# A group for TTC#1 and had more than one loss?



## Neversaynever

Title says it all really :wacko:

I have so many areas of this forum that I could be in but the loss section is more fitting for me personally.

I've had two losses in the last nine months, I'm 35 and don't have any children and would like some people that are in the same position as me.

I know it's fairly common to have one loss then go on to have a normal pregnancy which is why I would like to have the support and to support others who were not lucky to get the normal pregnancy second/third etc time around.

:flower:

XxX

A poem I got from a support group. I printed it off and handed it out many times and will continue to do so :flower:


I quickly typed this up over my lunch break...apologies for typos


Thoughts from a mother....


This was written by a lady who had just lost her baby. Even if you only find one of the sentences that describes how you are feeling; then let it show that you are not alone.

1.	DO understand that losing a baby changes people. I am not the same person I was before I experienced it nor will I ever be that person again. If you keep waiting for me to &#8220;get back to my old self,&#8221; you will be frustrated. I am a woman with new thoughts, dreams, aspirations and values.

2.	DO not be afraid to speak to me about my loss and to ask questions or just let me talk about my baby when I feel it is going to help.

3.	IF I cry or get emotional when I talk about my baby, I wish you knew that is isn&#8217;t because you hurt me. The fact that I have suffered has caused my tears. You have allowed me to cry, and I thank you, the crying and emotional outbursts are healing.

4.	DO not pretend that nothing is happening to me, because it is a large part of my life.

5.	I will have emotional highs and lows, ups and downs. Do not think that if I have a good day, my grief is over, or that if I have had a bad day, I need psychiatric counselling!

6.	DO know that all of the &#8220;extreme&#8221; grief reactions I am having are in fact very normal. Depression, anger, frustration, hopelessness and lack of self-confidence are to be expected during and following what is happening.

7.	Do understand the physical reactions to grief. I may gain weight or lose weight, sleep all the time or not at all, want to surround myself with loved ones or be alone, all of which may be related to my grief.

8.	IF I get withdrawn, just know I am doing my best to cope. Do not try to compel me into being cheerful or tell me that it will be better soon. How do you know?

9.	DO understand that it is normal that I may re-examine my faith, values and beliefs throughout this journey. I will recall things I have been taught all of my life, and hopefully come to some new and better understandings to include those with God.

10.	IF we hear of friends and family that are p[regnant, do understand that I am truly happy for their blessing and my sadness or perhaps distant behaviour during this time is not personal but just a part of my grief for my own baby.

11.	DO not avoid me or stop calling because you don&#8217;t know what to say or you are waiting for me to call you. Show me that you care and that I can lean on you.

12.	DO not tire of my constant modd swings. I know it&#8217;s hard for you to be strong all the time for me, I am trying to protect you too but I can&#8217;t control my feelings every minute of the day.

13.	DO not treat me as though I am not a &#8216;mother&#8217;. Not having a child in my arms does not mean that I do not understand unconditional love. I have experienced the intensity of maternal love and it has changed me.

14.	DO not expect my grief to be over if and when I become pregnant or have another child. With the search to add to my family I will face the same fears, concerns and challenges. I will also never forget the pain of losing this much wanted child.

15.	DO pray for me to have the strength and patience and pray that I come out of this a stronger and more loving and compassionate person.


XxX


----------



## puppycat

Hey sweetie, have you had a peek in the 35+ part of the forum?
They're a lovely bunch in there and I know one lady particularly who's just had a loss in there - Wendyk07. 

:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks Puppy...changed the title slightly as it's more about having no children and more than one loss.

So..any takers?

XxX


----------



## hnaturally

I'm not online a whole lot, so I'm not a good person to count on for support, but I do want to say good luck to you! My husband and I have had two losses - One at 9 weeks and our little boy at 18 weeks. We are trying for #1 now. I hope you get a positive soon and have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## patiently

Im so glad you started this thread because after two losses and ttc your first i feel is something only other women who are ttc the 1st would understand. I myself have had two losses in the past nine months and i am now 24...its heartbreaking but i feel so positive right now that i will have a baby...the fear is still here even though i havent got my BFP yet...but you do see other women who have one loss and go on to have healthy pregnancies...i thought that this would be me, i thought bad luck couldn't strike twice so when it did i was and still am devastated...now i have two due dates to think of my first being the 19/20 september...and i still calculate how many weeks i would be with both babies...its heartbreaking i can only say that i understand how you feel try to stay strong...i do have my breakdowns but all in all im trying to remain positive for the future...good luck sending lots of baby dust your way...are you ttc right now?


----------



## lulu83

:hi: 
I fit this description too. I think this could be a great thread :)
I've had 3 losses since November and we are still ttc #1. 
Worst year of my life, but I'm not giving up! 

Hoping we all get our forever babies soon!


----------



## Aunie

I've had two early m/c this year and most recently no heartbeat at 18 wks. All of my blood work came back normal, no clotting, lupus, thyroid issues etc. We are still waiting on the genetic test from the baby which I'm praying comes back fine! The doctor gave us the ok to ttc again so that's what we're doing! I'm 28, dh is 27 we are ttc #1


----------



## Neversaynever

I really am sort for all of your losses :hugs:

I have the added rubbish statistic of being 35 too so it's 1:3 risk of MC first tri instead of 1:4 :hissy:

Anyway...I've already landed on the lower statistic both times so who knows what happens next time :shrug:

Hnaturally...thank you, I hope you get your rainbow baby too :hugs:

Patiently...I recognise your name from my first pregnancy :hugs: my first due date was last Saturday and I was relieved once it had passed although I now have other dates to contend with too. I also knew where I should've been with that pregnancy too and also this last pregnancy. What you wrote was exactly why I've started this thread. Many people think it was fairly normal for your first to MC and I also thought it couldn't REALLY happen again. And yes...once the hag has been and gone we are trying again although in more of a laid back mode...call it whatever :haha: no POAS (OPK or HPT) no temping etc. 

Lulu...:hi: hun and :hugs: to you also. I'm glad you're all positive to go get that BFP...I have such mixed feelings about it and excitement is not one of them :wacko:

Aunie...so sorry for you losses :hugs: I remember posting a reply to your thread and I think I may have just had my second loss. Frustrating that your bloods have all come back clear and you have to just have faith and hope that all will be ok next time :hugs:

I know there's another couple of girls who are in the same position and I'll let them know about this thread. 

So...is everyone trying again...waiting...having any tests?

Happy Saturday :flower:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

I'm with you.... 3 losses in 12 months..... still trying for number 1!

Waiting to hear about testing, unsure whether to try again or wait for tests/results.

Me 33 yrs, DH 36 yrs xx


----------



## cazi77

Hello I'm Caroline 27, I've had 3 m/c in 10 months 1x Blighted Ovum, 1x suspected ectopic and 1x early natural m/c (atm):cry:

We are ttc number 1 and really hope it happens soon. Good luck to us all. It would be good to make this thread sticky because as you say there is something a little bit different about ttc number 1 after a loss.


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: Lexi...glad you came :hugs: I know it's probably a bit different for you as you have had three losses. I honestly don't know if I'd wait for tests or not :shrug: either way...I'm hoping it'll be your forever baby next time :hugs:

Caroline...:hugs: to you too and I'm sorry you're currently miscarrying too. Will you be having tests now? It's such a hard thing to go through and I hope we can all be supportive towards one another. 

Miserable crappy weather in the UK...matches my mood :dohh:

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Neversaynever said:


> :hi: Lexi...glad you came :hugs: I know it's probably a bit different for you as you have had three losses. I honestly don't know if I'd wait for tests or not :shrug: either way...I'm hoping it'll be your forever baby next time :hugs:
> 
> Caroline...:hugs: to you too and I'm sorry you're currently miscarrying too. Will you be having tests now? It's such a hard thing to go through and I hope we can all be supportive towards one another.
> 
> Miserable crappy weather in the UK...matches my mood :dohh:
> 
> XxX

I will be having tests but I am convinced I will just get its bad luck. All of my m/c have been for different reasons so I do believe its very bad luck. I'm not waiting to ttc tho.


----------



## patiently

This month we are ttc but not doing the obsessive things i usually do...just try to bd as much as possible and look out for signs of ovulation...using opks really makes me stressed...hope this month will be our lucky bfp months with sticky beans x Good luck to all those ttc this month x


----------



## Neversaynever

Caroline, I remember you leaving for a while as you had the shot for eptopic pregnancy. Hope you don't mind me asking...did you have your 3 full cycles before catching this time? My first pregnancy was similar to BO but there was a yolk sac. Still...hits you nastily :hugs:

Patiently...it's easy to say take it easy :haha: I think we have all educated ourselves so we always have some idea of where we are at :dohh: good luck for this month :hugs:

How is everyone else?

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Neversaynever said:


> Caroline, I remember you leaving for a while as you had the shot for eptopic pregnancy. Hope you don't mind me asking...did you have your 3 full cycles before catching this time? My first pregnancy was similar to BO but there was a yolk sac. Still...hits you nastily :hugs:
> 
> Patiently...it's easy to say take it easy :haha: I think we have all educated ourselves so we always have some idea of where we are at :dohh: good luck for this month :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> XxX

Yer I had 3 cycles I got AF for the 3rd time on 10th August and the 3 months recommended to wait was up on the 14th of August so started TTC straight away and got caught straight away.

It has crossed my mind that this early loss might have something to do with the methotrexate but i'll never know. Some doc's only tell you to wait 1 cycle but most say 3. I had been on folic acid again for 2 months 3 weeks as my hcg levels fell to 0 in a week.


How is everyone else?


----------



## lexi374

Caz - do you know what tests you will be having, have you got an appointment booked already? I have an appointment at the J.R. Oxford on Saturday but no idea what's gonna happen? x


----------



## cazi77

lexi374 said:


> Caz - do you know what tests you will be having, have you got an appointment booked already? I have an appointment at the J.R. Oxford on Saturday but no idea what's gonna happen? x

No idea what they will do my GP just said i'd get a referral to the hospital if I was to m/c again. I've already had a few tests done after my 1st m/c - thyroid, FSH, Day 21 progesterone and others my hubbie also had a S/A done a few months ago which was normal. I've had loads of U/S done - none of which has shown PCOS or any other abnormalities. 

Good luck on sat let me know how u get on xxxxxxx


----------



## lexi374

Will do, ive just had thyroid, full blood count, and clotting issues checked with GP all normal x


----------



## Neversaynever

Here's hoping you girlies get some answers :hugs:

XxX


----------



## BABYANGEL09

Hi Ladies 
Would also like to join your thread so sorry to hear of everyones losses:nope:
I had my first miscarriage in dec 2009 after a cyst ruptured on my ovary we had been trying yo conceive no1 ever since. In dec 2010 we were refered to fertility specialist all tests so far are clear and was scheduled for lap and dye on 24th of August to check for scar tissue from previous op. This was cancelled due to our first bfp in 18 months the week before lap and dye but started spotting of 24th of August ironically which ended in miscarriage. Now trying to find some PMA and convince myself next time will be our forever rainbow baby. Think we have all had more than our share of bad luck and hoping for sticky beans for all you strong ladies. Also like to think this will make me a better mummy when its my turn as i will appreciate my little bundle soooooo much xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Cazi...any timescale given for your referral?

BA (BabyAngel)...so sorry for your losses, it really is heartbreaking :hugs: I hope you are looking after yourself. This thread will hopefully give support and PMA to help you as well as the other ladies. 

AFM...my body is being mean and playing tricks on me. I know AF will be coming so why do I think I might JUST be pregnant? I am seriously dreading the hag's arrival :cry:

XxX


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Neversaynever.

I am so so sorry for your losses. :hugs: :hugs:

I don't know if you remember me but I was on a thread with you I think in the PAL forum. I was so nervous when I found out I was pregnant the second time and unfortuneatly I was right to be as I misscarried again a week later. You were very very lovely and kind to me. 

I think a thread like this is a great idea. I have been having a really hard time lately and it's good to share it with people who understand.

I actually made the mistake of trying to move on from the second too quickly. I got on with my life then about a month later I almost had a breakdown. I would literally burst into tears over nothing. I have never felt such overwhelming sadness and grief before. It is still very much with me now but gets a little easier everyday. I am allowing myself to feel it now which I think will help in the long run.

Have you thought about having any specific tests? I am very lucky in that our local hospital has a recurrent miscarriage clinic who will do tests after 2 mc not the usual 3. I am now awaiting my results which take forever!! We're supposed to stop TTC until we see a specialist which won't be until mind October. I don't think I can wait that long and think the not tryining is probably not helping how I am feeling. I feel like there's no hope! I see you're in the West Midlands, I think there are some clinics Birmigham way. I actually live in Leicester so not too far away.

Sorry this has turned into a rather long post! xx


----------



## cazi77

Hey all. No idea how long the referral process will take hopefully not too long. We are back to TTC this month so just see what happens in the mean time.

Welcome Lauraemily sorry about your losses. Thats great that your hospital investigate after 2 m/c so hopefully you will get some answers soon.


----------



## Smile88

Hi Ladies :) 

Just come across this group... i've had 3 losses since January this year... all around the 6 week stage! Am currently having some tests done to see if they can find any issues with my. 

Im keeping my head up and staying healthy to prepare for fingers crossed we are given the go ahead to try again by my gyno dr! 

Wishing you all the best... we will all get there eventually :)

xx


----------



## Aunie

hello everyone, I had a +opk last weds but i don't have much hope for a bfp this month. After each of my m/c it took at least 3 months to get preggo again but we'll see! Even though its frustrating having all of my bloods come back fine, I'm glad there's nothing wrong. I'm nervous about the genetics test though, if that comes back abnormal it'll be harder to fix! My doc said even if it's abnormal we still have a 50/50 chance of having a healthy baby next time, just gotta get the right combination.


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies can I join. I recognise so many of your names from various journals and threads. I have had 2 mmc's since november last year. I am just 24 and dh is 25. I have Asherman's syndrome and Pelvic congestion syndrome. I am having a hysteroscopy on Friday and hope to be busy bding at the start of next month.

Good luck ladies


----------



## Neversaynever

lauraemily17 said:


> Hi Neversaynever.
> 
> I am so so sorry for your losses. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I don't know if you remember me but I was on a thread with you I think in the PAL forum. I was so nervous when I found out I was pregnant the second time and unfortuneatly I was right to be as I misscarried again a week later. You were very very lovely and kind to me.
> 
> I think a thread like this is a great idea. I have been having a really hard time lately and it's good to share it with people who understand.
> 
> I actually made the mistake of trying to move on from the second too quickly. I got on with my life then about a month later I almost had a breakdown. I would literally burst into tears over nothing. I have never felt such overwhelming sadness and grief before. It is still very much with me now but gets a little easier everyday. I am allowing myself to feel it now which I think will help in the long run.
> 
> Have you thought about having any specific tests? I am very lucky in that our local hospital has a recurrent miscarriage clinic who will do tests after 2 mc not the usual 3. I am now awaiting my results which take forever!! We're supposed to stop TTC until we see a specialist which won't be until mind October. I don't think I can wait that long and think the not tryining is probably not helping how I am feeling. I feel like there's no hope! I see you're in the West Midlands, I think there are some clinics Birmigham way. I actually live in Leicester so not too far away.
> 
> Sorry this has turned into a rather long post! xx

Laure....of course I remember you from the PAL March babies thread :hugs: I remember how gutted I felt for you too.

I'm sure I am starting the emotional rollercoaster now :wacko: especially on the run up to AF :grr:

As for the tests...my GP says no testing until three, he researched and I loved his line 'there are many associations with MC but not many definitive causes' he ahs been lovely in every sense though and he did test thyroid which is all fine :shrug: it'll happen...one day



cazi77 said:


> Hey all. No idea how long the referral process will take hopefully not too long. We are back to TTC this month so just see what happens in the mean time.
> 
> Welcome Lauraemily sorry about your losses. Thats great that your hospital investigate after 2 m/c so hopefully you will get some answers soon.

Well fingers are crossed you get some luck this month :hugs:



Smile88 said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> Just come across this group... i've had 3 losses since January this year... all around the 6 week stage! Am currently having some tests done to see if they can find any issues with my.
> 
> Im keeping my head up and staying healthy to prepare for fingers crossed we are given the go ahead to try again by my gyno dr!
> 
> Wishing you all the best... we will all get there eventually :)
> 
> xx

SOrry for you losses Smile but welcome to this group :hugs: here's hoping that if they do have ansers..they are easily fixed or even no answers and all ok next time :hugs:



justwaiting said:


> Hi ladies can I join. I recognise so many of your names from various journals and threads. I have had 2 mmc's since november last year. I am just 24 and dh is 25. I have Asherman's syndrome and Pelvic congestion syndrome. I am having a hysteroscopy on Friday and hope to be busy bding at the start of next month.
> 
> Good luck ladies

Hey JW :hugs: have seen you about too and keep meaning to read through your journal..will do I promise. :hugs: and sorry for your losses too. I'm sorry you have your diagnosis that makes it that little bit harder for you but I am going to have everything crossed that all will be ok for your next one.

What does the hysteroscopy involve? Is that so they can have a good look at your uterus?

WIll be thinking of you :hugs:

AFM...just back from doctors and thyroid results are normal :shrug: have a bit of aching going on so thinking the hag 's arrival will be on target for next week or even over the weekend :dohh: How I hate her :finger:

XxX


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, can I join you?

Im 27 and DH is 28, we are ttc #1, and so far we seem to be able to get pregnant easy enough (first cycle trying with both losses) but cant get the to stay or develop in the right place. We have just had a break from ttc as I had the mtx shot for my ectopic in feb then after the 3 months wait I was made redundant. But now Im back employed and Im currently on CD7 of my 2nd cycle ttc.

Fingers crossed that we all get our bfp's in the near future and enjoy a happy and healthy nine months!!! Xxx


----------



## hopingx

im currently just going through my 2nd miscarriage, had one 2 months also, i fall quick but cant seem to get past the 5-6 week stage, im feeling very frutrated


----------



## lexi374

It's 2 weeks and 4 days since my erpc, and think i may have seen a tiny bit of ewcm (still spotted with brown) earlier. Feeling quite irritable this week also, hopefully af will arrive on time and i can start thinking about trying again x


----------



## Neversaynever

Aunie...sorry I don't reply earlier...I'm sure I clicked on your post too :hugs: get going with the baby dancing...you never know, this could be the cycle :hugs:

Bells...sorry for your losses too :hugs: I'm sure it must be hard not to try for those months after the shot :hugs: at least you have regular and fairly short cycles and :dust: that this is your month too and it's a sticky one :flower:

Hoping...sorry for your losses and I know how it is feeling frustrated...I haven't got past 12 weeks yet :nope: hoping you get your sticky bean soon :hugs:

Lexi...EWCM...how long is your LP? Do you have regular length cycles?

How is everyone?

Me...it's been a very long and emotional day :dohh:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Sorry you have had a crap day, i think things will be up and down for a while x

My cycles have varied a bit in length but always 10 day LP, well since the last mc anyway, wasnt charting before that. So we will see x


----------



## mandy1971

Have any of you read the recurrent miscarriage thread? Lots of ladies there who are very knowledgeable. X


----------



## justwaiting

Sorry you had a bad day never. I read your journal sounds like a shocker :(

A hysteroscopy is when they insert a camera through your cervix and have a look around and in my case they will cut out the scars/adhesions in my uterus. From my scans I have mild scarring so hopefully only one surgery before I can try again. it's been 5 months since our last loss and we haven't been allowed to try the whole time. I hate waiting.

I'm so sorry for everyone's loss's. I hate the waiting to 3mc's crap dr's give you, how hard is it to run a blood panel on the basic things, like blood clotting, thyroid, diabetes, hormones, vitamin deficiency and karotyping, and a pelvic ultrasound. My GP did that for me after 2, as she thought something was going on and she didn't want me to have to go through it a third time when there is in fact a silent problem.

Has anyone talked to their dr's about progesterone next time you get pregnant? I see alot of women on here are on it throughout the first tri. Are there any reason why you shouldn't use it?


----------



## lexi374

My GP doesnt believe in the progesterone theory at all, said nothing has been proven, and that low progesterone is the RESULT of a failing pregnancy not the CAUSE, needless to say she wont be prescribing it, will see what the docs at the hospital say, i dont think it does any harm...? Ive had basic bloods- clotting, thyroid and full blood count with GP all normal, just waiting to see the hospital for more now x


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...have you looked in to lengthening your LP? WHat time is you appointment on Saturday? :hugs:

Mandy...thank you for popping by...sorry for your losses...I can't imagine how hard it is for you losing your precious daughter :hugs: I have had a sneaky look but there are so many posts on there and I don't really have any questions as such just yet...just needed some emotional support at the minute but thank you. :hugs:

JW...yup was a shocking day :grr: how on earth have you coped having to wait hun? Credit to you though :hugs: and hoping this works the first time so you can get trying :hugs:

XxX


----------



## mamabearjen

I dont really fit here...but i dont really think I fit anywhere...I concieved baby #1 on October 15th 2010 found out at 18 weeks he was missing both kidneys. delivered at 32 weeks and he lived for 1 hour. Concieved baby #2 sometime in august but my hcg level on monday was 7. My doctor wants me to retest on Monday but she believes im miscarrying. I have never had an early miscarriage so im not sure what its like....After lossing my #1 Im so sad to suffer a loss again...No one I know understands what im going through and my husband doesnt get it since its so early...he has the "try again" attitude. Im sorry if i have intruded and dont really belong here. Im just trying to find someone to talk to.


----------



## Neversaynever

mamabearjen said:


> I dont really fit here...but i dont really think I fit anywhere...I concieved baby #1 on October 15th 2010 found out at 18 weeks he was missing both kidneys. delivered at 32 weeks and he lived for 1 hour. Concieved baby #2 sometime in august but my hcg level on monday was 7. My doctor wants me to retest on Monday but she believes im miscarrying. I have never had an early miscarriage so im not sure what its like....After lossing my #1 Im so sad to suffer a loss again...No one I know understands what im going through and my husband doesnt get it since its so early...he has the "try again" attitude. Im sorry if i have intruded and dont really belong here. Im just trying to find someone to talk to.

Mama...please don't apologise, you're more than welcome in here :hugs: not sure if you remember me but I followed your story about Carter from when you had the first sad scan :hugs:

For me, as soon a you see those two lines...you're having a baby and you have already fallen in love with them and are making plans to get through milestones to help you cope. I'm sorry your DH is not quite getting it, maybe he's trying to deal with it in his own way?

Please feel free to stay in here, I'm sure all the lovely ladies in here will support you through the upcoming days/weeks/months. 

As for not knowing what to expect, I'm not sure how far along you are/were but if you're around 6 weeks or less, most likely be like a heavy painful period for most people. 

Big :hugs: and feel free to pm me if you prefer

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Welcome mama :hugs:

NSN yeah i looked into it, tried b50 complex but that didnt make a diff and thought it may have pushed ov back later, i did wonder if lp may be at the root of my problems...... Took 7 months to fall since last mc..... so tried soy isos that month and got bfp 1st try, other people had said it gives a stronger ov and therefore improves lp. 

Appointment is 3pm sat, still no letter through, am hoping i will actually see a doc but i have a feeling it will be delaying tactics and just be paperwork or something, anyway when i do finally see a doc lp is 1 of the many things i will be asking about xx


----------



## Happygirl18

Hi ladies,

Can I join too? I am 33 and have had two early losses in the past 14 months, one August 2010 and again May 2011, both around 6 weeks. As you all said, suffering more than one loss without having any children is a unique and heartbreaking experience, and I think this thread is a wonderful idea.
I have had the whole workup and the only things found were a borderline protein s level (has to do with blood clotting), although it normalized on retest, and pcos. I am not overweight but I do have irregular cycles and polycystic ovaries on ultrasound. I decided to see a reproductive endocrinologist and I am now on metformin, folguard, and during the two week wait progesterone and lovenox. Currently 9 dpo and while part of me is getting hopeful, the other part is completely negative and pessimistic....plus I feel like the whole experience is so stressful now, I just wish I could be innocently excited about it you know? Having to give myself injections every day and feeling gross from the progesterone suppositories isn't helping either.
Sending everyone hugs and hope-


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?

Im getting close to ov day (sometime in the next week) so we are starting tomorrow with our version of SMEP, which is twice a day, everyday for the next week or so!! Haha!! Fingers crossed we catch that eggy this month!!

What is everyone else doing to try and catch it? Xxx


----------



## cazi77

Hi all I haven't been on much in the last few days trying to keep busy to stop me thinking about things. 

I stopped bleeding from my m/c earlier this week. It was very similar to my normal A/F so counting the 1st day of the bleeding as CD1. i'm now on CD 7 and the time really seems to be dragging.

I see the GP on Tuesday so hopefully will get my referral sorted.

Hi to all the new people - sorry to meet you all under these circumstances but praying we all get out sticky babies very soon xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Bells..good for you doing twice a day..we struggled twice a week :rofl: fingers crossed for you guys :dust:

Cazi...I hate the time after the loss...waiting for it to all go back to normal :hugs: hoping you get some good news at the doctors on Tuesdya :hugs:

Lexi...good luck tomorrow...keep us posted :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies :hugs:

AFM...everything is going down the pan :dohh: I've had my great aunt and uncle pass away within a week of each other, a confidentiality issue at work regarding my last pregnancy, a neighbour telling me they are pregnant and would have been due the same time as me if I hadn't lost Furry. Never rains but it pours...and I think the hag is coming over the next few days...several AF type aching and hormonal :grr:

Hope you all have a good weekend :flower:

XxX


----------



## Bells n Bump

Neversaynever said:


> AFM...everything is going down the pan :dohh: I've had my great aunt and uncle pass away within a week of each other, a confidentiality issue at work regarding my last pregnancy, a neighbour telling me they are pregnant and would have been due the same time as me if I hadn't lost Furry. Never rains but it pours...and I think the hag is coming over the next few days...several AF type aching and hormonal :grr:
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend :flower:
> 
> XxX

You poor thing it sounds like your really going through it all at the moment, I hope things get better for you soon, sending you lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## patiently

Neversaynever said:


> AFM...everything is going down the pan :dohh: I've had my great aunt and uncle pass away within a week of each other, a confidentiality issue at work regarding my last pregnancy, a neighbour telling me they are pregnant and would have been due the same time as me if I hadn't lost Furry. Never rains but it pours...and I think the hag is coming over the next few days...several AF type aching and hormonal :grr:
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend :flower:
> 
> XxX

Im so sorry this week has been so challenging...sometimes it really seems like its the world against us...i have this feeling most of the time...im so sorry for your loss of your great aunt and uncle...my sincere condolences...and hugs to you...hope you get your bfp real soon...just hang on in there it WILL happen we will get our forever babies! 

AFM i think ive missed ovulation...im on cd13 atm but had cramping on one side yesterday...i did bd monday, tuesday and yesterday but didnt on thurs and wed so dont know if bd would've made a difference...ovulation has never happened for me so early i usually ovulate on cd 17 but i just have a feeling that ive missed it...im still going to bd as much as i can until cd21 just in case...im not using opks or temping as it usually drives me up the wall...i said i wouldnt stress this month but i really want my bfp this month. It will be my first babies due date monday so a bfp will give me something to focus on...i just hope that by passing my due date i get some closure and will stop calculating how many weeks i would be now...

Good luck to you all ladies i really really hope we all get our sticky BFP's x x x


----------



## Neversaynever

Bells... thank you hun :hugs:

Patiently...thank you too :hugs as for the ovulation issue, you'll have sperm up there ready if you have ovulated and try not to beat yourself up over trying it to stress no sai the same and now I'm a bit angry that I haven't caught this month because I too want to be pregnant again ASAP. If its any consolation, I felt much better after my duedate, the lead up to it was horrible so take care of yourself :hugs:

Happy weekend everyone :flower:

XxX


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Hi ladies. I too lost two babies last year. 10 weeks and 7 weeks. Still trying for our #1. One tries not to be nasty but its so hard for us to be in a chat room with other ttc's who are trying for their 2nd and 3rd. They don't understand what we r going thru! Majority of them blinked and they were preggies! So am SO glad to have found u all :)


----------



## patiently

SA JennyPenny said:


> Hi ladies. I too lost two babies last year. 10 weeks and 7 weeks. Still trying for our #1. One tries not to be nasty but its so hard for us to be in a chat room with other ttc's who are trying for their 2nd and 3rd. They don't understand what we r going thru! Majority of them blinked and they were preggies! So am SO glad to have found u all :)

The loss of two without any children is an experience that i feel only someone in the same position can relate to...im so glad that this thread was created...everytime i check the pregnancy after loss threads for some reassurance or hope they usually say that they have a dd or a ds...sooo glad we can all help each other out and support one another...even my OH doesnt understand and takes it with a pinch of salt....I on the other hand am living my life in fortnightly stages...the two weeks leading up to ovulation and the tww...and it happens EVERY month...before pregnancy i just waited for AF now every twinge could mean something depending of the time of month and i feel like we shouldnt be feeling this way we should've had our babies...its unfortunate that we lost one...but TWO is something in a league of its own!! my emotions are all over the place and if i dont get to BD during what i think is our fertile period i have a breakdown tears and all sorts! i like you am so glad to have come across this thread and met all you ladies x :hugs:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Wow, Patiently u have just summed me up in a nutshell!! I feel exactly the same as u! Living and breathing 2 weeks at a stage! It takes some strong women to get thru this...we r A LOT stronger than we think! Hugs hun xx


----------



## lexi374

Well ladies i am back from my appointment at the john radliffe .......... and i feel deflated!!! :shrug:

I did actually see a doctor which i was surprised about on a saturday, but we werent in there long and i felt it was really rushed!

He started by giving me the bad luck/chromosome speech!!! :growlmad:
I wanted to leave there and then..... then i showed him some bloods i had done at the doctors, he said they were fine, asked when the mc were, how old i was n if id had erpc etc.

He said hed arrange some bloods for both of us, but we needed to come bk when the are open which is a pain because its a good 45min drive. He said the 1 that checks both our dna takes 6 weeks and to chase him if i hadnt heard in 8 weeks! They are also doing cd3 bloods for me and the rest of the clotting 1s i hadnt had at docs, but he pretty much said he didnt expect to find anything wrong there, looking at what id already had!

Also going to arrange an ultrsound to look at uterus, but he finished by saying they probably wont find anything! Carry on as normal in the meantime.

I brought up the nk cells test, and he shook his head and said no straight away! I said i could go somewhere and have it done and he said dont pay for tests privately theres alot of money to be made at fertlity clinics by exploiting people and nothings been proven, i said but i keep reading that crohns disease is an autoimmune disease and there could be a link, but he dsmissed it, then said some1 at oxford is doing work on nk cells, and if i meet the criteria then he will get her to call me.

Anyway sorry for the long post just thought id fill u in.....feeling fairly crap and down and just know im gonna miscarry again, im actually starting to think thats it for me, no baby...... :nope: :cry:

Hi to all the new ladies xx


----------



## patiently

lexi374 said:


> Well ladies i am back from my appointment at the john radliffe .......... and i feel deflated!!! :shrug:
> 
> I did actually see a doctor which i was surprised about on a saturday, but we werent in there long and i felt it was really rushed!
> 
> He started by giving me the bad luck/chromosome speech!!! :growlmad:
> I wanted to leave there and then..... then i showed him some bloods i had done at the doctors, he said they were fine, asked when the mc were, how old i was n if id had erpc etc.
> 
> He said hed arrange some bloods for both of us, but we needed to come bk when the are open which is a pain because its a good 45min drive. He said the 1 that checks both our dna takes 6 weeks and to chase him if i hadnt heard in 8 weeks! They are also doing cd3 bloods for me and the rest of the clotting 1s i hadnt had at docs, but he pretty much said he didnt expect to find anything wrong there, looking at what id already had!
> 
> Also going to arrange an ultrsound to look at uterus, but he finished by saying they probably wont find anything! Carry on as normal in the meantime.
> 
> I brought up the nk cells test, and he shook his head and said no straight away! I said i could go somewhere and have it done and he said dont pay for tests privately theres alot of money to be made at fertlity clinics by exploiting people and nothings been proven, i said but i keep reading that crohns disease is an autoimmune disease and there could be a link, but he dsmissed it, then said some1 at oxford is doing work on nk cells, and if i meet the criteria then he will get her to call me.
> 
> Anyway sorry for the long post just thought id fill u in.....feeling fairly crap and down and just know im gonna miscarry again, im actually starting to think thats it for me, no baby...... :nope: :cry:
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies xx


Hun im sooo sorry that your feeling crap i really hope you feel better..Sometimes our drs dont give us the attention and satisfaction that we deserve...after my second mc i asked for testing as my OH will be joining the army soon and we wanted to have a baby or at least be pregnant before he goes...and she still said no...i dont know if you live in the UK but we pay all these taxes for NHS and we dont even get the best treatment or support..i wasnt even offered any counselling...but try to remain positive hun...i know its damn hard, but you will get there...i really am a fond believer in positive thoughts bringing positive outcomes...WE ARE STRONGER than we think we are, and you have come this far dont give up hope and faith...KNOW that you will have your forever baby!! it may take us a while longer and we've had a rockier road getting there but you WILL get there...we all will..sending loads of hugs your way x 

AFM my OH is really getting on my nerves...usually i O on cd 17...im on cd 14 (thought it was 13) and we bd last night...but he doesnt want to tonight he does this every month!!! but talks constantly about having a baby i dont understand...how does he think it will happen if he doesnt bd! I do however think i may have O'd yesterday but im not sure so wanted to BD at least till CD 21 just in case...i give up the fight with him...i want my baby so bad and he just doesnt understand...he says we should relax and let it happen because that worked for us last time...but how can i relax when were not BD when i feel that we should! argh MEN!!! sorry for my mini rant does anyone elses OH not understand the concept!


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Awww lexi374 (((hugs))) what a day for u!! So sorry bout ur losses and now all of todays pokes n prods from a "no time for u" doc...hate those! They r like, I know everything and u don't! Argh!! I feel that if u want to explore other avenues and thatll make u happy, go for it! Only u will know what feels best for u. I do believe in my heart that every one of us will have our sweet blessing one day..I know u want to give up but please don't..we r all here for u! I give up weekly lol..then I feel better and move on. Hope u have a lovely evening hun..take it easy k. Xx


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Patiently - these men!!!!! Pfff...I can strangle DH sometimes...he is also the same..like so naffy about BD then I feel guilty almost throwing myself at him..maybe they think we'll get pg with wind pollination? Haha


----------



## patiently

SA JennyPenny said:


> Patiently - these men!!!!! Pfff...I can strangle DH sometimes...he is also the same..like so naffy about BD then I feel guilty almost throwing myself at him..maybe they think we'll get pg with wind pollination? Haha

HAHAHA thats sooo funny!!! wouldnt it be so much easier with wind pollination especially in england, there's lots of wind everyday! hehe...sometimes i am not even in the mood to bd...but i do because i want this baby so much...its so easy for men i have to take vitamins everyday, check my cm, my ovulation pains and buy numerous hpt...on top of bd! eating healthily etc...all he has to do it bd!! thats not asking too much!! o well theres nothing i can do just going to entertain myself with x factor to take my mind off of it...x


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Agreed Patiently! Well hence we r the stronger sex, we can handle anything! As much as we don't think we r strong enuf, we are. Men just wouldn't hack it..we r the TTC hero's! I'm sitting @ hospital waiting for bloods..I look at DH, he does not handle stress well! Lol...here I go again...I'm the hero!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...:hugs: it's a nightmare because they have desensitised themselves to the situation yet you are IN it so it's much harder to just accept their words :hugs: get these tests done and look in to how you can get referred to Quenby for the NK testing or even ask the doc you saw yesterday what the criteria is for his woman doing it?
:hugs: and don't give up yet :flower:

Patiently...I have the same issue, lack of dtd and you can guarantee around O time he's stresses from work and I have major proba trying to get him to co operate
:haha: that's why I just have to have the whatever approach :hugs:

Jenny..are you having bloods now? Men are just big wusses!

XxX


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Neversaynever, yup was at lancet labs earlier. Waiting til 1pm here for results. Had to do pos/neg first, then we do quantative from there if pos! SO nervous!!!! Agreed that men r wusses!


----------



## lexi374

Thanks ladies, feeling a bit better today, just gonna get on with it, not ready to give up yet!

NSN you are right i need to try and find out the criteria or take matters into my own hands, maybe i need to keep pestering them, then i might get somewhere. Dh was asking me about quenby etc last night, he was worried that ive just read something on the internet and im going to go and let some random person butcher me!! He knows nothing about any of this though and i have read EVERYTHING! Hes only a man cant expect much from them eh?!

As for dtd at the right time my ov always seems to coincide with the end of the mth when hes really busy at work, or when hes got some other nightmare going on, sods law aint it!! Hes pretty good usually though even if he cant be bothered, so cant complain really.

Its 3 weeks 2 days since my erpc, had some really bad cramps last night was doubled over in pain at 1 point, never experienced anything like that before, still feeling crampy today, not really sure what going on..... x


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Lexi - am worried bout ur pain hun! Can u not maybe get in to see ur ob/gyn tomorrow or gp for a scan at least...please take it easy and put ur feet up a bit k. Hope u feel better hun!


----------



## patiently

i agree with SA Jenny Penny...worried about your pain...i think you should try and see your gp...i dont know if you're meant to be experiencing pain...i really do hope you feel better hun sending hugs your way...


----------



## patiently

NSN Men are wusses!!! lol...hehe! dont even get me started on when they're ill with man flu...i can hear the violins x


----------



## patiently

LADIES!! i got a smiley on an opk just now!!! yesssss!!! i thought i ovulated but clearly i didnt...we bd this afternoon before my positive opk so hopefully we will get our bfp this month...fingers toes and everything else that can move crossed!!


----------



## lexi374

Thanks ladies its no where near as bad as last night, but still there will see what its like tomorrow.

Patiently fingers crossed for you hun :hugs: x


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi..take it easy and if the pain is still there...go and gte checked out :hugs:

Patiently....:wohoo: get a BD in today too just for the record and I hope this is your month :hugs:

Jenny....when do you get results back? :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?

AFM...had a nasty EVAP on Saturday and the witch is on her way today. I'm actually ok with it as it means we can actually try properly this month. Hoping I don't give in the the OPK's though :wacko:

Have a good day all :flower:

XxX


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Yipee YaY for pos OPK's! Lex glad ur ok!! NSN got results, Neg. Then to add insult to injurt the witch shows her nasty head last night!!!!! Iv been dbl'd over in pain since then and am just so thankful I work from home so a hot water bottle and bed is for me today! Went to get my Fertomids earlier, so I'm ready for day 3! Out of interest what do u girls pay for ur Fertomid/Clomid all over the world? Our "discount" pharmacy Dischem has just doubled the price!!


----------



## patiently

NSN i will and tomorrow also...well until my cm goes back to non ewcm...just hope my OH is cooperative or the next couple of days...and im sorry AF showed up...but at least you can try properly this cycle so will you be using opks?...SAJP my first AF was soooo bad too the cramps and the pain was much stronger than my actual mc...hope you're ok...x


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

hope it's ok for me to join in...I had 2 losses within 6 months of each other and we are still trying for our first baby. It's been 8 months since our last loss and still hoping, but with PCOS it's difficult. I find it hard sometimes since my sister has one and is expecting another, and she fell on the first month trying with both! I had convinced myself that this month was our month, stupid thing to do! When AF showed I was inconsolable for days... :S

Anyway I just wanted to introduce myself and wish you all the very best. I'm afraid I've not had time to read the entire thread but what I have read I do identify with. It's a good idea for a thread, some days are really hard and not everyone around you can understand x


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Smiler82 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> hope it's ok for me to join in...I had 2 losses within 6 months of each other and we are still trying for our first baby. It's been 8 months since our last loss and still hoping, but with PCOS it's difficult. I find it hard sometimes since my sister has one and is expecting another, and she fell on the first month trying with both! I had convinced myself that this month was our month, stupid thing to do! When AF showed I was inconsolable for days... :S
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to introduce myself and wish you all the very best. I'm afraid I've not had time to read the entire thread but what I have read I do identify with. It's a good idea for a thread, some days are really hard and not everyone around you can understand x


Hello and welcome :) Ur welcome to jump in any time! Am so very sorry for ur losses hun! PCOS is a bi*ch! Am hoping ur very special BFP comes soon hun! Where r u now in ur cycle? (Without soundling like a stalker freak lol)


----------



## Happygirl18

Hi ladies, 

Sorry to have been out of touch after jumping in last week! We were out of town this weekend for some vacation time which was much needed, but of course since I was toward the end of the two week wait, it was not relaxing, but instead I spent the whole time obsessing about symptoms and testing first thing. However, today is 14 dpo and I just got a call from my doc that my blood test was negative, so this month was a no go. :growlmad: Now I am just waiting for AF so we can start all over. The other thing that pisses me off is that I have really long cycles, ovulating on day 20-23, so I have to wait FOREVER before ov time comes. And the stupid progesterone suppositories give you the same symptoms as being pregnant so I had completely gotten my hopes up for this cycle. Sorry to be so whiny, I am super angry about all of this today!

Smiler-I know what you mean about the PCOS, I guess we are lucky that we ovulate at all and have been able to get pregnant twice (I also had two miscarriages), but I am so discouraged about the increased risk of miscarriage. It is really hard when those close to you get pregnant easily, we all know how you feel. 

SAJP-can't tell you how much clomid is in US--if we don't get pregnant after 3 months with the metformin my doc is going to try clomid but haven't yet.

Patiently-good luck!

All right ladies, going to take my angry self to yoga to hopefully find some inner peace. Wishing you all the same!:flower:


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies ,

Sorry haven't been on in a few days, had my Ashermans's surgery last friday and spent the rest of the weekend in sydney with friends. My surgery went great, he removed the one scar, put me on antibiotics for a week and said once your period comes you can start TTC. I am officially back in the trying to concieve game. It's been 5 long months since my MC in April, I have waited patiently, sometimes tempted to just throw in the towel or jump hubby but I waited and now I have the all clear, I'm so excited.

Good to see all the positive opk's and the positive attitudes of the ladies on here. We are lucky we could get pregnant now all we have to do is keep it( it's so easy right :).

NSN I'm sorry af got you but atleast you can sya she is coming regurarly which is a huge part of the battle. On to a new and full cycle. I hope this is a good one for you.


----------



## Ladyfog

Hello everyone. Hope it's OK for me to join too? Like Smiler82 I've also suffered 2 MCs in 6 months (one in Feb at 11+6, and one at end July at 10 wks). We're just starting to try again and I'm in my first 2WW. I feel like my hormones are all over the place and not really sure whether I'm feeling PMS or pregnancy symptoms at the moment!

Good luck to everyone - it's good to be on here with others who understand what it's like to have to pick yourself up more than once after a MC and still find hope again.


----------



## cazi77

Hello all hope everyone is well. I went to see my GP today who was fantastic. I got a referal to hospital and my appointment is on 3rd October (I was shacked it was so quick). I feel happier I will be investigated and hope they either find something easy to fix of say its bad luck !!


----------



## lexi374

:hi: to the new ladies!

Glad to see u got an appointment so quickly caz, you will probably be having the same bloods as me.

AFM :witch: got me during the night so at least i can get these bloods done tom or thurs now, then just 2 mths for the results!! :growlmad:


----------



## justwaiting

sorry af got you lexi, but on to a new cycle and hopefully a bfp in just a few short weeks!! Are you going to do anything different this month?

Hi to all the new ladies on here, 
it's so sad there are so many of us who have felt the pain more than once.
Goodluck with your next cycle and your Drs tests I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: to the new ladies, I'm sorry for your losses but hoping we all get out sticky forever babies really soon :hugs:

Lexi...she came quick :shock: lets get this show on the road and get these tests done...two months :( but we will all be hoping for answers for you so you get your baby :hugs:

Caz...glad you got an appointment so quickly...hopijg you get answers too :hugs:

Patiently...good to hear you're ok after your surgery and :yipee: for being able to try again :hugs:

:hi: to everyone :flower:

AFM...been a bit crap keeping up on here I'm sorry :wacko: I've been full on at work, having a few issues with my mother (long story) and I have a double funeral to go to on Friday which I'm not looking forward to. Bring on next week so I can have something to look forward to...the stresses of DTD :haha: No OPK's and hoping no HPT's :haha:

XxX


----------



## patiently

nsn i havent had any surgery done i think you got me mixed with someone else but thank you anyway....im so sorry this week doesnt look so great but when things seem bad for me i just say that things can only get better i hope this week flies by for you and next week will be more happy and less eventful...

Cazi thats great news your appointment is just around the corner hope all goes well...

Lexi im sorry AF got you...i hope you will get your bfp in a few weeks fingers x'd

and hello to all the new ladies...this thread is fantastic

AFM i had my pos opk sunday bd friday sunday monday tuesday but wont be able to dtd today...as im working late...hopefully i have ovulated and im covered...fingers x'd for us all...sending lots of baby dust and sticky beans to you all x have a great day x


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi Ladies, well its ov day today, Im not using opk's so cant be 100% sure but since having the mtx injection my cycle is bang on 28 days every month with ovulation exactly 2 weeks before af is due. I havent had any cramping but I dont always get it, I did however have a bit of ewcm last nite which meant I promptly dragged DH to the bedroom (luckily it was before the football kicked off, haha)

So lots of DTD for the next couple of days then see if I can survive the 2ww without poas!!

Hope everyone is ok and fingers crossed for those testing soon!! Xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: ladies,

Can I join please?
I lost my first angel in August 2010, mmc discovered at 11+4 (7 weeks measurement) and I am currently going through a double whammy, twins, discovered at 9+3 although I am being made to wait to see if there is any growth but I doubt it :cry:
I go back on Friday for another scan to determine.

I am 36 so am aware that time is running out and as others have said, I know that docs just want to put it down to chromosomal issues due to my age - no consolation I'm afraid.

Sorry for everyones losses :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Hello ladies  

I had two miscarriages this year. My periods have been odd (two periods a week a apart) I didn't think I would ovulate but I did right on time so now its time to play the waiting game.


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently...you're right hun, I meant justwaiting :dohh: but I'm glad you got all your BD on and :dust: for this month :hugs:

Bells...go get him :haha: at least you have a man that will happily DTD when needed :thumbup: fingers crossed :hugs: 

NTAT (NewToAllThis) ...so sorry you're going through another loss right now and twins too :cry: the reason I set this up originally was because I'm 35 almost 36 and was feeling it was to do with my age but no one else replied so I just remove the age factor but I do understand. :hugs: when is your next scan? I'm hoping that you have a couple of miracles in there :hugs: but I also know and understand how hard it is to try and be positive. Your time will come :hugs: ETA goo luck for your scan on Friday :hugs:

Duffy...sorry for your losses too :hugs: who is the beauty in your avatar? Hoping TWW brings you good news :dust:

XxX


----------



## justwaiting

NSN I'm so sorry your week has been so lousy. must be so hard two funerals in a day. I hope your doing ok.

NTAT Good luck with the scan how far along are you meant to be and why do they think your miscarrying, were there no hb's? I'm so sorry your going through this and will be thinking of you on friday for your scan.

Good luck to all of those testing and in the tww. Hopefully september is a good month for you all.


----------



## SA JennyPenny

NewToAllThis said:


> :hi: ladies,
> 
> Can I join please?
> I lost my first angel in August 2010, mmc discovered at 11+4 (7 weeks measurement) and I am currently going through a double whammy, twins, discovered at 9+3 although I am being made to wait to see if there is any growth but I doubt it :cry:
> I go back on Friday for another scan to determine.
> 
> I am 36 so am aware that time is running out and as others have said, I know that docs just want to put it down to chromosomal issues due to my age - no consolation I'm afraid.
> 
> Sorry for everyones losses :hugs:

So sorry ur going thru a tough time hun, I can't even begin to imagine how ur feeling with twins. I am holding thumbs,toes,and the cats tail that all works out! Praying there is some growth..maybe this is your time for a miracle hun! Keep us updated...we r there with u EVERY step of the way!


----------



## Smiler82

Hi Ladies

gosh this thread grows quick! Thanks so much for people's replies to my other post. 
NSN, so sorry to hear about the funeral, that is so sad. Hope you can get through the day and the ceremony is fitting for those you have lost :hugs: Also yes the age factor has kind of gone on this thread hasn't it....I'm 29 so have got a few years to go yet but I often think about my age and how will things turn out. I think we all have it in the back of our minds but when you get to mid/late thirties I can only imagine how much more stressful it all becomes. Sorry that part of your thread has been skimmed over :S

SA Jenny Penny: haha no you don't sound like a stalker :) I'm on CD10 today and really, really hoping for a shorter cycle this time round. Do you have PCOS as well? Also I noticed you asked about the cost of drugs round the world...in the UK I think you just get clomid for the cost of a prescription? I'm not sure, haven't got that far yet but will do in December. A prescription costs £7. My friend paid privately so she could get it quicker and I think she spent more like £50.

Happygirl18: yeah the eternal game of waiting for ovulation! It is totally rubbish. If I ovulate it's usually around day 34-36. I hate knowing that other people have 2 or even 3 chances to conceive in the time we get 1! Arrggghh. Am trying acupuncture at the mo so really hoping it helps.

Ladyfog: so sorry for your losses :hugs: It's been 8 months since our last loss and sometimes I just can't believe we lost 2 (one at 10 wks, one at 12) I was just about able to tell myself the first was bad luck, so to have it happen again was just awful. We want a baby so badly but I wish I could somehow not know I was pg til 15 weeks or something so I don't spend the first trimester in a constant state of fear....

NewtoAllThis: How are you holding up? I can't imagine how hard it must be having to wait. Hoping and praying for some good news on Friday. Let us know how it goes. Thinking of you xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

justwaiting said:


> NTAT Good luck with the scan how far along are you meant to be and why do they think your miscarrying, were there no hb's? I'm so sorry your going through this and will be thinking of you on friday for your scan.


Thanks hun, at first scan I should have been 8+4, and at scan where they saw the twins, I should have been 9+3. Neither time did they say anything about hb's. Thats why I have no hope of good news :cry:
Supposed to be 10+3 at tomorrows scan....

I'll update you all tomorrow and thanks for your kind words and prayers. I'm so glad I have found this thread as I really need the support right now. :hugs:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Smiler82 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> gosh this thread grows quick! Thanks so much for people's replies to my other post.
> NSN, so sorry to hear about the funeral, that is so sad. Hope you can get through the day and the ceremony is fitting for those you have lost :hugs: Also yes the age factor has kind of gone on this thread hasn't it....I'm 29 so have got a few years to go yet but I often think about my age and how will things turn out. I think we all have it in the back of our minds but when you get to mid/late thirties I can only imagine how much more stressful it all becomes. Sorry that part of your thread has been skimmed over :S
> 
> SA Jenny Penny: haha no you don't sound like a stalker :) I'm on CD10 today and really, really hoping for a shorter cycle this time round. Do you have PCOS as well? Also I noticed you asked about the cost of drugs round the world...in the UK I think you just get clomid for the cost of a prescription? I'm not sure, haven't got that far yet but will do in December. A prescription costs £7. My friend paid privately so she could get it quicker and I think she spent more like £50.
> 
> Happygirl18: yeah the eternal game of waiting for ovulation! It is totally rubbish. If I ovulate it's usually around day 34-36. I hate knowing that other people have 2 or even 3 chances to conceive in the time we get 1! Arrggghh. Am trying acupuncture at the mo so really hoping it helps.
> 
> Ladyfog: so sorry for your losses :hugs: It's been 8 months since our last loss and sometimes I just can't believe we lost 2 (one at 10 wks, one at 12) I was just about able to tell myself the first was bad luck, so to have it happen again was just awful. We want a baby so badly but I wish I could somehow not know I was pg til 15 weeks or something so I don't spend the first trimester in a constant state of fear....
> 
> NewtoAllThis: How are you holding up? I can't imagine how hard it must be having to wait. Hoping and praying for some good news on Friday. Let us know how it goes. Thinking of you xx

I'm also in the waiting game for O hehe. BUT iv only just started my cycle..CD4. Yup I am a PCOS bunny...unfortunate bugger!! Just interesting to see pricing of meds all over..I pay R120 which is equiv to 12 pounds...things are SO expensive ...food....fuel...now meds...oi yoi yoi...

Good luck to all the ladies waiting to O, who have just O"d and those waiting for tests and scans!! Love to u all xoxoxox


----------



## Neversaynever

Smiler82 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> gosh this thread grows quick! Thanks so much for people's replies to my other post.
> NSN, so sorry to hear about the funeral, that is so sad. Hope you can get through the day and the ceremony is fitting for those you have lost :hugs: Also yes the age factor has kind of gone on this thread hasn't it....I'm 29 so have got a few years to go yet but I often think about my age and how will things turn out. I think we all have it in the back of our minds but when you get to mid/late thirties I can only imagine how much more stressful it all becomes. Sorry that part of your thread has been skimmed over :S
> 
> SA Jenny Penny: haha no you don't sound like a stalker :) I'm on CD10 today and really, really hoping for a shorter cycle this time round. Do you have PCOS as well? Also I noticed you asked about the cost of drugs round the world...in the UK I think you just get clomid for the cost of a prescription? I'm not sure, haven't got that far yet but will do in December. A prescription costs £7. My friend paid privately so she could get it quicker and I think she spent more like £50.
> 
> Happygirl18: yeah the eternal game of waiting for ovulation! It is totally rubbish. If I ovulate it's usually around day 34-36. I hate knowing that other people have 2 or even 3 chances to conceive in the time we get 1! Arrggghh. Am trying acupuncture at the mo so really hoping it helps.
> 
> Ladyfog: so sorry for your losses :hugs: It's been 8 months since our last loss and sometimes I just can't believe we lost 2 (one at 10 wks, one at 12) I was just about able to tell myself the first was bad luck, so to have it happen again was just awful. We want a baby so badly but I wish I could somehow not know I was pg til 15 weeks or something so I don't spend the first trimester in a constant state of fear....
> 
> NewtoAllThis: How are you holding up? I can't imagine how hard it must be having to wait. Hoping and praying for some good news on Friday. Let us know how it goes. Thinking of you xx

Thank you....:flower:

I'm not overly concerned about the age thing, everyone has problems of some sort :shrug: PCOS must be incredibly hard waiting for so long for that egg...I feel awful and guilty having shorter cycles at times :wacko:

NTAT...thinking of you today :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else, work has been manic, throw in major arguments with my mom (all ok at this present second!) hormones all over the place and a sad farewell to my aunt and uncle today.:wacko: and I am grateful AF has buggered off already. Saying that though...it probably means it will be a couple of cycles again before they return to normal so no BFP until then too :nope:

XxX


----------



## NewToAllThis

Twin loss confirmed :cry:

Now got to decide either tablets or surgery.
I'd be grateful to hear peoples experiences of either. (I had erpc last time)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no, NewToAllThis I am so, so sorry to hear your sad news. My heart goes out to you hun :hugs: I also had an erpc with my first loss, I'm sure if you choose that route again it'll be the same. My 2nd loss was natural so I don't know about the tablets I'm afraid. Hopefully someone else can advise. I'm just so so sorry you are having to go through this xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Neversaynever said:


> ]
> I'm not overly concerned about the age thing, everyone has problems of some sort :shrug: PCOS must be incredibly hard waiting for so long for that egg...I feel awful and guilty having shorter cycles at times :wacko:
> 
> NTAT...thinking of you today :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else, work has been manic, throw in major arguments with my mom (all ok at this present second!) hormones all over the place and a sad farewell to my aunt and uncle today.:wacko: and I am grateful AF has buggered off already. Saying that though...it probably means it will be a couple of cycles again before they return to normal so no BFP until then too :nope:
> 
> XxX

Ah no don't feel bad! As you say, we all have problems of some sort. Don't put guilt for shorter cycles on your shoulders as well. So sorry for your aunt and uncle as well, sounds like you need some tlc...take care of yourself xx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi NewToAllThis,

I'm so sorry for your losses, sending you lots of :hugs:

I had medical management for my mmc, I pick this as there seemed to be less risks that with surgery, it was a hard day but it was all over within the one day and not much bleeding after, the only thing I would say is that there is a good chance you will see the sac etc and if this is something you dont want to happen then I would opt for surgery, I know some people can find it distressing.

Hope everything goes as well as it can and I'm here if you need to talk to someone, keep strong hun xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

NTAT...I'm so so sorry :cry: :hugs:

For me, the emotional and physical pain of passing naturally the first time was awful. I still had to have ERPC as not everything had passed. I opted for ERPC this time time too. I know if you choose medical management you will have more access to pain relief, for me I wanted the comfort of being in my own home and I was ok seeing what I saw. You will find the right way to go for you. It's your decision and yours alone. Big :hugs: and go easy on yourself 

All here for you when you want to talk :flower:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

NTAT - for me the first time I chose medical management as I didn't feel comfortable with surgery, although it was very painful for me and involved a traumatic dash to the gyne ward at 3am. Luckily the second was natural and much less painful so I didn't have to make the decision a second time. I'm so sorry your going through it all again - once is enough for anyone. It's just not fair.

NSN - I completely understand about the age gap. I'm 32 so still a couple of years before I need to worry in theory but I feel the time slipping away. I waited several years for DH to be ready and in my darkest moments after the MCs felt such anger towards him for making me wait when we're now finding it tough to actually have a baby. 

I'm back to feeling positive and TTC again helps with the hope I suppose. Currently waiting to test and as I haven't had a full cycle since my last MC I'm not sure how long to wait. I reckon I'm on a 31 day cycle and am only on CD 29 so far so trying to be patient!


----------



## SA JennyPenny

NewToAllThis said:


> Twin loss confirmed :cry:
> 
> Now got to decide either tablets or surgery.
> I'd be grateful to hear peoples experiences of either. (I had erpc last time)

Oh hun..I'm so very sorry (((((hugs))))) We r all there for u through this...every step of the way! I with both of my m/c, had natural mc so no need for meds or surgery. I will say tho I have read if u take the meds, they suggest u don't start trying for 3-6 months due to possible conplications from it. Then if ur having a dnc I know u can start trying right away and there's a very good chance for a quick BFP...as to whether its a sticky bean...nobody can know. Whichever ur choice, know we r all thinking of u and so very sorry u must go through this! Be strong. Xx


----------



## patiently

NTAT i am so sorry you are going through this...i myself have had 2 natural losses so i dont know about either choice..sorry i cant be more informative...like SA Jenny Penny said we are all here for you every step of the way sending lots of hugs and a shoulder x x


----------



## Neversaynever

NTAT...I hope you are doing as ok as you can be right now :hugs:

Ladyfog....did you use OPK's this cycle it are you guessing ish when you O'd? I was a day out from when I thought I o'd :dohh: I've never wanted children and didn't even think I could get pregnant so for me...only making the decision last October to try and now we are two losses later...I question my choice but the time wasn't right before and I'll just have to take whatever is or isn't going to happen with me. We will all have our sticky babies...just a case of when :flower:

Any testing happening?

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone

XxX


----------



## Bells n Bump

NSN - I wish I was testing, just entered the 2ww and its killing my already 3 days in and already have sensitive nipples, symptom spotter or what!!! I need a hobby that doesnt involve dtd, haha!!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Bells bless ya....I always think the first week is bearable..second week a nightmare :wacko: :dust: at you and all of us

XxX


----------



## lexi374

NTAT - :hugs: im so sorry to hear of ur loss, was praying for a different outcome for you, i recently had my 2nd erpc, it was ok, af arrived this week, 3 weeks and 5 days after surgery. Have never had medical management so cant comment on that. Good luck with whatever u decide.

Sorry havent been on in a few days, good luck to all the ladies in the two week wait.

I am not sure if we are going to ttc this mth or not, i would like to see Prof Quenby for the NK test, and u cant ttc the mth u have it done, im not sure hubby is too keen as he thinks im gonna get butchered by some random ive read about on the internet, need to speak to him properly about it later.

Got date thru for my ultrasound to check uterus, ovaries etc for the end of Oct, and we had all our bloods done Thurs this week so just waiting for results now xxx


----------



## patiently

4/5dpo in tww and im not noticing anything to be honest...i was crampy for the past couple of days but so far nothing today apart from creamy cm...since yesterday i have this banging headache and its really when i stand up...need to find some paracetamol asap i cant take it much longer...hope you ladies are ok in your tww...


----------



## Ladyfog

Neversaynever said:


> NTAT...I hope you are doing as ok as you can be right now :hugs:
> 
> Ladyfog....did you use OPK's this cycle it are you guessing ish when you O'd? I was a day out from when I thought I o'd :dohh: I've never wanted children and didn't even think I could get pregnant so for me...only making the decision last October to try and now we are two losses later...I question my choice but the time wasn't right before and I'll just have to take whatever is or isn't going to happen with me. We will all have our sticky babies...just a case of when :flower:
> 
> Any testing happening?
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: to everyone
> 
> XxX

After this MC I was really keen to know what my body was doing (just wanted to move on asap this time I guess) so got some IC HPTs to for the BFN and then some OPKs. They never seem to work for me though - both pregnancies I never detected a LH surge but had no problems catching the egg :shrug: I'm pretty regular in my cycles though and ovulate quite obviously with really achey ovaries and EWCM so I tend to just follow my instincts in the end. Oh, and this time we just BD'd a lot just in case! I'm not sure why OPKs don't work for me, but I'm rubbish at using them at the right time of day so that could be the problem? Ayone else found they just don't work for you?

Hindsight is a wonderful thing and if I knew that I'd have to wait so long for a sticky bean I wouldn't have waited so long or would have pushed harder but I'm not sure that would have been fair on DH. Everyone is ready in their own time and there's no right or wrong at the end of the day, it's just unfair that the journey isn't straightforward for some of us.

I'm really starting to believe I could get a :bfp: soon - I'm trying soooo hard to wait until Monday to test (16 DPO). I'll be so surprised if it's happened so soon but I'm feeling very similar to the last 2 times I was pregnant - no crazy symptoms but backache and lots of CM when I normally dry up before :witch:. Fingers crossed!!! I felt metal for the first week after I O'd but now reckon that was just the progesterone and was basically PMS. Whenever I've had loads of sypmtoms before I've never been pregnant so now that's settled down I actually feel like it's more likely. Good luck to anyone else trying to wait it out! :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lady...maybe you have a really short surge and that's why you missed it? My first experience using the opk I tested every morning like it said on the box and it never gave me a smiley face and I for pregnant that month :dohh: I've since used them and test two maybe three times a day to make sure I don't miss it as I was getting positives in the afternoon and night not the morning :thumbup:

Anyway...fair play to you for holding off the testing and I hope that this is your BFP that's sticks :dust:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

NSN - I've been rubbish at doing the OPKs at the same time every day so I think it's quite likely I've just missed my surge each time. I should probably save my money and stop buying them!

Cracked this morning and took the HTP I had in the bathroom cabinet but it was a :bfn:. It wasn't an early response one though so if AF isn't due yet it was way too early. I kind of knew that but couldn't resist (I was feeling weak at 6am this morning!). I thought it was worth a go as my cycles used to be 28 days but if I O'd at 16 days this time my cycle's more likely to be nearer to 32 days now :dohh:. 

I still have lots of CM, which I've never had before AF, but tummy feels a bit more achey so really don't know what to think. From being almost certain I'm starting to doubt myself now :shrug: I think I have to be ready for :witch: and I'll get a CB digi in town tomorrow and test on Tuesday morning if still no sign. That'll tell me for sure.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lady...sorry you got a BFN this morning :hugs: don't go wasting your money on a digital until you get a good BFP on a normal test. I've known people get a not pregnant and it's been a false negative :thumbup: 

Hoping the witch stays away :hugs:

XxX


----------



## patiently

i dont know what is going on this cycle...i am having sooo much creamy cm...usually after o my cm will dry up and become sticky sorry if its tmi, but it is lotion like and there is a lot! i feel like i have wet myself im so sorry if its tmi! i dont have any symptoms whatsoever i really think im out this month...how are the rest of you ladies holding up..


----------



## NewToAllThis

I can't wait to be back TTC with you all but won't be for a while. 
Decided on erpc but cramping and bleeding quite heavily now so not sure if that decision will be taken away from me.
Just getting into a warm bath to ease the pains.
Feeling quite sorry for myself.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all for some bfps soon :dust:


----------



## cazi77

NewToAllThis said:


> I can't wait to be back TTC with you all but won't be for a while.
> Decided on erpc but cramping and bleeding quite heavily now so not sure if that decision will be taken away from me.
> Just getting into a warm bath to ease the pains.
> Feeling quite sorry for myself.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you all for some bfps soon :dust:

Sending you a :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi ladies. 

I love this thread. Thanks for starting it hun :hugs:

I'm Amy, TTC #1 since November of 2010. Have had 2 miscarriages. 1st was a missed miscarriage. Baby passed at 7w5d, we didn't find out until a 10 week ultrasound, and had a D&C 2 weeks later when I would've been 12 weeks. My EDD for that pregnancy is coming up in 3 days (Wed, 9/28) :cry:

2nd pregnancy was an early miscarriage at 5w2d. My body just couldn't hold onto the baby I guess. :cry:

I'm trying soy this cycle, as my cycles have been long. I estimate anywhere from 35-37 day cycles, with ovulation happening on CD 21-23. It's definitely gotten longer since my D&C in March.

Hope to get know you ladies better. :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Amy,

Welcome! Sorry for your losses but you've found a great place for support.:hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

NewToAllThis said:


> Hi Tweak,
> 
> Welcome! Sorry for your losses but you've found a great place for support.:hugs:

Thanks hun :hugs: I've been struggling a lot lately, so I'm glad to find a group with people who know what I'm going through.


----------



## cazi77

woop woop! Think i'm about to ovulate 16 days after the bleeding started for my m/c. I think I have a short surge tho CD15 was nearly pos then CD16 was this am at 10am and was very clearly +ve and the bottom was one taken this evening and it was very -ve. Fingers crossed I get a sticky one this month.

:hi: to everyone looking forward to seeing some BFP soon xxxx
 



Attached Files:







P9250004.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## justwaiting

NewToAllThis said:


> I can't wait to be back TTC with you all but won't be for a while.
> Decided on erpc but cramping and bleeding quite heavily now so not sure if that decision will be taken away from me.
> Just getting into a warm bath to ease the pains.
> Feeling quite sorry for myself.
> 
> 
> NTAT - I'm so sorry your loss was confirmed :hugs: Look after yourself.
> Whatever you chose to do regarding your loss is a very personal decision but if u have started bleeding and cramping maybe it's best to just let it happen naturally.
> From personal experience unless my life was endangered I wouldn't let a dr do a d&c (erpc) on me ever again. I had a d&c with both my losses and they think I lost my second because of the scarring caused by my first d&c. D&C is a blind procedure on your one and only reproductive organ. As an Asherman's sufferer ( a diagnosis that will effect the rest of my reproductive life) I have to warn against d&c. But of course it is your decision and I am and would never judge your decision. I just like women to be informed of the risk because most dr's don't tell you how common asherman's is, the stat is like 30% of woman who have had more 1 or more d&c's can have this issue.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and again I'm so sorry for the pain your going through.
> 
> 
> Good luck to all of those in the TWW and Ladyfrog I hope you get your BFP very soon.:flower:Click to expand...


----------



## lexi374

Welcome Amy!

NTAT - thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## Ladyfog

NTAT - take care of yourself. At least you don't have to go into hospital - the body is an amazing thing and knows what it had to do. Thinking of you.

Welcome Tweak! :flower: 

Good luck any ladies just about to O or waiting to test. I'm giving up of the idea that this is my month, AF any day now but overcome with pessimism at the moment. Just going to wait and see - went a bit crazy and obsessed for a couple of days - crazy how it drags you in!

Hope everyone has a good (or as good as they can be) week. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

patiently said:


> i dont know what is going on this cycle...i am having sooo much creamy cm...usually after o my cm will dry up and become sticky sorry if its tmi, but it is lotion like and there is a lot! i feel like i have wet myself im so sorry if its tmi! i dont have any symptoms whatsoever i really think im out this month...how are the rest of you ladies holding up..

There's no such thing as TMI in the world of TTC :haha: I have heard that a lot of CM is a good sign so fingers are crossed :hugs:



NewToAllThis said:


> I can't wait to be back TTC with you all but won't be for a while.
> Decided on erpc but cramping and bleeding quite heavily now so not sure if that decision will be taken away from me.
> Just getting into a warm bath to ease the pains.
> Feeling quite sorry for myself.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you all for some bfps soon :dust:

:hugs: you have every right to feel sad..I jyst wish there was more I can say or do :hugs: take the painkillers and sit on the loo...I found that less distressing than seeing it all on the pad :hugs: we are all here for you and be kind to yourself :hugs:



Tweak0605 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I love this thread. Thanks for starting it hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm Amy, TTC #1 since November of 2010. Have had 2 miscarriages. 1st was a missed miscarriage. Baby passed at 7w5d, we didn't find out until a 10 week ultrasound, and had a D&C 2 weeks later when I would've been 12 weeks. My EDD for that pregnancy is coming up in 3 days (Wed, 9/28) :cry:
> 
> 2nd pregnancy was an early miscarriage at 5w2d. My body just couldn't hold onto the baby I guess. :cry:
> 
> I'm trying soy this cycle, as my cycles have been long. I estimate anywhere from 35-37 day cycles, with ovulation happening on CD 21-23. It's definitely gotten longer since my D&C in March.
> 
> Hope to get know you ladies better. :hugs:

Tweak :yipee: in a nice way of course :hugs: I am glad you found this thread...it's hard trying to be positivr after one loss but after two :nope: so we all need to lean on each other and we will all get there :hugs:



cazi77 said:


> woop woop! Think i'm about to ovulate 16 days after the bleeding started for my m/c. I think I have a short surge tho CD15 was nearly pos then CD16 was this am at 10am and was very clearly +ve and the bottom was one taken this evening and it was very -ve. Fingers crossed I get a sticky one this month.
> 
> :hi: to everyone looking forward to seeing some BFP soon xxxx

:happydance:...get DTD and catch that egg :hugs: hoping for a sticky one and hello TWW :flower:



justwaiting said:


> NTAT - I'm so sorry your loss was confirmed :hugs: Look after yourself.
> Whatever you chose to do regarding your loss is a very personal decision but if u have started bleeding and cramping maybe it's best to just let it happen naturally.
> From personal experience unless my life was endangered I wouldn't let a dr do a d&c (erpc) on me ever again. I had a d&c with both my losses and they think I lost my second because of the scarring caused by my first d&c. D&C is a blind procedure on your one and only reproductive organ. As an Asherman's sufferer ( a diagnosis that will effect the rest of my reproductive life) I have to warn against d&c. But of course it is your decision and I am and would never judge your decision. I just like women to be informed of the risk because most dr's don't tell you how common asherman's is, the stat is like 30% of woman who have had more 1 or more d&c's can have this issue.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and again I'm so sorry for the pain your going through.
> 
> 
> Good luck to all of those in the TWW and Ladyfrog I hope you get your BFP very soon.:flower:

Justwaiting...how are you doing? I'm not sure if the ERPC is slightly different to the D+C...I think it is less evasive and uses suction rather than scraping? Either way...it's good to be reminded of these things because I know for me...I had totally forgotten and just wanted it to be over...maybe next time I'll let nature do the job :hugs:



lexi374 said:


> Welcome Amy!
> 
> NTAT - thinking of you hun xxxx

Lexi...how're you? Has the hag left yet?

:hugs:



Ladyfog said:


> NTAT - take care of yourself. At least you don't have to go into hospital - the body is an amazing thing and knows what it had to do. Thinking of you.
> 
> Welcome Tweak! :flower:
> 
> Good luck any ladies just about to O or waiting to test. I'm giving up of the idea that this is my month, AF any day now but overcome with pessimism at the moment. Just going to wait and see - went a bit crazy and obsessed for a couple of days - crazy how it drags you in!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good (or as good as they can be) week. :hugs:

We all know that feeling and it's completely normal :hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling out...not out till the nasty witch sings :hugs:

AFM...blah :dohh:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently - meant to say this morning that for both my previous pregnancy lots of CM has been one of my major symptoms - in fact I often feel pretty symptomless apart from that so could be a good sign! :happydance:

The plot thickens for me - was certain AF was about to start, wiped and though 'yes, here we go' as there was a bit of brown on TP and then all day there's only been a tiny bit quite pale brown blood! I've never had implantation bleeding, but this could be it! So from feeling really pessimistic this morning there's a glimmer of hope again! I have no cramps, I'm really bloated and I'm feeling pretty damp down there again so who knows what's going on! As NSN said, it's not over until AF turns up :winkwink:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Fx'd for you Ladyfog.
I had implantation bleeding with my first preg, right when AF was due.
Thought it was a light AF, only to discover two weeks later that I was pregnant :wacko:


----------



## justwaiting

I hope it is implantation bleeding Ladyfrog fingers and toes crossed for you.

NSN - A ERPC and a D&C are pretty much the same, I think it depends on the country your in. my first D&C was a suction D&C and it's what caused the Ashermans.
Anyway how r u going?


----------



## Ladyfog

Good morning ladies. Just a quick update - looks like :witch: turned up last night :dohh: Feel a bit foolish for letting myself believe and get a bit excited yesterday, but comforting myself with the thought that least my first proper cycle after AF turned up on time so it looks like things are back on track and working OK. Now just trying to not let those negative thoughts creep in about still not being pregnant etc etc!! 

Hope everyone else is OK. Have a good day everyone :hugs:


----------



## mandy1971

Hi ladies Id like to join the thread. My sigi should be attached.. I had an ethical termination at 17 weeks as baby had downs syndrome and also a severe heart defect detected at 16.. We also had 3 miscarriages last year all at 5 weeks...everything for myself and oh comeback negative including karotyping.
With the last pregnancy I started aspirin and also was started on thyroxine tablets for a slight underactive thyroid.( my thyroid levels were at the low end of normal and I have thyroid antibodies present which attack the thyroid gland., untreated the thyroid antibodies will attack the whole thyroid and leave it non functioning..) some experts thinking is thar if there are elevated levels of thyroid antibodies present that they also attack the growing fetus and recognise it like the thyroid gland as a foreign body...
So who knows it could be the aspirin or thyroxine... Or just that this pregnancy was stronger...

We are currently ttc #1 I just turned 40 in July when we lost our little angel... It's been hard times and recently oh has been talking of moving out for a month so he can get some head space.. The past 2 yrs have been tough on us both...I am trying to relax an not let my stress levels escalate... We women really do bear the brunt.. 
I've been feeling pretty shity of late. Needed to vent.. Hope I don't sound like a basket case... I feel I do.. Normally beforeall of this torture I am the most laid back person..


----------



## Tweak0605

Ladyfog said:


> Good morning ladies. Just a quick update - looks like :witch: turned up last night :dohh: Feel a bit foolish for letting myself believe and get a bit excited yesterday, but comforting myself with the thought that least my first proper cycle after AF turned up on time so it looks like things are back on track and working OK. Now just trying to not let those negative thoughts creep in about still not being pregnant etc etc!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK. Have a good day everyone :hugs:

Oh boo. Sorry AF showed up, but love your attitude though!



mandy1971 said:


> Hi ladies Id like to join the thread. My sigi should be attached.. I had an ethical termination at 17 weeks as baby had downs syndrome and also a severe heart defect detected at 16.. We also had 3 miscarriages last year all at 5 weeks...everything for myself and oh comeback negative including karotyping.
> With the last pregnancy I started aspirin and also was started on thyroxine tablets for a slight underactive thyroid.( my thyroid levels were at the low end of normal and I have thyroid antibodies present which attack the thyroid gland., untreated the thyroid antibodies will attack the whole thyroid and leave it non functioning..) some experts thinking is thar if there are elevated levels of thyroid antibodies present that they also attack the growing fetus and recognise it like the thyroid gland as a foreign body...
> So who knows it could be the aspirin or thyroxine... Or just that this pregnancy was stronger...
> 
> We are currently ttc #1 I just turned 40 in July when we lost our little angel... It's been hard times and recently oh has been talking of moving out for a month so he can get some head space.. The past 2 yrs have been tough on us both...I am trying to relax an not let my stress levels escalate... We women really do bear the brunt..
> I've been feeling pretty shity of late. Needed to vent.. Hope I don't sound like a basket case... I feel I do.. Normally beforeall of this torture I am the most laid back person..

I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: Vent away, you'll find a great support group here.


----------



## Smiler82

Ladyfog - sorry the witch got you :( But you're right, at least things look like they're getting back into a rhythm. Don't feel foolish for getting excited, think we have all been there :hugs:

justwaiting - just wanted to say thanks for the comments about Asherman's. I tried to click the link to your journal but it's not working. I just did some reading up on it as I had an erpc with my first loss and I always thought if I ever have another missed miscarriage I would go back in for the op. But you have made me think twice and reading the stats has opened my eyes, thank you so much. Really appreciate you sharing your experiences.

mandy1971 - I am so, so sorry for everything you are going through :hugs: I'm afraid I don't know anything about thyroid medication but I can't imagine the aspirin would've caused any problems. It's just so tragic you lost your little angel. You don't sound like a basket case at all, you've been through a very tough time and your head is bound to be all over the place. I know my experiences of miscarriage have changed me, there's no way it can't. How do you feel about your DH wanting to move out for a bit? Have you got friends/family support around you? xx


----------



## mandy1971

things came to a head this weekend we've been bickering more since we lost the baby..he has been suggesting moving out for a while.. but just for some breathing space he says....

I have only discussed it with my mum so far., I wont mention it to any friends until we work out ourselves what is happening...I've been crying all morning, I just feel so let down by him...fortunately I am not back at work until thursday., I hate having to be brave all of the time..


----------



## Neversaynever

justwaiting said:


> I hope it is implantation bleeding Ladyfrog fingers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> NSN - A ERPC and a D&C are pretty much the same, I think it depends on the country your in. my first D&C was a suction D&C and it's what caused the Ashermans.
> Anyway how r u going?

Hope I wasn't sounding rude :wacko: wasn't meant that way :hugs:

Yeah I'm ok :wacko: :haha:



Ladyfog said:


> Good morning ladies. Just a quick update - looks like :witch: turned up last night :dohh: Feel a bit foolish for letting myself believe and get a bit excited yesterday, but comforting myself with the thought that least my first proper cycle after AF turned up on time so it looks like things are back on track and working OK. Now just trying to not let those negative thoughts creep in about still not being pregnant etc etc!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK. Have a good day everyone :hugs:

Sorry the hag showed and don't say you're foolish...it's all perfectly normal to hope, wish that THIS is the next BFP ans sticky one at that :hugs: hoping AF isn't too harsh on you



mandy1971 said:


> Hi ladies Id like to join the thread. My sigi should be attached.. I had an ethical termination at 17 weeks as baby had downs syndrome and also a severe heart defect detected at 16.. We also had 3 miscarriages last year all at 5 weeks...everything for myself and oh comeback negative including karotyping.
> With the last pregnancy I started aspirin and also was started on thyroxine tablets for a slight underactive thyroid.( my thyroid levels were at the low end of normal and I have thyroid antibodies present which attack the thyroid gland., untreated the thyroid antibodies will attack the whole thyroid and leave it non functioning..) some experts thinking is thar if there are elevated levels of thyroid antibodies present that they also attack the growing fetus and recognise it like the thyroid gland as a foreign body...
> So who knows it could be the aspirin or thyroxine... Or just that this pregnancy was stronger...
> 
> We are currently ttc #1 I just turned 40 in July when we lost our little angel... It's been hard times and recently oh has been talking of moving out for a month so he can get some head space.. The past 2 yrs have been tough on us both...I am trying to relax an not let my stress levels escalate... We women really do bear the brunt..
> I've been feeling pretty shity of late. Needed to vent.. Hope I don't sound like a basket case... I feel I do.. Normally before all of this torture I am the most laid back person..

Mandy...welcome and :hugs: I can only imagine how hard this journey has been...one loss is bad enough, never mind four :hugs: I am so sorry you had to lose your daughter too...it's a decision that NO ONE would ever wish to make...you're a very brave person :hugs:

There's no basket case option in here...it's for venting and being understood...we've all done it/doing it or will be :hugs:



Tweak0605 said:


> Ladyfog said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Just a quick update - looks like :witch: turned up last night :dohh: Feel a bit foolish for letting myself believe and get a bit excited yesterday, but comforting myself with the thought that least my first proper cycle after AF turned up on time so it looks like things are back on track and working OK. Now just trying to not let those negative thoughts creep in about still not being pregnant etc etc!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK. Have a good day everyone :hugs:
> 
> Oh boo. Sorry AF showed up, but love your attitude though!
> 
> 
> 
> mandy1971 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies Id like to join the thread. My sigi should be attached.. I had an ethical termination at 17 weeks as baby had downs syndrome and also a severe heart defect detected at 16.. We also had 3 miscarriages last year all at 5 weeks...everything for myself and oh comeback negative including karotyping.
> With the last pregnancy I started aspirin and also was started on thyroxine tablets for a slight underactive thyroid.( my thyroid levels were at the low end of normal and I have thyroid antibodies present which attack the thyroid gland., untreated the thyroid antibodies will attack the whole thyroid and leave it non functioning..) some experts thinking is thar if there are elevated levels of thyroid antibodies present that they also attack the growing fetus and recognise it like the thyroid gland as a foreign body...
> So who knows it could be the aspirin or thyroxine... Or just that this pregnancy was stronger...
> 
> We are currently ttc #1 I just turned 40 in July when we lost our little angel... It's been hard times and recently oh has been talking of moving out for a month so he can get some head space.. The past 2 yrs have been tough on us both...I am trying to relax an not let my stress levels escalate... We women really do bear the brunt..
> I've been feeling pretty shity of late. Needed to vent.. Hope I don't sound like a basket case... I feel I do.. Normally beforeall of this torture I am the most laid back person..Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: Vent away, you'll find a great support group here.Click to expand...

Hey Tweak :hugs: you ok?



Smiler82 said:


> Ladyfog - sorry the witch got you :( But you're right, at least things look like they're getting back into a rhythm. Don't feel foolish for getting excited, think we have all been there :hugs:
> 
> justwaiting - just wanted to say thanks for the comments about Asherman's. I tried to click the link to your journal but it's not working. I just did some reading up on it as I had an erpc with my first loss and I always thought if I ever have another missed miscarriage I would go back in for the op. But you have made me think twice and reading the stats has opened my eyes, thank you so much. Really appreciate you sharing your experiences.
> 
> mandy1971 - I am so, so sorry for everything you are going through :hugs: I'm afraid I don't know anything about thyroid medication but I can't imagine the aspirin would've caused any problems. It's just so tragic you lost your little angel. You don't sound like a basket case at all, you've been through a very tough time and your head is bound to be all over the place. I know my experiences of miscarriage have changed me, there's no way it can't. How do you feel about your DH wanting to move out for a bit? Have you got friends/family support around you? xx

Smiler...how are you doing? :hugs:



mandy1971 said:


> things came to a head this weekend we've been bickering more since we lost the baby..he has been suggesting moving out for a while.. but just for some breathing space he says....
> 
> I have only discussed it with my mum so far., I wont mention it to any friends until we work out ourselves what is happening...I've been crying all morning, I just feel so let down by him...fortunately I am not back at work until thursday., I hate having to be brave all of the time..

I'm sorry it has come to this...the men have it hard too and we sometimes forget that. Having a loss changes us and our relationships...I don't care what anyone says. The stress and strains are there and only last night...my OH said I'm nowhere near as happy as I used to be...before TTC and I hate that it has made me so sad :cry:

I really hope that we all do get our forever babies...

NTAT...how are you holding up? :hugs:

Lexi..has the hag buggered off yet? :hugs:

:hi: to anyone I've missed and :hugs: where needed

XxX


----------



## SA JennyPenny

TTC and having loss's affects ur marriage and most certainly ur sex life to SUCH extremes. Mandy I know exactly how ur feeling hun,my hubbi has wanted out twice already. They don't know how to handle the stress of this all and they can't bear to see us go thru hell when we lose a baby or get a bfn. They feel helpless. Just last nnight hubbi and I had another squabble over him not wanting to have sex...it just feels so dam stupid to be arguing over this but ya...its needed. Then I'm the midst of our fight hubbi says ya well what's the point of us doing BD all month and we don't get pregnant anyway...why bother...man it really hurt!! All that's happening here is we rnt getting any support from anyone...and we r taking our frustrations out on eachother..so sad..am going to try my very best not to bite his head off...REALLY try!! Am on CD9n cycle bout 31 days..so O day is looming...


----------



## mandy1971

oh thankyou all for your support., I am just back from a long walk with my mum and spoke with her... Its so all consuming ttc, to then loose the baby at any stage...I just hope theres not another argument tonight as I really need a hug.....


----------



## Neversaynever

SAJP...I hear ya...my OH doesn't wanna DTD on demand and we both have fairly low/non existant sex drives :blush:

Mandy...I hope you get a big hug later :hugs:

XxX


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: Mandy, welcome to this thread - it sounds like you've found us at the right time.
So so sorry for your losses, no one should have to go through what you have.
Sorry you and OH are struggling, it takes everything out of you to TTC especially after losses and I can completely understand how it can cause strain and frustration between you.
Stay strong hun, we are all here for you to vent and moan at us - we understand and we're here to listen :hugs:

Thanks to you all for your kind thoughts and wishes :friends:

AFM - I'm still here and still waiting. Bleeding has slowed and no cramps now :shrug:
Had a word with the doc and am leaving it to the end of the week and then if nothing, another erpc is on the cards. Been wavering between medical management and erpc but from others experiences, I may end up with an erpc after the tablets anyway.
Been in to town with my mum and dad today, first time I've really been anywhere in over 2 weeks. Bought myself a new winter jumper, cheered me up a little. Was only out for just under 3 hours but wow, nice to get out even if my mum did treat me like an invalid :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

NTAT...sorry thing have slowed down again...for me I had loads of cramping and contraction type pains for four hours and a lot of bleeding and I only had a 9 week sized sac. Good they are keeping an eye on you though and only dowjat you feel comfortable doing :hugs:

Nice to hear that you cheered yourself up a little and I chuckled at you being looked after :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Wow this thread moves fast!

:hi: to all the new ladies!

Mandy :hugs: you are a very brave person remember that, i hope you and oh work things out and he can give you the support you need x

Sorry af got ya ladyfrog hope this is your month x

Nsn how you doin? x 
Remember i said about 10 days ago i had really bad cramps like never before,well last night had been asleep bout half hour when i woke up in agony seriously bad cramps was doubled up in pain, it really scared me started thinking theyve done something bad to me at the hospital, only lasted 10 mins or so i think, duno what it could be? If it happens again im going to the docs.:sad1:

It seems :witch: has gone i think, i had 3 days of red bleeding, then nothing at all sat and sun, then brown spotting yest and today :shrug:

I hope everyone else is holding up, was nice to see a bit of sun today, i walked to work and back. Feeling shattered now, early night me thinks :sleep: xxx


----------



## LisaL79

Hello! I'd like to join you ladies if you don't mind.
Dh and I have been TTC for almost 3 years now.
I have PCOS and I don't ovulate on my own so the only way to have an actual chance is with expensive meds.
I've gotten a BFP 4 times now, 3 of those times ended soon after, and this time, well... it's not looking good either.
Don't know what the hell is wrong.
I think maybe it's my progesterone. Maybe my body stops producing it and the progest suppositories I take just aren't enough to support whatever little bean is trying to implant.
I'll have to discuss this with my RE if this does end in another m/c.
Just feeling so hopeless right now.


----------



## Tweak0605

Neversaynever said:


> Hey Tweak :hugs: you ok?

Thanks hun :hugs: I'm doin' as best as I can right now :( Just seems like everyone is getting pregnant. I hear announcements everywhere. I was thinking the last night - I forgot what it's like to be pregnant :cry: I forgot that feeling of happiness. This sucks.



SA JennyPenny said:


> TTC and having loss's affects ur marriage and most certainly ur sex life to SUCH extremes. Mandy I know exactly how ur feeling hun,my hubbi has wanted out twice already. They don't know how to handle the stress of this all and they can't bear to see us go thru hell when we lose a baby or get a bfn. They feel helpless. Just last nnight hubbi and I had another squabble over him not wanting to have sex...it just feels so dam stupid to be arguing over this but ya...its needed. Then I'm the midst of our fight hubbi says ya well what's the point of us doing BD all month and we don't get pregnant anyway...why bother...man it really hurt!! All that's happening here is we rnt getting any support from anyone...and we r taking our frustrations out on eachother..so sad..am going to try my very best not to bite his head off...REALLY try!! Am on CD9n cycle bout 31 days..so O day is looming...

I'm so sorry :( I know all about that - DH and I had a huge fight last cycle about his not willing to DTD when needed. I told him that it was the only thing I wanted right now, and I'd give up so much in order to have it. I don't think he knew just how much I wanted it, and he definitely changed. Hope he can start to DTD more!



mandy1971 said:


> oh thankyou all for your support., I am just back from a long walk with my mum and spoke with her... Its so all consuming ttc, to then loose the baby at any stage...I just hope theres not another argument tonight as I really need a hug.....

I'm sorry :( I'm glad you got some support from your Mom though. :hugs:



NewToAllThis said:


> :hi: Mandy, welcome to this thread - it sounds like you've found us at the right time.
> So so sorry for your losses, no one should have to go through what you have.
> Sorry you and OH are struggling, it takes everything out of you to TTC especially after losses and I can completely understand how it can cause strain and frustration between you.
> Stay strong hun, we are all here for you to vent and moan at us - we understand and we're here to listen :hugs:
> 
> Thanks to you all for your kind thoughts and wishes :friends:
> 
> AFM - I'm still here and still waiting. Bleeding has slowed and no cramps now :shrug:
> Had a word with the doc and am leaving it to the end of the week and then if nothing, another erpc is on the cards. Been wavering between medical management and erpc but from others experiences, I may end up with an erpc after the tablets anyway.
> Been in to town with my mum and dad today, first time I've really been anywhere in over 2 weeks. Bought myself a new winter jumper, cheered me up a little. Was only out for just under 3 hours but wow, nice to get out even if my mum did treat me like an invalid :haha:

I'm glad the bleeding has slowed and there's no cramps. But I'm sorry you may have to go through another ERPC. :( Happy you got out - sometimes getting out and doing things helps a bit.



lexi374 said:


> Wow this thread moves fast!
> 
> :hi: to all the new ladies!
> 
> Mandy :hugs: you are a very brave person remember that, i hope you and oh work things out and he can give you the support you need x
> 
> Sorry af got ya ladyfrog hope this is your month x
> 
> Nsn how you doin? x
> Remember i said about 10 days ago i had really bad cramps like never before,well last night had been asleep bout half hour when i woke up in agony seriously bad cramps was doubled up in pain, it really scared me started thinking theyve done something bad to me at the hospital, only lasted 10 mins or so i think, duno what it could be? If it happens again im going to the docs.:sad1:
> 
> It seems :witch: has gone i think, i had 3 days of red bleeding, then nothing at all sat and sun, then brown spotting yest and today :shrug:
> 
> I hope everyone else is holding up, was nice to see a bit of sun today, i walked to work and back. Feeling shattered now, early night me thinks :sleep: xxx

Sorry about the bad cramps :( But glad AF is out the door!



LisaL79 said:


> Hello! I'd like to join you ladies if you don't mind.
> Dh and I have been TTC for almost 3 years now.
> I have PCOS and I don't ovulate on my own so the only way to have an actual chance is with expensive meds.
> I've gotten a BFP 4 times now, 3 of those times ended soon after, and this time, well... it's not looking good either.
> Don't know what the hell is wrong.
> I think maybe it's my progesterone. Maybe my body stops producing it and the progest suppositories I take just aren't enough to support whatever little bean is trying to implant.
> I'll have to discuss this with my RE if this does end in another m/c.
> Just feeling so hopeless right now.

Oh hun I'm so sorry for your losses :cry: I'm praying that this doesn't end that way, and this little bean hangs on. :hugs:


I think I got everyone! :hugs: for the other ladies!

I'm on CD5, and took my 3rd dose of soy. Felt off this morning, wicked tired and just .. off. Feels like time is going soo slow, and that it's gonna take forever to go to OV time. :(


----------



## justwaiting

Wow ladies this thread is moving so fast.

Mandy - I'm so sorry for what your going through and your husband adding pressure as well. I know men have feelings tooand it is hard for them and all the disappointment but seriously, I wish I could just walk away and forget but for us women it's not that simple. He needs to support you no matter how he feels. I hope you two can sort things out and he remembers where he needs to be and gives you that hug tonight!

ladyfrog - I'm sorry af got you but it's so encouraging that it came on time and now u can start this cycle afresh.

Lisa - welcome, I'm so sorry for your losses and I hope this little bean holds on. Are they tracking your progesterone? Maybe another form of pregesterone (I think there are tablets too) might help? progesterone problems seem to be a common theme on some of these boards, I too will be using it if/when I get a bfp in the furture. My thoughts are with you and I'm praying for a healthy bean. there is a lady on one of the pregnancy forums who was told she had a 99% chance of miscarraige at 5wks she is now about 18wks.

Tweak - sorry your feeling off atm. what is soy and what does it do? 

I'm getting really impatient. I haven't been able to try since my 2nd mc in april and I'm allowed to try next month, just waiting for af. Still 7 days until she is meant to arrive. I feel good after my surgery, although anxious that my scars will have grown back my dr assured me I'd be fine but I can't help but be paranoid!


----------



## Ladyfog

mandy1971 said:


> things came to a head this weekend we've been bickering more since we lost the baby..he has been suggesting moving out for a while.. but just for some breathing space he says....
> 
> I have only discussed it with my mum so far., I wont mention it to any friends until we work out ourselves what is happening...I've been crying all morning, I just feel so let down by him...fortunately I am not back at work until thursday., I hate having to be brave all of the time..


Mandy - welcome to the group and a big hug for you :hugs:. I'm sorry you're having such a horrible time. Maybe you could suggest to OH you have a 'month off'. After MC1 in Feb we booked a holiday to an All Inclusive in Mexico in May. After a couple of BFNs we decided to have a rest so I would definitely not be pregnant and I could drink all the cocktails while we were away! :happydance: Anyway, back to the point, after feeling a bit weird at not trying it actually felt really liberating to have a rest from it all. We BD'd just for the hell of it and had a lovely month - what's more we fell pregnant the next month! Maybe you and OH have to have a little rest just to remember why you wanted to make a baby in the first place?



SA JennyPenny said:


> TTC and having loss's affects ur marriage and most certainly ur sex life to SUCH extremes. Mandy I know exactly how ur feeling hun,my hubbi has wanted out twice already. They don't know how to handle the stress of this all and they can't bear to see us go thru hell when we lose a baby or get a bfn. They feel helpless. Just last nnight hubbi and I had another squabble over him not wanting to have sex...it just feels so dam stupid to be arguing over this but ya...its needed. Then I'm the midst of our fight hubbi says ya well what's the point of us doing BD all month and we don't get pregnant anyway...why bother...man it really hurt!! All that's happening here is we rnt getting any support from anyone...and we r taking our frustrations out on eachother..so sad..am going to try my very best not to bite his head off...REALLY try!! Am on CD9n cycle bout 31 days..so O day is looming...

SA JP - I hope this cycle isn't too stressful for you. I'm lucky that OH says he's always available! He suffers from feeling like I only want to BD in 2 weeks of the month when it's 'business time', but the truth is that PMS has been horrible after both MCs so I feel crap and don't want him near me for a while - poor man!



NewToAllThis said:


> I'm still here and still waiting. Bleeding has slowed and no cramps now :shrug:
> Had a word with the doc and am leaving it to the end of the week and then if nothing, another erpc is on the cards. Been wavering between medical management and erpc but from others experiences, I may end up with an erpc after the tablets anyway.
> Been in to town with my mum and dad today, first time I've really been anywhere in over 2 weeks. Bought myself a new winter jumper, cheered me up a little. Was only out for just under 3 hours but wow, nice to get out even if my mum did treat me like an invalid :haha:

NTAT - Glad you managed to get out for a bit - it's good to get out of the bubble you feel in when you stay at home. Makes getting back to the real world a little easier when the time comes. Sorry things have slowed down, you must want it all to be over and done with :hugs:



LisaL79 said:


> Hello! I'd like to join you ladies if you don't mind.
> Dh and I have been TTC for almost 3 years now.
> I have PCOS and I don't ovulate on my own so the only way to have an actual chance is with expensive meds.
> I've gotten a BFP 4 times now, 3 of those times ended soon after, and this time, well... it's not looking good either.
> Don't know what the hell is wrong.
> I think maybe it's my progesterone. Maybe my body stops producing it and the progest suppositories I take just aren't enough to support whatever little bean is trying to implant.
> I'll have to discuss this with my RE if this does end in another m/c.
> Just feeling so hopeless right now.

Welcome Lisa :flower: Are they doing any blood tests for the progesterone? You area hero for keeping going when things have been so hard for you - sorry you are having to go through this again.



justwaiting said:


> I'm getting really impatient. I haven't been able to try since my 2nd mc in april and I'm allowed to try next month, just waiting for af. Still 7 days until she is meant to arrive. I feel good after my surgery, although anxious that my scars will have grown back my dr assured me I'd be fine but I can't help but be paranoid!

Justwaiting - you're almost there! :thumbup: Keep busy for the next too weeks and you'll be tracking ovulation before you know it!

AF is heavy but not too bad this time thankfully - will be glad when it's all over and I can start the countdown to ovulation again. I find that thinking of it in 2 week chunks always helps me - there's always something to hope for :winkwink: 

Look after yourselves everyone :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all it has taken me ages to catch up on all the news. Hope everyone is well today xxx

I'm 2-3dpo so in the 2ww. I ov'd on sun/mon (dont chart) But DTD wed, fri sat sun and mon so think all bases are covered. I use to have problems getting my DH to DTD at the best time of the month but since my losses he is desperate for baby and is more enthusiastic than me about DTD lol!!

Got my appt on monday and looking forward to in in the hope I get some answers!:dust: to all.


----------



## LisaL79

cazi- Good luck! :)

justwaiting- Hope the 7 days fly by for you so you can start trying again and get that sticky bean :)

Tweak- Have you done soy before? Just curious. I've tried it but it never worked for me. Always gave me a hell of a headache, but that's about it heh.

afm- Yeah, I don't think this bean is going to be sticking around. Had a beta today and it was only an 8. My progest was only an 8 as well.
Unfortunatly my RE doesn't think supplementing w/ high progest is necessary, but he did let me up my dose of the suppositories. He may not think it will do anything, but at least he's open to letting me try ya know?
It has stopped the spotting I was experiencing. I just don't think I caught this soon enough to help.
I go back on Monday for another beta. I don't think I'll need it. I'm sure my tests will be BFN soon.
We'll be able to try with meds again in Nov.


----------



## Tweak0605

justwaiting said:


> Tweak - sorry your feeling off atm. what is soy and what does it do?
> 
> I'm getting really impatient. I haven't been able to try since my 2nd mc in april and I'm allowed to try next month, just waiting for af. Still 7 days until she is meant to arrive. I feel good after my surgery, although anxious that my scars will have grown back my dr assured me I'd be fine but I can't help but be paranoid!

Soy is supposed to help you ovulate, or ovulate sooner. Because I've been ovulating later, I'm hoping to move it back up to what it was before my miscarriages. I'm also not even sure if I've ovulated after my 2nd miscarriage.

Good luck for next month! Hope you catch that egg!



cazi77 said:


> Hiya all it has taken me ages to catch up on all the news. Hope everyone is well today xxx
> 
> I'm 2-3dpo so in the 2ww. I ov'd on sun/mon (dont chart) But DTD wed, fri sat sun and mon so think all bases are covered. I use to have problems getting my DH to DTD at the best time of the month but since my losses he is desperate for baby and is more enthusiastic than me about DTD lol!!
> 
> Got my appt on monday and looking forward to in in the hope I get some answers!:dust: to all.

Lots of :dust: to you!!!



LisaL79 said:


> Tweak- Have you done soy before? Just curious. I've tried it but it never worked for me. Always gave me a hell of a headache, but that's about it heh.
> 
> afm- Yeah, I don't think this bean is going to be sticking around. Had a beta today and it was only an 8. My progest was only an 8 as well.
> Unfortunatly my RE doesn't think supplementing w/ high progest is necessary, but he did let me up my dose of the suppositories. He may not think it will do anything, but at least he's open to letting me try ya know?
> It has stopped the spotting I was experiencing. I just don't think I caught this soon enough to help.
> I go back on Monday for another beta. I don't think I'll need it. I'm sure my tests will be BFN soon.
> We'll be able to try with meds again in Nov.

I did soy after my first proper AF after my 2nd miscarriage. I tiered the doses, doing 40, 80,80,120, and 120 mgs. I don't think it did anything, so I skipped a month, and this time I'm doing a straight 160 mgs and hoping it works. It sucks waiting till CD21-23 to ovulate. 

I'm still praying for a miracle for your little bean. :cry: Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi,

I posted yesterday but for some reason it hasn't appeared so good morning again :hi:

Mandy and Lisa, welcome to the group - sorry if I've missed anyone - this thread moves so fast! 

Lisa, at least the Dr is doing something about the low progesterone - it helps when you feel like you're 'doing something' even if it may not make a difference. Fingers crossed it's not all over for you, but if ut is, you're amongst people that know what it's like :flower:

Mandy, have you thought about having a month off from baby making just to give you and OH time together without the pressure? I know it's easier said than done, but me and OH did that and it felt really liberating, just for one month to not have to worry about everything. We made the decision because we had booked to go to an All inclusive in Mexico and we decided we may as well make use of the bar :drunk:. After finding it a bit weird, actually giving myself a break was just what I needed. It was lovely just to BD for the sake of it and remember why we want to make a baby in the first place.

AF isn't too bad this month. Got very emotional last night though, I think it hit me again that I'm still not pregnant when I should have a baby by now. It's also coming up to a year since we started trying and when we started this scenario was my worst nightmare, and here I am... I really thought we could be in with a chance this month, but I should've know better - my BFPs have caught me out every time, so being sure is a sure sign I'm not!

NTAT, how are you doing? 

Hi to everyone else - any news?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi all,

I am going to ring the hospital today and book the ERPC, fed up of waiting to miscarry and just want it over now.
Going to see if I can arrange it for Monday as I want to enjoy the rest of the good weather. DH has booked tomorrow off work and we are thinking of heading out somewhere for the day :happydance:

Ladyfog - I think we are going to lay off the TTC for a bit afterwards too. Doc wants me to wait for 3 months to get my head in order, but I'm not going to take precautions, just do a bit of NTNP for a while.
I am also aware that I should have a 7month old and be pregnant be twins and instead I have nothing :cry:

LisaL - I am praying for you and your little bean :hugs:

Justwaiting - hope your AF arrives soon and that the Ashermans has been treated successfully.

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## SA JennyPenny

NewToAllThis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to ring the hospital today and book the ERPC, fed up of waiting to miscarry and just want it over now.
> Going to see if I can arrange it for Monday as I want to enjoy the rest of the good weather. DH has booked tomorrow off work and we are thinking of heading out somewhere for the day :happydance:
> 
> Ladyfog - I think we are going to lay off the TTC for a bit afterwards too. Doc wants me to wait for 3 months to get my head in order, but I'm not going to take precautions, just do a bit of NTNP for a while.
> I am also aware that I should have a 7month old and be pregnant be twins and instead I have nothing :cry:
> 
> LisaL - I am praying for you and your little bean :hugs:
> 
> Justwaiting - hope your AF arrives soon and that the Ashermans has been treated successfully.
> 
> :hi: to everyone else

I'm so sorry this is all happening...SUCKS!! I know the feeling of that we'd have our kids now...I wouldv been due the other day with my second bub..really hard to accept they rnt here.. Will be thinking of u Mon hun...we R strong woman!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

ERPC is booked for Wednesday, this is the earliest they could fit me in. Wish it was on Monday as I want it all over with now.

DH and I are going to Blackpool tomorrow, yay :wohoo:
I'm going to eat candyfloss and act like a child all day :brat:

Can't wait. Already booked to go up the tower and to Madame Tussauds.


----------



## cazi77

NewToAllThis said:


> ERPC is booked for Wednesday, this is the earliest they could fit me in. Wish it was on Monday as I want it all over with now.
> 
> DH and I are going to Blackpool tomorrow, yay :wohoo:
> I'm going to eat candyfloss and act like a child all day :brat:
> 
> Can't wait. Already booked to go up the tower and to Madame Tussauds.

:hugs: its good that you have something nice planned tho xx


----------



## patiently

hi ladies ive been away for a while simply because i know im out...now i dont even know if i ovulated...i usually get sore breasts by now but other than the flu im no different. Im fed up i cant do this anymore all the excitement then knowing AF will show, sorry to be a downer just tired of ttc and all the emotions just want my baby, and we shouldnt have to be going through this just feel gutted...i know everyone says its not over yet but i must be about 9/10dpo and dont feel a thing with my other 2 pregnancies i had sore breasts at least...i give up!


----------



## Tweak0605

NewToAllThis said:


> ERPC is booked for Wednesday, this is the earliest they could fit me in. Wish it was on Monday as I want it all over with now.
> 
> DH and I are going to Blackpool tomorrow, yay :wohoo:
> I'm going to eat candyfloss and act like a child all day :brat:
> 
> Can't wait. Already booked to go up the tower and to Madame Tussauds.

I'm sorry you have to go through that :( But glad you have something nice planned for the weekend. :hugs: 



patiently said:


> hi ladies ive been away for a while simply because i know im out...now i dont even know if i ovulated...i usually get sore breasts by now but other than the flu im no different. Im fed up i cant do this anymore all the excitement then knowing AF will show, sorry to be a downer just tired of ttc and all the emotions just want my baby, and we shouldnt have to be going through this just feel gutted...i know everyone says its not over yet but i must be about 9/10dpo and dont feel a thing with my other 2 pregnancies i had sore breasts at least...i give up!

Oh hun, I'm so sorry for you. Please don't give up. Big :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

patiently said:


> hi ladies ive been away for a while simply because i know im out...now i dont even know if i ovulated...i usually get sore breasts by now but other than the flu im no different. Im fed up i cant do this anymore all the excitement then knowing AF will show, sorry to be a downer just tired of ttc and all the emotions just want my baby, and we shouldnt have to be going through this just feel gutted...i know everyone says its not over yet but i must be about 9/10dpo and dont feel a thing with my other 2 pregnancies i had sore breasts at least...i give up!

I was worried I hadn't seen u on the thread...aww hun...I'm sending an enormous hug and a shoulder for u to cry on...this is all too much for me some days too :( I think its time for a little break maybe...NTNP maybe...u need to heal ur soul a little...I do think once ur feeling better..ull feel up to anything again..I was honestly like that a couple months ago...so we had a 5 month break and it did wonders!! Revived my poor shattered soul. I'm sending lots of love and patience ur way sweet lady. Be strong k. Xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently - don't beat yourself up over not being pregnant again yet. I don't want to get your hopes up but with both my pregnancies they were the months I was sure I wasn't and then I was. But if this isn't you're month, it will happen again another month. It feels like a race where you're always behind sometimes, but it's not. If you need a break, take it - one day we'll all look back at this as something that happened, but had a happy ending :hugs::hugs::hugs:

NTAL - Well done for the PMA! Hope you enjoy Blackpool, and try to get out between now and Wednesday to enjoy the sunshine anyway. Have a 99 for me! :icecream: 

I know what everyone means about feeling like they should have babies by now. Someone that was due at the ame time as my first now has a baby who is teething - crazy and sad to think that could've/should've been me. Just try to push those thoughts away if they come into my head - we can't go back in time, and even if we did it wouldn't have been any different so all we can do is move forwards.


----------



## Neversaynever

patiently said:


> hi ladies ive been away for a while simply because i know im out...now i dont even know if i ovulated...i usually get sore breasts by now but other than the flu im no different. Im fed up i cant do this anymore all the excitement then knowing AF will show, sorry to be a downer just tired of ttc and all the emotions just want my baby, and we shouldnt have to be going through this just feel gutted...i know everyone says its not over yet but i must be about 9/10dpo and dont feel a thing with my other 2 pregnancies i had sore breasts at least...i give up!

First off :hugs:

Have you tested? Also, did you know that the body supresses the immune system when an egg has been fertilised to stop the body attacking the foreign object? Just hang fire hun, both of my pregnancies I had completely different symptoms...including no sore boobs the last time until 5 weeks :hugs:



Tweak0605 said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> ERPC is booked for Wednesday, this is the earliest they could fit me in. Wish it was on Monday as I want it all over with now.
> 
> DH and I are going to Blackpool tomorrow, yay :wohoo:
> I'm going to eat candyfloss and act like a child all day :brat:
> 
> Can't wait. Already booked to go up the tower and to Madame Tussauds.
> 
> I'm sorry you have to go through that :( But glad you have something nice planned for the weekend. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> patiently said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies ive been away for a while simply because i know im out...now i dont even know if i ovulated...i usually get sore breasts by now but other than the flu im no different. Im fed up i cant do this anymore all the excitement then knowing AF will show, sorry to be a downer just tired of ttc and all the emotions just want my baby, and we shouldnt have to be going through this just feel gutted...i know everyone says its not over yet but i must be about 9/10dpo and dont feel a thing with my other 2 pregnancies i had sore breasts at least...i give up!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun, I'm so sorry for you. Please don't give up. Big :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Tweak...how are YOU? :hugs:



SA JennyPenny said:


> patiently said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies ive been away for a while simply because i know im out...now i dont even know if i ovulated...i usually get sore breasts by now but other than the flu im no different. Im fed up i cant do this anymore all the excitement then knowing AF will show, sorry to be a downer just tired of ttc and all the emotions just want my baby, and we shouldnt have to be going through this just feel gutted...i know everyone says its not over yet but i must be about 9/10dpo and dont feel a thing with my other 2 pregnancies i had sore breasts at least...i give up!
> 
> I was worried I hadn't seen u on the thread...aww hun...I'm sending an enormous hug and a shoulder for u to cry on...this is all too much for me some days too :( I think its time for a little break maybe...NTNP maybe...u need to heal ur soul a little...I do think once ur feeling better..ull feel up to anything again..I was honestly like that a couple months ago...so we had a 5 month break and it did wonders!! Revived my poor shattered soul. I'm sending lots of love and patience ur way sweet lady. Be strong k. XxxClick to expand...




Ladyfog said:


> Patiently - don't beat yourself up over not being pregnant again yet. I don't want to get your hopes up but with both my pregnancies they were the months I was sure I wasn't and then I was. But if this isn't you're month, it will happen again another month. It feels like a race where you're always behind sometimes, but it's not. If you need a break, take it - one day we'll all look back at this as something that happened, but had a happy ending :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> NTAL - Well done for the PMA! Hope you enjoy Blackpool, and try to get out between now and Wednesday to enjoy the sunshine anyway. Have a 99 for me! :icecream:
> 
> I know what everyone means about feeling like they should have babies by now. Someone that was due at the ame time as my first now has a baby who is teething - crazy and sad to think that could've/should've been me. Just try to push those thoughts away if they come into my head - *we can't go back in time, and even if we did it wouldn't have been any different so all we can do is move forwards.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Lady...so VERY true :hugs: we will all get there...I'm sure of it
> 
> Sending you big :hugs: to SAJenny
> 
> NTAL...enjoy Blackpool...perfect weather and enjoy being a spoiled :brat: :haha: :hugs: for Wednesday too..we are all there with you :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else? :flower: and :hugs:
> 
> AFM...had a few struggles over the last few days but seem to be on the better side of things now thankfully.
> 
> All the UK ladies...hope you're all enjoying this much needed heatwave...finally :rofl:
> 
> XxX
> 
> ETA...I have no idea how I fooked up that multi quote thing... sorry :haha: :dohh:


----------



## CARNAT22

Hi ladies,

Hope I am not too late to join...

I am 31 and in the past four months we've had a M/C (natural) and just last weekend a chemical pregnancy.

We are desperate to have a viable pregnancy and be blessed with our first child. 

OH and I have big families and already have four adorable little nephews betwen us... We'd so love to give our parents another grandchild! 

We are actively TTC, I am not the most patient person in the world though.

All in all it's been a difficult few months but there a are a few positives from our horrible experiences so far: 
1) I successfully gave up smoking [after 15 years] with pregnancy number one and even though I miscarried I stayed of the fags! 
2) I seem to be able to get pregnant quite easily. First pregnancy was only a month after I came of the pill and we were using condoms. 2nd pregancy occured just one full cycle after M/C. 

I look forward to the next chapter but I am quite scared.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LisaL79

Just wanted to update very quick...
This is another chemical. I started to spot bright fresh blood yesterday and it only seemed to get heavier. I made the decision to stop the progest and just let AF come and she def did later in the day.
I still tested BFP this morning which has me worried that it's going to turn out like my last one.
My last chemical was AWFUL. 
It pretty much started exactly the same. My first beta even came back an 8. I stopped progest, AF came. For some reason I decided to test on cd3 and it came back BFP, actually darker than what it was before.
By cd10, my beta had actually increased to 60.
I started to spot and get very bad sharp pains down there and it freaked me out. RE did an u/s and it showed nothing out of the ordinary and after that my tests finally started to get lighter.
It was pretty damn awful and I do not want to go through that again.


----------



## TTC1983

I had my first missed miscarriage in April, i was 10 weeks 6 days but baby measured 7 weeks 6 days. I tried to miscarry naturally for 4 weeks but ended up having an erpc. I waited 1 cycle and was lucky enough to get pregnant straight away, this sadly ended in my second missed miscarriage on 16th September, i was 10 weeks but measured 6 weeks 6 days, went back to hospital today and this time have managed a natural miscarriage. I have been referred to gyni specialist consultant as i have 2 6cm fibroids and want to rule this out as the cause but get told different things about them every time i go, i have had 7 ultrasounds throughout the 2 pregnancies and each Dr/sonographer tells me something different.
I am 28 OH 29, trying for our first baby and desperate for our dream to come true.


----------



## Ladyfog

Welcome Carnat and TTC - you're amongst friends here :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lisa - so sorry to here it's not good news. At least if you're prepared for the worst you should be prepared. I was really worried about MMC but that was much 'better' than I was expecting so hopefully it will be the same for you.

NSN - Hope you are feeling a bit brighter. Lots of hugs for you too :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And Hi, to everyone else. :hi:


----------



## patiently

SA JennyPenny said:


> I was worried I hadn't seen u on the thread...aww hun...I'm sending an enormous hug and a shoulder for u to cry on...this is all too much for me some days too :( I think its time for a little break maybe...NTNP maybe...u need to heal ur soul a little...I do think once ur feeling better..ull feel up to anything again..I was honestly like that a couple months ago...so we had a 5 month break and it did wonders!! Revived my poor shattered soul. I'm sending lots of love and patience ur way sweet lady. Be strong k. Xxx

Thank you so much or your kind words, really it just becomes too much and ive lost so much weight stressing over getting a BPF im not eating properly either so guess its not helping. I get positive opks but then dont have AF after...well if i ovulated when i think i did i will be due to start AF on monday or Tuesday. But really really dont feel pregnant in the slightest and tested with a IC this morning and got a BFN. its kind of annoying that my name on here is patiently when i dont think i have the patience anymore. but thank you nonetheless im just going to focus on other things i think. :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Ladyfog said:


> Patiently - don't beat yourself up over not being pregnant again yet. I don't want to get your hopes up but with both my pregnancies they were the months I was sure I wasn't and then I was. But if this isn't you're month, it will happen again another month. It feels like a race where you're always behind sometimes, but it's not. If you need a break, take it - one day we'll all look back at this as something that happened, but had a happy ending :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> .

Thank you Lady frog you really did give me hope...but i got a BFN on an IC a minute ago at 12dpo i think. No symptoms either whatsoever. You're right when you say all we can do is look forward so for me that means just pushing the ttc to the back of my mind for now and relaxing. I need a break going to start a new job too so this will take my mind off of things i think. Good luck to you though hope you get your bfp soon x x x x x


----------



## patiently

Neversaynever said:


> First off :hugs:
> 
> Have you tested? Also, did you know that the body supresses the immune system when an egg has been fertilised to stop the body attacking the foreign object? Just hang fire hun, both of my pregnancies I had completely different symptoms...including no sore boobs the last time until 5 weeks :hugs:

Hi NSN..I have tested this morning and got a BFN on an IC. Thanks for giving me hope...if AF doesnt show by Wednesday will take a FR EPT...i will keep you updated. Think she will show though as im lightly cramping...How are things on your side...?


----------



## patiently

NTAT im sorry you have to wait until wednesday but hope all goes well and you enjoy your time at Blackpool! the weather is great and the rides are even better...ENJOY! x


----------



## SA JennyPenny

patiently said:


> SA JennyPenny said:
> 
> 
> I was worried I hadn't seen u on the thread...aww hun...I'm sending an enormous hug and a shoulder for u to cry on...this is all too much for me some days too :( I think its time for a little break maybe...NTNP maybe...u need to heal ur soul a little...I do think once ur feeling better..ull feel up to anything again..I was honestly like that a couple months ago...so we had a 5 month break and it did wonders!! Revived my poor shattered soul. I'm sending lots of love and patience ur way sweet lady. Be strong k. Xxx
> 
> Thank you so much or your kind words, really it just becomes too much and ive lost so much weight stressing over getting a BPF im not eating properly either so guess its not helping. I get positive opks but then dont have AF after...well if i ovulated when i think i did i will be due to start AF on monday or Tuesday. But really really dont feel pregnant in the slightest and tested with a IC this morning and got a BFN. its kind of annoying that my name on here is patiently when i dont think i have the patience anymore. but thank you nonetheless im just going to focus on other things i think. :hugs:Click to expand...



:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

CARNAT22 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope I am not too late to join...
> 
> I am 31 and in the past four months we've had a M/C (natural) and just last weekend a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> We are desperate to have a viable pregnancy and be blessed with our first child.
> 
> OH and I have big families and already have four adorable little nephews betwen us... We'd so love to give our parents another grandchild!
> 
> We are actively TTC, I am not the most patient person in the world though.
> 
> All in all it's been a difficult few months but there a are a few positives from our horrible experiences so far:
> 1) I successfully gave up smoking [after 15 years] with pregnancy number one and even though I miscarried I stayed of the fags!
> 2) I seem to be able to get pregnant quite easily. First pregnancy was only a month after I came of the pill and we were using condoms. 2nd pregancy occured just one full cycle after M/C.
> 
> I look forward to the next chapter but I am quite scared.
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Welcome Carnat...:hugs: for your losses...you will bet support in here :hugs:

Well done on stopping smoking...I stopped 11 months ago today and have not touched one since after smoking heavily for 22 years :sick: hoping your next bean will be the sticky one :dust:



LisaL79 said:


> Just wanted to update very quick...
> This is another chemical. I started to spot bright fresh blood yesterday and it only seemed to get heavier. I made the decision to stop the progest and just let AF come and she def did later in the day.
> I still tested BFP this morning which has me worried that it's going to turn out like my last one.
> My last chemical was AWFUL.
> It pretty much started exactly the same. My first beta even came back an 8. I stopped progest, AF came. For some reason I decided to test on cd3 and it came back BFP, actually darker than what it was before.
> By cd10, my beta had actually increased to 60.
> I started to spot and get very bad sharp pains down there and it freaked me out. RE did an u/s and it showed nothing out of the ordinary and after that my tests finally started to get lighter.
> It was pretty damn awful and I do not want to go through that again.


Lisa...so sorry you are not having the outcome you and we were all hoping for :hugs: hoping this is as easy as it can be for you :hugs:



TTC1983 said:


> I had my first missed miscarriage in April, i was 10 weeks 6 days but baby measured 7 weeks 6 days. I tried to miscarry naturally for 4 weeks but ended up having an erpc. I waited 1 cycle and was lucky enough to get pregnant straight away, this sadly ended in my second missed miscarriage on 16th September, i was 10 weeks but measured 6 weeks 6 days, went back to hospital today and this time have managed a natural miscarriage. I have been referred to gyni specialist consultant as i have 2 6cm fibroids and want to rule this out as the cause but get told different things about them every time i go, i have had 7 ultrasounds throughout the 2 pregnancies and each Dr/sonographer tells me something different.
> I am 28 OH 29, trying for our first baby and desperate for our dream to come true.

TTC1982...sorry for your losses too :hugs: I have been told that fibroids can be an issue depending on where the egg implants but I might be incorrect. I do hope you get some answers...frustrating hearing different opinions on things that are so important to us :hugs:




Ladyfog said:


> Welcome Carnat and TTC - you're amongst friends here :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lisa - so sorry to here it's not good news. At least if you're prepared for the worst you should be prepared. I was really worried about MMC but that was much 'better' than I was expecting so hopefully it will be the same for you.
> 
> NSN - Hope you are feeling a bit brighter. Lots of hugs for you too :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> And Hi, to everyone else. :hi:

Yeah...feeling better...ask me again in a few dyas and I'm sure the answer will be differetn though :haha: you ok?



patiently said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> First off :hugs:
> 
> Have you tested? Also, did you know that the body supresses the immune system when an egg has been fertilised to stop the body attacking the foreign object? Just hang fire hun, both of my pregnancies I had completely different symptoms...including no sore boobs the last time until 5 weeks :hugs:
> 
> Hi NSN..I have tested this morning and got a BFN on an IC. Thanks for giving me hope...if AF doesnt show by Wednesday will take a FR EPT...i will keep you updated. Think she will show though as im lightly cramping...How are things on your side...?Click to expand...

Well..cramping at 12 DPO is more than likely the witch coming if you are having BFN...I'm sorry if that sounds a bit harsh or negative? I don't believe in raising peoples hopes for the fun of it but seeing as I am pessimist...:hugs: to whatever the outcome is :dust:

Happy weekend all...sun shining here and I'm sat inside catching up on here :rofl:..perfect chill out time for me though :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Tweak0605

CARNAT22 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope I am not too late to join...
> 
> I am 31 and in the past four months we've had a M/C (natural) and just last weekend a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> We are desperate to have a viable pregnancy and be blessed with our first child.
> 
> OH and I have big families and already have four adorable little nephews betwen us... We'd so love to give our parents another grandchild!
> 
> We are actively TTC, I am not the most patient person in the world though.
> 
> All in all it's been a difficult few months but there a are a few positives from our horrible experiences so far:
> 1) I successfully gave up smoking [after 15 years] with pregnancy number one and even though I miscarried I stayed of the fags!
> 2) I seem to be able to get pregnant quite easily. First pregnancy was only a month after I came of the pill and we were using condoms. 2nd pregancy occured just one full cycle after M/C.
> 
> I look forward to the next chapter but I am quite scared.
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: I'm not the most patient person in the world either, and it's killing me to wait for a BFP and a sticky bean. We're dying to give my parents their first grandchild, as they were ecstatic with my 1st pregnancy and were devastated when we lost it. Congrats on giving up smoking - that's awesome!




LisaL79 said:


> Just wanted to update very quick...
> This is another chemical. I started to spot bright fresh blood yesterday and it only seemed to get heavier. I made the decision to stop the progest and just let AF come and she def did later in the day.
> I still tested BFP this morning which has me worried that it's going to turn out like my last one.
> My last chemical was AWFUL.
> It pretty much started exactly the same. My first beta even came back an 8. I stopped progest, AF came. For some reason I decided to test on cd3 and it came back BFP, actually darker than what it was before.
> By cd10, my beta had actually increased to 60.
> I started to spot and get very bad sharp pains down there and it freaked me out. RE did an u/s and it showed nothing out of the ordinary and after that my tests finally started to get lighter.
> It was pretty damn awful and I do not want to go through that again.

I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: 



TTC1983 said:


> I had my first missed miscarriage in April, i was 10 weeks 6 days but baby measured 7 weeks 6 days. I tried to miscarry naturally for 4 weeks but ended up having an erpc. I waited 1 cycle and was lucky enough to get pregnant straight away, this sadly ended in my second missed miscarriage on 16th September, i was 10 weeks but measured 6 weeks 6 days, went back to hospital today and this time have managed a natural miscarriage. I have been referred to gyni specialist consultant as i have 2 6cm fibroids and want to rule this out as the cause but get told different things about them every time i go, i have had 7 ultrasounds throughout the 2 pregnancies and each Dr/sonographer tells me something different.
> I am 28 OH 29, trying for our first baby and desperate for our dream to come true.

I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: But I'm glad they're taking some proactive steps in getting you checked out for the fibroids. 



As for me ladies, I was feeling pretty down this week as it was my due date for my 1st baby. Had a pretty crappy week of crying a lot, and then people were joking around at work that I was pregnant. Really made me feel horrible, and I held it all in until I left. CD9, and hopefully start the BDing tomorrow and go every other day to every 3 days until ovulation. Will use the Preseed again too. Hopefully it works, cause I don't want to see another BFN, and I would love to tell my parents around Christmas time that I'm pregnant again.


----------



## Neversaynever

Tweak...hoping you get to have the best christmas present ever...a 12 weeks scan pic of a healthy baby :hugs:

Likewise for everyone :flower:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: everyone

How are you all doing?

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Had my appt at m/c clinic yesterday. They were so nice and helpful. D/H and I are having the genetic testing. They are also testing me for blood clotting and lupus. No need for u/s had loads that are normal. Consultant said he expects that all tests will be normal and if they are I have a very high chance of having a baby. Also my ectopic doesn't really count as a m/c (I know it does to me) its just a bit more bad luck thrown into the mix. xxxx

Hope everone is well xx


----------



## Tweak0605

cazi77 said:


> Had my appt at m/c clinic yesterday. They were so nice and helpful. D/H and I are having the genetic testing. They are also testing me for blood clotting and lupus. No need for u/s had loads that are normal. Consultant said he expects that all tests will be normal and if they are I have a very high chance of having a baby. Also my ectopic doesn't really count as a m/c (I know it does to me) its just a bit more bad luck thrown into the mix. xxxx
> 
> Hope everone is well xx

Glad the clinic was nice and helpful - and that they are running tests! I'm glad the consultant thinks they will come back normal, my doctor said the same thing about my testing. 

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## patiently

hi ladies tested this afternoon at i think 14dpo and BFN im just waiting for AF to show now!!! just too emotional to write at the moment. I expected it but still doesnt help..I really am not getting another clearblue digital test either i think its much easier to see 1 line instead of NOT PREGNANT!! good luck ladies hope you go on to getting your bfp! x


----------



## Neversaynever

Cazi...good to hear that your experience was a positive one and hoping the tests are clear..how long to test and then how long for results? :hugs:

Patiently...sending you a massive :hugs: I'm sorry hun :hugs: I refuse to buy a digital unless I see two lines first. Sending you lots of strength to get through the next few crappy days and once the hag has left...positivity and hope resumes :hugs:

AFM...now I am in the horrid TWW....

XxX


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone.

Getting nervous for tomorrow now. Had my pre-op appt this morning and got to be in for 8am tomorrow.

I pray that this goes well and I recover quickly. The wait has been excruciating!

I'll be in touch soon xx


----------



## Neversaynever

NTAT...sending you lots of :hugs: to get you through tomorrow and the coming days :hugs:

We will be here for you when you are ready :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Hi Caz glad you are getting tests now, my doc said much the same they dont expect to find anything, not sure what happens then though?

Patiently :hugs:

NTAT Good luck for tom will be thinking of you :hugs:

NSN whoop 2ww :happydance: good luck hun 

:hi: and welcome to everyone else xxx :flower:


----------



## Tweak0605

NewToAllThis said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Getting nervous for tomorrow now. Had my pre-op appt this morning and got to be in for 8am tomorrow.
> 
> I pray that this goes well and I recover quickly. The wait has been excruciating!
> 
> I'll be in touch soon xx

Good luck tomorrow :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## patiently

NewToAllThis said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Getting nervous for tomorrow now. Had my pre-op appt this morning and got to be in for 8am tomorrow.
> 
> I pray that this goes well and I recover quickly. The wait has been excruciating!
> 
> I'll be in touch soon xx


Hope all turns out well and you have a speedy recovery, look forward to hearing from you...Good luck and try not to worry too much...sending loads of hugs x


----------



## patiently

NSN fingers crossed that this is your last tww before you get your bfp! x


----------



## justwaiting

Hi Ladies, Been a bit mia lately.
I am now on cd5 as AF came early and start cycle tracking at the fertility clinic on saturday. I'm so excited but so god damn scared at the same time. 

NTAT - Good luck with your op, I hope it all goes smoothly and you recover fast and well. Back to ttc in no time!! :hugs:

Cazi- they say up to 50% of r/mc and infertility is unexplained or they just don't have the technology yet to find out why. i'm glad you found a nice place and they were helpful. My Specialist said it was better to find nothing because sometimes finding something lowers your odds. It's shitty either way. 

NSN - Good luck in the tww hun. I hope this is your month.

Patiently - Remember digi's are less sensitive than things like a frer. don't loose hope until af shows. Then cry, scream and then pick yourself up and get back on that man of yours:haha:


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies,

Can I join? I'm 31, TTC #1 and we had a second MMC last week. 

To be honest I'm feeling really numb - I don't know what to do with myself - I just want to curl up in my house and never go out again. I'm supposed to be going to back to work tomorrow and the thought terrifies me :(

I want to get back to TTC straight way but I dotn really see the point as I know it's going to end in bad news again, and I'm not sure I can go through it again. I'm not in a good place :cry:


----------



## Neversaynever

patiently said:


> NSN fingers crossed that this is your last tww before you get your bfp! x

Thank you...scared :wacko: :doh: :hugs:



justwaiting said:


> Hi Ladies, Been a bit mia lately.
> I am now on cd5 as AF came early and start cycle tracking at the fertility clinic on saturday. I'm so excited but so god damn scared at the same time.
> 
> NSN - Good luck in the tww hun. I hope this is your month.

Sorry the hag came early :hugs: and we are all hoping for you for this month. What tracking are they doing and are you have any meds this cycle? :dust:

Thansk for the good luck :hugs:



pink80 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I'm 31, TTC #1 and we had a second MMC last week.
> 
> To be honest I'm feeling really numb - I don't know what to do with myself - I just want to curl up in my house and never go out again. I'm supposed to be going to back to work tomorrow and the thought terrifies me :(
> 
> I want to get back to TTC straight way but I dotn really see the point as I know it's going to end in bad news again, and I'm not sure I can go through it again. I'm not in a good place :cry:

Pink...of course you can join...so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I totally understand what you mean about not seeing the point...I am just waiting to be let down againa nd for it all to go tits up and the heartache and devastation to start all over again :hugs:

Do you have a journal? I found that once I started mine...I have felt better by letting everything out becauise it also makes you realise...you're not the only one who feels this way :hugs:

AFM...terrible place last night and today....dreamed about Furry (recent loss) and I woke up a mess and have been all day. I know I have tried blocking this loss out and it keeps coming back at me when I am unprepared to deal with it. I just want to have a baby growing inside me more than anything and I have no bloody control over it what so ever :nope:

**big sigh** and I already feel like this month was a no go :cry:

XxX

ETA:- Just seen you have a journal Pink :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm all done and back home. Extremely sore and tired.

Glad you've joined us Pink, we all need to support each other.
So sorry you're feeling so sad :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

NTAT..just popped in your journal to see how you were :hugs:

Take it easy hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies - it's nice to know I'm not alone :hugs:

New - glad your home - hope you're ok :hugs: xx


----------



## lexi374

NTAT glad you are back, i felt pretty sore for the first night but had started to ease up the next day. I wish you a speedy recovery, though only in the physical sense i know, the emotional is much harder. :hugs:

Pink welcome, go easy on yourself and dont go back to work until you feel a little stronger :hug:

Never have added to your journal, you are so supportive to every1 else dont forget to be kind to yourself hun :hugs2:

Good luck to just waiting and all the other ladies trying this month :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## patiently

NSN im so sorry you had a bad day...it just seems to creep up on you doesnt it...without warning...im sure that soon you will have your baby growing inside of you...and you never know, when i really felt like it wasnt my month it turned out to be my bfp both times...fingers crossed for you hope you get some good news in a few weeks...baby dust to you! x 

Pink - im so sorry for both your losses, i too have had two losses...its so hard and i understand when you say you feel numb..me and my OH tried right away but i was an emotional wreck and couldnt help getting obsessed, its hard to ttc after a loss as you desperately want a bfp...but after two its...its...i cant even think of a word to describe how difficult it is...personally, i had a month off of work and had a note from the hospital...i couldnt face going back to work and like you wanted to stay in...you'll know when you can manage going in...so i say take all the time you need. i just wanted to let you know that we are ALL here to support you through this difficult time...sending lots and lots of hugs to you x 

NTAL glad you're back!!! hope your ok...wishing you a speedy recovery sending lots of hugs your way x 

AFM AF is a no show still!!!urgh last month i got a positive opk on cd 17 i think and didnt get AF until 21dpo...this month it looks like its going to be the same thing...why is my body so messed up...i couldve sworn i felt ovulation pains the day after my pos opk...mmm...maybe i was wrong...ive given up with the hpt...know im out but still waiting for AF just want her to turn up so we can proceed with next months bfp!! good luck to all those in the tww or approaching, and sending hugs to all who got AF x


----------



## justwaiting

NSN - I'm sorry you had such a bad dream and a horrible day. it does creep back on you at the most unexpected times. Be kind to yourself and let your self grieve when you need to. A tip if u cry in the shower u don't need tissues and wont end up with a sore face afterwards. We all know how ur feeling and have been there. This ttc stuff is hard and hurts so much sometimes, Life can be incredibly cruel to the most undeserving people:hugs: When ur ready put back on your happy face and try and see the positives (it's taken me 5 months) you will get there.

Pink - I'm sorry for your losses and welcome this is a wonderful place for all of us. I will stalk your journal a little later. Take all the time you need to recover, I found the second loss so much harder emotionally, once u can push aside as bad luck, twice u start to think something is wrong. Just remember it's not your fault :hugs:

NTAT - Good to see you back and hear it all went well. Try a hot pack on your belly to help with cramps and rest as much as possible, the anesthetic knocks you around for a few days after the pain goes(I find anyway) Hopefully back to ttc next month and a 2012 baby for you and us all!

Patiently - have you spoken to your dr about your cycles being all over the place, it must be so frusterating. I think thats the worst part about this whole process our bodies being all screwed up and tricking us. I hope af comes soon for you.

AFM just to answer NSN questions, the cycle tracking is blood tests and ultrasound done by a fertility clinic to confirm ovulation and time intercourse (they will call me and tell me when to dtd:haha:) I am not on any meds as my dr thinks I'm fertile (fallen pregnant within 2 cycles) but that I have issues keeping the babies so they will monitor my hormone levels and hopefully progesterone if I get a bfp. I'm actually happy that af came early means that I can try sooner and I have 3 cycles left for the year not 2 and a bit! Strange I know, I am trying to be as positive as possible and keep my fears below the surface. I can't wait to be pregnant but am thinking i'm gonna need to be comatose for the first 12weeks:sleep::haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...thanks hun :hugs: where are you at? :hugs: for you

Patiently..thank you :hugs: about your cycles..did you say you have PCOS? Only reason I am asking is that I'm sure you're aware that you can get false positives with OPK's that just pick up the surge and temping would be a more accurate method of tracking ovulation? Hope you are put out of your misery soon :hugs:

Justwaiting...thank you too..horrible place to be eh? Anyway, here's hoping that now they are monitoring you more closely, once you egt your BFP, all will be ok. I also second the coma state until 12 weeks...or I'd rather get a BFN every month until it is a sticky baby :hugs:

AFM...feel a tad better...I have such negative thoughts :cry: and the fact that I don't have ANY children makes it so much harder :cry:

Hope you are all ok...anyone testing for O or in TWW or where are you?

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies, can i join?

a bit about me: im 30, DH is 32, i started TTC Nov 2010. I seem to get pregnant fairly quickly but have had 3 losses in 6 months!!! 2 at 8 weeks (saw a hb in one) and the most recent one at 6 weeks.

im with a consultant now and thought it would be useful to say the investigations im having in case it can help anyone in the future. Also if anyone has had different/other testing please let me know and we can perhaps swap notes?

I have had:
Ultrasound scan - to check for polyps, fibroids, PCOS, Endemetriosis. All clear
Basic blood test at the docs including: day 21 progesterone, antiphosholipid, thyroid

Tomorrow I am having:
Full thrombophilia screen (including factor V Leiden and prothombin gene mutaton)
Lupus Anti Coagulant
Karyotyping (for me and OH)

Between day 2 and 5 of my cycle i am having a baseline hormone profile including FSH, LH, prolactin and testosterone

Just waiting for AF and for the blood tests now. Consultant has said when i next get pregnant he will put me on progesterone as a precautionary measure. also thinking about taking baby asprin from a positive prego test.

anyone else on BA?
for those ladies in the 2ww good luck x


----------



## patiently

NSN i dont have pcos...had blood tests before ttc and all came back normal too...i have had my ovaries scanned and all looked good. I really think my mc has messed up my cycles...before my cycles were every 34/40 days with a positive opk exactly 2 weeks before AF would arrive...i dont know if im ovulating anymore because i get ewcm during my fertile period and after for about a week. I dont want to visit my drs again because they are not interested they dont chase anything up and they simply dont care...does anyone know anything about agnus cactus?...well thats what i think its called...i dont know if there is anything i can do to regulate my cycles now...and im not sure how to temp...i wake up at 4.30 most days but hardly ever get a full night sleep...im not sure how to do it or what to do so would anyone be able to explain...x 

bumpyplease..im so so sorry for all of your losses...i hope you are ok...good luck with all the tests keep us updated and welcome to the thread..im so happy that i have the support from all these ladies. x


----------



## Tweak0605

pink80 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I'm 31, TTC #1 and we had a second MMC last week.
> 
> To be honest I'm feeling really numb - I don't know what to do with myself - I just want to curl up in my house and never go out again. I'm supposed to be going to back to work tomorrow and the thought terrifies me :(
> 
> I want to get back to TTC straight way but I dotn really see the point as I know it's going to end in bad news again, and I'm not sure I can go through it again. I'm not in a good place :cry:

Oh hun, I'm so sorry for you loss :cry: I'm sorry you're feeling so sad, lean on us for support. :hugs:



Neversaynever said:


> **big sigh** and I already feel like this month was a no go :cry:
> 
> XxX

Super big :hugs: :hugs:



NewToAllThis said:


> I'm all done and back home. Extremely sore and tired.
> 
> Glad you've joined us Pink, we all need to support each other.
> So sorry you're feeling so sad :hugs:

Glad you're home and it went well. Hope you're feeling a bit better today.



patiently said:


> AFM AF is a no show still!!!urgh last month i got a positive opk on cd 17 i think and didnt get AF until 21dpo...this month it looks like its going to be the same thing...why is my body so messed up...i couldve sworn i felt ovulation pains the day after my pos opk...mmm...maybe i was wrong...ive given up with the hpt...know im out but still waiting for AF just want her to turn up so we can proceed with next months bfp!! good luck to all those in the tww or approaching, and sending hugs to all who got AF x

Still have everything crossed for you!



bumpyplease said:


> hi ladies, can i join?
> 
> a bit about me: im 30, DH is 32, i started TTC Nov 2010. I seem to get pregnant fairly quickly but have had 3 losses in 6 months!!! 2 at 8 weeks (saw a hb in one) and the most recent one at 6 weeks.
> 
> im with a consultant now and thought it would be useful to say the investigations im having in case it can help anyone in the future. Also if anyone has had different/other testing please let me know and we can perhaps swap notes?
> 
> I have had:
> Ultrasound scan - to check for polyps, fibroids, PCOS, Endemetriosis. All clear
> Basic blood test at the docs including: day 21 progesterone, antiphosholipid, thyroid
> 
> Tomorrow I am having:
> Full thrombophilia screen (including factor V Leiden and prothombin gene mutaton)
> Lupus Anti Coagulant
> Karyotyping (for me and OH)
> 
> Between day 2 and 5 of my cycle i am having a baseline hormone profile including FSH, LH, prolactin and testosterone
> 
> Just waiting for AF and for the blood tests now. Consultant has said when i next get pregnant he will put me on progesterone as a precautionary measure. also thinking about taking baby asprin from a positive prego test.
> 
> anyone else on BA?
> for those ladies in the 2ww good luck x

Sorry for your losses :hugs: I took baby aspirin a few cycles ago, but my doctor said she had never heard of it and didn't want me on it. So I stopped. I had testing done last month - 2 tests for my thyroid, anti coagulant, and another one I can't remember. All came back clear. I'm thinking it's low progesterone, but they wouldn't do CD21 bloods or anything. But, I know when I get pregnant again, she said they will check my levels to make sure they're increasing and I'll have them check progesterone as well.


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm currently still waiting for OV. Started temping, to get a rough idea of what it's like for next cycle. Not sure if I'll be able to since I wake up constantly through the night and sleep with my mouth open. But we'll give it a shot. Had cramping a few days ago, but - OPK, and now noticing an increase in CM. Hopefully I'll get a + in the next few days!


----------



## patiently

Ladies how do i quote more than one comment?


----------



## Tweak0605

patiently said:



> Ladies how do i quote more than one comment?

Every message you want to quote, hit the "+ button next to the Quote button. Then hit "quote" on the last one. Should bring all the replies to one message.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm doing ok today thanks. Tummy a bit sensitive still and dodgy guts (probably from anesthetic).
Been quite cheerful today too, hope it lasts.

I promise to start keeping up with everyone soon. X


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone. Had a busy week and haven't been on line much. Thought I'd pop in to say Hello :hi: 

NTAL - glad you're back from your op OK and are starting to feel a bit brighter. You can start looking forwards again now :hugs:

Patiently, my hormones were all over the place last month so I know how you feel! I think it takes a little while for it all to settle down, but it will eventually. I've read that the body can go through 'regulatory cycles' after a miscarriage when it tries to get itself back on track, so look at all the madness in a positive way - it's you're body's way of fixing you :hugs:

NSN - sorry you're feeling a bit rubbish - it catches you out when you least expect it - I've had a few dreams that have left me feeling a bit weird and it's not nice. Fingers crossed for you this month.

Welcome new members - we all know what it's like to have to pick yourself up again after more than one loss - not an easy feat at all. 

AFM - got the results of my blood tests from the Drs on Tuesday and everything came back normal so there's nothing obvious wrong. I'm relieved but feeling a bit blah at the moment - work's really busy, I'm tired and not really up for trying and the emotional roller coaster this month. CD 10 at the moment so hoping I'll feel a bit perkier in a few days time!


----------



## lexi374

Hey ladies cd16 for me, had a wee this morning and what do i see a big blob of ewcm! :haha:

Wanted to get nk test with Professor Quenby this mth so wouldnt be able to ttc til next mth, but am trying to get a letter off my doc 1st - easier said than done! Anyway i emailed Professor Quenby last night asking if it was necessary to have a letter and what it needed to say. She emailed back today, 1 line - that said 'a letter is not essential!' 

Will probably ovulate over the weekend then hopefully the test a week after that, long way to go for me though, and dh still isnt keen on me having it because its a biopsy :shrug:

Welcome Bumpy sounds like you have all the blood tests covered! Have you read much about nk cells?

My doc wont put me on progesterone as they say nothing has been proven yet! :growlmad:


Tweak i dont sleep great and mouth open etc but can usually see a pattern on chart for ovulation, good luck :thumbup:

Ladyfrog glad your bloods were normal x

NTAT :hugs:

:sleep: for me night xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

NewToAllThis said:


> I'm doing ok today thanks. Tummy a bit sensitive still and dodgy guts (probably from anesthetic).
> Been quite cheerful today too, hope it lasts.
> 
> I promise to start keeping up with everyone soon. X

Glad you're doing okay :hugs:



Ladyfog said:


> Hi everyone. Had a busy week and haven't been on line much. Thought I'd pop in to say Hello :hi:
> 
> AFM - got the results of my blood tests from the Drs on Tuesday and everything came back normal so there's nothing obvious wrong. I'm relieved but feeling a bit blah at the moment - work's really busy, I'm tired and not really up for trying and the emotional roller coaster this month. CD 10 at the moment so hoping I'll feel a bit perkier in a few days time!

I totally get that - I'm not feeling up to it that much. I just don't want the disappointment of a BFN again. Big :hugs:



lexi374 said:


> Hey ladies cd16 for me, had a wee this morning and what do i see a big blob of ewcm! :haha:
> 
> Wanted to get nk test with Professor Quenby this mth so wouldnt be able to ttc til next mth, but am trying to get a letter off my doc 1st - easier said than done! Anyway i emailed Professor Quenby last night asking if it was necessary to have a letter and what it needed to say. She emailed back today, 1 line - that said 'a letter is not essential!'
> 
> Will probably ovulate over the weekend then hopefully the test a week after that, long way to go for me though, and dh still isnt keen on me having it because its a biopsy :shrug:
> 
> Welcome Bumpy sounds like you have all the blood tests covered! Have you read much about nk cells?
> 
> My doc wont put me on progesterone as they say nothing has been proven yet! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Tweak i dont sleep great and mouth open etc but can usually see a pattern on chart for ovulation, good luck :thumbup:
> 
> :sleep: for me night xxx

Thanks hun. That makes me feel better about temping. I guess i'll see what my temps look like in a few days and hopefully notice some kind of pattern. Hope you have a good night. :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks for your messages and the welcome ladies!

had my karyotyping done today and getting the rest of my bloods done on day 2-5 of my cycle. come on AF!!!!

interested in NK cells testing, but my consultant didnt seem keen! anyone had this done?

i hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## Neversaynever

bumpyplease said:


> hi ladies, can i join?
> 
> a bit about me: im 30, DH is 32, i started TTC Nov 2010. I seem to get pregnant fairly quickly but have had 3 losses in 6 months!!! 2 at 8 weeks (saw a hb in one) and the most recent one at 6 weeks.
> 
> im with a consultant now and thought it would be useful to say the investigations im having in case it can help anyone in the future. Also if anyone has had different/other testing please let me know and we can perhaps swap notes?
> 
> I have had:
> Ultrasound scan - to check for polyps, fibroids, PCOS, Endemetriosis. All clear
> Basic blood test at the docs including: day 21 progesterone, antiphosholipid, thyroid
> 
> Tomorrow I am having:
> Full thrombophilia screen (including factor V Leiden and prothombin gene mutaton)
> Lupus Anti Coagulant
> Karyotyping (for me and OH)
> 
> Between day 2 and 5 of my cycle i am having a baseline hormone profile including FSH, LH, prolactin and testosterone
> 
> Just waiting for AF and for the blood tests now. Consultant has said when i next get pregnant he will put me on progesterone as a precautionary measure. also thinking about taking baby asprin from a positive prego test.
> 
> anyone else on BA?
> for those ladies in the 2ww good luck x

Hi Bumpy...welcome and so sorry for your losses :hugs: here's hoping you get some answers from your testing and feel free to lurk, post, vent or whatever in here :hugs:



patiently said:


> NSN i dont have pcos...had blood tests before ttc and all came back normal too...i have had my ovaries scanned and all looked good. I really think my mc has messed up my cycles...before my cycles were every 34/40 days with a positive opk exactly 2 weeks before AF would arrive...i dont know if im ovulating anymore because i get ewcm during my fertile period and after for about a week. I dont want to visit my drs again because they are not interested they dont chase anything up and they simply dont care...does anyone know anything about agnus cactus?...well thats what i think its called...i dont know if there is anything i can do to regulate my cycles now...and im not sure how to temp...i wake up at 4.30 most days but hardly ever get a full night sleep...im not sure how to do it or what to do so would anyone be able to explain...x

Patiently...maybe you're having the surge twice but only actually ovulating the second time? Stress can sometimes delay the ovulation :shrug: but I would try the temping, even if it isn't perfect, you may get to see a definitive ovulation point :hugs:



Tweak0605 said:


> I'm currently still waiting for OV. Started temping, to get a rough idea of what it's like for next cycle. Not sure if I'll be able to since I wake up constantly through the night and sleep with my mouth open. But we'll give it a shot. Had cramping a few days ago, but - OPK, and now noticing an increase in CM. Hopefully I'll get a + in the next few days!

Tweak...good luck with the temping hun...let us know how you get on :thumbup: come on positive OPk :hugs:



NewToAllThis said:


> I'm doing ok today thanks. Tummy a bit sensitive still and dodgy guts (probably from anesthetic).
> Been quite cheerful today too, hope it lasts.
> 
> I promise to start keeping up with everyone soon. X

Don't worry about us..we are all here anyway :hugs: glad you are feeling a little better though :hugs:



Ladyfog said:


> Hi everyone. Had a busy week and haven't been on line much. Thought I'd pop in to say Hello :hi:
> 
> NSN - sorry you're feeling a bit rubbish - it catches you out when you least expect it - I've had a few dreams that have left me feeling a bit weird and it's not nice. Fingers crossed for you this month.
> 
> AFM - got the results of my blood tests from the Drs on Tuesday and everything came back normal so there's nothing obvious wrong. I'm relieved but feeling a bit blah at the moment - work's really busy, I'm tired and not really up for trying and the emotional roller coaster this month. CD 10 at the moment so hoping I'll feel a bit perkier in a few days time!

The dreams do catch you unaware and it made me realise how vulbnerable I still am in all this :wacko:

Sorry there were no answers in the tests, I hope you do get perkier and and you get back on the TTCAL wagon when you feel ready to :hugs:




lexi374 said:


> Hey ladies cd16 for me, had a wee this morning and what do i see a big blob of ewcm! :haha:
> 
> Wanted to get nk test with Professor Quenby this mth so wouldnt be able to ttc til next mth, but am trying to get a letter off my doc 1st - easier said than done! Anyway i emailed Professor Quenby last night asking if it was necessary to have a letter and what it needed to say. She emailed back today, 1 line - that said 'a letter is not essential!'
> 
> Will probably ovulate over the weekend then hopefully the test a week after that, long way to go for me though, and dh still isnt keen on me having it because its a biopsy :shrug:
> 
> My doc wont put me on progesterone as they say nothing has been proven yet! :growlmad:
> 
> :sleep: for me night xxx

Did you sort the issue out with Prof Quenby? I knwo DH isn't keen but you could say to him that it will be worth it for peace of mind if you were to get pregnant again and you had another loss...you wouldn't be wondering if you should have had that biopsy...does that make sense?! :wacko:

Hoping you do O and your cycles are back to pre MC? Sorry you're not TTC this month...or are you?

AFM...not much going on really..joined weight watchers online to lose some weight and see if I can have anew obsession instead of the TTC malarkey :haha:

Hoping you all have a lovely weekend :flower: and :hi: to any lurkers too :hugs:

XxX


----------



## RaspberryMini

Can I join in too please? I don't post much but it's comforting to see people in the same situation. I'm 31 and started TTC in Jan 2011, we were lucky and fell pregnant first month but it ended in natural m/c at 11 weeks. Then got another BFP in July started spotting late Aug and scan revealed an empty sac which I naturally m/c in early September.

First AF arrived last week and we are starting to try again although with lots of anxiety. We seem to fall pregnant easily but I can't seem to keep hold of it. It would be the due date of my first m/c this week and I'm finding it hard to cope, especially as my two best friends announced their pregnancies just after my first m/c and are now anxiously awaiting their new arrivals.

I'm holding onto a statistic I've been told that 85% of women who suffer 2 miscarriages go onto have healthy pregnancies so there's hope for all.

Good luck to all on this roller coaster journey xxx:flower:


----------



## lyn33

Im 31, trying for #1. Just had my 3rd miscarriage, and underwent a D&C. the first two we didnt see heartbeats, but this last time we got pregnant with the help of clomid since we couldn't get pregnant after the 1st two, and we actually saw a heartbeat this time we made it to 8weeks 4 days. then i went to dr for an u/s at 9weeks just to be re-assured and thats when we saw no heartbeat. it was awful and now i am trying to recover and look forward to the future, and trying to stay positive. does anyone else feel like after a few losses you sort of get into some sort of mind set that almost makes me feel like i just need to be strong and determined and keep trying! not in an unhealthy way, because i still grieve for our losses, but that i need to keep going and that makes it easier for me and also i want a baby!!


----------



## Tweak0605

RaspberryMini said:


> Can I join in too please? I don't post much but it's comforting to see people in the same situation. I'm 31 and started TTC in Jan 2011, we were lucky and fell pregnant first month but it ended in natural m/c at 11 weeks. Then got another BFP in July started spotting late Aug and scan revealed an empty sac which I naturally m/c in early September.
> 
> First AF arrived last week and we are starting to try again although with lots of anxiety. We seem to fall pregnant easily but I can't seem to keep hold of it. It would be the due date of my first m/c this week and I'm finding it hard to cope, especially as my two best friends announced their pregnancies just after my first m/c and are now anxiously awaiting their new arrivals.
> 
> I'm holding onto a statistic I've been told that 85% of women who suffer 2 miscarriages go onto have healthy pregnancies so there's hope for all.
> 
> Good luck to all on this roller coaster journey xxx:flower:

I'm so sorry for your losses, and :hugs: for your due date this week. My first was a couple weeks ago, and it was very hard for me to cope with it, especially the few days leading up. I still find it very hard to cope, thinking I should have a baby right now. I like that statistic, it definitely gives us hope that we'll have a healthy pregnancy next.



lyn33 said:


> Im 31, trying for #1. Just had my 3rd miscarriage, and underwent a D&C. the first two we didnt see heartbeats, but this last time we got pregnant with the help of clomid since we couldn't get pregnant after the 1st two, and we actually saw a heartbeat this time we made it to 8weeks 4 days. then i went to dr for an u/s at 9weeks just to be re-assured and thats when we saw no heartbeat. it was awful and now i am trying to recover and look forward to the future, and trying to stay positive. does anyone else feel like after a few losses you sort of get into some sort of mind set that almost makes me feel like i just need to be strong and determined and keep trying! not in an unhealthy way, because i still grieve for our losses, but that i need to keep going and that makes it easier for me and also i want a baby!!

I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: I felt that way, being determined, after my 2nd loss. We didn't wait at all, just because I wanted to get pregnant. I haven't really felt that way in a while though, just getting down since it's been so long.



Hope all you ladies had a nice weekend! Got back from a trip to the ILs, and now just relaxing. Went apple picking, and had fun I guess. Just hard to see all the babies, knowing I should have one right now. 

Still no + OPK, yet it was just a tad darker tonight. Will get some BDing in tonight though, just in case!


----------



## Neversaynever

RaspberryMini said:


> Can I join in too please? I don't post much but it's comforting to see people in the same situation. I'm 31 and started TTC in Jan 2011, we were lucky and fell pregnant first month but it ended in natural m/c at 11 weeks. Then got another BFP in July started spotting late Aug and scan revealed an empty sac which I naturally m/c in early September.
> 
> First AF arrived last week and we are starting to try again although with lots of anxiety. We seem to fall pregnant easily but I can't seem to keep hold of it. It would be the due date of my first m/c this week and I'm finding it hard to cope, especially as my two best friends announced their pregnancies just after my first m/c and are now anxiously awaiting their new arrivals.
> 
> I'm holding onto a statistic I've been told that 85% of women who suffer 2 miscarriages go onto have healthy pregnancies so there's hope for all.
> 
> Good luck to all on this roller coaster journey xxx:flower:

Welcome and sorry for your losses :hugs: My due date was a month ago but I had also just lost my second baby 2 weeks prior so it was a bit emotional to say the least..I also found that I felt a little bit better once the day had arrived and passed :hugs for your day. Lurk or post..whichever you feel comfortable with :flower:



lyn33 said:


> Im 31, trying for #1. Just had my 3rd miscarriage, and underwent a D&C. the first two we didnt see heartbeats, but this last time we got pregnant with the help of clomid since we couldn't get pregnant after the 1st two, and we actually saw a heartbeat this time we made it to 8weeks 4 days. then i went to dr for an u/s at 9weeks just to be re-assured and thats when we saw no heartbeat. it was awful and now i am trying to recover and look forward to the future, and trying to stay positive. does anyone else feel like after a few losses you sort of get into some sort of mind set that almost makes me feel like i just need to be strong and determined and keep trying! not in an unhealthy way, because i still grieve for our losses, but that i need to keep going and that makes it easier for me and also i want a baby!!

So sporry for your losses too :hugs: life can be cruel and unfair at times and there is nothing abnormla in becoming obssessive with the TTCAL journey..we areall in the same boat which is why we all post in here :hugs: I am hoping that you also don't have to wait too long for your sticky BFP :hugs:



Tweak0605 said:


> Hope all you ladies had a nice weekend! Got back from a trip to the ILs, and now just relaxing. Went apple picking, and had fun I guess. Just hard to see all the babies, knowing I should have one right now.
> 
> Still no + OPK, yet it was just a tad darker tonight. Will get some BDing in tonight though, just in case!

Good to see you ahd some time away and you are feeling okish. I hate it when you want to go for a quiet walk in the park and you are surrounded by families :cry: makes me feel green with envy as I want it so much :cry: 

Get DTD girlfriend and hoping you get your positive soon :dust:

:hi: to everyone else, hope you are doing ok? :hugs:

AFM...had a nightmare of a weekend and have been an emotional and argumentative wreck :wacko: hoping that I will have a better day today :thumbup: also started Weight Watchers and feel like I could obsess over that too :haha:

XxX


----------



## justwaiting

Sorry to see all the new faces but welcome this is a good thread. lots of like minded people going through the same thing.

Good luck to everyone. 
Have we had any success's so far this month????


----------



## NewToAllThis

Welcome to *Raspberry Mini* and *lynn33* :hi: so sorry for your losses but so glad you found us here - I love this thread - thanks *NSN*

Raspberry - I note you say your DD is coming up soon- I started my journal on my DD from 1st loss - I found it has helped me no end. I put it all down on paper (so to speak) and immediately felt like a weight had been lifted. Just a thought hun :hugs:



justwaiting said:


> Sorry to see all the new faces but welcome this is a good thread. lots of like minded people going through the same thing.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> Have we had any success's so far this month????

Good question *justwaiting* - Yes, I wonder who will be our first bfp. I can categorically say it WON'T be me :haha:

*Question for Lexi374* - I read that you are seeing Dr Quenby re NK cells testing.
Have you done this privately or been referred by your GP.
I have done a bit of research on her, she seems to be excellent and was wondering about having the testing myself so just wondered. 

*AFM* - Am feeling so much better now than I did last week.
I consider myself very lucky to have recovered quite quickly I think.
Bleeding only lasted a day or so, then pink spotting for a day and now hardly anything - only when I wipe and only once a day or so, other times it is clear.

Decided to do a hpt this morning as I did one the day before I went into hospital and it was VERY positive, this mornings is almost negative, had to wait at least 3 minutes for a second line to show and its so faint, its almost not there.

I have to say that my NHS experience was an excellent one. I went in for 8am, was in my own private room by 8.30 where DH was allowed to stay with me throughout. They gave me Misoprostol via fifi at 9.15 and I was told to stay lying on the bed. It gave me mild period pains so I knew it was doing its job.
They came for me at 11 and wheeled me down to the theatre, I was knocked out about 11.15 and came round in recovery just before 12. 
I immediately burst into tears, felt so sad that it was truly all over and relief that I was all done - emotions all mixed together.

They wheeled me back to my room and a nurse went and got Darren. They did my blood pressure and it was ''textbook perfect'' as the nurse put it.
Darren was shaking like a leaf, bless him and more than relieved to see that I was ok.
I was in quite a bit of pain at that point so they gave me strong painkillers, a sandwich and a cup of tea. (Amazing!)
The painkillers
took about half an hour to kick in and then I felt great, really spaced out. They redid my blood pressure and it had dropped really low, so I had to stay a bit longer, but was still home for 2.45pm.

All in all a good experience.

I have to say this experience did seem to be more thorough than the last one. Last time I wasn't given the Misoprostol beforehand and certainly no antibiotics. This time I had rectal antibiotics and painkillers whilst under the anesthetic as well as an injection against DVT.

I had Metronidazole, Azithromycin and Diclofenac and they also sent me home with a 3 day course of Diclofenac.

I took a pic on my phone of my notes so I could google what I'd had 

Just telephoned the doctors surgery to request a note for another week. I feel ok, but just not quite ready to go back to work (plus why rush eh, might as well enjoy some of my time seeing the past 4 weeks have been hell on earth)

Hope everyone is ok on this very windy Monday morning. What to do today??
Might go and have a coffee with my mum and dad... (well tea as I STILL can't stomach the smell of coffee - hope it goes soon as I miss my coffee)

Promise to start reading peoples journals soon - I want to get to know you all :hugs:
:kiss:


----------



## Tweak0605

Neversaynever said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Hope all you ladies had a nice weekend! Got back from a trip to the ILs, and now just relaxing. Went apple picking, and had fun I guess. Just hard to see all the babies, knowing I should have one right now.
> 
> Still no + OPK, yet it was just a tad darker tonight. Will get some BDing in tonight though, just in case!
> 
> Good to see you ahd some time away and you are feeling okish. I hate it when you want to go for a quiet walk in the park and you are surrounded by families :cry: makes me feel green with envy as I want it so much :cry:
> 
> Get DTD girlfriend and hoping you get your positive soon :dust:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else, hope you are doing ok? :hugs:
> 
> AFM...had a nightmare of a weekend and have been an emotional and argumentative wreck :wacko: hoping that I will have a better day today :thumbup: also started Weight Watchers and feel like I could obsess over that too :haha:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

Hope you're okay now hun :hugs: Yeah, it was baby after baby after baby that I saw. And it was like a stab in the heart :cry: Of course, I had to keep it to myself, as we weren't alone. Just seems like I'm always hiding my feelings - putting a fake smile on my face and getting on with the day. Seems to happen more often now.



NewToAllThis said:


> *AFM* - Am feeling so much better now than I did last week.
> I consider myself very lucky to have recovered quite quickly I think.
> Bleeding only lasted a day or so, then pink spotting for a day and now hardly anything - only when I wipe and only once a day or so, other times it is clear.
> 
> Decided to do a hpt this morning as I did one the day before I went into hospital and it was VERY positive, this mornings is almost negative, had to wait at least 3 minutes for a second line to show and its so faint, its almost not there.
> 
> I have to say that my NHS experience was an excellent one. I went in for 8am, was in my own private room by 8.30 where DH was allowed to stay with me throughout. They gave me Misoprostol via fifi at 9.15 and I was told to stay lying on the bed. It gave me mild period pains so I knew it was doing its job.
> They came for me at 11 and wheeled me down to the theatre, I was knocked out about 11.15 and came round in recovery just before 12.
> I immediately burst into tears, felt so sad that it was truly all over and relief that I was all done - emotions all mixed together.
> 
> They wheeled me back to my room and a nurse went and got Darren. They did my blood pressure and it was ''textbook perfect'' as the nurse put it.
> Darren was shaking like a leaf, bless him and more than relieved to see that I was ok.
> I was in quite a bit of pain at that point so they gave me strong painkillers, a sandwich and a cup of tea. (Amazing!)
> The painkillers
> took about half an hour to kick in and then I felt great, really spaced out. They redid my blood pressure and it had dropped really low, so I had to stay a bit longer, but was still home for 2.45pm.
> 
> All in all a good experience.
> 
> I have to say this experience did seem to be more thorough than the last one. Last time I wasn't given the Misoprostol beforehand and certainly no antibiotics. This time I had rectal antibiotics and painkillers whilst under the anesthetic as well as an injection against DVT.
> 
> I had Metronidazole, Azithromycin and Diclofenac and they also sent me home with a 3 day course of Diclofenac.
> 
> I took a pic on my phone of my notes so I could google what I'd had
> 
> Just telephoned the doctors surgery to request a note for another week. I feel ok, but just not quite ready to go back to work (plus why rush eh, might as well enjoy some of my time seeing the past 4 weeks have been hell on earth)
> 
> Hope everyone is ok on this very windy Monday morning. What to do today??
> Might go and have a coffee with my mum and dad... (well tea as I STILL can't stomach the smell of coffee - hope it goes soon as I miss my coffee)
> 
> Promise to start reading peoples journals soon - I want to get to know you all :hugs:
> :kiss:

I'm glad you're doing well and that you had a good experience with the NHS. Well, as good as it could've been. My D&C was pure hell, as I was waiting for 5 hours before taken back, as the doctor had an emergency delivery. Made me feel horrible :( 

**

Well ladies, I had a dream last night that I got a BFP. It was one of those super realistic dreams, that you think was real when you woke up. Only to realize it wasn't. :cry: Hopefully it's a sign of things to come.


----------



## Neversaynever

Tweak..sorry it was so hard..sometime it really is hard to just not say anything or fight the tears :hugs:

NTAT...glad that your experience wasn't too horrific :hugs: take it easy until you feel ready to face the work place and enjoy your cuppa's :hugs:

JW...there haven't been any BFP's yet...I am hoping we start to have a run of them soon and they are sticky ones too :flower:

XxX


----------



## Inoue

May i join in aswell? :kiss:

Ive had two losses in the last 5 months. I had my 1st loss in June and i had a D&C on Wednesday for my 2nd loss. We have no children at present. 

I havent read the 20 pages on here yet but im glad im not alone, will be nice to chat to you all :hugs: xx


----------



## lexi374

:hi: and welcome raspberry and lyn, sorry for your losses but you will get lots of support here :hugs:

NSN good luck with ww :thumbup:

NTAT glad your experience was as ok as it can be, take as much time off work as you need.

As for seeing Prof Quenby, ive done it off my own back, found her email and sent her a message and she replied the next day, with a leaflet of what to do. It says you need a gp or consultant letter, well i wrote to my gp asking for a letter 10 days ago and have heard nothing, and there is no way the hospital consultant would do it, when i brought the subject up he dismissed it and told me not to pay privately for tests and the nk theory isnt proven. So i emailed Prof Quenby last week and said i was having trouble with the letter, how necessary was it and what did it need to say, and she said its not essential.

Basically you buy opks when you get positive, email her and see her for the test 7-10 days after ovulation. It costs £260, she phones you with results 5 weeks later.

Sounds simple, here is my problem..... i dont get on with opks and usually dont use them i temp instead, have been doing them since thur no positive yet, now on day 20! Well my average ov day is around 19, had ewcm thur, fri, and sun. 
Temp has been up a bit last 2 mornings but not enough for me to be sure ive ovulated 36.49, 36.44. Normally after ov it would be 36.5-36.7, Before ov usually 36-36.3.
Cm gone creamy today. 
Ah im so frustrated this is bloody typical, wanna get this test and get sorted so can try again next mth and now i dont even know if ive bloody ovulated or not!! :growlmad: :shrug:

Any ideas ladies?? I guess will have to temp tom and go from there!

Hows every1 else getting on? xx :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Welcome Inoue :hugs: xxx


----------



## Inoue

^^ Thankyou :hugs:

Just read the other pages and i noticed i didnt introduce myself :haha:

Im 23 years old, DH is 26. 
Weve been trying for #1 for 2 years, took along time for my ovulation to come back after the Depo shot - can now seem to get pregnant pretty quicky (1st cycle after pill BC and 1st cycle after first mc) so i know im good in that department... i just cant seem to carry them past 12 weeks :nope:. Doctors need me to have another mc before i can have testing done, such a nice thought :growlmad:, dont they think two is bad enough! 

We will most likely try again after xmas, try and let my body recover for abit, esp after the D&C. Not looking forward to going back to work next week as i didnt actually tell them i was pregnant in the first place, my poor DH had phone them from the Hospital explaining why i wont be in for 9 days :wacko:. Not looking forward to having to explain myself to all the staff :(

Anyway, thats me! Thanks for the welcome xxx


----------



## Hope25

Hi ladies do you mind if i join you?
Just had another loss at 13.5 weeks last month
So sorry that people are going through the same things its heartbreaking but hope there is light at the end of the tunnel for us all


----------



## Ladyfog

So glad you're feeling perkier NTAL :thumbup: - it feels a bit relief when you stop bleeding as it feels like you're body's finally moving forward.

Welcome Lyn and Raspberymini. Hope I haven't missed anyone :flower:

Tweak I know what you mean about feeling like babies are everywhere. I haven't been too bad recently, but sometimes it just feels like there are bumps and babies everywhere. I try to remember that many of them will have gone through similar experiences to us on their way to getting that baby and it makes me feel not so bad and also gives me hope that it'll be me one day.

NSN - hope you're feeling OK today - you've been having a rough time recently so lots of hugs. :hugs::hugs: Sometimes the 2ww is just too much to deal with!

AFM I visited my friend on Saturday who had her baby 2 weeks before my due date. We had been pregnant together before my MC. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be and her little girl is lovely. I just can't wait for it to be me, but was still a little bit grateful I'm still able to get a full night's sleep for the time being :laugh2:

I'm not sure what going on but I'm DC 14 and have had lots of EWCM since Friday so we're BDing in earnest for the next few days. I'm not expecting to ovulate until CD16, but maybe the egg will arrive a bit early this month?!

Hope everyone's Mondays have been OK.


----------



## RaspberryMini

Thanks ladies for making me feel so welcome. :hugs:

And thanks for the advice re the journal I might give it a go. It's definitely good to see people going through the same emotions makes me feel like I'm less insane :wacko:!

I'm giving my CBFM monitor a go this month now I have finished my first AF, only started using after my first m/c and it worked first try so we'll just have to wait and see just trying to remain positive and focussed and get through the milestone of my first due date.


----------



## Neversaynever

Inpoue...welcome although I'm sorry that you're in here :hugs:

It does seem a kick in the teeth when you think you are finally past the danger zone and for it to happen more than once is just too cruel. Lots of support in here though :hugs:

Lexi...how many times are you testing with opk's? Your surge may be short which is why you would miss it. I used to test three times per day around ovulation to make sure I didn't miss it :hugs:

Hope25...sorry to you too :hugs: it makes me feel really sad seeing how many people go through this more than once :cry:

Lady...I hate the TWW and I have no inkling or symptoms of a BFP and I actually don't want to test...yet :haha: I'm only 7 DPO and always start testing from now but have no tests of any kind :thumbup:

Raspberry...good luck with the cbfm...I've heard good stuff about it and hoping it's a sticky one next time :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Welcome hope 25 :hugs:

NSN i only tested once a day so yeah could well have missed it! I hate those bloody things im always drinking or weeing, they are no good for me! :dohh:

If i get another 36.4_? tom i think ff will say i ovd sat, but these temps are def lower than i would normally have, also ewcm has usually dried up before i ov but i saw a blob yest....? Im confused, but i guess things may be different again after every miscarriage?!

Well done on resisting the urge to poas! :thumbup: xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lexi - thanks for the info about Prof Quenby, definitely something to think about.
I agree with NSN, you could be missing your surge. I used to test twice a day and sometimes I'd only see the positive on one of the two so quite a short surge.

Raspberry - I use the CBFM (since Xmas), I don't think its helped me get pregnant as such but has taught me a lot about my cycle and when I ov. Good luck with it.

Welcome Hope25 and Inoue - sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Well 36.56 this morning so i guess i missed my surge and ovulated saturday with a slow rise who knows?! :shrug:

Will email Professor Quenby later.

No probs NTAT will keep ya posted x


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...how strange?

I know that last December I was testing once a day and and didn't see a positive yet was pregnant that month after one rudie :dohh: I even tested two days after AF was due convinced it was just AF being all over the place coming off the BCP :dohh:

Now I test 2/3 and my surges are longer and last almost 24 hours but again, if I were to only test once..I'd more than likely miss it. You can cheap ones from Amazon that do the trick.

Let us know what response you get form Prof Q :hugs:

XxX


----------



## pink80

:hi: ladies

Sorry I came and then went again - just been feeling all over the place.

I have to test a couple of times a day aswell otherwise I would miss the surge - just got my delivery of new OPKs from amazon this morning. Hope you get a quick response :hugs:

I tested with an IC PG test this morning - it was still showing very positive on Saturday - an the line is alot feinter now so that's good. I also did an OPK and it was positive but I'm assuming that is from the HCG still in my system. I don't want to 'try' this month but I do want to know how my cycles are - iykwim.

We haven't DTD since my ERPC - I know it wasn't that long ago but they did say we could as soon as I felt ready and stopped bleeding. Well I haven't bled for a few days now and I want to, but he won't.... Has anyone else been through this...?

xx


----------



## Inoue

When did you have your ERPC pink80? Im just asking as im not sure when to start using some IC's to see if the line dissapears :shrug:


----------



## pink80

Hi Inoue 

I had my ERPC on the 29th - so 12 days ago xx


----------



## Inoue

Arr right. Ill probably wait another week then before i use IC's. Im sorry for your loss by the way, hope you can start to TTC again soon! :) x


----------



## NewToAllThis

pink80 said:


> We haven't DTD since my ERPC - I know it wasn't that long ago but they did say we could as soon as I felt ready and stopped bleeding. Well I haven't bled for a few days now and I want to, but he won't.... Has anyone else been through this...?
> 
> xx

Me! I am not entertaining :sex: just yet but did mention to DH that I could ahem, sort him out if he wanted :blush: and have hinted at all sorts, but he's not interested at all. I have started thinking he doesn't want to come near me anymore, I have even had to ask for a kiss or hug lately and its not nice.
I didn't have this problem last time, he was up for it as soon as I was able!

Has he said why he doesn't want to? I can't get any sense out of my DH!

Glad your IC is getting lighter. I did one yesterday and mine was light too. But I realised later that it wasn't FMU and that might have been the reason it was light. Think I will do another at the weekend.

Doc has signed me off for this week and next, without me pushing it.
Are you still off hun? x


----------



## pink80

He says it's weird :roll: He's worried that he'll hurt me or that I'll start bleeding. I just want to feel close to him - we only DTD once whilst I was pregnant - so it's been such a long time, he's not a very touchy feely king of guy so sometimes I crave intimacy - iykwim. He's says we will soon but I don't know, we didn't wait that long last time - just over a week - so I'm feeling a bit like he just doesn't want to.

I'm back at work - started on Thursday - although it was my first day in the office yesterday. I'm lucky I work from home 3 days a week and I don't have to be in again until Thursday.


----------



## lexi374

Well i emailed Quenby at 10 am and havent had 1 back, she emailed back quickly the last 2 times, just my luck shes on holiday or something now! :growlmad:

Maybe your dh's are scared of hurting you or are worried about another miscarriage again :shrug: :hugs: xxx


----------



## lexi374

I take it back, she has emailed! :happydance:

I am seeing her monday afternoon! xxx


----------



## justwaiting

Yay lexi I'm glad you have an appointment on monday not long to wait at all. I've have heard her name a fair bit on the boards, she seems to really know her stuff. let us know how it goes.

As for the dh no sex thing. We were told not to dtd for 2weeks past the d&c and dh wasn't chomping at the bit to do it. I was so I convinced him fairly shortly afterwards. But after both mc he was different, the 1st he was keen to get started again but after the second even up until about 2 weeks ago he didn't even want to try again for a while, the thought of another loss scares the crap out of him and it makes him afraid to try. He is less pushy with it these days and waits for me to initiate, as much as the bugging annoyed me I miss it!. 
Maybe your men are just a little scared and cautious now. They don't want to hurt you or have to think about another loss so soon. Maybe let him know that he can wear a condom if it makes him feel better and safer until he is ready to try again. It's so difficult when your not on the same page.


----------



## Inoue

Im also at a loss with the no bedding :(. Im only a week in after D&C but im biting at the bit to have sex ~ my DH seems to be uninterested. I think i find it harder as my mind works in over-drive thinking that he's not interested in me anymore and y'day when we were going through old boxes he found his end of school year photograph (was a mixed school) and i asked him kinda jokinly which one of the girls did he have sex with and he sharply replied "not telling you" then stared at the picture... i know it was years ago but im a very jelous person and hate it when he cant trust me even to show me who she was. Its not like im going to hunt her down or anything - it was like 10 years ago! I was just trying to make light conversation and i ended up withdrawing to my shell all afternoon and he was wondering why.

Sorry for my rant, just men make us feel more crappy then we already think we are :(


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Inoue, men r men hun! I'm yet to understand one and I'm very sure they say same bout us. I had the very unfortunate happening of my husband chatting up 6 women online,having cyber sex with them every moment all day that he could, with intent to meet one of them of whom he thought he was in love with and couldn't live without. Long story short,he filed for divorce..I fought it and proved to him a week later his long lost love was actually a Nigerian whore who was draining his phone account every time he loaded any airtime. We lost SO much money during that period due to her!!!! What a utter moron!!!! We have come far from that,therapy..family 
interventions..etc etc .back onto trying to trust him again has been the hardest part for me! I want to lose it is I see him looking at another women or even talking to one! To me personally, the reassurance of him wanting to be with me is he allows me now to check his phone all day anytime,and he's always home with me. Never our with friends even..so to me..that's him making his effort as well as trying hard with me for our miracle baby. My mom always says, if a man wants to be with u,he just will no matter what. If he wants something else,you will see it. Hope things get better with u hun and u find some peace..I know exactly where u r coming from!

Our TTC journeys sadly ruin ones sex life and most of the time ruins our communications with our husbands...even me..my husband is a totally different person to the loving man that was once such a free spirit...its all sad...


----------



## Inoue

SA JennyPenny said:


> Inoue, men r men hun! I'm yet to understand one and I'm very sure they say same bout us. I had the very unfortunate happening of my husband chatting up 6 women online,having cyber sex with them every moment all day that he could, with intent to meet one of them of whom he thought he was in love with and couldn't live without. Long story short,he filed for divorce..I fought it and proved to him a week later his long lost love was actually a Nigerian whore who was draining his phone account every time he loaded any airtime. We lost SO much money during that period due to her!!!! What a utter moron!!!! We have come far from that,therapy..family
> interventions..etc etc .back onto trying to trust him again has been the hardest part for me! I want to lose it is I see him looking at another women or even talking to one! To me personally, the reassurance of him wanting to be with me is he allows me now to check his phone all day anytime,and he's always home with me. Never our with friends even..so to me..that's him making his effort as well as trying hard with me for our miracle baby. My mom always says, if a man wants to be with u,he just will no matter what. If he wants something else,you will see it. Hope things get better with u hun and u find some peace..I know exactly where u r coming from!
> 
> Our TTC journeys sadly ruin ones sex life and most of the time ruins our communications with our husbands...even me..my husband is a totally different person to the loving man that was once such a free spirit...its all sad...

Oh god i so sorry for whats happened to you in the past, how awfull :nope:

I sat down with DH and spoke to him about my concerns, mainly the ones where i think he's not attracted to me anymore and now im not pregnant he might wonder to someone elce {who can actually give him a child :cry:} 
(i know one girl at his work a lot younger [19yo] keeps flirting with him). He gave me a big bear hug and talked me about how he feels about me, i guess im bitter that i might lose him.. when actually im barking right up the wrong tree. 

My love of my life years ago broke my heart and im fearfull i can never get over that. And i also agree, TTC does change your life (IMO) for the worse, i want to go back to the times where we were carefree and had fun :blush: xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Pink - I know what you mean about wanting to know what's going on with your body. It's one of the hardest things about miscarriage that your body gets so confused. It's possible that you're ovulating as some people do quite soon, but in my experience it'll be the hormones still giving you a +ve on the OPK. Once you get a BFN on the IC then you can start testing again to see what happening if you want to.

Sometimes it's hard for our OHs as they have seen us in a lot of pain both emotionally and physically and they get scared about 'hurting' us again. Let him know you just need to be close - it's not about making a baby, just being with each other. Hopefully he'll feel better about things then :flower: 

In the 2WW now - just going to ignore everything this month, I don't have the energy to symptom spot this month. Just going to sit tight and see if AF turns up in a couple of weeks!

Found out that it's pregnancy and infant loss remembrance day today. My thoughts are will you all. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

I'm in the TWW as well, 4 DPO. Had a crazy painful ovulation, since I took soy this cycle. But, I did ovulate and hoping the strong ovulation will bring on our BFP. 

I saw a rainbow yesterday, and since it was Pregnancy and Infant Loss Remembrance Day, it was comforting to see it. Felt like my angels were looking down on me.

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/307472_507100016787_144600004_30127176_889822817_n.jpg


----------



## lexi374

Wow cool rainbow!

I got bfp 1st time with soy last time, will prob try it again this cycle, good luck! :thumbup:

Well ladies im off to see Professor Quenby this afternnon for the biopsy/nk test.
Am scared from what ive read it really hurts! :cry:

Will be home late so prob update tom xxxxxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck with everything today Lexi :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck.Lexi. Be brave. X


----------



## lexi374

Got back earlier than i thought....

Well she seems very nice, if a little mad! :haha: The nutty professor was what DH said! Shes a hundred miles an hour!

She said i was 'interesting' cos i have Crohns disease! 

Anyway had an internal scan, then clamped open my cervix like you would for a smear, then she inserts a fine straw thats able to suck up some of the lining of my uterus. The thing is as soon as your uterus is touched it contracts so it wouldnt let her in! :shrug:

Anyway she tried a couple of times, then decided to wait for a couple of minutes to calm down before she tried again. I was thinking to myself its uncomfortable but not that bad! Then she went in again and actully managed to get some this time and wow that hurt! Would have been doubled over if i hadnt been lying down! :growlmad:

You should have seen the tiny bit of tissue she took! She tried to go in again but i was cramping alot and she said it was tight shut! So hopefully she got enough!

Results in 6-8 weeks but if pregnant before email her and she will count faster!! 

If Uterine NK levels are found to be high, treatment is with steroids.

Oh and apparently the latest study is that aspirin doesnt do any good!

Oh yeah and i mentioned about soy and she said it was ok to take again.
:shrug:

:hugs: ladies xxx


----------



## justwaiting

Ow that sounds painful lexi. I'm glad it's over and done with. has she told you to not ttc in the mean time?
Atleast if you do have high NK cells you'll be able to treat it.


----------



## lexi374

Hi,

She told us to try again straight away, apparently scratching the lining like this can also improve your chances. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

lexi374 said:


> Hi,
> 
> She told us to try again straight away, apparently scratching the lining like this can also improve your chances. :thumbup: xxx

So you saw Prof Q privately then? You didn't have to be referred by your Dr?
Where is she based? Probably a million miles away from me but worth a trip if she doesn't charge too much.


----------



## sweethun

Hi everyone! Hoping that I can join in on this group. I'm Shasta, 27. My DH is Jesse, 26. I have had 2 losses and we are ttc our first. My most recent loss was in March. I have yet to get pregnant after that loss. My body is seriously messed up. :(


----------



## lexi374

Welcome shasta :hugs:

NTAT yeah i saw her privately paid £260, she is based at university hospital coventry, nearly 70 miles from me. Any other questions feel free to ask :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Lexi - glad everything went well at the appt, and you can try as soon as you're ready :hugs: 

Shasta - welcome :flower: sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome Sashta. have you had any testing done? So sorry for your losses.

Lexi - fingers crossed for this month. So strange that mucking around down there can make us more fertile!


----------



## lexi374

Well ladies :witch: came today although pretty light so far,.... still only a 10 day luteal phase for me! :growlmad:

Think im gonna try soy again this cycle as i got lucky 1st time last time with it.

Where's every1 else at mo? Any1 testing soon? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Hope39

Anyway she tried a couple of times, then decided to wait for a couple of minutes to calm down before she tried again. I was thinking to myself its uncomfortable but not that bad! Then she went in again and actully managed to get some this time and wow that hurt! Would have been doubled over if i hadnt been lying down! :growlmad:

You should have seen the tiny bit of tissue she took! She tried to go in again but i was cramping alot and she said it was tight shut! So hopefully she got enough!


:hugs: ladies xxx[/QUOTE]

ouch ouch ouch, i gotta go see her soon. i wish i hadn' read this


----------



## Tweak0605

Aww, sorry AF came Lexi :( 

I'm testing this Saturday, at 10 DPO. Chart is looking good so far - had a wicked temp drop, followed by a huge rise this morning. I know it's super early, so I'm trying not to think too much into it.


----------



## justwaiting

Good luck with testing tweak. Fingers crossed. You doing any symptom spotting?

I'm 6dpo so will start poas on monday but go for blood to check for hcg early next week. I'm very impatient and can't bare the suspense!

Sorry AF came Lexi, I've heard a lot of women on Clomid for shortened luteal phase, what is Dr Quenby suggesting for it?


----------



## Tweak0605

justwaiting said:


> Good luck with testing tweak. Fingers crossed. You doing any symptom spotting?
> 
> I'm 6dpo so will start poas on monday but go for blood to check for hcg early next week. I'm very impatient and can't bare the suspense!

Oh yes, definite symptom spotting. I have on and off sore boobs, cramping every so often. It seems to get worse in the afternoon. Got really hungry yesterday, to the point I almost threw up. And then the temping thing. 

I didn't realize I had someone so close to me in DPO! I'm super impatient and wanted to test this morning, but I'm holding off till Saturday. Good luck to you!!


----------



## lexi374

Hope - sorry! You will be fine honestly! It is quite crampy for a couple of minutes but im a wimp and it settled down after fairly quickly! :hugs:

Tweak good luck! :thumbup:

Just waiting - i only saw her for the NK test as shes miles away, although i did mention luteal phase, she just made a note of it all which is more than the consultant at oxford did!

That is why i tried soy last time to see if it would improve my LP, as people say it works similar to clomid.

Good luck to you aswell.

xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Just wanted so apologise for being missing lately...not in a good place at the mo but will be back fighting the usual TTCAL shit very soon along with you all...

Sorry to the ladies that the witch has visited, :dust: for the testers and :hugs: for everyone and :hi: to the newbies...

XxX


----------



## Tweak0605

Neversaynever said:


> Just wanted so apologise for being missing lately...not in a good place at the mo but will be back fighting the usual TTCAL shit very soon along with you all...
> 
> Sorry to the ladies that the witch has visited, :dust: for the testers and :hugs: for everyone and :hi: to the newbies...
> 
> XxX


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Wlcome back never - Ttc is horrid at times. Your doin the best u can!!

Tweak I have sore boobs and they have lasted for 5 days now. i usually get sore boobs for a few days after ovulation so not sure whether it's been around longer this month. I have been having cramps/ pains in my left ovary where I ovulated from. I too this morning woke up feeling a little sick and just before it's lunch time and I was feeling a little queazy before I ate. Who knows if it has anything to do with anything tho. It's nice to have someone testing around the same time. I've got my Ic's ready to go and frer but I'm hoping it'll be confirmed/pr not early next week by bloods. Strange how something u want so much can also fill u with fear!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

justwaiting said:


> Wlcome back never - Ttc is horrid at times. Your doin the best u can!!
> 
> Tweak I have sore boobs and they have lasted for 5 days now. i usually get sore boobs for a few days after ovulation so not sure whether it's been around longer this month. I have been having cramps/ pains in my left ovary where I ovulated from. I too this morning woke up feeling a little sick and just before it's lunch time and I was feeling a little queazy before I ate. Who knows if it has anything to do with anything tho. It's nice to have someone testing around the same time. I've got my Ic's ready to go and frer but I'm hoping it'll be confirmed/pr not early next week by bloods. Strange how something u want so much can also fill u with fear!!!

Yes, I'm so scared to test on Saturday. I used to have all this positive attitude at the beginning of the TWW, thinking this is THE cycle and everything. Now, I'm getting doubtful. We've BD'd at all the right times so I can only hope for the best. It's weird they way my boobs hurt, because they aren't sore when I squeeze them, but I can feel this radiating pain from then when I'm just laying down or something. Cramps have basically gone away, and I've felt off and on sick today. 2 more sleeps!


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: everyone

Sorry its been a while since I posted properly. I have been around stalking though :winkwink:

*Tweak *& *justwaiting* - good luck with testing - hope you both get BFP's this month. I hate symptom spotting - it gives me false hope so I tend to try to not do it (easier said than done though!)

*NSN *- sending you a massive hug hun :hugs: - sorry to hear you're not in a good place. Remember we are all here for you if you want to share.

*Lexi *- glad to hear your appointment with Prof Q went well. Fingers crossed you get the results soon and that they give you some answers. It didn't sound pleasant but it'll be so worth it.

*JennyPenny *- sorry to hear you went through so much with OH - sometimes they don't think with their brains do they? Happy you managed to sort things out though.

:hi: to everyone else and all the newbies - welcome!


*AFM *- Still getting positive HPTs, although this mornings was very very feint - really hoping it turns negative soon. I felt my ovaries twinging yesterday so rushed home and did an OPK (more for info that TTC) as I so so so want my body to be working again - but it was as white as snow so not working yet!

DH and I have resumed :sex: :wohoo:
Not for TTC purposes as we haven't discussed it, but just enjoying it being for no reason (although we are not taking precautions)

I have done some research and am starting to take some vits. I know some people take them and swear by the three month rule to get them in your system so now is the time. I have bought and started zinc & royal jelly - and have ordered the others and am waiting for them.
My plan is to take the following daily :-

30mg Zinc (2x15mg)
200mg Royal Jelly (equiv to 1200g fresh)
100mg Co Q10
8mg Folic Acid (2x4mg)

Not sure if to take more Folic Acid - I was told to take 6 times the normal amount by a friend on here who researched it. They are not expensive so I might. Just want to wait and see how I feel when I start taking everything else together - don't want to overload myself.

Back to work on Mondaty - work rang me yesterday - I had contacted them and asked my manager to tell everyone why I've been off (to avoid any awkward questions).
My manager confirmed that she had briefed everyone and that they were all sorry and looking forward to seeing me next week. She also mentioned that she was willing to let me do half days for the first week to allow me to settle back in, so will be doing 8-12pm next week :happydance:
Just got to check that they aren't going to make me use my holidays for the time off. Hope not.


----------



## RaspberryMini

Hello everyone. Hope you are all doing ok.

We got over the milestone of the due date and are now in the officially 1 dpo after 2 highs and 2 peaks on the cbfm. I backed up the peaks with an opk and we :sex: on peak and high days so now is just a waiting game eek!

:dust: to all and good luck to everyone in the TWW


----------



## lexi374

Good luck raspberry sounds like you covered all bases! :thumbup:

NTAT Im glad your work are being kind to you, hope your body gets back to normal soon. :hugs:

Tweak, just waiting - did you test yet? x

I took my 1st dose of soy again last night, day 3 80mg. Last time i got lucky i did days 3-7 80mg, dont know whether to try the same or increase over the last couple of days :shrug:

NSN :hugs: come back when you are ready we will all still be here xxx


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies im back after a long time away. I was so confused i thought it would be best emotionally not to log onto bnb. AF finally arrived after alomst 7 weeks, 5 weeks after my positive opk...i had many hpt but all were negative so think my cycles are just messed up. I have been referred to the hospital on 14th nov! so fingers crossed i will get a little understanding as to what is going on. Hopefully November will bring BFP for us all! fingers crossed i will read through this thread in detail over the weekend so i can keep updated on how you ladies are holding out. Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Tweak0605

NTAT - Glad you have resumed :sex:! Good luck this cycle - hope all this vitamins work! I only take my pre-natals, so I can't be any help there! Good luck back to work! :hugs:

Raspberry - Yay for peaks and highs!! FX'd!

Lexi - Yay for soy!! FX'd for you this cycle!!

patiently - I'm glad you're back, but totally understand about needing to step away. I did that for a bit around my EDD. Sorry to hear about AF coming, and your long cycles. That's frustrating! I'm glad you've been referred to the dr though, hopefully they can sort it out. :hugs:


And I did test this morning, but BFN. But it's still early. My temp rose back up, so I'm praying it's a good thing. I'll give it a couple days and test again. Maybe it's a good thing I didn't get a BFP, cause I'd probably be freaking out not being able to get to the dr to get my blood work done. Here's hoping for Monday!


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi Ladies,

Good luck to everyone on their 2WW and Lexi, sorry AF turned up again this month. NSN, hope things get better for you soon :hugs::hugs: NTAT, it's really good to just BD for the sake of it - we can all get a little obsessed and it's good to do it just for fun!! :sex:

I'm still on my 2WW and have completely switched off from symptom spotting this month - I'm just convinced it's not my month. Not sure when I ovulated but guessing I'm about 9DPO. I'm not going to test until after next weekend - I tested like a mad woman last month so just going to leave the tests along for as long as I can this time. 

Decided that if I'm not pregnant this month, we'll give it one more go and then if we still haven't had any luck we'll have a break for Christmas. I found out I was pregnant last Christmas Eve with our first baby and I just can't cope with the 'am I aren't I' roller coater at that time of year. I'd just rather know I'm not and enjoy Christmas.


----------



## lexi374

Patiently welcome back hope you get on ok at the hospital :hugs:

Tweak there's still time for you xx

Lady frog its ok wasnt trying this mth was told not to before nk test, so am happy af arrived and i can get on with it now, good luck with your tww :thumbup:

:hugs: to everyone else, hope you are having a nice weekend.

DH is doing a curry, gona have a glass of wine then watch x factor! xxx


----------



## patiently

Tweak0605 said:


> NTAT - Glad you have resumed :sex:! Good luck this cycle - hope all this vitamins work! I only take my pre-natals, so I can't be any help there! Good luck back to work! :hugs:
> 
> Raspberry - Yay for peaks and highs!! FX'd!
> 
> Lexi - Yay for soy!! FX'd for you this cycle!!
> 
> patiently - I'm glad you're back, but totally understand about needing to step away. I did that for a bit around my EDD. Sorry to hear about AF coming, and your long cycles. That's frustrating! I'm glad you've been referred to the dr though, hopefully they can sort it out. :hugs:
> 
> 
> And I did test this morning, but BFN. But it's still early. My temp rose back up, so I'm praying it's a good thing. I'll give it a couple days and test again. Maybe it's a good thing I didn't get a BFP, cause I'd probably be freaking out not being able to get to the dr to get my blood work done. Here's hoping for Monday!

Thank you so much for you kind words. Im holding out ok...my OH is being so supportive aswell i really am feeling loved by friends and family and feel really optimistic about my future...I hope your temp rise is a good sign and its still early so fingers crossed that in the next few days your post will read..."BFP ladies!!!!" hope tomorrow brings you lots of good news..fingers crossed! x 



lexi374 said:


> Patiently welcome back hope you get on ok at the hospital :hugs:
> 
> Tweak there's still time for you xx
> 
> Lady frog its ok wasnt trying this mth was told not to before nk test, so am happy af arrived and i can get on with it now, good luck with your tww :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs: to everyone else, hope you are having a nice weekend.
> 
> DH is doing a curry, gona have a glass of wine then watch x factor! xxx

Thank you lexi, glad AF came for you too so now you can try again, fingers crossed for all of us who got AF in october what we will get a BFP in november...I try to think about it this way, we could be only about 4 - 6 weeks from our BFP's! fingers crossed and good luck to all those in the tww, in the dbo (days before ovulation) and those who have just got AF! 

Its going to happen ladies! x


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone can help, I had a slight boit of spotting (literally 2 or 3 spots) a couple days before ovulation, does anyone know if this is something I should be worried about?

xxx


----------



## justwaiting

sorry bells I have no idea what it could be.

How is everyone going?
I should find out tomorrow if I'm pregnant. first hcg test at the fertility clinic. I hope they can tell


----------



## patiently

Good luck at the fertility clininc justwaiting i really do hope you get some fantatsic news...

erm does anyone know what cramping after a period could possibly be. I started my period thursday evening but spotting, then had AF on friday but it stopped saturday..and im getting cramping its very mild but feels like im about to come on...and my cycles are usually 5-6 days long but its been two days of real flow and one day spotting, this is so not like me any ideas ladies?


----------



## Neversaynever

JW..hoping you have some HCG in that blood test :hugs:

Tweak...any news? :hugs:

Lexi..cheers hun...how long for results? :hugs:

Patiently..hoping you get some answers, must be so difficult waiting for AF to arrive after so long. As for the cramps and light AF..I can't help, both AF's since I lost Furry have been pathetic :shrug: 3 days and only one day of flow. The things that is comforting me is this is the same as after I lost Ginge and I am hoping the next AF is the belter of a clearout like last time :hugs:

Bells...:dust: I have heard of spotting after ovulation which is normal..never heard of pre O spotting sorry :hugs:

Ladyfog...hope you're holding out ok and you get the BFP you deserve :hugs :dust:

:hi: to everyone I have missed sorry :wacko:

AFM...nothing new to report, still in a bit of a funk and not even remotely sure what I am going to do this cycle :dohh:

XxX


----------



## mpepe32

Hello, I'm hoping I can join. DH and I started ttc #1 2 year ago this month and have had 4 mc's. Last loss was 2 months ago. Pretty pessimistic in thinking I'll ever become a mom. all losses have benn at 4 weeks, so never even got to hear a heart beat :(


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome Mpepe, Sorry to hear about your losses. We are all in a similar situation here and the ladies here are very supportive and encouraging. Have you had any testing done? I hope you get your forever baby soon. Since your losing them so early could it be a progesterone problem or sperm, egg quality? Just throwing ideas out there as I'm not sure whether you've had anything looked at? If you need help with what to ask your dr many of us on here have had various testing.

Patiently I'm sorry AF is misbehaving, the spotting after af could possible just still be your af or your gonna have af again? sorry I'm not really sure. How many months since your last loss, could just be your body still sorting itself out. If your unsure go get checked out.

AFM just waiting on my test results!


----------



## Tweak0605

Bells - I'm sorry, I don't know what that could be about. I know I've heard of ovulation bleeding, or implantation bleeding, but not before ovulation. 

Patiently - No idea about cramping after AF. I had a few sharp twinges a cycle or 2 ago after AF, but that's about it. 

NSN - :hugs:

Mpepe - Welcome, and sorry about your losses :hugs: You're in great company here, as we're all so supportive. Like you, I've haven't heard the heartbeat of my babies either :( We'll all get there :hugs:

JW - Do you know when you'll hear about your blood tests? I hope it's soon, and I'll have good news to wake up to!! Good luck!


AFM - 12 DPO and a BFN. Plus my temps took a huge nosedive towards the coverline. Which I'm basically taking that I'm out :( Onto the next cycle. I've decided if we're not pregnant again by after next cycle, I'm calling my doctor again and demanding more tests be done. It's been 6 months since my 2nd miscarriage, and I want to make sure I'm ovulating and everything is okay.


----------



## justwaiting

no hcg and my progesterone is 14.2 and has dropped by almost half in 3days so I'm out, Just gotta wait for af to show no. 

Good luck for the rest of you.


----------



## lexi374

Welcome belles and mpepe :hugs: sorry for your losses, have either of you had testing done?

Tweak and Just Waiting sorry you guys are out this mth :hugs:

NSN hang in there hun, prof Q said 6-8 weeks as she is behind :dohh: should be getting the other results from oxford in 3 weeks or so x

Patiently i think things end up a bit screwy after mc, i never knew what to expect or when to expect it after the 2nd :shrug:

AFM ive taken 80mg soy cd3,4,5, last night 120mg and will do the same tonight.

:hi: to every1 else xxxxxxx


----------



## Tweak0605

JW - I'm so sorry :(

Lexi - good luck with the soy! I'm taking 160 mg from CD3-7 again!


AFM - temps dropped even lower, below the coverline. So it looks like I'm just waiting for AF to show too. Boy, this sucks.


----------



## Neversaynever

Mpepe...have seen you around before and sorry you are here too :hugs:

JW...sorry and :hugs:

Tweak...I'm sorry :hugs:

Lexi...at least you might get some answers...so you are actively TTC this month? :dust: coming your way :hugs:

:hi: to everyone..this really is a crappy, soul destroying place to be eh?

XxX


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks for the warm welcome tweak, lexi, never and justwaiting. Had all testing, all came back normal. All bloodwork, ultrasounds show all normal. I really think it's my progesterone that is the problem too. Couldn't get the endometrial biopsy done to check the lining bc my cervix just wouldnt cooperate. DH and I also agreed not to get the genetic testing done bc even if there was a problem, I can't go on the fertility drugs to do egg selection and IVF because of my endometriosis and beyond that, not sure if I could even bear going through those precedures. 


I hope we all get our forever babies too :)


----------



## justwaiting

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome tweak, lexi, never and justwaiting. Had all testing, all came back normal. All bloodwork, ultrasounds show all normal. I really think it's my progesterone that is the problem too. Couldn't get the endometrial biopsy done to check the lining bc my cervix just wouldnt cooperate. DH and I also agreed not to get the genetic testing done bc even if there was a problem, I can't go on the fertility drugs to do egg selection and IVF because of my endometriosis and beyond that, not sure if I could even bear going through those precedures.
> 
> 
> I hope we all get our forever babies too :)

Mpepe, I'm glad all the tests have come back normal, it is heartbreaking not having an answer but my FS told me no answer increases the rate of success, whereas having an issue although it can be treated carries with it it's own problems and risks.
Also your mention your cervix didn't cooperate, As a person who has uterine scarring things like that set off alarm bells in my head. firstly have you had a dnc? Are your cycles regular and normal (Flow length)? My reason is if he couldn't get into your cervix it might be because it is blocked wether partially or otherwise, which would not show on an ultrasound. I don't want to scare you or add more things going through your head, I just thought I'd ask.:flower:


I'm sorry to everyone who is out this month, if your anything like me you'll be taking it pretty hard but hoping for next month.

Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Ladies,

I haven't had a chance to read much of this thread yet to learn about all of you, but was wondering if I could join?

I'm 27- DH and I have been TTC since December so we're in month 10 now. I had 2 early MC the first in May and 2nd in July (so 1 mo apart). 

I'm getting really frustrated! The part that is a struggle for us is that DH works out of town and is only home on weekends so we miss our fertile time a lot. I'm amazed we were able to be pg twice! Now I'm hoping we'll have one that will stay with us.


----------



## Ladyfog

Good morning ladies :flower:

Welcome MPepe - you are a brave woman for dealing with 4 MCs, but you will get your baby one day - we all will. It's a bit crazy but sometimes you just wish a test could find something wrong so you have a reason for it all to have gone wrong and they can do something to make it all better. Leaving it all to chance is a bit scary!

NSN, I'm holding out OK thanks - Hope you're doing OK :hugs::hugs: It's such an emotional roller coaster - I wish we could all get back to the innocence of first trying and our first pregnancies. I'm still waiting to test, but just finding it hard t get excited this month. I'm thinking of taking a break for a while if it's a no this month to get my mojo back!.

JW and Tweak, sorry it's not your months, but there's always next month - remember first day of AF is the first day of your new cycle!

Patiently, I'm not sure what bleeding before OV means, but I think I heard that it may be a sign of being extra fertile (sensitive cervix?) if it's only a little bit. If it was a proper bleed then maybe head to the Docs just to check it's all OK? 

Sorry :dohh: I can't remember who mentioned about a weird period but thought I'd contribute...AF seems to take a while to settle after a MC - mine have always been crazy and very hormonal for the first 2-3. So if AF isn't behaving as normal, maybe things are just settling down. It's a bit like goldilocks (bare with me!) when one is too heavy, and then one too light, then eventually it goes back to normal again :flower: 

Hi to everyone else, and :dust: to you all.


----------



## Tweak0605

futurephotos - welcome :flower: sorry about your losses :hugs: I've been trying for almost 11 months with 2 losses, and I agree with being frustrated. Lots of baby dust for you!

Ladyfog - how are you doing? :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well :flower:

AFM - Just as I suspected AF is here. Onto a new cycle - soy CD3-7 and hoping it work this time.


----------



## Neversaynever

Future..sorry for your losses but you are in a good place with us lot...we all understand where you are coming from and the emotions that are sometimes just so unbearable :hugs:

Mpepe...I hope JW has given you something to consider? :hugs:

Tweak...so sorry the hag has arrived..be kind to yourself :hugs:

Ladyfog...I agree regarding the post MC AF's...after Ginge I had two light/short ones, next one was two days early, heavy, painful, clotty and lasted 5 days, the one after was back to normal and then I got pregnant with Furry. I guess everyone is different :shrug: hoping this is your month :hugs:

Everyone else :hi: and :hugs: and hope you are getting on ok

XxX


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks for the welcome :)

I was feeling really yucky yesterday- headache, nausea, dull cramps. I could O any day now. I'm hoping all this was still only my body preparing and that it hasn't actually happened yet because DH isn't back until tomorrow night. The last time we BD was on Sat. & Sun. so we weren't really able to hit these last few days right prior to O if it happened yesterday or today. I'm really praying it will be on Sat. so that our timing will be better.


----------



## lexi374

Welcome future, hope you manage to ov after dh gets back!

Tweak did you take soy this last cycle aswell?

xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

lexi374 said:


> Welcome future, hope you manage to ov after dh gets back!
> 
> Tweak did you take soy this last cycle aswell?
> 
> xxx

Yup, i took soy cd 3-7, 160 mg. I'm doing the same amounts and same days this cycle. I fully believe it helped me ovulate sooner last cycle.


----------



## Ladyfog

Welcome Future Photos - have you and OH tried OPKs? I know they don't work for everyone (me included!) but could help you know when you OV. I hope you catch your egg this month when OH get home :flower:

Tweak - rubbish that :witch: turned up this month, but at least you feel the soy is working. There's always next month! 

AFM - I'm not going to test until Monday, even though I could tomorrow as I just can't be doing with the disappointment of seeing a BFN for now. Hopefully AF won't turn up after all!

Hope everyone has had OK days :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

hi ladies :)

justwaiting, thanks for your input. I didn't have a dnc for any of the mc's because they were so so early. dr thought my cervical path could either be really small or not straight. And from what I've read, this is not uncommon in women who have never given birth. DR. wasn't concerned because he said if blood can flow with my periods, than sperm can get up there, which is has and with this last one, we got pregnant the very first month of trying. You are right that it is good in a way that no problems were found, but none the less still frustrating.

I cringe to go on facebook nowadays. My husband's cousin's wife is due iany day now and seeing pics her belly just make me want to burst into tears and crawl into a dark closet and stay there. And at the same time I feel guilty bc I can't be happy for them. 

This issue and and repeat mc's is just another disappointment in my life. A year after I got married, I was diagnosed with MS and had to give up practicing law because the fatigue was just too much and I couldn't handle the long hours or stress of the job. At the same time, my grandmother who I was soo close with had past away and this all put me into a very bad depression. It took a long time to swim back up to the surface. I did give up taking all my meds for depression while ttc but now, it's not a option. If I dont take one of the meds, I don't sleep and this makes the ms much worse so both dh and I have decided that I will stay on 1 of the 3 meds. I've read alot and treating the depression is so important in pregnancy and this one is not linked to any birth defects like the other ones that I stop taking. sorry for rambling its just nice to have people to talk to about this. I only have one person in my extended family that has gone through repeat mc's but she at least has 1 healthy child so I feel not even she fully understands what it is like not having any healthy pregnancies. Thanks for listening.

PS: good luck to all the ladies testing this month:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Ladyfog - Good luck!! :dust:

Mpepe - I totally understand the FB issue. Sometimes I'm afraid to go on FB, juts to see another pregnancy announcement. I've actually blocked a number of people, so I can't see their status. But a part of me is curious, and I still read them. One is a friend who got pregnant with her 2nd baby accidentally and prayed she wasn't pregnant, and another is DH's cousin who is the most whiny pregnant lady ever. Seriously complains about everything. You've been through so much, and I know your sticky BFP will be here soon :hugs:


----------



## patiently

justwaiting said:


> AFM - temps dropped even lower, below the coverline. So it looks like I'm just waiting for AF to show too. Boy, this sucks.

Im so sorry justwaiting but hang on in there its not over till she shows...and if she does just think you could just be a few weeks away from your bfp! 



futurephotos said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I haven't had a chance to read much of this thread yet to learn about all of you, but was wondering if I could join?
> 
> I'm 27- DH and I have been TTC since December so we're in month 10 now. I had 2 early MC the first in May and 2nd in July (so 1 mo apart).
> 
> I'm getting really frustrated! The part that is a struggle for us is that DH works out of town and is only home on weekends so we miss our fertile time a lot. I'm amazed we were able to be pg twice! Now I'm hoping we'll have one that will stay with us.

Welcome futurephotos, you are an inspiration for me actually because though you said you usually miss your fertile days your proof that it can not only happen at any time, but if the sperm wants to meet the egg it WILL find a way...you've got pregnant twice already despite your OH being away a lot of the time, so i feel confident that you will become pregnant with your forever baby...fingers crossed i hope you get your bfp soon x


Ladyfog said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> NSN, I'm holding out OK thanks - Hope you're doing OK :hugs::hugs: It's such an emotional roller coaster - I wish we could all get back to the innocence of first trying and our first pregnancies. I'm still waiting to test, but just finding it hard t get excited this month. I'm thinking of taking a break for a while if it's a no this month to get my mojo back!.
> 
> JW and Tweak, sorry it's not your months, but there's always next month - remember first day of AF is the first day of your new cycle!
> 
> Patiently, I'm not sure what bleeding before OV means, but I think I heard that it may be a sign of being extra fertile (sensitive cervix?) if it's only a little bit. If it was a proper bleed then maybe head to the Docs just to check it's all OK?
> 
> Sorry :dohh: I can't remember who mentioned about a weird period but thought I'd contribute...AF seems to take a while to settle after a MC - mine have always been crazy and very hormonal for the first 2-3. So if AF isn't behaving as normal, maybe things are just settling down. It's a bit like goldilocks (bare with me!) when one is too heavy, and then one too light, then eventually it goes back to normal again :flower:
> 
> Hi to everyone else, and :dust: to you all.

Hi ladyfrog it was me who has the weird AF i havent actually ovulated and i dont think im near ovulation as cd1 was last thurs...but AF was normal low but for 1 and a half days then i had spotting and it completely stopped after 3 days including the spotting. Like you i miss the innocence of ttc without the thought of mc...im so looking forward to getting my bfp but after the initial excitement fear and worry set in fast. Well at least we are here to support each other through these hard challenging times. I have to be honest im feeling good this month ladies im sure were going to get bfp's!! November seems like a lucky month...



mpepe32 said:


> hi ladies :)
> 
> justwaiting, thanks for your input. I didn't have a dnc for any of the mc's because they were so so early. dr thought my cervical path could either be really small or not straight. And from what I've read, this is not uncommon in women who have never given birth. DR. wasn't concerned because he said if blood can flow with my periods, than sperm can get up there, which is has and with this last one, we got pregnant the very first month of trying. You are right that it is good in a way that no problems were found, but none the less still frustrating.
> 
> I cringe to go on facebook nowadays. My husband's cousin's wife is due iany day now and seeing pics her belly just make me want to burst into tears and crawl into a dark closet and stay there. And at the same time I feel guilty bc I can't be happy for them.
> 
> This issue and and repeat mc's is just another disappointment in my life. A year after I got married, I was diagnosed with MS and had to give up practicing law because the fatigue was just too much and I couldn't handle the long hours or stress of the job. At the same time, my grandmother who I was soo close with had past away and this all put me into a very bad depression. It took a long time to swim back up to the surface. I did give up taking all my meds for depression while ttc but now, it's not a option. If I dont take one of the meds, I don't sleep and this makes the ms much worse so both dh and I have decided that I will stay on 1 of the 3 meds. I've read alot and treating the depression is so important in pregnancy and this one is not linked to any birth defects like the other ones that I stop taking. sorry for rambling its just nice to have people to talk to about this. I only have one person in my extended family that has gone through repeat mc's but she at least has 1 healthy child so I feel not even she fully understands what it is like not having any healthy pregnancies. Thanks for listening.
> 
> PS: good luck to all the ladies testing this month:dust:

Im so sorry or all your losses, you are such a courageous woman! and an inspiration to carry on! FB is the hardest thing at times...the photo's and the status updates all about pregnancy, isnt it funny that when you are ttc especially after a loss you see tonnes and tonnes of pg women..on the tube on fb, in your family etc...but we will join them one day and we will share those photos, status updates and happiness and we will appreciate our little babies that much more. Good luck and welcome to this thread i am so happy it was created! 



Neversaynever said:


> Future..sorry for your losses but you are in a good place with us lot...we all understand where you are coming from and the emotions that are sometimes just so unbearable :hugs:
> 
> Mpepe...I hope JW has given you something to consider? :hugs:
> 
> Tweak...so sorry the hag has arrived..be kind to yourself :hugs:
> 
> Ladyfog...I agree regarding the post MC AF's...after Ginge I had two light/short ones, next one was two days early, heavy, painful, clotty and lasted 5 days, the one after was back to normal and then I got pregnant with Furry. I guess everyone is different :shrug: hoping this is your month :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else :hi: and :hugs: and hope you are getting on ok
> 
> XxX

Hi NSN have missed you hope you are ok :hugs: you give me hope that my weird period is my bodies way of sorting itself out...how are you? 

AFM i am still cramping and feeling kind of (tmi alert) wet but im sure im not ovulating, im on cd7 have decided that this month im going to stay away from opks and checking cervical mucus...im just going to go with the flow as they say...i have a hospital appt on 14th nov so hopefully i get some understanding of my body and whats going on. Fingers crossed for us all lady roll on november for all those BFP!!


----------



## mpepe32

tweak and patiently - all I see at the mall are pergnant women, seriously every second woman of child bearing age has a bump! And now I work, my manager is pregnant and is due when my third loss would have been. So so hard seeing her bump and thinking that's what I would have looked like if my bean had stuck. 

I also can relate to opps it was a accident and the complain about everything pregnant lady! A girl I used to be very close with (but had a falling out years ago but are fb friends) is that very person! Really, you've had 2 kids and know when to ttc and it was an accident, give me a break.:hissy: 

I have faith we'll all have are little ones and will just appreciate that gift that much more when it comes:baby: and maybe not complain about those sleepless nights and countless diaper changes like other moms do.


----------



## justwaiting

Mpepe - I'm glad to hear that you didn't have dnc's. It is frusterating not getting answers besides my scarring all the tests came back completely normal. I wish you all the best in the future.

I hate wingey pregnant woman, seriously I tune out when my neighbour talks about her pains or how tired she is. Yes I know it's uncomfortable but seriously no one wants to hear u complain constantly. Partly I think it's jealousy but apart of me thinks have some compassion I would love to be as uncomfortable as you!

Wouldn't it be nice to actually have an accident tho. Not to worry about o times and tww's just suddenly realise you haven't had a period in a while do a test and bing your bfp. That to me sounds like heaven and especially if I managed to get past 8wks before I found out. No all I need is some amnesia pills to erase the last year of baby making and I'm off to make an accident!


----------



## mpepe32

jw - you said it perfectly! And when you find those amnesia pills, be sure to let us know where so we can purchase them too lol


----------



## futurephotos

justwaiting said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to actually have an accident tho. Not to worry about o times and tww's just suddenly realise you haven't had a period in a while do a test and bing your bfp. That to me sounds like heaven and especially if I managed to get past 8wks before I found out. No all I need is some amnesia pills to erase the last year of baby making and I'm off to make an accident!

That would be perfect! It would take so much of the worry away.


----------



## patiently

Ladies my friend who is one day ahead of what i wouldve been in my second pregnancy wants to go to the baby show saturday and I said yes. I do feel excited to see all the things they have as ive always wanted to go. I hope it doesnt turn out to be an emotional day and hopefully i can just enjoy the day or my friend...wish me luck!


----------



## futurephotos

patiently- for me, I've found that I really enjoy looking at baby stuff- like "getting a fix" of it. In some ways it reminds me of what I lost and don't have yet, but in others it makes me all the more excited to have a baby. I think it is great that you're going to support your friend and who knows it may be helpful to you too.


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently - remember that you will have your baby one day so the baby show can be good research for the future :winkwink: I hope you don't feel too emotional when you you're there - I'm sure you'll have a great day with your friend :hugs: Hope your cycle settles down too - you never know, you may catch your egg anyway!

MPepe - you've been through such a lot! It's amazing how resilient people can be. I know what you mean about FB too - I have a friend who had a MC at the same time as my first and she's now 25 wks. I'm really happy for her, but she's starting to put lots of sickeningly happy updates on FB - I remember her saying how hard it was to see updates on FB and now she's doing it herself!!! I know it'd her privilege but can't help feeling a bit miffed that she's not being more sensitive!! OK, rant over!! :brat:

JW - I'd love to have a 'happy accident' - a friend of mine found out she was pregnant when she was 6 months - she was kind of in denial for a while and was only 21, but still, she basically had a 3 month pregnancy! I think it's sad she missed out on some of the excitement, but hey, she missed out on a lot of the worry too!!

AFM, still no AF!! - it was due yesterday so things are looking more positive, but I'm still not going to :test: yet (had used about a million HPTs by this time last month!). Trying not to get excited, but fingers crossed!


----------



## patiently

my fingers are crossed for you i really hope this is it...BFP time!!! its a shame when friends cant be more sensitive, i think she's probably just lost in her own excitement...and hopefully you will be joining her with your excitement...when are you going to test? x


----------



## mpepe32

patiently - hope you have a fun day out!

ladyfog - hoping af doesn't show up F'x


----------



## lexi374

ooooohhhhh ladyfrog fingers crossed for ya xxxxxxx

Patiently i hope you have a nice day with your friend and it is not too stressful for you :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ladyfog - when are you going to test?
Exciting stuff. Any symptoms?
Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Ladyfog

I'm trying very hard to wait until Monday as I'm not sure when I o'd so want to give myself plenty of time one way or another. Still not sign of AF though so you never know!

No major symptom but my nipples are really sore and I'm full of wind! I was sure the :witch: was on her way a couple of days ago - had the kind of tummy ache I've had before my MCs, not a dull cramp but more of a scratchy tender feeling - not sure how else to describe it. That's gone now though. The only other symptom is that I really don't feel I am...know this sounds weird but every time I've been pregnant before I have been convinced I'm not and every time I'm not, I'm convinced I am! 

Anyone else getting to the end of their cycles?


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladyfog...:dust: and hoping you see two lines when you test :hugs:

Mpepe...so sorry that it all seems like a never ending nightmare of things happening :hugs: I apologise for asking but have you bhad all the extensive testing? Autoimmune testing? Only asking seeing as you have MS :hugs: also, you are right to be taking care of the depression and there is NO shame in that at all :hugs:

Patiently...hope the baby show was fun...you WILL get your rainbow baby before you know it :hugs:

Tweak...how are you doing? :hugs:

Lexi...:hugs: lovely 

AFM...in a better place right now and hoping it stays that way for a while. I never got that low before and it scared the crap put of me :dohh:

:dust: to any testers and :hi: to everyone :hugs:

XxX


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies unfortunately I never went to the baby show...i just couldnt face it as the time got closer i just elt worst and worst i really tried...so i have said that if all is well we'll go in february her baby will be a newborn by then...i felt bad but she was really understanding and said that £20 can be used towards other things. But thank you all for your support. 

NeversayNever...welcome back I really missed you hope you're feeling better, sometimes the lows just hit you like a tonne of bricks but you always bounce back...and if you ever need support for the bounce we are all here for you. Taking time out from bnb is ok too..i had to do that earlier in the month...take each day as it comes and try not to put too much pressure on yourself. Sometimes i feel a tad bit better after a good cry. We all try to be such brave women trying to carry on as if nothing ever happened...especially after the loss of two...its ok to let it all out or keep it all in...we should do whatever we feel is best for ourself but like i said im glad your back...we just have to keep pressing forward there can only be light at the end of the tunnel...! 

Lady frog...big day tomorrow!! fingers and toes crossed (if thats possible) i hope you get some good news hun...will be thinking of ya x 

AFM I really want my baby but i dont know if this is the best time...as i have recently stopped working to have work experience in a huge organisation and its unpaid so i literally have no money...but I still want to keep ttc...because I think what will be will be if i dont have a job by the time i get my bfp I will have to deal with it then...please tell me ladies if you think im being so silly and I should stop ttc..I just dont want to miss my chance...not going to use opks, or anything this month just going to wait and see...GL to all ladies, fingers crossed and baby dust to those who are testing x


----------



## mpepe32

never - glad to hear you are feeling better :) I had all the blood tests after my second loss and nothing showed up. I thought maybe soemthing autoimmune would have showed up bc of my health issues but nope. And thanks so very much about your kind comment relating to my depression. I do carry alot of shame with it and making the choice to stay on one of the meds is one of the hardest things I'm doing at this point. 

patiently - life will work itself out, so if it were me, I wouldnt stop ttc. I see plently of moms who aren't in the best financial situation, but things do have a funny way of working out!

I hope we all have really good luck on this thread and can move these conversations to the PAL section sooner rather than later! Hope everyone had a nice weekend :)


----------



## mpepe32

NewToAllThis said:


> Ladyfog - when are you going to test?
> Exciting stuff. Any symptoms?
> Sending you lots of :dust:

hi:flower: I remember you from the other threads. Sorry to see you've had another loss. :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Good morning :hi:.

Patiently - glad you did what was right for you and didn't go to the baby show. Sometimes there are simply things that we need to avoid for a while - and and you will be able to go again (hopefully with a bump!). It's so hard to decide not to try and I think that life is never perfect - if we always waited for the right time, it would never come...so if you fall pregnant while doing your work experience then that's a blessing and you will make it work no matter what :hugs:

NSN, I know how it can hit you when you least expect it - the darkest of times can creep up on you. Glad you've come back round again - it's the greatest irony of this whole process that if we give in to the sadness we'll never get our babies :hugs::hugs:

AFM - brilliant news!!! :bfp: :yipee::headspin::wohoo: tested with an IC first and got a good strong second line (had been sure it was a dud batch last month!) and then my CB Digi says 3+ weeks!!! I guess I must have O'd early as that's a quite a strong +ve. I really hope this is the one that sticks. The excitement is mixed with terror that it could all happen again. But going to stay +ve and take each day at a time - i'll get getting a scan at 8wks so just praying I can see a heartbeat for the first time.

Would you girls mind if I stay on this threat for a while? I know I'm not technically TTC anymore but I'm not confident enough about things to start posting on a PAL threat yet. Would like to see how you all get on too :flower:


----------



## RaspberryMini

Ladyfog - Congratulations on your BFP! 

I'm a couple of days away from testing trying desperately hard to hold off and not symptom spot! 

Hope it's good news for all forthcoming testers! xx


----------



## lexi374

Ladyfrog :happydance::happydance::happydance:

whoo hooo!! So pleased for you honey! Yay our first bfp!!!!

I checked this morning to see if you had posted but must have just missed ya!

Congratulations and please stay on the thread, i think we should all stay whether we get bfps or not xxx

Patiently :hugs: there's never a right time for a baby and you can never afford 1 but just do what you feel is right for you now, and if you do carry on and get ur bfp i have no doubt you will cope just fine xxx

FX for raspberry mini :thumbup:

:hugs: to every1 else.

BD week for me, prob gona ov this weekend xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

patiently said:


> Hi ladies unfortunately I never went to the baby show...i just couldnt face it as the time got closer i just elt worst and worst i really tried...so i have said that if all is well we'll go in february her baby will be a newborn by then...i felt bad but she was really understanding and said that £20 can be used towards other things. But thank you all for your support.
> 
> NeversayNever...welcome back I really missed you hope you're feeling better, sometimes the lows just hit you like a tonne of bricks but you always bounce back...and if you ever need support for the bounce we are all here for you. Taking time out from bnb is ok too..i had to do that earlier in the month...take each day as it comes and try not to put too much pressure on yourself. Sometimes i feel a tad bit better after a good cry. We all try to be such brave women trying to carry on as if nothing ever happened...especially after the loss of two...its ok to let it all out or keep it all in...we should do whatever we feel is best for ourself but like i said im glad your back...we just have to keep pressing forward there can only be light at the end of the tunnel...!
> 
> Lady frog...big day tomorrow!! fingers and toes crossed (if thats possible) i hope you get some good news hun...will be thinking of ya x
> 
> AFM I really want my baby but i dont know if this is the best time...as i have recently stopped working to have work experience in a huge organisation and its unpaid so i literally have no money...but I still want to keep ttc...because I think what will be will be if i dont have a job by the time i get my bfp I will have to deal with it then...please tell me ladies if you think im being so silly and I should stop ttc..I just dont want to miss my chance...not going to use opks, or anything this month just going to wait and see...GL to all ladies, fingers crossed and baby dust to those who are testing x

Thank you :hugs: it is sometimes such a crappy place and you want to be left alone which is ok but you also have to pull yourself out of the hole at the right time too. I feel much calmer about things right now and I hope to stay in that same frame of mind.

I'm sorry you didn't make it to the show but you are only human so don't pressure yourself to do things if you don't feel comfortable with it :hugs: there is also never always a perfect time to have children and like you well know...you can't time it either...go with the flow and enjoy it as much as you can :hugs:



mpepe32 said:


> never - glad to hear you are feeling better :) I had all the blood tests after my second loss and nothing showed up. I thought maybe soemthing autoimmune would have showed up bc of my health issues but nope. And thanks so very much about your kind comment relating to my depression. I do carry alot of shame with it and making the choice to stay on one of the meds is one of the hardest things I'm doing at this point.
> 
> patiently - life will work itself out, so if it were me, I wouldnt stop ttc. I see plently of moms who aren't in the best financial situation, but things do have a funny way of working out!
> 
> I hope we all have really good luck on this thread and can move these conversations to the PAL section sooner rather than later! Hope everyone had a nice weekend :)

I am glad you had all the testing but again...how frustrating to not have answers :hugs: have they not said anything else on the matter seeing as they are all around the same time? :hugs: it takes a bigger and better person to admit they have mental health issues and I take my hat off to you for dealing with it in such a positive manner. Your forevevr baby and angel babies will all be very proud their mommy for doing so :hugs:



Ladyfog said:


> Good morning :hi:.
> 
> Patiently - glad you did what was right for you and didn't go to the baby show. Sometimes there are simply things that we need to avoid for a while - and and you will be able to go again (hopefully with a bump!). It's so hard to decide not to try and I think that life is never perfect - if we always waited for the right time, it would never come...so if you fall pregnant while doing your work experience then that's a blessing and you will make it work no matter what :hugs:
> 
> NSN, I know how it can hit you when you least expect it - the darkest of times can creep up on you. Glad you've come back round again - it's the greatest irony of this whole process that if we give in to the sadness we'll never get our babies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM - brilliant news!!! :bfp: :yipee::headspin::wohoo: tested with an IC first and got a good strong second line (had been sure it was a dud batch last month!) and then my CB Digi says 3+ weeks!!! I guess I must have O'd early as that's a quite a strong +ve. I really hope this is the one that sticks. The excitement is mixed with terror that it could all happen again. But going to stay +ve and take each day at a time - i'll get getting a scan at 8wks so just praying I can see a heartbeat for the first time.
> 
> Would you girls mind if I stay on this threat for a while? I know I'm not technically TTC anymore but I'm not confident enough about things to start posting on a PAL threat yet. Would like to see how you all get on too :flower:

:wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin: :wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin:

Lady fog I am so pleased for your fantastic news and I for one have NO problem you staying on this thread...we will all help and support you as much as we can. If anyone does feel uncomfortable with it, would you mind putting your updates in a spoiler maybe? I don't know how everyone else will feel but I am ok with seeing your fantastic news and updates :hugs:

Raspberry...when are you testing? :dust: and good luck :hugs:

Lexi...happy shagging :haha:

XxX


----------



## RaspberryMini

Neversay - I'm trying to hold out until the weekend but it's getting so bad I'm dreaming about it! AF is due on Thursday so I want to wait at least until then. I've been using CBFM so I miss POAS!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Raspberry...my doctor told me I'm just torturing myself by waiting to test and I do see his point. I just hate seeing BFN's but have no way of holding out till AF :shrug:

Ladyfog...was meant to have asked you, when was your LMP? Was it a normal period? Either you have more than one egg in there or you really did ovulate really really early :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks so much for your happy reactions guys - it means a lot :kiss:. I'd love to stay on this threat with you all and if anyone at any time feels sensitive about me posting about anything, you just have to say. I'll be sensitive and really just want to continue supporting you all and see you all get your BPFs too!! 

Lexi - as NSN said, happy shagging :winkwink: Just do it lots and hopefully you'll catch that egg!

I'm so glad I waited to test this time. I drove myself mad last month symptom spotting and testing only to be disappointed. This time I thought, "well if I'm pregnant, I'm pregnant and testing won't make any difference". I know I'm saying that from the point of view of actually getting a BFP, but I think it would have been OK if AF had arrived too as I was less worked up about the whole thing - Raspeberry Mini, be patient if you can and hoping you get good news too!

NSN, my LMP was 26 September so 5 weeks ago today. It means that I must have O'd no later than day 14 rather than the expected 16-17. I did have lots of EWCM on day 11 which I was surprised about at the time and we started BDing around that time. I had twinges in both ovaries this month which is unusual for me though so wondering if that had anything to do with it. Maybe I O'd twice?

Good luck everyone else - if I can do it we all can! :happydance:


----------



## lexi374

I was thinking maybe more than 1 in there too!! :winkwink:

How exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladyfog...seeing as it makes you 5 weeks, the digi is probably right saying 3+ and what a fab attitude to have :hugs: 

Keep us all posted, gives me hope :flower:

XxX


----------



## patiently

omgggg ladyfrog im soooooo happy for you congrats!!!! i was really routin for u!!! and u saved the punchline until the end of your message im soooooo happy i wish you all the best and a happy and healthy 9 months and a sticky bean im so happy this is the best news ive heard in a long time...so happy for you x x x


----------



## patiently

ladyfog im so sorry i think i called you ladyfrog sorry hun!!! ..but just wanted to say im more than happy for you to stay here i agree with nsn that we should all stay on this thread i actually feel like i have bonded with you all..x


----------



## lexi374

ooops crap so did i, im sorry hun must be the excitement! Sorry! xxxx


----------



## Ladyfog

No worries ladies!! :haha:

Thanks for all your lovely kind wishes - still can't believe it's happened but trying to be happy and not too scared. Can't see past the first scan yet, but keep telling myself that people do get pregnant and at the end of it actually end up with a baby so maybe that will be me this time. I hope so with all my heart.

It's lovely that we can all be there for one another :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Ladyfog - CONGRATS!!!! :happydance::happydance: OMG how awesome!! I would love for you to stay here! :hugs: 


AFM - had a good weekend away and trying to catch up some. We got lots of snow, in a freak October snowstorm. Crazy busy at work, and just waiting for ovulation I guess. Not much going on otherwise :shrug:


----------



## justwaiting

Ladyfog - Congratulations on your bfp thats great news. I think a few success stories on this thread will be good for all of us. those people who are telling you that being pregnant does often end in a baby are right. I hope all of us when we get our bfp's will also get our babies. keep us updated on your progress. I look forward to blod photo's and alien photo's and then actually looking like a baby photo's!

AFM cd5 for me and cycle tracking begins again this friday. I have decided I will do it this month and if no success I wont do it until after my holiday in january. I hate focusing on it and it didn't matter that I had sex on the right day last month I still didn't get pregnant. It's out of my hands. so one more tracking cycle and then back to just bding but I'm actually feeling pretty good about this month although it's only early days!


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks Tweak and JW :hugs::hugs:

I read a good plan for egg catching and thought I'd pass it on - I did it properly a couple of months ago (it was probably too early after my MC for everything to be working again) and then kind of did it last month, although I was a bit tired from work last month so wasn't quite as enthusiastic! 

1. Start BDing every other day at CD8, then start testing for O at day CD10 for 10 days. 
2. If you get a +ve OPK then do it every day for the 3 days after you get the +ve and then go back to every other day. 
3. If you don't get a +ve (like me - I'm rubbish at catching my LH surge) then continue to do it every other day until day 30.
4. Test on Day 35 if AF hasn't arrived.

I think I've remembered it right - I think it's good as it means that even if you O early, there's still a chance you can BD at the right time. 

JW - I said exactly the same thing a couple of weeks ago - I didn't want to be in a 2ww over Christmas, especially as I found out I was pregnant with my first last Christmas Eve. Where are you going on holiday? Is it somewhere hot to escape the winter? Good luck this month :flower:

Tweak - not long now until it's action stations :winkwink:


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone!

Can I join this thread? We've been TTC for over a year now & I've had two miscarriages. One was early at just 5 weeks and the second was at almost 8 weeks which they suspected was ectopic so I had to have surgery. I've had a number of tests since & everything seems fine! We took 3 months off from TTC after the 2nd miscarriage in late April and have been back trying for 3 months now.

It's such an emotional and sadly a heartbreaking experience as I'm sure you all know too well. I'm still feel like I'm on a roller coaster as one day I'm really positive then AF will show up and the disappointment kills me.

I would love to get to know you all and offer my support to you too!


----------



## Tweak0605

JW - We're pretty close in cycle days! How long are your cycles normally?

Ladyfog - thanks hun! We kinda tried the SMEP plan last cycle - BD'd every other day till the + OPK then that day and 2 days after. Didn't work unfortunately :( Hopefully this month is the month!

Lily - Welcome :flower: sorry about your losses :hugs: You're in good company here. This whole experience is a roller coaster, and I feel the same way as you. I get my hopes up too early in the TWW and get so disappointed when AF shows. I had a MMC in March, and an early miscarriage in June, and have been trying almost 1 year total. This 5 month stretch of TTC, after the 2nd miscarriage, is taking it's toll on me.


----------



## Neversaynever

Tweak...:hugs: hun

Ladyfog....we can barely manage rudies twice a month never mind that amount :rofl: how are you feeling?

Lily...welcome :flower: sorry you are here but the support and understanding is really useful...like a little family :hugs: the hope of seeing those two lines at the end of the month bringe so much emotion and yes...the disappointment is crushing and I say soul destroying...one day....we will all get our rainbow babies and I will be cheering everyone of us on :thumbup:

Raspberry...you holding up ok?

Lexi...started your mission?

JW...don't be harsh on yourself sweet :hugs:

:hugs: :dust: to everyone

XxX


----------



## mpepe32

Congrats lady! hope you've got a sticky bean this time around.

never - because I couldn't get the endo biopsy done, I will start taking progesterone a few days after I ovulate. My LP's are 10-11 days, so maybe that's my issue.

Afm - feeling really crappy about things today. Found out dh's cousin delivered a baby girl this morning and between that news and halloween last night with all the cute little ones, I am literally fighting back tears today. I knew she was due any day but it just reenforces how rotten things are for me and makes me feel guilty I feel this way. And now I'm at work and I get to see my manager's belly bump. Sorry to bring the thread down :( just a bad day.


----------



## futurephotos

Ladyfog- congrats!!

Patiently- I'm glad your friend was supportive of you when you decided not to go with her to the baby expo. As for ttc and feeling like financially it could be difficult- I think that where there is a will there is a way and that things have a way of working themselves out. If it were me I'd keep ttc. If we waited until we were out of debt we'd never have a child. I don't feel like money is a good reason to put the rest of your life on hold.

Lily- I just recently wandered into this thread too. Glad to see you over here too :)

mpepe- it happens to all of us. The kids sure were cute last night! Made me want one all the more.


----------



## RaspberryMini

Hi everyone and welcome to any newcomers :flower: I'm still holding off testing but my CBFM started flashing m today so it's not long now!

TBH no idea which way it will go I don't feel pregnant but nor do I feel Like AF is about to arrive. If AF does arrive then we'll try again one more month then take a months break as we've got a trip to the US late Jan/early Feb and if we kept going I'd still be I the risky early stages whilst we are there - I don't mind going pregnant but past the risky time but I don't want the added stress of being in the early stages of pregnancy and on my holiday!


----------



## Ladyfog

Mpepe, don't apologise for feeling down, we've all been there. It's times when you see others having their babies that remind you what you've been through and what we still don't have, and that's tough. It will all be OK in the end though :hugs:

Lilly - welcome! :flower: Sorry for your losses, but we will support you the best we can.

Hugs to everyone else :hugs: Remember every day that passes is another day closer to that BFP :hugs:

AFM, I have had the fear so badly today. Tummy and hips are achey and it just takes me right back to last time I was pregnant. I know it's normal, but I've been caught out twice with MMCs when I thought everything was OK so just don't feel I can trust my body anymore. I have a Drs appt tomorrow so she should arrange for an 8wk scan so it will be good to start the ball rolling. Sorry to winge when I've been so lucky.


----------



## Ladyfog

RaspberryMini said:


> Hi everyone and welcome to any newcomers :flower: I'm still holding off testing but my CBFM started flashing m today so it's not long now!
> 
> TBH no idea which way it will go I don't feel pregnant but nor do I feel Like AF is about to arrive. If AF does arrive then we'll try again one more month then take a months break as we've got a trip to the US late Jan/early Feb and if we kept going I'd still be I the risky early stages whilst we are there - I don't mind going pregnant but past the risky time but I don't want the added stress of being in the early stages of pregnancy and on my holiday!

Raspberry - when are you going to test? Well done for holding out!

I don't think you can always tell - I was convinced I wasn't!


----------



## RaspberryMini

Hey ladyfog going to wait until Friday AF should have arrived by then. I've promised myself to wait it out and think that it's no biggie if it BFN. It's my birthday this month, then Christmas, then we have a holiday. I'd love for it be BFP just feel like I have to focus on the other positive things going on for me right now.


----------



## justwaiting

Ladyfog - The concerns you have don't mean ur wingeing, we will all be the same when we get our bfp's. It is very hard to trust your body when it has let u down more than once. Good luck with the scan and the drs apt let us know how it goes.

Tweak - My cycles are 28days or there abouts (been abit all over the place) I'm on cd6 and we started the bding last night, just practice for next week! how long are your cycles? I think I remember us being very close last month in testing.

Welcome Lily, Sorry for you losses, you've found a wonderful bunch of women.

Good luck raspberry. 


Hi to everyone else and I hope everything is going well for everyone.


----------



## Tweak0605

mpepe - sorry you've been feeling so down :( I've been having up and down days, thinking of "what could've been." All these holidays and not being pregnant is gonna take it's toll on me. Hope you feel better :hugs:

Raspberry - good luck!!

Ladyfog - good luck tomorrow! I hope you can try and rest and relax a bit. Take it one day at a time :hugs:

JW - My cycles are between 33-35 days long. Last cycle was 33 days, because I took soy. I'm hoping to push it up even further taking soy again. We're definitely close in CD. I think we'll start BDing over the weekend and try for every other day to every 2 days.


----------



## Neversaynever

Mpepe...don't be harsh on yourself and you are NOT bringing the thread down at all..that is what it is for..good things, bad things lows and highs hun :hugs:

Lady...totally normal and man we would all be nervous, petrified and on that roller ocaster just like you when we see those two lines :hugs: take it ONE day at a time, we have all been there and we will all be there agian before we know it. I think we forget that intense fear and being out of our control and we also know that pain of a loss. You'll be ok :hugs:

RM...you still holding off ok?

Future...patiently...lily....JW...tweak...pants forgotten other names but you are in my thoughts too :hugs:

AFM...had a BFP dream and now I've woken up in a weird mood as it felt so real. Damn you subconscious messing with me when I was doing so well :grr:

XxX


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh hun, I'm sorry for that dream. I had one of those during the last TWW. One that was so real, that I was horribly disappointed when I woke up. 

:hugs:


----------



## 2012Baby

I'm new! Thought I might join you as I've been a "lurker" for a few months, but feel like questions come up or posts that I want to reply to...

I will preface with the fact that I know absolutely nothing about all of this ttc stuff and thought it would just happen. Well, it did, but then, it didn't.

I'm 34 and DH is 37 and this is our first time trying. We did get a BFP two years ago when not trying and that turned into a chemical pregnancy. We started trying officially in September - but ov had already happened. Tried again in October and got 3 BFP's on FRER. Went to the doc and got a BFN on a blood test. They would not do a quantitative test and said that I must have purchased a bad test. Um, no. Symptoms mixed with BFP's leads me to believe that it was another chemical.

Trying again this month using OPK - guessing at ov around the 15th!


----------



## Neversaynever

2012Baby said:


> I'm new! Thought I might join you as I've been a "lurker" for a few months, but feel like questions come up or posts that I want to reply to...
> 
> I will preface with the fact that I know absolutely nothing about all of this ttc stuff and thought it would just happen. Well, it did, but then, it didn't.
> 
> I'm 34 and DH is 37 and this is our first time trying. We did get a BFP two years ago when not trying and that turned into a chemical pregnancy. We started trying officially in September - but ov had already happened. Tried again in October and got 3 BFP's on FRER. Went to the doc and got a BFN on a blood test. They would not do a quantitative test and said that I must have purchased a bad test. Um, no. Symptoms mixed with BFP's leads me to believe that it was another chemical.
> 
> Trying again this month using OPK - guessing at ov around the 15th!

Welcome and sorry to hear of the chemical pregnancies...as I always say...one loss is too many :hugs:

Ask any questions you want...I'm sure there will be someone around to answer stuff whether in here or other sections.

Remember...you can time it to perfection and still nothing happens :dohh: and TRY to keep it fun...hard I know :hugs:

Tweak...it's put me in a funk all day :hissy:

XxX


----------



## pink80

Hi Ladies

I've been lurking as I'm still all over the place - my body is driving me mad!!

Just wanted to leave you all some :hugs: & :dust: xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks Pink80 - sending some :hugs: your way too. Hope things settle down soon - you're body knows what it has to do, it just sounds like it's taking a while.

NSN - sorry you've had dream that's brought you down, just as you were starting to feel better. Just try to think about it happening for real, which it will :hugs::hugs:

And, welcome 2010baby. Any questions, feel free to ask - I was thinking this morning that we've probably all been pregnant more times than many people with babies have, so we're all technically pregnancy experts :winkwink:

RM - keep holding off until Friday if you can! - will have my fingers crossed for you!

AFM, had my Drs appt this afternoon. We filled in the forms for the scan, but she doesn't think I'll get an early 'reassurance' scan as we first hoped. She's going to check, but if not, I'll arrange a private one. I decided not to get one last time and really regretted it so I'll definitely have a scan of some sort at about 8wks - want to leave it long enough so there's no doubt about whether it's good news or bad... 

Still absolutely terrified at the moment, and my anxiety has flared right up (have had issues in the past but it comes back with a vengeance each pregnancy for a couple of weeks). Just trying to ride it out for now. 

Hi everyone else - hope you've all had good days :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Pink...:hugs: hun, anything we can do to help?

Lady...I am ok, was just a bit unsettling and it brings it all home again :dohh:

We have already discusses scans for next pregnant :wacko: I will have one at 7 weeks and 10 weeks due to history with both losses. I'll be a loon by then anyway :haha:

XxX


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks never and tweak. You know, dreams do mean something bc 2 times I got a BFP, I had dreamt about it a few days before. So you never know!

Feeling slightly better today but still pretty bummed out. AF came yesterday so we are going to start ttc again this month. I just past the 2 year mark of ttc and nothing to show for it but 4angel babies. I took 2 (not one) months after this last mc because I just needed a break and was in no state to deal with another mc if it had of happened. I have spent the last 2 birthdays mc'g and I'm so ready to have my luck and all of ours turn around. 

Hope all of you are doing well :)

Lady - try to at least enjoy a little bit of this. The nurse at my ob/gyn office tries to get me to think posititve and treat every new one as just that. It's a new one and being stressed and scared won't change things so try as best you can :)


----------



## RaspberryMini

Hey everyone - I'm still holding off but not feeling too positive as I feel more and more like AF is on the way. Trying not to stress about it as that'll only delay things for the next cycle to try again.

Never - I've had the same dream a couple of times this week, it is distressing, so much so it's affected my sleep when I've had the dream so I know how you're feeling :hugs:

As the saying (or my version of) it ain't over until AF arrives :dust: to all and a hello and welcome to all new posters :flower:


----------



## lexi374

:hi: Lily hope and 2012 baby :hugs:

Raspberry hope you are holding out ok x

Mpepe i feel much the same, just heard various announcements over the last few days from friends, on facebook and at work. Its crap its so hard to be happy for everyone when it seems so easy for them and so hard for us, i just hope we all get there 1 day really soon x

Ladyfog :hugs: its hard to be positive after bad experiences but we are all hoping this is it for you, and this is your take home :baby: x

JW, Tweak, Pink :hugs:

Nsn sorry bout the dream, that makes you feel :sad1: and :grr: x

Afm yep ive started my mission, we :sex: at the weekend, then yesterday am and this morning, not sure whether to skip tom then do fri, prob ov somewhere between friday and monday? Dont wanna burn him out! :haha:

:dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## RaspberryMini

Neversaynever said:


> Pink...:hugs: hun, anything we can do to help?
> 
> Lady...I am ok, was just a bit unsettling and it brings it all home again :dohh:
> 
> We have already discusses scans for next pregnant :wacko: I will have one at 7 weeks and 10 weeks due to history with both losses. I'll be a loon by then anyway :haha:
> 
> XxX

Meant to add, we opted for a private scan at 7w 1d last time - I had an empty sac which showed as 5-6 weeks, obviously we know what the outcome was now but I ended up feeling worse and the place I went to I just felt as though they were after the money with no concern for my feelings. we were literally in and in 5 minutes with more questions than answers, the only advice they offered was come back next week and we'll rescan - for a fee of course!

I probably just had a bad experience but I'd definitely research and get recommendations for an early scanning centre for the future :thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ladyfog said:


> No worries ladies!! :haha:
> 
> Thanks for all your lovely kind wishes - still can't believe it's happened but trying to be happy and not too scared. Can't see past the first scan yet, but keep telling myself that people do get pregnant and at the end of it actually end up with a baby so maybe that will be me this time. I hope so with all my heart.
> 
> It's lovely that we can all be there for one another :hugs::hugs::hugs:


Ladyfog - OMG. Massive massive congratulations for your bfp. Great news. Our first one, yippee! :wohoo:
I know where you are coming from with the feelings you are having. If only we could be like first time bfp'ers, but hold onto that thought... people do get pregnant and end up with a healthy baby. It's what I have to tell myself all the time as it feels like it will never happen to me.
And yes, please stick.around. I'd be offended if you left us :rofl:

Mpepe - yes, I remember you too. Think we started TTC and had losses around the same time. It's been 2 years for me now.
So sorry for your losses, 4 must be so hard. Really hope you can get some answers and get your forever baby. Sorry you're not feeling great, its so hard.:hugs:

Hi to all the newbies, sorry for your losses but you're all very welcome here - the more the merrier. We can vent with each other.

AFM - not been on much, back at work now and its taking its toll. I'm knackered!
Plus my PMA has slipped the last few days. In limboland, no Ov and no AF and its so frustrating. Just praying AF doesn't make me wait 12 weeks like last time.
Plus facing yet another Christmas with no bump or baby, its a harsh reality :cry:


----------



## patiently

RaspberryMini said:


> TBH no idea which way it will go I don't feel pregnant but nor do I feel Like AF is about to arrive. If AF does arrive then we'll try again one more month then take a months break as we've got a trip to the US late Jan/early Feb and if we kept going I'd still be I the risky early stages whilst we are there - I don't mind going pregnant but past the risky time but I don't want the added stress of being in the early stages of pregnancy and on my holiday!

hun i really do hope you get your bfp! both times ive been pregnant i really thought AF was about to show...i even had a scan at 3 weeks and the dr said that the lining of my cervix was so thick and was i expecting to start my period to which i replied yes...only 5 days later i got my bfp! so I do hope you get your bfp!! fingers crossed and sending lots of baby dust...



Ladyfog said:


> AFM, I have had the fear so badly today. Tummy and hips are achey and it just takes me right back to last time I was pregnant. I know it's normal, but I've been caught out twice with MMCs when I thought everything was OK so just don't feel I can trust my body anymore. I have a Drs appt tomorrow so she should arrange for an 8wk scan so it will be good to start the ball rolling. Sorry to winge when I've been so lucky.

I hope your dr's appointment goes well tomorrow and that she will reassure you that all is ok...its only natural to have this feeling after two losses but I do hope that your bean is a sticky one and you go on to have a happy and healthy 9 months...maybe try to do something during the day to occupy your thoughts and to distract you...you're really not winging!!! this si the place to vent and all what your feeling is exactly what we all are probably going to experience when we get our bfp...good luck tomorrow hun...wish you all the best x x x:hugs:



Tweak0605 said:


> My cycles are between 33-35 days long. Last cycle was 33 days, because I took soy. I'm hoping to push it up even further taking soy again. We're definitely close in CD. I think we'll start BDing over the weekend and try for every other day to every 2 days.

I hope you catch your egg this cycle Tweak!! 



Neversaynever said:


> AFM...had a BFP dream and now I've woken up in a weird mood as it felt so real. Damn you subconscious messing with me when I was doing so well :grr:
> 
> XxX

NSN i'm so sorry your dream upset you:hugs:..sometimes we think about things so much that they become reflective in our subconscious...I was thinking about my baby and then i had one of these dreams the other day. It was so realistic...but i really really do believe that its something positive, that our dreams our subconsciously letting us know that we're going to get our babies soon...fingers crossed for you hun and hoping that dream will become a reality really soon. :hugs:



2012Baby said:


> I
> I'm 34 and DH is 37 and this is our first time trying. We did get a BFP two years ago when not trying and that turned into a chemical pregnancy. We started trying officially in September - but ov had already happened. Tried again in October and got 3 BFP's on FRER. Went to the doc and got a BFN on a blood test. They would not do a quantitative test and said that I must have purchased a bad test. Um, no. Symptoms mixed with BFP's leads me to believe that it was another chemical.
> 
> Trying again this month using OPK - guessing at ov around the 15th!

I am so sorry for your losses:hugs: 

Welcome to the thread, this is the most amazing thread i have come by in terms of support and genuine understanding...I hope you catch the egg this month and go on to having a healthy and happy nine months...



mpepe32 said:


> Feeling slightly better today but still pretty bummed out. AF came yesterday so we are going to start ttc again this month. I just past the 2 year mark of ttc and nothing to show for it but 4angel babies. I took 2 (not one) months after this last mc because I just needed a break and was in no state to deal with another mc if it had of happened. I have spent the last 2 birthdays mc'g and I'm so ready to have my luck and all of ours turn around.

So sorry AF came yesterday hun:hugs: Its strange how now we measure time in our lives by what would've been our EDD and ttc time, I am so focused on ttc it has become my new way of figuring out time! I can imagine how it feels to ttc after two years as im not that far behind you, its been a year and half for me. But just think that in that two years time you could have an 15 month old child...i really do hope you catch your egg really soon hun 


lexi374 said:


> Afm yep ive started my mission, we :sex: at the weekend, then yesterday am and this morning, not sure whether to skip tom then do fri, prob ov somewhere between friday and monday? Dont wanna burn him out! :haha:
> 
> :dust: to all xxxxxx

Good luck hun hope you catch the egg...!! 


To all the new ladies...welcome!!!

AFM im on cd 14 and have BD sunday and Tuesday i have no idea about when i will ovulate as im not using opks..were kind of just going with the flow this month...just going to bd as frequently as possible fingers crossed that november is going to be a good month!! bring on the bfp's!!!


----------



## Ladyfog

Good luck with the :sex: Lexi and Patiently. Hope you catch your eggs this month, and remember to have fun!

RM, thanks for the advice about the scan - our local hospital does private scans so I think the referral process will be pretty smooth if it's another 'sad scan'. I'm prepared for anything really, and both previous MCs were missed so have been there before.

I was really sure AF was on her way a few days before my BFP - had all the feelings, so hold on there. And if she turns up, we're all here for you :hugs:

NTAL - thanks :hugs: I hope AF turns up soon. It's ironic how you dread it for months but she's a wonderful sign that things are back on track. I'm sure she's on her way soon.

Trying to stay positive today - hormones were really bad yesterday. Cried at work, got a massive anxiety attack and then shouted at DH when I got home for not making the bed! Hopefully I will feel calmer today, and I know I need to be enjoying this bit. Even if my baby is only be with me for a short time I should appreciate it now. It's a new pregnancy so I have to believe this one's going to work - how's that for PMA today!


----------



## Neversaynever

RM...hoping AF stays away and if not...:hugs: all here for you. First MC of mine, I got to 11+5 and had a bleed, went for a scan and no baby...just a large yolk sac and it devastated me. Last MC...went for a scan as I badgered my GP to sned me at 7 weeks and there was a HB and measuring on track. At 10+5 I had a tiny bleed and got seen at EPAU and got the bad news again. My GP will send me to the EPAU regardless so I won't have to go private :flower:

Patiently...happy :sex: and I am grateful that I also think this thread is helpful and I know where everyone is coming from too :hugs:

Lexi...happy :sex: to you too, missing one day won't hurt :winkwink:

Lady...you will have ups and downs hun and it is going to be hard....loving todays PMA...are you going to put up a ticker? :hugs:

:hi: and :dust: to all

XxX


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks lexi, new and patiently 

New - yup just past the 2 year mark myself with nothing but heart ache to show for it. So hoping DH's cousin who just had a little girl doesn't visit for Christmas bc seeing a newborn would be too hard. They live in the US so as bad as it is to say and and please God forgive me, I hope they decide just to spend the holidays close to home. I hope God forgives me for these bad thoughts. I'm just so jealous that life is so easy for some and not for us.


Patiently - Thanks but I'm not upset af came yesterday, we took these last 2 months off. Last time I got a BFP (and then 4th mc) was the first time we got back to ttc and that was only 2 months after the third mc. I just couldn't handle another mc so close needed a break both physically and mentally.


----------



## RaspberryMini

Still holding off - one more sleep! I feel more than ever today that it will be BFN and I'm ok with it (i think) that may change tomorrow when it's confirmed one way or the other :wacko:

Ladyfog - glad your local hospital provides that service. I'd be much more comfortable there than any private scanning centre now. Hope your doing ok too.:flower:

NSN - good you've got a supportive GP. On my second pregnancy I called the midwives office sobbing because I was so scared and the mw (not mine fortunately) basically told me not to be so silly. I've been to my own GP since who has offered us lots of support when we get pregnant again so I feel a little more at ease with it. I think its awful that your left without any support or advice for weeks on end especially when you've suffered losses - well that's the experience of my area anyway.

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

It looks like you guys have a long posting but can I join you guys? I am TTC #1 after 3 MC's in the last year. Just went through all of my testing with the specialist and just got the green light to start trying so we did this month. FX that this will be good month.


----------



## Ladyfog

BeachChica said:


> It looks like you guys have a long posting but can I join you guys? I am TTC #1 after 3 MC's in the last year. Just went through all of my testing with the specialist and just got the green light to start trying so we did this month. FX that this will be good month.

You are more than welcome to join this threat Beachchica. So sorry for your losses - did the specialist find anything wrong? Glad you are able to try again. Lots of :dust: coming your way.

RM - any news? Hope it's BFP but if not, we'll all be here for hugs :hugs:. Thinking of you.

AFM, after my PMA of yesterday morning, work was an absolute nightmare - was in floods of tears by lunchtime! :cry: I've made a mistake with some numbers I was working on and I really p*ssed off my manager - pretty sure it wouldn't have happened if I had been thinking straight. My manager who knew all about my MCs and had experienced similar things herself left at the end of Sept and I've got a new manager (a man) who knows nothing about what I've been through this year so I can't explain to him why I've been so stupid. I'm just not sure he'll understand if I do tell him so for now I'm just biting my tongue and trying to patch up the mess I've made :shrug:


----------



## Ladyfog

Neversaynever said:


> Lady...you will have ups and downs hun and it is going to be hard....loving todays PMA...are you going to put up a ticker? :hugs:
> 
> XxX

NSN - I tried to do that the other day but couldn't work out how! How do you do a ticker? Where do you get the pictures etc from? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Tweak0605

Ladyfog - I hope you're doing okay today :hugs: For a ticker, some girls like the ones from here:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx -- that tell you how big baby is .. you can also search for pregnancy tickers and see what comes up. Once you get the code, go to User CP then Edit Signature and paste it in there. 

NSN - Sorry the dream had you in a funk. They do that to me too, when I have them. Totally throws off my whole day. :hugs:

Raspberry - Any news yet?

BeachChica - You're more than welcome to join our group. :flower: Sorry about your losses :hugs: You'll find a great group of girls here for support. 


Soooo, I think I've had a change of mind regarding next cycle. I know I said I was going to go to the doctors, but now I'm thinking of taking a break. It's going to be around the holidays, and I'm not sure if I want to endure testing and everything before Christmas time. We may just quit EVERYTHING - no OPKs, temping, checking CM or CP .. nothing. Not sure though. In some ways, I want to, so I can focus on my weight loss, but I desperately want a baby as well. To see so many friends out there getting pregnant and having babies, makes me feel worse that I don't have mine. :(

We'll see :shrug:


----------



## mpepe32

Tweak, I can absolutely relate to your feelings. I have heard of so many stories where the couple gives up ttc, and then they get pregnant! Also, I can say that these last 2 months off of ttc for me have been a treat, no temping, no opk's, no hpt's no symptoms spotting, much more relaxing. You have to do what you feel is best for you :)


----------



## Neversaynever

BeachChica said:


> It looks like you guys have a long posting but can I join you guys? I am TTC #1 after 3 MC's in the last year. Just went through all of my testing with the specialist and just got the green light to start trying so we did this month. FX that this will be good month.

Welcome...so sorry for your losses :hugs: I only set this thread up a short while ago, scary how many of us are all in the same boat :cry: :dust: for this month and :hugs:



Ladyfog said:


> BeachChica said:
> 
> 
> It looks like you guys have a long posting but can I join you guys? I am TTC #1 after 3 MC's in the last year. Just went through all of my testing with the specialist and just got the green light to start trying so we did this month. FX that this will be good month.
> 
> You are more than welcome to join this threat Beachchica. So sorry for your losses - did the specialist find anything wrong? Glad you are able to try again. Lots of :dust: coming your way.
> 
> RM - any news? Hope it's BFP but if not, we'll all be here for hugs :hugs:. Thinking of you.
> 
> AFM, after my PMA of yesterday morning, work was an absolute nightmare - was in floods of tears by lunchtime! :cry: I've made a mistake with some numbers I was working on and I really p*ssed off my manager - pretty sure it wouldn't have happened if I had been thinking straight. My manager who knew all about my MCs and had experienced similar things herself left at the end of Sept and I've got a new manager (a man) who knows nothing about what I've been through this year so I can't explain to him why I've been so stupid. I'm just not sure he'll understand if I do tell him so for now I'm just biting my tongue and trying to patch up the mess I've made :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm sorry...this is how it will be for a while...lacl of concentration etc, don't beat yourself up over it :hugs:

If you feel comfortable telling him then do, personally...I'd just use the womens problems excuse and hopefully he will back off.

As for tickers, where you a tickers in siggy's that you like, click on them and they will take you to the site so you can make your own. Copy the link for the forum code and then add it to your signature. I'm crap at explaining sorry :dohh:



Tweak0605 said:


> Ladyfog - I hope you're doing okay today :hugs: For a ticker, some girls like the ones from here:
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx -- that tell you how big baby is .. you can also search for pregnancy tickers and see what comes up. Once you get the code, go to User CP then Edit Signature and paste it in there.
> 
> NSN - Sorry the dream had you in a funk. They do that to me too, when I have them. Totally throws off my whole day. :hugs:
> 
> Raspberry - Any news yet?
> 
> BeachChica - You're more than welcome to join our group. :flower: Sorry about your losses :hugs: You'll find a great group of girls here for support.
> 
> 
> Soooo, I think I've had a change of mind regarding next cycle. I know I said I was going to go to the doctors, but now I'm thinking of taking a break. It's going to be around the holidays, and I'm not sure if I want to endure testing and everything before Christmas time. We may just quit EVERYTHING - no OPKs, temping, checking CM or CP .. nothing. Not sure though. In some ways, I want to, so I can focus on my weight loss, but I desperately want a baby as well. To see so many friends out there getting pregnant and having babies, makes me feel worse that I don't have mine. :(
> 
> We'll see :shrug:

Tweak..you do whatever you feel is right, I don't know how people totally shut off from TTC once they know all the stuff :shrug: hoping that you CAN switch off from it all and get a lovely sticky BFP in the process :hugs:

RM...did you test hun :hugs:

Happy Friday all and have a good weekend :flower:

XxX


----------



## RaspberryMini

I've not tested properly yet.... I say properly because DH was on call with his job last night and we had a night of very interrupted sleep, I was so tired this morning it completely went out of my head. I tried when I got home from work just but my wee was so pale and diluted I decided to wait a bit longer.

Still no sign of AF but other than that don't feel any different. I'm officially 1 day late now but it doesn't really mean much since this is only the first full cycle after the 2nd mc I think my body is just playing tricks on me!

I'll post back first thing tomorrow - I've in got a digi ready just in case


----------



## Neversaynever

RM...hoping the delay is because you are preggo :hugs:

Some happy news for me...I went for an interview and I got offered the job pending references :yipee: will be a fresh start to 2012 and much needed :flower:

XxX


----------



## mpepe32

Neversaynever said:


> RM...hoping the delay is because you are preggo :hugs:
> 
> Some happy news for me...I went for an interview and I got offered the job pending references :yipee: will be a fresh start to 2012 and much needed :flower:
> 
> XxX

Congratuations!!!!!:happydance: jeeez glad there is sone good news today on this thread regardless of what type of news it it!:flower: 

and good luck RM! Not feeling anything means nothing, there were at least two times where I conceived and had no smyptoms beyond missging af!


----------



## BeachChica

Ladyfog said:


> You are more than welcome to join this threat Beachchica. So sorry for your losses - did the specialist find anything wrong? Glad you are able to try again. Lots of :dust: coming your way.

Thanks Ladyfog - My last MC was tested and found out it was a Trisomy 12 (doesn't really mean much because they have no way or knowing that the others were the same cause). Then after about 3 1/2 months of a variety of testing with a specialist the only thing they really found was a high Homocysteine level. There are some conflicting beliefs on whether this would cause a MC. Regardless, it apparently can cause birth defects so I am now on 2 mg of Folic Acid (in addition to my prenatal vitamins) to get this level down. Basically my doctor just feels like I have just had "bad luck" and I kept falling into the normal statistic that approx 40% of pregnancies end in MC. :shrug: I am hoping that all the poking around they did helped "clear things out" for a successful pregnancy next time!!! 

Raspberry - FX that you are prego too!! My last pregnancy I was waiting and waiting for AF just thinking that my cycle was still out of whack and it ended up being a BFP!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

mpepe32 said:


> Tweak, I can absolutely relate to your feelings. I have heard of so many stories where the couple gives up ttc, and then they get pregnant! Also, I can say that these last 2 months off of ttc for me have been a treat, no temping, no opk's, no hpt's no symptoms spotting, much more relaxing. You have to do what you feel is best for you :)

Thanks hun :hugs: I'm so indecisive that it's hard for me to figure out what to do :dohh:



Neversaynever said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo, I think I've had a change of mind regarding next cycle. I know I said I was going to go to the doctors, but now I'm thinking of taking a break. It's going to be around the holidays, and I'm not sure if I want to endure testing and everything before Christmas time. We may just quit EVERYTHING - no OPKs, temping, checking CM or CP .. nothing. Not sure though. In some ways, I want to, so I can focus on my weight loss, but I desperately want a baby as well. To see so many friends out there getting pregnant and having babies, makes me feel worse that I don't have mine. :(
> 
> We'll see :shrug:
> 
> Tweak..you do whatever you feel is right, I don't know how people totally shut off from TTC once they know all the stuff :shrug: hoping that you CAN switch off from it all and get a lovely sticky BFP in the process :hugs:Click to expand...

See that's thing, I don't know if I can just stop doing everything. I've been doing it for probably about 10 months - 1 year of TTC and 2 months of that I was pregnant. I don't think I'm can just stop. :(



RaspberryMini said:


> I've not tested properly yet.... I say properly because DH was on call with his job last night and we had a night of very interrupted sleep, I was so tired this morning it completely went out of my head. I tried when I got home from work just but my wee was so pale and diluted I decided to wait a bit longer.
> 
> Still no sign of AF but other than that don't feel any different. I'm officially 1 day late now but it doesn't really mean much since this is only the first full cycle after the 2nd mc I think my body is just playing tricks on me!
> 
> I'll post back first thing tomorrow - I've in got a digi ready just in case

Good luck!!!!! :dust:



Neversaynever said:


> RM...hoping the delay is because you are preggo :hugs:
> 
> Some happy news for me...I went for an interview and I got offered the job pending references :yipee: will be a fresh start to 2012 and much needed :flower:
> 
> XxX

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Neversaynever

Mpepe...good news is good news, it's lifted me although in the back of my mind, I wonder if it means I wont be getting pregnant anytime soon or I wouldn't have got the job :dohh: crazy irrational thoughts I know but hey :shrug: how are you doing?

RM...any news? :hugs:

Tweak...do what you feel is comfortable. We will be having a forced break in December and most likely January possible February too so I'm perturbed at how I'll feel but have no choice which I'm hoping makes it easier :hugs:

Patiently...you ok?

Lady...how you holding up sweet?

Future...Bells...beach...sa Jenny penny...NTAT....pink...everyone else that I missed...hope you are doing ok :hugs:

XxX


----------



## RaspberryMini

First of all congratulatlations on the job NSN, I really hope this is the start of things looking up for you :hugs:

And thanks to everyone for all the well wishes.... So I tested this morning firstly on cheap pink dye test from amazon and both DH and I could see I line appearing being the impatient people we are I whipped out the digi, and got pregnant 2-3!! :happydance:

I'm happy but so so scared at the same time, I don't feel any symptoms other than AF is late. It's like it easier to pretend I've not seen the BFP, wish I could take a magic wand To prevent feeling the terror.

I still don't really believe it so DH is going to let me get more tests today, so I'm going take some time try and let it sink in, and make a Dr appointment first thing on Monday.

Hope everyone else is good :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

:yipee: Oh my gosh Raspberry, thats amazing. So soon after your m/c too, gives me hope!
Congrats hun :yipee:

Will catch up with you all in a bit, just popped in for RM's news... so glad I did :wohoo:


----------



## Ladyfog

I have my sister staying this weekend but just popped in to see if there was any news and wow! Congratulations to both NSN and RM!!!! :hugs::happydance::headspin::wohoo:

NSN, it's great to have a new challenge and it doesn't mean you won't get pregnant. Maybe feeling you have to have a break will take the pressure off a bit, which may do you good :hugs:

RM - I told you having no symptoms means nothing!! Lots of early symptoms are just related to the progesterone that you would have in your system whether you were pregnant or not so not having any symptoms means nothing hun :hugs: Mine are slowly building now - boobs getting bigger, feeling a bit queezy, tired etc but remember that HGC builds over the next few weeks and doesn't peak until wk10. There's plenty of time for symptoms over the next 9 months! 

Mpepe - I'm glad they didn't find anything really wrong but sometimes bad luck makes you feel so hopeless. :hugs:

AFM, having a good weekend with my sister - a break from worrying for a bit :thumbup:


----------



## lexi374

Just popped in to check on news -

:happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo::happydance:

Congratulations RM! This thread is turning lucky!! Healthy n happy 9 mths to you and Lady xxxxx

Congratulations to NSN on the job, will be great to have a new challenge and hopefully the job will be less stressful! :hugs: xxx

:hi: Beach welcome and sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

RaspberryMini said:


> First of all congratulatlations on the job NSN, I really hope this is the start of things looking up for you :hugs:
> 
> And thanks to everyone for all the well wishes.... So I tested this morning firstly on cheap pink dye test from amazon and both DH and I could see I line appearing being the impatient people we are I whipped out the digi, and got pregnant 2-3!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm happy but so so scared at the same time, I don't feel any symptoms other than AF is late. It's like it easier to pretend I've not seen the BFP, wish I could take a magic wand To prevent feeling the terror.
> 
> I still don't really believe it so DH is going to let me get more tests today, so I'm going take some time try and let it sink in, and make a Dr appointment first thing on Monday.
> 
> Hope everyone else is good :flower:

:happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo::happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo::happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo::happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo::happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo:

FANTASTIC news hun I am so pleased for you :hugs: try and relax, I know it must be so scary for you and Lady right now but I am glad you have each other too :hugs: when are you due?





Ladyfog said:


> I have my sister staying this weekend but just popped in to see if there was any news and wow! Congratulations to both NSN and RM!!!! :hugs::happydance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> NSN, it's great to have a new challenge and it doesn't mean you won't get pregnant. Maybe feeling you have to have a break will take the pressure off a bit, which may do you good :hugs:
> 
> RM - I told you having no symptoms means nothing!! Lots of early symptoms are just related to the progesterone that you would have in your system whether you were pregnant or not so not having any symptoms means nothing hun :hugs: Mine are slowly building now - boobs getting bigger, feeling a bit queezy, tired etc but remember that HGC builds over the next few weeks and doesn't peak until wk10. There's plenty of time for symptoms over the next 9 months!
> 
> Mpepe - I'm glad they didn't find anything really wrong but sometimes bad luck makes you feel so hopeless. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, having a good weekend with my sister - a break from worrying for a bit :thumbup:

Yes I am hoping it will alleviate stress from me no matter how small :hugs: good that you have your sister with you to keep busy, you also have RM to keep you company too :hugs: when is your due date too? :hugs:



lexi374 said:


> Just popped in to check on news -
> 
> :happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> Congratulations RM! This thread is turning lucky!! Healthy n happy 9 mths to you and Lady xxxxx
> 
> Congratulations to NSN on the job, will be great to have a new challenge and hopefully the job will be less stressful! :hugs: xxx
> 
> :hi: Beach welcome and sorry for your losses xxx

Thank you, I hope it will be less stressful too :wacko:

Well I woke up with a smile on my face today for the first time in a long time :blush: and to top it all off...I have lost another 3lb making a total of 9lb in four weeks :happydance:

Happy weekend all :hugs:

XxX


----------



## patiently

Wow congrats Raspberrymini oooo im so so happy for you...try not to stress all will be fine...my friend at work didn't have any symptoms at all and had irregular periods so didnt even know she was pregnant until she went into her drs to do a routine check up and she was two months pregnant...so dont worry...wish you all the best and hope you have a fantastic and healthy 9 months


----------



## BeachChica

Wow Congrats Raspberrymini!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Its so great to hear good news when we're all mostly on here because of bad news! Gives us all hope!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, can I join you? I fit this thread and i have only just seen it!! I am just turned 32 and have had three losses at around 8 weeks over 10 months. I has been a horrible year. At the moment I am about 7 days away from bfp testing after my 3rd loss and with no af. :af: yet after the 3rd mc. I know I ov'd so we really went for it and i'm hopeful!! Congratulations raspberry!! fantastic news! That gives me a lot of hope too. :headspin: :happydance: :happydance: :headspin:

Hi Cazi :wave:


----------



## RaspberryMini

Thanks so much for all the well wishes :hugs:

I'm still waiting for it to sink :shock: in at the moment and hoping this time we have our forever baby. By online DD calculators I'll be due 11th July, which just seems ages away!! 

The only weird symptom I've had is that I've been making red velvet cupcakes today and I had to get DH to come test the cake batter as the smell was making me heave - I normally love cake batter! Good job though with the raw eggs and all.

We're not telling anyone this time if we can help it, DH's parents have not given much support in the past (that's a whole different story!) and I can't bear to see the disappointment on parents faces :cry: but I'm hoping to be able to give everyone the good news at Christmas. 

Filipenko welcome :flower: we've been trying since Jan 2011 too and I'm 32 this month. Have you had tests now? 

I hope this is a lucky thread and we can all go on the same journey together :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Raspberry, thank you. I have had every test and everything is fine. We're waiting for chromosome results back from the fetus of the 3rd mc but we never got the others tested as i didn't have an erpc then. How many dpo were you when you tested on the digi - that's great to get a 2-3 already, I think that's a fantastic sign that everything's going to be perfect this time. :flow: :flow:


----------



## filipenko32

Raspberry that must have been hard to have little support from dh's parents - one thing that has kept me going through this is my husband's mum actually had 4 mc's before having 3 children so at least DH's dad is understanding (DH's mum is sadly no longer with us). My dad is super supportive but my mum pretends none of it has happened!! It's so funny how people react differently isn't it? Apart from the ladies on here my main support group is from men! My sister has had 2 problem free pregnancies and I'm sure she thinks i keep falling downstairs or something!!! So she really doesn't understand.


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? I fit this thread and i have only just seen it!! I am just turned 32 and have had three losses at around 8 weeks over 10 months. I has been a horrible year. At the moment I am about 7 days away from bfp testing after my 3rd loss and with no af. :af: yet after the 3rd mc. I know I ov'd so we really went for it and i'm hopeful!! Congratulations raspberry!! fantastic news! That gives me a lot of hope too. :headspin: :happydance: :happydance: :headspin:
> 
> Hi Cazi :wave:

Welcome filipenko32 - I just joined the group after 3 MC as well. When did they start your testing? My doc's started mine after MC #3 but the whole process took about 3 1/2 months. I see you just had MC #3 this month. 

RM - sorry about the problems with DH's parents - as if all this isn't hard enough. Every time I get prego we tell less and less people. FX'd for you this time.


----------



## lexi374

:hi: Filipenko and welcome sorry for your losses, i think i have seen some of your posts before, on the recurrent miscarriage thread maybe?? :hugs:

AFM Temp was up this morning so will have to check again tom and see if its due to ovulation or just a shocking nights sleep. If its ovulation on fri it caught me out. was expecting it sat/sun, and ive seen no ewcm this mth, where as last mth i had 2 days of it before ov. Im annoyed we didnt BD thur now. We did wed am and fri am, and today but thats probably too late. Oh well :shrug: on to next mth!

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Beachchica, I had the testing after 2 mc's as i was worried something was wrong. Had everything but had to pay as they don't test until 3 as you say. They didn't find anything, what about you?


----------



## RaspberryMini

filipenko32 said:


> Raspberry that must have been hard to have little support from dh's parents - one thing that has kept me going through this is my husband's mum actually had 4 mc's before having 3 children so at least DH's dad is understanding (DH's mum is sadly no longer with us). My dad is super supportive but my mum pretends none of it has happened!! It's so funny how people react differently isn't it? Apart from the ladies on here my main support group is from men! My sister has had 2 problem free pregnancies and I'm sure she thinks i keep falling downstairs or something!!! So she really doesn't understand.

It is funny - its like it's never happened. They just come around with stories about my SIL when she was pregnant she did this because of "her age" they forget that that was nearly 4 years ago making her the same age then as i am now and she had a problem free pregnancy! They seem to think we get over it after a week and just move on. It's harder because we live close to them and my parents are 130 miles away. Both my parents are brilliant about it all.

I don't talk to my friends about any of it except a couple of older work colleagues who've had similar experiences. Unfortunately all my close female friends are pregnant and I find it too hard to deal with, so I've just kept away mostly, but they understand why.

I don't think anyone can relate to you really unless they've been through a similar experience.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Lexi :wave: Thanks, I hope you haven't missed your ov and get a positive test soon


----------



## filipenko32

Raspberry I feel for you, you're so right, others sometimes do expect you to get over it in a week (!) and it's a shame your parents don't live closer. I have gone from having a million friends to wanting to stay away from everyone as they're all pregnant or have children and it's so hard to deal with at the moment as i'm sure you know. My parents are 200 miles away and I hate that. I totally get everything you're saying. 

I plan to creep back into the land of the living when all this is over!! All my friends know and respect my wish to be left alone at the moment. My 'world' has narrowed significantly because of the emotional stress of the mc's but I know it won't be forever. Luckily I have a super supportive husband so very lucky in that sense too. I think we're still young at 32 do you? There seems to be a massive age range for recurrent mc's to happen doesn't there?


----------



## RaspberryMini

filipenko32 said:


> Raspberry I feel for you, you're so right, others sometimes do expect you to get over it in a week (!) and it's a shame your parents don't live closer. I have gone from having a million friends to wanting to stay away from everyone as they're all pregnant or have children and it's so hard to deal with at the moment as i'm sure you know. My parents are 200 miles away and I hate that. I totally get everything you're saying.
> 
> I plan to creep back into the land of the living when all this is over!! All my friends know and respect my wish to be left alone at the moment. My 'world' has narrowed significantly because of the emotional stress of the mc's but I know it won't be forever. Luckily I have a super supportive husband so very lucky in that sense too. I think we're still young at 32 do you? There seems to be a massive age range for recurrent mc's to happen doesn't there?

Sound like we have some similar situations, my DH is amazing too, I feel so lucky too as I know it can put a strain on your relationship.

32 is definitely still young, I went to the Dr after the second mc and she said I'd plenty of time left yet. Plus we haven't had trouble concieving so we are lucky in that sense - I know that's little comfort when all you want is a baby, but we know we can get pregnant, it must be just as awful and frustrating for those that can't.

Hope all the ladies on the thread get their forever babies soon.

:dust: to you :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Yes definitely - getting pregnant quickly is definitely a blessing! I feel for those ladies who are LTTTC. All my docs have also made a point of saying i'm still young too :happydance: I was never really broody until I was 31 anyway, I used to think oh thank goodness i'm not tied down!! Really done a 360 now! I'm hoping for a bfp in 8 days, i've all the signs like last time one being my dh says i only snore when im pregnant and ive started snoring at the same dpo as last time. Also my hunger is incredible and ive lost a few pounds to 10.5 stone so don't wanna put anymore pounds on! So pleased you got pregnant so quickly, it takes some of the pain away doesn't it. Yes feel lucky to have a good hubby, that's something to be very grateful for x x


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> Hi Beachchica, I had the testing after 2 mc's as i was worried something was wrong. Had everything but had to pay as they don't test until 3 as you say. They didn't find anything, what about you?

I still had to pay for all of my testing too (well insurance did) but my doctor would not refer me to the specialist until after the 3rd MC. They did all kinds of bloodwork, I also had a Hysterosalpingogram and did the 4 hour glucose test. All of it was pretty awful. The only thing they really found was a high homocysteine level which I am now taking 2mg of Folic acid for, in addition to my prenatal vitamins. My doctor is not really sure that that could have caused the MC's but since it can cause birth defects he definitely did not want me TTC until the level got to a normal range. I also had my 3rd MC tissue tested and a Trisomy 12 caused the MC. I just got the green light to start TTC again this month so I hope I'm all good to go with all the poking around they did.


----------



## filipenko32

That's all good news really beachchica, if they can't find anything really wrong there's a 75% chance that all will be well next time - I posted the study about this on the PAL forum. There's a well known miscarriage clinic here in London and one of the top consultants there has a theory that people who recurrently miscarry are 'hyper fertile' and it really is bad luck. You know how a lot of people can take at least 6 months to get pregnant, well his theory is our bodies are not rejecting the bad embryos when they should and most women do and never know they were pregnant. I like that theory, do you? I have lots of hope that we'll get there soon x I'll let you know the results of my chromo test in a few weeks. Good luck with the testing in 4 days!! :dust:


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> That's all good news really beachchica, if they can't find anything really wrong there's a 75% chance that all will be well next time - I posted the study about this on the PAL forum. There's a well known miscarriage clinic here in London and one of the top consultants there has a theory that people who recurrently miscarry are 'hyper fertile' and it really is bad luck. You know how a lot of people can take at least 6 months to get pregnant, well his theory is our bodies are not rejecting the bad embryos when they should and most women do and never know they were pregnant. I like that theory, do you? I have lots of hope that we'll get there soon x I'll let you know the results of my chromo test in a few weeks. Good luck with the testing in 4 days!! :dust:

Thanks filipenko32 - that is an interesting theory. I am going to have to look for your other post and take a look. I definitely have not have any problems getting pregnant once I figure out the timing (I never realized when I was younger that we have such a small "window of opportunity". I just wish a good embryo would come along so I wouldn't keep having to go through these MC's. My specialist said also that he believes I have a 75% chance next pregnancy too. FX!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Here it is Beachchica

This is an interesting study. It says that if no known causes ( 'idiophathic miscarriage' ) can be found for recurrent miscarriage (3 or more as defined in this study) then there is a 75% chance of success next time. 
https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...4/11/2868.full

Another interesting fact this report gives is that because of this 'bad luck' statistic, this accounts for the small percentage of women who recurrently miscarry due to bad luck alone i.e. (the 25% chance can be repeated 3 or 4 times in about 1-2% of women who miscarry) So if no reason can be found it really could be bad luck. 

With treatment if something has been diagnosed i know the stat is 75% also


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks filipenko32 - I was just reading over it. Very interesting. I will do some google searches too and ask my doctor about it next time I go in. Have you tried progesterone at all? My doc mentioned it at my last appointment but said that the problem is that you keep a bad pregnancy going when your body would normally reject it. After finding that my last MC was due to a Trisomy 12, I definitely don't want to keep a bad pregnancy like that going. 
My regular OB usually doesn't do the first ultrasound until about 10-12 weeks. I am hoping with my next pregnancy that I will get some monitoring a lot sooner and see if that helps my success rate. 

Anyone else have thoughts on progesterone?


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah that's right about it keeping a bad pregnancy going and a good one would produce enough prog anyway. I took it last time but just for the sake of it really.


----------



## patiently

Neversaynever said:


> RM...hoping the delay is because you are preggo :hugs:
> 
> Some happy news for me...I went for an interview and I got offered the job pending references :yipee: will be a fresh start to 2012 and much needed :flower:
> 
> XxX

Congrats NSN!! thats great news...2012 looks like its going to be a good year ahead hopefully i will get a new job soon too..



filipenko32 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? I fit this thread and i have only just seen it!! I am just turned 32 and have had three losses at around 8 weeks over 10 months. I has been a horrible year. At the moment I am about 7 days away from bfp testing after my 3rd loss and with no af. :af: yet after the 3rd mc. I know I ov'd so we really went for it and i'm hopeful!! Congratulations raspberry!! fantastic news! That gives me a lot of hope too. :headspin: :happydance: :happydance: :headspin:
> 
> Hi Cazi :wave:

Hi and welcome, sorry or your losses this thread really is so helpful and the ladies are soo supporting its amazing! seems like you've covered all bases for your bfp this month...fingers crossed and baby dust your way...how many dpo are you now? 



lexi374 said:


> AFM Temp was up this morning so will have to check again tom and see if its due to ovulation or just a shocking nights sleep. If its ovulation on fri it caught me out. was expecting it sat/sun, and ive seen no ewcm this mth, where as last mth i had 2 days of it before ov. Im annoyed we didnt BD thur now. We did wed am and fri am, and today but thats probably too late. Oh well :shrug: on to next mth!
> 
> :dust: to all xxx

Hi Hun, dont worry hun if you did OV on friday you still BD on wednesday and friday morning...so there's a still a chance!! some of those swimmers last for a few days so you're not out of the race! you BD every other day and thats still a good chance for conception...as for the ewcm...i saw on a documentary that with all types of cm pregnancy is possible even sticky cm...its just easier for them to swim in ewcm but like i said some of those little swimmers are determined! Fingers crossed and GL hun sending baby dust your way..hope you get your bfp! 



filipenko32 said:


> There seems to be a massive age range for recurrent mc's to happen doesn't there?

Well we've been ttc since I was 22 and now just turning 24 i have had two mc's so i do agree that the age range for recurrent mc's is massive! 

AFM i have no idea where I am in my cycle:shrug::shrug::shrug:...have been sort of crampy for a few days especially if I O when we BD! i have been BD every other day this week but i have no idea...My cm seems to be every stage i think:dohh:...one day its ewcm the next its sticky the next its creamy sorry tmi! i have no idea what to think....I have a suspicion that my aunt who is 8 years older than me is expecting too...I would be happy for her if she is but so sad for myself...My heart broke this weekend when my OH kindly asked why I think its taking us so long to have our baby and I wanted to break down...all his friends are having their own little ones and I feel like because of me and my body he has to wait...he has been so great to me and he is truly my rock at the moment I just want to be able to give him a baby that we so desperately want...ahh sorry rant over! 

Fingers crossed that November is our month ladies x x x 

Baby dust to all


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi ladies :hi:

I read up a lot about progesterone after MC 2 and decided it probably wouldn't make much difference - from what I've read there's little evidence that it will make much difference in the majority of pregnancies - as both of mine ended at different times, I think there was probably just something wrong with each of them that meant they were never going to make it :shrug: I had hormone testing which didn't show any issues so am just going to let nature take it's course again and hopefully this baby's got all the bits it needs to be healthy to make it through.

Patiently, don't blame yourself :hugs: it takes 2 to make a baby and either half can have chromosomal issues that could result in MC. You are doing a wonderful thing, just going through all this for you DH and I'm sure he doesn't blame you. You are so young and have so much time and you will get there in the end. It makes me think that how ever old you are, you still feel like you're being left behind :cry:

Not really looking looking forwards to tomorrow - just hope work will be OK this week. Everything else I going well - felt really queasy yesterday which is great! Never thought I'd want to feel ill so badly!!

Hope everyone else has good weeks :flower:


----------



## patiently

Ladyfog said:


> Not really looking looking forwards to tomorrow - just hope work will be OK this week. Everything else I going well - felt really queasy yesterday which is great! Never thought I'd want to feel ill so badly!!
> 
> Hope everyone else has good weeks :flower:

Hey Ladyfog glad everything is going well!! :happydance:i have heard that nausea and feeling queasy are very good signs!!!

I like when you update us on how you're feeling i don't know if anyone else feels this way but when i speak to a pregnant woman I'm so curious as to what or how she feels as it brings me so much hope and i get an idea of what to expect when it happens to me! 

so happy for you hun:happydance:


----------



## BeachChica

I am looking forward to your updates Ladyfog too. I didn't feel any of those symptoms when I was pregnant (but we know how those ended) so I definitely think it's a great sign. Gives me hope as well. Please be sure to post updates!

Patiently - don't worry about DH - like Ladyfog says, it takes 2 and what we have to go through for a baby (even without all of these additional complications) is waaaay more than their contribution. Your time will come, you are still very young!!! I am trying to get this going at age 38 now :cry: I waited waaaay to long, unfortunately!!


----------



## patiently

Hi Beachchica thank you for your kind words...i dont think there is a time thats too early or too late hun...i started early and we're both here together...you done what was right for you and im sure that we will go on to have our forever babies and when we do we'll appreciate them that much more!


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently - I didn't realise we are the same age, I also started ttc when I was 22 and have recently turned 24. I know it was upsetting what your dh said but think of it as he is probably as confused, frusterated and lost as you are. He probably knew it would hurt you but he needed to express what he was feeling too. Men have so little say in all this and their thoughts and feelings are usually the last thing we or others think about. 
Try not to be to hard on yourself hun, I often think this is never going to happen and it's so hard. But it's out of our hands and it's not our fault at all. I could blame the extra 10kgs or the cigarette I had during my tww or anything else really. Ferility is 50-50 and so much of the time there is no reason. I fortunetly know the reason I lost my 2nd baby but it's just a horrible thing that happens.

Welcome everyone else. 
those stats/ theory were good. i couldn't read the study tho :(. It's incredible the age range on here and we are all battling the same thing.

Ladyfog - yay for feeling sick. I don't know about u or anyone else but I would throw up and be nausea's several times a day just to be reassured. Sick is good hun. Can't wait for more updates. 

Afm - cd11. ovulation is still a few more days away going to keep bding every second day and just try not think about it to much. I'm trying to see the silver lining to every situation and pregnancy announcement. It's my goal for the month no but why her and not me. You never know the journey to where people are and worthiness has nothing to do with fertility.

I'm really busy at work so sorry if I have missed a lot. thinking of you all


----------



## NewToAllThis

Blimey, this thread moves fast. Apologies for not keeping up with everyone individually but there's just too many!

:howdy: Welcome Beachchica & Filipenko :hi:

RM & Ladyfog - you are both in my thoughts, really hoping this is it for you both - your forever babies :cloud9:

I'm in a strange mood lately. Limboland sucks!
Can't TTC as no +OPK and AF is still AWOL. I thought I would enjoy not having to TTC and I suppose I did for a week or so, but now I'm ready to get back into it and feeling frustrated!!


----------



## Ladyfog

NTAL, hope AF arrives soon but try not to stress too much about how long it's taking. Your body knows what it's doing and will get there in the end. Use this time to do all the things you have to live without when pregnant - eat some pate, some dippy eggs and have a few glasses on wine! You'll be back having to avoid those things before you know it :hugs: 

Thanks for your support as always guys. JW I know exactly what you mean - I'd happily be throwing up all over the place if it meant that this baby makes it! During my last pregnancy I didn't really feel ill and I found out at 10wks that the baby hadn't made it past 6wks. and my during my first I felt sick from about wk6 and that faded about wk8 and I later found out that baby died at 8wks so I can't help but associate feeling grotty with a healthy pregnancy :shrug:. 

For those of you curious about my symptoms so far...sore nipples, and boobs starting to feel a bit heavier now, feeling a bit queasy in the mornings although not retching yet (sorry TMI!) and also a bit grim in the evenings sometimes, I'm very tired, lots of tummy twinges that are scaring the cr*p out of me as I'm so paranoid, and still lots of CM. So far my sense of smell hasn't been that strong, although I do notice smells more than I normally would and my sense of taste hasn't changed yet - don't think that started until a bit later last time though. I'm 6wks today :happydance: 

Hello everyone else. Hope you've all had good days :hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

Hi ladies :)

well looks like I've missed alot! Yay to RM!!!!!!! I kind of had a feeling about you but didnt want to say anything bc didn't want to jinx it! Hoping all goes well for you. 

AFM - getting back to ttc this week, and so nervous about it. Hopefully, I don't O until the weekend and can get over these horrible migraines I have had this week :(


----------



## lexi374

Mpepe good luck catching that egg :thumbup: this was my 1st mth trying again too. I dont know if i got enough BD in as i ov before i thought i would, so gona try and forget about the tww.

NTAL sorry your body is taking longer than you thought to get back to normal, it sucks having to wait, but as ladyfog says maybe enjoy the things you wouldnt normally be able to do when pregnant :wine: x

Patiently i hope you and you dh can continue supporting each other :hugs:

Nsn Did you hand your notice in yet or are waiting for references? x

Thinking of you lady and RM x

:dust: to everyone else.

Afm 3dpo, roll on fri as im off work next week, dh and i are off up north on saturday for 3 nights. :witch: should be due when we travel back tues (crappy 10 day luteal phase), wont be temping while away so will just forget about it all and expect her to arrive when i get home! Hopefully not before! :nope: Or not at all would be better!!! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

RM - CONGRATULATIONS!!! :woohoo: I'm so happy for you!! 

filipenko - Welcome :flower: So sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: FX'd for this cycle!!

patiently - FX'd for you this cycle. Sorry for the heartbreak over the weekend :hugs: 

JW, Mpepe - hope you catch that egg this cycle!!

NTAL - Hope AF arrives soon, so you can get back on board TTC!

Ladyfog - Love the symptoms!! Glad you're doing well! Happy 6 weeks!!

Lexi - Good luck in the TWW!!! Sounds like you got a great mini vaca planned!!


AFM - No clue where I'm at. No + OPK yet, but a very dark one yesterday afternoon. Had wicked cramps early afternoon, and my temp dipped and then shot back up Sat/Sun.And I usually ovulate anytime between CD17 and CD23. Arghhhh. Hoping it wasn't ovulation, as we only BD'd once, and that was Saturday night. I guess we'll see what my temps look like the rest of the week, but we'll continue BD'ing every other day this week.


----------



## filipenko32

Just waiting I will copy and paste it for you here


----------



## filipenko32

Here you go Just Waiting 
A longitudinal study of pregnancy outcome following idiopathic recurrent miscarriage
S.A. Brigham, C. Conlon and R.G. Farquharson1
+ Author Affiliations
Department of Obstetrics and Gynaecology, Miscarriage Clinic, Liverpool Women's Hospital, Crown Street, Liverpool L8 7SS, UK 
Received February 15, 1999. 
Accepted July 28, 1999. 
Next SectionAbstract
Recurrent miscarriage is a difficult clinical problem occurring in ~1&#8211;2% of fertile women. Following investigation, most cases fail to reveal an identifiable cause and are therefore classified as idiopathic. The aim of this study was to identify important gestational milestones for pregnancy success prediction in women following idiopathic recurrent miscarriage. A total of 325 consecutive patients with idiopathic recurrent miscarriage was involved in a prospective longitudinal observational study. Patients were identified from a miscarriage database of 716 patients. Preconceptual presentation and investigation excluded patients from the study sample with known associations of recurrent pregnancy loss, such as antiphosholipid syndrome, oligomenorrhoea, mid-trimester loss and other rare causes, e.g. abnormal parental karyotype. Following early presentation in a subsequent pregnancy, all patients followed a standard clinic protocol including fetal viability ultrasonography on a fortnightly basis throughout the first trimester. Kaplan&#8211;Meier curves were constructed for pregnancy outcome. Out of 325 idiopathic cases, 70% (n = 226) conceived, with a 75% success rate. Of 55 miscarriages, longitudinal assessment showed that six losses occurred following detection of fetal cardiac activity (3%). Data from this large study group have enabled accurate prediction of future pregnancy success and have established important gestational milestones for women with idiopathic recurrent miscarriage. 
Key words
fetal cardiac activityidiopathic recurrent miscarriagepregnancy outcomePrevious SectionNext SectionIntroduction
Spontaneous miscarriage occurs in ~15% of all pregnancies, as recorded by hospital episode statistics. The actual figure, from community-based assessment, may well be higher than this as some women miscarry at home and remain unreported to hospital (Everett, 1997). Between 1 and 2% of fertile women will experience recurring pregnancy loss and despite a wide range of investigations, no apparent cause can be found in ~50% of cases (Stirrat, 1990; Quenby and Farquharson, 1993). Recurrent loss of pregnancy is distressing for the patient and frustrating for the clinician, especially where treatment options are limited as in idiopathic recurrent miscarriage. The mainstay of management of these patients is empirically based upon tender loving care and emotional support. 
In the absence of predicted success rates with idiopathic recurrent miscarriage, the clinician is at a disadvantage in the miscarriage clinic setting, where the most commonly posed question concerns the chance of future pregnancy success. Previous population studies are small, and few have documented sufficient patient numbers to generate confidence with clinical prediction of future pregnancy outcome, in terms of success or failure. The effect of emotional support, supplemented by ultrasound in early pregnancy gives `success rates' of between 70 and 80% (Stray-Pedersen and Stray-Pedersen, 1984; Liddell et al., 1991; Clifford et al., 1997). As important as an overall success rate, however, is the significance of each gestational milestone attained in the first trimester, which has not been previously determined. 
In this large prospective study, an attempt has been made to identify important gestational milestones for women presenting with idiopathic recurrent miscarriage and used the data analysis to predict future pregnancy success based on gestational age, maternal age and miscarriage history. 
Previous SectionNext SectionMaterials and methods
All women attending a dedicated Miscarriage Clinic in a University Teaching Hospital (Liverpool Women's Hospital, Liverpool, UK) were entered on a live, i.e. constantly updated, miscarriage database over a 10 year period. Patient information was entered onto a spreadsheet database, with the findings checked by a second doctor. The majority of the 716 patients included in the database (76%) had a history of at least three consecutive miscarriages. Due to patient demand for investigation, some patients were seen in the clinic with a history of two consecutive miscarriages (172 out of 716, 24%). 
Following preconceptual presentation to the clinic, an accurate patient history was taken and investigations performed to exclude known associations of recurrent pregnancy loss, such as antiphospholipid syndrome, oligomenorrhoea (Quemby and Farquharson, 1993; Hasegawa et al., 1996; Drakeley et al., 1998), cervical weakness and other rarer causes, for example, abnormal parental chromosome karyotype, as previously described (Drakeley et al., 1998). Patients with identified causes for their pregnancy loss, those who had a history of second trimester loss and those who had completed successful treatment of an abnormal finding were then excluded from the study sample, leaving the `idiopathic' recurrent miscarriage patients. A separate database was then set up for these patients (Li, 1998) and all results of the investigations performed were recorded including number of previous miscarriages and live births. Further differentiation of the group was made into primary losers (n = 173, those with no previous live births) and secondary losers (n = 152, those with previous live births). 
Following early presentation to the clinic in a subsequent pregnancy, all patients followed a standardized clinic protocol including transvaginal ultrasonography using transducers of 7.5&#8211;5 MHz to assess fetal viability on a fortnightly basis until 12 weeks gestation. Thereafter, they were followed up in the Pregnancy Support Antenatal Clinic. The gestation at which cardiac activity was initially seen was recorded on the database along with the outcome of the pregnancy. A successful outcome was regarded as survival beyond 24 weeks. A record was made of the gestational age at which cardiac activity was lost. Ectopic pregnancy and termination of pregnancy in the subsequent pregnancy were excluded from the study sample. 
Using the results from the database, a Kaplan&#8211;Meier survival curve was constructed to show time-dependent pregnancy success, in terms of gestational age commencing at 4 weeks amenorrhoea. Logistic regression analysis was subsequently performed, using the model outlined below, to examine the individual impact of age and miscarriage history on achieving a successful pregnancy outcome. The formula for the logistic regression model was:where P = predicted probability. The computer program used is available from the authors. 
Previous SectionNext SectionResults
On the live database, 716 consecutive patients were entered with a history of recurrent miscarriage and 325 of these were identified as having `idiopathic recurrent miscarriage', 23 of whom were lost to follow-up. Following postal contact, 76 patients reported no further pregnancy. Of the remainder, 226/325 (70%) subsequently achieved a further pregnancy, two of which were found to be ectopic, and two patients had termination of pregnancy. The majority of patients presented to the dedicated clinic by 8 weeks gestation (90%) and by 10 weeks 98% had presented. 
The mean age of the study sample was 32 years (range 17&#8211;45 years) and the mean number of previous miscarriages was three (range 2&#8211;10) (Table I). 
View this table:
In this windowIn a new windowTable I. 
Previous miscarriage history
Of the patients achieving a further pregnancy, 167/222 (75%) had a successful outcome with survival beyond 24 weeks (Figure 1). A fetal survival curve was also constructed for the subset of women with at least three previous miscarriages. It was found identical to that for the population as a whole. There was also no statistical difference in outcome between women who had two and those who had three previous miscarriages. 

View larger version:
In this pageIn a new window
Download as PowerPoint SlideFigure 1. 
Fetal survival in women with a history of idiopathic recurrent miscarriage (n = 222). 
There was no statistically significant difference in outcome between primary (77%) and secondary loser (74%), i.e. a previous live birth did not confer a greater chance of success in a subsequent pregnancy. 
The entire group of 222 patients suffered 55 (25%) further miscarriages, 54 in the first trimester and one in the second trimester. Of these 55 miscarriages, six (3% of all pregnancies) occurred following detection of fetal cardiac activity. 
Using the Kaplan&#8211;Meier curve (Figure 1), time-dependent survival, in terms of gestational age, was demonstrated. It was clear from this survival curve that the most perilous time for women with a history of idiopathic recurrent miscarriage was between 6 and 8 weeks gestation. Between these gestations, 78% of the pregnancy losses occurred, 89% of which occurred without the detection of fetal cardiac activity (embryo loss). 
Fetal cardiac activity had been identified in 90% of the pregnancies by 8 weeks, rising to 98% by 10 weeks. Consequently, by 8 weeks gestation, if a fetal heart beat had been identified, the chances of a successful outcome in a subsequent pregnancy were 98%, climbing to 99.4% at 10 weeks gestation (Table II). 
View this table:
In this windowIn a new windowTable II. 
Important gestational milestones for success and loss prediction
Previous miscarriage history and age of the patient significantly affected the chances of a successful outcome, age being slightly more significant than previous number of miscarriages (P = 0.0329 and P = 0.00318 respectively). Women with a history of two previous miscarriages had similar chances of success in a subsequent pregnancy to those that had a history of three previous miscarriages (76 versus 79% respectively, as calculated from the logistic regression model) (Table III). 
View this table:
In this windowIn a new windowTable III. 
Predicted percentage success rate of subsequent pregnancy according to age and previous miscarriage history
Previous SectionNext SectionDiscussion
Important gestational milestones
The appearance of fetal cardiac activity is an important fundamental observation to clinicians and patients. Following detection of fetal cardiac activity, an anticipated fetal loss rate of between 2 and 5% has been quoted by retrospective analysis in normal low risk antenatal populations (Cashner, 1987; Mackenzie et al., 1988). In women with recurrent miscarriage, a small prospective study (n = 42) demonstrated a 10-fold increase of loss rates (22%), when the appearance of fetal heart activity was studied longitudinally in the early first trimester (Opsahl and Petit, 1993). By contrast, our prospective study of a larger population showed a fetal loss rate of 3% (6/222) after the initial detection of fetal cardiac activity, perhaps related to a lower than average maternal age than the aforementioned study. Details from this and other studies are shown in Table IV. Embryo loss and fetal loss rates vary between different population types, for example our recurrent miscarriage population showed six fetal losses (3%) and 49 embryo losses (22%). This contrasts with previous work in unselected populations, where fetal loss is more likely (Hill et al., 1991; Goldstein, 1994). 
View this table:
In this windowIn a new windowTable IV. 
Comparison of studies identifying miscarriage rates following detection of fetal cardiac activity
No statistically significant difference was found between the two groups of primary and secondary loser groups. This observation was also made in a low risk, prospectively studied antenatal population (Goldstein, 1994). Similarly, in a recurring miscarriage population, there seems to be no obvious benefit of having had a previous live birth on improving subsequent obstetric performance. 
The concept of gestational milestones has been used to predict pregnancy success at 6, 8 and 10 weeks gestation. For the entire population there was a 22% loss rate at 6 weeks gestation, which dramatically fell to 2% at 8 weeks and subsequently at 10 weeks gestation fell to 0.6% of the remaining population (Table I). The conclusion would be that the most perilous time of gestation for women with idiopathic recurrent miscarriage is between 6 and 8 weeks. 
Maternal age
Increasing maternal age reduces the chance of a pregnancy success. This has been confirmed in 201 women undergoing fertility treatment by ovulation induction (Smith and Buyalos, 1996). These authors clearly showed an increasing rate of pregnancy loss from 2.1% at less than 30 years to 20% in women over 40 years of age. Furthermore, the impact of age is profound within large infertility populations undergoing in-vitro fertilization (IVF) (Templeton et al., 1996). This study concluded that maternal age is singularly the most important determinant in predicting pregnancy success in an IVF population. 
The profound impact of maternal age on pregnancy outcome is similarly demonstrated in the present study. For example, a woman aged 20 years with two previous miscarriages has a 92% [confidence interval (CI) 86&#8211;98] chance of success in a subsequent pregnancy. This, however, falls dramatically to 60% (CI 41&#8211;79) in a woman with a similar loss history who is aged 45 years (Table II). Although the confidence intervals for the success prediction are wide at the extreme ends of the age spectrum, there is little doubt that maternal age has a significant impact on future success in the recurrent miscarriage population. 
Pregnancy support
The effect of the provision of tender loving care and emotional support on loss rates in recurrent miscarriage populations has been previously evaluated. The first large population study, utilizing tender loving care and emotional support in the first trimester, showed an 80% success rate in patients with idiopathic recurrent miscarriage (Stray-Pedersen and Stray-Pedersen, 1983). This study, however, identified 85 out of 195 couples as having `idiopathic recurrent miscarriage' and the population was quasi-randomized, based purely upon geographical location. A separate study, in the absence of tender loving care, showed an 80% success rate, when studied in a smaller population (n = 24) with similar characteristics (Vlaanderen et al., 1987). A more recent study reported an 86% success rate with tender loving care (n = 33), as opposed to only 33% in the absence of emotional support (n = 9), in an unrandomized population (Liddell et al., 1991). Both these recent studies are restricted by small numbers, in contrast to the present study of 222 consecutive pregnancies from which a 75% success rate has been obtained with the provision of tender loving care and ultrasound in early pregnancy. 
Patient empowerment
Women with a history of idiopathic recurrent miscarriage, understandably exhibit a marked stress reaction following early diagnosis of a subsequent pregnancy. Ultrasound reassurance and emotional support in a specialized Miscarriage Clinic may address this problem and go some way to alleviating this stress. The present large population study, as well as determining success rates for the group as a whole, has also identified important gestational milestones for success prediction. These milestones can empower patients to gain increasing reassurance of a potential successful pregnancy outcome, as advancing gestation is reached. Clinicians can also gain confidence from this data to predict the future chances of pregnancy success in women with a history of idiopathic recurring miscarriage. 
Previous SectionNext SectionAcknowledgments


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 6 weeks Lady Fog!!! Keep those symptoms coming!!! :thumbup:

To everyone else... I have heard several of you talking about doing the BD every 2 days. I usually do that too because I want to be sure the swimmers are strong. But sometimes I wonder if that's not enough right around OV. I don't want to miss my window. Just wondering the theory from you all on this.


----------



## Tweak0605

BeachChica said:


> To everyone else... I have heard several of you talking about doing the BD every 2 days. I usually do that too because I want to be sure the swimmers are strong. But sometimes I wonder if that's not enough right around OV. I don't want to miss my window. Just wondering the theory from you all on this.

To be honest, I have no idea what I think about this anymore. We've done most everything we can. We've done the every other day thing, the SMEP plan, and trying just to BD as much as we can. We timed everything out perfectly last cycle, and it was another failure. :( I think I'd follow the SMEP plan - BD every other day until you get a + OPK, then that day and 2 days after, skip a day, then BD the next. I've heard it works wonders for most people. But, you can time everything out perfectly and still fail. I think that's what upsets me the most :(


----------



## BeachChica

That's interesting Tweak. Thanks for sharing. I just googled that and may need to give that a try if I'm not successful this month. FX


----------



## Tweak0605

BeachChica said:


> That's interesting Tweak. Thanks for sharing. I just googled that and may need to give that a try if I'm not successful this month. FX

No problem :) We're trying it again this time, or as best as we can. DH goes away for school 1 night, so we'll either miss a day, or DTD 2 days in a row. The success rate is supposedly really high. Just don't get your hopes up. I know I did, thinking I did everything right, and then when AF showed, I was devastated. As I am at the end of every cycle.


----------



## justwaiting

I stick to the bd every other night and on o night and the night after, it's worked twice for us so hoping it will again.
It is so frusterating when you do everything right and still a bfn. I did cycle tracking last month they told me I would o that day and the next day it was confirmed I had o'd in the last 24hrs, we bd that night and the night previous and still didn't get our bfp. 

Sometimes I think it's just luck.


----------



## Ladyfog

Tweak - don't feel down heartened, I'm sure you are doing everything right. There are just so many things that can 'go wrong' in the run up to conception. You never know, you might have even caught the egg but it wasn't viable or it never implanted. Just keep trying and you will get there :hugs::hugs:

We kind of did the SMEP plan this time, but actually I stopped tracking with OPKs as I was never catching my surge. Instead I just monitored CM and then went at it like rabbits (no more than once a day - don't want him to run dry!) until I felt my OV pains had passed. It was guess work really, but it worked! I suppose, what I'm trying to say is listen to your body and doing it every day certainly didn't hurt our chances. :winkwink: 

AFM - properly dry heaved this morning when I tried to load the dishwasher - can safely say my sense of smell has got stronger! :happydance:


----------



## Neversaynever

Blimey this thread has moved fast...loads of posts and I apologise if I miss people out :dohh:

Lady...:rofl: good symptoms coming and happy 6 weeks too :hugs:

Beach...never to late, you can't think like that. I'll be 36 in February and I'm giving it my best shot :hugs: as for the amount of BDing.. first pregnancy we DTD ONCE the whole month :rofl: second pregnancy, don't know when I O'd exactly but BD twice a day apart :shrug: the timing aspect really gets me down too...timed to perfection but still BFN's are soul destroying.

Tweak...keep tracking hun, that positive is on it's way :hugs:

Lexi...my early caught me out too :dohh: the only bonus with that is I am not pinning my hopes on a BFP this month and I feel good about that :happydance: :dust:

Filip...thanks for all the info...I do agree on the progesterone supplements too :hugs:

RM...how are you feeling hun? :hugs:

JW...keep positive hun :hugs:

Patiently...:hugs: I'm sure your DH didn't mean anything by it...they are not the ones researching and worrying daily about getting our forever babies. They just get excited at the scan parts where it becomes more real and don;t think about how stressful it is for us to get there :hugs: be kind to yourself :hugs:

Mpepe...hope the migraines bugger off and try not to worry too much about getting back in the saddle :hugs:

NTAT...hoping your body tells you it's time to get back to normal really soon :hugs: limbo land is no fun :nope:

:hi: to anyone I have missed and to any lurkers :hugs:

AFM..think I am 11 DPO today, tested BFN last night which is as expected due to poor timing this month but I am totally ok with it. It has been a relief of lack of pressure this month and it feels bloody good!

Just waiting for my referees to receive paperwork, fill it in and return it, wait for written confirmation and then I will hand my notice in. My worry is if there is a question about time off...as I've had 6 weeks off due to either loss or early pregnancy :wacko: ah well, it is out of my hands :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## justwaiting

never - I hope you get the job. can you really not get a job because of medical leave. Can you explain to them if it comes up? Fingers crossed. 
I'm so happy to see you were more relaxed this month and are feeling ok with everything.

Lady - happy 6 weeks


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks lexi, tweak, and never! Made a little pit stop at victoria's secret yesterday to try to entice dh! lol 

C'mon November! Let this be a lucky month for us all! 

never - 11 dpo is still early, i never tested an earlier than 12 and at 12 it was very faint, f'x for you


----------



## Neversaynever

justwaiting said:


> never - I hope you get the job. can you really not get a job because of medical leave. Can you explain to them if it comes up? Fingers crossed.
> I'm so happy to see you were more relaxed this month and are feeling ok with everything.
> 
> Lady - happy 6 weeks

I could explain but I also think that it makes me look like I am more committed to trying for a family rather than work orientated if that makes sense? I just would rather it wasn't asked baout as that will be th4e downfall of me getting this job that I really need and want right now :shrug:



mpepe32 said:


> Thanks lexi, tweak, and never! Made a little pit stop at victoria's secret yesterday to try to entice dh! lol
> 
> C'mon November! Let this be a lucky month for us all!
> 
> never - 11 dpo is still early, i never tested an earlier than 12 and at 12 it was very faint, f'x for you

Thanks Mpepe it was 10 DPO last night and I am fine with it, have all the AF symptoms, crappy timing as in only one BD as I O'd earlier than expected and I got a good line at 11 DPO last time. It's ok though...honestly :thumbup::

XxX


----------



## lexi374

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks lexi, tweak, and never! Made a little pit stop at victoria's secret yesterday to try to entice dh! lol
> 
> C'mon November! Let this be a lucky month for us all!
> 
> never - 11 dpo is still early, i never tested an earlier than 12 and at 12 it was very faint, f'x for you

You go girl!! :sex: :dust:


----------



## RaspberryMini

Hi everyone. Hope you're all ok.

NSN - hope this job works out for you :hugs:

Starting to feel a little nauseous off and on hear but I've never had ms with any pregnancy so far just odd bouts of nausea so don't know if that's bad or it's just the way I react :shrug: Boobs are heavy and tender and man I could :sleep: for England!

Went to Dr on Monday she is arranging for the mw to contact me this week, she has been v supportive although she has suggested some counselling for us both just to let go of the past and try to help us relax so I'm looking into that. I feel a bit unattached to it all at the moment - probably my brains way of protecting itself but I'm also thinking well what will be will be there's nothing I can do to prevent it.

Still no told anyone and in a way I feel awful because I'll look to my parents for support should anything go wrong, I don't like not telling them but at the same time don't want them to be disappointed again. What would you ladies do?

Hope you don't mind me still hanging around I don't feel like joining in pregnancy discussion fully until my brain has caught up with my body :wacko:

:dust: to all and GL to any testers this week


----------



## filipenko32

Raspberry, i'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you! Excited for you though!


----------



## patiently

justwaiting said:


> Patiently - I didn't realise we are the same age, I also started ttc when I was 22 and have recently turned 24. I know it was upsetting what your dh said but think of it as he is probably as confused, frusterated and lost as you are. He probably knew it would hurt you but he needed to express what he was feeling too. Men have so little say in all this and their thoughts and feelings are usually the last thing we or others think about.
> Try not to be to hard on yourself hun, I often think this is never going to happen and it's so hard. But it's out of our hands and it's not our fault at all. I could blame the extra 10kgs or the cigarette I had during my tww or anything else really. Ferility is 50-50 and so much of the time there is no reason. I fortunetly know the reason I lost my 2nd baby but it's just a horrible thing that happens.
> 
> Afm - cd11. ovulation is still a few more days away going to keep bding every second day and just try not think about it to much. I'm trying to see the silver lining to every situation and pregnancy announcement. It's my goal for the month no but why her and not me. You never know the journey to where people are and worthiness has nothing to do with fertility.
> 
> I'm really busy at work so sorry if I have missed a lot. thinking of you all

Hi justwaiting i didnt know we were the same age either...snap! Thanks or your reply...i know my OH wasnt saying it in a negative way he was just innocently asking but the fact that i couldnt answer made me feel worst...

I have the same goal as you and sometimes its hard to look for the silver lining but this month i really feel what will be will be...there's nothing we can do...

Good luck this month hun i really do hope that you get your bfp...and bd every other day seems like a good plan! fingers crossed for you!!!



NewToAllThis said:


> I'm in a strange mood lately. Limboland sucks!
> Can't TTC as no +OPK and AF is still AWOL. I thought I would enjoy not having to TTC and I suppose I did for a week or so, but now I'm ready to get back into it and feeling frustrated!!

I hope AF comes soon hun so you can resume ttc...try not to stress about it though i know its hard not to...i agree with ladyfog, do all the things that you cant when ttc like having a glass of wine i cant even remember what life was like before ttc the things I could do so freely, so enjoy hun...

fingers crossed that AF comes soon!



Ladyfog said:


> For those of you curious about my symptoms so far...sore nipples, and boobs starting to feel a bit heavier now, feeling a bit queasy in the mornings although not retching yet (sorry TMI!) and also a bit grim in the evenings sometimes, I'm very tired, lots of tummy twinges that are scaring the cr*p out of me as I'm so paranoid, and still lots of CM. So far my sense of smell hasn't been that strong, although I do notice smells more than I normally would and my sense of taste hasn't changed yet - don't think that started until a bit later last time though. I'm 6wks today :happydance:
> 
> Hello everyone else. Hope you've all had good days :hugs:

Hey hun so happy that things are going well...happy 6 weeks!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance: I just wanted to know if you had sore nipples right after ovulation?



mpepe32 said:


> AFM - getting back to ttc this week, and so nervous about it. Hopefully, I don't O until the weekend and can get over these horrible migraines I have had this week :(

Good luck hun hope November is lucky for you and you catch the egg too! How are the migraines? gone i hope!




lexi374 said:


> I dont know if i got enough BD in as i ov before i thought i would, so gona try and forget about the tww.
> Afm 3dpo, roll on fri as im off work next week, dh and i are off up north on saturday for 3 nights. :witch: should be due when we travel back tues (crappy 10 day luteal phase), wont be temping while away so will just forget about it all and expect her to arrive when i get home! Hopefully not before! :nope: Or not at all would be better!!! :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

Hey lexi...it only takes one egg and one little swimmer to give you your bfp so even i you have bd once around ovulation you're still in with a chance...fingers crossed for you hun!! experiencing any symptoms yet? its good you're going away for a few days kinda takes your mind off the tww! 

Good luck again! hope you get your bfp!



Tweak0605 said:


> AFM - No clue where I'm at. No + OPK yet, but a very dark one yesterday afternoon. Had wicked cramps early afternoon, and my temp dipped and then shot back up Sat/Sun.And I usually ovulate anytime between CD17 and CD23. Arghhhh. Hoping it wasn't ovulation, as we only BD'd once, and that was Saturday night. I guess we'll see what my temps look like the rest of the week, but we'll continue BD'ing every other day this week.

Im in the same boat tweak! i havent been using opks this month the stress and anticipation really doesnt do me well...i also OV cd17 or 23 usually well before my mc...It does take just one swimmer though hun so fingers crossed for you!!! its not over till AF shows and hopefully shes a no show for us this month. Good luck and baby dust!



Ladyfog said:


> We kind of did the SMEP plan this time, but actually I stopped tracking with OPKs as I was never catching my surge. Instead I just monitored CM and then went at it like rabbits (no more than once a day - don't want him to run dry!) until I felt my OV pains had passed. It was guess work really, but it worked! I suppose, what I'm trying to say is listen to your body and doing it every day certainly didn't hurt our chances. :winkwink:
> 
> AFM - properly dry heaved this morning when I tried to load the dishwasher - can safely say my sense of smell has got stronger! :happydance:

I think that has to be my favourite piece of advice! I really like the idea of listening to our bodies...

yeaaahhh dry heaving! :happydance: sounds like a good sign...



Neversaynever said:


> Patiently...:hugs: I'm sure your DH didn't mean anything by it...they are not the ones researching and worrying daily about getting our forever babies. They just get excited at the scan parts where it becomes more real and don;t think about how stressful it is for us to get there :hugs: be kind to yourself :hugs:
> 
> AFM..think I am 11 DPO today, tested BFN last night which is as expected due to poor timing this month but I am totally ok with it. It has been a relief of lack of pressure this month and it feels bloody good!
> 
> Just waiting for my referees to receive paperwork, fill it in and return it, wait for written confirmation and then I will hand my notice in. My worry is if there is a question about time off...as I've had 6 weeks off due to either loss or early pregnancy :wacko: ah well, it is out of my hands :thumbup:
> 
> XxX

11dpo!! Your still early hun so i'd say to give it a few more days and test again. but glad that you're feeling relieved nonetheless...:thumbup:

As for the job I am in the same position! how i see it is that if your enthusiastic enough and your someone that they want they'll look past the attendance issue. Maybe if they ask say that it was for personal reasons that way you wont have to disclose andy information. Like you i have refrained from explaining why i was off twice this year as i feel that if i say it was due to mc then they will assume...and rightly so...that i am trying or a baby therefore making me an unsuitable candidate...but I just walk into interviews confidently and show them that i am keen and motivated...despite my absence...and remember that people know that life happens...its not always work work work so im sure they'll look over the attendance hun! good luck my ingers are crossed for you!!!! 



RaspberryMini said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're all ok.
> 
> 
> Starting to feel a little nauseous off and on hear but I've never had ms with any pregnancy so far just odd bouts of nausea so don't know if that's bad or it's just the way I react :shrug: Boobs are heavy and tender and man I could :sleep: for England!
> 
> Went to Dr on Monday she is arranging for the mw to contact me this week, she has been v supportive although she has suggested some counselling for us both just to let go of the past and try to help us relax so I'm looking into that. I feel a bit unattached to it all at the moment - probably my brains way of protecting itself but I'm also thinking well what will be will be there's nothing I can do to prevent it.
> 
> Still no told anyone and in a way I feel awful because I'll look to my parents for support should anything go wrong, I don't like not telling them but at the same time don't want them to be disappointed again. What would you ladies do?
> 
> Hope you don't mind me still hanging around I don't feel like joining in pregnancy discussion fully until my brain has caught up with my body :wacko:
> 
> :dust: to all and GL to any testers this week

im glad you're here hun! i like to know whats happening..maybe im nosy hehehe i like to know what your going through so it gives me an idea of what to expect when it happens for me so im happy you are here!

TBH i have decided that when i get my bfp i wont tell anyone...no one in my family can keep it a secret and they werent that supportive with my mc's so i think i'll keep it between OH and myself. But i do think its down to the individual. Do what is right for you hun...

I think the counselling seems like a good idea...Good luck with your midwife appt! hope all goes well im really happy for you! hope you and lady have blessed this thread! 

AFM i am so confused! ok so i am not sure if ive OV but had lots of what looked like EWCM but not sure if it was OH (sorry tmi)had lots of cramping today and yesterday and my nipples are really tender...which only happens when AF is about to arrive...have bd every other day too...im on cd 18/19 so too early for AF so i dont even know whats going on...im just going to bd every other day from now on and see what happens...fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## mpepe32

patiently - sure sounds like O to me! My bb's get sore around the time leading up to O but I never actually feel when I O. PMA this is going to be our month :)


----------



## Ladyfog

NSN, I hope everything goes well with the job. If they ask about the sickness, just explain about the pregnancies, but say that you are having a break from TTC to concentrate on your career. They can't discriminate because you were pregnant. I'm sure it will be OK :hugs:

RM - sounds like it's all going well :happydance: Please stay on this thread with us all :hugs:. I've only told my sister so far (she would have guessed anyway as I wasn't drinking this weekend!) and will tell my mum and dad this week. but I know what you mean about it not feeling real. I really regretted not telling them the first time as they only found out when I MC'd and they missed out on the happy times before it all went wrong. It's no secret we've been trying again so it seems weird not to tell them this time. I'll probably tell close friends after my early scan and then 'go public' at 12 weeks. 

Patiently, this time I had sore nipples just before my BFP, but O symptoms have changed each month - they've been so unpredictable! It certainly sounds like you could've O'd to me though.

Hope everyone else is good. Felt queasy all day but had a happy glow knowing that everything seems to be happening as it should. It feels good this time - hoping it's not just wishful thinking :flower:


----------



## justwaiting

Lady - there is nothing wrong with wishful thinking. Some times it's all we have. your symptoms sound good though. I'm glad you have a good feeling about this pregnancy, it can only help!

RM - Only tell who you feel comfortable, I will tell mum and my best friend but that it until 8wks where we will tell the parents and then 12wks the world.

Hi to everyone and I hope everyone is going well. Lots of testing coming up goodluck everyone


----------



## BeachChica

Sorry if this is repeating, I know some of you are in more than one thread with me but for everyone else... 

My temps were still up this morning (98.50) so I decided to take a IC test, just to see. It was BFN. :growlmad: AF is due today and my temps usually plumment when she's on the way so we'll see what happens over the next couple of days. :shrug:

Hope everyone is doing well, keep those pregnancy symptoms coming!!!!


----------



## mpepe32

beach - fingers still crossed for you! Hope all of you are doing well and much baby dust to all the testers!


----------



## lexi374

Beach good luck if you decide to test today xxx

:hugs: and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: to everyone...sorry this is a selfish post and run but I wanted to let you all know that I got a BFP last night and I am crapping myself!

Promise will update properly later :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

Good morning :hi:

Just thought I'd pop in - good luck chica, remember it's not over until AF turns up. All my FX but here for hugs it this isn't your month :hugs:

AFM, work's going better this week and I'm not feeling quite so emotional but I am now having morning, noon and middle of the night sickness - I've never had this before! Must say it's not much fun but pleased I have a clear symptom :thumbup:. It does make me wonder how many are in there though, or maybe this is what it's meant to be like in a successful pregnancy?? It's such early days though, I just hope it carries on this way - I'm dreading my symptoms disappearing again :huh:. Just going to take each day at a time. 

Good luck and :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Ladyfog

Neversaynever said:


> :hi: to everyone...sorry this is a selfish post and run but I wanted to let you all know that I got a BFP last night and I am crapping myself!
> 
> Promise will update properly later :hugs:
> 
> XxX


OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::dance::dance::dance:

Wow - November is our lucky month!

Try not to worry and enjoy this moment.


----------



## patiently

Neversaynever said:


> :hi: to everyone...sorry this is a selfish post and run but I wanted to let you all know that I got a BFP last night and I am crapping myself!
> 
> Promise will update properly later :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Wow!!! Im sooooo hapy for you!! wat a surprise thats amazing congrats Never! good luck and happy and healthy nine months!! this tread is turning out to be sooo lucky this month...well done and congrats again try not to worry too much...wishing you all the best and please do keep us updated...congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## RaspberryMini

NSN - quick post as I'm on my phone but big congratulations! Looking forward to hearing all about it. Woo hoo!


----------



## patiently

I know im out this month my breast tenderness is fading so this must be a sign that AF will turn up soon...ANYWAY maybe next month 

good luck everyone else 

x


----------



## pink80

Congrats again NSN :happydance:

I seemed to miss your annoucement Rassberry congrats to you too :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## lexi374

Big congrats to NSN so happy for you. The month you least expect it eh?!?

:happydance::yipee::headspin::yipee::happydance::headspin::loopy::wohoo:

You did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lexi374

LADY sorry you feel crap but yay for sickness!!! :hugs: xxx

Afm 6dpo nothing to report really no symptoms, anyone testing in a few days time? xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Said in your journal but congrats NSN!!! :happydance:

Hoping this will turn out to be a lucky thread!


----------



## mpepe32

nsn - :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

huge congrats!


----------



## BeachChica

NSN - Congrats!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

LadyFog - It doesn't sound like much fun to be going through but I definitely think those symptoms are a good sign!! :thumbup:

Well I think I'm out this month too. I had a huge temperature drop this morning Ugh!!! Which usually means :witch: is on her way!!! :growlmad:


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations Neversaynever!! So pleased for you!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yippee: There you go, you got the job and the :bfp: !!


----------



## Ladyfog

NSN, how are you feeling this morning? I'm aware that we are all really excited for you but this pregnancy has come at a complicated time with your new job and so there must be mixed feelings. 

I actually started a job in Feb when I was 10 weeks pregnant and although that didn't end happily I'm sure that it would have been OK - I chose not to tell them before I started as I felt it didn't impact on how well I could do the job and I hadn't even told my parents yet! Make sure you still do what will make you happy - being pregnant shouldn't have any impact. By law it's none of an employers business until 15 weeks before a baby is due. 

Anyway, had been worrying about you so just thought I'd pop in :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Sorry a post and run :wacko:


Thank you all for you lovelty comments...I'm still in denial and it hasn't hit me yet so all is ok :rofl:

The job has sne tme some paperwork and there's a Occupational Health questionare that they want 3 years absence history so looks like I won't be going anywhere just yet. My favourite answer....WHATEVER :haha:

Promise to catch up with you all soon...life has become manic :dohh:

:hugs: to those that need...:dust: to those that want it and :trouble: away with for those due to test :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

NSN big hugs sweetie so happy for you, got all my fingers crossed this ones for keeps xxx :hugs:

Lady and raspberry how are you holding up? :hugs:

Beach and patiently sorry you think you are out for this month :hugs:

Where is everyone else, anyone due to test? Good luck if you are xxx

AFM 7dpo i think im out too, have got raging pmt!! :devil:

Going away for 3 nights tom, which will take my mind off things and :witch: should be due tuesday when we get back! :growlmad:

:dust:


----------



## patiently

Hey Lexi you never know hun these could be pregnancy hormones instead of pmt!! fingers crossed your not out till she shows and hopefully she doesnt! 

AFM i still have sore nipples but they are not so sore when i get up in the morning but they get more sore as the day goes on...i dunno ive never had this after ovulation before i think im 4dpo but my bbs have been sore since sunday night...usually i get sore nips 3/4 days before AF so this is a little new for me. ..well mc has mess up my cycles so far so ill just wait an see...i really hope this is our month ladies...we have three positives already lets keep em coming!! Good luck to everyone!! ..


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies, there have been so many bfp's. Once again never congratulations and I hope all the rest of you preggo's are doing great.

Lexi and Patiently - It ain't over yet so keep positive.

afm - I am still waiting to o, I feel life I o'd yesterday but still having pains today and my bloods this morning said I was close to o. they suggested bding tomorrow night. what i don't understand is why so late, last month smack bang on day 14 and this month i'm cd16 and still haven't o'd. getting the bding in but it's so confusing.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi..hope you have a nice break away and come back with news of a BFP :winkwink:

Patiently...if it's a new symptom...could be promising :hugs: my fingers are crossed for you :hugs:

Filip...I know...although I still have to fill in forms and they want to know about absence so looks like I won't be getting it after all :dohh: but if that means I get a rainbow baby then I'll take that hands down :hugs:

Mpepe..you ok?

Beach...you too?

:hi: to all

Still in denial, really can't believe it has happened :nope: I don;t feel the utter dread I had last time, I guess knowing that I have a long way to go and even seeing a HB at 7 week counts for nothing in my case :nope:

Hope you all have a fab weekend planned :flower:

:hugs: that need them. :dust: to testers and :sex: for the ladies coming up to O

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

NSN - you can't be refused a job based on your absence for a valid reason. I am on long term sick leave myself (after never having a sick day for 9 years) and i would just explain for my next job. Wishing you lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Filipenko,

I wholeheartedly know where you are coming from with your comment in your signature... *What's it like to go to a 1st scan where nothing is wrong? *

I would love to know what that's like too. Hope we can find out one day soon :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Lexi *- you're not out til AF shows, so enjoy your break and we'll all keep our fingers crossed for a BFP when you return.

*justwaiting *- hope you O soon. I don't think I have O'd yet since my ERPC and I know its still early but I'm getting impatient. :grr:

*Beachchica *- hope AF is not here, holding out for a BFP for you too :thumbup:

*Ladyfog *- how you doing? :hugs:

*RaspberryMini *- how you doing? :hugs:

*NSN *- hubby at work all day today so guess where I'm spending my day?!!! :rofl: Love the tickers by the way :thumbup:

*Mpepe *- :hi:

*Pink *- :howdy:

Anyone else :hi:


----------



## Ladyfog

Lexi and Beach, you really do never know until AF shows. I was convinced I wasn't, and I think it caught RM out a bit too so hold on in here. Lots of :dust: to you both. 

Justwaiting, my O caught me out the month I got pregnant - I think it turned up about CD11-12 instead of CD16 - wouldn't known apart from the EWCM, so don't worry if things don't always run like clockwork. After MC, our cycles are never quite the same so just go with the flow :hugs:

RM, how are you feeling? Hope you aren't too worried about things. :hugs:

NSN, I really hope they don't discriminate because you have been pregnant/miscarried. Fill in the forms and just see what they say - You've had valid reasons to be off. I know hat you mean though - not getting the job would be a small price to pay for your forever baby :hugs:

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have good weekends. :hi:

AFM - have felt awful all week, but feel better so far today - now paranoid that something's wrong, but it probably has something to do with the 12 hours sleep I had last night! :dohh: New symptoms are a funny taste in my mouth and achey ribs. Told my mum and dad last night and they are cautiously excited - they want grandchildren so badly, just hope I can do this for them. Still waiting to hear when my scan will be - just want that date so I have something to aim for!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies - thanks for all the well wishes. Still no sign of AF. I was due for it on the 9th but I am still waiting. I had a temperate drop on the 10th so I thought she was on the way bu yesterday and today my temps have shot back up. I've taken 2 HPT so far (9th and yesterday) and they have both been BFN so I have no idea what's going on. I guess I'll just continue to wait and see....


----------



## mpepe32

:hi: Hi ladies!

beach - just keep testing!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Lexi -enjoy your break :D

new -:hi: back at ya

nsn - thanks for asking how i am. hope you're feeling pregnant:baby: and reagardless of worry, try to stay on :cloud9:

Afm- i think i might O a little bit late this month. I still am having had horrible headaches which make me nauseated. I wish it was ms but just the changing of the seasons. I have a trip booked to go with my dh and my parents back to aruba in the spring so that is keeping my spirits up a bit. But I'm kind of hesitant of whether I should just stop ttc for now. I don't know if it would be ok to travel while pregnant. But at the same time, I'm 36 and my window is closing soon so just very confused right now. Also wondering if it is fair to bring a baby into the world when I have Multiple Sclerosis and although I still function as normal as I can, I suffer alot of fatigue, etc. so just don't know what is right anymore:help:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Mpepe.

Oh my, Aruba is my favourite place. We went there on our honeymoon two years ago. I LOVED it. I'm so jealous! 

I would personally carry on with the TTC (I am the same age as you)
I feel I cannot waste even a month as my biological clock is well and truly ticking. I'd carry on and if you get pregnant, fantastic!
You will be safe to travel up about 6-7 months and even if you are in early stages, you should be fine. And in the event you need medical treatment, its not a backwards island so they should be more than capable of looking after you. 

As for the MS. You have as much right to be a mum as anyone. There are tons of people out there with various disabilities who have children and go on to be fantastic parents. And on the flip side, there are healthy people out there who are crap parents. Have seen them on Jeremy Kyle :haha:

Hope I've give you something to help you make your decision.


----------



## Neversaynever

Filipenko...I have made the decision not to take the new job...if it all goes pear shaped again I'll need the support networ at work as well as home. Also I agree with your siggy...first scan I went to was the end, second pregnancy I had a scan at 7 weeks and all was ok, at 10+6 scan it was all over again :wacko: one day it will happen for you :hugs:

NTAT...guess your man is home now you're offline :haha:

Mpepe...don't feel guilty, you would cope with a child as you know how presious your child will be.. but you also have to do what is right for you too. Don;t make any rsh decisions :hugs:

JW..hope you O soon..:dust:

RM and Lady...how are the symptoms doing and how are you?

Beach..could it have been an implantation dip do you think? Temps don't normally go back up after AF do they? :dust:

Pink...:hugs:

:hi: to everyone else and hope you all have a lovely weekend :hugs:

XxX


----------



## NewToAllThis

Neversaynever said:


> NTAT...guess your man is home now you're offline :haha:

Yes, how did you guess? Quick loo update :rofl:


----------



## Tweak0605

NSN - you know how freakin' happy I am for you!! Congrats again!! :happydance:

patiently, beach chica, lexi - Its not over until AF shows. FXd! :hugs:

Lady - sorry you're feeling like crap, but at the same time, I'm glad you're feeling like crap! yay for sickness! Glad you're feeling better today though!

JW - I hear you on the confusing part. With all the pain I was getting a few days ago, I was sure I OV'd. But no + OPK and temps are still all over the place. Hope you OV soon! :hugs:

mpepe - hope you OV soon! I too think you should carry on with TTC. NTAT gave you some great advice, more then I could've said. I hope it makes your decision easier :hugs:


I'm on CD18 and no + OPK yet. Having twinges here and there, but still a faint 2nd line. Had really bad cramping and backaches a few days ago, but nothing. Temps are still all over the place too. Lost 5 lbs last week with my new diet and exercise thing. So happy DH and I are doing it together. 

Also found out that DH's cousin is going to the family Christmas party at the beginning of December. They live far away so usually don't come, but apparently this year they are. DH told me he doesn't want to see her, and neither do I, so we aren't going. I just can't handle seeing her pregnant when I'm not, knowing I should have my baby now. She's also one who'll make the thing all about her, non-stop talking about her pregnancy and baby. So no way I can go. I told DH to tell people why we weren't going - his mom, his aunt (who knows about our loss), and to call his other aunt and tell her about it all. I'm just sick of hiding my feelings and my angels.


----------



## mpepe32

thanks new and nsn and tweak - I guess i just needed to hear that i'm not feeling selfish by wanting a baby. You ladies are amazing, dont know what I do without you all :)

tweak - huge congrats on the weight loss! looks like O is taking its time for the both of us! I think I'm just started getting O symptoms so will start opk's in a bit. 
nsn - you have to do what you feel is best! But it was still nice that you were offered it even if u declined.

ntat - omg about aruba hon, this will probably be my 15th trip there, I really have lost track. I starting going with my parents when I was young and we just kept on going bc we loved it so much! Went there for my honeymoon too! And your right about their medical system. I ended up having an allergic reaction to an antibiotic I was on while on my honeymoon and ended up in the emergency, taken by ambulance too because I was going into shock! And the hospital was fine I just worry that's all. Thanks new, hearing this has made me feel a world better :hugs: I wish I could give u a hug in person to thank you for your words :)


----------



## patiently

mpepe32 said:


> Afm- i think i might O a little bit late this month. I still am having had horrible headaches which make me nauseated. I wish it was ms but just the changing of the seasons. I have a trip booked to go with my dh and my parents back to aruba in the spring so that is keeping my spirits up a bit. But I'm kind of hesitant of whether I should just stop ttc for now. I don't know if it would be ok to travel while pregnant. But at the same time, I'm 36 and my window is closing soon so just very confused right now. Also wondering if it is fair to bring a baby into the world when I have Multiple Sclerosis and although I still function as normal as I can, I suffer alot of fatigue, etc. so just don't know what is right anymore:help:


If it was me i'd still ttc everything has a funny way of working itself out in the end...so even if you are pregnant im sure you'll be fine to travel and at least it will give you something additional to focus on for a while..sometimes when other things are on your mind...than BAMM! your pregnant...it happened like that for me with both pregnancies...xmas was on my mind and my OH sisters communion...so you never know... and i definately think you are just as deserving to have a baby as anyone else...of course it doesnt make you selfish anyone who will love and care for a baby deserves one as far as im concerned..i think you are very brave and strong and i really hope you get your bfp and you enjoy your time away! 



Neversaynever said:


> ...I have made the decision not to take the new job...if it all goes pear shaped again I'll need the support networ at work as well as home.
> 
> XxX

As long as you're happy thats the main thing and less stress is always the best remedy...im sure your current workplace will be very understanding and supportive through these next 9 months i really do wish you a happy and healthy 9 months...:thumbup:how r u feeling now?



Tweak0605 said:


> I'm on CD18 and no + OPK yet. Having twinges here and there, but still a faint 2nd line. Had really bad cramping and backaches a few days ago, but nothing. Temps are still all over the place too. Lost 5 lbs last week with my new diet and exercise thing. So happy DH and I are doing it together.
> 
> Also found out that DH's cousin is going to the family Christmas party at the beginning of December. They live far away so usually don't come, but apparently this year they are. DH told me he doesn't want to see her, and neither do I, so we aren't going. I just can't handle seeing her pregnant when I'm not, knowing I should have my baby now. She's also one who'll make the thing all about her, non-stop talking about her pregnancy and baby. So no way I can go. I told DH to tell people why we weren't going - his mom, his aunt (who knows about our loss), and to call his other aunt and tell her about it all. I'm just sick of hiding my feelings and my angels.

:hugs: Do whatever makes you feel comfortable i understand about hiding your feelings to save others...it gets so annoying and some people just really are not understanding or sympathetic...they just go on and on about their pregnancies, so i totally understand where you are coming from..

I hope you OV soon and get your bfp this cycle...fingers crossed!

AFM still have slightly sore bbs...and i think i have a urine infection...im trying not to symptom spot but its hard not to...i try to think if it will be it'll be so just gotta wait and see...fingers crossed...I am going to the hospital on monday to see what is going on and see if they can offer me any assistance...fingers crossed for all...when is everyone in the tww testing?


----------



## filipenko32

NSN - re the job that makes sense to me, it will probably be too much with all the excitement of your pregnancy and that's definitely way more important! Think I would do the same. How are you feeling now symptom-wise and emotional-wise?


----------



## BeachChica

OMGosh ladies, I am 4 days late today and temps were still up this morning so I took another HPT and this one was :BFP:!!! The roller coaster begins again. DH and I excited and scared at the same time!!
 



Attached Files:







Pic1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tweak0605

mpepe32 said:


> tweak - huge congrats on the weight loss! looks like O is taking its time for the both of us! I think I'm just started getting O symptoms so will start opk's in a bit.

Yeahh, I hate when O is taking it's time. I've got tons and tons of EWCM right now, so I'm thinking its coming soon. Plus, my temps have started rising again, and its taking the pattern of last cycle. If that's the case, then O is 2-3 days away. Hopefully it's sooner cause DH is back at school Wednesday night and won't be home for BDing! 





patiently said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD18 and no + OPK yet. Having twinges here and there, but still a faint 2nd line. Had really bad cramping and backaches a few days ago, but nothing. Temps are still all over the place too. Lost 5 lbs last week with my new diet and exercise thing. So happy DH and I are doing it together.
> 
> Also found out that DH's cousin is going to the family Christmas party at the beginning of December. They live far away so usually don't come, but apparently this year they are. DH told me he doesn't want to see her, and neither do I, so we aren't going. I just can't handle seeing her pregnant when I'm not, knowing I should have my baby now. She's also one who'll make the thing all about her, non-stop talking about her pregnancy and baby. So no way I can go. I told DH to tell people why we weren't going - his mom, his aunt (who knows about our loss), and to call his other aunt and tell her about it all. I'm just sick of hiding my feelings and my angels.
> 
> :hugs: Do whatever makes you feel comfortable i understand about hiding your feelings to save others...it gets so annoying and some people just really are not understanding or sympathetic...they just go on and on about their pregnancies, so i totally understand where you are coming from..
> 
> I hope you OV soon and get your bfp this cycle...fingers crossed!
> 
> AFM still have slightly sore bbs...and i think i have a urine infection...im trying not to symptom spot but its hard not to...i try to think if it will be it'll be so just gotta wait and see...fingers crossed...I am going to the hospital on monday to see what is going on and see if they can offer me any assistance...fingers crossed for all...when is everyone in the tww testing?Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: That's thing, I don't want to go up there and have it be all about her, and listen to her whining about her morning sickness and cramps and whatever else she whines about. She's a habitual complainer, so I'm sure it'd be all about her. 

FX for you this cycle! 



BeachChica said:


> OMGosh ladies, I am 4 days late today and temps were still up this morning so I took another HPT and this one was :BFP:!!! The roller coaster begins again. DH and I excited and scared at the same time!!

OMG! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo:

:yipee::yipee:

How AWESOME, I'm so happy for you! This is starting to turn into a lucky thread! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently...where are you in your cycle? :dust:

Tweak...do what you need to do and stuff everyone else, no one is walking in your shoes :hugs:

Filipenko...when are you testing hun? :dust:

Beach....:yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: what did I tell you :happydance: I'm so pleased for you :hugs:

:hi: to everyone...I've seen future on a thread and she's got her BFP too :yipee:

AFM... I feel very weirdly calm :saywhat: yup you read right :wacko: and I am embracing it whilst it lasts :rofl:

Symptoms...in bed by nine last two nights, needed a pee in the night, out of breath on a walk and feel a bit queasy although I think that's more likely to be nerves at this early stage :thumbup:

Loads of :dust: ladies

XxX


----------



## pink80

Congrats Beach :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## mpepe32

Congrats beach! :happydance:

Tweak, I think I may O in the next couple of days as well so looks like could be at the same point in our cycles. :flower:

Patiently - thank you for your encouraging and kind words. And uggg to the urine infection. I`ve gotten them many times and they are just rotten. Hope you get relief soon.:hugs:

And I just can`t believe how many bfp`s there have been. This has got to be a lucky thread!

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Beach - way to go - amazing, had a feeling you would get a :bfp: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:

I am so glad I am part of this lucky thread - hope my *sticky *bfp is not too far away.


----------



## filipenko32

BeachChica said:


> OMGosh ladies, I am 4 days late today and temps were still up this morning so I took another HPT and this one was :BFP:!!! The roller coaster begins again. DH and I excited and scared at the same time!!

CONGRATULATIONS BEACHCHICA SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 


So how many dpo were you when you got your first suspect line?


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all I havn't been around much lately had a bad few weeks. Took a break from B&B and TTC for a month now back full steam ahead. Its so nice to come back to this thread and see so many BFP'S. Massive congrats to all those with BFP's I really hope this is it for you. It also gives me hope that I will get mine.

Me and DH have had lots of tests done and are just waiting for a F/U appt to discuss these.


----------



## patiently

BeachChica said:


> OMGosh ladies, I am 4 days late today and temps were still up this morning so I took another HPT and this one was :BFP:!!! The roller coaster begins again. DH and I excited and scared at the same time!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::
yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

Thats fantastical news!!! magical and fantastic!!! im so happy for you i had a feeling you would get your bfp!! this thread has really started to become a lucky thread...i had a feeling about november too! Really wish you a happy and healthy 9 months hun...

NSN im 6dpo i think today i felt like AF was on her way had that heavy feeling low in my abdomen like i always get just before she arrives...fingers crossed that she doesnt come and I get my bfp in a week or so...huff! im really tryin hard not to symptom spot and tbh i havent noticed any...well not anything that sticks out..got my hospital appointment tomorrow to see what i can do if this isnt a successful cycle..fingers crossed!!

To everyone who has got your bfp so happy for you all...hope you enjoy ur pregnancies...

To everyone in the tww fingers crossed and baby dust to you all..

To everyone else hi hope your all doing ok

Im off out to see immortals at the cinema so enjoy the rest of your evening ladies x x x


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies!!! It's crazy but yesterday DH and I went out for Chinese, his fortune cookie said... "Good news of a long awaited event will arrive soon". This is so crazy, but at the same time I'm scared. I really don't want to go through any more MC's. I hope this is it for me!!

Filipenko- I'm either 16 dpo today when I got my first positive result or 13dpo. Not sure exactly because FF shows that I OV on CD 14 ( which is typical for me) but based on my chart I am wondering if it really happened on CD 17. I've also had negative tests over the last couple days with not even a slightly faint line. So be patient. It's looking good for you so far!!


----------



## RaspberryMini

Hi everyone, been away to Edinburgh for the weekend so not been able to update much!

Another :bfp: wow! Congrats BeachChica wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

No change here really, on and off nausea, on and off tender nipples, the main thing is the tiredness but then I wake up at 3am to pee and can't get back to sleep! I'm not feeling too bad overall mostly tired and irritable, but not reading too much into anything I feel quite relaxed about it all as though it's what will be will be. Still don't have the confidence to join any pregnancy boards though...

NSN - hope your coping ok, I too think you've made the right decision about the job :hugs:

Ladyfog - hope your doing well too :hugs:

This is clearly a lucky thread :dust: to all those waiting to test or approaching O day. Let's hope this is the last time we are all TTCAL :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Ladyfog

Wow another :bfp: - I can't believe what a flurry we've had. Big big congratulations Beachchica!! - H&H9 months to you!!

NSN, I'm glad you'll have the support of your current employer - it would have been tough starting a new job with tiredness and MS etc. Well done for being so relaxed about things :thumbup:

Tweak - do what you have to do at Christmas - it's important to look after yourself :hugs:. There's nothing worse than being around someone self centred when you're going through a tough time. I started BDing like the clappers when I noticed the EWCM this time - get to it girl!! Hopefully even if you O while DH is away there will be some little swimmers up there ready and waiting :winkwink:

Good luck to anyone waiting to test!

AFM, doing OK and all going to plan - feeling a bit more worried at the moment though - just want my scan date to come through. Finding it hard to believe that this is actually going to happen, but I know I just have to take it one step at a time.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Yu


BeachChica said:


> Thanks ladies!!! It's crazy but yesterday DH and I went out for Chinese, his fortune cookie said... "Good news of a long awaited event will arrive soon". This is so crazy, but at the same time I'm scared. I really don't want to go through any more MC's. I hope this is it for me!!
> 
> Filipenko- I'm either 16 dpo today when I got my first positive result or 13dpo. Not sure exactly because FF shows that I OV on CD 14 ( which is typical for me) but based on my chart I am wondering if it really happened on CD 17. I've also had negative tests over the last couple days with not even a slightly faint line. So be patient. It's looking good for you so far!!

That fortune cookie is spooky isn't it?!
Did you have testing after your last m/c hun? Sorry if you've said already.
I really hope this is a sticky one for you - enough is enough.
I remember you from other threads after I went through my first m/c.

Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi raspberry, all you can do is take one day at a time but I know it's much easier said than done!! Can i just ask you, how many dpo were you when you got your bfp?


----------



## Ladyfog

RM - sorry, realised I missed you in my last post :dohh:

Sounds like it's all going well so far :hugs: I know what you mean about waking up and then not being able to get back to sleep! I'm having crazy dreams too - guess it's all the hormones going around. Well done for having such a positive attitude too :thumbup:


----------



## BeachChica

NTAT- I went though about 3.5 months of testing after my 3rd MC. They never really found anything other than a high homecysteine level which I am now taking 2mg of Folic acid for (in addition to my prenatal vitamins). The specialist says there are conflicting opinions on whether this can cause a MC though. It can cause birth defects though so I am glad they found it. The tissue from my last MC was also tested and the MC was due to a Trisomy 12. I feel better that they did not find anything but I think my odds of having another MC are about the same. I am going to be a nervous wreck. Like Filipenko, I have yet to go to a successful scan or hear a heartbeat :-(


----------



## Neversaynever

I am so glad I set this thread up :sad2:

I've met some lovely ladies on here and is always nice to share the journey with people who are in the same boat :friends:

Cazi...sometimes a break is all that is needed :hugs:

Lady...your losses were at the same stages as mine and the first one was close to mine too :hugs: I'm so crabby and irritable it's unreal :wacko: tying not to be :haha:

Tweak...get :sex:

Patiently...hope you enjoy the film and hope you get a BFP in the coming days or sone answers from the specialist :hugs:

Lexi...hope you're having fun :hugs:

:hugs: :dust: and :flower: to all

XxX


----------



## RaspberryMini

filipenko32 said:


> Hi raspberry, all you can do is take one day at a time but I know it's much easier said than done!! Can i just ask you, how many dpo were you when you got your bfp?

Well I deliberately held off testing until 14 dpo, it could have even been 15dpo. I'm taking the time from my first peak on my CBFM.

In my previous pregnancy I tested at abou 11dpo and got BFN, but then low and behold 3 days later it was BFP


----------



## filipenko32

NewToAllThis said:


> Yu
> 
> 
> BeachChica said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!!! It's crazy but yesterday DH and I went out for Chinese, his fortune cookie said... "Good news of a long awaited event will arrive soon". This is so crazy, but at the same time I'm scared. I really don't want to go through any more MC's. I hope this is it for me!!
> 
> Filipenko- I'm either 16 dpo today when I got my first positive result or 13dpo. Not sure exactly because FF shows that I OV on CD 14 ( which is typical for me) but based on my chart I am wondering if it really happened on CD 17. I've also had negative tests over the last couple days with not even a slightly faint line. So be patient. It's looking good for you so far!!
> 
> That fortune cookie is spooky isn't it?!
> Did you have testing after your last m/c hun? Sorry if you've said already.
> I really hope this is a sticky one for you - enough is enough.
> I remember you from other threads after I went through my first m/c.
> 
> Sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...

I am definitely going for a chinese tomorrow evening!!!


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> I am definitely going for a chinese tomorrow evening!!!

LOL!! Yes, I recommend Chinese to all of you!!! :dust:


----------



## Applejack1

Hi, I am new to all of this but feeling so inspired by you all. A long story made short, at 21 i was diagnosed with Ovarian Cancer, at 30 I got married to a great man, at 31 I had my first miscarriage and then another at 32. I just had a lap a few months back and tried again this past month after taking a much needed break (while waitng for surgery) before trying again. This month we had no luck. But there is always next month right? Husband has type one diabetes and did have a heart attack 4 weeks after we were married. So many issues rrrrr. But keeping the faith. Surgery went well for me. Follow up appointment this week. Dr. told hubby after surgery everything looked great. I only have one ovary and tube because of the Ovarian Cancer. They removed a bit of scarring from the ovary during the lap that could have been fetching things up. Fingers crossed. Does anyone else get frustrated with trying to be up all the time? Anyone else feel like they are on a timeline?


----------



## BeachChica

Applejack - so sorry to hear all that you've been through. I really believe that we can't really control the outcome of some of these things so there is no sense in being upset about it. I have had 3 MC in less than a year and its been tough but I just have to stay positive and hope that my happy ending will come soon (just had to work harder at it O:)) Any way, this is been a very lucky thread with a great group of ladies so I hope you will find it as helpful and inspiring as I have!!!

NSN - I was just looking at your due date and mine would be about the same time. O:) My pregnancy tracker shows an estimated due date of July 21st, 2012.


----------



## Applejack1

Thanks for you kind words BeachChica! It's a crazy ride with many ups and downs. I too can't wait for it to be over but in the mean time why not try to find the humor in it all as hard as it may be, right? It's so great to see support like this right at your finger tips. How has your partner been through it all?


----------



## BeachChica

He has been great through all of this. He is just scared too because he doesn't want to see me go through another MC. I had 2 D&C's and 1 natural MC and they were all awful. All of the testing I've gone through was pretty bad too. 

Also you mentioned earlier about the timeline, I'm 38 and DH is 40 so we definitely feel like our clock is definitely ticking. We have been TTC for about 2 years now.


----------



## justwaiting

BeachChica - congratulations on your bfp, that is so exciting. Happy and healthy 9 months to you.

To all the other preggo's I hope your feeling well. What are your dr's saying to do this time around to help these beans become forever babies?

Tweak and Patiently - I think we are all on about the same spot in our cycles. I o'd yesterday. Pos opk in the morning and them had painful o pains last night. My ultrasound tech this morning found nothing so she assumes that the pain I was in yesterday was ovulation, blood tests will confirm today. Have either of you o'd yet? be nice to have some support in the tww. Only 9 days until I know because of blood tests. Fingers crossed we all join the long line of bfp's on this thread and it can become a pregnant with #1 after more than one loss thread!!!

Welcome Applejack - My, you have had a tough run haven't you. This journey is so horrible for some. Good luck this month!


----------



## BeachChica

justwaiting said:


> To all the other preggo's I hope your feeling well. What are your dr's saying to do this time around to help these beans become forever babies?

Oh, I'd like to know the answer to this too. Also, with the previous miscarriages etc, when did you book your first appointment to see the doctor? Not sure what to do about this now.


----------



## Tweak0605

mpepe - hope you O soon!!

cazi - glad you're back :hugs: sometimes a break is much needed! GL this month, and hope you get a f/u appt soon to see those test results!

patiently - have fun at the movies!

beachchica - that's soo crazy about the fortune cookie! makes me want to get some Chinese food now!

Raspberry - glad you got some symptoms goin' on! :hugs:

Ladyfog - glad you're doing well :hugs: DH's mom didn't understand why we didn't want to go - just told us to "ignore her." Ugh. I don't care what people think anymore. We're still not going, I'm not putting myself in a crappy situation.

Applejack - welcome :flower: so sorry to hear about everything you've been through. You've found a great support group in our little group of ladies though :hugs:

JW - Yay for O! No, sadly I haven't O'd yet. :( Hopefully soon though. Continuing our every other day BDing though. Good luck!! 

I know I'm not pregnant now, but I'll answer the above question. As soon as I get a BFP, I will be calling my doctor, getting it confirmed by bringing a sample for them, and then getting blood work done. My doctor said that as soon as I get a BFP I can get blood work done to check all my levels. I'm most worried about my progesterone as I've never gotten it checked in either pregnancy before. Then, I always said I'd very much so push for early ultrasounds - one at 8 weeks and one at 10-12 weeks. Seeing as that's when we lost our previous angels, I want to get past those dates and get ultrasounds to confirm everythings good.


----------



## Ladyfog

NSN - what a coincidence we MC'd at similar times. Hopefully I'll be blazing a trail for you next July when our babies arrive (oh please oh please!) :hugs: Have fun with the mood swings :growlmad::haha::gun:- all a good sign though!

JW, good luck on your 2WW - it really helped me this time to put it out of my mind - 2 week can seem like a life time and can be really emotionally draining if you focus on it too much :hugs:.

Applejack - welcome :flower: wow you are a brave woman and you deserve happiness after the struggles you have had. Good luck and you will get lots of support here :hugs:

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have good weeks :flower:

I haven't been told to do anything differently by my Dr, mainly as from the tests I've had so far there's nothing obviously wrong - just taking my vits and eating good stuff avoiding the bad as normal (like us all I'm a pregnancy pro, just without any babies to show for it :dohh:). I am having a scan at about 8 weeks to check that everything's OK - mainly because with both MMCs the babies had made it to 8 and 6 wks so if it's going to wrong like that again I'd rather I knew asap rather than waiting for my body to realise 4 weeks later.

Slept so badly last night - my brain seems to start buzzing at 5 am and I can't get back to sleep, and then I keep having really bizarre dreams - it's like an episode of Twin Peaks in there!


----------



## patiently

Applejack1 said:


> Hi, I am new to all of this but feeling so inspired by you all. A long story made short, at 21 i was diagnosed with Ovarian Cancer, at 30 I got married to a great man, at 31 I had my first miscarriage and then another at 32. I just had a lap a few months back and tried again this past month after taking a much needed break (while waitng for surgery) before trying again. This month we had no luck. But there is always next month right? Husband has type one diabetes and did have a heart attack 4 weeks after we were married. So many issues rrrrr. But keeping the faith. Surgery went well for me. Follow up appointment this week. Dr. told hubby after surgery everything looked great. I only have one ovary and tube because of the Ovarian Cancer. They removed a bit of scarring from the ovary during the lap that could have been fetching things up. Fingers crossed. Does anyone else get frustrated with trying to be up all the time? Anyone else feel like they are on a timeline?

YOu are such a brave and courageous woman! welcome to this thread the support and understanding here is amazing...I often find myself wanting to give up and trying to be upbeat all the time is very hard and a challenge in itself...but you have come over so many hurdles and someone told me once that the more hurdles you face to get to your destination the greater the reward will be...so i really hope that you will get your forever baby soon! you like everyone else on this thread deserve it.

Even though i am 24 i have been ttc since i was 22 and the worst thing that people say to me is "you're still young you have plenty of time" but i guess when your ttc time seems like an eternity i still feel like im on a timeline it hit me the other day that the youngest age i will be when i have my baby will be 25 and that really hurt me because ive always wanted children from a young age. I think we all eel like we're pushed for time and the longer it takes the more frustrated i begin to feel. Im so thankful to this thread and i hope you ind comfort and reassurance here just as i have...try to be positive you will get your forever baby and as you can see we have had a few bfp in the last few weeks so i definately feel its a luck thread. Good luck hun and welcome again!!




justwaiting said:


> Tweak and Patiently - I think we are all on about the same spot in our cycles. I o'd yesterday. Pos opk in the morning and them had painful o pains last night. My ultrasound tech this morning found nothing so she assumes that the pain I was in yesterday was ovulation, blood tests will confirm today. Have either of you o'd yet? be nice to have some support in the tww. Only 9 days until I know because of blood tests. Fingers crossed we all join the long line of bfp's on this thread and it can become a pregnant with #1 after more than one loss thread!!!

I think i o'd last monday judging by ewcm and tender breasts which never happens to me btw! so i'd say im 7dpo/6dpo when are you going to test? how are you going to keep busy during your tww? i have been trying not to symptom spot but its soooo hard!! argh! i just want my forever baby.
Good luck this month hun hope we can join the list of bfp's fingers and toes crossed!! x



Ladyfog said:


> I am having a scan at about 8 weeks to check that everything's OK - mainly because with both MMCs the babies had made it to 8 and 6 wks so if it's going to wrong like that again I'd rather I knew asap rather than waiting for my body to realise 4 weeks later.
> 
> Slept so badly last night - my brain seems to start buzzing at 5 am and I can't get back to sleep, and then I keep having really bizarre dreams - it's like an episode of Twin Peaks in there!

The dreams are a good sign i have read that in pregnancy you have vivid dreams and can get restless....so looking good hun...maybe have little naps in the day too if your feeling tired from the lack of sleep at night...wishing you all the best x x x

AFM I have slightly tender breasts still but i really dont know what to think i think i will just wait and see...this thread has become my life...im glued to it! well im going to the hospital in a bit to see if they can help me or inform me on what is going on as my last few cycles have been really irregular and confusing...wish me luck...btw the cinema was great loved every bit of the movie! 

baby dust to all x x x


----------



## Neversaynever

Apple..welcome and so sorry for your losses and all the other traumas you have endured :hugs: TTC is so hard and the when you are TTCAL's it is soul destroying and it is hard to try and reamin on the up. Only four weeks ago I was struggling really bad and took some time away from it all as I never wanted to feel that low again. :dust: coming your way and :hugs:

Beach...in the UK they do nothing differently for 1st Tri losses :grr: so I'll be demanding a scan for 7 weeks and it that is ok, one at 10 weeks as I too don't want to wait for my body to start rejecting two weeks after the event :dohh: all I can say is that I am hopeful yet realistic :hugs: as for EDD...I reckon I O'd earlier so not sure about dates but I could be totally wrong too :haha:

JW...hoping that bloods confirm O and you get some :sex in..I think you need to do it for another couple of days so the swimmers can chase the eggy :winkwink: :hugs:

Tweak...hoping you get a positive OPK soon hun :hugs:

Lady...how're the symptoms doing? :hugs: RM...you ok?

Filipenko...how are you holding up as I think you are 11 DPO today...:hugs: and :dust: if you are testing

Patiently...hope you are managing to find something to do to occupy your thoughts in the TWW :hugs: and :dust:

:hi: and :hugs: and :dust: to everyone else...

AFM...told my current Head I'm not leaving and I am pregnant...she cried and hugged me :sad2: I know I have made the right decision :thumbup:

Feel a bit crampy today but not freaking out :saywhat: :rofl:

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

I have only got :bfn: so far :cry: think I will test again tomorrow.


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> I have only got :bfn: so far :cry: think I will test again tomorrow.

Hang in there!!! My cycle was like that too this month!! :dust:


----------



## RaspberryMini

BeachChica said:


> justwaiting said:
> 
> 
> To all the other preggo's I hope your feeling well. What are your dr's saying to do this time around to help these beans become forever babies?
> 
> Oh, I'd like to know the answer to this too. Also, with the previous miscarriages etc, when did you book your first appointment to see the doctor? Not sure what to do about this now.Click to expand...

Not being told to do anything different really. My Dr initially wanted to sign me off work but I don't think tht would help as I don't get tht stressed about work normally, it's just not in my personality. Other than tht it's take your vitamins, don't push yourself - all the usual advice.

I've met with the midwife too today, not for booking in though. She's arranging a scan for 8-10 weeks and once that's done then I'll book in once we know all is ok. Keeping everything crossed as like filipenko and probably lots of Ladies here I've never seen my bean in a scan pic or had a positive scan.

In symptoms news I nearly threw up in town today at the smell of a cafe as I walked passed and I've felt ill ever since. Clearly if I need a reminder I'm pregnant that's the place for me to go!


----------



## patiently

NSN glad you made the right decision...its funny how life seems to work out in the end...

filipenko32 your not out yet fingers crossed!!!! really hope this is your month

AFM just got back from the hopital and they have prescribed clomid for me kinda mixed feelings about it but maybe its for the best i hope i dont have to use it becuase i will get a bfp in a few days fingers crossed my bbs have been hurting for 7 days straight now in the morning theyre only a tad sore but by the evening they are so so so tender...dunno wats going on we'll just wait n see x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks patiently! I'm jealous you got clomid, I want to take that as there is a higher chance of twins apparently and I want twins! I don't think they'll give it me for that reason though. So are you hoping for a bfp in the next 7 days without clomid?


----------



## filipenko32

Why did they give you clomid patiently when you can conceive on your own?


----------



## patiently

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks patiently! I'm jealous you got clomid, I want to take that as there is a higher chance of twins apparently and I want twins! I don't think they'll give it me for that reason though. So are you hoping for a bfp in the next 7 days without clomid?




filipenko32 said:


> Why did they give you clomid patiently when you can conceive on your own?

i read that you have a higher chance of twins and my OH was so excited hehe! why do you think thats why they wont give it to you? I am hoping so much for a bfp in the next seven days I really want our forever baby. The reason he put me on clomid is because my last two cycles have been really irregular and I have always had long cycles so he recommended that we try clomid for six months. how are you feeling? i know its early but are you experiencing anything yet?


----------



## NewToAllThis

I want twins too....
I conceived twins and lost them :cry:


----------



## LOULOU8888

Hi ladies

I have had 2 previous missed miscarriages in last 3 years and still trying foor our our first baby. I have a regular 27 day cycle and got pos opk on fri just gone, had plenty of babymaking all last week inc fri and sat so just waiting now impatiently, would love a bfp but then the excitment will be shortlived as I will worry and dread the 12 week scan as you do. Or maybe I will never conceive again? Taking the bfp for granted I suppose. Nightmare wish I didn't want a baby sometimes and could just forget and enjoy life with what I've already got with my job, house, husband and 2 lovely kittys.


----------



## Applejack1

Wow these threads are great! Follow up appointment tomorrow so will know more about the laproscope she did and what the next step is. For right now it's that time. Suppose to O on Sunday but always find it hard to figure out when to dance!!!!!! With the diabetes husband has issue of his own so it's difficult to dance all the time. I would if I could but we can't. Hey what's one more thing to throw into the frustration of it all!!!

LouLou888 I hear you when you say you wich you could just be happy with what you have! It's hard and seems you always want what you can't have right now even more. That's when faith comes in to play for me. Patience Patience Patience!!!


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently - I hope you don't get to use the clomid. I am also hoping for a bfp next wednesday. Fingers crossed for you. I'm glad your dr is being proactive.

LouLou- Welcome and I'm sorry for your losses. I understand the wanting to go back to the contentment of not wanting to conceive but once you start it's very difficult to get it out of your mind. Positive thoughts hun and you have found the right place.

Applejack - have you heard of smep? Or just bd every second day throughout your cycle and then when you o. try to save it up for the days closer to o. I know lots of women start about cd8-9 but if dh has health issues stopping that, just do it every second day for a week or so around o and definetly sunday! Good luck. Do you use opk's or anything?

Raspberry - Why did your dr want you to quit work? A bit extreme especially if your job isn't stressful, but obviously if it needs to happen. Take it easy. Is your husband different this time around? I always wonder whether husbands are more protective and helpful after all we have been thru to try and keep this baby. God knows my dh is more interested in bding at the right time! 
I would walk past that cafe everyday if I were you!!!!

afm - 2dpo, will find out next wednesday if I have been successful. Going to try my best to avoid symptom spotting but I'm quietly optimistic about this month.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## patiently

NewToAllThis said:


> I want twins too....
> I conceived twins and lost them :cry:

so sorry for your loss ntal, did you conceive twins naturally if you did theres no reason as to why you cant again...I hope you do go on to have twins fingers crossed for you :hugs:



LOULOU8888 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have had 2 previous missed miscarriages in last 3 years and still trying foor our our first baby. I have a regular 27 day cycle and got pos opk on fri just gone, had plenty of babymaking all last week inc fri and sat so just waiting now impatiently, would love a bfp but then the excitment will be shortlived as I will worry and dread the 12 week scan as you do. Or maybe I will never conceive again? Taking the bfp for granted I suppose. Nightmare wish I didn't want a baby sometimes and could just forget and enjoy life with what I've already got with my job, house, husband and 2 lovely kittys.

Fingers crossed and good luck in your tww...Its really hard to go back to not wanting a baby after a loss it sort of enhances the desire...well for me anyway but i totally understand what you mean, how simple life would be...
But wanting this baby more than anything has been my main drive, try to remain positive the rocky road is sure to come smooth soon hun Good luck and baby dust x



Applejack1 said:


> Wow these threads are great! Follow up appointment tomorrow so will know more about the laproscope she did and what the next step is. For right now it's that time. Suppose to O on Sunday but always find it hard to figure out when to dance!!!!!! With the diabetes husband has issue of his own so it's difficult to dance all the time. I would if I could but we can't. Hey what's one more thing to throw into the frustration of it all!!!

Hope your appointment goes well and you have some good news!! try not to put too much pressure on yourself the smep can be quite good actually. Good luck :hugs:



justwaiting said:


> Patiently - I hope you don't get to use the clomid. I am also hoping for a bfp next wednesday. Fingers crossed for you. I'm glad your dr is being proactive.
> 
> 
> afm - 2dpo, will find out next wednesday if I have been successful. Going to try my best to avoid symptom spotting but I'm quietly optimistic about this month.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.

Thank you justwaiting im so glad the dr is actually dealing with my concerns and was very helpful. Good luck in your tww hope next wednesday is your lucky day and this is your lucky month. 


AFM I had a dream that i got two bfp but one of the tests were from another country and i couldnt interpret it...it had two lines and was positive but i couldnt believe it....in the dream I also had an IC and there were two lines straight away but i just couldnt tell anyone...strange dreams I guess i wasnt it so much its happening in my subconcious...well fingers crossed in a few days i'll get my bfp! good luck everyone x


----------



## Ladyfog

DH keeps saying "oh I hope it isn't twins" - he's terrified there could be 2 in there! I was a twin (the other miscarried) so I know it runs in the family. We have 3 sets of friends who all conceived twins naturally and believe me it looks so much hard work - there really never is a moment off! Still, doesn't stop me hoping there aren't 2 in here :winkwink: I think the main reason is that I just want all this baby making to be over, it's been so full of heartache, if I could get a ready made family in one go, at the moment I'd be very grateful! Really I'll just be grateful for seeing one little heartbeat though - I really have no idea how that would feel, I'm so used to seeing such a sad picture on the screen :cry: 

Welcome Loulou :flower: I am in a very similar situation to you - have a lovely life with a house, job, husband and my 2 cat babies. Doesn't stop you feeling that something's missing though :hugs: It has helped me to remember how many who want babies don't even have a partner to have them with yet and we are so much further along our journeys and that's something to be grateful for. 

Apple - we did a loose version of SMEP and look where I am now :cloud9: Don't put too much pressure on yourself. His little swimmers can last a day or so in there (that idea freaks me out a bit!) so you don't have to do it every day if that's not possible.

Good luck JW, try to keep busy and testing day will come around soon. Next weds sounds quite early to test? Do you test at 10dpo? Hope you get your BFP!

Patiently - glad the Dr is doing something for you - will hopefully stop the confusing time you've been having.

RM - glad the MS has started to kick in - it feels so good doesn't it?!

AFM still feeling grim, but very happy to be feeling so pregnant. It seems to get worse as the day goes on and I'm ready for bed about 8.30 - lasted until 9.30 last night and it felt like 2am! Getting very achey hips at the moment, right at the tips so don't know what that's about. Sleeping badly with crazy dreams still and so hungry all the time! Still doesn't stop me worrying I'll wake up and it'll all have disappeared - my first made it to 8 wks so I feel like I need to get past that point. Still waiting for my scan date too - I wish they'd hurry up!!!


----------



## justwaiting

Ladyfog said:


> Good luck JW, try to keep busy and testing day will come around soon. Next weds sounds quite early to test? Do you test at 10dpo? Hope you get your BFP!

Lady - I am doing cycle tracking so they start testing my blood for hcg at 10dpo and then again at 12dpo. so yes early but I dont have to poas which is nice and I get ot know early either way. last month it was nice having a couple of days to get over it before af showed. I'm hoping thats not the case this time tho.


----------



## Neversaynever

Sorry for a selfish post ladies....

I've had a bleed this morning so looking like third time wasn't lucky for me :nope:

I'll probably be lurking for a while but wanted to say good luck for you guys in TWW :dust: sticky :dust: to the other preggos and happy :sex: for you lots on the run up to O :hugs:

XxX


----------



## NewToAllThis

Welcome Applejack and LouLou :hi:

So sorry Applejack for everything you have been through, the m/c's on top of everything else is just too much :nope:
Really glad you joined us and hope you can get some good news soon!

LouLou, your story is very much like mine. I waited until I was married, had a nice house and enough money to be able to bring a child up comfortably and 2 MMCs in last 2 years. :hugs: I'm sure you will get your bfp again, in fact we all will! 

AFM - had ovary pain in the night so did an opk this morning... lets hope it goes positive later/tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## patiently

Neversaynever said:


> Sorry for a selfish post ladies....
> 
> I've had a bleed this morning so looking like third time wasn't lucky for me :nope:
> 
> I'll probably be lurking for a while but wanted to say good luck for you guys in TWW :dust: sticky :dust: to the other preggos and happy :sex: for you lots on the run up to O :hugs:
> 
> XxX

NSN im so sorry but please dont count yourself out yet...have u been to the hospital? i really wish you the best of luck and just to let you know that my sister and a few of my friends had bleeding like a normal period during their pregnancies...and went on to have healthy babies so dont give up yet...:hugs:

My fingers are crossed for you ill be thinking of you...i know bleeding causes stress but try not to worry...everything can still turn out fine...sending lots of love and hugs your way x x x


----------



## Neversaynever

patiently said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for a selfish post ladies....
> 
> I've had a bleed this morning so looking like third time wasn't lucky for me :nope:
> 
> I'll probably be lurking for a while but wanted to say good luck for you guys in TWW :dust: sticky :dust: to the other preggos and happy :sex: for you lots on the run up to O :hugs:
> 
> XxX
> 
> NSN im so sorry but please dont count yourself out yet...have u been to the hospital? i really wish you the best of luck and just to let you know that my sister and a few of my friends had bleeding like a normal period during their pregnancies...and went on to have healthy babies so dont give up yet...:hugs:
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you ill be thinking of you...i know bleeding causes stress but try not to worry...everything can still turn out fine...sending lots of love and hugs your way x x xClick to expand...

I've had blood taken this morning and will have more taken on Thursday..the cramping is not helping and I am accepting this is it and I am 'ok' no point going to the hospital as there is nothing they or anyone can do :shrug: shall let nature do her job again in the comfort of my own home but thank you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## NewToAllThis

Holy shit. How did I miss your post NSN? Sorry to have randomly posted and not seen yours.
I'm thinking of you and hope that all is still ok. Please get yourself to epau and get a scan.
We'll be here for you whatever happens. Life is so fuckin cruel :cry:


----------



## Neversaynever

NewToAllThis said:


> Holy shit. How did I miss your post NSN? Sorry to have randomly posted and not seen yours.
> I'm thinking of you and hope that all is still ok. Please get yourself to epau and get a scan.
> We'll be here for you whatever happens. Life is so fuckin cruel :cry:

It's ok hun :hugs: scan won't show anything as only 4 weeks so that's why the bloods have been taken.

It's ok...just wasn't meant to be this time and hopefully I can get down the testing route now :flower:

XxX


----------



## pink80

Neversaynever said:


> Sorry for a selfish post ladies....
> 
> I've had a bleed this morning so looking like third time wasn't lucky for me :nope:
> 
> I'll probably be lurking for a while but wanted to say good luck for you guys in TWW :dust: sticky :dust: to the other preggos and happy :sex: for you lots on the run up to O :hugs:
> 
> XxX

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Neversaynever said:


> Sorry for a selfish post ladies....
> 
> I've had a bleed this morning so looking like third time wasn't lucky for me :nope:
> 
> I'll probably be lurking for a while but wanted to say good luck for you guys in TWW :dust: sticky :dust: to the other preggos and happy :sex: for you lots on the run up to O :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Oh no NSN - so sorry :hugs: You should definitely stay in the thread, there are others that will be hoping for December BFP's. Keep us posted on your testing and if you have any questions about it, I would be happy to help.


----------



## momywanabekat

3 Miscarriages In A Row.. Help Advice...
had my blood forms come through for me and my partner, planning on going some time this week to get bloods done and sent off, then have to wait for a scan to make sure my uterus hasn't got any abnormality's, then could wait up to 12 weeks to meet consultant and find out results. just want to know if there is anyone in my position. feel really lonely and find it hard to talk to people around me so want to talk to woman who know exactly how i feel thank you xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

momywanabekat said:


> 3 Miscarriages In A Row.. Help Advice...
> had my blood forms come through for me and my partner, planning on going some time this week to get bloods done and sent off, then have to wait for a scan to make sure my uterus hasn't got any abnormality's, then could wait up to 12 weeks to meet consultant and find out results. just want to know if there is anyone in my position. feel really lonely and find it hard to talk to people around me so want to talk to woman who know exactly how i feel thank you xxxx

Sorry for your losses...I'm glad you took me up on the invite over here :hugs:

There are ladies on here that have had testing done and will be far more knowledgable than I am :flower:

Pink...thanks hun :hugs:

Beach....thank you too...I'll still be around...having a forced break from TTC anyway now due to OH having a knee op in December so will be starting again some time in February I guess :hugs:

XxX


----------



## BeachChica

momywanabekat said:


> 3 Miscarriages In A Row.. Help Advice...
> had my blood forms come through for me and my partner, planning on going some time this week to get bloods done and sent off, then have to wait for a scan to make sure my uterus hasn't got any abnormality's, then could wait up to 12 weeks to meet consultant and find out results. just want to know if there is anyone in my position. feel really lonely and find it hard to talk to people around me so want to talk to woman who know exactly how i feel thank you xxxx

momy - Sorry for your losses. I went through all the testing too after 3 MC's. It wasn't a pleasant experience but will give you some peace of mind. I had all the blood work, a hysterosalpingogram and the 4 hour glucose test. The whole process took about 12 weeks because they do the testing in phases. If the first phase comes back OK, then they do the next phase, and this continues until they find something and have gone through all of the testing. Good luck!!


----------



## momywanabekat

thankyou.. i heard alot of people have tests done and they come back with nothing wrong im hoping they find something because i will be devastated if they don't find anything cause i dnt want the heart ache any more, but at the same time i don't want anything bad to be found :( i heard some ladies take baby aspirin and progesterone (carnt spell) cream.. has anyone tried any of these xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

momywanabekat said:


> thankyou.. i heard alot of people have tests done and they come back with nothing wrong im hoping they find something because i will be devastated if they don't find anything cause i dnt want the heart ache any more, but at the same time i don't want anything bad to be found :( i heard some ladies take baby aspirin and progesterone (carnt spell) cream.. has anyone tried any of these xxx

I was told that statistcally....70% come back with no answers but statistics are crap when it comes to pregnancy and MC so I'd take it with a pinch of salt. If they do find something, you at least have an answer that may help to sustain your next pregnancy. Try and keep positive :hugs:

XxX


----------



## momywanabekat

Neversaynever said:


> momywanabekat said:
> 
> 
> thankyou.. i heard alot of people have tests done and they come back with nothing wrong im hoping they find something because i will be devastated if they don't find anything cause i dnt want the heart ache any more, but at the same time i don't want anything bad to be found :( i heard some ladies take baby aspirin and progesterone (carnt spell) cream.. has anyone tried any of these xxx
> 
> I was told that statistcally....70% come back with no answers but statistics are crap when it comes to pregnancy and MC so I'd take it with a pinch of salt. If they do find something, you at least have an answer that may help to sustain your next pregnancy. Try and keep positive :hugs:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

i find it stupid that we get tested after the miscarriage has happened they should test us as soon as wee find out we are pregnant as levels change when we are pregnant so something that isn't a problem when we arnt pregnant could be when we are :( i try to stay positive and hope that i get sorted after all these test but if they find nothing i just dont know how i will handle it :( xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Momy - they did not find anything really with my testing either other than a high homocysteine level, which I now take an additional 2 Mg of Folic acid for (plus my prenatals). My doctor says there are differing opinions on whether this would cause a MC. I am also taking baby aspirin. I asked my doctor about it and he said it wouldn't hurt so we'll see if it helps this time around. My doc also mentioned progesterone but he said that the problem is that it will keep a bad pregnancy going that your body would normally miscarry so I decided not to take it. As much as I don't want to go through another MC, I definitely don't want to keep a bad pregnancy going longer than it should. My progesterone levels tested normal. Some people do take it though and have had no problems.


----------



## momywanabekat

BeachChica said:


> Momy - they did not find anything really with my testing either other than a high homocysteine level, which I now take an additional 2 Mg of Folic acid for (plus my prenatals). My doctor says there are differing opinions on whether this would cause a MC. I am also taking baby aspirin. I asked my doctor about it and he said it wouldn't hurt so we'll see if it helps this time around. My doc also mentioned progesterone but he said that the problem is that it will keep a bad pregnancy going that your body would normally miscarry so I decided not to take it. As much as I don't want to go through another MC, I definitely don't want to keep a bad pregnancy going longer than it should. My progesterone levels tested normal. Some people do take it though and have had no problems.

the hospital said to me that progesterone doesn't always help, i suppose that its a risk that some people take. If they dont find anything wrong on my tests i may take both to see what happens. are you currently pregnant again or going to try? i hear about baby aspirin to im going to start taking it when im ready to try again xxxxx


----------



## RaspberryMini

NSN - I am so sorry. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

yes, I just got my BFP on the 13th so I am freaking out a bit!!!


----------



## momywanabekat

BeachChica said:


> yes, I just got my BFP on the 13th so I am freaking out a bit!!!

i hope tht this time your sucsesfull and really happy for you keep me informed xxx


----------



## mpepe32

:hugs:oh, nsn - i'm so sorry, been there so many times myself, its just rotten PLease take care of yourself:flower: Can I ask if you were taking pregesterone or doing anything different from the other times?

HI to everyone and the new ladies and sorry for everyone's losses and heartache. Sorry I've been MIA, busy at home. DH and I did start ttc again but I don't think this will be my month. Despite my epo, my cm has not been great so not optimistic


----------



## Neversaynever

Mpepe...I haven't done'taken anything different this time..was expecting the panic to kick in closer to the 8 week mark :dohh:

I'll be ok though ladies :flower:

Sorry I am not up to responding to individuals right now :hugs:

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

Neversaynever said:


> Sorry for a selfish post ladies....
> 
> I've had a bleed this morning so looking like third time wasn't lucky for me :nope:
> 
> I'll probably be lurking for a while but wanted to say good luck for you guys in TWW :dust: sticky :dust: to the other preggos and happy :sex: for you lots on the run up to O :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Aww, NSN sending you massive hugs, we're all here for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x 1 million. You know you got a 75% chance of it working out next time, it's just been extrmemely bad luck. You'll be pregnant again in no time and the next one will definitely stick! In the meantime we're all here for emotional support, you're numero uno priority isn't she ladies? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Wow this has taken me forever to catch up with this thread.

Nsn :hugs: not what i was expecting to read, i hope that it isnt the worst for you, i know you have no hope and i would be the same, praying for you xxx

Welcome lou, apple and momy :hi: Momy ive had the blood tests almost 8 weeks ago and am still waiting on results.

Beach :happydance::headspin::yipee::wohoo: congratulations!! x

Hope you preggos are feeling crap and puking loads :winkwink: xxx

Did you enjoy Edinburgh Raspberry? My dad is from there x

Welcome back Caz x

Fili sorry the witch got ya :hugs:

Patiently, mpepe, jw, pink, ntat, tweak, lady :hi: :hugs:

Sorry if i missed anyone xxx

Afm im shattered, will be glad to go to bed tonight, legs are killing from walking everywhere, nice to get away though. Had the urge to poas yesterday so made dh go and get 1.... BFN.

:witch: due today and just went to the toilet and looks like shes about to make an entrance! Back to the drawing board again!

Good luck to those in tww xxx


----------



## Applejack1

Thinking of you nsn! 

Appointment went well this morning! She was very happy with everything she saw during the surgery. *Was very optimistic. *Removed some scarring that could be the problem and reasons for the two mc *She gave me a prescription for clomid, but suggested I wait until January to start because with this surgery some women will fall pregnant 3-6 months after. *The clomid would just speed things up. *She also said there would be a 70 percent chance of another mis but did not seem to concerned. *Wish I had of asked what the percentage is for most. *But didn't think of it until after! *Anyway all in all was pleased. Hubby was too but sure doesn't like to talk about it!


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> yes, I just got my BFP on the 13th so I am freaking out a bit!!!

Thanks for answering my question re your previous m/cs.
Nice to know they didn't find a specific problem I suppose but still not nice to not have answers.
I think my losses were chromosomal. Just a gut feeling but make me more positive for a good outcome next time.
I take extra folic acid - just take two of the regular 4mg that you can buy in shops. I figured it can't hurt :shrug: midwife told me your body will get rid of what it doesn't need.

I also take Royal Jelly, CoQ10 and Zinc. All are supposed to 'help' with egg quality and god knows, my eggs need help!

Hope you are feeling ok and staying calm x


----------



## BeachChica

NTAT - I read that most miscarriages are due to chromosomal problems. Not sure if I mentioned it or not but my 3rd MC was tested and it was due to a Trisomy 12. The doctor said that doesn't really mean anything since typically miscarriages are due to chromosomal problems and doesn't mean that my first two resulted from the same problem. Hopefully I won't have to have any more tested. 

I broke down today and called the doctors office. I have an appointment on Thursday. I know it seems early but I think I will feel better once they start doing some testing and monitoring. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> NTAT - I read that most miscarriages are due to chromosomal problems. Not sure if I mentioned it or not but my 3rd MC was tested and it was due to a Trisomy 12. The doctor said that doesn't really mean anything since typically miscarriages are due to chromosomal problems and doesn't mean that my first two resulted from the same problem. Hopefully I won't have to have any more tested.
> 
> I broke down today and called the doctors office. I have an appointment on Thursday. I know it seems early but I think I will feel better once they start doing some testing and monitoring.
> 
> How's everyone doing?


:hugs: you must feel so overwhelmed right now. So many emotions.
Know that we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

beachchica, I completely understand the need to see the dr now. YOur emotions are everywhere i'm sure. will your dr do constant monitoring? I hope you get the support and reassurance you need.
My FS has me doing cycle tracking, so I will find out at 10dpo if I'm pregnant and they do progesterone tests from 8dpo, I will also have weekly u/s until 8 weeks and then fortnightly. My fs said after 8 wks if there is a healthy strong bean your chances of mc dramatically reduce.

Applejack - You mentioned scarring during your surgery, what kind and where? What did they do the surgery for?

It also took about 8 - 12 weeks for all of my testing to come back. especially the chromosome testing. I'm happy to talk to anyone who wants to talk about testing. I've had most done since june. My fs said that about 50% is unexplained and thats why they do the monitoring I talked about earlier. ALso infertility and mc is 50-50 a male or female problem, so I know we blame ourselves first all the time but it maybe an issue with oh.

Aspirin I have heard can do no harm but then I have also heard of women who spot on it before af is due and also can cause issues when pregnant, make sure you check with your dr before starting it. Progesterone, is apparently a very common issue for ppl who have had mc's. I will be making sure that my levels are checked with every beta test.

NTAL - I hope af doesn't show but if she does just think that you could get the most fantastic xmas present of all!

NSN - I'm so sorry again, I have replied in your journal but my heart goes out to you and I hope for good news on your beta's tomorrow. massive hugs.

Sorry if I missed anyone I tend to go of memory.


----------



## RaspberryMini

lexi374 said:


> Did you enjoy Edinburgh Raspberry? My dad is from there x

we had a brilliant time. It's a lovely city but I was shattered by 8pm every night!

Fili - sorry to hear AF got you. Onto the next cycle :dust:

NSN - still thinking of you, let us know if there's any news :hugs:

Hope all the other pregnant ladies are feeling lots of symptoms and trying not to stress too much. I'm just about to start on some counselling, as recommended by my Dr, to help me cope with this pregnancy and previous losses. Hoping it's useful to talk to someone but to be honest I don't feel the same fear I felt on my second pregnancy. Last time I felt like I was just waiting for it to go wrong, this time I don't feel like that but I don't feel like I can look too far into the future either :shrug: I'm sure I'll feel better about things after first tri is over - hoping I get that far.

To all the ladies who are starting a new cycle or in TWW, GL and :dust:

xx


----------



## patiently

NSN you are still in my thoughts :hugs: 

Raspberry glad your feeling less stressed this time...a good sign i think 

NTAL i hope AF doesnt show

AFM i know i am out this month...yesterday i was doubled over in pain i couldnt sit up or stand up for about an hour from the most intense cramps ive had in my life...even going through my mc's i never cramped this bad it felt like my uterus was contracting so tightly i had to lay down for about 3 hrs before the pain started to subside...so i know definately im out i also tested this morning at 9dpo and BFN so im gutted...i really feel to give up guess i have to try clomid next cycle but sometimes i think whats the point how can it be this hard to have a baby...in school all the teachers talk about is how easy it is to get pregnant i just feel cheated like were never told the difficulties we can face and how hard the process of conception can be! im just really annoyed today no job no baby what have i got going for myself i just feel like a waste of space! sorry for the rant i know everyone is having their own things to deal with...


----------



## lexi374

Patiently i feel the same, who could have known it would be this hard?!?

And then there are people that dont want them and dont care for them pumping out children left, right and centre, it pisses me off!!! :growlmad: x


----------



## patiently

aww me too...people even have one night stands and go on to get pregnant here i am timing, using opks spending so much money, watching everything i eat, doing everything i possibly can to optimise my chances and what da heck have i got to show for it!!! argh!!! sorry again ladies for my rant im just soo p'd off!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Justwaiting - yes, I am going back to my specialist that did all of my testing so I am hoping that they will be able to do some testing and monitoring, not sure if my regular OB would be able to do the same amount of monitoring. It will give me some peace of mind for them to do some checks and bloodwork at least at this point.

RM and the other pregnant ladies - have you joined any of the PAL forums? I just joined 2 of them: PAL - July 2012 babies and Pregnancy is scary after a loss. It might help to talk to others that are in the same stage of pregnancy about your symptoms and feelings. Its a lot to go through after a loss. Would love to see you there!!

Patiently - you're not out until AF shows up!!! :hugs: I know how you feel, I never thought it would be this hard to have a baby. I really believe that after all that we've been through, the reward at the end will be even greater!! Stay positive and don't give up hope!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks to you all for your lovely supportive comments :hugs: well after that bleed yesterday morning..there has been nothing..nada :saywhat: so I really don't know what is happening :shrug: I am having betas checked but as it's the UK...akes forever so won't know anything till Monday probably :dohh: I'll carry on waiting...just like we all do with TTC :dohh:

Patiently...the cramoing could have been implantation...please don't rule yourself out just yet...never give up the hope :hugs:

Lexi....sorry you biught thre hag back with you :hugs: I too hate how easy people get pregnant without even trying or carry a child so easily...life really isn't fair at times :nope:

JW...hoping this is the cycle for you...at least you will be monitored from early on :hugs: thaks for your support :hugs:

Beach...I don't blame you for getting in and be seen even if it is early. At least by having beta checks you have some idea of what is happening :hugs:

RM..:hugs: and I think you are struggling so it is good that you are seeing a counsellor :hugs: it really is such a nasty horrible journey that no one should have to endure. I hope you get some inner peace :hugs:

Lady..you chucking up? :hugs:

NTAT...I also think my issues have been chromosal due to mine and OH ages but we will never know. Sending you the biggest bucket of :dust: for your O :hugs:

Pink...super star :hugs: and thank you :hugs: hope you are holding up ok too :hugs:

Fili...sorry the hag came :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else, sorry if I missed you :wacko: wasnt intentional :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Applejack1

Just waiting - it was scarring from surgery from ovarian cancer 11 years ago. They removed one ovary and tube but left the other. So the ovary had a bit of scarring on it which she says may or may not have caused the 2 mc. Here's hoping as this is my week to dance! Wishing everyone luck. Nsn still thinking of you! 

Lexi and patiently - I teach grade primary and so totally agree with you that it's so unfair that some can just get pregnant like that without even wanting them. I see it everyday. It's heart wrenching and maddening all at the same time.


----------



## mpepe32

:hi::hi::hi: to all the ladies!

patiently - huge hugs to you:hugs: but like others say, until af shows, you're not out. 

nsn- :thumbup: glad the bleed stopped. a friend of our bleed her entire preganancy, and bled alot but had a very healthy baby boy so f'x for you 

afm - giving it one more shot tonight hopefully as my temps haven't rasied yet.


----------



## BeachChica

Mpepe - :thumbup: Good luck tonight!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks AJ :hugs:

Mpepe...get those rudies in :dust:

XxX


----------



## patiently

NSN!! im so happy that the bleeding has stopped, fingers crossed all is ok will be crossing everything for you this weekend!! 

Beach - glad your getting support from your dr!!

mpepe - good luck tonight have funn!!! 

AJ - it must be hard to see it daily especially because you work with children on a daily basis...hope you get your bfp real soon too! 

NTAL how are you doing?

HI to everyone else hope your all doing fabulously!!

AFM I try not to give up hope but im so tired of seeing BFN's i took another test a minute ago and its still negative so...i really feel like im out...today i went to get my prescription for clomid so hopefully ill have my bfp soon!!! argh this whole process is driving me crazy!!! feel like packing it all in! have no job no money and most important no baby!!! argh!! i need a holiday!


----------



## lexi374

Applejack1 said:


> Just waiting - it was scarring from surgery from ovarian cancer 11 years ago. They removed one ovary and tube but left the other. So the ovary had a bit of scarring on it which she says may or may not have caused the 2 mc. Here's hoping as this is my week to dance! Wishing everyone luck. Nsn still thinking of you!
> 
> Lexi and patiently - I teach grade primary and so totally agree with you that it's so unfair that some can just get pregnant like that without even wanting them. I see it everyday. It's heart wrenching and maddening all at the same time.

I work in a nursery, so i see it all the time too. Makes this whole thing so much harder doesn't it?! :growlmad:

Mpepe get :sex:

Nsn keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Im feeling moody today, tired generally and tired of ttc!! Oh well im sure in a week or so ill be back in the saddle again! :dohh: x


----------



## lexi374

patiently said:


> NSN!! im so happy that the bleeding has stopped, fingers crossed all is ok will be crossing everything for you this weekend!!
> 
> Beach - glad your getting support from your dr!!
> 
> mpepe - good luck tonight have funn!!!
> 
> AJ - it must be hard to see it daily especially because you work with children on a daily basis...hope you get your bfp real soon too!
> 
> NTAL how are you doing?
> 
> HI to everyone else hope your all doing fabulously!!
> 
> AFM I try not to give up hope but im so tired of seeing BFN's i took another test a minute ago and its still negative so...i really feel like im out...today i went to get my prescription for clomid so hopefully ill have my bfp soon!!! argh this whole process is driving me crazy!!! feel like packing it all in! have no job no money and most important no baby!!! argh!! i need a holiday!

I think im feeling in the same kinda mood as you today! You're not out yet though.

Maybe a holiday somewhere would be a good idea if you can afford it, and i bet as soon as you book 1 you'll end up pregnant! :thumbup: x


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi ladies :flower:

NSN - I hope you're holding up OK - that's such crap news if it's all over so soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Hopefully the blood tests will be come back OK after all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lexi - sorry the :witch: showed up but onwards and upwards and onto next month eh?

Patiently - don't count yourself out just yet, 10dpo really is very early to POAS. It's not over until AF shows but :hugs: if she does.

Hi everyone else and welcome anyone new :flower:

AFM, had to go to Drs to today as got in a bit a panic as woke up and ALL my symptoms had gone :shrug: I hadn't felt right last night and but just thought it would be different in the morning but it wasn't - no sickness no tender boobs, nothing. It's just so weird as was in bed feeling grotty early on Wednesday :shrug:. I did an HTP just for reassurance but was horrified when the line was really faint. I took another one and the line was a bit better but not as strong as when I first tested at 16dpo. She's booked me into the EPAU - the earliest appt is Tuesday at 9.30 so I've got to wait it out. I think some of the symptoms have returned as I have a funny taste in my mouth again and my nipples are a bit tender, so desperately hoping it all worry for nothing and that MS will come back with a vengeance soon. It just feels like something has changed inside, I can't explain it but it doesn't feel good :cry:. How can things change so quickly?


----------



## lexi374

lady - thinking of you and hoping for the best, had you drank alot when you poas this time? They do say symptoms come and go alot in early pregnancy so hopefully its just that, and you will be back feeling yucky again soon :hugs:xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks Lexi :hugs: Also been doing some reading about the hook effect on hpts and hoping this could explain the lighter line.


----------



## lexi374

I had to google that, id never heard of it before! x


----------



## Ladyfog

possibly clutching at straws but it would explain by the HPT was stronger after my morning cup of tea!

Realised the postman had been and delivered the letter from the hospital today for my early scan - it's on Monday. When the Dr rang them this morning they had no record of it! I'm going to call them tomorrow to check it's still OK for me to go to that one instead of the EPAU on Tuesday.


----------



## RaspberryMini

Ladyfog said:


> possibly clutching at straws but it would explain by the HPT was stronger after my morning cup of tea!
> 
> Realised the postman had been and delivered the letter from the hospital today for my early scan - it's on Monday. When the Dr rang them this morning they had no record of it! I'm going to call them tomorrow to check it's still OK for me to go to that one instead of the EPAU on Tuesday.

:hugs: I felt pretty much fine most of the weekend except tiredness. I think it's normal to have good and bad days. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you, though I'm sure you'll be ok xxx


----------



## patiently

Ladyfog said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> 
> Patiently - don't count yourself out just yet, 10dpo really is very early to POAS. It's not over until AF shows but :hugs: if she does.
> 
> AFM, had to go to Drs to today as got in a bit a panic as woke up and ALL my symptoms had gone :shrug: I hadn't felt right last night and but just thought it would be different in the morning but it wasn't - no sickness no tender boobs, nothing. It's just so weird as was in bed feeling grotty early on Wednesday :shrug:. I did an HTP just for reassurance but was horrified when the line was really faint. I took another one and the line was a bit better but not as strong as when I first tested at 16dpo. She's booked me into the EPAU - the earliest appt is Tuesday at 9.30 so I've got to wait it out. I think some of the symptoms have returned as I have a funny taste in my mouth again and my nipples are a bit tender, so desperately hoping it all worry for nothing and that MS will come back with a vengeance soon. It just feels like something has changed inside, I can't explain it but it doesn't feel good :cry:. How can things change so quickly?

:hugs: hope you're feeling ok now...i have heard that symptoms come and go but its understandable that you will be slightly alarmed. i really hope your scan goes well and all is great! 

Lexi - hope you're feeling ok :hugs:i think were in the same mood right now...just hope soon we'll be talking about other things such as baby names or birthing plans etc argh!! soon i hope for us both!!! 

Im actually 9dpo i think as I believe i OV last monday...yesterday i doubled over in pain...from the cramps i had i was in agony never ever experienced anything like that before...so i thought maybe it couldve been implantation cramps even though they were horrendous, but then today my hpt would be positive right? how long after implantation will a hpt be positive if pregnant? My nipples are still slightly tender and have never been for 9 days like they have been...so i dont even know what to think...


----------



## Tweak0605

Holy moly this thread moves fast....................

Lady - Thinking of you and hoping for the best! Try to stay calm though, for baby's sake. Rest up. :hugs:

patiently - good luck :hugs: glad the doctor prescribed you Clomid! I would love love twins too! sorry for all the BFNs :( If you just had implantation cramps yesterday, I'd give it 2-3 days before taking another test. It may take a couple days for the HCG to come into your system. It's different for everyone.

JW - good luck :hugs:

Raspberry - love the symptoms! yay for a scan around 8-10 wks!

filipenko - sorry AF came :hugs:

Welcome loulou & :flower: Sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:

NSN - <3 you! :hugs:

NTAT - good luck, hope you get that + OPK!

Welcome momy :flower: Sorry to hear of your losses :hugs: I had testing done after my 2nd miscarriage, and everything came back normal. Now, just trying to get that BFP again so I can be watched more thorougly by the doctors.

Glad you're back mpepe :hugs: Good luck this month - you never know, it could be your month!

Applejack - glad you're appointment went well!

BeachChica - glad you called the doctor - I'm glad you're getting in early and getting tests and monitoring done!


Hope I didn't miss anyone! :flower:


AFM - CD22 and noooo ovulation yet. :dohh: OPK was darker yesterday then the other days, but still not +. And no temp rise either - they're actually declining. Hope that means that ovulation is on it's way.


----------



## lexi374

Patiently i think you would need to give it at least 2 days after implantation before getting a positive hpt x

Lady good luck with the scan x

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## BeachChica

patiently - it still sounds early.. FXFX!! I didn't get my BFP until 3 days after my missed period and I had 2 negative tests before that. Also my BFP was 2 days after I saw an implantation dip on my chart.

Ladyfog - FX for you too. I think the symptoms do come and go so don't worry. It seems like too after the losses, that we are more in tuned to them so as things change... our level of stress skyrockets. I have a feeling that by the time I finally get a baby I am going to have a full head of gray hair!! 

Tweak - the temperature dip is definitely a good sign that OV is on the way!!! Get ready to get busy!!! :sex:

Hope everyone else is doing well :wave:


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks beach, nsn, lexi and patiently! DH had dental work last night after work, so I don't think we had a good run last night. Who knows. I'm trying to stay focused on positive stuff and not fall into my whirl wind depression. I'm planning on decorating my home for Christmas this weekend bc I have to decorate my parent's house the following weekend! I would love for Santa to bring me a sticky bean but I won't hold my breath waiting :wacko:

lady -I'm sure all will be well, pregnancy symptoms come and go. 

GL to any testers out there:thumbup:


----------



## Applejack1

Anyone else frustrated by partners willingness and availability? Why do I get so uptight when it's time to do it. I seem to get so pissed off when things get in the way of doing it. Anyone have any ideas, suggestions on how to just relax and let it happen. Why does it feel like the end of the world if we don't do it?


----------



## Tweak0605

Lexi - hope you're doing well :hugs:

BeachChica - it definitely was a good sign .. + OPK when I got home!

Applejack - I got into huge fights with my DH around ovulation time because he "didn't feel like" DTD. To me, it was like he didn't want a baby as much as I did. I even threatened going to a sperm bank, even though I would never do that, to get my baby. We had a huge talk, about how much I wanted this and how much he did. And that I only have a 2-3 day window of opportunity to get pregnant every month. Ever since that talk, he has been so much better about DTD. Very rarely complains, and if he does, he still gets it done. Have you tried talking to him about it?


----------



## BeachChica

Applejack - Not sure why if feels that way but sometimes it does. Maybe some of the other ladies can offer some better advice but I know for me (particularly with the first couple pregnancies) it seemed like we were always on a schedule to do it. Now we've relaxed a bit about it but when my "fertile window" is coming up I advise DH in advance (in a joking sort of way) to mark his calendar for Wednesday, Friday and Sunday (for example). LOL He has not complained about that approach yet and I think it helps him get mentally prepared too that he will be "getting lucky" those days!!


----------



## BeachChica

Tweak0605 said:


> BeachChica - it definitely was a good sign .. + OPK when I got home!

Tweak - that's great!! :thumbup:


----------



## mpepe32

Applejack1 said:


> Anyone else frustrated by partners willingness and availability? Why do I get so uptight when it's time to do it. I seem to get so pissed off when things get in the way of doing it. Anyone have any ideas, suggestions on how to just relax and let it happen. Why does it feel like the end of the world if we don't do it?

I have no advice! I get so panicked! Last night, DH came home from the dentist, this was bad enough. Then we got 3 phone calls ina row from his family members and I would not let him pick up, they didn't leave any messages, they never do so I figured it wasn't an emergency, but what flippin' timing! really sorry for my rant, i just wanted to say I totally understand :thumbup:

tweak - maybe I'll try that sperm bank thing tonight! I can already sense from talking to him on the phone that he is not in the mood, and I'm still at work.


----------



## Tweak0605

mpepe32 said:


> Applejack1 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else frustrated by partners willingness and availability? Why do I get so uptight when it's time to do it. I seem to get so pissed off when things get in the way of doing it. Anyone have any ideas, suggestions on how to just relax and let it happen. Why does it feel like the end of the world if we don't do it?
> 
> I have no advice! I get so panicked! Last night, DH came home from the dentist, this was bad enough. Then we got 3 phone calls ina row from his family members and I would not let him pick up, they didn't leave any messages, they never do so I figured it wasn't an emergency, but what flippin' timing! really sorry for my rant, i just wanted to say I totally understand :thumbup:
> 
> tweak - maybe I'll try that sperm bank thing tonight! I can already sense from talking to him on the phone that he is not in the mood, and I'm still at work.Click to expand...

Try it! I never thought about doing something like that! I seriously flipped my lid the last time we had a fight. Like I got really upset. We talked the next day for a long time, and I think he finally got it. Before, he wouldn't think of DTD after his trip home from school (2 hrs) .. Now, he will. We DTD last week after his trip home and will do it again tomorrow since I got the + OPK today. He's so much more willing to after our talk.


----------



## mpepe32

tweak - lol you're hilarious! I feel like leaving baby pictures around the house so he gets the point and is reminded of why we are doing what we are doing!


----------



## Tweak0605

Hahahaha! You could try that too! That might work! :haha:


----------



## patiently

Tweak0605 said:


> AFM - CD22 and noooo ovulation yet. :dohh: OPK was darker yesterday then the other days, but still not +. And no temp rise either - they're actually declining. Hope that means that ovulation is on it's way.

hope you ov soon i know all too well about late ovulation good luck hun..hope it happens soon.



Applejack1 said:


> Anyone else frustrated by partners willingness and availability? Why do I get so uptight when it's time to do it. I seem to get so pissed off when things get in the way of doing it. Anyone have any ideas, suggestions on how to just relax and let it happen. Why does it feel like the end of the world if we don't do it?

My OH really annoys me at that crucial time of the month...it seems we always seem to argue around that time but how can it not be that simple to understand that in order to get our bfp we need to BD on those days...when he sayd we'll just let it happen i get so mad to the point where i want to cry...we only ovulate once per cycle so timing is crucial how do they not understand...it really bugs me if we could just get our bfp without them believe me sometimes it would take less effort!! they need to pull up their socks see how hard we work for our bfp and work just as hard! i mean come on most men would jump at the chance to not use contraception and BD as much as possible and here they are complaining...and most importantly not cooperating!! huff!! i hope in the future he is more willing 



mpepe32 said:


> I have no advice! I get so panicked! Last night, DH came home from the dentist, this was bad enough. Then we got 3 phone calls ina row from his family members and I would not let him pick up, they didn't leave any messages, they never do so I figured it wasn't an emergency, but what flippin' timing! really sorry for my rant, i just wanted to say I totally understand :thumbup:
> 
> tweak - maybe I'll try that sperm bank thing tonight! I can already sense from talking to him on the phone that he is not in the mood, and I'm still at work.

so sorry you are going through this this has been my experience every month!!! argh!

thank you ladies or all your support and kind words :hugs:


----------



## Applejack1

Hi beach and tweak! I think I have tried everything. Here's the problem though....he is a type 1 diabetic and had a heart attack at 39. Because of the diabetes he suffers from Ed at times. Throw this infertility stuff for the last 3 years into the mix and it's more often. We rarely do it unless its the time to. Last month we had like 3 huge fights and I ended up going back to counseling to deal with everything. I have asked him to come next time. His position is that he has taken the step and gotten Viagra for the Ed to only be taken during this time. I think it's great but still find myself getting so disappointed when things don't work during my fertile period. I get so uptight and then feel so hopeless. It's killing me!


----------



## Applejack1

Sorry mpepe and patiently in the time it took me to write that without him seeing I see you both posted as well! Sorry the pervious message has your name on it too! Baby dance was a FLOP tonight! No pun intended!


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks everyone :hugs: it was the really faint HPT that scared the living daylights out of me, combined with the loss of symptoms. I'm hoping that the test was a dud or it really was the hook effect and I'm not going to test anymore now :nope:. Boobs are back to their normal pregnant selves now and I felt grotty and was in bed by 9.15 last night and still felt queezy when DH came to bed at midnight so I'm hoping it was a lot of fuss about nothing! I was so stressed yesterday though, in my mind I was right back at the hospital again going through all the MC stuff again. It makes me realise how on edge I actually am about all this.

Just going to hope with all my heart that the scan comes back with a happy result and I get to see my first ever heartbeat :cloud9:.

NSN, if your lurking, lots of :hugs:

Patiently - you're so early to test so don't worry! HGC doubles every day after implantation and need to get up to the level you HPT can detect so even if you've got a 10mlU test it's still going to take 4-5 days before it's close to high enough. Be patient, and try testing in 5 days or so - if you can wait that long! As Beach said, sometimes you won't even get a BFP until days after AF is due :hugs:

Tweak, your post made me chuckle :rofl:- I'm glad DH is back on board with the BDing now! I think one reason our OH lose interest sometimes is we forget how hard miscarriage is on them too - not only for the loss itself but what they see us go through. I think it can make them cautious is a weird way about getting us pregnant again. Apple and Mpepe, I'm sorry your OHs are struggling to get in the mood. I'm sure you've tried everything, but have you tried massage and relaxing him before DTD. especially if they have had a hard day at work? It might help to get you both in the mood and stop them feeling like they are a just wanted for their sperm (which I'm sure isn't the case anyway)? I'm lucky, DH never complained and we managed to do a combination of quickies (if I was tired, I'd just him to hop on, 'make a deposit' and then he'd go back to watching telly and leave me to go to sleep!) and some more romantic mornings in bed. It worked for us and I don't think either of else felt obliged that way. I've got the opposite problem now - I'm trying to avoid BDing while OH is trying his best to get in my knickers! And it's our wedding anniversary today!!! 

Hi and :hugs: to anyone I've missed.


----------



## justwaiting

Happy anniversary lady. I'm glad all the symptoms have come back. PAl is hard.


----------



## patiently

Ladyfog im so happy your symptoms have returned..it must be such a rollercoaster of emotions fear and excitement...but youre doing the right thing it seems like your taking it easy and remaining optimistic which is the best thing...I hope you get to see a healthy heartbeat and all is well what is the date of your scan? Wish you all the best and hope your symptoms reassure you throughout your entire pregnancy...Happy anniversary too..how many years? have you and OH planned anything special other than him wanting to BD? I hope you all have a wonderful day together...you, baby and OH!! Thank you for your reassurance in your message sometimes its hard to stay positive but with the support of you gals i feel so lucky and am so thankful to NSN for starting it....

NSN how are you feeling today? 

Hello to all other ladies hope you are feeling good and enjoy your thursday x


----------



## Tweak0605

Applejack - that is really hard. I agree with Ladyfog's suggestions; maybe try giving a massage to get him in the mood. 

Ladyfog - Happy Anniversary! I'm glad your symptoms have returned! Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts that LO is snuggling deep in there :hugs: The ladies on my journal were the ones who suggested threatening with a sperm bank. I don't think I would've ever thought of doing that myself!


----------



## Ladyfog

My scan's on Monday (21st) so only 4 days to go!

We've been married 4 years today! I've taken a today until Monday off for a long weekend and we're heading to my sisters down in Brighton for the weekend so we're really looking forward to that. We're actually going to pick up a new car today! It's a VW Golf Plus - it's going to be our 'family car' (we have a teeny smart car at the moment) so it will be exciting to feel like we're doing something towards being parents! I hope we can make it out for a nice meal somewhere close to home tonight too :kiss: 

Patiently, glad I've helped you feel more relaxed. Just wait and see - have a day in your mind and wait until then if you can. FX for you :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Tweak0605 said:


> Applejack - that is really hard. I agree with Ladyfog's suggestions; maybe try giving a massage to get him in the mood.
> 
> Ladyfog - Happy Anniversary! I'm glad your symptoms have returned! Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts that LO is snuggling deep in there :hugs: The ladies on my journal were the ones who suggested threatening with a sperm bank. I don't think I would've ever thought of doing that myself!

Tweak we crossed posts! Thanks, and glad the threat of the sperm bank worked :winkwink:


----------



## Tweak0605

Ladyfog said:


> My scan's on Monday (21st) so only 4 days to go!
> 
> We've been married 4 years today! I've taken a today until Monday off for a long weekend and we're heading to my sisters down in Brighton for the weekend so we're really looking forward to that. We're actually going to pick up a new car today! It's a VW Golf Plus - it's going to be our 'family car' (we have a teeny smart car at the moment) so it will be exciting to feel like we're doing something towards being parents! I hope we can make it out for a nice meal somewhere close to home tonight too :kiss:




Ladyfog said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Ladyfog - Happy Anniversary! I'm glad your symptoms have returned! Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts that LO is snuggling deep in there :hugs: The ladies on my journal were the ones who suggested threatening with a sperm bank. I don't think I would've ever thought of doing that myself!
> 
> Tweak we crossed posts! Thanks, and glad the threat of the sperm bank worked :winkwink:Click to expand...

Aww sounds like you have a great day planned! Woohoo on the new car! :happydance:


----------



## lexi374

Lady glad your symptoms have picked up again, happy anniversary x

Im with you on the bedding around ov, a its usually a quickie! :haha:
Cant be bothered to do it otherwise in the week!

Aj must be hard with dh having health problems aswell, we put so much pressure on ourselves but its all so frutrating :hugs:

Hey to everyone else x


----------



## mpepe32

Applejack1 said:


> Hi beach and tweak! I think I have tried everything. Here's the problem though....he is a type 1 diabetic and had a heart attack at 39. Because of the diabetes he suffers from Ed at times. Throw this infertility stuff for the last 3 years into the mix and it's more often. We rarely do it unless its the time to. Last month we had like 3 huge fights and I ended up going back to counseling to deal with everything. I have asked him to come next time. His position is that he has taken the step and gotten Viagra for the Ed to only be taken during this time. I think it's great but still find myself getting so disappointed when things don't work during my fertile period. I get so uptight and then feel so hopeless. It's killing me!

:hugs:so sorry this is happening for you. I think DH although relatively healthy lets stress get to him. It's a challenge for him at times to destress and that impacts the bd'g. The stress of infertility and mc's really do a number on us! DH actually admitted he had a bad day because he learned someone at work is pregnant. Glad to know its not just me that gets bummed out:flower:

hi to everyone else:flower:

lady - happy anniversary!

afm - pretty sure I O yesterday so I'm done this cycle, what ever happens, happens...


----------



## Applejack1

We do put way to much pressure on ourselves don't we Lexi? mpepe it's so great to know for me as well that I am not the only one that feels this way! Guess there is always tonight. 

Curious to know how you all track your Ovulation. I know most use the kits but I don't want to start spending the money since I have to maybe pay for Clomid come January should nothing change and I am also afraid it would just stress hubby out even more. 

Anyone else on this thread use Monthly Info to track? I love it!!!! I have been tacking for 3 years now. So I guess my question is how long do you have from the time you see the change in CM to the time you ovulate. Anyone come across some info during your research? Monthly Info tells me I will Ovulate on Sunday but I saw the CM on Monday. Now its Thursday, last nights dance was a flop. Should I feel like this cycle is a no go????? 

PS. This is such great support by the way. Thanks to everyone who keeps up with the comments. I know I miss commenting back to people so sorry if I do. But trust me I read every post and appreciate it so much!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Ladyfog - Happy Anniversary and glad your symptoms are back. I know it's hard but I am really trying to tell myself not to worry as much this pregnancy, we can't control the outcome. That's hilarious about the "deposits" I get some of those too when I'm just too tired. Oh, is your EDD right in your signature? You are due in July 2012 right?

Applejack - have you tried tracking your BBT? I just picked up a basal thermometer at the pharmacy and track my temperate using Fertility Friend. There is no cost for the basic membership and you can do it online or on your phone. You will be able to see OV by your temperature and also measuring cervical fluid. There are some great tools on there too. Once you use it for a couple months it has better information for tracking your cycles and averages. 

Well I had my first doctors appt today he said everything looks good. The urine pregnancy test came back positive - yeah!!! They took bloodwork today too but I won't have that back for a couple days.
I am scheduled again for bloodwork on the 23rd and first ultrasound on December 1st. Can't wait! Oh, They are also checking my progesterone levels to see if I need it. I think I'm finally ready to embrace being pregnant and just hope for the best.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Tweak0605

Applejack1 said:


> We do put way to much pressure on ourselves don't we Lexi? mpepe it's so great to know for me as well that I am not the only one that feels this way! Guess there is always tonight.
> 
> Curious to know how you all track your Ovulation. I know most use the kits but I don't want to start spending the money since I have to maybe pay for Clomid come January should nothing change and I am also afraid it would just stress hubby out even more.
> 
> Anyone else on this thread use Monthly Info to track? I love it!!!! I have been tacking for 3 years now. So I guess my question is how long do you have from the time you see the change in CM to the time you ovulate. Anyone come across some info during your research? Monthly Info tells me I will Ovulate on Sunday but I saw the CM on Monday. Now its Thursday, last nights dance was a flop. Should I feel like this cycle is a no go?????
> 
> PS. This is such great support by the way. Thanks to everyone who keeps up with the comments. I know I miss commenting back to people so sorry if I do. But trust me I read every post and appreciate it so much!!!!

I use Fertility Friend to track my ovulation. It works so well for me, since I temp, and I have the app on my phone. With the CM, I can usually see EWCM up to a week before ovulation, sometimes more. This month I've had it for awhile! I think you still have a definite chance!



BeachChica said:


> Well I had my first doctors appt today he said everything looks good. The urine pregnancy test came back positive - yeah!!! They took bloodwork today too but I won't have that back for a couple days.
> I am scheduled again for bloodwork on the 23rd and first ultrasound on December 1st. Can't wait! Oh, They are also checking my progesterone levels to see if I need it. I think I'm finally ready to embrace being pregnant and just hope for the best.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

So glad everything looked good at your first appt! Loving your new ticker!


----------



## justwaiting

Beach great news about your first dr's appt. so ahppy it went well and he's doing some testing!!!

Lady - have a great anniversary weekend and enjoy the new car.

Hi Everyone else!!


----------



## Neversaynever

I'm sorry I am going to try and reply but can't remember exactly who these things relate to sorry :wacko:

AJ I think...I'm sorry that DTD has added issues becuase of his health. If it is any consolation (althiugh I am sure it isn't) me and OH battle EVERY month when it comes to DTD. We have never been quantity more like quality and since we met, I have put on 4 stones in weight (14 pounds per stone) and lost three babies this year. He has back, knee and ankle issues and is due to have a knee op on the 5th of December so you can see how that has killed any of his desire to want to have sex with me. Along with the pressure to perform :dohh:

We have tried OPK's and me not telling him...didn't work. We have tried me putting it on the calendar...didn't work. The last two time I got pregant I didn;t OPK, I just went with the flow and thought f**k it and it happened but they didn't last :cry:

I just hope you find a solution that works for you both :hugs:

Lexi...how's the hag treating you? :hugs:

RM...good to see you being positive :hugs:

Lady...happy anniversary and I hope you had fun :hugs:

Beach...good to hear all on track :hugs:

Tweak..good to see a positive OPK and get :sex: :dust: :hugs:

Mpepe..how are you getting on? :hugs:

JW..start of the TWW :coffee: good to see you holding up ok :hugs:

NTAT...:hugs:

Pink...:hugs:

I am sure I have missed people sorry :wacko: :hugs:

AFM...still waiting for it to actually happen, my beta on Tuesday was 100.8 and progesterone was 75.2 or 72.5 so Iit's just a waiting game now. I tested with a HPT yesterday morning and the line was barely visible...one you would be jumping up and down with at 10 DPO :cry:

Next step is to go and start the ball rolling for testing, rebook in for counselling and lose more weight. TTC is going on the back burner for a while.

Thank you for all of your support :hugs:

XxX


----------



## patiently

NSN how many weeks are you? your progesterone levels are great!!! you never know things can still be great...you cant really base how things are on one beta result you need to do another to compare...even slow rising betas turn out to be healthy pregnancies...dont give up hope..fingers crossed or you

AFM ladies i give up i have been stalking this thread but all this ttc is driving me insane and im constantly stressed out...i am going to take a break from it all just cant cope anymore and i believe my aunt is pregnant too just want to run away from it all...

wish you all the best of luck hope you get your bfp's and have healthy pregnancies...ill probably check in now and then to see how you all are..good luck x


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently...I have had bouts of bleeding and cramping the entire time and the HPT's are negative so although I still am waiting for my other beta numbers..it'll only be to confirm the obvious :hugs:

I'm sorry you are struggling with all this, it really is a stress unlike any other :hugs:

Take all the time you need, please be kind to yourself and you can always PM me if you want :hugs:

XxX


----------



## mpepe32

hi everyone :)

patiently - totally understand:hugs: everyone needs breaks:flower:

Never - ur prog levels look great though, f'x for you still

AFM -I'm pretty bummed out today as well, just thinking about another Christmas without a bean:cry: DH asks why things are so hard for us all the time and I no longer have the answers. Watching the news last night, heard a little girl 3 years old fell off a balcony and dies. DH said if she was with us, that would never have happened. My dad has parkinsons and I really wanted to give both my parents the joy of a grandchild bc I'm the only one. And plus my grandmother who lives in Rome, Italy is not doing well - granted she is 106 but I would be devastated if anything happened to her:nope:


----------



## Tweak0605

patiently - I'm so sorry you're struggling. A break might be good - I've tried taking many breaks but always come back. I hope you can take the time away to feel better about it all. :hugs:

mpepe - I'm sorry :( I'm starting to struggle more that its the holiday season. Knowing all the 1st we should be celebrating right now (Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas) is really hurting sometimes. I have good and bad days. Hopefully we can both get our BFPs before Christmas. I have a great-grandmother who's in her 90s, and I was really hoping to give her a great-great-grandchild. She's not doing as well as in the past, so I hope I can still give her that :(


----------



## mpepe32

Tweak0605 said:


> patiently - I'm so sorry you're struggling. A break might be good - I've tried taking many breaks but always come back. I hope you can take the time away to feel better about it all. :hugs:
> 
> mpepe - I'm sorry :( I'm starting to struggle more that its the holiday season. Knowing all the 1st we should be celebrating right now (Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas) is really hurting sometimes. I have good and bad days. Hopefully we can both get our BFPs before Christmas. I have a great-grandmother who's in her 90s, and I was really hoping to give her a great-great-grandchild. She's not doing as well as in the past, so I hope I can still give her that :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:thanks tweak. I hope we get sticky bfp's by Christmas. But I do admit to loosing hope. I'm 36, I have MS, depression, endometriosis and when tested, my antral follicle count was low, dr. said my eggs are older than me. I just don't know or understandwhy things happen the way they do. :-({|= Trying progesterone a few days after O is my last chance, after that I give up.I really hope ur great great grandmother gets to meet your rainbow baby soon:flower:


----------



## lexi374

Hey ladies every1 seems really down at the mo and im no different, must be the joys of xmas!

I feel so moody and fed up at the moment and im snapping dhs head off at the least little thing. I had to take myself of for a walk into town earlier just to get away and get out, and ive barely spoken since i got back! Im just so angry and i dont really know whats triggered it?! Bloody hormones i suppose and that fact that its yet another year i can write of as being shit!

When are we gonna get a break!?! :shrug:

Mpepe im the only 1 too, my parents are getting on as they had me in their late 30's and dad has just started dialysis, so i can relate to what you are saying x

Patiently if you are lurking :hugs: i get where you're coming from x

Tweak lets hope next xmas we have that baby! x

AJ i also use fertility friend and temp x

Lady, raspberry, beach doin ok? x

:hi: pink, momy, jw, ntat, fili, and any1 i missed sorry x

Nsn :hugs: xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Neversaynever, I'm so sorry you're going through all this again, I know your pain. We just have to keep trying and keep going we WILL get there!!! :hugs: :hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs: x x x 

I don't know if I mentioned this on this post, I get confused! The chromosome results for the last fetus were normal. It was a boy that got to nearly 9 weeks in the end. For my next pregnancy I am going to have the works in drugs so blood thinning injections and steroids (to supress the immune system). I was devastated to learn that I lost a normal pregnancy though


----------



## filipenko32

pepe32 please don't lose hope!!! If you've still got eggs you can still get pregnant. I have heard every story now of low afc, low AMH, high FSH women who have ALL this and are over 40 and have healthy babies. You are no way too old at 36. You're getting pregnant and you just need a bit of luck. Have you had any tests done?


----------



## filipenko32

lexi you have a brilliant memory, I can't remember where I've posted!! Wish it was 'pregnancy brain' but sadly no... not yet anyway!!


----------



## mpepe32

filipenko32 said:


> pepe32 please don't lose hope!!! If you've still got eggs you can still get pregnant. I have heard every story now of low afc, low AMH, high FSH women who have ALL this and are over 40 and have healthy babies. You are no way too old at 36. You're getting pregnant and you just need a bit of luck. Have you had any tests done?

Thanks filipenko for your supportive words:hugs:, I had all the testing except karyotyping. Dh and I decided we didn't want to do genetic testing bc firstly, I have heard of women that despite genetic issues, still carried healthy babies, second, even if there was a problem, pregentic screening would be usless, bc I'm not going through ivf and would not be able to take fertility drugs bc it would make the endo worse and lastly, ignorance is bliss at times and dh and I have enough on our plate to disappoint us. 
It saddens me to know you lost a normal baby :cry: I hope the additional meds next time around give you your forever baby:flower:

lexi -:hugs: ditto for me too for another sh*t year, hope u feel better soon:flower:


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies,
we all seem a bit low at the moment. Christmas is hard when we all planned on holding a baby in our arms or in our belly at this time. 
This year has definetly sucked for all of us and only 5 more weeks until it's over, thank f*ck.

Patiently - take all the time u need, we will be waiting when u get back with open arms! xx

Thinking of you all. 

afm - 2nd edd today. not doing so well but I'll do some crying and some sleeping and a good dose of feeling sorry for myself and I'll be ok.


----------



## filipenko32

awww just waiting it is tough, really tough when the edd comes round. I blacked this out in my diary but i can still see the blackout and know what they are. Sending you lots of hugs x x x


----------



## RaspberryMini

A quick update, despite heaving my guts up this morning I've also started bleeding, no cramps yet but the blood flow is fairly heavy.

Think I need to step out of all this for while, it's emotionally too difficult.

Going to see if I can get in with my GP tomorrow - I don't want to go to my local EPAU as I had a horrendous experience there last time. Just going to let nature take its course, it's going to be a long day. 

Hope everyone else is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

RM...massive :hugs: I know the dread you are feeling and I'm not going to pretend that everything will be ok...I am just hoping that maybe this is just a bleed and nothing more hun. I know what I mean, hope it hasn't come across harsh :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Raspberry thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## lexi374

JW hope you are doing ok today, dates are hard.... just another reminder for us, as if we need it! :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Just popped in as I'm still at my sisters in Brighton. Massive :hugs::hugs: to everyone - we all sound like we're in a sad place at the moment.

RM - I really hope all turns out to be OK. Hopefully your experience at the EPAU will not be as bad this time and fingers crossed it will be good news, but we've all been there and know how awful it is. People do bleed and it can be OK, but if not just know that we're all thinking of you :hugs:.

NSN - Glad your holding up OK, and thinking of you lots too :hugs:.

JW - EDDs are so hard. I stopped putting anything in my diary after the first MC as I just couldn't cope with the reminders. It's a hard day to get through, but you'll feel better when it's passed hopefully :hugs:.

Everyone else :hugs::hugs:. Christmas is such a hard time for us but we will all get there and have those Christmases we all dream of one day. :hugs:

AFM, scan tomorrow. Dreading it and just wish they could do it without me being there! It will wither be the best or worst day. Either way, I think I'll just be glad when it's over. Still feeling icky though so hoping that's a good sign, but know there are no guarantees.


----------



## lexi374

Good luck for tomorrow lady :hugs: x


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no RM - :hugs: I am hoping its nothing. 

Lady - Good luck tomorrow. Keep us posted!


----------



## filipenko32

Raspberry, try and be strong you'll get through this. I am hoping and praying that it's just the common bleeding that many women get x x x :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

NSN I hope you're holding out ok too, thinking of you x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Ladyfog all the very best of luck tomorrow x x x


----------



## RaspberryMini

Thanks for all the support ladies and NSN I know exactly what you mean and no it's not harsh at all.

I can't even get upset this time, I've had a little cry, but it's just become too "normal" which probably sounds really daft.

Bleeding slowed right off, barely four spots in a pad and there's nothing there at all now. I'll call the mw first thing tomorrow and see what she says.

I'll keep you all updated.

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Tweak0605

It seems like we're all in that down place at the moment. I hope we can all get through Christmas and the holiday season and have our forever babies in our arms next Christmas! :hugs:


mpepe - Don't lose hope! :hugs: You're still able to get pregnant; who knows, maybe the next BFP will surprise you. 

filipenko - sorry to hear that the chromosomes were normal in your baby boy :( It deeply saddens me that you lost a normal pregnancy :cry: I hope all the drugs and injections will help you carry your rainbow baby next time. :hugs:

JW - Hope you got through your 2nd EDD okay :hugs: 

Raspberry - I sure hope everything is okay :hugs: :hugs: Bleeding can be normal in pregnancy, just try to sit back and relax a bit. I know easier said then done. Put your feet up and don't do anything. I'm glad to hear that it's disappeared. I think calling your MW is a great thing. Big :hugs:

Ladyfog - Good luck at your scan tomorrow! Glad you still got your symptoms! :hugs:

NSN - Hope you're okay hun :hugs: :hugs:

patiently, lexi, beachchica, AJ - :wave:

AFM - I think I ovulated a few days ago. Had crazy painful O cramps, and 3 days of + OPKs. So, now it's the TWW I guess. I was going to stop temping, but I think I want a full chart to show my doctor when I call next month if I'm not pregnant. Hope it doesn't drive me too crazy seeing my temps fluctuate :wacko:


----------



## BeachChica

Tweak - I think its good to keep temping. My doctor was actually interested in seeing my chart when I went to my appointment last week and kept my chart for my file. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK :wave:


----------



## justwaiting

RM - I'm sorry you've had a bleed. I'm glad it's stopped and your going to get it checked out. It's such a horrible thing to go thru wether it turns out for the better or not, my thoughts are with you.

Lady - Good luck with the scan. I always go in expecting nothing and hope to be pleasently surprised. I really hope you finally get a good first scan. 

beach - hope your going well.

TweaK - yay for oing hope you got some bding in and a speedy tww. Stay away from the hpt cupboard!!!!

Thank you to everyone for your kinds words on my edd I needed it but I'm better today. It's just a time you have to get past and it's over. This one was definetly worse tho, maybe because I was alone or that another 9 months had gone by and no baby.

I hope your all doing well in whatever stage your at. We'll be fine as long as we have each other!


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone. Well, it's good news! Everything looked perfect on the scan - baby measured 7+4 and had a strong heartbeat. I can't believe it really - I'm just so relieved. Next scan is 3 weeks today. 

Sorry for the selfish post. Thinking of you all :hugs:

RM, how are you feeling now? Have they booked you in for a scan?


----------



## Neversaynever

Lady...that is fab news hun :hugs:

JW...I am sorry this is so tough for you :hugs:

Fili... my heart goes out to you for knowing you have a perfectly healthy son and no reason for his passing :hugs:

Tweak..hoping you caught the eggy :dust:

Lexi...are you feeling any better hun? :hugs:

Beach...all ok with you?

RM...did you get anywhere with contacting the MW? How are you doing? Anymore bleeding? :hugs:

Mpepe...sending you some :hugs:

AJ...you ok?

:hu: to everyone I have missed :hugs:

I finally started the process yesterday and it is emotionally head screwing and heartbreaking as expected as well as being physically painful too.

AH well, brush myself down and get on with things :shrug:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

NSN :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope it is all over soon.


----------



## RaspberryMini

Good news Ladyfog, so pleased for you

NSN - I know it's painful but it's sometimes a relief for things to start moving along, onwards and upwards :hugs:

I spoke to midwife who just said lets wait it out. The bleeding is nothing more than. Ploy red discharge now but that's how it started last time. I guess they're the expert. It's like mental torture not knowing really although I feel in my heart it's over.

So no scan, no nothing really. Sometimes I really hate the NHS without you ladies I'd probably be a gibbering wreck by now.

If it is over I just like it to start and be done with at least I could feel less in limbo land and prepare myself for the future


----------



## Neversaynever

RM...big :hugs: hun, the no knowing HAS to be the worst :hugs:

Is there a chance you could go and ave an early scan privately or see your GP so they can refer you to EPAU? For me, I just have to know but I understand not everyone is the same way :hugs:

Either way, I am hoping you are totally wrong and all is ok with beani :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Tweak0605

BC - Yeah that's why I figured I'd continue temping. That they'd want to see a full chart. Happy 5 weeks! How is everything going?

JW - I'm glad you were better :hugs: I know if I'm not pregnant by the 2nd EDD it will be horrible for me too. 

Lady - SO HAPPY FOR YOU! I'm so glad that everything went well with the scan! :cloud9:

NSN - <3 you :hugs: :hugs:

RM - I'm so sorry they won't do anything for you. So horrible. I agree, can you go somewhere to get a private scan or someone else you can see. You shouldn't have to wait it out, they should be doing blood tests on your or something to see if everything is okay or not. Sending you lots of big hugs :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

That's fab news ladyfog! So so pleased for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Did you do / take anything differently this time? :hugs:




Ladyfog said:


> Hi everyone. Well, it's good news! Everything looked perfect on the scan - baby measured 7+4 and had a strong heartbeat. I can't believe it really - I'm just so relieved. Next scan is 3 weeks today.
> 
> Sorry for the selfish post. Thinking of you all :hugs:
> 
> RM, how are you feeling now? Have they booked you in for a scan?


----------



## Ladyfog

RM, I can't believe they're not giving you a scan :grr: I guess I'm very lucky with where I live but no one's ever hesitated to arrange an early scan for me after when I bled with both previous pregnancies. It makes me angry that the midwife doesn't seem to think it's important that you get some peace of mind!!! - she should realise that! Sorry, rant over, but it must be so horrible for you.

Are you still feeling icky or have your symptoms faded? It might be a subchorionic bleed (if that the right term?) and not another MC. I really hope it's all OK.


----------



## Ladyfog

filipenko32 said:


> That's fab news ladyfog! So so pleased for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Did you do / take anything differently this time? :hugs:]
> 
> I haven't done anything differently, other than worry more :winkwink: All tests so far for me had come back clear so I've assumed it's just bad luck and not much you can do about that unfortunately :dohh: Realised My next scan is actually in 4 weeks so think I'm going to book a private one in between - baby 1 died at about 8.5 weeks so I don't feel I'm out of the danger zone yet.


----------



## RaspberryMini

I still feel icky, sore boobs, tired, although I didn't sleep well last night for obvious reasons. No more blood just a little coloured discharge.

I could go private but don't really want to. I had a private scan in my last pregnancy and vowed never again, as much as I hate the NHS sometimes I felt that the scan was a waste of cash. 

I think I'm going to wait it out and if there's any more full on bleeding or I start to feel different insist on an appointment at the EPAU or if I still feel like I'm doomed go straight to my GP.

Pah 2011 has truly been a rubbish year. At least there's only 6 weeks left in it


----------



## Ladyfog

It must be awful :hugs: I really felt it was over for me last week (luckily just for a few hours) but I just felt the world fall away from me during that time. You're being very brave. 

Feeling rough is a good sign though - my mum was told she'd had a miscarriage when she had me, but was sure she hadn't as she still felt so ill - and here I am alive and kicking! 

2011 has been a tough ride for all of us here :hugs::hugs: 2012 will be better.


----------



## filipenko32

raspberry, so sorry I missed you post above for some reason. I really would want a scan to put my mind at rest so you are very brave and strong for waiting it out which is probably what you should do really as there's nothing you can do at this stage. But you know, I think you should remember that women do bleed during pregnancy and they are ok. I know that when you've had mc's this is not easy to swallow but it happens so you should still have hope. Feeling ill is a brilliant sign. Don't give up all hope just yet, but we all know your pain and frustration at the moment x x x :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Neversaynever said:


> Title says it all really :wacko:
> 
> I have so many areas of this forum that I could be in but the loss section is more fitting for me personally.
> 
> I've had two losses in the last nine months, I'm 35 and don't have any children and would like some people that are in the same position as me.
> 
> I know it's fairly common to have one loss then go on to have a normal pregnancy which is why I would like to have the support and to support others who were not lucky to get the normal pregnancy second/third etc time around.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> XxX

Hi hon, sorry for your losses. Please stay positive! I had a mc 8 years ago and 2-3 weeks later pregnant with a baby girl (she is 7 now) then another sucessful pregnancy a few years later. I just had anoth mc (I am 36) and an emergency d'n c but doc tells me I am good to try again asap! Just reasure yourself--ask doc to test your blood for proper progesterone levels as this is what baby lives on in the first few weeks. i know I will as soon as I am prego again. Also- relax! You will do awesome! The womans body is a baby making machine! :thumbup: You will be great!:happydance: Good luck to you!:hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Raspberry :hugs: i found my mw to be crap tbh. With the 1st mc i rang the mw and said i was bleeding and she just fobbed me off, and then said if it got worse just pop up to a and e, which we did in the end. The 2nd time i went to see my gp and they rang the epau and got me an appointment there, and after the 2nd mc the sister at the epau gave me her number and said to ring her directly next time, which i did for an early scan.

If you feel ok waiting then thats fine but if not id bypass the midwife and go straight to your gp xxx

Lady congratulations on a great scan! :happydance: xxx

Nsn :hugs: i hope the physical part doesnt drag out too long. Feeling okish thanks, 1st day back after a week off and feels like ive never been away!! Crap! x

Tweak, jw, mpepe, beach, ntat, aj, fili, momy, patiently if you are lurking :howdy:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi Ladies!

Can I join you? First I want to say I am so sorry for all of your losses :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I have had 2 MC's in the past 3 months. Just had a fertility appointment with the dr today to try and figure out what is going on. She told me to take 1 baby aspirin a day, 2000mcg of Folic acid/day, and prescribed be 200 mg of progesterone after O.


----------



## BeachChica

Ladyfog - that's great news!!

RM - I can't believe they would not get you in for a scan!! FX that everything is OK

As for me, my cat passed over the weekend so I have been pretty down. I am trying to keep my mind off of it so it doesn't stress the pregnancy but its hard. She had been fighting Polycycstic Kidney Disease for about a year now. :sad2: So as much as you try to prepare it doesn't get any easier, our pets are like our children. I agree, 2011 has been a pretty crap year so I hope 2012 will be better. 

Hope you are all doing well :wave:


----------



## mpepe32

:hi:Tweak, jw, mpepe, beach, ntat, aj, fili, momy, patiently, nsn, lexi, sorry if I'm missing anyone. 

lady - glad you got good news!

rm - sorry but fingers still crossed for you. 

afm- I've been on my prog for 3 days now and lets just say it's not pretty. Sorry if tmi but Ive gotten pinkish granules now which I've heard is common but I would love to have a pregnancy with nothing pink down there. I was getting massive headaches, so I'm just taking the crinone once a day. Well just gonna wait out the tww and see what happens but if its a bfn I may take a bit more of a break and start trying again in march after my holiday. On a sad note, my grandmother in Rome may have had a minor stroke so my dad and aunt are flying to Italy on the weekend. I hope she's okay. Any pma or prayers you could send my way would be much appreciated :flower:


----------



## BeachChica

Lots of prayers and :hugs: coming your way mpepe!!


----------



## Applejack1

Hi everyone! I am good! In 2 week wait mode now so went to the city for the night to shop alone ahhhhhhh!!!!! Hope all is well with everyone. NSN I know if I was so inclined I could probably go back and read 50 some pages but maybe just easier to ask what testing you have had done. I am confused the order in which doctors do things. Is it different for everyone or is there an order? I had the laporscopy but wonder where genetic testing fits is and who has had this done??? 

Lady frog great news! No worries about the "selfish" post. Has far as I am concerned it just helps to give me hope! No doubt I am not the only one on here rooting for you!


----------



## BeachChica

Applejack - I had genetic testing done. So if you have questions let me know. On mine they seemed to do them in stages rather than running everything up front. They start with a few tests that I guess would pinpoint common issues, if those are Ok, they start with a few more tests, this continues until they find something or just chalk it up to bad luck.


----------



## justwaiting

Lady - Congratulations on a successful scan. I'm so happy for you.

mpepe and aj - good luck with your tww. Mpepe those pink crystals sound interesting. hope it's now too bad for you. AJ I have also had testing if you wanna talk.

Never - I hope it's over soon.

Lexi - how are you going?

Beach - My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Jaxvipe - Welcome, I'm sorry for your losses. I hope we can be of some help to you. Have you had any testing done?
Also I notice one of your angels dates is 8/13/12. I know dates around the world are different but that doesn't make sense to me. Sorry. Glad u got to see a specialist today, he seems very proactive.

Sorry If I have forgotten anyone not intentional. 

afm - just waiting for blood work tomorrow to find out if I'm successful this cycle. who knows!


----------



## filipenko32

Lots of prayers and hugs for you mpepe :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Morning everyone :flower:

JW, good luck this week! Hope the blood tests come back with happy news!

Welcome Jax - sorry for your losses :hugs:

Mpepe, really hope everything is well in Italy. Lots of PMA for you :hugs:

Beachchica - so sorry about your cat :cry:. I know what you mean about them being our babies - I love my boys so much! We lost my mum and dad's cat (my first cat) in the summer. She was 18 and a half but it didn't make it any easier. Don't worry about stressing - you are allowed to grieve and one of the things about pregnancy is all your emotions are heightened. I have been soooo stressed, and look at me - there's a healthy little bean in there at the mo :happydance: 

Apple - good luck on the 2WW. Lots of :dust: coming your way!

Hi to everyone I've missed and any lurkers :hugs::hi:

AFM. Feeling crappy but in a good way - just want to get through the next few weeks now as know my first little bean died just after 8 weeks so want to get past that. If I still feeling icky then it will give me hope that we've got to the next stage. I know the scan was good, but you hear so many stories of seeing a heartbeat and then the baby dying so feel I can't relax just yet.


----------



## Tweak0605

RM - Hope you're doing okay :hugs:

Welcome Jax :flower: Sorry for your losses, but glad you got in to see a doctor. So glad they are working with you on things! :hugs:

BC - So sorry to hear about your cat :cry: My 2 cats are my babies, and will always be our first children. They are so much a part of the family I can't imagine what it will be like when they pass. Thinking of you :hugs:

Mpepe - Good luck this cycle - I hope the progesterone does the trick. Sorry to hear about your grandmother. You and your family are in my thoughts :hugs:

AJ - Another one in the TWW! There are lots of us! Good luck!! :hugs:

JW - Good luck with the blood work tomorrow!! Have everything crossed!! :hugs:

Lady - Glad you're still feelin' crappy! In a good way! :haha:


Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


FF gave me cross-hairs and says I'm 6 DPO today. Who knows though. Testing in less then a week, on Monday!


----------



## lexi374

Beach sorry about your cat passing, it's never easy even if you know it's coming. :hugs:

Mpepe :hugs: sending you lots of prayers for you and your family.

Welcome Jax sorry for your losses :hugs:

Lady glad you are feeling crappy in a good way, fx for ya x

RM any news? :hugs:

JW good luck with the bloods. :hugs:

AJ and Tweak good luck with tww. :thumbup:

NSN how are you holding up? :hugs:

:flower: and :hugs: to all.

Cd7 for me nothing to report x


----------



## filipenko32

Thinking of you raspberry mini x x :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Applejack1- I had my prolactin level check to rule out PCOS, ever since I got 1 depo shot 3 years ago my cycles have ranged anywhere from 32-38 days. I got the results today and my prolactin levels were at a 16 which they said was right in the middle of the normal range, so that is good news.

I also have to go for a saline infusion sonogram. Have any of your ladies had an SIS done before? Im kind nervous for it.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Jaxpipe, I'm not sure what a SIS is or why you would have one?


----------



## Jaxvipe

its a saline infusion sonogram where they stick a catheter into your uterus and put some fluid in there and then do an ultrasound to see what your uterus looks like. It is to check to see if I have a bicornuate usterus.


----------



## filipenko32

oh I know what you mean now, I recognise these as aqua scans. Do they have any reason to want to give you one of these? Is there anything they have initially picked up on a normal scan?


----------



## Jaxvipe

no they havent picked anything up on an ultrasound, my last two miscarriages were very early. I had a miscarriage at 5 weeks in August waited one cycle then got pregnant the next cycle and had progesterone check and it was at 2.1. So we are pretty sure that im just not producing progesterone long enough after O. But they just want to rule everything out.


----------



## BeachChica

Jaxvipe said:


> its a saline infusion sonogram where they stick a catheter into your uterus and put some fluid in there and then do an ultrasound to see what your uterus looks like. It is to check to see if I have a bicornuate usterus.

Jax - I had hysterosalpingogram (HSG) done. Not sure if its the same thing basically they shoot a dye up there and then xray your uterus to check for blockage and abnormalities. Normally this procedure isn't supposed to be too bad but apparently I am one of the 1 in 10 people that have a bad reaction and pass out. :shock:


----------



## Ladyfog

I'm glad I haven't needed anything invasive so far, just blood tests. Jax, it's great that they are looking into so much for you already. My mum has a bicornate womb and so I was concerned that it may run in the family, but I just have a standard one :winkwink:. She had both me and my sister (we just grew in one half so it was a bit of a squeeze!) so you can still have babies even if you do :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Yes don't worry, even if you do, you will still be fine!

Beach did your saline scan come back all clear then?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wow, how quick does this thread move - can hardly keep up!!

Ladyfog - :cloud9: so pleased for you. Do you have any scan pics we can see? Hoping the next couple of weeks goes quickly for you as I know how had it is when you have a milestone to get over :hugs:

Lexi - :hi: good luck for this cycle

Mpepe - Sorry the progesterone side effects are not good. And also sorry to hear about your grandmother. Sending you big :hug:

Filipenko - sorry the testing showed a normal baby - but on the positive, maybe next time... :hugs:

JW - Hope you got through your EDD on Saturday ok. Its hard but I found it was ok once it was over. Not so good if you have more to deal with :hugs: Fingers crossed for your blood results

RM - so sorry hun, really hope this is just a bit of bleeding and everything is ok in there. Thinking of you :hugs:

NSN - Hope the process is not too bad and is easing up for you. You have been in my thoughts over the past week or so even though I haven't had time to post :hugs:

Tweak - :happydance: for O, hope the dreaded TWW goes quickly for you and fx'd for testing on Monday :thumbup:

Beach - :cry: poor cat, I'm so sorry, its truly awful to lose a pet :cry:

Grey Eyes & Jaxvipe - welcome :hi: sorry for your losses but you're in the right place for help and support :hugs:

Applejack - hope TWW rushes by for you and fx'd

Phew, hope I didn't miss anyone - apologies if I did.

AFM - I'm ok - feeling a bit like AF may arrive, a bit crampy etc - really hope she does as its been 7 weeks since ERPC.
In other more random news, met up with a friend last night who lives in Cyprus and was over for a bit and she said she knew I was preggo a couple of months ago as she dreamed about it...
Weird, but she also said that she recently had another dream about me and I was pushing a pram with a baby dressed in blue :cloud9: I hope she's right!


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> Yes don't worry, even if you do, you will still be fine!
> 
> Beach did your saline scan come back all clear then?

Filipenko - yes everything was all clearing. I am hoping that all the "flushing" up there helped clear things out for a succesful pregnancy!!! LOL

NTAL - I hope the dream is right this time too and that you don't get AF!!


----------



## mpepe32

:hi: ladies

ntat - there's alot to be said about dreams! 2 times I conceived I dreamt I was pregnanct a few days before I tested. Hope af arrives for u so you can get onto your next cycle.

AFM -feeling quite miserable at the moment. This progest. is for the birds. Just took a 1/2 of a gravol to try to ease the nausea and very tired with a bad headache. DH was quite the jerk this morning. I came upstairs and told him to go to work so I could get some sleep (i suffer from insomnia) and he was so insensetive and not understanding in the slightest.:growlmad: Makes me wonder why I go through suffering when he acts that way. I cannot wait to go home and get into bed. sorry to complain:flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah the day before i tested postitive a few months ago i dreamt I was pregnant I just knew and saw a little boy!! Turns out I was pregnant with a boy but it wasn't meant to be for some reason. 

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!! I shall be stuffing myself today but first an early morning swim...... x x x


----------



## Ladyfog

MPepe, sorry you are having such a tough time. Hopefully it will all be worth it. I'm sure DH didn't mean to be insensitive, it's just sometimes they don't think :dohh: and they just don't realise how much emotional turmoil this TTC business causes us. Rest up and look after yourself :hugs:

NTAL - hope the dream is right. lots of :dust: coming your way!

Happy thanksgiving the American's amongst us :cake:. For me it's just a normal day in the cold UK! 

I'm sooo tired at the moment - haven't made it past 8.30pm most nights for the past 2 weeks! I normally volunteer on a helpline for an eating disorder charity on Thursday nights but have had to say I need a few weeks off as I just can't stay up late enough. I think this time I need to make sure I look after myself and concede that I just can't do everything at the moment. Feel bad though, I don't like letting them down :nope:.


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Thanksgiving ladies :wave: and for those not in the US I think you should indulge today too!! :munch:

mpepe - sorry DH is being a jerk. They really don't understand do they!!???

Ladyfog - I have been the exact same way, I can't make it past about 8:30pm. I am so exhausted and really try to stay up to watch my shows, but after about 30 min I'm passed out on the couch! :sleep: Don't feel like you're letting them down, think of what you would be putting yourself through if you tried to stay up. You need to take care of yourself too!!


----------



## filipenko32

Beach I replied to your post on the other thread!

Ladyfog, yeah you take it easy :hugs: :hugs: nice of you to volunteer to do that though. Are you a counsellor by trade? 

MPepe - sorry about your DH :hugs: :hugs: Do you want to hear something funny? When I asked my DH how long the egg survives for after ovulation, I got these spluttered guesses: 9 months (!) 1 week, 1 month, 1 hour, until the sperm gets there. :shock: 

NTAT: Hopee your friend's right! :dust: :dust: 

I'm loving this excuse to eat today!! x x x


----------



## RaspberryMini

Sorry I've been a bit missing the past few days it's all been a little confusing really. 

As you know I had some blood on Sunday morning which turned to blood stained discharge (apologies if TMI), then by Monday evening discharge back to clear. I've had no more blood since, instead I've started having extreme nausea to the point where I'm either hungry or feeling sick and when I do eat a meal most of the time I can't keep it down. I've never experienced sickness in any other pregnancy and I'm not a generally sicky person so is this ms or am I actually ill?

I'm not counting my chickens yet and still think this could go either way, but you ladies have given me such amazing support and helped me to have a PMA whatever the outcome :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok and we see some more positive results soon :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

RM...good to hear from you and I think you're experiencing MS :hugs: I know things could go either way still but I have everything crossed the bleed was nothing to worry about :hugs: please keep us posted. 

Mpepe...hugs hun...sometimes even our OH have no idea why we are going through :hugs: maybe you need to give him a little education so he understands the timing is crucial :shrug: sorry about your grandma too :hugs:

Beach and lady...good that all seems to be going well and the tiredness is there all good stuff :dust:

Lexi...how're you doing? :hugs:

NTAL...pink...AJ...tweak...fili and everyone else :hugs: and :hi:

Sorry not been around as much...have been spending time in my journal and trying to keep the happy face on. 

Love to all

XxX


----------



## Grey Eyes

patiently said:


> Im so glad you started this thread because after two losses and ttc your first i feel is something only other women who are ttc the 1st would understand. I myself have had two losses in the past nine months and i am now 24...its heartbreaking but i feel so positive right now that i will have a baby...the fear is still here even though i havent got my BFP yet...but you do see other women who have one loss and go on to have healthy pregnancies...i thought that this would be me, i thought bad luck couldn't strike twice so when it did i was and still am devastated...now i have two due dates to think of my first being the 19/20 september...and i still calculate how many weeks i would be with both babies...its heartbreaking i can only say that i understand how you feel try to stay strong...i do have my breakdowns but all in all im trying to remain positive for the future...good luck sending lots of baby dust your way...are you ttc right now?

I may not totally fit your description as I now have 2 daughters but I did suffer mc before I had successful pregnancy. I understand how you are afraid- with my situation at the time I felt like a huge failure, like I was the only woman in the world who couldn't make babies!:cry: I felt like such a let-down to my husband- etc. But have hope! I have got to say just because you have one or two or more mc's does NOT mean you can't have a healthy normal pregnancy! Mc does happen and it happens a lot moreoften than I thought in this world- nearly every woman I know has suffered one or more--including myself with 2 mc's so far. I recently miscarried (about a week ago) and am totally devastated by it. :cry: I will tell you that your best hope is to KEEP TRYING!! You will be so amazed,:cloud9:, and please think positive if you can! I feel so much better by totally focusing on my next pregnancy. I am getting educated- hcg's, progesterone, all the possibilties, everything I can do and force my doctor to do to make this successful. Good luck hun and keep TTC!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::blue::dust::blue::dust::spermy::dust:


----------



## Ladyfog

RM - you sound like your MS is so much worse than mine and I had a healthy scan so fingers crossed the bleed was normal and nothing to worry about. :hugs: Still no word on a scan at all? - do you have to wait for 12 weeks? FX'd for you.

Fili - No, I'm not a counsellor, but they do give you training before you go on the phones. I volunteered because of my own experiences when I was younger, which are now thankfully long behind me :flower: We are just there to listen, give information and let people work through their problems. I feel honoured every time someone talks to me - sometimes about things they've never told anyone else.

NSN - You DO NOT have to put a happy face on :hugs: definitely not here anyway. We all know how shitty it is and please don't be afraid to be sad/angry/whatever if you need to. Are you getting enough support at home? It's good that you have your journal as it seem to be very therapeutic for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Beach - I cannot believe how tired I am - all the time! I really hope this is a good sign as well as feeling icky to some degree most of the day. I'm really glad everything seems to be going so well for you. Do you have your scan coming up soon?

Hi everyone else, and good luck those of us in the 2WW!!!


----------



## BeachChica

RM - glad the bleeding has stopping and I really feel like you are having MS now. I know its unpleasant but hopefully a good sign! I hope your doctor is able to get you in for a scan soon just for some peace of mind. :hugs:

NSN - :hugs: like Lady said, you don't have to put your happy face on here, its nice to have a place you can really say what's on your mind with a group of people that totally understand!

Grey - sorry about your loss :hugs:

Lady - Last night I was in bed by 8pm. This tiredness is unbelievable!!! I don't remember being this tired before but that really seems like my only symptom. My 1st scan is on December 1st. Have you joined the PAL July 2012 thread?

:wave: Hope everyone else is doing well!!! Anyone going out for some Black Friday shopping today?


----------



## filipenko32

Ladyfog that must be really rewarding :hugs: 

RM - ms and bleeding stopping - looking good - keeping everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## filipenko32

:wave: Grey, how you doing today?


----------



## mpepe32

HI LADIES just coming on quickly to let you know im leaving these forum and giving up on ttc, I wish all for you so much luck and love in getting your forever babies. I stopped the progesterone 2 days ago bc having adverse allergic reaction to it. I just need to go back to a life without the stress and worry that has encompassed my life for 2 years and focus on what really matters an appreciate and enjoy the life I have, I'll miss you all:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck mpepe, I really hope it happens for you while you're not thinking about it x x x It was nice to 'virtually meet' you :hugs: All the very best to you :hugs: Come back if you change your mind :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

mpepe32 said:


> HI LADIES just coming on quickly to let you know im leaving these forum and giving up on ttc, I wish all for you so much luck and love in getting your forever babies. I stopped the progesterone 2 days ago bc having adverse allergic reaction to it. I just need to go back to a life without the stress and worry that has encompassed my life for 2 years and focus on what really matters an appreciate and enjoy the life I have, I'll miss you all:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

You take of yourself hun :hugs:

Will be thinking of you and you know where we all are if ever you decide to come back :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

Neversaynever said:


> mpepe32 said:
> 
> 
> HI LADIES just coming on quickly to let you know im leaving these forum and giving up on ttc, I wish all for you so much luck and love in getting your forever babies. I stopped the progesterone 2 days ago bc having adverse allergic reaction to it. I just need to go back to a life without the stress and worry that has encompassed my life for 2 years and focus on what really matters an appreciate and enjoy the life I have, I'll miss you all:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> You take of yourself hun :hugs:
> 
> Will be thinking of you and you know where we all are if ever you decide to come back :hugs:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

Yes, good luck MPepe. It's a brave decision and hopefully one for the best. You know where you are if you ever need us :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

mpepe32 said:


> HI LADIES just coming on quickly to let you know im leaving these forum and giving up on ttc, I wish all for you so much luck and love in getting your forever babies. I stopped the progesterone 2 days ago bc having adverse allergic reaction to it. I just need to go back to a life without the stress and worry that has encompassed my life for 2 years and focus on what really matters an appreciate and enjoy the life I have, I'll miss you all:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Best of luck to you mpepe! Sometimes miracles happen when you are expecting them. Hope have less stress will help make all of your dreams come true!!


----------



## filipenko32

look how mighty the egg is compared to the :spermy:!! :rofl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO4UWj01Gx8&feature=related


----------



## justwaiting

Hi Ladies,
A lot going on here in the few days I've been away.

RM- glad the bleeding stopped and it sounds like u have ur self a good dose of ms. I hope u can get some reassurance soon.

Lady - How are u feeling?

Mpepe- I wish u all the best in the future and hope you get the peace your deserve.

Sorry for who I missed. Good luck to everyone and I hope your all doing ok.

afm - this morning I got my bfp, I am 4ish weeks apparently. I will have my blood tests tomorrow and hopefully an early ultrasound next week. I'm so happy. Honestly couldn't believe it this morning. I even ran down the shop for an extra test 4 in total. Haven't told hubby yet as he's at work but should be home soon. I'm kinda nervous. I hope this is my sticky bean. My mantra from here on out is one day at a time.


----------



## BeachChica

Just waiting - congrats!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
So happy for you! 

Filipenko - thanks for the video! I always knew we were the stronger sex!!! :thumbup: So in the video, when the egg forms that layer around the outside, is that the hard protective layer that forms after its been fertilized to prevent other sperm from entering?

Hope everyone else is doing well today. I am just sitting here trying to get my butt out of bed :coffee:


----------



## Ladyfog

Big big big congratulations JW!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::dance::dance::flow::flow:

I hope this is your sticky bean too :hugs:

AFM, still knackered and feeling icky so all good :thumbup:. DH is getting a bit fed up of it I think as I'm not very touchy feely at the moment - I feel too rough! I keep telling him we will BD again - I think he thinks it's never going to happen again! I actually weighed myself today and I've lost a little weight - I'm just not able to eat that much in the evenings. I'm eating enough though though sure I'll be OK. Christmas party season is starting and I'm meant to be going to Jamie Oliver's new restaurant Barbecoa next week - I just hope I can stay awake long enough to enjoy it! Don't mean to complain - I'd much rather be feeling like this but I'd like to have some more energy so I can get my Christmas shopping done! 

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekends and :hugs: to anyone not having such a great time at the moment :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Just waiting that is brilliant news sooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Oh let us know what your OH says!! 

As for feeling nervous just take every day as it comes x x x 

Beach - yeah I think it's called the zona something or other and yes it stops the sperm getting in it's good isn't it. No 2 timing eggs! 

Ladyfog - glad you're still tired! That's funny about your DH thinking that there's no more :sex: Well, to be fair, you don't really need him anymore do you!?! :haha: :awww:


----------



## Tweak0605

NTAT - Hope you're doing well :hugs: Hope the dream was right!

mpepe - I'm so sorry you're feeling this way. I hope you get your forever baby in the near future. Don't be a stranger, come back and see us :hugs:

filipenko - That was a wicked interesting video - thanks for posting it!

Ladyfog - So happy to hear the symptoms are continuing! Sorry that you couldn't volunteer, but I agree, you definitely need to look after yourself :hugs:

Raspberry - So happy to hear you haven't had any more blood, and that the symptoms are coming in strong. :hugs:

Grey - Sorry to hear of your losses :hugs: Thank you for all those kind words! 

Beach - How are you doing? Already 6 weeks, AWESOME! I wouldn't dare go Black Friday shopping. I can't stand crowds, plus don't think it's fair for the employees, especially the ones that opened Thanksgiving night. My DH had to be at work at 11:30 p.m. so he was in bed at 5:30. Happy boring Thanksgiving to me!

JW - SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! I saw your ticker on another thread and had to run over here!! Love your mantra, that's all you can do - 1 day at a time. CONGRATS!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lexi, AJ, NSN - hope everyone else is well :hugs:

AFM - AF seems to have come, but it's 4 days early and wicked wicked light. Started off with brown spotting, a tiny bit of red yesterday, and now back to brown spotting. I still will be doing a test tomorrow, just in case. But not expecting much. Also calling my doctor since it's been 6 months since the 2nd miscarriage and nothing. We conceived so quickly with the 2, that it's not making me worried that we haven't conceived again.


----------



## filipenko32

Tweak sorry the :witch: got you. I was thinking that lots of ladies on here have conceived quicky, mc a few times and then the one that was successful took longer to happen! I hope that's the case for you x :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Just waiting :happydance::yipee::headspin::happydance::yipee::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee: Big congratulations x

Mpepe if you are still lurking :hugs: thinking of you x

RM glad the bleeding stopped and you are getting more symptoms x

Lady, Beach :hugs:

Nsn, tweak, fili, aj, grey, ntat and every1 else :hi: and :hugs:

Afm cd 12 BD week for me next week! x


----------



## filipenko32

Have fun :sex: lexi!


----------



## Applejack1

Congrats jw!!!! Mpepe sometimes a break is always good! Hi to everyone else. As for me still waiting. Af starts a week from today if it's a no go again! Trying to keep busy as lasts months 2 week wait I had myself convinced I was pregnant. Promised myself I would not do that this month. Hard not to though!

Cheers!


----------



## filipenko32

it's impossible apple, i'm always pupo (pregnant until proven otherwise) so you can all congratulate me already!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats jw!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

Ff has changed my o date so I am 8dpo now. Trying hard not to test but I got a bfp at 9 dpo with my last mc.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats justwaiting...:yipee: :wohoo:
sending you sticky dust :dust:


----------



## justwaiting

Hi Ladies,
had my blood test this morning HCG at 38.9 and progesterone at 29.7 which is a little on the low side so have started twice daily progesterone pessaries. I hope it works. Another blood test on thursday to check prog and make sure hcg is doubling. i still can't believe it. Dh was surprised but so happy he just kept smiling, although he wans't fond of the pink blanket he has decided it's a boy again!!!
thank you for all your well wishes too!:hugs:

Jv - good luck with testing in the next few days.

Lexi - Have fun bding :sex:.

tweak - I hope it's not af I'll keep my fingers crossed for u.

To everyone else:hugs: I hope your doing ok.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Question for Jaxvipe - I see in your siggy that you take a high dose of folic acid. Is there a particular reason? It's just that someone else mentioned to me about upping from the regular dose so I now take double. Should I take more? 
Clutching at straws but desperate to do something!

JW - have some more extra sticky :dust: Fxd xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

My doctor just told me to take a total of 2000mcg of folic acid. She didnt really say why but from what I have read studies have shown that it helps with the egg production and then also that it helps divide the cells correctly.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wow, super quick response. May just up mine too. It can't hurt, can it.
Thanks very much for that x


----------



## Tweak0605

Well, AF definitely arrived and 4 days early too. Not calling the doctor for 1-2 more cycles. Going to focus on more weight loss, and upping my exercise routine. I want to be in a healthier shape for carrying a baby.


----------



## justwaiting

Tweak - I'm sorry af showed again. Focusing on getting healthier maybe just what u need and a chance to enjoy xmas without the worry of tww's and not drinking. Try enjoy your break hun. 

NTAL - I also take an extra 1000mg daily, From what I've read your can't ake too much folic acid ad your body will get rid of any excess. I've heard it is good for our bodies anyway so I plan on taking after I've had my babies. 

How is everyone else going?


----------



## Ladyfog

Morning everyone :hi:

I'm just taking a pregnancy vitamin now (one with omega 3) and took the normal dose of folic acid before, but I agree your body will dispose of anything it doesn't need so stock up ladies!

Tweak, sorry AF turned up :hugs:, but the sooner she comes the sooner the next cycle starts :winkwink: You've got such a great attitude, and wanting to get healthy is a great idea. I'm sure your BFP is just around the corner! JW's right - if you want to a break could be nice over Christmas so you can drink and not have to worry about the 2WW :wine:. 

How's everyone else doing?

AFM - just feeling rotten :sick: it gives me hope though that this one will stick as symptoms have never lasted this long before so that's exciting - just taking each day at a time. Can't even think about Christmas shopping though :xmas1: everyone's getting socks this year is it doesn't ease off at some point!


----------



## Tweak0605

JW - Thanks hun. How are you feeling?

Ladyfog - I was actually happy for it to arrive earlier, so I can move on to the next cycle! I've always had long cycles, so I was pretty excited when this last one was 31 days! No break needed, just going to focus on losing weight. Still doing all my normal TTC things with OPKs and temping. I just don't think I could give those all up. So glad you're feeling sick, and happy 9 weeks!!


----------



## justwaiting

Lady - I can't believe your 9 weeks already congrats. To me thats a major milestone! do you have any scan's or appts coming up. Since you'll be 12wks by xmas maybe you should buy yourself and bubs a little something, might spur you on to do some shopping.

Tweak - You have a fantastic attitude. Good luck with the wieghtloss.

Afm - Been feeling a little nausea's on and off with smells or when I have eaten in a while, I feel twinges every now and then but I know thats 'normal' my boobs hurt a little more but all in all I don't feel particularly pregnant but I feel Happy and content.
I poas again this morning, the line came up instantly and was the darkest line I have ever gotten. Hopefully that means tomorrow'shcg will be much higher too


----------



## Ladyfog

From the dates of my scan I'm just shy of 9 weeks (8+5 today) but by the calendar I'm 9+2 now! It's going quite quickly really. I'm still very nervous though as both my previous MMC have been after 9 weeks, and I know baby 2 died about 8-9 weeks so I feel scared that the same thing has happened. Don't get me wrong, I'm enjoying every day of being pregnant (well kind of - this MS is a right bitch!), but I just can't let myself relax yet. Every time I did that before at about 9 weeks I got my heart broken :cry:

I have a scan on 19th December (will be technically 11+4) as they want to scan me before Christmas so I don't worry. It'll either make or break Christmas really!! I'll then have my nuchal screening tests after Christmas so I get a bonus scan! 

JW it's great that you're starting to feel a bit more pregnant but it's very early days so don't worry about symptoms just yet. They will probably kick in at about 6 weeks :hugs: I'm so happy you've got a good strong line on your HPT - it's one reason I'm a bit more confident this time as my line was so strong. Fingers crossed these are our forever babies :hugs:

Tweak - glad you're keeping going. The TTC habits are hard to drop eh?! Hopefully you'll have a Christmas baby in September next year :hugs: 

Hi to everyone else and :hugs: as always.


----------



## lexi374

Lady time seems to be moving quite quick for you 9 weeks already! :hugs:

Beach, RM, JW how are you getting on? :hugs:

Nsn, ntat, aj, tweak, fili, and any1 i missed sorry :hi: and :hugs:

Jax did you test yet? x

Afm Dh and i had a load of blood tests 10 weeks ago at the J.R. oxford, the doc said to chase him if we hadnt heard from him by 8 weeks, so 2 weeks ago i emailed him, he said all tests came back normal and i would get a letter confirming this shortly....... we are still waiting! I have no idea if there's a follow up or not?!? :shrug:

Anyway i also went to see Professor Quenby 6 weeks ago for a uterine biopsy, she emailed me today.... everything looked normal except NK cells which are 10.2%...... the upper end of normal is 5%!

I have to call her friday to go through it all with her, maybe i will finally get an answer to all this and hopefully a 'cure.' :shrug: :thumbup:

:hugs: to all xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave: 

Hope all is well. Well I have my first scan scheduled for tomorrow so I am feeling a bit nervous. I really don't feel much if any pregnancy symptoms so it has me a little worried although I did have a normal doubling beta right before Thanksgiving of 5569. I don't know just praying for the best. 

Lexi - Filipenko just posted in another thread I'm in some info that she received about NK cells. Sounds like she has some very high values too so maybe she will be able to give you some additional info when she sees your post. Those things don't sounds good. I don't know if I've had that tested so I am going to ask tomorrow. 

Tweak - sorry that AF showed but its good you have such a positive outlook!! 

JW and Ladyfog - Hope you girls keep puking!!! :thumbup: Its a good sign!!!

I know you girls mentioned the Folic Acid - I also take an extra 2mg due to a low Homocysteine level but I read somewhere that taking too much Folic acid can mask other deficiencies so definitely mention it to your doctor. I think taking a little extra is OK but just be careful about taking too much. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. :wave:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi ladies!
I did test this afternoon and got a light positive on an IC!!!! Im not getting my hopes up yet. I will have to get a blood test done at the drs so they can monitor my hcg.


----------



## justwaiting

Jaxvipe - Congrats, I know your not getting exciting to much just yet but I hope this is it. I've never gotten a good line on an ic. Try testing with a FRER. I hope you get a drs appt really soon.

Beach - goodluck with your scan, try not to be too nervous. hopefully a good strong hb and a little tiny bean for you tomorrow.

Lexi - In a way I'm glad they found something, atleast know you might have answers and be able to fix it and get you the forever baby. Try the assisted conception thread too you never know who else is going through this too.

tweak - I hope the morning sickness keeps up and can you have some bloods done between now and your scan for reassurance? Sorry your feeling rotten, Hopefully only for 3-4 more weeks!

afm- second beta today hcg is 234 and pro 67. It had gone up so much in such a short time. next test is Tuesday I'm hoping for a hign number so they will give me a scan! Not feeling much of anything although my nostrils are finding things a little offensive but nothing too bad. I'm not worried at all I'm so early I can't expect too much yet.

Hi everyone else :)


----------



## filipenko32

Great news Jax! Im keeping everything crossed for you x x :hugs: 

Hi everyone :wave:


----------



## Ladyfog

Congratulations Jaxvipe hope it's a sticky bean for you :hugs: :happydance: how many DPO are you?

Hi Lexi :hi: yes, time is going quite quickly, which is good news - just want to get to 12 weeks! Sorry for my ignorance but what are NK cells? Hope they can help you with this so your next pregnancy is a happy one :hugs:

Beach - how did the scan go? Really hope there's a happy little bean in there - the beta's were looking good for you so fingers crossed :hugs:

JW - glad everything is going to plan so far :happydance: - there's plenty of time to feel rubbish, but enjoy being pregnant for now :flower: 

AFM - nothing much to report. The only thing I seem to be able to eat at the moment is fish fingers and oven chips - it'll be the third night in a row tonight! Mixing it up by having baked beans instead of mushy peas today :winkwink: Heaven help me at this posh restaurant tomorrow night! :dohh:


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am 12 dpo today. I have been feeling super nauseous all day.


----------



## filipenko32

Ohhhhhhhhhh that's great Jax!! Keep us posted!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations Jax!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ladyfog - ok correct me if im wrong people.... Nk cells are natural killer cells that everyone has, they help fight off things... such as cancer??
But i think when you have too many they treat the baby as a foreign object and kill it. I think treatment will be steroids to suppress the immune systen for the first 12 weeks. 

Will let you know more when i speak to her tom, Home really late tonight been trying to do xmas shopping after work!

Beach hope scan went well x

JW yay for good betas :hugs:

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## lexi374

Just a quick update. Prof Quenby thinks that the high NK cells is my problem not just 'bad luck,' and will be treating me with steroids and progesterone supplements from bfp, so fx for next time!

:hugs: to all xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Ladies! :wave:
Sorry about the delayed response, trying to get through all my emails and work has been nuts. 
My doctors appointment did not start well but it did end well... I will try to keep this short. Got to my appt in the radiology dept well after waiting about 25 min I went and said something to the lady at the desk to be sure they had my appt for the right time. Well she went back to get the radiology tech and when she got me she was already not in a good mood. She had absolutely no bedside manner!!! Never said anything about what she was going to be doing (if this was my first time getting a vaginal ultrasound I would have been kinda freaked). She said absolutely nothing during my ENTIRE procedure but kept making all these contorted faces when she was taking my pics. I could not see the screen and when I asked her questions she said she couldn't tell me anything because she was not a doctor. So I'm now really nervous and thinking the worst based on her facial expressions. I asked if she saw a heartbeat because she never turned the volume on and she said it was faint0 She never gave me any pictures to take which also made me think things are bad and sent me on my way. Now I'm stressed and my blood pressure is probably through the roof!! I marched upstairs to see my doctor and told the nurse about the experience and they decided to see me right away (instead of waiting until 3pm). They got me in for another ultrasound up in their OB office and this time my doctor came into the room too. Much better experience!!!! Got to see the heartbeat, they answered some questions, they said everything looked good, and printed out 2 pics for us to take. The lady at the downstairs place also told the doctor that she saw some bleeding but when they checked me upstairs it was a small spot about 1cm that they said was probably just the implantation spot and sometimes it bleeds a little as the uterus stretches (I guess this is why people get some spotting). Anyway, I felt much better. The baby is measuring a little smaller than my dates 5w6d when I should be about 6w5d based on LMP. My doctor said that this is still OK and could be just off slightly due to late OV. They said the HB also looks good (118). They were going to repeat my U/S in 2 weeks but since I will be on my cruise then they are going to repeat 1 week from today just to make sure things are progressing well before I get on a boat.

They also started me on some progesterone because they said my levels are low for being pregnant. 

Here's a pic
 



Attached Files:







US Pic.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats beach!! I'm going to the Dr tomorrow for my first beta hoping its a nice high number!


----------



## Applejack1

Yeah congrats beach! Hi to everyone else! Good luck tomorrow jaxvipe! Afm still in the tww! Trying not to focus on it though! Lexi that must be somewhat encouraging getting some answers! Someone please tell me what fx means! I know it's probably obvious but my gosh there are alot of abbreviations and acronyms!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Fingers crossed = fx :)


----------



## lexi374

Congrats beach :happydance::happydance: tht must have been pretty scary for you! x

Thanks aj yes it gives me a little hope that i can now try something different, good luck with tww :hugs: x

Jax good luck with those betas :hugs: x

Hope every1 else is holding up ok xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Jax - good luck today!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck jax
applejack i'm in the 2ww too! Any symptoms for you?


----------



## Jaxvipe

My beta is 110!!!! I'm so relieved! The nurse said that is an awesome number!! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

It is jax it is so pleased for you!!!! X x x


----------



## Applejack1

And it's a no go this month. Fili I always think I have symptoms. Beginning to think I need to find a way to sleep away the tww. RRRRRR the frustration of it all! Boo

Congrats Jax so happy for you!


----------



## filipenko32

Apple how many days past ov are you. X x


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies i have been away for a while just to clear my head a little and take a break from obsessing over my ttc journey! 

Firstly congrats to all the new bfp...jw and jax...congrats anyone else that i have missed congrats and wishing you a h&h 9 months!!! 

Good luck to all those in the tww

And hi to everyone else..i havent read through all the messages since i left here a little while ago but will do so and will get back to individuals when i have more time on my hands...

AFM im in limbo land again...im on cd 13 my first cycle of clomid (cd2-cd6) and i have no idea when to expect Ov...i have had slight twinges for the past three days and cd8-cd12 had lots of ewcm..but since then nothing much at all...i know you should expect ovulation to occur between cd11-cd15 when taking clomid 2-6 but i really dont expect to ovulate soon...i have been bd all week apart from tuesday and tbh i cant be asked tonight...yesterday we literally had to force our bd!!! we have just got a new bed and were so tired from bd all week i just want to sleep haha! i have no idea when or if i have Ov as people usually say that they can feel ov pains when on clomid...im just going to try and bd as frequently as possible and hope for the best...i was going to use opks but i would just end up stressing about it so have decided to stay away from them...has anyone OV on clomid but never actually felt it?...atm i have little to no cm but it was the opposite a few days ago...i dont know...I think i will be back now as i have missed keeping up to date with everyone!! 

Hi to all hope you're all well..

sending baby dust and hugs to all x


----------



## filipenko32

My boobs are hurting is that a good symptom in. The two week wait at five days past o?


----------



## filipenko32

Patiently :sex: as much as poss and if you can get hold of some lube called pressed or conceive plus that will help you too. X x x


----------



## Applejack1

fili - I am 13dpo and my period started. Boo. I just wait now for it to come instead of wasting the money on tests. 3 years of that had to stop. 

Patiently I will be interested to pick your brain come January as clomid will be my next step!!!! Take notes for me!


----------



## patiently

filipenko - both times i conceived i had sore boobs from 5dpo...so looking positive!! 
fingers crossed mine hurt more on the sides tho near my armpit.. i'll try and bd as much as possible but conceive plus really doesnt work well with me...makes me feel really uncomfortable down below..sorry tmi 

Applejack- i'll be taking note dont worry...i hope they will be my bfp notes!!!


----------



## filipenko32

patiently said:


> filipenko - both times i conceived i had sore boobs from 5dpo...so looking positive!!
> fingers crossed mine hurt more on the sides tho near my armpit.. i'll try and bd as much as possible but conceive plus really doesnt work well with me...makes me feel really uncomfortable down below..sorry tmi
> 
> Applejack- i'll be taking note dont worry...i hope they will be my bfp notes!!!

Thanks! Theyre not hurting this morning now :dohh: I put the conceive plus on hubby and it works really well but I know what you mean about it feeling icky! Are you temping too? I signed up to fertility friend and you can make your own temp chart so you can see exactly where ovulation is. I also use cbfm do you? X x


----------



## filipenko32

Applejack1 said:


> fili - I am 13dpo and my period started. Boo. I just wait now for it to come instead of wasting the money on tests. 3 years of that had to stop.
> 
> Patiently I will be interested to pick your brain come January as clomid will be my next step!!!! Take notes for me!

Sorry applejack x x x I hope the clomid works for you. You know you got a higher chance of twins with clomid, jealous!!


----------



## LeeC

Hi All. I'm CD 10, feeling excited about TTC again after being on a break for 6 months nearly!!! Feels like forever.
It's gonna be a busy week for dh.
Where is everyone else upto. 
I need to read through the thread as only stumbled across it now.

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## lexi374

congrats jax! Great numbers :happydance:

:hi: Lee and welcome, i sometimes lurk on the recurrent miscarriage thread and have seen you on there x

Patiently sorry i dont have any experience with clomid but good luck :thumbup:

Aj sorry af got ya :hugs:

Fili good luck with tww :hugs:

Afm think i ovd sometime between thursday and today, not sure exactly as i had a couple of bad nights sleep and wacky temps so who knows, we only bd wed and thur am so probably not done enough but im not gonna stress about this cycle, i think getting a bfp just before xmas would have me worrying the whole time im off, not to mention the getting around not drinking with family/friends etc.

:hugs: to all xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Jax! 

Welcome Lee! Your profile message said you have had 10 angels!? Gosh that's a lot, I am so sorry. Have you been for testing etc?

Patiently - I track BBT on FF also and find it very helpful regarding the timing of OV. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! :wave:


----------



## filipenko32

Lee has had every test done and nothing is wrong and so because nothing is wrong there's no reason why she won't be successful :happydance: 

Beach how you doing Hun? Are you relaxing a bit more? X x x


----------



## justwaiting

Congrats on a successful scan, although a shaky beginning, Beach thats fabulous news. dates can be off and so can us's when your so early, thats why babies usually catch up later! Your so lucky to get another scan in a week. Where are you cruising too. So jealous!

Jax - Congrats, nice number on the beta's, hoping your feeling well and positive.

Patiently - Welcome back, we have missed you!

Welcome Lee 

Good luck all of those on the tww.
Hi to everyone else hope your all doing ok

AFm - So very anxious, my babies die at 6 weeks and as you can see from my ticker that isn't far away. I'm going to try get an early scan and another a week later to get me thru this horrible time. The beta's every few days help a little but I'd like to visually know everything is going well. My anxiety is getting the better of me but hopefully all will be ok and this is my forever baby. How do u ladies cope?


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi Ladies, I was away Friday and Saturday and just dead tired and yuck all yesterday.

Welcome Lee - I really admire you for carrying on after 1o losses. We all know what it's like to have to pick yourself up after an MC, but to do it that many times takes real personal strength :flower: I hope you get your forever baby very soon. Good luck this cycle!

JW, I was so so anxious at the beginning so know how you feel. I suffer a bit from anxiety anyway and have had CBT to teach me how to keep it under control but the hormones sent me a bit crazy! It helped me to think that at least 50% of how I was feeling was chemical and that it would pass. Just remember that each pregnancy is different - not all your babies will die at 6 weeks - there's no reason to believe that this one isn't your forever baby. Just take each step at a time :hugs:. Not saying I don't feel nervous every time I go to the toilet :dohh:, but I think we just have to accept the naivety that comes with a first pregnancy has gone - but this does mean we appreciate it so much more!

AJ - sorry AF turned up - at least you can have a boozy Christmas! I'm really going to miss pate and baileys this year!

Hi Patiently :hi: good to see you back! Good luck on clomid - hope it does the trick.

Good luck Fili. Keep us posted. I really don't think symptoms pre AF mean much so don't worry about your boobs!

AFM, MS was terrible all day Friday but then settled down in time for my meal at Barbecoa and I managed to stay up until 11.30pm!! We had a lovely time in London and DH even got treated to a bit of BD which he was very grateful for!! I went to Neal's Yard to buy some delicious cheese that I can eat over Christmas. Suffered for it yesterday though and had to spend all day on the sofa! Did some internet shopping for Christmas in my pyjamas under a blanket :thumbup:. It's 2 weeks to go until my pre-Christmas scan - fingers crossed it's all going OK in there.


----------



## filipenko32

Lady fog, I walked past barbacoa by chance the other day! It looked lovely and I thought of you


----------



## patiently

JW thank you i have missed you guys too...so glad ur betas are going well and hope all goes well in your scans...Like Ladyog said each pregnancy is different so happy for you!!

Ladyfog glad you had a lovely weekend...and your OH must be super happy to get a little bd!! TBH as i havent been using opks ive tried to bd everyday since last week and so far we have been successful but seriously im so tired of bd! lol...I just want to sleep but then i remember that we are ttc so i have to get back on the horse (no pun intended) my OH has been very very supportive this month BD as frequently as possible...even though i know he can feelt he strain too...really wish i used opks that way i'd just have to bd during my fertile period...argh! next month i guess...i dont even know if i've ovulated but really doubt it now..im on cd 15 so today would be my last fertile day if clomid is working for me...im going to skip the bd tomoro and resume on wednesday...fingers crossed i hope i can give my OH a BFP stick for his birthday on the 21st dec! please please pretty please...


----------



## lexi374

Patiently good luck with the bd marathon! It does get to be a bit of a chore sometimes doesnt it!? Its my Dh's birthday on the 21st too!

Lady glad you had a good weekend away, sounds like your symptoms are still strong :thumbup:

Jw no pearls of wisdom, i will be as anxious as you, just try and take each day as it comes, and try and get that early scan if you can :hugs:

Fili, aj, beach, lee, Jax, :hi: and :hugs:

Nsn :hugs: i know you wont be able to post much at the mo but thinkin of ya.

Ntat, Raspberry, where are you guys? How are you? :hugs:

Sorry if i missed anyone! xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Lexi there you are. Have you ever had a test done called an immunogobulin a ? Mines come back high and I just wondered what it was! I've got sleeplessness from the steroids now and hunger and wired ness, I spoke too soon!


----------



## lexi374

Ummm..... duno? i have a few blood results upstairs will have a look in a bit and post if i have.

Im still waiting for all my blood results letter from oxford, nearly 11 weeks, its a bloody joke! :growlmad:

Are you taking the steroids in the morning? Hope it doesnt last too long for you x


----------



## Tweak0605

Jax - CONGRATS!!!! What an awesome beta number!!

Lexi - glad to hear you might have a solution! FX'd for this next time, good luck in the TWW!

Beach - what a beautiful picture of little bean!! 

patiently - ugh, limbo land sucks!! I hope you get an answer soon :hugs:

filipenko - good luck in this TWW!!

AJ - sorry to hear AF showed :( :hugs:

Hi Lee :flower: Welcome!

JW - Take it one day at a time hun. Enjoy this pregnancy :hugs:

Ladyfog - Yay for staying up late! And double yay for being closer to your 2 week scan!

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

AFM - Not up to much. CD10 and feels like time is going soo slow. I have a doctor appt tomorrow with a fertility specialist in the office I go. Over 1 year trying and 2 miscarriages. So I printing out my charts, and printing my TTC word doc with symptoms/pains on it to bring with me. Hopefully we come up with a solution. I want CD21 blood tests for me and a SA for DH, for a start.


----------



## justwaiting

Tweak - the first tww of the month goes so long doesn't it. There is no symptom spotting to keep you occupied your just waiting for the bding to begin. Good luck this month.

Good luck to all of those in the tww, I hope it goes quicky for you all. Fingers crossed.

Can I ask what steriods are used for, I saw Filipenko and lexi discussing them but am not sure why you take them?

afm - Numbers came back hcg 1074 and prog 78, so doubling nicely and all going well. I go back on Thursday for another b/t. I also booked a scan for Tuesday week and the tuesday after that too. so 6.3wks and 7.3 wks. I just want to make sure everything is going as it should and the week after hopefully see a hb and a healthy little bean fingers crossed. I'm just taking it a day at a time and trying to keep my self calm. Thank you all for your words of support.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## filipenko32

Lexington have you tried calling them? Eleven weeks is crazy!! X x x I would stamp and stomp and complain


----------



## lexi374

Fili - Just a quicky on my way out the door - had a look through bloods but cant see the 1 you mentioned sorry!

I emailed doc after 8 weeks he got secretary to email back saying tests were normal and would get a letter shortly, gonna email again..... of course now i have the other result from quenby.... but still they take the piss, this is peoples lives, dont they know we are sat here waiting, counting the days off!! :growlmad:

JW steroids are for high NK cells, we had to pay to be tested as nhs does not do this/ believe in it? x


----------



## Ladyfog

Good morning ladies :hi:

JW - you're right to take each day at a time :hugs:. It helps a bit to know that worrying wouldn't stop anything going wrong, even though that doesn't stop me worrying about it all going wrong! :dohh:. For me I'm pretty sure the MCs were random chromosomal issues so just bad luck and I'll feel so much better by week 12 when all the baby has to do it get bigger! Every day that passes is a day closer to that! Still feeling like crap is a comfort as I've never got to this stage before and still felt like death!

Good luck Patiently - just have a few quickies if you're tired - that's what I did. 5 mins at then you can go to sleep!! I stopped using OPKs as they never worked for me - could never catch my surge. Instead I kept an eye on my CM and just roughly followed SMEP method. Hopefully you did O and you'll be able to give OH a lovely birthday present and if not, just think you'll be able to drink lots over Christmas!

Hi Tweak :hi: Good luck with the BDing - not long now until action stations!

Fili - can definitely recommend Barbecoa - although it's a bit weird it's in a shopping centre it doesn't feel like it when you're in there!

Hi everyone else. Good luck to the TWWs, the BDers and the pregnant ladies! :flower:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave:

JW  I am anxious all the time. Im not sure if that is going to stop after experiencing the losses we all have been through. I used to look at my pregnancy tracker every day time seemed to go so slow. Now I try not to look at it as often so the time passes faster. 

Patiently  Good luck!!! :sex:

For everyone else good luck this cycle and sending lots of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww beach those pregnancy trackers are a bit haunting when you've had losses aren't they. Really feel for you, I will e just like you x x x 

Lexi my predictive text calls you Lexington !! Thanks for looking x x x can't believe you have to wait so long, but at least they are normal. Did they give any reason for the delay? X x x


----------



## lexi374

Nah they are just useless!!

I chuckled when i saw it, cos my cat is called lexi and sometimes we call her lexington! :haha:

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## justwaiting

It's nice to know everyone feels in the same boat when newly pregnant or even 6 months in :)!! It's a shame the innocence is gone and we can't just believe it will all be ok. I actually like my pregnancy apps, I like seeing the days tick past. My tickers on here are a little out tho because of the time difference so I'm not a huge fan of them!

good luck to everyone


----------



## Ladyfog

Are there any Australian websites that do tickers?


----------



## Tweak0605

JW - Thanks hun :hugs: So glad your betas are looking excellent and happy you have a couple scans booked. 

Hi Lady :wave: Hope you and little bean are doing well!

Hope everyone else is well :flower:

Well, just wanted to update about my appt. The doctor I saw was super nice and I really like him. He is being very proactive with everything, and was very happy when I pulled out all my charts. So .. I have an HSG scheduled for this afternoon, and sometime next week getting an SA for DH. If everything is good with those 2 things, and I don't get pregnant this cycle, he's going to put me on Clomid since he thinks there might be an issue with my LP. Kinda anxious about the HSG, but I've heard it's not that bad.


----------



## justwaiting

Tweak - Good luck with the HSG, I had one during my operative hyst so don't know what it feels like to be awake during but after I was crampy and had blue dye on my inner thighs and panty liner for a few days. I was a bit tender when sitting but really felt ok. I hope everything is given the all clear and you either get your bfp or start clomid. 
There is also qute a few women who get pregnant straight after a HSG, it's like a clear out. So you just never know. I'm glad you have found a proactive dr who you realy like.

Lady- I don't know you were aussie, I don't know if there are any aussie tickers, If you find some let me know. it would be nice to have things in kg's and mm, not lb's and inches!

I will let you know how today's beta's went a little later


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks JW :hugs: Good luck with your betas!

It went well. I actually had more cramping then I thought I would, and it hurt. I took some deep breaths in and out and just closed my eyes. He said the right tube was fine, the dye just poured out of it. The left tube, it took a little bit, and he had to inject more dye in to get it flowing. So, I'm hoping it was just clogged up and he got it flowing again and cleaned out whatever was in there. But he said everything looked good! Hoping we are one of the lucky ones who get pregnant straight after an HSG, or else it'll be Clomid time!


----------



## patiently

Tweak my fingers are crossed for you hope you get your bfp and wont even need to go on clomid...either way its a win win situation this month or next.. losts of women fall pg on their first cycle of clomid..i'll let you know if i turn out to be one of them but not too hopeful at the moment...fingers crossed that your bfp is just around the corner...

JW good luck with your betas today looking forward to hearing the news later x x x

Ladyfog your nearing the 12 week mark im so happy for you giving a pessimistic individual such as myself hope! so thank you and wish you all the best with your pregnancy...

Beach i know it must be hard and stressful at times having had multiple miscarriages but every pregnancy is different! really wishing you a h&h 9 months im so excited for all your soon-to-be-mama's you give me so much hope for the future...

NSN you are in my thoughts and im sending you the biggest hugs ever right now...hope you're ok...and were all here for you :hugs:

AFM i am pretty certain im out this month didnt bd the past two days and have been cramping for three days now...i havent had much cm either but thats probably down to the clomid...i dont know whats going on with my body and i just got back from an 11hr night shift (from 9pm until 8am) been on my feet all night and im sick from tiredness so really dont expect to get a bfp this month dont think ive been in the best of health for it...we really did try to bd as much as possible but now im just tired so im going to refrain...what will be will be...im tired of ttc this month im going to try harder next month...just want xmas to come so i can relax a bit and take my mind of my new job that i actually hate...

Sorry for the tired rant...hello to all...good luck all those testing and bd in the next few days...

goodnight


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently - You've done all you can, as you say what will be will be. know how hard the tww is we all do but work and xmas might help keep your mind off it. What do you do for a living that your working night shifts? Why do you hate your new job? DOn't be sorry for expressing your feelings, were here to support you hun.

How is every one going? We haven't heard from NSN in a while but she is going thru a tough time. If your stalking hun, were thinking of you.

afm - hcg is 3488 and prog 74.1. No more bloods for a week now. Looking forward to the weekend. means xmas and 3 weeks holidays coming soon.


----------



## Jaxvipe

JW - when do you have your first scan? 

AFM- I had a beta on Wednesday which came back at 454 so I had a doubling time of 43 so they said that i dont have to go back to the dr until my 1st scan on the 28th which makes me nervous!! But I'm hoping some of these symptoms will start getting stronger so that I can have some piece of mind. I told OH the other day I cant wait to throw up lol.

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## justwaiting

Jaxvipe said:


> JW - when do you have your first scan?
> 
> AFM- I had a beta on Wednesday which came back at 454 so I had a doubling time of 43 so they said that i dont have to go back to the dr until my 1st scan on the 28th which makes me nervous!! But I'm hoping some of these symptoms will start getting stronger so that I can have some piece of mind. I told OH the other day I cant wait to throw up lol.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!!!

Hi Jax,
I have my first scan on tuesday. I'll be about 6.4 by lmp but am thinking it'll probably be out by a few days. I'm looking forward to it and I have read once your levels are over 6000 which mine should be tomorrow thats when things should become more visible. fx
Our beta's are rising at the same rate. Thats a great number you have. You send some vomiting dust my way and I'll send some yours. 
:-#:dust:
Apart from reassurance my waistline could use it.:haha:

How is everyone else going? Any symptom spotting going on?


----------



## justwaiting

deleted damn baby bump keeps saying there is an error then posting my reply anyway grrr


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone.

JW, I'm British, but just thought there must be some Australian baby sites out there! I had a look for you and https://www.bubhub.com.au/tickers/ has some :flower:

JW and Jax - glad to see those betas going up! I've never had any taken so I'll take your word for it that the numbers are good - I have no idea!

Patiently, you're right not to put too much pressure on yourself. You can only do so much and if it's not this month there's always next - especially with clomid. Sorry you're not enjoying your job at the moment - please feel free to rant whenever you want, it's what we're here for :hugs:

Tweak, so glad you have a Dr that seems to be on your side and is looking after you. Well done for getting through the HSG and hopefully you'll be one of the lucky ones. If not, you'll be on clomid next month so that should help so things are looking positive for you!

Hi to everyone else and any lurkers. RM hope things are going well for you, NTAT hope things are settling down with your cycles and NSN, hope you're doing OK :hugs:

AFM, had my booking appt yesterday (my third one!) - just lots of forms to fill in again. The midwife was pleased to see me back :thumbup:. It just makes me nervous though as although it's a big step, it been the 'kiss of death' for past pregnancies and I've never got further than this point. I still have all the symptoms although the MS has been a bit better this week, still have sore boobs, a funny taste in my mouth, am knackered all the time and my dreams are still mental! I guess I just have to believe that there's going to be a wriggly baby on my next scan - it's jut seems so impossible at the moment, like a dream come true. It's a week on Monday so not long now!


----------



## Razcox

Hi all wondered if i could join you ladies after being pointed here by a couple of folks from the PAL due in July thread. Just found out i have lost our 4th beaine so we are back on the TTC wagon for our first.

Bit of background we have been TTC since Oct 08 and had 4 losses now, testing shows i have a translocation which is thought to be the cause of my losses. We have been passed to a FS to look at IVF with PGD but have heard nothing since applying for funding with our PCT in July. In the mean time we are still trying naturally in the hopes that we win the genetic lottery!

We are going to start TTC again right away but also trying to lower my BMI as it has crept back to 30 again thanks to a summer of to many parties and BBQs. So thats me and i look forward to getting to know you girls *waves*


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies I am still reading and rooting for you all :hugs: thank you all for thinking of me too :friends:

Congrats to the new BFP's :yipee:

:wohoo: to those sticky babies here :happydance:

:dust: to the testers or ladies in the TWW

:hugs: to the new ladies and I'm sorry you had to join this thread too :cry:

Raz...I'm so sorry your baby didn't make it...I was so hoping for good news :hugs:

Love you all :flower:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

Welcome Raz :hugs::hugs::hugs:

NSN - good to here from you - we've missed you. Hope you're holding out OK :hugs::hugs:

Just been to my works Christmas do - managed to get away without anyone wondering why I'm not drinking. I feel like I'm up really late!


----------



## patiently

Raz welcome to this very supportive and understanding thread...i actually feel that these women are my friends and have helped me feel better in times when nobody else could so you've come to the right place x 

NSN its so lovely to hear from you!! how are you? you have been in my thoughts and just want you to know how brave and strong you are...you seem so positive and strong through your replies and so genuine...truly inspirational! sending lots of hugs your way sweetie! x x x

Lady how was your xmas do? well done escaping the questions...have you told your employer that you're expecting? 

JW how are you doing? 

to all the ladies hi...good luck those testing and those approaching ov...
AFM im cd 19 and my cm has completely dried up so really i think i ov on cd16 or 17 shame that we didnt bd either of those days though! oh well just have to wait and see...not expecting much thpugh tbh...have been very very snappy today probably from working all night wednesday still havent caught up on my sleep! I am a visual merchaniser so im on my feet at least 8hrs a day and im lifting so much things and bending down all the time too...so if i want to get my bfp i"d have to tell my employer right away! I dont like my new job because they're not organised when my shift finishes at 3 they make me stay until 4 its annoying i dont get paid for those additional hours and i do have a social life!

if i was having my baby i'd be on maternity leave already argh i just want to hold my baby in my arms...hopefully i'll go into xmas with a bfp and a sticky sticky healthy bean!


----------



## lexi374

Hello ladies!

Raz welcome, so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Jax and JW congrats on great numbers, JW fx for great scan on tuesday :hugs:

Lady glad you are doing well, cant be long til you are at the 12 week mark now? :hugs:

Patiently good luck with tww, fx for that bfp :thumbup:

Beach how you doing? :hugs:

Tweak fx bfp this month :hugs:

RM how are you ?? :hugs:

Nsn good to hear from you thinking of you lots :hugs:

Hi to everyone else hope you are ok? :hugs: 

Afm im around 8 dpo, no s&s, well except crazy dreams. Not expecting bfp this month as we kinda gave up bd before i ovd. Will defo put in more effort next month! x


----------



## menb

Neversaynever said:


> Thanks Puppy...changed the title slightly as it's more about having no children and more than one loss.
> 
> So..any takers?
> 
> XxX

Neversaynever: I didn't read through the entire thread, but wanted to let you know you're not alone. I'm 35, have had 2 MC in last five months and still trying. In fact, I'm in my fertile days now. Talk to you soon!!!


----------



## patiently

lexi374 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Afm im around 8 dpo, no s&s, well except crazy dreams. Not expecting bfp this month as we kinda gave up bd before i ovd. Will defo put in more effort next month! x

Lexi good luck! hope you get a bfp remember it only takes the one little swimmer! i dont know when i ovulated actually, think it was last week sometime but cant remember what day as i've had cramping most days...but i know i have ovulated...well im as sure as i can be at this stage..and like you no symptoms apart from crazy crazy dreams...kept waking up through the night last night and I had about 5 different and vivid dreams...also for the last couple of days i feel like AF is on her way...keep getting that heavy feeling that i get the day AF shows..has anyone else had this? 

Good luck those testing this week...and in the tww...anyone else got any possible symptoms?


----------



## lexi374

patiently said:


> lexi374 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Afm im around 8 dpo, no s&s, well except crazy dreams. Not expecting bfp this month as we kinda gave up bd before i ovd. Will defo put in more effort next month! x
> 
> Lexi good luck! hope you get a bfp remember it only takes the one little swimmer! i dont know when i ovulated actually, think it was last week sometime but cant remember what day as i've had cramping most days...but i know i have ovulated...well im as sure as i can be at this stage..and like you no symptoms apart from crazy crazy dreams...kept waking up through the night last night and I had about 5 different and vivid dreams...also for the last couple of days i feel like AF is on her way...keep getting that heavy feeling that i get the day AF shows..has anyone else had this?
> 
> Good luck those testing this week...and in the tww...anyone else got any possible symptoms?Click to expand...

I have that feeling right now!!

I think the witch is due tue but could be a day out as im not exactly sure of ov day either, had a couple of wacky temps.

I feel crampy though so i think she is right around the corner!

Will keep my fingers crossed for ya :hugs: :thumbup: x


----------



## patiently

lexi374 said:


> patiently said:
> 
> 
> I have that feeling right now!!
> 
> I think the witch is due tue but could be a day out as im not exactly sure of ov day either, had a couple of wacky temps.
> 
> I feel crampy though so i think she is right around the corner!
> 
> Will keep my fingers crossed for ya :hugs: :thumbup: x
> 
> High five!!!
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you too hun!! when will you be testing? Also im having hot flashes but that could be down to the clomid i think, :shrug: not sure if the s/e last this long but its ridiculous wake up throughout the night sweating which is something i've never had before...
> 
> Cramping can be a good sign though hun so your not out yet...fingers crossed lovely!Click to expand...


----------



## lexi374

Sweating is a great sign! :thumbup:

Im gonna temp in the morning and that should give me some idea, im expecting it to be on the way down ready for af, so we will see.

When do you plan to test?

xx


----------



## patiently

ooo lexi im so excited for you for tomorrow morning!!! fingers crossed come on temp lol!!!

AFM i dont know when i will test i think im around 3dpo atm something like that i think...well if i ovulated thursday which is when my cm became scant sorry tmi...so think ill test next sunday hopefully it'll be a bfp for OH birthday..but part of me wants to test tomorrow morning because if i ov'd when i shouldve on clomid i would be 11dpo...i didnt know sweating is a great sign...oo hopefully it is a sign...looking forward to seeing your message tomorrow too!! i dont even know if i'll be able to sleep....hehe! baby dust to you x


----------



## justwaiting

good luck patiently and Lexi. I;ve been having very weird and vivid dreams so maybe thats a sign too. Fingers crossed
Also to whoever else is in the tww good luck.

Thanks for the ticker site ladyfog, I'll have a look today.

Hope everyone is feeling ok and looking forward to xmas, 13 more days yay! only 9 1/2 of work which is even better!


Raz, nice to meet you and sorry for your losses. You mentioned that they thought they had a cause for your mc, I know I wont say it right but u know what I mean. how does it cause mc? I hope your doing ok. 

NSN Nice to hear from you. 

afm - I'm so tired right now and as I said above vivid dreams. the nausea has started on and off, usually morning and late arvo, the boobs are heavy and hurt if not strapped down lol. The sore nipples come and go though. I have my first scan tomorrow and am so excited. I'm hopinh for a hb but just a sac and yolk will do me fine and measuring close to dates! Time to go pee again!!!

xx


----------



## patiently

Good luck with your scan jw hope all goes well hun x


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi :hi:

Good luck Patiently and Lexi - hope you both have Christmas BFP! It's so hard to tell sometimes if it's just pre-AF hormones or early pregnancy. Either way, you'll either have happy news or have a Christmas of wine, lovely cheese and pate! - wow I'm going to miss pate this year... 

JW - goo luck at the scan! Sound like MS is kicking in right on time!

I'm hoping mine will start to clear by Christmas so I can enjoy all the Christmas food etc. I've had the worst taste in my mouth for the last 6 weeks (it's meant to be metallic - it's not, it's bitter and horrible - a bit like when you have a cold and nothing tastes right - yuk!). Combined with the MS, food just isn't that great at the moment and I want to be able to enjoy my Christmas dinner! However, I'll caveat that by saying I'd really like it to continue for at least one more week so I am a bit more relaxed in the run up to my scan next Monday :winkwink:

Hi everyone else - hope you all have a good week :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

patiently said:


> ooo lexi im so excited for you for tomorrow morning!!! fingers crossed come on temp lol!!!
> 
> AFM i dont know when i will test i think im around 3dpo atm something like that i think...well if i ovulated thursday which is when my cm became scant sorry tmi...so think ill test next sunday hopefully it'll be a bfp for OH birthday..but part of me wants to test tomorrow morning because if i ov'd when i shouldve on clomid i would be 11dpo...i didnt know sweating is a great sign...oo hopefully it is a sign...looking forward to seeing your message tomorrow too!! i dont even know if i'll be able to sleep....hehe! baby dust to you x

I think im out, temp hadnt crashed today but i had a superdrug test in the drawer so i caved and poas, defo bfn! No hint of a line so expecting the witch tom or wed at the latest! :growlmad:

So fx for you now, ill be checking for updates! Good luck! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Jw good luck for your scan :hugs:

Lady oooohhhh 1 more week! YOU ARE SO CLOSE NOW! :hugs:

Anyone else testing this week? Good luck if you are! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Lady - Happy 11 weeks!! Can't believe you're already 1/4 of the way done!

Lexi - sorry for the BFN :( Hoping it's too early and you get that Christmas BFP :hugs:

Patiently - good luck! hope you get your Christmas BFP :hugs:

JW - Yay for MS! Glad you got some symptoms!


Not much going on with me - still waiting for ovulation. Feeling very relaxed this cycle though - don't really care about doing OPKs this cycle. Hoping the relaxed approach will give me a BFP.


----------



## Razcox

Ladyfog - Happy 11 weeks! Only a week left of 1st tri now x

patiently - Good luck with the testing, will be sending lots of :dust: your way xxx

JW - Hope you have a good scan today and they see a HB. My translocation causes MC because 50% of my eggs have got the wrong genetic makeup causeing the pregnacy to not be viable should they get fertalized (sp?). My body somehow picks up on this and stops the baby from developing, its so good at noticing this abnormalaity that if i get to 12 weeks then there is only a 1% chance of the baby being effected by it.

Lexi - Sorry about the BFN but it may be too early, this time i did and IC and got a very white BFN the day before AF was due. Then 3 days later it was a BFP on a frer. 

Tweak - I love the relaxed approch and after taking a break towards the end of the summer we got our last BFP on the back of one night of fun on the sofa! 

AFM - Waiting for the bleeding to stop so i can start temping and doing some OPKs so i can get a handle on my cycle again. Decided to just carry on TTC and see what happens but will not be too obsessive this month as you are meant to wait really.


----------



## patiently

lexi374 said:


> I think im out, temp hadnt crashed today but i had a superdrug test in the drawer so i caved and poas, defo bfn! No hint of a line so expecting the witch tom or wed at the latest! :growlmad:
> 
> So fx for you now, ill be checking for updates! Good luck! :thumbup::hugs:

Your not out yet hun some people dont get bfp till 16dpo so just hang on it there..and your temp is still up!!! you never know ive got my fingers crossed for you!! 



Tweak0605 said:


> Not much going on with me - still waiting for ovulation. Feeling very relaxed this cycle though - don't really care about doing OPKs this cycle. Hoping the relaxed approach will give me a BFP.

Hope you ovulate soon hun! its best to try and be relaxed too...the only months i didnt do opks were the months i got my bfp...so good luck! 



Razcox said:


> My translocation causes MC because 50% of my eggs have got the wrong genetic makeup causeing the pregnacy to not be viable should they get fertalized (sp?). My body somehow picks up on this and stops the baby from developing, its so good at noticing this abnormalaity that if i get to 12 weeks then there is only a 1% chance of the baby being effected by it.
> 
> AFM - Waiting for the bleeding to stop so i can start temping and doing some OPKs so i can get a handle on my cycle again. Decided to just carry on TTC and see what happens but will not be too obsessive this month as you are meant to wait really.

Razcox im so sorry for your losses! :hugs: did you get testing done? how long did your pregnancies last if you dont mind me asking? The reason i ask is because I have only got to 5 weeks before things started going wrong and my betas doubled week 4 but week 5 is where they stopped doubling....maybe this is what has happened to me too...

...i really hope that you get your sticky bfp and the bleeding stops real soon, hoping for a speedy recovery! some women dont even get a period and get a bfp so my fingers are crossed for you hun...sending lost of sticky baby dust your way! x


----------



## patiently

Ladyfog happy 11weeks hun!!! :dance:


----------



## patiently

AFM nothing to report other than loads and loads and loads of creamy cm..sorry for tmi...other than that nada no sore bbs..no m/s nothing so think im out...i just cant wait until friday as i have two weeks off for xmas!! :dance: :dance: yeaaahhh!!! is anyone else testing this week? or early next week?


----------



## lexi374

patiently said:
 

> AFM nothing to report other than loads and loads and loads of creamy cm..sorry for tmi...other than that nada no sore bbs..no m/s nothing so think im out...i just cant wait until friday as i have two weeks off for xmas!! :dance: :dance: yeaaahhh!!! is anyone else testing this week? or early next week?

Thats 1 of the reasons i def think im out, because i dont have any cm, and when ive been pregnant ive had loads of white cm, so sounds promising for you!! :thumbup: Keep us posted! x

FF has me at 11 dpo but i think im 10, i only normally have a 10 day luteal phase so expecting the witch tomorrow, and as Lady said will enjoy a couple of xmas drinks.

Raz are you able to have any sort of fertility treatment where they pick the 'good' eggs? :hugs:

Tweak happy :sex: relaxed is always the best way x

:hugs: to all xx

P.S. NSN :yipee:!! Just the 1 cos i duno how you are feeling!?? but big :hugs: xxx


----------



## patiently

lexi374 said:


> Thats 1 of the reasons i def think im out, because i dont have any cm, and when ive been pregnant ive had loads of white cm, so sounds promising for you!! :thumbup: Keep us posted! x
> 
> FF has me at 11 dpo but i think im 10, i only normally have a 10 day luteal phase so expecting the witch tomorrow, and as Lady said will enjoy a couple of xmas drinks.
> 
> 
> :hugs: to all xx
> 
> xxx

well hun every pregnancy is different! my first bfp i had no cm which is usual before AF...but turned out to be bfp! so fingers crossed for you're not out yet..im still remaining optimistic for you x :hugs:

test again if AF doesnt show...and hopefully she doesnt but your bfp will! :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Fingers crossed for Patiently and Lexi. It isn't over yet. 

Lady happy 11wks - So close to 2nd tri you must be thrilled.

Tweak - Have fun bding

Raz - thanks for the info, it's good thing your body is picking it up, can u do IVF or something to help chose the eggs? I know it's costly. I hope the bleeding stops soon.

afm - Scan went really well. baby is measuring a little smaller at 5.5wksish, it is 2mm long and has a awesome hb of 178bpm. I'm over the moon and the sonographer was so reassuring. I have decided not to change my dates until after the scan next week, you hear all the time of babies catching up. Thanks for you support ladies


----------



## Neversaynever

JW...glad you feel ok about the slightly smaller..means not alot at this stage so hoping beanine continues to grow nice and strong and :yipee: for HB :hugs:

Lady...almost there hun :hugs:

RM...you still out there? :hugs:

Raz...you are so calm and collected...totally respect you and hope the bleeding stops soon so you can carry on :hugs:

Lexi....hope the hag stays away :hugs:

Patiently..fingers crossed you get to see two lines too and you are further in to the TWW than you thought :winkwink: :hugs:

Tweak...fab news on the HSG etc :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM...STUPIDLY tested early yesterday at 9/10 DPO and hello second line :dohh: not sure how I feel about it but I guess it was meant to be. First hurdle...to get past the weekend when AF was due :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## lexi374

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: could be a great end to a shitty year for you NSN x

Glad you had a good scan JW x

Afm temp had a huge temp drop this morning so im out. Will be having a few xmas :wine: and will put in a better :sex: effort this month, probably ov between xmas and new year and im off work so no stress nice and relaxed.

:hi: to everyone x


----------



## Ladyfog

Lexi, sorry for the temp drop. Make sure you enjoy all the things that you won't be able to have when you get that BFP next year. :wine: You can BD at any time of day or night while you're off on holiday :winkwink:

Patiently - you're still not out yet! You never know how your body's reacting with the clomid so you not out until :witch: shows.

JW - lovely scan pic :hugs: so glad you're feeling relaxed out the date too, as you say I'm sure it's all fine and it's so difficult to date at such an early stage anyway. 

Tweak - have fun and glad you're feeling relaxed!

Wow - NSN, what a rollercoaster you've been on this year and welcome back :hugs: big big congrats on the pre Christmas BFP :wohoo::yipee:. How many DPO are you? Hopefully this one will be a sticky one and you'll sail through the weekend and the next 9 months :hugs:

AFM, countdown to the pre-Christms scan has started! I'll be so glad when it's over and I know everything is OK. I still can't believe I've made it this far. I'm 10+5 by gestational age so will be 11+4 when they scan - hopefully they'll be a little baby in there wriggling away - it's something I never thought I'd ever see - it'll be a dream come true. I still feel like shit, and have started to have to get up twice in the night now to have a wee! I have to assume that the hormones are still raging and that's got to be a good sign right? I guess after this scan I can start to relax - finally!


----------



## filipenko32

Sooooooooo pleased for you ladyfog!! :yipee: :yipee: 

I am not suffering cramps this time round, did you ever get them with this pregnancy? Like quite painful period cramps lasting 5-10 mins each time. This is the only pregnancy I haven't had them so i'm hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all I was part of this group a few months ago but sort of lost touch. Can I come back? I'm currently going through my 4th m/c in 12 months so its been the worst year of my life. I'm hoping I have a story like NSN in a few weeks time!! xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Cazi...you're more than welcome to be here, I'm sorry you're going through this nightmare again :hugs:

Still a long way for me to go yet...Sunday is AF date and last time I bled the morning AF was due, still got a 2-3 on the digi although hcg was only 100 :wacko:

Blah :haha:

XxX


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, mind if I join? I've had 2 losses and still working on #1. this is my 2nd cycle on Clomid & I should be O'ing today


----------



## Applejack1

Hi gals, sounds like everyone is pretty good. I am starting on my last cycle of dancing prior to trying out clomid! Wish me luck! Here we go again. Only crappy thing will be the tww that will take place over Christmas! Boo. Does everyone totally stop everything during the tww?

Rooting for you nsn!!!! Good luck to those havIng scans! Hugs to everyone else!


----------



## Tweak0605

Raz - Sorry to hear about your losses :( I hope the bleeding stops soon so you can get back on the bandwagon.

Patiently - Good luck! No sore bbs or m/s could mean anything! I know plenty of girls who've had no symptoms and still got a BFP!

JW - SO happy you had a great scan! What a great HB! LOVE the picture!

NSN - SO FREAKIN' HAPPY FOR YOU! Take it one day, one hour at a time! Praying for a sticky baby!

Lexi - Sorry about the temp drop :( Hope you get a BFP to start the year off right!

Ladyfog - Can't wait to hear about your upcoming scan! Glad you still got symptoms!

Filipenko - whoa congrats!!! so happy for you!!!

Cazi - Welcome back :flower: Sorry about your 4th loss :hugs: Are they going to do testing, or have they?

FloridaGirl - Welcome :flower: Sorry about your losses :( Hope you get a sticky BFP soon!

AJ - Good luck! I'll be in the TWW during Christmas too. I was going to stop everything, but am still going to temp to show my doctor what my chart looks like. It's so hard to give up some habits. If I don't get a BFP, doctor is putting me on Clomid next month. 

Sorry if I missed anyone - hope everyone is well :flower:

AFM - Kinda crampy this morning - somewhat painful at times. Debating about taking an OPK when I get home, but don't want to screw up my relaxed approach. Don't know if we'll be able to BD either, since DH won't be home till late and probably will be tired. Maybe I can try to seduce him? ;) :haha:


----------



## patiently

NSN OMG!!! yeaaaaahhhhh :dance: :dance: :dance: im so so so happy for you!!! congrats hope this is the start of many positive things for you...i truly am happy for you wishing you a h&h 9 months...you deserve a happy xmas! :hugs:

JW :dance: so happy for you your bean is gowejuss! love your pic so much...

Lexi im so sorry about the temperature drop hun...fingers crossed this will be youf last AF for the next ten months and you get your bfp real soon! :hugs: 

Floridagirl21 welcome to the most supportive and understanding thread EVER!! the women on here are so fantastic and encouraging...i hope you get your bfp this round of clomid im on my first round and in the tww i think as i wasnt using opks...do you mind if i ask what cd you tend to O'v on a what days you take it as i dont think anyone on this thread is taking clomid and I would really appreciate any information...also sorry to bombard you with questions but what symptoms did you have in your 1st tww with clomid? Just out of curiousity...wishing you all the best and sending lots of baby dust your way 

Tweak... seduce away!! if you feel cramping then i'd say bd just in case...have you had any other symptoms of O'v? good luck this month hun.

Apple...so sorry you tww wil be over xmas but your new year may bring a bfp!!! fingers crossed for you good luck this cycle...you may never have to use clomid!! 

Hi to everyone else...

AFM nothing to report atm other than im having twinges on my right ovary like ovulation pains a little but cant be as i have (prepare yourselves) tons of creamy cm...to the point where i thought AF came went to the bathroom to discover it was cm...im pretty sure i ovulated already i must have! no sore bbs...i am extra sensitive and moody though getting frustrated really easily...odd cramps here and there sometimes quick sharp ones on both sides but not like AF...aww well trying not to think about it really...dont think anything that im experiencing relates to bfp so not even getting my hopes up...hope everyone else is doing well and has a good evening...

:hugs: to all x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently said:


> Floridagirl21 welcome to the most supportive and understanding thread EVER!! the women on here are so fantastic and encouraging...i hope you get your bfp this round of clomid im on my first round and in the tww i think as i wasnt using opks...do you mind if i ask what cd you tend to O'v on a what days you take it as i dont think anyone on this thread is taking clomid and I would really appreciate any information...also sorry to bombard you with questions but what symptoms did you have in your 1st tww with clomid? Just out of curiousity...wishing you all the best and sending lots of baby dust your way

:hi: patiently! :D

I usually O CD20-21 without Clomid. The first cycle I took it, I did days 2-6 & O'd on CD14 & this cycle, days 5-9 & am O'ing today, CD17.. My first cycle I didn't respond well to the Clomid and produced a poor quality egg. My BW for this cycle is on Friday or Saturday, so hopefully it comes back better.. My first cycle I had lots of cramping through my whole TWW and nothing else other than that. I chalk that down to having a weak O/poor egg quality. Usually, I get super tender bbs & didn't have that until the day before AF came last cycle :shrug:

I'm not sure how this cycle is going so far.. I've had a really uncomfortable pain on my left lower abdomen since yesterday morning & it seems like it's turning into a bigger problem. So I called my DR & she said it might be OHSS, it's something that I guess you should keep an eye on when taking Clomid.. But if the pain doesn't go away, I've got to go get an ultrasound to make sure I don't have any cysts forming.. :nope:

I've probably made Clomid sound like the drug from hell :dohh: but honestly, I am grateful for it so far, it's helped regulate my cycles, average for me is probably about 40 days, but I've had multiple cycles last 70+days. So last cycle on Clomid was 27 days & this is probably going to be 30 days. So I am v.very happy to be able to give it a test run. :D

What CD are you on? what days did you take Clomid?


----------



## lexi374

Welcome back cazi, so sorry you are going through this again, have you had any testing? x

Welcome florida girl, sorry for your losses, hope the clomid works for you x

Tweak get seducing or wake him up early :thumbup:

Aj do you mean not having a drink over xmas if in tww?? I personally would still enjoy a drink or 2 over xmas but im sure many people would not, do what you think is right x

Patiently still cheering you on, good luck! x

:hugs: to everyone else xx


----------



## Applejack1

Lol yes Lexi a drink is exactly what I mean!


----------



## lexi374

Ok well i def wouldnt if i was pregnant but tww.... yeah id have a couple x


----------



## Applejack1

Me either if I was pregnant!


----------



## patiently

FloridaGirl21 said:


> :hi: patiently! :D
> 
> I usually O CD20-21 without Clomid. The first cycle I took it, I did days 2-6 & O'd on CD14 & this cycle, days 5-9 & am O'ing today, CD17.. My first cycle I didn't respond well to the Clomid and produced a poor quality egg. My BW for this cycle is on Friday or Saturday, so hopefully it comes back better.. My first cycle I had lots of cramping through my whole TWW and nothing else other than that. I chalk that down to having a weak O/poor egg quality. Usually, I get super tender bbs & didn't have that until the day before AF came last cycle :shrug:
> 
> I'm not sure how this cycle is going so far.. I've had a really uncomfortable pain on my left lower abdomen since yesterday morning & it seems like it's turning into a bigger problem. So I called my DR & she said it might be OHSS, it's something that I guess you should keep an eye on when taking Clomid.. But if the pain doesn't go away, I've got to go get an ultrasound to make sure I don't have any cysts forming.. :nope:
> 
> I've probably made Clomid sound like the drug from hell :dohh: but honestly, I am grateful for it so far, it's helped regulate my cycles, average for me is probably about 40 days, but I've had multiple cycles last 70+days. So last cycle on Clomid was 27 days & this is probably going to be 30 days. So I am v.very happy to be able to give it a test run. :D
> 
> What CD are you on? what days did you take Clomid?


wow that was super informative thankkksss!!! :hugs: thank you!! my cycles were 33-40 days before clomid and i have no idea how long they are now...but i dont think i ovulated when they assume you would...i took clomid cd 2-6 and they say you should expect to ovulate cd 11-15 but i think i may have ovulated cd16-19..the days that i didnt really bd...:dohh: so im not sure if this concludes that clomid isnt working for me... I havent been monitored either so have no idea as to when or if i have ovulated. I am currently on cd 23 no normal tww symptoms, no sore bbs etc so think im out already...if i did ovulate cd 15 i would be 8dpo so im going to test on sunday and see...fingers crossed! what mg of clomid were you perscribed? 
 
do you use opks...so far i think im in the tww but i have had mild cramping and so much cm! did clomid effect your cm?...sorry if im being too personal just want to try and relate to someone...im 24 and OH is 23...will be 24 on the 21st dec! so hoping to give him a good bfp stick! I read some of your journal so sorry for your loss...like you i have had two mc...still trying for number 1..hope we both get our bfp this cycle! 

:hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: patiently! :D
> 
> I usually O CD20-21 without Clomid. The first cycle I took it, I did days 2-6 & O'd on CD14 & this cycle, days 5-9 & am O'ing today, CD17.. My first cycle I didn't respond well to the Clomid and produced a poor quality egg. My BW for this cycle is on Friday or Saturday, so hopefully it comes back better.. My first cycle I had lots of cramping through my whole TWW and nothing else other than that. I chalk that down to having a weak O/poor egg quality. Usually, I get super tender bbs & didn't have that until the day before AF came last cycle :shrug:
> 
> I'm not sure how this cycle is going so far.. I've had a really uncomfortable pain on my left lower abdomen since yesterday morning & it seems like it's turning into a bigger problem. So I called my DR & she said it might be OHSS, it's something that I guess you should keep an eye on when taking Clomid.. But if the pain doesn't go away, I've got to go get an ultrasound to make sure I don't have any cysts forming.. :nope:
> 
> I've probably made Clomid sound like the drug from hell :dohh: but honestly, I am grateful for it so far, it's helped regulate my cycles, average for me is probably about 40 days, but I've had multiple cycles last 70+days. So last cycle on Clomid was 27 days & this is probably going to be 30 days. So I am v.very happy to be able to give it a test run. :D
> 
> What CD are you on? what days did you take Clomid?
> 
> 
> wow that was super informative thankkksss!!! :hugs: thank you!! my cycles were 33-40 days before clomid and i have no idea how long they are now...but i dont think i ovulated when they assume you would...i took clomid cd 2-6 and they say you should expect to ovulate cd 11-15 but i think i may have ovulated cd16-19..the days that i didnt really bd...:dohh: so im not sure if this concludes that clomid isnt working for me... I havent been monitored either so have no idea as to when or if i have ovulated. I am currently on cd 23 no normal tww symptoms, no sore bbs etc so think im out already...if i did ovulate cd 15 i would be 8dpo so im going to test on sunday and see...fingers crossed! what mg of clomid were you perscribed?
> 
> do you use opks...so far i think im in the tww but i have had mild cramping and so much cm! did clomid effect your cm?...sorry if im being too personal just want to try and relate to someone...im 24 and OH is 23...will be 24 on the 21st dec! so hoping to give him a good bfp stick! I read some of your journal so sorry for your loss...like you i have had two mc...still trying for number 1..hope we both get our bfp this cycle!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

haha, I don't think anything is TMI anymore!! :haha:

I was prescribed 50mg Clomid & I've got 6 cycles worth, praying I don't have to use it all though! I temp & use OPKs. Yes!!! I forgot, my first TWW I had crazy amounts of EWCM _DURING _my TWW! weird.. This cycle, I've barely had any EWCM & have used a ton of preseed.. I use soft cups too, so I put some preseed in my softcup before inserting.

we're not far off in age, I'm 21, will be 22 in March & DH is going to be 25 next month.

I don't think there is a specific day you should O on, although it does suck having to wait a while to O... There is more harm in O'ing too early though, because it's possible that you'd be releasing an egg that hasn't fully matured. I think that's what happened to me last cycle.. I think the Clomid forced me to O earlier than when my body needed to.. :shrug:

I am sorry for your losses too, hopefully we'll get sticky beans one day soon :hugs:


----------



## patiently

so glad ur on this thread! thanks again!!!


----------



## justwaiting

Have we heard from beach in a while? Sorry if I missed a post just wondering if she is still here.

So much info, this thread is so good at helping find people to relate to.


----------



## Applejack1

Patiently and Florida I will be asking questions next month if this cycle does not pan out!


----------



## patiently

Applejack1 im here to give you all the information you need...but hopefully you will get your bfp this cycle!! fingers crossed...

JW how are you doing? you're right we havent heard from beach in a while...beach where are you?

NSN how are you feeling today? 

Floridagirl did you o'v then? experienced anything at 1dpo..? 

Hi to everyone else hope you're all doing well...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently, yes. I had a temp rise this morning, so assuming that I did O. I've started my Progesterone Cream & baby aspirin. BW is Friday afternoon to confirm O.

How have you been? feeling any symptoms?

applejack, yes, that's what everyone is here for. To support each other & give info/tips/hugs whenever we can :D FXed this cycle goes well for you though


----------



## patiently

Florida good luck for friday it sounds like you did o. :dance: now the tww begins are you going to symptom spot this cycle? feeling anything yet? AFM have had slight cramping on and off but nothing that i would associate with Pregnancy...with both my pregnancies i had sore bbs from 5dpo and this time nada so im not convinced...I also have sooo much cm its ridiculous...i've never ad this much cm in my life..but it keeps changing from creamy to watery etc...im going to test on sunday but not really feeling positive tbh...when will you be testing? Did you feel ovulation pains your first cycle of clomid? 
Good luck this cycle hun x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: patiently, I always try not to SS, but always end up doing it anyway :dohh: not feeling any different yet.. my first cycle on clomid, I was saying the same thing about my CM.. never in my life had I had so much CM! AF is due the 27th for me, but I'm going to try to hold out to test until the 28th...

When is AF due for you?


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi, just popped in before I head off to bed. Just been out for dinner with friends and I need to let my food go down, but I'm sooo sleepy! 

Beach is away on a cruise this week I think. I guess she'll be back with an update soon.

Welcome Floridagirl :flower: - glad you've found some others who are on Clomid - don't have any experience of it myself, but hope it works for you. 

Hi everyone else :hi: and good night!


----------



## Neversaynever

Just chucking some :hugs: around and :dust: too, hoping there are some special christmas presents coming your way :hugs:

Struggling to keep up with threads but trying my best :haha:

I'm ok, taking it a day a time and waiting to hopefully get past Sunday when AF is due :flower:

XxX


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all

i never saw this group until now.

i had my 2nd loss in november..i am currently going through testing, waiting for thrombophilia results (get them monday) then i think after this cycle im guna be on progesterone

hope it works out for us :)


----------



## Neversaynever

keep the faith...sorry you have found yourself here but it is a lovely and supportive group :hugs: good luck with the results and hoping you get your sticky baby soon :flower:

XxX


----------



## keepthefaithx

Neversaynever said:


> keep the faith...sorry you have found yourself here but it is a lovely and supportive group :hugs: good luck with the results and hoping you get your sticky baby soon :flower:
> 
> XxX

thank you so much hunni xo :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

keepthefaithx said:


> hey all
> 
> i never saw this group until now.
> 
> i had my 2nd loss in november..i am currently going through testing, waiting for thrombophilia results (get them monday) then i think after this cycle im guna be on progesterone
> 
> hope it works out for us :)

Welcome Keepthefaith :flower: This is an amazing group - I have found it a lifeline. Hope we can give you lots of support! Some of us have already got our next BFP (hopefully our forever babies) so hopefully you will have good luck soon too :hugs: Glad they are doing testing for you so you can get the help you need :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Ladyfog said:


> Hi, just popped in before I head off to bed. Just been out for dinner with friends and I need to let my food go down, but I'm sooo sleepy!
> 
> Beach is away on a cruise this week I think. I guess she'll be back with an update soon.
> 
> Welcome Floridagirl :flower: - glad you've found some others who are on Clomid - don't have any experience of it myself, but hope it works for you.
> 
> Hi everyone else :hi: and good night!

Hi lady fog, how you doing? I can't believe you're nearly twelve weeks!! Are you feeling very sick? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi Filipenko, I've been feeling really rough since I was 5 and half weeks! I'm having a good day today so don't know if Ms is starting to get better or it's just a temporary reprieve. I'm hoping I'll be feeling OK for Christmas!

I've got a scan on Monday and I'll be 11+4 by gestational age (worked out from my first scan) so I'll be 12 weeks next Thursday! I really hope it's all going to be OK - it'll make or break Christmas really - I'm really nervous.

How are you doing?

How's everyone else doing this week? I was thinking as Raspberry mini this week as she must be coming up to 12 weeks too.


----------



## filipenko32

You'll be great lady fog I just have such a great feeling for you it will be the best Xmas present for you!


----------



## filipenko32

You'll be great lady fog I just have such a great feeling for you it will be the best Xmas present for you!


----------



## Razcox

Welcome keep the faith and sorry you have had to join us xx

Sure the scan will be fine lady xx How is everyone in the july PAL thread doing?


----------



## Ladyfog

Razcox said:


> Welcome keep the faith and sorry you have had to join us xx
> 
> Sure the scan will be fine lady xx How is everyone in the july PAL thread doing?

Thanks Raz. I'm just really nervous and so paranoid now! Bit of a mixed bag in the PAL forum. Presh had a scan and is measuring 2wks too small so not looking good. Mlyn's had a great scan at 11+5. I must say I'm not finding it very supportive, just feel my posts are ignored at the moment! Glad I still have the girls here cheering me on - thanks ladies :hugs::flower::hugs:

How are you doing?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya lady fog, :hugs: sometimes threads can be a bit crowded and fast moving can't they? How you doing Hun? I am so envious of how far along you are, it must be a dream come true, pal is hard though isn't it? X x x


----------



## Ladyfog

filipenko32 said:


> Hiya lady fog, :hugs: sometimes threads can be a bit crowded and fast moving can't they? How you doing Hun? I am so envious of how far along you are, it must be a dream come true, pal is hard though isn't it? X x x

It's gone quite quickly this time - I think the run up to Christmas has helped. Hope the next 12 weeks fly by for you! I just hope I have good news on Monday and the last few week haven't been for nothing!


----------



## filipenko32

You will I am sure of it, You are going to be one very happy lady!! I will say I told you so! X x x


----------



## Neversaynever

Aw lady...:hugs: we are all here for you whatever :winkwink:

I am reading lots but am behind on all my thread due to OH being at home which means no BnB time :hissy:

Patiently..any news?

Lexi...you ok? Hope the hag isn't too nasty :hugs:

Can't even remember what I've read now :dohh:

RM...where are you hun? :hugs:

Hugs to you all :hugs:

XxX


----------



## RaspberryMini

I'm sorry I've been missing for so long... I've been so ill and feeling sorry for myself it's untrue. 

I can't catch up with everyone as its so fast moving!! 

Never - a huge congrats to you - I've got a good feeling for you this time, hope getting past Sunday gives you some confidence :hugs: :dust:

Congrats too to any new BFPs since my last visit - Fili et al :dust: to you all too.

Welcome to any new ladies, I hope seeing the positivity on this thread helps you all out too.

Well I'm 10w 3d now and no more bleeding other than that one spot about 4 weeks ago, so far, so good. I'm so :sick: though just lately, I've had nausea since about week 6, with some actual throwing up from week 7, then on and off in week 9 and for the past 2 days I can't keep any food down apart from 1 bagel a day! And when I don't feel sick I have a horrible burning sensation in my stomach. Also having insomnia during the night, can't keep my eyes open much past 9pm (my bed is calling me now :haha:) but then I wake up 2am or 3am for a few hours.

Its like a rock and a hard place you'd worry if you had no symptoms but when you have them you wish they'd do one! I'm taking it as positive signs although some days I'm finding it hard just to get through the day. Roll on scan day 12 sleeps to go! 

Massive update and sorry for the moans, I'll try and keep up more now promise :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

RM :hugs: so good to get an update from you...glad you are feeling rotten and that all is ok...when is your scan?

XxX


----------



## patiently

RM thats fantastic news im so happy for you time really is flying isnt it? glad ur getting all the symptoms too...sounds positive! Good luck on your 12 week scan which is aporaching

NSN did you experience any symptoms in your tww?

AFM im a mess today broke down in my car and all the upset came flooding back from nowhere...took a hpt this morning and surprise surprise BFN, I was upset at the BFN but was so expecting it. If I ovulated when i was supposed to on clomid i'd be 13dpo but if i o'v when i assumed i did i would be 8dpo...i was meant to hold out until sunday but i just couldnt resist and now i dont have any more hpt...so im just going to wait for AF! 

What set off my tears originally was a friend of mine (who knows about out ttc challenges) asked if i was attending her cousins baby shower..(who is a day behind what i would've been) so i said im not sure...im not feeling too good as im feeling low but if i improve sure ill come and her response was "ooo stop being jealous...whether ur happy or not you're coming you dont have a choice because you have to support her! and its ok im jealous too your just jealous of her baby bump and wish you could experience what pregnancy feels like" OMG! i broke down instantly how could she say this to me...i told my OH and his response was she probably didnt mean it...but even said as a joke this would still not be funny to someone who has had a loss...even writing this now im struggling to see my screen through the tears...on top of that my friend said she envies me as i dont have children today! yep as you can all imagine im feeling like such a let down and a failure...


----------



## Applejack1

Omg patiently! People can be so mean. You are stronger then that! Get mad and then alow the hurtful words go. You most certainly do not have to attend a baby shower friend or not. Does not mean you are not being supportive. I didn't go to my close friends. Went for dinner alone with her, gave her a gift and said I hope she'll understand! And of course she did. So be strong and rise above the insensitivity of others! They do not understand the pain of infertilty. Xo


----------



## gaowhywhy

We are trying for #1 now. I hope you get a positive soon and have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## patiently

Welcome gaowhywhy...i hope you get a positive too...where are you in your cycle? 

AFM ladies i think im out...have had AF cramping all day! its like ovulation pain though...and feels like stretching rather than cramping. guess AF will turn up in a few days if she doesnt come by wednesday i'll test i have just ordered some highly sensitive hpts and a basal themometer off the net just now have no idea how to use the themometer but need to know if ive ovualted or not next cycle! how are the rest of you ladies holding up?


----------



## Ladyfog

RM - so glad to hear from you :hugs:. I thought I'd had it bad with morning til night queasiness but you've definitely had it worse! Still, those symptoms mean there's still something going on in there so looks like that bleed was just a false alarm :happydance: 

Are you worried about how you'll feel over Christmas? I'm a bit worried that I'll be too knackered and/or queasy to deal with it. Luckily although I'm hosting, my Mum and Dad will be here to help out so I won't have to do much if I don't feel up for it.

Patiently - wow, what a bitch! She's not being much a friend at the moment, although women who haven't had an MC sometime don't understand just how awful it is - I know I was guilty of thinking it wasn't as big a deal as I know it is now. I wouldn't wish this on anyone, but if she experiences the same thing in future, I'm sure she'll realise just how horrible she's been to you. I hope if AF arrives, it all over before Christmas for you :hugs:

Welcome gaowhywhy :flower:


----------



## RaspberryMini

Hey Ladyfog - good to hear you are doing well too. I'm massively worried about Christmas, mainly because it's my favourite time if year and if I continue to feel this sick I won't be able to enjoy it - seems selfish I know but I can't stand the thought of throwing up my Christmas dinner :sick:! 

Big moment coming up for this week, 1st mc was just shy of 11w and I'm there this week, so get over that milestone, enjoy Christmas then onto the scan on 28th! I hoped it would be before Christmas but to be honest the time is going very quickly now. I feel really calm the time round too, I remember the first time I was pregnant, at about 5 weeks I sobbed to DH about how I was going to loose the baby (I wasn't aware of anyone I knew having a mc at that point) and the second time just waiting for it to happen again. I don't feel that way this time which can only be positive. We are going to tell parents once we pass this milestone - i feel it will be a nice Christmas treat for them especially as we'll almost be past the most worrying time.

Hope everyone else is good :thumbup:

NSN - how's things going?


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: all. So sorry I've been awol lately. Had no internet at home for nearly a week and having to limit my contract internet usage for fear of using it all up. Has been a real pain as not able to do anything really. 
Should be fixed today so hope to catch up with u all soon. X


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone :hi:

RM - I feel very much the same as you. I've passed the first milestone of MMC2 at 9+6 but have the 11+6 milestone on Wednesday. It'll be a big deal to get through it. I'll be thinking of you this week.

Especially the second pregnancy I was just waiting for it to go wrong, but this time I feel much more relaxed. I have a scan tomorrow, and I'm preparing myself for the worst, but I know my hormone levels are still high so am feeling like it should be OK. I really hope I'm right.

My sleep patterns are just like yours too. I am dead tired by 8.30/9pm then wake up at 3am or so. It's a battle from then on go be asleep. I know it's part of the journey, but it's really annoying! We're almost over the hump - not long to go!

You could try having your dinner in smaller portions over the day so you don't overload your tummy? I know that I feel more sick if I get too full so I'm going to try and use some self restraint - it's going to be tough though as I love Christmas dinner! 

Hi NTAT :hugs: Hope your internet's up and running soon!


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently...that ain't no friend hun :nope: I am going to post a leaflet I had from the support group I attended and it might help you to print it off and show people. It's called thoughts from a mother but it's at work so will have to be tomorrow (unless you want to trawl through my journal for it!) symproms..at 8/9 DPO I had stretching...felt like there had been a party in my uterus BUT I get that every month :dohh: 9/10 DPO I smelled smells which only happened in first pregnancy further on and I felt a but queasy too. Hoping it's not AF for you hun and be kind to yourself :hugs:

AJ...lovely words of advice and glad your friend understood :hugs:

Lady..what time is your scan? Have everything crossed :hugs:

RM..sorry you're so sick :hugs:

How is everyone doing? I'm sure this time of the year brings up all those emotions about not having children...I know it does for me :cry: 

Please don't hide away ladies, use the support network on here :hugs:

AFM, all seems ok but still trying to ignore it :haha: such a long way to go *big sigh *

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Ok I've just trawled my journal for you ....

I quickly typed this up over my lunch break...apologies for typos


Thoughts from a mother....


This was written by a lady who had just lost her baby. Even if you only find one of the sentences that describes how you are feeling; then let it show that you are not alone.

1.	DO understand that losing a baby changes people. I am not the same person I was before I experienced it nor will I ever be that person again. If you keep waiting for me to &#8220;get back to my old self,&#8221; you will be frustrated. I am a woman with new thoughts, dreams, aspirations and values.
2.	DO not be afraid to speak to me about my loss and to ask questions or just let me talk about my baby when I feel it is going to help.
3.	IF I cry or get emotional when I talk about my baby, I wish you knew that is isn&#8217;t because you hurt me. The fact that I have suffered has caused my tears. You have allowed me to cry, and I thank you, the crying and emotional outbursts are healing.
4.	DO not pretend that nothing is happening to me, because it is a large part of my life.
5.	I will have emotional highs and lows, ups and downs. Do not think that if I have a good day, my grief is over, or that if I have had a bad day, I need psychiatric counselling!
6.	DO know that all of the &#8220;extreme&#8221; grief reactions I am having are in fact very normal. Depression, anger, frustration, hopelessness and lack of self-confidence are to be expected during and following what is happening.
7.	Do understand the physical reactions to grief. I may gain weight or lose weight, sleep all the time or not at all, want to surround myself with loved ones or be alone, all of which may be related to my grief.
8.	IF I get withdrawn, just know I am doing my best to cope. Do not try to compel me into being cheerful or tell me that it will be better soon. How do you know?
9.	DO understand that it is normal that I may re-examine my faith, values and beliefs throughout this journey. I will recall things I have been taught all of my life, and hopefully come to some new and better understandings to include those with God.
10.	IF we hear of friends and family that are p[regnant, do understand that I am truly happy for their blessing and my sadness or perhaps distant behaviour during this time is not personal but just a part of my grief for my own baby.
11.	DO not avoid me or stop calling because you don&#8217;t know what to say or you are waiting for me to call you. Show me that you care and that I can lean on you.
12.	DO not tire of my constant modd swings. I know it&#8217;s hard for you to be strong all the time for me, I am trying to protect you too but I can&#8217;t control my feelings every minute of the day.
13.	DO not treat me as though I am not a &#8216;mother&#8217;. Not having a child in my arms does not mean that I do not understand unconditional love. I have experienced the intensity of maternal love and it has changed me.
14.	DO not expect my grief to be over if and when I become pregnant or have another child. With the search to add to my family I will face the same fears, concerns and challenges. I will also never forget the pain of losing this much wanted child.
15.	DO pray for me to have the strength and patience and pray that I come out of this a stronger and more loving and compassionate person.


XxX


----------



## lexi374

Hello ladies,

NTAT welcome back, where are you in your cycle now, are you trying at the mo? x

NSN am cheering you on girl, and have been checking on your journal even though ive been quiet :hugs:

RM so good to hear that things are ok, have been thinking about you, sorry you have been feeling so shit, but thats a great sign x

Lady, RM and any1 else having scans soon good luck! :hugs:

Patiently you're not out yet hun x

Beach, JW how are you getting on? x

Hope every1 else is ok :hugs:

AFM the :witch: has been and just gone, was quite crampy and heavy this month, went to see a friend last night was great to catch up and have a couple of drinks, am god mother to her little 1, shes very sweet. We let her open her xmas present from me last night, shes 18 mths so doesnt really know any different. I got her an aqua doodle, she loved it, had a great time with it.

Good luck to those in tww and :dust: to those that need it! xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Lexi - glad to here you sound so positive even though AF turned up this month. At least you can enjoy Christmas worry free and work on that new years baby :thumbup: 

NSN - Hope that lil' bean is still sticking!

My scan's at 9am tomorrow so we'll have an early start but should think I'll be awake early anyway. I'm feeling positive but apprehensive. I'm still full of MS, with this horrible taste in my mouth and sore boobs so I know something's going on in there! I just hope everything is going to plan and there really is a wriggly little baby in there.

I'll let you all know. :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Haven't read back yet so apologies to everyone else but sending lots of good luck for tomorrow to Ladyfog.
Hope all is well in there with a nice wriggly baby. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## RaspberryMini

Looks like its a big Wednesday for both us Ladyfog, I'll be thinking of you too and tomorrow, I'm sure it's all going to be good.

Had a fairly good day today only one lot of actually throwing up which is a massive improvement on the past week or so, still felt rubbish all day.


----------



## patiently

NSN thank you sooo much!! i really appreciate it!! i did read it when i had a look at your journal and i thought it was spot on! i couldnt of put it any better myself! i will copy this and paste it into a word document and give it to people around me because it really seems that they dont understand! i mean even if i'd never gone through a loss i'd still know what could be perceived as being inappropriate! but thank you so much or your understanding! and im so happy things are going well for you!!! thanks or describing your symptoms...fingers crossed i'll be joining you ladies soon! 

NTAL hi there have missed you on here so hope you got your internet fixed and you will be here tomorrow...x 

Ladyfog hope you have a great scan! 

Lexi now AF has gone you can try again!! :dance: fingers crossed for you this cycle hun!! good luck! x 

AFM done a tesco hpt today at 4 o clock and it was negative so im definately out...i think im about 11 dpo today not really too sure but OH has said that he needs to know next month so will be buying all the ovulation tests the expensive clearblue ones are what i requested hehehe! well i do put in a lot of hard work so think thats a good compromise...Good luck all those in the tww and with scans fast approaching really wish i could get a bfp before xmas but looks highly unlikely now! roll on next month!


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently..thanks hun...also, Tesco tests are not sensitive...100miu I think? Morrisons and Asda's own are 15 :winkwink: either way, happy POAS whether it be HPT or OPK :haha:

:hi: to all...

Been having pulloing etc which has made me a nervous and paranoid bunny today :wacko: hopefully tomorrow will be a better day though :flower:

XxX


----------



## patiently

thanks NSN ive been searching the net to find out the exact hpt sensitivity and come people say 25miu others day 50miu or even 100miu...so i think i'll wait...and see! 

Hope tomorrow is a more reassuring day for you hun :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

patiently, I had a hcg of 35 at 15dpo and at 10dpo there was nothing in my blood let alone the urine test. So keeping my fingers crossed for you.

nsn - I lobe the words from a mother, I read it in your journal but it's so spot on. I hope your feeling well today and a little perkier.

RM - Firstly welcome back rm sounds like you've been having a rough time. Good luck this week making it past your milestone, it is a very nervewracking time I'm sure. Sounds like something is going on inside you with all that sickness. I hope you can manage your xmas dinner, I understand how disappointing it would be to throw that up!!

Lady - good luck with your scan, with time zones i'm not sure wheter it's tomorrow yesterday or right now!!!! I hope you see a wonderful little bean wriggling away. Is this your 12 wk nuchal scan too?

Lexi - I'm sorry af showed but you can now enjoy xmas and hopefully get on with making a new year baby very shortly

To anyone else I missed very sorry but Hi

afm - been feeling really unwell over the weekend, lots of nausea, food isn't appealing at all the though makes my stomach turn. I have a scan tomorrow I'm hoping for good news, if it is this is the furthest I would ever have gotten with a live baby.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck JW... hoping all is well in there x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently said:


> AFM im a mess today broke down in my car and all the upset came flooding back from nowhere...took a hpt this morning and surprise surprise BFN, I was upset at the BFN but was so expecting it. If I ovulated when i was supposed to on clomid i'd be 13dpo but if i o'v when i assumed i did i would be 8dpo...i was meant to hold out until sunday but i just couldnt resist and now i dont have any more hpt...so im just going to wait for AF!
> 
> What set off my tears originally was a friend of mine (who knows about out ttc challenges) asked if i was attending her cousins baby shower..(who is a day behind what i would've been) so i said im not sure...im not feeling too good as im feeling low but if i improve sure ill come and her response was "ooo stop being jealous...whether ur happy or not you're coming you dont have a choice because you have to support her! and its ok im jealous too your just jealous of her baby bump and wish you could experience what pregnancy feels like" OMG! i broke down instantly how could she say this to me...i told my OH and his response was she probably didnt mean it...but even said as a joke this would still not be funny to someone who has had a loss...even writing this now im struggling to see my screen through the tears...on top of that my friend said she envies me as i dont have children today! yep as you can all imagine im feeling like such a let down and a failure...

Sorry about your car breaking down :hugs:

:nope: :growlmad: and what a horrible thing of*someone* to say! Especially "friend"! :hugs::hugs::hugs:



patiently said:


> AFM ladies i think im out...have had AF cramping all day! its like ovulation pain though...and feels like stretching rather than cramping. guess AF will turn up in a few days if she doesnt come by wednesday i'll test i have just ordered some highly sensitive hpts and a basal themometer off the net just now have no idea how to use the themometer but need to know if ive ovualted or not next cycle! how are the rest of you ladies holding up?

Has the cramping continued? I hope not :hugs:



Ladyfog said:


> Lexi - glad to here you sound so positive even though AF turned up this month. At least you can enjoy Christmas worry free and work on that new years baby :thumbup:
> 
> NSN - Hope that lil' bean is still sticking!
> 
> My scan's at 9am tomorrow so we'll have an early start but should think I'll be awake early anyway. I'm feeling positive but apprehensive. I'm still full of MS, with this horrible taste in my mouth and sore boobs so I know something's going on in there! I just hope everything is going to plan and there really is a wriggly little baby in there.
> 
> I'll let you all know. :hugs:

I hope your scan goes well, Ladyfog! :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone.

Well, I've had a shit day so far. Went in for my scan - good news is that baby is wriggling around in there with it little heart beating away, bad news is that it has a 6mm nuchal fold (normal is about 1.5mm) which indicate high chance of a chromosomal issue like Downs, Turners or Edwards syndrome. 

After my scan I've had 2 blood tests, seen a consultant who was able to perform a CVS straight away to take some cells from the placenta and an anti D injection as I'm Rh negative. I'm home now feeling a bit sore but OK.

All going well I'll have the results on Wednesday or Thursday so we'll know if our little bean is going to be OK or can start to prepare for the worst. I'm hoping that we beat the odds, but even if the chromosome tests come back clear we will then face more tests for heart defects as the nuchal measurement is also linked with that. Why can't everything go OK for me, just for once?


----------



## Applejack1

Oh no ladyfrog! Thinking of you! Stay strong. You never really know, all may work out just fine so think positive thoughts!!!! Xo


----------



## lexi374

Thinking of you lady :hugs: xxx

JW hope you had a good scan :hugs: xxx


----------



## RaspberryMini

Ladyfog, sorry to hear you've had a bad day. Positive mental attitude is needed now, everything could turn out just fine. I'll be sending positive and good vibes your way :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

lady...I am so sorry that this wasn't the news you wanted to hear :hugs: I am glad you won't be kept waiting for the results too long. :hugs: and we are all here with you sweetie :hugs:

JW....good luck at your scan too :hugs:

RM...isn't yours soon too?

Where are all the TTCers? Are you all ok?

:hugs: :dust: and hope ladies

XxX


----------



## RaspberryMini

Neversaynever said:


> lady...I am so sorry that this wasn't the news you wanted to hear :hugs: I am glad you won't be kept waiting for the results too long. :hugs: and we are all here with you sweetie :hugs:
> 
> JW....good luck at your scan too :hugs:
> 
> RM...isn't yours soon too?
> 
> Where are all the TTCers? Are you all ok?
> 
> :hugs: :dust: and hope ladies
> 
> XxX

Mines the 28th, so another week yet. Hopefully it'll fly by being Christmas this weekend.

Hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ladyfog - I'm so sorry hun. Hoping everything comes back ok I really am. Cannot imagine how you must be feeling right now xxxx

Sorry I've been away for a bit, been busy housetraining Milo and I'm happy to say its going well.
Hope he doesnt prove me wrong now!

He's adorable and I love him to bits. He's a feisty little boy but loves his cuddles (which I am more than willing to give him)

Am full of cold now and can't wait til I finish on Friday.
Looking forward to nice relaxing winter walks with DH and my Milo :cloud9:
My little furry bundle has given me a purpose again and I feel almost normal after what has been a horrendous couple of years.

I did something last week which I am extremely proud of too...
A girl I work with emailed me on fb to tell me she was pregnant. She wanted to tell me as she was concerned how I would react when it came out eventually.
I was pleased she had thought of my feelings and duly congratulated her.

A day or so later, she started bleeding and arranged an early scan.
She mentioned to me that she would have to go on her own as her husband had work commitments that he really could not get out of.
I told her that there was no way that she could go through it alone and that I would be more than happy to go with her. She said she was fine and I said, well the offer is there.

About half an hour later, she text me and asked if I would go with her. I of course said Yes.
Then the panic set in. But I knew I had to be strong for her, so off I went.
The memories came flooding back as I held her hand in that room, but somewhere deep inside, I felt strong. Stronger than I've felt in a long time. This thing will not beat me, I know that now. I cannot and will not give up.

I held her as she cried when the scan showed nothing, an early miscarriage. I comforted her as best I could and vowed to be there for her whenever and wherever and I remain true to my word.

It has done me good in ways I could not have imagined.

Sorry for the selfish post. I just needed to get all that down.

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Lady - I'm so sorry for your shit day. I'm praying everything is okay with LO :hugs:

NTAT - You're an amazing friend. I'm glad you could be there for her when she needed it most. :hugs:

Hope everyone is well :flower:

I'm just goin' with the flow still. Thinking I ovulated Saturday, so hoping we caught it. We'll see how my temp is in the a.m. but if it rises, FF will give me dashed CH's for Saturday. So praying for my Christmas/New Years miracle!


----------



## justwaiting

Lady - i'm sorry the scan showed a possible issue, Plenty of times I have heard of this and everything has been fine. Hopefully you will be too I am thinking of you and praying for good news. I am glad that baby is measuring well and wriggling away.

NTAT - what a wonderful friend you are, I was almost in tears reading your story (damn hormones) but it was lovely hearing how all the pain you have been thru meant you were better able to help someone else, that lady will be forever grateful that she had someone who understood not just sympathised with her. Your a strong woman!

good luck to all the testers o and hpt this coming week hoping for some xmas bfp's and bding!!!

afm - scan is in 2 hours, I'm freaking out I have never made it through my 6th week with a baby alive, my husband has never attended a scan with a live baby on the screen. I hope for the first time ever instead of carrying me out of the room, he will be beaming from ear to ear. My symptoms are all still there which is promising but I can't help but think back to every other scan I have had in the last year being bad and the pain as they say I'm sorry. Hoping it'll be ok


----------



## NewToAllThis

JW. Hope your scan went well. I have never seen a heartbeat and would give anything to see that. Praying all is well xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts :hugs:. I have woken up feeling positive and I going to cherish the next couple of days in case they are the last I have thinking this LO will be sticking around. I'll deal with bad news if and when. I can't think about that just yet.

JW - hope your scan went OK? my 8wk scan this time was the first time I'd ever seen a HB and it was amazing. I hope you get the same experience.

NTAT - your story brought tears to my eyes. You are an amazing person and are right to be proud of yourself :hugs:. 

NTAT - I had a kind of similar situation at work too (although not half as heroic!). Just before my 2nd MMC a colleague of mine announced she was pregnant. She was so excited and vocal about it but after my MC I found it hard to deal with so I talked to her about what had happened to me. We had a lovely talk and I said I'm sure everything would be fine for her. Well, that weekend she had a bleed and when she came in after the w/e and said they couldn't get a clear picture of anything on the U/S and she was going to EPAU I just knew that she would be facing bad news (she was meant to be 10wks and was still expecting to see her baby on a better scan). The 2nd scan showed she had had a MMC at 6wks just like me. I had given her my mobile number and she texted me while she was off work and a friendship began from there. I was able to to talk to her about it and help her get through it. It made me feel stronger to be helping someone else. We're now firm friends and are supporting each other through out TTC journey so I suppose sometimes good things come out of bad situations. 

Good luck on Thursday RM - hope you have the best Christmas present ever!

Tweak - hope you caught that egg!


----------



## lexi374

NTAT you did a great thing there for that lady, no one knows what a miscarriage feels like until they have had 1 x

My good friend at work became pregnant after my 2nd mc, i was of course pleased for her, although i felt sad for myself. We often had lunch together and shed talk about the baby or being pregnant, i did find this really hard but listened and tried to be a good friend. Then around 10 weeks she said shed had a little blood, i told her just cos my luck was shit didnt mean hers would be too.

Anyway she got a scan and baby had died the week before, she was in bits. I was glad to say i was able to support her as much as i could and i think it helped her having some1 who knew what she was going through. She said that she hadnt realised what i went through, and even though id had 2 mc she never thought it would happen to her!

Unfortunately ive now had 3 and she has had 2, at least we have each other to talk to about it.... 

JW hope you had a good scan :hugs:

Lady praying you get some good news :hugs:

Tweak hope you caught that egg! :thumbup:

RM, NSN hope you are ok :hugs:

Patiently any news? Did you say hubbys bday is tom same as my dh? Anything planned? :hugs:

Hi to every1 else :hugs: x


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies,
Scan went really well baby is meauring 6.5wks and 8.5mm with a hb of 134. tHe scan only lasted mere minutes and I had to ask the lady measurements and hb coz she was so friggin rude (seriously if u have no compassion don't do the job) anyway owphie is doing really well, the scan was abdo and we saw a good pic of owphie. my hcg is 45000 and prog is 75, I'm now on only 1 pessarie a day. Thinking this might be a keeper!

I hope everyone is doing ok, 4 sleeps to christmas hopefully a good start to the new year for us all!


----------



## RaspberryMini

Pleased to see you having a positive attitude Lady, I'm sure we're all thinking about you and hoping for the best :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good and looking forward to Christmas. NSN - how are things with you? Still ok I hope :hugs:

In other news, we have made 11w! A huge milestone as we've never been here before just hoping things are still as good at the scan.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats *JW *- that's fantastic :xmas12:
Its such a shame when the scan people are so bloody rude, it totally spoils the experience and especially for someone like us who have had such negative experiences in the past :grr:
Did you get a pic?

*Lexi *- I was glad to be able to be there for my work colleague - I didn't really know her that well before but now we are good friends. Its nice that you could help her to deal with her loss. How are you doing hun?

*Lady *- thinking of you lots. Really hope you are managing to stay positive. As everyone has said, baby could be fine and you have to cling on to that hope. When do you get your results. Sending you a big hug xx

*Tweak *- you could be our first 2012 BFP - keeping everything crossed for you. I definitely think having a relaxed attitude helps. :hugs:

*RM *- Hope than your scan on 28th gives you some amazing Christmas & New Year news. Yay for 11 weeks :happydance:

*NSN *- Hope you are doing well hun.

*AFM *- If I actually O'd this month when I had the pains and +OPK, I will be roughly 9/10 dpo today. Not expecting a BFP this month and I'm fine with it. Need to get Milo fully house-trained and maybe start training him a bit as he tends to be a bit wild at times and pleases himself. He doesn't respond to 'No' or any other negative comments yet - just thinks its part of the game :dohh:
He seems to have learnt that he doesn't wee inside but still struggling with the poo's - doesn't seem to be able to hold it for long. When he's got to go, he's got to go so we have to get him outside quick. So that means that I can't really take my eyes off him for long which is very draining - expecially since I am full of cold and feeling rough.
DH is on early shift so leaves at 5am, I have been getting up with him to spend a couple of hours with Milo before I go to work, so very tired lately :sleep:
Promise to upload some pics soon - been offline for a while so need to get sorted.

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lady...such a positive attitude and I hope you get the results today :hugs:

NTAT...loving the Milo stories :haha: good to see you in a good place too. Loved the story and good for you :hugs:

Lexi...I'm ok...all these things are sent to try us :hugs: you've been lovely to your friend too..I know it makes it a bit easier when you can talk to someone that's been in the same situation :hugs:

RM...yay for your new milestone :wohoo: hoping the scan gives you more reassurance that this is your forever baby :hugs:

Tweak...hoping you caught that eggy and you get the first 2012 BFP with the rest following closely behind :hugs:

Patiently...how're you doing hun? Big :hugs:

JW...brilliant scan news..how is hubby?? :hugs:

AJ...you ok?

Everyone else :hi: hope all is ok :hugs:

AFM...had cramping all day yesterday and small amount of brown discharge. I'm hoping my little Oopsie is still growing in there but it's all a waiting game and as usual we can't do jack shit about it :shrug: whatever!

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone, we got the main test results yesterday afternoon (how about that for service!) and everything's come back normal! :happydance: Baby has the right number of chromosomes so that rules out Downs, Turners, Edwards so all the biggies.

They're cultivating cells now for further tests, but this is 'dotting the i's and crossing the t's' according to the specialist midwife. It'll spot any smaller irregularities that may be causing the fluid build up.

Next step for us is another scan in 4 weeks time to check for heart defects so just got to hope we make it that far. We quite possibility have a poorly baby so the MC risk is high, but I've been on tenterhooks for the last 12 weeks so another 4 won't hurt. Maternal instinct has really kicked in now and I just want this baby to make it. There's a high risk of heart probs but hoping we can overcome those if it comes to that - chromosomes you can do nothing about, hearts we can fix. 

JW - so glad your scan went well! But sorry the sonographer was crap - you'd think they would understand how important these moments are to a pregnant woman!

NSN - cramping is normal and brown blood is old so please don't worry. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs:

NTAT - sounds Like Milo is giving you a taste of what it would be like to have a toddler in the house! Babies will seem a breeze now :winkwink:

Tweak - good luck and great attitude. Hoping you get that NY baby. 
Lexi - where are you in your cycle hun? sorry I've lost track.

Anyone waiting for that BFP - eat lots of pate and brie and stilton for me this Christmas!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Lady...I'm sat at the docs :sad2: I am so frigging happy for you :hugs:

Hoping beyond hope that your baby is ok, continues to grow and IF there are issues, they are easily fixed :hugs:

XxX


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lady - that's the best news you could have hoped for. So pleased for you :happydance:
And as you say, heart problems can be sorted, chromosomes cannot, but really hoping that you don't have to cross that bridge. Your positive news has made my day. 
Can't tell you how pleased and relieved I am for you :hugs:

NSN - Really hoping Oopsie is just settling in and making his home for the next 8 months. Stay positive hun. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed.
And theres plenty of funny Milo stories I can bore you with! He's crazy!!


----------



## patiently

So happy or you JW!!! really think you have a sticky one and you really give me so much hope...have a wonderful xmas too hun!! 

RM happy 11 weeks glad you have reached your milestone and wishing you a happy pregnant xmas! 

NTAT you are an amazing friend she is so lucky to have someone like you really wish everyone could take a leaf from your book! Hope you get your bfp still this xmas when will you be testing? 

Lady I am happy that you have a positive attitude and hope all is well...happy to hear your results came back normal too...great news!! :dance: GL for your scan in 4 weeks!! 

Tweak hope you caught the egg and FC you will get your bfp!! 

NSN brown blood is old blood so all could be well still hope you're ok hun :hugs: try to be positive ok...things will be ok!! 

afm went to the drs yesterday and he told me that if AF arrives to take clomid for 6 days instead of 5...checked on the net and its not stated that you should ever take it for 6 days so still going to take it for 5...my dr is really confused at the best of times so..? AF hasnt arrived yet and tbh i dont feel like shes coming...so i guess i didnt ovulate though my bbs are a bit tender...anyway i have received my basal themometer today so does anyone have any guidance or advice on when and how i should use it i have no idea how it works? 

Its my OH bday today so taking him to get some games for his xbox as he's a huge fan and he just spent almost a grand on a 3d tv...then will get a cake and some drink i think...i dont think im pg and took a drs pg test yesterday which also was a bfn so think its safe to say i can drink...good luck all those testing shortly and enjoy your wednesday ladies x


----------



## Tweak0605

Lady - I'm so happy to hear the news!! That's awesome! Praying everything still goes well with LO!

JW - Glad your scan went well!!

Patiently - I've been temping for 3 months. I use Fertility Friend as it's way easy for me to input my temps every morning. I take my temp every morning at 5 a.m. It's very important to take it at the same time every day, after 3 hours of restful sleep. I know I don't get very restful sleep, so I just take it at 5 a.m. regardless of my sleep. The BBT I have keeps my temp, so I just take it at 5 a.m., then turn it off and go back to sleep till the alarm goes off. When I wake up, my temp is saved in, so I can just input it. I thought it would take some time to get used to, but it's second nature now. I hear the alarm, put the BBT in my mouth, when it beeps I take it out and on the nightstand and fall right back asleep. Let me know if you have any other questions and I'll try to help!


AFM - No CH's yet, but we'll just keep BDing every other day. My temps have been slightly rised the past few days, so I'm hoping I already OV'd!


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks ladies :hugs:

NSN - I really hope things are OK. How did it go today? Still crampy and blood still brown? Remember RM had a lot of bleeding and here she is feeling as sick as a dog and 11 weeks along. I am thinking about you and hope for the best with Oopsie I really do. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Patiently, I've never temped so not I'm not much use I'm afraid. Hope you've enjoyed today.

Right, I'm off now - I'm absolutely knackered today. Think all the stress of the stress of the last few days has caught up with me - bet I'll be in bed by 8pm!


----------



## lexi374

Patiently its my dh birthday today too!

I also use fertility friend to temp, i take my temp at 6.30am or as near as poss. Dont worry about individual temps, you should just be able to look back at the end of the month and see a pattern. The temps before ov should be lower than the temps after ov. Mine are usually 36.0- 36.3ish before ov, and 36.4-36.7 after ov, everyone is different though. Do 1 month then look back and try and see what is normal for you, good luck! x

Lady im soooo happy for you thats great news! :happydance::hugs:

JW yay for great scan!!! :yipee::headspin:

NTAT wheres the piccies of milo, i wanna see him! x

Nsn how are things now? Hoping everything has settled down :hugs:

RM yay 11 weeks! :hugs:

Tweak hi :hugs:

AFM DH bday today, not doing much hopefully we are both finishing work early tom, so maybe take him out for lunch then, maybe let him get lucky :winkwink:
BD week next week, prob ov around new years eve give or take a day x


----------



## RaspberryMini

Great news Lady - I'm really pleased for you :flower:

We're off to family tomorrow for Christmas so I may not be around much so Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a great time xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies! 2nd cycle on Clomid & on Progesterone suppositories.. I'm 8DPO & think I may have a very very faint BFP!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1192.jpg

inverted pic:

https://www.converthub.com/invert-c...fbf9882325d7d1325746650/imag1187-inverted.jpg


----------



## lexi374

:happydance::happydance: congratulations florida, h & h 9 months to you! x


----------



## justwaiting

congrats florida, it's faint but I can see it!

Lady - that is fantastic news, You must be so relieved and can now enjoy your xmas. I know it's not all clear for another 4 wks but it's fantastic news for now.

afm - I'm nausea's unless I'm asleep, tried to make myself vomit last night as I just wanted some relief, didn't quite work how I'd hoped. Salty foods are helping, I just ate a teaspoon of vegemite (in aus that is a salty brown spread for toast) it did help. I'm so happy to be feeling so sick.
We also are telling the inlaws and siblings today, I'm horrible at my own secrets and people keep guessing, since everything is going nicely, numbers, scans etc we decided time to be excited and hopeful and tell our close family. The wider world will wait until feb but I feel so good about Owphie that I have to share him/her with the our nearest and dearest. Dh agreed, I think after the scan and seeing the hb he is a little more confident about this one.

Good luck to everyone. Merry Christmas


----------



## FloridaGirl21

this was my test from tonight, testing again in the morning


https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1197.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1196.jpg


----------



## Applejack1

Fingers crossed for you Flordia Girl! Good news lady.....thinking of you!!! HI to everyone else!

AFM - in the tww period. Shitty it happens over Christmas break. I try really hard not to symptom spot but crazy dreams over and over last night. Kept DH up all night every half hour on the hour. Also diarrhea off and on the last few days which was a sign the other two times. Anyone else get this early on. Not getting any hopes up though as I think 2011 is out for us. Been a BAD year.

Clomid in Januray. Can't help but hope and wonder what that will bring. Went over to my brother's the other night for dinner. They were married in August and are now 5 months pregnant. I had a major melt down before I went and so did not want to go. Glad I got the cry over with before hand because I did eventually get out of bed but they had their Ultra Sound Picture framed and passed it around. Thinking if I had not have cryed first probably would have had melt down there. RRRRRRRRRRRRRR does the jealously thing ever end????? Why is everyone I know having babies? Facebook is BADDDDDDDD!!!!!! xo

PS. How do I explain my fate at the bottom of my post like everyone else so I don't have to always say "have had two miscarriages, ovarian cancer and a hubby with type one diabetes"????? That all sounds so sad!!!! Thank goodness for all of you!!! xo


----------



## Applejack1

Tried to change some of my settings but its not working.............have to post something as it won't let me delete sooooo.....

Merry Christmas everyone!!! XO


----------



## justwaiting

apple it should just be changing your signature in usercp.
I hope the tww goes quickly and painlessly for you, you never know 2011 may have a happy ending for you!


----------



## Applejack1

Ok how about this????? Does this work????? Test!!!


----------



## Applejack1

Yippeeee it does!!!!


----------



## Ladyfog

Applejack1 said:


> Yippeeee it does!!!!


AJ, well done - got there in the end :winkwink: If you want to put a ticker in you can either search on google or click on one you like on someone's post. It'll take you to the website where you set it up and then you get a line of code/text you just paste into your signature. That then turns into the ticker. Hope that helps - I didn't have a clue until NSN told me how!

As for your brother, I'm glad he's having a successful pregnancy, but shouldn't be a bit more sensitive towards you? Framing it??? passing it round??? You're allowed to be jealous, as it reminds you of what should have been - it's normal. Hope I'm not being unfair to him, but I just think sometimes people get so wrapped up in their own happiness they forget how it is for others. I hope you have an u/s picture of your own soon :hugs:. I still get jealous even though I'm pregnant - baby 2 would have been due in Feb and I have people around me due at the same time - it's tough seeing them so close to the finishing line.

JW - glad you're sharing your pregnancy news. Salty foods have helped me to, and also bananas. I eat them especially in the morning. We have Marmite over here, which is the same as Vegemite. It's a bit cultish over here, even have a secret society called the Marmarati! And you can get different flavours like Marmite with champagne! Delicious on toast!

Floridagirl - congrats - I've never had a line at 8dpo! fingers crossed that eggy sticks.

NSN - thinking of you hun :hugs:.

AFM - still pregnant :thumbup: Just taking each day at a time and grateful for each day I have at the mo. I'm glad we can enjoy Christmas with hope rather than sadness.


----------



## patiently

Florida congrats!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: omg ive never had a bfp at 8 dpo i can certainly see the line!! im so happy for you and you give me faith in clomid!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months...did you get any symptoms in your tww? do you think it was because you changed your clomid start date that you got your bfp? sorry for the 21 questions...really am thrilled for you such a lovely xmas present too! 

Lexi happy belated to your dh how was it? 

Lady happy 12 weeks and three days! :dance: 

AJ sorry about your brother's insensitivity, i really hope that soo you will be passing your u/s picture around too! :hugs: 

NSN how are you doing? 

AFM still no AF argh the sooner she comes the sooner i can get on with ttc! argh the wait is driving me insane lol...hi to everyone else x


----------



## Neversaynever

Morning all...Florida congrats girl :yipee:

Patiently..when is the hag due?? Hope your OH had a good birthday :thumbup:

Lexi...did your DH get a birthday treat? Ready for the :sex: marathon?

RM...hope you manage to enjoy your Christmas without :sick:

Lady...I love your calm attitude :howdy: I'd be total wreck :dohh:

Tweak...you got crosshairs yet?

NTAT...how's milo? Pics? Hoping you get a surprise this month :hugs:

Pink...you still lurking? :hugs:

AJ...sorry about your brother, I still try to be sensitive to everyone even though I am a teeny bit excited, I haven't forgotten all those horrible dark thoughts when it seems like everyone else is moving forward :hugs:

JW...glad you are feeling positive :hapydance: time you embraced it and enjoyed :hugs:

:hi: to anyone I've missed :wacko: 

AFM, no more brown or cramping and boy am I glad. Had my first lot of bloods taken Monday and by LMP was 4+1 although I could have been anything around 18 DPO. Got the results back yesterday and first numbers are 1043. Had blood taken again yesterday and should get numbers back tomorrow hopefully. Nervous and hope that they have doubled :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Tweak0605

Lexi - Hope you're DH had a wonderful birthday. Yay for BDing week next week!

RM - Hope you had a wonderful Christmas :hugs:

Floridagirl - Congrats!!!!! :happydance:

JW - Glad you're sick, but in a good way! Good luck telling family!

AJ - Hope this TWW goes quickly! I'm in the same boat! Sorry about the insensitivity of your brother!

Lady - Happy Plum! 

Patiently - Where are you at in your cycle? Hope AF stays away!

NSN - Glad you're doing well :hugs:


Finally got some CH's but they're dashed since I didn't do OPKs this cycle. Not sure about my chances, but still feeling good about this cycle. We didn't BD as much, so I'm hoping there were more good spermies up there waiting for the egg. Not gonna temp Sunday-Tues so I can have a break for Christmas. Not much in the symptom department - vivid dreams, and pain in my pubic bone area. Just sharp little pains here and there. Yesterday I had cramping and fullness in my abdomen to. I know it's still early, but since I didn't do OPKs, I really don't know when I OV'd since my temps are so erratic. 

Hope everyone has a very merry Christmas! :xmas6:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thank Ladies!! It's sooo surreal, it seriously feels like a dream.



patiently said:


> Florida congrats!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: omg ive never had a bfp at 8 dpo i can certainly see the line!! im so happy for you and you give me faith in clomid!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months...did you get any symptoms in your tww? do you think it was because you changed your clomid start date that you got your bfp? sorry for the 21 questions...really am thrilled for you such a lovely xmas present too!


I had the following symptoms in my TWW (I was keeping track):

Ringing in right ear, dull cramping, extremely tender/full breasts, really itchy right nip (weird??), hot flashes, bloaty feeling..

I do think taking the Clomid days 5-9 helped out instead of 2-6

I tested with TMU and got a BFP on a digi! :happydance:


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1222-1.jpg


----------



## patiently

Florida im so happy for you! do you think you could be expecting multiples? You got a positive on a digital really early thats so amazing!!! so thrilled for you! im going to use clomid cd 3-7 this cycle though i was told to use it 2-6 again but my dr really doesnt know what he's doing so?? i started spotting brown blood today so expect AF to turn up tomorrow...roll on my january BFP! congrats again hun...

Tweak im on cd 33 and have had some brown spotting so think AF will be here tomorrow...finally i can try again..Good luck hun i really hope you caught the egg this cycle and usually when people say they feel positive its almost like mothers intuition so FC for you! 

NSN your numbers are amazing ive never seen past the 300 mark so im really feeling positive for you! and its fantastic that you havent had any more cramping or spotting :dance: great news! x


----------



## patiently

Morning ladies as expected AF came full flow this morning...feel happy that we can start to try again soon! hoping for that january bfp!!! i tried to use my basal themometer but everytime i turn it back on the memory reading is the same it keeps saying the same temp even though when it first starts beeping it says a completely different reading? im confused! lol...

i just wanted to know also, whether anyone thinks its ok to take EPO with clomid and whether it actually works? i was contemplating using it from today to see if i have more ewcm as i didnt really notice that much first cycle of clomid? i will also be using opks and drinking green tea...really hope this cycle will give us our sticky bfp!!! please please please...

Hi to everyone - looking forward to xmas and how, where and with whom will you spend it? x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently said:


> Florida im so happy for you! do you think you could be expecting multiples? You got a positive on a digital really early thats so amazing!!! so thrilled for you! im going to use clomid cd 3-7 this cycle though i was told to use it 2-6 again but my dr really doesnt know what he's doing so?? i started spotting brown blood today so expect AF to turn up tomorrow...roll on my january BFP! congrats again hun...




patiently said:


> Morning ladies as expected AF came full flow this morning...feel happy that we can start to try again soon! hoping for that january bfp!!! i tried to use my basal themometer but everytime i turn it back on the memory reading is the same it keeps saying the same temp even though when it first starts beeping it says a completely different reading? im confused! lol...

Hey hun, I've had a few people tell me that they think I may be expecting multiples because of how early this all happened.. I'm not sure, but I guess I'll find out in a few weeks :thumbup: I didn't like taking the Clomid so early because I feel that it forced me to O sooner than my body was ready & produce an egg w/ poor quality. If I were you I'd stick to my gut too and start later.

Sorry AF came hun :grr: FXed this is your cycle!! As far as the BBT goes, I have the FF app on my phone, and my phone is always under my pillow, so I take my temp & just quickly enter my temp into the app. But my BBT does recall the last temp also, I'm not sure why your's doesn't. It should recall your last temp, then read the standard temp (in Farenheit standard temp is 98.6) & then it should be ready to take your temp :shrug:

Here's my tests from this morning:


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1231.jpg


----------



## patiently

Florida what beautiful lines!!! amazing at 10dpo too so excited for you. I think im just going to take clomid cd 3-7 and see what happens hopefully all will be well this cycle but the AF cramps are the worst ive ever experienced! omg! hope you have a wonderful pregnant xmas hun...


----------



## justwaiting

have a great Christmas everyone. I hoep it's a joyous day for everyone. hopefully the last xmas for us all as non mummies. bring on 2012 I say. xoxo


----------



## lexi374

Merry Christmas ladies!

I hope the preggos manage to keep down and enjoy their xmas dinner!

Good luck to those in the tww, and happy :sex: to those due to ov soon!

I hope 2012 is our year!! :thumbup:

AFM me got a stinking cold, same every bloody xmas.... :growlmad:

and just found out my friends cat has died, he was only young too :cry:

xxx


----------



## patiently

Merry xmas ladies...hope you all have a joyous time and enjoy the company you have...eat loads and loads as its the most forgiving time of year to indulge! Good luck to all those bd hope you catch the eggy...to all the yummy pregnant mummys enjoy your day with your little beans...hopefully the rest of us will be joining you shortly! 

Lexi im sorry you have a cold and your friends cat died...sympathies to you and your friend...my OH also has a cold and you know how men are when they have a cold...lol..!!! AFM im so excited today all my family have stayed at mine spent £250 on food shopping and going out in a bit to get some more xmas pressies! thinking of getting my OH a pair of prada shoes which cost £225 but will hopefully be the last xmas we can over spend on each other as next year and God willing that we will be showeing al of our money on our 2012 baby...FC!! Have a lovely xmas weekend ladies and thank you for all of your support throughout this challenging year...

Loads of Love Patiently x x x


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope everyone has a great Christmas :hugs:

No doubts 2012 will be better for all of us - hope it's the last Christmas we all have to go through without a LO. 

FF took away my CHs this morning (I know, what a lovely present) so I guess it's just a waiting game for AF. I'm not temping for the next week, I need a break. I guess bring on 2012 and the Clomid!


----------



## NewToAllThis

:xmas8: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ONE AND ALL :xmas8:

:hugs: May 2012 be a fantastic year for all of us :hugs:

I'll leave you with a few pics of my gorgeous fur baby
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2656.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2675.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2676.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2683.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ladyfog

Happy Christmas everyone :xmas3:.

Hope we all have a lovely day and that we're all able to put the traumas of this year and the expectations of the next to one side, just for a little while :hugs: 

Ladies who are not pregnant, enjoy your wine, and cheese and pate! Ladies that are, hope Christmas dinner stays put!

I've had a great day - baking all my Christmas treats, and then went to the Cinema to see It's a Wonderful Life - guaranteed to get you in the Christmas spirit! :xmas4:


----------



## Applejack1

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! Agreed may 2012 bring us all the happiness and contentment we all yearn for! You all are such a great support each and everyday! The best thing I have done is join this thread. Tweak you cracked me up when you said bring on 2012 and the clomid! I'm with you! Testing on the 28 then picking up my prescription for January!!!! XO everyone!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Merry Christmas everyone and here is hoping 2012 IS the year for all of us :hugs:

Also thank you all for being such a lovely caring and supportive group :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Loving the pic NTAT!! So cute! xx


----------



## patiently

happy 5 weeks NSN!


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks patiently :hugs: how're you doing?

Everyone else survive all the food and stuff?

Hoping that you all managed to enjoy the day overall...I'm sure there were many quiet moments thinking about what should have been :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Applejack1

Indeed there were nsn! 2 times the thoughts here.


----------



## patiently

NSN im ok i guess on my second round of clomid and i feel anxious already i really want our bfp this month as it was a year ago i found out i was pg for the first time...felt really down about tbh but had a fantastic xmas nonetheless how are you feeling? good i hope....
x


----------



## Neversaynever

AJ...my thoughts were I should have a three month old baby...ok a 28 week bump...maybe a 10 week bump...I have a 5 week bump and a history of loss so not getting excited :dohh:

Patiently...hang in there hun :hugs:

Lexi...ready for the bonkathon? :hugs:

Afm, doing ok, trying to keep busy. Today is the anniversary of my very first BFP and can't believe how quick the year has gone but with all the heartache that has happened along with it :cry:

Scan two weeks tomorrow (if I get that far obviously)

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:

XxX

P.S. Lady...any more results?

RM..when is your scan hun? :hugs:

XxX


----------



## RaspberryMini

Hey everyone, hope everyone enjoyed Christmas. We're back home now, can't wait to sleep in my own bed!

How's everyone doing? Hope all the newly pregnant are feeling ok and good luck to those starting new cycles or in the dreaded TWW.

My MS has subsided a little the past few days mostly just to bouts of nausea and one bit of actual throwing up usually in the evening, I'm grateful it's subsided but it makes me panic!

My scan is tomorrow morning at 1135. I'm so scared and not feeling positive. I've never been to a scan and seen anything positive before. Not sure I'll sleep that well tonight.

I'll update you all as soon as I'm home.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sending you tons of positive vibes for tomorrow RM. Really hope it goes well for you. Will be thinking of you xx

I should have a 9 month old or be hitting V Day tomorrow with my twins. Instead I have nothing :cry:
Not even AF to reassure me that everything is back to normal.
12 weeks on Thursday since my surgery. I had crippling period pains all Christmas Eve and Day but nothing. All gone now. I'm not getting too worried though, this happened last time and bloods showed I was still ovulating even with no AF.

Chilling tonight with a beer. Got a friend coming in the morning and bringing Costa coffee :happydance:
Gosh, I'm easily pleased!!


----------



## lexi374

Good luck for tomorrow RM! :hugs:

Nsn glad all is going ok with you, dates are hard esp this time of year. Yes the bonkathon has started kind of... have def over indulged this xmas and seem to have had a stomach ache since last friday that is getting worse each day, so bd is the last thing on my mind but needs must hey!

Detox needed for jan i think and maybe a little exercise!!

Ive forgotten where everyone is in their cycle anyone testing soon??

CD14 today for me, prob ov friday ish i think.

:hugs: to all hope you had a great xmas xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone,

Good luck this morning RM - hope everything goes well. :hugs:

Lexi - good luck with the BD marathon. BDing is great exercise so you could kill 2 birds with 1 stone :winkwink: 

I had a lovely Christmas. Christmas dinner was a great success and I've had a good time hanging out with my family. This year more than ever before I have just been glad to share it with people that love me - it's shitty times that make you realise what's really important. Sorry if that sounds really cheesy!

It seems that quite a few of us had our first BFP at this time last year (my first was on Christmas Eve). I'm thinking of you all. I've tried to turn it around to be a happy memory - it really was a fantastic moment in my life and even though I do not have my baby, I still treasure that memory. I just hope we all our babies finally in 2012. :hugs:

Having my first lazy day today then back to entertaining tomorrow! Feeling a bit icky today as I think I've worn myself out with a few late nights (well, 10.30pm!) so going to have a rest today.


----------



## patiently

sorry for the rant ladies but im just p'd off and stressed out! im on my second round of clomid cd 6 at the mo and im taking it 3-7...but the first two days i took epo as its supposed to help with cm then i read that you should not take clomid and epo as it alters your hormones so now i feel like i have just ruined my chances of conceiving this cycle...im so frustrated..i shouldnt have to go through this i should of already had my baby or be having my baby! argh! i just want to scream...then on top of all the stress of ttc im also worried about mc so you try and try and try to get a bfp and when you do you just worry...i honestly feel to throw the towel in because im just sick and tired of all the hard work...
what have i done that was so wrong to deserve this...
sorry ladies rant over...


----------



## RaspberryMini

We have a positive scan ladies :cloud9:

Baby measured right on 12w1d and was jumping around like a mad thing! I was shaking I was so happy.

It still hasn't sunk in really but I just feel like a huge weight has been lifted from me.


----------



## Ladyfog

Great news RM! :happydance:

Patiently - you're allowed to rant and listening to you is what we're all here for! You just have to take each stage at a time and you're doing the best you can. I've never used Clomid but even if it takes a while for you to get used to taking it, it will be worth it in the end. Don't worry about MC - it's something we can do nothing about it's just one of the things that comes with the territory :dohh: You will worry (I do!) but just use your energies to get your BFP first - it won't be long :hugs:. I'm sure everything will be OK in the end. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lexi374

:happydance::happydance: Yay for a great scan RM!!! :yipee::headspin:


Patiently :hugs: im sorry i dont know much about clomid, but i tried epo before and i dont think it did much for me. I feel your sadness and frustration though... i never imagined this whole thing could be so hard or take so long, it's not fair :nope: x


----------



## patiently

Thank you Lexi and Ladyfog for your kind supporting words...i think my younger sister is expecting to top it all off...she's eighteen and has been with her partner for less than three months and i think she's having a baby...if she is then im happy for her...but its so frustrating that its so easy for some people and not others argh...im trying to be as positive as possible but its so hard...last time i was getting frustrated after my first mc my OH said "baby be patient because God is kind" these words stuck with me and i fell pregnant that month...i was just relaxed and i truly believed my OH words...i cant seem to find words that reassure me like that and i wish i just wish that i could find some positivity in this whole journey...just some words for strength...

RM congrats on your scan...x x x x


----------



## patiently

Thank you Lexi and Ladyfog for your kind supporting words...i think my younger sister is expecting to top it all off...she's eighteen and has been with her partner for less than three months and i think she's having a baby...if she is then im happy for her...but its so frustrating that its so easy for some people and not others argh...im trying to be as positive as possible but its so hard...last time i was getting frustrated after my first mc my OH said "baby be patient because God is kind" these words stuck with me and i fell pregnant that month...i was just relaxed and i truly believed my OH words...i cant seem to find words that reassure me like that and i wish i just wish that i could find some positivity in this whole journey...just some words for strength...

RM congrats on your scan...x x x x


----------



## Neversaynever

RM...:wohoo: fantastic news :cloud9: can we have a pic? Maybe put it behind a spoiler?

Patiently...massive :hugs: hun. TTC is such a hard journey, TTCAL is even harder. TTCAL's is cruel, unfair and heartbreaking. PAL is always going to be hard and it hasn't gotten easier for me at all :nope: sorry that you are struggling...we have all been there and all go through it at different points too, that's what this thread was set up for hun :hugs: be kind to yourself :hugs:

Lexi...woop woop for the shagathon :winkwink:

AJ...how're you doing?

Tweak..you still around hun?

Where has everyone gone?!

XxX


----------



## Applejack1

I am here nsn. Just had a argument with hubby about how a 3rd mc would in his mind put me over the edge and that after 9 mOnths I should not still be grieving the last mc. Am I wrong to totally disagree here?


----------



## Neversaynever

AJ...totally agree that he's talking out his arse :hugs: if he were to read these forums he'd see that your emotions are perfectly normal and understandable, he'd see that by being on here, you're not hiding yourself away and trying to contain your feelings. Have you tried printing off that post about thoughts from a mother? My OH always worried about how I'll cope with another loss but I will....I'd go through it again and again to try and get our rainbow baby. He says all this because he is scared, scared of how he feels too and it must be hard for them watching us go throught each loss. Big :hugs: hun and keep the communication open :flower:

XxX


----------



## Tweak0605

RM - Fantastic news!! So happy for you!!

Lexi - Hope you have lots of BDing and get that new BFP for 2012!

Patiently - Hang in there hun :hugs: I always feel like I wanna throw in the towel after AF comes. It gets frustrating trying every single month, doing everything right, and nothing good comes from it. We'll get our BFPs again :hugs:

Lady - Glad you had a good Christmas :hugs:

NSN - I'm still around. Find it hard to keep up, so I feel bad coming on and updating about myself, or not getting everyone :wacko:

AJ - Your DH is definitely in the wrong. You have every right to have emotions about your losses, no matter how long ago it was. They were something that was a part of you, and they will be forever in your heart. Yes, the grief gets easier, but you will always have it. :hugs:

I'm not doing much. Took a random OPK on Christmas Eve, because of little ovulation symptoms I was getting. Low and behold it was positive. It was a few days late (CD29) but we still caught it. Got positives for 3 days, and just decided on every other day BDing. We've tried everything else, so hopefully this is the key. Hoping we conceived our little Christmas miracle baby!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently, :hugs: hunnie.. I know how tough this journey is.. People getting pregnant w/o trying, etc. It seems so unfair at times. But you will get your forever baby soon. This is your 2nd cycle on Clomid right? FXed it's your last :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Tweak good luck hun you are already into your tww, fx for ya x

AJ you are not wrong to still be grieving your first loss, i think sometimes men dont get it or its easier for them to move on and look to the future, where we are still thinking about what couldve/shoudve been. Or maybe they just think that they have to be like that to help us move forward? I duno... we are very different species sometimes.... :shrug: :hugs: 

Patiently :hugs: what makes you think your sis is pregnant? 
These things do seem to happen when we are most relaxed but its so hard when you want it right now. At the end of 2010 dh and i said what a shit year, the next 1 has to be better but here we are another mc this year and still no baby or pregnancy! :cry:

But we cant give up ladies so here's hoping 2012 is gonna be our year! :thumbup:

:dust: xxx


----------



## lexi374

Hey florida how are you doing? x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

had some spotting at 3w6d & 4w.. It's gone now, praying it doesn't come back! My first beta came in at 371 (4w exactly), just got my 2nd one done this morning.. Hopefully I'll get those results back today! My Progesterone came in at 23.7 (it was at 5.4 during my tww) & I'm on progesterone suppositories so they seem to be working.. If my 2nd beta comes back good then it looks like all is going well so far.. My first appt isn't till February 3rd, for now.. Hopefully that changes soon, 5 weeks seems like forever away. :(


----------



## lexi374

Good luck hun keep us posted x


----------



## Applejack1

Thank goodness for you people. Things are better here this morning but I did sleep most of the night in the spare room! I won't lie! You are so right men and women are so very different. I turly believe his fear translates into him saying "if we don't have. Holden we don't have children". It drives me nuts. Hard feeling like you are the only one being optimistic. But I won't give up. Xo. 

Good luck fg


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies my younger sister is pregnant and she has just told me...i can eel the tears forming so i hugged her said congrats and kept a smile on my face but inside im crying and im screaming and im so angry....my family are all around and i obviously cant show how im feeling as they will think im being selfish but i cant help how im feeling...how can it be so easy for other people and so hard for me! omg i just want it all to end...sometimes i wish i never started this journey i just feel like i should give up on life itself...why do i bother why do i even try...what is the point..I GIVE UP! i surrender and i just cant go on anymore...no more trying...im done ive had enough...i cant even turn to anyone for words of encouragement...now ive gotta be there for my little sister and tbh i dont know how im going to cope...i know i seem selfish and im sorry for the rant ladies...i ask myself WHY GOD? and i cant seem to get an answer...so if i cant get an asnwer as to why then how will i get an answer when i pray for a baby...sorry again ladies


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh hun I'm so sorry :( Please don't give up. You will get your forever baby, we all will. It might just take some time, but we will all be pregnant again and we will all be the mommy's we always dreamed of being. God's just taking His time, creating the perfect baby for us. Just remember how sweet of an experience it will be when you do get pregnant again, how you won't take anything for granted, how you will cherish each and every moment. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lexi374

patiently im sorry hun that is a kick in the teeth for you about your sister!

Surely your family will understand you being a little upset? Are they pleased for her? My parents wouldve kicked my ass at 18 saying that!! :shrug:

Please dont give up, this is an awful, horrible journey we are on but we have to keep trying. We WILL get our babies!!! And we WILL love them soooo much!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone,

AJ - sorry DH has said some hurtful things, but sometimes it's hard for them to understand how we can put ourselves through so much pain and heartache again and again. Glad things are a bit better now :hugs:

Good luck tweak - loving the calm attitude this month :thumbup: FX for you.

Florida - hope the spotting was baby settling in - good luck with the next set of tests!

Patiently :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know it must be sooo hard when someone close to you gets pregnant just like that. Still, as much as I want a baby now, I would never have wanted to be pregnant at 18. I have experienced so much in my life and feel I will be a better mother for it. Not that 18yr olds can't make great mums, but I have so much more go give a baby now. You will get your baby and it will be worth the wait. Please don't give up hope. I hope your family, especially your sister are looking after you. Hope that's not too rambling! 

AFM - still pregnant :winkwink: I'm pleased that time is flying by - can't wait to get to the 23rd to see if baby is OK. Off for DH's Christmas do today so will have to deal with more questions and worried looks, but hey ho.

Hope you all have good days. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lady...glad you're hanging in there still :hugs: roll on 23rd for more answers :thumbup: and good news

Patiently...wish I could come and give you a massive hug for real :hugs: now is the time time to print off that thoughts from a mother, pass it round your family and take time out for YOU. It is so hard having new pregnancies around us...I only feel happy for the ladies in here, the RMC and PAL ladies because I know that they've been to hell and back. Sounds selfish but I can only cope with that and it's the way it is. I also recommend you start a journal hun. My first one was when I was at rock bottom and wasn't even sure I wanted to have any children anymore due to all the pain I was feeling. Getting all my feelings out whether they were good or bad helped me immensely. Don't be so harsh o yourself...you've had a tough time :hugs:

Lexi...you about to O now? When you back at work?

Tweak...come on Xmas baby :dust:

FG...I think you have two in there :winkwink:

AJ...glad things are better :hugs: men really are from another planet :haha:

:hi: to anyone I've missed :wacko:

All ok with me...symptoms have buggered off but trying not to panic too much :dohh: I know they come and go but I need the reassurance!!!

XxX


----------



## RaspberryMini

patiently - sorry to hear your having a bad time. It's always upsetting when those close to you give you that news. Two of my closest friends found out they were pregnant just as I was going through my first mc. You want to be pleased for them but it is so hard :hugs:

Apple - I had bleeding early on in this pregnancy and I saw a very active baby with a very strong heartbeat on Wednesday, I think it's something a lot of people go through in the early days. :hugs:

NSN - I really wouldn't worry to much about symptoms yet. My boobs have hardly hurt at all and my sickness didn't really kick fully in until week 7 and I haven't really had much cramping since about week 6. I know it's a worrying time, but each day is a new milestone, if they do kick in you'll be wishing them gone! :hugs:

Finally boked in with midwife yesterday, no major problems, I might need to start to take a low dose asprin as we are going on holiday to California/Vegas for three weeks and because of my history and risk of clots they think it would be best. I'll see her again before I go and then when I come back it will be my anamoly scan! :happydance: 

I'm still very sick and the midwife has suggested this could last up to 4 more weeks yet :cry: I should be in work today but off sick as I spent most of last night throwing up. I know it's all worth it in the end but I really couild do with a break now!

For those that want to see here is my scan pic from Wednesday, it's not great quality I'm afraid as It just taken on my iPhone from the picture itself and it looks massive so apologies

:hi: to everyone else and Happy New Year to you all. May 2012 be the year of positive pregnancies :flower:


Spoiler
https://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb378/AmyRLeighton/IMG_0333.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently, I'm so so sorry :hugs: I know how hard it is, to try to put on a happy face for someone else when they've got the one things you want most. My cousin is about your sister's age & I found out she was pregnant back in August & was happy for her, but devastated at the same time. She's in a relationship with someone & she's really not happy with them,etc..

Anyway, I know your time will come again! Please don't give up hun :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Nsn im back at work tues,will be a shock to the system as ive been doing sod all and getting up late! 

I found a digi opk in the drawer the other day, decided to do it yest about 6pm and lo and behold i got a smiley! Great lines when i took the stick out too! Ive never got on with opks, i drink too much, cant hold my pee and always miss the surge so was well happy to see that! :happydance:
Id told dh it was my fertile time the day before anyway based on last couple of mths charts, but he was saying he didnt feel great and was chesty etc, didnt tell him bout the opk cos didnt wanna put more pressure on, but was thinking you better bloody put out!! :haha: He did though, now if i can get another deposit tonight we should be good! 

Dont worry bout losing symptoms as the other ladies said they come and go, theyll be back before you know it, do you have a scan booked?

Are you still going ahead with rpl testing in jan?DH sa test?? My DH has a sa test next week, hes already whinging and moaning saying itll be crap cos hes drunk too much over xmas and been eating shit! Oh well ive had enough tests he can get on with it!

Patiently :hugs:

:hi: to tweak, aj, ntat, florida, lady, raspberry, beach and any1 i missed and any lurkers xxx :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Florida good luck with your beta results :thumbup: hope all is well...

Applejack im so sorry your OH isnt being more understanding I hope he realizes what you have been through fully and can be more sensitive in the future...sure he's probably scared but so are you...yet the thought of having a baby is what keeps us going...hope he will be more understanding towards you and your feelings x x x

Tweak thank you for saying God is trying to make the perfect baby for us and maybe thats why its taking a while to get my bfp...that really helped...How are you feeling? hope you get your bfp!!! x x x

Lexi my older sister said that i was being a bit selfish yesterday and said that i should explain how im feeling to my younger sister so she can get her head around it because its a lot for her to deal with...and i know shes right but i cant seem to get my head around my own situation let alone someone elses...i dont think my parents will be angry tbh i think they will be understanding as they love and cherish the gift of children...i think they wanted more for her to go to university like she planned to etc but they would never tell her what to do...congrats on your positive opk...fingers crossed you catch the egg...or eggs...you never know :wink: have fun bd tonight too!! :dance:

Ladyfog Love your scan pic so much such a cute baby...i hope have fun at your OH's christmas do! and im sure the 23rd will come quickly...

NSN thank you for your words...i was contemplating doing a journal but feel like no one will be interested to hear my long winded story...but maybe it will be a release..i will perhaps attempt one today and see how it goes..i'll just surround myself with tissues in case...and try not to worry about your symptoms hun so many people say that they lost their symptoms and still went on to have h&h 9 months...take it one day at a time and before you know it you'll be in the second trimester...loads of hugs to you hun...hope all is well and your symptoms get more intense to reassure you...

I am currently on cd 8 and will be back to work on monday so bd will become much more of a challenge then...but i will be using opks and have started to chart but find it difficult to get three hrs sleep before i take my temp...aww well i can only hope i dont really want to stress over it this month so we'll see how it goes...

And last but not least to all the ladies on here i just wanted to say a huge huge huge thank you for all of your support and encouraging words...i really feel like i have made "friends" on here and you really help me at my lowest moments and when it counts the most...i really do hope that we will all go on to sharing parenting advice in the future and no longer ttc after loss...and that we will all get our sticky bfp's real soon...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Hang in there hun, i think that was a little harsh of your older sister :shrug:

As we all know no one understands the pain of mc until they have been through it themselves, you can try and explain as best you can but i dont think they will fully get it unless they have been there themselves. Maybe just keep your distance a little until you feeling stronger to deal with the situation, im sure in time it will be a bit less painful and you will make a great auntie! :thumbup:

As for the temping give it a go as best you can, i never sleep great and rarely have a solid 3hrs before i temp but i try and keep it around the same time and can usually see a pattern on my chart.

:hugs: x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently, I also think that was a little harsh of your older sister.. This journey is so much harder than people realize! :hugs: :hugs:

My 2nd beta came in at 944, my doubling time is 35 Hours.. Now I've got to wait until February to be seen!


----------



## lexi374

Yay congrats florida! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## patiently

thanks ladies...x x x 

Congrats Florida!!! :dance: :dance: yayyyyy!!!! great numbers x


----------



## Tweak0605

Patiently - I'm glad my words helped :hugs: That was very harsh of your older sister, to say you were being selfish. No one knows what it's like to go through a m/c if they haven't been through one themselves. To say you were being selfish is way uncalled for. Try not to worry about your sleeping pattern, just try and take the temp at the same time every morning. I have very erratic sleeping patterns, so I'm sure there's some nights where I don't get 3+ hours of sleep before temping.

Lexi - Yay for the smiley OPK!!!!! Happy BDing!!!

Florida - Awesome news!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Happy New Year one and all. Wishing healthy babies for all preggo's and sticky BFP's for the rest of us (soon, please!) :haha:


----------



## lexi374

Happy new year ladies please let 2012 be* our* year!!!!!! :hugs: x


----------



## Ladyfog

Happy New Year everyone! Thanks for all your support this year and look forward to lots of happy news in 2012 :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...I called about the EPL regarding my appointment once my second beta came back ok and they said they wouldn't do the testing now as I am pregnant but they would scan me instead so I have a scan on the 11th when I should be 7+3. They don't do SA for OH just the blood karyotype as they say I am getting pregnant so if that was the issue it would show up in the bloods. :hugs: wow to the smiley...hoping this is the month and would be a fab start to the new year. What is the plan of action for your next BFP?

Patiently....that was out of order what was said, seriously print off that info and shove it up their asses :winkwink: As for the journal...even IF nobody reads...it's about YOU and getting it all out of your system :hugs:

Ladies..you have all been such a lovely group of supporting and caring people and I only have wishes that 2012 is a much better year for all of us and we all get our rainbow babies that we so deserve :friends:

XxX


----------



## justwaiting

Happy new years ladies wishing u all a fantastic 2012


----------



## patiently

NSN happy six weeks!! :dance: :dance: 

And to everyone else....happy new year!!! hope 2012 brings you so much happiness, good health and all your wishes come true...thank or for all of your support throughout 2011...lets hope that this year will be better for us all...

Wishing all your pregnant ladies a happy and healthy 9 months and to all those ttc GOOD LUCK! may we all move this thread to the PAL forum! cheers to feeling positive...x x x


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope everyone has a wonderful New Years Day! 

AF decided to drop in this morning. Not even sure what happened with this cycle, but I'll be mentioning it to my doctor or nurse when I call tomorrow (if they're open.) I just got + OPKs 6 days ago, and now AF came? :shrug: Now onto Clomid for me this cycle.


----------



## patiently

do you think it could be implantation bleeding tweak or if it full AF? if AF is really here im so sorry baby dust for next month hope you're just a few weeks away from your bfp! i do think you should talk to your dr about it though as i havent heard of AF arriving 6 days after positive opk...good luck hun...x


----------



## Tweak0605

patiently said:


> do you think it could be implantation bleeding tweak or if it full AF? if AF is really here im so sorry baby dust for next month hope you're just a few weeks away from your bfp! i do think you should talk to your dr about it though as i havent heard of AF arriving 6 days after positive opk...good luck hun...x

I think its AF. There was nothing on the liner this morning (I had spotting last night) but when I wiped it was definitely an AF type flow. This was the first cycle after I had soy the past 2 cycles, so I'm sure that played a part into it. Hopefully the Clomid will do the trick for me.


----------



## lexi374

Sorry tweak, i hope the clomid works this month for you, new year new start. :hugs:

Nsn 10 days til your scan then! I have everything crossed for you :thumbup: :hugs:

My plan is steroids and progesterone from bfp, just gotta get that bfp now :shrug: which isnt that easy, weve had months where we have had sex everyday for a week during my fertile time and still not got lucky, cant do much more than that! I hope our time will come soon, im keen to try these meds and see if they work for me.

I hope everybody had a great new years eve, we had a couple of friends round was a good night x


----------



## patiently

Tweak0605 said:


> I think its AF. There was nothing on the liner this morning (I had spotting last night) but when I wiped it was definitely an AF type flow. This was the first cycle after I had soy the past 2 cycles, so I'm sure that played a part into it. Hopefully the Clomid will do the trick for me.

I have heard that clomid sometimes effects opks if you use them too soon after the last pill but i am not so sure about soy...:hugs:
what cd are you on? Clomid gave me a 32 day cycle last month so hoping it will be round about the same this month...are you temping by any chance? I really have high hopes with Clomid and some call it the magic pill so hopefully we will see some of this magic very soon and have our healthy clomid babies!! FC for you hun x 



lexi374 said:


> My plan is steroids and progesterone from bfp, just gotta get that bfp now :shrug: which isnt that easy, weve had months where we have had sex everyday for a week during my fertile time and still not got lucky, cant do much more than that! I hope our time will come soon, im keen to try these meds and see if they work for me.
> 
> I hope everybody had a great new years eve, we had a couple of friends round was a good night x

Sounds like a good plan!!! did you have low progesterone if your other pgs? for me the hardest part of ttc is getting that BFP because the rest of the work is down to nature...FC that you get your bfp real soon hun...

AFM i think my fertile period will be over the next ten days so have started with the digital opks hmm we'll see! were going to try and bd every other day until i get my smiley face...have been noticing a lot more cm though so heres hoping! FC or us all this time last year we conceieved so hopefully this year will be the same! FC! whoop bring on the 2012 bfp!


----------



## Tweak0605

Lexi - that sounds like a great plan! Hope you get that New Year BFP real soon!

Patiently - I would've been on CD37 today. I even got my + OPKs very early - CD29-31. My cycles have already been around 35 days since my miscarriages. So my doctor saw that and thought I had a LP defect, since I have long cycles and a short LP. I do temp, my chart link is in my signature if you want to take a peek. You should put a link in your signature so we can look. I've found temping really interesting, as seeing what my body is doing is awesome.


----------



## lexi374

Patiently, prof quenby prescribed progesterone because i have a 10 day luteal phase, none of the other docs ive seen would give it to me though as they say theres no proof it works. :shrug:

Good luck with your opks and temping this cycle x


----------



## patiently

Lexi I think it will work...lets keep our fingers crossed and see...i hope you get your bfp soon though...

Tweak i will add my chart to my signature so you guys can have a look...thanks! i think charting is very interesting too i hope i begin to get familiar with it too...

I really hope this month is our month ladies...!!! x x GL to all


----------



## ayclobes

Hey girls..I am currently just waiting to get back to ttc again, we had our 4th loss in november @ 8w5d..i had a mmc and needed a d&c. any advice is appreciated


----------



## lexi374

Hi ayclobes sorry for your losses, have you had any testing done? x


----------



## ayclobes

lexi374 said:


> Hi ayclobes sorry for your losses, have you had any testing done? x

Yes, and all my tests were normal..the only thing i was diagnosed with was pcos.


----------



## lexi374

Have you been tested for high natural killer cells? Do you have any autoimmune issues?

Have you tried any meds with any of your pregnancies? Sorry for all the ?s x


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome ayclobes :flower: So sorry to hear of your losses :( You're a very strong, brave woman to go that. I hope you get a sticky BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

lexi374 said:


> Have you been tested for high natural killer cells? Do you have any autoimmune issues?
> 
> Have you tried any meds with any of your pregnancies? Sorry for all the ?s x

I just had my chromosomes tested in june, they were fine. I got tested for lupus, mthr mutation, factor v ect, they were fine. no autoimmune issues. This was the only pregnancy to get past 4/5/6wk mark..they think the baby had a low hb at 6wks.


----------



## Neversaynever

Ayc...welcome and so sorry for your losses..you are with a fab support group here :hugs:

I see you're in the states...did they have you on any supplements after ovulation or from BFP? 

Lexi...love the new avatar :thumbup:

Blah...back to work tomorrow for me and 9 sleeps until scan :coffee:

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi and Happy New Year! :hi:

Tweak, sorry AF has showed up unexpectedly, but remember there's always next month and 2012 is going to be our year! If you're only spotting now it's possible that it's an implantation bleed - if you don't get any more bleeding you could do an HPT in 3-4 days time? 

Welcome Ayclobes - so sorry for your losses :hugs:. It must be so frustrating to know it's just bad luck - but remember that there's no reason the net BFP won't be a healthy baby. We will all support you as much as we can - these girls are fantastic!

Hope you all enjoyed NYE - I was in bed before 9.30pm! DH went to a party, but I knew I wouldn't make it! We had friends round for lunch instead which was really nice.

Only 2 weeks until the heart scan now and everything still seems to be going OK :thumbup:. Starting to feel a bit brighter now, although boobs are still sore and my taste buds are still screwed. Starting to worry about getting a bit porky but have ordered some pregnancy exercise DVDs so I can maintain a bit of tone. Took what feels like a brave step yesterday and bought my first pair of maternity jeans! They're still pretty big but really comfy. I reckon I've got to look ahead and if it's bad news in 2 weeks time, I'll have them for next time.

NSN - how are the sypmtoms? - hope that scan comes round quick! JW, Beach, AJ and RM - how are you all doing? 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Tweak0605

Lady - thanks hun, I always think when I get spotting it could be IB. But unfortunately it was full blown AF. I am determined to get pregnant and have my baby in 2012. I'm getting my Clomid tomorrow when I call the doctor and we're going to follow the SMEP from CD10 onwards. I'm DETERMINED :haha: 

I can't believe you're 14 weeks already!! I'm sure little bean is growing well in there. Yay for new maternity pants! I miss mine - they were so comfy! 


Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## RaspberryMini

Happy New Year everyone :flower: hope this is a good year for everyone :hugs:

I think my sickness is finally easing, good job as back to work tomorrow and 13 weeks too!

Lady - congrats on 14 weeks and congrats on maternity wear! I've been shopping in the sales and picked up a few bargains, some jeans for £15, a denim skirt for £8 and some work trousers for £16. Most of my regular clothes are just too tight and I've already gained a ton of weight despite being so sick. So back to to the gym tomorrow where my instructor is going to do me a pregnancy work out.

NSN - congrats on 6 weeks. I bet you can't wait for your early scan.

Tweak - good luck with the clomid. Hope this is your year.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ayclobes

Lady - yes, it is frustrating..but i know the time will be right next time. Maybe baby wasn't meant for us yet? i don't know. I do know, that god would not give us anything he didnt think we could handle. dh and i are so ready for a healthy baby..we're hoping it happens again soon.


----------



## patiently

ayclobes welcome!! so sorry for your losses...you have such a positive attitude and im loving it...really makes me feel that like you i should be optimistic too...i definately agree with you that we wouldnt be given things that we couldnt handle...and have we had to handle it!!! Hopefully 2012 will be our year and we will get our sticky bfp's shortly! Good luck hun hope this month is your month! 

Ladyfog wow your 14 weeks already time really does fly!!! wow congrats!!! and thumbs up for your maternity shopping! i think its good that your looking forward now...GL or your scan hope you will have some pics to show! 

RM like ladyfog your pg is progressing really quickly...yeayyyy!!! maybe because my life evolves around my fertile period all the other times just fly by! lol..but really happy for you...

Tweak GL with clomid many women have got their bfp on their first cycle so FC...if you need to know anything about s/e or anything feel free to ask...what days will you be taking it?

NSN 9 more sleeps to go (im doing the worm across the floor as i type in celebration) lol bummer about going back to work tomorrow but take it easy put your feet up and before you know it its time to go home! 

Florida where are you? hope all is well...x

AFM nothing to report really trying not to think of ttc but its so hard when your on medication your so aware of your body! Im on cd 11 now so think this week will be my fertile one FC hopefully! I was thinking to bd every other day until my positive opk then everyday from the day of my positive opk...I was also thinking that if i get my BFP this month I wont tell anyone in my family just my OH i will wait until the first trimester is over then announce it...just seems better for me i think...how is everyone else?


----------



## ayclobes

patiently - thank you! I have no idea how i can be so optimistic..but i feel like he does have a plan for me/us..and you have to believe. I am really hoping we'll get or sticky/rainbow baby yet for 2012, but apart of me thinks it won't be until 2013, which is fine by me.


----------



## ayclobes

Patience is also not my virtue..so its been hard to wait for :witch: to show..but she finally fully did


----------



## patiently

you WILL get your sticky bfp in 2012!! i just know it!! and patience is not my strong point at all..lol...but we have been extremely patient for our bubbas so hopefully we will be greatly rewarded...happy AF came will you be trying again soon as AF is finished?


----------



## ayclobes

patiently said:


> you WILL get your sticky bfp in 2012!! i just know it!! and patience is not my strong point at all..lol...but we have been extremely patient for our bubbas so hopefully we will be greatly rewarded...happy AF came will you be trying again soon as AF is finished?

I sure hope you're right, i feel like it'll happen soon! DH actually asked if since i started af, if that meant we could start ttc when its over with..and i plan on it. i plan on starting my maca today, i think it helped regulate my hormones to get me pregnant last time..hopefully it does the same thing again!


----------



## patiently

Well at least now you can resume ttc and hopefully and God willing this will be our month!! GL....what is maca?


----------



## Neversaynever

All good things come to those who wait :winwkink:

Lady...already 14 weeks :shock: and RM...13 weeks :shock: glad all is well though :hugs:

Patiently...you seem more upbeat and I am hoping you are feeling a bit more positive now :hugs:

AYC...I was told when I had some info about RPL that having nothing wrong is the best outcome they like to find when doing the testing...keep going with that positive struff :flower:

Tweak...how rude of the hag to swoop in so early :grr:

Lexi...ready for the shagathon?

How is everyone else doing?

I have had a few symptoms today...nipples hurting when pressed and queasy on and off all day so I feel a bit better about things but confident :flower:

XxX


----------



## ayclobes

patiently said:


> Well at least now you can resume ttc and hopefully and God willing this will be our month!! GL....what is maca?

Maca helps boost fertility in men and women, help alleviate stress, up libido, and for women who have pcos it helps balance hormones. I took this the month i got pregnant with my angel baby.


----------



## ayclobes

Neversaynever said:


> All good things come to those who wait :winwkink:
> 
> Lady...already 14 weeks :shock: and RM...13 weeks :shock: glad all is well though :hugs:
> 
> Patiently...you seem more upbeat and I am hoping you are feeling a bit more positive now :hugs:
> 
> AYC...I was told when I had some info about RPL that having nothing wrong is the best outcome they like to find when doing the testing...keep going with that positive struff :flower:
> 
> Tweak...how rude of the hag to swoop in so early :grr:
> 
> Lexi...ready for the shagathon?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I have had a few symptoms today...nipples hurting when pressed and queasy on and off all day so I feel a bit better about things but confident :flower:
> 
> XxX


Thanks, its been almost 6wks since the d&c, and i havent heard anything, so i take it they didnt really find anything bad when testing the baby.


----------



## Tweak0605

RM - Happy 13 weeks tomorrow! Glad the m/s is easing up! 

patiently - I'm not sure what days. I have to call my doctor tomorrow and hope he tells me what days to take it. I hope it works - soy really did nothing for me, so I'm hoping Clomid actually will work. Yay for fertile week for you! Enjoy BDing! I'm not sure when we'll tell family with the next pregnancy. I guess we'll have to see how it goes. I'm sure I'll be scared regardless of when we tell though.

ayclobes - Patience is not my virtue either, so this journey has been extremely hard for me. I agree with patiently; you will get your sticky BFP this year! Think positive hun :hugs:

NSN - Yay for symptoms!


CD2 for me and I think AF may be heading out early. Yay! Calling the doc tomorrow morning, first thing, to get my prescription for Clomid. They weren't open today. Gotta ask him what days to take it, and have a few other questions. Like why the hell did AF come so early after getting + OPKs :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently, i'm still here, checking in every couple days.. FXed for this upcoming week:dust:


----------



## Applejack1

Hi everyone.....

Welcome Ayclobes! Yipee RM congrats on 13 weeks. Hello to everyone else and of course Happy New Year. We have been away so just catching up now! Hope everyone is well!

So started clomid today. My regim is to take 100mg days 2-6. Today was my first day. Scared to see what the side effects may be. Don't plan to OPK was just told to get busy on days 12-18 so that's the plan this cycle anyway. 

How many of us are on clomid????


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck with the Clomid AJ!! I know there's a few of us on it - I'm starting my first cycle hopefully tomorrow!! Hope it brings us a sticky BFP soon!


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Lady *- wow, 14 weeks - fabulous. Really hoping everything is ok with bubba and you find out really soon.

Welcome *Ayclobes*, sorry for your losses :hugs: hope you get some answers soon.

*RM *- :happydance: yay for sickness going - you'll soon be in 2nd tri - wowzers, amazing!

*Patiently *- gl for your fertile week. Make sure you get plenty of :sex: in. Fingers crossed for you hun.

*NSN *- glad your symptoms have come back. Excellent sign :hugs:

*Tweak *- sorry AF got you - on to this month hun :hugs: we will do it! Hope you get your Clomid from the doc. Definitely ask all the questions you can.

Anyone I've missed :hi:

*AFM *- No real TTC news, still no AF but think Christmas Day should have been CD1 so am counting it as such and see what happens in the next few days. Will check with opks but am expecting my normal O pains in next 3 to 4 days.
We've had ok amounts of :sex: the last week or so, CD2, 3 and 8 & 9 so hope it doesn't fall by the wayside now we're at work. Gosh, seems like ages since I talked TTC - feels strange!

Got a question for all you experienced ladies.
As I have had 2 m/c's now and no tests as such (except tests to see if I O'd after my first m/c and testosterone levels).
Do you think I should ask doc for more tests, am I entitled to anything in particular? (UK ladies may be able to tell me this)

Any info would be great. Once AF arrives, I may take a trip back to the doc and would like to know where I stand.


----------



## Ladyfog

New - After MC 2 the Dr arranged some blood tests for me - basically anything that we could do with just bloods. I had tests for hormone levels, diabetes, thyroid, clotting, and antibodies. I think that was everything! My Dr is fantastic, and I don't think it's normal to test after 2, but we saw no reason to wait for another MC if we could find something we could fix easily. All my tests came back normal. which gave me some confidence when TTC again. I'd talk to your Dr and see if they can arrange these for you. I didn't see the need for more invasive testing as I still felt that my MC had just been bad luck - I lost my 2 babies at different times so didn't feel they had died for the same reasons. Lots of MCs really are just bad luck, even if you have more than 2 - there's no reason why your net pregnancy won't be a happy one :hugs:

RM - glad your MC is easing up too. I still get a reassuring bout of nausea every now and then but it's so much better than it was. Hope you get on OK at the gym - think I'm just going to do some exercise in my pyjamas before I go to work! 

NSN - glad symptoms have started. It's still early days for you so don't worry - give it a couple of weeks and hopefully you'll feel awful! :sick:

Patiently - glad you are back to your lovely positive self! Good luck this month :hugs:

AJ - good luck on Clomid. What are the posible side affects? Nothing horrible I hope :wacko:.

Hi everyone else :hi:. Have you all gone back to work? I've got another week off (yay!) glad I have as I've worn myself out with all the festivities!


----------



## lexi374

RM and Lady wooo hooo! So pleased its all going great for you guys :happydance: :hugs:

Beach and JW how are you 2 getting on? :hugs:

Florida hope you are ok? :hugs:

Patiently good luck hun, get :sex: x

AJ and Tweak good luck with clomid this cycle :hugs:

NTAT Glad you are getting back in to ttc, keep :sex: fx for this cycle :hugs: if you have a nice gp they may run some tests for you but i was not referred til i had 3 mc, i think they will refer after 2 if you are over 35? x

Ayclobes i have heard good things about maca too, i hope it works quickly again for you :hugs:

NSN The shagathon was last week! He aint getting any this week! :haha:
I saw in your journal you had no symptoms today, this pal thing is sooo hard! I hope they return soon and give you peace of mind. :hugs:

AFM back to work today :growlmad: couldnt get to sleep last night and couldnt get up this morning!

Im 4/5 dpo gona try not to symptom spot this month, i already feel down about it and think im out! :nope:

My bf at work told me shes pregnant today, im really pleased for her as she had 2 mc last year, but just feel like it will never be me at the mo, Shes fallen quite quickly each time and it doesnt happen like that for me.... weve been trying at this for years now! Feeling a bit crap about it all today :shrug::cry:


----------



## patiently

Ayclopes hope maca works again for you...and you get your bfp soon! if it worked once im sure it'll work again!! x 

Florida hey hun! glad your still here but understand that its hard to get on here all the time...and HAPPY 5 WEEKS!! 

AJ yay for clomid hope it works for you hun...how come your on 100mg? do you ovulate on your own? the s/e i have had the past two clomid cycles have been hot flashes!! omg!!! i feel it from the last pill all the way until AF and its really random for me! other than that id say mood swings but tbh whilst i have these s/e it doesnt put me off of clomid...i think i just look at it as reassurance that its working, but it no way shape or form does it mean it is just for myself i guess i like to think so! hehe! Hope it works hun and your one of the lucky ladies to get your bfp on your first round! 

Tweak good luck with clomid!! FC or you hun! hoping that we all get our clomid bfp's!

NTAL i think im 2 days ahead of you in my cycle...hopefully i'll also get a positive opk over the next few days. what opks are you using? As for testing i had blood testing done before my mc's to see if all was ok and they checked my thyroid, hormone levels and cant remember what else but all came back normal so maybe you can get some bloods done...i dont know why these drs say to wait until your third mc...like the first two werent painful enough...im thinking that a lot of the times its bad luck...hoping were third time lucky...FC for you hun...and GL bd!! 

Ladyfog so jealous that you're off for another week!!! ...enjoy your extra week off put your feet up and relax...you deserve it...

Lexi im so sorry hun :hugs: sometimes it really comes back and hits you hard...but were all here for support...in a few days you may be joining your bf with your bfp...when will you be testing? I really hope this is your month hun...Have you noticed any symptoms yet? 

AFM still no positive opk so we're just bd every other day..thats all i can manage as im so tired from work...I hope we catch the sticky eggy this month...my younger sister hasnt even been to the dr's yet since finding out she's expecting and shes completely the opposite of how i would be when pregnant...but thats life i guess...i cant talk about anything to do with her pregnancy and she complains that shes ill...but if she knew how much i would give to have morning sickness if it meant i would have a healthy sticky baby!! anyway...im trying to be positive this month couldnt sleep at all last night and really thought i o'v but took my temp this morning and theres isnt a rise...so still waiting for that positive opk...hope its coming soon!!! this wait is soooo long sometimes..! Anyway hope everyone is well have a lovely evening all...x


----------



## Applejack1

Hi patiently, I do ovulate on my own but just have the one ovary. Not sure if that has something to do with the dose. So far so good though. A few cramps but on my period right now anyway so perhaps that has something to do with it. Not sure but have decided to stop reading the Internet as that can sometimes bum me out!

Hi to everyone else! Lexi that sucks re your bf but probably somewhat easier as she has had the 2 mc. It's hope!

Xo


----------



## ayclobes

i started the maca yesterday -- on cd1! i sure hope it does what it did last time..helped be get preggo with peanut..the next one will be nicknamed 'cupcake'


----------



## justwaiting

hi All,

Back from holidays now so should be able to keep up a little better I hope.

I see we have some testing this week both opk's anf hpt's. Good luck to all of you.
there seems to be quite a few of you on clomid now, it's so good you can all swap stories and help each other along. it helps to be able to talk to other people.

looks like all the preggo's are going well. NSN yay for some symptoms. RM and Lady your startting the 2nd trimester I'm so jealous.

adm - My symptoms hve been worrying me by coming and going, today tho they are here and I'm feeling rotten, I have an ultrasound on friday thankfully, Two long weeks since I've had anything, feels like forever :)

hope your all well and good luck


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi JW - hope you had a good Christmas - I guess it's really hot in your part of the world at the moment? Wish it was here, the weather yesterday was vile! Nearly time for the net scan - I know what you mean about waiting for the net scan, although I'm grateful for Christmas as it's made the last couple of weeks fly by!

Lexi, it's always hard when someone else announces their pregnant :hugs: At least you know what she's been through and you know that she will 'appreciate' her pregnancy as she know what loss it like. It will be you soon too so keep positive.

Patiently - I think your being very brave dealing with your sister's pregnancy :hugs:. I wish she was being more sensitive, but just stay strong. You never know, you could be just a month or so behind her.

As always, good luck to anyone trying and testing this week :thumbup:

AFM, slept really badly as am really achey. I think it's just round ligament pain though as it's mainly in my hips and bum! I'm a tiny bit crampy but I'm trying my best not to worry about it as I still have all my symptoms. I'm right on schedule for a bit of uterus growing so think it's just my bump on the move. It's really strange but when I lay on my back now I can feel the weight of everything pushing down so I think I'm going to have to start laying on my side to sleep. I've never been this far along and I guess everything's getting heavier in there!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, I av been lurking for a while and chipping in every now and then, I was just wondering if anyone could offer any advice.

I was due af on monday but felt funny so decided to poas, I got a positive but it was faint, I thought that was probably due to only being 14dpo and the fact I took it at 4 in the afternoon. So I left it until this morning, 16dpo with fmu, I expected the line to be darker but it wasnt if anything I thought it was lighter, Dh thought it was the same but said the line looked fuller. Im not sure what to think do you think I should leave it longer or is it bad news? Any feedback is appreciated, I can take it good or bad, thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Anniebaby

Hi Bells 
you should stop thinking about it a line is a line its only 2 days past your AF due day give it chance 
You may have been later at catching on then u think give it a week or buy a clear blue 
But u must stop panicing it will do u or the baby no good at all enjoy it sending :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bells n Bump

I know Im just getting myself all worked up, I shouldnt have done the test until at least 5 weeks Im just impatient. Its my past experience thats making me worry, I only got faints with my ectopic, they never got any stronger and I suppose Im thinking along those lines because I ov'd from that side this time.

Thank you for your reply I will try and leave it until the weekend to test again and start thinking positively!! Xxx


----------



## Anniebaby

Stop thinking about another ectopic the chance is slim and did u get the all clean after the last one 
What symptoms have u got like what made u test when u did 
Good luck for the weekend xx


----------



## Bells n Bump

I have had a scan since but not had the tube checked for blockages, Im really bloated and keep getting occasional twingy period like cramps but were my actual period cramps are constant these only last a couple of seconds. I have also had a kind of mild stabbing pain in my hips that I had when I was 1st pg before I found out Id had a mmc. Quite a lot of pg symptoms actually that I never thought about that I suppose are positive signs as I also have tender nips, occasional nausea, backache and Im really sleepy. More than I thought now I have actually put them down, haha.
Thank you for your help I will try to stay positive, I suppose Im just a worrier xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Bells :hi:
Congrats on the bfp. Try to stay positive hunny, I know its hard :hugs:
Test again at the weekend and if you're still concerned, maybe see if the doc can check your hcg levels.

Fingers crossed for you. Sending you tons of sticky :dust:


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi again Bells - congrats on getting a :bfp:!

Try not to worry about how strong the line is - it can really depend on the test. Take a test at the weekend and hopefully you'll see a good strong line! As for having another ectopic, you know what the danger signs are so just keep an eye open, but try not to worry too much :hugs:.


----------



## patiently

So sorry for the quick message and will catch up on everyones progress shortly but i got a SMILEY on my opk just now...wil be bd as much as possible for the next three days i guess...but we didnt bd last night so im a bit annoyed...we did bd on tuesday evening though and i had a negative opk at 5am so maybe i havent o'd yet...just a quick question has anyone conceived using conceive plus...im considering using it tomorrow morning as i have watery cm but not lots of it...its still noticable but not lots lets say...what do you think..should we use it?


----------



## ayclobes

patiently said:


> So sorry for the quick message and will catch up on everyones progress shortly but i got a SMILEY on my opk just now...wil be bd as much as possible for the next three days i guess...but we didnt bd last night so im a bit annoyed...we did bd on tuesday evening though and i had a negative opk at 5am so maybe i havent o'd yet...just a quick question has anyone conceived using conceive plus...im considering using it tomorrow morning as i have watery cm but not lots of it...its still noticable but not lots lets say...what do you think..should we use it?


I used conceive plus when we got pregnant with peanut..i love it much better than preseed though!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently said:


> So sorry for the quick message and will catch up on everyones progress shortly but i got a SMILEY on my opk just now...wil be bd as much as possible for the next three days i guess...but we didnt bd last night so im a bit annoyed...we did bd on tuesday evening though and i had a negative opk at 5am so maybe i havent o'd yet...just a quick question has anyone conceived using conceive plus...im considering using it tomorrow morning as i have watery cm but not lots of it...its still noticable but not lots lets say...what do you think..should we use it?

yay for positive OPK! :happydance: I think you are fine with BD'ing for the next few days.. We conceived using preseed, never tried conceive plus.. We also used soft cups around O time the cycle we conceived.. :dust:


----------



## lexi374

Congrats bells!! :happydance::happydance: 

Patiently, my friend got preggo with conceive plus, dont worry about not dtd yest, you did tuesday, now get :sex: tonight and tomorrow, good luck!! :thumbup: x


----------



## Ladyfog

patiently said:


> So sorry for the quick message and will catch up on everyones progress shortly but i got a SMILEY on my opk just now...wil be bd as much as possible for the next three days i guess...but we didnt bd last night so im a bit annoyed...we did bd on tuesday evening though and i had a negative opk at 5am so maybe i havent o'd yet...just a quick question has anyone conceived using conceive plus...im considering using it tomorrow morning as i have watery cm but not lots of it...its still noticable but not lots lets say...what do you think..should we use it?

What are you doing on here for?! Go on, get Bding now!!! :winkwink:


----------



## patiently

ladies i want to cry!!! we didnt get to bd until 9 o clock because my OH was hungry then he needed to do other things...i was so annoyed...and i could feel twinges on my right side...from an hour after my positive opk...so i really think i missed it...im so upset i waited and waited for today and i still didnt get to have the best chance...y is it that men never understand that we know our bodies...and are so difficult when all they have to do is bd when we say were fertile...i have tested with another opk and its negative so definately think ive missed it...argh i give up...im not doing this for another month...my OH doesnt understand why im upset or why im so keen to bd...its simple i want to have our baby...sorry for the rant ladies....

congrats bells thats fantastic news for the new year...x

i will reply properly tomorrow but im going to bed im just upset...sorry again ladies x x x


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats Bells! H&H 9 months!

Patiently - I'm soo sorry hun :hugs: You still have a chance though! Any :sex: in the fertile period really could get you pregnant. You still got to BD tonight and that was awesome!! I'd try for another session tomorrow! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Applejack1

Patiently hang in there! I go through this same thing most months! Last time it was a school night and he told me he'd wake me up later. By the time 11pm rolled round I was fit to be tied! I told him it was inconsiderate of him and after that he was better! HELLO I am trying to make a healthy baby here! Keeping me up late waiting is not helping me stay calm cool and collected! Men! Sometimes we can't live with em, sometimes we can't live without em! Be patient patiently! I am sure many of us can relate and understand your frustration!

Afm - tomorrow is my last day to clomid! So far so good. The last 4 days have been fine. Should I be concerned if I have no side effects? Should I prepare for more the more cycles I have to take it? 

Hope everyone else is keeping well! Chin up!


----------



## Tweak0605

AJ - Hope the Clomid works for you! I just started today, and didn't have any side effects. I'm worried the same thing - that if I don't get side effects that it won't work. Hopefully it works for both of us!


----------



## lexi374

Patiently you still have a great chance you dont know exactly when you ov and the egg lives 12-24 hrs after being released, you got the job done you'll be fine, id do today aswell. Dont forget youve probs still got some up there from tues. I had to practically beg dh last week as he felt tired and a bit crap, its a pain aint it! Theyve only got 1 job to do weve got the next 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Applejack1 said:


> Patiently hang in there! I go through this same thing most months! Last time it was a school night and he told me he'd wake me up later. By the time 11pm rolled round I was fit to be tied! I told him it was inconsiderate of him and after that he was better! HELLO I am trying to make a healthy baby here! Keeping me up late waiting is not helping me stay calm cool and collected! Men! Sometimes we can't live with em, sometimes we can't live without em! Be patient patiently! I am sure many of us can relate and understand your frustration!
> 
> Afm - tomorrow is my last day to clomid! So far so good. The last 4 days have been fine. Should I be concerned if I have no side effects? Should I prepare for more the more cycles I have to take it?
> 
> Hope everyone else is keeping well! Chin up!

i never got s/e until after i stopped taking clomid tbh...but either way the s/e dont mean that its working...lots of women have had so many s/e and never ovulated and others had no s/e and ended up with twins....so dont read too much into it hun and id say your lucky because the hot flashes are a bit annoying sometimes...gl hun im sure clomid will work and in 5 days you could be in your fertile period...hope you get your bfp on your first clomid cycle



Tweak0605 said:


> AJ - Hope the Clomid works for you! I just started today, and didn't have any side effects. I'm worried the same thing - that if I don't get side effects that it won't work. Hopefully it works for both of us!

hun im sure the clomid is working s/e dont mean that its working...will you be charting or using opks...hope this is also your month hun...



lexi374 said:


> Patiently you still have a great chance you dont know exactly when you ov and the egg lives 12-24 hrs after being released, you got the job done you'll be fine, id do today aswell. Dont forget youve probs still got some up there from tues. I had to practically beg dh last week as he felt tired and a bit crap, its a pain aint it! Theyve only got 1 job to do weve got the next 9 months!! :hugs:

so true i hope i have done enough but we'll see...i was stressing so much but now whatever happens happens i guess...how are things on your side? how many dpo are you any symptoms yet x x 

to all the other ladies thank you for your support i dont know what id do without you all...and hope we get some bfps in the next few weeks sending sticky baby dust to all...x


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently, please don't worry. You already BD'd on Tuesday and you're meant to BD for 3 days after a +ve OPK so you're still on schedule! A couple of hours won't hurt as that egg's got to make it's way down the fallopian tubes and the sperm can meet it at any point on this journey (biology lesson over!). Unless you have super speedy eggs, it'll be fine! 

Sorry, I don't know anything about Clomid :shrug: but common sense tells me that s/e won't mean it's been successful or not. Good luck guys!

AFM, just got a letter from the hospital this morning to confirm that the rest of the tests from the CVS have come back normal! We're so relieved!! We've passed another hurdle!! Only the scan on the 23rd to get through now to check baby's heart! I really hope this baby is going to be OK - I don't want to have to say goodbye.


----------



## Tweak0605

Patiently - Glad you're feeling better :hugs: I'm charting and doing OPKs! I'm going all out this cycle. My temps have been hovering right around the same right now, which is good since they've been quite rocky the past couple cycles. 

Lady - SO glad the tests came back normal!! Woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## patiently

Looks like im going to be out again this month my OH has refused to bd today...he didnt want to this morning and kept telling me to just wait till his ready...so i left as im upset...when i said i'll come back he said no...and to just deal with the outcome...im so upset how can someone who wants to have a baby act like this what is wrong with men...sometimes i think it would be so much easier to just go to a sperm bank and pick up what you needed when you needed it...I give up..it feels like im ighting this battle by myself and he's so stubborn he wont see past me walking out...im so annoyed but i will still ttc as that is my ultimate goal to have a baby...argh sorry ladies im not much of a ray of sunshine atm 

Ladyog im so pleased for you that is amazing news...you really do give the rest of us ladies hope... x x x


----------



## ayclobes

Pretty sure i'll start the opks when i stop bleeding..im cd5 and its still going strong..so we'll see.


----------



## Ladyfog

patiently said:


> Looks like im going to be out again this month my OH has refused to bd today...he didnt want to this morning and kept telling me to just wait till his ready...so i left as im upset...when i said i'll come back he said no...and to just deal with the outcome...im so upset how can someone who wants to have a baby act like this what is wrong with men...sometimes i think it would be so much easier to just go to a sperm bank and pick up what you needed when you needed it...I give up..it feels like im ighting this battle by myself and he's so stubborn he wont see past me walking out...im so annoyed but i will still ttc as that is my ultimate goal to have a baby...argh sorry ladies im not much of a ray of sunshine atm
> 
> Ladyog im so pleased for you that is amazing news...you really do give the rest of us ladies hope... x x x

Thank Patiently - FX my good luck will continue!

Does DH understand the 'technicalities' of TTC? I was lucky that DH was always willing and able (think he was just happy to get the chance to BD!) but he also knew that we had a short window of opportunity to make it happen. If he does but is still refusing, then have you talked to him about how he's feeling at the moment? I know he's being an idiot but is there a reason he's finding excuses? If he's just tired, could you just just have quickies sometimes and save the romance for when he's got more energy? We did a mixture and it was a good option if we were both knackered e.g hop on, do the job, go and watch TV!! If it's a no go this month, then you could try booking BDs in the diary next month so he can be ready for action?! You could even arrange some dates (or book a day off work?) so you get some quality time together during your fertile period. He's less likely to be tired and you're less likely to get all emotional at him! I hope these ideas help :hugs: - I hate to see you all upset and sorry DH is being so difficult - you'd think he'd be happy it was time to get busy!!


----------



## Neversaynever

I'm so peeved, typed a massive post at lunchtime at work but it obviously didn't post :hissy:

On my phone so just wanted to stop by and send you all :hugs:, will try and post something properly later or over the weekend :flower:

XxX


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently said:


> Looks like im going to be out again this month my OH has refused to bd today...he didnt want to this morning and kept telling me to just wait till his ready...so i left as im upset...when i said i'll come back he said no...and to just deal with the outcome...im so upset how can someone who wants to have a baby act like this what is wrong with men...sometimes i think it would be so much easier to just go to a sperm bank and pick up what you needed when you needed it...I give up..it feels like im ighting this battle by myself and he's so stubborn he wont see past me walking out...im so annoyed but i will still ttc as that is my ultimate goal to have a baby...argh sorry ladies im not much of a ray of sunshine atm
> 
> Ladyog im so pleased for you that is amazing news...you really do give the rest of us ladies hope... x x x

:grr: My DH did the same thing a few times.. And I ended up bribing him this last cycle that we got our bfp..:haha: He had been wanting something bad, so I agreed that he could get it if we could :sex: That was the day before my O day & he agreed to BD for 3 days straight so that he could get this "toy" he had been wanting. He just hadn't been in the mood I guess :shrug: Men are so frustrating sometimes! Is he going to BD today w/ you?


----------



## lexi374

Lady im so pleased for you i just know everything is going to perfect this time :hugs: x

Patiently :hugs: you're not out hun, you still bed at the right time. Men really are a pain in the arse sometimes! :growlmad: I think lady had all the best advice for you, so cant really add anymore than that x

Im 7/8 dpo had a few pains around my ovaries, no symptoms, think itll be another month of ttc!

Good luck to those gearing up to ov or in tww x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Patiently - no words of wisdom as think Lady said it all but just wanted you to know you're not on your own. My DH does this a lot, including the last few days. My opk is slowly turning positive and my ovaries are aching so I know ov is imminent. I know it only takes the once but the last bfp I got, we dtd every other day and every day at ov (this never happened before and was only cos we were on holiday!) and low and behold it worked.
Not sure if it was you that asked the Conceive Plus question, but I also used that the month I got my bfp too. I had been using it for a couple of months previously but I inserted it with a syringe that month. Not sure if it was coincidence or not :shrug:
I like it as feel I don't get much ewcm around ov and it makes things a bit easier iykwim!

Lady - excellent news regarding your test results. You must be so relieved. One question - are they able to tell the sex from the cvs results? I assume you're not finding out just yet if you can?

NSN - hope you're doing well hun and Oopsie is growing well :thumbup:

Bells - let us know when you test again. Keeping everything crossed for a nice dark line :hugs:

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - have come to bed in a strop as DH is being a twat (no better word for him I'm afraid)


----------



## patiently

Lexi you never know sometimes hardly any symptoms are bfp symptoms...do you normally get symptoms in the tww...when will you be testing i'm really hoping that this is our month! FC or you hun!! GL! 

Florida you have a good idea with the bribes...i would try that if i thought it would work but with my OH i dont think it'll work...but i can try it i guess...lol x how are you doing hun? hope things are going well...you actually give me faith in Clomid! so thank you for that! 

NSN its such a bugger when that happens! lol...hope all is well x x 

Ladyfog!! wow you are amazing...thank you so much for all the suggestions!! My Oh knows the technicalities of ttc i even made him promise to cooperate this cycle...I told him that we need to bd for three days from my positive opk! he knows the ins and outs! we talked today and he said " we are too young to try so hard...we should just let it happen and if i carry on like the way i have been then it will eventually break us up!" can you believe his nerve...i have made sacrafice after sacrafice for my OH! I am willing to wait for him to pursue his chosen career in the army and be committed and faithful to him at all times, I run up and down for him most of the time...and all i ever ask is that we bd during my fertile period...I felt like a failure as a woman before but even more so now especially when he says were too young to be trying so hard...that we shouldnt have to face problems like this until were in our 30's. I asked him if he still wants to ttc and he said yes but without all the charting, testing and bd! how he thinks that will happen is beyond me...but im so exhausted from being around my younger sister who constantly complains about her pregnancy and my OH stressing me out by not cooperating with me that I actually cant go on like this! ladies im so so so so sorry for always venting a long essay on here...its just i cant talk to anyone else...my OH is fed up with me and people who havent had a loss generally dont understand the desire to become pg again asap! anyway sorry again ladies...i really do hope that January will be an amazing month with lots of BFP and 2012 will be a fantastic baby filled year for us all...


----------



## Ladyfog

NTAT - In answer to your question, they can find out the sex and we do want to know but they seem to have forgotten to tell us! If I'm honest I'm not to bothered at the moment as I know I'll find out eventually and I'm kind of enjoying the suspense! I'll let you all know when I finally find out.

And :hugs: for DH being a twat. Hopefully he'll buck his ideas up in the next couple of days!

Lexi - 7/8 dpo is still early and no symptoms means nothing. Both me and RM were sure we were out just before our BFPs so you never know!

Patiently, I'm going to say something radical now...I think you should do what OH wants! Now hear me out, I haven't gone mad!...just take the pressure off him for a month or two and make it less about TTC and more about having fun for a while. Reading between the lines I think your OH is feeling wanted just for his sperm! I know that you have given him a lot and made sacrifices, but I also think that you are in danger of ruining the whole TTC experience for both of you because you want this so badly. You may find that by enjoying yourselves without the pressure you will get more BDing and get that BFP quicker in the end! 

I think OH is just feeling a bit pressured, but goodness knows I understand how you feel about wanting to get pregnant again, you just need him on side and in the mood! If you haven't got your BFP this month (FX for you!), give him time off from the temping and OPKs etc - he doesn't have to know when your fertile time is - don't tell him. If he's anything like my DH he won't have a clue anyway! Just get some strategically timed nights out in the diary, buy some sexy undies and a few toys (if that's your thing!) and have some fun! Your OH will hopefully look forward to jumping into bed rather than feeling like it's a military manoeuvre (sorry for the pun).

Wow - sorry, that was a lot of advice :wacko: Just don't want to see you unhappy. You can ignore any of this as you think necessary!

Look at me, I'm up late! Need to go to bed now though :sleep:


----------



## August79

Hey everybody :flower: I'm a "lurker" to this thread. We've had two loses and my gyno doesn't want us to try until we've had testing. Unfortunately I'm not working and my husband's insurance plan is so expensive we might as well not have any. So we're in limbo right now. It breaks my heart :cry:

I want to comment for Patiently though. My husband was the exact same way about ttc. He said he wanted to but then did not want to bd on the important days. I talked with him about how important the window was and he would say he understood and we would but when those days rolled around, nothing. We had many discussions about it and he would say he did not feel pressured and that he truly did want a baby. Well our fifth month of trying, I said we were on a break. I was tired of the stress. Now you ladies know you don't turn off that awareness of your fertile period *just like that* so of course I tried for the bd'ing and we hit like 5 times within our fertile window. Before it would be two times if I was lucky. I got my BFP that month

So just wanting to chime in and agree with Ladyfog. Take a break. My husband is aware of my cycles so he had to know in the back of his mind that week was a fertile week but without me saying anything about ttc he was much more relaxed and in the mood. If you want to PM and talk more, feel free. 

Big :hugs: to the other ladies also yay to Ladyfog for good news!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hey August79 :hi:
Welcome and sorry for your losses. Glad you decided to introduce yourself.
We're all here to support each other in our journey :hugs:


----------



## August79

Thanks NTAT. Since my last m/c I don't know where I fit in on the board. I'm not truly ttc and I don't feel like I relate to most in the WTT forum. I've tried posting in the m/c support but sometimes the rawness of what they're going through brings it all back. My last m/c was in Sept actually both of m/c took place in Sept just a year apart first one in 2010 then 2011. So I lurk here and read a few journals. I love how supportive everybody is on this thread. :thumbup:

Sorry your husband is being an ass. I know my husband can frustrate me like no other!


----------



## Ladyfog

Welcome August :flower: So sorry for your losses but very glad you have come to join us. We'll support you however we can, no matter where you are in your TTC journey :hugs:

How come the Dr doesn't want you to try again? Do they know why you MC'd? In the UK we are only tested after 3 as it is thought of as quite normal to have 2 MCs (although it doesn't feel very 'normal' does it?!). Here I am, with hopefully a successful pregnancy after 2 MMCs so I guess it might be worth trying anyway??


----------



## Neversaynever

NTAT...:grr: for your hubby begin a twat

Lady...so so happy for you that all is clear :yipee: :hugs:

Patiently...:hugs: and lady and the others have some really good advice. After our first loss, OH didn't want to know when I was O'ing. When we had rudies, he asked me why I never put my legs up the wall, I said it wasn't the right time. He wasn't happy about that because he too wants a child as much as I do so he told me I need to write it on the calendar so I did. He then really struggled to perform and this happened for he next couple of months. He couldn't cope with the pressure and most of the time when I was fertile, you could guarantee that he was really tired, stressed at work, back was hurting etc so I threw in the towel and said stuff it (in a not so polite way!) I refused to opk and he knew that and went by my bodily signs which I had been monitoring and that month I got pregnant :saywhat: the pressure we put ourselves and OH's under is ridiculous. I do understands your need to get pregnant...I was there for four months feeling the same. Although I said I wasn't tracking to my OH...we have all educated ourselves enough to know roughly when we are ovulating and it took the pressure off us. I have done one opk since that loss and that is all. I never used them for the last loss or this pregnancy. No legs up the wall nothing. My only thing that I make sure I do is have an orgasm :winkwink: to help the swimmers and I am always first to the bathroom. We are all here chucking you support and :hugs:

All you clomid chicks...doesn't clomid screw up opk's or am I wrong?

August...don't lurk hun :hugs: if you feel you fit in here then chat away no matter where you are in your journey, I hate to think you're feeling left out and you have nowhere to go :hugs:

Lexi...7/8 DPO...only this time did I have obvious symptoms, nothing in my other pregnancies :dust:

AJ...you ok?

:hi: to everyone...RM, you still good?

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Welcome August :hugs:

Patiently my bf oh was the same as some of the others have mentioned on here, felt the pressure at the fertile time and couldnt finish, the more this happened the more cross she got and so the more it happened. He told her he never wanted to hear the 'o' word again! She didnt tell him her fertile time this month, he thought it was over xmas but it was the week before and lo and behold she pregnant! I hope you are ok hun :hugs: x

Nsn not long til your scan now, how are you feeling? Still having a few symptoms? :hugs:

Hi to everyone else hope you have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

August79 said:


> Thanks NTAT. Since my last m/c I don't know where I fit in on the board. I'm not truly ttc and I don't feel like I relate to most in the WTT forum. I've tried posting in the m/c support but sometimes the rawness of what they're going through brings it all back. My last m/c was in Sept actually both of m/c took place in Sept just a year apart first one in 2010 then 2011. So I lurk here and read a few journals. I love how supportive everybody is on this thread. :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry your husband is being an ass. I know my husband can frustrate me like no other!

We're quite similar as my two losses were virtually a year apart and at the same sort of time as yours (see my siggy)

I think you fit here very well - so if you feel comfortable here, please stay.
I'm not truly TTC either tbh, as I haven't had first AF since ERPC yet (surgery was 6th October :dohh:)


----------



## Applejack1

Hey girls!!

Welcome August. The girls are right this is a great thread to be a part of. I know its helping me. 

Yeah Lady for a clear scan!

NSN I am still here and ok! How are you doing? 

Anyone know where Beach is these days?

Patiently - The posts from others regarding your situation have been so helpful even for me. I think we stress over all of this far too much and put our husbands in a situation where they get preformance anxiety. I never opk or test anymore. As a matter of fact the two times we did get preggers I can't even remember that months fertile period as I have no record. I think this is the best way to go! It's hard I know. Just one more challenge I guess.

AFM - Finished my last dose of my first round of clomid last night. Did not sleep well Wednesday and Thursday night. Had weird dreams (which I always suffer from, night terrors) and woke up anxious. Like panicky. So spent most of Thursday evening reading about side effects since DH was out of town overnight, on the internet. BIG MISTAKE!!!!!!!!! Went out last night for dinner and was dreading, and fearing bedtime but after a glass of wine ended up sleeping very well last night. Don't have to take any pills tonight so maybe I was just reading into it way too much and fearing what was going to happen. I have not had any terrible hot flushes from it, no headaches and or pain. Is something going to change between now and the time I ovulate side effect wise or prehaps I don't want to know!!! I am suppose to take clomid eveyother month so none next cycle for me but I am wondering if I will react the same way next time. I hope because it has not been so bad so far anyway. We are suppose to get busy cycle day 12-18 everyother day. I am on cycle day 7 today. So that would mean next week we dance. DH is down in the basement working and I just went down to put a tool back and I smelled cigar. He does this every now and then. Seeing we are suppose to dance next week it pisses me off that he is filling his body with shit when he should be doing everything he can to protect his body! But patiently as much as this pisses me off and I want to rant to him about how I just spent 100 dollars on a fertility pill this month I am going to keep my mouth shut and trust that it will happen when it happens. Give and take, give and take!!!!

Hi to eveyone else!


----------



## Neversaynever

AJ...beat him with a big stick after the rudies :winkwink: I'm glad you had some comfort from the stresses we all go through to a certain degree about performing at the right time. For me, it turned into 'whatever' I was timing it to perfection and STILL not getting pregnant so f**k it :blush:

AFM...more consistent symptoms :happydance: more than I've had in any of my pregnancies so far :thumbup:

:dust: and :hugs: to all

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

AJ - still got my scan on 23rd, but the rest of the chromosome testing has come back clear :happydance: it means that the only potential issue due to nuchal fold could be a heart defect, but hopefully that could be fixed. I'm pretty sure baby is still going strong as I still have symptoms and every day that goes past means that he/she is getting stronger!

NSN - Yay for symptoms! :happydance: It's a good sign that HGC is obviously high this time. Long may it continue!

Just to let you all know I think Beach may be joining is again shortly as I she had a MC at the start of the new year :cry:. I read about it on one of the PAL forums, and PM'd he to say she'd be welcome back here when she's ready and we'd be ready with lots of hugs.


----------



## Neversaynever

Beach...:hugs: truly cruel :cry:

Lady...means sod all to me unfortunately, had NO symptoms with Furry and all was on track at 7 week scan, HB stopped at almost 9 weeks. Had more symptoms with the empty sac in first pregnancy :dohh: I'm just a complicated fucker :haha:

XxX


----------



## August79

Ladyfog said:


> How come the Dr doesn't want you to try again? Do they know why you MC'd? In the UK we are only tested after 3 as it is thought of as quite normal to have 2 MCs (although it doesn't feel very 'normal' does it?!). Here I am, with hopefully a successful pregnancy after 2 MMCs so I guess it might be worth trying anyway??


The first m/c was just kind of chalked up to "Well these things happen" Since having the second m/c my doctor is being more conservative. The loses happen roughly around the same time frame at six weeks. She is not sure what is causing them. We had monitoring with this recent one and my progesterone was low (given oral supplements) and my hcg never doubled like it should. We did see a heart beat at six weeks but the next week I had a bit of spotting and the ultrasound showed the baby passed apparently right after we had saw the heart beat. I also measured a week behind of where should be based on my LMP but I was okay with that because I do not have standard 28 day cycles more like 33-35. I know that most testing doesn't happen until after three so I'm thankful she does want to perform them. At the same time, I worry that they will find nothing or that what they do find will be something where we would need IVF,so expensive :-( 

Part of me wants to try again and see what happens. Another much larger part says that I can't handle this again. I know that they are those that have two loses and no testing and goes on to healthy pregnancy (yay LadyFog) but a friend of mine had 3 m/c and testing and it was determined she had clotting issues, problems absorbing folic acid, and an infection. She would have never carried a pregnancy to term without medical intervention.

All these thoughts make my head go round and round. I also feel like time is against me. I know I am not that old but will turn 33 this August.

Sorry for the rambling, I guess I just need to get all of this out of my head.


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh Beach, I'm so sorry. :cry::cry:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, hope you are all well, this thread has moved so fast in the last couple of days I cant keep up, lol!!

Just wanted to update, I couldnt last until the weekend so friday morning I took another asda cheapy and got a lovely dark line. So as I have a poas-addiction I also did a digi saturday morning and got pregnant 2-3, which is bang on so it gives me more confidence that this time its in the right place. Next step - see heart beat, so Im at the docs in the morning and hopefully get an early scan around 6 1/2 weeks, that should be ok to heart beat shouldnt it? Ive never seen one before so Im really excited we have everything crossed in anticipation!! Xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Bells..fab news :yipee: personally, I'd wait till 7 weeks. Reason being that at 6-7 weeks you may not see the HB and the worry starts...at 7 weeks, IF there is no HB then there's no "come back in a week to see if there's any change" if that makes sense?

That's just my opinion though :flower: 

Happy Sunday all :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Beach if you are lurking im so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: x

Bells thats fantastic news :thumbup::happydance:

August 79, im August 78 a year ahead of you :flower: None of my pregnancies developed past 6 weeks although have gone further due to being missed, all rpl testing came back normal, but i paid to have a womb biopsy and it found i have high nk cells so this was prob killing the pregnancy, i will be on steroids next time.

AFM 9/10 dpo was gonna test this morning with an ic but im going shopping with a friend and seeing a bfn is gonna put me in a bad mood for the rest of the day! Will test tom if temp is up, if its down i know im out. Will catch up with all you lovely ladies later, hope you had a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...happy shopping :flower: any SS?

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Thanks hun, no just had really bad backache for a few days but i get that before af anyway so... :shrug: x


----------



## Neversaynever

Well I hope it's wrong and you are up the duff :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

Hope you have a good day shopping Lexi! I'm a fan of testing as late as possible but if you're temping I guess you'll know anyway! Good luck and back ache could mean anything!

NSN - you are complicated aren't you! :winkwink: It's just about taking one day at a time sometimes isn't it :shrug:

August - It's a such a difficult decision about whether to try again. I suppose I had faith that my previous MCs were just bad luck and that I could have a healthy pregnancy (fingers crossed!). My MMCs were at different times though so I believe that my babies died for different reasons. Please don't worry about stuff that hasn't happened yet like needing IVF though - there are so many problems that can be easy to fix :hugs: I hope you'r Dr can give you some guidance so you can make the right choice, and if you get testing, they can do this for you asap.

Bells - yay for the strong line and digi! :happydance: Try to relax and enjoy the moment now! I had a scan at 8 wks LMP but actually measured 7+4 so if you have a scan at 6 weeks there's a risk you could be a bit early and it'll raise more questions than it answers. I'd recommend waiting until weeks 7-8 to make sure you definitely get to see a heartbeat if you can.

Beach :hugs: :hugs::hugs: if you're lurking.

Hope everyone has a good Sunday. I'm back to work tomorrow, but actually don't mind going back. I feel like it's the countdown to the 23rd! DH has a horrible cold and I made him sleep in the guest room as I really don't want to get anything if I can't take any drugs!


----------



## ayclobes

Well..im on cd7 and the bleeding has really slowed down..like its basically the end of af..but i'll know for sure later today or tomorrow. I think we'll start ttc this month and see what happens. Before, when we had been ttc..i did not tell dh when i was due to O, i just told him i got smiley faces on my digi and we werent so concentrated to bd just to make a baby..that must have been it though..


----------



## lexi374

As expected temp drop this morning, will be expecting :witch: tomorrow. Back to ttc :cry: i dont know what more we can do, we BD everyday for 4-5 days during my fertile window! :shrug:


:dust: and :hugs: to all x


----------



## Ladyfog

Boo to the temp drop and the :witch: turning up soon Lexi. You can't do anything else other than keep trying! Remember that in only 2 weeks or so it'll be time to try again :thumbup: 

God luck AYC - hope this is your month :flower: 

Hope everyone has a good week. First day back to work today - it feels like I've been off for ages! I've been kind of embracing my little bump for the last 2 weeks but time to hide it away again! I'm going to wait until after the 23rd to tell everyone.


----------



## Tweak0605

Aw Lex, I'm sorry :( 

Lady - GL at work!

Hope everyone is well! :flower:


Took my last Clomid this morning, not it's a waiting game. Had wicked hot flashes and that's about it. I guess the good thing is that I was taking it in the winter, so being hot wasn't that bad lol. We'll start BDing every other day probably at the end of the week.


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! :wave:
Happy New Year!
Well I'm back. Just had an AWFUL MC #4 last week!! :cry: Ugh! What a way to start the New Year!!! I am chalking this up to 2011 though because I actually started spotting on New Years Eve. 

Hope you girls have been doing well. I will need to catch back up on this thread over the next few days. I went on a much needed cruise mid December and then with the holidays I just kept putting off catching back up on the posts. 

I am sure I will be waitng for a couple weeks for test results to see what went wrong but the specialist I was seeing still feels as though all of these have been been bad luck. They can't seem to find anything in my testing that would cause these miscarriages to keep happening. :shrug:


----------



## Ladyfog

Good to have you back Beach :hugs::hugs: although I know it's not in the happiest of circumstances.

I think it's a really positive thing that the specialist thinks they're just bad luck - all your MCs have happened at such different stages haven't they? To me that means that there's every chance your next pregnancy will be a healthy one :hugs:

You sound as positive as you can at the moment, which shows how strong and resilient you are :flower:.


----------



## lexi374

Hi Beach sorry you are going through this again :hugs:

Tweak good luck with the clomid :hugs:

Patiently how are you, did you get any more bd in? :hugs:

NSN good luck for wednesday :hugs:

Hows everyone else doing?? x


----------



## patiently

Lexi im so sorry your temp dropped hun! maybe an implantation dip? if not then i am really sorry but you still could only be a few weeks away from your BFP! just one more AF and your bfp could be here! hope next month is your month!! sending special baby dust to you x 

Ladyfog glad your first day back at work was good aww you have a little bump now?? aww thats so cute!!! not long to go before the big reveal to everyone then!!! Aww wishing you all the best hun! 

Ayclobes good luck bd hope you get your bfp really quickly! 

Tweak i still have the hot flashes and i took my last clomid pill eleven days ago! lol! its a pain at night time! will you be using opks? are you feeling more optimistic with clomid? Hope this is your lucky clomid cycle hun!! FC 

Beach im so so sorry for your loss...it really is a positive thing that your dr has said that it probably is down to bad luck...which means your chances of having a healthy pregnancy next time are good! sending lots of hugs your way hun...x x x x

My OH and i did get to bd on friday and saturday and sunday i had to pull out all the stops and seduce him!! lol...but even though i wanted to bd today in case i havent ovulated yet...i am so tired so we decided to skip today and will bd again tomorrow hopefully...The reason why i dont know if i have ovulated is because my temp is doing funny things. I dont actually get a good 2 hours sleep before im temping and sometimes i temp at different times because im working shifts...so i dont know...yesterday and today have been having intense cramping so think i may have ovulated yesterday...hmm not sure ill see what my temp says tomorrow morning and if i havent ovulated aww well we tried this month...

How is everyone else doing??? 

Sending lots of baby dust across the thread!


----------



## lexi374

Nah not implantation im 10/11 dpo and only have 10/11 lp so thats me done this month! Arrgghhh its such a pain! :dohh:

Sounds like you got plenty BD in, in the end! :winkwink: Youve done all you can fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## patiently

Lexi- hun im sorry! dont worry though you could have a bfp in the next couple of weeks really hope next month is your month!! FC and hugs x x x and lots and lots of baby dust


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome back beach, Sorry you had such a sad start to the new year. I hope it is just bad luck and next time it will be your rainbow.
Can you ask what they'll do differently next time to try help?

sorry about the temp drop lexi, time to relax have a wine or 5 and prepare for more bding in a week or so, I know it's frusterating and your doing everything right, doesn't matter how perfectly you time it some months it's just doesn't happen and thats the worst part. it will happen for you.

good luck everyone else.

afm - time to start weaning of the progesterone very scared but a positive sign I guess. Symptoms all opver the place but there no the less.


----------



## BeachChica

Just waiting - When I went to the specialist last week and they discovered that there was no HB, he said that he wouldn't know what else to do different next time or anything else to test. He hasn't seen anything that would cause this to keep happening and just feels like it's "bad luck". He is going to meet with me again after I get my test results back from the MC tissue so maybe he will think of something else then. 

In addition, I went back to my regular OB office for my D&C last week because my specialist no longer performs surgeries (and they had performed the others). A new doctor there actually met with me for the D&C and performed the procedure. She is fairly young but was very interested in my genetic testing and said that she had done quite a few studies in genetics. She was going to look over all of my paperwork from thhe specialist and I thought it might be helpful to have a fresh set of eyes looking over all of my labs. Maybe she will think of something else. 

I'm really frustrated at this point. Did you do anything different this time? Or has anyone else been able to find a reason for their recurring miscarriages?


----------



## ayclobes

Beach - I am sorry, i don't know what to tell you. I've lost 4 angels also, the first 3 were super early 4-5wks and my last one (11/23/11) was at 9w+4 (hb stopped at 6w4d)..we're ttc this month..yes i know they say to wait but we chose not to. my dr said if my af is normal for me than it is ok with her. I got my +opk at cd10..here's the https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac338/ashyy_bby/op2.jpg


----------



## BeachChica

That's great ayclobes!!! Sending lots of :dust: this month. Did you have any testing done for your losses?


----------



## ayclobes

The first 3? no. They were gonna test this last one b/c i had to have a d&c.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh ok. So you should probably be getting those results back soon.


----------



## ayclobes

I haven't hears anything yet..they said it could take 2-12wks or longer


----------



## justwaiting

Good luck Ayclobes!

Beach, they found nothing wrong with my bloods either just my uterine scars on the scans. My Dr thought that progesterone might be my problem and the results of my first bloods showed my progesterone was on the low side so she put me on it. my progesterone has stayed fairly steady since then and I'm now being weaned of the progesterone. I don't know if this is why so far I'm still pregnant (I previously never had a living baby past 6wks) have your drs talked progesterone at all? other than that I'm doing nothing different just hoping it'll be ok! 
this new lady sounds lovely, maybe she can shed some light and give some fresh ideas, i think sometimes when it doesn't make sense the dr's stop trying or don't know what else to do. your lucky you have a dr who can admit he is out of ideas!


----------



## Ladyfog

JW, good luck coming off the progesterone, it must be a nervous time for you. Still you're 10 weeks now (yay!) so your placenta is probably doing a bit of work by now so I'm sure you'll be fine. Do you come off it gradually over the next few weeks?

Beach - I hope you get some answers of there is something wrong. It is good you're getting a fresh pair of eyes. I have done everything the exactly the same each pregnancy, I really think my MCs were down to bad luck, so afraid I'm not much help. Are there any lifestyle changes you can make that could affect things, like smoking or drinking you could avoid? Not saying you have done anything wrong before, but I anything you can do to help could make you feel more in control and could make the difference?

Good luck AYC - glad you got a +OPK. lots of :dust: to you! Does it normally take you long to get pregnant?

Hi everyone else! :hi: Any testers this week? How are the other pregnant ladies doing?

AFM, everything just seems to be ticking along at the moment. Still haven't done any of my exercise DVDs as I've just been too tired before work and too tired when I get home! :shrug: Going to have a go this weekend I think and then try to do it a few times next week as it'll be my second week back.


----------



## ayclobes

Lady - idk about how long it takes to get pregnant..but based on the last times i m/c..i ended up pregnant like the month later, but lost that one too..im thinking it was b/c i had issues with progesterone though. sept was the first month i got pregnant and had no idea..until i tested the day af was due..imagine my shock. we'll still ttc this month though. i got a + on my cheapie opk, but not my digi one..im thinking its b/c i got my surge on the digi already though. i *should* o by this weekend!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies!! Just checking in on everyone.. Hope you're all well xx :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah ladies I am sorry I haven't beeen in here...I thought I had updated :blush:

All ok with my scan on Wednesday and they put me forward to 8 weeks...another scan in two weeks which will be the clincher :wacko:

Lady...how was your first week back?

Beach...so sorry :hugs: life is so damn cruel and hopefully there will be a reason for this loss :hugs:

JW....brill that you are weaning off the prog :thumbup:

Lexi...did the hag come? :grr: :hugs:

Patiently...how many DPO are you? Glad you managed some BD :hugs:

AJ...you ok? :hugs:

Florida...glad all is good for you :thumbup:

Tweak...on the countdown yet to TWW yet?

Acyl....I was supposed be having testing dine for RMC this month but couldn't resist a rudie :haha: and now look :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone I have missed

:dust: and :hugs: and happy weekend :flower:

XxX


----------



## ayclobes

i have a question about o'ing lol. I got my first LH surge with the CB digi on 1/11 and my cheapie opk was most deff positive on 1/12.. i took both of them just a couple minutes ago..and both negative..that means i have or will be o'ing soon? right? the only time we've bd'd was 1/11 annnnd i put one of those instead cup things in overnight..my odd's are good right? We had been planning on bd'ing tomorrow and sunday..but im gonna suck up it and tell dh i wana bd tonight..even though it'll be hell getting up at 5am for work at 6am..oh well. 

the photos: 
Taken 1/11/12 
https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac338/ashyy_bby/americas%20next%20top%20mommy/op2.jpg 

Taken 1/12/12https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac338/ashyy_bby/americas%20next%20top%20mommy/opk2.jpg


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Ayclobes* - the :spermy: can live for a couple of days so the 11th BD session will keep you in the running :thumbup: but if you can get some in tonight, even better. Good luck hun. :hugs:

Hi to everyone - sorry I'm not commenting on everyone. Had a bad day today.
(copied from my journal - sorry for those two are reading twice)
A woman from work disappeared mid morning, only to return with her son or daughters (not sure as I didn't stick around long enough) scan pic. She was showing everyone and announcing that "its a boy!".
I can take all the baby talk in the world and I tolerate lots of it in my job but scan pics :nope: I can't look at them.
I have never had one with a live baby on it and it just brings it all home to me.
I'm sat here in tears over it - today was ruined for me by this.
I left my desk and skulked away to the toilets. It didn't go un-noticed as the girl I sat next to followed me and asked if I was ok. (I had locked myself in the cubicle by then). I told her I just needed a few minutes alone.

The guy I sit opposite had also emailed me asking if I was ok so I was touched by their kindness but the day wasn't the same after that.

I block out whats happened to me and bury it to the deepest corner of my mind (not sure if that's the right thing to do or not, but its how I cope) and it just takes a little something to bring it right out again.

I'll be ok tomorrow - I just feel that I'm not coping right now :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Ladyfog

Ah New, so sorry you've had a crap day. :hugs::hugs: I think we all cope by picking ourselves up and looking forward as it's the only way we can move towards our goals of having healthy pregnancies. The problem is the pain is still there and comes flooding back when something like what happened to you happens. I know I would have reacted the same in your situation. 

A good night's sleep will help, and the knowledge that it will be you with that scan picture one day, hopefully in the not distant future. :hugs::hugs:

AYC - I understand it's recommended to BD for the 3 days following a +ve OPK, but New's right, those little swimmers can survive for a while. 

Hi Florida :hi: thanks for popping in! Any news?

Hi NSN - So glad oopsie's hanging in there!

AFM, I am absolutely exhausted, reckon I'll be off to bed in a minute! Work's been so busy, but it means the week has flown by! Only a week or so until my heart scan now :thumbup:. I'm still feeling a bit icky, mainly when I'm tired and nipples are still tender so I'm pretty sure everything's ticking along but I'm nervous about what they're going to find. I've been quite achey as I think my ligaments are stretching as my bump grows. DH said he could see a little bump the other day but I think it depends on how windy I am!!

I hope you all have lovely weekends and wake up happy tomorrow :flower:


----------



## patiently

NTAT im so sorry today has been so hard on you hun! It really does hit you hard when it comes back and I think we all try to bury those feelings and we manage to do it quite well but every now and then we get a reminder of what couldve been...or what is happening for others (i know how you feel as my little sister is expecting and fact be told has been with her boyfriend for just over a month now so two weeks when she got pregnant she hasnt even told her dr yet!!!) but feel free to vent on here becase this is the one place where we all understand what you are feeling and support you...thats what were here for to support one another...I hope you have a better day tomorrow and in the near future that you will be showing us your scan pics! loads of hugs your way x x x

Ayclobes i think you should try and bd again today...are you charting...i had a positive opk on cd14 but ff says according to my temps that i ovulated on cd18 though i believe it was cd17....but i would say to try and bd for three days after your positive opk...whilst saying that im sure that because you bd on the 11th im sure you will still be covered...Good luck hun...hope this is your sticky bfp month!!! 

NSN how are you doing? how are your symptoms now? Hope all is well hun x 

Florida how are you? Happy 6 weeks!!!

AFM im supposedly 4dpo today but i really feel its 5dpo as i think i o'd on cd 17 and not cd18...its a good thing that i was temping this month as i wouldve probably stopped bd after cd 16 and thought i was covered but my temp didnt rise until cd17...so? I actually feel cramping like AF and tbh im trying not to symptom spot and its probably not pregnancy related but i feel really nauseous!!! today whilst food shopping i felt wretched! hoping its all bfp related though...will be testing on 10dpo i think...FC ladies hope this is our month!!! 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies! Today was my 3rd day of +opks! I don't temp..but I do put my + in on ff. I should o by the 16th I think..plan to bd tomorrow and Sunday..and possibly Monday..we shall see. Af is due around jan. 30th


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave:

JW - Progesterone definitely seemed to be a bit low for me this time. My testing pre-pregnancy was normal but after I was pregnant it was definitely low. I was put on Progesterone but by that time I was about 6 weeks. A lot of things I read said you really should start right after O. I was a little hesitant about taking it, as it prolongs a bad pregnancy but with the low values it looks like I need it. I am sure I will be on it sooner next time. 

LadyFog - I don't smoke or drink and actually every time I get pregnant I actually start eating really good and cut out sodas. I don't know what else to do other than maybe some exercise. I am not overweight but I am definitely in need of some cardio for my health. 

ayclobes - are you temping? I find that using FF is really helpful and like patiently said, there are a couple times that I would have stopped doing the BD thinking that I O'd but I keep it up because I hadn't had the temp spike yet. Most I've read suggest doing the BD over other day leading up to O, then the day of O and day after (just to be sure :))

NTAT - sorry you had a bad day a work. I totally understand! We too will get there one of these days!!!

How is everyone else?

AFM, just got out to our boat where we will be spending the long weekend. I brought my bottle of champagne that I didn't get to enjoy on New Years since (1) I was pregnant and couldn't drink and (2) I started spotting that day so i was really stressed. So my New Years will be this weekend and I am hoping to toast in a much better year in 2012!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies!! First scan was today & just wanted to update everyone... We found out today that we're expecting2 babies!!!! We've got twins on both sides apparently so that and the Clomid is probably what did it!! Both babies had HBs :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1275.jpg


----------



## BeachChica

Omgosh FloridaGirl! That is so great Congratulations! You must be ecstatic!!! 

If you don't mind me asking, why are you taking the Clomid? I am not sure it would help in my situation but it's on my list to ask about at my next appointment.


----------



## patiently

FLORIDA!!! omgggggg yeaaaahhhhh!!! im so excited for you!! this is amazing, clomid can lead to multiples aww this is amazing news have you experienced any symptoms that are different from a singleton pregnancy? so thrilled for you hun x x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks ladies :) I actually found out that I've got 3 sets of twins in my family! (Grandparents, great aunts, etc)

Patiently, Ive just had horrible MS. Like REALLY bad. :sick:


----------



## RaspberryMini

Wow congrats Florida! Awesome news!

Sorry I've been a bit missing lately, it's appraisal season at work and I have a few members of staff reporting into me as well as my own to do and my deadline is tighter this year as we are off to California in 10 days! 

NSN - I did quickly check in on you see how you got on, I am so so please for you, one milestone down and the next scan will be here before you know it! Did you say a while ago you were off the Vegas soon? We are going to be in Vegas from 2nd Feb, just for 3 nights. Not sure how much I'll like Vegas without the cocktails! Will have to just hit the shops!

Not much to report here really, got a hospital appt on Thursday to see if they want to out me on baby aspirin for my long haul flights and had my 20w scan date through on 23 Feb! Hoping that goes quick, can't wait find out if we are team pink or team blue! Other than that I'm finding this to be funny stage, not really sick anymore, but look more fat than pregnant and can't feel anything yet, so it's just business as usual really. I want a badge to wear "no, I'm not getting fat, I'm pregnant!" managing 3 times a week at the gym, cardio only plus a weekend swim so I'm quite pleased with myself for that.

Sorry to hear your news too Beach :hugs:

Lots seems to have happened while I've been off :hugs: to the ladies who have been having a hard time, :dust: to the ladies who are trying and :hi: to everyone else!


----------



## Ladyfog

Wow Florida - the thread's first set of twins! :thumbup: Congratulations! Are you nervous? It's such a wonderful blessing, but we've got friends with twins and it's hard work too!

RM, so glad all is going well. I've only just started getting back into exercise again as I've been feeling so tired, so I'm jealous of you're gyming and swimming! I've been walking, but really want to get toned up again as I've got a bit wobbly over the last 4 months! I did my fitness DVD for the first time today and it felt really good so I'm going to try to mix that with some yoga, which I love, in the week too. We'll see how it goes! I know what yo mean about feeling fat - I didn't think I'd feel so freaked out, but I think you get so used to watching your weight while not pregnant it feels strange letting go and watching your weight creep up.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## lexi374

Florida wow twins congratulations that is so exciting!! :happydance:

Beach i hope you had a good weekend and got to enjoy your champers. :hugs:

NTAT sorry you had a hard time at work, i work in a nursery... but i find this ok to deal with, its just that there constantly seems to be some1 or several people (parents etc) pregnant. I find that the hardest. :hugs:

Patiently any symptoms? :hugs:

Ayc did you get plenty bed in? :hugs:

Nsn so pleased for you that you had a great scan, i think this 1s a keeper :hugs:

RM and Lady :hi: time seems to be flying with you guys :hugs:

AJ how are you doing? :hugs:

JW Good luck coming off the progesterone, not long now til you're 12 weeks :hugs:

Tweak how are you getting on? :hugs:

Sorry if i missed anyone :hugs:

AFM AF showed on thursday 2 days later than expected, which means i had a 12/13 day lp this month, 2 days longer than normal. Not sure how that happened?? I was throwing up mon night with a bug so maybe that delayed it? Cant remember the last time i was sick, knocked me for 6! :nope:

Im trying soy again this cycle as i had last month off x


----------



## patiently

Lexi so sorry AF came i hope next month is your month and you get your bfp!!! 

Ayclobes...do you think you have all bases covered?

RM are you hoping for pink or blue? enjoy your holiday!!

AFM 7dpo and nothing to report really, no sensitive bbs which i usually get when pregnant so thats not reassuring...but have tons and tons of creamy cm!!! seriously its shocking! sorry tmi! small cramps here and there but i tend to get that most months...and if anything i feel more tired but that could be due to waking up at 4.30am every morning for work! trying not to symptom spot but its so hard!! really hope this is my bfp month ...and if not i will be prescribed 100mg of clomid, though i already ovulate on 50mg so dont really want to increase the dosage as im sure the s/e will intensify! anyhow sending lots of baby dust to those who are bd and testing soon! and to all the ladies who have approaching scans hope all goes well...


----------



## RaspberryMini

Patiently - I'm secretly hoping for and feeling pink as is DH, we even keep saying she! That's one reason why we need to know time to get our heads around a blue result! Obviously a healthy baby is the only really important thing at the end of the day.

Lady - I've found exercise has helped me with loads of things, I sleep better, have more energy, eat better and (TMI) but its helped with the constipation! I don't know if it's just getting into 2nd tri but I just feel loads better for it. Still waiting for that pregnancy glow though, I look worse than I have in years! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## patiently

RM fc for a girl but im sure either way you'll be happy x

for all the pg ladies i know you have probably gone through this already or you may not remember but was your symptoms from your current bfp different in your tww than your previous pregnancies and what were your tww symptoms if you can remember sorry to bother you all x


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi ladies :hi:

Lexi, sorry AF turned up, and hope you're feeling better now too. Just keep trying and that BFP will happen soon!

RM, I did some yoga today too, which I really love and hadn't done for a while. I'm still getting very tired and that's been the problem with finding time for exercise but I'm setting my alarm a little earlier and doing it when I get up and that seems to be working so far. It's making me feel better about myself as I'm looking after myself - wow, my thighs have had it easy over the last few months though - they ache today! 

Patiently, my 2WWs have been been similar for each of my pregnancies, it's the weeks after that that have been different. As a rule of thumb for me, every month I thought I was pregnant I wasn't, and when I thought I wasn't, I was! The main symptom was a lot of CM, but very little else. I didn't really have any symptoms apart from the odd twinge in my tummy until about 6 weeks. Never apologise for asking questions - happy to help where I can!

I guess I'll find out whether I'm having a boy or a girl next Monday as they already know from the chromosome tests! 

Hope everyone else is OK and had a good start to the week.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently said:


> RM fc for a girl but im sure either way you'll be happy x
> 
> for all the pg ladies i know you have probably gone through this already or you may not remember but was your symptoms from your current bfp different in your tww than your previous pregnancies and what were your tww symptoms if you can remember sorry to bother you all x

I had weird things like ringing in my ears and more than usual cramping (AF type cramps) :flow:


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently - My tww was just like all the others, sore boobs the lot. Until the day before I got my bfp. I was a little nasuea's and light headed at 13dpo. I put it down to spending most of the weekend on a boat and I know it's bad but having a ciggy or two (I am a social smoker but have not even felt like one since my bfp). WHere are you at in your cycle hun?

Lexi sorry about af. You will get your miracle hun. I know it's hard but try not to lose faith.

RM, gender scans already gosh you and lady are flying along. I'll hope for a girl for you. Hope your feeling ok hun. Have you got a bump yet?


afm - I'm off the progesterone for good now. SO excited but will now have to come up with an excuse to not dtd. really can't be assed these days, poor dh lol! 

Thinking of you all


----------



## patiently

I really think im out then i dont even have a slight twinge in my bbs which i have had when previously pregnant so not feeling too hopeful...roll on february...argh this journey is so long! 

JW glad your of progesterone now...do you have a little baby bump? im sure your oh will understand when you say your not in the mood just show him you love him in other ways x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Florida Girl - big congrats, twins, thats amazing. I must admit to feeling a but sad (for me) when I saw that it was twins. But sooo pleased for you :cloud9:

RM - are you finding out the sex at your next scan?

JW - Yay for being off the progesterone. Hope everything continues smoothly for you. When is your next scan?

Patiently - Hope you aren't out hun. Fx'd for you :hugs:

Lady - Wow, you're trucking along now aren't you. I'm impressed that you haven't phoned to ask the sex, the suspense would have been killing me, lol. Yay for finding out next week.

:hi: to everyone else. I'm crampy today so hoping AF will arrive this month (although I did have cramps last month and nada :nope:)
Its DH's birthday today so working til 2pm and then out for a late lunch.

Have a good day everyone :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryMini

Patiently - I wouldn't count yourself out yet, all the times I got a BFP I was sure I was out, I always seemed to have more symptoms when I got a BFN! :dust: :hugs:

JW - I'm feeling much better now, hope your are doing ok. Don't worry about not DTD, I think me and DH have only done it about 3 times since our BFP, I'm still nervous about it, there's more to life than sex! I don't really have much bump, just mostly look (to me) fat! But my belly is getting harder, and my clothes getting tighter!

New - :hi: yes, if baby is co-operating then I'll definitely be finding out the sex, if it's not then I'll have a private gender scan after. I have nursery plans that are gender specific! 

:hugs: and :hi: to all


----------



## justwaiting

My next scan is on wednesday the 25th at exactly 12wks. I'm so excited for it, we should get to see baby move and hear the hb finally. I have seen it many time now I just want to hear that little gallop!
I wont be finding out the sex we want a surprise.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

NewToAllThis said:


> Florida Girl - big congrats, twins, thats amazing. I must admit to feeling a but sad (for me) when I saw that it was twins. But sooo pleased for you :cloud9:
> 
> RM - are you finding out the sex at your next scan?
> 
> JW - Yay for being off the progesterone. Hope everything continues smoothly for you. When is your next scan?
> 
> Patiently - Hope you aren't out hun. Fx'd for you :hugs:
> 
> Lady - Wow, you're trucking along now aren't you. I'm impressed that you haven't phoned to ask the sex, the suspense would have been killing me, lol. Yay for finding out next week.
> 
> :hi: to everyone else. I'm crampy today so hoping AF will arrive this month (although I did have cramps last month and nada :nope:)
> Its DH's birthday today so working til 2pm and then out for a late lunch.
> 
> Have a good day everyone :hugs:

awww hun, I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: I didn't wanna make anyone feel sad :hugs: If it's any consolation, I'm so scared out of my mind to have two at once.. idk how I'm ganna do it. I feel terrible cause we've tried so long and lost two babies and all I can think about is how scared I am that there are two. :cry::shrug:


----------



## Tweak0605

Florida - CONGRATS on the twins!! How exciting!! 

Beach - :hugs: Hope you're doing okay. 

RM - How exciting you get to find out soon! 

Lexi - Sorry AF got you :( Hope the soy works for you!

Lady - You get to find out soon too! How exciting! I wouldn't be able to stop myself from calling either. Is there any intuitions on what you think you're having?

JW - Yay for being off progesterone!!

Patiently - Don't give up hope yet, think positive!! :hugs:

NTAT - Hope AF comes soon so you can get back on the TTC wagon :hugs:

:wave: and :hugs: to everyone else!

AFM - Just waiting to O. Starting to have some cramps today in my left ovary, so hoping it's gonna come soon. Even if I don't catch my surge, hopefully my temps will show O. We've been good on the every other day BDing so even if I don't catch the surge, we'll have done enough to hopefully get pregnant. That's about it really!


----------



## patiently

Tweak GL im sure you've done enough if you have o'd and if not then hope you get lots of bd in...hope this is our month!!!

AFM got one tender bb today...i usually get sore nips before AF so really think im out...my temps going down slowly too but i have a 14day luteal phase so we'll see maybe the clomid made it shorter...trying not to ss but its so hard!! lol


----------



## NewToAllThis

Florida. Please don't apologise. I was just being honest that's all.
You didn't upset me, I just had a moment where I thought back to when it all happened (I block it out as the reality is too painful)
I understand your fears, I sort of had the same initially (even though I knew they were gone)
The "oh my god, what the hell would we have done with two?" but once the shock wore off, I started thinking that I want two again.
You will come to terms with it I promise you.
Two babies to love. Two babies :cloud9:


----------



## Applejack1

Congrats Florida! How nice! Fx I have similar luck on the clomid! 

Hi to everyone else! I often post from my iPhone and can never scroll back over what I have read so please don't think I don't care about everyone. I love hearing everyone's news just can't always remember all I've read and the names that correspond! 

Beach thinking of you often! 

AFM in my 2 week wait. Only did the deed 2 times this month (I hate erectile dysfunction) but pretty sure I was ovulating at that time anyway. Those on clomid do you find your cycle is pretty much the same as before the clomid? I realize most doctors proscribed it for those who never ovulate but obviously we all do at some point if we had losses. Did you know u can still have a period monthly and not ovulate? I didn't know that. 

Anyway, since I posted last my sister in law is now preggers for number 2. She has been pregnant 2 times now in the time we have been trying for one. Had a argument with 
Husband the other night. He doesn't understand why it gets me down. MEN!!!!!! Anyway hoping this is my month!!!!!


----------



## lexi374

Tweak, AJ, and Patiently good luck this month fingers crossed for ya! :hugs:

NTAT am i right in thinking you have been waiting ages for af? Have you been to the GP? Is there anything you could take to start things off? :hugs:

:hugs: to all, afm full of cold boo, cd 7 for me..... boring! x


----------



## ayclobes

grrrr i just wrote out a post..and somehow it all got deleted? weird. I found out that i have tonsilitis/strep throat yesterday--lovely! i've lost 5lbs since monday..due to not eating...and only drinking apple juice. we did ttc this cycle, we bd'd on 1/11,1/14, & 1/15. ff put me to o on 1/13 which was cd12..we shall see.


----------



## lexi374

Good luck ayc i used to suffer with tonsilitis alot when i was younger, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

lexi374 said:


> Tweak, AJ, and Patiently good luck this month fingers crossed for ya! :hugs:
> 
> NTAT am i right in thinking you have been waiting ages for af? Have you been to the GP? Is there anything you could take to start things off? :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: to all, afm full of cold boo, cd 7 for me..... boring! x

Yes Lexi, 15 weeks so far and I'm still waiting. I've finally made an appointment to see the Doctor next Tuesday as enough is enough.
I can't wait much longer. Have been having cramps and pressure pains the last few days but no hint of the :witch:
I am hoping that the Doc can give me something to bring it on, and better still - send me for a scan to see what's going on in there.
But I am not hopeful of anything to be honest. I waited 12 weeks last time and they just said it will come when its ready... frustrating!

Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

NTAT 15 weeks!?! Thats crazy. I really hope the doc can sort you out you must be so frustrated. I know they say it can take 8 weeks but thats far too long for you to have to wait. Ive heard of ladies taking provera? to induce af.

I hope you get some answers or some help when you go next week, dont let them fob you off! :hugs: x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Just looked up Provera and yes, that sounds like the sort of thing I need. 
Just hope she doesn't say to go on the pill as I don't want that, but having said that maybe it would kickstart my body into action, idk?!


----------



## justwaiting

NTAL get them to do a hsg scan on you to see whats going on not just a regular ultrasound. Hopefully it can all get started for u soon and you can move on.
Can I ask whether you have had pains like af at any other time during the last 15wks?

How is everyone going?


----------



## NewToAllThis

justwaiting said:


> NTAL get them to do a hsg scan on you to see whats going on not just a regular ultrasound. Hopefully it can all get started for u soon and you can move on.
> Can I ask whether you have had pains like af at any other time during the last 15wks?
> 
> How is everyone going?


Yes I get pain roughly when AF is due, about every 4 weeks or so.
Had the same after last erpc but AF came back after 12 weeks. I was concerned about Ashermans last time. Hope all is ok this time.
Doc did blood tests last time which confirmed I was still ovulating but just without the period :shrug: he seemed to think it was fine.
Seeing a different doctor this time.


----------



## lexi374

I knew you could have periods without ovulating, but i didnt know you could ovulate without having a period, i just kinda assumed a period would always follow.

Hope you get sorted out real soon :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

i knew you could ovulate w/o having a flow. Sometimes, as long as you're still ovulating doctors think its ok w/o a flow though.. you'll have to find out for sure though.


----------



## NewToAllThis

lexi374 said:


> I knew you could have periods without ovulating, but i didnt know you could ovulate without having a period, i just kinda assumed a period would always follow.
> 
> Hope you get sorted out real soon :hugs:

Well, that's what he's telling me anyway... whether I believe him or not is another matter.
As he's just a regular gp, would he know an in-depth amount of info on woman's bits? Idk?

The woman I am seeing on Tuesday spent a bit of time working in gynae at the hospital so she may be more clued up... and she's a woman so that may help too!


----------



## lexi374

Yeah fingers crossed for you, my gp didnt know alot about it either and miscarriages etc, i think we probably know more ourselves due to the amount of googling we do!

I wouldnt know anything at all if it wasnt for the internet x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Yep, thank god for the internet eh!
He smiled and laughed last time I went when I was telling him this and that, he said "you've obviously been doing your research"

Hell yeh, I'd be lost without BnB and Google.


----------



## ayclobes

i think it depends the doctor..when i first started seeing my doc when we were ttc in 2009/2010..he had alot of insight..then he had to go and move 6 states away..so i got transfered to his replacement--don't get me wrong..she's a good doctor, but i felt like b/c she couldnt figure out why i was getting pregnant, but not having them stick..so she referred me to an RE..and well..here i am.

i love my midwife i have now, plus my clinic has an RE that visits the office.


----------



## patiently

Morning ladies...i will catch up properly later but just wanted to ask your opinion before work...i have been temping since o but yesterday my temp rose even higher and i had another spike and ff says its a triphasic chart? so i tested this morning at 11dpo and bfn so im probably out right...if the egg implanted on day 26 and im on day 29 it should be present in my fmu right? and im using IC i think they are 10miu shouldnt that be detected by now...?? sorry for the million questions just a little confused....also how do i share a link on my signature to show my chart? have a good day ladies x x x x


----------



## lexi374

Sorry dont know how to share the link but ive only had a triphasic chart once and i was pregnant!! Can you test with a frer? Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry Patiently, I dont understand temping and never heard of a triphasic chart.
Maybe wait a day or two more and test again.

Sorry I am unable to offer any useful advice but I can send you tons of :dust:


----------



## patiently

i sent my OH out to get a FRER i'll test again in the morning...FC i hope i get my bfp Lexi how many dpo were you on your triphasic chart when you get your bfp...and did it tell you which day implantation occurred?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently said:


> Morning ladies...i will catch up properly later but just wanted to ask your opinion before work...i have been temping since o but yesterday my temp rose even higher and i had another spike and ff says its a triphasic chart? so i tested this morning at 11dpo and bfn so im probably out right...if the egg implanted on day 26 and im on day 29 it should be present in my fmu right? and im using IC i think they are 10miu shouldnt that be detected by now...?? sorry for the million questions just a little confused....also how do i share a link on my signature to show my chart? have a good day ladies x x x x

If you're with FF, go to sharing and under charting home page, click "Get Code" then copy and paste the bbCode (begins in "url").

Mine was Triphasic, I think it's different for everyone, how long it takes for the hcg to get into your urine.

Can't wait to see your chart! :D


----------



## Tweak0605

How exciting! I'm praying so hard it's your BFP!

For sharing your link, go up to the top where it says Sharing, and go to Get Code. It'll have the codes you can put in your signature.


----------



## patiently

how do i actually name the chart as ovulation chart rather than having the url link too? sorry gals im a bit slow on here...my OH didnt go out and get a FRER so cant test tomorrow morning...argh that guy really drives me crazy sometimes! I didnt even know what triphasic meant until this morning when ff told me so...I really hope that i am pregnant it would be so amazing as a year ago well on the 30th january was the first time i got my bfp...so FC! hows everyone else doing?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My Ovulation Chart

Copy and paste this link: My Ovulation Chart[/URL ]

Remove the space at the end between the "url" and the "]"


----------



## patiently

i done it feel free to have a look and tell me what you all think i know it doesnt mean a bfp especially with a bfn 11 dpo but still im trying to be hopeful...i think im due af sunday or monday


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone :hi:

Patiently - I know nothing about temping, but it sounds exciting! Good luck getting that BFP this month and lots of :dust: to you!

NTAL - glad you've got your Drs appt. Hopefully the Dr will understand how difficult this is for you and give you something to get things moving.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have lovely weekends.

I've got baby's heart scan on Tuesday so I'm hoping we'll get some answers then. I'm feeling OK though and my tummy seems to be getting bigger so Im hopeful that whoever's in there is doing OK. 

We're kind of hoping for a boy, but only because we have a name in mind but if not I'll be very happy with a girl. I think it'll be nice to know so we can get use to the idea of who will (hopefully) be joining us in July. 

We're of to a hotel at the coast tomorrow for a romantic night away - trying to make the most of being a couple! I think we may even go out for valentines day and we never do that!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently said:


> i done it feel free to have a look and tell me what you all think i know it doesnt mean a bfp especially with a bfn 11 dpo but still im trying to be hopeful...i think im due af sunday or monday

I thought I posted something in my other post about your chart.. That's weird... :shrug:

I think your chart looks great hun :thumbup: FXed are crossed very tightly for you!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Patiently - I think your chart looks good!!! FX'd for you!!

Lady - Have a nice weekend away! Super excited for your scan next week, to find out what you're having!! 


AFM - I think I'm ovulating today or tomorrow. Finally got my + OPK, and didn't really O any sooner on the Clomid. I hope this doesn't effect things with my LP and that it gets longer. Had a tiny temp dip this morning so hopefully it shoots up tomorrow. Didn't pressure DH into BDing last night, as we have DTD every other day since day 12. We'll be sure to get some in tonight though, and quite possibly tomorrow. Gosh, I'm hoping this Clomid works.


----------



## patiently

tweak fc that this is your bfp cycle...glad you got your positive opk too have fun bd and gl hopefully in two weeks you could be sharing bfp news x


----------



## lexi374

patiently said:


> i sent my OH out to get a FRER i'll test again in the morning...FC i hope i get my bfp Lexi how many dpo were you on your triphasic chart when you get your bfp...and did it tell you which day implantation occurred?

Your chart is looking great, if your temp is still up there tom then test with a frer.

I had a temp dip below coverline at 7dpo, i think that was implantation, it went triphasic from 9 dpo onwards. I didnt actually test til 12 dpo and got a good line.

FC for you :thumbup: :hugs:

Lady good luck for your scan next week :hugs:

Tweak i hope you catch that egg this month :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryMini

Good luck patiently :dust: :hugs: hope this is it for you!

Tweak :dust: and good luck to you too, hope this is your month!

Lady - fingers crossed for the scan on Tuesday, I know what you mean about wanting to see baby again - I can hardly wait!

Went to hospital consultant on Thursday and he had no particular concerns about by forthcoming travel plans, or my pregnancy in general. I've just got have a glucose tolerance test in April, I don't think that so unusual these days but he was please with my diet and exercise programme. So business as usual and flight socks for me! My sickness has returned with a vengeance this week, it's made me feel so much worse as I've had a number of good days, I'd forgotten how bad it was!

5 days until we go away, like Lady said, I'm really looking forward to having a last holiday as a couple, and as luck would have it we're off for 3 and a half weeks so lots of time to relax and spend quality time together. As we're huge Disney fans (we got married in Disney World) and we'll be in LA on valentines, we're going to Disneyland! I'm so excited, might even pick up a few things for baby :cloud9: 

So I'll probably be a little quiet for a while now, but I wish everyone lots of luck and :dust: and I'll check back in when I can.

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## patiently

thanks ladies for your encouraging words but AF is on her way...my temp dropped this morning so goodbye bfp and hello ttc again...nevermind...this month my dosage of clomid will increase to 100 mg but tbh im nervous as it means the s/e will be worst and it may thin my lining...i really hope it works...this month im going to use conceive plus at all times and all i can do is hope because we timed bd at the right times this month...

rm hope you have a fantastic time enjoy!!!!

to everyone else thanks again for your support i guess im still in the race x


----------



## Ladyfog

Good luck Tweak - you sound like you've been BDing as much as possible so hope you catch that egg! :dust:

RM have a great holiday! Glad Dr thinks all is going well too. I don't think I could go to Disney while pregnant as it'd be torture not going on the roller coasters - I love scary rides! but say hello to Mikey for us all!!!

Off to the seaside today - weather seems a bit grim but I don't think DH plans leaving the hotel much :winkwink:


----------



## lexi374

Patiently im sorry hun, on to the next month eh!? Its so crap but all we can do is keep trying and fx we will get there eventually xx :hugs:

RM im so jealous have a fantastic time!!! :hugs:

Lady enjoy your weekend at the seaside :winkwink:

Hi to everyone else hope you have a great weekend x

AFM BD week next week! Dh has my cold just handed him some vit c hope he perks up before next week :shrug: x


----------



## patiently

gl bd next week lexi...x


----------



## patiently

ladies good morning...how long after a temp drop does it take for Af to show...this morning my temp rose slightly is this normal before Af im due on either today or tomorrow...


----------



## marieh2008

Ive had 3 m/c with current partner 1 m/c before him and one m/c at 23weeks plus 5 days. Were ttc im frightened that I wont concieve and if and when I do it will all happen again. I also have very bad pcos im overweight I have pcos. I had a progestrone test last month which shows that 47.5 I should be ovulating. Im really confused help. I canb't relax because im so worried that I won't get pregnant and have a baby.


----------



## lexi374

Patiently had a quick look at your chart, i would have expected temp to drop again today and AF start tom, so not really sure whats going on. Did you take your temp yest and today at the same time, is there anything that could have affected your temp e.g. alcohol or having a cold?

I think you will just have to see what it says tom.... :shrug:x

Marie welcome, sorry for your losses, have you had any testing to see why you are miscarrying? Are you in the uk? :hugs:


----------



## patiently

marieh im so sorry for your losses have you ever had any testing after your mc to find a reason...you have come to the right place and the women on here are so supportive and understanding...its only natural to have anxiety about future pregnancies but many women on here have shown that after multiple mc they have gone on to have healthy pregnancies...i hope you do get your forever baby...are you ttc atm...and are you on any meds i hope you find this thread as supportive and uplifting as i have...

lexi i took my temp at the same time 4.30am...no alcohol...no cold i dont know whats going on...im still waiting for AF she may show tomorrow so i'll keep you posted...thank you...on your last chart where Af was two days late did your temp keep dropping each day and does it have to drop below the coverline before af arrives? sorry for the million and one questions...


----------



## lexi374

Ask away lol, temp dropped on 11dpo, but then had shot up at 12 dpo but that was the night i was throwing up with a sick bug, so that def would have affected it. It dropped the next day and dropped again the following day and AF came that afternoon.

Af is usually around the coverline, below or just above, but your temp is still way above your coverline...... Dont wanna give you false hope... but you are not out yet, fx :hugs: x


----------



## patiently

aww lexi i really appreciate you taking the time out to give me so much information...well im going to temp tomorrow morning and see... i took a hpt today and it was negative so not feeling too optimistic also my bbs were sore all week and today the tenderness is fading...so im sure AF will be here tomorrow...but thank you again..will you be bd this week then from monday or next week?


----------



## lexi374

Glad to help :hugs:

I will BD from tonight or tom,will have to see when DH is up to it, if i ov same day as last month then i think it will be friday, i really cant be arsed at all tho :haha:


----------



## patiently

lolol...i know the feeling bd now seems so long winded at the best of times but the desire to have a baby always takes priority over what i want...and it becomes a case of what we need to do...but nonetheless good luck this month i really hope you get your bfp in a couple of weeks...are you working too? i find it hard to fit bd in around a working week as im so exhausted..but still manage to dig deep and find some energy...hope you cath your egg and its a sticky one x


----------



## lexi374

Thank you. Yeah i work in a nursery.... of all places!

BD seems less fun and more of a necessity now doesnt it, i bet if we were on holiday i would conceive, that happened the first time, but when at work i know more often than not we cant be bothered but if we only had sex when we felt like it we would get nowhere, tbh we usually end up having a few quickies during fertile week :shrug:


----------



## marieh2008

patiently said:


> marieh im so sorry for your losses have you ever had any testing after your mc to find a reason...you have come to the right place and the women on here are so supportive and understanding...its only natural to have anxiety about future pregnancies but many women on here have shown that after multiple mc they have gone on to have healthy pregnancies...i hope you do get your forever baby...are you ttc atm...and are you on any meds i hope you find this thread as supportive and uplifting as i have...
> 
> lexi i took my temp at the same time 4.30am...no alcohol...no cold i dont know whats going on...im still waiting for AF she may show tomorrow so i'll keep you posted...thank you...on your last chart where Af was two days late did your temp keep dropping each day and does it have to drop below the coverline before af arrives? sorry for the million and one questions...

I didnt have any tests and should have. I have had some before they have checled when they can. Pcos is quite bad but on weight watchers and loosing so that should help im also on metformin. I take evening primrose oil until day 13 as you cant always be sure and pregnancare conception. Any tips or anything would be very much appreciated I hope we all get our BFP and baby for ever soon. Its hard when family and friends can so easily but hopefully my little angel thomas will be sprinkling baby dust on his mummy.


----------



## Tweak0605

patiently - I see your temp dropped this a.m. :( I still have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Lex - Yay for BDing week!!! Woohoo!! O time is soon!!!

Hope everyone else is well!

I'm 3 DPO today! :happydance: FF gave me solid CH's and my temp shot back up after going down yesterday. I'm so hoping this Clomid cycle worked for us. Been falling asleep thinking nothing but positive thoughts, about BFPs and fertilized eggs :haha: Going for my 7DPO progesterone tests on Friday, and quite possibily testing on Sunday. That's less then a week away - eek!!!


----------



## lexi374

Well we hit an all time low last night! In the middle of :sex: dh has a coughing fit and then rushes off to the bathroom to puke!! So that put pay to that!:dohh:

Will have to have another go tonight if hes up for it, i hope he is as ov wil be getting nearer and we havent bd at all recently!

Marie can you asked to be referred for tests? They should check if you have clotting issues, thyroid and karyotyping for you and your partner :hugs:

Tweak good luck hun we may know by the end of the week!! :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

*I tested today..granted its only about 10dpo, i used a FRER and walgreens brand hpt's..BFN on the FRER, but it was faint on the walgreens one. It's still early, so i have a couple days. Af isn't due til the 27th or 28th..at the latest the 30th. So we shall see...dh said "even if we're not pregnant this cycle, we still have the next cycle..ect and it'll give us more time to pay off debt bills."*


----------



## patiently

lexi374 said:


> Thank you. Yeah i work in a nursery.... of all places!
> 
> BD seems less fun and more of a necessity now doesnt it, i bet if we were on holiday i would conceive, that happened the first time, but when at work i know more often than not we cant be bothered but if we only had sex when we felt like it we would get nowhere, tbh we usually end up having a few quickies during fertile week :shrug:

You work in a nursery too...wow! you are so strong...i really admire you! BD Definately seems less fun and lately OH has been finding it hard to "seal the deal" lets say...hope it gets better during our fertile period this cycle...and even if you only manage to get a few quickies in remember it only takes one strong swimmer for your bfp...Im so sorry OH is ill hun i hope he starts feeling better soon! and you resume BD if not try not to worry are you charting this month or using opks? 



marieh2008 said:


> I didnt have any tests and should have. I have had some before they have checled when they can. Pcos is quite bad but on weight watchers and loosing so that should help im also on metformin. I take evening primrose oil until day 13 as you cant always be sure and pregnancare conception. Any tips or anything would be very much appreciated I hope we all get our BFP and baby for ever soon. Its hard when family and friends can so easily but hopefully my little angel thomas will be sprinkling baby dust on his mummy.

Its so annoying when they dont test! im sorry hun...:hugs: When i got my bfp the first time tbh we took a break from ttc...and in actual fact when we got our second bfp i stopped trying also i didnt chart or temp or even analyse my cycle...i was just tired of it all i guess but i think the point im trying to make is that i feel when we are relaxed our bodies and minds work together...i would say to try and relax as much as possible though i can be the most stressed out and pessimistic person sometimes...you have got bfps before so the main thing is that you can get pregnant...and hopefully all will go well and you will get your sticky bfp shortly...FXed for you hun x 



Tweak0605 said:


> patiently - I see your temp dropped this a.m. :( I still have everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Lex - Yay for BDing week!!! Woohoo!! O time is soon!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!
> 
> I'm 3 DPO today! :happydance: FF gave me solid CH's and my temp shot back up after going down yesterday. I'm so hoping this Clomid cycle worked for us. Been falling asleep thinking nothing but positive thoughts, about BFPs and fertilized eggs :haha: Going for my 7DPO progesterone tests on Friday, and quite possibily testing on Sunday. That's less then a week away - eek!!!

Im so excited that you're excited tweak! not long to wait for that possible bfp! i hope clomid does work for you...what cd did you ovulate on? how much mg are you on again? and what cd did you take it? sorry i have a memory like a fish at times...all your positive thoughts must be good too!! FXed for you hope we can add to the list of bfp's in a weeks time! keep us updated on any symptoms! 



ayclobes said:


> *I tested today..granted its only about 10dpo, i used a FRER and walgreens brand hpt's..BFN on the FRER, but it was faint on the walgreens one. It's still early, so i have a couple days. Af isn't due til the 27th or 28th..at the latest the 30th. So we shall see...dh said "even if we're not pregnant this cycle, we still have the next cycle..ect and it'll give us more time to pay off debt bills."*

I hope this is your bfp ayclobes a faint line is still a line!!! i hope this is your sticky bfp! my Fingers are really crossed so hard for you i think they're sticking together!! lol...:thumbup: will you be testing tomorrow morning?

AFM AF came full force this afternoon and the pain is actually amazing!! i have been in agony most of the evening too...so roll on clomid cycle 3...hope the next cycle will be our bfp one...i will be moving up to 100mg this month not sure if it will make a difference but we'll see...this journey doesnt seem to get any easier especially as i was hoping or a bfp as it was a year ago i found out i was pg for the first time just would've been nice i guess...aww well come on february...hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone :hi:

Lexi sorry DH is ill as you approach your fertile period, but your story did make me laugh! He sounds like he's committed, even if it's hard to get enthusiastic sometime. I know we were quite functional' at times and theres nothing wrong with that - I think it actually takes the pressure off a bit as its hard work all that romancing every day. Sometimes it's nice to know you just have to DTD and then go back to the TV of your tired! Our first baby was affectionately called 'Baby Rapey' (sorry not very PC I know!) as DH have an awful cold when I o'd but I forced him to DTD anyway. It was our first BFP so it worked! 

Patiently - sorry AF has turned up again. It's hard when you get to milestones and you don't feel like you've got to where you want to be yet. It will happen though hun, and you're doing a great job of staying positive. As you said to Marieh, you know you can get pregnant so it will happen again for you. lots of :hugs: for the period pain, hope it clears up soon.

Marieh, I hope you can get some testing of you ask for it - shame on your drs for not sorting it out sooner :grr:. You have been through so much and deserve some answers. 

Tweak - you sound so positive, it is great to see! I hope this is your month too, and I hope your tww goes quickly!

ACY - A line is still a line and it's early so hopefully it will get stronger! Give it a couple of days and test again. Fingers crossed for you hun!

I hope everyone else is doing well. Beach, how are you holding out? Hows everyone else doing?

AFM, We had a lovely weekend away. I have the scary scan today though so back to reality. I'm scared shitless, but kind of numb too - I think my brain has gone into protection mode. I know there's a really high possibility of them finding something serious and made the mistake of reading some medical articles that basically put me in 'your baby is probably f*cked' category so I'm preparing myself for bad news in the hope that I will be pleasantly surprised. I feel well though and think I may have felt some quickening but I don't want to believe it in case baby is gone and I feel a fool for thinking I felt something. I just want to come home tonight happy instead of sad like I've done after so many other scans, and I'm scared of what bad news will mean. Sorry to sound so down about it, I really hope I'll be back on here tonight with a scan pic and news that all is well. Please have your fingers and toes crossed (but not your legs!) for me everyone.


----------



## marieh2008

lexi374 said:


> Well we hit an all time low last night! In the middle of :sex: dh has a coughing fit and then rushes off to the bathroom to puke!! So that put pay to that!:dohh:
> 
> Will have to have another go tonight if hes up for it, i hope he is as ov wil be getting nearer and we havent bd at all recently!
> 
> Marie can you asked to be referred for tests? They should check if you have clotting issues, thyroid and karyotyping for you and your partner :hugs:
> 
> Tweak good luck hun we may know by the end of the week!! :hugs:

I have had my thyroid done but they won't test me as it has been a few years since and they intially i thought i had early menopause and when all that happened they had drugged me upto the eyeballs. So im just hoping that this time we will get our bfp forever.


----------



## patiently

Lady good luck with your scan today...im sure all will be fine...everything is crossed for you including my legs as AF is here lol...really hope you get some amazing news and you come home with an ear to ear smile...sending lots of luck and positive thoughts your way x


----------



## marieh2008

Good Luck lady luck.


----------



## Applejack1

Good luck lady!


----------



## Ladyfog

Just got back from the hospital and everything's perfect!!!! :wohoo:

I am so so so relieved and Patiently, I do have that ear to ear smile :laugh2:. We also found out that we're having a little girl which is just amazing. We had kind of geared ourselves up for a boy but I don't care at all. I think DH is still getting his head round it!!!

We didn't get a photo this time but have the anomaly scan in 3 weeks time so I'll get one then. They checked her all over and we got to see her feet with little toes and hands with tiny fingers. They checked the flow of blood through her heart and everything looked great! The nuchal translucency has all gone and the consultant said that there's no reason to think that the 20 week scan will show up any problems. We're almost back to a normal pregnancy! 

I am still in shock, I feel like my share of good luck has finally arrived.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lady....:wohoo: awesome news :yipee:

Tweak...fingers are crossed :dust:

Patiently...I'm sorry that hag arrived :grr: your chart looked good :hugs:

Lexi...bugger about DH being :sick: but I hope all is well for later and some more rudies :hugs:

AJ..how are things going? Where are you at?

Marie...hope you are doing ok too :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else too :hugs:

AFM...ticking along and hoping that all is ok inside...I was due for a scan tomorrow but had a freak out last Monday convinced that it was all over and had a scan where all was ok so now have to wait until the 3rd :dohh: :coffee:

XxX


----------



## pink80

Great news Lady :hugs: xx


----------



## August79

Great news Lady!! So happy for ya'll


----------



## lexi374

Just a quick 1 to say im so pleased for you lady!!!!! :happydance::hugs:

Will post more later x


----------



## patiently

Lady im so happy for you!!! congrats you will be a mummy to a baby girl! team pink yeayyyy!!!

NSN glad you had a good scan on monday and dont worry the 3rd will be here before you know it...hope all goes well and you feel just as good as ladyfog on the 3rd...

Lexi did you get to bd eventually? is your OH feeling any better

AFM its my little sisters scan tomorrow and i said i would go with her but ive had to ask my mum to go instead as i cant face it...i have never seen my baby in a scan so i wanted to keep that special moment for when we have our little one...it might sound selfish but for now i have got to think about whats best for me...i have picked up my third round of clomid today so will start tomorrow...hopefully it will be my last and bfp clomid cycle...


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lady - this is totally and utterly the best news I've heard in ages. So so so pleased for you. And a baby girl too :cloud9:

Patiently - sorry AF got you :hugs: and sorry about your sister and you not being up to going to the scan. This is totally understandable and I'm sure she will realise this.

Sorry, no time to catch up with all - just my update

Had Doctors apppointment this morning and she agrees that its not right to wait this long for AF (16 weeks on Thursday) so she's sending me for an ultrasound to check my uterus and ovaries. I should get that appointment through in the next couple of weeks.

She will also refer me to fertility clinic if not pregnant by August/September. I go back to her for bloods then and she will refer me at beginning of Oct which will be a year since m/c. Can't refer me before then. NHS rules!

Its a step forward - just hope the u/s does not reveal anything sinister. She mentioned cysts on ovaries and fibroids too, although she said that the fibroids probably would have been spotted by now given that I have had several u/s whilst pregnant.

In other news, I got a 'nearly positive' opk this morning. Very strange as it was only a couple of weeks ago that I got the last 'nearly positive' one. Just shows that everything is out of whack at the moment.
Now got to entice DH into bed - that's the hard bit.

Wish me luck :haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

ayc - good luck!!!

patiently - sorry to hear AF came :( hope this higher dose of Clomid will work for you! I took 50 mg from CD5-9 and O'd on CD20. My chart link is in my signature. Shows a clear shift upwards, and is basically mimicking my Sept. chart. Although I didn't get pregnant then, I'm hoping it will change just a tad this time. ;)

Lady - :yipee: I'm so so so glad to hear the scan went well!! A little girl, how precious!! :cloud9: I'm always so positive at the beginning of the TWW, and then it slowly fades towards the end. Hoping it will stay up!

NTAT - I'm so glad they are doing some more work on you, to see where AF is. It's definitely not right for it to take so long. Hope it comes back with a quick fix. And I'm glad they'll send you to a FS too, if you're not pregnant by the middle of the year. All the luck to you! :hugs:

AFM - I'm just keeping with the TWW. 4 DPO and was really crampy yesterday at 3 DPO but they seem to have disappeared today. Left nipple has been very weird, like sensitive and pain at times. I know it's way too early to feel anything, but I've never had that before. Hope it's a good sign, but don't want to work myself up again.


----------



## justwaiting

lady I am so so very happy everthing looks fine and your having a little girl. Thats just amazing and hopefully smooth sailing. They just might have been the taps of little feet after all!!!

Patiently sorry af came.Hopefully a higher dose of clomid will work and it's abfp for you ina few short weeks.
tweak good luck this tww, I hope it flies by for you. fingers crossed
NTAL I'm glad they are looking into things for you, hopefully nothing sinister and easy fixed get you back on the road to being a mummy. Looks like you have a plan for the next few months which is reassuring. Good luck bding!

afm - 12 weeks today!!!! I'm scared shitless of my scan which is in just under 2 hours. My progesterone did a little dip yesterday from 75 last week to 48 this week, still within normal limits but confusing and scary. I just want to see a little wiggling bean. I know u all understand the anxiety I'm feeling. All I get from everyone out here is, it'll be fine.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently, so sorry AF got you hun :hugs:

lady, congrats on team pink!! :D


----------



## August79

Best wishes Justwaiting! We all know the anxiety you're feeling :hugs: It's perfectly normal considering past experiences. We're all here for you and rooting you on :hugs: Let us know


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave:

Hope everyone is doing well!!

Lady -so glad that things are going well and congrats on your little girl!!! So exciting. 

NTAT - 16 weeks for your period, yikes, I hope they can get to the bottom of it soon.

Patiently - sorry that Af arrrived for you :(

JW - good luck with your scan!!

AFM, had some pain the other day so not sure if my first AF after MC is on the way. Hope its not too painful as i know they sometimes can be after MC. No tissue results back yet, I hope to hear something soon!!!

Good luck to everyone on that is in TWW!!


----------



## ayclobes

i think i just got a faint + test..my blue dye one shows a faint +, and my frer is so faint, so i inverted it on picnik and there is a light line..im not saying anything until its a straight up positive though!


----------



## marieh2008

hi ladies i have a lovely cold but we did the deed last night and its my fertile week so i just wondered can i take anything i doubt very much that this will do it for me because once in a month and timing it etc havent done any of that. But we hadnt tried in a few years we did before for 2 years and we got pregnant but obviously that didnt end well. we hadnt done it in a couple of years for his health reasons but last night he superised me and i havent fell so much in love for a longtime. but i feel awlful coughing all the time so i doubt we have a chance. please help your advice is welcome.


----------



## marieh2008

Ladyfog said:


> Just got back from the hospital and everything's perfect!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I am so so so relieved and Patiently, I do have that ear to ear smile :laugh2:. We also found out that we're having a little girl which is just amazing. We had kind of geared ourselves up for a boy but I don't care at all. I think DH is still getting his head round it!!!
> 
> We didn't get a photo this time but have the anomaly scan in 3 weeks time so I'll get one then. They checked her all over and we got to see her feet with little toes and hands with tiny fingers. They checked the flow of blood through her heart and everything looked great! The nuchal translucency has all gone and the consultant said that there's no reason to think that the 20 week scan will show up any problems. We're almost back to a normal pregnancy!
> 
> I am still in shock, I feel like my share of good luck has finally arrived.

Great news so pleased for you. x:thumbup:


----------



## patiently

ayclobes yeaaaaaaa!!! im so excited for you are you testing tomorrow morning a line is a line is a line at the end of the day...really hope this is your bfp!!! FXed though im feeling pretty darn confident! 

JW so sorry you are feeling anxious its totally understandable but hopefully everything is fine and all will be well...how did your scan go?

Beach i hope its not too painful for you and you are ok...:hugs:

Tweak i hope your experiencing a few of your bfp symptoms keep us posted on your progress when will you be testing? GL!!! 

NTAT GL hope you get down to bd lots!!! entice away!!!

AFM was meant to drop my younger sister off for her scan today but something about this whole arrangement isnt adding up...she keeps saying shes been to the drs but by now she wouldve had some documentation or be referred to a midwife by now or have a scan date...she doesnt know how many weeks she should be either which is really weird as she told me her dr gave her an estimate...but the weeks have gone on and she still says shes 6-8 weeks how is that possible...also today she was meant to have a scan but didnt go and instead went to her gp's for folic acid...and said actually they changed the date this morning...how is that possible..also the hospital would refer her for a scan not the gp surgery...i know because we are at the sma eone and im going by what they done for me...sometimes i think shes pregnant but being irresponsible and not going to check ups etc and other times i feel that shes lying and that shes not pregnant at all...its really starting to confuse me and she is in general a compulsive liar..i feel bad thinking that she isnt pregnant if she is but i cant shake the feeling! and all she does is complain its driving me crazy she complains about everything and i just wish i could be in a position to have pregnancy symptoms...argh whatever! sorry ladies just feeling a little irrate!


----------



## lexi374

Lady im so happy for you that everything looks great, a baby girl yay!! :happydance: and 'baby rapey'....:haha:

Patiently i hope your sister understood about the scan, i totally see your reason for not going, fx for you the higher dose of clomid works :hugs:

Tweak good luck hun, not long til test day :hugs:

JW how was your scan? Happy 12 weeks :hugs:

NTAT im glad the docs are finally sorting you out, hopefully you will be back on track soon :hugs:

Nsn not long til scan day! I think everything is gonna be great this time :hugs:

Ayc congrats hun :happydance:

Beach, florida, pink, marie, AJ, August, :hugs: Hope all is well x

AFM ... had a bit of a melt down last night. When we went for testing last year, i asked DH to ask his doc for SA test as the hospital never mentioned this and i wanted to cover all areas. His gp didnt think he would need 1 as i had been pregnant 3 times but she agreed. He also has 3 teenagers.

He had the SA beginning of January, and tests were back within a week, i picked them up from the doc we got home and tried to make sense of them. So from what we could see all was ok.... sperm count needed to be above 20 million his was 94 mil, motility needed to be more than 50%, his was 63%.
So far so good. Couldnt see anything about morphology. Anyway was putting it away mon night and i had another look, on the next page i see 'normal forms' 2% !!!! 

From what i can make out, that means only 2% of them are normal! I wanted to :cry: When DH got in i asked him to phone his doc and ask them to phone back and go through the results, still waiting for the doc to call! :growlmad:

He spent the 2 weeks of xmas drinking everyday, so i should be shocked it was as good as it was. I thought we had a problem with me and the nk cells i never really thought there would be a problem with him, i dont suppose he did either! I spent all day tues stewing on it, and getting more upset and frustrated, just feels like we have got even more against us now!

When i saw DH in the eve i said id bought him wellman vits and he was taking them! He just gave me a look and i lost it! Told him it takes 2 and i feel like im doing this own my own i just want him to co-operate, id asked him before to cut done on his coffee. He said he didnt realise that was the reason why he just hears me nagging him, i said for goodness sake you are not stupid why else would i be saying it! And dont moan when you are told you need to put out just get on with it! Im really bad at bottling things up and then exploding! :shrug:

Anyway i was sobbing and then we made up, he said we are both on the same page etc and he will do what it takes to have a baby, he will take the vits, cut down coffee and alcohol- He hasnt actually drank this year, and we are gonna have sex twice a day this week! :wacko: I told him once a day was plenty, they need time to refresh, and that i wasnt asking him to cut anything out, just moderation.

So we still need to hear what the doc says, i want to know if this makes it harder to conceive and also if this could have been a contributing factor to the miscarriages. Ive read conflicting info, some say abnormal sperm would not be able to penetrate the egg, while others say it would create a weakened embryo, resulting in birth defects or miscarriage. :shrug:

So sorry to write an essay, thanks for reading if you got to the end :hugs:
Just needed to offload, as i havent had any1 else to tell x


----------



## lexi374

Patiently you sound frustrated too, is there anyway you could find out for sure? x


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Lexi xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Lexi :hugs: I am just the same as you, I stew and bottle things up and then explode at DH. I'm glad you got things out in the open and hopefully DH now understands how important it is to increase the health of his sperm. I know my DH was convinced that it wasn't his side of things that had caused the MCs, but I'm not sure. I hope the Dr can answer your questions, hopefully give you some reassurance and give you some ideas about how to improve things. That's the great thing about perm, they regenerate all the time so there's every chance with a bit of TLC you'll be back on track again soon.

AYC - a line is a line! I hope it's stronger next time you test!

Beach - good to hear from you :hugs: I hope your test results come back soon. Is AF arrives are you going to start trying again? How do you feel about TTC at the moment?

Marieh, I really wouldn't worry about taking anything at this early stage. Even if you are pregnant it's not going to have much impact if you haven't implanted yet. If you're worried, you can definitely take paracetamol, but if I were you I'd just take a cold and flu remedy. Hope you feel better soon!

Patiently - it does seem odd but giving her the benefit of the doubt, maybe she's just being carefree as she doesn't appreciate being pregnant like you would? She wouldn't have her booking appt where you get documentation until at least 8 weeks so that would explain that - she would have a letter from the hospital though. I would expect she'd be referred to the EPAU if she needs a dating scan to see how old the baby is, but that is done at the hospital and they don't tend to change appts at short notice in my experience! I was referred by my DR for an early scan so that's possible. If she is lying, the truth will out soon so I'd just wait and see. I hope she's not as it would be a cruel lie to tell :shrug:. 

JW - How did the scan go? I have been thinking about you today - I hope it went well.

AFM, I feel like such a lucky girl. I didn't sleep well last night as my brain was spinning. I keep thinking about the night after I found out about my second MMC about how different it is this time round. Its a nice change to be too happy to sleep instead of too sad.


----------



## patiently

Lady im so happy for you its funny you never know where life will take you and after so much sadness you have come out on the other side...so thrilled for you!! i think im just going to believe she is expecting i cant imagine her lying about such a big thing...but its gets to me that its all everyone talks about now...earlier they were discussing how much of a blessing it is to have a baby and tbh i know its a blessing but makes me feel like a failure when i havent been able to sustain a pregnancy yet...aww well!

Lexi I am so sorry you have been down hun....i think its good you told your OH how you are feeling because I dont think they understand the pressure we are under 24/7 we live eat and breathe baby and they just have to bd when needed and eat right is that so much to ask??? well i hope now you have told him how you feel he can try harder and its so amazing that he volunteered to try twice a day lol...so sweet bless him...sometimes they need a firm speaking to to get the message and i hope in your case its done the trick...hope this week you get lots of bd in and sending baby dust your way hun hope its bfp time for you x


----------



## patiently

also ladies have any of you used Robitussin? i was considering taking it as i hardly have any cm during my fertile time on clomid i will also be using conceive plus but just wanted to try whatever i can...any info would be great thanks x


----------



## Tweak0605

JW - Happy 12 weeks! Hope you're scan went well!

Beach - Hope you're doing well, and that AF isn't too painful for you if it comes. :hugs:

ayc - Congrats! That's awesome! Sticky baby vibes for ya!

mariah - I'm not sure what you can take. I got sick when I was pregnant last January, but don't remember what they said I could take. Not like it mattered though, really :( I hope you feel better!

Patiently - I'm sorry about your sister :( I hope, if she is truly pregnant, that she gets to the doctor and not brushes it off. And if she's lying, then that's plain horrible.

Lexi - I'm so sorry :hugs: I tend to bottle things up too. I hope you can get things figured out soon!

Lady - I'm so happy to hear you so happy!! 


AFM - I'm just going through the TWW. Seems like it's taking forever, but at the same time, so fast. I can't believe my progesterone tests are the day after tomorrow!! Still having sensitive nipples, and now excessive CM, and cramping off and on. That's about it!


----------



## lexi374

Patiently robitussin will thin what you already have but will not increase cm, so may not be that useful to you. You should be ok with the conceive plus, have you tried grapefruit juice? Alot of people swear by it, google grapefruit juice increase cm and see what you think. It needs to be pure not squash etc. I tried it a couple of times 1st month just a couple of days before ov, i think it does work. 2nd month i drank it all month but had my latest ov ever that month! cd22! So dunno if it delayed it? I didnt read of any1 else having tht problem tho, but i didnt try it again. I drank tesco ruby grapefruit juice. Have a read up and see what you think :hugs:

Hi to every1 else will post more later x


----------



## patiently

Thank Lexi i will try that then...thanks a bundle i did have a few glasses of grapefruit juice last month but for about 2 days...lol...so wouldnt see much difference with that i dont think...but thanks again i will try...x


----------



## lexi374

Thanks for the kind words ladies, i really appreciate it and feel better for getting it off my chest. :hugs:

Dh is taking his vits although i have to remind him and we have bd once a day since mon without complaining :thumbup:. Still waiting to hear from Doctor :growlmad: he chased them again today.

CD 15 still no sign of ov, i wonder how late it will be this month? The last few months have been cd 16/17.

Hope everyone is ok, almost the weekend! 

Tweak when are you testing? x


----------



## marieh2008

patiently said:


> also ladies have any of you used Robitussin? i was considering taking it as i hardly have any cm during my fertile time on clomid i will also be using conceive plus but just wanted to try whatever i can...any info would be great thanks x

I had that problem without clomid but since ive been taking evening primirose oil to day 13 and after that fish oils all the way through its much improved. Hope this helps and lots of baby dust to you. x


----------



## Ladyfog

Tweak - good luck with the progesterone tests tomorrow. Your symptoms sound promising. Lots of :dust: to you!

Lexi, glad DH is being more enthusiastic :hugs:

Hi to everyone else - TFI Friday :happydance:

Had a MW appt yesterday although was an idiot and forgot my paper notes! I filled the MW in on my stressful few weeks and I got to hear baby's HB on the dopler which, although I only saw her 2 days before was still lovely and reassuring. It's mad to know there's a little person hanging out in my tummy!


----------



## Tweak0605

Lexi - I'm glad you're feeling better! :hugs: Yay for getting to BD every day this week! Awesome! Not sure when I'll be testing, maybe Sunday or Monday? Although I'm dying to POAS! :haha:

Lady - Glad you got to hear baby girl's heartbeat on the doppler! How amazing of a sound that must be! :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well :flower:

I'm going for my progesterone tests this morning. Probably in 3-4 hours. Hoping for good levels, but I'm soo nervous about it. Nipples are still sensitive and that's about the only thing, symptom-wise. Temps are staying nice and high too. 

Happy Friday! :happydance:


----------



## ayclobes

I feel...weird i guess. I just feel like my 1st cycle after d&c i should have been pregnant. Pretty sure i was, but it was a chemical again--since i had been getting faint + since 1/25 and started bleeding 1/27 boooo! I just feel..ugh. Sometimes i'll have my days where i wonder why peanut had to stop growing..and why his heartbeat didnt continue..(they said he had a low hb @6w) it just upsets me so much..25months of ttc..and that was what happens? i dont get it ughhh...i just dont feel like we'll have our 2012 baby..it will probably end up being a 2013 or 2014..but still.


----------



## patiently

ayclobes im so sorry things arent going smoothly for you but you will have your 2012 baby and you will be pregnant again this year...i know this journey is so exhausting and emotionally draining but we will get our forever babies and they will come when we least expect it...sending you a huge hug and lots of baby dust x 

Tweak what happened at the dr's did you get your progesterone checked? have you tested yet?


----------



## Tweak0605

ayc - I'm so sorry :( 

patiently - I got my results, progesterone was 11.14. Which I think is a little low. The nurse didn't say anything bad about it, but she was kinda rushing me off the phone. :growlmad: I tested yesterday and got a BFN, but was only 8 DPO so knew it would happen. My temp dropped a full degree last night, so hoping it goes back up in the a.m. IDK, after those prog numbers, I just feel like I'm out. I was so down after getting them back :(


----------



## lexi374

Ayc so sorry hun :hugs: we have to keep believing we WILL get our babies! 

Tweak fx for you your temp goes back up :hugs:

Hi to everyone else hope you had a good weekend, why does it go so fast?!

AFM cd 18 still waiting to ov think its right around the corner though x


----------



## patiently

tweak dont give up yet...it is still early!! and progesterone can increase...how long is your lp? i hope your temp goes back up tomorrow too...FXed for you x 

Lexi im sure ov is around the corner...have you been bd regularly and has OH been co operating? hope all is well and you get your bfp this month x


----------



## lexi374

Patiently thanks hun :hugs:

Yes hes been co-operating and taking his vits, he had a few beers yest but thats ok, he hadnt drank since new year anyway, We bd tue - fri every am, and last night, so far. Dont know whether to do tonight or give it a chance to build up and do tom am? I think i will ov tom or tues at the latest, im having some cramps and opks are getting darker. 

Fx its your month too! :thumbup:


----------



## Tweak0605

Lexi - glad to hear your DH is cooperating!! Hope you O soon!

patiently - My LP length has varied the past few cycles, anywhere from 9-13 days. I'm kinda crampy today and feel like AF is gonna come any minute....


----------



## Ladyfog

AYC, sorry you're out this month and feeling disheartened :hugs:. It's a cruel twist when you're getting lines on an HPT that don't end in pregnancy. The other girls are right though, there is still hope and whether you have a 2012, 2013 or 2014 baby, you will still get your baby in the end. Please don't forget to enjoy the present for what it is and your dream will come true before you know it :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you tweak - Please don't be sad if this isn't your month. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you that your progesterone and temp goes up!

Good luck Lexi!! Keep :sex:!!

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend. I've had my sister visiting which has been lovely. Wondering when to go public at work as only my manager and a small cluster of people that knew about my MCs know at the moment. My bump has popped out a little bit over the last week so it's getting harder but want to wait until my 20 week scan as although all looks good, I just want the drs to finally give me the all clear. It's getting harder and harder to not look pregnant - if no one guesses, they'll think I'm getting really fat!


----------



## ayclobes

thanks lady..we've just been ttc so long, i just am tired of waiting...i'm so not patient!


----------



## patiently

ayclobes thats the hardest part for me...that we have to be patient...and trust me to call myself patiently because patience isnt one of my strong points...but try to enjoy yourself to take your mind off of things...go out for dinner or cinema...something that will keep you occupied for a few hours to take your mind off of this journey...both times i fell pregnant was when i stopped focusing on the baby we had lost and ttc and just tried to enjoy myself...i hope you will get your bfp real soon x

Lexi wow! you have a super OH every morning is amazing!!! go lexi go lexi! if you feel tired tonight its ok to not bd i think...but if you feel like you may ov tomorrow then i'd say go or it and bd today and tomorrow but only if you have the strength...GL hun hope your lines are extra dark tomorrow x 

Lady glad you had a good time with your sister...when is your 20wk scan? are you excited to tell other colleagues you're expecting. Hope all goes well and everyone is supportive and excited for you x 

Tweak dont give up...temp tomorrow morning and see what it says...i hope your temps rises FXed so tight for you x x x


----------



## marieh2008

:witch:


patiently said:


> ayclobes thats the hardest part for me...that we have to be patient...and trust me to call myself patiently because patience isnt one of my strong points...but try to enjoy yourself to take your mind off of things...go out for dinner or cinema...something that will keep you occupied for a few hours to take your mind off of this journey...both times i fell pregnant was when i stopped focusing on the baby we had lost and ttc and just tried to enjoy myself...i hope you will get your bfp real soon x
> 
> Lexi wow! you have a super OH every morning is amazing!!! go lexi go lexi! if you feel tired tonight its ok to not bd i think...but if you feel like you may ov tomorrow then i'd say go or it and bd today and tomorrow but only if you have the strength...GL hun hope your lines are extra dark tomorrow x
> 
> Lady glad you had a good time with your sister...when is your 20wk scan? are you excited to tell other colleagues you're expecting. Hope all goes well and everyone is supportive and excited for you x
> 
> Tweak dont give up...temp tomorrow morning and see what it says...i hope your temps rises FXed so tight for you x x x

Hi guys sorry havent been on for a while hope your all well. Still full of cold and getting all sort of pregnancy syptoms how ever it wouldnt even be implanation stage yet for AF so its messing with me at the moment. Sorry im a terrible support person I forgot to write your names down sorry guys.


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

I'm very cautiously coming on here to say I got my BFP this morning at 10 DPO. I'm still super super nervous and scared, but thinking positive. AF isn't due till Friday, so that's one hurdle I have to get over. Thinking positive and that this little one is our rainbow baby! Been having lots of cramps all day, lots of burping (more than usual :haha:) and EXHAUSTED. I'm about to go to my bed after I finish my show. I'm saying a little prayer every day for this little one that it continues to grow and grow!


----------



## justwaiting

Tweak that is so exciting. I know it's all cautiously at the moment but I hope this is your rainbow and I'm very happy for you


----------



## lexi374

Big congrats Tweak yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

FX for you xx :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Yay Tweak - fantastic news :happydance::hugs::happydance: I know it's early days, but all babies have to start somewhere and there's no reason that this can't be your rainbow baby!

JW - did your scan go OK the other day? 

Patiently, my anomaly scan's on 13 Feb so not long now! It still feels really surreal that I at this stage already! It's also weird to think the scan will probably be the last time I my our little lady until she makes an appearance in the summer!

I think everyone will be amazing at work when I tell them, there's just something inside me that wants this little secret for a while longer until I can properly relax and know that the experts have given me the all clear. 

I have a colleague at work who MC'd about 4 weeks after me but she hasn't had such good luck. They found a fibroid on one of her ovaries that they are now worried is cancerous so she is having to have it removed in few weeks time. So while I now have a new baby to look forward to, she has yet another challenge ahead of her - she's got to have 2-3 months off work to recover so it's a big op. We've become really good friends over the last few months and I don't know what I'd have done without her. It makes me feel really lucky for what I have.


----------



## marieh2008

Tweak0605 said:


> Hope everyone is well :hugs:
> 
> I'm very cautiously coming on here to say I got my BFP this morning at 10 DPO. I'm still super super nervous and scared, but thinking positive. AF isn't due till Friday, so that's one hurdle I have to get over. Thinking positive and that this little one is our rainbow baby! Been having lots of cramps all day, lots of burping (more than usual :haha:) and EXHAUSTED. I'm about to go to my bed after I finish my show. I'm saying a little prayer every day for this little one that it continues to grow and grow!

Congratulations can I just ask what pregnancy test did you use.


----------



## patiently

Wow congrats Tweak sooooo happy for you! i knew it! so happy!! im doing a dance right now to celebrate..hehe! hope all is well and even though its early a bfp is a bfp! so im jumping for joy..sending tons of sticky baby dust your way...whoop whoop! 

Lady im so sorry for your colleague at work...hope she also gets her bfp and baby beore the year is up...ttc is so hard sometimes...but i really do wish you all the best when announcing your baby...im sure everyone will be supportive and having suffered a loss also im sure your colleague will be happy for you...

Hi to everyone else! x


----------



## justwaiting

Lady - Thanks for asking, My scan went great. Baby measured 2 days ahead, beautiful hb that we got to hear for the first time. He/she was jumping all over the place while they tried to get the measurments. Risk is 1:18000 which is great. I am now in the 2nd tri and so happy about it, never ever even imagined this day since all this happened. Now nothing until 16wks with the midwife and 20wks scan 4 wks later. I miss the constant reassurance already!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: everyone

JW - glad your scan went well. 2nd tri already - thats fab!

Marieh - welcome hun :hi:

Patiently - hey hun, how are you doing?

Ayclobes - so sorry hun, hope you are doing ok.

Lady - not long til your anomaly scan. Can't wait for you to go public and hear what everyone says. I'm sure they'll all understand why you kept it a secret for so long.

Hello to everyone else - I do read all posts but by the time I get to here, I've forgotten who's where in their cycle etc.... :dohh:
Still waiting for AF. My body is totally out of whack. Got nearly positive OPK on CD8, didn't test the next day and only managed to DTD once.
Not actively TTC, don't feel I can.
Waiting for scan appointment to check my ovaries and uterus. No new yet.


----------



## marieh2008

Good Morning Ladies im on the 2ww wait i keep getting all sorts of syptoms i keep telling my self its pms. But i hope and pray is a little bean in there. I feel like im going crazy i really do. I don't know what you think to this but I thought about keep a pms diary so that every 2ww i can look and say see its pms not pregnant? 

Is it so wrong to hope and wish so hard when you have lost something so precious already?

I know its too early to syptoms of pregnancy but why is it so bad this month ive never had it this bad before? Sorry my OH doesn't understand at all.

Its al disappearing so i guess that means im not pregnant AF is due around the 7th of feb. I've thought about charting but i can't face doing all that I became so obessed it made me ill. Hope you all get your bfp's. I guess we all have to remember that world doesnt stop when ttc and also that there is only around a 20% chance each month.


----------



## marieh2008

NewToAllThis said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> JW - glad your scan went well. 2nd tri already - thats fab!
> 
> Marieh - welcome hun :hi:
> 
> Patiently - hey hun, how are you doing?
> 
> Ayclobes - so sorry hun, hope you are doing ok.
> 
> Lady - not long til your anomaly scan. Can't wait for you to go public and hear what everyone says. I'm sure they'll all understand why you kept it a secret for so long.
> 
> Hello to everyone else - I do read all posts but by the time I get to here, I've forgotten who's where in their cycle etc.... :dohh:
> Still waiting for AF. My body is totally out of whack. Got nearly positive OPK on CD8, didn't test the next day and only managed to DTD once.
> Not actively TTC, don't feel I can.
> Waiting for scan appointment to check my ovaries and uterus. No new yet.

Good luck with your scan:hugs:


----------



## lexi374

NSN :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Told ya!!! :thumbup:

JW :happydance: yay for a great scan!

NTAT i hope you get your appointment through soon and you can properly try again. :hugs:

Patiently hows things with your sister at the mo? :hugs:

Tweak i hope all is good with you! :happydance:

Lady not long til you are half way! :happydance: Thanks for still staying on here and supporting everyone, thats really great of you, i for one appreciate it. :hugs:

Marie any symptoms? :hugs:

Ayc, pink, beach, florida, RM, August, AJ and anyone i missed hi how are you all?? :hugs:

Afm i ovulated somewhere between sun and tues, im gonna call it mon. Opks had lines sun but not as dark as the control, then were gone on mon! So super short surge! :shrug:

Anyway hopefully weve got it covered, we BD every day last week missed mon and did tues am. So im in the tww.

Finally got hold of DHs gp about the SA test, she said yes it means only 2% are normal but because count and motility are high it more than makes up for it, and no they def would not be cause of miscarriages! :shrug: I dunno ive read conflicting info on that 1.

I saw my gp today and asked her the same ? and she thought it could be a possiblity, as there would be alot of abnormal sperm and she said it depends where the abnormality is and whether they were still able to penetrate the egg or not. She did say she wasnt sure as she was not a fertilty expert but would try and find out for me... so the jurys still out on that 1.

I went to see her regarding the info on nk cells and letter from Prof Quenby, she said she could not prescribe me steroids as she would be struck off!! But she could do the progesterone! Shes going to ring the professor i think and try and sort it out! So i have prog to take from 7dpo for 7 days then test if negative will bleed and on to next cycle if positive carry on, and hopefully start steroids?! :wacko:

Cracked a filling midweek so had a trip to the dentist too!! Im glad its friday, just waiting for DH to come home with chinses now! Have a good weekend everyone :hugs: x


----------



## patiently

Hi lexi was wondering where you was...my little sister had a scan last week as she had some bleeding...i felt so bad that i doubted her pregnancy and i prayed so hard that all will be fine and it is...so i am thrilled for her...she saw the baby bouncing in the scan and has another on the 15th feb! im excited for her but so so so fed up with my own situation so its really hard and shes been staying with us for the week now...i want her to be around but its so hard and i cant just tell her to leave...just really wish i had my little baby right now...aww im a little low today just want to get our baby plans on the road now...its been almost two years that we've been ttc now..such a long time and i feel constantly like time is running out! I hope this will be our month...PLEASE GOD! Its getting so hard hearing about everyone being pregnant and all the photo uploads of fb...argh sorry ladies rant over 

Lexi for some reason i think this will be your bfp month...i just have this feeling...when you said you think you o'd i had a feeling that you are going to get your bfp...and you covered all bases too! FXed hun! 

AFM im on c12 and still negative opks...have twinges on both sides but dont think im ovulating just yet, i brought softcups and conceive plus this month but OH is really reluctant to use either so i cant be bothered to fight this month...i have had enough stress and i just want to take it easy...we'll see what happens...Fxed..

How is everyone else?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww patiently :hugs: I know how you feel :hugs: We were TTC 21 months before this bfp.. I used soft cups and preseed (among other things) the month we conceived so FXed for you hun! Keeping you in my prayers :hugs:

hope the Clomid isn't treating you too bad either :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: ladies

I'm sorry I haven't been around much..head has been up my own ass :blush:

Just wanting to chuck you all some :hugs: :dust:

Had another scan today and all is looking good...still sinking in that this MIGHT just be our rainbow baby :dohh:

XXX


----------



## marieh2008

lexi374 said:


> NSN :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Told ya!!! :thumbup:
> 
> JW :happydance: yay for a great scan!
> 
> NTAT i hope you get your appointment through soon and you can properly try again. :hugs:
> 
> Patiently hows things with your sister at the mo? :hugs:
> 
> Tweak i hope all is good with you! :happydance:
> 
> Lady not long til you are half way! :happydance: Thanks for still staying on here and supporting everyone, thats really great of you, i for one appreciate it. :hugs:
> 
> Marie any symptoms? :hugs:
> 
> Ayc, pink, beach, florida, RM, August, AJ and anyone i missed hi how are you all?? :hugs:
> 
> Afm i ovulated somewhere between sun and tues, im gonna call it mon. Opks had lines sun but not as dark as the control, then were gone on mon! So super short surge! :shrug:
> 
> Anyway hopefully weve got it covered, we BD every day last week missed mon and did tues am. So im in the tww.
> 
> Finally got hold of DHs gp about the SA test, she said yes it means only 2% are normal but because count and motility are high it more than makes up for it, and no they def would not be cause of miscarriages! :shrug: I dunno ive read conflicting info on that 1.
> 
> I saw my gp today and asked her the same ? and she thought it could be a possiblity, as there would be alot of abnormal sperm and she said it depends where the abnormality is and whether they were still able to penetrate the egg or not. She did say she wasnt sure as she was not a fertilty expert but would try and find out for me... so the jurys still out on that 1.
> 
> I went to see her regarding the info on nk cells and letter from Prof Quenby, she said she could not prescribe me steroids as she would be struck off!! But she could do the progesterone! Shes going to ring the professor i think and try and sort it out! So i have prog to take from 7dpo for 7 days then test if negative will bleed and on to next cycle if positive carry on, and hopefully start steroids?! :wacko:
> 
> Cracked a filling midweek so had a trip to the dentist too!! Im glad its friday, just waiting for DH to come home with chinses now! Have a good weekend everyone :hugs: x

I'm not sure as most things have calmed down 8dpo. I've still got indigestion and breasts things odd pain and ratty beyound belief tired out. Gassy not sure if my smells better or not had a cold for ages so ive no idea. Oh yea and my pee smells a little werid and i keep going like mad i mean even in the night a few times constantly hungry. I darent test so i will just wait and see. 

I can't see how it could i pray and hope but ive been dissapointed so many times


----------



## marieh2008

Neversaynever said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much..head has been up my own ass :blush:
> 
> Just wanting to chuck you all some :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Had another scan today and all is looking good...still sinking in that this MIGHT just be our rainbow baby :dohh:
> 
> XXX

Good luck glad your scan went well. My friend is due the exact same day.


----------



## marieh2008

Hi everyone, 

Just to say have a nice weekend. Im not pregnant Af isn't due till weekend and now i have no syptoms of anything at all. A little tender when i wipe i know tmi but thats it. Gps cant find any infection


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi ladies! :wave: 

I haven't been around so much either. I've been EXHAUSTED when I get home from work. Mostly posting in my own journal. But now that I'm up so early I could catch up a bit. 

Everything is going fine, so far. HCG came back at 284 yesterday, up from 42 on Tuesday. Doctor was more than happy with that number since it's doubling at a rate of 26 hours. He also gave in and prescribed me progesterone. He didn't think I needed it, but it makes me feel 10x better he did give me it. It's the reason I think I m/c'd both times before, so I wanted to do everything possible to keep this baby. And we have an ultrasound on the 21st! I just keep praying everything goes smoothly!

Hope you all are well :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

patiently said:


> Hi lexi was wondering where you was...my little sister had a scan last week as she had some bleeding...i felt so bad that i doubted her pregnancy and i prayed so hard that all will be fine and it is...so i am thrilled for her...she saw the baby bouncing in the scan and has another on the 15th feb! im excited for her but so so so fed up with my own situation so its really hard and shes been staying with us for the week now...i want her to be around but its so hard and i cant just tell her to leave...just really wish i had my little baby right now...aww im a little low today just want to get our baby plans on the road now...its been almost two years that we've been ttc now..such a long time and i feel constantly like time is running out! I hope this will be our month...PLEASE GOD! Its getting so hard hearing about everyone being pregnant and all the photo uploads of fb...argh sorry ladies rant over
> 
> Lexi for some reason i think this will be your bfp month...i just have this feeling...when you said you think you o'd i had a feeling that you are going to get your bfp...and you covered all bases too! FXed hun!
> 
> AFM im on c12 and still negative opks...have twinges on both sides but dont think im ovulating just yet, i brought softcups and conceive plus this month but OH is really reluctant to use either so i cant be bothered to fight this month...i have had enough stress and i just want to take it easy...we'll see what happens...Fxed..
> 
> How is everyone else?

Well i hope you turn out to have psychic powers and you are right lol!! :thumbup:

Im going to try and chill a bit this tww cos last month i felt a bit obsessive and kept looking at my temp chart and comparing previous months!
Ill start the prog on mon so that will put pay to that cos it will make temps high anyway.

It must be very hard to have your sister staying with you, even though you love her very much its still a reminder she has got something that you want and have been trying very hard to get. :hugs:

How far along is she now?

You are allowed to feel down, we all do from time to time, its become a stressful process for all of us. Try and do something fun with OH to take your mind off things. fx for this month x


----------



## patiently

Tweak glad all is good...

Lexi i totally understand about obsessing in the tww...month after month i try to refrain myself...

My sister is almost 12 weeks now...hence why she is having another scan soon...today is a year since i lost my first baby...and im still not pg huff...im trying not to think about it but its on my mind...i think i will do some retail therapy today...

I really hope I am psychic and you get your bfp...FXed for us!!


----------



## ayclobes

hey ladies, sorry i've been a bit mia, been catching up on homework, working quite a bit and trying not to think about ttc. I've been keeping myself busy so i wont have time to bd just to make a baby lol. I've been back at my diet and am down 15lbs since january..so this is good!


----------



## marieh2008

ayclobes said:


> hey ladies, sorry i've been a bit mia, been catching up on homework, working quite a bit and trying not to think about ttc. I've been keeping myself busy so i wont have time to bd just to make a baby lol. I've been back at my diet and am down 15lbs since january..so this is good!

Well done. Are you a member of a slimming club im a member of weight watchers online here in the uk and ive lost just over 15lbs since jan too great feeling isnt it. Hope it helps with ttc and just for me in general. :happydance:


----------



## marieh2008

Hi guys, im feeling really low today. I don't know but I guess i was convinced that i was pregnant must of been pms but it was worse than ever. We did once in fertile week day before ovulation i think. Why i thought that would be enough I don't know. Some really close friends are expecting number 2 and while I am very pleased for them I guess im selfish wondering when it will be my turn. :shrug:

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## patiently

Hun im so sorry you're having a down day...it does get hard doesnt it and nature can be so cruel by having AF symptoms that are similar to PG symptoms...where are you in your cycle? has AF showed up...if not then try not to worry you're not out until she does...FXed for you hun hope you get your bfp really soon...

Still no positive opk and im cd14. this time last month it was positive but i didnt ovulate until cd 18 so maybe i still have time...i hope ovulation is just around the corner!! my OH has said he doesnt want to bd everyday!!! can you believe it...so we have been trying every other day until my positive opk...then we will try everyday...i hope we get our bfp this cycle!! how is everyone else doing?


----------



## marieh2008

patiently said:


> Hun im so sorry you're having a down day...it does get hard doesnt it and nature can be so cruel by having AF symptoms that are similar to PG symptoms...where are you in your cycle? has AF showed up...if not then try not to worry you're not out until she does...FXed for you hun hope you get your bfp really soon...
> 
> Still no positive opk and im cd14. this time last month it was positive but i didnt ovulate until cd 18 so maybe i still have time...i hope ovulation is just around the corner!! my OH has said he doesnt want to bd everyday!!! can you believe it...so we have been trying every other day until my positive opk...then we will try everyday...i hope we get our bfp this cycle!! how is everyone else doing?

NO AF isnt here but I just know that Im not as much I as want to be I have prayed that I am. But I dont have nay syptoms bar a little back ache now and then and constant going to the loo. Been checked for infections. I hope you get your OPK this month. Hope we both get our BFP very soon. Some people say I would like a baby in summer or winter me I wouldnt mind girl or boy born when ever I would love it just the same. Just hope that I will be blessed with a baby very soon and that everyone on here will. [-o&lt;


----------



## ayclobes

i have the cb digi opks..and i got a :) on cd8 and again just now on cd10! hopefully i o this week! ff told me i'd o tomorrow on cd 11 :/ a bit early?


----------



## marieh2008

HI Ayclobles 

I just wondered does the CB Digi work ive wondered about getting one of those?


----------



## patiently

Ladies how do i upload pic on here...I just took an opk and im not used to the two lines one as i usually use clearblue digital...but i think it is positive the test line is slightly darker than the control line i think i would like to ask you opinion but how do i upload the pic? 

Hope everyone is doing well...x


----------



## lexi374

Sorry no idea, hopefully someone else will know, my test line never got darker than the control but i did ov this month, im crap with lines too.

Get BD, good luck!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone :hi:

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days - we went to visit DH's dad and step mum in Northern Ireland. We had a nice time, but I'm tired now. They are very excited about having a granddaughter and had bought us some tiny pink booties and a story book that DH's dad used to read to him when he was little - it make FIL a bit emotional when he tried to read a bit!

Marieh, I hope AF doesn't show - it's crazy how it can be so hard having so much hope. When I was TTC, I had months where I was sure I was pregnant and then along came :witch:. Remember you're not out until AF shows, so just wait and see, but it's good to be prepared just so it's not so hard if she does :hugs:

Lexi - hope your trip the dentists went well! Good luck this month - I hope Patiently's right too!

Tweak - Glad everything's going according to plan so far!

AYC and Marieh - well done on losing 15lbs! That's good going since Christmas! Being a healthy BMI is a great start to having a healthy pregnancy!

patiently - :hugs: for coping with the trauma your sister has been through and dealing how her pregnancy makes her feel. You are such a strong person and will make a wonderful mummy. I hope so much that you get your BFP soon.

NSN - have been lurking on your journal but didn't have a chance to post. So glad Oopsie is still going strong. Fingers crossed this really is your rainbow baby.

Florida - how's the MS with the twins at the moment? Time's flying for you - happy 10 weeks!

AFM - less than a week to go until the anomaly scan now. I'm hopeful that baby's OK in there and that we'll be given the all clear. I'm pretty sure I've started to feel the odd kick now (a bit like a bubble bursting or an elastic band pinging) which feels crazy but amazing :thumbup: Getting a proper bump now and only 3 more days at work until the big reveal on Monday!


----------



## lexi374

Good to hear from you lady so exciting you are starting to feel movement!! :happydance:

Do we get any bump pics? :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

I need to start taking them so when I take the first one I'll post on here!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lady, MS is still pretty bad. Hopefully it eases soon :thumbup:

patiently, you can either a) load your photos into photo bucket and then paste in hear (which I prefer to do, I think it's easiest) or b) click on "Go Advanced", then click on the little paper clip button at the top row of the icons, upload your picture, close out of the box that had popped up, then click on the little arrow next to the paper clip and click on your uploaded photo to attach it to your post :thumbup:


----------



## patiently

Florida how are you doing happy ten weeks!!! 

Lexi are you feeling any symptoms yet? how many dpo are you?

ladyfog hope your scan goes well!! 

NSN how are? hope all is well...

so here is my test ladies what do you think? the first line is the test line...sorry for the crappy pic it was taken on my blackberry


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Looks positive to me hun!! Get to :sex:


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently to me thats positive, you should ovulate within the next day or so so get cracking lady. good luck this month.

Lady - So exciting your starting to feel the baby, I'm so jealous. good luck with your scans.

Florida - Happy 10wks. Weeks 10-13 were the worst for me but week 14 has started off well!

Lexi good luck this month. I have everything crossed.

Hi everyone else and good luck with everything this month.

afm - 14wks today and feeling much better got to hear babies hb yesterday and it was amazing. I have a little bump. All very boring at the moment!


----------



## patiently

JW aww you have a little bump im excited to see Ladyfogs pics will we be seeing yours too? and before you know it you'll be feeling movement too...!!

Lady i am so excited you're feeling movement that is oh so cute!

Florida so sorry you have MS hope you start feeling better real soon...my sister has lost so much weight due to her MS

Thanks for the replies ladies! i thought it was positive


----------



## marieh2008

Hi guys just an update still not AF but negative pregnancy test at GP. So im confused and we will see. Lets hope im pregnant and just too early to tell. Good Luck everyone and lots of baby dust to you:dust:


----------



## patiently

ok so took an opk again today and its even darker so maybe its a positive today...i dunno...i'll just keep checking my temp in the morning and see what happens but seriously these hot flushes are really taking its toll on me! lol...walking around like a beetroot one minute then shivering the next!


----------



## lexi374

So bump pics from lady, JW, and florida to come then?? :winkwink::thumbup:

Patiently i think some people get longer surges - just get BD!! :thumbup: is DH co-operating? 

Hopefully you are too early marie fx for you :hugs:

AFM im 8-10 dpo, ff has me at 8 but i didnt temp the day i got the positive (well nearly) opk, so if i put in a low temp that day, it makes that the day i ov, so today 10 dpo :shrug: Whatever.... boobs a tiny bit sore and a few cramps but that of course is a side effect of the prog! Temp is fairly level no spike, so i think im def out this month, i dont feel pregnant. i feel proper moody! :dohh: will test friday. Hope every1 else is ok x


----------



## marieh2008

lexi374 said:


> So bump pics from lady, JW, and florida to come then?? :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Patiently i think some people get longer surges - just get BD!! :thumbup: is DH co-operating?
> 
> Hopefully you are too early marie fx for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM im 8-10 dpo, ff has me at 8 but i didnt temp the day i got the positive (well nearly) opk, so if i put in a low temp that day, it makes that the day i ov, so today 10 dpo :shrug: Whatever.... boobs a tiny bit sore and a few cramps but that of course is a side effect of the prog! Temp is fairly level no spike, so i think im def out this month, i dont feel pregnant. i feel proper moody! :dohh: will test friday. Hope every1 else is ok x

Thanks hope you get your bfp soon as well. Just a quick question ive been needing to go to the loo like crazy for over a week now got tested for infections zero turned up. I check my CP everyday and have not the oustide bottom bit of my v looks a bit red have i caused a infection?


----------



## patiently

Hey Lexi your tww is going so quickly hope its your bfp this month fingers crossed!!!

my OH isnt co-operating at all this month. I asked him before taking clomid again this month if he wanted me to take them because we could have a break if it was getting too much and he said no i will be willing i know what i have to do and i promise you i will co-operate...he is doing the exact opposite. He said he doesnt want to try anymore and he wants a long break! after i took clomid suffered from these hot flushes and have been wasting money on opks and lube and softcups im so mad right now i cant even see straight! i just feel so deflated i havent even pressured him have been giving him space with his friends and just time to do what he wants and let him take the initiative to bd and it still hasnt worked! im so annoyed i just give up with this whole thing...


----------



## patiently

Hey Lexi your tww is going so quickly hope its your bfp this month fingers crossed!!!

my OH isnt co-operating at all this month. I asked him before taking clomid again this month if he wanted me to take them because we could have a break if it was getting too much and he said no i will be willing i know what i have to do and i promise you i will co-operate...he is doing the exact opposite. He said he doesnt want to try anymore and he wants a long break! after i took clomid suffered from these hot flushes and have been wasting money on opks and lube and softcups im so mad right now i cant even see straight! i just feel so deflated i havent even pressured him have been giving him space with his friends and just time to do what he wants and let him take the initiative to bd and it still hasnt worked! im so annoyed i just give up with this whole thing...


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently I'm so sorry oh is cooperating after you gave him the choice at the beginning of this cycle. Men are so fing fickle. You must be so upset and frusterated.

Lexi good luck I hope this is your month


----------



## ayclobes

Has anyone used the clear blue easy fertility monitor? i think im at high fertility right now..but its cd13..and i usually o by now! what the heck?! oh well. we've been bd'ing every other day so far this week..so i can only hope. Otherwise, i have an appt with a new re on 2/23! here's to good news!


----------



## marieh2008

patiently said:


> Hey Lexi your tww is going so quickly hope its your bfp this month fingers crossed!!!
> 
> my OH isnt co-operating at all this month. I asked him before taking clomid again this month if he wanted me to take them because we could have a break if it was getting too much and he said no i will be willing i know what i have to do and i promise you i will co-operate...he is doing the exact opposite. He said he doesnt want to try anymore and he wants a long break! after i took clomid suffered from these hot flushes and have been wasting money on opks and lube and softcups im so mad right now i cant even see straight! i just feel so deflated i havent even pressured him have been giving him space with his friends and just time to do what he wants and let him take the initiative to bd and it still hasnt worked! im so annoyed i just give up with this whole thing...

What ever turn he on do it is what i say. Men dont like hard work i dont think, they just a quick job done don't work like that guys. Good luck


----------



## marieh2008

Just to let you all know AF came this morning and im sad im not pregnant but for an hour i thought oh no what if i my period stop. When we were ttc before they stopped for a year with no reason so I would as much as we don't like AF we have to remember that some of us need her so that we can ovulate for the next month and at least have a chance. I have been ttc for a very long time and only now have I releaised that AF isn't always our enemy its also our ali in the ttc world.


----------



## patiently

Ladies i have another day of positive opks??? yesterdays was the darkest then by this morning it was lighter...then this afternoon its darker again?? what is going on? is this normal. I should've just stuck with the clearblue digi's...i havent had a temperature rise yet so i know i havent ovulated just yet...


----------



## lexi374

Ayc sorry havent used the monitor myself but from what ive read it is common not to get a peak the 1st cycle because its still getting to know your cycle, so you may just get lots of highs this time.

Patiently sorry oh isnt co-operating, thats lame of him after he promised aswell, he needs to be honest with you. As for the positive opks i think sometimes your body can gear up to ov, so you get a positive but it doesnt actually get there, so you can have a few positive through out the cycle. Try if dh is happy to, carry on bd until you can see a def temp rise. :hugs:

Marie sorry af came :hugs:

Afm am not loving this weather when is it summer?!? :growlmad:

My friend had a scan today shes 9 weeks am very pleased everything looks good this time..... but cant help feeling so sad and fed up for myself! :cry:
I feel really bad saying that, but i do sometimes feel that we are never gonna get there! In 4 months time it will be 4 years! since i came off depo and here i am still nothing to show for it!! Think im just having a bit of a pity party today sorry.

:hugs: to all x


----------



## marieh2008

lexi374 said:


> Ayc sorry havent used the monitor myself but from what ive read it is common not to get a peak the 1st cycle because its still getting to know your cycle, so you may just get lots of highs this time.
> 
> Patiently sorry oh isnt co-operating, thats lame of him after he promised aswell, he needs to be honest with you. As for the positive opks i think sometimes your body can gear up to ov, so you get a positive but it doesnt actually get there, so you can have a few positive through out the cycle. Try if dh is happy to, carry on bd until you can see a def temp rise. :hugs:
> 
> Marie sorry af came :hugs:
> 
> Afm am not loving this weather when is it summer?!? :growlmad:
> 
> My friend had a scan today shes 9 weeks am very pleased everything looks good this time..... but cant help feeling so sad and fed up for myself! :cry:
> I feel really bad saying that, but i do sometimes feel that we are never gonna get there! In 4 months time it will be 4 years! since i came off depo and here i am still nothing to show for it!! Think im just having a bit of a pity party today sorry.
> 
> :hugs: to all x

Hi thanks im too but like i said before we just get some more fun next month and we get to enjoy being us for while coz its been a while.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone,

Sorry I'm a bit lax in updating - I do come in and read but not always the time to write.
Glad to see all the preggo's are doing well and sorry to those who have had AF, but at the moment I would give anything for AF after 4 bloody months!!
Got scan on 21st to see what the heck is going on in there. I think if I go any longer, I may explode and that won't be pretty :haha:

*Lexi *- 4 years, that's sad - we have been TTC for 2 and a half so I can understand some of what you are feeling. *Ayclobes*, I think we have been TTC for about the same time. :hugs:


----------



## patiently

NTAT i really hope AF shows soon i really do four months is a long time it must be so frustrating...

Lexi im so sorry your having a bad day hun...sometimes those negative thoughts come rushing back when you thought they left. I know exactly what you mean about feeling sad for yourself and happy for your friend because thats exactly how i feel with my sister. I've been trying for almost two years and i find that so hard to absorb so i have to say you are such a brave and inspirational woman who WILL have her baby because you deserve it! Sometimes I think that the more challenges we face the greater the reward in the end. You never know in a years time we could be discussing parenting advice or complaining about lack of sleep instead of ttc...I hope you get your deserving bfp this month..how many dpo are you now? FXed for you...and this weather is getting on my nerves too...so cold and i dont like the snow...yes its pretty but its not practical. 

Marieh2008 im sorry AF came...but you know you are so right when it comes to AF because although when she arrives it means we aren't pregnant it does mean we have another shot the following month so i am thankful for that...and you just have to wait a few weeks and you will be back in the race again GL for next months bfp! 

AFM i know i havent ovulated and i probably won't until really late if it all. I think all the stress of my OH not co-operating with me has delayed Ovulation so will try and bd as much as possible but not too hopeful at the moment...I ovulated on 50mg of clomid so maybe i should've stuck to that...well we'll see 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## patiently

wow im actually surprised ff has detected ovulation...im not too convinced but it puts me at 3dpo...still not hopeful but we'll see


----------



## marieh2008

NewToAllThis said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I'm a bit lax in updating - I do come in and read but not always the time to write.
> Glad to see all the preggo's are doing well and sorry to those who have had AF, but at the moment I would give anything for AF after 4 bloody months!!
> Got scan on 21st to see what the heck is going on in there. I think if I go any longer, I may explode and that won't be pretty :haha:
> 
> *Lexi *- 4 years, that's sad - we have been TTC for 2 and a half so I can understand some of what you are feeling. *Ayclobes*, I think we have been TTC for about the same time. :hugs:

Can I just ask do you take any supplements to help regulate your cycle? I take a few and really helps me.


----------



## marieh2008

Just wanted to ask to what you ladies think of this. Im considering periodic testing once every 3 or 4 months because I can't put myself through that every month. I lost my son at 23 weeks plus 5 days I drove myself crazy with all the testing to conceive him and we missed out on the romance and we became distant in that respect. Now were stronger than ever and do not want it to turn into a chore. I have a rough idea when im ovulating but I am going to do the sticks without him knowing he hated that. Is this a bad idea does that mean it will be harder to concieve I have pcos as it is.


----------



## lexi374

Marie i think the relaxed approach is a great idea, i need to do that myself, easier said than done though eh?! As long as you are having regular bd you should be fine.

Patiently thanks hun, good luck for you this cycle :hugs:

Ntat glad you got the scan sorted :hugs:

Afm tested with ic, BFN blah was sure i was out anyway, will test again tom to make sure and then stop the progesterone. Will be glad to stop that its made me very moody and tired x


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi guys, just popping in with some :hugs: and :dust:

NTAT - not long until you scan now. Hope you get some answers. You've been very strong in all this an I hope everything gets back on track soon for you.

Lexi - sorry the progesterone has made you feel crappy. How many DPO are you? It may be still early, but if AF arrives, hope she's kind this month.

Patiently - just BD as much as OH allows :winkwink: Did you get any in before FF said you ovulated? Good luck :hugs:

Marie - I think everyone has to do what's right for them. I'm lucky that it's never taken me long to get pregnant but I can understand the danger of getting obsessed if it takes a while. There is nothing wring with just enjoying each other and having a much sex as you can - think of all the people that get pregnant by accident! If you know roughly the right time, I guess you could book some romantic dates up for around that time to get you both in the mood. DH doesn't have to know about the timing does he? I'd find it really hard not to test, but if you have the willpower to put it out of your mind then it can't hurt. 

AFM, scan on Monday. This week at work has been crazy busy so it's gone really quickly! Trying to book a holiday away at the moment. we're meant to be going with my friend and her OH, but thy won't agree to any dates! I've got quite a limited window of opportunity now so I hope we get it organised soon. I'd like to have one last couples trip somewhere sunny.


----------



## patiently

Lady yes we did we bd two days before o day and the day of o day according to ff...should i still bd even though ff has confirmed ovulation...also i am having mild cramping on and off throughout the day...


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! Hope you are all doing well!! Sorry I haven't been around. I am just so worn out about all of this TTC!!

I heard back from my doctor yesterday and the tissue from my 4th MC could not be tested. I think someone screwed up but they are not telling me that. I am so furious because after 4 MC I only have tissue testing for 1 to go on!!! The OB then proceeds to tell me that she thinks I should try IVF next time so that they can test for chromosomal problems before its implanted. I am pretty sure that IVF is pretty expensive and seems a little extreme to me when only 1 tissue test shows a chromosomal problem, the other MC's could have been something else. In addition, all of my (and DH's) recurring MC testing has come back normal. I don't know what do you girls think? 
I need to make an appt to talk to my specialist to see what he thinks about all of this.


----------



## patiently

Beach glad to have you back...we missed you! sorry that they didnt do any testing this time also...it must be so frustrating. I dont see how they can come to the conclusion that it is a cromosomal issue when they've only tested tissue once...I think maybe you should get a second opinion...and all your recurrent tests came back normal so maybe your mc's were sadly just bad luck and your next one will be successful... x

Lexi you're not out yet not until AF shows and hopefully she doesnt! FXed for you x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently, I see you've had another day of positive OPKs today? How confusing :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Hey, do you mind if I join in here?

I'm Holly (you all can call me Wookie), I'm 33 years old, and currently going through my second miscarriage as we speak. I had a mmc that was discovered on July 18th last year at 10 weeks (the baby didn't make it beyond 6, apparently), and a D&C the same day. It took us 6 cycles to conceive again, when we got our 2nd BFP last Thursday. Got betas done on Friday and Sunday, and Monday the results showed my hcg was 55, and dropped down to 21...so a miscarriage was impending. Well, Wednesday it started, and I'm still going through it, although naturally this time.

We are going to wait one cycle, then try again. This last bfp was obtained through the use of Clomid, as my progesterone was a bit low, and I needed to ovulate a bit more strongly. Well, it worked, as we did get pregnant. Once my AF returns, we're going to do 2 or 3 natural cycles before hopping aboard the Clomid train again. 

I am quite frustrated by the prospect of this happening a 3rd time before my docs will do any testing...I've asked twice, and they're pretty adamant about it. I think it's heartbreaking and ridiculous. I mean, how great of a chance can I have of carrying the 3rd to term, since I've already had 2 mc's in the past 7 months??? Ridiculous!!!!!!!

Thanks for listening, and don't mind if I join all of you!


----------



## patiently

Florida...I know its really confusing...but this afternoon i think the test line was getting lighter...i have been having AF cramping though and I thought that was weird since i never get that until after Ovulation...but im experiencing that right now...my OH doesnt want to bd any more this week though so if i am yet to ovulate im defo out this cycle...i have no cm either...hmmm really confusing...will check my temp tomorrow and see where it stands...how are things with you still got bad ms? hope you're feeling well...

Wookie welcome! we are glad to have you here! its such a pain that they wont offer any testing until after 3 mc's like the first one wasnt bad enough you have to experience that twice more just to be taken seriously. Really frustrating isnt it...was you put on progesterone for your last bfp? hope you ind this thread to be as supportive and comforting as i have x


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks patiently!
I am definitely going for a second opinion. The IVF suggestion was by a normal OB (who I only saw for the D&C) so I definitely need to speak to the specialist who was doing all the testing. He said after all my testing that he really feels that this has all been just bad luck for me. There is nothing in my testing that would show any reason for us not to have a normal baby. I have an appt with him on March 1st so we'll see what he says. Seems like a long time away!
BTW - why does DH not want to BD any more this week? :( Doesn't he want a baby too? Men!!!! :shrug:

Welcome wookie - I have no idea why they make you wait until #3 for testing but that happened to me too. I guess they feel like its pretty normal to have 2. I have now had 4 MC's in 13 months and while I have had the testing, I still don't have any answers.


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently, I used to get cramps when I o'd so maybe that's the reason? As long as you BD's a day or so ago there' still a good chance, but why does OH not want to DB? It's not meant to be a chore!! FX for you this month :hugs:

Hi Beach! Glad you're doing OK, but sorry the Dr is being a bit extreme! I think IVF would be a pretty extreme measure seeing all your testing has come back OK. And even if all you losses were due to dodgy chromosomes, they could have been different problems - as your specialist said, that would just make it bad luck. Are you starting to TTC again after the MC?

Welcome wookie :flower:. Sorry for your losses and hope you're not in too much pain. I'm proof that you can definitely have a healthy pregnancy after 2 losses (well, fingers crossed!) and you will meet others on this thread in the same boat so there's still hope. It's frustrating that they won't do detailed testing, but my GP did arrange any blood tests she could which put my mind at rest regarding anything simple to fix - maybe yours could do the same?


----------



## BeachChica

Ladyfog said:


> Hi Beach! Glad you're doing OK, but sorry the Dr is being a bit extreme! I think IVF would be a pretty extreme measure seeing all your testing has come back OK. And even if all you losses were due to dodgy chromosomes, they could have been different problems - as your specialist said, that would just make it bad luck. Are you starting to TTC again after the MC?

Hi Lady :wave: - I am not sure what to do about trying. I wanted to start this month but since I don't have an appt with the specialist until March 1st I may need to wait. I have a big trip to Europe planned at the end of May. Since my MC's seem to be about the 8-10 week mark I wanted to be either past that or before that on my trip. I would hate to have a late MC overseas. So if I don't try this month then I would probably start again in April.


----------



## lexi374

patiently said:


> Beach glad to have you back...we missed you! sorry that they didnt do any testing this time also...it must be so frustrating. I dont see how they can come to the conclusion that it is a cromosomal issue when they've only tested tissue once...I think maybe you should get a second opinion...and all your recurrent tests came back normal so maybe your mc's were sadly just bad luck and your next one will be successful... x
> 
> Lexi you're not out yet not until AF shows and hopefully she doesnt! FXed for you x

AF wont show til i stop the prog, tested again today bfn, had stopped prog last night anyway. So i guess AF will come tomorrow or monday. :shrug:

On to the next cycle! "sighs"

Welcome wookie, sorry you are going through another loss, hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for you like Lady and some of the other ladies on here. :hugs:

Beach maybe you could wait until you get back from your big trip in may before you try again? Good luck whatever you decide. :hugs:

Patiently do you think you have def ovd now? If so you are well into your tww. :hugs:

Lady a holiday somewhere warm sounds great i could really do with that now! If we go away it will be in june, seems like a long way off yet! :dohh:

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## patiently

Im sorry you got another bfn lexi...hope next month will be your month...! really got everything crossed for you...

Beach whenever you feel to start trying again is when you should...i think it depends on how you feel so long as everything else is ok

AFM i think i have ovulated its so hard to tell especially because my temp isnt up but huge amounts but last night my duvet dropped off so i woke up an hour before testing time and couldnt get back to sleep as it was freezing so i dont know if this would effect my temps? my room temperature has dropped too...i dont know i think im njust going to wait and see im so tired of stressing all the time...only thing i have noticed is cramping but not like o cramping more like AF and i dont really have any cm but when i do its creamy...huh lets just see...

Hope you have a good weekend girls x


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies, I guess I will just see what the specialist says and go from there. This has all been so frustrating!!

Lexi - I noticed in your signature that you have been diagnosed with high NK cells. Someone in another thread I'm in mentioned NK cells too. I have asked 2 doctors now about this test and they have both shrugged it off saying that there is not enough info about this for this test to be useful. Were you ever given a reason for your MC's? Are you doing anything taking anything for the high NK cells?

Patiently - those could be implantation cramps!!!! Oh gosh, I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## lexi374

Beach - its the same here, when you mention nk cells you can see the doctors backing away. I couldnt get the test (i had a uterine biopsy, some just test through your blood but the biopsy is meant to be more accurate) on the nhs, but id read up about a professor that worked for the nhs that had done trials, so i paid to see her and have the test. All other tests we had were normal. None of my miscarriages had developed past 6 weeks, i just dont believe its down to bad luck! Apparently less than 5% is normal and mine was 10.2%. When i get bfp i will be on steroids until 12 weeks (prednisolone). 

I guess it remains to be seen if this will work for me but other people have had success so i hope so!

Things are diff in the U.S. so im not sure how you would go about it, but could you find a doc that would be willing to try you on steroids for your next pregnancy? :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi :hi:

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. I've just been hanging out at home today, and having a rest. It's just what I've needed after a very busy week at work.

Beach, your trip to Europe sounds exciting - if you need any suggestions for places visit, I'm sure me and the other UK girls will be happy to help! I also lived in France for a year so could give you some ideas for there as well if you need any :flower: I wouldn't want to do a bit trip like that while pregnant (MS could make it difficult in the first trimest from about 6 weeks) so maybe wait until you're back or start trying while you're away? Is the specialist doing any more tests for you in March?

Lexi hope AF is kind to you this month :hugs:. Onwards and upwards eh? :shrug:

As promised, got DH to take a bump pic - here you go...


----------



## patiently

LADY what a cute cute cute lil baby bump...so sweet!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lexi - thanks for the info on the NK cells. its interesting the way doctors shy away from this. I am going to ask the specialist at my next appt about what my options are at this point. I never really make it past about 8 weeks (that seems to be where the growth stops).

Lady - I love your bump pic!!! Thanks for offering info about Europe I may take you girls up on it. I have been doing a lot of research and its exhausting. We will be spending 6 days in Barcelona and then taking a 12 day Med cruise that goes to: Nice (FR), Florence (IT), Rome (IT), Naples (IT), Venice (IT), Dubruvnik (Croatia), and Kotor (Montenegro). I was born in Spain but I haven't been there since I was young so I feel like this is really my first time in Europe.


----------



## patiently

so my temp dropped this morning and ff has taken away my ovulation date so it looks like i havent ovulated yet??? argh this cycle is so confusing last cycle my chart was so easy to interpret and with all this positive opks its becoming even more challenging...i think im going to count myself out this cycle because between charting using opks and my OH its stressing me out...


----------



## lexi374

Beach good luck with your doc, i hope they can help you. :hugs:

Lady cute bump, you look very slim! :hugs:

Patiently looking at your chart i dont think you ovd either, your post ov temps were around 36.6 last month. I hope you can get oh to bd for a little longer. :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Lexi i have given up trying to gently persuade my OH he is acting so childish at the moment and I have given up...im just frustrated!! and the fact that i havent ovulated yet is driving me crazy too..i ovulated on 50 mg yet i still havent on 100mg...and im suffering from hot flashes everyday! i should've just stuck with the 50mg...i know im going to be out this month and from how my chart is looking it seems like its going to be a very long month! I really feel to just throw the towel in!!! sorry for my rant ladies i just cant shake this feeling ive tried so hard and now im trying by myself as OH is being a right pain the the backside! So selfish!!!...sometimes i just wish he could deposit his sperm somewhere so i can have access to it when i wanted...wouldnt that make life so much easier?


----------



## patiently

Lexi are your temps supposed to stay the same after o every month...?


----------



## lexi374

Patiently im sorry hun, yes a 'deposit' would be so much easier!! :hugs:

No, they will not be the same every month eg temps will be higher in summer than winter, you will get to know whats right for you. I would think last month will be similar to this month as long as you keep things the same eg same time, heating on or off, whether you wear anything in bed or not etc.


----------



## lexi374

Sometimes you can have a dip on the day of ovulation, im wondering if you will ov today? :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Patiently - don't give up I think your chart looks good. I usually get a dip like that right before O. I think you'll O today or tomorrow. Can you try to squeeze out one more "deposit" from him today? Men!!! Today or tomorrow would be key for you this month I think. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## patiently

Thanks Lexi i have been sleeping the same really apart from when my covers dropped off...

Beach i think i will o soon as ive been getting a lot more cm...but I know he will be unwilling tonight and if i o tonight or tomorrow it would be too late to bd tomorrow...i have just sat on the bathroom floor and cried to myself from frustration and upset...but thank you both for being encouraging i really appreciate it...!! hope you both get your bfp's real soon!! x


----------



## BeachChica

patiently said:


> Beach i think i will o soon as ive been getting a lot more cm...but I know he will be unwilling tonight and if i o tonight or tomorrow it would be too late to bd tomorrow...i have just sat on the bathroom floor and cried to myself from frustration and upset...but thank you both for being encouraging i really appreciate it...!! hope you both get your bfp's real soon!! x

Gosh I can't believe how difficult he's being!! :( Sorry you have to go through this, as if this isn't already heard enough on us. They have such a small part!!!
Well try tonight and if its a no go I think you should still try for tomorrow. It can't hurt and you still might be able to catch the egg. The last time I was prego I had stopped BD thinking I had O'd but a couple days later my temps actually had a bigger dip and that was O. Thankfully those sperm lasted a couple extra days. Good luck!


----------



## patiently

aww thanks beach..tried again tonight and he simply said im not in the mood...it really makes me rather angry if im honest...like you said its hard enough without having to battle with him...so i know im out this month..the last time i bd was thursday and i know it cant last that long so...i dont even think he will want to bd tomorrow either...im really getting tired of his selfish ways! if he doesnt want to try anymore or even needs a break from us then he just needs to say so and stop giving me false hope...what man doesnt want to bd i dont understand!!! thanks again anyway x


----------



## marieh2008

patiently said:


> aww thanks beach..tried again tonight and he simply said im not in the mood...it really makes me rather angry if im honest...like you said its hard enough without having to battle with him...so i know im out this month..the last time i bd was thursday and i know it cant last that long so...i dont even think he will want to bd tomorrow either...im really getting tired of his selfish ways! if he doesnt want to try anymore or even needs a break from us then he just needs to say so and stop giving me false hope...what man doesnt want to bd i dont understand!!! thanks again anyway x

Patiently I think you should talk to him and ask him wants wrong. Last time we were ttc it became a chore and he got like that. So I would ask him whats a matter. Hope we all get our BFPS soon. x

Also ladies I was just wondering ive had a 2 day lightish period never that short. Then after sex i had some bleeding cervix still soft and high and had a tiny bit of yellowish cm anyone any idea whats going on. Not to mention the headaches all the time ive done 2 clear blue pregnancy test both neg and doc did a wee one last week again neg. So im sure its not that but just wondered if anyone has any ideas. Thanks


----------



## BeachChica

Marieh - How many DPO are you? Do you temp?


----------



## patiently

Marieh2008 maybe you're testing too early give it a few more days and see what happens...Good luck


----------



## lexi374

Marie as the others said what dpo are you? You are maybe too early?

Patiently hope you are ok today. :hugs:

AFM still no AF, i havent taken any progesterone pessaries since friday morning and i though af came a couple of days later, but no sign yet and temp was still a little up this morning. (nope def not preggo, i checked!) Just hope it has not screwed up my cycle, just want it here so i can get on with it!


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently - :hugs: sorry things haven't gone according to plan this month.

Lexi - Any sign of AF?

Marieh, not much wisdom to add I'm afraid. Maybe is is a bit early to test? When's AF due?

AFM, I had my anomaly scan today and all's well. The little lady was squiggling around and being awkward so we have to go back next week to have another look at her heart but I'm feeling pretty relaxed as the had a good look at her a few weeks ago. DH couldn't really make out much last time, but the sonographer took the time to show him everything this time so he got to see all her bits and pieces. We even got to see her face - chin, lips, and a little nose! I've attached a photo, but it's not great. We're hoping to get a better one next week!


----------



## patiently

Lexi i hope your going to get a late BFP...have you been testing still? if AF is on her way i hope she comes quickly so you can try again and maybe be one step closer to your bfp GL

Lady what a gowejuss little lady you have! you must be over the moon...congrats x

AFM I have given up this cycle but im still charting just so i know when i should expect AF! GL ladies who are bd or testing this week fxed and baby dust to all x


----------



## patiently

Lexi i hope your going to get a late BFP...have you been testing still? if AF is on her way i hope she comes quickly so you can try again and maybe be one step closer to your bfp GL

Lady what a gowejuss little lady you have! you must be over the moon...congrats x

AFM I have given up this cycle but im still charting just so i know when i should expect AF! GL ladies who are bd or testing this week fxed and baby dust to all x


----------



## BeachChica

lexi374 said:


> AFM still no AF, i havent taken any progesterone pessaries since friday morning and i though af came a couple of days later, but no sign yet and temp was still a little up this morning. (nope def not preggo, i checked!) Just hope it has not screwed up my cycle, just want it here so i can get on with it!

Hi Lexi - can I ask why you take the progesterone? Are you taking those right after OV? I was taking them on my last pregnancy but I started them very late so not sure if it helped. I hope you get a late BFP too!!


----------



## lexi374

Beach this is the first time ive used them, she said i could take them at 7 dpo for 7 days to help with implantation. I only did 5 days cos i knew i wasnt preggo, wish i hadnt taken them now! Still no sign of AF, am getting seriously frustrated! She said not to take them straight afer ov as this could cause ectopic. :shrug: Who knows? Every doc says something different!

Lady fab scan pic :thumbup: so pleased for you that all looks good, and you get another scan yay!! :happydance:


----------



## marieh2008

good morning ladies 

well i was due on the 7th came on 9th very light 2 days stopped. I had a normal period 12-16 jan. So I have no idea we only had intercourse once last month OH has a really bad back. But im sure im not pregnant just frightened because I bled after sex and never have before. My mum is currently having tests for cervical cancer. But I called my gp shes said right well we will do a smear and i will check your cervix and do a blood test. Joy shes been trying to get me have one since last nov im only just 25. So im not getting my hopes up because ive done 2 tests and she has so I just need to make sure i have not got a infection. 

Lady Frog im glad you had a good scan and at least it means you get another one next week. 

Fingers crossed for us all for a BFP soon. x


----------



## BeachChica

lexi374 said:


> Beach this is the first time ive used them, she said i could take them at 7 dpo for 7 days to help with implantation. I only did 5 days cos i knew i wasnt preggo, wish i hadnt taken them now! Still no sign of AF, am getting seriously frustrated! She said not to take them straight afer ov as this could cause ectopic. :shrug: Who knows? Every doc says something different!

Lexi - so were you taking it because you tested low for progesterone? It looks like you have been prego 3 times so it doesn't seem like you've had a problem with implantation.... I was just curious, I was prescribed it for low progesterone levels. I see you've had a few MC too so just wondering what kinds of things they are trying with you. Have you had any of the tissue from your pregnancies tested?


----------



## BeachChica

Mariah - hope everything comes back Ok with your testing. I still hope your missing period is a BFP and the couple days of bleeding was implantation. How long are your cycles usually and how far along are you now?


----------



## patiently

Hey ladies...Happy belated Valentines!! i think i may have ovulated now but im remianing on the fence for the next couple of days my OH still didnt want to bd this week so if i have o then have totally missed that window! Argh and i tried to persuade him...even valentines night can you believe it...im so exhausted after this cycle...have made an appointment to see my gp this friday to discuss whether i should stay on 100mg seeing as i didnt ovulate early enough.. just want AF to come now so i can at least be hopeful for next month...hope you all had a romantic evening if you do celebrate valentines day x


----------



## marieh2008

BeachChica said:


> Mariah - hope everything comes back Ok with your testing. I still hope your missing period is a BFP and the couple days of bleeding was implantation. How long are your cycles usually and how far along are you now?

Thanks I had really bad cramps so i think it was a light period usually 28 to 30 days. I would have had syptoms by now thats why I really don't think I am I reacon i would of been about 4 weeks so it should of shown on a pregnancy test. I thought that implantation happens 6 - 12days after ovulation.
So im sure im not I just have a really bad cold and constant headaches and indigestion.


----------



## lexi374

Well im at least 15 dpo and i think i may have just had an extremely faint positive! Not getting my hopes up yet cos its sooooo faint i think im seeing things. Will update later :hugs:


----------



## marieh2008

lexi374 said:


> Well im at least 15 dpo and i think i may have just had an extremely faint positive! Not getting my hopes up yet cos its sooooo faint i think im seeing things. Will update later :hugs:

I hope it was fingers crossed for you.


----------



## pink80

lexi374 said:


> Well im at least 15 dpo and i think i may have just had an extremely faint positive! Not getting my hopes up yet cos its sooooo faint i think im seeing things. Will update later :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Spoiler





These are Asda and Frer, clear blue digi says not pregnant but i dont think these are as sensitive??


----------



## pink80

That's a definite bfp!! The digi isn't anywhere near as sensitive - that'll take a couple of days

Congratulations :happydance: xx


----------



## Tweak0605

Lexi, OMG! I can DEFINITELY see a 2nd line on that FRER and the other one!!! I say that's your BFP!!! CONGRATS!!

Oh, and the digi's aren't as sensitive. I'd test again in a few days with a digi!!


----------



## marieh2008

lexi374 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 340331
> 
> 
> View attachment 340332
> 
> 
> These are Asda and Frer, clear blue digi says not pregnant but i dont think these are as sensitive??

Congratulations Hope this is your forever baby bean. x


----------



## BeachChica

Lexi - Congrats your tests look good. :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I really hope this is it for you!!!


Patiently :hugs:

Mariah - don't give up yet. My last pregnancy did not show on a HPT until a couple days after AF was due. I also did not have any symptoms. FX for you!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...:wohoo: you got a BFP sending you :dust: for stickyness :hugs:

Patiently...I'm so sorry your OH is being so difficult :hugs: I encountered the same issues every time and it made me so mad...hurt and upset. In the end we had a massive argument and we talked it out. We both wanted a baby badly..we both had to make changes and we both had to compromise. I hope you manage to find some sort of an agreement that gets you your BFP :hugs: also...I don't think opk's work well/or are accurate when taking clomid :flower:

Marie...sorry you're getting a raw deal too...the times I've gotten pregnant is when I've thrown the towel in and gone with bodily signs. I guess you having PCOS makes it more difficult though :hugs: 

Wookie...sorry you have found yourself in here too...lots of lovely ladies to support you. Sorry for your losses :hugs: it doesn't get easier but you have to have the hope :hugs:

Beach...I personally believe that if your losses follow the same pattern, there is an issue but no necessarily a chromosome issue if that makes sense? A girl from work has a three yr old boy. Last year she had three losses...never got past 6 weeks. She had the testing done, takes 75mg of baby aspirin due to them finding she had higher end of normal clotting issue and she's now 17 weeks along. Also IVF won't change things...unless you do the PGD and people are so divided on that too. Yes it can pick up things such as translocations but one of the random chromosome issues it won't. Anyway...don't give up hun :hugs:

Lady...tiny cute bump and love the scan pic :cloud9: goes to show that even 6mm fluid can mean sod all :hugs:

Just...looking good :flower:

Tweak..happy 6 weeks :yipee:

:hi: to anyone I've missed..sorry :flower:

AFM...all ok with me :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks NSN! Were you ever given a reason for your losses? It gives me hope when I see people with multiple losses have success in the end. I am hoping my specialist has some other guidance for me. I did not think the IVF was a good option at this point either. I just wish I would have had the tissue analysis from this last MC :(


----------



## lexi374

Thanks ladies! It means a lot! :hugs:

Have had a nightmare day trying to get hold of theses steroids, my gp is such a pain in the arse! :dohh:

Anyway to cut along story short DH was in birmingham today for a meeting, so he managed to go to coventry after and get the prescription from Prof Quenby herself as gp was not co-operating. She has spoke to my gp and i will get the cyclogest from her tomorrow. I have 4 weeks of Prednisolone, then Quenby said i should be able to get them from EPAU! We will see i guess.

I was so sure i was out, Ive never had a bfp this late before, now im stressing over the fact ov was late, and then the egg has been floating around for like 2 weeks before it implants. No symptoms. Arggh this is all just 1 big worry will just have to hope and pray as always. :thumbup:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi....deep breaths babe :hugs: all will be ok

Beach...I was due for testing on the 10th of January...I had an oopsie moment of rudies and caught before testing and straight after third loss which was early :wacko:

XxX


----------



## patiently

Lexi i knew it i really do think im psychic...i really do!! do you remember that i said i had a feeling that this will be your month...CONGRATULATIONS!!! im so happy for you!!! dont worry ok...take it one day at a time...so happy for you!!

Hi NSN glad all is well with you...

Marieh2008 hope you are feeling ok today...

AFM my younger sister had a scan today and the baby is so cute in the little pic..but i had to leave urgently and i just broke down on my own in my car...i just feel so lost like im not the person i was before we started ttc...everyone is getting pregnant apart from me! sorry for the rant just feeling so so so so so low...my OH wants us to just stop ttc next month but i cant...i am not ready to throw the towel in and im even considering using clomid again without him knowing...i know that is so bad...but when i talk about it he just says stop fussing over it...it should just happen by itself...and i feel even worst after...it should just happen but for me its taking so long...just fed up!


----------



## lexi374

Patiently i do remember what you said. it was one of my first thoughts this morning when i saw that line! You are def psychic! :thumbup:

Im sorry you are having such a shit time of it, ive felt like you do now so many times, and when it takes a while to get pregnant it makes it even worse. PMA you WILL get there!! 

I duno what the answer is with oh...Do you need to tell him when you take clomid? Maybe you are telling him to much, try and pretend to go with the flow even if you are still keeping a check on things.

Afm I text my oldest friend to tell her today, im godmother to her daughter, and she said she peed on a stick today too and its positive! She was worrying about how to tell me! So thats 2 of my close friends that are pregnanat, i said to dh earlier they will have their babies and we will still be stuck on groundhog day! :dohh: Pal is so hard! :cry:

:hugs: to all x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lexi congrats :)

Patiently, :hugs: :hugs: hun


----------



## justwaiting

OMG lexi I'm so excited for you. I hope this is it I have everything crossed. PMA lady!!!!


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently I'm so sorry your having a shit time. Maybe have a ntnp month and pick it back up the month after if you don't get your bfp.
I really hope things get better for you soon


----------



## marieh2008

Hi Ladies hope your all well. Im going to the docs today for my first smear ewwwwwww. I have releaised that we need to enjoy our time together it will happen at some point I just need to keep loosing weight. But last week was totm light buts still had a gain of 3lbs weigh in is sat and still 2lbs of that remain and I have done everything im meant to so im a bit confused. Im full of cold runny nose bad head driving me crazy. Hope all you pregnant ladies get on ok and have lovely bubbas. All us ttc ladies let hope it happens soon and lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi, Just a quick post as I really need to get to work!

Congratulations Lexi!! And yay to Prof Quenby for getting the steroids sorted when your Dr was being crap! There's no reason why this won't be your rainbow - just take each step at a time and you'll be getting fat like me in no time!!

JW - wow 15 weeks! :happydance:

Patiently - my heart really does go out to you at the moment :hugs::hugs: Maybe it is worth just taking a step back for a month - to give yourself a rest if nothing else. It may make OH realise that he does want to try after all. I was thinking about you this morning, wondering whether you just need to talk it all out and work out what's bothering OH. If you can talk it through (like NSN did with her DH) then maybe you can work it all out? You WILL get your baby, but I'm sorry it's all a bit shit for you at the moment :hugs:

Hope all the pregnant ladies are doing well and lots of :dust: to anyone that needs it.

My little lady says hello - she's kicking away after I've just had some breakfast!


----------



## patiently

Marieh...hope you are ok and your test wasnt too uncomfortable for you...when will you get the results? hope you feel better soon and baby dust to you too

Ladyfog thank you for your message and having me in your thoughts...i think i will take a step back next month well if i ever ovulate this cycle...i thought i o'd two days ago as i had a big thermal jump but today it went back down a little. I guess tomorrow mornings temp will give me more of an insight...and you're 20 weeks already time seems to be flying by...you just announced your pregnancy and you're already half way...wow! just hope i will be joining you ladies soon...i think the majority of women who have posted on here are actually expecting now...have you announced it at work yet? 

Lexi how are you feeling? hope all is well...

Florida how are you getting on...? 

To everyone else hello and hope you have a great evening...x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: patiently, I'm well. Had a scan yesterday and saw the babies, they're well. Thanks for asking :)


----------



## marieh2008

Hi Ladies im ok it wasn't too bad actually. They will ring if there is anything unexpected. Im trying to learn to relax and ttc not going that well yet lol, Enjoy being a couple while its just us.I know how you feel ive had miscarriages at beginning and later stages to my son born at 23weeks 5 days was a still birth. So my heart really does hurt but I had a breakdown after loosing him not just caused by that so im trying to relax.

Floridagirl - glad your scann went well. 

Glad everyone is ok, Lots of baby dust to everyone who needs it.


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies! May I join? Im 24 and had 2 losses (last D&C was oct '11) and were now trying again. Im 6doo at the moment and hoping for a bfp in few days :). Its nice to see peoples sigs with babies now half way up the scale... Hope thats me one day! Lol. X


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lexi - :yipee: :wohoo: Congrats hun. Made up for you. Sorry you're worrying, a normal part of PAL to be honest and nothing anyone says will change it. Just take comfort in the fact that miracles do happen :hugs:

Florida - amazing news regarding your scan. Been thinking of you and your twins lately :hugs:

Patiently - you remind me of me!! We seem to be having the same struggles. I'm here if you want to talk. Don't post much at the moment as not much positive to talk about but if you need someone, I'm happy to lend an ear :friends:

Lady - what does it feel like being kicked by your little lady? :cloud9:

Inoue - come join us, you're most welcome. Sorry for your losses :hugs:

AFM - Not much going on. Scan on Tuesday has been put back til Friday. Just need some answers!


----------



## ayclobes

I'm 11dpo, and i've been having constant dreams about getting my bfp for the past few days..one dream i took a digi and it said "little bit pregnant" hmmm. i had these dreams in oct, and sure enough i was pregnant! we will see..af is due 2/19-2/23


----------



## lexi374

Florida yay for a great scan! :happydance:

Patiently big :hugs: hun have posted in your journal.

Welcome Inoue sorry you find yourself here but i hope we can support you. :hugs:

Marie glad your test wasnt too bad. :hugs:

Ayc i hope your dream is right! :hugs:

Jw wow time is flying for you, you will be feeling kicks next! :hugs:

Lady aww your little lady kicking you :baby:. :hugs: 

Tweak all ok? :hugs:

Beach how are you hun? :hugs:

Ntat sorry your scan was put back but hopefully you are going to get some answers very soon. :hugs:

Pink how are you? :hugs:

Nsn hope you had a fab trip!! :hugs:

Wookie :hugs:

AJ where are you? :hugs:

To anyone i forgot im so sorry :hugs:

AFM went to gp yest to get the prog, and she was even being difficult about that, after she had agreed to give it to me! Anyway she has given me 2 weeks and said ill have to get the rest from the hospital! :shrug:

Wanna go to sleep and wake up in 2nd tri! Wouldnt that be nice?! :haha:

Not feeling confident about this 1 but hey ho.... fx x


----------



## patiently

Ayclobes i hope your dreams are real!! FXed for you hun!!! 

Lexi sorry your dr is being a pain..i know its hard but try and be positive...you have every chance that this little one will be sticky and before you know it you'll be in the 2nd trimester!! Take it one day at a time hun x 

NTAT thank you so much for your message its tough isnt it...but were here to help each other so if you ever want to talk feel free ok...i was also thinking of limiting my posts on here due to my negative thoughts and think i will stop posting on here as i dont want to bring anyone else down so i have decided that i will only put negative thoughts in my journal if i can help it! I hope AF comes so you can resume ttc also and hope your scan can give you some answers...x

Inoue welcome...sorry for your losses..i am also 24 and have suffered the loss of two so you're not alone...hopefully your a few days away from your sticky bfp sending baby dust your way GL x

Florida glad the babies are well...i was just about to say your little girls but you dont even know the sex yet...are you hoping for girls or boys or both?


----------



## wookie130

Patiently- That completely sucks about your OH. I wish I could offer some advice, but I can't, so instead I'll give you a :hugs:

I need to call my OB clinic, as they want me to have my last beta done on Monday, to see if it's 5 or below yet. I'm sure it is...it wasn't high to begin with, and I stopped bleeding last Sunday/Monday. So, I'm waiting for AF. I'm really struggling with the question of whether I should start bugging them about testing, even though I've only had two mc's. Sometimes I feel that I should pressure them, and other times I feel that perhaps I'm just unlucky.

I have been taking matters into my own hands, and added a B-50 vitamin complex to my prenatal. This means I'm getting 1200 mcg of folic acid...I'm not too worried, as the B vits are water soluble, which includes folic acid. So I'm probably peeing the excess folic acid out, huh? Oh, I've also added one baby aspirin a day...can't hurt, can it?


----------



## ayclobes

thanks ladies!


----------



## lexi374

Patiently please dont feel like you cant post on here when you are down, we are all here to support each other! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently, thank you for thinking of us all but these threads are the place to share to the good and the bad times with people that really do care about you. Please don't feel you have to hide your true feelings on here :hugs: One day hopefully sooner than you think you'll be sharing happy news with us, but for the time being, let us all be here for you. :hugs::hugs:

Hi Inoue - welcome :flower: Hope we can offer you support and :dust: for the next few days!

Marie - glad your test went OK. Good luck with the results and loving the PMA about spending time as a couple :thumbup:

NTAT - Good luck with the scan on Tuesday. Hope you finally get a way forwards. In answer to your questions, the kicks started off feeling like flutters in my tummy about 16 weeks but now feel like dull thumps - like I'm being flicked from the inside! I get more flicks after I've eaten as she gets full of energy!

Ayc - :dust: to you!

Wookie, there's still a good chance that it's just bad luck after 2 MCs. If the Drs don't think testing is necessary yet, then maybe just crack on with TTC when you feel ready?

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Hope you're all doing OK and have a good weekend. :flower:

It was the first anniversary of my first miscarriage on Wednesday an a year today I would have been at the hospital taking my first tablet for the medical management. I can't believe how quickly the year has gone, but also how far I feel I've come. I'm just very very grateful I have a healthy baby girl squiggling away in my tummy.


----------



## lexi374

Phew just got a pregnant 1-2 on my other digi, relieved as that was saying not pregnant on wednesday! :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Lexi!!! Whoohoo!!! Yay for the digi! Are you going to get beta hcg levels done? Huge congrats, and I'm praying this is your sticky bean!

Lady- Those anniversaries suck, don't they? Valentine's day was the due date of my first miscarried baby. You're so blessed to finally feel those little flutters and kicks after all of that, you know? I suppose as you think of what today means to you, your current successful pregnancy is definitely one of the gifts received by you from your angels.


----------



## lexi374

Thanks wookie, um they dont really do that as standard in the uk, they just kind of leave you to get on with it, im hoping for early scans though! :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave: just popping in for a quick hello! Hope everyone is doing well. 

Lexi - so happy for you!!! Why are they being difficult about the progesterone?

Inoue - welcome! 

Wookie - Dr.'s typically don't like to start the testing until after 3 MC's, I guess they feel like the first 2 are "normal"

Lady - those anniversaries do suck!!! :hugs:

Ayc - FX for you!!! Dreams are a good sign!!!

Patiently - you def should post here for support! I wouldn't let your OH know you are upset though, maybe he is just feeling pressure from all the TTC and will relax some if he thinks you have :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

lexi374 said:


> Phew just got a pregnant 1-2 on my other digi, relieved as that was saying not pregnant on wednesday! :happydance:

Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## patiently

Thanks for your support ladies i know this is definately the right place to offload but sometimes my negativity isn't beneficial to anyone including myself...

Lexi yay!!! so thrilled!! thats fantastic hope this is your sticky baby...

Lady those anniversary's are hard aren't they but like you said look at how far you've come...so even though you will still feel sad about your loss you still have something very positive to look forward to...and before you know it you will be meeting the little lady 

Beach how are things on your side? hope all is well as can be x 

To everyone else hello x


----------



## lexi374

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls :wave: just popping in for a quick hello! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lexi - so happy for you!!! Why are they being difficult about the progesterone?
> 
> Inoue - welcome!
> 
> Wookie - Dr.'s typically don't like to start the testing until after 3 MC's, I guess they feel like the first 2 are "normal"
> 
> Lady - those anniversaries do suck!!! :hugs:
> 
> Ayc - FX for you!!! Dreams are a good sign!!!
> 
> Patiently - you def should post here for support! I wouldn't let your OH know you are upset though, maybe he is just feeling pressure from all the TTC and will relax some if he thinks you have :hugs:

Arghh!! I dunno! :dohh: They dont really believe in progesterone to help here in uk as nothing proven and this treatment 'is outside the NHS!' 

I think in most cases its been shown that it cant hurt and may help, but my gp obviously wants nothing to do with/doesnt believe in it, and is just being particularly difficult! :growlmad:

How are you anyway? :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Wow lady a cantaloupe!! Lol! We just bought 1 of those today! Shes getting big! :thumbup:


----------



## marieh2008

Hi Everyone

Im trying to not to think and hope that maybe im wong and my hcg will come up as being pregnant but i doubt it. Full of cold again headaches on and off each day for a week now. Im out tonight for a meal with OH. Were both looking forward to it. But annoyed ive lost 16lbs and jeans that fit me before dieting wont fit around my lower abdomen seriously great how annoying. 

Lots of baby dust to your all and glue to those who need their little bean to stick. Hopefully I will be joining you soon. 

:hi:


----------



## BeachChica

lexi374 said:


> Arghh!! I dunno! :dohh: They dont really believe in progesterone to help here in uk as nothing proven and this treatment 'is outside the NHS!'
> 
> I think in most cases its been shown that it cant hurt and may help, but my gp obviously wants nothing to do with/doesnt believe in it, and is just being particularly difficult! :growlmad:
> 
> How are you anyway? :hugs:

Lexi - My doctor mentioned that there are conflicting reports about its benefits (thats why most insurance won't cover it) but he still prescribed it because if your progesterone is low, it can help. I think the only negative thing is that it can keep a bad pregnancy going that your body would normally abort. I still had a MC while on it so I am not really sure about that part of it but with the 3 MC's you've had you'd think they would prescribe it just in case. Is there another OB you can go to? Maybe another doctor in the same practice that may have a difference outlook on it?


----------



## Inoue

Thanks for thr welcome! :hugs:

Congrats to Lexi!! Love it when the digitals come up with the reading :haha:


----------



## ayclobes

I just edited a test i took yesterday..and low and behold a faint + hpt! ahhhh.


----------



## patiently

wow ayclobes congrats hun!!! so happy for you! Happy and Healthy 9 months hope this is your sticky baby...x


----------



## Neversaynever

Ayc...post the pic :dance:

Lexi...:yipee: on the digi and the ticker :wohoo:

Lady..thise anniversaries are tough...it was my first loss on the 17th...and my second baby should have been due in just over three weeks. Being pregnant cushions the losses but it still hurts :hugs:

Patiently...hope today is a better day :hugs: post away on here too ok?

Beach...how are you doing? :hugs:

Inoue...I remember you from last year at some point...sorry you find yoursekf here too but the ladies are really nice and supportive in here :hugs:

Marie..hope there's some HCG in your beta :hugs:

:hi: to everyone I've missed...so tired and jetlagged :dohh:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

BeachChica said:


> lexi374 said:
> 
> 
> Arghh!! I dunno! :dohh: They dont really believe in progesterone to help here in uk as nothing proven and this treatment 'is outside the NHS!'
> 
> I think in most cases its been shown that it cant hurt and may help, but my gp obviously wants nothing to do with/doesnt believe in it, and is just being particularly difficult! :growlmad:
> 
> How are you anyway? :hugs:
> 
> Lexi - My doctor mentioned that there are conflicting reports about its benefits (thats why most insurance won't cover it) but he still prescribed it because if your progesterone is low, it can help. I think the only negative thing is that it can keep a bad pregnancy going that your body would normally abort. I still had a MC while on it so I am not really sure about that part of it but with the 3 MC's you've had you'd think they would prescribe it just in case. Is there another OB you can go to? Maybe another doctor in the same practice that may have a difference outlook on it?Click to expand...

I think most gps here would not be too keen, they are just general practitioners though so know a little bit of eerything but not specialized in anything iykwiim.

Hopefully i'll have better luck when i see someone at the hospital!

Do you have any meds to take for your next pregnancy?

NSN thanks hun, and as for tickers.... well never put 1 up before..... but what will be will be.
What time is your scan? Be sure to show us a pic. :hugs:

AYC yay congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Patiently are you ok?? :hugs:

Hi to all, hope you had a good weekend x


----------



## Neversaynever

Whether you have a ticker or not...it won't change the outcome :hugs: good for you on being positive :dance:

Scan is at 11:30 although for some reason it's changed to being back at the materity hospital rather than the local scanning places :wacko:

XxX


----------



## marieh2008

Thanks Ladies looks like feb is a great month for most of you. How long does it take for a beta to come back in the uk. Had it done midday thursday so would of been sent at 2pmish. Thanks

AYc Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Neversaynever

Marie...when I had mine done on the Monday...I got them back Wednesday lunchtime...they can take at least 48 hours and working days only remember :hissy: give the docs a call midday maybe?

XxX


----------



## marieh2008

Neversaynever said:


> Marie...when I had mine done on the Monday...I got them back Wednesday lunchtime...they can take at least 48 hours and working days only remember :hissy: give the docs a call midday maybe?
> 
> XxX

Im trying not to be hopeful lol. Don't want to get my hopes up again. Glad you've got into your 2nd tri mester. Just hope I get to join you ladies soon and have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Tweak0605

Lexi - I'm so so happy for you!! When you're ready there's a thread for October babies in the PAL section! Take it one day at a time - PAL is so so so hard. I'm very much having a difficult time, but one day at a time is all you can do. :hugs:

Patiently - I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. You'll get your moment, I know you will :hugs: I think a NTNP month would be good for you :hugs:

Lady - Baby girl's the size of a canteloupe! How amazing!

Florida - Glad you had a good scan!!

Welcome Inoue :flower:

New - Sorry your scan got pushed back :( Only a few more days now...

Welcome wookie :flower: I think those vitamins are a great idea. Hope you're betas are back to normal now :hugs:

ayc - Congrats!! Praying this is a sticky bean for you!!

marieh - Good luck!!!


I shouldn't stay away from here long anymore! Holy catch up! :dohh:

I'm super terrified as I have my first scan tomorrow morning, 9 a.m. I'm so scared that we aren't going to see anything. Trying to stay positive, but I have very few symptoms right now. My boobs are still sore, slightly fatigued (actually stayed up later last night then the past few weeks) and vivid dreams. Kinda cramping too. I hope these next 24 hrs go by super fast. At least we'll know what's going on tomorrow, and no more of this waiting game. (hopefully) 

I hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## marieh2008

Tweak good luck tomorrow, Remember that sometimes 6 weeks can be early so don't worry hoping for a HB tomorrow. x

Just to let you all know my hcg level is 1 so thats definate no.


----------



## Inoue

Good luck Tweak!! I hope all goes well tomorrow - let us know :hugs: x


----------



## lexi374

Hey Tweak welcome back!!

I will def come and join you guys soon, still taking it all in, you are right pals is soooo hard and it gets harder every time! :dohh:

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hopefully you will see a heartbeat but dont panic if you dont yet. :hugs:

I dont have any symptoms except extremely tired and vivid dreams also. :nope:

Marie sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Good luck tomorrow Tweak - I'm hoping with everything crossed that there's a little blob in there. I remember how terrified I was at our first scan - There's no reason why it can't be good news though so please try not to worry too much tonight :hugs:

6 weeks is still early for symptoms - you have plenty of time to start feeling rough!

Marie - sorry it's a BFN this month :hugs: but at least now you know. Go and have some wine and pate for me! There's always next month :hugs:

My little lady is doing OK as far as I can tell - still kicking away in there :thumbup: I'm feeling really huge at the moment and trying not to get freaked out - my arse appears to have gone up a dress size in the last couple of weeks! I know it's all part of the fun, but I wonder when it will stop!!


----------



## lexi374

Lady ahhh bless ya!! All in a good cause! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

You've got it all to come Lexi! :wacko::winkwink:


----------



## patiently

Lady i think big bums are an attractive trait for a woman if i'm honest look at J-lo!! Glad all is well and just think that even if you get bigger its all for a good reason...x

Lexi think its good you're taking it one day at a time...Praying that this is your sticky bean hun x

Tweak welcome back good luck tomorrow hope all is well and you get to see baby...try not to worry about symptoms every pregnancy is different and some people don't get any symptoms at all throughout their entire pregnancy...GL hun x

Marieh sorry about your beta result hopefully next month will be your BFP..you could be a few weeks from your bfp! 

AFM my lovely OH has been spoiling me all week taking me out to restaurants after work and bd when im in the mood he even tried to wake me up on saturday night for a rumble but i was KO'd lol...hopefully this will continue through next month on our ntnp month...still havent ovulated yet my chart is so weird this cycle im on cd 28 and still no sign of AF or O..though have been quite crampy...My OH's best friends girlfriend (are you following me ok?) had a baby today and im so thrilled for them cant wait to see the little bubba it was my due date just over a week ago so really imagined today what it would've been like going through the same thing so close in time...well im sure i'll be going through labour in the very near future! FXed that we will get our BFP sooner than we think x


----------



## patiently

for some reason my computer keeps posting twice so sorry ladies x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Glad your OH is being nice to you *Patiently*, hopfully the increased :sex: will produce results :thumbup: glad you've stuck with us :friends:

*Lexi *- hope everything's ticking along nicely. Your symptoms will start soon enough hun. Give it another week or so :sick:

*Tweak *- I assume all is ok as you have a new avatar pic :thumbup: made up for you. Please tell us all :hugs:

*Ayc *- congrats hun - lets see a pic of your test :happydance:

*Lady *- nearly 21 weeks, wow - where did that go? Thanks for describing the movements, its something that I've always wondered about and can never imagine happening to me.

:hi: to everyone else

*AFM *- my scan got moved to Friday so a couple more days waiting to go.

Updated pic of Milo, after his trim at Mutleys Makeovers... he's growing fast!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2736.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lexi374

Ah hes well cute! Let us know what they say friday, hope its nothing serious and they can give you something to jump start things. :hugs:

Yay Tweak!! What happened then? Tell all ... :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Patiently glad the relaxed approach is going well with oh! :thumbup:


----------



## Ladyfog

New - Milo is looking very smart!

Feeling my baby move is really a feeling I never thought I'd feel either. It's the most natural feeling in the world when it happens, but with each loss it just felt further and further away - I still can't believe when I look at my tummy. You will get your chance I'm sure - fingers crossed for your scan on Friday. :hugs: 

Patiently - so glad OH is being nice to you again. It looks like when you take the pressure off he reacts by getting all amorous! maybe a month off could be just what you both need! :winkwink:

I had my second anomaly scan this afternoon and the little lady's heart is looking perfect :happydance: The sonographer took her time getting us a good photo too. She was the same sonographer who did my scary NT scan so I it was nice to see her again to get the news that everything looks like it's going to be OK after all. 


Spoiler


----------



## lexi374

Ah lady im so pleased for you that everything looks perfect now, it must have been such a scary time for you after that earlier scan..... :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Hey i just noticed im an apple seed now!! Lol! ... Such a long way to go!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks *Lady*, I hope I'll get the chance too. The fact that you (and others) are having successful pregnancies fills me with hope. I am so glad to be on a thread like this :friends:


----------



## Tweak0605

marieh - I'm so sorry :hugs:

Lexi - Happy 5 weeks!!!! 

patiently - I'm glad OH has been cooperative lately, and spoiling you. You deserve it! :hugs:

New - Milo is so cute!

Lady - She's beautiful!! Glad it went well!!


Sorry ladies! I posted on my journal, then got busy at work. Scan went wonderfully!! Baby is measuring 6w2d with an amazing heartbeat of 128 BPM! I'm so on cloud 9; so happy and thankful! I didn't think we'd get another ultrasound, but my doctor is amazing and I get another in 3 weeks, just to make sure things are still going well. The fact that we got a fantastic heartbeat is amazing, but with what happened with the 1st angel, I want another to make sure it's still there. I'm cramping like crazy now, since the ultrasound. Scary, but I know it's most likely cause it was internal.

Here's a picture of my little one!! :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/IMAG0076.jpg


----------



## lexi374

Yay Tweak so pleased for you! :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Looks like im out guys!! Just poas a frer and there is no line!! :cry:


----------



## Ladyfog

lexi374 said:


> Looks like im out guys!! Just poas a frer and there is no line!! :cry:

Oh no Lexi! Just wait a bit though - it could be a dud test and/or HGC does fluctuate in the early days. Any cramping or anything? lots of :hugs:. FX for you.


----------



## marieh2008

Lexi if your worried ask you doc for hcg. try n calm down I know its hard but you need to. Be full of hope. OSrry if im not onlibe much I have flu at the moment


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh no Lexi! I agree with Lady and Marieh! Just to keep calm - the test could be a dud. Can you get in to your doctor for blood tests, since you've seen that test?! Stay strong :hugs::hugs:


----------



## patiently

lexi hang on in there hun...like the other ladies said it could be a dud..are you experiencing cramping or bleeding...you're still early so some tests might not pick it up yet...also if you have had a lot of fluid then maybe its diluting your urine...try and be calm though i know its really hard...positive thoughts hun...have you been to your gp?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave: 

Tweak  Your scan pics looks great!!! Did you have early scans before? I had them on my last pregnancy and they did help keep the stress at bay. I was a mess going into them but always felt relieved afterwards. 

Lady  21 weeks already!!! Gosh time is flying!!! So happy that everything is going well for you!!!

Patiently  thats so great about your OH. Maybe you can keep him going like this and when you do start trying seriously dont let him know. Maybe the pressure was getting to him.
NTAL  sorry your scans keep getting moved, how frustrating. Milo is adorable!!!

Lexi  Oh now, like the other girls said, just wait, its still early. Have you seen your doctor yet? :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies

Didnt bother phoning the gp as shes useless anyway, i emailed prof q, she has said i can just stop the steroids without weaning off and i will need to stop progesterone or i will not have a bleed. Just waiting for dh to come home with another test but i think i know in my heart its all over!

Im so pissed off!!!! :growlmad:

Thanks for the kind messages though x


----------



## patiently

lexi374 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Didnt bother phoning the gp as shes useless anyway, i emailed prof q, she has said i can just stop the steroids without weaning off and i will need to stop progesterone or i will not have a bleed. Just waiting for dh to come home with another test but i think i know in my heart its all over!
> 
> Im so pissed off!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Thanks for the kind messages though x

Lexi im sending tons of hugs your way!! Im so sorry but just wait and see what the other test says ok. I can imagine how frustrating this must be :hugs: Wish i could do something to help hun and we are all here for you every step of the way x


----------



## lexi374

Thanks hun, did the other test, its a def BFN! 

That was my shortest pregnancy yet! What a load of crap!

and repeat....'I will not be beaten!' 'I will not be beaten!' :nope:


----------



## NewToAllThis

lexi374 said:


> Thanks hun, did the other test, its a def BFN!
> 
> That was my shortest pregnancy yet! What a load of crap!
> 
> and repeat....'I will not be beaten!' 'I will not be beaten!' :nope:

Sending you the biggest fattest hug there is :hugs:
So so sorry Lexi, words fail me at a time like this. Just know what I am sorry :cry:


----------



## patiently

Hun im so so so sorry wish i could do or say more or at least take the pain away you are in my thoughts and just hope you know that we are here for you... :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lexi, just read your news, so sorry hunnie! :nope: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh Lexi, I'm so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Lexi I'm so sorry. Our bodies are so cruel to us sometimes. I agree you will not be beaten and you will get your forever baby in the very near future.


----------



## Ladyfog

Lexi, life is just so shit sometimes :cry: Hope you're baring up OK :hugs::hugs:


----------



## marieh2008

Im so sorry Lexi, I wish I could take the pain away and make it all better. You know that you can get pregnant and I hope that means that next time you will get your forever baby.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi..Massive :hugs: and :cry: I am so sorry.

You know where I am and I'll keep checking in on you :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else

XxX


----------



## patiently

Hope you are ok Lexi...:hugs: AFM had a temp rise this morning its my highest temp yet this month but by tomorrows temp i will know if it is due to ovulation. I doubt it...and even if it is we only bd a few times this month so just going to wait for AF. 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## lexi374

Thanks for all the support ladies, :hugs: feeling super bloated and crampy this evening, have seen a tiny bit of spotting so hopefully things are on the way and this nightmare month will be over shortly! x


----------



## BeachChica

Patiently - I see you are on CD 32. How long are your cycles usually?

Lexi - :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Beach well before clomid my cycles ranged anywhere between 34-42 days but since on clomid they have been 32 days so i know that this cycle clomid did not work for me. I still dont know if i've ovulated usually i would feel ovulation and I cant remember feeling anything this month. Well only time will tell...should get AF in 10-12days 

Lexi hope you are ok hun. :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Patiently it looks like you may have ov'd cd 30/31?? :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Scan day... working til one then home and get ready.
Its at 2.30pm. Not had any pain this last week or so, typical eh.
I really hope they have an answer for me.

Will update later.


----------



## lexi374

NewToAllThis said:


> Scan day... working til one then home and get ready.
> Its at 2.30pm. Not had any pain this last week or so, typical eh.
> I really hope they have an answer for me.
> 
> Will update later.

I do too! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sitting outside the scan room. The door opened and I saw the machine... trying to fight back tears :cry:
It's brought back a lot of horrible memories.

Just had an emergency come in so I've been pushed back half an hour. 
I'm absolutely busting for a wee now after drinking a pint and a half of water!....


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm not broken :wohoo: just a little wonky....

Nothing sinister found which is a massive relief. Apparently the lining of my uterus is thin so hasn't built up enough for AF. My ovaries are clear and the left one even has a follicle in it :yipee:

She said its definitely hormonal and to go to docs to see if they will give me something to bring AF on. She said it looks like I am mid cycle, which contradicts to what the OPK's told me but I will give it two weeks just in case (and get some :sex: in just in case :haha:)

I'm so glad its all looking good, just a waiting game now :coffee:


----------



## patiently

NTAL so thrilled for you..thats not bad news at all...I think its a good idea to bd too! you could possible catch the egg. At least now your mind is at ease and you know what is going on with your body.

Lexi I'm not so sure. Looking at my chart i thought so too but then Can being ill effect your temps. Even though i had a temp rise yesterday and was fine, I am so ill today i have a cold and a constant headache so maybe the temp rise was because of this. In saying that my bbs have been slightly sore today something that happens just before AF so im definately expecting her to show. How are you doing hun? have you stopped your progesterone? or been to your gp? Hope you are ok and you are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Ntat im so pleased that nothing serious is wrong! If you dont get af in the next couple of weeks perhaps your gp will give you provera to bring it on and that may kick start everything? :hugs:

Patiently yes being unwell can definately throw your temps out, maybe just see how they are the next couple of days?

Afm bleeding started today, not too bad really just very crampy, am glad i didnt have to wait too long for it.

Going to get my hair cut tom, it really needs it and might make me feel a little better. :shrug:

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...hugs hun :hugs:

Patiently...sounds silly but have you tested?!

NTAT...:yipee: for answers and bring on a cycle or even better..a BFP :winkwink:

Lady...less than halfway to go :shock:

RM...where are you hiding theses days??

Beach...how's things?

JW...good to see all is ok

Tweak...happy 7 weeks

AFM...14 weeks and second tri :sad2: never thought I'd get here 

XxX


----------



## patiently

Happy 14 weeks NSN!!! There is light at the end of the tunnel! Hope you are feeling good and its all plain sailing from here onwards. I haven't tested because I know it will be negative. I haven't seen a rise in my chart until yesterday so don't think i actually ovulated. I have lots of 10miu tests but can't face one line just yet. Unless I feel in with a chance i don't think i'll test and this month i certainly feel out. 

Lexi I had a mc that lasted 8 weeks...and 7 of those were spotting! so glad you didn't have to wait too long either. Hope you are ok. I think a hair cut is a good idea something for a change and to cheer you up.


----------



## patiently

I do think my sickness has something to do with my temps as i had a huge rise this morning. Don't know if this means i o'd yesterday or if im just ill. Only time will tell. Saturday and i still have work huff!


----------



## wookie130

Patiently, so glad to hear the situation between you and OH is...getting sexier!!!! This stuff puts so much pressure on couples, it's any wonder we can have enjoyable sex at all. I'm happy to hear that you've been taking the more relaxed approach!

Lexi, I'm so sorry, hon. :hugs:

NSN- Looks like things are progressing really nicely for you this time around. Huge congrats, and I hope you can relax a bit, and start to really enjoy it.

Ladyfog- You really give me hope. After experiencing 2 losses in 7 months, I'm praying a third can hang on for me like it has for you. Best of luck...what a miracle your little daughter is to you, and to many of us on here. Hope is a tough thing after 2 losses, you know?

AFM, my beta hcg is below 1 now, so now it's just a matter of waiting for AF to show up. If AF is on time, she may be here the first or second week of March. We'll see.

Oh, and I finally did talk the nurse into booking me in for an appointment with my doctor next week, on Thursday morning. This is when I'm going to beg and plead on bended knee for them to do SOME kind of recurrent miscarriage testing on me. I know I've had two, and not three, but like I said to the nurse...I'm 33, don't have any live children, so makes any of them think there WON'T be a 3rd miscarriage, after having 2 in 7 months? I mean, there's got to be an explanation, right?

In the meantime, I've been off caffeine for a whole week, I'm taking prenatals with 800 mcg of folic acid, a baby aspirin a day, and a B-50 complex, which contains an additional 400 mcg of folic acid. I guess I felt the need to take matters into my own hands a bit...I'm even researching some OTC progesterone creams to try in my luteal phase, just in case I do get pregnant again one of these cycles.


----------



## patiently

Things have definately picked up in the bd department my OH said today that he's in the mood so much more because there is less pressure and he misses me when we dont bd!! i really think the serious talk was needed. So thanks ladies although i couldnt see it then i certainly see it now! 

I hope you can resume ttc soon as possible. And your beta is at 1 so your body will try to get back on track. I hope that soon we will be joining the other ladies on this thread and be third time lucky x


----------



## Hopefulk

Hello ladies

I hope you don't mind if I join? This thread seems perfect for our situation and I would like to get to know other women in a similar place to me.

I've only read this thread to page 12 so I probably haven't seen everybody's stories but I am sorry for everybody's losses. I am pleased to see from signatures and tickers that since this thread started there have been some bfps that are now healthy pregnancies - it's the inspiration I need as well as being great news for the mummies to be!

I had a mmc at 10+3 on January 13th 2011. Ttc and fell pregnant in cycle 2, only to have another mmc. Had erpc on 2nd August which messed me up massively... Not only had I believed I'd be ok that time but my first due date was on 9th August so it was as though I was grieving for both. To add to that my step dad (hate calling him that - he brought me up from age 6) text me on my first baby's due date saying, "I'm a grandad!" with details of his biological daughters child being born early (you couldn't write it could you?! Lol!)

Haven't tried since. Had tests - consultant was happy to test after two losses as my mum's had 7 miscarriages so thought it may be something familial. All have come back negative... Should be happy but was hoping for a problem with a magic tablet cure! :dohh: Anybody else the same?

I did it a bit of comfort eating between last erpc and test results in January leading to me putting on a stone! :blush: Consultant has suggested I lose some of the excess weight to improve chances next time we are pregnant (my bmi is 27.4 - she said it probably won't matter but she had no other advice to give me because I do everything by the book!).

Was waiting to try until in healthy bmi zone but fed up with it so will ntnp. I say that today but tomorrow I may be too scared to take the risk and replace all the condoms I threw out this morning! (it's an expensive pattern I've noticed over the last month or so! Hahaha!)

I spend most of my time thinking it will be third time lucky & being desperate for ovulation so we can try and then when ovulation is near I feign a headache, and try to decide how many more times I can go through a loss before deciding we shouldnt try again for the sake of my mental health and wondering if we should contact adoption agency because I'm convinced I won't have a successful pregnancy! :dohh:

Sorry that was so long... I wanted to give you the background info and then found it therapeutic as I was writing

Hope you're all having a positive day :hugs:

k.x


----------



## patiently

Hopefulk I am so sorry for your losses. :hugs: You really have come to the right thread. I hope you dont feel like you won't ever have a healthy pregnancy and you have had al the tests that came back fine so what's to say you wont be joining all the other ladies on here with their successful pregnancies. You know the saying third time lucky? i'm sure it wasn't made for no reason. I think ntnp is a good way to go. Both times i fell pg was when we werent actively trying and we just let nature take its course. Now i am back to ntnp as i was on clomid for three cycles and it was stressing me and OH out big time! also turned him away from me. So we are also trying the relaxed method. Do you use any method for determining ovulation? 

I hope you get pg quickly and have a healthy and happy nine months...sending lots of baby dust your way x


----------



## Neversaynever

wookie130 said:


> Patiently, so glad to hear the situation between you and OH is...getting sexier!!!! This stuff puts so much pressure on couples, it's any wonder we can have enjoyable sex at all. I'm happy to hear that you've been taking the more relaxed approach!
> 
> Lexi, I'm so sorry, hon. :hugs:
> 
> NSN- Looks like things are progressing really nicely for you this time around. Huge congrats, and I hope you can relax a bit, and start to really enjoy it.
> 
> Ladyfog- You really give me hope. After experiencing 2 losses in 7 months, I'm praying a third can hang on for me like it has for you. Best of luck...what a miracle your little daughter is to you, and to many of us on here. Hope is a tough thing after 2 losses, you know?
> 
> AFM, my beta hcg is below 1 now, so now it's just a matter of waiting for AF to show up. If AF is on time, she may be here the first or second week of March. We'll see.
> 
> Oh, and I finally did talk the nurse into booking me in for an appointment with my doctor next week, on Thursday morning. This is when I'm going to beg and plead on bended knee for them to do SOME kind of recurrent miscarriage testing on me. I know I've had two, and not three, but like I said to the nurse...I'm 33, don't have any live children, so makes any of them think there WON'T be a 3rd miscarriage, after having 2 in 7 months? I mean, there's got to be an explanation, right?
> 
> In the meantime, I've been off caffeine for a whole week, I'm taking prenatals with 800 mcg of folic acid, a baby aspirin a day, and a B-50 complex, which contains an additional 400 mcg of folic acid. I guess I felt the need to take matters into my own hands a bit...I'm even researching some OTC progesterone creams to try in my luteal phase, just in case I do get pregnant again one of these cycles.

Thank you :hugs:

I know in the UK they really don't test often unless you have had three losses...I begged and pleaded after my second as I was 35 and no children but they refused point blank. I am sure becuase you have private healthcare in the States..it might be different. Let us know how you get on and :hugs:



Hopefulk said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join? This thread seems perfect for our situation and I would like to get to know other women in a similar place to me.
> 
> I've only read this thread to page 12 so I probably haven't seen everybody's stories but I am sorry for everybody's losses. I am pleased to see from signatures and tickers that since this thread started there have been some bfps that are now healthy pregnancies - it's the inspiration I need as well as being great news for the mummies to be!
> 
> I had a mmc at 10+3 on January 13th 2011. Ttc and fell pregnant in cycle 2, only to have another mmc. Had erpc on 2nd August which messed me up massively... Not only had I believed I'd be ok that time but my first due date was on 9th August so it was as though I was grieving for both. To add to that my step dad (hate calling him that - he brought me up from age 6) text me on my first baby's due date saying, "I'm a grandad!" with details of his biological daughters child being born early (you couldn't write it could you?! Lol!)
> 
> Haven't tried since. Had tests - consultant was happy to test after two losses as my mum's had 7 miscarriages so thought it may be something familial. All have come back negative... Should be happy but was hoping for a problem with a magic tablet cure! :dohh: Anybody else the same?
> 
> I did it a bit of comfort eating between last erpc and test results in January leading to me putting on a stone! :blush: Consultant has suggested I lose some of the excess weight to improve chances next time we are pregnant (my bmi is 27.4 - she said it probably won't matter but she had no other advice to give me because I do everything by the book!).
> 
> Was waiting to try until in healthy bmi zone but fed up with it so will ntnp. I say that today but tomorrow I may be too scared to take the risk and replace all the condoms I threw out this morning! (it's an expensive pattern I've noticed over the last month or so! Hahaha!)
> 
> I spend most of my time thinking it will be third time lucky & being desperate for ovulation so we can try and then when ovulation is near I feign a headache, and try to decide how many more times I can go through a loss before deciding we shouldnt try again for the sake of my mental health and wondering if we should contact adoption agency because I'm convinced I won't have a successful pregnancy! :dohh:
> 
> Sorry that was so long... I wanted to give you the background info and then found it therapeutic as I was writing
> 
> Hope you're all having a positive day :hugs:
> 
> k.x

Hi and welcome...sorry you have found yourself here but they are a really lovely and supportive bunch of girls on here...no catty stuff and all nice :hugs:

You have to just keep up the hope that all will be ok...I am going to ask a few questions about your losses...don't feel like you ahve to answer them though :flower:

How far along were you? Did they say when baby had passed? I know for me my body holds on to pregnancies even when things haven't gone right and all three of my losses have been different. Were yours?

Are you taking any supplements?

Your day will come...like I say to all the girls on here :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok...I had a little panic mode yesterday going in to a baby shop...still not believing that I might just be buying stuff for my baby at some point so I will steer clear of that for the time being :wacko:

Blah for Monday eh?

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Welcome hopefulk, many ladies on here and also people i know have been 3rd time lucky, so fx for you. :hugs:

Afm am just spotting now, bleeding wasnt too bad really fx that my cycle is not messed up this month and that i ovulate, we will be trying again straight away. Im hoping we catch this month, but ive never fallen quickly before so may be setting myself up for an almighty fall. :shrug:

:dust: to those who need it x :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Nsn deep breaths hun, you will be fine!! Hey the shopping supposed to be the fun part! Lol! :hugs:

I know it all seems unbelievable after everything though, you are gonna have a baby in a few months! 
I cant even get passed first base at the mo! So who knows what i will be like if i ever get that far! :dohh:


----------



## Hopefulk

Thank you everybody.xx

Nsn... They were both around 8 weeks. One wasn't picked up for a couple of weeks and second time I was having weekly scans and it had been within last 24-48 hours.

I can understand your shopping thoughts... How about buying a little celebratory thing for baby each time you pass another week milestone? 
Hope you're doing ok Lexi - these weeks can be really difficult.xxx

Hugs to all! Hope we all have good news soon and a good day.x


----------



## ayclobes

7days late and not pregnant..ugh. Seen my new re 2/23 he wants to start doing a trigger shot before I O or around the time to give it the extra push..I did kinda want to do femara with the trigger..but since I o on my own, he doesnt wanna over stimulate me. I'm just waiting for the call from my midwife once they have the plan drawn up, so i can know how much we really have to pay for the treatments. Our ins. covers iui, injectibles ect so thats good! it basically covers infertility treatments too!


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone :hi:

Wookie, sounds like you're doing everything you can for now. I do think the tests I had helped me to have more hope as they showed me that there was nothing wrong - but they doesn't always give you any answers so don't be too disappointed if they won't do any testing on you.

Welcome Hopefulk :flower: - this is a thread full of lovely ladies so hope we can help you through this tough time. I was the same as you - had lots of tests and they all came back normal. It confirmed to me that my losses were likely to be just bad luck and I guess that was right. You sound like you're doing the right thing trying to lose the weight - I definitely did my fair share of comfort eating after my losses so you're not alone there :blush: but now I'm packing on the pregnancy pounds I'm glad I lost the bit I put on.

Patiently, so glad you OH is being more considerate - absence makes the heart (and other body parts) grow stronger eh? :winkwink: 

NSN - it will get easier to buy baby stuff as the weeks go by :hugs: Baby shops still feel very alien to me too, although I'm getting into shopping for maternity clothes! There's no hurry to buy baby stuff - I've just been researching online - it's less intimidating and there's often more variety online anyway. 

Lexi - glad things are going OK :hugs: hopefully your cycles will just kick off again, a bit like a late period.

Hi anyone I've missed :flower:. AFM, I'm doing just fine - nothing much to reports really. Kicks are getting stronger now and I'm starting to feel them from the outside too - I keep trying to get DH to have a feel, but I think it freaks him out a bit!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thinking of all of you ladies :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Ladies please take a look at my chart ff hasnt detected ovulation yet but i have all the signs that i have ovulated. If i took my temp on cd 30 it would have crosshairs. What cd do you think i could've ovulated on. I just wanted to know your opinion.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently, it looks like you may have O'd, but I'm not so sure when. Have you tested with an HPT recently?


----------



## patiently

Florida happy 13 weeks!!! seems like just yesterday you announced your twin bfp! So happy for you! 

Lady i think some men view pregnancy as scary lol funny that they think they're tough and macho but a little baby scares them. I cant wait to feel what kicks actually feel like. I cant even wait to hear a heartbeat or have m/s. Have you started buying baby clothes? How do you feel now? more relaxed? Hope you are and you are enjoying your pregnancy. x 

Lexi hope you are ok hun. Thinking of you. Always here for you x 

NSN like lady said theres no hurry to buy baby clothes so take your time and when you feel comfortable getting some things then thats when you should. I also think the idea about buying a small "gift" every week is quite nice but as long as you feel ok with that. x


----------



## lexi374

patiently said:


> Ladies please take a look at my chart ff hasnt detected ovulation yet but i have all the signs that i have ovulated. If i took my temp on cd 30 it would have crosshairs. What cd do you think i could've ovulated on. I just wanted to know your opinion.

I think you ovulated cd 30/31, i would say your coverline is around 36.3, and all temps from cd32 have been above this, good luck hun, you gonna test or wait it out? :hugs:

Ayc i thought you posted that you had a positive test? What happened? Sorry if ive missed your post. :hugs:

Florida hows those twinnies? :hugs:

Lady glad all is ticking along nicely, have you thought of any names yet? :hugs:

:hi: to everyone hope you are doing ok?

Anyone testing soon? :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Thanks ladies. You're so quick and helpful! thanks!! I have tested yesterday and as expected BFN. I actually agree Lexi i think i may have o'd cd 30/31 which will put me at 6/7dpo so if AF isnt here by next wednesday i'll test then. Hope we get our sticky BFP really soon.


----------



## patiently

O gosh! the embarrassment today was unbearable. So i received a parking fine today for £130 (so angry) that i have to pay. I went to the local council housing office to ask what options i had. I started feeling really light headed so at the desk i sat down. I started to feel normal again so i got up to leave. The next thing i know some lady had me on my side on the floor shouting "can you hear me? can you hear me? i looked up to see the entire housing office watching me! omg! the shame. The ambulance came even though i said i was fine and they took my blood and checked my blood pressure. He asked i i was pregnant and i wish i couldve said yes lol. I took a hpt soon as i got in and as expected bfn today if i did o on cd 31 i'd be 8dpo so maybe a little early still i really am hoping that i am even though i really dont feel that i am. Either way i was super embarrassed and have taken tomorrow off as i've worked for 10 days in a row. They weren't happy but oh well they're just gonna have to deal with it!. I need a break. Hope you are all ok any updates ? x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh hun, that's awful. How you feeling now? I hope its cos you're pregnant...
Did they let you off with the fine? They should have....!


----------



## lexi374

Patiently what a nightmare! :dohh:

Def to early to test so hang on in there! I hope its cos you are preggo though! :thumbup:

You feeling ok now?

Any s and s at all? You say you dont feel pregnant but sometimes i think its the months you are sure you are out that you get that bfp! :hugs:

Afm Cd 7, boring... will start bd every other day from this weekend.

Where is everyone else at? x


----------



## patiently

I just wrote the longest message and it got deleted lol...seriously today is not my day haha! 

NTAT no! they didnt even let me off lol...oh well. Im feeling much better now thanks. but the shame i tried to hide but i was in the middle of the room...not lady like at all. The Paramedic was asking all sorts of personal questions in front of other like could i be pregnant and i had to whisper "a slight chance" lol...how are you hun? has AF arrived? Have you been BD? hope you are well x

Lexi No symptoms at all my last two pg i had sore bbs by now and this time nothing so not convinced as yet. Odd twinge here and there sometimes very sharp. A usual AF sign for me. CD7 is a fab place to be you've got lost of bd to look forward to this weekend!! something we havent done in a week! im just too tired. You could be weeks away from your bfp. I realy do hope that you catch the egg really soon...FXed for you hun...Just a quick question and please do not feel like you have to answer im sorry if i upset you...but...did yor pregnancy symptoms differ much rom each pg or were they the same? sorry hun if you dont want to answer i totally understand hope all is well x x


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm STILL waiting for AF :dohh:

How are you doing Lexi?


----------



## lexi374

No probs, 1st and 3rd pregnancies that were mmc and ended up with erpc, had sore boobs and my sense of smell was very acute, couldnt stand anything stinky eg garlic, curry etc.

2nd and 4th both ended in bleeds around 6ish weeks from lmp, ov late so prob around 5 weeks preg. No real symptoms... i remember saying to dh the 2nd time but my boobs dont hurt!! And he said welll they hurt last time and that didnt work out so maybe this will be different. And this time i said it didnt sit right with me from day 1, and i said to dh i keep waiting for my sense of smell to go but it hasnt. I knew i was pregnant with the 3rd before id tested, 1 cos of temps and 2 dh had given me mexican chicken sandwiches for work and i thought urgh they stink! 

Ntat get back to the doc and get some meds to start it :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello everyone and I wonder if I can join this thread? A bit about me: 2 natural mcs in 3 months, 1 at 7w 3d, 1 5w with no AF in between. Now waiting for AF to arrive so I can try again and have a bit more of an idea of dates this time, as doc told me to wait for 12 week scan last time to date it! Only when I got pains in left side, went to the EPU and had blood tests that they scanned me (internal) and after the bloods (2 within 48 hrs), they told me my hcg was dropping and my progesterone is low. Soooo now I'm waiting for AF, which seems to be delayed (usually 28 day cycle) and tomorrow I'll be 33 days since the mc started. It's hard as I've been cramping for 2 weeks now, last week I had 2 horrid migraines in 1 week and I feel really rundown. 

B/c of the low prog, I begged the doc to prescribe me supplements, which she eventually agreed to and I will take on day 18 of my new cycle. Whenever the new cycle starts! :( Just wish I knew what the score was and when it'll come on, as I'm desperate to try again, I just don't feel right having had both these losses and nothing to show for it. Only a couple of friends understand, I've had some really insensitive comments come my way and some have hurt me. 

I've read up on this thread a bit and think the support would be lovely, everyone here seems so nice. Ladyfog, your story is lovely and encouraging, so sorry for others' losses, gl to those who are pregnant and lots of luck to those ttc...Sorry I don't know everyone's names yet! Patiently are you OK after fainting?? I fell over on the way to work this week - I remember feeling my legs were shaky, then I was on the floor! So embarrassing, I fell at the feet of a fellow commuter and scratched my knee up, boo.

Sorry for the long post everyone, any advice/questions would be great xx


----------



## patiently

Sooperhans welcome to the thread. Im so sorry for your losses :hugs: the ladies on here are so fantastic, so understanding and so encouraging all the time. TTC and then going through mc's when trying for number 1 is really difficult and so many other people who have not experienced it may not have the best responses at times which can make it even harder as you may not get the support that you need. But luckily we have each other and when this journey gets hard its so reassuring to have each other to help us through the good the bad and the ugly. How are you feeling? are your OH/family/friends being supportive? I do hope you are getting support from home too.

Its good that your dr prescribed progesterone so as soon as AF comes you can resume ttc. Was your progesterone low in both pg's? Its frustrating when dr's wont do testing until after three because you think how can i go through this again?...but proof is on this thread that sometimes it is simply down to bad luck. A few of the ladies on here are proof of that and have gone on to have healthy pregnancies. How long or short have you been ttc? 

My best advice to anyone after a mc, and something that was extremely hard for me to do, would be to try and relax. Easier said than done right? After both of my losses the desire to get pregnant was even more intense to the point where i got obsessed and it ended up delaying my already irregular cycles even longer. So i would say to try and relax. It will happen you will get your sticky bfp! 

Im so sorry that you collapsed too :hugs: I was also really embarrassed so you're not alone there. Did you find out why you collapsed? Hope you are feeling much better now. I hope AF comes soon so you can resume ttc again, and that you get your sticky bfp very soon. Sending lots of baby dust to you. x


----------



## Sooperhans

Bless you, thank you for such a detailed msg, Patiently! I think you are right, a lot of friends and family just don't know what to say. My mum had 4 babies problem free and so they are baffled as to why this has happened to me and I must admit sometimes I am too. After our 1st mc, parents rushed straight over to me (about 100miles betw us) but after the 2nd one, they have been a lot more reserved and I was surprised that they haven't told any other family, even close ones that it has happened again, I don't know why they have kept this one hidden, when I ask them they said it was my news and they didn't know what to say. My work made the call when I was off to say I had a virus, so very few people know there. I feel like I can't be open with everyone, my mil also hasn't told anyone - has anyone else had this secrecy when it wasn't your choice? Makes it awkward, I had an awkward conversation with my cousin, who as I was talking to her she was like "you've had 2?!" So I think I'm going to really value any advice from you lovely ladies! Another friend said for me to give it 2-3 yrs and we could always adopt?! I'm struggling to wait a month!!

Luckily I am getting lots of support from my dh, he's very good at talking and discussing feelings, but he tends to focus on how I am and not his own feelings, I would so like him to express himself and not go into his shell, as I worry he's not dealing with his own emotions, but that is how he has coped with all other bad news in the past too.*

Yes, I was pleased to get the progesterone, it wasn't w/o a fight but I was adamant that if it's showing low then i'm having some! I'm also hypothyroid (underactive) so I do worry if that will affect my chances, but my doc has put me on a high dose of 175mg which I hope means that it's not a problem. The first mc they didn't take bloods, they said it was a mmc so I don't know what my progesterone levels were.*

I came off the pill in August and our first mc was our honeymoon baby in October, it was going to be so perfect :-( Obv not meant to be though. I am wondering if like you I'm delaying AF but I'm trying not to stress too much, even though we haven't tried this month I did a hpt this norm to double check, bfn. Think I'll relax once AF is here, so want to try again!

I think it was prob low blood sugar with me as to why I collapsed, even though I don't skip meals I'm finding I'm all over the place ATM. Don't think my thyroid helps, as when I get run down I seem to sink quite low. Who knows for sure what's happening in there! Do you know why it happened to you? Hope it's cos you're due a bfp v soon? 

Anyway, lots of luck and baby dust to you, sorry for long rambling post but it's lovely to talk openly xx


----------



## patiently

I feel exactly the same, my mum just has to look at her OH and will be pregnant and has had 4 uneventful pregnancies same with my younger sister who is 18 and currently pregnant with her first and most of the women in my family. So definately ask what is wrong with me? but after two years ttc i still dont have the answers to that but i find comfort in thinking that a healthy baby will be here soon and everything will be ok. We could be third time lucky so hang on in there it will happen. That comment about adopting was not constructive at all. Although that would also be amazing im sure you're not thinking so far ahead so keep ttc and im sure you'll get your forever baby. 

The secrecy never happened in my family in fact when i told my sister and mum that we was expecting they told the rest of the family without my consent then when i had the mc they all knew too...but for me that was even harder they kept calling me saying that me and my OH were not compatible and maybe our genes didnt work together, that i should try with someone else. Or that im not strong enough to hold a baby so that really hurt!! i sort of wish i did have the secrecy. I think your family just probably dont know how to deal with the situation and feel best to let you handle it. I feel that some people who have not ever had a mc usually find it confusing and cannot relate so leave you to get on with it. Have you tried talking to your family about it? will you tell them again once you get your next bfp?

Its great that your OH is very supportive and he is trying to be strong for the both of you (i think most men try to do this) but as long as he knows that he can confide in you when he is ready then just try and be there for each other. 

At least the progesterone will give you some more reassurance next time also cant do any harm. I really dont think you are delaying AF sorry if i made you think that but sometimes after MC your cycle becomes slightly altered so you may have it a few days later or earlier just try and hang on in there she will come. Have you had any AF symptoms? 

I think i fainted because of low blood sugar levels too i had a blood sample and the paramedic said i had low blood pressure too. I just ate a KFC meal though. lol. He asked if i was on a diet because I am petite and i thought if only he knew that i eat four large meals a day and snack in between i even eat dinner at 10pm and still i wait for the weight...im sure it will come when i get my sticky bfp! I hope us ttc'ers get our bfp's soon so then we can all start discussing baby information and comparing our pregnancy experiences. FXed for us all and lots of baby dust across the thread x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sooperhans, I had two MC prior to this pregnancy, my first I believe was a blighted ovum and I believe my 2nd was related to low Progesterone levels. My DRs started monitoring my Progesterone levels after I started Clomid & we saw a pattern both months & saw that my Progesterone levels were very low. My DR said low Progesterone levels means a weak Ov & that it would be very unlikely that a sperm would even be able to fertilize my egg because the egg was too weak.. First time didn't work but 2nd did and I started Progesterone right away..

At 4weeks I started spotting heavy, I decided to up my Progesterone dose to 200mg because lots of ladies online were taking more than 100mg (what I had been prescribed). The bleeding continued on to the next day. I called my DR the next morning and we sat down and went over everything. I told her I was taking the 100mg Progesterone, but upped it to 200mg the night before & she stopped me and said my notes said that I was supposed to be on 200mg.. I told her that they must have messed up my prescription then because it said 100mg once a day. She called in a new prescription and I continued on the 200mg Progesterone, the spotting went away & now I'm just over 13 weeks and the babies are thriving and doing well. I feel in my heart that without the Progesterone, I would have miscarried yet again. So I really do recommend taking the Progesterone meds if your levels are low :thumbup:

I understand also coming from a family with no issues. My mom had 4 children, all problem free pregnancies, same for my grandmother. My cousin had just had a daughter, problem free pregnancy when we started TTC & I could not understand why we were having such issues. :nope: I promise, your time will come hun. We were TTC for 21 months and really started to think it just wouldn't happen. Just keep your chin up and try to stay positive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

I need some advice..kinda. I seen the new dr 2wks ago..he told me he didnt wanna do clomid or anything b/c of overstimulation? i hadn't been on clomid since 6/2011. I want to try the femara before jumping to injectibles..i emailed him but nothing back yet..i hope he agrees..b/c i dont wanna forget about it if it could get us our healthy baby?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Sorry I have been away for a couple days so I need to catch up. 

Ok so I went to the doctor (specialist) yesterday. He was disappointed that I was not able to get any tissue tested from my last D&C. He feels that the fact I have had 4 MC's, the chances of me having a normal pregnancy are starting to decline. :cry:

Basically he said that my options at this point would be:
1. TTC again but he would start Progesterone a couple days ofter O. 
2. Try IVF with my egg and DH's egg and check for chromosomal problems before implantation (only implant good ones)
3. Do nothing and just TTC again. 
4. Consider adoption

The IVF procedure would be about $17,000. I am checking but I don't think that my insurance covers this. He said that he would write me a letter stating that it would be for recurring pregnancy loss and not infertility so that may change things on whether they cover it. He feels that this might be the best option (if its covered) but even with this procedure the probability that at least 1 egg takes (he said they usually implant about 3) would only be about 35%. The chances of more taking are even lower so I could do through all this and still not even get pregnant. If I have other issues going on in my body besides the chromosomal problems then that could still cause the pregnancy to fail. 

Basically for now he wants me to take 1 more month off (which I was planning to do anyway). He is having me get the Day 3 test (FSH, Estradiol, and Anti-Mullerian Hormonedone tests) this cycle after I get AF. Basically that checks your egg quality and quantity. (This could be another factor to determine if I would be a good candidate to even do IVF). Next month he wants me to come in again on approx Day 3 for a sonogram to check how many follicles are present and we will come up with a game plan from there. 

I don't know, what do you girls think?


----------



## BeachChica

Sooperhans - welcome!!! :)
So sorry for your losses but you've come to the right place! One piece of advice I can give your for TTC is to wait a bit between MC's. I know it's hard but there could be some issues in there that caused the MC in the first place and you may need a couple cycles to get that all cleared out and build back up your lining. I have had 4 MC's and one of them in particular was right after a MC (by accident)... that one ended very quickly. I don't think my body was ready for it. So don't stress and I would give your body at least 2 cycles in between. 

As for the secrecy, I know what you mean but I think people get shocked when you have the multiple MC's and they don't know how to react to it. They know you're upset about it and don't want to upset you more by passing on the news. I think they just feel that you will tell people when you are ready. 

Well good luck, I think we will get our BFP's eventually, until then, at least we have the support of girls that understand! :hugs:


----------



## bluesgirl

Hi there i am new to this forum. i have had 4 mc in thd last year. all within the furst 5 weeks. i gzve niw been referedto lindons st marys so waiting on the letter now. i am 38 so aware the clock is ticking. Apparently i am one in 100 that has over 3 mc. i have put hold on trying as it is takin over my life and making me a bit bitter i dont want to be like that. i wish you luck and wish you good news soon. what stage did you have your mc?


----------



## bluesgirl

I have just had my period todat the first as my last mc was last month. i had what looked like an egg similar to what i passed last month? have you had that. i wonder whether it was another one:-( cant believe how hard it is:-( i had all the test and all is well the docs just say it is bad luck! They can say thst agsin:-(


----------



## bluesgirl

Hey i am new too and nearly the same as you. i have had 4 mc in the last year and also have had some really insensitive comments. iam interested in what you said about the progesterone. i was given some last month although my hcg had only risen a tiny bit in 48hrs so think they were too late with it and i consequently had the mc. i still have some left though. when did your doc advise you to take yours? also can somebody help with all the abbreiviations. af ?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi bluesgirl - welcome and sorry for your losses. Are you able to see my signature? (not sure if you are checking this on your phone). I have had 4 losses in a 13 month period: MMC 12/9/10 (11 + 6), MC 3/14/11 (5 + 3), MMC 5/12/11 (8 + 2) MC 1/3/12 (10 + 2). 

Here's a link to some of the pregnancy abbreviations and lingo: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

AF stands for Aunt Flo which is used to refer to your period or menstruation.


----------



## Sooperhans

Patiently, I'm sorry you are 2 years into ttc and I hope you get your positive result v v soon! And it must be v bittersweet with your sister's pregnancy, I don't know how I would feel in the same situation, you are very brave x

It's hard for those to understand including family and I try to discuss it when I can but I think my parents find it painful to think I'm going through this and resort to la la la everything is fine. Thank you everyone for your thoughts on this and the main thing I need to remember is they don't mean to upset me, it's just awkward isn't it?

I've just had that heavy, achey type feeling that makes me think AF is on her way but 2 weeks into feeling like this, I don't know when this'll be. Hopefully soon...

Floridagirl, sorry for your losses and thank you for your info on progesterone. That's awful that you were given the wrong, lower*dosage and it caused you problems, I'm so pleased it was all rectified for you in the end and in time. And twins, that's fantastic! My dad is a twin and they are still close at their age. It's such a blessing. I have been prescribed Crinone 8%, which is 90mg, I hope this is enough. Do you mind telling me what your previous progesterone levels were, when they came up as low?

Bluesgirl, sorry for your losses and hugs to you. My doc said to take my progesterone from cd18 after I've had AF after my mc. Which I'm still waiting for...

Oh Beach, I'm sorry for all you are going through, the list your specialist gave you ranges across very different paths that you could take - did they recommend one over any of the others? If you were to do ivf I so hope your insurance covers it. It is good that you are having further testing and I hope it gives you results that can help you make your decision. Thank you for your advice and am waiting for this cycle before deciding what to do, but in my heart I would like to try again after AF is out of the way and my body has had a bit of a break. I have my fx for all of you too and hope everyone has lovely w/es lined up xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

first monitored round my progesterone was 6.5, 2nd round was 5.4, they should have been at least 15 post-O


----------



## patiently

Sooperhans if the dr's have said its ok then i think do what you feel to do. If you want to try again then try again if you want to wait then wait. Everyone is different and i feel as that so long as there is nothing medically preventing you from ttc again then things will be fine. So many women catch the egg right after a mc and you are waiting for one anyway. FXed for us all!!! come on bfp's!!! x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Floridagirl and Patiently. My thoughts exactly, here's to our bfps just around the corner! X


----------



## Sooperhans

Think I've just worked out the icons! Lots to everyone:dust:*:kiss:*:flower:*:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Welcome sooperhans, sorry for your losses, hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for you. :hugs:

Do you temp at all, only asking as your doc told you to take progesterone from day 18 but if you havent already ovd by then it will stop you oving all together.

Also if your thyroid is not under control im pretty sure this can be a cause of miscarriages.

Welcome bluesgirl sorry for your losses too, i thnik you are in good hands with st marys though ive read lots of good hings about them. :hugs:

Beach i dont know what to suggest... have they ever found any reason for your losses? Have you had all the testing? Sorry for asking, you have probably already said.

It would be awful to go through ivf and have the same thing happen again, would they be prepared to try you on meds in the hope of making it stick? Predisolone, heparin, progesterone?? :hugs:

Patiently have you tested?!? :hugs:

:hi: Florida, nsn, lady, ntat, jw, pink, aj, marie, ayc, inoue, and any1 i forgot sorry. Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## patiently

Hey lexi how are you have been thinking of you hope you are ok. :hugs: I haven't tested again, I did at 8dpo the day i fainted and bfn so i refuse to test again i hate to see one line. lol! Im just going to wait until wednesday and if no AF then i will test. Really hope i do get a bfp! wouldn't that be great and my OH will be away but would love to give him the news in the week that he's doing something he loves. It will be like all his xmas' came at once! He has been constantly on my mind throughout the day though really feel like ive fallen in love with him again. Been having some really racy dreams about him too! naughty naughty! lol...


----------



## lexi374

Well i looked at your chart today and i have a good feeling for you..... :thumbup:

Fair play for not testing, i hate seeing white spaces, unfortunately i have to test early from now on as i need to start the steroids asap, but i would prefer to wait it out than see bfn.

Im ok thanks for asking, im thinking ill probably ov next weekend... :shrug:

I would love to catch straight away, im so sick of waiting for that bfp all the time! :dohh:

Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Thanks so much lexi i hope you're right FXed! I didn't know you had to test early but i guess testing early and testing late both have their pros and cons. At least testing early you cut the waiting time. That's the thing about ttc its the DAMN waiting that drives me crazy. But after a loss your fertility is higher so i'd say you're in with a good chance!! and as you had an early loss i do think your body will be back to normal and you will o'v when expected. Have you been BD? will you be BD this week at all? hang on in there lovely you will get there ALL OF US WILL! GL this cycle! sending lots of sticky baby dust your way x x x x


----------



## BeachChica

Lexi - they have never been able to find a reason for my losses. I have all of the genetic testing etc (OH too) and everything has come back normal. My doctor said after my 3rd loss that he just feels its bad luck. Loss #3 was tested and was due to Trisomy 12. Loss #4 could not be tested for some reason. I would hope that if I go the IVF route they would try everything possible to get it to stick. I can't remember but what plan on your on. I see you are at 4 losses too. Sorry if you already told me, I have been reading so much.

Patiently - I am so happy you are feeling love between you again and even having naughty thoughts :winkwink: Its so nice to hear after all you have been though. I have everything crossed that this is your month!!!

AFM - just waiting for AF to arrive. I have that heavy feeling that she is coming but I am still waiting. My chart was all over the place this month so who knows what's going on. I am not even sure when I O'd.


----------



## lexi374

Beach we had all the usual testing too, and everything was normal. Never had any tissue tested though so dont know about that.

I also paid to have nk cells test and this came back high so will be on prednisolone from bfp, and also progesterone. As the last prgnancy ended so quickly i never really got a chance to see if meds worked, so will definately try again. I didnt have a good feeling about the last 1 from the offset.

I hope they will be able to try you with as many things as possible to make bean stick, ask loads of questions before you make up your mind. :hugs:

Patiently havent started bd yet but will this weekend, hopefully every other day and then maybe everyday towards next weekend. FX for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lexi! I have my binder ready to ask lots of questions. :thumbup: Right now I am leaning towards trying 1 more time using the progesterone earlier before trying IVF. Last pregnancy I was on progesterone but I started it very late (about week 7) due to come problems with my insurance etc. This time my doctor said he would start me on it 3 DPO. I did have borderline/low progesterone this last pregnancy. I have never been tested for the high NK cells. I have mentioned it to two different doctors and they shrug it off saying that there is no evidence to show that this test is useful. 

I would be curious now to see how many people have had 4 losses or more and ended up having success and what they did to get there. Maybe we should start another thread to see!! :)

By the way, you should add a link to your chart so we can start stalking it!!! :)


----------



## lexi374

Yeah it would be interesting to know, and what they did differently this time if they had success.

Yep 7 weeks would def be too late, a lot of docs here dont believe in nk cells or progesterone to help, my gp being 1 of them! :nope:

How do i post a link??

UK ladies frer twin packs are buy 1 get 1 free in superdrug at the mo, so you get 4 tests for £10.49!! Bargin! :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Lexi - when you reply there is a little box in the tool bar (looks like a globe and paperclip) that you use to post a link.


----------



## lexi374

Its ok i worked it out i think.


----------



## Hopefulk

Hi ladies

Sorry I joined and disappeared... Hope everyone is well. Hello to sooperhans and bluesgirl - so sorry to hear about your losses. I've only been on here once but as a fellow newbie can say everybody is really kind and welcoming (and hopefully forgiving if you disappear for a few days! Tee-hee-hee!)

How are you doing patiently? A story to make you giggle: My GP made me howl with laughter when I was pregnant and started fainting... Her advice was "lie on the floor if you start to feel faint or dizzy. Even if you're in the supermarket. In fAct especially in the supermarket - if you faint they have lots of forms you have to complete before they allow you to leave but if you lie down they just think you're a bit crazy and don't encourage you to hang around!". This is funny enough on its own but what she didn't realise is I work in hr for a food retailer so I spend a LOT of my time in supermarkets and most employees know who I am - can you imagine if I did that? hahaha!

How is everyone doing? I'm expecting it to be quiet on here - I saw a few people have some bd plans for this weekend! (our poor ohs!)

I think I had an ovulation pain on Wednesday but I chickened out of trying this month! On the bright side, I've now lost 10.4 lb and bmi is 27 so weight is moving in right direction and I'll be happier trying next month!

Lots of baby dust to everyone who is trying and (annoying?) tummy rubs for the mummies to be! 

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.x


----------



## patiently

Hi Hopefulk. Im am doing well thanks your story really did make me giggle. Some of the things that dr's come up with aye? Just to avoid filling up forms hahaha! 

Congrats about your weight loss! :happydance: :happydance: 10.4lb is a lot! I think im the only person actually trying to gain weight lol. Have you been ntnp this cycle? Hope that when you do start trying again you get your bfp really quickly! 

Hope you're having a lovely sunday too x


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi ladies! :hi:

Sorry I haven't posted in a few days - I had a crazy busy week at work before my week off and also had to make a 50th birthday cake and had to make all the sugar flowers...anyway I'm on holiday in Lanzarote now so time to relax! It's lovely being somewhere with a bit of sunshine and will probably be our last holiday for the little lady comes along (a lovely thought but also a bit scary - our last holiday without the complications of a little person!). We normally go to Mexico but this year a) we couldn't afford it :dohh: b) my typhoid jab has run out and I can't get it again while pregnant :dohh: and c) I am not really meant to be doing long haul flights so 3 and a half hours seemed just about perfect!

Welcome Sooper and Blues :flower: very sorry for your losses :hugs:. I don't think it can hurt to have a break after a MC, but must say I tried straight away after my first AF each time but it's always taken at least 2 or 3 cycles to conceive again. We kind of tried before, but I just don't think my body was every ready for a couple of cylces. I'm undecided about progesterone as I think sometimes people think it will be the magic cure and it doesn't always help, but it works for many people and in Florida's case it looks like it saved her babies so who am I to say yay or nay :shrug:. Blues, my losses were at 8 weeks ish (MMC at 11.6) and 6 weeks ish (MMC at 9.6). If all your tests have come back OK, maybe it really is just bad luck and when you feel ready you can try again? How do you feel at the moment?

I can't believe how insensitive some people can be! I was lucky in a way that my mum had a MC before she had me and also MC'd my twin quite early in the pregnancy so she and my dad understood and my friends have all been great. Sooper - it's certainly not time to be thinking about adoption yet!!! 

Patiently - good luck for the next few days and so glad you and OH are getting on better again :hugs: I think its a great idea to wait to test if you can.

Beach - at least the Dr is taking things seriously, but the US is very expensive for IVF, which is so hard for you. It makes me feel very fortunately to be in the UK as I know a couple of girls over here who are trying now and do not have the worry of getting approval from insurance first. Do you have any idea what you will do? I guess if your ins company can pay you should just go for it, but from seeing people go through it, it's not an easy process and not always successful... Do you think there's still a chance that the next time it will be OK? I know 4 MCs is considered out of 'normal' range, but there is still a chance that with progesterone everything could be OK?

Hi and :hugs: everyone else. Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.


----------



## lexi374

Hi lady, id love a bit of sun right now! We went to mexico in '08 for our honeymoon, i loved it!!! Would love to go back but as you said its expensive and such a long flight!! We stayed at the royal cancun, had only been open a year when we went, was amazing! :thumbup:

We've been to tenerife and gran canaria but not lanzarote, is it warm there at the mo? Make the most of your time as a couple now before she comes along!

Have you thought of any names yet?

Enjoy your hol and chill out. :hugs: x


----------



## lexi374

Congrats on your weight loss hopefulk, :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Lady, your trip to Lanzarote sounds fabulous! you will have to post some pics. 

I think after a few days of thinking about what my doctor said and I have been over in the PAL thread reading about several women who have had 4 or more MC's and now are pregnant in the 20 week range, I now have some hope. I am thinking that I will do my Day 3 test this month as soon as AF arrives, next month do the sonogram to check my follicle count and start TTC again another time on our own using the progesterone 3 DPO. I tested low for progesterone on my last pregnancy. I am also looking into a few more vitamins to take, figure they can't hurt, right. I will also stick to my previous regimen of Prenatals with DHA, 2 mg Folic Acid and baby aspirin. Maybe I will feel differently after my day 3 test results but that's how I am feeling right now. What do you think?


----------



## lexi374

Hi beach, i agree i think its worth another go on your own with whatever meds they give you without starting ivf first. Ive also read about other people having success after numerous miscarriages, so its got to be worth another go hasnt it! 

Good luck hun. :hugs: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Lexi, no I don't currently temp but I was thinking opks from day 10 will tell me if I o, but think I'm going to have to ask my doc what I'm supposed to do if I haven't by day 18. Also she's only told me what to do if I get a bfp with the progesterone (to carry on using it) but not if I'm not, when do I stop taking it to allow AF, as it won't come if I'm on it, will it? Any real life experience away from a doc's surgery v welcome! :coffee:

Still no AF, every day I feel like it's going to happen then...zilch! Beach hope yours arrives soon too and you know where you are a bit more. I think trying with progesterone or anything they give you before ivf is a good move. Lots of luck to you :hugs: :hugs:

I think my thyroid is as under control as it can be, normally I'm on 125mg of thyroxine but got raised to 175mg the first time I got a bfp and I begged the doc to let me stay on it while we're trying, on the understanding that if I get lots of hyperthyroid (over) symptoms I'll tell her, as technically I'm being overtreated.*

Lexi fx you catch your bfp quickly and can share your good news v soon :dust:

Patiently - you are living up to your name by waiting for Weds to test! So hope it's the bfp you've been waiting for :dust: :hugs:

Hopefulk, hello fellow newbie! Great news on the weightloss, well done! Think this place is fab, so much experience to share and lots of bfp and bfps-to-be happiness out there! :bfp: Even if it takes some a little longer to get there, we all will. Felt much more positive this weekend and looking forward. Went to dinner at a friends and hb tried to bring up my pregnancies and honestly you could see a tumbleweed blowing across the table, but I wasn't upset like before! So be it that not everyone is prepared to talk about it but I do have a couple of friends and family members that will talk so I'll go to them. Got a lovely email from mil saying she'd like to talk more and is there anytime, so that was really nice :thumbup:

Lady, hope you are having a great holiday and the sun is shining down on you! I am wondering if my body will delay falling preggo naturally for a couple of cycles as you say happened to you, but if we start ttc at least we stand a chance, got to be in it to win it after all  And a progesterone success story with Florida is great isn't it? Will just have to see how I get on with it when the time comes, once I can start taking it.*

Hope everyone had a fab w/e with lots of baby making!! Xxx


----------



## lexi374

Soop will reply a bit later, have to go back to work for a meeting. :hugs:

My best friend at work had her 12 week scan today, all good, she had 2 losses last year so am pleased for her..... but why dont i feel pleased!? :shrug:

Instead i feel jealous, and so sad for myself i could :cry::cry::cry:

She told everyone this afternoon and when the scan pics were being passed around i wanted the ground to swallow me up! :nope:

I feel like such a shitty friend but im struggling to feel excited for her, im holding back tears. I really wish i didnt have to see her on a daily basis.

I can feel myself withdrawing from everyone i know because they have kids or are pregnant. Why is life so cruel to some of us?! :dohh:

Sorry for selfish post x


----------



## Sooperhans

I feel for you Lexi, really I do. All you can do is be patient with yourself and maybe have a word with your friend saying while you are over the moon for her, sometimes it's going to make you sad and can she make some allowances for you. With your recent loss, it is to be expected, any pregnancy is going to be a reminder and a mirror to your own situation. She must know more than anything else how that feels, having been through it herself. On the day I started losing angel #2 a really good friend went into labour. I couldn't believe how something so amazing and something else that's so cruel could be happening at the same time. It will get better for you and you will be joining them with stories of happiness rather than sadness one day.*
In the meantime be kind to yourself and not hard on yourself for how you are feeling, have a nice long bath and put some music on - don't know about anyone else but any kind of music helped me more than reading or tv, just couldn't concentrate. Can you book a long weekend of annual leave to pamper yourself with oh? I've just booked a Fri and Mon in March for the same reason. Lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Sooperhans - thanks for your reply. Life is such a bitch sometimes isnt it?!

Im sure my friend has some idea how im feeling and probably feels a little awkward too. I guess i just need to get on with it but seeing her at work everyday its a constant reminder of what i should have..... a 1 year old tomorrow...or a 7month old.....or be 37 weeks pregnant ....or 7 weeks pregnant!
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Working in a nursery does not help either its all we talk about!

Dh and i have a few days off after easter and i was thinking about getting some stuff done to the house, but also thinking we need a few days away, i know what id rather do! 

Ok re progesterone, my gp thinks its a load of crap but prof quenby has said i could take it 7dpo for 7 days then do a test if bfp stay on it, if bfn come off it and will have a bleed a few days later.

7dpo is quite late, most other ladies seem to start 3dpo, so this cycle i think i will try 5dpo, happy medium. So test at 14 dpo if negative then stop and you will get a bleed.

the only problem with opks is you dont know for def if or when you have ovd, sometimes you get a surge but dont ov, or you miss your surge (like i always do). I def recommend temping aswell, you should be able to pinpoint when you ov and can then start the progesterone on the right day. 

If you want to know more about temping let me know. You can have a look at some of my charts in my siggy.

How long have you been waiting for af? :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Patiently did you test yet? :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies I haven't forgotten you honest...have been reading but wanted to post properly but still not got chance :dohh:

Lexi..massive :hugs: babe :cry: it IS hard to be happy for other people...re read the thoughts from a mother :hugs: I STILL find it hard to talk about my pregnancy outside of my journal because I STILL want to be sensitive to others. I know you're happy for me but I would never intentionally over do it. You do whatever you need to do to deal with this...it's your journey..nobody else's. I think going away would be a better option...let the wind blow through your hair away from everyday life :hugs: always here if you need me. 

Patiently...hope you're not getting more tickets and fainting :wacko: seriously...you need to take care of yourself. :hugs:

New ladies...I am so sorry you have found yourself here but as you can see...a lovely bunch of informative, caring and supportive ladies. 

Beach...I would go ahead and try again...as you know there are a couple of ladies on the recurrent PAL thread who have had four losses and now are doing well :hugs:

Lady...get you sunning yourself :haha: enjoy :hugs:

RM...were are you?

Wonder where all the other ladies that were on here are :shrug: hope you're all ok?

Someone asked about trying straight after...after my first loss, we tried and got pregnant after 4 cycles..caught pregnant 2 cycles after second loss and caught without an AF after my last loss with this pregnancy. I firmly believe if your body isn't ready to fal pregnant straight away...it won't. Doesn't mean to say that the egg/sperm is any good but the uterus. 

Massive :hugs: and I'll try and stay more on top of posting in here. More than anything I want to close this thread because no one needs it anymore :hugs:

:dust: all round

XxX


----------



## sosad82

Hi there everyone im just wondering if i can join this group i am in limbo land at the moment and not sure where i belong!!!...i have looked at the WTT forum but cant see exactly where i fit in there..i have had 2 mmc at 8 weeks the first february 2011 and the second december 2011...i am currently trying to lose weight and waiting for some blood results before ttc again...i know this is the ttc forum but i feel i have more in common with you lot than those in the WTT forum...fingers x i will be ttc may depending on blood results...im so scared of trying again yet i cant give up on my dream...lots of love to all you lovely ladies on here your courage inspires me xxx:thumbup:


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome sosad - if you are planning to try then this is a good spot for you! :) I am waiting for some labs too before I can try next month. 

NSN - yes those ladies stores in the PAL thread are absolutely inspiring! Many have having 4 or more losses and now with successful pregnancies is giving me a lot of hope at the moment. I am ready to get this going again!!! If I didnt have this big trip planned in May, I would be tempted to start this month!!!

Sooperhans - I would say if you are going to take the Progesterone I would recommend temping. 

Lexi - my doctor said to start 3 DPO, interesting how they all have different opinions!!!


----------



## patiently

Im sorry for not reading everyones post but just came to give a quick update i tested on sunday night and got a BFP! totally totally shocked its unreal. Yesterday done another test and it was slightly darker have had cramping which is very worrying but no other symptom so thats making me feel anxious too. This morning 13dpo have done another test and its the same darkness as yesterday not lighter or darker so really feeling sad. Its so hard. We wait so long for our bfp yet when we get them we cant relax. I dont know what to do with myself. Every two minutes im going to the bathroom to check my undies. This morning i woke up and didnt feel pregnant i know it seems strange but my other two pregnancies i really had symptoms and this time i hardly have any. I hope and Pray that this one sticks. I have an appointment on thursday with the nurse but i really wanted to get my betas checked but my dr wouldnt agree. im going out of my mind here! Please God let this be my sticky baby.


----------



## lexi374

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I bloody knew it! Had a good feeling for ya this month!! :thumbup:

Dont worry about cramping thats totally normal early on. Try not to drive yourself mad stressing out, i know thats easier said than done! Gota rush now will check back on you tonight.

Im really pleased for you :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently...:wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :happydance: I am so pleased for you...hae posted in your journal already as had a feeling this was going to be your month and thought I wold check in there first :winkwink: take each day as it comes..that is all you can do for now...sticky :dust: for baby

Beach...you just have to have the strength and faith to keep going...it WILL happen :hugs:

Sosad...sorry you also find yourself here but the ladies are all lovely and will be supportive. It doesn't matter if you are trying, getting info, looking to offload...this is the place :hugs:

Lexi...how are you doing hun? :hugs:

:dust: all round


----------



## BeachChica

OMgosh Patiently!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I am seriously jumping up and down at my desk for you. I am sooooo happy for you!!! It does pay to be patient, doesn't it!!!??? See you just needed to relaz a little and it happened. Ah I'm ecstatic for you.


----------



## Sooperhans

My post has been blocked and needs to be seen by a moderator? So hopefully it will appear today, if not I'll re-post later. Just wanted to quickly say well done and a big yay to Patiently for a fab result!!! Xxx


----------



## patiently

I dont really have major symptoms so still feeling quite scared. And been cramping here and there. Especially after i use the bathroom sorry tmi! Im trying to relax as much as possible but its hard. I guess i can only be thankful for each day that I am blessed to be pregnant. Thanks ladies for your support x


----------



## Neversaynever

Sooper...intrigued at your naughty post :haha:

Patiently....all normal hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

I don't know what I could've said, lol. I'll try again....


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Lexi, yep life is a b*tch sometimes, you poor thing, especially when you consider all the ages of your little angels. I'd have had a lovely little bump by now - went to a comedy show a few weeks ago, lady next to me was pregnant, starting telling me about it and volunteering info - including her DD, which was to the day the date of my first angel. Thought that the world was taking the piss! We will so appreciate our lasting pregnancies when they come :hugs:

Hi to sosad and nsn, and thanks Lexi and Beach about temping. Guess what I've been reading up on! Ok so I've had a look at charts and thermometers, is there a recommended cost-effective brand that I should use? Saw a Babymed one and wondering whether to go ahead and get. 

Beach that's good you feel ready to ttc soon, lots of luck to you :hugs:

Lexi, I was expecting AF a little while ago, under normal circumstances, my cycle is 28 days but I know mc can affect it all and since I didn't have an in-between bleed, I haven't had a AF since October! It's been 37 days from when the heavy mc bleed started but 41 days from when spotting originally started. Hmmm wondering whether to give the doc a call maybe this week, as I'm cramping but nothing else? Had quite a lot of cm about 2 weeks ago.

Argh Patiently, that's AMAZING!!!! :happydance: So pleased you got your bfp, and try not to fret about it, take it easy as much as you can. Are you able to get an early scan at your local epu? If you are cramping they should be taking blood, can you ask again maybe when you go on Thurs? I have everything x'd for you xxxx


----------



## lexi374

So sad you are very welcome here :hugs:

Soop oooohhhh what did you say lol!! :haha:

Patiently big hugs hun, deep breath! :hugs:

Beach yep 3dpo seems the norm, she just said if you take it straight after ov you could have ectopic! :shrug: Im only being given 7 days at a time by my gp so thats a bit crap!

Nsn you are never insensitive to others, and we love hearing from you! :hugs:

Afm cd12 blah im ok, :shrug: bd sun and today, then will do thur-sun everyday hopefully! Dh has been given his agenda! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## lexi374

Soop posted at the same time lol, nothing offensive there!! :shrug:

Ok forgive me for the stupid ? but your not pregnant again are you? 

Apart from that then i guess 37 since heavy bleed is not that long maybe give it a little longer then go back to gp and see if they can check everything is as it should be.

You will need a basal thermometre, i got mine from boots but im sure theres plenty online etc. Then register with fertility friend.com and you can put it all on a chart there and it will help tell you when you ov etc.

Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Patiently - I know its hard but don't worry about the symptoms. Its still so early!!

Lexi - I didn't know about the ectopic. Yikes!! More the reason to know exactly when you've O'd

Sooper - BBT's can range from very inexpensive to expensive. I picked up a fairly inexpensive one at my drug store. It was about $10 US. Also, you can go into Fertility Friend and use their program for electronic tracking for free. Its great because they also have an app that you can also use on your smart phone. I think they will give you 1 free month of the VIP level but even the standard level is fine for this purpose too. If you really like the VIP features they often have specials to upgrade. I used the standard for a long time and just recently upgraded to the VIP for $29 for the year. If you have any questions feel free to ask and the girls love to look at the charts if you add a link to your sigi and can help with analysis! :thumbup:


----------



## BeachChica

Oh, so forgot to mention. Finally got AF today!!! :yipee: 
Its crazy to be celebrating this isn't it!!!??? So having my Day 3 blood test on Thursday!


----------



## lexi374

Yay beach :thumbup:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies,*
Just came across this thread and would really like to join if thats ok. Had a chemical pregnancy yesterday and had a loss at 5 weeks in December. Being ttc since aug.*
Feeling pretty sorry for myself and glad to see that many on this thread are quite far along in their pregnancies after multiple losses.*
I am so sorry for all your losses.*
Brief history, regular 28 day cycle but spot a week before period and think this impacts on implantation. This month was prescribed progesterone for the first time. Delighted to get bfp on Saturday and Sunday but test was negative Monday :-(.
Have now stopped progesterone (cyclogest). Does anyone know *how long I wil likely wait for period?*
Wishing you all lots and lots of very sticky baby dust.

X


----------



## lexi374

Hi dreamin and welcome, i was exactly the same a couple of weeks ago positive tests on the wednesday, positive digi sat, then tested the following wednesday and it was negative. This was the first time id used cyclogest too. The last pessary i did was the wed am and bleeding started fri am. So just a couple of days. Sorry for your losses also. :hugs:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi thanks for replying.
So sorry for your losses. Are you going to take cyclogest again this month? Not sure if my doc is convinced by it. I got if for pre period spotting. My progesterone at day 21 was 34. Fingers crossed AF comes soon.*


----------



## lexi374

Yes going to take it again this month. My gp doent believe in it either, i have got it only for 7 days, so supposed to start 7dpo and then test at 14 dpo if bfn stop. But think i might start at 5 dpo. :shrug: I dont spot before period, but my luteal phase is only 10/11 days. Fx you are not waiting too long, will you try again straight away?:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dreaming....welcome and sorry you've found yourself here :hugs: I would say your 21 day numbers are more than enough...it's normally 15+ after ovulation. Progesterone isn't always the wonder drug and many docs in the UK don't believe it helps. I believe if your body isn't producing enough...the cylogest won't do any harm to help...if the pregnancy isn't viable...that will become apparent soon enough too. 

Hope that hasn't come across as too harsh :wacko:

Temping is a good thing to do ladies that don't do it...plenty of help in here so ask away if you're interested :flower:

Beach...come hither witch...and glad to see you can move on and get day 3 tests done :hugs:

Lady...hope you're not burned to a crisp :winkwink:

Lexi...thanks for saying that...I do try to be sensitive still :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Stoooopid double post :wacko:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

Just popped in quickly but didn't want to read and run after reading your news patiently!!! A cautious but big congratulations to you! :happydance::flower::happydance: Lexi is right, cramping is perfectly normal at this stage (in fact it's normal all the way through - I still get a bit crampy now) and I had very few symptoms this early with any of my pregnancies, this one included. Just think of all the people who get pregnant by accident who don't even realise for a few weeks. NSN is right, just take each day at a time :hugs:

Lexi, hope you are OK hun, it's so tough when others get to have the 'big reveal' and you want that moment so badly. It will be you one day soon :hugs:.

NSN, so glad all is going well, I've been stalking your journal, but not had time to post for a week or so. We all love sharing in your good news and you're never insensitive :flower: 

Beach - yay for AF!!

Welcome sosad :flower: You cound like you fit in perfectly - we all have to go through the limbo of recovery after an MC, it doesn't mean that we are not TTC in our hearts. What are the blood tests checking?

Welcome Dreaminghopin, and sorry for your losses :hugs:

AFM, had a bit of spotting today which scared the bejeezus out of me, but think it's just because me and DH have been up to more BDing than usual :winkwink:. Typically the little lady was having a lazy morning so had to wait a while to feel her kick and calm me down a bit. She's wriggling away in there at the moment though, which is a big relief.

Lexi, we've got a few names on the list, but all top secret for now! We've started to call her Myrtle for now but I don't think that's going to stick once she's born!


----------



## Neversaynever

Lady...argh for the scare...stop shagging :haha: seriously though I had the same on valentines day..told him he was on a ban as it freaked me out for three days and the doppler was used far more than normal :wacko:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

I know!! - it's DH's holiday treat though :winkwink: It helps now I can feel her, as I know she's in there OK.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Neversaynever said:


> Lady...argh for the scare...stop shagging :haha:

:rofl: As usual *NSN*, you don't mince your words :haha: love it!!

Congrats *Patiently *- as I posted in your journal, I bloody knew you were preggo when you fainted. Big giveaway. Keeping everything crossed for you hun :dust:

:hi: to all the newbies - glad to see you're all coming to join us - welcome!

The biggest fattest squishiest hug of all is saved for *Lexi *today. Thinking of you on your angels EDD. I have been thinking of you today and its my turn tomorrow. We'll get through it hunny :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*AFM *- still no f**ckin AF. Docs next week I think.
As for yesterday.... well....
I received a voicemail on my mobile from a health visitor 'introducing' himself and wanting to arrange an appointment to meet me before the baby is born....

WTF :saywhat:

I took the voicemail in the middle of the office and was visibly shaking after listening to it. I simply cannot believe that this has slipped through...

Its my EDD with my 1st angel tomorrow and I'm 6 weeks away from my EDD with the twins. I REALLY don't need this at the moment :growlmad:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Neversaynever said:


> Dreaming....welcome and sorry you've found yourself here :hugs: I would say your 21 day numbers are more than enough...it's normally 15+ after ovulation. Progesterone isn't always the wonder drug and many docs in the UK don't believe it helps. I believe if your body isn't producing enough...the cylogest won't do any harm to help...if the pregnancy isn't viable...that will become apparent soon enough too.
> 
> Hope that hasn't come across as too harsh :wacko:
> 
> Thanks I'm confused about progesterone levels. I had been advised that anything above 30 was considered good in the uk and my 34 was normal but certainly below average. I think you are right that I should not put all my hopes on it helping me get a sticky bean but I am going to try it again next cycle if doc agrees.


----------



## dreaminghopin

So sad for you xxxx


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome Dreaming! Sorry for your losses but you have come to the right place!

Lady - so glad you are enjoying your vacation and DH is too :sex:!!! That's crazy about your scare, that would have scared the bejeezus out of me too!!!

Lexi & NTAT :hugs: those losses are tough!! :cry:


----------



## patiently

Lady sorry about the scare im sure your LO is fine probably from too much bedroom activity. lol...naughty naughty! but you do feel like you have to give your OH a treat now and then right? Just take it easy and as you said she's wriggling around so im sure she's fine! x

Beach so glad AF came!! you going to start trying this cycle?

NTAT i am so sorry about the dr's voicemail. WTF?? are these people just complete idiots! don't they have an up to date computer system at all! You should make a formal complaint they shouldnt be able to get away with that. :hugs:

Lexi sending you tonnes of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know the anniversaries are really hard hun, try and hang on in there we are all here for support. I hope that next time all will be ok and you get your bfp really soon. Hope you catch the egg this week! FXed for you If you ever need anything we're here! xxxxx


----------



## lemondrops

I think I might be asking to be a part of this group. I had a miscarriage (twins) at 11.5 weeks in October. On Sunday I got a BFP and by Monday it was a BFN. Do chemicals count as recurrent miscarriages? I'm still waiting for AF to arrive, but I've been getting nothing but BFNs so I'm 99.9% sure I'm about to having a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## patiently

Hi lemondrops im so sorry for your losses...:hugs: im not sure if chemicals are considered to be recurrent miscarriages. Sorry that i dont know the answer to your question but welcome to this thread. The ladies on here are so fantastic and supportive. How long have you been ttc? x


----------



## lemondrops

patiently said:


> Hi lemondrops im so sorry for your losses...:hugs: im not sure if chemicals are considered to be recurrent miscarriages. Sorry that i dont know the answer to your question but welcome to this thread. The ladies on here are so fantastic and supportive. How long have you been ttc? x

We went off of b/c right after we got married in April and we were sort of ntnp from April-July. And then the July cycle was when we REALLY started to try and did the SMEP, got pregnant and miscarried in October. I didn't have a "normal" cycle until January. So when I got my period February 11, we did the SMEP and that's when we got pregnant again, this time with what I'm almost positive is a chemical. So all in all, I feel like it's not fair to complain because some people have been trying for years and here I am, getting a bfp every time we try... but until it sticks I'm still really sad and discouraged.


----------



## lexi374

Welcome lemondrops :hugs: i would consider chemicals as miscarriages but i dont know where docs stand on that 1, you are very welcome here though.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi lemondrops,
I have only just joined this thread too. 
So sorry for your losses. I had a bfp at weekend but was negative by Monday. AF came today and actually feeling better as had really known since Monday. If AF shows up I hope your cycle messed about too much. From what I understand, chemical (oh I hate that word) pregnancies shouldn't disrupt your cycle too much and you and your hubby can get back to catching a very sticky bean. 

X


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lexi and Beach for bbt thermometer and FF advice...ordered my therm last night and will register online soon - I'm looking forward to putting my stats in already! Feel good that I have a plan, just as soon as AF arrives. I'll give it to next week before giving the doc a call about it. Glad AF has arrived for you Beach! One step closer on the ttc journey. Help with analysis would be great, thank you :hugs:

Lexi, I did a hpt on the w/e with a bfn. Tbh we haven't tried in Feb, doing ahem withdrawal instead so I'm not expecting to be. Otherwise I'd be wondering a bit more if that's why AF hasn't shown!

Dreamin, hi and welcome to the thread and sorry for your losses :hugs: I've also got progesterone for when I'm trying after I've ov'd, so I don't have experience of it yet but will let you know as I use it. Have you got the gel? At what point did you start taking it? Lexi has been told 7dpo but is likely to go 5dpo and Beach is 3dpo, where are you? Hope you get on well with it :hugs:

Lexi and New - sorry that today/yday were edd and reminders of what could/should have been. Lots of :hugs: and :dust: :dust: to you both for the v v near future xx

New - I gasped when I read about your vms and felt upset for you, that's TERRIBLE! I remember saying to dh when I lost the first what if they called about my first scan as I'd had my booking appt about a week before I started spotting and he said hospitals are bad but not that bad. So sorry you slipped through the net and call to give them hell today!! :hugs:

Patiently how are you feeling today? I'm sure the symptoms will follow soon, how far along are you by your calculations? Did you do a digi? Lots of luck for your nurse appt tomo :hugs:

Hi Lemondrops and sorry for losses :hugs: Hope AF arrives for you too v soon, feels like limboland doesn't it?

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## lemondrops

Sooperhans said:


> Hi Lemondrops and sorry for losses :hugs: Hope AF arrives for you too v soon, feels like limboland doesn't it?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxx


AF arrived this morning. :dohh:


----------



## lexi374

Oh my god can this week get any shitter!!! :growlmad:

Im 99% certain someone else i work with is pregnant too! Shes been saying loads of things that made me suspicious, and then today my bf thats 13 weeks said she walked in on half a conversation with the manager where she said she had an appointment at the end of march and the manager said will that be 12..... and then stopped cos bf walked in!! :dohh:

Omfg she was only gona start trying at xmas! Im bloody surrounded by them, and they will all be leaving and ill be the only bloody loser still there!! Ive been trying nearly 4 years! Shoot me now! :brat::hissy:

Sorry to the newbies im not normally such a moaning bitch, im having a really crap week!

On a positive note i did see ewcm today! Cd 13 aswell! Early for me! Dont usually ovulate til cd16-20. Bd yest, then everyday from tom onwards hopefully. Cant see me getting a bfp this month though when im feel on such a downer.

:hugs: to all x


----------



## patiently

Lexi im so sorry that you've had a rough day. Its so hard when everyone around you is pg thats how i used to feel at my old workplace. 5 women were pregnant, 1 of them miscarried and was pregnant three months later she had her baby in january! But hun you will be joining them soon! I dont know about anyone else but i do put pressure on mysefl as i feel like its a race against time and other women to get pg...but then i remember that we are all unique and we will have our babies eventually! hope you are ok sending lots of sticky baby dust your way! and whooohoo for ewcm! go LEXI!! hope you catch the egg...:hugs:

Sooperhans i have started to get sore nipples now! and the cramping comes and goes. Haven't taken a digi as im too scared. Was going to buy another frer test too but then thought that i would stress myself out even more. My last pg my lines got darker my digi came up pregnant and i mc'd so dont see the point in doing that. Im just going to take each day as it comes hope for the best and have faith! Thats all we can do i guess. I dont even know if i want to get my betas done. Have my dr's appointment tomorrow hopefully all goes well. 

Hi to everyone else!! x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently!! a pregnancy ticker! When did that happen? I haven't lurked in a couple days and I see that :haha: going to skim back now


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats hun, don't worry about the lack of symptoms. I had none until mid 5weeks, and I think I got them early cause of there being two. Most people don't have any real symptoms until 6ish weeks. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Ah Patiently, it could be useful to know your levels, for peace of mind. See what your docs suggest, pleased you have an appt and that you are having some signs of symptoms. There's still lots of time for more to develop, fx'd for you, let us know how you get on xx

Lexi, so sorry you had a crap day, this isn't your week is it. That's good about the ewcm and hopefully this month is your month :hugs: Chin up and tomorrow is one step closer to the weekend..I'll keep telling myself that too! Work's quite blah ATM so a couple of days away will be lovely. I hope one day v soon you can share your pregnancy news with your colleagues :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently Congrats I have been a bad stalker recently. I'm so happy u got ur bfp especially after last month. Fingers crossed for your rainbow.

Lexi it does seem like the world is on a breeding boom. there are 7 women at work that I know of who are pg not including myself. If something happened with this baby I couldn't face work. I understand how hard it is to see them. As hard as it maybe you may not know their journey to that baby. I know you have had a long and hard ride and hopefully you get ur rainbow soon.

afm - Feeling baby lots lately and on the outside for the first time yesterday, can't feel it very often just when he/she gives me a big kick. DH hasn't felt it yet. I'm feeling pretty good getting a good little bump. Tired as heck but am just so greatful


----------



## Sooperhans

Florida and Justwaiting, it's so good to hear about pregnancies on this thread, it reminds me of what this is all about and you are so deserving after your losses. Not that people who haven't had a loss are less deserving, you know what I mean :) 

Justwaiting, hope your dh gets to feel a big kick soon, that'll be so special. And Florida, how do you feel 2nd tri in with 2 little ones? Very exciting xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...I am so sorry you are having to had the most EWCM after my last loss and now look at me...fat chubster even more :hugs: Your time WILL come chick...I just know it and we are all here holding your hand to get there too :hugs:

NTAT...me...mince my words?? Blah never :haha: seriously you need to write a letter of complaint..that just isn't good enough :hugs: and yup...get to the docs and get your AF started...you've waited long enough now :hugs:

Bum..can't remember who said about a chemical sorry...when I had my refferal they were slightly reluctant because my tets went negative at 4+2 and I passed whatever at 5 weeks and they blame the fact we find out early blah blah blah. In here...a loss is a loss in my opinion...you still see two lines and you still have that hope :hugs:

Must dash to work but :dust: :hugs: and everything to you lovely ladies

Ooo beach...day three testing today??

XxX


----------



## patiently

Ladies This morning i woke up and really didnt feel pregnant. Even my bbs aren't sore anymore and i was freaking out I will defo go to my dr's and ask for my betas. I have been toilet about three times since 8 this morning so was thinking maybe i shouldn't test as my urine wouldnt be as strong. But i did anyway i ran to the shop got two frer and a digi conception indicator. Both came out positive...my frer is much darker than it was on tuesday can clearly see its positive from far whereas on tuesday i kind of had to squint. However the clearblue conception indicator says pregnant 1-2...does this mean that i am not producing enough pregnancy hormone. I think im 4 + 1 so should my pg test say 2-3?


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Never, hi Patiently...it's what your hcg levels rise by that is the key indicator, as everyone starts off differently. So ask your Dr if you can have 2 tests, a week apart, and see how you are doing. My EPU tested me 48hrs apart but my doc said there can be daily fluctuations. Lots of luck and everyone crossed for you xx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies!

Patiently - I know its hard not to, but try not to read into your symptoms too much and just take this pregnancy one day at a time. I was totally stressing every day of my last one and I was a wreck. I even had my doctor stressed. 

Lexi - sorry you had a rough day :hugs:

JW - how exciting about the movement!!!! :baby:

AFM - I have my day 3 bloods at 11:30 this morning. Can't wait. It will be interesting to see what those show. I probably won't get my results until next week. AF has been a b*tch this month ugh!! Read for her to gooooooo away!!!


----------



## Inoue

Bleh! Back again after failed cycle last month - now 1dpo... I hate the dam TWW just to get shit results :(. 
All the best to others who's struggling - I feel ure pain xx


----------



## patiently

Inoue hope you get your bfp and the tww isnt too long! Hope you get your bfp early like 8/9dpo so the wait will be even shorter! FXed 

Lexi hope you are ok hun :hugs: 

Beach I know stressing really isnt beneficial. I try to stop but its so hard. Good luck with your blood tests. Keep us updated. 

Sooperhans i know that its the doubling time thats important but i cant get my betas done so im trying not to think about it. Just got to wait or my scan next week. 

Thanks ladies for all your encouraging words. Hope you are all having a fabulotastic day! its so sunny in London! Im off out to a fruit and veg market. Might do a bit of vintage shopping too...well if im lucky. Enjoy the rest of your day x x x x x


----------



## Sooperhans

Patiently, cool, wouldn't worry about the 1-2 week on the digi as it may have been b/c it wasn't the first urine of the day or you may have diluted it. Hope you enjoy your vintage shopping! What did the doc say? :hugs:

Afm...today I think I'm getting AF, so far I've had a bit of spotting. Hope so! Looking forward to officially ttc soon. Although my thermometer hasn't arrived yet! Is it ok to start temping further on than cd1? Thank you xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach, good luck for the testing, what kind of thing are they looking for? X


----------



## lexi374

Soop yay for af! You can start trying! Its ok to start temping later than cd 1, your temp can be a bit weird during period anyway, just start as soon as it arrives. Try and do it the same time every morning. :hugs:

Beach how long til you get results? :hugs:

Inoue good luck for this month! :thumbup:

JW yay for feeling bubs move! How cool! :thumbup:

Lady hope the hol has you nice and relaxed. :hugs:

Patiently i have everything crossed for you, im glad you are getting an early scan, remember its very early to see anything though. :hugs:

Nsn hey and thanks for still supporting us! Cant wait to see the rock! :thumbup:

Florida hows the bump progressing? :hugs:

Hey preggos we need to see some bump shots on here! :winkwink:

Hi to all the other ladies :dust: to those that need it! x

Oh and afm cd14 and more ewcm! Dont normally see that much, as nsn said seems to be most 1st cycle after mc, we bd this am. I think ov is round the corner which will be pretty early for me!


----------



## patiently

Lexi sending you and everyone ttc lots and lost of baby dust! Hope you catch the egg!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Sooperhans - Yes its Ok to start after CD 1. When you enter your data into Fertility Friend, be sure to enter your first day of AF (with no temp) so it will know to count that as CD 1 and then enter temps on the days you take it. Its best to enter as much info as possible to have the AF, temps, CM etc so that it can track your cycle the best. The test I had was for FSH, Estradiol, and Anti-Mullerian Hormonedone. Apparently these tests on Day 3 can provide information on the quantity and quality of your eggs. 

Lexi - sending lots of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Lexi and Beach for your temp advice, hoping it arrives on Mon, so I can get cracking with it all. AF is in full force, think it's been the only month I have been pleased to get it! Spoke to my doc, she told me to start the progesterone on 4dpo, then test on day 28 and stop if bfn. Continue if bfp. I'm looking forward to ttc and feeling like we'r working towards something, felt pretty hopeless before. It's been such a busy few months, if we can have some good news it would be amazing. FIL has been unwell and MIL is struggling with caring for him, it's been 1 1/2 yrs since his stroke and countless seizures/hospitalisation since. Also think my parents are waiting by the phone pretty much, waiting for news of a first grandchild lol. Hopefully one day x

Good luck Lexi!! Hope you catch your early egg :dust:

How are you Patiently?

How are you feeling NSN? I read some of your journal (hope you don't mind) and I have everything x'd for you, happy 16 weeks and thank you for setting up this lovely, supportive thread. It's already been so helpful and informative to me, thank you everyone, I feel quite emotional thinking about the kindness of strangers...xxxx

I hope these tests are really informative Beach. When are you looking to ttc again? 

The weekend is finally here!!! Hope everyone has


----------



## Sooperhans

Hope everyone has something lovely lined up xxx


----------



## patiently

Sooperhans im so sorry for your FIL and MIL. Life can be so hard at times and Im sure when you get your bfp they will be so thrilled to hear about a baby on the way. Hopefully really soon. Possibly in a few weeks!! FXed and baby dust to you x Temping has been amazing for me though confusing at times. But it really does give you a clear indication of your cycle!! GL hun x 

Beach hope AF isnt too bad today and you get your results real soon! 

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend! x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you, wouldn't that be amazing!! It would make our parents-and us- so over the moon. Thanks, I think temping will be really useful, help with interpretation would be great! I'm going to have to sort my tickers/links in my profile too. 

Hope you are feeling well and not fretting. That's good you have an early scan, is it soon? X


----------



## patiently

yes its next wednesday God willing all will be good. x


----------



## Sooperhans

I so hope so x :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Ladies this morning I have had some intense intense cramping it woke me up from my sleep so im really scared I am going to A&E as the pain is unbearable and I want to get seen. Im meant to be at work today and really feel awful not to go on in. But this is so important to me and I wont be able to relax at all. PLease wish me luck I hope everything is ok.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thinking of you.. Hope you manage to get seen soon and find out that baby is just trying to get very comfy in there. Please let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## patiently

Thank you dreaminghopin. I just got back. They done some swabs and checked the neck of my womb and said it looks good theres no blood and my cervix is closed. They took my blood for some tests so hopefully i will get the results later on. Also they have prescribed something to help my bowel movement as i have been constipated. The dr i had was so amazing he was so helpful and he pushed my scan forward to monday. I told him i had one booked for wednesday but he insisted. I hope everything is ok, and baby is like you said just getting comfortable. Since last night not really any cramping just the odd twinge here and there. I know i shouldnt go by the lines on hpt. But this morning i done another and the test line is now so much darker than the control line. Two days ago the test line was dark but not as dark. My bbs are also getting tender under my armpit. Hope these are good signs...


----------



## lexi374

They sound like good signs! :thumbup:

Maybe it was just constipation and a bit of normal cramping?

FX for you thinking of you lots xx :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh Patiently, so sorry to hear you have been in this pain, it's good that it has stopped now. Was the pain on any patticular side, or all over? Thinking of you and hope they give you your blood results v soon. That's positive about the cervix, lack of blood and scan on Monday, I am sending lots of chilled and healthy vibes your way until you hear back. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## lexi374

Sooper hope you get on ok with temping give us a shout uf you need any help. Sorry to hear about your inlaws. :hugs:

Im an only child and my parents are getting on now, i would love to give them a grand child.

Afm wish i hadnt given dh the day off wednesday as it looks like ov has come early yest! Cd 15! Dont think ive ever ovd that early! Was expecting it sundayish. :shrug: Anyway we bd cd 12, 14,15. So hopefully thats enough.

Hi to everyone else how are you getting on? :hugs: x


----------



## patiently

Lexi sounds like you really have it covered this month. You're in the 2ww!! FXed this is your bfp!! sending lots of sticky baby dust your way. So excited for you!!!! Hope all is well. 

Sooper the pain was all over. Mostly on both sides. Haven't had any pain since just the odd twinge here and there. 

Ladies i just wanted to say a huge thank you for your encouraging words. I know i worry loads and loads and im sorry if i come across self centred at times I think PAL is really hard. Hopefully we'll all be discussing baby names in the very near future. Sending lots of baby dust to those who are in 2ww and with o'v approaching. Hope all the pregnant ladies are also doing well and like Lexi said we are waiting to see baby bump pics...

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!! x x x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Glad you had a nice doctor who has managed to reassure you. Don't be daft this is what we are hear for. Pregnancy after loss will be a worrying time and think I will be the same (if it ever happens)!

Birthday weekend for me and trying so hard not be glum even for the sake of dh who is trying his best to cheer me up. He is always telling me that we need to live our life's but sometimes it's just so hard and days like this are just a reminder that I'm still not pregnant. Right pity party over going to try and have a good weekend and hope you all will too xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lexi, yeah dh is an only child too...pressure isn't it! :-S Hopefully this is your month, so hopeful for you x :dust:

Patiently pls don't worry, we all know how terrifying it all can be, hopefully it was constipation. Feet up now, get oh running around after you! And only go back to work when you are ready x :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Happy birthday Dreaming! Next one you may have a lovely baby...for now enjoy a glass or few of vino! :hugs:


----------



## hopingtobemum

hi there just wondering if I could join in here. We are currently trying to conceive. I have had 4 losses over the last 2 years - including a late one at 21 weeks for my first loss - all the others have been before 12 weeks since. I am currently in the 2 week wait - period due on 19th March - hoping it doesnt come!!! xxxx


----------



## lexi374

Welcome hoping so sorry for your losses particularly the later 1 that must have been incredible difficult. :hugs: hopefully we will be able to offer you some support here.

Dreaming i hope you manage to enjoy your birthday weekend, its so hard when you think of the what ifs but hopefully you will get your sticky bfp soon. :hugs:

Patiently we all have good days and bad, when they are good we can offer support to others and when they are bad hopefully others will offer us the same support. :hugs: Relax this weekend and i will be keeping my fx for your scan on monday x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies.. Of to enjoy some birthday cocktails. Welcome hopingtobemum, so sorry for your losses, life can be very cruel. Hope 2 week wait goes super quick for you resulting in sticky bfp xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Hoping, I echo what Lexi and Dreaming have said, really sorry for your losses, have you had testing following these losses? Fingers crossed you get good news on or around the 19th March!

Dreaming - enjoy those cocktails!! 
Xx


----------



## Inoue

Good luck to you all - there seems to be a bundle of different scenario's going on here (some PAL, some TWW, some TTC, some recovering etc). I really hope you all find happiness in the near fufure :hugs:

Im 3DPO but kind of forgetting about it at the moment, i dont even want to think of how the PAL will effect me... it will be so scary to go through it all again and pray all will be ok on the scan day :cry:. 

Welcome to the new members ~ were all here for you :kiss: x


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Patiently *- sorry to hear you were panicking this morning - but glad the doc has brought the scan forward. Hopefully there will be a lovely little healthy bean in there, but don't panic too much if there's not much to see as its still very early :hugs:

Hi to the newbies - you're all very welcome :hi:

*hopintobemum *- Welcome and sorry for your losses. 21 weeks must have been so hard. So sorry but glad you're here :hugs:

*Sooperhans *- I'm an only child too - mum and dad are beside themselves wanting a grandchild - and its awful that I can't give them that :hugs:

*Dreaminhopin *- happy birthday :cake: have a few drinks to celebrate :thumbup:

*Lexi *- how you feeling now that EDD is over? :hugs: I think you covered your bases around Ov - good luck :dust:

*AFM *- spent all day gardening, it now looks lovely but I'm knackered. :sleep: Waiting for my Indian takeaway to be delivered and having a beer :thumbup: Happy Saturday everyone :happydance:


----------



## patiently

Lexi just looked at your chart definately think you ovulated cd 15!! but defo think you have it covered also!! FXed for you hun. Sending lots of baby dust your way. Are you going to symptom spot? 

NTAT well done for doing the garden, and just in time for spring too! Hope you're not too tired and have a fantastic weekend!

Dreaminghopin happy belated birthday hope you had a fantastic day! 

Inoue when will you be testing? have you noticed any symptoms yet? Hope you catch the egg and sending you lots of baby dust!

Hoping welcome!! I so sorry for your losses. You are incredibly brave and strong, and I hope you get your sticky bfp in a few days also sending lots of baby dust your way!!

To everyone else hope you have a wonderful sunday! anyone eating anything nice? Sunday is a big dinner day for us so will be having some prawns, potatoes and veg! mm cant wait! have a lovely day all! x x


----------



## patiently

Im going out of my mind here. The hospital wont give me the results over the phone and have told me to come back in and pick them up but i cant do that today. On top of all this my bbs are not sore anymore...i dont even feel pregnant anymore...I just want to cry


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hun, symptoms come and go all the time. Remember NSN stressing over it? And her baby is doing just great. The hospital may want to tell you in person and maybe do follow up bloods to compare, so please try not to panic xxx


----------



## pink80

Patiently - NTAL is right, symptoms are never really a good indicator or how things are progressing and they will come and go. I'm sure it's just hospital procedure - try not to get yourself all worked up xx


----------



## lexi374

Patiently i agree they usually do 2 lots of bloods to compare so maybe they just want you to do that? 

I will be thinking of you tom at your scan, remember you are not even 5 weeks yet so dont panic there will not be much to see. Dont worry over symptoms just yet get tom over with first. :hugs:

Ntat im ok thanks, good days and bad, sometimes i feel positive and think we WILL get there and other times i feel so down and think it will never happen... :shrug:
How are you after this week? :hugs:

It seems some of us are in tww, me included, gonna TRY not to think about it..... :shrug:
I always get it wrong anyway! :dohh:
Was great to see a bit of sun today, always cheers me up. :thumbup:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh Patiently, the waiting for results is awful. Hope you see them early tomorrow, have follow up bloods taken and hope you get on well at the scan hun xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Lexi, I feel the same - sometimes excited at what the future holds, sometimes terrified that it'll never happen. Fingers x'd to you and the others in the 2ww :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently...I know how scary all this but you have to try not to worry as hard as it is. You are too early to have constant symptoms and strong ones at that too :hugs: Cramping is all normal, baby is burrowing in to your lining for the duration. Good luck for the scan...hopefull yoyu'll get to too the gestation sac :hugs:

Pink....huge :hugs: for this weekend mu lovley :hugs:

NTAT..wan to do my gardening? :hugs:

Balls...power cut and can barely see what I am typing now :wacko:

:dust: for the TWW ladies...:hugs: for those that need them and I wil be back...hopefully!

XxX


----------



## patiently

Lexi glad you had a good day today and the sun cheered you up. Like you said we WILL get there. Hang on in there you could be days away from your sticky bfp! FXed for you...x

Thank you everyone for your supportive and encouraging comments i really do appreciate it and sorry for my dramatic rants every other second. Will update tomorrow. Night Night x


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently...don't apologise...it is perfectly normal to feel that way :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Inoue

patiently said:


> Inoue when will you be testing? have you noticed any symptoms yet? Hope you catch the egg and sending you lots of baby dust!

I may test on Monday 19th as its our 2 year wedding anniversary :blush:. 
Would love to suprise him over dinner! :haha:


And hope you get some feedback soon Patiently, dont ever appoligise on here. Were here to help and support you no matter what :hugs: xxx


----------



## patiently

I just want to break down and cry. They couldnt see anything on the scan so she said i must be either less than 4 weeks or its ectopic or i had a miscarriage. Firstly im not less than 4 weeks according to the day i ovulated. So we shouldv'e at least seen a gest sac. I dont know if ive had a mc and i havent had any bleeding. Ectopic just scares me so much i dont know what to do with myself. They took blood and said to return in two days for the results. When i told them i had blood taken on saturday and would i be able to compare the results she said that there were no results on the system. I went back to A&E and they also said they dont have any evidence of blood being taken. WTF that friggin dr yesterday knew that he didnt have the results and that why he was pissing about trying to make me come in for them! WHY DO I BOTHER!!! WHAT IS THE POINT! even if i didnt see much at least if they saw something like the sac then i'd be put at ease now im just annoyed. My OH is pissing me off too! didnt wanna get out of the bed this morning so i had to go and face all that news by myself. I actually can't stand him at the moment. You'd think that after so long ttc and me being pregnant he would show a little more enthusiasm he seems so much more excited for the f***ing army! pardon my french! Im just pissed off with everything. Dont feel hopeful and just feel exhausted!


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh hun, I'm so sorry, this happened with me and my 2nd mc....if you have had left hand pain then I would say it points to an ectopic. Can your EPU trace the blood test through their phlebomtomy dept? They can't just vanish w/o a trace and this are peoples' lives here. I hope you get answers and blood taken soon. When they told me it was another 3 days before the bleeding started. I so hope you are not in that position, I feel for you. Seems oh is good at burying his head in the sand but he must support you as it's so emotionally distressing. Take care and hope they find Sat's blood results asap for you xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and shoulder pain is ectopic too? Don't think you have those symptoms from what you've said...


----------



## patiently

Sooperhans i know you are trying to help so thank you and thank you for taking the time to reply too....i do appreciate it, but i actually feel even worst now. I think right now i just want to hear positive things and im sure that you're just being honest but it hurts so much. I dont want to come across as being a spoilt child and stamping my feet when something doesnt go my way but i just feel rock bottom so will take a break from here and try and deal with this situation. thank you ladies for all of your support im sorry for the way im behaving i dont mean to upset anyone.


----------



## Sooperhans

I'm so sorry, I feel awful :-( Tried to reply quickly at work and probably didn't word it all right. I hope none of what I said applies to you, I honestly do.

Take care of yourself, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently....:hugs:

Did they say anything about your lining being thick? Try to hang in there and wait on bloods...I know it isn't easy :hugs:

XxX


----------



## patiently

Im sorry sooperhans please dont feel like you've said anything wrong. Its just hard to hear stories when the outcome wasnt so good. But i am sorry for making you feel bad thats not my intention.

NSN my lining was 19mm i think thats thick...im not sure. My progesterone is 76. I just have to wait and see on wednesday. I really am hoping that its just too early and everything is ok. Please send me lots of baby dust. Thanks again and sorry for rambling. My OH is taking me out for a meal and to the pics to take my mind off of things so hope it works.


----------



## Sooperhans

That's fab progesterone! Lots of :dust: and fingers crossed. Glad you are being looked after and so hoping the outcome is positive on Weds xx


----------



## patiently

Thank you sooperhans x x


----------



## Inoue

What a nightmare your living Patiently ~ im so sorry :nope:

Doctors (on a whole) are dicks - period. I also had bloods 'vanish' when i had my D&C, they just brushed it under the carpet like it was the norm. I had to think logically that bloods are bloods, ive lost my little one and _another_ fricking blood test isnt going to change things. My veins where hard as nails in my arm and hand by the end of the Hospital treatment so i feel your pain when the whole 'Hospital experiance'. 

I guess now its a wait to see if you bleed? Is that how there leaving it? Im so sorry if this ends up m/c x


----------



## patiently

Well ive started spotting brown blood now so think this is it.. Im not trying anymore. I just cant do it. The physical and emotional strain is taking its toll and i cant keep going through this. I really wanted to have testing done before my third mc but they refused now my OH might join the army before then so ttc would be even harder. I just give up! I have never got this far into a pregnancy but something is obviously wrong because i cant even get to 5 weeks without bleeding. I just feel numb. Square one again!


----------



## NewToAllThis

:cry: I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

I'm so sorry you are going through this awful time Patiently. Could the spotting be because you had the internal scan/examination, it could've triggered old blood? I hope the blood test is good news and that the spotting stops. The waiting is awful, wouldn't wish it on anyone. Can they rush the testing/results through for you? I was ringing them every hour before and they chased it for me. Be kind to yourself, try not to think too far ahead until you know :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Big :hugs: Patiently

All I'll say is it's not that uncommon not to see anything at 5 weeks on the scan and your not quite 5 weeks yet, as for the brown spotting Sooper is right, the scan could have dislodged some old blood.

Now us ladies that have suffered a loss, will _*ALWAYS*_ think the worst because that's all we've known and your trying to protect yourself.

I'm hoping for a good outcome, but whatever the outcome the lovely ladies on this thread are all here for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## patiently

Thank you ladies for your kind words it really does mean a lot. I was thinking that the internal scan make have caused the spotting especially as its brown. But deep down I just cant shake the feeling or the suspicion that its happening all over again. Also i had tender bbs yesterday but that seems to have subsided today. All i can do is wait but the wait is what gives me the time to over analyse and think the situation. Im trying to be positive and my OH keeps telling me not to stress about it because that would make it all worst and im trying not to but its so HARD! thanks again ladies i really appreciate all of your support x


----------



## Inoue

Im praying that the brown blood is just discarded blood from the scan you had. But a woman usually has a feel of 6 sense that something isnt right :nope:. 

If you dont mind me asking, how old are you? and have you got any children already? Just wondering about your back ground. I havent got any children and when i cautionally say to my husband there may be a slim chance we wont have any kids he kind of shrugs it off and says that we will live our lives to the full whatever happens (plenty of money/travel etc) ~ wish i had his outlook on life when i myself feel like a failure! :dohh: xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

hello Ladies,
I hope you don't mind but I'd like to crash your thread.....
Patiently - I have exactly the same problem as you....I just can't seem to get past the 5 week point and everytime I fall pregnant I feel the same worry that you are feeling....it is hard to remain positive I know but I also know that it will happen one day for us and this could be your time.....alot of my friends have had some brown spotting after internal scans and have not seen anything but thickening of the lining this early on....so I pray and hope for you that this will be the one! Just try and relax (I know much easier said than done) and take your vitamins and folic acid. 
I have been ttc #1 for 18 months and have had 4 early losses now....it's horrible but I'm trying to remain positive and relaxed about it as I know that worrying can just make things worse! I am having a month off this month after my loss last month just so my body will have a chance to rest. 
I look forward to getting to know you all :) I am also dieting to try and lose 3 stone as I know that I am overwieght and am also 35 this year so want to do everything in my power to give me the best possible chance....oh and this month I have bought a fertility bracelet....I just thought...why not? its worth a try :) 

Speak soon 
Ann-Marie xxxx
xxxxxx


----------



## patiently

Im 24 and so is my OH have been ttc our first baby for almost 23 months had two previous mc's. Im just trying to hold on to hope for now. I'll have a clearer idea of what to expect tomorrow i guess. Today im just going to try and relax. Its not in my hands to change anything. I too feel like a failure and told my OH that he should just leave me because I am having trouble giving us what we really want. He said he's here to stay he isnt going anywhere and whatever happens he loves me very much. I do really appreciate his view on things and i wish i had his optimism.


----------



## patiently

Annmarie thank you so much for your words. So sorry for your losses :hugs: you are such a brave woman. I hope you have your forever baby soon. Have you had any testing done? Good on you for your fertility bracelet! You seem to fall pregnant quite easily so hope the next one sticks. It shouldnt be too long that you have till you see your next bfp! Having a break is good sometimes. It really takes the pressure off. You seem so positive so I will try and take a leaf out of your book even if i can have only a fraction of your positivity it will be more than ive had since my first hpt! Good luck hun and welcome to this thread the ladies on here are amazing and a few of them have gone on to have successful pregnancies so theres hope for us. x x x x


----------



## Inoue

Welcome to the thread annmarie ~ sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:. Best of luck with the weight loss aswell, i lost 2 stone and feel ALOT better for it. It was nice not to have the doctor comment on my BMI for a change! :haha:

Patiently - im also 24 and DH is 27, been trying for approx 3 years on/off. I also told him to walk away after we lost the second one but he said he wasnt going anywhere, guess were lucky to have men who want us for who we are, not what baggage we carry. Deffinatly try and relax today, wipe your mind. There's absolutly nothing that can be done to change things so dont bother with the stress and worry. I had to say that over and over again to myself before my D&C. Big hugs to you and enjoy your day chilling out :winkwink: xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

patiently said:


> Annmarie thank you so much for your words. So sorry for your losses :hugs: you are such a brave woman. I hope you have your forever baby soon. Have you had any testing done? Good on you for your fertility bracelet! You seem to fall pregnant quite easily so hope the next one sticks. It shouldnt be too long that you have till you see your next bfp! Having a break is good sometimes. It really takes the pressure off. You seem so positive so I will try and take a leaf out of your book even if i can have only a fraction of your positivity it will be more than ive had since my first hpt! Good luck hun and welcome to this thread the ladies on here are amazing and a few of them have gone on to have successful pregnancies so theres hope for us. x x x x

Hi Patiently,
Thank you for saying such lovely things and that I am positive, believe me I have my down days too, but I have gone through so much in the last year that I think unless i look at things in a positive light then i would just breakdown....there has to be light at the end of the tunnel for all of us :) 
I do seem to be able to catch the eggi but can't seem to get it to stay put :( I hope that my next bean sticks too, i would love to see my beautiful baby one day and give it a massive cuddle :) I know it will happen when it's meant to happen! I read that your OH can be an arse sometimes i have the same problem...i just think they have no idea what we go through but their heart is in the right place most of the time :) 
The fertility bracelet is seeming to make a difference! I have become ridiculously horny since i started wearing it last week! :haha: my OH is sooooo tired because he is working all the hours god sends at the moment so I am not getting as much as I should lol! and it is driving me nuts! Sorry if tmi! also i have had proper O cramps and tons of ewcm on Sunday (don't normally get soooo much!) We dtd on saturday twice but haven't since so I think I have probably missed the eggy this month (even though i am trying hard not to try this month!) however if that bracelet has it's way I would be DTD every day twice a day :rofl::rofl: I honestly thought it was just an old wives tale but it is crazy the difference it's made! and it was only £8 from ebay! BARGAIN! If that brings me my take home baby I promise i will buy you all 1 to try! i'll get a job lot! 
Yeah i have had alot of tests and so has OH and we are all normal...i have my first appointment at St Mary's Recurrent Miscarriage clinic in London next tuesday for a 5 hour appointment full of tests...i'm actually very excited about it as I really just want answers so i know what I have to do or what I need to take to help beany stick around! So we'll see....hopefully i will get the answer I want.
In your message you seem to be feeling more positive too.....we are all here for you to talk to and you're right the ladies on this site are amazing and without them I wouldn't have coped half as well as I have so i too have alot to thank you all for.....it just helps to talk to people that really understand and have been through similar.
Positivity breads positivity and we all need hope in our lives because without it we have nothing....so keep strong and be positive and you will be successful I promise :hugs:
If you ever need to chat then don't hesitate to message me.....there are no strangers in my life...just friends who I haven't met yet...just remember that xxxxxx


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently I know how hard it is for you to think that the spotting could be anything but a loss. just take it a day at a time and hopefully you'll be pleasantly surprised.
I told oh to leave me too, the guilt and shame is so intense but they love us for us not for being able to have kids.
Keep positive hun


----------



## patiently

Annmarie hahahaha you really crack me up...getting us all fertility bracelets haha! Hope it does the trick and if you ovulated sunday then im sure you're in with a good chance they say the day before ovulation optimizes your chances right? Hope you do catch the egg even though you are trying hard not to try. Hope you OH will give you the bedroom activity that you desire also...haha! definately not too much info since ttc I have lost all inhibitions about certain things. Well on here at least. 

My OH does has his moments and sometimes drives me up the wall but its usually when we were ttc as he felt i was pressuring him too much. Recently i think he's tried to make an effore taking me out almost every night and just being sweet but he does have the occasional slip up and when im moody i am o so moody!! lol...its a wonder how he puts up with me sometimes. 

I hope your appointment goes well and you get the answers that you need. FXed for you. Definately agree that positivity breeds positivity so have tried to be positive for now and see what happens tomorrow. I havent actually noticed any spotting on my undies or anything just when i wipe after i use the bathroom and it looks like its mixed with cm (now who has given tmi) lol. All we can do is keep faith and hopefully we will have our babies in our arms soon. 

"there are no strangers in my life...just friends who I haven't met yet" such a powerful quote and i love it will definately be using that one from now on too. So glad you have joined us on this thread. and thanks again. It still surprises me that all these women who i have never met can be even more encouraging and supportive then people I have known all of my life. Thanks again hun :hugs:

PS i dont know any other icons so i keep doing :hugs: lolol! hopefully i'll find a few more by then end of the day

JW thank you so much i hope i will be pleasantly surprised too. Heres hoping. We are very fortunate to have men in our lives who love us unconditionally! Cheers to our OH's (with water of course) (and though they can be pains sometimes) How are you doing happy 18+6 weeks 19 weeks tomorrow!! whoop whoop!!!


----------



## annmariecrisp

patiently said:


> Annmarie hahahaha you really crack me up...getting us all fertility bracelets haha! Hope it does the trick and if you ovulated sunday then im sure you're in with a good chance they say the day before ovulation optimizes your chances right? Hope you do catch the egg even though you are trying hard not to try. Hope you OH will give you the bedroom activity that you desire also...haha! definately not too much info since ttc I have lost all inhibitions about certain things. Well on here at least.
> 
> My OH does has his moments and sometimes drives me up the wall but its usually when we were ttc as he felt i was pressuring him too much. Recently i think he's tried to make an effore taking me out almost every night and just being sweet but he does have the occasional slip up and when im moody i am o so moody!! lol...its a wonder how he puts up with me sometimes.
> 
> I hope your appointment goes well and you get the answers that you need. FXed for you. Definately agree that positivity breeds positivity so have tried to be positive for now and see what happens tomorrow. I havent actually noticed any spotting on my undies or anything just when i wipe after i use the bathroom and it looks like its mixed with cm (now who has given tmi) lol. All we can do is keep faith and hopefully we will have our babies in our arms soon.
> 
> "there are no strangers in my life...just friends who I haven't met yet" such a powerful quote and i love it will definately be using that one from now on too. So glad you have joined us on this thread. and thanks again. It still surprises me that all these women who i have never met can be even more encouraging and supportive then people I have known all of my life. Thanks again hun :hugs:
> 
> PS i dont know any other icons so i keep doing :hugs: lolol! hopefully i'll find a few more by then end of the day
> 
> JW thank you so much i hope i will be pleasantly surprised too. Heres hoping. We are very fortunate to have men in our lives who love us unconditionally! Cheers to our OH's (with water of course) (and though they can be pains sometimes) How are you doing happy 18+6 weeks 19 weeks tomorrow!! whoop whoop!!!

Hey honey thank you for the :hugs: :) when you reply there are loads of smileys on the right hand side that you can add :) xxx
Thank you for a lovely welcome to this thread xxx Will speak later more....just at work at the mo xx
P.S I have booked myself in for some chinese therapy tomorrow....acupuncture and chinese medicine! I have heard it can really help and I havent tried it yet so I shall let you know how I get on :) xxx
:holly: that is my fave smiley :)


----------



## Hopefulk

Annmarie... What a great smiley! Hahaha!

Patiently... I haven't posted for a while but keeping everything crossed for you.xx

AFM... Think I'm going crazy! Decided ntnp was the at forward so it didn't take over but still all consuming! 

Hope everybody's ok today.xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently, sorry I haven't been around to offer support for the last few days. I have been lurking on and off but just no time to post properly. I have been thinking of you a lot today and just have everything crossed that it's all going to be OK. It's great news that the spotting's stopped and hopefully it's just too early to see anything on the scan. :hugs::hugs: 

If this bean hasn't stuck, at least you will be able to have testing so that you can get help if there is a problem, which is the silver lining of this cloud I suppose. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Annemarie, welcome to this threat :flower: you sound like a lovely supportive person. I hope you appointment goes well and you get some answers. Good luck with the acupuncture too!

Hi everyone else, I hope your weeks are going OK.


----------



## dinidani

hiya ladies can i join this thread as im currently at a stage of giving up trying alltogether im 18 and my OH is 24 and in the ast 6 months we have suffered affects of a early m/c and a mm/c which was my most recent doctors were happy all of then was saying baby is fine at my scan no heartbeat and a small baby doctors offerme more ultra sound scans after i m/c then when i was and just needed some support as everyone round me work colleges and old school friends are all getting their babys so just hopeing that i can find someone who can help.x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Welcome *AnneMarie* - sorry for your losses - thanks so much for your reassuring words to everyone and yes, I consider each and every one on BnB as my friends :friends:

Welcome *dinidani *- sorry for your losses - please do not give up hope. I have been trying for over two and a half years and lots of the ladies here have had similar struggles - it may seem like a lifetime but you will get there :hugs:

*Patiently *- still keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: :dust:

*JW *- 19 weeks already, wowzers! :)

*Lady *- Happy V day :yipee:

*AFM *- had my doctors appointment yesterday and doc has agreed to refer me to FS - finally! He thinks that although I don't quite fit the parameters for referral, that I have suffered enough. Just hope they accept me. I went through a wide range of emotions yesterday - I bawled throughout my appointment and then couldn't seem to stop. I had tears in my eyes for most of the day. I think its as he made me go through my whole history, dating back to when we started way back in August 2009. He was also reading through my notes and it brought it all back like a smack in the face.

:hi: to everyone else - no time to comment individually to everyone, sorry xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently...happy 5 weeks :hugs: keep us posted on today...sending you a loooad of :dust:

JW happy 19 weeks :yipee:

LF....happy V day :happydance:

Inoue...where are you in your cycle? Well done you on the losing weight :hugs:

Annemarie...welcome...sorry you found yourself here...a fab bunch of supportive ladies in here...some of us are pregnant and do post in here too as we all started posting at the same time...hope you are ok with that? :dust: you caught the eggy...I ahd the most EWCM after my last loss and AF never came....also ony DTD once :winkwink:

DiniDani (DD)....sorry you have also found yourself here :hugs: lots of support and friendly advice in here so post away :hugs:

Hopeful...hoping the pretending to NTNP works for you this minth :dust:

Lexi...how are you doing hun? :hugs: and :dust:

NTAT...I am so pleased they are finally doing something...have they said anyting about AF? How was hubby? :hugs:

:hi: to everyone...:hugs: and :dust:

AFM...was due date of second baby yesterday...was emotional but today I need to focus on the little dude groing inside of me...

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

Wow - I've made it to V Day :happydance: I had to look it up as didn't know what it meant :haha: 

Welcome dinidani :flower: Sorry for your losses and please don't give up after only 6 months :hugs:. Remember there are couples that don't even get their first BFP until well after this time, so in a way at least you know you can catch the egg. It's really hard when you see friends getting pregnant around you, but just keep on going if you can.

NSN and New, have posted in your journals, but :hugs: while I'm here.

:dust: and :hugs: and :flow: and :holly: to everyone else :winkwink:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Neversaynever said:


> Patiently...happy 5 weeks :hugs: keep us posted on today...sending you a loooad of :dust:
> 
> JW happy 19 weeks :yipee:
> 
> LF....happy V day :happydance:
> 
> Inoue...where are you in your cycle? Well done you on the losing weight :hugs:
> 
> Annemarie...welcome...sorry you found yourself here...a fab bunch of supportive ladies in here...some of us are pregnant and do post in here too as we all started posting at the same time...hope you are ok with that? :dust: you caught the eggy...I ahd the most EWCM after my last loss and AF never came....also ony DTD once :winkwink:
> 
> DiniDani (DD)....sorry you have also found yourself here :hugs: lots of support and friendly advice in here so post away :hugs:
> 
> Hopeful...hoping the pretending to NTNP works for you this minth :dust:
> 
> Lexi...how are you doing hun? :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> NTAT...I am so pleased they are finally doing something...have they said anyting about AF? How was hubby? :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to everyone...:hugs: and :dust:
> 
> AFM...was due date of second baby yesterday...was emotional but today I need to focus on the little dude groing inside of me...
> 
> XxX

Hi honey,
Of course I'm fine with ladies being pregnant....it gives me hope and reassurance xxx and thank you for the warm welcome xxx


----------



## Inoue

Neversaynever said:


> Inoue...where are you in your cycle? Well done you on the losing weight :hugs:
> 
> AFM...was due date of second baby yesterday...was emotional but today I need to focus on the little dude groing inside of me...
> 
> XxX

Im on 7DPO now :happydance:. Trying to hold off testing, but getting few niggly symptoms which is driving me up the wall! I know how i felt last pregnancy so im waiting to see if i get 'those' symptoms before i waste more tests. 

Sorry to hear about the due date memory. My second one was due April 3rd '12 so not looking forward to that :nope:. Glad your keeping level minded for your little growing baby, 16 weeks already! ~ how have you got on with this pregnancy? x


----------



## patiently

Im sorry for not reading everyones post but just an update. Today ihad bloods taken again and on monday my prog was 76 and my hcg was 524 which is good for 4-5 weeks but today 48hrs later i took my blood again and its only risen to 697 in 48 hrs so definately a pending mc! Im just devastated i just had a feeling from all the cramping on saturday that things would be ok. I will update more info later but or now i just want to drown in my sorrows. I dont even see the point in living anymore i have NOTHING to look forward to.


----------



## lexi374

Helo ladies sorry ive been MIA! Ive been having a nightmare with b and b! Havent been able to connect with my laptop or phone since monday!!

I went to go on monday and it said it was updating the site and now i can get on at all, just keeps saying google cant connect! :growlmad::dohh:
Any ideas?

Have finally managed to get on via dhs worklatop and connected through his work! Pisses me off cos i had to tell him bout this site, and he doesnt need to know! :haha:

Had a quick skim so bare with me..... Patiently you were in my thoughts all day mon and then i couldnt see what happened! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:
im really hoping things turn out ok, i did read they dont normally see a sac til 5 weeks so fx. xxx

Lady yay happy v day hun :hugs:

Ntat glad your doc is finally doing something :hugs:

:hi: to the new ladies :hugs:

Nsn thinking of you too x

Good luck to those testing soon. :hugs:

AFM 5dpo starting prog tonight nothing to report, except the girl at work i thought was preggo def is., she told me yest. x


----------



## pink80

patiently said:


> Im sorry for not reading everyones post but just an update. Today ihad bloods taken again and on monday my prog was 76 and my hcg was 524 which is good for 4-5 weeks but today 48hrs later i took my blood again and its only risen to 697 in 48 hrs so definately a pending mc! Im just devastated i just had a feeling from all the cramping on saturday that things would be ok. I will update more info later but or now i just want to drown in my sorrows. I dont even see the point in living anymore i have NOTHING to look forward to.

Massive :hugs: 

You will get through this Hun, I know it doesn't feel like now but you will. Have they given you a plan of action? Are they going to refer you for testing now? Go easy on yourself :hugs: xx


----------



## lexi374

Patiently sorry hun we must have posted at the same time.

Im so sad that you are going through this again, but please dont give up just yet. :hugs:

I think you should go for testing when you feel up to it, you never know they may find something that is simple to fix...? :shrug:

I know theres nothing i can say to make it better, but im thinking of you, rest up and let oh take care of you. :hugs:

Not sure how much ill get on here til we get this connection problem sorted. x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

patiently said:


> Im sorry for not reading everyones post but just an update. Today ihad bloods taken again and on monday my prog was 76 and my hcg was 524 which is good for 4-5 weeks but today 48hrs later i took my blood again and its only risen to 697 in 48 hrs so definately a pending mc! Im just devastated i just had a feeling from all the cramping on saturday that things would be ok. I will update more info later but or now i just want to drown in my sorrows. I dont even see the point in living anymore i have NOTHING to look forward to.

:hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. :hugs: Your levels haven't started falling yet, so I'm still keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## patiently

Thank you ladies for your words. But im not hopeful anymore. I just feel emotionally drained and now I dont even know how long i will have to wait before my mc actually starts because I dont have any spotting/cramping or bleeding. I have just written a mammoth of a story in my journal so feel free to read up all the events of today. I will go for testing but its just a shame that I have to go through this again before anything was tested in the first place. Its like they want to see how committed you are to having a baby and try to drag out the procedure as long as possible. I dont even know what the testing is for and how long the process takes. TBH im just thinking why bother try again? 

Happy 24 weeks Lady thats great news x x x

Lexi FXed for you hun. Hope you get your bfp in less than 9 days!!! How do you feel about your colleague being pregnant? Sending lots of sticky baby dust to you hun x


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently, there's nothing much I can say for now apart from send you a big :hugs:. It will get better hun, and testing will hopefully get you some answers. You will feel stronger again, just take care of yourself for now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! Sorry I have been MIA for a few days. Just did a quick skim through everyone's posts and I hope everything is good. 

To all the Newbies - welcome and sorry for your losses!

Patiently - I am so sorry girl :hugs: I am really praying that its just early for you and that everything will be OK. 

AnnMarie - Have you had any of the tissue from your MC's tested? I am in the same boat as you... easily pregnant but 4 losses and still TTC #1. I am 38.


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently I'm so sorry. Life is so cruel.
I hope the testing gives you answers and some hope for the future. Your hope will come back but in the mean time look after your self and get some rest. I hope this is over quickly for you.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi everyone including Annmarie, Dinidani and sorry for your losses. My 1st mc was a mmc, hopefully we will all get there v soon with forever babies. Annmarie, Oooh this fertility bracelet sounds intriguing! What's it made of??

Ntat - sorry I am showing my acronym ignorance but what does FS stand for? Glad you have a referral, and I hope any medical support you get helps you on your journey to your baby :hugs:

Lady, happy v day! Had to look it up but that's great, so happy for you being able to tick off your milestones. How are you feeling? 

Nsn - sounds like you are being really strong and focusing on the positive, hope yesterday's anniversary wasn't too tough for you. My first DD will be on the 31st July, which was also my nan's birthday, who has now passed. So I'll be really sad but also trying to think about her. How are you feeling in your pregnancy?

Inoue, Oooh I hope you get a bfp in a matter of days then! :hugs:

Lexi, I hope you get on well with the progesterone and :hugs: I hope you are coping with the news of your colleague's pregnancy. I had to go to a work lunch yday, seeing 2 friends from my team with their babies both on maternity leave. I completely panicked and worried about it and dreaded it tbh which I felt bad about but another colleague really helped me and said she would come out with if at any point I wanted to go.

Patiently....I'm so sorry sweetheart, it's so unfair to be going through what you have these past few days. Massive :hugs: I've been thinking of you and hoping you are kind to yourself, take some time out to build yourself back up to fighting fitness. I know that it won't be a comfort right now but I hope they can test and find a quick fix for you hun :hugs:

Afm...I'm on day 3 of temping and wondered is it better to wake up naturally to temp, or set an alarm? I usually wake up at about 4 or 5 points in the night anyway and the last couple of days I've taken the reading before the alarm. Just wondering what works for everyone?

I've been so emotional this week, I sobbed on a colleague at lunchtime and at some points I don't feel like I can cope. I'm excited to ttc again but I think it's brought up all my fears and worries. I'm scared to be pregnant again but I want to be so much. So catch 22 of emotions right now :-(

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

BeachChica said:


> Hey girls! Sorry I have been MIA for a few days. Just did a quick skim through everyone's posts and I hope everything is good.
> 
> To all the Newbies - welcome and sorry for your losses!
> 
> Patiently - I am so sorry girl :hugs: I am really praying that its just early for you and that everything will be OK.
> 
> AnnMarie - Have you had any of the tissue from your MC's tested? I am in the same boat as you... easily pregnant but 4 losses and still TTC #1. I am 38.

Hi - No they haven't tested it because I have had natural m/c's at home....no DNC's. I am 35 this year....ttc number 1 too! I am going to the recurrent miscarriage clinic at St Mary's in London next tuesday and I have heard that it is the best in Europe so am hoping they give me some answers.
It gets me down but I have to try and remember that if it's meant to be then it will happen if not we will look for other alternatives if we have to xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Sooperhans said:


> Hi everyone including Annmarie, Dinidani and sorry for your losses. My 1st mc was a mmc, hopefully we will all get there v soon with forever babies. Annmarie, Oooh this fertility bracelet sounds intriguing! What's it made of??
> 
> Ntat - sorry I am showing my acronym ignorance but what does FS stand for? Glad you have a referral, and I hope any medical support you get helps you on your journey to your baby :hugs:
> 
> Lady, happy v day! Had to look it up but that's great, so happy for you being able to tick off your milestones. How are you feeling?
> 
> Nsn - sounds like you are being really strong and focusing on the positive, hope yesterday's anniversary wasn't too tough for you. My first DD will be on the 31st July, which was also my nan's birthday, who has now passed. So I'll be really sad but also trying to think about her. How are you feeling in your pregnancy?
> 
> Inoue, Oooh I hope you get a bfp in a matter of days then! :hugs:
> 
> Lexi, I hope you get on well with the progesterone and :hugs: I hope you are coping with the news of your colleague's pregnancy. I had to go to a work lunch yday, seeing 2 friends from my team with their babies both on maternity leave. I completely panicked and worried about it and dreaded it tbh which I felt bad about but another colleague really helped me and said she would come out with if at any point I wanted to go.
> 
> Patiently....I'm so sorry sweetheart, it's so unfair to be going through what you have these past few days. Massive :hugs: I've been thinking of you and hoping you are kind to yourself, take some time out to build yourself back up to fighting fitness. I know that it won't be a comfort right now but I hope they can test and find a quick fix for you hun :hugs:
> 
> Afm...I'm on day 3 of temping and wondered is it better to wake up naturally to temp, or set an alarm? I usually wake up at about 4 or 5 points in the night anyway and the last couple of days I've taken the reading before the alarm. Just wondering what works for everyone?
> 
> I've been so emotional this week, I sobbed on a colleague at lunchtime and at some points I don't feel like I can cope. I'm excited to ttc again but I think it's brought up all my fears and worries. I'm scared to be pregnant again but I want to be so much. So catch 22 of emotions right now :-(
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

Hiya,
The bracelet is made from rose quartz, amethyst and moonstone and has a turtle charm, rose quartz is supposed to promote love and happiness and is a healing stone for our lady bits, amethyst is very similar but promotes sexual relations and moonstone is the one that is specifically for conception and helping implantation and pregnancy. turtles are the charm of fertility apparently due to the amount of eggs they lay....google it...I found it really interesting xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

patiently said:


> Thank you ladies for your words. But im not hopeful anymore. I just feel emotionally drained and now I dont even know how long i will have to wait before my mc actually starts because I dont have any spotting/cramping or bleeding. I have just written a mammoth of a story in my journal so feel free to read up all the events of today. I will go for testing but its just a shame that I have to go through this again before anything was tested in the first place. Its like they want to see how committed you are to having a baby and try to drag out the procedure as long as possible. I dont even know what the testing is for and how long the process takes. TBH im just thinking why bother try again?
> 
> Happy 24 weeks Lady thats great news x x x
> 
> Lexi FXed for you hun. Hope you get your bfp in less than 9 days!!! How do you feel about your colleague being pregnant? Sending lots of sticky baby dust to you hun x

Oh honey, I'm so sorry....please get lot's of rest (physical and mental), get your OH to give you cuddles and lot's of them. I'm sending loads of hugs your way xxx It is horrible now I know but please don't give up....it will happen for you I just know it. If you ever need a break you can always pop down to sunny brighton and see me for a weekend with your OH. I know we don't know each other well but as I have said in another thread sometimes you just need a break and our house is like an open house most of the time we've alway got people staying with us for a night here and there :)
If you want to chat let me know....I'm here for you :hugs::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## patiently

My older sister just came around uninvited to tell me how out of order i was yesterday for aksing my pregnant sister not to talk about pregnancy right now. My mum has also jumped on the bandwagon and has said that is horrible for them to feel awkward about what to say just because ive had mc's! They keep yelling at me saying its not easy on them. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? on them??? I can feel some major cramping right now and really fell that this is the start of my mc yet they feel to bombard me with their feelings about my mc's. My mum said that i cant be supportive one minute then just because im losing my baby ask everyone to not talk about it. I asked for her to stop speaking just until we got out of the car because she was talking about it for the ENTIRE journey. Is that so much to ask? When i was laying in the bath today i really felt to put my head under and keep it there! I just want to not feel this pain. Not only am i going through another mc i have to deal with my family critising me on how im dealing with it. I tried to make an appointment with my gp to see if i can get some help but she said to try and call again tomorrow. This is the lowest i felt in my entire life and i really feel i have nothing to live for. I love my OH so much he is so supportive and has even gone into my phone to get my sisters number and speak to her about how insensitive she is being but thankfully i talked him out of it. There is no point. I have told my family that i refuse to talk about it with them. i am trying to keep my distance as much as possible. Im not asking for help im asking for them to be considerate for a little while. Its literally day 1!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh patiently - I am so sorry for what you are going through. Please try to pick yourself up and be strong. You will get through this and you will get your happy ending. You are just going to have to work a little harder at it. You family is being very inconsiderate in my opinion. I totally understand where you are coming from and they should be sensitive to your feelings during such an emotional and difficult time. Maybe you could use a little space from them and find other avenues to vent with people that understand (like us!!!). Glad OH is being supportive too. When you do get your happy ending, its going to be so much more special because you had to work so hard to get there. Lots of :hugs: Hang in there girl!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you AnnMarie, they are interesting! And quite pretty too...I do love the sheen of moonstone and have an eye for colour esp. green (can you tell by my wedding shoes, lol) and they have an eBay one with green stones included. If it works for you then I'm purchasing! Good luck at the recurrent clinic next week and let is know what they say. Xxx

Patiently, I'm shocked at how your family are behaving, it's the very last thing you need and shows real emotional immaturity. I agree that you should distance yourself and take this time for you, lean on your oh, friends if they understand and us here of course. You don't need that sort of bad energy at the moment, I'm sorry you are having such a bad time, I hope you are resting up lots :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Patiently - your family are OUT OF ORDER! 
Let's hope nothing like what you're going through happens to them. They are blissfully unaware therefore do not understand at all how it can affect people.
I am so annoyed that they cannot see if from your point of view. I would tell them that they best stay away if they can't be a little more understanding.

Please don't do anything silly sweetie. You feel at rock bottom now, but I promise you it will get better. I felt like you after the loss of my twins but I now have a renewed sense of hope. Take some time out for yourself, be selfish and boll*cks to anyone who doesn't like it!

:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

It's been a while since I checked in here, but I hope everyone is doing as well as possible!

Patiently, I know you don't know me very well (not a lot of girls on this thread do), but first of all I'm so sorry it's happening to you again. And, I guess the only thing I can say about your family's behavior right now, is that they can kiss the Wookie's lily-white ass! Because unless you've gone through pregnancy loss, and I mean even once, much less MULTIPLE times, you can either offer SUPPORT, love, and TLC, or just give you much-needed space. How dare THEY for not supporting YOU!!!! Again, I'm so very sorry for their abhorrent behavior. You kick your feet up, have a cup of tea, and take care of yourself. You do NOT need that rotten shit now, and remember that you have support here on BnB!

AFM, my first post-miscarriage AF arrived on 3/9, and lasted about 5 days. My OB wants me to wait 1 more cycle (so sometime in April) before trying again, as she's going to put me back on the 50 mg of clomid due to my slightly low progesterone. And, hell, It worked the first time, as I got my BFP my first cycle taking it. I guess I'm terrified it won't work as well this time, and it will be yet another struggle to GET pg, let alone sustain the pregnancy. This time, I've upped my folic acid intake (I'm taking 1200 mcg), I'm taking a B-50 complex, I've given up caffeine entirely, and I'm on 1 baby aspirin a day. I met with my doctor, and she wiil NOT test after 2 losses. I HAVE to wait for a third. She's convinced I'll be third-time lucky for some reason. And I just don't know anymore, really.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sooperhans. FS is fertility specialist. Sorry we appear to be speaking in riddles but you'll soon pick it up :winkwink:

Quick update: I have my referral letter. It's a choose and book system whereby you go on a website and choose an.appointment date and time.
My dilemma now is that I have 3 options of hospitals and want to pick the best obviously.
I'll do some research but if anyone in the UK has any info I'd appreciate it. My options are
1) Liverpool Women's Hospital
2) Countess of Chester Hospital
3) Arrowe Park Hospital

Option 2 is my local hospital and where I had both ERPC's but I cam easily travel to either of the others.


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently that is the last thing you need. your sister has every minute of her day to talk about her pregnancy to whomever she likes, I don't think it's too much to ask that she keeps it to a minimum around you. She can talk everyone elses ear off. Your mum and sister are out of line and for your own sake and sanity I would ask hubby to take their calls and distance yourself for a bit. You need support right now nothing else. I don't give a crap how uncomfortable it is for them around you, your the one going through it and not them. 
I'm sorry it makes me so angry that your going thru this pain again and your family is being so shitty about it.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Ntat! I even googled it but it came up with loads of meanings that I was still stumped. Well that's fantastic, I'm sure whichever you choose you will find help and support. :hugs:

Wookie I feel the same apprehension about trying again and it all working out, I hope in April you get baby success! :dust: We're officially ttc again and I'm trying to temp going forward, but I wake up so much in the night usually that I worry I'm not getting an accurate reading. I guess it's all relative though. I'll be on progesterone 4dpo, so I'm hoping the ov will be obvious!

Patiently I hope you are ok today :hugs: Happy Friday to everyone! Xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Sooperhans - Good luck with the temping! Have you temped before so that you have some idea how you cycle typically goes?


----------



## pink80

*Patiently* - I can't believe your family are behaving this way, it's terrible. I think you need to distance yourself from them for a while. You need to take care of you and no one else. How are you feeling today??? :hugs:

*Sooperhans* - good luck with the temping, it's easy once you get into a routine. I wake up quite often, but I can still see a pattern.

:hi: to all you other ladies

:hugs: to anyone who needs it

Have a lovely weekend all :flower: xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach and Pink! Nope, never temped before, so I'm hoping the results are pretty clear as I go along. On cd9 today, got a bit of a spike from 36.2something to 36.4 the last few days...I need to put my chart on here when I'm not logged in through my phone, how do I do this? So weekend will be cd10/11, we're ramping the bd'ing up and will see what happens (fx'd) xxx


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies im so tried and exhausted from all of these emotions. Well today i went back to epau and had my bloods taken. Monday they were 524 Wednesday they were 698 and today they have doubled in 48hrs to 1,211. I had a scan and still we cannot see anything in my uterus. The dr said that we normally see a sac at numbers around 1,500. However on wednesday I had sharp pains on my left side for almost the whole day. Since then i have had the odd twinge on both sides occasionally but not in any form of pain. When the dr checked my left tube she said that she could see a mass in my tube and said that I am having an ectopic pregnancy and it got far worst after hearing that. She told me to hang about and see another dr. We did an internal check where she put pressure from inside and on my abdomen and asked if i was in any pain to which i wasnt. She then said that its likely to be an ectopic but she was still hopeful as my progesterone is now 73 from 76 on monday. I am still spotting, but not cramping. She told me to return on sunday for further bloods and if my hcg level has doubled she should be able to see it on the scan. If it has only risen but not doubled then she is quite sure that its ectopic. So i would have to request either a shot to terminate the pregnancy or have surgery something that i really dont want as they will have to take my tube too. It just gets from bad to worst. I really believe that the baby would've made it in my uterus. But i do strongly feel that its in my left tube. The waiting is the hardest part. What do you ladies think im not sure of what to expect with an ectopic and if the signs im having point towards that.


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh my goodness, what a week you have had!! Firstly that's brilliant your hcg levels have shot up so much - when I had my bloods taken they told me with an ectopic they level out and don't double, so I think yours is a good sign? They mentioned this to me because of my left side pain but it wasn't in the end an ectopic. They said shoulder pain was a sign of ectopic and I had to let them know quickly if I got that.

What colour spotting are you getting? Have they said anything about that? I hope you get on well on Sun, do as little as possible and I have absolutely everything crossed for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Thank you for your reply sooperhans. I am spotting brown blood and when they done the ultrasound there was blood separating the endiometrium lining (sorry cant spell it right lol) Thats where they believe the blood is coming from. In about 15% or ectopics develop like normal pregnancies though so im not too excited. I am so nervous and drained. Have you ever had an ectopic?


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Patiently, I'm so sorry you're going through this awful experience. I pray it's not an ectopic, although there are definite signs that indicate it very well may be ectopic. And I've stated my opinion of your family's behavior...definitely distance yourself from that crap. Clearly they don't get it, whatsoever. 

Please hang in there. You have every reason in this Earth to move forward, although I realize how devastated you are at the moment. Sending a ton of thoughts and prayers.

Sooperhans, if you wake up many times during the night, do your first natural temp, rather than the same time each morning.


----------



## pink80

Patiently - I'm so sorry, I don't have any experience of ectopic, I'm hoping that ou get good news, if it's not to be we'll all be here for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

patiently said:


> Thank you for your reply sooperhans. I am spotting brown blood and when they done the ultrasound there was blood separating the endiometrium lining (sorry cant spell it right lol) Thats where they believe the blood is coming from. In about 15% or ectopics develop like normal pregnancies though so im not too excited. I am so nervous and drained. Have you ever had an ectopic?

No worries Patiently, if there's any info I can give then I will try :hugs: No I haven't, but on mc2 they thought it might be at first. But my pain was all on the left side, not a bit all over at times like you. And my hcg never got above 170 (it was early :-( ) so I wonder with your higher hcg what is going on, as it's not staying on one level like they said to me that ectopics do. But I don't know any more than that and I'm not sure about the lining. Let us know what they say xx


----------



## BeachChica

Patiently - I am so sorry you are going through all of this but I am really praying for you that it's not an ectopic and just an early pregnancy that they can't see in your uterus yet. I have everything crossed for you girl, hang in there!!

Sooper - If you are tracking your temps on Fertility Friend, go to your fertility dashboard. Then at the top, select sharing. You can just then select "get code" or "graphical tickers". Once you've created your ticker you can just select the code and paste in your profile signature here. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Sooperhans

Great thanks Beach, I will follow your instructions when I'm logged on! For now, we are getting ready to go up to Liverpool, so excited!! Xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Ps how are you?


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies have been checking in in dribs and drabs as still cannot connect at home, if anyone 1 has any ideas please let me know, ive emailed sky to ask them as its obviously our connection.

Firstly patiently omg hun big :hugs: ive been thinking of you lots, i hope this will not turn out to be ectopic you have been through so much. Im glad your oh is being so supportive its a shame i cannot say that about your family....
people will never understand unless they have been through it but they could at least show some empathy. :hugs:

Soop i wake up loads of times too, my alarm is set for 6.30am if i wake up an hour or so before then i will temp then, if i woke up say at half 4 then ill go back to sleep and temp a bit later.

Inoue have you tested yet?

Cant rem who asked sorry but have coped ok with my colleague telling me she was pregnant, i think only because i knew it was coming otherwise i would have had a meltdown, but id already done this the week before with dh.
She has a scan in a couple of weeks.

My other friend at work who is 14 weeks had her scan and nt test all looked ok nt was less than 2mm, risk i in 3800, shes 34. But midwife has called and said bloods have shown elevated hcg levels. Does anyone know much about this?? They said she will need extra scans to check growth as could be small or could be other problems. The only thing i could find was link with downs, you would usually have had bad nt result with elevated hcg. :shrug:

AFM 8dpo no symptoms and no idea really :shrug: will prob poas mon or tues.

Hope everybody is ok good luck to those due to test and :dust: to those who need it xx


----------



## Inoue

^^ I hope the next few days goes quick for you ~ only few more days till you can test! :)

I did an IC this morning in which I thought I saw a pinkish line but im not to sure... I have a thread open in the pregnancy test area labelled '10dpo (please view)'. Maybe you could have a look if possible :wacko: :winkwink: x


----------



## lexi374

I think i see something on 3rd picture but those tests are crap, when i got positive last time i had a def line on asda and frer but could barely see anything on ic, could you get a frer and test tom with fmu? Good luck xx


----------



## pink80

*Inoue* I see something - I would test with a FRER tomorrow morning - GOOD LUCK xx


----------



## Inoue

I havent got any FR :(. I have a clearblue digital but there not that responsive before 14dpo. May see if superdrug or boots have any FR on offer. I usually have a good stash of every type of preg test in my draw! Lol. Im having to do this all stealthily as I don't want my DH to find out just yet ~ oh the joys!! :).

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend! x


----------



## lexi374

Im not sure if the offers on but superdrug were doing buy 1 get 1 free on frer twin packs. No digis are no good early on x


----------



## patiently

Inoue i can see something on the third one!! FXed hope this is the start of your bfp!!! 

My bbs are extremely sore i cant even bare to touch them. When i take off my bra its even worst! so sore near my armpits. If this were a normal pregnancy i would be so happy as it really does show elevated progesterone levels i know they are at 73 now. Really sad that in the beginning i was begging for any symptoms just to give me reassurance of a normal healthy pregnancy and now i have the symptoms but no reassurance. Next time i wont be looking so closely into symptoms because they can be so misleading.


----------



## wookie130

Patiently, it really may be too soon to tell...it's promising to some degree that your hcg is dtill rising. It very well may be too soon to see if there's anything in the uterus...

Inoue, I'm off to check your IC, babe! BRB!


----------



## wookie130

Okay, I peeked at it Inoue...I think I may see a line, but I would definitely retest over the next 2 or 3 mornings. Best of luck!!!


----------



## lemondrops

So when I got pregnant back over the summer, my best friend told me she was pregnant one week before I got my bfp. She was 6 weeks ahead of me and when I had my miscarriage at 11 weeks it was really tough on our friendship. Until that point, everything had been about us being pregnant and how awesome it would be to have the babies together. 

She had her baby today and I got to go to the hospital and man, I didn't think it would be as hard as it was. It was the first brand new baby i've let myself around since losing my two and even though I am so happy for her, I have felt so depressed since I left the hospital. I can still smell the baby on me and I know that if things hadn't happened the way they did, I would be just a few weeks from being able to hold my own. Actually, in reality I'd probably be closer than that since I was pregnant with twins and they don't go full term. Ugh, I just needed to vent.

On the upside, I came home to get a positive OPK and pulled my husband into bed at 5pm, not wanting to waste any time.


----------



## Inoue

Ive updated my '10DPO (please view)' with pee sticks from this morning. Still not to sure but i think its getting a tad darker in RL (FX'd)!! :winkwink:


----------



## pink80

Inoue I would say that it positive and if you take a FRER you would get a nice line :thumbup:

I'm 10 dpo today and have been testing with ICs for a few days thinking I might be able to see something - even more so this morning so took a FRER and a definite bfp - you can compare yours to mine, pics in my journal, and yours is much clearer :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Big congrats to inoue and pink!!!! I see lines for both of you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Maybe this thread is gonna start getting lucky again. 

Did either of you have much in the way of symptoms this month? :hugs:

Lemon im sorry hun, its so tough that everyone around us seems to be moving forward and getting their babies and we are still stuck on square 1, big :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Thanks Lexi - not really, I've had a cold since 6/7dpo and some bloating and very light cramping xx


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou!! Cant believe were starting this rollercoater again. Congrats to you pink ~ what emotions are you feeling? Have you told your OH yet? Im trying to keep quiet untill tomorrow as its our 2 year wedding anniversary :blush:.

As for symptoms... pretty much none. No different from any other month. Felt abit more tired and i seem to get an increase in saliva. Few cramps here and there but all good. Just hope AF stays away now to give chance for my eggy to properly settle in (lost other two from bleeding). 

I hope this thread is lucky for all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Thanks Hun - congrats to you too :hugs:

My head is all over the place really, I'm so terrified. Haven't ha the chance to tell him yet, he went out early this morning an I'm jot sure how to tell him - he's going to be just was worried as me! Here we go again....

Happy mothers day to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Inoue

Ditto. I dont expect him to wave his arms around in excitement ~ he will probably have a look of dread on his face. Im actually feeling quite happy to keep it to myself for a while longer, but i know thats not fair :blush::haha:.

I think once next week goes by - reality will set in. I have scans at 8/10/12 weeks to check little one due to the past so not looking forward to them nerve-racking dates. 

Best of luck with everything, including telling OH :hugs:


How is everyone elce doing?? xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Lemondrops, my heart goes out to you - you did a wonderful thing visiting your friend, I'm sure she really appreciated it. You will have your baby one day soon and when it happens, trust me when I say it will feel like the right time.

Congrats Pink and Inoue! I hope those lines keep getting darker!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

NTAT, have you decided which hospital to go for?

Hope everyone else is having a good Sunday. Hopefully next year we will all be mummys or mummys to be :hugs:


----------



## Loopyla

Hey feeling a bit down today i guess this is the right forum to be in, still ttc number 1 after more than 1 loss... thought id be ok about it by now had my first mc 6 months ago and my second end of january which my mother in law kindly told me i was allowed a day to get over it. had blood tests because i have irregular periods aswell and theres nothing wrong with me just bad luck. I dont get it everyone else seems to have babies at the drop of a hat, Iv waited 7 1/2 years for my husband to be ready. Now i just keep losing them.fed up i hate feeling so negative im not usually like this :cry: How do i stop feeling like this?


----------



## Neversaynever

Sooperhans said:


> Nsn - sounds like you are being really strong and focusing on the positive, hope yesterday's anniversary wasn't too tough for you. My first DD will be on the 31st July, which was also my nan's birthday, who has now passed. So I'll be really sad but also trying to think about her. How are you feeling in your pregnancy?

Thanks hun..it has taken a while to feel like this might be it and it still only happens fleetingly. Bakc to feeling sick all day :saywhat: but NOT complaining :hugs:



Loopyla said:


> Hey feeling a bit down today i guess this is the right forum to be in, still ttc number 1 after more than 1 loss... thought id be ok about it by now had my first mc 6 months ago and my second end of january which my mother in law kindly told me i was allowed a day to get over it. had blood tests because i have irregular periods aswell and theres nothing wrong with me just bad luck. I dont get it everyone else seems to have babies at the drop of a hat, Iv waited 7 1/2 years for my husband to be ready. Now i just keep losing them.fed up i hate feeling so negative im not usually like this :cry: How do i stop feeling like this?

Welcome and I am sorry that you find yourself in here :hugs: you never get over it hun...you learn to live with it :hugs: loads of lovey ladies and support in here :flower:

Patiently...hope today gave you some answers...I've responded fully in your journal with lots of swear words but :hugs: for you in here

Inoue and pink...:yipee: come on sticky :dust: for you two and lets see more BFP's in here :hugs:

Lemon...sending you :hugs:

Lexi...where are you in your cycle? Start beating sky with a big stick I think :hugs:

Beach...you ok?

Annemarie...you?

Lady...looking good?

Oh I am so crap I know I have forgtten people sorry :wacko:

Wookie...come and go as you feel like it...someone is always here :hugs:

NTAT...any more decisions on which hospital you are going to choose?

:hugs: to everyone and happy Mothers day...we are all mommys regardless :flower:

XxX


----------



## Ladyfog

Loopyla said:


> Hey feeling a bit down today i guess this is the right forum to be in, still ttc number 1 after more than 1 loss... thought id be ok about it by now had my first mc 6 months ago and my second end of january which my mother in law kindly told me i was allowed a day to get over it. had blood tests because i have irregular periods aswell and theres nothing wrong with me just bad luck. I dont get it everyone else seems to have babies at the drop of a hat, Iv waited 7 1/2 years for my husband to be ready. Now i just keep losing them.fed up i hate feeling so negative im not usually like this :cry: How do i stop feeling like this?

Welcome and :hugs:. Sorry for you losses and sorry that MIL is not being supportive. Hope you are getting support from DH. I also had to wait quite a few years for my husband to be ready to start a family and then suffered the frustration of my losses. It was the anger and frustration that I think I found the hardest of all the emotions I weng through. It does get better although it certainly takes longer than a day to get over them!


----------



## Loopyla

Thank you, im lucky my husband is really supportive, I wish he never told his mum tho, I hope it does get easier i hate feeling like this.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls! :wave: 
Hope you all had a great weekend. Getting ready for bed but just thought I would pop in and say hello!

Inoue and Pink - Congrats :yipee: so happy for you girls!!


Loopyla and Lemondrops :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies! Decided to risk it today and use my digital test and i got "Pregnant 1-2"!! YAY!! :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::yipee:


Welcome to the new members on here, were all here for support so dont hold back if you just want to talk to someone :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Inoue - that is so great!!!! Congratulations!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:
Did you say your first scan is at 8 weeks? Seems like forever doesn't it!!??? What are they planning on doing with your differently this time?


----------



## pink80

Great News Inoue :yipee:


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou!! :happydance:

I went to see my GP and told her my concerns about the next time we concieve, mainly about work and no rest. I explained that i keep losing them between 8-12 weeks and the bleeding starts at work so she has come up with a plan that at 8 weeks i have a scan done to check all ok with baby, then i will get signed off work for a month on rest-bite to give the baby a chance to hang on, then when i go back after 13 weeks my days will be reduced accordingly. So i get reassurance scans at 8/10/12 weeks and time off work. I just pray nothing happenes between now and when my note takes effect as my hours havent changed... Just got to tell me employers now! :haha:

I after my month off, if im not happy with going back to work then ill probably wont bother ~ it will be difficult financially but im fed up of losing my little babies over a workplace :nope:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Congratulations on the BFP's!! Praying for sticky beans for you both! 
Patiently...How are you today? Have you had the results back from bloods yesterday?
AFM: I have my first appointment at St Mary's recurrent miscarriage clinic tomorrow and I have also asked to be considered for the PROMISE trial which is to see whether progesterone supplements work in sustaining an otherwise failing pregnancy. I heard about it on here and googled it and it turns out the trial is being done at St Mary's too so I get to talk about that tomorrow and they will see if I qualify for it! Fingers crossed! Weirdly though..they have said that for the next 3 months I am not to ttc as they want to find out what the problem is so that I don't have to suffer another loss and then when I do ttc again and get my BFP they will personally look after me up there from the moment I get a BFP! I didn't know that I shouldnt be ttc though and now I am 6dpo and have actively tried this month! oops! 
I hope that the tests aren't too invasive.....I'm a bit nervous and don't really know what to expect? Has anyone been to St Mary's on here?

I have had a lovely weekend away with my DH and I am now just trying to relax a little xxxx hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies congratulations to the new bfps that's wonderful and I'm wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Afm been back and forth checking my hcg and for the first time in all my pregnancies they are doubling I also have very high prog. But after a very uncomfortable scan today we can clearly see that the baby is in my left tube. Just our luck right. I have opted for the shot, which means that we cannot actively try for another 6 months. The alternative was to take my tube but if my right one is blocked then future pregnancies do not look likely. :cry: I really felt upset when I thought I was mc but this had just taken me by surprise and I'm simply lost for words. I think after updating here I will stop coming to this thread I really do appreciate all of the support you ladies have offered me but I will not be able to try for a while so I need to try and come to terms with this. The most horrible thing is that I have so many symptoms and I really think if this pregnancy was in the right place then we would've had our forever baby. :shrug


----------



## annmariecrisp

patiently said:


> Hi ladies congratulations to the new bfps that's wonderful and I'm wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Afm been back and forth checking my hcg and for the first time in all my pregnancies they are doubling I also have very high prog. But after a very uncomfortable scan today we can clearly see that the baby is in my left tube. Just our luck right. I have opted for the shot, which means that we cannot actively try for another 6 months. The alternative was to take my tube but if my right one is blocked then future pregnancies do not look likely. :cry: I really felt upset when I thought I was mc but this had just taken me by surprise and I'm simply lost for words. I think after updating here I will stop coming to this thread I really do appreciate all of the support you ladies have offered me but I will not be able to try for a while so I need to try and come to terms with this. The most horrible thing is that I have so many symptoms and I really think if this pregnancy was in the right place then we would've had our forever baby. :shrug

Oh honey, I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs: 
I too have got to stop ttc for 3 months because of my testing at the clinic so I will look forward to seeing you a few months after I come back too. I wish you all the best and I hope very soon you get the forever baby you dream of xxx


----------



## pink80

Oh Patiently I'm so sorry this has happened :hugs: Sending lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Oh patiently, I am so sorry. Ugh, if its not one thing it's something else to prevent us from getting our forever babies! How frustrating!! :hugs:


Ann - I have not been to St. Mary's but I hear its one of the best. I did go through several months of recurring MC testing and most if it was not too invasive, mostly bloodwork. Its so great that they will be monitoring you so closely and I hope you get your forever baby. Good luck! :flower:

Inoue - that sounds like a great plan if you can make it work. I lose my typically around that mark too so I will be very interested in your progress and if that works for you I may need to do something similar.


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently, how cruel this whole situation has been for you. I hope that the shot goes well and that the next 6 months goes easy on you. Use the next few months to do some of the things that you will not be able to do once your forever baby is here - you could visit some amazing places, go on boozy holidays and have evenings out with OH. I suppose what I'm trying to say is that when the dust settles there could be some kind of silver lining. For now, just know I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of :hugs:.


----------



## Sooperhans

Patiently, I am so sorry to hear your sad news and I hope the procedure goes smoothly for you and as well as it can be. Will miss you on here but hopefully see you again and I hope you both keep well in that time. I hope you don't hassle from your family and take everything they say with a pinch (or bucket) of salt. You are a very strong lady! :hugs:

Annmarie, let us know how your testing goes and I hope the break from ttc for 3 months flies by for you :hugs:

Inoue and Pink, great news on your bfps! Fab news. Inoue is your work particularly strenuous or stressful, or is it the travelling to work that hasn't helped you in the past? My first mc happened at work, it was awful and panicky and dh drove miles at god knows what speed to get me. I will be interested to hear how your approach works for you. :hugs: How did your ohs react to your bfp news? I think mine would be the same, with not jumping up and down but wanting to really.

Afm, we had a lovely w/e up in Liverpool, beautiful city and so good to have a change of scenery. And I've taken fri and mon off, which I'm looking forward to, as have been feeling super run down. Dh is off too, so lay ins and extra bd-ing on the cards, lol xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

LADIES!!!!! I am at st Mary's and just had an internal scan and they have found a new pregnancy!!! Very early she said but definately there!!! I am only 8dpo....they are now saying that they might not be able to treat me because u are not supposed to be pregnant!!! Oh god I hope that it is and it's my take home baby I've always dreamed of xxxxx will update more later :-0 xxx


----------



## Inoue

OMG!! Thats awesome news annmarie! Update us when possible ~ congratulations!! :yipee:


sooperhans - I work as a dental nurse in a busy private practice, ive been there some time so when newbie's come along i have to train them up quickly. I wouldnt say is a 'hard' job but the amount of hours i have to stand up doesnt comfort my GP. I work about 35-40h pw. We also have new legislation we have to follow and its a nightmare, i have CD after CD of HTM01-05 data to work through and i get tested by my two bosses monthly - its more of the pressure and demand i cant cope with :(. I have a few people on here who are interested in in if this approach works out for me and my little bean so i will deffinatly keep all updated :thumbup:


----------



## Sooperhans

That's fantastic Ann!!! What a surprise and I hope it all works out for you xx

Inoue, it's a sensible approach and you don't need the extra pressure xx


----------



## patiently

ANNMARIE THATS FANTASTIC NEWS!!! im sure you are shocked but it really is amazing. Im so happy for you. It always happens when you least expect it doesnt it. I hope you get to take this baby home and i really am wishing you a h&h 9 months. congrats!!!! xxxx


----------



## pink80

Annmarie that's amazing!! Let us know all the details xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Congrats Annmarie! - now that's what I call an early scan :winkwink:


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Patiently *- I am so so so sorry hun. Don't know what to say. :cry: Please keep us updated, we are here to support you through this nightmare :hugs:

*Pink* - said in your journal but congrats hun :hugs:

*AnnMarie *- blimey, bet that was a surprise - a lovely one though :hugs:

*Inoue *- congrats to you too. You are sensible to take time off and concentrate on you and beany :hugs:

Blinkin eck... the BFP's are coming thick and fast now!!

*AFM *- not in a good place right now. Will post more when I feel up to it.


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations Annmarie :happydance: x

Patiently im so sorry hun, that really is cruel, i undersand you taking a break from here. :hugs:

Glad you had a nice weekend sooperhans hows the temping going? :hugs:

Welcome loopyla. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else. :hugs:

Afm 11dpo temp drop yest and another temp drop today so think :witch: will be flying in tomorrow. :growlmad:


----------



## lexi374

NTAT :hugs: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Lexi, trying to sort the signature out, I *think* I've added the link, we'll see in this post if it works! 

NTAT, hope you are ok xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Let's try that again........


----------



## Sooperhans

Can anyone see the chart?? I've clicked to share it, got my code and updated my signature. Technical support please someone, lol x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry hun, can't see it. It takes me to the FF website but can't see your chart.
Can't offer any assistance either as don't use FF.
Not much help am I!! :haha:


----------



## Sooperhans

Haha thanks for checking anyway! OK I've pressed a few more buttons and I think it's working now (I hope)... fx'd!


----------



## pink80

It's working :thumbup:


----------



## Emmediva

:wave: Hi everyone, I am so sorry for everyone's losses. I am currently in the process of misscarrying my second pregnancy. I've been ttc long term, since 2010, and just became more aggressive with it charting and everything last year around August or September. I got a BFP on Dec 4th and misscarried on Dec 19, my birthday, at 6 weeks 4 days... Happy Birthday to me :cry: 
I got a positive again March 14 and am currently waiting for the inevitable to happen, my HCG levels are dropping so it's a matter of time :cry: this time it's an earlier mc.


----------



## justwaiting

I'm sorry you find yourself here Emma. There is a lot of support to be had by all these ladies, and there are also the odd success story in progress (such as myself) who pop in from time to time.
Look after yourself hun and ask as many questions as you need, we have all had every test under the sun been on almost every medication, done charting, tracking and all the above.
Good luck in the future and I hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## justwaiting

I only just read back to Patiently's post. If your lurking hun I'm so sorry life is just too cruel. I hope the next 6 months flies by for you. You are in my thoughts and I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Pink, how are you doing? And Lexi too? 

Emme, so sorry for what you are currently going through :hugs: Have they given you any idea why this is happening? Have they tested your progesterone as well as your hcg? Take lots of time for yourself and rest xxx

Justwaiting, how are you getting on? Lots of pg symptoms?

Think my chart link is finally working, any analysis of my first charted month welcome :-D xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Morning everyone....
sorry you find yourself here emma....this group is lovely and very supportive so if you need us we are here :hugs::hugs:
Thank you for all of your congrats, etc... :)
A little update from yesterday....they did the scan and saw a very small cyst that is in the right place to be the start of a pregnancy and thickening of my lining, the machine they have at St Marys is the best in the uk and can see things that a normal scanner would not pick up apparently! They did a urine dip stick test with a 25mui test and said it was negative but they are not surprised considering that I'm only 8dpo today I think! At first they said it could be remnants of last months mc but then cam back and said that it looks like the start of a pregnancy just really early....
I am going to test in a couple of days and see if it is for real and if it is then they have said that they will let me enrole to a new clinical trial called PROMISE which is where they give you progesterone supplements for the first 12 weeks, I know in the states it's normal to give progesterone but here in the uk for some reason the doctors say it doesn't help! So fingers crossed they may be able to help me in the future! 
I am not counting this as my BFP until I see it with my own eyes! and then I will start jumping around like a lunatic! hehehe! :)
I am shocked as I really was trying not to try so hard this month too! 
symptoms I am getting is sore boobs, very tearful this last 2 days, heartburn this morning and a couple of hot flushes! I really hope that this is it but I also think I'm going to prepare myself for the worst too as I don't want to be disappointed.
Lot's of love and :hugs: to everyone for the support.

Ann-Marie xxxx


----------



## Emmediva

justwaiting said:


> I'm sorry you find yourself here Emma. There is a lot of support to be had by all these ladies, and there are also the odd success story in progress (such as myself) who pop in from time to time.
> Look after yourself hun and ask as many questions as you need, we have all had every test under the sun been on almost every medication, done charting, tracking and all the above.
> Good luck in the future and I hope you get your rainbow soon.

Thanks, I haven't read the whole thread but will get on it today. Congratulations on your LO :hugs:


Sooperhans said:


> Thanks Pink, how are you doing? And Lexi too?
> 
> Emme, so sorry for what you are currently going through :hugs: Have they given you any idea why this is happening? Have they tested your progesterone as well as your hcg? Take lots of time for yourself and rest xxx
> 
> Justwaiting, how are you getting on? Lots of pg symptoms?
> 
> Think my chart link is finally working, any analysis of my first charted month welcome :-D xxx

Thanks Sooperhans, I think the beanie implanted late, I am thinking that is the reason and the pregnancy just did not develop... When I misscarried in Dec, I am pretty sure it was because of Progesterone deficiency, when they tested this time, I was told it was low. I have to go in for bloodwork again on Monday, so I will be sure to ask for hormone testing... :hugs: it's hard to know you are going to miscarry and there is nothing you can do :cry: my temp dropped today so it'll probably be in the next couple of days.



annmariecrisp said:


> Morning everyone....
> sorry you find yourself here emma....this group is lovely and very supportive so if you need us we are here :hugs::hugs:
> Thank you for all of your congrats, etc... :)
> A little update from yesterday....they did the scan and saw a very small cyst that is in the right place to be the start of a pregnancy and thickening of my lining, the machine they have at St Marys is the best in the uk and can see things that a normal scanner would not pick up apparently! They did a urine dip stick test with a 25mui test and said it was negative but they are not surprised considering that I'm only 8dpo today I think! At first they said it could be remnants of last months mc but then cam back and said that it looks like the start of a pregnancy just really early....
> I am going to test in a couple of days and see if it is for real and if it is then they have said that they will let me enrole to a new clinical trial called PROMISE which is where they give you progesterone supplements for the first 12 weeks, I know in the states it's normal to give progesterone but here in the uk for some reason the doctors say it doesn't help! So fingers crossed they may be able to help me in the future!
> I am not counting this as my BFP until I see it with my own eyes! and then I will start jumping around like a lunatic! hehehe! :)
> I am shocked as I really was trying not to try so hard this month too!
> symptoms I am getting is sore boobs, very tearful this last 2 days, heartburn this morning and a couple of hot flushes! I really hope that this is it but I also think I'm going to prepare myself for the worst too as I don't want to be disappointed.
> Lot's of love and :hugs: to everyone for the support.
> 
> Ann-Marie xxxx

Thanks Annmarie :hugs: I am rooting you on!! Lots of baby :dust: I need a good positive story while I am going through this :hugs: I hope this is your forever :baby: :)


----------



## wookie130

Emme, I'm so sorry you're going through this.

Patiently, I've said it in your journal, but I can't say I'm sorry enough, dear.

Inoue, and Pink!!! YAY!!!!! Huge congrats, and I'm saying sticky prayers for you both!

Annmarie- I hope it is a new pregnancy! Best of luck!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Morning ladies, thank you for your words and all the baby dust!! I am 9dpo today and I took a test this morning and there is a very faint 2nd line!! I did 2 tests and both had the line! I am not going to get my hopes up until I see a blazing positive! I really hope this is the one too!! I have had what feels like the beginning of a cold and I got a hot flush this morning which for me is a sure fire way of telling I'm usually pregnant! My nipples are achy and my sciatica is playing up! I am taking some chinese medicine to help the implantation and I still have my fertility bracelet on, I'm taking my pregnacare vits aswell. So all in all I am doing everything I can to help it get comfortable in there :)

I have had some terrible news yesterday, we found out that my OH's dad has primary liver cancer and needs a transplant within the next 6 months to survive, so my OH has decided to be a live liver donor.....this involves loads of preparation and then major surgery, I am so worried about my OH, also very very proud of him, I lost my dad over 2 years ago and if I could have done something to save him I would have, in a heartbeat! Basically my OH will have to have something like 4 months off of work which will be a struggle but we should be ok but the risk of not pulling through by donating is 1 in 200 which scares me so much! My OH is one of my soul mates and I would be devastated if something went wrong! I love him and want him by my side forever........:cry: I'm sure it will all be fine and will go brilliantly but I can't stop myself from feeling terrified at the same time :( 

Really needed to chat to you about this and how you would feel and deal with it all. Thanks in advance xxxxx


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Annmarie...best of luck to your OH on that brave but difficult endeavor. I pray his father accepts the new liver, and all goes well with both of them. I do NOT blame you for feeling terrified.


----------



## Emmediva

Congrats on your BFP Annemarie! Sending positive thoughts your way! And about your OH that is frightening, best of luck to him and his father. That is very brave and unselfish of him to have volunteered to be the donor. God will bless you both, have faith everything will be ok.


----------



## Lukas

Hi ladies, I was hoping to join I really need some support, I have just had my second miscarriage my Dr is really good and sent DH and I off for blood tests.. Now I just have to wait Dr has asked us not to try until we get the results back as we fall really easily it just won't stick :( I am so worried that something is wrong.. My friends and sister in law are all pregnant I am happy for them but it's just do hard at the moment... 
I am sorry for everyones loss... Xxx


----------



## Inoue

Hi Lukas ~ welcome to this group :hugs:

Im so sorry to hear about your m/c's, its such a hard time to go through normally, but its quite bitter when you see family members and friends pregnant :nope:. I have the same problem, i can get pregnant at a click of a finger... but keeping hold of it is completely different. What stages where your m/c's at? Maybe your blood will come back with a reason why, mine came back as normal. Best of luck hun xx


----------



## patiently

Ladies its just going from bad to worst. Everyday its something new. Yesterday my car was broken into. So had to pay to fix that had a right rant in my journal but that had me in tears because I just cant deal with all of this. To top it off today my older sister has felt the need to text me that shes pregnant! ARGH! she said we were the same amount of weeks and have the same due date. I just cant take it. Why did she need to tell me now! I dont want to know right now i havent even got over how im feeling about my baby but yet you want to tell me that you are having one. I just think if i was in their shoes i would be so considerate and tell them when the time was right and ffs right now the time is not right! What have i done to deserve all of this at once. Both my sisters have got pregnant and i've had three pregnancies in that time and no baby. Why is life so hard. When it rains it truly does pour! no one understands me i cant talk to anyone about it my sisters just think of themselves and my mum usually has their side. I try to stay away as much as possible but they manage to find their way back to me all the time. It doesnt help that we live so close either. I just feel so low. I cant even fully write into words how im feeling right now. I dont even think she knows who the father is. She says its a certain someone she was dating for a while but she has seen quite a few men since. Why is it that when we try to do right keep healthy and optimise our chances it never happens yet people who dont give a dam have no problem what so ever! sorry for the rant I just needed to offload. 

Congrats annmarie!! thats so lovely what your OH is doing so admirable. 

Lukas sorry for your losses and believe me i know all too well about being surrounded by pregnancy. 

Inoue how are you doing? Hope all is well and happy 4 + 2 xxxx

Emme so sorry for your losses. :hugs: x x x


----------



## annmariecrisp

BFN for me this morning! 3rdmu but not even a sniff of a line....I think there must have been a problem with it implanting.... :(
I have to say that with all that is going on at the moment with my OH and his dad it is probably for the best that I'm not pregnant this month as when I worked out my due date it would be right around the time that my OH would be coming out of hospital and I will have to care for him for at least 2 months when he gets home and if I had our baby to look after too it will probably be a bit of a struggle. I want a baby so much but at the same time I want to be there 100% for my OH when he comes out of hospital as it is a massive operation and he will need me more than ever to be calm and focused. 
So, I will still be here and will support you all as much as I can and if I get a BFP in the next few months then I will be ecstatic and will let nature take it's course. It's a weird feeling letting my head rule my heart but it's the sensible thing to do at the moment I think.
xxxx

Patiently I'm so sorry you're feeling so down :( :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And thank you to everyone for saying such kind words and supporting me xxx


----------



## patiently

Annmarie you couldve just diluted your urine too much. Dont give up you're still early. I have my fxed for you x x x You are so admirable and you have such a positive attitude. I really do need to try and be more like you. Hope you still get your bfp and if not then hopefully it is just around the corner. Have everything crossed for you hun x x x x


----------



## annmariecrisp

patiently said:


> Annmarie you couldve just diluted your urine too much. Dont give up you're still early. I have my fxed for you x x x You are so admirable and you have such a positive attitude. I really do need to try and be more like you. Hope you still get your bfp and if not then hopefully it is just around the corner. Have everything crossed for you hun x x x x

Thank you, I think when life throws stuff like this at you you can go one of 2 ways, either it makes you stronger and gives you a bit more of how important life is and how you need to grasp on to every day like it's your last or you crumble into a heap and lose faith in everything and start wishing it was your last day, that is not an option for me. I have to be strong for my OH as he will be going through hell in the next few months and will be in and out of hospitals and having such major surgery I want to be there to give him anything he needs, he's my soul mate and the one I want to grow old with and taking care of him so he can be by my side forever is the most important thing in my life.
A little spiritual healing prayer to say 5 times in a row at the beginning of every day is: Everyday in everyway I'm getting better, better, better.
My dad was a powerful spiritual healer and he said if you are in need of healing this is the best way to start your day. He passed away 2 years ago and I still use this if I'm struggling. Try it honey it might work. I am also very spiritually connected....I have predicted 3 BFP's in another thread (2 months in a row!!) they started asking me for my predicitons every month lol! 
You are a strong person but with what you are going through I'm not surprised you are feeling down, just try and think of the positives that will be coming into your life in the future. I have to say that your family do seem to be very insensitive of your situation....I have no idea why they would rub your face in it that way! I personally would tell them all to butt out and if they so much breathe a word about any more pregnancies until your over this then you will make them wish they hadn't! OOOOooooo I was getting a bit angry then for you! Some people just have no idea how you're feeling and don't even try! Anyway, deep breaths and try to relax xxxx
Lot's of love xxx


----------



## wookie130

Annmarie...it sounds like you had a chemical...I'm sorry. You could wait and test in a few more days with FMU, but I believe your attitude about it all is great. Hang in there...you've got a lot on your plate.

Patiently...I posted in your journal.


----------



## annmariecrisp

wookie130 said:


> Annmarie...it sounds like you had a chemical...I'm sorry. You could wait and test in a few more days with FMU, but I believe your attitude about it all is great. Hang in there...you've got a lot on your plate.
> 
> Patiently...I posted in your journal.

Yeah I thought that too, but yeah I will test again on Monday just to make sure :) Thank you, I will have my weak moments I'm sure, just trying to be as positive as I can xxx :flower:


----------



## pink80

Annemarie it's still early - test again in a couple of days, big :hugs:


----------



## Lukas

Hi Inoue, thank you I am trying to stay positive.. With my first pregnancy I was 10 weeks I had a d&c waited a month and then feel straight away the next was only early around 5 wks but my husband and I were so happy and thought we were so lucky to get a positive again so soon.. Then the bleeding started :( I think we are worse this time coz we are thinking maybe something is wrong.. I just cant wait to get our blood results back I really home they come back normal and we can try again soon.. 
How far wee you when you had you m/c?? Also do you know how long it took to get your results back? My dr said 10days but he marked them urgent for me so I was hoping they will be back Wednesday.. Xx


----------



## Lukas

Patiently, I am so sorry for what you are going through, at this point in our lives we need all the support we can get from family friends.. We need to stay positive that we will get out BFP soon and have a healthy baby.. Pleae keep in touch x


----------



## Inoue

My bloods took about 7-10 days (they said), but i had to chase up after 2 weeks :growlmad:. They werent a great help on the phone either, just quick sharp saying all come back in the guideline's. There was 4 counts where the results still were outstanding and she said to phone back in a month.... i never bothered in the end. Fed up with chasing it all up. Best of luck with you hun x


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies! 

Ann Marie- I still have everything crossed for you that's it's just a little early. I also pray that everything will work out with OH and his dad. It's really such a great thing that he's doing! 

patiently - :hugs: so sorry for everything you are going through!

Emme & Lukas- welcome!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I had my Day 3 FSH results come back normal and I have a sonogram scheduled next Friday too check my follicles. My chart has been nuts this month so not sure what's doing on there as I thought I O'd but then had another drop. If anyone wants to take a look, let me know what you think.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi everyone, hope those in the UK have enjoyed the lovely sunshine 

Beach, good luck with your tests, I hope they can pinpoint something that's very treatable and you then know where you are :hugs: 

Lukas welcome and sorry for your losses. We had our 2nd mc after falling straight after our first, we too felt very lucky until I got pains and I was tested, told my numbers were dropping and the loss was imminent. Horrid :-( That was late Jan, I've since had an AF and ttc again this month. Fingers x'd and I hope you get your blood results v soon :hugs:

Annmarie, hoping Monday's test is a bfp for you, I really do :dust: 

Afm, it's my first month of temping and I don't know how to interpret the results? I need to know when I have o'd so I can start on the progesterone, but I don't know if I have or not? I have temp rises but not for 3 days, please please can someone help me work this out? FF has given me a green light until today, it's now red and will it give me the lines on my chart soon to say how many dpo I am? Any help would be great, thank you otherwise I may need to make a doc appt....

Thanks and hope everyone is well, patiently still thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper- it doesn't look like you've O'd yet so keep :sex: it could be any day now. You want to be sure to BD on day of O and the day after.
FF will put the crosshairs on your chart after your temps have been up for 3 days. I would not start the progesterone until you get that. What DPO did your doctor tell you to start?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi everyone. I am new to this site. I am trying to conceive #1 after two missed miscarriages. One was an xxy and the other was a "normal" xx (tissues were tested after d&c's). I am early 30's and my last miscarriage was over a year ago. I got pregnant quickly both times, but that's didn't work out obviously.


----------



## Sooperhans

Ok great thank you, hb will be treated to another morning of bd'ing, lol. Got some ewcm this evening so surely it can't be far off... Thanks for the advice about the crosshairs too, I was wondering if I had the right settings on my chart! I was worrying as doc originally said cd18 but when I spoke to her and asked what if I hadn't ov'd she said 4dpo...so will look out for temp rises in the next few days and hope I catch the egg xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Notoptimistic welcome to the thread and I'm sorry for your losses. Mmc is awful and it just stops everything in its tracks and you can't pinpoint what happened and when can you :-( When did you find out about your mmc? Was it the same point each time? Are you actively ttc again? You can find lots of advice and support here, to help you on your journey to having your take home baby :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Notoptimistic, hi there! I too had a mmc last year, at 10 weeks, although the baby stopped developing at 6 weeks. My last miscarriage was a very early miscarriage at 4 weeks and 3 days...that was far less traumatic for me than the first loss.

Did you have any recurrent miscarriage testing? My doc follows that 3 losses rule...she won't do anything until after a 3rd miscarriage. Lovely, huh? But, I have to have hope that this next one may be my take-home baby. I'm allowed to start trying again next month, as they're putting me back on Clomid to help my slightly low progesterone.


----------



## notoptimistic

Sooper/Wookie - So sorry for your losses too. The first mmc was a long drawn out ordeal. I went in for an early ultrasound maybe around 6 weeks because my cycles are long and they wanted to try to date the pregnancy. Unfortunately they only saw the sac, so made me come back the next week for another ultrasound at which point they saw the fetal pole with a very low heartbeat. They then had me come in for a third ultrasound at which point there was no sign of the pregnancy any longer, although I hadn't started bleeding. Because the placenta had looked very cystic in past ultrasounds, they suspected a molar pregnancy and that's why I had a d&c done. Turns out it was an xxy and wasn't molar. The second one I went in for my first ultrasound and baby/fetus was 7 weeks 2 days which was pretty on target for when I probably ovulated. It had a great heartbeat - I think it was like 165. I went in four weeks later and saw the baby on an ultrasound, but it wasn't moving and had no heartbeat. Again, I hadn't started bleeding nor had any other signs of a miscarriage. They did a d&C on me again and tested the tissue and found no chromosomal issues. 

I got my period back last march and have been trying ever since. I saw an RE in January and he did recurrent miscarriage testing (two miscarriages count apparently) and infertility testing since it had been one year since my last miscarriage. Unexplained infertility is the diagnosis. Nothing wrong with me or my husband. I am now preparing to do an IUI this cycle (took clomid). The hard part for me is that my cycles are 36-42 days long - always have been. Lots of waiting. The doc is hoping the clomid will shorten my cycle.


----------



## wookie130

Notoptimistic, you've been through a lot between your losses, and now the unexplained infertility stuff.

I'm trying Clomid out again next cycle, as I did get pregnant in January, my first cycle on the medication. So, I hope it encourages you that Clomid really, really works, and I hope it gets you pregnant with your forever baby soon!


----------



## notoptimistic

Wookie - what dose are you on?


----------



## BeachChica

Wookie - I can't remember if I asked you this or not, but are you having trouble ovulating? I thought the Clomid was more for that, not low progesterone. I tested low for progesterone but when I asked about the Clomid they told me I did not need it because I OV. I should get the green light to try next month and I will be on progesterone suppositories starting 3 DPO.


----------



## Sooperhans

Morning ladies, please can I have some more charting advice? I'm on cd19 and for cd17/18 I had raised temps but it went down today, so FF hasn't confirmed ov...I had ewcm for 2 days which has now eased off - I feel like I have ov'd? How strict is the 3 day rather than 2 day rule? I'm worried that if I don't count this and don't get any further raised temps then I will miss it entirely for this month, not take the progesterone when I should (4 dpo) and if I am lucky enough to get a bfp then it will be affected by me not being able to correctly interpret stats! Thank you in advance :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Sooperhans looking at your chart did you take your temp at a different time today? I you did maybe wait until tomorrow and see what happens then. As your two temps cd 17/18 are almost the same temps as your previous cd's i would say that maybe you havent ovulated yet. But i could be wrong I am certainly not an expert when it comes to charting and have only done it for two months. GL i hope that you catch the egg. x


----------



## Sooperhans

Patiently! Lovely to hear from you, how are you hun? :hugs:

Thank you for looking at my chart, how much have you raised before when you have ov'd? I thought cd17/18 was on the up, then got the reading today. Yeah, I woke up at a weird time and I think together with the clocks changing I'm a bit out, don't think my body realises we went forward an hour, d'oh!  I just don't want to mess it all up and miss my date of when I should be taking my progesterone. I'll see what it says tomorrow, if it's raised then maybe I have ov'd? Xx


----------



## patiently

Im not too sure how much mine has raised by but you can have a look i have a link in my signature. I do think it takes a while to get used to what is normal for you as everyone is different, some people have a variation of temp rises i guess. When i did chart i looked at what temps were significantly higher than my previous ones and it has to stay raised for three days. During my last month of temping i didnt actually know what day i ovulated exactly and ff didnt mark it either but i had a feeling that i o'd on cd 30/31 Late huh? but i got pg though it is ectopic! I think i knew i o'd frm other signs i has watery cm on and off throughout my cycle so that wasnt too much of a giveaway for me but i usually get o pains and i think i got this whilst sleeping on cd30. Do you look for other signs too? Remember too that his swimmers can last for a good few days so im sure you wont miss your window if you bd 2/3 times a week. The times we bd like crazy i didnt get pg but the times we rarely bd i got my bfp! Good luck hun i'm sure if you havent o'd then you will soon try to bd every couple of days or so. Really hope you catch the egg. 

AFM not sure how im feeling atm. Really tired of trips to and from the hospital. Had the shot to end our pregnancy last tuesday so need to wait until tomorrow to see if its working. Kind of bittersweet as this pregnancy is the furthest ive gone and its developing at a fast rate doubling every two days...just my luck aye? I think its going to take a while to be back to normal but we have to wait three months before ttc again anyway. On the bright side my granmother has heard news of my situation and wants to send me away to the caribbean to take my mind off of things in april/may, so thought that was lovely of her. But i feel bad allowing her to do so. I will see...Hope all the other ladies are doing well. 11 more weeks and hopefully i'll be back here with you all...Though i will be popping in from time to time. x


----------



## Lukas

Ladies I need your opinion, I still havent got my results back but I am sure some of my results would have got back to him and no news is good news.. I am still waiting for the karotype results as I no these take a bit longer.. But my question to you ladies is, I am due to O this week Dr said to wait til we got the results but I just don't want to waste a month especially of my tests come back all
Clear which I am praying they will.. What do you think? X


----------



## annmariecrisp

Lukas said:


> Ladies I need your opinion, I still havent got my results back but I am sure some of my results would have got back to him and no news is good news.. I am still waiting for the karotype results as I no these take a bit longer.. But my question to you ladies is, I am due to O this week Dr said to wait til we got the results but I just don't want to waste a month especially of my tests come back all
> Clear which I am praying they will.. What do you think? X

Just cover your bases....I would anyway! and to be honest I have covered my bases even when i've been waiting on results! That's just my opinion. xxxx


----------



## wookie130

BeachChica said:


> Wookie - I can't remember if I asked you this or not, but are you having trouble ovulating? I thought the Clomid was more for that, not low progesterone. I tested low for progesterone but when I asked about the Clomid they told me I did not need it because I OV. I should get the green light to try next month and I will be on progesterone suppositories starting 3 DPO.

Good question. I am on 50 mg, and due to my slightly lowish progesterone, I am not ovulating strongly enough. The clomid helps bring forth a better egg, ovulate more strongly, and it also helps produce a better corpus luteum, which in turn produces a higher level of progesterone. Clomid is a common way to boost progesterone, and for me it worked, as I became pregnant my first cycle on it, after trying for 6 cycles after my D&C. My unmedicated progesterone level was 7.74, and on Clomid, it was 18.98, which is great. So, you can see that the right dosage of Clomid will raise your progesterone levels.

I am also going to beg some Cyclogest suppositories off my OB next cycle once I'm in my luteal phase, just in case I'm as lucky on the Clomid as I was the first time.


----------



## notoptimistic

I am also on clomid even though I ovulate on my own. The doctor is hoping I will ovulate earlier than usual. Usual for me is between days 22-25. He is also thinking that I will ovulate two eggs (I'm on 100mg) to increase my chances of getting pregnant. I will be doing an iui. I was on clomid 50mg two cycles ago right before my first meeting with the RE. 50mg only pushed my day of ovulation to day 21, hopefully it will be sooner this time. My last cycle I was undergoing all the tests and wasn't on any meds. I definitely have heard that clomid is good for luteal phase defects, althouh I don't have that issue, the 50mg did give me a 17 day luteal phase!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Patiently, it's interesting to see your chart, your temp goes quite high on the one where it did mark your ov. We'll see tomorrow, I'm just keen to be on top of it and know when it's the right time to take the progesterone. Strange that your last one didn't mark off, yes that would've been a late one for you at cd30..I think I got ov pain on cd16/17, I just want to see a soaring temp to stay to match it. Thank you, I hope to*catch it too, we're worn out with all the bd-ing, lol. Sod's law it'll be a month when we do it about twice!

I hope you get on well tomorrow, you've been really brave and it must have felt so relentless with all the hospital trips. Oh my gosh, you HAVE to take up your Grandmother's holiday trip, that is so what you need! A lovely bit of sun to recuperate will do you the world of good. I'm so pleased you have a family member to care and look after you. Enjoy every minute :hugs: :hugs:

Lukas - I'd go for it if I were you!


----------



## wookie130

Lukas, I'd jump on the opportunity, if at all possible...

Patiently, I hope you're getting through this okay...perhaps you should take your gran up on the Caribbean offer. It could be a very healing trip, emotionally, and a wonderful distraction!


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper - I would be sure you've O'd before you take the progesterone as I understand that can have some problems if you start it early. I think a couple days later would not be a huge deal. You can take a look at my charts in the link below as well. I have been charting for several months and I even have a pregnancy cycle on there too. I usually get a drop a couple days past O but the temps are still higher than pre-O. I can't remember if you said, how long is your cycle usually?

Lukas - unless you are anxious to get started I would say wait. If there is any kind of problem your doctor may want to put you on some meds to correct that instead of getting pregnant and suffering another possible loss. I have been through a lot of testing and they have made some adjustments to things along the way. Just my opinion though. 

Wookie - interesting about the Clomid!

Patiently - hope everything goes Ok with your appointment!


----------



## Lukas

I just called the Dr and some of the tests have come back and all normal now just need to wait for mine and hubby karotype tests to come back which prob won't be until next week.. If something comes back abnormal where do we go from there? Thank you for all your support x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach! I'm getting myself all anxious about it and it's affecting my sleep where I keep waking up and anticipating the temping, only to realise it's 2am...and that happens every hour thereafter....sigh. I'm usually a 29 day cycle and the doc told me to test on day 29, if neg come off and if pos stay on the prog. Except I'm day 20 and haven't even started it! And now I'm thinking my stressing is probably delaying it. It really helps seeing other charts, you're right, there's a definite continuous rise post O. I'm starting to wonder if my thermometer is broken! Although I'm 29 days, last cycle was 40 post mc, so I'm wondering if this month will be affected. Will keep going and see whet happens this week x


----------



## pink80

Sooper have a look at my charts - I've got all sorts on there. Normally cd14/16 ov and delayed cd35 ov for you to compare against


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/304e9b

Xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Great, thank you Pink! These charts are really interesting. 

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## pink80

I'm not too bad - trying not to think about too much xx


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper - you might have a crazy cycle this month since you just had your MC. It usually seems to take me a couple months to get back to normal. I had a MC in January and I was too worn out to temp that month but look at my Feb chart, its all over the place. Lots of ups and downs and I am not even sure if CD 20 is when I O'd. Are you using a regular thermometer or a BBT one? The sleep could be affecting your temps so try to relax about it and just take it the same time every day. :) I know easier said than done! With temping too, sometimes it takes about a month to get the hang of it and see the regular patterns on your chart. 

Lukas - it depends what comes back abnormal. I had high homocysteine discovered in my testing and I was put on extra folic acid starting at lower doses and then testing every 2 weeks and increasing the dose until it got back to normal. My doctor did not want me to start TTC until this got in the normal range because this problem can cause spina bifida and other birth defects. Its terrible to wait but this next baby could be your forever one so you want to be sure you have any issues sorted out, just in case.


----------



## patiently

Cannot believe my sister's attitude. I have been trying to keep my distance but today she wanted to come for a drive in my car so I said OK but I didn't want to talk about our issues. She asked what the problem was so eventually I told her. I said that she hasn't been sympathetic to my situation she got angry...Remember she is pregnant. She threw water over me said I'm jealous of her to stay away from her kids and that i don't deserve kids and that I won't ever have them. I wanted to get so mad with her but she's pregnant so I told her to get out of my car she shouted that my partner doesn't love me an that's why he's joiningthe army and that I willnever have kids and she has always hated me. She kicked my car door and tried to break the windows too. I am fuming right now don't even have the words to express


----------



## Sooperhans

Pink - that's good, hope you are staying calm and progressing well :hugs:

I think you are right Beach, I don't think I've settled into temping at all! Looking at my data, my times are pretty sporadic. Like ranging from 5.45am to 7am! Some mornings I've been busting for a wee and I couldn't wait, lol. I know you are supposed to temp before so I've gone earlier rather than not at all. 

I spoke to the doc today, she asked lots of questions and because I've had ov type pain and ewcm, now I'm on day20 she wants me to go ahead and start the progesterone. She seemed pretty convinced I had o'd and was prob crap at temping! Bit nervous but she said despite my 40 day cycle last month, I'm more likely to revert to 29 days as I am regular. We'll see.....(fx'd)


----------



## Sooperhans

Ps I am using a bbt thermometer x


----------



## Sooperhans

Sorry Patiently I didn't see your post...WTF?? Rise above it and don't believe a word of what she says, sounds like you are getting hounded and it's horrible. I would be shaking if that happened to me and furious. So sorry you've had such a crap time xx


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies, sorry i've been mia, but i've been so busy! i just got a 2nd job and i'll find out when orientation starts, been filling out paper work to get our homestudy started b/c we possibly might be adopting my neice's baby (it depends if she gets him back..if not by august then he is ours!). Baby T is 7wks old! We havent really been thinking of ttc..so its been off the radar for us. But, i do wanna start temping next cycle..from cd1-cd whenecer next af shows. af is due 3/28-4/1


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper- interesting about what your doc says. Your temps seem very low to be past O but they are the pros. Definitely keep temping though, it will help and try to get into a routine of doing it the same time (and before you wee :))

Oh patiently I am so sorry for all you've been through. It just can't get easier can it. Maybe you need a break just to relax and get you mind off of all this. I pray ou will have them strength to get though this. :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Beach, I'm trying to drink less in the evening and make myself wait until the alarm goes off at 6.30am, it worked this morning but I did go for about 3 weed before bedtime to try and get rid of everything! I've been needing to pee a lot and have quite a tender abdomen atm, hb told me to not think about it. Hmm easy for him to say!

Yes, I'm a bit worried about starting on the prog last night, but I voiced all my concerns and she came up with a reason to counter everything and reassure me, so I'm going to have to try and test on day 29 (not that far away, ooh) and we'll see!! She's been good on previous issues and well informed, so I hope it works out....xx


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper - just had a look at your temps today and I am wondering if you O'd yesterday. Your next couple temps should give us a better picture. Try to get some :sex: in today just in case!


----------



## Sooperhans

Argh how exciting, thank you! Flipping hb has invited the in laws around tonight...hopefully they won't stay too long, lol. Thank you for looking. How are you doing? xx


----------



## wookie130

Patiently...ummm...what the HELL is wrong with your sister? Being pregnant does NOT give anyone the right or a license to act like a raging psycho!!! I mean, I've been pregnant a couple times myself, and I'll tell you now that while I was moody or emotional, I was not kicking car doors, and trying to bust out windows. Perhaps she needs help, seriously. Saying those horrible things to you? Flying off into a blind rage isn't exactly safe for a pregnant woman, nor does it signify that she's mentally stable...I would sincerely question her ability to raise a baby with the potential to behave like this. Something is very OFF with her, honey. That's not normal behavior AT ALL.


----------



## BeachChica

Sooperhans said:


> Argh how exciting, thank you! Flipping hb has invited the in laws around tonight...hopefully they won't stay too long, lol. Thank you for looking. How are you doing? xx

Sooper - I am doing good, just anxiously waiting for my appt to get here next week on the 5th. I am having another test done and hopefully the doc will be able to tell me if its OK to start trying again. I am going on a big trip to Europe in May for about 3 weeks so I am wondering if he is going to tell me to wait just so I don't having a MC overseas. Talk to DH before the in-laws arrive and let him know that they need to be out early!!! Maybe you can even squeeze in a quickie before they get there :winkwink:


----------



## patiently

Thank you ladies. I seriously started to think there was something wrong with me thats why shes acting this way but deep down i know its her she has some serious anger issues and she is so aggressive. People like this get pregnant and have kids so easy yet those who are stable and really want them have a tough journey. Im trying not to think about her anymore just going to do my own thing and hopefully i wont bump into her! 

The shot seems to be working so my hcg went from 6100 on saturday to 4000 tuesday so hopefully my hcg will come right down in the next few weeks...heres hoping! Hopefully time will fly and i will be right back here with you ttc ladies. Hope all the pregnant ladies are doing well, all those approaching ov baby dust to you and for those in the tww hope you have very promising symptoms and are a few days away from you bfp! Good luck speak soon x


----------



## Emmediva

patiently said:


> Thank you ladies. I seriously started to think there was something wrong with me thats why shes acting this way but deep down i know its her she has some serious anger issues and she is so aggressive. People like this get pregnant and have kids so easy yet those who are stable and really want them have a tough journey. Im trying not to think about her anymore just going to do my own thing and hopefully i wont bump into her!
> 
> The shot seems to be working so my hcg went from 6100 on saturday to 4000 tuesday so hopefully my hcg will come right down in the next few weeks...heres hoping! Hopefully time will fly and i will be right back here with you ttc ladies. Hope all the pregnant ladies are doing well, all those approaching ov baby dust to you and for those in the tww hope you have very promising symptoms and are a few days away from you bfp! Good luck speak soon x

Sorry you are having to deal with this while miscarrying, sounds like your sister may be Bi-Polar, has she been checked? My little sister is Bi-Polar and has these aggressive sessions every once in a while, and then like nothing she is fine :dohh: She takes medicine once in a while and it does help but when she doesn't take it :grr: all hell breaks loose :nope: My sister has 3 kids that have to deal with her crazy behind.... Once again shows you how unfair life is at times... :flower:


----------



## Sooperhans

Boo my long message disappeared!!

Yes Beach, in laws went fairly early after a lovely evening dining outside and so the bd was able to commence  And it seems I'm getting a consistently rising temp now, yay.

How exciting you have a big European trip lined up, do you think you would want to ttc before if you can and is there anything you'll do differently as a result of the testing? Otherwise it would be cool to make a Euro baby! 

Patiently, maybe Emme is right about the bi polar thing, or is she acting out as she's used to a lot more attention from you? So unacceptable though and keep doing what you are doing. Will you be booking your holiday? Hope so! :hugs:

How is everyone else? Annmarie how are you getting on hun? Inoue do you have an early scan lined up and closer to your decision about continuing to work? A big :hug: and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Quick one.... AF arrived this morning. After 25 weeks and 1 day of waiting!


----------



## Sooperhans

New - HALLELUJAH!!!!!! :-D


----------



## wookie130

New, I second the "hallelujah!"


----------



## patiently

NTAT wooooooowwww!!! im so excited for you. Im actually doing the worm and the robot for you! this is amazing news so thrilled or you. 

Emmadiva I have no idea whats wrong with her. she does seek attention so much. For everything actually she lies about articular events too just to get people to feel sorry for her. I think she is just unhappy with her life so she looks to others to make her feel better about it. I know she must be finding things hard now as her baby's father wants nothing to do with her. I am not surprised though he does his own thing and they were never in a relationship. If she wants sympathy this is not the way to get it and certainly not from me so i will be keeping my distance from her. I think perhaps she could be bi polar but i wont be the one to inform her about it. I do really wash my hands. 

Sooper i dont even know if i will go away I really need a holiday but i have just started a new course and am so motivated i dont know if i should take time away. I will see how i feel in the next coming weeks. I had a quick look at your chart and maybe you ovulated cd 20? Your temp has risen quite high and has stayed that way for a few days now. What do you think? I bd the exact same days in accordance to o'v day as you and got my BFP so Baby dust to you and hope you catch the egg hun x x x


----------



## Sooperhans

Patiently thanks for looking, I think you could be right and hope my temps stay high now, hoping that it doesn't matter that I've started the progesterone on day 20 as the doc instructed, as it won't be 4 dpo as planned, just hope there aren't any adverse effects...

That's encouraging, I hope to get a bfp very soon, would be really exciting xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Sooperhans said:


> Boo my long message disappeared!!
> 
> Yes Beach, in laws went fairly early after a lovely evening dining outside and so the bd was able to commence  And it seems I'm getting a consistently rising temp now, yay.
> 
> How exciting you have a big European trip lined up, do you think you would want to ttc before if you can and is there anything you'll do differently as a result of the testing? Otherwise it would be cool to make a Euro baby!

Sooper - :happydance: Yeah for the BDing! Your chart is looking good, I think if your temps are still up tomorrow you will get crosshairs showing O on CD 20 so its good you got some :sex: in! Also, you can log your progesterone on FF too :)

I am ready to start TTC now but I don't want to have a MC overseas (terrible we have to think that way, isn't it!!??) So I need to be either early pregnant there or wait, just to be sure. I am going to check with my doc. I probably won't do anything different this time other than the progesterone, but I don't know if he'll want me away that long without being monitored. 

We'll see.


----------



## BeachChica

NTAL :yipee: I bet you were never more excited for that damn witch to arrive!!! What now? Can you start trying. Seems like your body has had _plenty_ time to recoop after all that time huh!?


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

I have read through the last 3 months of posts and would love to join you all, although under sad circumstances. I like how supportive you are towards one another. This will be my first RPL thread. I have just been lurking on different loss threads since my 2nd MC.

Congrats on all the new pregnancies!!! This makes me feel hopeful. I also enjoy seeing that many of the original posters are now far along in their pregnancies.

Patiently, sorry that sometimes when it rains it pours. My heart goes out to you even though we have never corresponded. I send you light and hope you are doing nice things for yourself.

AFM, I have had two losses in a row. The first was a blighted ovum. I got pregnant straight away and that one didn't even make it to a scan. I lost the 2nd at only 5 weeks. 
I switched Drs and am hoping the new Dr will be willing to do some tests. I see him on Monday. He is known for being proactive when it comes to helping women have babies. My old Dr just took the "it's bad luck" stance. I am almost 35 and TTC#1.
DH and I NTNP this month, so I have no idea where I am in my cycle. I did not want to explicitly prevent PG, but am scared to be PG at the same time. We will be on holiday the entire month of May in Europe (I'm from the States) and am scared of MC while abroad. Oh well, I don't intend to let fear rule my life. It will be challenging to remain calm and hopeful during the next PG. Thanks for including me.


----------



## patiently

Hi Kat and welcome to this thread. I am so sorry for both your losses :hugs: The ladies here are fantastic and really supportive when no one else is. I try to stay away from this thread as im not ttc yet but its so hard when everyone is so lovely. When was your last loss? I hope that you get your BFP really soon. I know the months that i got mine was when i gave up. My last bfp i stressed so much until what i thought was o'v day then i gave up. I ovulated late but wasnt even sure if i did and Bam! BFP! so maybe your relaxed approach will be good. Thank you for your lovely words. The fear of pregnancy is only natural after a loss and even more so after two. I know i was scared about everything, but im sure things will be fine THIRD TIME LUCKY! Good luck hun sending you lots of baby dust x


----------



## KatM

patiently said:


> Hi Kat and welcome to this thread. I am so sorry for both your losses :hugs: The ladies here are fantastic and really supportive when no one else is. I try to stay away from this thread as im not ttc yet but its so hard when everyone is so lovely. When was your last loss? I hope that you get your BFP really soon. I know the months that i got mine was when i gave up. My last bfp i stressed so much until what i thought was o'v day then i gave up. I ovulated late but wasnt even sure if i did and Bam! BFP! so maybe your relaxed approach will be good. Thank you for your lovely words. The fear of pregnancy is only natural after a loss and even more so after two. I know i was scared about everything, but im sure things will be fine THIRD TIME LUCKY! Good luck hun sending you lots of baby dust x

Hi Patiently,
Thank you for the warm welcome. It's good that you stay on this thread and receive love and support even if you are not currently TTC. 
My last loss was March 6th. By the time I started bleeding, my HCG was already down to 12. The Dr. said we could try straight away again.

This is only meant to be helpful, even though it may not be... From your posts it seemed like your last pregnancy might have been sticky if it implanted in the right spot. That seems, to me, hopeful that you will have a sticky pregnancy with everything doubling as it should when it implants properly. I know it doesn't make anything better. It's also a relief that you kept your tube and discovered the EP early. Please stay here and get continued support. Sorry for all the strain with your sisters.


----------



## patiently

Kat you have made my day lol. I was also feeling a bit more positive as my numbers were progressing so normally so i really do think that if it implanted in the right place everything would've been good. Well hopefully in a few months it will be in my uterus and my numbers will still progress nicely. I've never seen a heartbeat or an actual baby in my womb in an ultrasound so that will be the biggest milestone for me! 

Im so sorry for your very recent loss hun. I know this might not help but i think that you will be 3rd time lucky, your losses were for different reasons so i dont think this reflects a problem with ttc or having a baby it could have been a case of "bad luck" but i do think all will be ok next bfp, and maybe that bfp will reveal itself in the next few days. Good luck hun. Have you been having any symptoms? 

Hi to everyone else. Lexi how are you hun? hope your good! x


----------



## BeachChica

Kat- welcome to the thread, and I am so sorry for your losses! :hugs:
You and I are in the same boat with the vacation. I too will be in Europe for about 3 weeks in May. I think my doctor will tell me at my next appt that I can start trying next month (he has not been quite as leinient letting me TTC straight after a MC) but after 4 losses I REALLY don't want to have a MC overseas! 

Where will do be on your trip? We may be going to the same spots! :) We will be in Barcelona for 6 days and then taking a 12 night Med cruise :boat:


----------



## KatM

patiently said:


> Kat you have made my day lol. I was also feeling a bit more positive as my numbers were progressing so normally so i really do think that if it implanted in the right place everything would've been good. Well hopefully in a few months it will be in my uterus and my numbers will still progress nicely. I've never seen a heartbeat or an actual baby in my womb in an ultrasound so that will be the biggest milestone for me!
> 
> Im so sorry for your very recent loss hun. I know this might not help but i think that you will be 3rd time lucky, your losses were for different reasons so i dont think this reflects a problem with ttc or having a baby it could have been a case of "bad luck" but i do think all will be ok next bfp, and maybe that bfp will reveal itself in the next few days. Good luck hun. Have you been having any symptoms?
> 
> Hi to everyone else. Lexi how are you hun? hope your good! x

Hi Hon, I am so happy that I could brighten your day in anway. You deserve it. I have never seen a heartbeat or an actualy baby either.:cry: Hopefully soon for both of us. The most I saw was an empty sac.

I hope it is just a case of bad luck for both of us. I have purposely NOT been symptom spotting. As a matter of fact, I grew concerned of being pregnant as that would mean if I MC again, I would be betwen 9-13weeks while in Europe. I doubt my US health insurance covers Europe. I know this is very negative thinking, and after having 2 MC this is where my head goes. Oh well, it is too late as we did not prevent. I will let fate take it's course. 

On the other hand, if this were to be a sticky bean, by the time we came home I would be over the most high risk hurdle and would be super distracted on holiday. We will see.



BeachChica said:


> Kat- welcome to the thread, and I am so sorry for your losses! :hugs:
> You and I are in the same boat with the vacation. I too will be in Europe for about 3 weeks in May. I think my doctor will tell me at my next appt that I can start trying next month (he has not been quite as leinient letting me TTC straight after a MC) but after 4 losses I REALLY don't want to have a MC overseas!
> 
> Where will do be on your trip? We may be going to the same spots! :) We will be in Barcelona for 6 days and then taking a 12 night Med cruise :boat:

Thank you for the warm welcome BeachChica. I love the beach and cannot wait till DH and I move back to SoCal. I am so over Austin, TX. I can totally relate to NOT wanting to MC while overseas. It may be pessimistic, and after RPL it is only natural that this is our line of thinking.

To answer the question about my holiday:

DH and I will be flying into Athens, Greece at the end of April. From there we will board the newest Oceania Cruise ship with the 5 star restaurants. We picked this because it is supposed to have the best food. Yum, we love to eat. 

We will then sail as follows:
Santorinia, Greece
Ephesus, Turkey
Sicily
Amalfi
Rome
Florence
Provence, France
Barcelona

We will then debark and spend time in Barcelona for the hubby's Bday. We will then rent a car and wing it along the coast of France and all around Italy. We LOVE Italy and will most likely spend most of our time around Florence, our favorite. We will be there for our 2nd wedding anniversary and then back to the States June 1st I believe.

So.... it looks like we are hitting a lot of the same spots. I am so excited for you!!! Just what we need, some R&R. I'm so sorry for your losses hon. 2 has been challenging enough.


----------



## BeachChica

Kat - we will be at some of the same spots! We will be on the Celebrity Solstice coming back to the U.S. on June 4th. I wanted to do the cruise that went to Greece but DH's parents will be with us and had already done that itinerary. 

Here's where I'll be:

Barcelona, Spain
Nice, France
Livorno, Italy (Florence)
Civitavecchia (Rome), Italy 
Naples, Italy 
Kotor, Serbia and Montenegro
Venice, Italy 
Dubrovnik, Croatia 
Barcelona, Spain


----------



## wookie130

Hey Kat! I'm kind of a newbie to this thread too, and have also have 2 losses in a row...mine were 6 months apart, however. I am almost 34, and am trying to have my first child. I too am in the "2nd miscarriage" limbo of not really knowing what's going on, as I have not yet had the 3rd miscarriage, which traditionally gives the green light for doctors to do testing. They often don't test after the 2nd miscarriage, and treat it like bad luck.

Let's hope we both are third-time lucky! I am now on baby aspirin, taking a b-50 complex with my prenatal, and take OTC progesterone cream in my luteal phase.


----------



## KatM

BeachChica said:


> Kat - we will be at some of the same spots! We will be on the Celebrity Solstice coming back to the U.S. on June 4th. I wanted to do the cruise that went to Greece but DH's parents will be with us and had already done that itinerary.
> 
> Here's where I'll be:
> 
> Barcelona, Spain
> Nice, France
> Livorno, Italy (Florence)
> Civitavecchia (Rome), Italy
> Naples, Italy
> Kotor, Serbia and Montenegro
> Venice, Italy
> Dubrovnik, Croatia
> Barcelona, Spain

Sounds like so much fun!!! I can't believe you are going with your in-laws. Mine would drive me CRAZY. They are super nice, but we are nothing alike. 



wookie130 said:


> Hey Kat! I'm kind of a newbie to this thread too, and have also have 2 losses in a row...mine were 6 months apart, however. I am almost 34, and am trying to have my first child. I too am in the "2nd miscarriage" limbo of not really knowing what's going on, as I have not yet had the 3rd miscarriage, which traditionally gives the green light for doctors to do testing. They often don't test after the 2nd miscarriage, and treat it like bad luck.
> 
> Let's hope we both are third-time lucky! I am now on baby aspirin, taking a b-50 complex with my prenatal, and take OTC progesterone cream in my luteal phase.

Hi Wookie,
I'm sorry you are in the same boat as me. I am 34 currently, almost 35. I know the pressure is on us a bit. 
I bought baby aspirin, but have been afraid to take it without talking to my new Dr. However, everything I read looks like a green light for baby aspirin. I plan on starting it as soon as I get another BFP as long as my Dr says it is okay. I will have my blood drawn for hormone testing, I hope, on Monday when I see the new Dr. My old Dr did nothing at all after 2 losses. This is why I switched to someone known for being proactive. He is very catholic and wants women to populate the earth, lol. 

Let's both hope that mumbo jumbo, unprofessional speak of "bad luck" really is indeed the case for both of us. We are a bit more mature and I know this puts us more at risk. The good news is that means it really could be flukes and at our age we still have a lot of high quality eggs from what I read. Plus, we all know women in their 40's can get pregnant and have healthy babies.



Patiently, 
I hope there has been something bright in your day that put a smile on your face.

AFM, my gum had some slight bleeding in one area when I flossed. This only usually happens when preggars. I wasn't excited at all. DH was shocked, but I told him my fears of MC while in Europe. It is hard to get excited over a BFP unless it sticks. I won't count it unless I see a heartbeat for the 1st time. It's not a great attitude, yet I believe it to be practical.


----------



## wookie130

Kat, I know exactly how you feel...I'm going to have a hard time feeling any excitement for my 3rd BFP either...not until I'm as huge as a beached whale, the baby's kicking, and I've had 20 ultrasounds!


----------



## KatM

wookie130 said:


> Kat, I know exactly how you feel...I'm going to have a hard time feeling any excitement for my 3rd BFP either...not until I'm as huge as a beached whale, the baby's kicking, and I've had 20 ultrasounds!

:haha:

You made me laugh. Feels good to laugh. I sincerely hope that we enjoy our pregnancies after a certain point, and it is understandable if we don't. Baby dust to you.


----------



## lexi374

Hey everyone! 

Finally i can connect to b n b again!! After 2 weeks or so looks like i have got loads to catch up! So will try and have a read back this weekend.

So for now welcome to the new ladies sorry you find yourselves here, and :hi: to the 'old' ladies, hope everyone is ok. :hugs:

Afm was scan day yest for the girl at work and my other close friend, all was ok they are both due in October, and my other close friend is September, so 3 within a month! 2 of which i work with. :dohh:

Cd 10 for me will start bd this weekend, i think my chance of a 2012 :baby: is probably out the window now. :nope: 
Only 4 days at work next week then i have a week off! :happydance: we are tarting up the kitchen a bit so at least ive had something other than :baby: to think off.

Right will try and catch up a bit now :hugs: x


----------



## BeachChica

Kat- LOL yes the in-laws might be driving me crazy after this trip, we'll see. but I can't really complain as they invited us on this trip to do something nice for us after my year of MC's (and paid for the whole trip). My concoction of pills also includes baby aspirin and RE says it OK to take all the time and is actually good for you.

By the way, I will be 39 next month and still TTC #1. I did have my Day 3 FSH done last month though and everything came back normal. The doctor says that my quality and quantity of eggs are still good.

Lexi- happy :sex:


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper- I see that FF finally marked O for you :happydance: I am so glad you got the BDing on Cd 20 as it shows O on Cd 21!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach! Woo for FF crosshairs!! Although to me it seems ov occurred on cd20 but what's one day I guess?! 20 or 21, hope we've caught it...  thanks for the bd tipoff!! :hugs:

Beach I understand your concerns and I hope your doc helps out with advice. So exciting you are shortly going on your trip and you too Kat - welcome and sorry for your losses. Although may I reprimand both of you for not adding the good ol' UK to your Euro trips! ;-) I'm sure you will have a great time at all the stops you have listed. I love Spain, the food is superb! Beach, tell me what Croatia is like, always wanted to go there.

Wookie - I'm taking baby aspirin too, together with progesterone started this week. Do you have any side effects from the progesterone? Have been feeling really bloated and wondered if it was that. Also my hands have gone sooo dry, have you had that at all?

Kat - ooh about the gum bleeding. Wonder if it's a sign? I'm sorry you feel anxious about the prospect of falling pg, I do know how you feel :hugs: If the worst happened when you are overseas (heaven forbid) maybe check what your travel insurance what it covers? But hopefully all will be fine with you and Beach :dust:

Hey Lexi!! Was wondering how you were. Hope you are bearing up ok with the close succession of pregnancies. I was going to go to a work lunch next week I was invited to, until one person (who knows *about my mcs) commented "it's going to be a right mother's meeting" and it has set me off today, I feel like crap and don't think I can face it, I didn't even realise until then that they all have little ones :-( Can't seem to stop crying today! Bleh.

Gl with this cycle Lexi. Do you bd every other day until the day of and before ov and then bd every day?*

I've been feeling lightheaded on and off this week and my mind is working overtime trying to guess what's going on in there. My doc said to test on cd29 but if I've only ov on cd20/21 I'm wondering if I have to wait til 14dpo? I've bought FR and also CB digi so they're sitting waiting! (Fx'd). What do you think? Thanks xxx


----------



## wookie130

Sooper, I haven't had any side effects from the progesterone cream yet. I've been on the baby aspirin for about a month and a half, and will continue it until I'm 30 weeks along in my rainbow pregnancy, if I ever get that far into another pregnancy. I'm interested to see if the cream extends my luteal phase a bit...I have a solid 14 day luteal phase on my own, but I'm just curious to see what happens.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Wookie, I'd be interested to hear if it does extend your luteal phase, and I hope you get to your rainbow stage very soon :dust: I didn't know when to take the aspirin until, so thanks for that.

It's hard for me to get an overall view of my cycles from only one month of charting but if my doc is right and if I've gone back to a 29 day cycle this month, then my luteal phase is very short! At 8 or 9 days...I feel curious to see what's going to happen and hope the progesterone goes towards helping something...


----------



## KatM

BeachChica said:


> Kat- LOL yes the in-laws might be driving me crazy after this trip, we'll see. but I can't really complain as they invited us on this trip to do something nice for us after my year of MC's (and paid for the whole trip). My concoction of pills also includes baby aspirin and RE says it OK to take all the time and is actually good for you.
> 
> By the way, I will be 39 next month and still TTC #1. I did have my Day 3 FSH done last month though and everything came back normal. The doctor says that my quality and quantity of eggs are still good.
> 
> Lexi- happy :sex:

That was so nice of your in-laws. Mine always have money issues and we would be paying for them. Hopefully it will be just what you need to relax and on a cruise, you and DH can always do your own thing here and there.

That is good to know about the baby aspirin. I am going to start taking them as soon as my new Dr okays it on Monday. I used to take it daily to prevent wrinkles, lol. I stopped when we were TTC as I heard aspirin wasn't okay, but now I read that baby aspirin is okay. I am a bit confused and will just like some clarification from my Dr.

Good to hear that your egg quality is good! 



Sooperhans said:


> Kat - ooh about the gum bleeding. Wonder if it's a sign? I'm sorry you feel anxious about the prospect of falling pg, I do know how you feel :hugs: If the worst happened when you are overseas (heaven forbid) maybe check what your travel insurance what it covers? But hopefully all will be fine with you and Beach :dust:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling lightheaded on and off this week and my mind is working overtime trying to guess what's going on in there. My doc said to test on cd29 but if I've only ov on cd20/21 I'm wondering if I have to wait til 14dpo? I've bought FR and also CB digi so they're sitting waiting! (Fx'd). What do you think? Thanks xxx

Hi Sooperhans,

I do want to visit London. It's just not going to happen on this trip. 

If I am pregnant and make it all the way till May (would be my longest), I will do my best to relax and enjoy. If worst case scenario did happen, I know European hospitals are just as good as the ones in the States, and we could handle it. 

My last pregnancy I felt lightheaded daily. I have ALWAYS gotten a dark line by 12DPO. 14DPO is the standard amt of time they tell you since everyone implants at a different time. Some people are POAS addicts. You clearly are not. 
I would wait till at least 10DPO as to not waste your expensive tests. I heard the FR are the most sensitive. Sounds like that could be as early as tomorrow. Don't forget to use FMU this early on. Good luck hon!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks for the advice Kat, and I went a bit UK tourist board on you then, haha. Your trip sounds amazing.


----------



## Sooperhans

Sorry, that posted before I'd finished!! I have 2 FR and I'm tempted to do one on cd29 as I'm getting impatient, lol! Then 10dpo would be the next day. I'll see if I can hang on until then. It's a different experience knowing your exact ov date, before I did online calculators and made assumptions. Thanks for your GL! Been getting left side twinges all day, hmm wondering if it implantation or my imagination going a bit crazy! Hurry up next week!!  xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper- I never had any side effects from progesterone. I had even started to worry about getting nauseous before taking it, but when I was on it, nothing. Just a little messy "down there" if you know what I mean. Going to the UK sounds fabulous! Next Med cruise I may need to go around the west side of Europe.

Kat and Sooper - I hope those weird feelings are pregnancy signs for you girls!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

I hope so too! Excited and terrified at the prospect! Will hopefully know next week...xx


----------



## wookie130

Sooper, in addition to the progesterone cream for your luteal phase, I would recommend taking a B-50 or B-75 vitamin complex in addition to your normal prenatal vitamin. It'll not only boost your folic acid intake (folic is a B vitamin), but you'll get extra B6 and B12, and the B6 in particular can help boost progesterone and lengthen your luteal phase.

I will definitely let you know if the B-50 complex plus progesterone cream have extended my luteal phase at all. :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Wookie, that's really helpful xx


----------



## wookie130

Sooper, :thumbup:!!!


----------



## River12

Hi ladies,

I am new to this but just felt I needed to talk to people who have been where I am. I am slowing making my way through all the posts on this thread and it seems there is a lot of support.
I have had 2 miscarriages. One in Aug 2011 at 10 weeks, baby stopped growing at about 6 weeks resulting in a D&C. And my second was only 1st March when I gave birth to our beautiful baby boy at 17w 5d. We miss him so much!
My body seems to have recovered very well. I delivered him naturally and no medical intervention (D&C) was required except for pain medication.I didn't bleed for very long at all and got my first neg HPT 13th March. While it was all happening I couldn't even begin to think about starting to try again and I told my partner I just couldn't do it again but now it is all I think about! 
My Dr has told us to wait one cycle before trying again but I had a pos OPK yesterday and all I want to do is try but I know it is too soon. To make things harder it would have been our first baby angels due date last week


----------



## Sooperhans

Welcome River and so sorry that you have had such a tough time recently. I'm pleased that you are recovering but I would probably follow the advice to sit out ttc one cycle and then try again. That's what I've done and hoping to test this week. Although you are healing, you may not feel emotional ready for an immediate ttc month? But everyone is different so do what feels right for you. Do they know what caused both losses? And why your 2nd mc went through to when it did and what caused the loss? You are very brave and I hope each day you feel stronger hun :hugs: You've come to the right place for support xxx


----------



## River12

thank you Sooperhans.Wishing you all the best for when you test.
I know waiting to ttc is the right thing to do it's just hard to know that I am ovulating now and not take advantage of that. Only a few more days to wait it out and then it'll be too late. I know that if we tried now and I got pregnant, if something went wrong I would never forgive myself for not waiting. we are by no means trying to replace our son he will forever be a part of our family but we made the decision to start a family last year and it has been taken from us twice.
My first loss they didn't really test for anything specific as it was so early and it was my first pregnancy. I was told any other pregnancy will most likely result in a healthy baby.
Once we got to the magic 12 week mark with our son, we thought we were in the clear. I had a lot of bleeding throughout the pregnancy and the Dr couldn't find the cause so he said all should be fine. On the night of our engagement party when I should have been 16 weeks, I had a rush of what I thought was blood but it was in fact amniotic fluid. Straight to our local hospital but they didn't do too much that night. I was referred to the specialist maternity hospital on the Tuesday and was diagnosed with (low amniotic fluid) oligohydramnios. they gave me the option to be induced as there was a high risk of infection but I couldn't do it our boy was well in the womb and still had a strong heartbeat. the following Wednesday night I start contracting and gave birth the next day. it was by far the hardest thing I have ever had to do but I have to believe everything happen for a reason.
My local Dr cant give me any explanation as to what happen or what caused the loss. they were talking about an incompetent cervix but my Dr doesn't believe there is enough evidence to support that theory. I think that makes everything so much harder - not knowing.


----------



## BeachChica

River - welcome and I am so sorry for your losses. Its hard enough to go through a loss but especially one that late. I am so sorry!!! :hugs:
My advice would be to follow what your doctor said and wait it out at least 1 cycle. You want to be sure that you have enough time for your body to recover and build back up your lining so that you have a healthy environment for your next baby. Good luck to you, everyone here understands the pain and are very supportive.


----------



## wookie130

River, I'm so very sorry for your loss.

I do agree it would be best for you to wait it out, and then try again.

I've found this thread to be very helpful to me, as well. Next week, hopefully my 2nd post-miscarriage AF returns so we can try again soon. Hoping to be third time lucky like everyone else!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks River, I'll tell you all how it goes once I have tested. Hoping for the best as still going lightheaded and had a tiny bit of spotting this morning, although I know you can get that with the progesterone. We'll see...

I teared up reading your story. You poor thing :hugs: Is there any type of natural/alternative treatment that you could take to strengthen your cervix? Even if it meant bed rest next time. But hopefully you won't encounter any further problems and I hope this month of rest does ylu the world of good. 

Wookie, hope your AF arrives speedily and you can get back to ttc v soon!

Beach, any more tests lined up for you? 

How is everyone else? :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach - when is your appt with the doc to determine when you can get the green flag to ttc again? :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper - as long as AF arrives tomorrow my appt is scheduled for Thursday. I am supposed to go in on Day 3 for a Sonogram.


----------



## lexi374

Sooperhans said:


> Thank you Beach! Woo for FF crosshairs!! Although to me it seems ov occurred on cd20 but what's one day I guess?! 20 or 21, hope we've caught it...  thanks for the bd tipoff!! :hugs:
> 
> Beach I understand your concerns and I hope your doc helps out with advice. So exciting you are shortly going on your trip and you too Kat - welcome and sorry for your losses. Although may I reprimand both of you for not adding the good ol' UK to your Euro trips! ;-) I'm sure you will have a great time at all the stops you have listed. I love Spain, the food is superb! Beach, tell me what Croatia is like, always wanted to go there.
> 
> Wookie - I'm taking baby aspirin too, together with progesterone started this week. Do you have any side effects from the progesterone? Have been feeling really bloated and wondered if it was that. Also my hands have gone sooo dry, have you had that at all?
> 
> Kat - ooh about the gum bleeding. Wonder if it's a sign? I'm sorry you feel anxious about the prospect of falling pg, I do know how you feel :hugs: If the worst happened when you are overseas (heaven forbid) maybe check what your travel insurance what it covers? But hopefully all will be fine with you and Beach :dust:
> 
> Hey Lexi!! Was wondering how you were. Hope you are bearing up ok with the close succession of pregnancies. I was going to go to a work lunch next week I was invited to, until one person (who knows *about my mcs) commented "it's going to be a right mother's meeting" and it has set me off today, I feel like crap and don't think I can face it, I didn't even realise until then that they all have little ones :-( Can't seem to stop crying today! Bleh.
> 
> Gl with this cycle Lexi. Do you bd every other day until the day of and before ov and then bd every day?*
> 
> I've been feeling lightheaded on and off this week and my mind is working overtime trying to guess what's going on in there. My doc said to test on cd29 but if I've only ov on cd20/21 I'm wondering if I have to wait til 14dpo? I've bought FR and also CB digi so they're sitting waiting! (Fx'd). What do you think? Thanks xxx

Hi soop yes it is hard when everyone else is having successful pregnancies and we are not, work is going to be difficult for the foreseeable future. Hope you are feeling a little better today? :hugs:

I seem to have the shortest surge ever so cant really rely on opks so just gonna try and bd as many days as possible this week and hope for the best! :shrug:

I hope you are getting on ok with temping and the progesterone?

Welcome river so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

We seem to have alot of new ladies lately which is so sad, but at least we can support each other.

Im sorry ive forgotten most of what ive read..... GL and :dust: to all. :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Welcome River.

I am soooo sorry for your heartbreaking loss. It's good that you joined this supportive thread. 

Soop, 
Good luck with your testing.

Beach,
Wierd saying this, but I hope AF shows for you so you can get your testing done.

AFM, 
Just returned from my new Drs and began taking baby aspirin. Came out negtive for the urine PG test, but it's a bit early. He drew blood, so I should know more tomorrow. If I am PG, he will start me on progesterone. He also wants me to chart my cycles. I am soooo happy that I switched Drs. He seems very proactive.


----------



## BeachChica

Kat- hope you're pregnant and won't need to chart, but if you do, Fertility Friend is great for tracking! You can use their basic program for free or pay extra for a VIP membership. I had the free one for a long time and just splurged and got the VIP when they were offering a special on FB. Good luck and let us know if you have questions.


----------



## River12

thanks for all your kind words.
it has most certainly been a very hard few months for us but we are getting there.
I have taken all your advice and that of my Dr's and we are waiting for a full cycle before ttc.We have arranged a holiday at the end of this month to just spend some real time together. I think we both just need to take a step back from everything and take some time for ourselves.
Never thought I'd actually say this but I can not wait for AF to arrive.
Wishing you all luck and I will keep in contact for sure throughout this journey.
I truly felt like no one could understand what it feels like and I am grateful for this thread. you have already helped me!


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies I'm just popping in because there seems to be a lot of new ladies in here :hugs:

On my phone so can't do my usual fat responses but want you know I'm reading all the time and hoping for all of you. 

Have to say that I am really pleased you are all supporting each other and getting through these shitty times with help because unless you've been through the losses...nobody gets it at all. 

Massive :hugs: to you all, :dust: love and everything chucked at you wherever you are in your cycle. I really must post more often but don't want you to think I'm being insensitive :nope:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi everyone - Beach did AF arrive? Hope the witch cooperates and you get your scheduled day 3 testing! What will the sonogram look for?*

Thank you Lexi, yes I feel better thanks and I'm going to try to go to the Thurs lunch "mother's meeting" and hope I don't get the question about if I'm having babies any time soon. I've already been asked that once and it really took me back! I hope your working week has been ok? Gl with the bd'ing and I hope you catch it this month :hugs: :dust:

I've settled a bit more into the temping thanks, although I still end up waking up beforehand wondering what the reading is going to be! The progesterone is ok I think, feel a bit yucky sometimes but not as bad as I was dreading. Had a couple of weird symptoms that could either be pg or progesterone, dammit they are pretty similar when I read the se! A teeny bit of spotting amongst others but I went so lightheaded today I saw massive stars and I do wonder! I've got 2 FR tests and I'm tempted to give one a go tomorrow, I hate the waiting!*

Kat - I'm pleased you got the ok for the baby aspirin, I also asked mine and she said the benefits outweighed the risks, so I've been on that and pregnacare conception supplements. Have to be a bit careful with supplements as some can affect my thyroid meds I'm on. That side is doing ok ATM, sometimes my neck feels constricted/swollen but not too bad for now.*

And as for the charting, I can give advice from a novice's point of view, having only temped for a month. Beach, Lexi and Patiently have given great FF advice! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

River - good on you for getting some time away and for yourselves. Hurry up AF so you can get going again! :dust:

NSN - our founder! Lol, please please continue with updates, and Lady too if you are still around the thread if you are about. How are you doing? Thank you for setting this thread up, it's been great to vent and also for experienced advice xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Ps I don't know where the * come from when I post...they aren't subliminal messages, please ignore


----------



## lexi374

OOOOO soop i wonder if your spotting and temp dip were implantation?

Will be interesting to see your temp over the next couple of days.... GL :thumbup::hugs:

Nsn keep posting!!! Lady, florida, jw i hope all your bubs are well! :hugs:

Afm Cd 13 feel a bit crampy... have never ovd early since ive been temping so hope im not gonna start now as we have not got enough bd in!! :nope:
We got caught early last month at cd15 but i thought that maybe due to chemical, am usually around day 18. Didnt get to bd last night as dh came to bed late and was up really early, but he promised we will tonight. Hes trying to catch up on work before we have a week off next week. Why is it my fertile week always seems to come at the busiest times?! :dohh:

Alot of people seem to be taking baby aspirin.... the doc at the hospital i saw when we went for testing said i could take if i wanted but there was no proof it would help, but then when i saw professor quenby she said not to take it as the latest studies showed it did not help and actually the people on it did worse. She was upset as she said it had blown years of research out the window..... Just thought id mention it, i dont know anymore than that. :shrug: x


----------



## KatM

BeachChica said:


> Kat- hope you're pregnant and won't need to chart, but if you do, Fertility Friend is great for tracking! You can use their basic program for free or pay extra for a VIP membership. I had the free one for a long time and just splurged and got the VIP when they were offering a special on FB. Good luck and let us know if you have questions.

Thanks Hon for all the info!!!
Looks like I won't have to chart.


Neversaynever said:


> Massive :hugs: to you all, :dust: love and everything chucked at you wherever you are in your cycle. I really must post more often but don't want you to think I'm being insensitive :nope:
> 
> XxX

Please continue to post as it gives me hope that we too will end up with a healthy pregnancy. Thank you for starting this wonderful thread and for sending us all light.



Sooperhans said:


> Thank you Lexi, yes I feel better thanks and I'm going to try to go to the Thurs lunch "mother's meeting" and hope I don't get the question about if I'm having babies any time soon. I've already been asked that once and it really took me back! I hope your working week has been ok? Gl with the bd'ing and I hope you catch it this month :hugs: :dust:
> 
> I've got 2 FR tests and I'm tempted to give one a go tomorrow, I hate the waiting!*
> 
> Kat - I'm pleased you got the ok for the baby aspirin, I also asked mine and she said the benefits outweighed the risks, so I've been on that and pregnacare conception supplements. Have to be a bit careful with supplements as some can affect my thyroid meds I'm on. That side is doing ok ATM, sometimes my neck feels constricted/swollen but not too bad for now.*

Soop,
I truly hope no one is that insensitive on Thursday. You have true will power holding off on your FR. Try to wait until at least 12DPO. I tested negative on a pee test yesterday even though my blood test was positive. 

Yes, I am doing the baby aspirin. The Dr feels it won't hurt, might help. 

Lexi,
Thanks for the info. I am still going to take it after 2 losses.


AFM, I am hesitantly happy to announce my HCG is 12 and my progesterone is 11.2 about 10DPO. I go back for another blood draw tomorrow and a progesterone shot. 

This is the 3rd time I am pregnant this year, so we won't truly count it until we see a healthy heart beat.

I look at this as Step 1.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lexi! I know, I keep thinking it's going to be a bfp but getting v impatient as I don't know anything still! Despite your busy time I hope you get the bd'ing in, even if quickies! I'll see how I go on the aspirin but I do hope it doesn't do any harm...

Thank you Kat, I hope not either! Hopefully it'll just be the usual chatter. The last person asked me in the kitchen at work, it was her last week in the office. I was too shocked to know what to say, so I ended up blurting out that actually I've had 2 mcs...don't think she'll be casually asking anyone else the same question in a hurry!

That is fantastic news Kat and I know you are hesitant but I hope this is your baby for keeps. Really pleased for you xxx

Lexi - you say your ov timing isn't coinciding with your time off, I know what you mean - my timing for testing/progesterone isn't great - the doc said she'll prescribe more if I get a bfp, with the bank hol coming up and only enough to last Tues, I'm fretting already because I don't want to lose any days! Flipping bank hols, lol. I'm going to put in a request anyway and hope she signs it off FX'D!! Xxx


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations Kat i hope this 1 is sticky!! :hugs:

Soop it will only be quickies! :haha: No time for romance this week lol!

I hate it when people ask that question too i never know what to say and mumble we'll see or something like that! Will keep my fx for you. :hugs:


----------



## KatM

lexi374 said:


> Congratulations Kat i hope this 1 is sticky!! :hugs:
> 
> Soop it will only be quickies! :haha: No time for romance this week lol!
> 
> I hate it when people ask that question too i never know what to say and mumble we'll see or something like that! Will keep my fx for you. :hugs:

Thanks Lexi!

For quickes, I slip on a nightie. It helps speed up the process:winkwink: and adds a tiny touch of effort.


----------



## Sooperhans

Kat, I do the same! Dh loves the short satin ones, lol. Hope you are putting your feet up after your great bfp news?


----------



## wookie130

Kat, I'm sending you a ton of prayers and sticky dust for your new little bean!!!!

C'mon, and STICK this time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatM

wookie130 said:


> Kat, I'm sending you a ton of prayers and sticky dust for your new little bean!!!!
> 
> C'mon, and STICK this time!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much Hon!


----------



## BeachChica

Kat!!! OMGosh what great news!!! congratulations :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## KatM

BeachChica said:


> Kat!!! OMGosh what great news!!! congratulations :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Thanks Hon. I am staying level headed about it. Until I actually see a tiny baby with a strong heartbeat, I'm not celebrating.


----------



## wookie130

I don't blame you a bit for containing your excitement...I'm sure I'll be the same way this next go-around, Kat!

We'll be excited for you!


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi Ladies :hi:

Sorry I haven't posted for w while - I've been lurking but have't had the time in the evenings to post. 

Hi all the new members :flower:- we've had a bit of a flurry!! Bare with me and I'll try to get to know you all.

Congrat Kat - fingers crossed for you this time.

Good luck to everyone else, where ever you are in your cycles :hugs: - sending you all lots of :dust:

AFM, off work ill today with a stinking cold. It's the first time I've been ill this whole pregnancy. I guess it was bound to happen eventually but I'd do anything for a lemsip right now - having to make do with paracetamol and honey and lemon! Apart from that, everything's going well and I'm starting to think about buying stuff for baby - I'm constantly amazed that I've made it this far!


----------



## wookie130

Awww, if you've made it to week 27, Ladyfog, then your baby girl is more than viable at this point, and is truly your rainbow! I say go hog-wild, and shop, shop, shop!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Lady! Lovely to hear from you and sorry you are under the weather. Hope you are putting your feet up! Week 27, that's amazing...there really is hope after loss! When you are better, have a fab time buying lots of cute little bits xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Lady - so happy for you 27 weeks!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I am with others... SHOP girl, SHOP!!!! :crib:

Sooper - your chart is still looking good. Wondering if that was an implantation dip you had a 5 DPO!!! :thumbup: How are you feeling?


----------



## patiently

Wow happy 27 weeks Lady thats amazing i agree with the other ladies...shop woman shop! Congrats hun...

Kat!!!!! congrats hun! I'm so thrilled for you...sending you lots of sticky vibes and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months hun x x x

Sooper FXED that this is your month hun...

NSN happy 19+5!!!!! lovely to hear from you hun hope all is well and you're enjoying your pregnancy x x x

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Patiently - love the new tickers! It so good to hear you sounding more positive, although I'm sure things can still be tough. I'm just glad you're looking forward now - I was a bit worried about you :hugs:

I think we may go looking at prams over Easter - it may well 'break the seal' and I won't be able to stop getting stuff!


----------



## KatM

Wookie,
Thank you for your enthusiasm.

Ladyfrog,
Thank you for the Xed fingers. Please feel better and take good care of yourself. Congrats on your sticky bean. Makes me feel hopeful.

Patiently,
Thank you Hon. How have you been feeling? Update please. I am so glad that you have decided to stay on this thread =).

AFM,
I recieved my progesterone shot. I will be getting it 2xWeekly. Dr K will then switch me to orals when I leave on holiday. If by chance this really is my sticky bean, I am nervous about leaving for a month. I am determined to go since we paid for the entire trip already, and staying at home wouldn't most likely help me keep a pregnancy. I will just have to trust that it will all work out for the best. I want to stay neutral and calm, but can't help but be excited and hopeful.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach and Patiently, hopefully it was an implantation dip...have still got the light-headedness and general tiredness. Doc told me before I had ov to test on cd29 so I will tomorrow, even though I ov'd late. If nothing then I'll wait a couple of days. I'll let you know!

Did you get AF Beach? Hope so! :hugs:

Hope your shopping seal gets broken soon Lady! (yay) NSN and all the lovely ladies, I hope you are having h&h pregnancies xxx

Patiently, I hope you are doing well hun, lots of :hugs: and calm vibes going your way xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey Kat, you should go away still, it'll be lovely to relax and unwind. Interesting you start with prog shots then oral, although I have heard the gel/cream is effective as it gets in quicker? Either way I have everything crossed for you and please still have hope and excitement, even if cautiously done :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Sooperhans said:


> Hey Kat, you should go away still, it'll be lovely to relax and unwind. Interesting you start with prog shots then oral, although I have heard the gel/cream is effective as it gets in quicker? Either way I have everything crossed for you and please still have hope and excitement, even if cautiously done :hugs:

FXed it was an implantation dip!

My Dr likes prog shots, but since I will be abroad, orals seem to be the easiest to deal with.


----------



## patiently

Hey kat, thank you! I will be popping in now and then to see how everyone is doing. Hope to come back soon and see your pregnancy tickers too! Im super excited for you really hope this one sticks! congrats again

Lady thank you for your concern hun...I was worried too lol..i am visiting a counsellor tomorrow so will see what happens, i am bringing rolls and rolls of tissue lol...

Sooper test test test sooo exciting! If its negative you could be testing too early so no matter what the result you still could be pregnant!! whoop whoop! 

AFM im so tired of going back an forth to the blasted hospital. Had my blood drawn again and in a week my beta has gone from 4,543 to 2,000. Still seems like its weeks away from being zero. Well im hoping in the next 2-3 weeks it should be sorted. Will speak to my gp about getting a hsg dye test...have any of you ladies had it? does it hurt? what are the side effects? sorry for the million questions lol..


----------



## Sooperhans

2 BFNS....booooooooo

Will try again in a few days. Bloody doctor for saying day 29! I'll not give up until on 14dpo there is still a BFN but until then...fx'd....feel quite disappointed I must admit. Hey ho.

Patiently, I'm pleased you are seeing a counsellor and I hope your hcg continues to fall...sorry it's taking a while to drop for you :-( xx


----------



## patiently

Hun remember when i got my bfp i fainted on 8dpo tested BFN....tested two days later BFP! hang on in there its not over till AF arrives and hopefully she doesnt! Good luck and baby dust to you x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you sweetie :hugs: I hope so, doc wanted me to stop progesterone if bfn today but hasn't taken my late ov into consideration. So I'm not coming off it just yet.

Dh is being good about it and encouraging. Bless him, every morning he's now like "was today a good temperature then?" So far so good xx


----------



## patiently

Went to see a counsellor today and tbh i didnt like her. She was very judgemental questioning me over and over again as to why we want a baby. She kept reminding me that im 24 and thats its not "normal" to want kids so early. When i challenged her she could sense i was getting irritable so she quickly said "I'm not being judgemental" She kept asking about how i feel i will cope when we do have our baby and what about work etc. I'm not sure if this is what conselling is meant to be like. But i certainly did not feel good when i left i felt even worst.


----------



## Sooperhans

That sounds like an odd session Patiently...I've never had counselling myself but people who I know that have, got asked how they feel and mainly did most of the talking themselves, certainly not being made to justify themselves. Can you swap her for a good one?? All this about 24 being too young is rubbish - my mum had 2 by then! I'm 29 and met my dh when I was 23 - had I met him earlier, perhaps I'd have been a bit younger and that's not a bad thing. It's not like you are 17! Oh is it all reverse pyschology to make you feel more sure about a baby? In which case it's a bit more clever but I doubt it!! Don't worry about it xx


----------



## KatM

Soop,
My Dr doesn't encourage testing until 17DPO!!!

Patiently,
My degree is in counselling and that is certainly NOT how a session is supposed to go. A counselor should be listening to you and supporting you. They are on your team and very caring. Sounds like you need a new one ASAP. Judgment has ZERO place in counselling. It is supposed to be a nurturing, helpful environment. No one has the right to tell someone when they are ready to have children or not!!! Outrageous.:growlmad:

AFM,
I am happy to report that my HCG is doubling every 24hrs. From 12 to 47 between monday afternoon and wednesday morning. I never had my HCG monitored in my previous pregnancies, so I have nothing to compare this to. I got my first progesterone shot yesterday, ouch!

I am remaining as calm and neutral as I can.... And I truly pray this is our sticky bean.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Kat, think it's because when I spoke to her I hasn't got the definite ov chart signs and she was still going on the 29 day cycle I used to have. I'm going to try and wait until Mon and do another FR, I was shaking when I saw nothing today. Hate getting negatives, like everyone else I'm sure. 

Omg have had a prescription nightmare with my progesterone today. Suddenly Boots are saying they need a 10 working day wait for their supplier, same with Superdrug, Sainsbury's and an independent place down the road. Currently got Tesco ordering it for hopefully Sat or I'm screwed! I have until Tues in supplies then that's it. Otherwise my doc will have to get a hospital gyno to write me a prescription, I can't approach them myself. So have been panicking and on the phone on and off all day. Boots ordered it within 2 days before, they say they have no record of that. Bullshit I say! Argh rant over, I just hate when things are needlessly over-complicated.

Kat that is great about your hcg, how often will you have the testing for? I'm pleased it's so far, so good :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Soop,
I hope you get your progesterone in time. If worst case scenario, can you buy that cream they sell at health food stores?

I think I get tested on Mondays and Thursdays when I get my progesterone shot.


----------



## Sooperhans

I hope it continues to rise and you get on well with the shots. I'm worried about changing the form it comes in - from the vag gel to cream but I'm going to have to review that if I don't get anyway with Tesco. Just really frustrated, the chemist people were really rude and I just feel like nobody cared about how important this is to me. I'll know by Sat if I can get this one through from Tesco. On the plus side, the lunch was nice today. Just one awkward moment when an old colleague said "so anyone in the office pregnant..? Not any of us I assume?" at least it wasn't a direct question!!


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently, I have had councelling several times in my life and have never been judged like that. A councellor should never impose their own view on your thoughts, only support you as you work through your own thoughts and feelings. I'd definitely get a different councellor asap - you deserve to see someone who does a proper job.

Kat - glad the HCG is going in the right direction :thumbup:

Sooper, fingers crossed you get the prescription OK!

AFM, feeling a bit better today but still off work. I have a wedding to go to in London on Saturday and we're staying in a really nice hotel so really hoping I'm just about better by then! Just having lots of rest for now and that seems to be the best thing I can do for now. It also means I'm doing lots of window shopping online. I've just put a bid in on ebay for a lovely crochet pram blanket - let the shopping begin!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lady, I hope so. Glad the shopping has begun! And hopefully you feel well enough on Sat for the wedding. I do love a nice hotel, it'll be a nice getaway x


----------



## KatM

Soop,
Thanks for the well-wishes. I'm glad your lunch went better than you feared and nothing was posed directly to you. I don't think it's best to stick with the cream in the long run, just as an emergency option. Well, some people on the internet think the cream is the best form, but none of our drs seem to use it.

Ladyfog,
Shopping on-line is dangerous, lol. I hope you feel better and have a wonderful trip to London. Sounds lovely.


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper - I would not come off the progesterone until you've had a least 16 days of high temps and still a BFP and even with that I think if you are at that point you should try to get into your doc for bloodwork just in case. That stinks about your prescription!!! Can you get some samples from your doctor? I always ask for some when I go in, that stuff is expensive so I try to save where I can. 

Kat - that is so great about your HCG!!! :yipee:

Patiently - so sorry about your experience with the counselor. I definitely don't think that sounds normal and you really need to find someone you feel comfortable with. 

Lady - hope you feel better soon!

AFM - I had my doctors appt today and sonogram. I have 10 follicles on the right and 7 on the left. The sonogram lady said that she likes to see at least 8 but my doctor said the numbers I have are borderline. He is still happy with my other results (FSH, etc) so he still thinks things are good. But for the first time ever, at this appointment he really stressed that the clock is ticking for me!!! When I told him about my upcoming trip he said that I should think about my priorities and if I get pregnant I shouldn't go!!! I really like him so I was not upset but I was like Whoa!!!??? I was so shocked that he felt so strongly about it but we compromised. I am not going to TTC this month and start next month. My next cycle should start on May 1st. I will probably O about the 17th which is when I leave for my trip. My next AF would be due May 29th and I get back from my trip on June 4th so the most I could be by the end of my trip is 4-5 weeks pregnant. I will be on Progesterone starting on 3DPO and if I don't have my period by the time I get back I need to go in for bloodwork to see if I am pregnant before stopping it.


----------



## KatM

Beach,
That was kind of harsh of your Dr. I can't believe he said that to you about your priorities. Mine is all for DH and I going on our planned trip. Honestly, after RPL so early, I would NOT miss our trip. Why does he think staying home would help? I am a bit confused.

I know nothing about folicles at all. What does that mean?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kat, you're pregnant again! Wow! Congrats! 

Hi to the rest of the ladies in here! :wave:

I want to vent. Been TTC since Nov 2011 and think I had a chemical PG then. Got pregnant in December & had MC January 2nd at 6wks. February, BFN. March, BFN. April...faint BFP then had brown CM after AF was a few days late. Brown CM turned into bleeding. Know it's another loss. :cry: Why can't I stay pregnant?! What do I do?? :shrug:

Feel so bummed.


----------



## KatM

JennyNBaby said:


> Kat, you're pregnant again! Wow! Congrats!
> 
> Hi to the rest of the ladies in here! :wave:
> 
> I want to vent. Been TTC since Nov 2011 and think I had a chemical PG then. Got pregnant in December & had MC January 2nd at 6wks. February, BFN. March, BFN. April...faint BFP then had brown CM after AF was a few days late. Brown CM turned into bleeding. Know it's another loss. :cry: Why can't I stay pregnant?! What do I do?? :shrug:
> 
> Feel so bummed.

I'm so sorry Jenny. Vent away. Have you talked to your Dr about these losses? You might qualify for testing after 3. They are early losses... Are you on progesterone? They put me on it because of my early losses. I keep reading that luteal phase defects can result in early loss. Sending you a giant :hugs:.


----------



## Loopyla

Hey not really posted since my first post but hi everyone hope you're all doing ok! 
Just wanted to ask a question really, i went back to my dr who was really great and did all my fertility blood work after 2 mc, everything came back normal (hooray!!) but he said because my periods are so irregular he was happy to refer us to the fertility clinic, and they would probably put me on clomid. does anyone take this? it kinda worries me to mess around with my hormones like that. 
my husband wants us to wait a bit longer before we try it because he thinks its sounds a bit drastic, Im just so desparate. I no i need to stop worrying.
he was really nice and said that all it will all be ok and will happen soon and our troubles are just going to make us appreciate it all the more when it does happen, but u know what its like its so frustrating haha!
xx


----------



## BeachChica

Kat- I think the doc thinks that I need to start going on the next pregnancy as time is ticking and with my MCs a bit later he does not want me over there unmonitored. I don't know! if I TTC next month and then mc it will be more like a period but most of mine have been later even after seeing several scans with HBs.

Loop- lots of girls on this site are taking Clomid and actually many women want to take it as it can result in twins. If you go a couple searches you should be able to find some good info. You may even want to pop over to the PAL boards to talk with some women that have had success with Clomid.

Jenny- welcome and so sorry for you losses. I definitely think you should talk to your doctor. You might need some sort of support in your LP. Your losses are very early.


----------



## patiently

Loopya I can only speak from my experience and I think Clomid is great! I also have irregular periods and was put on it as we were trying for 6 months since my last loss and still no bfp. On my third round of clomid got my bfp (it is ectopic but totally unrelated) Floridagirl is also pregnant with twins and was on Clomid...it does increase your chances of multiples but not greatly. The only side effect i had from Clomid was hot flushes. Which for the sake of a BFP is a small price to pay. I was also nervous about taking it but now i feel confident in it. Lots of women conceive on Clomid...do you ovulate on your own?


----------



## Loopyla

Thank you i'll definately check put the threads and have a look I get a bit freaked out by things like this
Patiently- hi how are you, Im so sorry for your loss I hope you are ok. I think I ovulate on my own i have been having acupuncture to help regulate me it worked for a while but have had to stop because it was costing so much, I got a bfp on second cycle but ended in mc, I tried using ovulation sticks this month but was getting faint lines for the week i used them so i dont know what that means. 
If the side effects arent so bad thats definately worth it, will have another word the the husband! 
Thank you ladies xx


----------



## patiently

If you do ovulate on your own i think Clomid will be good for you. It did make me ovulate earlier in my cycle, though my bfp month i had delayed ovulation. My best advice would be to relax, when i was on it the first two months i drove myself crazy around my fertile period hoping to fit in as many bd sessions as possible which also pushed my OH away but soon as i relaxed and thought what will be will be it happened! Just hoping that next time we will be more fortunate to have a successful pregnancy and go the whole 9 months. 

Kat happy 4 weeks!!! congrats !!!! x


----------



## KatM

Beach,
That makes sense. I am so sorry that you have later MC:cry:. Early ones are bad enough. What monitoring does your Dr do? I remember you are going for about 3 weeks. If you have later MCs, what would be happening here during those 3 weeks. Would you be going in for every other day blood draws?

I'm nervous about being gone for 5 weeks, but the Dr says it is fine and to be honest, I need the break. I don't like not having my bloods monitored, but if I am going to MC, I highly doubt staying here would stop it. Mine are all early though.

It sounds like you worked out a plan. From what I remember you said your egg quality is good, so that is important.

Loop,
I know tons of people that took Clomid. My GF could not conceive her 2nd for 5yrs, took one round of Clomid, has sex once during the entire cycle and has her beautiful 4yr old. I personally, at this point, would not hesitate to take it. 

Patiently,
Thanks Hon. You inspired me to put up a ticker. I wasn't planning on it, but I want to treat this like a new pregnancy. I might as well be hopeful. I need to stay calm for the 2.5 week wait till my 1st scan. I pray we see a heartbeat and a fetal pole for the 1st time. I sware I will burst into tears. I know it won't mean I am out of the woods, but it will be the furthest we have gotten.

How are you doing Hon? Are you going to see a more adequate counselor? I imagine that the more that 2 month wait you have is difficult on you. So happy that you stuck around. Any update with your crazy sister?


----------



## BeachChica

Kat - I started seeing an RE after my 3rd loss to do a lot of testing. On my last pregnancy he started bloodwork and scans about every 2 weeks and was planning to do this until I got to at least 12 weeks. As you can see I never made it. But the bloodwork did help with checking my progesterone levels and homocysteine. I guess being gone for 3 weeks I would not be able to get monitored and with 4 losses I am high risk for a MC although most of mine seem to happen around 8 weeks. 

By the way :thumbup: on the ticker! Might as well embrace this pregnancy, whatever happens will happen.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi girlies, just checking in to say bfn again. I'm starting to wonder....ok I'm waiting now til Monday...just wanted to try again in case :-(


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Sooper it's still early, hang in there. :hugs: Your temps are still up. My last pregnancy I did not get my BFP until after AF was due. How long are your cycles usually? I can't remember.


----------



## patiently

Sooper i second what Beach said! Sometimes you could be testing way too early and your temps are still high! Good luck hun and baby dust to you. Hope monday will bring you great news. 

Kat congrats on your ticker. I think thats a great attitude to have what will be will be, hopefully this pregnancy will be a sticky one. I know the wait until your scan must feel like a lifetime away but time really does fly, try to keep yourself busy and im sure your scan will be here sooner than you think. 

Beach i really do hope you will be 5th time lucky hun and that things will be ok! You so deserve it! 

AFM stopped bleeding today but still have super super sore bbs! ouch! The dr said this is normal until all the hormones are out of my system so hopefully that wont be too long from now. Im hoping in the next two weeks. That way i can start with my folic acid regime! Will be trying to get an appointment with the fertility specialist to get a hsg test done but i am super scared as everything i have read has described a great amount of pain associated with the test. Has anyone had this test done? i was meant to have it last year but got my first bfp a week before. Hope everyone has a fab easter and eats lots and lots of chocolate!


----------



## wookie130

Patiently...you're a real trooper. Please hang in there. As far as sore boobies go, try moist hot/warm compresses. Take a couple of soft washcloths, get them wet, and microwave them for about 30 seconds, and drape them across your boobies. It may help, if you can stand having anything on them at all.

Sooper, I do agree with others that it could be too early for your BFP, but I'm not one to try to give anyone false hope...good luck to you. If it's not this month, then the next, and so on. You'll get there again!


----------



## KatM

Beach,

I understand. You would be 1 week late for your bloods on your trip and your Dr is super cautious. That's a good thing. I totally get why after 4 losses, one would be as cautious as possible. Do you make it past seeing a heartbeat usually?

Soop,
I'm sorry to hear that. I'll echo that it is early. Really try to hold out till Monday and enjoy the weekend.

Patiently,
What a relief that you stopped bleeding. I heard arnica gel can help with soreness. 
I don't know what test you are taking, so no help from me. Happy Easter to you too.


----------



## BeachChica

Patiently - I had a hysterosalpingogram so happy to answer any questions for you. For me the experience was bad but I had a bad reaction to it and my doctor says that only happens to 1 in 10 people. Just my luck right!!! I can tell you that the procedure was relatively quick and the pain was minimal (slightly more uncomfortable than a pap smear). 

Kat- I didn't get monitored as closely on my first 3 pregnancies because I was seeing my regular OB. My last pregnancy I had been seeing the RE and he started doing ultrasounds every 2 weeks starting at about 6 weeks. I saw a HB I think 3 times before the loss. Everything was actually looking good and all of a sudden I started spotting on new years. I had to go back to my OB for the D&C because the RE no longer does surgery and they botched something up so my tissue could not be tested to determine the cause of the loss. My 3rd MC was tested and it was a trisomy 12 but there was no fetal pole when I went in for my first scan on that one.

AFM - I picked up my prescriptions today. The antibiotic that the doc is treating Chris and I both with is Doxycycline. We are supposed to start taking this on CD 3 next month. I also picked up my progesterone. They were tablets this time, last time I was on suppositories. Do any of you know if there is a difference in strength or anything? The dosage seems the same, they are both 100 mg twice a day. I am going to call my doctor about it next week. Not sure why its different but just want to be sure the nurses didnt screw something up. The good thing is that these were only $7. Last time my insurance wouldn't cover them and the prescription was like $100. I read about them causing drowsiness so I think I may need to take the suppositories with me on my trip. I did not have any side effects with those I don't think.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey everyone, thanks for all the words of encouragement. Got a huge drop in temp today, I assume this means I'm out? Also if so, my LP is really short? If I am out, I've no idea where the "symptoms" have come from? Also how many days of low temp before I give up this month? I went to a hen do yday and didn't touch a drop all day/evening out of hope...feel like an idiot now :-(


----------



## patiently

KatM said:


> Patiently,
> What a relief that you stopped bleeding. I heard arnica gel can help with soreness.
> I don't know what test you are taking, so no help from me. Happy Easter to you too.

Thank you kat I don't know if we have arnica gel but will definitely look out for it. How are you feeling hun. Hope all is well.




Sooperhans said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for all the words of encouragement. Got a huge drop in temp today, I assume this means I'm out? Also if so, my LP is really short? If I am out, I've no idea where the "symptoms" have come from? Also how many days of low temp before I give up this month? I went to a hen do yday and didn't touch a drop all day/evening out of hope...feel like an idiot now :-(

Sooperhans I am so sorry hun I know it's hard especially when you have symptoms but AF aways brings on another cycles that could be a bfp. Really hope next month is your month...hugs to you

Wookie thank you for your kind words hun. How are things on your side good I hope. 

Beach thank you for your help. Howcome you had a bad reaction. I am terrified to be honest. Do you know if it increases the chance of another ectopic. Were your tubes clear. Did you conceive right after. I'm hoping to have it done in may just before we start ttc in June. 

Afm my oh cousin and his gf came over and she is pregnant with the the same due date that I had....sob sob...when will it be our turn. Sorry feeling very sorry for myself. My ohs aunt also came over and made many remarks about my size. One thing that really gets to me is that his family always comment on how petite I am. I am 5ft and am slim...but they are all quite tall his sisters who are 9 and 11 are both taller than me so everyone comments and compares me to them and it drives me crazy. I try to laugh it off but yesterday I just broke down. I know I'm short and slim but I don't need reminding everyday. I never had a complex before and now I do. If you don't have anything nic. To say dint say it at all. Huff


----------



## wookie130

Patiently...you can feel sorry for yourself, there is nothing wrong with that! When WILL it be our turn? Please don't feel guilty for having emotions that are completely NORMAL to the situation. Allow yourself that much, dear.

Beach, if you're prescribed the Prometrium progesterone pills rather than supplements, my strong advice to you would be to take them before bed time, unless you want to walk around in a dizzy sleepy fog all day long. I've heard it can make you feel like a complete crack head, and most ladies seem to think it's a lot better if taken before bed...it may help you sleep like a rock, you never know!


----------



## BeachChica

wookie130 said:


> Beach, if you're prescribed the Prometrium progesterone pills rather than supplements, my strong advice to you would be to take them before bed time, unless you want to walk around in a dizzy sleepy fog all day long. I've heard it can make you feel like a complete crack head, and most ladies seem to think it's a lot better if taken before bed...it may help you sleep like a rock, you never know!

Wookie- if I am supposed to take 2 per day can I take them both before bed? Maybe he will let me do 1 suppository in the morning and the tablets at night. I need to ask about that because I will be on them during my trip to Europe.


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper- for me, a temperature drop like usually means AF for me but that may not be the case for you. Will your doctor run some blood wok for you this week just to check? It would probably be best to do that before coming off of the progesterone. I think you are ok with your LP length. I think it's considered short if it's under 10 days. Definitely print and take your chart with you when you go to your doctor. Many doctorslike to see them. 

Patiently- I think I worked myself up over the test. I had what they call a "vasovagal syncope" after the procedure. Basically my body when into shock and I felt very lightheaded with slight nausea. I have heard that you should not TTC the cycle of the procedure for fear of ectopic but also that many women fall pregnant the month after the procedure because it sort of clears you out in there. Also, like the others said, don't let what others said upset you. I am small too. Just shrug it off!!! My mom always told me that the best things come in little packages!!! :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Hi there, sorry to hear about everyones losses

I am 29, and have been TTC a healthy pregnancy since October / November 2011, I have had 2 early pregnancy losses so far, and am currently dealing with a horrible long cycle. 

I would really like to join your group

xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks everyone x Beach thank you I'm going to print my chart and have an appointment with my doc. Although with the blood work won't she just tell me if the hpts are neg then that's it? You don't always get blood tests v easily here. I'm not sure. Not having the best day today, been in floods of tears on and off. I just want it so badly like everyone here and I'm confused by the signals I've been getting, it's like I can't trust my body anymore! My cycle is supposed to be 29 days but it's a bit all over the place. I'll see what the temp is tomorrow...did another one a couple of hours later and it was sky high, but not my first temp of the day so I don't know what to think.

Thurl, welcome hun and sorry for your early losses. At what point were they? How long has your cycle been? Have you had any type of testing and are you temping at all? It's an interesting insight into ovulation. Your timings are similar to mine, we started properly ttc Oct 11 onwards and have had 2 losses at 7w2d and 5ws. Have you ov'd this cycle do you know? Xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and Patiently - 5ft and slim sounds lovely to me! Do not worry xx I so hope it's your turn soon, along with all the other fab future-mums-to-be on here :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Sooperhans said:


> Thurl, welcome hun and sorry for your early losses. At what point were they? How long has your cycle been? Have you had any type of testing and are you temping at all? It's an interesting insight into ovulation. Your timings are similar to mine, we started properly ttc Oct 11 onwards and have had 2 losses at 7w2d and 5ws. Have you ov'd this cycle do you know? Xxx

Hi Sooperhans, thanks for your message

I'm sorry to hear about your losses, we are really similar by the sounds of it. I started to loose both pregnancies at exactly 5w2d. We didn't BD at all last cycle to ensure my body recovered, that cycle was 34 days. The cycle I am on at the moment is a bit of a nightmare, I am currently on CD47, we have been BD'ing this cycle but I'm definately not pregnant. I think I did ovulate although a lot later than expected, I didn't test with an opk I was just going by the natural signs. I haven't had any tests yet, except a blood test to confirm my last pregnancy. The doc isn't really interested yet, I have to have atleast 1 more pregnancy loss before I can get help, also I am quite overweight so I know what the docs will be thinking. 

I haven't temped before, I don't really understand it yet, I have just bought a thermometer though so I probably will start soon, that might help to curb my obsession with P'ingOAS!! 

How about you? Have you had any tests or help from your doc?

xx


----------



## KatM

Beach,
Wow, that is heartbreaking that you saw the heartbeat 3 times and they didn't even get to determine the cause of loss. At least you know the 3rd one wasn't viable, not that it is that much of a concellation.

I heard that orals are not as good as suppositories. That being said, I believe that I am switching to them for my trip as well. I'm not going to bring needles and shoot myself up. I heard that you can deposit certain progesterone pills vaginally or take them orally. Please ask you Dr. 

Soop,
I don't chart, but from what I gather it's not a great sign when the temp drops. :cry: As always, it's not over till AF arrives.

Patiently,
It sounds like being around family is so stressful. Most people like being petite and slim. It's certainly not a bad thing. It's okay to feel sorry for yourself. It sucks that she has your would have been due date.:hugs:

Thurl,
Welcome. I'm sorry about the circumstances that bring you here.


----------



## thurl30

Thanks KatM, congratulations to you xx


----------



## wookie130

BeachChica said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Beach, if you're prescribed the Prometrium progesterone pills rather than supplements, my strong advice to you would be to take them before bed time, unless you want to walk around in a dizzy sleepy fog all day long. I've heard it can make you feel like a complete crack head, and most ladies seem to think it's a lot better if taken before bed...it may help you sleep like a rock, you never know!
> 
> Wookie- if I am supposed to take 2 per day can I take them both before bed? Maybe he will let me do 1 suppository in the morning and the tablets at night. I need to ask about that because I will be on them during my trip to Europe.Click to expand...

I have no idea, honey. LOL!!!! Maybe run a search on it in the forums, and on Google!

Welcome Thurl! I'm sorry for your losses as well.


----------



## August79

BeachChica said:


> Wookie- if I am supposed to take 2 per day can I take them both before bed? Maybe he will let me do 1 suppository in the morning and the tablets at night. I need to ask about that because I will be on them during my trip to Europe.

I am on progesterone supplements in the tablet form. When I was on 2x daily, I would take one in the morning and one in the evening before bed. I was worried that it would make me really tired but I found that I was able to function normally since I was up and moving. When I took that second one at bedtime though it would not be long until I was out for the night. Mine were 200 mg. Once I hit nine weeks, he has allowed me to go down to one pill at bedtime.

Hope that helps!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope you had a great Easter! 


Sooper - Sorry you had a bad day today :hugs: You can't use the later temp. It has to be your resting temp so the first one in the morning only. I was thinking that your doctor would be able to check for pregnancy through bloodwork. Its more accurate than the HPTs. My doctor insisted on it before allowing me to come off of the progesterone. I will watch your temps over the next couple of days too. Maybe the drop today was just a fluke, we'll see. 

Kat - are you going on the oral or suppositories for the trip?

Thurl - welcome and sorry for your losses. 

August - thanks for the info on the progesterone. So you did not feel tied during the day on them? Mine are just 100 mg taken 2 times per day.


----------



## August79

Beach, I did feel tired but not so much to say if it was the progesterone or just the pregnancy if you know what I mean?


----------



## BeachChica

Oh got it. I guess it is hard to tell when your pregnant with the exhaustion that come with that.


----------



## August79

Exactly! That was one of my first symptoms and still a persistent one lol


----------



## KatM

Beach,
I think I am going to now ask my Dr to allow me to bring the injections. The girls on my pregnant after RPL site have greatly encouraged me to do so. If the injections are working for me, I will try and stay with that. I will also bring orals just in case something goes wrong with the injections.

Thurl,
Thanks for the congrats. I get pregnant everytime we try... It's keeping it that has been the issue in the past. Praying this one is my sticky.

August,
I am so tired each time I am pregnant too and this is my first time on progesterone. I think fatigue is the most common pregnancy symptom. Thanks for the info about the orals just in case I need to take them.


----------



## Neversaynever

Just dropping in to check on you lovely bunch :hugs:

Chucking masses of :dust: :hugs: and whatever's...because I was on the whatever wagon after being so gutted everytime :wacko:

XxX


----------



## thurl30

Hi Kat, I'm sorry to hear that, I have that problem too it's so frustrating. I really hope this is your sticky one xx

Hi Beach, thank you, I'm sorry for your losses too, all I can say is that having a group like this is exactly what I was looking for to help encourage me to keep trying so thank you for welcoming me xx


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper - your temp is back up today!!! :yipee: That dip yesterday could have been an implantation dip. Don't loose hope, you're still in this girl!!!! I would wait a few more days and then test!!!! :test:

Implantation Dip:
The term implantation dip is often used to refer to a luteal phase dip that occurs around the time of expected implantation (7-10 days past ovulation). While this pattern does not always result in pregnancy, the term is often used because of the timing of the dip and because this pattern appears with greater frequency on pregnancy charts than non-pregnancy charts.


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies sorry i have not been posting much, have still been checking in from time to time though. I hope everyone had a great Easter! :hugs:

Soop ditto what beach said! You are not out yet! :hugs: Keeping my fx for you.

Patiently i will reply in your journal but you def need to find a new counsellor, that is not right! :hugs:

Beach are you trying this cycle? If so good luck. :hugs:

Kat hope all is good so far! :hugs:

Jenny and Thurl welcome :hugs: sorry for your losses, let me know if you need help temping, i find it very useful.

Lady happy shopping!! :hugs:

Looopyla good luck with clomid if you try it, i also tried accupuncture for a while but as you said its very expensive. :hugs:

Nsn, Ntat, jw, august, wookie, and anyone i missed sorry :hugs: hope all is well.

Afm im in the tww, i think im 2dpo.... we def had it covered this month, got loads of bd in so just keeping my fx now. 

We had our downstairs cloakroom replaced the other day and on wednesday we are having our kitchen wortops, sink and oven replaced so at least i will be busy and wont b looking for s&s! Yeah right! :haha:


----------



## thurl30

Hi Lexi, thank you, FX'd for you this cycle xx


----------



## BeachChica

Lexi - I am not trying this cycle. Doc wants me to eait because of my trip at the end of May but I did get the green light to start next month. Good luck to you this cycle!!! Are you doing anything different this time?


----------



## lexi374

Well fx for next month then :thumbup:

Thanks no nothing different to the last couple of months.... will start prog 5dpo and hope for the best.

Its funny how they tell you when you are young 'it only takes once'... yet we can bd everyday for a week during fertile time and still get nowhere! :dohh:


----------



## notoptimistic

Just a few more days to go for me... Got a feeling this iui was a bust. No real symptoms.


----------



## lexi374

notoptimistic said:


> Just a few more days to go for me... Got a feeling this iui was a bust. No real symptoms.

Sometimes no symptoms is a symptom!! Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

Lexi - that's what my husband said because I usually report a lot of symptoms and get a bfn!


----------



## wookie130

Sometimes when you're convinced you're out, you're actually IN!


----------



## lexi374

Yep ive had plenty 'symptoms' on a non preggo cycle so you never know! Then on others was sure af was around the corner and she never came! x


----------



## KatM

Thurl,
I am glad that you are here. During my 2nd MC, I lurked on the PARL thread that I am now on. It was great because it shows a lot of women who have had numerous MCs that are now more than halfway through their pregnancies. It made me feel very hopeful. Please keep getting all the support that you need. 

Lexi,
FXed for you. Good to hear that you got everything covered. So far everything is fine with me. Haha on not symptom spotting. That did happen to me the 1st time I conceived. I "knew" it didn't happen, so I ignored my zits, angry outbursts, crying spells, etc because those weren't the symptoms I thought indicated pregnancy, lol.

Notoptimistic,
FXed for you hon. 

Beach,
Hope you can fully relax, with no pressure on TTC. and just enjoy all vacation long.

Patiently,
Hope you are doing well hon.


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Kat, I am feeling a bit frustrated at the moment becuase this cycle is never ending, I'm on CD47 today and still no signs of af, I started taking Agnus Castus yesterday in the hope that it might help xx


----------



## KatM

thurl30 said:


> Thanks Kat, I am feeling a bit frustrated at the moment becuase this cycle is never ending, I'm on CD47 today and still no signs of af, I started taking Agnus Castus yesterday in the hope that it might help xx

I heard it averages 6-8 weeks to get AF after a MC (especially a later one). You are still in this range. It takes a bit for your HCG to get to normal. This was not the case for me last cycle as by the time I started bleeding, my HGC had dropped to 12. 

Hang in there! In the meanwhile, have you tried fertility tea to balance out your hormones? I did this. Don't know if it helps, yet it doesn't hurt.


----------



## thurl30

This kind of cycle is normal for me, I went 3 months without AF in 2010 but my gp said it was normal, it is usually about 6 weeks though so this cycle is exceptionally long. My last loss when I started bleeding my hcg was 12 aswell, my gp said that a HPT wouldn't be positive with that number implying I was imagining things, but I didn't have the blood test until 4 days after my positive test, I got my first AF 34 days after my last loss. I had ov signs on 2nd April so I'm thinking maybe end of this week af might show. 

I haven't tried the tea yet, where do you get them from? I am giving the agnus castus a go and I have been on pregnacare conception since January. 

Hope you're feeling ok xx


----------



## patiently

Lexi wow just checked your chart and you defo have it covered this cycle! Whoop whoop have a good feeling about this cycle hun. Hope its your sticky bfp! GL and baby dust

Sooper temp rise!!!! whooooo test hunny test! FXed hope this is your bfp!

Beach good luck for next cycle and thanks for the info about the hsg. I am trying to get it done asap. I wanted it done in May so we can start again in June and like you said some conceptions in the same month as the hsg end up being ectopics and i certainly dont want to go through this again. I hope AF comes soon as my hcg drops low enough so i can get the test done asap! if i dont get AF until June it'll mean i will have to push our ttc date back huff well hopefully not! 

Kat how are things hun. Hope all is well. 

Lady how's the shopping going?

NSN hope all is well and you are enjoying your pregnancy now x 

Thurl welcome to the thread the ladies on here are one (or many should i say) in a million. I am so sorry for your losses and hope you get a sticky bfp next time around. Hope AF comes soon too. 

Wookie how are you hun? Thank you for your supportive words too x x x x x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach and Lexi for checking my chart, I so hope you are right! This is such a flipping rollercoaster isn't it?? I got another bfn this morning, will stock up and get some more hpts! Oh I hope to get a good result this week...

Lexi I hope this month is your month! So easy to symptom spot isn't it, it's been driving me mad!!

Thurl, use Fertility Friend, the online temping chart, if you do use the thermometer you've got. I hope AF arrives very soon for you x

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Patiently, I hope so!! I hope you can get your test booked in soon and that you are able to move on with everything v soon. Do you think you'll seek out a new counsellor? I hope you can see someone that helps you and we'll also be here for you xxx


----------



## lexi374

Soop if your temp is still up tom i think you will get a :bfp: on a frer! FX :hugs:

Patiently yep we defo covered it this month! :haha: I hope you are right, you were last time!! :thumbup: x


----------



## Sooperhans

That would be so exciting if Patiently has predicted right again for you Lexi! I hope all the diy helps the 2ww fly for you hun :hugs:

Ok I'm going to get a frer double pack if my temp is up tomorrow!! Fx'd...xxx


----------



## patiently

Lexi i was right last time wasnt I!! Lets hope I'm mystic meg again this cycle! I really have got everything crossed for you! Cant wait until we can all start discussing baby topics rather than ttc, Would be so lovely to go through these next few months ttc with you (hopefully its your last "ttc number 1" month) but hopefully things will get back to normal and it'll be time for me to ttc too. Baby Dust to you lovely! 

Sooper I have never got a positive hpt with an IC but always get one with either FR or Clearblue! so hang on in there hun! Some people have to wait until a week after AF is due to test positive...did you spot yesterday? and back to watery cm today? hmmm that could be implantation bleeding! GL!!! As for the counsellor i dont think i will get anyone else atm as I'm trying to push all the negative thoughts out of my head and stay positive, if in the near future i feel that it would help me then i will defo seek for someone else because that counsellor was awful when i think about it. Thanks or asking though hun.


----------



## JennyNBaby

KatM said:


> JennyNBaby said:
> 
> 
> Kat, you're pregnant again! Wow! Congrats!
> 
> Hi to the rest of the ladies in here! :wave:
> 
> I want to vent. Been TTC since Nov 2011 and think I had a chemical PG then. Got pregnant in December & had MC January 2nd at 6wks. February, BFN. March, BFN. April...faint BFP then had brown CM after AF was a few days late. Brown CM turned into bleeding. Know it's another loss. :cry: Why can't I stay pregnant?! What do I do?? :shrug:
> 
> Feel so bummed.
> 
> I'm so sorry Jenny. Vent away. Have you talked to your Dr about these losses? You might qualify for testing after 3. They are early losses... Are you on progesterone? They put me on it because of my early losses. I keep reading that luteal phase defects can result in early loss. Sending you a giant :hugs:.Click to expand...

Thanks Kat. CD5 now, so getting over all my anger & saddling up for another month of TTC. Starting baby aspirin this month...thinking that might help my lining be better for implant. I have always had heavy AF with clots, so maybe the aspirin is what I need. Haven't tried progesterone before, although have been looking into it. By the looks of my chart, I think my luteal phase is ok....so not sure if I would need the progesterone or not. I think I'll do the aspirin and if I get a BFP I'll start with progesterone supps. Hubby is on board for lots of BD'ing this month, lol. I guess if we do it every day or so then I won't have to worry so much about O day. Have you been to your doc since you got your BFP? Claiming nothing but a healthy and happy FULL TERM for you! :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Thurl,
I get the fertility tea from drugstore.com. You can also get it from health food stores.

Patiently,
You sound good inspite of what you have gone through. It's good to hear. I'm fine, thank you for asking.

Jenny,
I take baby apirin now, but did not start until I got a BFP. The reason for this is that I read that it can hinder implantation. I have no idea if this is true or not. 
I've been going to the Dr's twice a week, lol.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey Patiently, that sounds like you have everything under control with the positive thinking, I guess it's if/when the negative thoughts take over that chatting it through with a (better!) counsellor would help. 

Well my temp is still high...I will try and slip out at lunchtime to get more tests. Although when I got my last bfp before, the frers only came up with a bfp for me at the same point as the clear blues! Whichever the brand, I'm hoping for good news but trying to prepare for both scenarios...once I've tested I'll get a doc appt to discuss everything xx


----------



## lexi374

Good luck soop! :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you hun!! Xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Your chart is looking good Soop! I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, I have a question for you ladies...so, my second miscarriage bleeding began on February 8th, I began taking my B-50 complex then, I got my first AF after that on April 9th, and I am still waiting for my 2nd AF!!! I am 17 dpo...my usual luteal phase is a textbook 14 days long. I am not pregnant...I tested on 12 dpo, and also this morning, and I've gotten BFN's. I always have a 30 day cycle, and now I'm on CD 33!!!! What the heck??? I did not temp, or use my CBFM, or OPK, as my doctor wanted us to wait 2 cycles before trying again, as she's going to put me right back on Clomid. I expected AF to show up on Sunday, and so far she hasn't. I stopped taking my progesterone cream 13 dpo.

Do you think the combination of the progesterone cream in my luteal phase and the B-50 vitamin complex has extended my cycle? Or maybe I haven't ovulated at all? I've taken my temps, and they aren't as high as my normal post-ovulatory temps usually. If I haven't ovulated...will I not get a period??? I don't know what to do. Please help.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you so much! Tests have been bought, frer at the ready for a couple of day's time. Only did one yesterday, so will wait a bit. Tesco filled my prescription, love them! So I'm sitting tight and hoping.

How are you all? :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies. Am new to forums and Hope you don't mind if I join your thread but you all seem in such a similar position to me. Have had 3 mmc now and going to start ttc again in June after 3 months of trying to get healthy (1 down, 2 to go!) Would me nice to have some support when the time comes and you will know all about the stresses and dissapointments each month brings. 

Wookie I cranked up the B vits between my 2nd and 3rd mc because I had spotting right after ov each month. It did stop it straight away but also lengthened my cycle before and after ov, about an extra 7 days altogether. A month ago I started taking loads of vits again (recommended by my nutritionist) and my last cycle was 36 days instead of the 
usual 29-31. 

N x


----------



## Nicki123

Ps good luck to the ladies patiently waiting to test! Fx for you :)


----------



## wookie130

Nicki123, I'm so sorry for your losses. Have you had any recurrent miscarriage testing done yet? Thank you for your input about the B vits.

Well, speak of the devil (or the witch!), AF arrived just a moment ago! So, I'm THRILLED! Clomid begins again for me on Thursday, so that's exciting! Well, at least now I can attest to B-50 and progesterone cream upping my progesterone levels, as it did lengthen my cycle. Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Wookie, glad 'the witch' arrived, sometimes it's just nice to know everything is working isn't it!

Yes I had some tests, 3rd mmc was in Aug,then had tests and got the results in Nov which said everything was 'normal'. Kind of a relief but also annoying Cus no-one can explain what's going wrong. We were going to start again in Jan but a friend sent me to see her sister who is a nutritionist who specialises in fertility. All very interesting and so I thought can't hurt to give it a go. So DH and I are trying to be super healthy for 3 months (Easter eggs aside!) and then will get back onto it :)


----------



## KatM

Soop,
FXed!!!

Wookie,
Good news about AF.

Nicki,
Welcome. So sorry for your losses.

AFM,
I am happy to report, after almost having a nervous break down this morning waiting for my results, that my HCG has risen from 47 last Wed to 597 yesterday morning. This is a doubling time of 32.72 hours. Normal under 1200 is 31-72, so I am doubling quick!!! This is my highest recorded HCG, since it was never monitored before except for when I was actually MCing. 

This morning I was practically in tears since I don't "feel as pregant" as I would like. I know it is crazy early, but the 1st time my boobs were killing me already. Maybe my boobs already stretched out from the last 2 pregnancies and won't hurt as much this early. Anyways, I feel so much relief. I know it is no guarantee, but it is something. I believe this will be my last HCG test unless I beg my Dr again on Monday. I might just start begging for a super early scan.


----------



## notoptimistic

Wookie - two cycles ago I tried clomid 50mg (without iui) and it gave me a 17 day luteal phase. My luteal phase is usually around 14 days, so I thought it was the clomid. Who knows?


----------



## wookie130

I haven't been on Clomid since January, which was my first cycle on it, at only 50 mg days 3-7, when I became pregnant that month. Since it's April, I doubt the clomid is still effecting my cycles...


----------



## notoptimistic

oops - sorry Wookie. I guess I need to follow this thread better!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Kat, thanks for the welcome:) congrats on your hcg results that's awesome! 
Try not to worry about the lack of symptoms (sooooo much easier said than done I know!) So many of my friends who had successful pregnancies didn't have any symptoms. One of them got a shock to find out she was 8 wks with no symptoms at all - then a week later started being sick and didn't stop! But before the dating scan, nothing. Saying that I know what it's like to pray for a bout of nausea just to make you feel more pregnant. 

N


----------



## lexi374

Welcome nicki sorry for your losses. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone, hope everyone is ok today? I am feeling abit low, one of my friends just announced she is pregnant and due in September, I am genuinely really happy for her, but I do feel like I have a bit of a knot in my stomach hearing about it, I hope I don't sound really out of order saying that. I will be fine in a day or so, but I just needed to tell someone how I feel, I think it bothered me so much because she is such a close friend, I do feel alot better already just posting about it :)

xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thinking of you ladies, hope you're all well xx


----------



## KatM

Hi Nicki,
Thanks for the kind words. I know the best thing we can do for ourselves is to relax...yet easier said than done. What does your remaining 2 months of getting healthy look like?

Thurl,
:hugs:
It's normal to feel that way hon.


----------



## lolala

Hi ladies,

I'm back after a break from having 3 miscarriages. Feeling strong enough (just) to start again.
AF arrived yesterday and worked out when I should be ovulating. Here we go again! 

xx


----------



## lexi374

Welcome lolala and good luck! :hugs: x

Thurl that is totally normal and exactly how i felt recently, i have 2 close friends preggo 1 due sept and 1 oct ..... it will get a little better.... but its still hard! :flower:

Florida hows those twins doing? And how are you?? x


----------



## thurl30

Hi lolala

Sorry to hear about your losses, but it's good you're feeling strong enough to try again, wishing you lots of baby luck :dust:

xx


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Lexi, I will feel better when AF arrives I think, I just want it here and gone so I can start my next cycle, CD48 today!! Hope you're ok today xx


----------



## lexi374

Im ok thanks, ah thats crap you are waiting so long, hope af arrives soon for you. :hugs: x


----------



## Emmediva

Sooperhans said:


> That would be so exciting if Patiently has predicted right again for you Lexi! I hope all the diy helps the 2ww fly for you hun :hugs:
> 
> Ok I'm going to get a frer double pack if my temp is up tomorrow!! Fx'd...xxx

Fingers tightly crossed for you Sooperhans. That temp dip at 11dpo may be an implantation dip!! Sending you lots of positive thoughts!!



JennyNBaby said:


> Thanks Kat. CD5 now, so getting over all my anger & saddling up for another month of TTC. Starting baby aspirin this month...thinking that might help my lining be better for implant. I have always had heavy AF with clots, so maybe the aspirin is what I need. Haven't tried progesterone before, although have been looking into it. By the looks of my chart, I think my luteal phase is ok....so not sure if I would need the progesterone or not. I think I'll do the aspirin and if I get a BFP I'll start with progesterone supps. Hubby is on board for lots of BD'ing this month, lol. I guess if we do it every day or so then I won't have to worry so much about O day. Have you been to your doc since you got your BFP? Claiming nothing but a healthy and happy FULL TERM for you! :hugs:

JennyNBaby, I'm sorry for your loss, I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs: 



KatM said:


> AFM,
> I am happy to report, after almost having a nervous break down this morning waiting for my results, that my HCG has risen from 47 last Wed to 597 yesterday morning. This is a doubling time of 32.72 hours. Normal under 1200 is 31-72, so I am doubling quick!!! This is my highest recorded HCG, since it was never monitored before except for when I was actually MCing.
> 
> This morning I was practically in tears since I don't "feel as pregant" as I would like. I know it is crazy early, but the 1st time my boobs were killing me already. Maybe my boobs already stretched out from the last 2 pregnancies and won't hurt as much this early. Anyways, I feel so much relief. I know it is no guarantee, but it is something. I believe this will be my last HCG test unless I beg my Dr again on Monday. I might just start begging for a super early scan.

KatM, Congratulations on your BFP!! :happydance: those HCG numbers sound great!!! :thumbup: We can all understand the stress from waiting on those results. They say every pregnancy is different and that sometimes it takes a while for the symptoms to kick in. I have a friend on here that started having symptoms after 6weeks, she felt nothing before and now she is at 21weeks! Sending you lots of positive thoughts!! :)


----------



## Nicki123

Hi lolala, sorry to hear about your losses. It can be hard to get back on the ttc wagon after a break can't it (I've had quite a few months off and have enjoying NOT having to think about ovulation Andorra the 2ww) but will soon back on it! Fx for you and i will follow your progress!

Thurl it really is totally normal to feel sad / hurt / angry when others tell you their good news. After my 2nd mc, 3 friends told me they were pregnant within a week! The third one was by email and I burst into tears at my desk and was sent home from work. I couldn't bear to see them all at the same time for a while but it did get better.

Kat, my health kick involves taking shed loads of vitamins (we had hair tests done which showed up lots of difficiencies and DH also had high lead levels which we are trying to flush out of his system) as well as the usual healthy eating, loads of fruit n veg, protein with every meal to stop blood sugar fluctuations (apparently blood sugar surges are bad for hormones and vitamins - i had no idea) and the usual no caffeine and hardly any booze. BORING! But going to give it a whirl. 

X


----------



## KatM

Emmediva,
Thanks hon for the reassurances. Where are you at on your quest for #1?

Nicki,
That sounds like a good health plan. I never had a hair test done. Interesting. How come DH has so much lead in his blood? Don't forget the exercise that goes along with your heal regime. I hope it works!


----------



## lolala

thurl30 said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is ok today? I am feeling abit low, one of my friends just announced she is pregnant and due in September, I am genuinely really happy for her, but I do feel like I have a bit of a knot in my stomach hearing about it, I hope I don't sound really out of order saying that. I will be fine in a day or so, but I just needed to tell someone how I feel, I think it bothered me so much because she is such a close friend, I do feel alot better already just posting about it :)
> 
> xx

I completely understand. My sister announced her pregnancy 2 weeks after my miscarriage and we would have been due the same month. My nephew is 9 months old now and it still hurts everytime I see him or she sends a picture etc.

Our turn will come xx


----------



## lexi374

Soop did you test yet?????? :shrug:


----------



## Loopyla

Hi everyone! hope you're all well! sorry not posted for a while!
Kat thats great about your levels, dont worry bout your lack of symptoms, i know loads of people who had nothing until about 3 months and were all fine!:)
I have been talking things over with my husband and have agreed to give it one more month naturally then if it doesnt work will try the chlomid, i see where hes coming from really he just thinks its gonna happen and doesnt want to put pressure on us so this month we r gonna keep ourselves busy so we dont think about it constantly (easier said than done) so we shall see how it goes!!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi everyone and :hugs: to the newcomers. 

Lexi I got scared to test today! I have seen 4 BFNs and I dreaded seeing another. And dh said to wait one more day...so am testing tomorrow.

I have read that progesterone can keep your temps higher after ov...I wish I hadn't read that!! I will let you know what tomorrow's result says.

Kat that's fab about your hcg, really really happy for you xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Soop...yes progesterone keeps temps up but you had a dip so fingers are still crossed :dust:

Welcome to the new ladies...so sorry you find yourself here :hugs:

The news of new pregnancies will always sting you..even when you are pregnant too to be honest :wacko: I honestly believe by being around like minded people where you can be totally honest, open and those people have a true understanding..it makes it that bit more bearable :hugs:

Patiently my lovey...regarding counselling. My personal opinion is that unless it's a specialist counsellor you are wasting your time. I called the miscarriage association and got a number for a local support group and that was perfect. The woman that ran it runs the early pregnancy loss unit at my maternity hospital so she knew her shit. :hugs:

Kat..symptoms will be so sporadic at this point :hugs: and to be honest...they don't mean anything so stick to the betas until scan time and try not to worry :hugs:

Lexi...:dust: hun and top marks for rudies in all the right places :happydance:

Hope everyone else is hanging in there :hugs: 

AFM...had 20 week scan yesterday and all looks like it should. Such a relief :wacko: the worry never goes girls trust me :dohh:

:dust: to you all :flower:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Soop!!!! You are keeping me hanging on here!!!

I read that too about the prog but my temps started falling anyway on it last month so not sure how much of an effect it has. Fair play for hanging on but ..... :growlmad: for making us wait! x

Loopyla have you tried soy isoflavones instead, you take them similar to clomid and they def give me an ov that i can feel, got bfp 1st time last summer using them. 

Maybe a good idea for you too Thurl as your cycles are long. There is a huge thread on here somewhere about them. They dont work for everyone though so look into it, and dont take if you have thyroid problems. :hugs:

Afm 4dpo nothing to report, kitchen guys are here and house is a shit hole! x


----------



## lexi374

Yay nsn theres hope for us all yet!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: x


----------



## lexi374

Now ff has put cross hairs in it says if i conceived this cycle my due date would be 29th dec, this is my last chance for a 2012 baby!! :cry:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you NSN, I'm still hopeful...I get excited and terrified all at once! So pleased your 20w scan showed all is fine...did you find out the sex? Or opted for a lovely surprise? I agree, I think the pain of new pregnancies will always stay, one really stupid colleague outed another colleague who said quietly his wife was pregnant, she was shouting it to everyone and I swear to god I could've punched her! Then I got upset, bleh.

Lexi, I know! Sorry!!  Argh I can't wait but I'm also scared. If it's negative I'll get upset, I know I will! I will however take the plunge tomorrow....xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Lexi if I have conceived I'll be 14 Dec...hoping for 2012 babies all around! Xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome to all the new girls! Sorry your are finding yourself here but its a great place and pretty much everything goes as far as topics to discuss which is nice!!!

Soop - I am on the edge of my seat as your chart is looking good. My doc says that 16 days of high temps is the key number. 

NSN - So happy about your scan. It really does give us hope!

AFM - this is my 3rd full cycle after my MC and based on my temps is seems my body is really starting to level out. I really do wonder if you need that break to get things back on track. I definitely feel ready to start trying next month. 

I asked my doc about the oral progesterone and he said that there is definitely less side effects taking the suppositories so I am currently trying to see if I can get them changed. My insurance paid for the oral ones but last year they did not want to cover the suppositories so not sure why they would look at them differently. I am really hoping that they will cover them this time.


----------



## wookie130

NSN, I was wondering if you found out the gender also!

Boy, do I know about the pain and often resentment associated with other pregnant people...

I have just begun seeing a counselor, to help me cope with the OODLES of pregnant people in my life at this time. DH and I have also joined a loss support group, and will be attending our first session in May.

CD 2 here, and busted out and set the trusty CBFM this morning. Took my temp on time too! Getting back into the swing of things. Tomorrow, I pop my first Clomid pillfor this cycle. I pray those magic baby pills work as well as the last time.


----------



## KatM

Loopyla,
Thanks for the kind words and reassurance. Good luck on this natural round. Make sure to BD a lot! Definitely less pressure is better, yet so much easier said than done. We NTNP last cycle and it was a relief not to use OPK.

Soop,
Thanks hon for the congrats about my levels.
I understand where you ar coming from about not wanting to test. A girl from my PG after RPL site kept getting negatives, knew she was out, quit all her meds and days later a BFP! I hope this is you!!!

Never,
I am so excited for you. I love the pic you posted on PRPL site. You are over halfway!!! Did you know something was different this time around? Did you feel confidant right away or were you very anxious?

Lexi,
FXed for your 2012 baby. This is my last chance as well.


----------



## Emmediva

KatM said:


> Emmediva,
> Thanks hon for the reassurances. Where are you at on your quest for #1?
> 
> Nicki,
> That sounds like a good health plan. I never had a hair test done. Interesting. How come DH has so much lead in his blood? Don't forget the exercise that goes along with your heal regime. I hope it works!

Thanks Kat, I am on 8dpo, and trying not to symptom spot, doesn't work too much though:dohh: I am hoping to get a BFP this cycle as it's also my last chance for a 2012 baby... I just got back from the doc's and they are doing testing for all sorts of stuff, they took 9 vials of blood!! I was like whoa! Leave me some :haha: I should get results in 2 weeks, I am hoping all is okay or at least can be fixed...


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah ha I stayed team :yellow: :thumbup:

Answers to some of your questions:-

I didn't 'feel' that this would be THE one, my symptoms disappeared for days on end and often thought it was over...only felt more confident after the 12 week scan and I use my doppler twice a day but didn't purchase it until after a scan at 11 weeks and heard it at 11+4 but still don't believe it's going to happen at times :wacko:

We all put pressure on ourselves without realising...I know it's hard knowing this is the last chance for you for a 2012 baby and I just hope you get your wishes. I also wished hat nobody needed this thread too :hugs:

I'm glad you all talk about different stuff too..sometimes you just need to :flower:

Wookie...glad you're going with hubby to a support group...he will realise that your emotions and actions ARE completely normal :winkwink:

I'll post my scan pic in a separate post in a spoiler so you don't have to see :flower:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

My scan pic so please don't be offended or feel you have to look :hugs:


Spoiler
Has its legs over its head crazy kid already!
https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/4f388cc3.jpg

XxX


----------



## Nicki123

I have my fingers crossed for all of you ladies hoping for your 2012 babies. And so lovely to hear from Neversaynever with such good news, who I see started off this thread some time ago... Gives us all hope.


----------



## Sooperhans

Never, your pic is amazing!! Love it! Thank you for posting and sharing and thanks for sharing how you felt at different points, it really helps to hear thoughts and feelings from someone who's been there xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi Nicki, thanks for your message, I&#8217;m glad to hear it gets better, one of the hardest things is that I have a work colleague who is 3 weeks ahead of where I was with my first pregnancy, she doesn&#8217;t know that I was even pregnant and I am a manager so I just have to keep a lid on it, it&#8217;s so hard because I have to see her every day. Good luck with your health plan, that&#8217;s exactly what me and my DH are starting from tomorrow, just had our healthy supermarket shop delivered tonight :) xx

Thanks lolala, sorry to hear about your situation but I agree, our time will come :) xx

Lexi what is soy isoflavones? I have an appointment with a gp next Friday for something not pregnancy related, but I am going to ask her about PCOS, I have never really given it much thought but I have this niggling feeling that I could have it xx

Never congatulations on your pregnancy, it&#8217;s really encouraging to hear about it and it&#8217;s great news to hear everything is going well :) xx

Sorry if I missed anyone out, I was getting a bit lost :) xx

Sending lots of luck to everyone hoping for a 2012 baby xx :dust:


----------



## Emmediva

Neversaynever, huge congratulations!!! Loved seeing the pic of your lil one, hopefully we will all be there soon!! Lots of baby :dust: to all you ladies!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lexi, they're doing well.. Two boys on the way, 19weeks but measuring 26 now :shock:

How are you hun??

Hope patiently is okay xx


----------



## patiently

NSN such a cute pic, would you mind us saying what we think or you'd rather we keep our thoughts to ourselves? Congrats tho very happy for you.

Florida twin boys!!!! ahhh i am so thrilled for you. You must be over the moon! Do you know if they will be identical? Happy 19 weeks! 

Sooper GL for tomorrow! Baby dust to you!!

Lexi im sure that you are going to have your 2012 baby! Good luck hun really hope that this is your cycle. 

AFM i keep telling myself to stay away from here but its so hard and i miss catching up with everyone. I do think i am going to make an effort to come back at a later date though because i think im just making myself more and more upset not being in the race with you ladies. Sorry if i have offended anyone... Good luck to all those ttc and h&h 9 months to all those pregnant ladies...xxx


----------



## KatM

Emmediva,
FXed for you!!! Wow, they must be testing you for everything. Good!!!

NSN,
Congrats again and lovely, lovely pic. Thank you for sharing. I don't think I will feel confidant until after 1st trimester. It's good to know there wasn't just this automatic knowing and that your symptoms fluctuated. 

Patiently,
Do what you need to do for yourself, but I love hearing from you.


----------



## BeachChica

NSN - great pic!!! Oh I want to guess too!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Bfn ladies....feeling really shaky and so not the start to the day that I want :-( 

I'll try again on Sun then that's it x


----------



## lexi374

Soop big :hugs: hun theres nothing worse than staring at a blank white space...... if you dont mind i will still hold out a little hope for you as your temp is still up. Do you have any symptoms at all? :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Let's welcome Soy to this cycle! 39 BFP's so far! 

Is the name of the huge thread thurl. 

Its supposed to be natures clomid, it tricks your body into producing more estrogen, you take it for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle, starting from day 1 up to day 5, so the last day you would take it is day 9. I think 3-7 is most popular. 

They say its about half the strength of clomid so people take between 80-200mg, ive only ever taken between 80-120mg as i ov on my own, i think less is more sometimes. I take the 1s from tesco in a yellow pot each tablet is 40mg.

Maybe ask some ?s on the thread??

Sorry i dont know much about pcos, i hope your doc can help you. :hugs: x


----------



## lexi374

Patiently do what is right for you hun, we will all be here waiting when you return. :hugs:

Beach i heard you absorb the prog better with suppositories compared to oral too. :hugs:

Emme what symptoms do you have? :hugs:

Is anyone else testing soon?? :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Nsn beautiful pics, i have no idea boy or girl but i know you think you know...
But you may be wrong... :shrug:

Anyway beautiful healthy baby and thats all that matters. :hugs: x

Afm 5dpo and started prog this morning. x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks hun x 5 BFNS in about a week is soul destroying :-(

Well all the symptoms could also be the prog I think...sore bbs, still bit lightheaded, tired, emotional...and very hungry. If it's another bfn then I've just turned into a pig! 

Argh I want today to be over. That soy sounds promising if you can take it. My thyroid condition means I have to give soy a bit of a swerve. X


----------



## lexi374

I know hun i thought that the 1st month i took it and eventually it turned into a bfp was shocked, last month though my temps dropped on it and i didnt have sore boobs...... i dont wannna give you false hope but im gonna remain optimistic for you. :hugs: x


----------



## Neversaynever

Sooper...massive :hugs: that nasty blank white space is gut wrenching :hugs: here for hugs and support :hugs:

Kat...seriously...I thought so many times it was over and it wasn't. You just have to try and get through each day as best as you can :hugs:

Lexi...:dust: and hoping this'll be your month :hugs:

Nicki...thank you and good luck to you :dust:

Patiently...good to see you here. I totally understand you feeling envious of not being able to be trying like the others...so whatever you need to do to get through these months...it won't be long...I promise :hugs:

Ladies guess away I really don't mind...I'll even put your guesses in the front page of my journal if you like?

I'm also going to find that thoughts from a mother poem and put it on the front page of his thread for us all to remember that we are normal in our feelings and emotions :hugs:

Tell me to sod off from posting in here if you want..I won't be offended. Also if anyone wants to ask questions...feel free :flower:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Poem is on the front page :flower:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Lexi and Never, it's lovely knowing there is support here xxx

Please keep posting! I want to hear your updates and I have no idea as to the sex but they will be beautiful either way :hugs:

Patiently, hope you are ok xx Also Florida 2 boys is amazing xx Hope everyone else is having a good day xx


----------



## lexi374

FloridaGirl21 said:


> lexi, they're doing well.. Two boys on the way, 19weeks but measuring 26 now :shock:
> 
> How are you hun??
> 
> Hope patiently is okay xx

I am ok thank you, wow twin boys how cool, and they already have a playmate!

Do you think you will stop at these 2? Glad you are well. x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, I don't think I can handle the ups and downs of TTC again. Also, 3 would probably be impractical for us. I'm sure I'll be in over my head with these two for a while :wacko:


----------



## patiently

Thank you everyone...

Sooper dont give up yet hang on in there like lexi said your temps are still high....FXed for you

NSN i think you're having a girl.

Kat hope all is well...xxx


----------



## KatM

Florida,
Huge Congrats!!! Twin boys. How exciting and what a handful to be.

NSN,
I feel all of us enjoy your updates as it gives us both hope and valueable information.

Soop,
FXed for you Hon. It's not over yet. I'm sorry that the constant cycles of 2WW is so damn challenging.

Patiently,
I'm okay. Just super anxious to see if I have a heartbeat or not. 1.5 more weeks to wait unless I can beg for an earlier scan late next week @ 6weeks. 

I am using hypnosis CD's to calm down. I'm so anxious it is hard to sleep and I feel over-emotional. I know there is nothing I can do except wait and see.

Have you considered a new counselor? Has your family situation calmed down with your sisters? I hope all is well.


----------



## Emmediva

:hi: Hi everyone, sorry to hear you got another BFN Sooperhans, it sucks having to see that single line. :hugs:
Lexi374, I really don't have many symptoms, just some heartburn that started 5dpo, and occasionally get tingly feeling in nipples, like they want to feel on fire, if you know what I mean?? No other way to describe... :shrug: I keep poking the sides of my breasts looking for soreness but haven't had any really, other than the poking :haha: I took a First Response preg test when I got home from work around 7:30 p.m. and BFN :nope: I am 9DPO today, I started Prometrium at 7DPO at night, I'll probably test again Saturday morning. It's just depressing to see 1 line on the test... :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

9dpo is still really early!! So fx for you. :hugs:

Florida yeah i think twins would be more than enough for me too! Lol! x

Kat hope you get a scan soon and you see all is well. x

I started cyclogest today, i swear it makes me really moody! :growlmad:
Or maybe its spending the week with dh! :haha: x


----------



## Nicki123

Kat, sorry to hear you're feeling so anxious. It's so unfair that us ladies who've experienced RPL will never get to properly enjoy being pregnant when we get there. I get so annoyed that we've been robbed of that special time. Hoping that an early scan will put your mind at rest.

So, I'm off for my first acupuncture session tomorrow! Going to see a lady who specialises is fertility acupuncture, another step in getting my body ready for another go. Has anyone else tried it? I'm not quite sure what to expect and just hope it doesnt hurt! Will report back afterwards x


----------



## lexi374

Yep i had a few sessions i really liked it, felt chilled out after, got expensive though. It doesnt hurt just tingles at first. :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks for the heads-up Lexi, I can cope with tingles I think! Its not cheap is it but the lady said I'd be able to reduce the frequency after the first few sessions.


----------



## KatM

Emme,
It's still very early. 

Nicki,
Thanks Hon:hugs:
Good luck with the acupuncture session. I have heard very good things about it.

Lexi,
Thanks Hon. Good luck with cyclogest!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you everyone, yes it's shite to see a single line...I keep looking at it at different angles, as if I'm going to catch the test out into showing a second line! Crap day at work, looking forward to the weekend....

Lexi I hope you settle down onto the progesterone and really hope this is your month. 

Oh Kat, that's good you have an early scan lined up and I so hope you can get reassurance on the us screen x

Emme hoping you get a good result and not too much more waiting! Come on bfps!!

Nicki, good luck with your acupuncture, let us know how it goes. Well done on the healthy living, and preparing your body for a healthy pregnancy hopefully very soon :hugs:

I just watched Long Lost Families...bawled my eyes out! Heartbreaking for people that weren't able to keep their children 45/50 years back. It then made me think how all of us would treasure our future children and enjoy every second of them one day xxx


----------



## Loopyla

Nicki- Im having acupuncture at the moment been having it for bout 6 months, its very relaxing and doesnt hurt , my acupuncturist gives me herbs to take too which apparently helps. Its good at focusing on making your whole body healthy. good luck! x


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper- I don't know what's going on with your body. Your temps look good, you should be prego. I would test Sunday and if still BFN call your doc on Monday. FX!!!

NSN- I am jumping on team blue!!! And yes, keep up the posts! 

Lexi- is that soy over the counter or do you need a prescription?

Kat- sorry you are feeling so anxious! Are CDs working?


----------



## lexi374

Beach, no prescription just bought in my local supermarket down the vitamin aisle. x


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Beach, I have no idea either! I have just had to leave work, I couldn't stop shaking and feeling like I was going to faint. I've made an appt for 5.20pm with the docs, just waiting for my train to go home now. Just burst into tears to my manager, how embarrassing. Went from really hot to cold in minutes and laid down for 20mins. Still feel funny now. Just wanna get home :-(


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Sooper, I hope you figure it out. Shaky/faint/hot/cold tells me that perhaps your insulin/blood sugar levels may have crapped out. Eat a small snack when this happens...an apple and some nuts, a yogurt, whatever. I'm hoping you're pregnant, obviously, but, we don't need you feeling like crap! Good luck at the doctor's...grab a little bite of something on the way!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Wookie xx Strange but I'd had cereal, banana and sandwich, I grabbed a coke and chocolate for the way home, I never buy coke! Will see what the doc says. Just got in, what a relief!

How are you? X


----------



## wookie130

Not bad...CD 4 here, day 2 of Clomid. I'm fortunate because I got pg the very first time I was on Clomid in January, and that ended up being my second miscarriage on February 8th...I have not had any wacky Clomid side effects.

I sure hope this second round of Clomid yields a BFP as quickly as the last time!

Best luck, Sooper! I hope you get your answer! I always hesitate to tell people, "Hey, I think you're pregnant" or "Maybe you ARE pregnant", because I hate to play up someone's hope, especially in the event of a BFN. For your sake, I hope you are pg, but if not, it WILL happen again!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Wookie and I appreciate your honesty x I too hope you do really well on Clomid again and that you conceive quickly...imagine if it were twins like Florida! Best of luck :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh I meant to say about the docs! She's such a good doc, given me a blood form for next week if bfn this weekend and said to stay on the progesterone until next Fri, come off if still bfn on the blood and hpts. Fx.....xxx


----------



## kmp

Hello ladies, I am returning to B&B and like your thread! I am not a frequent free-time computer user until I am TTC LOL! I am 31 about to be 32 and DH is 31. Had my first early MC in August 2011 and had a nightmare of an ectopic in November. Needed methotrexate shot twice and my HCG numbers didn't go to negative till the end of January. Worst experience I've ever been through!! I had a surgery in March which was very successful and removed a septate (wall dividing uterus), a large fibroid, and a bit of endomitriosis. I will have a hsg in May and can ttc that same month after. We conceived right away each time so I hope we do again and that it lasts. I should be ttc during end of may ovulation and can NOT wait! Very nice meeting you all!


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper- did you doc say why you felt lightheaded today? I am glad you are getting the bloodwork and that you'll stay on the progesterone until you get those results. :thumbup:

Kmp- welcome and sorry for your losses. :hugs: you've come to the right place! 

Lexi - good luck to you this cycle. Sending lots of VERY VERY sticky baby dust your way!!! :dust:

AFM- my doctors office gave me some more of the progesterone suppository samples yesterday. So between those and the ones I had left over from my last pregnacy I have 58!!!! :happydance: That should definitely get me through my trip. My insurance also FINALLY approved covering them so if I need to get refills I should be good now. They are extremely expensive otherwise!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

She wasn't 100% on why - it wasn't my bp, when she took it it was 125/75...she said hopefully it's a pg symptom but she said do remember that sometimes our body has this horrid way of tricking us.

That's great about your stockpile of progesterone! That and a few bikinis and you are packed 

Kmp welcome and sorry for your losses, the ectopic sounds really traumatic. Hope you are ok now hun and I hope time flies so you can ttc again :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Sooper, any word yet, or will you not know until Monday?

KMP, welcome, and I'm so sorry for your losses. Hopefully the removal of the septate wall in your uterus will allow the next BFP to be super sticky!


----------



## Myangelavery

Hello...i am 31 dh 30 i have had 3 mc and a stillborn daughter at 34 weeks. I have no living children. I just stopped bleeding from my last mc and am not following the "rules" for waiting until i have a period. If its meant to be it will happen. Im starting to get angry because there are so many people around me who arent even trying and havin babies and all i want is to be a mom and its so hard fof us to achieve this! Dont mean to sound bitter. So i guess we will see how the next few weeks go....good luck to everyone!!!:))


----------



## wookie130

Myangelavery said:


> Hello...i am 31 dh 30 i have had 3 mc and a stillborn daughter at 34 weeks. I have no living children. I just stopped bleeding from my last mc and am not following the "rules" for waiting until i have a period. If its meant to be it will happen. Im starting to get angry because there are so many people around me who arent even trying and havin babies and all i want is to be a mom and its so hard fof us to achieve this! Dont mean to sound bitter. So i guess we will see how the next few weeks go....good luck to everyone!!!:))

It seems to me your bitterness is completely justified, dear. I'm so terribly sorry for your losses, each and every single one of them. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## melfy77

Hello! May I join you?

I'm 26 and OH is 22. I've had 2 early miscarriages in 7 months. One in december at 5 weeks and the other one 2 weeks ago, at 7 weeks. The last one was harder because we saw the heartbeat, so we thought this one would make it, but no...So we are ttc again, not waiting for af to return. And I have an appointment at a fertility clinic in 10 days to get some tests done and see if something is causing those MC. And since hubby and I are gonna see each other on the weekends only for the next 8 weeks because of a new job, now's a ''good'' time to get tested.

Myangelavery: I am so sorry for your losses. Miscarriages are so hard, but loosing your daughter like this...sooooo sad:cry: And I totally know the feeling. A lot of my friends are expecting, and I should have been one of them, it makes me sad, but also really angry and bitter, and I don't like it. I'm happy for them, but don't think it's fair that I can't keep one too:nope:


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome ladies an so sorry for your losses! It's terrible that we find ourselves here but it's nice to chat with people that actually know what you've been through.

Myangel- did they do any testing or give you and reason for your losses? Losses are terrible, but to have one at 34 weeks, how heart wrenching!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Welcome all new ladies, there have been so many experiences by everyone that I hope you find support here and I'm sorry for your losses xxx

Hope everyone has been enjoying their weekend. Had a relaxing day yday watching a win in the footy (c'mon Liverpool) but not so great on the horses. Anyway...another bfn today. Sigh...but raised temp still. I'm going to call and try and get a Tues blood appt, the results should then be ready for Thurs/Fri. I just want to know what's going on, starting to feel very blah about it all. Fx xx


----------



## wookie130

Good luck Sooper. I hope you have your answers soon! 

Welcome Melfy! I'm sorry about your losses...hopefully you can also find out what's happening. I'm sort of being forced to wait until I've had 3 miscarriages before anyone will do testing.


----------



## notoptimistic

Sooper - how many dpo are you? I'm 17 with a bfn last night. I guess these preg symptoms aren't?


----------



## lexi374

Welcome to all the new ladies so sorry for your losses. :hugs: x

Soop i hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:

Notoptimistic sorry you got a bfn. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else! :hugs: x

Afm dh and i had a flutter on the grand national yest and he picked the winner, £86.50, not bad. On the flip side my horse was put down, :cry: i felt really sad as the owner had been on tv earlier in the day talking about it and saying he hoped it gets round ok. Its pretty cruel really, poor horses.

Im 8dpo nothing to report, except a really sore throat since last night, didnt sleep well and back to work tom after a week off :growlmad: x


----------



## Neversaynever

SO sorry there are new ladies on here :hugs:

Just to pre warn you..some of the ladies that are now pregnant post on here as they have built up relationships with the other ladies...they are all sensitive and respect everyone's feelings.

Love :hugs: and loads of :dust:

Lexi...wonder if that's the old immune system suppressing itself ready for the egg :winkwink: I'm back at work after two weeks off too :growlmad: How is the kitchen looking?

Sooper..how are you holding up? If you are still getting a BFN tomorrow, I believe you should stop the progesterone supplements to allow AF to arrive...I'm hoping you see a line though :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Nsn hmmmm id be lying if i said it hadnt crossed my mind, but trying not to set myself up for a fall.... no other symptoms at all so may just be coming down with something. :shrug:

There is 2 thoughts with getting sick around implantation, 1 that your immune system is being lowered to accept baby or 2 people with immune probs like me (nk cells), your body is fighting back trying to stop implantation. Was googling all this crap earlier thinking should i start steroids just incase it is trying to implant and my uterus is :ninja:. But im just stressing myself over something that might not be, so not gonna do anything tonight.

Going back to work sucks eh?? Are you out of your classroom now? :hugs:

Kitchen worktops are in and sink and oven, will be a couple of weeks before we can get it tiled, so still not finished but will look so much better when it is. x


----------



## kmp

Thanks for the warm welcomes!! I have gotten 2 baby shower invitations in the past week aarggh!! I have come to terms with things in many ways, but things continue to come up now and then and I guess that is normal, but I do not want to be bitter. One of the showers is for a friend who accidently got pregnant two weeks before I got pg with my ectopic so it is a strong reminder of my upcoming due date :-(

Wookie, it is frustrating to have to wait for testing. After discovering that I had a septate uterus I kept thinking how I wish I could have had an ultrasound and figured this out before I even started ttc. Kind of backwards and in the long run more costly to wait until things go bad. Hopefully you will not need testing anyway with a sticky bean!! 

Neversaynever, thank you for the warning, I know losses can make us sensitive, but it actually makes me feel better seeing ppl in our situations with happy outcomes!

Lexi, good luck! I had cold symptoms both times I was pregnant so fx!!

AFM, difficult af, hope I only have to have one more! Does anyone else focus on potential due dates? I loved my previous due dates and am a little disappointed that I will likely have a winter due date. Trust me, I will be thrilled to have a healthy pregnancy, but we have rough winters here and I love taking babies for walks and think about outdoor birthday parties instead of bday soon after christmas. I guess I think too much about long term.


----------



## lexi374

Kmp thanks and good luck to you, i used to think i dont want a baby between nov and feb, cos winter and too close to xmas, and too close to dhs kids bdays etc, but after nearly 4 years.... honestly ill take any date now! :thumbup: x


----------



## Myangelavery

Beach chica- hi..when i had avery at 34 weeks they took 18 viles of blood and found nothing wrong ...they tested genetic, clotting, autoimmune...everything and found nothing my new dr wanted to do mri w contrast but its very expensive as i have high deductable insurance. The hospital was supposed to do an autopsy but somehow it never got done...unreal!!! Its been rough. I really do wish everyone on here has a bfp soon!!!!! Any miscarriage is hard to overcome<3


----------



## Myangelavery

Kmp i am always thinking about due dates. I love love love christmas and was hoping for xmas or before and this last mc my due date was nov 27th so woulda been perfect! :( But now i just stopped bleeding and skipped right over december .....end of january would be the soonest:(((( It doesnt matter as long as i have a healthy baby but our intentions were try for xmas time.


----------



## Nicki123

So sorry to read about your situations kmp, myangelavery and melfy77. I have only been on b&b a few days but have found it incredibly comforting to 'speak' with others who have shared similar experiences. Friends are sympathetic but can never really understand unless they have been through it. I hope you find the same comfort :hugs:

Loopyla I had the acupuncture and as you said it was incredibly relaxing. :sleep: As it was my first session was just talked for the first hour and that was very therapeutic in itself. I haven't talked through the whole series of events for a while and when I did I thought 'wow I really have been through a lot haven't I' and had a little cry! But the lady was lovely and it kind of felt good to talk about it. Then I had an hour of treatment and went away feeling extremely relaxed and exhilarated at the same time. Looking fwd to my next session.

Hope you've all had lovely weekends ladies x


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi to all the new ladies and sorry for your losses :hugs:. It sad that you are all going though such horrible times, but I'm glad that are more of you to support each other.

Sooper, I hope you get some answers one way or another in the next few days. It's so tough when you have 'symptoms' as those pesky hormones can play horrible tricks on us sometimes. I'm hoping those 2 lines appear for you.

Lexi - glad the kitchen is getting on well and lots of :dust: coming your way! Hope your sore throat doesn't turn into a cold!

Notoptomistic - sorry you got a BFN this month

KMP - it's hard when you have other pregnancies around you that remind you of your due date. On of my best friends had a baby 2 weeks before the DD of my second MMC. Now her little girl is here though I really don't think about it anymore - somehow it was tougher seeing her pregnant so maybe once your friends' babies come it will be easier.

Myangel - so sorry for your losses, that must have been very hard,and made worse by not having any answers. I hope you get your happy ending soon and you are very strong for trying again so soon :hugs:

Beach - almost time for your big trip! Glad you've got a stockpile of progesterone sorted!

Hi to everyone else :hi: and lots of :dust: to everyone. 

Just waiting, Florida, tweak - any updates from you ladies?

I'm finally gettng over my horrible cold after 2 weeks of feeling rotten. I have been so glad I booked the last week off as holiday as I've felt rough! As NSN mentioned, I am one of the members of this thread who is now pregnant so I'll put the rest in a spoiler in case any of you don't want to read anymore.


Spoiler
We're finally doing some shopping! We've ordered the pram and car seat and I've been online and ordered some of the bits I've been researching. It seems so surreal to finally be getting stuff and strangely gorwn up! I'm also developing a worrying addiction to Ebay and am on the hunt for a breast pump and a nursing pillow as there are lots of these hardly used and second hand online so I'm bargain hunting! 

The little lady is doing well but I'm getting a bit squashed now so it gets a bit uncomfortable, but it's amazing to know she's growing in there so I can't complain! My latest MW went great, and I've got to have my anti-d injection in a couple of weeks. My appts are every few weeks now which is making the weeks fly by!


----------



## BeachChica

Lady fog and NSN - I personally hope you guys keep posting your updates! It gives me hope because I know you went through all of this too and now have pregnancies that are going great!!!

Lexi - I just started feeling sick too. I think I am getting a cold! Woke up this morning with a sore throat and feeling like crap! I don't know what's going, it's been in the 80's here!!


----------



## lexi374

9dpo and looks like im out this month temps are dropping! 

And my throat still kills, so looks like im just ill!

We bd loads this month i just dont know what more we can do, its so frustrating! :cry:

Soop i see your temps pretty steady have you tested again? :hugs:

Hi lady great to hear from you, and glad you are feeling better and getting into the shopping now! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi..:hugs: hun. It's such a cruel thing to see especially when you've done everything you possibly can to catch the egg..I'm hoping it's implantation and nothing else :hugs: yes I'm out of class from today so dread to think what crap they'll have me doing :wacko:

KMP...:hugs: dates are a huge thing for me...from my losses I seem to have a date for almost every month including days for BFP...loss...due :dohh: so yes, you're perfectly normal thinking of those. For me, getting past the due dates have been the most difficult. I'm dreading how emotional I'm going to be with the delivery of this baby as it is due when I lost my second baby so the emotions will be mixed :wacko: just keep being open and talk in here...fab bunch of ladies :flower:

Nicki...glad you feel better from letting some of your emotions out and that you felt better after acupuncture...are you planning on continuing sessions? :hugs:

Myangel...I always say that when you lose a baby...you lose a baby and regardless of how far along you are. The emotional pain is just different and no less than anyone else if that makes sense? I'm angry that they didn't perform an autopsy to give you some answers and maybe a little bit of closure :hugs: I hope there is a plan in place ready for next time :hugs:

Beach..I'm glad that you all don't mind us still posting. I guess it's because we do truly understand what it's like...oh and the worry never goes away...just changes direction :dohh: :haha: :hugs:

Sooper...any news? :hugs:

Happy Monday to everyone :hugs: and :flower:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lady and NSN for the messages :hugs: Lady good luck on the bargain hunting!

Beach and Lexi, hope you feel better v soon. Lexi could your temps be a little off if you are ill anyway? I hope they pick up again tomorrow :hugs:

Mine lowered slightly today...but only a bit, so will see what they do tomorrow. I've now got a Wed morning blood test appt, hoping to know by Thurs....it was the only appt they had for the whole week, so everyone wants their blood removed ATM it seems!

I just want an answer, I'm so tired ATM and I think half of it is emotional. I'm now looking ahead to next cycle and hoping, so in my heart I think I know I'm out. Get the evidence though I suppose. Once I have my answer, I'm going to order some pre-seed from amazon...has anyone used it? Supposed to be good xxx


----------



## jayeriches

Hi Ladies...hoping that I can join your group. This is my first time using this forum. I'm 30 my bf is 37...we've had 2 losses in the past year one on May 30 @ 27 weeks and one on Feb 5 @ 19 weeks. After the first loss I was devastated and cried all the time. I kept myself busy forming groups, talking to babyloss parents, doing presentations, making memory boxes, memorializing my precious little boy in anyway I could. When I got pregnant the second time, it happened the first month of ttc. I didn't know what to feel, it was what I wanted but I was scared out of my mind. I had a hard time connecting with the new pregnancy because I kept thinking that it would end like the first. When I found out at 16 weeks that I was having another boy I had a complete meltdown. I was able to calm down and with my bf and family supporting me I started getting more and more comfortable with being pregnant and preparing for another boy. I starting feeling him kick shortly after that and he would get really excited whenever I watched football (probably because I was always so excited). It seemed fitting that I would go into labor and lose him on the biggest football day of the year, where our team won. It was the most horrible experience I ever had...the Drs seemed not care what was happening since there was nothing they could do anyway. I gave birth in an emergency room with a nurse screaming for a Dr that didn't come for 15 mins. This past weekend was the first time since a week after my loss when I had to tell everyone that I lost my son...again...that I have allowed myself to think about it and cry freely. After that first week I decided that I didn't want to be sad or depressed anymore, I didn't want to think about it...I ignored all the cards, gifts and flowers that people sent and I avoided anything that reminded me of loss. I didn't spend hours looking at his pictures or touching his things like I did with my first son...I just buried him...I pushed all thoughts of my second loss to the back of my mind, and perfected the act of being happy. Not even my bf who always knows when something is wrong could tell the difference anymore. I don't feel like I belong anywhere anymore, not with my family, not at work and not in my old support group. 

I know that I want to have a baby so I am working hard on trying to replace this tenuous facade of happiness with something stronger. Hoping that posting here and talking to you ladies will help and that eventually I can face all the people I've been avoiding for the past few months.

I met with a new Dr who specializes in loss and he is helping me figure out how to move forward and coming up with a plan on how I should be handled (for lack of a better word) in my next pregnancy. I've sent him both my autopsy reports and my full medical history and we start planning on Weds. Fingers crossed that all goes well there. I'm also meeting with a therapist just to have someone to talk things through with...I probably should have done that a while ago but better late than never. 

When I started writing this I had no intention of it running so long but I feel a lot less heavy now...if that makes sense. Hoping for bfps for everyone and thank you for allowing me to share with you.


----------



## Sooperhans

Welcome Jayeriches and so sorry for your losses. Thank you for sharing your story and I hope that having a plan for next time will help you feel more in control of the situation, or as much as any of us can be. I hope you don't mind me asking but what were the autopsy results, is there any learning you can take from them?

I hope you find the therapy to be beneficial. And that it helps you to reconnect to your feelings. I know what you mean that when it's such a painful experience, going numb shuts you off from the full force of grief. Are you going to try again soon, or see how you feel after therapy? Please continue to share here and I hope it helps you :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

Hi everyone, 
Lexi374 :hugs: I know how it feeks hon, to do everything in your power and nothing works... makes you wonder how in the world one night stand pregnancies happen?! :grr: I hope your temps go back up. 
Sooperhans, I hope this dip was just a fluke and your temps will rise again, sending you lots of positive thoughts. 
Jayeriches, I'm so sorry for your losses, that's great about the dr helping you find out what's causing the miscarriages, and therapy will help you definately :hugs:
AFM, my temp lowered some today, I think I'm out, I've had cramps on & off for the last 3 days, sigh... I am going to test again tomorrow morning if I don't get AF, but I am not holding my breath...
COME ON 2012 BFP's!!!


----------



## jayeriches

Thank you for the welcome Soop. Sorry for your losses as well. I definitely think that having a plan and being more closely monitored will make me feel a lot less stressed during the next pregnancy. I have no idea what either of the autopsy reports say. I thought I knew with the first one but when I met this new Dr the first time he looked at what they have me and the reasons listed for the loss and said that it didn't make sense...he spent some time with me calling the hospital I delivered at. He figured out that they never sent out the actual autopsy report (it was somehow misplaced) and the information they gave me which said I had an infection was not 100% accurate. The second autopsy report just came back and we are going to go over them both on Weds along with his plan. Right now he doesn't think that the two losses are related which kind of unnerves me. The first loss at 27 weeks the baby past and I had to be induced with the second loss at 19 weeks my cervix opened and I went into labor on my own. I've done about $6k worth of testing (I couldn't believe they would cost so much) and so far nothing looks wrong except for a small poly in my uterus which should not be the cause of my problems. Idk if that is good news or bad news though. 

I don't want to wait to try again...I'm hoping that after this weeks appt the Dr gives me the green light so we'll see. It's so funny. I was previously married and we tried but I never got pregnant. My GYN at the time told me that I would not be able to get pregnant. He wanted kids I didn't feel like I could give them to him, I gave up on thinking that I could have my own children. We started fighting about everything and ended up divorced.... Fast forward 4 years I meet my current BF and get pregnant...we were shocked to hell. Two losses later now I'm the one that wants to keep trying to have a baby and my partners is the one that is weary any ready to give up. Life and it's ironies.


----------



## lexi374

Welcome jayeriches and so sorry for your losses, you must be a very strong lady. I think there are some other ladies that have recently joined that have had late losses too. :hugs:

Beach hope you start feeling better. :hugs:

Emme yes it does make you wonder! Who would have thought it would be this hard for any of us. Am keeping my fingers crossed you get lucky tomorrow. Your temp is till high :hugs:


----------



## jayeriches

Thank you Lexi and Emm...Emm: don't give up yet. Fx for you.


----------



## Myangelavery

Hi jayeriches iam so sorry and im sending lots of hugs to you!! I also had a late loss at 34 weeks and i know how terrible it is. I could not afford my therapist so i also found comfort reading other stories and joining online support groups. I love talking about my daughter still and her room is still set up. I lost her sept 2nd 2010. I had a good pregnancy up until 24 weeks or so when people at work noticed my swollen ankles i thought nothing of it thou until my hands started to go numb, but drs didnt care so i went along with it. Every appointment after that there was a subtle rise in my blood pressure until 32 weeks it was 140 over 90 and by this point i was extremely swollen and they did not put me on bedrest until i asked and screamed about my numb hands. At my appt a week later i had noticed lack of movement so i told him and was told to have a cup of coffee and im sure she will move and was scheduled a sonogram for the next week!!! I wish i had said give me one now! But by that appt she was gone. She was 3 lbs at 34 weeks...the size of a 27 week old fetus. To this day i have no answers and never will because our autopsy was never done even thou we signed for it and have fought tooth and nail on this we had to wait 3 days for her body because they were supposed to be 
doing this. My doctors claim i didnt have preeclampsia i have even talked with lawyers because oc this and there is nothing we can do. :((( When i got my files from the dr office everything had been changed i knew because they wrote that they measured my belly at 12 weeks and i kniw they didnt that early also at one 2 week appt i had gained 7 lbs in 2 weeks and was told to watch my weight and tha wasnt in the papers either. Its so sad that they get away with this so much. I hate hearing how much it happens. Im sorry i wrote a novel here but like i said i take comfort in reading other stories. I am not giving up hope as i have also miscarried 3 times also, i am destined to be a mom if it takes years. As soon as i left the hospital i wanted to try asap!!!! So i am including you in my prayer and hope that in some way i have helped or can help you. <3;))))) please feel free to chat any time!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Jayeriches- welcome and so, so sorry for your losses. How horrible everything that you've been through. :hugs: I hope you find some comfort here. There is a great group of ladies! I hope you get some answers from your new doc so that you can start TTC again and have a sucessful pregnancy!


----------



## Memebug6

Hello all. It breaks my heart hearing all of your stories. Miscarriages are so hard to go thru. I have had 2 miscarriages and possibly having my 3rd right now all in the past year. I had a Dr appt Friday and started spotting afterwards, and bleeding by Sunday. Went in today and ultrasound found no sac. Doing bloodwork to confirm this as a miscarriage also. All miscarriages for me have occurred between 5-6 weeks. My body can't seem to get past that point. I feel so emotional, I can't image how some of you feel that were further along in your pregnancies. Praying for you all to have successful pregnancies and find happiness after your losses


----------



## Sooperhans

Meme, so sorry you are going through this right now, I hope you take lots of time to rest and please use this forum whenever you need to xx


My angel, I'm sorry to hear such incompetence surrounding your loss and the autopsy. Really upsets me to hear, do they not care about people's lives?

Beach how are you feeling, still got the bug? How about you Lexi, how are your temps doing? 

And Kat, is your early scan coming up? Lots of luck and best wishes and I hope it's good news hun :hugs:

Afm, blood test tomorrow and I just want it done. Have been getting strange spotting, only very slight and mild cramping. Currently thinking that I'm out but at the same time, it doesn't feel altogether normal. Hmmmm xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Jaye, good luck with your Wed appt and I hope you get some answers from your doc :hugs:

Emme thanks for your positive thoughts and right back at ya! Did you test hun? Fx xx


----------



## jayeriches

Myangel: I'm so glad you are not giving up...I am trying not to give up too...I feel like time is running out on me though. I see everyone around me moving on, having kids and I feel like I'm stuck. I can't believe your Dr's treatment of you. I wish there was some way that you could hold them accountable. It's so hard to trust Drs with your care or believe the things they say when you've been slighted by one. 

Beach: Thank you. I am hoping for that to...I can't wait for the chance to be pregnant again.

Meme: So sorry for your losses. You should definitely get a full work up done. One of my close friends has had 5 losses, she did some testing starting after the 3rd loss but the one thing her Dr did not test for was MTHFR, which is a genetic defect that leads to recurrent loss within the first trimester. She got a job working for the Dr Oz show and he actually referred her to a specialist that diagnosed her. It's a simple test and the fix is a simple shot that you get when pregnant. Her Dr should have checked for it after atleast her 3rd loss (this new Dr that I am going to checked for it along with everything else and I only had two losses). When she asked her Dr why she was never tested the Dr told her that it slipped her mind and didn't think about testing her for that. At the very least her last two losses could have been prevented. Drs really suck. 

Thanks Soop: Crossing my fingers that the strangness is because your bfp is on it's way.


----------



## lexi374

Sooperhans said:


> Meme, so sorry you are going through this right now, I hope you take lots of time to rest and please use this forum whenever you need to xx
> 
> 
> My angel, I'm sorry to hear such incompetence surrounding your loss and the autopsy. Really upsets me to hear, do they not care about people's lives?
> 
> Beach how are you feeling, still got the bug? How about you Lexi, how are your temps doing?
> 
> And Kat, is your early scan coming up? Lots of luck and best wishes and I hope it's good news hun :hugs:
> 
> Afm, blood test tomorrow and I just want it done. Have been getting strange spotting, only very slight and mild cramping. Currently thinking that I'm out but at the same time, it doesn't feel altogether normal. Hmmmm xx

My throat is a little better today but temps have taken a nose dive, im 10 dpo today, i think ill take prog for another day and then stop. I really dont know what else to do, how can you bd everyday for a week at the right time and still not get pregnant!! :dohh: :growlmad: :cry:

Soop I have read that some people still get af or spot while on the prog so perhaps your body is trying to do that but the prog is keeping it at bay some what? 
I hope not though, i hope you get a bfp instead! :hugs:

Meme welcome sorry for your losses, mine have all been early ones too. :hugs:

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Jaye and hope you get to ttc again v soon. I feel like time is the thing that everyone feels up against all the while when ttc - when you've made up your mind this is what you want, it's waiting for our bodies to catch up! I hope it's everyone's time v soon :hugs:

Lexi, glad you are feeling a bit better but sorry about your temps. Have you ever used the pre-seed? I don't know how all that bd'ing doesn't lead to a bfp either, boo. Maybe because you were a bit under the weather? I don't know but I hope you get a bfp next month....I'm going to be joining you, AF started today for me :-( A day before a blood test! Wondering whether for curiosity's sake whether to have the blood test still or would it be wasting everyone's time...boo x


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies and especially the new ones that have recently joined...:hugs:

Damn that fooking witch :trouble: she's not welcome in here :nope:

Lexi...it's so fecking hard doing all the right things at the right time and nothing...I wish I could do something :hugs:

Soop...so sorry the hag arrived :hugs: probably no point doing the blood test now as it won't show any hcg :hugs:

Angel and jay...I am gutted you have both been through such tragic experiences :hugs: really...nobody should have to endure a loss :nope:

I'm so glad I set this thread up because there's nothing worse than feeling all alone in this battle and journey. It's just crap we have to go through this :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## lexi374

Soop big hugs hun, on to the next month eh? :shrug:

As never said prob not much point in blood test now. :hugs: x

Sorry no experience with pre seed, im not sure if patiently tried it? My friend used conceive plus which is similar and had success. x


----------



## notoptimistic

Sooper - how long was your luteal phase?


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Never, thank you Lexi - here's to next month!! I feel annoyed and irritated by the whole fecking situation. Just want a good result, for you and me and the other ladies here! 

Ok I'm ordering pre-seed tonight and I have a stock of tests ready....after spending £40 in about a week, I've found some £2 jobs in Wilkos - they look a bit more primitive but will hopefully do the job!

Notoptimistic, 20 day luteal phase, there should be a link to my chart in my signature below xx


----------



## Emmediva

Memebug6 -- I am so sorry to hear you may be having a mc right now :nope:, :hugs: we are all here for you

Myangelavery -- How could they be so incompetent regarding your losses?! :grr: It's a shame to hear such diregard!!

Beach -- I hope you are feeling better... 

Kat -- Hope you are doing good!! We are all rooting you on!

Sooperhans -- So sorry AF got you, I am headed to join you too, my temp dove this morning and I got a :bfn: sigh... so I am just waiting for the :witch: to get me :(


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Emme and sorry that yours is on its way too :-( Come on next month!! In a few days we'll all feel a bit more positive and get working towards our bfp around the corner...xx :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Jayeriches, I was so sorry to read your story. But it sounds like your new Dr is a great find and just the person to have on board on your ttc journey. Fx for you.

Memebug, I was also really sad to read about your 3rd mc but you will find great support with these ladies on BnB.:hugs:

Sorry to all those ladies who didn't get their BFP this month, it's so tough when you do everything right. Even though part of me wants to get on with ttc again, part of me is dreading the stress and disappointment it brings...

:dust:


----------



## Emmediva

Sooperhans said:


> Thanks Emme and sorry that yours is on its way too :-( Come on next month!! In a few days we'll all feel a bit more positive and get working towards our bfp around the corner...xx :hugs:

Yes Soop, and so it will start again... 
When will I ovulate? When? When? Is that EWCM? :shrug: I think it is?! Is it stretchy, hmm I'll call it stretchy. Is that Ovulation pain or gas? :haha: is that a positive OPK?! It looks as dark as the control line. In fact in this light, I think would dare say it is as dark. Wait maybe my urine was too concentrated? Or maybe it wasn't concentrated as much? Am I barely going to get the surge, is this THE surge, or is it on it's way out? Argggggggg!!! It's enough to make you go crazy!!! :wacko: 
So.... If I don't spontaneously combust before this month is up, I'll have a chance to get pregnant. :dohh:
You know I just noticed your signature? You had mc's at the same time I did! December 2011 & February 2012.

Thanks Nicki, it is stressful, but what else can we do to get that dream baby we all desire? :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing ok,

Also, hello to the people who have just joined the thread, I'm sorry to hear about your losses xx

Meme I'm so sorry to hear about what you're going through at the moment, I am very similar to you because I can't get past 6 weeks either, everyone in this group is here to talk to xx

I am a bit fed up with my cycle now, I am on CD55 today however my boobs have started to hurt today yay!! (TMI I know but I want to shout it from the rooftops!!) This means that AF should be here within a week :o) I joined slimming world tonight, I have put on so much weight since my miscarriage in December, but now I am going to think positive, and adopt a new healthy me. 

Keep going everyone, we will all get there xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Haha yes you're right Emme...if I read back there are pages and pages where I'm like "does this mean this?"...so much for my "implantation dip" and spotting, and the lightheaded giddy I've been feeling and interpreting as a symptom....Pah. So here's to not self combusting and a bfp with Jan DDs :hugs: Then we can have something happier in common than mc dates hun xxxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Well done Thurl on your step to weightloss and hang in there on your super long cycle xx


----------



## Little J

hey ladies-

I am going thru my 2nd MC as we speak :cry:
I just wish we knew why this kept happening....
My Dr. had me take another blood test today bc she wants to see if my blood has a specific protein that is RH-. If thats the case, then it proves that my body is treating my baby as a foreign object and its causing my MC's (so my babies never stood a chance) there is medication to fix that tho in that indeed is the case, which it will cuase my body to make antibodies to prevent that from happening again, if that isnt the case, then i am not sure why this keeps happening :nope:

I am trying to think of how i can keep my self positive, its just so hard when all you can think about it "whats wrong with me?!"


----------



## jayeriches

Thanks Nikki

Soop/Emm: Sorry your af showed...kmfx that May will be the month for you guys. Emm--your post made me lol because that is actually how I feel...Is that a real line? Maybe it's just the glare from my glasses? Should I test again? Did I drink too much water before I decided to test?...it's so stressful, but super glad I am not the only one who does that.

Hi Thur: Hooray for achy boobs! I have put on quite a bit of weight after each loss this one was the worse because I stopped talking to everyone and going anywhere but my desk at work. I spent all my free time in bed with Mr. Food and Mrs. Television. I would love to lose 20lbs (of the embarrassing total gained) before I get my bfp but if I get a bfp first I'll definitely take it. 

You ladies are awesome...thank you for having me in your group.


----------



## Myangelavery

Jaye- i feel like you that everyone u know has their kids and having kids ....i feel like im late in the game also. I have wanted babies forever! Just try to keep your head up and keep trying!!! I could totally lose weight and have been told it may help with my b pressure but id rather just get preg again lol!!! Soop- i have used preseed soy isos and softcups! I got pg with first use of softcups no luck with pre seed but it is a great lube just dont use as much as they say! Its slippery. I have still have some spotting from my mc but am very excited to get back into ttc mode. Hopefully soon ill be symptom spotting with you ladies :))))


----------



## Myangelavery

O and soy isos(isoflavones) i heard work like clomid if taken at the right time in your cycle but be careful they gave me a gallbladder attack from the estrogen boost.


----------



## BeachChica

Meme & LittleJ - welcome and so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Soop - That damn witch showed... NO!!!!! :trouble: Well keep the temping because it will definitely help get you on your way to your BFP!!! Now that you have a month of history in there FF will show your fertile days. I don't think your LP is usually 20 days, that was probably the progesterone. How long are your cycles usually? You could probably subtract about 20 days from that and get your typical length. I am going to guess that it's about 11-12 days for you. 

I have been on a TTC break since my last MC in January. And I really frowned at my doctor when she told me to take a 6 month break, now I really feel like my body needed it. This is the first month that my temps have actually started to stabilize. Last year I was in and out of pregnancies and my body was all over the place. So those ladies that are giving it a little break or not having success right away, I just wanted to let you know that I know it's hard to wait but your body may very well need a break. I will be back to TTC next month. 

AFM - I am still sick. Yesterday I really felt like crap and had a headache. Today its more of a persistent cough and feeling a little better overall. I hope it goes away soon. I am so ready for the weekend.


----------



## Memebug6

Thank you everybody for your support, it really means alot. It's hard to talk to people about this, when they haven't experienced it. I feel bad for my husband because he has no idea what to say to me the past few days. He is sad of course, but isn't experiencing what I am. Hopefully the dr will find out what is happening soon. I feel pressure from my family to have kids, we have been trying for a few years to only end with mc's. I have a HUGE family and I seem to be the only one who can't stay pregnant. Everybody else is fertile mertile but me!


----------



## kmp

Beach, I will be joining you ttc next month, I think I will be oing end of may! How about you?

Meme, I feel the same way! There are about 14 kids under the age of 8 at all my family gatherings!! Even my brother who is 3 yrs younger than me and his 20 yr old fiance have a baby! Here I thought I was being responsible getting a few degrees, a career, and a stable marriage...We should've all got knocked up at age 16!!!


----------



## patiently

Hi everyone sorry for my absence I don't even know where to start I am just going to give a quick update and will post in more detail later. I had bloods taken and my hcg went from 958 to 145 I was happy and thought all was ok. Then I had the worst pain I have ever felt in my life. Was taken to hospital and after a scan saw my tube has ruptured. Within the hour I had surgery to remove it. I just feel numb. Such a huge drop in number but the scan showed the same size pregnancy sac. The dr said that the mtx works on the placenta but the pregnancy sac should shrink and eventually be reabsorbed but mine didn't. I think my levels would've gone down in a week or two instead I'm in hospital with one tube. Words can't even express how I'm feeling. Now how are we going to have our baby its going to take us forever to conceive with one tube! I can't even cry because my stomach is too sore. I know I said a quick update and its now an essay but I'm just writing on my phone so will be able to comment properly when I get in.


----------



## Neversaynever

Oh shit patiently :hugs: I know you're feeling crappy right now and understandably so...but let me tell you...people still get pregnant with one tube and all is ok. YOU will also get pregnant with you rainbow baby too...have the hope :hugs:

To the two ladies that ate starting back in on the fruit loop crazy train of trying again next month...it's hard...we all know that and I just want to wish you lots of luck and :dust:

Seems like there's been a lot of sadness and you all need something to cheer you up..each other :friends: along with a sticky BFP :hugs:

XxX


----------



## BeachChica

Kmp - I should probably O aournd mid-May. Its hard to tell because I have been Oing somewhere around CD12-CD17 :shrug:

Patiently - OMgosh. When it rains it pours doesn't it!!!??? :hugs: Like NSN said, there are lots of ladies on here that still get pregnant with 1 tube. Give your body a break and you will be back to TTC again in no time!!! 

Soop - what did you decide on the bloodwork?


----------



## Emmediva

Patiently, I am so sorry you had to endure that, it's hard as it is having recurrent mc's but having a tube removed :hugs: like Neversaynever & BeachChica said, there are others who have one tube and were able to get get pregnant :thumbup: so just let your body heal and try again. Sending you lots of positive thoughts.
AFM... I am waiting on AF but it still has not shown... instead, how about my temp skyrocketted this morning?! :dohh: I have no idea what my body is up to now :nope: took another test this morning and I really didn't see anything, so :shrug: I'll prob test tomorrow morning again if the :witch: does not show... How about I played with FF, and took the OPK test results off, and this made my OV date move to CD17, so this would make it 12dpo for me instead of 15dpo!!! I am going to spontanously combust!!!


----------



## jayeriches

Patiently so sorry for what you are going through...I do know a few people that have conceived and had healthy babies with one tube. Don't give up.


----------



## jayeriches

I just came back from my appt with the new Dr. He finally got all the test and autopsy results together. It was so depressing...the losses so far are unrelated. If I get pregnant again...it will be a hard pregnancy...the goal would be for me to make it to 28 weeks...as it's unlikely for me to make it full term. I need to start taking baby asprin and prenatals now. If I make it to 16 weeks I would have to be on lovenox and progesterone. This would address the things that happened with the 2nd loss. With the first it looks like my baby had some genetic abnormalities so it's a good thing he didn't make it because his life would probably have been hell if he lived. They can't figure out what type of abnormality he had, because the cells they took didn't grow. They still have some of his tissue samples so they can send those off to examine the DNA and see if they can figure it what he had that way. He said I can start trying if I want to but I feel like such shit. How can I try again when there is a possibility that the next baby could have some random abnormality that could cause another loss or for the baby to have a difficult (and possibly short) life? He suggested doing IVF but we don't even know what it is we are looking for so how could they check for the abnormality before transferring the embryo? Ugh...why does it have to be so hard???


----------



## lexi374

Patiently im so so sorry hun, you have been through such a shit time, but this really sucks! However dont lose hope as the others have said it is totally possible to get pregnant with 1 tube. I wonder would the nhs offer you any sort of assistance now? x :hugs:

Emme looking good i hope you get your bfp tom! :hugs: x

Jay :hugs: just because 1 baby had some abnormalities it doesnt mean every baby would. Shouldnt lovenox start from bfp?? x

Afm....well temp went up just a tiny bit this morning, nothing major. I ummed and ahhed over doing a test, anyway long story short i got my bfp. :wacko:

Anyway you think id be happy but i was sucking up the tears on the way to work, im just so stressed about this whole thing! Plus i have no symptoms except cramping! No sore boobs at all! And im sure im destined for another c/p, mc! :cry:

Ive started steroids, went to doc to get more progesterone and now shes told me shes referring me to professor quenby in coventry to be under her care as my local hospitals wont take me on under her protocol! So ill have to drive 70 miles for a scan when i have a hospital on my doorstep! :growlmad:

I asked if i could have bloods done after the last chemical and she said no! Needs to be asked for by consultants not gps, what a load of bullshit! I need to know things are going the right way or i have to stop meds. So looks like ill be doing a few tests over the next couple of weeks and hoping the lines get darker! :shrug:

:dust: and :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## lexi374

Welcome little j sorry for your losses :hugs: x

Thurl congrats on weight loss, and heres hoping af makes her entrance soon :hugs: x


----------



## patiently

Lexi congrats i am so psychic arent i!!! I knew this would be your month hun. Try not to stress all will be ok. One day at a time ok. Good luck amd sending lots of sticky vibes your way
Thank you everyone for your comments. x


----------



## Sooperhans

Wow, so much going on everywhere! Little J, so sorry you are going through a loss and please look after yourself. I hope your blood tests reveal something you can do differently next time x

Patiently, Jeez I'm so so sorry you are going through this and I hope you recover very quickly. Can you get help from the NHS to conceive next time? 

Jaye, I hope all the meds help you next time. Wouldn't the progesterone start before or just after a bfp?

Lexi.....rahhhhhh hhhhhooooooorrrrrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! Well done and so pleased for you! That is amazing news but shit you have to travel so far, and you should have a blood test :-( Hope the news sinks in and you can relax sweetie, so happy for you xxx 

No Beach, didn't get hcg tested. AF in full swing, Boooo x


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi Congrats!!! :happydance: there's no reason why this pregnancy should not work out, I know it's hard after a mc, why does the innocence have to be taken away from us?! I am praying for you, sending lots of positive thoughts. I hope I get a BFP too, but am not too positive, yet I am asking you to stay positive :haha:

AFM... I went and purchased some progesterone cream on my lunch break and am going to call my progesterone supplements in tonight, I didn't take it yesterday because I ran out. I went to restroom an hour ago and when I wiped I saw cm and a tiny dot of blood, not bright red, sorta like burgundy brown. Went again awhile ago and nothing just some cm. I do feel cramping though, so I go to the restroom expecting to see AF :nope: we'll see tomorrow morning if the :witch: does not arrive later today... I am still perplexed over FF, I am not positive I did surge when I got the positives or if it was negative because the lines were definately not as dark as the control lines...


----------



## lexi374

Thanks ladies i appreciate it. :hugs:

Patiently you are my little mystic meg! :hugs: :thumbup:

Emme just looked at your chart, i think its possible you ovd on cd 17? FX for a bfp tom! :hugs: 

Soop thanks hun i will travel as much as it takes for a healthy baby, it does seem ridiculous though, my gp just wants rid of me! FX for you this month. :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

Started spotting today :( how did I get preg naturally twice each time on the first cycle trying and now it has been over a year and I can't?


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats Lexi!! That's such fab news. As patiently said, all you can do is take it a day at a time. I would say 'try to relax' but know how tough that is!

Patiently and Jaye, sorry to hear what you've been going through. Sending you positive vibes and :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

Jayriches, I am so sorry :hugs: I am not understanding what they told you about lovenox? My ob/gyn ran some blood work for me last Friday, she told me if the tests determined I needed it I would have to take it as soon as I got a BFP? 
Thanks Lexi, send me lots of baby :dust: :)
Notoptimistic, I've heard sometimes the body gets used to the amount of Clomid and needs to have a higher dosage, what is the dosage you are taking?


----------



## notoptimistic

Emme, I was on 50mg a couple cycles ago (for just one cycle while I was waiting for my first appointment with the RE) then no meds last cycle while all the testing was going on.tThos cycle I was on 100mg and had my first iui.


----------



## BeachChica

Emme - FX that you just had a little implantation bleeding. Your temps look good! :thumbup:

Jay :hugs: I agree with the others. ! chromosomal problem does not mean you will have others. They should be able to give you some answers from the tissue. Also there is IVF w/ PGD which is what they have recommended for me due to my losses. They would fertilize and then test the embryos for chromosomal problems before they are implanted. It's quite expensive though, but a good option for some peace of mind!

Lexi - Whoa... a BFP!!! :yipee: I know how you feel after the losses, it's hard not to stress but enjoy, one of these HAS to stick for us!!! Think POSITIVE thoughts!!! I've heard a lot of people talk about that Prof. How is your sickness doing my the way? I had a crap night of sleep last night with all the coughing! :growlmad:

Sooper - so aorry about AF but glad you are on to the next cycle. Yeah for the temping!!! :happydance:

Noto op- do you temp? That might help pinpoint O for you. DH and I were "shooting in the dark" for our first year. I never realized you had such a short "window of opportunity". Now after charting we usually get pregnant on our 2nd cycle of trying. 


So I have I have a funny story for you girls....
so I just got home from work, checked the mail and porch like I always do and whoa!!!!.... what do I find... a PACKAGE!!!! :wohoo: 
It's my this weekend birthday, so it seems fitting that I would receive a box at my door right!!!??? It was well packaged and said "perishable" on the side, so I thought what is this... maybe someone sent me a dessert for my birthday!!! :yipee: Well I open it up (super excited still about the arrival of it) only to find that its a box if vaginal inserts (progesterone) in a huge box packed with ice packs and bubble wrap. WTF :growlmad: That's no birthday :cake: present!!! On top of that they sent me a $60 bill to go along with it!!! :trouble: Trying to get this sorted now with my insurance! UGh!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Beach and yes, yay for temping! Although as much as it informs, it does also confuse me! Easily done  Now I have a month of it under my belt, it's onwards and upwards, bfp I'm coming to get you in May....

Ah lovely that it's nearly your birthday! That is funny, expecting something nice and tasty and getting suppositories instead! Not quite so appetising...I hope you get lots of decent surprises and gifts still. When's your actual birthday? And then holiday - lots to look forward to! :hugs:

I'm expecting the pre-seed to arrive at work next week. No point in getting it sent home as I'm not there. I do imagine a scenario where a colleague asks if it's something nice, as everyone often does with deliveries. Wonder what their faces would be like if I come out with "oh the usual, just some sperm friendly lube"....hehe!!

Xx


----------



## wookie130

Lexi...CONGRATS!!! Praying this is your sticky bean!

Patiently, I'm finally getting caught up around here, and I wanted to tell you how sorry I am you're going through this nightmare. You can definitely get pregnant with one tube, dear. The only direction your journey can take from here on out is up, you know? Sending you tons of prayers, girl.


----------



## Lukas

Hi ladies, I have been away for a while have some news got mine and dh tests back and everything is normal so we thought we would try again last month and I am now 1 week wait I have tested and it has come back POS I couldn't believe I am happy and nervous at the same time.. I am seeing my OB in 2 weeks I really hope this one stick.. Just want to share with you ladies... Hope you are well and sending you all baby dust xx


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper- my actual birthday is Sunday. It's the big 39 for me :nope: I told DH this is my last year of my 30's (boooohoooo) :cry: good luck to you this month! Hopefully May will be a great month for the rest of us!!!!

Lukas- congrats! :happydance: FX for you


----------



## wookie130

Congrats Lukas!


----------



## Emmediva

Congratulations Lukas!!
Beachchica, happy early Bday! Hopefully you get a lil bean for a gift :)
AFM, I am so confused :nope: my temp was super high this morning, I was feeling positive, then I went to the restroom to pee, when I wiped my spotting had got worse :( I am now at work wearing a pad and have light flow & light cramping. I am out this month, goodbye to a 2012 baby... I know the odds were against me getting pregnant this month since I had a Chemical last month but still :cry: and the high temp just baffles me. I took a progesterone supplement last night, but even before on progesterone my temp dove right on cue for AF... I hope my doc has the results from my blood test back soon.


----------



## Sooperhans

That's great Lukas...2 bfps in a week here, a good week for this thread! Hoping the trend continues. I hope your check up shows everything as it should be :hugs:

Ah, that's exciting Beach! You are one day after one of my sisters, and also the Queen!  I love birthdays and hope your dh, family and friends make a big fuss of you! :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

:-( Sorry you are getting confusing and mixed signals Emme...hoping you get answers and sorry if you are out. Pah....it's frustrating isn't it x


----------



## Emmediva

Well CD1 it is for me, I am officially starting a new cycle, onward & upward... I can't mope forever... So my plan this month will be taking Soy Isoflavones, Natures Clomid CD5-9, hopefully this works again, it worked last month :)
Lots of baby :dust: to all :)


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations lukas! :happydance: H and H 9 months! x

Beach my throat is fine now, really strange was so sore outa nowhere! I wonder if it was anything to do with implantation?! :shrug: Hope you feel better soon. :hugs: i hope you have a great birthday! x

Emme sorry hun i hope you are not out. :hugs:

Thanks wookie :hugs:

Afm just having some cramping, nothing else. Prof Q emailed back i am seeing her 30th April x


----------



## lexi374

Oh sorry emme fx for this month, i took soy isos too! :hugs: x


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave: Thanks for the birthday wishes!

Still battling this stupd cold. The coughing has gotten so bad that I've had to wear a pad. I cough so hard to the point where I'm almost going to throw up and/or pee my pants. :nope: Its awful!


----------



## wookie130

Beachchica, pop some vitamin C, or drink a nice tall glass of orange juice! Kick that cold in the arse!!!!!!!!!

Me, I'm on CD 12. DH and I just BD'ed. I'm on "high" on my CBFM, and the afternoon smiley digi OPK's are still yielding negatives, but I still have to take one later today, so we'll see. I'm definitely approaching my fertile window.


----------



## Ladyfog

Just catching up on everyone's news.

Patiently, I'm so sorry you are still going through such a shit time, it really isn't fair :cry: Everyone is right when they say you can still get pregnant with one tube though so please don't give up hope. I have a friend who has just had an ovary removed due to a large fibroid - her ovary hasn't been working for quite a while but her body had already learnt to compensate by ovulating every month from the one. So, just because you have one tube doesn't mean you'll ovulate less frequently. Are your family being any more understanding? Has being in hospital made them realise how serious what you've been through really is?

Lexi - Big congratulations!! :happydance: I really hope this is your sticky bean - I didn't have many symptoms at the start either - just cramping and pulling in my tummy. The sore boobs didn't turn up for a couple of weeks.

Beach - Happy birthday! Hopefully you're progesterone supositories are are birthday present in disguise - your chance of a baby this year!

Congrats lukus - just take one day at a time :hugs:

To everyone who dealing with disappointent this month - remember that the first day of AF is also the first day of a new cycle. You will all get there eventually. 

Good luck to anyone who is waiting to try and test! :dust:

AFM, just ticking along really - everything is going well. Only 8 weeks left a work now, which seems crazy!! Almost as crazy as only 10 and a half weeks to go until my due date!


----------



## kmp

Stupid Pampers commercial!....made me cry. When will I get off this emotional rollercoaster?!


----------



## lexi374

Hi lady and thanks! Good to hear from you! Eeeekkkk you are nearly 30 weeks!! :thumbup: :hugs:

Still no symptoms, cramping for a few days but that seems to have stopped now, the only thing i have is insomnia! Wide awake at 5am! Oh and i feel really irritable, i dunno if its pregnancy related, steroid related or just being a moody cow! :shrug: 

Took a frer yest and the line was darker going to do another 1 tuesday and hope its darker again.... As mean gp wont do bloods! :growlmad:

Beach i hope you had a nice birthday and you have started to feel better? :hugs:

Kmp :hugs:

Patiently how are doing hun?? I hope you are ok :hugs:

How is everybody else getting on? :hugs: xxx


----------



## lexi374

Oh and wookie happy :sex: x


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok xx

Patiently so sorry to hear what you are going through, but it is definately still possible to have a healthy pregnancy, you just have to let your body heal and keep thinking positively xx

Lexi congratulations, such good news :) How many weeks are you? xx

I finally got AF yesterday woohooooo!! :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, the Pampers commercial where they show all of the newborns and the kitchey violin music??? I KNOW, RIGHT??????????? I've been known to sit there with a bag of chips, and box of tissue, sniffling and bawling over that one. You are not alone.

Well, I'm not ovulating...yet. Digi opk's aren't giving me my smiley yet, but I'm getting close, as those lines were definitely darker today, and the monitor is still on high.


----------



## BeachChica

Wookie - are you getting lots of :sex: in???? FX for you this month! I will be stalking your chart!!! :)

Lexi - what's up with your doctor not taking bloods. That's so ridiculous. I hear you about the insomnia. I think it might be nerves. I was so nervous after I got pregnant after losses. My heart would not stop racing. I felt like I had been drinking Red Bull all night. 

AFM - Ugh I had a horrible birthday weekend dealing with this cold. :cry: Yesterday I had enough and called the doctor. They called in some prescription meds for me so I hope to start getting better soon. I do feel a little better today. This is all really pissing me off as my chart was looking so good early in the month and now with being sick I'm not sure what's going on. I am not even really sure I O'd, my temps are so low. I have never seen anything like it!! Ugh. AF please get here soon, I am ready to move on to my next TTC month!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join your group? Thanks so much to those of you who started it and have continued on with it. This is exactly the position I'm in right now. I am in the process of experiencing my 3rd miscarriage in 6 months :( The first was an empty sac discovered at 12 weeks (had a d&e), second was a natural loss at 6 1/2 weeks, and this most recent one was a MMC with baby measuring 7+2 when I was supposed to be 8+4. I never saw a baby in either of my previous 2 pregnancies, so this one has been especially difficult. It breaks my heart that my little one had a beating heart that just stopped. 

Anyway, we're going to start some fertility testing soon to see if we can figure out what's happening. We would really like to start our family sooner rather than later, and it has been a devastating past 6 months lost to failed pregnancies. However, we are blessed in that we seem to get pregnant fairly easily, so despite the depressing reality we're dealing with right now, I do feel positive about the future. I'm hoping that my case is one that has an "easy" solution (e.g. progesterone or heparin).

cheers xx


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome Hope and so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Are you waiting to MC on your own this time or are they planning another D&C for you? Have any of your losses been tested? I am hoping that the testing gives you some answers and that it will be an easy fix so you can get your sticky bean!!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi BeachChica, thanks for your note. I'm very sorry for your losses as well :hugs:. 

I'm trying to wait to M/C on my own this time. My doctor gave me misoprostol to jumpstart the process, but I want to wait at least a week to see what happens. It's been 3 days since I started spotting, and I think things are starting to pick up. I'm experiencing AF cramps now so I am anticipating things to keep going from here. I will be so glad if I'm able to pass it naturally rather than use the miso - I hear nothing but horror stories about the stuff! The next best option would be a d&c, but again, hopefully things will progress on their own.

No, I haven't had any tests done yet. They offered it to me after the last loss, but I refused on the basis that I'm young, healthy, and have no history of any issues in my family. However, with a third loss now, we are definitely going forward with the testing.

What about you - have you had any tests done? I'm curious to see what the process is like. From the sounds of it the tests take forever to carry out. *argh*


----------



## Loopyla

Hi ladies hope you're all ok, I posted quite a while back and havent been back on here for a couple of weeks hope u dont mind me joining u all again!I just had a read over the last few page to catch up.
Congrats to ladies with bfps thats awesome!
Beach -happy birthday 
I've just got a question and I was hoping someone could help me im proper confused, we r trying our last month before we get referred to the fertility clinic and have decided to use the superdrug ovulation sticks, i started using them on cycle day 7 and got a positive. But everyday after that I have got a positive or nearly positive and its been over a week, Im still using them because i got 2 packs. am i doing something wrong here, Ive followed the instructions. Im confused :S 
xx


----------



## Emmediva

BeachChica, I hope you feel better soon, so sorry you the cold has not gone away. 

Hopestruck, I am sorry you are going through this, it is so hard to lose a lil beanie :hugs: I hope the testing gives you your much needed answers and hopefully like you said they can prescribe something to help you.

Wookie130, get lots & lots of :sex: in there :thumbup: rooting you on!! 

Lexi, WTH is up with them not wanting to do a beta?? This would SOOO put your mind at ease! :grr: I'm mad with you! 

Kmp, so sorry the pampers commercial got you down :hugs: itsucks we have to have such a hard time getting out lil baby.

AFM, I am starting Soy Isoflavones today!! :happydance: CD5-9 here we go, hopefully I have a good outcome. [-o&lt; I go to the doctor on Friday for my lab results, I am worried the nurse just called me last week to tell me the results were in but gave no info other than telling me the doc needs me to take baby aspirin every day while TTC. :grr: doctors!!


----------



## BeachChica

hopestruck said:


> Hi BeachChica, thanks for your note. I'm very sorry for your losses as well :hugs:.
> 
> I'm trying to wait to M/C on my own this time. My doctor gave me misoprostol to jumpstart the process, but I want to wait at least a week to see what happens. It's been 3 days since I started spotting, and I think things are starting to pick up. I'm experiencing AF cramps now so I am anticipating things to keep going from here. I will be so glad if I'm able to pass it naturally rather than use the miso - I hear nothing but horror stories about the stuff! The next best option would be a d&c, but again, hopefully things will progress on their own.
> 
> No, I haven't had any tests done yet. They offered it to me after the last loss, but I refused on the basis that I'm young, healthy, and have no history of any issues in my family. However, with a third loss now, we are definitely going forward with the testing.
> 
> What about you - have you had any tests done? I'm curious to see what the process is like. From the sounds of it the tests take forever to carry out. *argh*

Hopestruck - the D&C's are not really bad. I have had 3. Its helps you move on a little faster and you are able to have the tissue tested which might not be a bad idea since you are on MC #3. I had MC #3 tested and it was a chromosomal problem. MC #4 was supposed to be tested for me but something got screwed up at the hospital. It would have been helpful for me to have the results of both to see if they were the same issue or something else. Just something to think about. 
I did start seeing a RE after my 3rd MC and went through all of the testing. If you have any questions, feel free to ask away. Most of my testing has come back normal so there were really no explainations for my losses. My doctor just chalked it up to bad luck. They did discover a high homocysteine level which I now take extra Folic Acid for. I did get pregnant with #4 after the testing and tested low for progesterone. My non-pregnant levels were fine but after pregnancy they were not up to where they should have been. By the time I started taking the progesterone I was already at 7 weeks so not sure if it would have made a difference taking it earlier. I had about 3 scans where I saw a HB and everything was looking OK until I started bleeding at about 10 weeks. Since the tissue was not tested I have have nothing to go on for this loss. Next pregnancy (I am on a 6 month break and will start TTC again next month), DH and I will be on an antibiotic from CD3 for 10 days and I will be on Progesterone starting at 3 BPO to see if it makes a difference this time. I am also on: Prenatals, DHA, 2mg Folic Acid, 200mg CoQ10 and baby aspirin. The testing process does take about 3-4 months because they test in stages. Hope that helps. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks so much for all the info BeachChica. I'm sorry to hear that you weren't given any answers. I can only imagine how frustrating that must be. That's great that they are taking a precautionary approach and have you on some antibiotics and other supplements. I took prenatals, extra folic acid, baby aspirin and royal jelly this time around, but it obviously was not enough for me. I am slightly encouraged though, as this pregnancy made it farther than the last two (in terms of baby's development).

I did have a D&C with my first loss, but I healed much faster from my natural M/C which is one of the reasons I'm hoping to do it again. I think they did testing on that one, and she said they would report back if there was anything to report (ie. if it was NOT chromosomally abnormal). I never heard back, so I am assuming that was the case. The second one happened at home, and to be honest I never even saw any tissue - must have been a very early loss. This time around, they gave me a little canister in which to put the "products". I'm quite upset by the prospect of having to dig my baby out of the mess and carry it away in a little plastic jar, but if it gives us answers, I'll do it. So hopefully we'll find out something. 

I'm so not looking forward to 3-4 months of tests :( Truthfully I hope they identify something in my blood right away so we can start thinking about trying sooner rather than later.

Thanks so much again. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Hopestruck- my doctor did not want us trying during the testing process in case they found something, they wanted to get it corrected before I got pregnant again. It felt like forever! Even with the high homocysteine, this can cause spinebifida so he did not want us trying until these levels got to a normal range. Good luck and you've come to the right place for support. Many girls in this thread have had mutilple losses and now have successful pregnancies! I hope you get answers quickly and can get on to making your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Welcome hopestruck sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Thurl im 16dpo so only 4 and a bit weeks. Are you doing anything different this month? :hugs:

Emme i did 80mg of soy cd4-8 this month, good luck hope it works for you. :hugs:

Beach hope those meds kick in. :hugs:

Loopyla are you taking clomid? Ive heard that can give lots of false positives, you should try temping as well as opks. :hugs:

Wookie fx you catch that egg. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, what else besides Soy did you take this cycle? I am taking Baby aspirin, Maca Root - CD11, CoQ10, Mucinex CD10-? and will take progesterone supplements after O is confirmed 3 days later.


----------



## kmp

Emmediva or anyone who can answer my silly question, I see a lot of ppl taking soy. Is this a recommendation from drs for a specific deficiency or just to boost fertility? I have had no trouble getting pregnant (just staying pregnant) in the past, but might want to take it for an extra assurance if it just boosts fertility.


----------



## Emmediva

Kmp, I found Soy Isoflavones after some research, I have a 'small' Pharmacopia of supplements beside my bed :haha: It supposedly is natures Clomid, you take it like Clomid and it makes you ovulate. I'm taking 75mg daily, I just want to make sure I am ovulating each month and get an extra advantage :shrug: I've heard good things about it, just do lots of research I you try it... It's not supposed to be used if you take soy products daily...


----------



## lexi374

Emmediva said:


> Kmp, I found Soy Isoflavones after some research, I have a 'small' Pharmacopia of supplements beside my bed :haha: It supposedly is natures Clomid, you take it like Clomid and it makes you ovulate. I'm taking 75mg daily, I just want to make sure I am ovulating each month and get an extra advantage :shrug: I've heard good things about it, just do lots of research I you try it... It's not supposed to e used if you take soy products daily...

Or if you have thyroid problems! :hugs:

I take Pregnare care plus with omega 3, vit d3, an extra b complex think it has b6 b12 and folic acid, and progesterone at 5 dpo. Also try and keep warm during tww, my acupuncturist told me that, keep your abdomen covered and feet warm. :hugs: x


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Hope

Welcome but sorry you find yourself here...

I had to wait 8 wks between the scan of my 3rd mmc and my tests. They had to allow for the week wait for the erpc and then 6 weeks for any pregnancy hormones to clear. They tested what they took away from the erpc and it was all chromosomoly (?) normal so no need to test DH. They did lots of 3D scans of my uterus to test for anomalies (slight dip in top, hopefully nothing to worry about) and took lots of bloods. It was about another 6 weeks for the results but everything was 'normal'. Although this was frustrating it gives me hope that we'll get lucky one of these days.

Like Beach we were advised not to ttc for the whole process in case they found anything they could solve. And I have to say the 4 months of enforced NotTTC was so good for us. I hadn't realised quite how obsessed I'd become about it - ov sticks, hpts, baby sex... In that time DH and I talked loads, went out, had fun, enjoyed some quality us time, and I just relaxed a bit. It was what we needed and I feel in a much better place for some head space. 

FX for you! X


----------



## thurl30

Hi Lexi, fingers X for you xx I am going to BD for longer this month, just because my last cylce was so out of wack I don't have a clue when I ovulate, I am also going to perservere with the OPK to see if I can find out when I ovulate, I never know this! I weighed in tonight and lost 5.5lbs :) I am hoping that being healthier and losing weight will help sort my cycles out. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## lexi374

Thanks thurl. :hugs:

Im feeling hungry, waking early and seriously constipated! :blush: lol! 

Emotionally.... im feeling nervous and scared. 

Well done on the weight loss! :thumbup:

Yep defo try and bd as much as poss that way you will have it covered, its hard to keep it up sometimes though when you have longer cycles or are unsure when you ovulate. :hugs:

FX for you this month! xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Sounds good to me Lexi :winkwink: I can't remember who mentioned insomnia, but that's been a major pregnancy symptom for me - I haven't had a good nights sleep since I concieved and I doubt I will after the little lady turns up either!

Hopestruck, sorry you find yourself here and I hope this MC goes easy on you :hugs:. I know this sounds a bit grisly, but if you need to save what comes out then I've heard that putting a collander in the toilet can make it easier to 'catch' anything that comes out.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're weeks are going OK :flower:


----------



## lexi374

Me and beach said about it! Its waking up so early, drives me mad!

Oh no you mean it doesnt get any better?!? :wacko: :dohh:

Im going to post my tests if anyone wants to have a look...


Spoiler


----------



## Ladyfog

Lovely lines :thumbup:

It hasn't got any better for me - it's not terrible every night but I rarely sleep really well anymore, either due to crazy dreams or finding it difficult to get comfy - turning over requires quite a lot of effort to get bump to move with me! The insomnia gets me most when I wake up for a wee at 3am and then I just can't get back to sleep :shrug: Still, I can't complain - the little lady is having a good kick at the moment and it makes it all worth while :thumbup:


----------



## lexi374

Ah bless her she will be out before you know it. :hugs: x


----------



## hopestruck

Lexi - congratulations on the BFP! Those look like perfect lines to me.

Ladyfog - I'm definitely an insomniac preggo as well. It's usually one of the first signs I'm pregnant! My first pregnancy I slept like a log, but the last two I literally can't get enough, no matter how hard I try to go to bed early or sleep in. Such a drag, but I think it's (in some twisted way) the body getting you ready for sleepless nights to come :)

(TMI ALERT)
AFM, well I have officially passed the baby. I had some stronger cramps for about 20 minutes during dinner last night, then when I went to the bathroom about an hour later it literally just slipped out. I looked down just as it plunked into the water, and thank goodness too, as it probably would have gone right down the hole. I pulled it out and OH and I spent some time admiring our little baby. I know some ladies are repulsed by the idea, but it was really meaningful and amazing for me to see it, especially since I never saw anything during either of my previous losses. It really looked perfect in there. It encouraged me that my body could create such an amazing thing, but also worried me because I now fear that I may be the problem, and it's so upsetting to think that it could be something in me choking off the life of my baby.

Anyway, the overall experience of passing the sac was pretty painless. I only started experiencing really intense cramps early this morning starting around 3:30 AM (they woke me up, and I wasn't able to get back to sleep and have been up since then). They were accompanied by a lot of bleeding, mainly bright fresh looking blood. Even with the painkillers from the doctor, it was extremely intense and painful. Not unbearable, but not something I'd ever wish upon anyone. The cramps subsided by around 8am, and have come and gone intermittently since then. Overall though, I think the process is pretty much complete. Hope you don't mind that I shared that story on here, just wanted to bring those interested up to speed. 

I'm now looking forward to healing up and starting on those tests. Fingers crossed we can get the process started soon.


----------



## BeachChica

Hope - glad you finally got through that process. :hugs: I just went through something very similar in January and I was shocked how "stuff" just came pouring out. I wasn't as strong as you through, as I almost passed out from all the blood and DH had to do the "collecting." It was awful! I still ended up having to have a D&C the next day to get the rest of the tissue that had not passed. I was about 10 weeks when that happened. 

Like Nikki said - the NTNP break is nice and honestly, after the 5 month break I took this time after my loss, I really think your body needs it. Last year I was in and out of pregnancies almost the whole year! 

Lexi - your pics look great. When is your first appt with the doc? 

Soop - How is your new cycle going? 

AFM - my temps have been whacked this month, but I have been sick. Waiting for AF to get here so I can get on with my next TTC cycle!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachChica

Oh, do any of you girls know about vitamin Super B-Complex? I can't remember if this was a good one to add to my pill box or not. or if I would be better skipping this one and getting the Vitamin D.
I went in to get vitamin D the other day but got this instead by accident. Now I am wondering if I should take it or return it for the Vitamin D. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Nicki123

Hi beach. I don't know much about vitamin D, but I took a B complex when I had spotting after ov and a short luteal phase. It cleared it right up and lengthened my cycle.

Hopestruck sorry to hear what you've just been through. :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey Beach, no I'm not up on those vitamins, sorry! I hope you are feeling better and geared up for ttc again, I'm pleased you feel the rest has been beneficial. :hugs:

Hope, I'm so sorry you are going through your mc, I hope you are on the road to recovery now. I really panicked when I passed mine before, I had this horrid feeling of not knowing what to do both times. You have been really strong :hugs:

Lexi your lines are great and your mind must be buzzing still from your bfp, I hope you sleep well soon. Have you tried night time herbal teabags from health shops before bedtime? They have a blend of nice and relaxing ingredients. Have you got an early scam lined up? I can't remember what you said.*

Lady great to hear from you and I hope you are otherwise healthy despite the insomnia!

Does anyone know how Kat is getting on? I have been wondering about her.

I hope everyone else is well? I'm cd9 with a bit of a rise today. Hmm wonder if I'll ov early this time? Who knows. I got my pre-seed through, will give that a whirl this week!


----------



## Ladyfog

Hopestruck, you wrote about passing your baby beautifully - you are dealing with all the pain so well and I hope the worst is now over. Look after yourself as reality sets in and allow yourself to grieve as well if you need to :hugs::hugs: 

One thing that helped me when I passed my baby who had died at 8ish weeks was that most of the main chomosome bits are needed by 8/9 weeks and if baby is missing a vital bit, then the body will just stop the process - baby is perfect up until that point but just does have a bit it needs to go further. I never found out a reason for my MCs but as they were at different times, like yours I assumed that they were for different (possibly chromosomal) reasons, and therefore probably just bad luck. As you will be tested, I hope you get some answers, but if you don't, take hope that your body is working with you to create that perfect baby one day soon :flower:

Beach, sorry I don't know anything about suppliments!

Lexi, be careful with herbal teas - you'd be surprised at the number of seemingly harmless herbs that you're meant to avoid when pregnant so just check before you take anything :hugs:

Good morning to everyone else :hi:


----------



## lexi374

Hope im so sorry you had to go through that, but you seem to be handling it so well. I hope you get through the testing process quickly. :hugs:

Lady thanks for the tip i know some herbs are quite dangerous during pregnancy, i think i will just avoid everything! :hugs:

Beach i take a b complex and vit d3! :hugs:

Soop good luck this cycle! :hugs:

I have my first appointment monday 5pm, will keep you posted.

Im home at the mo, i had an outbreak of impetigo on my lip last friday, havent had it for a few years, the cream i had was out of date, thought it was getting better but this morning it has spread. So ive got new cream from doc and im home for the next couple of days as its highly contagious and i work in a nursery! Its really sore and i look like a minger!! :growlmad:

I hope it means my immune system is very low at the moment and baby is being accepted!! FX! 

:dust: for all you ladies this month, come on i need some1 to hold my hand on this roller coaster!! Whos it gonna be??!! :hugs: xx


----------



## lexi374

Soop kat has been posting on a pal thread, she has seen the heartbeat, so far so good i think! :hugs: x


----------



## lexi374

Omg just found out my bf i work with is having a girl!! :cloud9: So excited for her! 

I think she secretly wanted girl although she said boy would be easier cos of the hair (Dad is african) i guess she better learn how to braid afro hair lol!! :winkwink: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh that's great about Kat, thanks for letting me know Lexi x These teabags I mean are camomile, peppermint and spearmint but best to exercise caution too. I have everything crossed for your appt xxx


----------



## wookie130

Hey, everyone! I believe I may be beginning the 2 ww...the first official 2 ww since my miscarriage in February. And it's a medicated cycle too (Clomid). My temp spiked this morning, and I'm hoping it stays up, and our bding was timed well.

Feel free to peek at my chart, and let me know what you think!


----------



## ayclobes

Hey Ladies, I've been MIA, but i'm back! Can anyone suggest a good bbt thermometer? i need to start using one asap, for next af. We are still ttc, while trying to get everything done for getting licensed for foster care and adopting our neice's 2 1/2 month old son..hopefully by august.


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning all! Thank you all so much for your kind words. I certainly didn't feel very good or strong going through the whole process, but in some ways I think it makes me more motivated to make our forever baby happen.



BeachChica said:


> Hope - glad you finally got through that process. :hugs: I just went through something very similar in January and I was shocked how "stuff" just came pouring out. I wasn't as strong as you through, as I almost passed out from all the blood and DH had to do the "collecting." It was awful! I still ended up having to have a D&C the next day to get the rest of the tissue that had not passed. I was about 10 weeks when that happened.
> 
> Like Nikki said - the NTNP break is nice and honestly, after the 5 month break I took this time after my loss, I really think your body needs it. Last year I was in and out of pregnancies almost the whole year!

Is is a little surprising! I think I was lucky, because I didn't really have a pouring or gush happen like a lot of other women. Mine was more like a really, really heavy period, which I was thankful for, except that it had me changing pads every 2-3 hours (mainly for comfort), ugh!

I'm hearing your on the break thing. I think my body probably needs a break too. I've been pregnant for 7 months in the last year...with nothing to show for it! :cry: I am starting to come to terms with the idea of waiting, though it is hard to do after being so determined to make it happen asap!



Sooperhans said:


> Hope, I'm so sorry you are going through your mc, I hope you are on the road to recovery now. I really panicked when I passed mine before, I had this horrid feeling of not knowing what to do both times. You have been really strong :hugs:
> 
> I hope everyone else is well? I'm cd9 with a bit of a rise today. Hmm wonder if I'll ov early this time? Who knows. I got my pre-seed through, will give that a whirl this week!

Thank you Sooperhans, your words mean a lot to me. :hugs:

It sounds like you're close to O! We used pre-seed with 2 of our BFPs and I have a new tube waiting for us when we TTC again. I swear by that stuff. KMFX for yoU!



Ladyfog said:


> Hopestruck, you wrote about passing your baby beautifully - you are dealing with all the pain so well and I hope the worst is now over. Look after yourself as reality sets in and allow yourself to grieve as well if you need to :hugs::hugs:
> 
> One thing that helped me when I passed my baby who had died at 8ish weeks was that most of the main chomosome bits are needed by 8/9 weeks and if baby is missing a vital bit, then the body will just stop the process - baby is perfect up until that point but just does have a bit it needs to go further. I never found out a reason for my MCs but as they were at different times, like yours I assumed that they were for different (possibly chromosomal) reasons, and therefore probably just bad luck. As you will be tested, I hope you get some answers, but if you don't, take hope that your body is working with you to create that perfect baby one day soon :flower:

Thanks so much Ladyfog, I really appreciate your kind words :hugs:. That is super interesting about the developmental bit. I hadn't thought about that before. Hopefully I'll get a descriptive lab report back that can tell me a bit more about what happened with this one. Part of me hopes for no answers (i.e. nothing's "wrong"), but the other part is hoping that there is something with a simple fix! haha. I'm sorry to hear that you weren't able to get answers, but I'm encouraging to see that you are well on your way with this little one! Did you doctor put you on anything "precautionary"? (e.g. progesterone or baby aspirin?)

Would you all believe that it's SNOWING where I live? We just moved from Vancouver (Canada) to a northern city, and I am in complete disbelief. I should be sitting on a patio by now!


----------



## ayclobes

hopestruck - I also had a mmc in november, i was close to 9w, but baby stopped growing at 6w+4 due to a chromosomal abnormality--baby developed an extra 13 chromosome. I understand where you were/are coming from though


----------



## Dani402

Neversaynever -- I just read your first post (I haven't read the rest of the thread) and saw on your signature that you're expecting -- CONGRATULATIONS! So glad it is working out for you!

Hopestruck -- I hope things begin working out for you...maybe NPNT for a bit and get a surprise :)


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper- it's hard to tell when your going to O until you get a couple good months of charting under your belt. Last month seemed like an unusually long month for you. Make sure you are BDing every other day at least until FF shows crosshairs (which will be 3DPO). Are you taking progesterone this cycle too?

Wookie - you chart looks good too but keep BDing for a couple more days just in case that temperature spike is not O. FX!!!!

I'll be stalking your charts ladies!!! :dust:

Lexi- how did your appt go today? Sorry you are not feeling well.

Ayclo- I just picked up a regular BBT thermometer from Target for about $10. I don't think you need anything fancy, just make sure it's a BBT one as they are more sensitive.

Hello to everyone else :wave:

AFM- I think I am finally coming to the tail end of my cold. I saw a doctor on Monday for some meds and I finally got some decent Sleep last night. My Temps have been crazy though this month and FF took away my crosshairs so I am not sure if I really O'd. Well see if AF shows up in the next couple days :shrug:


----------



## hopestruck

Haha thanks Dani! I actually kind of fear NTNP as I seem to get pregnant really easily. I first got preg after ONE time NTNP. Last pregnancy happened from BDing 4 days before O. Haha. It would be a blessing if only I could hang onto those dear babies!


----------



## ayclobes

This is from a test i took yesterday, i thought i seen something yesterday..so i took a pic, and just got around to editing. This is original pic..i feel like i see something! 

https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac338/ashyy_bby/2012-04-25_19-11-25_969.jpg


----------



## hopestruck

I totally see something!!!


----------



## ayclobes

hopestruck said:


> I totally see something!!!


ahhhh! so im not crazy?! lol. dh said he could see it..but it was so faint! i have zero idea when i actually o'd..so im probably early?


----------



## hopestruck

Well, a line is a line, but I would re-test to be sure. When I first saw it (tiny!) on my phone, I could clearly see a faint line. But now on the computer, it is a bit tougher to see. The only answer is to try, try again! We'll see how it looks tomorrow morning or the day after. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Ayclobes, I use one by Babymad (or babymed but I think it's Babymad, unless it's just me) and it was about a fiver on amazon. It's done me well so far. Although I've just seen your latest post and you may not need a bbt! I can see a teeny flash of colour, pls re-test today and report back! GL!! x
Under what circumstances are you fostering/adopting your neice's little boy? Are they lots and lots of procedures to go through? Hope it isn't too stressful whilst you ttc x

Wookie, your chart is looking good! I hope your temp continues to rise and the bd'ing pays off for you this month and that the Clomid you are taking helps you :dust:

Thank you Hope and I hope you are feeling ok today and resting up :hugs: Well first use of pre-seed done and thankfully only used a bit, thanks for the tipoff. Any more and one of us would have slid off the bed, haha sorry tmi...just hoping it gives all the swimmers an extra helping hand to make it to the right place, I figured it can't hurt. Although I couldn't really get it in the syringe thing properly, might ditch those along the way!

Thanks Beach, I know - I'm still ttc'ing a bit blind this month, but will like you say continue to bd every couple of days and get on it once I see the beginnings of O evidence! Glad you got some good sleep and coming out of this crappy cold you've had. Where are we in the holiday countdown? I'm getting excited for you! And yes pls stalk my chart, any help is v welcome!*On cd12 you then had 3 consecutive temp rises, would that not have been O then?

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Just passing by to say :hi: to everyone

Hope...sorry you found yourself here..fab bunch of ladies in here :hugs:

Beach..glad the colds buggered off...:hugs:

Lexi...lovely lines chick :hugs:

Lady...do we get a bump shot in a spoiler? :hugs:

Sooper...How're you doing? :hugs:

Bum...crap with remembering my own name let alone anyone else's :rofl:

Sending you all :hugs: and :dust:

XxX


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, I do believe I ovulated on CD 15, as my temp is still up...one more temp, and FF should give me crosshairs, I'm thinking. I got my digi smiley on CD 14 @ 3:00 p.m., we bd'ed around 9:30 p.m., and then on CD 15 around 6:00 p.m. The next morning, my CBFM test stick showed a barely there LH line, and my temp had spiked. So, I think I'm pretty safe in luteal phase...perhaps 2 dpo? Tomorrow I start my progesterone cream, and Monday, I get my progesterone drawn.


----------



## notoptimistic

Wookie - It seems like a lot of people do the OPK test again the days following their first positive opk test. I'm thinking of doing that too. Good luck with your TWW!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks NSN, I'm alright thanks...I'm in the hopeful stage where I'm hoping this month will be the month! Fx'd and will certainly do all we can to try...

How are you feeling? How far gone are you? Would you mind if I read your journal to keep up with your news? :hugs:

Good luck Wookie!! Got everything crossed for you :dust:

Ooh yeah pls send in a bump shot Lady :hugs: 

Lexi how are you? Xx


----------



## lexi374

Beach i didnt have a doc appointment yest i just phoned for a prescription for the cream. I have my appointment with prof Q monday. Glad you are on the mend! :hugs:

soop im ok :shrug: thanks for asking, just scared how this is going to turn out, not that worrying will change anything. Its so hard when you want it so bad. Will keep my fx that you will be joining me this month. :thumbup:

Wookie tww now? Fx for you too! :thumbup:

Ayc im rubbish at seeing lines, can you do another tomorrow and post it? Fx this is the start of your bfp! :thumbup:

Never hey hun :hugs:

:hi: to all and sending you lots of :dust: this month! xx


----------



## Emmediva

:wave: hello to everyone 
Lexi, congrats on those dark lines!! Yay!!! Your HCG is increasing!! :dance:

Ladyfog, sorry you are not getting much sleep, but it&#8217;s for a good cause :)

Hopestruck, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: hopefully you get some responses as to why you lost your lil baby

Beachchica, glad you are feeling better, crossing my fingers for you to get a BFP surprise :), no idea about the Super B complex, sorry

Wookie, your temps look good!! :thumbup: praying you get your BFP!!! :hugs:

Ayclobes, I use a BBT from Walgreens, I am blind lol can&#8217;t see anything on this darn computer :shrug: are you going to retest tomorrow? Fingers crossed for you

Sooper, your post about slipping out of the bed made me laugh :rofl: I hope this cycle is it for you!! Fingers tightly crossed

AFM I am now on CD8, time sure flies huh? I take Soy Isoflavones to day and tomorrow and am done. Just praying this works. I am going to purchase more Pre-Seed today and more Maca Root supplements.


----------



## Neversaynever

Sooper...I'll be 23 weeks tomorrow :shock: never ever believed I'd get this far :nope: and please go ahead and read my journal...a heads up that I have drama queen moments, I'm very honest and I do swear..a lot :blush:

Wookie...:dust: for you my lovely

Acy...are you going to test again? :dust:

Emma...hoping the soy gives you that magic egg this month..I've known lots of success stories with it :dust:

Patiently...hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Lexi...loving the lines and sending you extra sticky :dust: will quenby prescribe you some progesterone suppositories?

Beach...I don't temp so no clue on your chart...hoping you haven't missed your O :dust:

Hugs :dust: to all :friends:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Thanks emme fx the soy works for you. :hugs:

Nsn yeah im on steroids and progesterone so im assuming she will give me both while im there. :thumbup: xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone :hi:

Hopestruck - the dr didn't put me on anything when I got pregnant this time as they couldn't find anything wrong. I'd had some blood tests done to rule out anything obvious and everything had come back normal so there was no real need to take baby asprin or progesterone. I had an early scan to check for a heartbeat as my body tends to not tell me somethings wrong for few weeks an d that's one of the things I personally found hardest. I guess I'm an example of finally getting 3rd time lucky :thumbup: 

Ayc - hi again :flower:. Glad everything is progressing well with the fostering - it must be exciting for you. I'm sorry, but I couldn't see a line, but that doesn't mean it wasn't there! Test again in a couple of days and I hope its a definite BFP!

Beach - good luck next cycle, hope your temps settle down.

Wookie - lots of :dust: coming your way!

Lexi - just take each day at a time for now, and I have everything crossed that this is your rainbow baby :flower:

NSN - I'll ask DH to take a photo and put one up later in a spoiler.

Sorry, I'm sure I've missed some people, but I'm rooting for you all! :dust:

AFM - Had a Midfife appt today and had some blood taken and my Anti D injection so feel like I've been proded a bit today! Had a tense moment when she couldn't find the HB on the dopler but then the little lady did a little kick and I knew she was just hiding! :winkwink: I'm getting a bit breathless at the moment and it's possible I'm a bit anaemic, but I should find out in a few days whether I need to take any iron suppliments. Apart from that it's all good - pay day yesterday so we're getting the cot this month :thumbup:


----------



## Sooperhans

I know how you feel Lexi, all that build up to the bfp and once it's here it's the worrying that takes over, pah. I just hope everything works out, you get the attention you deserve on Mon and that your worrying can ease off a bit. Lots of luck to you and yes I hope I join you soon :hugs: :hugs: Hope the prog and steroids work and I feel really hopeful for you xxx

Emme, hehe yeah we had an interesting time on the stuff last night! Hb is all coldy and sniffly today but I've told him he won't be getting out of his duties, I've given him tonight off only! We're only a couple of cycle days out by the looks of it, fx'd for both of us and hope your efforts pay off xx

NSN that's great, so pleased for you!! Ah, love a good swear so don't worry, I won't be shocked! It's just nice to keep up with a nice story xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Lady, what's the anti d for? I hope your breathlessness passes and that's lovely about a cot :hugs: xxx


----------



## ayclobes

I was going to test today...but af showed this morning :/ booo! But oh well, i have my baseline u/s tomorrow..then i should be starting the injectibles saturday


----------



## Emmediva

Sooper, get that whip out! :haha: that's what I tell my OH, he gets his rest days now and when I am fertile no rest lol.

Ayc, so sorry AF showed its ugly face :(

AFM, I thought I'd share, I applied to another job a while back and went to a second interview this morning, I thought I was only meeting with the manager but then her boss came in! I got really nervous and forgot her name as soon as she'd said it! :blush: the interview went good, I was told I was one of the top candidates and they make a decision tomorrow. So I decide well I want to send a thank you email... But I only know the managers name :dohh: so I remember the HR recruiter contacted me and we've had several conversations, she's always been helpful! I email her and ask for we help, I've forgotten the managers boss' name... So she does answer yay! But she included the manager that interviewed me this morning by mistake :dohh: so.... I think I'm out of the running for the position now... I did send the manager an email thanking her for interviewing me and telling her I wanted to be sure of her boss' name (I knew the first name but not the last name) but I think I am out, and I really wanted that job. Boo :(


----------



## Ladyfog

Soop, the anti-d is because I have a negative blood type and baby could have a positive one. I don't understand the technicalities, but it can be dangerous when she's born if we have opposing blood types so I need to have a couple of injections to make sure I have the correct antibodies.

For anyone they wants to have a peak - here's me at 30+1.

Spoiler


----------



## Sooperhans

Lady you look great!! Ah it's lovely to see a pic, thank you x So is that for any negative blood type? As I'm A neg....hmmm


----------



## hopestruck

LadyFog, you look wonderful! Also, can I mention that I like your top and i LOVE your yellow walls/wallpaper?!


----------



## Ladyfog

Yeah Soop, you need anti D if you miscarry after 12 weeks (hopefully that won't happen) and ready for when you give birth if you have a negative blood type. I also had some when they took a bit of placenta to test at the beginning of this pregnancy - it stings! If you're negative too you'll have that treat to come soon hopefully :winkwink:

Thanks Hope and Soop - I feel huge so it's nice when someone says I look OK! I'm trying not to worry to much about it and enjoying looking pregnant though, even though I am starting to waddle! It's so hard to know what to wear but stretchy seems best! I'm in our study/dining room in the pic - I love our wall paper too - it's bright in the daytime and cosy at night.


----------



## Sooperhans

Ay sorry AF showed :-(

Emme yeah I will be tonight! He's got the day off and then tonight when I'm back it'll be showtime!! That sounds annoying about the job, why did they copy that person into your email?! I hate it when people do that, at work if I forward an email I'll delete the bottom bits, it's like letting someone eavesdrop into your conversation otherwise! I hope they see past it and you get the job anyway :hugs: I asked for a promotion this week, after years of working in the company and what I thought were good reasons, only to get turner down and told that they don't even know when it'll be that I can get the promotion! But keep up the good work etc...it's so frustrating and I must admit, I feel really rejected and overlooked throughout the whole thing :-( Boo, just would like something to work out sometimes, without the uphill battle all the time! Xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Lady you really don't look huge, it's a really neat bump and you look otherwise really small. Thanks for the anti D tip, thinking about it they did mention it last time I went in and was miscarrying but it was too early. If I ever get past that point I'll be sure to mention it xx


----------



## wookie130

Lady, I think your bump is nice and petite-looking too! I have a friend who is 24 weeks along, and she's HUGE!!!!!!!!! I know that with her, it's not all baby in there, though...her appetite has been off the hook, and there's a food baby going on there too! I also love your top!

Ay, so sorry about AF. :hugs:

AFM, I have crosshairs on my chart, and O'ed on CD 15, like I thought. Progesterone cream starts today! I will not symptom spot!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Wookie, can I ask what's the purpose of the progesterone cream? Was it recommended by your doctor? I've heard of some women using progesterone cream made of wild yams. I'm just very curious as to what it's used for! TIA :)


----------



## Nicki123

Ladyfog what a lovely bump! Looking good.

Sooper loving your updates, hope your other half can keep up with you:winkwink:

I had my third lot acupuncture today, was a bit worried after last week as she said my energy was low but it was better this week. Phew! Lots of needles in my belly today, weird but good.

Hope everyone else is well, have great weekends ladies.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA. This cold just really has be feeling terrible! Started taking antibiotics and may stomach was a mess today. Ugh! I just hope I start to feel better soon! This has gone on for way too long.

Lady- you look so great!!! What a cute bump you have! :baby:

Wookie- :happydance: yeah that you are in the TWW. Your chart is looking good. Looks like you had a great BDing schedule.

Sooper- definitely get that whip out. No excuses for your sweetie. Tell him that he needs to schedule some : sex: every other day!! Time is of the essence right now!!!

Ay- sorry AF showed :(


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks Wookie, Nicki and Beach :hugs:

AYC - sorry, I missed your update last time. Sorry AF showed up but fingers crossed for next month.

Soop glad your working your OH hard this month! Keep up the good work :winkwink:

Nicki, accupuncture sounds really interesting. I've always been a bit sceptical if I'm honest, but I've heard good things about it. Hope it works for you!

AFM, just looking forward to a nice lazy weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hehe I got my way, don't worry! And again today I think...FF has put I have ov'd already?? On cd8, that's a bit early! Chart help please :-S Hb's reply was "again?? This stuff doesn't grow on trees you know!" haha he does make me laugh, trust it to be the week he's not feeling well! 

Bless you Beach, I hope you feel better. It sounds like more than a cold if you are on anti bios? Hope they improve everything for you x You'll be pleased to know we booked a holiday last week! 10 night's in Corfu in September, so excited!!

Nicki, pleased you are getting on with your acupuncture. I'd feel a bit alarmed at needles coming out my tum! Hope it relaxes you. 

Go Wookie's 2ww! I feel impatient for you :hugs:

How's everyone else this wet Saturday? Lexi you ok hun? Xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Beach - forgot to say hope you feel better soon - sounds like you've had such a horrible cold.


----------



## lexi374

Lady your bump looks really neat! Enjoy relaxing this weekend while you still can! :thumbup: :hugs:

Emme fx for the job! :thumbup:

Ay sorry af showed :hugs:

Nicki glad you are enjoying acupunture :hugs:

Wookie fx for you, when will you test? :hugs:

Beach wow you have been poorly for ages, hope you are getting to the end of it now! :hugs:

Hope how are you? :hugs:

Nsn :hugs:

Patiently :hugs: hun hope you are ok?

Soop i agree with emme no rest for oh, ill or not just gotta tell him to man up and get on with it lol! :haha: Dont know why ff has you ov cd8?? I doubt you have. Keep going with bd! :hugs:

Anyone i missed sorry hope you are ok? :hugs:

Afm i did a digi today and got a 3+!! So happy! That means 3 weeks since conception and its 3 weeks today since i ovulated, so spot on. I think i may stop testing now! :haha:


----------



## Sooperhans

Yay for your 3+ Lexi!! I know, it's a bit weird. If I have another raised temp tomorrow then maybe I'll believe it but for a few days later. Just worried about when I'm supposed to get back on the progesterone...? X


----------



## lexi374

Id hold fire on the prog for now.

Did you do opks? Did you have any ewcm or anything to make you think you ovd? :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

:nope: I don't have any opks....I have had ewcm today and yday, wondering if I get another rise tomorrow will FF change the cross hairs? Bloody confused as ever!! :wacko:


----------



## Ladyfog

That's great news Lexi - looks like this little bean is a sticky one :happydance: I'd stop taking tests if you can - I scared myself silly (resulting in an emergency trip to the GP) at about 7 weeks as I suddently got a BFN on a test. I even convinced the Dr I was having another MC, but turns out my HGC had just gotten to a level that the test couldn't detect anymore! Digis are especially sensitive and return 'no result' after a while too. I just don't want you to have the same worry that I did for no good reason :hugs:

Soop, I never temped but just relied on signs like the EWCM. That was always a pretty good indicator for me so hopefully it is for you too! Our first baby was nicknamed 'baby rapey' (obviously we didn't share our name with friends and family!) as DH said that I'd forced him to BD while he was really ill with a cold - which I suppose I did :winkwink: - but he wasn't complaining at the time :haha:!


----------



## wookie130

"Baby rapey" LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lexi374

Thanks lady, yeah im gonna stop testing now, i have heard of that i think its called the 'hook effect'. :hugs:

Soop i dont think you have ovd keep at it girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks for your ov advice girls! X I think as I've got ewcm that it must be around the corner, will see what the next couple of days shows...

Baby rapey, haha! Dh is being quite needy, deal is he gets some back massage and fussed over, as long as he puts out! I will be cashing in on many massages if I finally get preggers one day! Fx'd....xx


----------



## patiently

Beach hope you are feeling better!! xx

Wookie GL this 2ww hope this will be your sticky BFP month!

Nikki hope accupunture relaxes you...do you think it is beneficial? did you have an initial consultation? what made you go ahead with accupunture?

Soop i agree with the other gals to keep bd...i think cd8 is early, but still possible, but as you had a temp drop the day after i'd say maybe ovulation is near or you ovulated on cd 10. Check and see tomorrow what the temps are then i think it will shed more light to ovulation day. However i havent been charting long so i could be completely wrong lol..GL either way hun hope this is your month and a big salute to you for getting OH to participate. 

Lexi whooooo hoooo this is so amazing!!!! im so happy for you. This one looks sticky to me! the tests are reflective of O day so things look right on schedule! Im wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun. 

AFM i am having OH issues...too long to go into but basically he's not being supportive. I have decided to try accupunture and see what happens. I hope it help get our forever baby. Went baby clothes shopping yesterday for my younger sister and I absolutely adore boy baby clothes. So glad she is having a little one and have been surprised at my own strength throughout my ordeal. I havent cried and am starting to feel positive about the future again. I am still sceptical though because usually when i start feeling better something happens to bring back the sadness. FXed it doesnt happen. Hope all of you are doing well and I cant wait to join you again in 6 weeks....xxx


----------



## lexi374

Patiently sorry oh isnt being so supportive :hugs:

Am hoping he bucks his ideas up! :growlmad:

Re acupunture i did it for a while, actually had 1 session maybe 2 and got bfp, sadly that was 2nd mc, so had a break for a while and went back again for a few session no bfp that time though. I did really like it though it really chills you out! Give it a go, can get expensive though! :hugs: x


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - I don't think you O'd yet but I do think it's near so keep the whip on your OH. I def would not start that progesterone yet until you know for sure you did. I really don't think that a few days will make that much of a difference. Some docs don't even believe that progesterone provides any benefits. I will keep stalking your chart but keep :sex: every other day.

Lady - baby rapey!!!! :rofl:

Patiently- sorry OH is not being supportive. He seems to go through phases with this so maybe don't pressure him about anything and keep your baby "agenda" to yourself. I think he'll come around!!! :hugs:

Lexi- no more tests girl!!! You are prego!!! :baby: Think postive thoughts!!!! :hugs:

AFM - I am feeling much better today. I finally got a decent night of sleep last night and my cough has started to not be as frequent. We are out on our boat for the weekend and I think the fresh air and sunshine is exactly what I need! Tonight we are spending a nice calm night on the anchor! Waiting for AF to arrive now, I hope she comes soon and my sicknesss did not delay things as I am really to start my TTC cycle this month!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Patiently! I admire your strength and I'm pleased you have been able to shop with your sister. I hope you get there yourself very soon xxx I agree with Beach, when you didn't mention it for a while to your oh before, didn't he respond better? Keep counting down those days to ttc yourself... :hugs:

Beach, I'm pleased you are feeling better and hope AF comes soon for you, to start your ttc month! You have been so patient and have approached everything in a carefully considered way with your doc, I hope you don't have to wait too much longer for your bfp :hugs:

Well I got a rise this morning and FF has moved the crosshairs to a more sensible and credible looking ov date. It's 10 days earlier than last month, hope this means a return to my more normal cycle length, and less time to wait and see if I get a bfp or not! Dh came up trumps with a double bd day yesterday, result! Will continue for a few more days and hope the 2ww speeds by...xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Beach I'm glad you're feeling better, sounds like you had sthg nasty.

Lexi...hope you're feeling well and as relaxed as poss.

Patiently... Have started stalking your journal, notice we'll both be TTC again in about 6 weeks so I'm going to follow your progress. hope things perk up for you soon :hugs: I can't really say if acu has worked for me yet but I have written loads about it, what it involves and the effects I've noticed so far in my journal if you want to take a look. Have also spoken to lots of people who swear by it. Ladyfog, I'm not totally sure I'm convinced of how it works either! but my theory is if it helps people just by giving them sthg positive to focus on, or relaxing them, and putting their head in a better place, then that in itself has to be a good thing! It can get expensive but the lady I see does buy five sessions get one free, and also after the first few she starts to spread them out a bit more so it's the initial hit in the pocket that's the worst. Sooper the needles in the tummy did look odd (esp the one above each ovary) but mostly I don't look, I just lie there with my eyes closed and chill! My AF started on Friday, a few hours after the acu, dead on day 28 of my cycle which is v unusual for me. Who knows if it's acu related but yay to a 28 day cycle!


----------



## Sooperhans

I agree, if it's clearing your head then that's a great place to start. How spooky that AF cropped up immediately! I hope that it continues to work well for you and yeah best not to look! Xx


----------



## wookie130

Patiently, I'm sure there are times when it feels like an eternity, but 6 weeks isn't really that far off...be good to yourself in the meantime.


----------



## patiently

Nikki thank you I will be stalking and hopefully we can keep in touch on our ttc journey soon as it commences! 

Soop i thought you ovulated on cd 10! FXed that this is your month hun, and so glad OH is overperforming! lol...Well done you! May will possibly be your BFP month! Baby dust to you! Hope the 2ww isnt too long and you get your sticky bfp early! 

Beach hope AF comes soon so you can ttc again! You have been so patient and sensible i admire your strength and determination. Good luck hun, hope your ttc journey will be a short one and you get your bfp real soon!


----------



## Nicki123

Yay patiently, here's to the next 6 weeks flying by


----------



## Sooperhans

Hehe, thank you psychic Patiently! I am hoping for a bfp this time...thank you for the luck and yes, think hb must be on the mend, as he has more energy. Without me saying he said earlier "am I booked in for later too?" - he knows the drill, hehe x


----------



## patiently

LMAO HAHAHAHAHA! you actually make me laugh soop! "am i booked in for later?" hahaha thats so funny! Have fun!!! I cant remember the last time i had :sex: ..it was sometime in feb! wow its been a while. 

Nikki cheers to that!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hehe thanks! You should try to :sex: if you are able, even if not ttc...get a bit of practice in :haha:


----------



## patiently

LOL...TBH im scared. Its been two weeks since my surgery and though i am not bleeding im so petrified that it will hurt. I think im going to give it a couple of weeks and see.


----------



## Sooperhans

Of course, whenever you feel ready hun, hope it goes ok in a couple of weeks xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Great, a temp dip and now FF has removed my crosshairs entirely, this isn't going to be straightforward this month, is it? Boo :-(


----------



## lexi374

Sometimes you get a big dip on ov day! Stick with it and keep bding!! :winkwink: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lexi! Hope you are right. FF said something like "we can't interpret your results accurately, you may or may not have ovd...well thanks for your expert opinion, if the system is confused then I most definitely am! Lol...we'll see what tomorrow brings, still holding off the prog until I know x


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hopefully May will be a lucky month for all us all!!! I have a GREAT feeling!!!! :thumbup:

Soop - I usually get a big dip right before O so it may be approaching for you. Glad DH know's the drill so keep up up until you are sure you've O'd. This is going to be your month girl!!!

Patiently - I agree after surgery you should probably wait a bit. But when you are feeling better I think you should tell DH that you are just going to let whatever happens happen. Let him think you are just being relaxed about the whole thing and then do your tracking and testing secretly :) Then he won't feel the pressure and it may be good for your relationship! 

AFM - the witch should be here any day, I hope she gets here soon!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Love the postitive thinking Beach, I'm looking forward to May now!!
Ok I'm relieved about the pre-O dip as it sounds like there is an explanation, although thought I had I'd o'd already...was quite happy about starting my 2ww! Hopefully soon. Best of luck to you too Beach!! :hugs:


----------



## CeeCeeW11

I'm sorry for all of your losses! I know how hard it is to have had a miscarriage, my husband and I have had two after being on fertility meds since last october and ttc since last july!;) I wish u all the best of luck!!!


----------



## CeeCeeW11

Sooperhans said:


> Hehe thanks! You should try to :sex: if you are able, even if not ttc...get a bit of practice in :haha:

Hey girly I'm sorry for your losses! I just wanted to say I too had a miscarriage in dec 12th and feb8th! crazy to think we were in the same place at the same time! Maybe our babies are playing in heaven together!;) Goodluck to you!!!;)


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey CeeCee, thanks and sorry to you too :hugs: So Dec/Feb weren't good for you either? :wacko:What fertility meds are you on? Are you actively ttc now? I hope May works out for you too! Me and Beach have decided this month is the month :thumbup: :flower: Hurry up AF for Beach, she's got some ttc to do!!

Lexi, did you have your appt and get on alright? :hugs: Have you resisted the urge to test any more? Hope you are feeling chilled hun x


----------



## lexi374

Soop yep ive stopped testing but no ill never be chilled!! Lol! :wacko:

Keep bding girl you are gonna be joining me soon! :winkwink:

Beach bring on a new cycle lets see a bfp for you too!!:thumbup:

Welcome cee sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Saw prof q this evening, she gave me another prescription and did a quick tv scan im 5 and a bit/half weeks, sac is in the right place with a yolk and she said placenta was developing nicely. She seemed pleased with what she saw although we have still a long way to go. Im seeing her again in 2 weeks x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks, hope so!! I want to know what tomorrow's temp will be...and how this month will pan out! Will try and stay positive and hopeful. And you chill as much as you are able!

Oh that's great news that Dr Q was happy with your progress and that everything is looking like it's progressing as it should be. Is that another scan in 2 weeks? It would be amazing if you could then see a heartbeat, oh I have absolutely everything crossed for you!! Xxx


----------



## lexi374

Thanks hun yep another scan and we should def be able to see a heartbeat then, if we dont.... we are out! :nope: x


----------



## Sooperhans

I so hope you can see one :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Just popping in quickly :flower:

Lexi, so pleased that first scan shows that everything's in the right place - that little baby's got to start somewhere. I have my first scan picture and my little lady was litterally just a blob...then she was a blob with a head...and now I'm being kicked in the ribs! each step at a time and all my fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs:

Hope AF turns up soon beach so you can start counting day 1 of your frst TTC cycle!!

Soop - stick with it - if you BD enough and you O'd at some point you'll hopefully catch that egg no matter when you actually O'd. FX'd for you!

Patiently - sorry OH is being a pain, but eth other girls are right - play it cool and he'll hopefully come round. You're being very strong, but be careful not to bottle it all up too :hugs:

Welcome Cee - sorry for your losses and you've found a great bunch of girls here :flower:

AFM, picking up the cotbed tomorrow and going to build it straight away I think - really looking forward to getting it set up. It will finally make the little lady's room seem like a nursery so it will be a big moment I think.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Lady, will be bd'ing again tomorrow - another day, another deed, hehe x

How lovely you are getting your cot and assembling it. It'll transform the room and make it very real. When I got pg the first time, we had loads of diy and apart from the little room that would be a nursery, we have made lots of home improvements. Just need the baby at some point...x


----------



## Sooperhans

And FF has reapplied the crosshairs! Just wondering if it's correctly or not, hmmmmm...x


----------



## lexi374

Im really not sure soop, you can have 1 temp below the coverline during luteal phase but i woudnt expect 2..... I think just keep bding and temping and we will have to see how it pans out.... :shrug:

Lady thanks hun, yeah for getting the cotbed! You are getting so close now you must be so excited!! :happydance: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lexi and I'm probably being thick, but what defines the "coverline" - is it what you start as on cd1? Thanks x


----------



## lexi374

The line they put across the middle :hugs:

It should say somewhere under your chart your cover line is 36-.....?


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh ok, thanks! Well I can't see it on my phone under the chart, the day it crosses over is 26th April and the temp that day was 36.27, but the crossover is a little above the dot for that day, so maybe it's around 36.30. I feel like a detective hunting for my ov, lol x


----------



## BeachChica

Sooperhans said:


> Love the postitive thinking Beach, I'm looking forward to May now!!
> Ok I'm relieved about the pre-O dip as it sounds like there is an explanation, although thought I had I'd o'd already...was quite happy about starting my 2ww! Hopefully soon. Best of luck to you too Beach!! :hugs:

Soop - saw your temps starting to creep up a bit today. If this is the start of the rise made sure you drag DH to the bed today!!!!! and tomorrow!!!! :sex: I'll be stalking!!!! (your chart I mean! LOL)


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome Cee! So sorry for your losses!

Soop  I didnt notice the crosshairs the first time I looked but I would not go by those yet. It still seems a bit early. I think you are coming into O the next few days!!!! 

Lexi  thats great news about your scan!!! :yipee: You are giving me hope as, like me, I know you have had 4 MCs. PMA girl!!! PMA!!!!!


Lady  awwww that is so exciting!!! Are you going with a particular theme or colors? I cant believe you are 30 weeks already!!! :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

7 dpo here. Getting my progesterone level magic # this morning, hopefully, as I had it drawn last night. I'm praying they won't need to increase my Clomid, and that the 50 mg gave me a nice strong ovulation like the first round!


----------



## BeachChica

Wookie - I will be on the edge of my seat waiting for your results. Will they test Hcg too (just in case :winkwink:) or just progesterone? When are you testing? I have everything crossed for you!!! May is going to be the month for all of our BFPs!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Misswish

Hi I'm new on here. Is it too late to join. I'm looking for some buddies to talk to in similar situation. I've had 4 miscarriages, 3 last year. Specialist have done lots of tests on hubby & I but haven't found anything wrong. They have suggested low dose aspirin which I'm taking. Also suggested progesterone pessaries. Is anyone esle taking these? Last year was a rollercoaster year. Wishing you all goodluck & hoping we get our beautiful babies soon:)


----------



## wookie130

My magic progesterone number this month is 18.2!!! Good stuff!

My last cycle on Clomid (which was my first round ever, which yielded my 2nd BFP, and then 2nd miscarriage) it was 18.92, so...it was a good strong ovulation again!


----------



## Ladyfog

Wookie - that's great news :happydance: lets hope that your progesterone levels stay high!

Beach, loving the PMA - it must be so nice to be able to start TTC again after a bit of a break :hugs: 

No real scheme for the nursery, just making it cosy and colourful! We have yellow walls but everything else is a bit of a mixture really - I have lovely a Cath Kidston circus print blind in the room so I'm picking colours out of that. We have a bluey green chest of drawers, and another draw set with pink, red and green plastic drawers from ikea (good for nappies now and toys later on). We've kept a single bed in there so we can use it as a day bed or sleep in there on bad nights and I've got a lovely patchwork quilt and crocheted blankets for that too. I'll post some pictures when it's all done as i think it's all going to come together eventually!!

Misswish - it's never too late to joing this thread, and as you can see, I've never left! We all know what a horrible rollercoaster multiple MMcs can be :hugs:. take comfort in the fact that nothing seems to be wrong and that hopefully your MMcs really were just bad luck and will be followed by a healthy pregnancy :hugs: Are you back to TTC now?

Soop - keep up the good work :winkwink:


----------



## Sooperhans

Haha Beach! A relief to know it's just the chart you are stalking :haha: :haha:
I got more ewcm today so added it just now and the crosshairs are off again! It's on/off every day! So I'm pouncing on dh again tonight!!

Wookie that's great about the progesterone and also the Clomid test. Fx for you for May.

Lady that nursery sounds lush, I love Cath Kidston, those blinds sound so pretty and a good idea to mix the colours up a bit. Yes pls to putting finished pics up!
:thumbup:


----------



## patiently

Soop i think that you will ovulate soon. Im sorry i was wrong...Keep bd over the next few days and thankfully OH is willing to participate. GL hun hope you catch the egg. You deserve it with all the hard work you've been putting in this cycle! 

Lexi!!! yay! for the scan so happy for you. Hope next time you get to see a heartbeat and things will be progressing nicely hun. Let us know how it goes. Hope the time flies by until your next scan too! 

Wookie glad you got such a good progesterone level! FXed that this is your month! 

Beach really hope May is your month. GL and baby dust to you

Lady your little ladies room sound perfect! Nearly 31 Weeks already...my oh my how times flies. Not long now...you must be so excited! You really do give us ladies on here hope so thanks for that. 

Hi to all the new ladies. so sorry for your losses but as you can see from the ladies on this thread that there is light at the end of the tunnel as so many have gone on to have healthy pregnancies even after more than one loss. Sending baby dust across the thread and hope that soon we will all be discussing baby names and how to get LO's to sleep lol...


----------



## Sooperhans

Misswish, of course, welcome and sorry for your losses and the tough time you have had. I'm on low level aspirin and also progesterone suppositories, I'll be going on to month 2 of progresterone shortly, once I have ov'd! How long have you been ttc'ing? X


----------



## Sooperhans

Patiently, lovely to hear from you as ever. Thank you, hope so! FF has been keeping me ok my toes this month, lol. Hopefully O is just around the corner....

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Nicki123

Loving the positive thinking ladies, don't know why but I feel like May is going to be a really lucky month for lots of you! Fx for good news in May Beach, Sooper and Wookie.

CeeCee and Misswash, so sorry for your losses :hugs:

I've had a great day and am in a fab mood, had my annual review at work and my boss said all the right things :) She knows about my baby hopes too and is really supportive.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Nicki! I'm def feeling the pma and hoping for great things for all of us. Well has a bit more ewcm and twinges all day yday, so I feel like o was yday. Got another bd in and hope to tonight as well. Covering all bases! 

Nicki I'm pleased you had a good day and your review went well. I had a follow up chat with my manager yday and although she agrees I'm doing a great job, I can't be promoted yet or given a timeline of when I will be...I'm pleased they are supportive of you ttc as well x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Nicki! I'm def feeling the pma and hoping for great things for all of us. Well has a bit more ewcm and twinges all day yday, so I feel like o was yday. Got another bd in and hope to tonight as well. Covering all bases! 

Nicki I'm pleased you had a good day and your review went well. I had a follow up chat with my manager yday and although she agrees I'm doing a great job, I can't be promoted yet or given a timeline of when I will be...I'm pleased they are supportive of you ttc as well x


----------



## Sooperhans

Sorry for double post - stupid phone!! Doh....


----------



## BeachChica

Soop I see your temp is in the upward direction so that's good! The next couple days should shed some light on O for you. I would pull your hubby into bed again tonight just in case it hasn't happened yet!!! :) He has to be enjoying this right! :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Beach, yes I'm hoping for another rise and therefore actual proper real FF hairlines of an O that isn't going to disappear the next day! Yes I think he likes it, when he's not martyring himself for being unwell :haha: He's feeling better now, so it's up to bed early again tonight!

Has AF appeared for you?:witch:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone, how are you all doing? Lexi I saw your message about your scan, so pleased for you, I have a good feeling about this one :) xx 

Patiently hope you're starting to feel a bit better xx

Soop how are things with you? xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper - no sign of AF for me yet. :( That damn witch is really starting to piss me off!!!!!!! :grr:


----------



## Sooperhans

I'm not surprised Beach :-( I hope the witch turns up for you very soon. You have been so patient this whole time, use that quality for a little while longer, it's a credit to you :hugs: I hope AF is just around the corner to you hun :hugs:

Afm, not quite the successful night/eve I was hoping for! Hb said enough, he was finding the pressure I was putting on us both too much and I burst into tears! We had a long talk and he said coming into summer he knows it's getting harder, and that he's wondering what would have been too. A girl at work who is lovely has her DD in July that was only a couple of weeks before me, I do look at her and think I'd be her size by now. Anyway, we looked through my chart and stats and just ended up having the h2h and no bd! Then today my temp rose but only slightly, and FF hasn't acknowledged it. So one more day and hopefully the rise will be higher. I feel like something is def happening, as I'm bloated, crampy and tired. Hmmmm.

Hope everyone is well? Xxx


----------



## Misswish

Hi girls, How is everyone going today?
Thanks for your kind thoughts Sooperhans and Nikki. We are TTC again for a couple months now once we got the all clear. Makes it a bit harder as DH works away. We have been TTC for over 2 years.
Sooperhans it sure is hard seeing someone that was pregnant around the same time as you. I know the feeling. I was finding it really hard last month and crying a lot. I think i'm slowly accepting it. I hope you are coping ok. sending you hugs
I'm sorry for all your losses. It sure is HEARTBREAKING:(
It is great to see some other ladies on this thread are currently pregnant & going well. It gives me hope that my turn will come too. 
Beachchica i hope the witch comes soon. It sure is frustrating!! I'm impatiently waiting for mine aswell!!


----------



## Emmediva

:hi: how is everyone, I've been MIA but I am back :)

Lexi, hurray for a good scan!!!! Lil beani is snuggling in and getting ready to grow :)

Sooper, It's hard, and especially for us that have been lttc :hugs: you'll get through this rough spot, fingers crossed this is the month!!! 

BeachChica, when you want the :witch: to rear her ugly head she doesn't and when you don't want her to she does! :grr: hoping she gets here quick for you.

Wookie130, the progesterone level is great!!! Fingers crossed you get a BFP this month!! :hugs:

Patiently, :hugs: hope all is ok.

Ladyfog, can't wait to see pics of your nursery! How exciting!!

Thurl30, how are you doing?

Nicki123, congrats on a wonderful review!

Welcome CeeCee & Misswish, we are all here for you : hugs:

AFM I am on CD15 today and pretty sure I O'ed on CD 13 or CD14, my nipples have been feeling slightly sore yesterday afternoon and today, and I had OV pressure/pain on those days... FF has not registered OV yet though, so we shall see. On a side note, I emailed the manager that interviewed me last Thursday on Tuesday around 3:50 p.m., and got no answer, I thought I was totally out especially after the incident with the HR rep lol, anyway how about yesterday at 6:35 I get an email from the manager, stating they made a decision and would like to extend an offer to me!!!! :happydance: I am so happy!!!! She said in the emai, the HR rep would call me today to discuss the next steps!! Well this morning, I emailed the manager and thanked her for the opportunity, and told her I would be looking forward to the HR Reps call, and she replied, she is looking forward to working with me! :happydance:


----------



## patiently

Emma yayyyyy!!! congrats hun! Im so glad! Hopefully this month will be your lucky month and you will get your bfp too! FXed for you. Hope all goes well in your new job. Congrats again. 

Soop i hope ff puts in the crosshairs. Dont worry about not bd yesterday i had the same issue with my OH and i think its easy for us to put pressure on them. Do you remember the stress i was putting him under. Its good you had a heart to heart. And tbh when i conceived last time i didnt bd for two days and still caught the egg. Remember it only takes one swimmer. GL hope this is your month and you certainly get an A for effort. 

Beach hope AF comes soon. Im also waiting for my first AF wish she'd hurry! Are you temping? 

Lexi how are you hun? hope all is well...xx

Nikki congrats on your review... xx

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## patiently

btw im not sure if anyone has taken tcm but do you know if you can take it with folic acid too and did it help? Please, i need positivity so if no one agrees with tcm dont feel obliged to answer. Hope that doesnt get taken in the wrong way i mean it in the nicest way possible.


----------



## lexi374

Misswish said:


> Hi I'm new on here. Is it too late to join. I'm looking for some buddies to talk to in similar situation. I've had 4 miscarriages, 3 last year. Specialist have done lots of tests on hubby & I but haven't found anything wrong. They have suggested low dose aspirin which I'm taking. Also suggested progesterone pessaries. Is anyone esle taking these? Last year was a rollercoaster year. Wishing you all goodluck & hoping we get our beautiful babies soon:)

Welcome misswish sorry for your losses. :hugs:

I am on progesterone pessaries, feel free to ask me any ?s x

Thurl thank you, how are you doing at the mo? :hugs:

Patiently thinking of you xx

Emme thank you fx for you hun, did you get plenty bd in ? Big congrats on the job! :happydance:

Soop im sorry you were upset last night but its good you and oh had a heart to heart, its happened a few times with us too and it clears the air. I hope oh will be able to bd a little more this month though incase you havent ovd yet, i guess we sometimes forget the pressure we put on them to. :hugs:

Beach hope the witch gets here soon!!!! :hugs:

Wookie any news? :hugs:

Nsn enjoy your wedding tomorrow hun! :hugs:

Nikki yay well done :thumbup:

Lady :hugs:

To anyone 1 else i forget sorry, my heads banging having a horrible week at work, we have people off and its just so busy! :hugs:

Its our 4 year wedding anniversary today, dh is doing a nice meal and we will probably go out for dinner at the weekend, nothing too exciting as weve just spent loads on the house recently! :shrug: x


----------



## lexi374

Patiently ive heard good things about them although my acupuncturist didnt offer me any, but dont think he was a fertility specialist. 

You would think you could take them with folic acid as she knows you are going to be ttc.... :shrug: Maybe check with her anyway? :hugs: x


----------



## thurl30

Hi Emmediva, I am ok thanks, I feel much better now I am on a new cycle! How are things with you? xx

Hi Lexi, thing s are good thanks, I am trying the SMEP this month, I am going to perservere with the OPK's aswell, I started testing with them yesterday which is my CD10, but I think I ovulate quite late on, I am determined to find out when I ovulate though because that's going to be really helpful. I tried charting but that doesn't work for me, so the OPK's are my only hope! xx

Has anyone heard from Kat? I just wondered how she is getting on xx


----------



## lexi374

I think she has gone on her trip now but she saw the heartbeat before she went away.

You might want to use opks twice a day cos if you have a short surge you might miss it...... :shrug: GL :hugs: X


----------



## thurl30

Ah bless her, that's good then. I might test twice a day then, I hadn't thought of that, it's a bit of a pain at work though that's the only thing, but needs must :) x


----------



## thurl30

Oh I just saw it's your wedding anniversary today..congratulations :) x


----------



## patiently

Happy anniversary Lexi!! Hope all three of you (yourself, your OH and baby) have a lovely evening. Sorry its been busy at work for you, dont work too hard and do only what is required nothing more. lol..i hope you also have a fab weekend with your OH. Enjoy lovely xx

Thurl i second what lexi said test twice daily i couldve missed mine if i only tested once. If you dont mind me asking why doesnt charting work for you? GL this month though i hope you get your BFP! May will be a special month! 

GL ladies bd, approaching ov, or in the tww!! Sticky :dust: to you all!!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Patiently, hope you're doing ok? Charting didn't work because I am quite a light sleeper and have to get up to use the bathroom a couple of hours before I get up every day and the guidelines are that you need 4 hours undisturbed sleep, also I can't wake up the same time every day because I work shifts, so the time I take the temp can vary between quite a few hours x


----------



## Nicki123

Happy anniversary Lexi!

Emma big congrats on the new job that's awesome.

Thurl I can't chart either. I tried it for one month and the pressure of having to get 4 hours sleep a night made me sleep really badly. I have never been so tired as I was that month, constantly waking up in the night thinking 'is it time to temp yet'? So I'm with you in the non charting camp. :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Misswish and Emme, I have everything crossed that our time will be soon and well done Emme on the job, that's great that when you thought it was out the door that they wanted you for the job! I hope the same is true for your ttc efforts xx Misswish, bless you 2 years is a long time to do anything, let alone this rollercoaster! Hope you don't have to go through the ups and downs of ttc for much longer.

Lexi happy anniversary hun! And yes it was good to have the heart to heart and yes I'll also be pushing for a bit more bd'ing, since I'm not sure about my temps yet! Hoping for a rise, I've been getting AF type symptoms so I hope that's it soon and I get my bfp! I've got such a bloated looking tum got I've half the month ATM, so I'm sure a few people think I already am!! 

Thurl, I was the same at first with temping, then I had less to drink in the evenings, which is hard as I'm always thirsty! So now in the mornings I make myself wait, temp then run for the loo whilst drinking! It made me laugh as my hb said last night how about we have some mid week early morning bd'ing to change it up a bit, to which I reply that as a commuter who temps with an early morning weeing tendency, how will I fit any bd'ing in?? Plus I have to do my hair :haha:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Patiently, sorry I don't know about tcm...hope you can find out. Yeah I remember you saying about your oh saying it was too much bd'ing all the time under this pressure...I know we do it to ourselves and them but if you asked him previously to ttc if he could have it on tap I know what the answer would've been...Pah! :haha:

How are you? Xx


----------



## Misswish

Happy wedding anniversary to Lexi. That's fantastic. I hope you have a gr8 day. I'm also thrilled to see you are expecting. I hope you are coping well. Would b hard not to stress out. I wish you all the best & hope everything goes well. When did you start taking the progesterone. My doctor said to start just when I get a BFP. 
Sooperhans the pressure of ttc sure is hard so days. I hope you are coping ok.Yeah I didn't realize it was going to be ongoing. When the last miscarriage happened on boxing day I felt like giving up & not even trying anymore, especially when my sister inlaw told me a couple weeks later that she was pregnant & they weren't planning it as she's having a cigarette. Then a week later she told me she couldn't b bothered with it & wasn't keeping it! I felt so angry! I've seen heard she is keeping the baby. I think I'm coping better now. I should have come on this thread earlier I could have used the support. 
I haven't temp before but OPK. Hubby has been away & getting back soon so want Af so I can ttc this cycle. I think I might temp this cycle.


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh Misswish, that's awful about your SIL, clearly some people just don't know what they've got even when it all falls into their laps...when it happens to you I'm sure you'll make a great mum. Come on any time you like to rant and get things off your chest and we'll try our best to help :hugs: Hope AF turns up for you and Beach v soon!

Well my temp has risen quite high today and them crosshairs are back...for about a week ago?? I'd be more inclined to think it has happened this week, I don't know what the system is basing it on?

Happy wedding day to Never! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Good morning :flower:

Hi again thurl :hi: - I'm a big believer in SMEP and used that roughly to get pregnant this time. Good luck this cylcle! 

I was never any good with OPKs (I think my surges were super short and I wasn't disciplined enough to test when I should have!) and never tried temping - Soop, I always relied on the twinges and the EWCM so I say trust in your body's signals and don't worry too much about FF this month! If you're still unsure, BD every other day just in case and you'll catch the egg if you're going to :hugs: 

Happy wedding anniversary Lexi - I hope you had a lovely evening. Where do you reckon you'll go at the weekend?

Patiently :hugs: time is flying for you, you'll be back to TTC before you know it :hugs:

Emme - :hi: and well done :thumbup:

Misswish - That's rubbish about your SIL. Some people take things for granted. You will get your baby one day soon and make a fantastic mum :hugs: GL for this cycle!

Hi and :hugs: and :dust: to everyone else!

AFM didn't sleep between 3am and 6am! It's a mixture of not being able to get comfy and that feeling you get on Christmas morning when you can't sleep because your excited but also a bit concerned about cooking Christmas dinner - only it's not Christmas and I've still got 9 weeks until I get my present :haha:


----------



## lexi374

thurl30 said:


> Thanks Patiently, hope you're doing ok? Charting didn't work because I am quite a light sleeper and have to get up to use the bathroom a couple of hours before I get up every day and the guidelines are that you need 4 hours undisturbed sleep, also I can't wake up the same time every day because I work shifts, so the time I take the temp can vary between quite a few hours x

Nah you dont need 4 hrs solid sleep! I never get that!! Lol! Im a rubbish sleeper too always up for a wee or shouting at dh for waking me up with his snoring! :haha: My alarm goes off about 6.30 but i nearly always woke up before so if i woke from 5 am onwards i would temp then even if id only been asleep a couple of hours. If it was earlier than that id go back to sleep and temp later. I could still always see a definate pattern on my chart. I can see that working shifts would be a challenge though. The earlier you temp the lower your temp. :hugs:

Soop im not convinced you ovd cd10, keep going hun! :thumbup: x

Lady hi hun we will probably just go to prezzos. I bet you are getting excited now, how long have you got left at work? x

Misswish that absolutely sucks about your sil, life is so not fair!
My doc said to start prog at 7dpo, but most start at 3dpo. Though she said not to start straight after ov as could cause an ectopic. I thought 7dpo was too late so i started at 5dpo this cycle. :hugs:

Thanks for the anniversary wishes ladies dh surprised me with 24 red roses! x


----------



## Emmediva

Sooper, I'm with Lexi, try to get another day of :sex: in

Lexi congrats on your anniversary!! aww your OH sounds sweet, 24 roses :cloud9:

:wave: hi everyone, AFM, FF has not confirmed OV :grr: I am frustrated with temping, like Sooper I am confused :( my cp is high and I think it's soft can that happen after OV? Nipples feel tingly and soreish :shrug: Lord this ttc is hard work :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

SO much going on I can't keep up :rofl:

MissWish...sorry you find yourself here but welcome and I can see you already have slotted in perfectly to this lovely group of ladies :hugs:

Lexi...belated happy anniversary and flowers too :cloud9:

Soop...boody FF eh? Sorry you and DH had a bit of a doobry but I'm glad it paved the way for a chat about feelings :hugs:

Beach....has that hag come yet? :hugs:

Patiently...good to see you :hugs:

Crumbs forgtten already :wacko: LF...can't believ how far along you are already and please post the nursery pics :hugs:

Thurl..emma...nicki and anyone else I've no doubt misses :haha: :hi: and :hugs:

AFM...yesterday was Viability day and we got married :happydance: never thought I would see either of those things happening in my life :nope:

Love, :hugs: and :dust: to everyone

XxX


----------



## patiently

Congrats NSN!!! im so happy for you. i did sneak over to your journal and you and your HUSBAND look amazing, you have such a glow and i absolutely adore your rings. Congrats again. Your baby bump is also very very cute. 

Emme im sorry ff hasnt marked o day but looking at your chart im also confused. In saying that my bfp month ff didnt even detect ovulation so you never know. GL anyway hun i hope that all works out this month!

Lexi how are you doing? hope all is well. xxxx

Thurl i agree with lexi i never get hours of solid sleep but charting has worked for me. I'd say maybe give it a go and see. 

Misswish im so sorry about your SIL life is so unfair sometimes! I really struggle with situations like that but my OH keeps telling me not to concentrate on what others have but to think about what we WILL have one day. Which is true but extremely hard! I hope that soon you will get your bfp and im sure you will make a fantastic mum as you will appreciate and cherish your LO more than anything. Some people dont know just how blessed they are. 

Beach has AF come yet? 

AFM really feeling down these days, the thought of work tomorrow is just daunting and my friend has just told me shes expecting. I had a rough friday and saturday evening, im just hoping that after accupunture this week i will feel better. Hoe everyone has a lovely bank holiday. i wish i had it off! Frikkin work!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Aw patiently thank you :hugs: we had the perfect day for us. I'm sorry you have to work tomorrow and that you had a rough couple of days. Please look after yourself chick :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Misswish

Hey Lexi glad you had a good day for your anniversary:) the roses sound lovely! Yeah it was upsetting about my SIL but like Patiently said its best not to focus on what others have. Yeah it's hard not to but it just gets you more down if you do. I definately will appreciate my child sooo much when I have them. Will b amazing. Thanks for your kind words. I think we all will with the journeys we have been through. 
Oh patiently that sucks your not feeling that great. I hope your day gets better. This ttc journey is a lot harder then expected. I hope you get your bfp soon:) take care. Hope the accupunture helps.
My hubby is home now so I'm feeling happier. I've got an accupunture appt today so that should relax me 
Hey never say never I noticed your due date is the day after my bday. That's cool:)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave:

Sorry I have been MIA, DH and I usually spend the weekend out on our boat and I have limited Internet access. It's hard to keep up with the threads on my phone.

Sooper- sorry your DH was feeling the pressure. My husband and I felt the same way in the beginning. It felt like we were always on a schedule to have sex. It really didn't make it fun. We are still on a schedule but we do try to have fun with it still. Now DH knows the drill so I tell him each month when he needs to be "ready for action" :LOL:

NSN- congrats on getting married and V day!!!! :yipee: 

Girls- regarding the temping, I know FF like 4 hours of sleep but as long as you are consistent in what you do, you will see a pattern. Good luck!!

AFM- no sign of the witch yet. She's really pissing me off this month. I decided to take a HPT test this morning because I'm so late and it was BFN. It's just my body being difficult. :cry: Hopefully she'll come soon. I guess at this rate, even if I don't get prego this month, I won't need to worry about getting my period on my trip.


----------



## lexi374

Hello ladies i hope you are ok?

Selfish post sorry....

I am convinced its all gone wrong again.... :cry:

Boobs no longer tender nor am i constipated. Think im 6+2, this is the magic week for us that it all stops. Just havent been able to shake this feeling since yesterday, its not me being negative i just really feel its over again.

Scan a week today, how will i get through the next 7days! :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Lexi...hang in there. Symptoms definitely can come and go. I truly hope this is your rainbow.

Patiently...good luck at work. It's tough to get back into the swing of things after this stuff, I know.

AFM, BFN @ 13 dpo, so I'm out. And no, I'm OUT, so please don't mention I'm out only when the witch arrives! LOL! AF will arrive between Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## BeachChica

Lexi - PMA!!! PMA!!!! Symptoms come and go. I was a stressed out mess before every one of my scans before due to symptoms coming and going but then everything would be OK. Could you tell your doctor that you are having some cramping (small white lie) and lack of symptoms and see if they will get you in for a scan this week? I would think with your losses at this stage they probably should have scanned you anyways just to see how things are looking. 

Wookie - I am so sorry :( I still have everything crossed for you though. Another girl in my other thread was getting BFN and throught she was out but just got a BFP!!!! 

AFM - no witch yet but I did wake up to some cramping this morning so I am really hoping she is on her way. The first month I decide to go back to TTC and my body has to be difficult!!! Sheezzzz!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## lexi374

I know, they have been coming and going during the course of the days but since yest they have upped and gone, maybe i will feel different tom.... i hope so. But sometimes you just know..... :shrug: 

Im thinking about trying the doc to see if they will get me in at my local epau rather than waiting til next mon and having to drive 70 miles only to be told bad news.

I hope that witch shows soon for you :hugs:

Wookie sorry about the bfn. :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey everyone, woo what a busy w/e! Emme - any more temping luck? FF is not my friend this month, the crosshairs and reappear on each reading! I'm going to sit tight, try and keep the bd'ing up and do a test on cd29, when AF would be due if my cycle was "normal", which hopefully it is this month. I've started the progesterone and been getting banging headaches ever since, booooo!

Beach - being on a boat sounds idyllic! It must be lovely to kick back and have mini holidays. That's the life! I hope AF is very soon around the corner for you, come on! When is it Euro time for you?*

Wookie, I'm sorry you are out and hope AF comes and goes v quickly so you can start your next round of bd'ing... :hugs:

Oh Lexi, my heart has sunk for you, it's truly awful to have that sense of foreboding and I hope that you can have tests and scans to prove otherwise...def ask for a local epu referral, on your history you shouldn't have any trouble with getting one. I hope you get seen really quickly and that they can put your mind at rest. Everything crossed for you xxxx

Never, hope you are enjoying married life and Lady, hope you are getting some sleep hun xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and Patiently, as well as everyone else having accupuncture, hope the sessions go well xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi Nicki, Im pleased to hear Im not the only one who found charting difficult, I have got a charting course in my email inbox from FF, I might give that a go xx

Soop - I feel permanently dehydrated at the moment until I know whats going on with my ovulation, Im taking OPKs every day and trying no to drink too much so I dont dilute and can hold the 4 hours that I need to, I still havent got a positive opk yet, Im on CD15 today, but knowing my cycles it could be a long wait! You made me laugh about the early morning bding, Im with you on that one where is the time?! xx

Misswish - sorry to hear about your experience with your SIL, some people make it all seem so easy, and dont realise just how lucky they are, I have had a couple of friends announce their pregnancy in the last few weeks, it can be really difficult so I think I know how you feel xx

Hi Ladyfog, I am keeping up with SMEP so far this month, its quite hard work though BDing every other day, I havent yet had a positive OPK so I just gotta keep going! Congrats on your pregnancy, its lovely to see people like yourself, it gives me hope xx

Lexi - Im sorry to hear about how you are feeling at the moment, I really hope everything is ok, I agree with the others, I would try to get in to the epu, Im sure they would see you, keep your chin up and think positive xx

Never  massive congrats to you and your husby xx

Patiently  hope you are doing ok, I think I will give charting a go again next cycle just to see if I can make any sense of it xx

Hi to everyone else, sending lots of luck and :dust: xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Good luck Thurl with the opks and hope you get enough liquid to drink that you don't get ill or anything! Good luck if you do temp next month, I hope I can be a chatting success, get a bfp and share secrets! Better still, I hope your smep approach means you get a bfp too and you don't have to chart! Fx'd xxx


----------



## patiently

Lexi hun symptoms come and go. Try to relax in know it's hard. I hope you get to have a scan for reassurance. Remember nsn symptoms came and went, hang on in there hun. I hope your symptoms come full force for reassurance for u hun...but still bearable for u to function normally. Sending you lots of sticky positive symptom filled vibes your way hun x

Beach hope the cramping is due to arriving AF x

Wookie sorry about your bfn. I hope your bfp is just around the corner.x

Misswish hope your Acupuncture went well and your feeling relaxed with your OH. X

Afm was sent home from work today. The tears just didn't stop falling. As soon as I saw my friend who is expecting I just broke down. I will try to get sn appointment tomorrow with my gp I think I need counselling. On top of that I came home from work and me and my OH had :sex: I just missed feeling normal and being close to him. It was so nice not thinking about everything. Until we finished. The condom broke apart. I had to "find" the rest. Sorry tmi. Now I'm worrying so much as I had the metho shot and I'm taking tcm which has vitex in it. I haven't even had a normal cycle yet and I don't want to take the morning after pill as it will mess me up even more. Ontop of that I've been charting just to see what my first cycle will be like and it says I o'd Friday but I really doubt it. I'm so scared. Sorry for the rant. Really feeling crap. Nothing goes right...


----------



## patiently

Sooperhans I don't know what's going on with ff thus month hun. I hope cd gives you a bfp surprise! X

Thurl good luck charting hun. Hope you get your bfp real soon


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies. Lexi sending you massive positive vibes. I know how you feel, praying for a bout of nausea or something. But so many of my friends had successful pregnancies with no symptoms and def not early on... I think you should try and get an early scan to put your mind at rest though.

Wookie and Beach, so sorry if you're out but here's to next month, Fx

Patiently, you poor love you really deserve a break. Will visit your journal later but until then :hugs:

NSN CONGRATULATIONS! I checked out your wdg pics, you looked so happy, so pleased for you.

Thurl, sooper, Emma and misswish, good luck with the temping, let me know how it goes. 4 ish weeks til I start ttc again, think I'm going to try opks and SPEM, to start with anyway.

To anyone I've missed, hope you're all well x


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Soop &#8211; fingers crossed for both of us xx

Patiently I feel so sad for you, it&#8217;s still such early days, are you able to take some time off work? I have a colleague who is expecting, she is 3 weeks ahead of where I was with my first pregnancy last year, I still struggle with seeing her every day. I reckon some couneslling would help you, you really have been through a rough time. In terms of the BD&#8217;ing, I would just leave it, what will be will be, I&#8217;m really hoping things get better soon for you xx

Nicki we will have to be SMEP buddies, have you tried this plan before? I am finding it alot of effort but I do feel like I have a better chance because I know exactly where I am, I'm not feeling confident this cycle though, especially as I have so much weight to lose xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone :hi:

Lexi, please try to relax and hope for the best, I think when you have been through losses you expect the worst to protect yourself from bad news even before it actually happens - I was so convinced it was all over at 7 weeks, I really was and it all turned out to be OK. If you have an early scan now it may cause more concern as there may not be a heartbeat and then you still won't know whether everything is OK, even if it is. If you can wait a week then you will hopefully find out everything is OK after all and if it's not, they'll be no doubt :hugs:

Patiently, hope your day at work's been OK - horrible to have to work on a BH :hissy:

Beach - weekend on the boat sounds lovely, and hope that lazy old witch turns up soon!

Wookie - boo for the BFN. Hopefully AF won't keep you waiting and wondering for too much longer. FX'd you get a nice surprise after all :hugs:

Lots of :dust: to anyone that needs it.

NSN - hope you're enjoying your first weekend as a Mrs :thumbup:

AFM, had a good weekend, went to mum and dad's today and went through a bag of my old baby clothes that they've had up in the loft for the last 30 years! I've got some lovely matinee coats and booties knitted by my nana and also some amazing dungarees that are going to look sooo cute! Bless them, they'd put them up there as they thought they may have another baby and then just forgot about them until Dad was up in the loft a few months ago - I bet they never imagines they'd be being worn by their grand-daughter!!


----------



## Nicki123

thurl30 said:


> Nicki we will have to be SMEP buddies, have you tried this plan before? I am finding it alot of effort but I do feel like I have a better chance because I know exactly where I am, I'm not feeling confident this cycle though, especially as I have so much weight to lose xx

Hey thurl that sounds good, here's to being SMEP buddies! I had never heard of it before coming on B&B but had been roughly BDing every other day day when we were ttc so I think had been doing a variation of it :) It does sound like hard work at times (especially on those dreary mid-week nights after a long day at work when you just want an early night!) but me and DH have not been ttc since the last MC in August last year so he has had a long enough break from scheduled :sex: ! So I am hoping he will enjoy it for a few months before tiring out. I'll let you know how it goes and I hope it goes well for you too x


----------



## thurl30

Well doing the SMEP this cycle is the first time I have ever known my DH to not be in the mood for BD'ing haha the other night I was like come on we have to, and he was like I'm tired, it was previously the other way round :rofl: I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but here is hoping that this year is our year :) xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Remember that if you're doing SMEP, you can have a quickie every now and then, save your energies and mix it up a bit! - we used to fit one if before Eastenders if we were both knackered :haha:


----------



## Emmediva

Patiently, I am sorry you are down, it's hard when you want a pregnancy and don't get your wish and then findout someone close is expecting :hugs

Beachchica, so sorry AF is not here yet, hopefully she comes soon for you

Lexi, :hugs: you know your body hon, but I am soooo hoping you are wrong and everything is ok. I hope you get your scan early so you can have peace of mind :hugs:

Wookie, LOL ok you are OUT :hugs: I like your mentalitym just stay opstimistic, a fresh cycle means a new chance, I wish we could have a new cycle every 2 weeks :haha:

Sooper, no freaking luck!! :grr: I am aggrevated, I think I O'ed around CD 13-14, I can kinda see a trend but FF is not cooperating!!! Ughh! Ou may have O'ed on CD 10 or !$ from what I see :shrug:

Thurl, I never had issues till this month, I don't know :nope: I hope you have better luck :thumbup:

Nicki, your break is almost over :)

Lady, aww that's so sweet that you got some of your old baby clothes!!!! 

AFM, I am so distraught over FF! I haven't started progesterone and not going to until I get a confirmed date :nope: I made an appt with my doc for Friday, I will go in the morning, I've asked for them to check my progesterone level and told them I may not be ovulating strong enough, so I am going to ask to be put on Clomid... Hopefully that helps me, the tests they ran on me all came back normal so I don't know what is up with my body!! :grr:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey everyone, hope oh's are being cooperative with smep approaches! Hope everyone has a great new cycle and there are bfp after bfps very soon....

Patiently - if your body isn't recovered with your hcg dropping right down (what's your latest level?) then I don't think it would take anyway? Seek medical advice if you feel like you need it but i would guess you are ok in that respect. As for your emotional wellbeing, yes please do seek a new counsellor and I hope you get a new appt soon. Were your work ok? Will you take more time? I hope the situation improves for you v soon :hugs:

Lexi how are you? I've been wondering today how you are getting on and I hope you have a v similar experience to Lady....that's so cute you have got clothes from your childhood still x

Beach, any sign of AF after your cramping?

Don't think any of us are FF fans this month? My crosshairs are still on, so I have still had the questionable ov this month. Have had a sore throat all day and acid indigestion...not that I'm trying to symptom spot, but I do wonder what's going on....

Anyway, phew to first day back at work being over!! Xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and Emme about the progesterone, what cd are you now? When I hadn't shown ov at cd19 last month, my doc said to start from cd20 anyway and it didn't suppress my ov or AF...wonder what they will say on Fri? I have started prog for this cycle too.....x


----------



## Emmediva

Sooperhans said:


> Oh and Emme about the progesterone, what cd are you now? When I hadn't shown ov at cd19 last month, my doc said to start from cd20 anyway and it didn't suppress my ov or AF...wonder what they will say on Fri? I have started prog for this cycle too.....x

I'm on CD 20 and FF finally added some broken up crosshairs, hmmm, I think I O'ed on CD 13 but whatever, I haven't started progesterone, I don't know if I should since I want to get tested on Friday? :shrug: what do you suggest?


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper  what caused your doc to put you on the progesterone. The losses? I just noticed that your temps are not that much higher in the 2nd half of the month so its good that you are on them. I think this might also be causing you some trouble in detecting O. Next time you go to the doc you should print out and show them your chart. 

I leave for Spain in 9 days!!! Eeeeek! I am getting so excited. Last night I started laying out some piles, making lists and doing some ironing. 

Thurl  if you have any charting questions, feel free to ask. Lots of girls chart on here. I think you should just give it a go and well help you through it!!! :thumbup:

Patiently  I hope the broken condom still held enough where you wont have to worry. But you know what, if its meant to be it will happen and I really feel everything will be fine. You deserve something good to happen!!! I really think the counseling will be good for you and like the others said, maybe you can take a leave of absence from work? :hugs:

Lady  you are almost 32 weeks!!! Yeah!!!! Thats great about the baby clothes!!! :happydance:

Emme  good luck at the docs. It does look like O on CD 12 but then with that drop its hard to tell for sure. I would check with your doc about the progesterone (oh and maybe take a print out of your chart with you) My doc always likes to see mine.

AFM - the stupid witch has not shown up yet. I have no idea what her problem is :grr:


----------



## Sooperhans

Emme - wouldn't like to say to start taking it if there are other considerations to make - can you get a doc tel appt tomorrow, explain the situation and see what they say? That's what I did and the doc told me just to start taking it.

Beach, I don't know about my first loss as it was a mmc, but with the 2nd I went in with twinges and had the 48hr hcg and progesterone blood test. It was on the first blood that they said it was low. What do you think the post ov low readings mean? Can it signify low prog then? This month has been strange....

That's so exciting, you'll LOVE Spain! People are very easy going and laid back and the food is lush! So excited for you...holiday countdown, whoop whoop!! :happydance:


----------



## lexi374

Soop and Emme sorry ff is being a pain this month, i hope things become clearer soon and you get your bfps! :hugs:

Beach have a fantastic trip im jealous! :hugs:

Thurl good luck with smep! And as lady said quickies are good sometimes! :thumbup:

Patiently i hope you will be ok with that 1 accident, chances are you will be. Big :hugs:

afm i went to the gp today to ask for a scan this week she said they wont usually see people unless bleeding and cramping! :dohh: anyway i explained the loss of symptoms since sun, and that i never get pest 6 weeks, that 2 have been missed miscarriages and im on prog so probably wont bleed anyway!

She said shed try and get back to me, she rang when i was on the way home and said they cant see me til mon! I really wanted to know this week!

Anyway ive emailed prof q and filled her in and said regardless of the outcome theres no point in me seeing her mon aswell, if all ok maybe i can see her a week later and if not i expect they will rescan me to confirm. 

My heads banging i need to try and chill ive really stressed myself out the last couple of days. :wacko: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Lexi you poor thing :-( That's shit you can't go earlier than Mon, I find it hard to believe that they have absolutely nothing until then, even if it meant a wait beforehand. Still, if you don't have to travel that'll be good...what would you be on Mon, 7 weeks by then? I so so so hope you see a hb hun, I hate the wait but hopefully it'll all be worth it very soon xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Lexi, try to relax and I still have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. I'm hoping that you get happy news on Monday :hugs:

Beach - yay for your holiday in 9 days! So exciting. Hope AF turns up before then so you can get her out of the way...

Patiently :hugs:

Hi everyone else and hope you've all had a good first day back after the BH :flower:. Being off yesterday's put me all out of kilter - we've got our first NTC class tomorrow and I'm paranoid I'm going to forget as I keep thinking today is Monday!! :wacko:


----------



## thurl30

Hi Soop, my OH has been very co-operative, until now, he woke up with flu this morning so he is now totally out of action for the next few days doh! I still haven't had a pos opk anyway. Fingers crossed for you this month xx

Beach thanks for the encouragement, I am definately going to give charting a go next cycle, you will probably regret offering help I reckon I will be asking questions all the time! :) Great to hear you are going to get away to Spain, I love the packing bit I spend ages getting my stuff all sorted xx

Lexi thanks for the luck, I'm going to need it now that OH has flu, why does he have to get ill right in the middle of my cycle??!! (bless him I am sympathetic really :)) Sorry to hear you are feeling stressed, only a few more days to wait though, just focus on Monday and it will be here before you know it, I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## lexi374

Ah thurl youve got more sympathy than me id make him do it anyway lol! :haha:

Thanks lady and soop, yep ill be 7+2ish so ill def know by then if all is ok or not, fx,fx,fx!!! :wacko:
And yeah hard to believe they have nothing before then!!! Grrrr!! They like torturing people!


----------



## thurl30

Lexi he did say "we will still do it" and he looked at me with his bright red face, glazed eyes and runny nose! :haha: I was like erm no!


----------



## lexi374

:haha::haha::haha: 

10 out of 10 for thinking about it bless him!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Bloody flu Thurl...Boooooooooo!!! If you can turn a blind eye to the snot (maybe turn the light out) then go for it and GL, lol! I still hope you catch the egg this month xx

Countdown to Monday then Lexi...all my good luck vibes and best wishes as well as :hugs: coming your way xxx


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, so sorry to hear you can't get in till Monday! That sucks, you are in my thoughts, I hope all is ok, and this is just a break before all the symptoms, morning sickness come back. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

OMgosh girls!!! Lets start the P A R T Y... After 36 freaking days, I just went to the bathroom about an hour ago and it looks like the bitch :witch: is on her way!!! :happydance:
I had some red blood when I wipe (sorry TMI). I am hoping it gets heavier!!! ugh!!! So it looks like this would be my schedule this month if my body cooperates:
I leave on my trip in 9 days (May 17th). 
It looks like O would be about the 24th
I would be due for AF about the 5th (based on a 29 day cycle).
So I should be able to drink it up while in Barcelona, get prego when I get on the ship on the 23rd (FX), try to not think about my TWW and be ready to test when I get back!!!! Whaddya think???

Sooper - when my doc saw my chart he mentioned that the higher temps during the LP could mean good progesterone levels. I did test low for it last time so I will definitely be on it 3DPO just to see if it helps with my next pregnancy. I would definitely have them look at your chart to see what they think. I always like to bring mine and my doc likes to look at it. It also gives me the opportunity to ask questions about dips etc during the month to see what they think. 

Lexi - that sucks you can't get in until Monday. Maybe you should have mentioned that you are having some cramping. :winkwink:

Thurl - hope you can still squeeze some :sex: out of your OH. Tell him it will make him feel better. And show up to bed in your smallest nighty!!! :winkwink:

Emme - I would be happy to help with your chart. Its great when you have people stalking and helping to analyze. Sometimes its hard to tell what is going on with our bodies!! Any extra help trying to figure it out is always good!!!

Well better go start doing more :laundry: packing and ironing. :iron:I don't know how I'll ever get my suitcase under 50 lbs!!!???


----------



## wookie130

Beach, how WONDERFUL!!! Come on, AF...please be it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach, I like the sound of your schedule! If it works like that and you get a bfp when you arrive home, how ideal would that be!! Good luck with your packing, just keep whittling down what you're taking over the course of the next few days, remember room for souvenirs, like a massive sombrero or something, hehe. 

Thanks for the advice about the post-O temps and what they say about progesterone levels etc, I'll update my doc with another chart viewing when I next go in. Bloody FF has put 10 days on my o date as of this morning, I'm furious with it! Based on my gut feeling, I prob wasn't as early as 10days but not 20 either! I think I was more around the 14 day mark....getting fed up as it feels like the 2ww goalposts keep changing...might test at the weekend anyway, I have 4 in stock and waiting!! Fx'd....x


----------



## patiently

:happydance: Beach im doing a celebratory worm across the floor!! Yay i think your plan seems like a good'un. I hope you manage to get your suitcase under weight! I also hope this is your BFP cycle. Im sure a relaxing holiday and time away will defo help with that. GL hun im so excited for you!!!!! xxx

Lexi im so sorry you have to wait until monday hun. FXed for you i hope all will be well, sending lots of sticky vibes your way.

Soop i think you did ovulate cd 20 but luckily you bd the day before whoop whoop! it only takes one little swimmer! GL hun i hope this is you BFP month. you so deserve it with all the hard work you've put in. 

Thurl sorry OH has the flu...i agree with the ladies, switch off the lights, put on your smallest nightie and set a no kissing rule beforehand (runny nose and kisses dont go well together) :haha: but its so nice that he still wants to go ahead with it. :thumbup: youve got a great partner there. GL this month

afm 4 weeks and 6 days till my return. Low temps today to dont think ive ovulated so really doubt i will be preg this month...:flower: i hope however that next month my one tube will do me proud and we will be back in the race with you ladies xxxx


----------



## Sooperhans

I love the idea of you doing the worm dance Patiently!! And I'm so pleased you are only a few more weeks away from ttc again. The reason I think I od earlier than cd20 is I have that heavy, AF like feeling and I haven't had any ewcm for a week or more...to me I've had no o symptoms as late as cd20....hmmmmm x


----------



## patiently

LOL! I am a worm and robot queen because they're the only two dances i can do well...haha. Have you tested yet soop. If you did o on cd 10 you'd be 10dpo...Maybe test. Im sorry you dont know for definate but tbh i didnt either my bfp month so you never know. FXed for you...come on BFP!!! xx


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - I can see how your chart is frustrating, but I definitely think its good you are doing it as it is helping paint a picture of your cycle. I agree with you, I think you O'd earlier based on your CM etc but its just hard to tell with your temps. I am with Patiently, I think maybe you should test in the next couple days. Maybe you can pick up a couple tests from the dollar store (do they have those where you are?)

Patiently - I had a visual of you doing the worm!!!! :rofl: It won't be long for you now!!! Your body is going to be happy on the break and I feel that 1 tube will do you proud!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sooperhans

You need to post a dancing video, they sound hilarious Patiently! :haha:

Beach - we have pound shops and maybe they do do tests...I do have some Wilkinson ones (also a cheap shop) so I may test by Fri, or tomorrow, depending on how long my willpower holds out for! 

Xxx


----------



## patiently

Good luck soop i hope its a surprising BFP! FXed for you hun. 

Imagine a small woman going back and forth doing the worm on the floor haha thats exactly what i look like. 

Beach hope AF is being kind to you x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Patiently, I hope for a surprise bfp too... :hugs:

Haha, sounds like it requires some skill! Well done you :haha: x


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper - a BFP for you before I go on my vacation would just make my day!!! FX for you!!!

Patiently - The hag is not being nice, lots of cramping etc but I am happy to have her so I won't complain :wacko:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach!! For your enthusiasm and charting advice - that goes for everyone who have helped too, think I'd have given up on FF otherwise. 

Hope AF buggers off for you soon and you will be on the ttc'ing again for your hols! Xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach!! For your enthusiasm and charting advice - that goes for everyone who have helped too, think I'd have given up on FF otherwise. 

Hope AF buggers off for you soon and you will be on the ttc'ing again for your hols! Xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Lexi how are you doing hun? :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Bfn girls...test line is completely clear.


----------



## Ladyfog

It's still really early to test Soop - if you have a 2 week LT, then you're looking at 14 DPO to test. I'd wait another 4 days or so and if AF hasn't turned up, test again :hugs:

Patiently - I'd love to see you do the worm - good skills!! If I tried I think it would turn into 'The seesaw! :haha:

Beech, hope AF has turned up properly now now but is being kind. Just in time for your trip and to have fun TTC while you're away :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is having a good week - anyone else waiting to test?

AFM, we had our first NTC class last night - I never ever thought we'd get to this stage! I was dreading it a bit as I'd heard various stories of other's experiences but had a good time after all - there are a good group of ladies (and their OHs) there and we actually had a good laugh and learnt some stuff. I'm actually hopeful that I will be able to meet up with the ladies after the baby's born which is a nice thought. DH didn't enjoy it so much, but he's a miserable git when it comes to joining in with group activities so I'm not surprised. I don't care anyway - he's coming whether he likes it or not!!

Also got our pram delivered yesterday, minus the carrycot which will be in stock in a couple of weeks. We set it up and put the carseat on it and pushed it around the house - I can't believe I have a pram in the house!!

I think the combo of the NTC class and getting the pram overloaded my brain a bit as slept really badly last night - it's just so much to take in that we're getting so close now :wacko: I can;t wait!:happydance:


----------



## lexi374

soop its hard to say looking at your chart when or even if you have ovd this month..... :shrug: Last month your pre ov and post ov temps are obvious but this month i just dont know!

Lady you must be so excited now, i cant even think about getting past 12 weeks let alone buying a pram! What one did you get in the end?

Afm have got today off to get the kitchen tiled, well the bloke turned up had a look and then started moaning the tiles were too big, too many sockets wont be able to do a good job etc and has gone!! So still no kitchen finished and wasted a bloody days holiday im screwing!!! Ive got plenty to be getting on with at home but still!! :growlmad:


----------



## BeachChica

Lady - how exciting you are finally to this stage!!! I can't remember but have you already gotten your crib yet and have you gone with a particular theme? :crib:

Soop - its still early to test. I think you probably O'd about CD14/15 so that would put you at about 9/10 DPO. I have everything crossed for you this cycle. 

Lexi - why don't you have a ticker? Put one up girl!!!! :happydance:

:wave: to everyone else. Anyone due to test this week?

AFM - definitely have full on AF and she's not being nice. Lots of cramping etc. Doc is having both DH and I take an antibiotic (I think) this cycle for 10 days, so we start that today. I leave for my trip in 7 days, I can hardly believe it. DH and I have been doing a lot of ironing :iron:and laying out piles of stuff. I have never had to pack for such a long trip so its hard although I know I can send things away to the cleaner.


----------



## lexi374

Ah i hate packing it stresses me out, you spend all that time ironing and no matter how i pack it, it always comes out creased!

I hope the witch buggers off soon. :hugs:

I will put one up if all ok monday.... :wacko:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you ladies...is a bit early isn't it. Will try and hold out until Mon to test again..Fx'd! 

Lexi - really hope to see that ticker from Monday :hugs:

Lady - wow Nct time! Have you had a tour of your hospital or anything like that? Hope oh buttons it and eventually enjoys the process with you and I hope you get on well with the group xx Maybe show them your seesaw move, they might like it! I think my work would just be a strange wriggle on the floor and someone would no doubt ask me if I was unwell...!

Beach, pleased it's AF but hope you don't have too much more pain and on top of that, ironing! My worst nightmare!! :haha: put your feet up a bit too please.


----------



## Emmediva

Hi everyone, 

Beach, I hope the :witch: is a little kinder to you and you don't cramp bad. 
Sooper, like the others said, it may be too early yet...
Lexi, :hugs: I hope all is ! ok and we see that ticker on Monday!!
Lady, congrats on getting everything ready for your lil bundle of joy. 

AFM, I am on CD22, not sure if I am 9 or 10 dpo :shrug: I've always had clear preov and pastov temps, I don't know why this month is whack! :grr: Oh well, I started the Progesterone supplements last night, I am not positive about this cycle at all though :nope: I'm due to test Tuesday, we'll see...


----------



## lexi374

Emme your chart is looking good! FX for ya! Did you get plenty bd in? When are you testing? :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Finally caught up in here :dohh:

Lexi...how're you holding up (apart from the arse that was supposed to be tiling)

Sooper...blank spaces...not nice but it's too early :winkwink:

Beach..woop woop for the hag and hoping you get a European BFP :dust:

Nicki, thurl and someone else is doing the smep with an ill hubby...happy shagging :smug:

Wookie..:hugs: for the impending hag 

Patiently...dopey me didn't realise you had a WTT journal :dohh:

LF...only 8 weeks to go :shock: your hubby sounds like mine..not a group person :wacko: do you feel ready yet? Have you got a name for your princess?

:hi: to anyone that I've missed...didn't mean to :wacko:

AFM...married and 25 weeks tomorrow...sill can't believe it all :shrug: but not taking it for granted at all :flower:

:hugs: :dust: and whatever :winkwink:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

You are flying now hun whoop whoop! :happydance:

Im doing ok thanks, decided i cant live on my nerves for the rest of the week so have tried not to think about monday for now and the what ifs. :shrug:

Will turn into psycho bitch sometime sunday evening i expect.... poor dh :haha:


----------



## patiently

Lady hahaha!! "seesaw" omg thats too funny...hahaha! I hope OH gets involved with the group activities and im glad your putting your foot down. 

Soop Sorry about the blank spaces, i did have blank spaces before my bfp too! GL hun test again in a few days

Lexi looking forward to seeing your ticker x

Emme the cycles i havent been sure about always turn out to be bfp so FXed for you. I looked at your chart and i think it looks great. 

NSN yup i have a wtt journal but i do go on and on...lol..

Beach sorry about AF cramps hope she is kind to you but glad she has arrived. Hope you have a fab holiday! and return with an extra addition. I'm sorry about the ironing, I never do ironing, i literally iron as i go, so always bring a travel iron with me. Lazy sod! lol...so thumbs up to you for all your hard work...

AFM blah...not feeling too good today, is there anything new...lol


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, I think I'll test on Tuesday, may cave in and test Sunday though, I'm not as strong :haha:

Patiently, thanks, hoping you see something more than me LOL FF has me confused :shrug: I usually get a noticible temp rise.
I am giving up hope, it's been more than 2 years since I've been NTNP, and actively trying, ughhh, why must it be so hard. Hopefully I get some help/responses at the doc tomorrow...


----------



## Sooperhans

Emmediva said:


> Lexi, I think I'll test on Tuesday, may cave in and test Sunday though, I'm not as strong :haha:
> 
> Patiently, thanks, hoping you see something more than me LOL FF has me confused :shrug: I usually get a noticible temp rise.
> I am giving up hope, it's been more than 2 years since I've been NTNP, and actively trying, ughhh, why must it be so hard. Hopefully I get some help/responses at the doc tomorrow...

How did your appt go today Emme? Hope you get a bfp on Sun-Tues! I'm thinking of testing Mon but may cave and do a sneaky Sun one....will leave it to how impatient I feel! Argh I hope it works out....and I feel your frustration but please don't give up hope, it will happen! :thumbup:

Congratulations again Never!! To V day and wedding day, I took a quick look at your pics and you both look lovely and so happy :happydance: 

I have such a sore throat! :growlmad: It's been really painful on the left hand side and have had hb shining lights down my gob all week, he claims he can't see anything. I had a Sooperhans record in my temp today too - hmmm wonder if I'm starting to get ill.....when I wanna be preggers! :dohh:

Anyway, well done Lexi on your calmness and patience and I hope you are still feeling OK by Sun, thinking of you and still lots of hope for you xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone, I haven't been on for a few days so am totally out of it with what's been going on..so...how is everyone doing? :)

I gave my DH 1 day off with is flu bug, but that was it, back on the smep! I'm frustrated though because today is CD20 and I have still had no signs of ovulation, I was so hopeful that this cycle was going to be relatively 'normal', really annoyed!

Soop I hope you feel better soon xx

Emme keep thinking positive, it has to happen for us all soon, I hope you get some help from the doc xx

Patiently hope you're ok xx

Sorry to everyone I have missed, I'm slowly trying to catch up on previous posts :laugh2:

xx


----------



## Nicki123

It's the weekend! :)

Soop and Emma, hoping you both get your BFP soon, fx

Thurl, grrrr damn erratic cycles, sooo frustrating. Keep it up thou as long as DH is cooperating.

Patiently, I want to see the worm dance!

lexi, roll on Monday, sending you masses of positive vibes and :hugs:

Beach, your holiday sounds wonderful! Enjoy all the holiday :sex: heehee

To everyone else, happy weekend hope you're all up to something fun. 

AFM, 5th acu session today, 4 weeks to go to ttc time again :)


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - your chart is starting to look good! I will be anxiously waiting for your testing! A girl in my other thread was starting to feel ill, she thought she was out and it ended up being BFP symptoms. FX for you!!!!

Emme - your chart is looking good, I usually get a dip right after O like yours. I will be anxiously awaiting your test too!!!

NSN - *Happy 25 weeks!!!! *

Lexi - Can't wait to see your ticker Monday!!!

Thurl - wish we had a chart to stalk for you this month and see if we can help. Glad you did not give DH a break!!! :)

:wave: to everyone else.

AFM - AF has gotten lighter and not as painful. Hopefully she leaves soon so we can get on with it. I took a half day from work today to get some shopping and some things around the house done before my trip. I leave in 6 days!!! Wow!!!


----------



## thurl30

Nicki Yep DH is cooperating :) Not long for you now xx

Beach I kind of regret not temping this cycle, I was just so convinced that the lifestyle changes I have made would start to have an effect on my cycle and this one would be more normal. I am going to prepare for temping next cycle, I don't really know where to start! Your trip is coming up quick now, so exciting :) Hoping AF goes away really soon xx


----------



## lexi374

Just a quick 1 will catch up with everyone properly tom, but soops post caught my eye!!!!!

Errr hello!!! I think you should read back to just before i got my bfp!

Dont you remember me saying i had the worst sore throat it was so bad i also was looking down there with a torch! Could have sworn i was getting tonsilitis.

Then it just went and i got my bfp!!

I think it was 6/7 - 9/10dpo, then got bfp 11dpo will be hoping its a sign for you!! GL :hugs: :thumbup: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey everyone! Thurl - I hope that even without ov signs that your efforts have paid off. Especially without temping, you may have missed a sign. If no bfp this month then give it a whirl, I don't sleep through the night and have my alarm set about 10mins earlier than usual to get the therm in and capture the results. You'll get into the swing of it x

Nicki - I hope your accu went well, have they picked anything up in the sessions, do they think you are improving at all? I don't know what they look out for. Anyway, it'll be lovely for you and Patiently to be ttc'ing again... :hugs:

Beach 6 days to go, yayyyyy, I love holiday time!! So exciting for you and so pleased it's coinciding with ttc'ing :thumbsup:

Hehe, Beach and Lexi, I hope you are right! Lexi, I love your "errr hello!" I remember you saying but thought you had more fluey symptoms too - I've read back and it says clear as day...sore throat! Hb keeps saying "what, so you don't feel achey or anything else?" and I keep thinking it's weird to have an isolated sore throat, and I literally never get a sore throat! In fact the last time I did, I went to the docs and it turned out to be my thyroid condition, like 8 years ago! It would be nice if this one was a sign of something a little more positive!! It's really really hurting today, and I did have af type heaviness a couple of days ago. Not that I am now thinking more and more about symptoms! It's strange as last month it looked textbook on my temps but af showed up, now this.....argh I want to know! I will report back of course once I do............fx'd!!!!! xxx


----------



## Emmediva

Ok so um I need some help.... I think I am seeing things... I took a first response test this afternoon id course my urine was not concentrated :dohh: and I think I'm seeing a line :wacko: I just took the test because I felt my boobs kind of sore and have had light cramping for like 3 days now :shrug: It may just be wishful thinking or evap line?? :dohh: I need a second set of eyes... I don't know how to post the picture in here though :dohh: I'm barely 11DPO according to FF after all...


----------



## Sooperhans

Argh, post it! Go to the advanced edit and there's a paperclip to attach your pic...try that. How exciting!! Xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Oo Emma how exciting, post your pic we want to see it!!! I have had a faint +test at 11dpo before. Actually before that pg I also got a cold, so FX this is a good sign for you soop. When are you testing again?

Soop I think the acu is going well. The lady says my energy has improved but she is working on my cold stomach, it needs to be warmer apparently. I had 8 needles in my stomach on fri plus she used some hot smoke on my tummy to warm things up. Yeah it's great that me and P are going through acu and ttc together :)


----------



## patiently

Emme oooo i cant wait to see the test! POST POST POST! lol...

Soop i had a sore throat when i got my bfp too! I was complaining that i was ill and put my temp rise down to my sore throat which was why i was shocked when i actually got my bfp. Sounds good hun...test in a few days FXed for you. 

Nikki im so glad we will go through it together too!!! I've never actually had needles in my tummy area, just feet, legs, arms and head? Did you start off with the needles in your tummy initially too? My acu lady does "warm" up my stomach area though with a "lamp heater" I hope our uterus's are warm so the babies can snuggle in when we commence ttc again! NOT LONG TO GO...my ticker actually says "1 month to go" so frikking exciting!


----------



## Nicki123

One month to go, think that deserves a worm dance P!

The needles in my stomach started on wk 3, plus the warming of my cold uterus (sounds so depressing doesn't it, having a cold uterus!) I'm trying to avoid v cold drinks and eat warm food as this is all meant to help. Yeah here's to making warm cosy snuggly insides :)


----------



## patiently

HAHA! it certainly does deserve the worm and im gonna throw in the robot too! 

Yup i have to avoid cold foods and drinks too, have been doing well with that, but slipped and had an ice pole two days ago..oops im sure its ok though. This will be my third week so i'll see what happens. Have a lovely day hun xxx


----------



## Emmediva

Ok y'all here are the pictures, the line is more visible on my iPhone, I checked the test and the faint pink line is still there from last night but I took a cheap $1 test this morning and got nothing... I'm testing again tomorrow and will probably buy another first response or equate brand
 



Attached Files:







pic1bfp.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13









Pic2bfp.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Neversaynever

Emme...I see a faint line...:wohoo: try SMU on your next test..I guess as that is so faint...you will need to wait a few days beofre a less sensitive test picks up the HCG :hugs: and :dust:

Patiently...one moth to go :wohoo:

Soop...my second BFP I had a mega sore throat :winkwink:

Beach..almost jollies times :happydance:

:hi: to everyone...I am useless at remembering everyone these days sorry :dohh:

Oh lexi...hang in there hun...almost Monday :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Emme i think i see something!! :happydance: FX this is it! Can you take another frer first thing in the morning? :hugs:

Soop im keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Nicki and patiently not long before you are ttc again, remember cold feet = cold uterus! :hugs: I used to sit on sofa with a hot water bottle.

Thurl hopefully if you are doing smep you will catch anyway. :hugs:

Beach whoop whoop not long! Ah im jealous i so need a holiday! :hugs:

Hey never and lady hope all is well :hugs: x


----------



## patiently

Emme i see a faint line too!!! omg this could be it hun, test again tomorrow morning!!!

Lexi hope your well and hun monday is just a few days away. two more sleeps x :dust:

NSN happy 25 weeks.


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks y'all, I'm glad to know I am not seeing things, I thought I was going crazy :haha: I just went out and purchased 2 boxes of Answer 2pack pregnancy tests, I lucked out, they were on sale. So I will take another test tomorrow morning... I'm still cramping so who knows :shrug: we'll see how it goes... I hope it's not another chemical guys :nope:


----------



## BeachChica

Emme - with the line and your temps the way they are, I really think things are looking good!! I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

I see something Emme! Have you re-tested today....? GL!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Emme I think I see a faint line too! Oh wow this could be it, test again soon and let us know.

Soop how is your throat and When are you going to test?

So, lovely Sunday morning topic - Ewcm! I thought I'd go about trying to increase mine this month, ready for ttc next month, and started taking EPO (just 1300mg a day) - haven't noticed any change yet but have also not ovd yet. My cycles are a bit erratic but last month I had a perfect 28 day cycle with a +Opk on cd14. I thought maybe acu was getting my cycle back on track. I'm on cd17 today, no + Opk yet but I was reading in Emme's journal some people were saying EPO can delay ovulation. Does anyone know about this? Any other tips? I have read green tea and grapefruit juice are good, wondered if you ladies have any experiences with these things.

Have picked a pic to go with my profile, can't seem to upload one from my iPad so had to pick one of the b&b ones, went for this one called 'orangeman' as DH is a red head so maybe we will have a little orange boy or girl of our own one day :)


----------



## Sooperhans

I hope it is Emme! Thanks Nicki :hugs: throat still killing and have invested in some ice cream! Still no white bits in my throat according to hb...hmmm
Tested with last 2 of the Wilko one's and 2 BFNS. Although the tests themselves are very small and flimsy, it looked like one had a but of colour on it before I even dipped! So I'm going to get some more today in a bit. Thing is, I'm tempted to go and get my faves, the cb ones but they are so expensive! Wilko have a next stage up one from the one's I was using, do I go cheap again?? I can't decide! I have some boots advantage points and I'm tempted to splurge on some cb digis? I'm still worried about my timings as my cycle is weird this month and I didn't really agree with the dotted crosshairs. Argh I don't know! AF would be due tomorrow under normal circumstances, but "normal" kind of went out of the window a few months ago! My boobs are hurting, still got the throat..I don't want another month of "symptoms" albeit it different ones, and get nothing but BFNS...so feeling a bit down :-(

I wish I knew about epo to help you Nicki...will the accu counteract it if it is supposed to delay it? I don't know....although with the pic, the file size may be too big - open it in paint or Photoshop if you have it and re-size it to about 40/50% pixel size xxx


----------



## lexi374

Sopp cb digis are not sensitive and will not show early!! Dont waste your money! Either use frer, or asda or superdrug supposed to be good. :hugs:

Emme you are in us so probs still in bed, get up and test lol!! :hugso

Nicki ive tried everything lol! I did find epo delayed my ov or at least i put t down to that only did it for 1 month and dont think it helped ewcm, grapefruit juice def helps but again delayed ov for me though i didnt see many other people complain of that, yep drank green tea also it tastes gross! Also it can stop you absorbing folic acid properly so if you drink it in the morning take your vits at night. :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Haha yes wake up Emme!! It's prob about 6am where you are :)

Thanks for the tip re Green Tea lexi, I didn't know that and as I also hate it I think I'll just avoid that all together. I love grapefruit juice so might give that a whirl ...

Soop not sure what to advise re tests, I've used cheapo boots ones in the past and they worked quite early, I only used digis when I knew I was def pg to see if the weeks went up. But they are flippin expensive. Re pics, uploading my own isn't even an option, it's greyed out. Might be cus I'm on the iPad, will try on a 'proper computer' sometime and see if that works.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks about the tests advice...strangely the frer ones have never shown an early result for me when I was pg before...they only showed a bfp once cb digi had, so I was wondering if cb worked early for some reason. Hmmm I don't know, might pay superdrug a visit and maybe the wilko next grade up. I have never got a bfp off the boots own brand, even when frer and cb did, so for that reason I dint trust them and prob because of that I am wary of other own brands...xx


----------



## lexi374

Ive had good early results with frer and asda and the digi said not pregnant! :shrug:

Lots of other ladies say good things about superdrug, i dont think boots own are as sensitive or tesco from what ive heard. :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Lexi :hugs: think I'm being a stresshead today about it all! Just got back in, now have 2 double packs of superdrug one, 2 packs for £7.99. Just wondering whether to now leave it a few days, ie to weds, as I have had negs today? Feel so edgy about it, BFNS don't have the greatest effect on me at all :-( xx


----------



## lexi374

Ah i know its crap seeing white spaces, maybe if you can leave it a couple of days then that would be a good idea? We dont really know for sure when you ovd so you still may be mega early... :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you hun, will do xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :hi:

Soop how you doing? I was just reading about your test dilemma, I have only found the CB digis to work for me, I have had a digi that said pregnant 1-2 but couldn't really see anything on the cheaper ones, everyone is different though, fingers crossed xx

Lexi not long now, 1 more sleep! I have everything crossed for you xx

Emme have you tested again? lots of luck your way xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a lovely Sunday xx

afm - I still haven't had a pos opk, CD22 today doh! I was just walking round a garden centre though and I got a wave of a sick feeling came over me, I still feel a tiny bit sick now, I thought this might be a sign of ovulation, anyone else had this? Also, Lexi I saw you post about cold feet, I always have cold feet! What does this all mean in terms of fertility? xx


----------



## lexi374

Thanks hun x. Im feeling nervous about it now. From sun to wed i was convinced it was all over symptoms just disappeared, but last couple of days constipation is back and boobs been sore on and off, im not sure what to think really! :wacko:

My feet are usually cold too, my acu guy just said make sure you keep warm, keep abdomen covered and also keep feet warm cos cold feet = cold uterus and you want to create a nice warm place. :shrug:

our lounge is always cool and im quite cold anyway so i used a hot water bottle for half hour or so in the evenings to make sure i was warm. :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

So if you have a cold uterus can that cause problems? Sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure I do everything I can, I think I will start using my hot water bottle now! Anyway, all you can think is positive.. the wait is nearly over for you now, just try to relax tonight and keep that uterus warm! :) xx


----------



## lexi374

I guess in their eyes it does, i dont know really i didnt ask that many ?s lol :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Well it's gotta be worth a try, I will give anything a go :)


----------



## Nicki123

Hey soop, I'd give it two days if you've had BFNs today, if you can wait that long.

Lexi good sign some of your symptoms are back! All my fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow 

thurl, I think acupuncturists think that a cold uterus is because Blood-flow to it isn't as good or strong as it could be. They try and improve blood-flow with the needles but also recommend Hotwater bottles, avoiding really cold foods etc to help it along. I also always get cold feet so like lexi am keeping my feet toasty. Have no idea if it's has any proven effects but I am usually cold but like to be warm so am embracing the advice.


----------



## thurl30

Hi Nicki, thanks for that, hot water bottle it is then :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Interesting discussion about the cold feet/cold uterus school of thought...it's amazing what topics come up on the ttc experience!

Thank you Thurl, Nicki and Lexi for test advice...I'll try and hold out until Tues/Wed and we'll see. Have had a cracking neck and head pain this afternoon, really weird. Not been the best weekend in that respect! Thurl I hope that does mean O for you, and then you can tick that off and onto the next phase :hugs:

Lexi, hooooooray to symptoms returning and I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, :happydance: yay for symptoms returning!!!! 

I tested again this morning and I'm inclined towards BFN, I see a hint of another line but am thinking it's evap guys, I don't want to get my hopes up? OH told me yesterday I should just leave it up to God that I am obsessing, what else can I do though being the age I am and no baby :shrug: men :grr: I may test again tomorrow... Due to get AF Wednesday...


----------



## Sooperhans

Boo Emme...I'm sorry that you didn't get a strong line but I hope you are still in it. Test in a couple of days and see. I know how you feel, hb says he's worrying I'm getting obsessed and some friends are like "don't think about it"...C'est impossible!! I hope this is your bfp month though xx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope you all had a great Mothers Day!!! It was a little sad thinking about all of our little angels. But I know we will all get our happy ending!!!

Soop  I always keep some cheapie tests on hand and some expensive ones. I can play around with the cheapies and if I feel like I should take one of the others I can grab one. I still have everything crossed for you!!! It doesnt look like AF has arrived for you so I would hold out a couple more days just in case O was later for you than we thought.

Nicki  sorry, I dont know much about EPO. Have you done a search on the threads. I am sure there has to be a thread on here about it that you can pop in to. I noticed some web options limited on my ipad too so you might want to try to upload your pic from a computer. 

Thurl  2 cycles ago I got really dizzy around the time of O. It was really strange and the first time I ever noticed it. I hope it means a good strong O for you. 

Lexi  I am anxious to hear about your appointment today!!!

Emme  I see a temp drop for you today but I hope it goes back up and that line darkens!!!!! Are you still taking the progesterone? 

AFM  AF is down to just spotting now. Yeah!!! I am ready to get on with TTC this month. I will be curious how the time change will affect my temps. Its a 6 hour difference. Does anyone know how long it takes for your body to adjust? Finished up my packing too over the weekend and got everything in the suitcase and weighed. I have 5 lbs to spare!!! :yipee: DH was slightly over so he had to take some things out. It seems like we always overpack for vacation anyway, you never wear half the stuff you bring!!!


----------



## lexi374

Ladies just a quick update will catch up with you all properly later.

After being kept waiting 45 mins, i was thinking my bladder would explode she started to scan me then said it was too full and to empty some out! At this point i thought she cant see anything its all over!!

But.....We saw the heartbeat!! :happydance: :cloud9: Measuring 7+2 which is spot on, was only abdominal though always had tv ones this early usually.

The lady we spoke to after couldnt believe i hadnt been referred to st marys and that i had been going to coventry, shes told me to see another gp at the surgery and get referred back to my local hospital, she said theres no reason why the consultant here cant issue the meds as long as they had a letter from prof q! :thumbup:

Really cant believe it im in shock! Still a long way to go but first hurdle done! x


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh Lexi, I'm over the moon for you!!! Bloody fantastic news, you must have felt so overwhelmed throughout the experience. I hope this is the start of your forever baby, I'm so hopeful for you xxx and it's good that they suggested to be seen more locally.

Beach, thank you...might order some cb digis online where they are cheaper but I will give one of my cheapies a go tomorrow am. I'm nervous already...

Well done on your packing! And yay to the end of AF and long nay she stay away!!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## BeachChica

Lexi - so great that your scan went well!! :yipee: You can now officially put up your ticker girl!!! This is the start of your forever baby!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Emmediva

Beachchica, so glad AF is down to spotting for you. 

Sooper, get some cheap ones and some expensive, lol that's what I am doing.

Nicki, I tried EPO and it does help with EWCM but you can also try Musinex, that is way better, it does have a weird smell so be prepared...

Lexi, YAY!!! I am so glad you got a heartbeat!!! :happydance:

AFM I feel more cramps, and got a huge temp drop, so I think AF is on her way... I'm inclined to wait till Wednesday to test again if she doesn't show up, I just don't want to waste anymore tests... :nope: Why can't it be easier for us, sigh...


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh Emme, I hope you aren't out...I was feeling so excited for you...

Lexi I agree with Beach: ticker time! :happydance:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone

Lexi that is fabulous news, I am so pleased for you, I'm joining the others in saying it's ticker time! I have everything crossed that this is the one for you xx

How is everyone else doing? 

I have had alot of funny pings and pops in my tum today, I decided to take a first response hpt which came up with a very very very faint line, I then took an amazon cheapy and that also have a very faint line, but I haven't had any pos opk's yet, and I'm only on CD23 so is it possible?? Soooo confused xx


----------



## lexi374

Ticker up :thumbup:

Never been a blueberry before!! 

OMG thurl!! You got any pics? Heres hoping this is the start of your bfp! :happydance: x


----------



## patiently

LEXIIIIII!!! this deserves the worm again!!! OMG im so happy for you! Im so glad to see your ticker up!!! Loving the blueberry too!!! aww so exciting!!! this is the start of your forever baby! Big hugs to you hun wishing you a h&h 9 months...xxx

Thurl post the pics!!!!!!! I hope this is your bfp! You could've ovulated and didnt even realise!!! I hope this is your bfp!!! fxed for you

Beach yay! AF is over and your back in the race again!!! ...Hope your race is only a short one to motherhood! have a wonderful time on your vacation...xxx

Soop and Emme how are you lovely ladies doing hun?

AFM been feeling very crampy on and off so hope its AF on her way...!!! doubt it though i havent even ovulated yet...talk about jumping ahead! lol i do think o day is around the corner though been getting quite a lot of cm today along with the cramps. Come on!! Tomorrow my ticker will say 4 weeks and wednesday it will say 3 and 6 days omg!!!! Its getting closer...I hope i get a june sticky bfp!!!


----------



## thurl30

Ahhh Lexi your ticker looks fab...so exciting :happydance: xx

Patiently hope your O is around the corner, the time is flying by until you start ttc again it will be here in no time at all :) xx

I didn't take any pics, I didn't bother as it was so so faint my OH said he couldn't even see anything, but I think I could see it! I have got a couple more tests, I'm going to try one tomorrow with fmu but to be honest that's probably not going to show much different. My cycles are such a nightmare I haven't got a clue if I have ovulated or not, I only tested once a day at about 6pm since CD10 with opk's but no smiley faces, will just see what happens over the next few days xx


----------



## Nicki123

Had a Long and crappy day at work and all this good news has cheered me right up. I had a feeling May was going to be a lucky month.

Lexi sooooooo happy for you and your blueberry, so amazing. Now please remind us all down the line when our pg symptoms come and go about your experience as it will help calm us down!

And Thurl maybe the SMEP :sex: has paid off :) even with OH being ill! maybe you ovd really early thus cycle in which case you could have a faint line. Some people get positives at 10dpo which means ov at about day 13 and it's totally possible you missed your surge, I hear it's common. Fx and test again soon.

Beach, am so jealous of your holiday, I have just booked one to Portugal at end of Sept but that's such a long way off.

Thanks for EPO advice ladies, emme will look into musinex though not liking the sound of the name or the weird smell ! :)

P, the thought of your worm dance always makes me smile. Hi Soop and anyone I've missed ...*


----------



## wookie130

Patiently...not long now! Time flew by! Maybe not for you, but really, for me, it's going so fast.

CD 4 here. AF's about done now, thank goodness. Pray that my round 3 of clomid is successful, just as it was on the first round. Last cycle was a bust. It's so frustrating. If I get pregnant this cycle, I'll have the same due date as my first pregnancy that didn't make it. It's so strange.


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Nicki, I keep thinking that it's probably in my head, but will test again tomorrow and see what happens, Sorry to hear you had a long crappy day, atleast that's monday done though :) xx

Fingers crossed for you Wookie xx


----------



## patiently

Wookie i was third time "lucky" on clomid...so good luck this cycle...on average it takes three or four cycles...Hope this will be your bfp!

Nikki sorry you had a crappy day :hug:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey Patiently, getting closer to ttc time for you and Nicki, good stuff x Have you done another test today Thurl? Hope your next round of Clomid goes well Wook x

Got 2 BFNS today...thought I saw something so did another but there's nothing on either of them. I think that's it now for this month girls. Even though I don't know my ov date for sure, these tests pick up 4 days in advance of AF, and if they haven't then I think that's it. I feel really disappointed and I don't know if it's because of stress or not, but my neck has completely seized up. That and the sore throat, I'm not doing too well. Feeling pretty shitty today...sigh xxx


----------



## wookie130

Awwww, Sooper, I'm sorry. Try, try again, huh?

Thurl...have you retested this morning?


----------



## BeachChica

Awww Soop - I am so sorry that you are feeling down! :hugs: This TTC journey is so frustrating isn't it. That's why I like these threads better then the regular TTC ones, we all know how difficult it is and especially after experiencing losses. It looks like from your chart that you had some spotting today, do you normally get that? I am still holing out hope for you!!! FX!!!!

Wookie - you and I are are close in cycles this month!!! :flower:

Thurl - have you tested? FX

Lexi - Happy Blueberry day!! I love your ticker!!!! :happydance:

Nicki - sorry you had a crappy day at work!!! What CD are you on?

Emme - I saw your temps shot back up!!!! :thumbup:


AFM - I am on CD 8, still had some spotting yesterday so hopefully I will be done with that today. Ready to get this month going!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach and yes, I love this thread and all the support it offers, and Lexi I love your blueberry ticker  thank you Wookie and yes, guess it's more trying and trying....

Got the spotting after I'd posted the above...and thought "hmmm implantation?!" it doesn't usually happen but it did last month and that's when AF showed up. So I'm in 2 minds about all of it but what with the steady temp drop then I can't help but think that's it.....


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Soop, sorry about the BFNs, they are so tough to take. All you can do is wait a few more days and if no AF test again Cus maybe it is implantation? Fx :hugs:

Wookie also fx for 3rd time lucky for you.

So... Afm well I'm unexpectedly back ttc as of last night! Got a +opk yesterday (cd17), told DH and we thought what the hell, let's give it one try this month before getting down to some proper SMEPing (!) next month. So we :sex: ...We have done the healthy / vits thing for over 2 months now and both felt like giving it a whirl . Am very doubtful it will happen from this one off time but we'll see. Feeling quite excited by it all :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Nicki, I'll give it until the end of the week and do a re-test. It'a not helping that I don't feel well...this morning I felt ready to jack it all in, I was that fed up! But I don't want to really...sigh. Will see.

Ooooh I hope your one go will make all the difference! Fx'd for you xx


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, YAY Blueberry!!!! So exciting!!! I can't wait to see a Papaya :haha:

Thurl, Any more tests yet? Fingers crossed for a BFP for you!!

Patiently, rooting you on for AF! Come on new cycle so Patiently can TTC again!! :hugs:

Nicki, Mucinex does work though, EPO takes longer to work, never really have much luck with it..., I just pinch my nose and swallow the Mucinex pill with lots of water :haha:

Sooper, I still have hope, I saw your chart says 8dpo, I hate that we are both not sure of our OV date, or if we've even ovulated, :grr:

Wookie, praying for ya, hopefully 3rd time on Clomid is it for you!! :hugs:

Beach, yeah, weird that it shot back up huh? I don't want to get my hopes up but last time that happened I had a BFP for Nov although I mc'd at 6+5 :cry: Awesome for you about finishing AF! Now to :sex: again, I need a devil smiley :haha:

AFM, I am on CD27, my cycles are between 28 - 31 days, so I will prob test tomorrow one more time, don't have high hopes though because I am not sure of OV or if I even ovulated, blah, boobies are more tender, but could be from me pushing on them? :shrug: I am in a Que Sera Sera mood, what else can I do? But try, try again. :hugs: to all and lots of baby :dust: we need to will those BFP's :)


----------



## Sooperhans

It sucks we are both having a crap "have we or haven't we ov'd" time! After dismissing the FF line initially as inaccurate, I'm now counting on it! Will wait and see if AF turns up, otherwise I guess I'll test at the weekend or so. Good luck to you and I hope you report back with a bfp...xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :hi:

I have tested today and the space looks pretty blank so I'm gonna say BFN for now, there could be a very slight shadow but my DH can't see anything, I think it's my brain playing tricks on me, I'm only CD24 today and I really don't think I ovulated yet this cycle, I never ever get pos opk's it drives me nuts not knowing!! 

Nicki that's great to hear you have started ttc earlier than planned, spontaneous means you were in a good mood and that could lead to a BFP...fingers crossed :)

Emme and Soop fingers crossed for you both, it's so frustrating but we just have to keep going :) xx

Hope everyone else is ok today xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thurl, have you taken the test apart? Should show with the casing to cast a shadow. Good luck hun xx


----------



## patiently

Soop sorry you got BFN this journey can be so hard :hugs: hope the spotting is implantation bleeding and if not then i hope next month is your month. FXed for you still hun. How long is your LP usually?

Beach hope the spotting stops so you can get back to ttc! It must be so exciting knowing you can try again and FXed its a short journey to motherhood for you.

Nikki yay!!! im glad you are back to ttc...i hope i can join you soon. After all this time im sure the healthy eating and lifestyles changes will have made a good impact on your fertility along with the acu so hope you get a bfp this cycle. GL hun and :dust: to you 

Emme i see a temp rise again this morning!!!! yay! i'd say wait a few days and test again because it looks positive atm...FXed for you

Thurl i hope that you get a bfp...wait a few days and test again...you're still testing early so there is hope still...Hope you report back with a bfp

AFM 4 WEEKS TO GO! but today i feel like its dragging, just want AF to get a move on! O and i have a few questions if thats ok...1)f someone says your "Corpus luteum is resolving" at 5 weeks pregnant what does this mean? 2)Can low progesterone cause and early miscarriage or is it possible to have a mmc with low progesterone? 3) What does vitex actually do and can it harm you if you take it during pregnancy? Sorry For the million questions...just asking for a friend

:dust: to all those ttc'ers, Hurry up AF for all those waiting to try (including myself), GL to all those testing...h&h 9 months to all those yummy mummies...x


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks Patiently, I don't want to get my hopes up but it's SO hard!! Specially since my boobs are sore and I keep getting shooting pains in them at the moment... :shrug: my mind is prob playing tricks on me :haha:

Answers to your questions...
1.) no idea about Corpus Luteum resolving?? I will be following up on answers about this LOL
2.) Low progesterone can cause miscarriage, I am supplementing with Prometrium after OV is confirmed in this case since it never really was, I took it from CD 21... My OB/Gyn also adv'd for me to take baby aspirin while TTC.
3.) Vitex helps you ovulate but is only supposed to be taken up till OV is confirmed. It should not be taken during pregnancy.


----------



## thurl30

Hi and thanks Soop, I did take the test apart yesterday, but I didn't today. If I see something tomorrow then I will take it apart again, how are you doing today? xx

Hi Patiently, thanks for your kind words. Sorry to hear you feel like the time is dragging, I can empathise with you there, just keep occupied and your ttc time will be here before you know it :) xx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi P, thanks so much. I really hope the changes We have made work out too cus else I'm not quite sure what we try next!

Here's to the next 4 weeks flying by for you.

Re your questions, I'd heard of corpus luteum but would have not been able to explain it. This seemed to explain it and it's role with progesterone quite well
https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-corpus-luteum.htm

N x


----------



## Emmediva

CD27 Ok y'all so boobs have been sore on sides, I feel nipples on fire on & off, I feel shooting pains in boobs off & on and my temp dipped yesterday, so I took a test this afternoon at 7:20 p.m. and got :bfp: I am still in shock! :shock: I don't know if to believe it or not... I'm scared because I don't even know when I ovulated, looking at my temp dip yesterday I would consider it an implantation dip which is why the test is positive today? :shrug: What do you guys think judging from my screwed up FF chart? I changed the temp for May 3rd, I woke up at 9:00 so I adjusted it on a BBT temp adjuster, based on that my ov date is that day... I am inclined towards that because my cervix was high & soft on CD16 with egg white cm... Please God, Please, let this 3rd :bfp: be my rainbow baby [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 40 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kmp

YAY!!! Emmediva that is fantastic news!!! I know it is hard to believe, but all sounds good! Congratulations and I hope your third will be a very sticky bean and H&H 9 months!!


----------



## BeachChica

Emme- that's definitely a BFP!!! :happydance: I am so happy for you!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks y'all I'm just so worried because I'm really not sure of my Ov date, I'm going to the restroom everytime expecting AF, I hate that I can't enjoy the BFP. Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful I have another chance, I'm just so worried something is going to go wrong like with the other 2 pregnancies... Sigh, I just need to get checked out, but my doc's office is closed tomorrow, darn luck. I may still call and see if they can get the nurse to approve a Beta & Progesterone level test...


----------



## patiently

YAY emme im so happy for you, that line is getting strong girly! im wishing you a h&h9 months i know its hard to think positive but positivity breeds positivity, sending you loads of sticky dust and hope you are "third time lucky"


----------



## Misswish

Hey girls its great to see some good news. 
Emmediva that definately looks like a BFP to me!! YAY!! I hope everything goes well.
Thats wonderful news to Lexi on the scan. Glad to hear everything is going well. Would be exciting. 
My accupunturist also said about make sure I keep my uterus and back warm as I have poor circulation.
I'm also taking EPO this cycle so will see what happens. I was taking my temp but hurt my arm and have stopped. Was hard work getting dressed let alone anything esle lol. 
Hope everyone is going well


----------



## Misswish

Emme I can understand how you would feel worried, I would totally feel the same way. Sounds a good idea ringing through and getting the test. I have my fingers crossed for you that this will all work out for you this time. :)


----------



## lexi374

Emme yay there is no doubt about that line! You are preggo girl!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now...... deep breaths :hugs: x


----------



## Neversaynever

Emma...congrats chick..looks like a 12/13 DPO test :thumbup:

Lexi...loving that ticker girl :hugs:

Soop...blah to the blank white space :hugs: they're bloody horrible :growlmad:

Heads too tired and can't remember who else I was going to answer :dohh: I'll get the laptop out at some point to reply so I can do so properly :flower:

Wookie..thurl...patiently...misswish....beach...KMP....Nicki...and anyone I've missed :hugs: :dust:

Uk tests...I've had a fantastic evap at 12 DPO on a tesco (they're not sensitive either!) had evaps on SD too although I know people swear by them. I found that Asda/Morrison own brand sensitive and if I want to be a cheaper still tester, I get the poundland strip/dip tests like the IC's...two for a pound if you don't want to buy a batch online. 

That's my two pennies worth :haha:

XxX


----------



## Nicki123

Yay Emme to your BFP! I think you'll just have to hazard a guess at your ov date for now, I know nothing about charts but as Never says if that looks like a 12/13 dpo test, and the really faint one you did was prob about 9/10 dpo count back from there and you'll prob have a rough date. I think you get to about 3rd May which is the date you mentioned! :) The line is def getting stronger and that's the main thing!


----------



## wookie130

Yay, Emme!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you, and I'll send you as much sticky dust as I can muster!


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks everyone, I am trying to be positive but so hard, specially every time I get a cramp, ughh. I rang my OB/GYN this morning, their office is closed but I left a message for the nurse to call me back, she did and I am going to get Beta and progesterone checked today, the results should be in tomorrow. I hope to be able to get another test on Friday, hopefully in the morning to see if my levels are increasing and so I can try to get the results later that day, if not I'll have to wait till Monday, such a torture!!! Symptom wise, boobs are still sore when I push on sides (diminishes towards evening), my nipples feel on fire on & off, I have mild lower back pain, heartburn (worse in evening) and cramps, everytime I go to the restroom I wipe and expect to find AF has arrived :cry:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok today. 

I haven't got much time but just quickly wanted to congratulate you Emme on your BFP, that's fantastic news, and gives me some hope, fingers crossed this is a luck thread from now on and that this is your rainbow :) 

xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Well done Emme on your bfp!!!!! So exciting, hope your test results come through showing all the right increases xxx


----------



## pink80

Congrats Emme :happydance:


----------



## Sooperhans

Have you had your 1st test results Emme? Also how are you Lexi? And how many days left Beach until hols?

How is everyone else? Thurl, patiently, never, Misswish, Wookie :hugs: plus anyone else I have forgotten xxx


----------



## wookie130

Popped my last clomid pill of round #3...we'll see. It got me pregnant the first round, then I miscarried, then round 2 was a bust.

I'm moodier than all hell this morning, but I'm not sure if that's because I slept horribly or if it's clomid.

Emmediva, I'm anxiously awaiting test results from you! :)


----------



## patiently

SOOP??? test!!! ur temps are going up and spotting has stopped!! test girl test!! lol :dust:

Wookie hope this cycle is your bfp month, come on clomid...fxed for you hun :dust: to you also

hi to everyone else, Lexi how are you doing hun?


----------



## Sooperhans

I'm too scared Patiently! I'm trying to wait until Sat/Sun, maybe one on each day. I dread the blank space, it doesn't seem possible for me to get a bfp anymore. Whilst I don't know the result, I can pretend it's positive. Does that make sense...? 

How are you? Xxx


----------



## notoptimistic

Soop - that's exactly how I feel. I'm better off not knowing than seeing a bfn! 12 dpiui today! No testing unless I make it to Monday without my period!


----------



## lexi374

Soop, patiently im ok thanks, just feeling exhausted this week!! Constipation is back big time too im really struggling with that.

Im still reading and cheering you all on, will try and reply properly at the weekend. :hugs:

Soop your chart is getting interesting!!! :winkwink:

Emme did you get any results? :hugs:

Good luck to you all im hoping to see a few more bfps this month! :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Notoptimistic, those big double lines look lovely in our minds, don't they? I hope yours becomes a reality on Monday or so....good luck!! X

Ah Lexi, you've had a really big week, rest up lots and I hope the constipation eases up. But not your other symptoms!! :hugs: have you got any tests lined up soon? I know, my chart will hopefully stay up and lead to a lovely bfp in a couple of days! Thanks Patiently too for having a look xx

Emme hope you are ok hun xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and GL to Wookie too! Hope nobody incurs your wrath too much today :haha:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :hi:

How you all doing? 

I think I was seeing things on the first response test I took a couple of days ago, the test today and yesterday was without a doubt a bfn, I know I'm still not out yet this month, but I can't help thinking that I haven't ovulated, it's really annoying not knowing. 

Lexi hope you start to feel a bit better soon, although symptoms are good :) xx

Soop & notoptimistic hope you both get your BFP's in the next few days, there is a hopeful chance :) xx

Emme how are you doing? xx

:hi: to everyone else I have missed xx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Well I am at the airport getting ready to board our flight. Barcelona here we come!!! I am going to miss chatting with you girls! Sending you girls lots of :dust: and I expect to see a lot of BFPs from you when I get back!!!


----------



## thurl30

Have a great trip Beach :plane: xx


----------



## lexi374

Have a fantastic time beach!:hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Have an amazing time Beach!!!! Report back when you can and have a great time bd'ing, hoping for you to have a Euro bfp!! Ooh oh watch the Eurovision song contest on May 26th, it's crap but good fun!!!:happydance: :sex: :dust: :plane:

Oh Thurl...I have my fingers x'd for you hun xxx


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Soop, same to you xx

I had a thought a little while ago, I have been taking pregnacare conception since the end of Jan, both of my pregnancies were before I started taking this, I wonder whether taking this has affected my cycles / ovulation at all, does anyone else take it or no anyone who has had any issues when taking it?


----------



## Emmediva

Sooper, I am liking the temp rise girl, but I do understand about being scared to see that blank space, I was expecting to see a blank space and lo and behold another line, you saw I was in total :shock: still am&#8230; I hope you get your BFP :hugs:

Wookie, :thumbup: on taking your last Clomid pill, come on BFP!!

Patiently, how are you hun?

Notopt, Good luck, I hope you get your BFP this time around!! :hugs: 

Lexi, Symptoms are good! Baby is snuggling in for the nine months :hugs: drink lots of water and get plenty of rest.

Thurl, When are you testing again? 

Beach, :happydance: yay for your vacation!!!! Hoping you&#8217;ll have a lil one in the bun as a stow away from the trip when you come back :hugs:

:hugs: to anyone I may have missed :)

AFM, I rang my doctor at 1:20 and left a message for them to call me back :grr: Why haven't they called yet!!! I need to know my results, I know this is not going to give me all the peace of mind but it's a start and if my progesterone is low, they may be able to give me another prescription for suppositories maybe, ughh I hate not knowing! :growlmad: I know it's early and the numbers should not be high but it would be nice to know what they are and then take another test and compare... Sigh... I am going to go :wacko: :nope: 
SN I did not know not drinking enough water could cause a miscarriage!! Here's the article, https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/PEhydration.html drink up ladies... but stay away from too much caffeine, that increases the risk of miscarriage too, LORD!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Emme and I hope you get good results! Fx'd for you, interesting about the water/caffeine but I hope you are fine in every way xx

Thurl, Argh I've been taking pregnacare for 3 months, the same ones I've been getting bloody 40+ day cycles!!!! I've found a bnb thread called "Pregnacare conception tablets and missed period" and there's pages of people saying about delayed ovs and afs, bloody hell!!! This week I ran out and got a superdrug own brand, hmmm wonder if that'll be different. Something about b12 and iron that can delay things. I don't know...thought the supplements would make conception easier??? Xx


----------



## Emmediva

Ok y'all so I got my results back, HCG is at 98 and Progesterone level is at 1794, they said it was within the norm but want to repeat the test tomorrow morning at 8:00a.m. To see if they are increasing [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; please God let this pregnancy progress normally...

Soop and Thurl, I'm sorry to hear you guys are having issues with those tablets.


----------



## Sooperhans

Yay for your levels Emme!! Are your hcg/progesterone numbers the right way around there? Thought the hcg would be the higher one. 

I'm seriously wondering about these tabs, seems really weird that they could delay/harm the timings. Hmmmmm.

Good luck with tomorrow's test!!! Xx


----------



## Emmediva

I know Soop, my OB/GYN's lab calculates the numbers for progesterone like that, I know, totally weird :wacko: I did ask if they were reading them to me correctly last time :haha: and she explained. According to the pregnancy calculator on American Pregnancy website I am just 3 weeks 6 days along today so the levels seem correct for HCG... I hope I get increasing levels tomorrow, that would make my weekend a lot better, even though I'll still worry... 
Is Pregnacare like prenatal vitamins? Or is it like Fertility Aide?


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh I see...(I think!) Well everything crossed for a raise, it sounds good so far! Pregnacare have a whole range of vits, they market them for conception, during pregnancy and breastfeeding. I've been on the conception ones....


----------



## wookie130

I take those Rainbow Light Once Daily prenatals, and I just LOVE them. You must eat something prior to taking them, though, as if I don't, I get really nauseous.


----------



## lexi374

I take pregnacare plus, the ones with omega 3, i dont think they have had any affect on my cycle though. :hugs:

Yay emme fx for todays numbers. :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Emme i think those numbers are good...hope you see a normal rise tomorrow. :dust:

Ladies when post o temps are low ans slowly rising does that mean low progesterone? i usually have high tems after o but the first cycle after my surgery is slightly misleading...or do you think being on clomid previous had an effect on my "normal" temps?


----------



## Sooperhans

Lexi,How are you? From what I've read, the "regular" ones are being reported as better; think it's more the conception one's that are linked to delays. I wonder why though! I switched to superdrug as their vits were about half the price and they seemed to contain similar things. Hopefully no delaying properties though!! The conception ones are supposedly causing spotting too, so I'm not sure what to think!

Patiently, yes I've seen that low post o temps can indicate low progesterone, I started to look when Beach commented on mine. Yours may take a cycle or so to settle down though? How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Nicki123

Happy Friday everyone! I love Fridays nearly as much as the weekend itself :)

Good luck this cycle Wookie and fx clomid does the trick for you.

Soop, notoptomistic and anyone else testing soon, massive Fx for you! I want to see some more May :bfp:s

Emme and Lexi, hope you ladies are managing to stay relatively chilled.

Happy holiday Beach! I love Spain ...

Thurl, I know B vits can lengthen cycles, they did for me but in a good way Cus I had spotting all through my LP which they stopped. But it's a bummer if you don't want them too cus it means less tries. I thought pregnacare were relatively low dose though, I had to take mega B supplements to notice any difference, but maybe I was just taking the regular ones.

Hello Patiently and anyone else! Enjoy your weekends.

I'm on 3dpo and although we only had one :sex: and am not getting my hopes up, a teeny bit of me is wondering what if we got lucky. :dust:


----------



## Emmediva

I got the second bloodtest results... how about the nurse calls me and asks what's up :haha: I called earlier and left a message for her to call me because when she asked me yesterday when my LMP was I said April 1, when indeed it was April 19, I was looking at April and CD1 :dohh: anyway I cleared it up with her and she says thats better, and I asked for my blood test results from this morning, I am SOOO dreading hearing your levels have dropped or for her to tell me my levels are less than (94*2) and she said she didn't have them yet but would check for me, she found them, she forgot she asked for them to be rushed :dohh: so she starts to tell me "your quant is at" and the darn call got dropped!!!! :dohh: DAMN AT&T!! :grr: So there I am staring at the cell phone like an idiot willing her to call me back :dohh: She called me back and my HCG is now at 272, which is awesome, it more than doubled! And my Progesterone is at 2,452, also went up :thumbup: I am feeling a little better although I know I am not out of the woods by a long shot, at least I can relax a little this weekend. I am praying so hard for God to let me keep this lil bean. I got so emotional I almost cried, but am at work :blush: so need to be strong...

Patiently, low rising temps after O does mean your progesterone is low... You can try taking Wild Yam root capsules or Progesterone cream to supplement naturally or ask your doctor. I asked mine and being that I'd had a previous mc, she put me on it, it doesn't hold up a mc if there's something wrong with the bean, but if nothing's wrong it will help you with the levels...

Nicki, it only takes one :spermy: good luck!!! Fingers crossed you catch that egg.
How's everyone else doing? :hugs: I feel like I'm hogging up this thread :blush:


----------



## patiently

Thanks everyone for your help. I dont actually think i have problems with progesterone as in my last two pregnancies one that was clomid induced...was 76 and one natural which was 50. So i was just wondering if maybe i haven't ovulated yet or if my temps are just taking really long to go up. Would anyone mind looking at my chart and telling me what you think? 

Emme so happy to hear your numbers have more than doubled! Thats amazing! Hope this is your forever baby and at least now you have some reassurance. H&H 9 months to you.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey everyone and happy weekend!! Nicki, I have my fingers crossed for your little one off...! Xx

Emme that is AMAZING! I am made up for you hun, I have a good feeling for you on this! So based on your lmp, how far along are you? Really excited for you, I'd have been squealing at the phone if it had cut out at such a crucial point in the convo!!!

Patiently, I've been studying your chart and although it's gradual, it is still rising. A rise is a rise! I hope they continue on the right path and that you get back to ttc v soon hun.

Afm, I've been a bit crampy today, no spotting or anything but funny twinges. Will test tomorrow and Sun, if necessary. I wonder what it's going to be.....xxx


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks for your well wishes Sooper, my lmp was April 19, so tomorrow I should officially be 4 weeks... 
I hope those twinges mean you have a lil beanie implanting!!! I hope we all get to have our BFP not too far apart, all sticky beans. That would be awesome!
Good luck on your test tomorrow, you have lots of patience, I would've tested this afternoon :blush:


----------



## Sooperhans

You are very welcome and we are rooting for you here :hug:

Haha, we'll see! I would test more often but I think I'm starting to develop a fear of the things! I'll let you know....


----------



## kmp

Hi girls, well just when I thought I would be able to ttc again after surgery in March, I get an HSG on wednesday and I have to have another surgery :-( a simpler procedure than last time, but I thought I would be trying when I O in 10 days so now I guess I'm out this month...The only positive is that they were able to get me in THIS monday so I don't have to wait till after my next period. So I hope, hope, hope, I can finally try in June. I can't take this much longer, I have had enough bad news this year to last the rest of my life. Not to mention that I just got a layoff notice from work today :-( Why do bad things happen to good people? Sorry for the venting and to bum anyone out, but my dh started saying maybe we should wait to ttc until we found out about my job as I make more money them him. I am 32 I CAN'T wait anymore!! I guess I was a B**** cause I said I am getting pregnant when the dr gives me clearance with or without him. Once again sorry!


----------



## Nicki123

Hey kmp, no need to apologise for a little rant. That is what we are here for!
Sorry you plans for ttc this month have been thwarted, and that you have to have more surgery. But June is going to be a good month, I can feel it! Patiently will be back on the ttc wagon, as will I (assuming my one off bonk doesn't work this month :)) so we can all go through it together. Things have to perk up for you soon.

There is never a right time to have a baby, my mum always said to me 'don't wait until you an afford it as you can NEVER afford it and you'll be waiting for ever'. Tell DH you are going to keep on trying and that you will just have to find a way to make it work. I hope the job thing works out for you, Fx and :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

I'm so sorry about your surgery kmp and now your job too! I echo what Nicki said, June will be a good month for lots of us, think I'll be joining you, one more bfn this morning. Think one more test in a couple of days then I'm out. Had a good old cry about everything, I hope you feel better soon and the future looks more positive, good luck Witt your surgery xxx


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Soop how you doing? It's strange about the tabs isn't it? I do really think they could have had something to do with my 59 day cycle last month. I saw you had another bfn, I'm so sorry to hear this, but don't feel down we are all in this together and I feel really positive that we are all going to get there :) xx 

Nicki thanks for the feedback on the tabs, it's interesting to read that they worked well for you. I'm reluctant to stop taking them because I actually feel really good and healthy at the moment, and I'm wondering whether it's because I am on these tabs, I am just hoping if I perservere then my cycles will just settle. How are you doing? xx 

Emme this is great news, I have a good feeling about this one, atleast you have some peace of mind for the weekend :) xx

Lexi hope you are feeling ok xx

Hi KMP - don't apologise, venting is good :) fingers crossed that June is your month xx

Patiently how are you doing? I'm sorry I can't help you with temps and things at the moment because I haven't got a clue myself :haha: xx

:hi: to everyone else I have missed xx

AFM, I'm pretty confused but excited this morning, I have started bleeding, it looks like AF but it's painless, I'm just going to assume it's AF and celebrate this because I am on CD28!!! Since I have been ttc I haven't had a 28 day cycle, but I have longed for one, and finally this could be it :happydance: It gives me hope that a BFP isn't far away.

What has everyone got planned for the weekend? xx


----------



## lexi374

Omg im so mad i just wrote a huge post and deleted it by mistake! Right ill try and remember now.....

Kmp so sorry you are having a shit time of it, i hope june is here before you know it, and you have patiently and nikki for company that month! :hugs:

Soop damn those bfns i just looked at your chart and thought you were in there this month! Im sorry hun. :hugs:

Emme hope you are holding up ok? :hugs:

Notoptimistic any news? :hugs:

Thurl did the witch arrive? :hugs:

Wookie time to start the bdathon soon? :hugs:

Patiently it does look like temps are on the way up for you, did yu have ov signs? :hugs:

Nsn i hope you enjoy the baby show :hugs:

Lady any news? :hugs:

Im sorry if i missed ya im sure you were included first time round lol!!

Afm feeling so exhausted this week! Keep waking up which doesnt help and also weird dreams! Thurs night dreamt we were at scan and baby only had 1 foot!!! Ive no idea where that came from! Im still freaking out on a daily basis, pals is so hard!!

Symptoms for any1 that wants to know... tired, hungry, boobs only a little tender on sides and queasy on and off but not so bad im actually going to be sick or anything. And all of these come and go just to scare the crap out of me even more!! Happy saturday ladies! :hugs: xxx


----------



## patiently

Thurl yay for painless AF! and 28 day cycle. Come on BFP next cycle! 

Lexi happy 8 weeks!! 

KMP sorry about you having to wait again i hope time really flies by for you and that you will join me in June for our JUNE BFP'S. Hope your surgery goes well and you have a speedy recovery hun. 

Soop sorry about your bfn, test again in a couple of days. If bfn again I hope we will all be lucky in JUNE! Im feeling that June will be a lucky month for a lot of us. 

Nikki happy 4dpo lol...hope your having a fab weekend, and that your one BD will be your BFP BD. 

Emme happy 4 weeks! 

AFM im feeling pretty good today!!! YAY! but so confused with my chart i dont know whats going on. Three weeks and 3 days to go! Come on JUNE :dust: to all x


----------



## Nicki123

Oo Soop so sorry about the BFN and that you had a little cry :hugs: it's so crap when you know you've done everything you can. But I really think June is going to be amazing for lots of us. I hope you're feeling better now and can enjoy the weekend x

Yay to a 28 day cycle Thurl! So does this mean Bvits haven't messed up your cycle after all? This would be double good news!

Lexi you now have a raspberry! Happy 8 weeks to you. I would say try not to worry... But we all know that's impossible! X


----------



## Nicki123

P where has the time gone, can't believe it's only 3 weeks 3 days for you now :) so glad you're having a good day x


----------



## thurl30

Lexi congrats on becoming a raspberry :)

Hi Nicki, I'm thinking that maybe my body just finally got used to the vits and is sorting itself out, I started taking the vits in Jan whilst I was having my last mc, I then had an AF 35 days later, the next cycle was 59 days and now this one appears to be 28 days, I don't think I have ever had a 28 day cycle so this is massive progress :)

Patiently not long now :)


----------



## patiently

Lexi think we posted at the same time, PAL is really hard but try to take one day at a time, all your symptoms are positive i have read that sore boobs on the side mean good progesterone levels, weird dreams and tiredness....even if they come and go i think thats normal remember NSN, also my sisters say that in the beginning, some days they felt normal and other days they had waves of symptoms. And they are both past their second trimester now. I hope that your symptoms reassure you more. I cant remeber if i had o signs tbh, now i just feel cramps every now and then throughout the day. Hope you have a fab weekend xxx


----------



## lexi374

Thanks hun :hugs: i hope you have a fab weekend too xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Kmp, patiently, Thurl, Nicki, come on June!! Feb DDs all round :hug:

Happy raspberry 8 weeks Lexi! I know, my chart for 2 months now gives good signs but falls at the pg test hurdle, dammit!! Thank you all you lovely lovely ladies for support, got lots of hb cuddles and yes I do feel a bit better now xxx

Lexi I hope you still feel positive and although the worrying won't stop, I hope you continue to progress really well, as you have been. Same for you Emme, happy 4 weeks!*

Thurl, that's great about your 28 day cycle! Hope my slight switch of brand will bring AF forward a bit xx

Patiently, you'll be ttc again before you know it, it's a matter of days now!! I'm pleased you have such a good feeling about June and I hope that's your psychic powers come into full force too!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend. We're going to go on a late lunch "date" today, love spending time with my husband xxx


----------



## meandrod

Can i join ladies? I suffered a mc in december and was devastated. Af was due last week on my bday and showed. After cramping and discharge this week i went into doc to be tested and she confirmed i was pregnant and that the blood was old blood. Well today i woke up with heavy bleeding and cramps and I believe i am miscarrying again. I just dont undersgand. I feel so alone.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey meandrod, of course you can and I'm so sorry that you are going through this again by the sounds of it. Perhaps see how much more blood you get and have some more levels tested in the week. I'm assuming this blood today is a different colour from the "old" blood? Please share as much or as little as you like, I hate the idea of you feeling alone, we will try and help as much as we can. Take care xxx


----------



## kmp

Thank you all! I am glad I will be on track to ttc at the same time as a few of you! I am feeling a bit better as my dh is being a little more reasonable. Hopefully the decent mood will last through the baby shower tomorrow (her due date is two weeks before my ectopic "due date"). You guys are the best! and lexi and Emme, you guys have a lot of ppl cheering you and your LO's on:happydance::happydance:: so hopefully that helps, but I know it is nearly impossible not to worry.


----------



## Emmediva

Soop, sorry for your BFN :hugs: I know it's so depressing to see that lonely line after all we've worked for. TTC can be such an emotional roller coaster, I hope you get your BFP next cycle :hugs: fingers tightly crossed for you.

Patiently, yay you are closer every day to TTC again :thumbup: I'm with Lexi, those temps are rising, you may have O'ed already then since you had some symptoms of O?

Thurl, hurray for 28 day cycle :thumbup:

Lexi, happy 8 weeks!!! :happydance: you are getting close to the end of your first trimester yay! I'm with you on getting so absolutely frightened about any little thing, it's so hard to enjoy a pregnancy after a loss, so hard... I hope our lil beanies just snuggle in for the full 9 months :hugs:

Meandrod, I am so sorry you found yourself here, so sorry for your loss and I hope you are wrong about this one, but you know your body best. Everyone here understands completely, the heartbreak, confusion and stress losing a beanie brings. :hugs: we are here for you.

KMP, so glad you OH is being more supportive. 

AFM, nothing much to report on my end, I'm still having the elm street cramps, I call them that cause they scare the hell outta me everytime!! My boobs are still sore but now more on top and my nipples feel on fire on and off, oh and TMI I have noticed some like peeling on my nipples?! :saywhat: I have heartburn everyday, and now I can't brush my tongue too much cause I gag and want to throw up. No other symptoms to report. I'm kind of worried because my temperature hasn't gone up... Does that mean my progesterone is still low even though I'm taking the supplements ughh worry worry worry :grr:

Sending lots of baby :dust: to everyone and :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Emme, thank you hun, I've been feeling all stressed out over it :-( So much so that chatting with hb he said why don't we go back to what we were doing pre-temping days and estimate the fertile days and just flipping go for it...I don't know but I do know that FF is confusing the hell out of me! And doing the temping means it's the first thing on my mind every day. But it is good evidence for the doc. Hmmm...his point was well we did conceive twice before temping, which is true. 

As long as you aren't spotting and cramping, I think that sounds fine? But Elm St is a good name! Yes pals is rely hard - I was talking to a friend today who has had a gorgeous baby and she was taken back at how much knowledge I'd picked up along the way...too much sometimes! But all the symptoms including near puking sounds really good to me! Do take it easy though and I hope you do have a bit of excitement too. And aren't you supposed to stop temping when you are pregnant, as they can be all over the place? Xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone,

Emme sounds like you have good positive symptoms :) xx

Soop how are you doing today? I agree with you about just estimating our fertile days, I was going to start temping this cycle but I have decided not to and I'm just going to try and forget about the whole ovulation predicting thing. xx

I'm feeling horrible today, I have had a perfect 28 day cycle, and unexpectedly, today is CD1 for me, I still can't quite believe it and I am really happy about this, but I'm also feeling a bit crap that I have had a perfect cycle and didn't get pregnant, for some reason today I have been down all day about the fact that it hasn't happend yet, how come some people in life make it all look so easy?? Sorry to write a downer post, I'm sure it's just my witch hormones :witch:

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## patiently

Soop sorry for your bfn and temp drop this morning hope June is the lucky month for us all! :hugs: I'd say if the temping is stressing you out too much then maybe take a break for one month, its always the months that you try the least and are most relaxed that turn into BFP! 

Thurl sorry you are having a down day hun, it is so hard ttc after loss and for number 1! Maybe your 28 day cycle geared your body up for next month and the best thing about AF is that its a fresh new cycle and you have the opportunity to try again. :hug: 

Lexi hope all is well with you hun x

Emme i dont think you should keep temping hun its only going to worry you. Im sure everythings fine just take each day as it comes. Your gagging sounds great though...well you know what i mean, pregnancy symptoms kicking in there...xx

Meandrod, welcome to the thread. I am so sorry for your losses, i hope that we can give you the understanding and support that we have given each other throughout all of our journeys. Many of the women here have suffered more than one loss and are well into their pregnancies now so there is hope. 

KMP how was the baby shower for you hun. Hope you are ok xx

AFM had :sex: with my OH today!! whoop whoop! I know its not a big deal for you ttc'ers lol but we havent had much action since we got pregnant in feb! So everytime is great for me! a few more weeks to go! YAY!!! 

Think about it ladies we could be just WEEKS AWAY FROM BFP's!! COME ON JUNE!


----------



## kmp

Hello ladies! The baby shower was okay, but was a bit tough. The pregnancy was not planned and she really does not know much about babies, but I wish her the best. 

I have never temped, but I would highly, highly recommend getting a clearblue fertily monitor! I love mine and have no problem detecting ovulation with it. I know ppl complain about the cost, but I bought mine on Amazon for a pretty good price and you can find the required sticks pretty cheap online as well. I know I sound like a commercial, but opk's didn't seem to work for me and made me crazy thinking I was going to miss my surge if I didn't pos every few hours.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies. It's Monday :( where did the weekend go? Hope you all had good ones.

Meandrod, so sorry for your losses :hugs: welcome to the group, there's no need to feel alone here, everyone is so lovely 

Emme and Lexi, hope you two are doing well. Emme it sounds as though you have good symptoms, the elm st cramps though, what a good name for them :)

Kmp well done on getting through the baby shower, that must have been really tough. 

Soop and Thurl, I had a terrible time with my one month temping, I slept so badly that month! Soop maybe DH is right about trying something a bit different this month, and see how you feel afterwards. Let us know what you decide.

Patiently glad you and oh has a nice weekend together. Keep getting the :sex: practice in before D Day!

Hello anyOne else I've missed. Afm I have added a countdown ticker, I know it's a long shot this month but I'm so excited to be back in the game :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Got af yesterday .. I just wish I knew why I was able to get pregnant twice naturally, both times on the first cycle trying, and now it's been over a year and I can't get pregnant again. So frustrating.


----------



## patiently

Nikki any symptoms hun? Only 7 days to go!! :dust: hope your are lucky first time round. 

Notoptimistic im sorry AF came. Hopefully June will be your month! I have a good feeling about June for us! TTC is so frustrating isnt it. I hope you wont have to wait much longer for your bfp! :dust: 

AFM due to lots of painful cramps for a few minutes yesterday wondering if i Ovulated yesterday instead...hmm who knows. Will wait and see! Its meant to be nice this week in London so hope everyones ready for a bit of sunshine! I certainly am. Its way past its due date! Hope you all had fabulo-tastic weekends xxx

P.S tomorrow will say 3 weeks to go!!! whoop whoop (im actually dancing like Carlton from the Fresh Prince of Bel Air) haha! Think everyone can tell im in a good mood!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello everyone, thank you for your support when I had a few wobbly moments over the weekend! Thurl, I know exactly what you mean and your cycle was "perfect" apart from the bfp...but like Patiently said, it could be the perfect cycle before the perfect month of June! Xx

And Patiently, Woooo about your bd'ing!! I know how much of a big deal this is and feel so pleased you have got so far along and you have lived up to your name throughout all of this. Hope this is the start of lots more bd'ing!! :hug:

Kmp, all credit to you for going to the baby shower. It's hard to hear about other people's "accidents" isn't it? The amount of people who have said they conceived in their first month of trying as well as not having any problems at all - flipping alright for some, eh?! Hmmmm so how long have you used the cbfm? And has it told you peak days that you weren't expecting? In my 2 months of FF, it's put me about the cd20 mark for ov, which is later than I would have thought. The thing that stressed me out about it this month was it started adding the crosshairs at cd10 and put me into a panic!!

Nicki, well done on the ticker! Great idea and you are so nearly there. Had any more accu?

NotOp, I know and I wish I knew the answer to why you have had the gap. As it's been a year, can't you have extra investigation done? That's what docs have told a friend before and although you initially conceived, I don't see why the year timings can't apply to you too? I've decided if nothing by Sep then I will be doing just that.

Well girls, good old AF reared her ugly head again today. At least it wasn't as stupidly long as the last couple of months, with a cycle of 34 days. Still 5 days off normal but it's progress. I'm in two minds about temping but there's no point for a few days, so will decide this week. Bless him, dh has been lovely and even apologised for being ill and he'll try much harder in June! Think it hits home when he sees my disappointment. He really wants it too and he has got a point about getting me to relax. I think I'll see cd14-20 as my peak days if I don't temp and will aim for as bd'ing as poss!!

How is everyone else? Lexi, Emme, how are you doing? :hug: to all and sorry for the essay!! Xxx


----------



## patiently

Soop sorry AF came but im hoping June will be a good month for us! Like i said you could be just weeks away from a bfp! :dust: to you for next cycle! xx


----------



## notoptimistic

soop - Sorry about your af coming too. Hope next month works for us. I was referred to a specialist this past January (an RE) who did a battery of tests on me. He took lots of blood (about 20 viles), did a day 3 ultrasound, and an hsg, and a sperm analysis on my husband. I also had previously had a day 3 fsh/estadiol test with my regular obgyn. He basically covered everything they usually test for when investigating causes for both recurrent miscarriage and 1+ year of trying without getting pregnant. Some of the tests overlapped. Everything came back normal so we have a diagnosis of unexplained infertility. He did tell me that people with long cycles (mine have always been between 36 and 41 days long) tend to have more trouble getting pregnant for some unexplained reason and it isn't just that they have fewer chances per year to try.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Patiently and I hope so! It would be just great if June worked out for everyone. 

Notop, sorry I didn't realise that you had had so many tests done, "unexplained fertility" is such a horrid term. Will they revisit and can they try ivf if it continues? I hope it happens naturally for you in June :hugs:

Afm, AF is in full swing. Came on quite heavy and ended up getting up in the night with it. *tmi alert* I passed quite a large clot in the night, I'd say not far off the size of half a golf ball - the same sort of diameter but not as deep, iykwim? Freaked me out quite a bit and I didn't know what to think. It seemed quite tissue like and I wonder if it's something that should have come away from one of my mcs? I don't usually get clots in my AF. Has anyone else had it? And has that stopped ms from conceiving in wondering? If It'a come away and assuming there's nothing left, I'm hoping June will be the month....

Hope you are all well today xxx


----------



## notoptimistic

sooper - well, I've been doing clomid/iui cycles and the doctor told us that if the second clomid/iui cycle failed (which is did) we should come in and talk to him about our options. I couldn't get an appointment however until June 8th, so I spoke to the nurse who told me I could likely do a third clomid/iui in the meanwhile. She still needs to confirm with the doctor that it's fine (insurance has already approved - they approved three cycles up front). Hopefully she calls me soon with confirmation because I would need to start the clomid on thursday. I can't wait until June 8th..I am curious what my options will be ...what his recommendation will be ..I am hoping to go right to ivf if this clomid/iui cycle failes. I hope that's his recommendation. I don't want to drag things out any longer and I am terrified of needles. If I am going to start injecting myself, I'd rather it be for ivf and not another iui.


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

How are you all doing this week? xx

Soop sorry to hear you have af, *tmi coming up!* I do get regular bits in my af, but not that size, I did get more of them after my last miscarriage so you could be right, it's quite normal though I wouldn't think it's anything to worry about xx

afm I'm still feeling a bit rubbish, this girl at work who is 3 weeks ahead of my first pregnancy is getting really big now, and she keeps making it really known that she is pregnant, I know she is excited and I would feel the same if I was her, but that combined with my af is a recipe for grumpiness! Ok so rant over, on the plus side I lost another 2lb this week (my weigh in was tonight), so that's 1 stone 3.5lbs in the last 5 weeks :happydance: 

I have everything crossed that June is going to be the month for us all :) :dust: for everyone xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone :hi:

I've been lurking a bit, but have been too tired/busy to post much so sorry I haven't been around to offer you all my support.

Lexi/Emme - glad things are still going well. Lexi I was so so happy to hear that your scan was OK - I remember that feeling myself and the relief when you find out that there really is a baby there after all :happydance:. 

My advice to you both is to try your best to enjoy every moment you can and push your worries aside whenever you can. There's nothing that you can do if it goes wrong but you will have wasted a precious time with your growing babies if you spend all your time worrying. Don't get me wrong, I still have moments when I worry as every pregnant woman does, but just try to relax and enjoy the ride!

Thurl - sorry AF is getting you down. It's great that you are having regular cycles, and you will catch the egg eventually. I have really regular cycles but it's taken me a few months to get pregnant every time so try not to feel too down heartened :hugs: Having regular cycles may well improve you're chances so just keep on going and you'll get there!!

Meandrod - welcome, these ladies are great and will offer you lot sof support :hugs:

KMP - well done one getting through the baby shower :hugs:

Soop - sorry AF arrived, but you will get there in the end :hugs:

Patiently and Nicki - I'm counting the days for both of you!

Hi to anyone I've missed and hope you're all well. :flower:

AFM, I'm fine - a bit tired and grumpy if I'm honest but OK :shrug:. I've developed puffy ankles and balloon feet over the last few days but I guess that's what you get for being almost 8 months pregnant! Still, I'm very grateful for having my little lady growing healthily and I'm really looking forward to meeting her soon. DH has started to enjoy the NCT classes after making all that fuss at the start of the course which is a bonus too - we've got another class tomorrow night. I finished the nursery at the weekend too so will post some pictures up for you all soon too - we've just about got everything we need so if she turns up early I'll be ready!


----------



## Emmediva

Patiently, Soop, Thurl and KMP, rooting you ladies on for June!!!

Notoptomistic, I hope the next IUI is successful for you. 

Lexi, I hope all is ok chick, hope the symptoms aren't to bad and beanie is growing :hugs:

Ladyfog, thanks so much for your words, you are almost at the finish line! Yay!!

I'm on my iPhone so sorry if I forgot anyone :hugs: to all

AFM, I went and got another Beta today, I got a call after the office was closed. HCG came back at 1325, I couldn't get the progesterone number because the call was dropped :dohh: but I got some worrying news... The nurse told me my progesterone level dropped and the doctor wanted me to take Prometrium, well I'm already taking it! :dohh: I'm taking 200mg orally at night time, but well obviously it's not enough! The nurse said that that was fine and after the call was dropped I couldn't call back to ask more questions but I will tomorrow. I'm going to try to get Progesterone vaginal suppositories, I've read it's best absorbed that way vs orally. I'm worried though, I know I lost my first baby because of the Progesterone... :cry: I took the Prometrium vaginally tonight, I've read it absorbs better since it doesn't have to be digested... Pray for me please.


----------



## Ladyfog

Fingers crossed for you Emme :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Notop, I see...I hope your third round of Clomid/iui gets approved today and wouldn't it be fantastic if you got your bfp without further procedures, otherwise it would be great to get the ok to go onto the ivf route but will there be a long waiting list? I wish you lots of luck and you're really brave for injecting yourself when you are so scared of needles. What women have to do, eh? Big :hug: and :dust: to you...

Lady - lovely to hear from you as ever and I bet the lovely weather of the last couple of days isn't going to help your ankles! Lots of feet up and when you're at home maybe a cold water soak will ease the discomfort. I'm glad hb is getting into the nct classes, are you finding them useful? Would you say they are worth the extra money? Soooo exciting that the nursery is done; yes pls, pics!!! X

Lexi, I hope you are ok hun? :hugs:

Emme, did they say how much had your prog dropped? It's good you have gone to the suppositories right away, are you getting re-tested soon? I'm thinking of you and hoping for the very best for you, take it easy and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Emme, thinking of you, you really don't need all this stuff to worry about. Fx your levels go up. :hugs:

Hello everyone else - flying visit as my iPhone is playing up today but wanted to check in. I'm 8dpo and not a single symptom so not feeling optimistic...


----------



## wookie130

Best of luck, Emme. I'd probably start slapping on some natural progesterone (USP) cream as well on top of the Prometrium...sticking it your hooha was actually a good move, however.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Emme, try taking a B-50 complex as well...the B6 may help you sustain better progesterone levels. I take one with my prenatal!


----------



## patiently

Hey lovely ladies. 

Emme fxed for you hope that your pro numbers go up sticky :dust: to you hun

Lexi how are you?

Soop how are you feeling? Im sorry hun i dont know anything about blood clots even the only time ive really had any was during the ectopic pregnancy and that was only one...Hope its not anything to worry about and that its just your body's way of being in tip top shape for a BFP.

notop i hope you are lucky on clomid, just to reassure you i did get my bfp on my third round so FXed and :dust: to you 

Nikki its always the months that you dont have any symptoms that are BFP lol.. i hope this is the case for you hun. When are you going to test? :dust: to you also

Thurl hope you are ok :hug: its really hard when someones pregnancy is so close to what yours wouldve been. Hopefully soon you will be expecting too so you can have your own excitement. Thats fab on the weightloss too! Well done you! 

Lady happy 34 weeks!!

AFM my chart is everywhere. I give up trying to interpret it. FF says i o'd cd 29 after my op but im not so sure...i know the last two nights i have woken up half an hour before my time and realised my mouth was open, dont know if that makes a difference. Argh i just want my body to go back to normal. My ttc date is in 2 weeks 6 days so hopefully AF will come within that time so i wont have to push my ttc date back. Argh im so frustrated! Just want to at least be in the race again. Keep getting quick sharp cramping pains too which is making me think i have ovulated. Feel free to have a look at my chart and see if you can interpret it better. Hope everyone is enjoying the sun! xxx


----------



## lexi374

Patiently ive had a look at your chart and i havent got a clue! :dohh:

Im hoping af makes an appearance so you can get back to normal and get on with it! :hugs:

Emme dont panic! Firstly stop temping you will drive yourself insane, and as for prog yes it is def better to get pessaries, you can insert them vaginally or up your bottom which ever you prefer and they are absorbed better that way. Speak to your doc and ask about doing them twice a day. :hugs:

Lady great to hear from you hun, i bet you are not loving this heat, thinking of you, relax and keep cool. :hugs:

Soop not to sure about the clot, but if its your body having a clear out, then thats a good thing. FX for this month! :hugs: :thumbup:

Thurl its so hard isnt it? Ive 2 people i work with due in sept/oct and its all i hear about at work. :hugs: 

Nsn how you going girl? :hugs:

Meandrod welcome im sorry you find yourself here. :hugs:

So fx for june bfps for thurl, notoptimistic, patiently, nikki (if you are not lucky this month!), wookie, soop, kmp, did i miss anyone?? Sorry if i did! :hugs:
:dust::dust::hugs:

afm still tired, still constipated, not really much to say just plodding through the days til monday. :shrug: xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks girls, yes I hope it was flushing everything out and getting ready for another round. It's been weird this month - heavy all of a sudden and then barely there. Like it can't quite make up its mind.

Patiently, your temps are confusing aren't they? They haven't raised v much post o, you haven't reported any ewcm, were the twinges you mentioned happening yday? Maybe it's happening now instead of cd29. Will you be going back on Clomid once you are ttc?

Lady, I bet you aren't feeling great, I hope the weather isn't unbearable for you. Can't remember if I asked but are you off on maternity leave soon? You can then enjoy putting your feet up, lovely! Esp if you have the nursery ready :hugs:

Lexi, oh bless that's a long time to be constipated...are you eating extra fibre or anything to get it moving? I hope it's not too uncomfortable :hugs:

Thurl, fantastic on the weight loss! Is that through WW? :thumbsup:

Emme any news? Good advice from Lexi about double doses of progesterone, I do hope your docs are helping you and that you aren't panicking, everything crossed for you.

How's everyone else? Kmp, Wookie, never, meandrod, Nicki....xxx


----------



## wookie130

Well, CD 14 here, and got my peak on my monitor and a smiley digi opk this morning! This is good, because we dtd last night...we'll give it another go tonight, and I should ovulate tomorrow, God willing.


----------



## notoptimistic

emme - thanks! I hope you are doing ok ... 

soop - Thanks for the support! There's no waitlist for ivf where I live. I am in Boston. I am also very fortunate to live in Massachusetts because Massachusetts mandates infertility insurance coverage. The mandates requires insurance companies to offer or provide coverage for IVF costs and fertility treatment.


----------



## Sooperhans

Wookie - yay and GL!! Hope you catch the egg this month :hugs:

NotOp - anytime! That's fantastic about ivf, I hope you get transferred if it doesn't work out this month. Did you get the Clomid/iui approved to use? 

How's everyone else? Phew it's hot! Sitting on a hot train wishing I was at home. Hb is on a golf day through work - lucky thing has been outside all day, playing 36 holes! He will be one hot and tired hb, lol. I'm going to enjoy my garden when I do get back, ah lovely. AF seems to have buggered off, as of today.....xxx


----------



## notoptimistic

soop- Yep, the nurse called me and told me my doctor approved, so I will start the clomid tonight. Just need to remember to pick it up at the pharmacy after work! I also discussed with her, in general, what she thought the doctor might recommend next when I meet with him on June 8th. She told me she's not that familiar with insurance coverage issues (insurance coverage usually dictates what the doctor recommends, unfortunetely) but something in my records is supposedly indicating that my insurance company requires 2 or 3 rounds of injectables/iuis before covering ivf. That stinks! I've read the statistics online on iui's w/clomid vs iui's with injectables and it seems that the injectables barely increase success rates. In general, iuis (with or without injectibles) just don't have a very high success rate..it is something between 10-20 percent for people under 35. That's disappointing.


----------



## Emmediva

Patiently, I looked at your chart too and not a clue :shrug:

Lexi, Monday is just around the corner! Have everything crossed for you!

Sooper, now to catch that egg :hugs:

Notopt, that's great that you get IVF coverage!! The success rate for IUI's are low! I would've thought they would've been higher...

AFM, I need to keep track of my temps just in case I need it later... Praying hard that is not the case but I'm not too optimistic... I just went to the rest room awhile ago and had some spotting :cry: TMI alert, when I peed and wiped I saw pink, like urine mixed with blood, no cm on the tissue if that makes sense? I washed my hand and touched my cervix it's medium and soft and I got white creamy cm, no pink tint from what I could tell. I'm scared I'm losing this beanie too... I'm resting in bed and just inserted another Prometrium pill in my whooha, I hope it's not another miscarriage but I'm not optimistic at this point :nope: :cry: What else could it be? It's not like if it was brown tint... :shrug:
This morning I called the doctor an she was in surgery so I only got the nurse. I asked for my Tuesday progesterone level and she said 1887 which as she said is not too bad but it still dropped. Anyway I asked for another Beta and was turned down since I've had 3 already, she said they'd just wait till next Thursday, well I'm not sure if I'll make it now :cry: I also asked about Endometrin and she said she'd pass along the message to the doc. Im so scared y'all I didn't tell my OH anything about the spotting...


----------



## Misswish

I'm sending you big hugs Emmediva it would be scary seeing that. Sounds a good idea resting. I really hope its not that case. Sometimes people do have spotting without it being a miscarriage. Have you had sex with your OH this morn? As this can cause some spotting to occur. A friend of mine had bleeding throughout her pregnancy and went on to having a healthy baby boy. I hope you dont have any more and that you can try and stay positive. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks Misswish, I haven't had sex with him since Monday night, so that's not it. I've gone to the restroom and haven't noticed anymore spotting :shrug: I'm hoping it was just a fluke I don't know what to think :shrug: I'll see how it goes tomorrow, I'm calling the doctor first thing and considering going to another clinic to get checked out. I'm trying to remain as calm as possible, it's just so hard.


----------



## Misswish

Yeah it wouldnt be that then. yeah I hope its just a once off. It definately would be so hard remaining calm. I know how i felt when i saw spotting other times. Keep strong. Have you got a friend or family member you could talk to for support. Yeah sounds a good idea getting checked out again. sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## Emmediva

I haven't told anyone, I didn't want to jinx it. Just here on BNB... I'm just relaxing in bed, to let the Prometrium I used as a suppository work. I'm going to take another orally at 11:00 p.m. I've read some women take up to 3 doses a day, so I'm going to do one oral one vaginal per day. Hopefully that does it for me. I'm running it by my doc tomorrow but not to hopeful about her assistance.


----------



## Misswish

I dont know much about them. I'm supposed to go onto suppositries once I get a BFP. That sounds a good idea though. Yeah and make sure you rest and drink plenty of water. What about taking some vitamin c i read some where that could be helpful in these sorts of situations with the bioflavonoids.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Emme, sorry you're having to go through all this it must be playing havoc with your head. I also think feet up sounds like a good idea and keep taking the progesterone. And if your doc is not being helpful and you can see another then do it!


----------



## Ladyfog

Emme, try not to worry if it was only a little bit of blood and especially as there's been no cramping - I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. Your cervix is really delicate when you get pregnant so it could just be spotting fo no reason at all - does the progesterone make your cervix more sensitive??

Please tell you OH, as he will want to know, and you need the support :hugs: I know that by telling someone it makes it feel more real, but it's not going to change what happens, but it will help you to cope whatever happens :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Emme the progesterone can irritate your cervix, i havent had it myself but lots of women on bnb have mentioned it! And tell oh, dont worry on your own!

Afm im off work, was up in the night throwing up and in terrible agony with stomach pains, and now the trotts too! :growlmad: Feeling sorry for myself! :cry:


----------



## wookie130

Emme, I understand why you're scared, believe me...

You did the right thing by calling your doctor, but I do feel you should tell you DH about the spotting, in the event that this does end up being another loss...

This is a rather personal question, and forgive me if you don't want to answer it...but when you had the pink spotting, was it shortly after having a BM/poop? The reason why I ask, is because pregnancy makes the cervix soft and easily irritated, and sometimes if you have to strain to go #2, it can irritate the cervix and cause as little bleed. That's just another possibility, honey.


----------



## Sooperhans

Emme - how are you doing? It's so scary when you see blood, but it could easily be the progesterone, especially as you've only just started the suppositories....have everything crossed for you and think yes it's horrible but do tell dh as he can pamper you and support you. Let us know how you get on.

Oh Lexi, sorry you haven't been well. Hope you've had a chilled day and relax over the weekend. Have you got any appts coming up? 

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## Nicki123

How are you holding up Emme? I hope you've taken Wookie's advice and have spoken to OH. Sending you :hugs:

Hope you 're feeling a bit better this evening Lexi. 

Hello everyone else , happy weekend and if you're in the UK hope you're enjoying this glorious weather. I love the sunshine it makes me so happy.

Afm, am 10dpo and did a test this morning after having the most vivid dream last night that I got really really strong +line on 2 tests. It was so realistic I was gutted when I woke up but thought what the heck and did a cheapo dip test. BFN though. As expected i dont think the one bonk did the trick :) I will test again at 13dpo if no AF but am not confident as no symptoms. In my past pgs spots and bad skin have always been the first signs for me but I'm all clear. I had strong twinges on right hand side 5dpo but I think that was too early for anything and yesterday I had bad feet/ calf cramp but I used to get that all the time and I'm putting that down to switching to my summer pumps! I had acu today and the lady was trying to sort my cramp out for me. I couldn't help wondering why she was avoiding my stomach this week though...


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, I am so sorry you are feeling ill :hugs: I hope you feel better so you can enjoy the weekend.

Nicki, it's still early chick I am crossing my fingers for you!!

Thanks for your support gals, when I had the spotting I wasn't straining, I just pee'd and when I wiped it was there... :shrug: happy to report I haven't had anymore spotting after yesterday's afternoon incident. Crossing my fingers it was just some fluke... I am taking Prometrium orally and vaginally every 12 hours I am alternating. My doctor isn't worried from what the nurse said since I'm on the prescription, :saywhat: I asked if I could take the pills every 12hrs and she said "no just continue with your regular dose" so that is an order I am not following... I couldnt get another appointment because it's Friday and no one really sees you until you are 8 weeks, that's what I was told by another doctor :grr: I think I'm going to see if I can get a private lab to run a beta tomorrow or Monday just for peace of mind.
SN: I am 5 weeks today, hoping so hard to make it to 40 weeks..,


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...happy 9 weeks and you are a lime :hugs: hope you are feeling better too chick

Lady...how the heck are you coping in this heat :wacko:

Emme...totally normal to get spotting with the pesseries..in fact a lot of the American girls on the RPL PAL thread had it between 4 and 10 weeks and all is still ok for them (they are in their final tri now) glad you disregarded the doc...and I hope you told hubby :hugs:

Nicki....BooooFN...not out yet though :hugs:

Wookie...roll on eggy catching time...I had a really bad AF a couple of cycles after first loss...passed massive liver like clots..I put it down to having a good clear out :hugs:

Soop...how are you?

Misswish...you ok?

Hope everyone is doing ok...still chucking buckets of sticky :dust: sexy :dust: :hugs: and all sorts your way :hugs:

XxX

Patiently...I haqve no idea about charting so can't help...almost time to be back in the race :happydance:


----------



## Misswish

Hi girls how is everyone? I'm glad to hear that Emme Hasn't had any more spotting. That's gr8. That does make sense about getting that from pessaries. I hope you have feeling better about it & still resting & getting support. They should be able to do a 6wk scan on you to ease your mind. 
I hope your feeling better Lexi & it was just a stomach wog & you feel better soon. Gr8 to see you have reached the 9wk mark yay
Nicki that sux about the BFN but yeah your not out yet you could still get the BFP yet unfortunately your in the waiting limbo at the moment. I have my fingers crossed for you. I had a couple positive opks last week so I'm hoping we did enough to catch the egg!! Will have to wait & see. 
Wookie I had a fair few clots when I had miscarriages. Even after the period after miscarriages. It sure is scary to see. Bring on fertile time for you. 
How is everyone esle. I hope you are all going ok :)


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone, it's been a quiet weekend on here, I bet everyone has been out enjoying the sunshine :)

Emme i hope everything has been good with you and no more spotting.
Misswish, Fx you caught the egg x

Afm, 13dpo and another bfn today. AF due today or tomorrow and then I'll know for sure but am pretty certain I'm out this month. Ah well, back to the original plan of starting ttc in June, at least I'll have done the full 3 months of vits and healthiness. Here's to a really lucky June everyone! :dust:


----------



## lexi374

Sorry bout the bfn nikki. :hugs:

How are you ladies? :hugs:

Can you believe we have been let down by another bloody tiler today!! What is wrong with people, my kitchen will never be finished!!

Also had my scan this morning, all ok measuring 9+3, im still in shock! :happydance: Next one is 3 weeks today.


----------



## Ladyfog

That's brilliant news Lexi - you're fast approaching your the end of you 1st trimester! :happydance: Is your next scan your dating one?

Nicki, sorry it looks like you may be out this month, but you never know until AF turns up. 

Emme - how are you doing? I hope you haven't had anymore spotting. Remember you haven't had any pain so it's pretty unlikely that the spotting was bad news, it's probably just the pessaries :hugs:

Hope everyone else had a lovely weekend in the sunshine :flower: I'm so bloody hot, but trying to stay out of the sun and keep my feet up. Managed to stop my feel looking like balloons over the weekend by getting some rest and keeping them cool and now have a new footrest at work that keeps my feet a bit higher too. I only have 8 more days at work now over the next 3 weeks! It's going to be so weird leaving work, knowing that I'm leaving to have a baby!! :shock:

Mum has washed all the baby clothes that I sorted out the other weekend and brought them over yesterday, most of them have come up like new! I thought you may like to see one of my favourite bits - we reckon it was my sisters, from the Olympics in 1982! It's so cute!


----------



## patiently

Lexi yay!!! Thats fantastic im so thrilled for you! so exciting! Happy 9 weeks and 2 days! 

Nicki sorry about BFN FXed that its to early still some people dont get a BFP until 19dpo so if AF doesnt show tomorrow i'd say test again Hope June is our month is this month isnt...GL and :dust: to you

Emme how are you doing? glad spotting stopped hope all is ok

Soop, wookie, NSN, Ladyfog, and anyone ive missed hi, how are you all doing? Hope you've all been enjoying the lovely weather we've had! xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello lovely girlies, Emme how are you doing hun? I have been wondering what the latest news is with you and I hope it's good :hug: Did you get a private blood test booked?

Nicki I'm sorry about your bfn but still a bit hopeful for you to get a surprise xx

Lexi that is TOTALLY AMAZING about your scan! Over the moon for you... 3 weeks away from your 12 week scan!! :hugs:

Misswish how are you doing? :hugs: I hope you caught the egg too! :dust:

Lady, well done on staying cool in the sun and that outfit is adorable!!! And '82 was a good year - that was the year I was born! Lol, that's great you only have a few days of work left, excited for you :hug:

Patiently, yes the weather has been so lovely, I was in and outside all weekend!*

Afm, well....I had a bit of a crazy weekend, we hosted a garden/Eurovision party and I got well...very very tipsy. More than I meant to but it was good to blow the cobwebs away!! That and me and the dh came out of the sun and got jiggy in the kitchen, see what I mean about crazy! Ahem...hehe xx


----------



## Sooperhans

I just read it back, the kitchen "incident" and the party were at different times in the weekend! Lol, not THAT crazy!


----------



## patiently

HAHAHA! soop you're too funny gurl! hahaha i havent heard or in this case seen the word 'jiggy" for ages hahaha! Well glad you had fun. You only live once, and if it had been the same time as the party that wouldve been a wild night hehe!


----------



## Sooperhans

Haha yes Patiently, well I did say I was going to relax a bit more this month...now I've got the Will Smith song going around my head! I laughed and said to dh imagine if we conceived from that and he said "I hope not, we'd have to call it Courgette"...I think this weather has sent us mad!! I haven't been temping but the last couple of days I've been getting ewcm, which can only be a good thing. I hope this month is a lucky one!!

How are you doing? Only 2 weeks left!!! So nearly there... :hugs:

Oh and I meant to say hi to Never, hope you are doing ok in this weather too hun :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Lady, Lexi and Never, glad you pg ladies are doing ok in this weather. Great news on the scan Lexi!

Patiently - 2 weeks to go :)

Soop, your weekend sounds splendid in all respects. Eurovision, sunshine and nookie, perfect combination :)

strange things going on with me. Yesterday morning got a BFN on 13dpo, got to work and thought I'd started AF as there was red blood when I wiped, not much but more than spotting. But nothing at all since. No cramps or any feeling that it's on its way. V unusual for me, I usually just get cramps and then AF starts properly. So now I'm not sure if I've started AF or not!


----------



## Ladyfog

It could be implantation bleeding Nicky? I've never experienced it myself, but it's meant to happen around the time your period would be Due? I guess we'll all just have to wait and see if AF turns up!!


----------



## Nicki123

That thought did fleetingly cross my mind but I think 13dpo is too late for implantation bleeding. If I don't get AF properly tonight I might do another test tomorrow which will be 15dpo but I think my body is just playing tricks on me. Grrrr


----------



## Sooperhans

Haha, yes Nicki it was a good combo! I hope re-test tomorrow shows a bfp hun and not your body playing tricks xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Nicki, any luck with the test? Emme how are you doing? How's everyone else? X


----------



## Nicki123

Another BFN today but still no sign of AF... By my calcs I'm 15dpo so I'm already 1-2 days late. I know I don't temp so can't be exactly sure when I ovd but I'm going for the day after my +opk as I had such strong pains that day. Who knows what's going on...

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Sooperhans

Hmmmm that is odd Nicki. I hope you at least find out one way or another soon...hoping for the bfp for you.

I'm now cd11 and had some ewcm this week, so will keep an eye on that...wondering if I'll get some more in the next week or so. Will test around cd29 or so....x


----------



## Nicki123

AF arrived late last night and is here with avengence today. Was woken up at 5.30am with really bad cramps and am only just heading to work now, it's been so painful! A 14 day Luteal phase is longer than I usually have, but I shouldn't moan I spose. If it keeps up though It's going to mean waiting longer to test in future, oh joy!

However, must try to be positive about the fact I'm not pg and AF has arrived 1) we get to do the healthy diet and vits for a whole 3 months as originally planned and 2) it's the jubilee bank holiday weekend, I am going to have fun and partake in a vino or two!! Bring on the celebrations.

Here's to a lucky June everyone x


----------



## Ladyfog

Glad AF turned up without too much waiting around and wondering, but hope the cramps get better soon Nicki :hugs:

Loving the PMA too :thumbup: - I always tried to not get too down when AF showed and 'celebrate' another month of being able to have a glass of wine, and not have the constraints of being pregnant - it made the whole process of trying a lot more enjoyable! And remember, day 1 of AF is day 1 of a new cycle and in only 2 weeks it'll be time to get at it again!


----------



## Emmediva

Hi everyone, I've been training at the new job and things are crazy :wacko: 

Sooper, wow you had a good time getting jiggy lol glad things are going good.

Nicki, new cycle = new egg & new chance! Crossing my fingers that you catch that egg this month!

How's everyone else doing? :hugs: to all and lots of baby :dust: we need more BFP's and for them to be sticky!

AFM, I am so-so, I haven't had anymore spotting thank God but haven't really had many symptoms either... Boobs are still sore, and on occasion I get these like throbbing pains in them, heartburn is still sticking around, and have gagging once in a while when I brush my teeth, nothing else really :shrug: oh and I've had light cramping off & on... I have my doctor appointment today at 1:00p.m. Then at 2:20p.m. I have my ultrasound scheduled. You see my insurance coverage ends today that's why we booked the appointment at 5weeks 6days, I hope they see something and give me good news but I just can't feel optimistic, I don't want to get let down, sigh... PAL is so, SO HARD! Pray for me y'all, I am so scared to go to the appointment and get bad news. :nope:


----------



## lexi374

Emme praying for you hun! Keep us posted! :hugs:

Soop woohoooo!!! Sounds like you had a good weekend lol! :haha: If you have seen ewcm i hope you are getting bd in!

Nikki sorry about the bfn, :hugs:

To all of you I agree with lady, might aswell enjoy yourselves while you can no point in putting your life on hold, so crack open some bottles this weekend and have loads of drunk carefree sex and enjoy it! :haha: :thumbup: 
Its worked for me on more than 1 occasion! 

Where is everyone else in their cycle, its been quiet here lately!

Patiently did af come yet? :hugs:

Does anyone have any great plans for the long weekend?

Afm just next week at work then off for 2 weeks, we would have been going away if i wasnt pregnant, but now..... well with past history dh does not feel comfortable yet as its still early. My 12 week scan is the start off our 2nd week off. We have a week in august so maybe we will see then?

Im started to look/feel bloated all the time, well ok first thing but then after that really bloated. Still shattered and not sleeping great. 

:dust: to all come girls 1st June tomorrow lets get some bfps this month! :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Nicki sorry AF showed but each AF is the opportunity for another BFP so really hope June is your month. 

Emme hope all was well with your scan. I hope this is your sticky baby. GL hun xx

Lexi your scans coming up so soon. Good luck hun hope all is well and sorry your not sleeping so well. Hope you get better sleep tonight but yay for pregnancy symptoms. 

Soop how are you?

AFM no period still!!! huff, dont even think i've ovulated. I told my acu lady and she was more aggressive with the acu this week i really felt it. It was almost like a nerve pain lol...only way i can describe it. Hope it works. FXed but my dream of a june bfp is slowly fading. Oh well nothing i can do.


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies..sorry i've been MIA for what seems to be a LONG time. We started injectibles, and on my u/s on 5/23, 1 of my follies was in the process of releasing/ovulation..so we caught it i hope. I tested with opk later that day...and it was positive. so we bd'd the day of the positive opk, the next day (possibly ovulation day) and 2 days later (wednesday, thursday, and saturday of that week). Here's to hoping! i can test june 7!


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, 2 weeks off sounds awesome!!! Get some rest chickadee! 

Patiently, June is just starting, I hope you get a June BFP, that would be so awesome! Have everything crossed for you. 

Well everyone, the doctor appointment had me scared out of my mind! I met with the doctor, and she explained the process; first a checkup, then the ultrasound, and finally bloodwork. The checkup was ok, except she had to do a pap smear, as soon as she inserted the speculum, she told me my cervix started to bleed. She reassured me, and said it was not from the pregnancy, but my cervix is really sensitive. I know this is true because every time I get a pap smear I spot... :shrug: Anyway, she told me it was still early, according to her I am 6weeks, according to the American Pregnancy calculator, I am 5weeks 6days. She said that I may see a yolk sac and fetal pole but if we didn't get a heartbeat not to stress because it was early, she said it's usually seen at the 7 week checkup. Off I went to the ultrasound. As I laid, waiting to get my vaginal ultrasound, I just knew I would get bad news... When the tech examined me, she explained what I was seeing, a black hole = the yolk sac, hmmm I was expecting more? She showed me a round section and said it was the fetal pole, sigh of relief. Then she said "Wait, I think I see a flutter, yes I do see a heartbeat" OMG my soul left my body, I don't think I took a breath... And suddenly there it was, she turned up the volume, and I heard the most precious sound in the world... my baby's heartbeat!!! God does listen to prayers!!! The heart was beating at 112 beats per minute.:cloud9: I am amazed, still scared, but more reassured, this is just another step forward. I've read that once there is a heartbeat the chance of misscarrying drops and the chance of the pregnancy continuing jumps to 70-90%. Oh I wish it continues to full term, I pray that God blesses me with a healthy 9 month pregnancy and a healthy baby. And here is my lil beanie :baby: the tech said the baby is measuring 5weeks 6days, so right on according to the online calculator :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## patiently

Emme thats fantastic news im so happy for you and your scan pic is gowejuss! Wishing you a h&h 9 months happy 5 weeks and 6 days. Your baby is beautiful hun...xx Congrats again...

Ayclobes FXed hope you caught the egg hun and your bfp will be here by thursday! Dust to you xxx


----------



## lexi374

Patiently there is still time for you this month! :hugs:

Ayc fx for you this month! :hugs:

Emme yay hun thats fab news so pleased for you! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Sooperhans

Nicki boo to AF! But come on June bfps! Patiently, hope the witch turns up for you soon.....

Emme I'm in years reading your story, soooooooo pleased you had an amazing experience and hope this is the start of your magical forever baby journey. It's made my day :hug:

Lexi, also so pleased you are fast approaching your 12 week scan, get in!!!!! :hugs: Hope you are feeling ok.

We have had quite a bit of bd'ing this week, am currently cd12 and will continue into the Jubilee weekend. Come on Queenie, make this a lucky, sticky bfp weekend, lol. Xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Tears, not years! Bloody auto correct....


----------



## Ladyfog

I'm so pleased Emme! Just take each stage at a time and you'll be looking at the end of your 1st tri, just like Lexi!

Patiently, hope AF turns up soon - must be frustrating, but you're time to start TTC is almost here!

Soop and AYC, good luck this month! 

Hope everyone is having a good BH weekend. Looks like it's going to be a lovely sunny day today! Mum and Dad are coming today to help tidy up our garden so I'm pleased it's not raining! 

I've been on hols since Thursday as I'm starting to use my annual leave before my mat leave starts in a couple of weeks - no more 5 day working weeks for me now! In fact I only have 6 and a half days left in the office - Ahh! I've had a lazy few days and had a lovely day with DH yesterday with a bit of :sex: and a lovely meal out later :winkwink:. Making the most of our free time before chaos hits in a few weeks time!


----------



## patiently

Lady glad to see you and your OH enjoying your free time. 6 days left at the office...super jealous right now lol...

Lexi happy 10 weeks!!! Whooo hooo! Nearly in the second trimester. So excited for you x

Soop hope you caught the egg lovely lady. GL and dust this month!

AFM got sore bbs yesterday and some intense cramping and got so excited. I think AF might be on her way but if she is it means i havent ovulated this cycle...aww well. Come on Body!! We can do it. I really do hope we all get June BFP's ! with sticky babies, really feeling like im missing out. Hope everyone enjoys their BH xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :hi:

Hope you're all ok?

I haven't been online for ages, had a mad week at work and been on a bit of a downer the last week or so, but I'm back up there now :)

I will try and catch up on everything I have missed, congrats Emme I saw your post about your scan, that's such fab news xx

Lexi really pleased to hear all is going well for you still xx

:dust: to everyone, c'mon June bring some BFP's xx


----------



## patiently

AF must be on her way...sore bbs, and AF cramping, low and dull heavy aches argh...Street party today and the weather is crappy, hope it gets a bit better, cant be dancing in the rain. Hope everyone has a fabulotastic day xx


----------



## wookie130

Patiently, yay for AF coming!!!!!!!!!! You've almost got the green light, lady!

Sooper...fingers majorly crossed for you!

Ladyfog...it won't be long until that little girl is keeping you up at night! :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you lovely Wookie, Patiently, Lady and everyone! Happy Jubilee weekend! We're about to head to our town where there is music and a tea party, hoping it won't get rained off. Well we've been mainly bd'ing and having a laugh with it, so hopefully June will be the month! Patiently has AF arrived? Maybe that date we weren't sure about on FF was ov? Hope so! 

Thurl, ah hope you are ok hun and it's nice to have you back, shout if we can help in any way :hug:

How is everyone? Lexi 10 weeks, arghhh so exciting!!! Xxx


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies! my first cycle on injectibles w/o the trigger shot..and wouldn't you know it....i'm pregnant! i've been testing with wonfo's since 8dpo and only been getting darker faint + tests! i got frer's..and that has been faint too! ahhhhh! i'm due on valentine's day!


----------



## wookie130

Ayclobes...HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! My first baby (now an angel) was due on Valentine's Day! If I'm pregnant this cycle, baby #3 would be due February 16th! If you've been getting + hpts since 8 dpo, I'd say you have a very early implanter on your hands, which is awesome, and ideal in most cases!

Good for you!!!!!!!!! Yay!


----------



## ayclobes

at 8dpo, they were super faint, been getting darker since! i didnt test with a frer until my line on the wondfo was getting stronger!


----------



## patiently

Ayclobes congrats hun!! im so excited for you. Valentines day is such a wonderful due date! wishing you a h&h 9 months hun. 

Wookie hope you are also pregnant this cycle. I think June is going to be very rewarding in the BFP department! Good luck and :dust: to you

Soop hope you enjoy yourself today, the sun is out so much better setting than yesterday! Hope all your fun bd sessions have paid off and your relaxed attitude will give you your bfp this cycle. 

AFM still got sore bbs and cramping so if i o'd when ff said then i'd be 6dpo only 8 days to go until AF whoop! Im so nervous to try again and i put so much hope into getting pregnant right away again im scared that i will be disappointed. Hopefully not. Wishing all those in the tww GL and hope in a few days time you will all get sticky bfp. xx


----------



## patiently

Just noticed that AF will arrive on my ttc start date! talk about coincidence!


----------



## lexi374

Ayclobes big congrats hun! :happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Woohooo lets hope you are the first of many this month!

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend, at least its a bit brighter today, what a disgusting day yesterday was, but i guess thats good old blighty for ya! :shrug:

Ive just been chilling, nothing exciting. Ordered a doppler off ebay even though dh thinks it will just cause more stress! :dohh: x


----------



## Emmediva

Lady, yay for time off!!! So jealous of you! Glad you had a good time with your hub.

Sooper, rooting for you hon!! 

Patiently, you still have a chance this cycle if you're only 6dpo, sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

Ayclobes, :happydance: yay!!! Congrats! Lots of sticky baby :dust: to you!!

Lexi, happy 10weeks!!! Two more weeks till you are at the second trimester!! Yay! I can understand why your OH would think it would be stressful, but on the other side... the Doppler may give you more peace of mind, just hearing your lil ones heartbeat will be so reassuring!

:flower: hi to everyone else.

AFM, all's been ok, crossing my fingers it continues going ok. I told my mom on Saturday, she is so happy!! Haven't told anyone else, think I'll wait till I'm closer to the second trimester, fingers tightly crossed.


----------



## Ladyfog

Big congrats Ayc :happydance: - really hope this is a sticky baby for you :dust:

Lexi, I didn't get a doppler as I was worried that if I couldn't find a heartbeat it would cause me more stress than reassurance - but that's just me! NSN has used one though so you could ask for her advice about how she found it - I think it helped her more than worried her overall :flower:

Emme, so glad you told your mum Emme - I told my mum, dad and sister at about 6 weeks, but didn't really tell anyone else until later. You'll know when it feels right to tell people and there's no hurry hun :hugs: 

Patiently - good lucl this month, but you can start TTC properly next month so even if it's not you're month this month it cold be next time!

Good luck and lots of sticky :dust: to everyone else!!

AFM, had a busy weekend sorting out the garden - it's been hard work and I keep forgetting that I'm having a baby in about 4 weeks so have probably done a bit too much but I'm not very good at keeping still! It's looking so smart now and we just need to sow some grass seed tomorrow - I can't wait to be out there this summer will my little lady in her pram :thumbup:


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies! i feel good about this one! my tests have gotten darker each day. I started testing on 6/1 and they've gotten much darker. I get my betas done tomorrow!


----------



## Madeline

hi ladies

i had my first mc 4 weeks ago, i was 5.5wks. Sorry to step in this way but I was wondering if you could give me some advice from your experiences. When I had the mc was told it would be like a heavy period. The first night of the mc was painful and the bleeding went on for 7 days but was not what I would consider heavy at all. However this month I am day 4 and the bleeding is definitely heavy and still going. Is it normal for the the cycle following a mc to be heavy?

thanks in advance, sorry for your losses and I really hope you will all succeed soon xxxxx

Madeline xxx


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

I hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday weekend :)

Hi Madeline, so sorry to hear about your loss, I did have a fairly heavy period after my last miscarriage, then I went for 60 days without a period, so I'm probably not a great example, however I think it is pretty normal to have a heavier period than normal after a mc, I have heard of some people bleeding for 10 days. If you're concerned about it though speak to your GP and they will check that everything is ok, welcome to the group, it's a good supportive place to be when you're going through this :hugs: xx

Soop how's you doing? :hugs: xx

Patiently not long now until you start TTC again :) I know how you feel about pinning hopes, when I started TTC for the first time after my break in Feb I put all my hope in to getting pregnant straight away again, and it hasn't happened yet, I did feel really disappointed over the last few weeks, but I do feel much better now. All I can say is try not to put too much pressure on yourself, I feel better this cycle because I'm not testing with any OPK's, or temping or anything and I&#8217;m having a what will be will be relax cycle, wishing you lots of luck :hugs: xx

Ayclobes &#8211; Congratulations, that is lovely news, fingers crossed this is your sticky one :) xx

Lady not long for you now, so exciting :) xx

:hi: to everyone I have missed xx

Afm, I'm on CD17 and last night and this morning I have had some spotting, it's not much really but I don't want to go to the loo again because I hate seeing it, I don't usually spot half way through my cycle, has anyone else had this? Is it normal? I tried googling it but just got a load of scares you know what the internet can be like xx


----------



## Madeline

hi Thurl30 thks so much I feel relieved to know that its normal. Thks I would luv to join the group. :) BTW d u think the spotting could be implantation bleeding?

Good luck to everyone this month, I have my fingers crossed for us all. I am CD4 and hoping this is the month.

Madeline xxx


----------



## patiently

Welcome madeline, i am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: i remember that my first period after my mc was very heavy and lasted about 9 days too...so think its normal, but like thurl said if you're concerned speak to your gp. Also if you have to change your pad more than once in an hour i'd say see your gp too. I hope that the bleeding stops soon and isnt too stressful for you. GL hun hope you have a sticky bfp soon. 

Thurl im loving your relaxed approach, i think this is so helpful when ttc. I know with myself its always been the times where i give up and think i'll just see what happens that we get our bfp. So hope this will be your cycle. GL hun :dust: to you. I dont know about mid cycle spotting hun so cant really help there but i hope someone else on here can give you more information. 

Ayclobes good luck with your betas today hun, seems like the lines are getting darker which can only be a positive thing right? GL and sticky dust to you

Emme yay for telling your mum, not you have more support and glad to see all is ok. xxx

Lady not too long to go. Woman you should be resting!!! lol...but its ok im sure you just want to prepare yourself best as you can for your little lady. How are you feeling about the delivery?

Lexi i think the doppler will give you reassurance so think its a good thing. Your nearly in 2nd trimester its gone so quickly yay!!! 

AFM ended up in a&e again yesterday! huff...had the most intense cramping and was doubled over, i was vomitting sorry tmi, and fainted twice too. As soon as i got to the hospital after half an hour, all the pain ceased and it was like it never happened. I dont know what happened, but now im so worried, i was scared that i was having another ectopic because of the accident we had when the condom broke, etc. Im just taking it easy today and hopefully it was just pre AF cramps though im not bleeding or anything. Has anyone had extreme cramping at 7 dpo?? any insight will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## thurl30

Hi Madeline, it's good your cycle has started so soon aswell, this is positive :) I have heard you are much more fertile in the first cycle straight after a mc so good luck to you xx I don't think it is implantation bleeding because I would think it's too early, I'm on CD18 not 17 I got it wrong, but still too early I think, I did read some info online about ovulation bleeding though, I don't know it's just really unusual for me, will have to wait and see I guess xx

Patiently I'm sorry to hear what happened to you, please take it easy you have been through so much :hugs: I do get alot of severe cramping throughout my cycle, I can't say whether it's 7dpo because I never know when I ovulate, but sometimes it is really bad and makes me feel sick although I never actually am sick, can't hormones make you feel sick? If your body is preparing for AF then maybe it has something to do with hormones, sorry I can't really help xx


----------



## susywoosy

Hi ladies, i havent read the whole thread as there are a lot of posts  but just wanted to say that i was in this section about 18 months ago and despairing at the thought i might never have a child and so desperately wanting a family with dh.

After 2 m/c's at 7 and 10 weeks, i had almost given up hope. we tried one more time and it was 3rd time lucky. as u can c from my profile pic, i have a beautiful little girl. dont give up hope... it will happen, particularly if like me, tests showed no underlying issues. unfortunately it was just bad luck twice. gl all. i have my fingers crossed for u all xxx


----------



## patiently

wow! SUSYWOOSY thank you so much for your lovely encouraging words. You are proof that there is light at the end of the tunnel. Thanks for taking the time to come and give us all hope. I hope that one day we can all revisit here with our pictures of our babies and give other women the same encouragement that you have given us. Thanks again and your baby is gorgeous congratulations to you hun. Enjoy motherhood! xxx


----------



## Madeline

hi thurl, thks thats good news I hope I am more fertile this month so fertile that we all get a BFP :) Yeh it could b ovulation spotting I have read about that. Fingers crossed xx

thks patiently I definitely feel more relaxed about it now I am so glad i found this thread. If things don't calm down in the next couple of days I will definitely get to my GP to make sure everything is ok. good luck this month xx

hi suzywoosy Rebekah is beautiful xxx

good luck to everyone this month xx

Madeline xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies, have been offline for a while, so much to catch up on. DH and I decided last Thursday to get away for the Bank Holiday weekend with some friends. It was such a good idea, we had a brilliant time, ate and drank too much but who cares! A little indulgence every now and then is good for the soul I reckon :) I'm already 8dpo, the last week flew by. Hoping this will be our month.

Patiently, hope you're doing ok... Was worried when I read your post. Any more of a clue what it was that made you so I'll? Take it easy for a while. Less than a week for you :)

Ayclobes congrats on the bfp! The start of a lucky June on this thread I hope. Fx for Soop, Thurl and everyone else x

Madeleine so sorry for your loss, hope your body is getting back to normal. I had erpcs after each mc so my AF was pretty normal each time so I can't really offer any advice. Sounds like some of the other ladies have had similar experiences though.

Lady, Lexi and Emme, hope you are all doing well with your beans and bumps :)

I'm sure I've missed some people but so much to catch up on... So hi to everyone else!x


----------



## Neversaynever

Man I'm so behind on threads sorry girlies :friends:

Emma...fantastic news :yipee:

Aclyboes...congrats and sticky :dust:

Lexi...almost scan time...how's the doppler?

Lady...slow down woman!

Patiently...one way or another you'll get your answers soon enough chick :hugs:

Madeleine...sorry for your loss...I know you from the 35+ ttc#1 thread. Just a little heads up...the girls in here have had two or more losses. You're MORE than welcome to stay and the chances are your next pregnancy will be fine..80% of pregnancies after a first loss are successful so keep going at it...we have all been there as the ladies are very supportive in here :hugs:

Thurl...ovulation spotting sounds possible at that point...hoping you catch that egg :hugs:

Soop...hope you got loads of rudies in :dust:

Bum...I've forgotten who else I was supposed to be mentioning :dohh:

All ok with me...getting shit scared but not complaining in the slightest :nope:

XxX


----------



## ayclobes

Thank you! my tests seem to be getting darker, so that is very good! waiting on beta results today..ahhhhh


----------



## Emmediva

Lady, you are one busy bee, I bet you are in the nesting phase. Your lil baby is going to be so spoiled! I can already tell :) so cute!!

Ayclobes, any word on your betas?

Madeline, so sorry about your loss. My period after my miscarriage was not too heavy, it only lasted 4 full days with one day of spotting, after my chemical it lasted 3 full days with one day of spotting. Everyone is different. Good luck on this cycle, you are more fertile in the 3 months following a miscarriage.

Thurl, no idea about the spotting hun, as someone else said could it be related to ov?

Patiently, how are you feeling hun? Hope all is ok.

Susy, thank you for your encouragement. It is so good to see a happy ending is possible. Congratulations on your bundle of joy, she is adorable.

Nicki, 8dpo ooh good luck!!! When are you planning to test? Sending you lots of baby :dust: 

NSN, you are getting so close to havin your baby!! Almost 3/4 of the way there! So exciting! Just picture your baby in your arms when ever you get scared :hugs:

AFM, had a frightening experience yesterday, went to the restroom and had some spotting, I wouldn't hve noticed had I not been scrutinizing the toilet tissue, but it was there a hint of pink... Sigh... It was when I was trying to have a bowel movement so attributing it to that since my cervix is very fragile (I bleed with pap smears) but still scary experience. I haven't had anymore today thank God but still keeping my guard up. I'm taking Prometrium in the morning and at night just in case... Can't wait till July gets here, I need to know all is ok.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!!! Well I am back from my vacation. I had an amazing time, but I did miss catching up up with you girls!!!! So its going to take me a while to catch up on the thread, did anyone get any BFP's since I left Mid-May??? Any births???

AFM - no European BFP for me :( The damn witch showed up a couple days ago so moving on to June now with everything crossed.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Emme! Pleased it's all going ok still and I bet your mum is so excited! I think when you've had losses then you need the extra support and so telling people before the 12 week point, esp family, can be beneficial. I'm sorry you've had spotting :-( Hopefully as it was so light that it was just some irritation and nothing sinister :hugs:

Lady, so exciting for you and not long to go! Make sure you start resting up a bit more and take care of yourself before the little lady arrives...really excited for you :hugs:

Lexi, have you told many people about your pg out of interest? As you haven't been feeling well have you had trouble hiding it? Glad that you've been chilling hun and so close to 12 weeks! I agree, that's gone quickly, for us anyway! Xx I understand you getting the Doppler, as long as you don't overuse it and worry yourself. But you are sensible, I'm sure you will be fine with it :hugs:

Patiently, I hope AF arrives and that you get ttc'ing very very soon. I hope you fall straight away, but just in case it's not immediately, at least you will be working towards your goal rather than waiting. Hopefully not too long for you though :hugs: :dust: How are you feeling after your hospital trip?? Sounds nasty, hope you are better now *xx

Ayclobes that's great! Great news and I hope it's the start of many bfps this month! When will you get your beta results?

Hey Madeline and I'm sorry for your loss and that it's so recent for you, I hope you are bearing up ok :hugs: Not long ago I had my 3rd AF following my last mc and it was quite weird, heavy and then not with a large clot. So what I'm saying is hopefully it's your body sorting itself out still, hopefully your balance will be restored and you will be closer to your next bfp as a result of it xx

Thurl how are you? Ov spotting does sound unusual...hopefully it's a good sign though and your body is getting extra ready for a June bfp?! :dust:

Nicki - good for you for getting away and enjoying yourself, I've been indulging too and enjoying it (kitchen incident, ahem lol). I wish you lots of luck for your June ttc'ing, come on June for all the ttc'ers!!!! Xx

Hi Never, I hope you aren't too scared, it's all going to be fine, you are so far along now, so excited for you! Take each day as it comes :hug:

Afm...lots of bd'ing taking place! Taking the relaxed approach so not temping but noting the cm, there's been lots more ewcm than last month. And my bbs are super tender already, as well as nausea...so my body's gearing up for something! Currently cd17 and said to dh I have a good feeling about this month, to which he said "oh god, don't go getting your hopes up"...shame we have to think like this all the time. I want my hunch to be correct this time please!! Wouldn't it be great to have conceived over jubilee weekend...we'll see xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Welcome back Beach and drat to bringing the hag back with you :grr:

Emma...opening your bowels and having your pap yesterday will have irritated it..keep being positive chick :hugs:

Madeleine...was meant to have said about cycles...my first AF after first loss (had ERPC) I spotted for 2 days and had 1 heavy day then spotted for 2 days. Same happened next AF...third AF I was in agony and it was heavy for 5 days solid, I would almost have thought it was a chemical it was that bad :wacko: 

:hi: everyone else 

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach!!! Welcome back!!!! Missed you! Where was your fave place? I hope you had an amazing time but sorry about your AF arriving...come join the June ttc bunch!! You know about Lexi's bfp don't you? And then there's Emme and recently Ayclobes....more please! :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

I just made a collage of the test i've been taking since 6/2! ahhh! i'll put the link, and you guys can choose if you want to see it or not. https://i50.tinypic.com/2nswg39.jpg


----------



## Sooperhans

Ayclobes, looking good! I love seeing bfps :hugs:

Soosywoosy, thank you for coming back with your news and many congratulations!!! Your lo looks gorgeous...always good to hear a success story xxx


----------



## ayclobes

Yes, i love seeing them too! my dh was wondering if my bfps were bfps b/c he thought i had gotten evaps or something before w/those tests but i never had! if i was not pregnant and i used them i got negs..thats how i knew this was true! yesss, so excited and it's been 6mo since we lost peanut :/ My u/s is july 2! ahhh!


----------



## Nicki123

Oh dear I said 8dpo earlier and I TOTALLY meant cd8. Doh! My head was still on holiday. Anyway cd8 has come around quickly. So no testing on the horizon but lots of :sex: :)

Welcome back Beach!! X


----------



## thurl30

Susywoosy thanks for posting, it&#8217;s so encouraging to hear stories like yours, and congratulations to you your little baby girl looks gorgeous :) xx

Nicki it&#8217;s good to hear you had a fab time away, I often find the last minute plans turn out to be the best ones, fingers crossed for you this month :dust: xx

Never good to hear all is going well for you, no much longer to go now :) xx

Ayclobes I had a look at your tests, it&#8217;s looking good hun fingers crossed for you :) xx

Emme I reckon you have just had a bit too much irritation in that area, just take a day at a time and try and keep calm, I have everything crossed that this one is your sticky one :) xx

Beach welcome back, how was your trip? Sorry to hear you brought the witch back with you though, it&#8217;s the start of a brand new cycle though so will keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs: xx

Soop I really do have everything crossed for you this month, I said that same thing to my dh this month and he just ignored me so atleast yours responded! :haha: Good to hear you are relaxed about it, I really do think it makes a difference, sending lots of luck your way :dust: xx

:hi: to everyone I have missed 

Afm I&#8217;m not too happy with my body to be honest, I&#8217;m technically on CD19 today, but it looks like I am unexpectedly on CD1!! Spotting got heavier and I have lots of cramps, it&#8217;s not like a normal af but it&#8217;s not far off it, and I guess after an 18 day cycle it probably isn&#8217;t going to be like a normal one, I don&#8217;t know what&#8217;s going on! I have ordered a pizza hut which is on it&#8217;s way, going to eat my sorrows away :growlmad: xx


----------



## BeachChica

Sooper - Barcelona was my fave for sure and of my cruise ports I would have to say Dubrovnik (Croatia) was my fave. It was all such an amazing trip and for the first time ever on vacation I actually lost track of time!!! You know you've had a great vacation when that happens!!! I didn't even watch the news while I was away! Yes I will join you now for June BFPs... come on June!!!! Glad you are relaxing this month and lots of CM is good!!!!

Thanks for the BFP's update!

I knew about Lexi before I left, so glad everything is going well, almost 12 weeks!!!! :happydance:

Congrats to Emme and Ayclobes - so glad you girls finally got your BFPs!!!! :yipee:

NSN and Lady - you're almost there!!!!! :crib:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## wookie130

I'm sure Barcelona is gorgeous! Welcome back, Beach!


----------



## Sooperhans

Nicki, bless you it is all bloody confusing and I take that to show you really are relaxed, since you aren't obsessing about days. Keep the bd'ing up and I hope you catch your egg! Xx

Thurl, sorry for your weird cycle and I hope it all leads to a normal one where you can catch the egg too. :hugs: Pizza sounds like a v good idea, I had a Pizza Express for lunch yday, mmmmmmm xx And yes, think our dhs must be getting immune to our hunches, although wouldn't it be lovely if it was all new and lovely still, sigh PALs does lead to worry though doesn't it. Still, we will all be on cloud 9 when we get our babies like Suzywoosy!! :hug:

Wookie, how are you?

Beach sounds like you had a fab time. So much to see in Barcalona and Croatia has always been on my list. Lots of luck for you this month :dust:


----------



## Ladyfog

Welcome Madeline - sorry for your loss. My losses were both a bit later than yours, but I would say that the earlier one was less painful and I bled much less. I guess it was more like a very heavy period in the end as although is MC'd at about 10 weeks, baby was only about 6weeks and I don't think the placenta grew that time so there was less to come out. Every miscarriage will be different, but if you're worried, speak to your GP or the hospital and you could have a scan. I hope you're doing OK :hugs: 

Good to see those lines getting darket Acy - how did the betas go?

Welcome back Beach! so glad you had a lovely time away and good luck for this month too :flower:

Thurl - sorry AF is being an unpredictable bitch :grr: 

Good luck to everyone else trying for those June BFPs! Lots of sticky :dust: coming your way.

Emme, glad you seem less freaked out by the spotting this time, but it must be a scary thing to see! I'm sure everything is going great with your little bean :hugs: I've only spotted once during my pregnancy and that was enough (a bit too much holiday BDing was my problem!!)

Hi everyone else - hope you're weeks are going well :flower:. 

I'm having a busy week at work, trying to get everything done and handed over before my last day next Thurs. I can't believe I've got a week to go until I can have a rest - I'm really looking forward to it now! At the end of this week, in theory I'm full term and my little lady could turn up at any time. I have a MW appt this morning so I'll find out whether she's heading towards being engaged at all - I'm not sure so it'll be interesting to see what she says.


----------



## wookie130

Sooper, I've been better, I guess. I'm just wrapping up my 2nd round of Clomid after my loss in February (which was technically my first cycle on Clomid, so really, my 3rd round of Clomid now), and I'm not pregnant. 12 dpo, and I'm getting BFN's. It totally sucks, and in all of the threads that I'm on, with the exception of this one, and a few random journals, I'm the last one standing in terms of getting another BFP. Everyone else seems to be getting knocked up.

I've got my support group tonight. Boy, do I need it.


----------



## Madeline

hi everyone 

hey thurl hope you are going well, thks NSN good luck this cycle, hi rookie and Beach Chica baby dust xx and super congrats ayclobes, i went throughout the whole evap line thing and in the end had to post online and was told to my surprise it was positive that was really weird, I am really happy for u :flower:

Thks niki, sooperhans, emmadiva, ladyfog :hugs: CD6 today still have AF but seems to be lessening which must be a good sign so I feel much better about it thks again.

I am really curious to see if the mc changes my O time this cycle I can't seem to find any info on that online. I really hope I am more fertile this month and so fertile that hormones project across the Atlantic and we all get Big Big BFP's this cycle. xxx 

Madeline xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Lady - you are almost there!!! Wooooohooooo!!! Can't wait for your appt tomorrow!!!

Madeline - sorry about your loss. How are you tracking O for your cycles? Sending lots of :dust: to you this cycle. Looks like we are almost on the same CD this month. 

Sooper - have you been able to pin point approx O dates in your cycles from the months you temped?

Wookie - lots of :dust: to you this cycle as well!!!

:wave: to everyone else! :)


----------



## Madeline

hi wookie, I am so sorry you are feeling down xxx :hugs::flower:

Hi Beach Chica thks I am so sorry for your losses too :hugs: But I am optimistic for us because we are so dedicated and focused on wat we want. Yay! we are almost same cycle day! I ovulate normally on day 10-11 but not sure if it will be the same this month after the mc. I am slack at temping but I am going to start using OPK's from day 9 onwards. Wat day d u think you will O? R u temping or using OPK's? I am sending waves of baby dust from all the way over here express :dust::dust:

Madeline xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Madeline - I am a die hard temper... Its so routine for me now. I actually feel bad if I go away and forget my thermometer so now I carry 2 of them LOL. If you click on my ticker you can see my chart. I have been O'ing usually between CD14-17 I have had some strange charts the last couple months after my MC so we'll see. Last month was my first month back to TTC as my doc wanted me to wait. Sorry if I missed your post, I have been on vacation and trying to catch up but what was the timing of your MC..? And how many have you had?


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies im still reading everything though not posting as much, been knackered and had another cracking headache last night, had to go and lie down in bed! :growlmad:

Well my doppler arrived today, do you think i can find the bloody heartbeat! :nope: Ive tried 4 times and put it away for today, nsn rang and gave me a few tips, i thought on the last time i may have heard it for a couple of seconds... but it only went up to 141 and im sure it should be a bit faster, anyway gonna have another go sat. Started cutting down my steroids on tues, will take my last 1 when i have my scan on 18th. :wacko:

Madeline welcome as the others have said expect the unexpected when it comes to periods after mc. :hugs:

Beach welcome back hun :thumbup: glad you had a good time! :hugs:

Soop sounds like you are doing all you can this month, i hope it pays off for you! :thumbup:

Patiently i hope you are feeling better that must have been really scary for you. :hugs:

Lady arghhh 1 week left at work, its seems to have gone so quick for us! :hugs:

Wookie :hugs: i hope this is your month!

Thurl :grr: to :witch:

Nikki glad you had a great time away, it does us good to let our hair down. :hugs:

Emme, ayclobes hope you ladies are doing ok and hanging in there! :hugs:

Nsn thanks for the tips will keep you posted! :hugs:

:hugs: to anyone i missed xxx


----------



## wookie130

Finding the HB with @ 10 weeks with a home doppler is NOT easy, and I'm sure others can attest to this, Lexi. Many a pregnant woman has panicked, thinking something was wrong, when really, the doppler WILL pick up the HB a lot easier once you're closer to 14 weeks. Don't fret!


----------



## Ladyfog

Just popping in quickly :flower:

Wookie, sorry you're feeling down :hugs: I hope your support group tonight helps. It's horrible to feel that you're being left behind, but you will get your BFP soon. :hugs:

Lexi - I have a 5lb baby in my tummy (kicking the doppler!) and it still took the MW a few moments to get a clear the HB today so please don't fret :hugs: NSN is an expert though so hope her tips help eventually. 

Madeline, my cycle was always 28 days and changed to 32 days after my 1st MC. The second didn't change my cycle at all but I think there were fewer hormones flying around for that one :shrug:

Hi everyone else - :hugs: and :dust: to you all.

Well, had my appt and everything is still going great - I'm measuring a little small but still in normal range and BP etc is just fine. Most excitingly, the MW said I'm partly engaged - they measure this in fifths and I'm 3 fifths already! It doesn't mean I'm going to go into labour any time soon, but it doesn't mean I won't either so it really feels like we're getting to the home stretch now!!!


----------



## ayclobes

I had my beta done @ 12dpo and came back at 23. I have not received a call from my RE's office about getting beta's repeated at all. At 12dpo, my progesterone came back at 15 ( closer to 16 i think). My new midwife (my main one is super booked) said nothing about my betas being low, so im not worried. My test have been getting darker too--still not worried. I think i'm going to use my last frer tomorrow morning! i know im pregnant but i love seeing those lines on frers! isnt the regular frer sensitivity of 50miu? am i right?

I talked to a girl and asked about her first beta at 12dpo, and hers was 28, so i dont feel bad lol. and she is due july 26!


----------



## Madeline

hi Beach Chica no worries hope you had a good break :) I mc'd at 5.5 wks. It was my first. 

It really seems to vary from person to person. For me hcg levels were apparently fine, then they dropped quickly over a couple of days and my progesterone which was 145 dropped to 42 in a couple of days and I got depressed I think from the sudden drop and this coincided with an influenza. I always wondered if the serious flu could be connected but haven't had a chance to ask my gyno yet.


OMG you really are a die hard temper! Your charts are really disciplined. There appears to be some real variation but its interesting this month so far is following your cycle from Oct 2011 if i have read that right? I don't think i ever focused on how important that information could be. I am going to dedicate myself to temping as of tomoro. 

Madeline xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Lady that is such good news that your check up was all fine and wooo engagement time for you! It's crazy thinking it could still be a little while...or tomorrow! It'll feel lovely when you leave work for the last time, and you can breathe a sigh of relief!

Thank you Lexi, I hope it pays off too...maybe one more bd tonight to hopefully seal the deal....my bbs are still sore, with tingly nips this morning. Hmmmm.....
I hope you don't panic and that you get to hear a hb very soon hun :hug:

Wookie, I hope your support group helped and I'm sorry you are getting BFNS. Just the word makes my heart sink for you :-( I know it feels like everyone else is ahead of the race from your other threads but there are plenty in here at different stages and I so hope you report good news v soon :hug:

Madeleine, it's good that AF is easing off, I hope she buggers off soon!

Beach, as for o dates, I called last week and the weekend the prime time, judging from the significant ewcm I was getting. I got more than previous months, so I ran with it! Fx'd.....

Nicki :hugs: hope you are ok, Thurl too :hugs: and anyone else too xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and ayc that's great about your betas! X


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm just jumping in to put this in my bookmarks. I'll introduce myself and try to catch up a bit later.


----------



## Nicki123

Morning. Happy Friday!

Wookie, sorry it hasn't worked for you this month. It's horrible feeling left behind isn't it, I got my first bfp over 2 years ago and am still no further forward. My friends are now starting to have their second babies!! I know it's hard but I really try not to let the situation of others get to me because it has no bearing on what is happening with me... Easier said than done I know but let's focus on ourselves and stay positive that we will get there, we will be bump buddies this year - PMA! :hugs:

Emme - how are you doing? I hope the spotting stopped as soon as it started.

Beach, so glad you had a great trip. I love Barcelona too. Sorry you haven't got your holiday bfp but fx June is lucky for you.

Good luck working the Doppler Lexi.

Thurl, i hope your cycle sorted itself out. And eat pizza until it does!

Good luck with temping Madeline, let us know how it goes. I am rubbish at it so use opks instead but I seem to be able to detect my surge quite easily, I know some people miss the surge and prefer temping.

Lady....Not long now lady ...exciting!

Soop Fx for a June BFP for you!

Hello Patiently, NSN, ayc and anyone else.

So glad it's the weekend, because of the bank hol I'm having to squeeze 5 days worth of work into 3 days so I'm exhausted, and also have a busy weekend ahead. No rest for the wicked! At least I have acu today so might get a hour to chill. I have friends coming over tomorrow so have to get up early to tidy... And then it looks as though I might have to work a bit on Sunday. Cd10 and I'm meant to start SMEPing this weekend but I'll be too blimmin tired at this rate! Shame ov couldn't have been last weekend when we were on our break and feeling romantic. :)


----------



## BeachChica

Lexi - good luck with that doppler! Like the others said, I think its really hard this early. I bet once you get used to it and find the "spot" you will be a pro at it too. Don't cause yourself extra stress with that thing though!!! :winkwink:

Soop - your symptoms sound good this month!! Do you typically get that during your cycle? I have everything crossed for you. 

Madeline - if you decide to start temping, add a link to your chart so we can all stalk you!!! :winkwink:

Emme - has the spotting stopped? I hope so!!!

Wookie - I hope everything went well with your support group,. Don't stress about it. Your body it just recovering and gearing up for your sticky bean!!!!

Nicki - Happy :sex:

ayclobes - that's great about your beta's :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing well. :wave:

AFM - still exhausted from my trip and trying to work on laundry and unpacking a little each night before I pass out. Hopefully I will be back to normal this weekend. I think my temps are getting back to normal and AF is just down to spotting now. Ready to get on with it this month!!!


----------



## Madeline

thks sooperhans, wookie, thurl, emme, ayclobes, lady, NSN, patiently hope you guys are all doing well :hugs: 

hi dodger can't wait to hear an update :hugs:

hi nick looks like you and i and Beach Chica are at similar days in our cycle. yeh look I was totally crap at temping myself but I am so inspired by Beach Chica's discipline I am going to get right into it lol Good luck this month :hugs:


hi Beach Chica I registered on fertility friend so I am going to get onto to it first thing tomoro morning I will definitely add a link too lol 

well its CD7 and time to start doing it yay! baby dust for everyone :dust:

Madeline xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ok... I've had some sleep, let me introduce myself. My name is Teri, I'm 37 and my hubby (Anton) is 30. We've been trying for 2 years and have 2 mc's to show for it. One was a beta hell one that took 2 months to get through, stop bleeding and get my hcg down, and it happened in December. The 2nd happened a week ago and was very fast and caught us totally by surprise. I started bleeding red moments before I boarded a plane for a weekend trip and knew it was over. 

Neither of my pregnancies made it to 5 weeks, so both are considered chemicals. Luckily, I have a pretty great Endocrinologist who is willing to start testing me (with a pretty comprehensive set of tests) to see if there might be a cause for these repeated mc's. I'm hoping to get some if not all of the testing done through my insurance, but if not, we'll pay out of pocket so that we can get answers even if it's just that it was bad luck.

I stopped bleeding yesterday other then just a hint of a tinge every few wipes, but as far as I can tell (assuming that I'm feeling the right bits) my cervix still seemed closed as of yesterday, and my temp (first temp I've done in a couple of weeks) is still above the coverline. This all worries me because of the horrible dragged out nonsense in the first mc. I did test this morning and got a clean negative on an IC which makes me feel better but not completely sure.


----------



## Madeline

hey dodger i am so sorry for your losses :hugs: I hope the tests reveal some useful information so you can move forward w confidence. Mc'ing is a stressful disruptive time i hope your cycle returns to normal asap. :flower:

Madeline xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Dodger - Welcome and so sorry for you losses! Hope you can get some answers with the testing but don't get discouraged if you don't. I have had a ton of testing and they really haven't found anything. Its so frustrating. Will you wait to try again until you go through all of you testing? My doctor did find some levels that needed adjustments through meds so he wanted me to wait through testing. Good luck to you, this group is great, with girls at all stages of this journey so I think you will find a ton of support here. :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Madeline - Me too. I'm a PCOS lady too, so my cycles have never been what I'd term as regular, but I'm really hoping that they will stay as relatively 'normal' as they were last cycle.

@BeachChica - Yeah I know that there is every possibility that the answers will come back telling me that it was just plain bad luck. Sadly I am hoping that they will find something easily fixable wrong, but if not at least I will know that I've done everything I could to try and prevent it from happening again. As for waiting, we've already jumped in bed yesterday 'cause well... a month was too long for both of us :blush:, but we will be asking them about that and seeing what they say at my appointment on Monday. If we need to, we'll use protection.


----------



## Emmediva

Hi girls, I'm sorry I've been MIA but I've been so depressed and things just took a turn for the worse, I started spotting more than before and now I've started to cramp. I'm pretty sure I'm losing my baby :cry: I am crushed, I don't know if I'm strong enough to go through this again :cry: Why does it have to be so hard for us that truly want a baby? Why do we have to face so many damn obstacles? It's just not fair that it's so easy for some and so hard for others... I may take some time and just stick to my journal y'all, I feel too depressed and angry right now :cry: I'll be back when I get over this. :hugs: to all of you


----------



## notoptimistic

Emme- that's terrible news. I'm so sorry to hear this. Please know I'm thinking of you tonight and hoping your doctor will figure out what's going wrong and fix it so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Sooperhans

Just popping on quickly and have seen Emme's post...oh sweetheart I am so sorry to hear things have got worse and I'm pissed off that this happens to good people!! I hope somehow the worst isn't happening, pls let us know once you have found out and by all means vent your anger on here, if you can face staying on the thread. I'm thinking of you hun xxx :hug:


----------



## Madeline

Emme I am so so sorry i can't believe you are having to go through this again. I am thinking of you xxx :hugs:


Madeline xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Emme - FX and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: for you.


----------



## Neversaynever

Emme...just lots of :hugs: you have every right to be pissed off and angry...massive :hugs: if you can't face being in here that's ok..everyone will be thinking of you and sending you :hugs: 

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Emme im so sorry hun, thinking of you... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Emme...have you been to the doctor yet? I'm not trying to give you false hope at all, but perhaps all is not lost at this point. Scary stuff can happen in the first tri, as you already know. 

That being said, if you are indeed losing another baby, I am so terribly sorry. I think that's just awful, and please know that we are all here for you in any way we possibly can be.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Totally agree with wookie! 

Emme - I hope you aren't losing your baby and that this is just a scare. If it's not, then as Never and a few other ladies have said, you have every right to feel angry and we'll very much understand if you can't bear to be on the thread. Just know that we'll be here supporting you no matter what ok?


----------



## Sooperhans

Wookie, Dodger, Never, everyone well said, we are here Emme if you need us xxx

I just came back from the pharmacy girls and now I feel worried. I bought some cb digis on offer in Boots and also some more low level aspirin, as agreed by my doc. The woman behind the counter (not a pharacist) completely kicked up a fuss about taking aspirin if you are pregnant and wouldn't let me buy them. When I said my doc is aware, she went to check and came back with a look like I was a piece of crap. She said "as long as you know the risks", as if it were crack cocaine and I've been told by my doc that the benefits outweigh the risks. Now I'm worried about taking them! I was so embarrassed with a queue full of people watching. I half mumbled that I've actually had miscarriages and I may need them to help me but she still looked at me with disgust. I'm really annoyed and upset. I had a friend with me, she told me to not worry and listen to the docs...anyone else taking aspirin out of interest? Thanks x


----------



## lexi374

Soop there seems to be a lot of ladies on bnb taking aspirin, i am not, i asked prof q about it and she said to me the latest studies showed it didnt not help and that some people did worse on it, she was annoyed because it had blown 20 years of research out the window. Its your call hun. :hugs: Have you ever been tested for any clotting issues??

I think you asked me before if id told many people, ive told exactly the same people every time, my parents, my boss cos of having time off, my bf that i work with and another bf (both of which that are preg at the mo). Dh never tells anyone hes never mentioned any of this to his parents, i said i didnt mind but he didnt want to. The only people he told was after mc num 3 we were supposed to meet up with his bf and new wife just bk from honeymoon, they dont live around here anymore but were home for weekend. Anyway he went on his own and told them what had happened, i think it did him good to finally talk to someone about it all. We all need to get stuff of our chest from time to time and he is a typical bloke that doesnt talk about stuff/feelings.

On a brighter note i finally found the heartbeat this morning! :happydance: Its was in the 160's, had it for a good few seconds before i lost it again. Told dh when he got home that id bought doppler and he said oh god here we go and started going off on 1, i said chill out ive had it for 2 days and i found the heartbeat today. I still think he thinks its a bad idea. I know hes pretty stressed at mork at the mo as well which doesnt help, theyve lost a big contract so lost a lot of work! :dohh:

Hi dodger and welcome hun :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lexi, no tests but on my last loss hb and I did loads of research and when I put it to my doc she said I could take that and progesterone, because I was showing low levels at the epu. When Prof Q said people did worse, did it actually cause losses then? Did she say no to use it? It's strange how they had 20 yrs of evidence then one study blows it all out of the water, wonder how the test environment was different to before? I'm unsure now....

I think it's nice you have told people, I bet everyone was made up for you. And it's good that dh spoke about it previously in the end. I'm sorry he's lost a contract, business is tough now everywhere it seems, boo. So pleased you found a heartbeat, so pleased for you. :hugs:

Don't think I actually said hi properly to you Dodge...welcome here xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Emme - Sending you lots of hugs and prayers that everything with be OK. I had some girls in another thread have some spotting and everything is fine now so I hope that's the case for you. Its hard not to worry though after experiencing losses. :hugs:

Sooper - I take baby aspirin and have been for some time. I asked my RE about it and he said that the low dose is fine. He also said that they benefits outweigh the risks. There are lots of girls on BB that take them but its totally up to you. Every doctor feels differently about things, even progesterone, some docs don't believe in it.


----------



## lexi374

Soop thanks hun :hugs:

Yes she did say not to use it and i had thought about going against that but didnt in the end. I cant really answer your questions because i didnt really question her on it, im assuming it wasnt just 1 little study thats made them change their mind. At my appointment at the rmc clinic before i saw prof q the doc there said there was no proof it helped but i could take it if i wanted. I dunno hun sorry i cant really help you much. :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Emme, I am so sorry you're having to go through this.... I really really hope its not what you're thinking, but if it is then all I can do is send you a massive :hugs: and let you know I'm thinking about you. Come and visit us here whenever you're up to it and I'll be sure to stop by your journal and see how you're doing.

Dodge, so sorry for your losses but hopefully you'll get some comfort from this group. It is great that you can get tests now. I had tests after my third, they didn't reveal anything so no answers but this gives me hope that if we just keep trying things will work out at some point.

Soop, I have wondered so much about taking baby aspirin. I know a lady who had 3 mcs and now has a healthy baby boy and swears it was thanks To baby aspirn. Loads of other doctors seem to prescribe it willy nilly. My dr however won't, he sent me for the tests to see if I had the blood clotting condition, and when that came back clear he said there was no reason. He said the only thing safe to take in pregnancy was paracetamol and so he couldn't recommend it unless there was a reason I.e blood clotting. I have decided to follow his advice for now BUT if, heaven forbid, I have another mc I think the time after I will give it a whirl. It so hard to know what to do isn't it with so much conflicting advice out there.

X


----------



## August79

Soop, I wanted to chime on your question about taking aspirin. I have had two m/cs around the 5/6 week mark of development. The circumstances were a little different with each but that is when the baby stopped developing.

In my current pregnancy, I went to the doctor at 6w6d and we had a healthy heart beat (I had saw a heart beat with my second but it was right around the 6 week mark ). My doctor started me on progesterone (200 mg twice daily) and also low dose aspirin that day. I am now 21w2d pregnant and expecting a little girl. Can I swear that it was the progesterone and aspirin that made the difference? No. Has it hurt anything? Not that I have experienced. He has over 20 years experience and feels that the potential benefits outweigh the risk. I hope this helps :hugs:

I follow this thread and am cheering for all of ya'll. I know how hard it is and wish nothing but the best for all of the strong, beautiful, loving women on this thread.


----------



## littlemisscie

We were TTC #1 but after 2 loses we're going back to NTNP/WTT


----------



## patiently

Emme i am so so so sorry hun :hugs: its so unfair It really pisses me off that these things happen. I totally understand this thread being too much but we are all here for you. Be strong lovely lady sending lots of hugs across to you...xx

Soop sorry hun i have no idea about baby asprin have heard its good then have heard its not so good so im not sure...I think go with your gut feeling...xx

Lexi happy 11 weeks...2nd tri is just around the corner. Hope you're ok hun. When is your next scan again? Yay for finding the heartbeat! So thrilled for you hun. xxxx

Dodge welcome to the thread and im so sorry for your losses. I hope that all the pregnancy hormones are out of your system i know all too well about something being dragged out as i had an ectopic and after much craziness it took 8 weeks for my hcg to go down, and i still had to wait or it to leave my system even after i had surgery to remove the pregnancy and my left tube. Thats fantastic that you will get testing. Hope all goes well and either way that the news will help in some way to give you your bfp. Even if they dont see anything medically challenging it could just be bad luck. GL hun hope all works out. 

Beach sorry AF came hun, hope shes left you now so you can get back to ttc....really hope June is your month! hope your enjoying resting up after your holiday. Enjoy your weekend. 

Madeline and Nikki gl this cycle ladies hope you catch the egg.!!! :dust:

August congrats hun and happy 21+3 weeks! Very inspirational! xxx

Littlwmisscie so sorry for your losses hun! I have heard of a lot of BFP with NTNP as people tend to stress less so hope you get your sticky bfp soon as you start trying again xxxxx

Wookie how are you hun? Loving the profile pic!!! Hope all is well and you're ok xxx

AFM BFN yesterday, was meant to wait until today but couldnt wait and obviously it was a BFN...i know im not pregnant now. I always get a positive on 10dpo or 11dpo. I had a dream i had two pregnancy tests one was negative and the other was positive i do think someone in expecting again so im just going to wait for the announcement. I wish my dream was real and i was pregnant again. Two days until my actual ttc date and AF...Hope you have a lovely weekend ladies xxx


----------



## patiently

Sorry just a quick post. I am psychic! My friend who recently had a mc just texted me and said she thinks she's pregnant again! OMG crazy isnt it. I woke up with a feeling that someone is going to tell me that.


----------



## lexi374

Wow you really need to start tying to make some money out of this lol!! :thumbup:

Scan is the 18th hun xx


----------



## Sooperhans

August - thank you for writing about your experience and congratulations on being 21w with a girl! Such good news!! :hugs: Are you still taking the aspirin? If so will you take it throughout? Did you stop progesterone at 12 weeks?

Nicki, thanks for your answer, was the clotting test a blood test? If not what did it involve?*

Thank you everyone inc Beach, Lexi, I know it's such a contentious issue with doctors - why can't they all bloody agree what they tell us?! It's the same with my thyroid condition, for years I was told I couldn't increase my dosage, I felt like crap and finally on my 5th doctor or so I got it raised, all the others before her said I was fine when I clearly wasn't. I hate these grey medical areas...I'm now worrying about taking it and causing harm but for now I will go with my doc and hope that if I am pg that everything goes ok...I'm worrying before I even have a bfp!*

Patiently, Ooooh I was wondering about you and now you post, not quite as psychic as you but it's a start, lol. That's great that you can predict others and I hope you turn your skill on yourself, starting in 2 week's time! Sorry about your bfn, I hope AF comes quickly for you and you can begin the bd marathon! :hugs:

Oooh Lexi just saw your scan date and I was like, why is that date familiar? Just looked at my calendar and that's the day I'm due to test!! Fx'd....looking forward to hearing good things from you that day :hugs:

Dodge, I hope you get some quick fix answers from your testing :hugs:

Littlemiss, GL with ntnp, I wonder how many people do get their bfps in this phase, you do hear about it a lot. :hugs:

Madeleine, Wookie, how are you? Wook I hope you feel better after your group. Your profile pic is interesting! Lol xx


----------



## Madeline

Hi Lexi wow i didn't even know you could buy a dopler and you heard a heart beat ...I am almost speechless with excitement for you :hugs:

Hi Sooperhans, Nicki, Lexi, Beach Chica I have been reading about the aspirin debate, sounds like the issue is in a state of flux, not enough reliable research available. I would personally be careful about taking any drug long term though. 

Congrats August I am so happy for you :hugs:

Thks patiently I have my fingers crossed for you too :hugs:

Emme :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi dodge hope you are ok

baby dust for everyone :dust::dust:

Quick update from me, CD9 no positive on the OPK yet. We have started doing it anyway lol Random - has anyone heard of Randine Lewis "The Infertility Cure"? just curious downloaded it tonight.

Madeline xxx


----------



## August79

Thanks everybody! :hugs:

Soop, I was on the progesterone for a little longer than 12 weeks. My doctor tapered me down to one a day at 11 weeks and then had me finish what was left of prescription taking it every other day at 15 weeks.

I did not have any testing to see if it was a clotting issue so he wants me to continue on it until right around delivery. He said if there is an underlying issue that stopping it suddenly can still cause issues.


----------



## Sooperhans

Madeline, yeah go for the bd'ing anyway and GL! You might miss your surge with an opk.

Thanks August, it's always useful to know what other people have been told and what their experiences are. I read some people take it until full term, 3rd tri or 12 weeks...so lots of differences there! X


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Soop, yes I had a blood test for the blood clotting thing. This was the one thing my Dr did get me tested for after the 2nd mc, It might be worth you asking your Dr, It was pretty straight forward x


----------



## August79

There really is a load of differences. I expected to be taken off of it around 12 weeks from my reading on here but that wasn't the case. I had no problems taking it. The only side effect was tiredness but who is to say if that was the pregnancy or the progesterone?


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Nicki, hmm wonder why my doc didn't send me for one, I guess I would have to come off it now to be tested and what if I have a bfp around the corner, wouldn't that do harm if I needed it? I'm going around in circles here, lol x

August, I would guess that was the general pregnancy, how are you feeling now?


----------



## August79

Really good actually, thanks for asking. I am a little anxious because I am not really feeling her move yet. I *think* I feel her sometimes but nothing definite yet. I did invest in a doppler and that helps to give me reassurance in between visits. My energy is good and the sickness and "sour belly" is almost gone.


----------



## Sooperhans

Ahh, I'm sure you will feel her more soon, it's good that your energy is better, "sour belly" doesn't sound very pleasant!? X


----------



## Misswish

Hi to everyone,
How are you all? I havent been on here for awhile. Sending hugs to everyone that needs it.
Emme my thoughts are with you and so sorry to hear that. I really hope its not that case. Its just so unfair:( I'm sending you lots of hugs. 

Thanks for your post August it was very interesting. Its always good to hear what other people are doing and have been told. I was wondering about the baby aspirin and progestrone aswell. My doctor has recommended them both so I have been taking the aspirin while TTC. Congratulations on being over 21wks pregnant that is exciting. My doctor said to come off the aspirin at a certain time while pregnant but i feel worried if i do it might be a problem. I have had a test for blood clotting problems but havent found any problems but they couldnt find anything wrong in all the tests they have done.
I took a pregnancy test last week and found out I'm pregnant. Feel a bit freaked out about it all. I just hope everything goes well this time. I've spoken to my doctor and she wants me to have a 7wk scan and start taking the progestrone pessaries. I had to order them in so will hopefully get them tomorrow. Every little symptom kind of freaks me out at the moment. i'm trying to remain calm and positive though.
Lexi that is great you have heard the baby's heartbeat on the doppler!
Patiently I'm sorry about your bfn. its really hard seeing that. you sure are psychic though wow! I hope you get your bfp soon.
Lady not long now. How exciting
I hope everyone esle is going well and sending baby dust to you all.


----------



## Sooperhans

Misswish congratulations, I'm really happy for you :hugs: it's good to hear another bfp and I hope very much that this is your rainbow baby :hug: I can totally understand you feeling freaked out and I hope that as time goes on that you are able to be reassured by your early scan. It sounds like your doc is proactive too. Do you have a scan booked in? X


----------



## Nicki123

Big Congrats misswish on your bfp! I know you have been trying acupuncture as I've seen you in that thread, so I really hope it helps to make this your rainbow baby. Fx for you, and I hope you don't freak out too much. X


----------



## Misswish

Thanks heaps Sooperhans & Nicki:) I really hope this is my rainbow baby too. Yeah I hope the accupunture helps. Haven't got a scan booked in yet but will have to get that organised soon. Trying to keep positive. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Sooperhans

Rooting for you! Pls let us know how you are progressing, or if you want to vent your freaking outness... :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :hi:

I disappeared last week because we decided to have a couple of days away very last minute, I really needed that! 

I can only have a quick stop today but will come on here tomorrow and catch up on everything I have missed, although I did spot your bfp news Misswish....congratulations to you and I wish you all the luck for this being your sticky one xx

It's my 30th birthday today, I'm excited about what the day holds, my dh and I have both got the day off work so hopefully we will go out and about, but it's also a milestone, and I had always planned that I would be a mum by the time I reached this milestone :cry: ...but onwards and upwards...and now my plan is to be having a successful pregnancy by the time I am 31 :)

Hope everyone is doing ok and had a good weekend xx


----------



## Sooperhans

HAPPY 30th THURL!!!! Have a wonderful day and I hope you get spoilt. I'm 30 in September, good year eh? I too thought I would be there, but it's only a number and you may have a pregnancy in your 30th year still. Have loads of fun xxx


----------



## lexi374

Misswish big congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I know you will freak at every litle thing, i did and still do. You just gotta get through it anyway you can i dont think the worry ever stops. At least you will get a scan at 7 weeks that will hopefully reassure you a little. Baby steps hun deep breath. :hugs:

Thurl happy 30th sweetie, you are still a baby in my eyes! :winkwink: I will be 34 in aug, i came off depo just before i was 30....its taken so long and we still dont have that baby, the years really do start going quicker the older you get! Forget all things baby today and just enjoy your day with dh, i hope he spoils you. :hugs:

Well my 2 weeks off start today and its lashing down! Have the midwife coming this afternoon. 

:hugs: to all xxx


----------



## Madeline

Happy Birthday Thurl :hugs:

Congrats miss wish fantastic news :happydance::hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Soop...man I'd had said the woman behind the counter..show me your certificates or shut the fuck up :smug:

As for the aspirin debate..so many conflicting opinions which is damn frustrating IMO. A girl off here decided after researching herself silly drives to take it..had a scan at 6 weeks and there was a clot which was not good and she was told to stop taking the aspirin immediately. I know in the UK they don't like scanning until 7 weeks and by then it might be too late. Another girl I know had three losses..all around the 6 weeks mark..her tests came back with a slight clotting issue and is now taking the aspirin and she's 33 weeks pregnant. So...I think you have to make a decision for yourself :wacko:

Misswish...congrats and sticky :dust: your way..please keep everyone updated in here :hugs:

Patiently...sorry you got a BFN :hugs:

Madeleine..happy :sex: go catch the eggy 

Thurl...happy 30th :wohoo: have a fab day sweetie :dance:

Wookie...how're you doing?

Lexi...so chuffed you found the HB..amazing how two days can make a difference and enjoy your 2 weeks off :thumbup:

LF...how's you and little lady?

Nicki..how're you doing?

Beach...all ready for this month chick?

I know I've missed people :dohh: sorry but I don't mean too :wacko:

Chucking you all hugs and stuff as usual :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Hehe Never can you come to Boots with me next time?! I just unprepared for her judgemental looks and I withdrew into myself. If I went back maybe I'd tell her to eff off...think hb was ready to on my behalf when I told him! I literally worried all weekend and lost sleep over it. Hmmm....I'm taking it for now, thanks everyone :hug:

Lexi, hope despite the rain that you are having a nice relaxing day, yay to time off! Do you have plans? Oh and 34 is a good age! Xxx


----------



## wookie130

Misswish, huge congrats! Praying it's a very sticky one this time!

Lexi, good luck with your midwife!

AFM, CD 2...the witch struck a bit early yesterday, which gives me my old LP of 14 days back, which really, I'm thankful for.


----------



## lexi374

Still waiting for the midwife she is running late grr....

Dh is at work til wed, then off. I am meeting a friend i havent seen for ages tom then haircut wed. Thursday im hoping it will be 3rd time lucky and we actually get the kitchen tiled!! :growlmad: So that is pretty much this week done. 

Next monday is scan, im shitting it about that..... :wacko: Would like to get away for a few days after that but i dunno.... theyve just said the crap weather is gonna continue for the rest of the month!! Im dreaming of swimming pools and sun!!! :dohh:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

I originally joined this thread in the beginning after suffering 2 mcs but have been mostly a silent stalker.

Firstly I am so sorry for all your losses that have bought you here but hope, like I did, you take comfort from all the support from such lovely ladies. For those that have recently had a loss sending huge :hugs: I know it is hard to see now but one day you will get your rainbow baby. Congrats to those who have got their BFPs and their rainbow babies.

I wanted to add a little more info on the aspirin debate based on my experiences.

All the talk about taking it is related to blood clotting issues, but its supposed benefits are far wider than that. I was lucky in that I had full testing after only 2 miscariages, all of which came back normal. This surprised me as I have an autoimmune condition (psoriarsis) so something should have shown up on the auto immune tests. Even the professer who runs the clinic was surprised. Because of this he advised to take baby aspirin anyway. Now I'm not sure exactly how it helps autoimmune conditions but apparently it does. I started taking it that month while TTC and concieved this baby. I was told to keep taking it until I reached 34 weeks.

At 16 weeks I had an appoitnemnt at the pregnancy hypertension clininc due to a family history of pre-eclampsia. At the time my blood pressure was fine but again was told to take baby aspirin but this time until my baby is born. Now again, I'm not sure exactly how aspirin helps but assume this is something to do with it thinnng the blood. Unfortunealty I have still ended up with pre-eclampsia albeit mild and am now on beta blockers to control my blood pressure but, while in hospital being treated I was again told to continue taking aspirin daily until my baby is born by a hypertension consultant.

For me I really think the aspirin helped me keep this baby and probably kept the pre-e away for longer and stopped it from being any more serious.

Sooperhans - My DH tried to get me some from boots but stupidly told them it was for his pregnant wife when they asked so they refused to sell it to him so seems to be something speciifc to boots. I always pay for it now on their self service tills, it'll let yuou put 2 packs through as long as you're not buying any ibuprofen as well!!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone, what a dreary Monday. Mind you I had to work yesterday as work is so busy so it feels like Tuesday. Not good.

Happy Birthday Thurl!! What I wouldn't give to be 30 again... I'm going to be 36 this year so you're a young pup. 

Wookie YAY for a 14 day LP :) I had my first one of those last month, trying to see a bright side to getting AF

Soop well done for making decision re aspirin, hope it didnt do your head in too much.

Lexi enjoy your 2 weeks off work, so jealous!

NSN lovely to hear from you as always. I'm ok thanks, just working so dmn hard at the mo and am knackered. Meant to start smeping at the weekend but had to work lots and was too tired. Cd13 today so should still be in time a I don't usually ov til cd16-19 but noticed lots of ewcm today so must summon up some energy from somewhere and jump on DH tonight :)


----------



## Nicki123

Oh and hello LauraEmily, congrats on your pregnancy, not long left for you now!!


----------



## wookie130

Nicki, I normally have a 15-16 day luteal phase, thanks to the Clomid and B-50 vitamins...so longer than most. 14 days is what I usually have au naturale usually, even though this last cycle I was still taking the B vits and Clomid.

On to round 3 of Clomid after my loss in February...it's technically round 4 of Clomid, as that first round succeeded in knocking me up. I lost that one early on, and now I'm on my 3rd round of Clomid post-loss. It's so frickin' frustrating.


----------



## notoptimistic

I hear ya wookie! I haven't been pregnant since my last miscarriage in January 2011, so needless to say I'm very frustrated!


----------



## Nicki123

Hey wookie, sorry, so hard to keep up with everyone! I suppose a 14 day LP is the ideal and you don't want a longer one if you're not pg as its longer to wait to try again so I bet you're glad you're back to 14 days. I have my Fx that clomid works for you and notsooptimistic. TTC is probably the most frustrating thing we will ever do....


----------



## wookie130

Nicki123 said:


> Hey wookie, sorry, so hard to keep up with everyone! I suppose a 14 day LP is the ideal and you don't want a longer one if you're not pg as its longer to wait to try again so I bet you're glad you're back to 14 days. I have my Fx that clomid works for you and notsooptimistic. TTC is probably the most frustrating thing we will ever do....

Yes, it is, undeniably. Especially when I know I can get pregnant...I'm just not carrying my babies to term.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone :hi:

Some of you will remember me, others not!

*Lady *- wow, you're nearly there hun. Good luck and can't wait to hear that she's arrived safe and sound :hugs:

*Patiently *- best of luck with the TTC and so sorry you've had a really crappy few months with everything :hugs:

*Lexi *- OMG, 11 weeks already - time is flying. Hope you are well :hugs:

*Susywoosy *- thanks for popping in to give us all hope. Its nice to read success stories :thumbup:

*Soop *- I'll join the big aspirin debate and say that the FS said to me to start taking it if and when I get a BFP as there is 'some evidence' that it can help sustain a pregnancy.


Hi to all the newbies - no chance to read everything but I promise to try and keep up from now on. 

*AFM *- Sorry I've not been around for a while but really been struggling with everything.
I'll start from my first FS appointment on 27th April.

I went with no idea what they were going to say or do. I bawled my eyes out for most of the appointment. The fertility nurse was lovely, held my hand and told me they were going to do everything they could for me and went through tons of stuff and arranged lots of blood tests. I have now had virtually all of the recurrent miscarriage tests but not yet had many results.
We are still waiting the results of all of the blood tests, not too sure what tests they are apart from the karotyping and the FSH/LH (CD3/4) tests.

I was booked in for a hysteroscopy which I underwent on May 30th.

DH had to provide a sample for SA. A couple of days before I went in for the hysteroscopy, we received a letter asking for a repeat sample in 4 weeks. I was a bit shocked by this and went into complete panic mode.

When I went for the hysteroscopy, I mentioned it and the gynae looked in my notes and said that the sample was very poor. So poor that he would never expect me to get pregnant naturally. I was devastated - although he did try and make me feel better by explaining that as I have got pregnant naturally... twice... and within 'normal' range of 12 months, that he thought it was a duff sample therefore that's why they asked us to repeat it. (DH is due to do it week after next sometime as it has to be delivered by 9am so there's only a set week in which he can do that)

I underwent the hysteroscopy with no anesthetic (as local is apparently more painful than a 'standard' procedure)
But guess what... mine wasn't a standard procedure - he discovered the neck of my cervix was stuck together. Most probably scarring from my last D&C.
He had to 'unstick' it and my god, was it painful. Then he inflated my uterus with water to check the rest of the sides - major major period pains but it only lasted a couple of minutes.
All is well with the rest of my uterus - apart from my lining not being thick enough. I was mid cycle when I had it done and he wrote on the notes ''cavity appearance slightly atrophic for mid cycle"

I have today made an appointment for a mid cycle scan as they want to assess my endometrium and follicles (so the letter says)

So in a nutshell that's it - not really positive about the whole thing at the moment and have struggled to be on here to be honest.


----------



## BeachChica

Misswish - congrats!!! :yipee: Try to stay positive if that's possible! I know its hard not to worry but you have to remember, that can't change the outcome and this could be your forever!!!! 

Soop - I have everything crossed for you this month!!! When will you start testing?

Thurl - Happy birthday!!! 30 is still young!!! Ugh I just turned 39 :( Booo!!! 

Wookie - maybe your cycle is getting back to normal!!! Since you don't seem to have trouble getting pregnant, just carrying, why are you taking the Clomid? Just wondering because I keep asking my doc about it and he says I don't need it. 

Lexi - enjoy your 2 weeks off!!!

NSN - so great you are still popping in with us here!!! 

Laura - congrats on your Little one!!! Its so great to hear the sucess stories, it gives us all hope! Did you do anything else different this time?

Nicki - Yes get on it tonight!!! :sex:

NTAT - welcome back! So sorry for all that you are going through!!! I had all that testing done and I know that it's awful!!! :hugs: Hope you will be able to get some answers though. 

:wave: to everyone I missed!!

AFM - just waiting for O now, I think this week we will start to get to it :sex: I am hoping that my temps have finally settled back down after my vacation time adjustments!!!


----------



## Madeline

hey Beach Chica, misswish, soup, thurl, rookie, lexi, Nicki and everyone 

hope you are all having a good day fingers crossed for everyone trying to catch that egg :hugs:

I just got a positive on my OPK. This means I will O day 12 of my cycle instead of day 10 when I normally O. I am wondering if this is because of the mc. Has anyone else had this experience?

Madeline xxx


----------



## wookie130

Beach, I have low progesterone, and was not ovulating very strongly at all. My first pregnancy was right off the BCP, and my hormones were wonky anyway, which I'm sure allowed me to become pregnant easily. This last time took 6 cycles, and only on my first medicated cycle did I become pregnant again. I'm now beginning my 3rd cycle after the last loss in February. The Clomid allows me to ovulate strongly, and have good progesterone.


----------



## BeachChica

Madeline - my cycles were definitely all over the board after MC's I have O'd anywhere from CD 14 to 20. I am glad I temp because if I didn't I would probably definitely miss my "window of opportunity". 

Wookie - thanks for the info on the Clomid. FX for you this month!!! I have low Progesterone too but so far I haven't had too much trouble getting pregnant... its keeping it that seems to be my problem. I wanted to go on Clomid hoping to O earlier and maybe get a "fresher" egg, not one that is over-ripe :shrug: But my doctor doesn't seem to be ready to go there yet. I sometimes wonder if my eggs are just old..... :cry:


----------



## wookie130

I often wonder that about myself, Beach, particularly since I've been a heavy smoker on and off.


----------



## BeachChica

wookie130 said:


> I often wonder that about myself, Beach, particularly since I've been a heavy smoker on and off.

Wookie - Have you tried taking CoQ10? Its supposed to help with egg quality. I asked my RE about it and he said that he has not seen any research to back this up but it wouldn't hurt me to take it so I started taking this after my last MC. We'll see what happens since last month was my first month of TTC since then. Several girls on the boards with RPL now have successful pregnancies after taking it so I thought I'd give it a try. Here's a thread about this. You don't have to read the whole thing but you might be interested in the info on the first page. Its a very interesting idea.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html


----------



## lauraemily17

Beach - took us 8 months to conceive our first do we did a lot if stuff. I think the main thing that helped us was using progesterone cream. The first month using it for the whole 2ww got us our first bfp. It didn't stop us mid carrying the first 2 times. For this pregnancy I about quadrupled the amount I used which may well have made a difference. My cream was totally self medicated & bought on line. Dr didn't have an option either way but was happy for me to use it.


----------



## Ladyfog

Lauramilly - I'm due on 4th July so you're just one day ahead of me :flower: Congrats and hope you are finding your pregnancy a straight forward one.

NTAT - It sounds like you're having a really tough time :hugs: after losses and then waiting so long for AF it must be so hard having more hurdles to go over. At least with testing they can help you as much as possible, and please don't forget that you have got pregnant twice before and one of those was twins so OH's sperm must be doing something right! Fingers crossed for the next lot of tests for you and him.

Thurl - happy 30th :cake:

Lexi - Good luck with the scan next week, I'm sure everything will be fine, and remember even shitty scans like mines often turn out to be OK. Are you having combined NT screening?

Misswish - congrats :happydance:

NSN, nice to hear from you as always :flower:

To everyone else, sorry to anyone I've forgotten - my brain has turned to mush. :hi:

AFM, I'm good. Just 2 more sleeps until my maternity leave starts now. It's really feeling pretty surreal now but I'm looking forward to having a rest before the chaos begins - I've been working my arse off at work getting ready to hand everything over. Got the fear the other night and really didn't feel ready for this baby, but after a hug from DH and a good(ish) night's sleep, I'm feeling a back on track again. I just hope she gives me a couple of weeks to catch my breath before she arrives - I need a chance to get my head in the right place, the time seems to have gone so quickly!


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks so much for your support girls :hugs: I may have been just paranoid Friday, I was crying and expecting the worst but gladly nothing happened and the spotting (I hope I don't jinx it) seems to have stopped. My ovaries kinda feel like they hurt every now and then, not sure if thats normal :shrug: and my cervix I think feels kinda sore? When I put in the Prometrium I feel it. Anyway, praying hard that all is ok with my beanie.

Sooper, I took Progesterone from cd21 till now, my doc said to take it once at bedtime but since last week I've been taking it twice a day by mouth and now have started taking it twice a day vaginally... I am also taking baby aspirin, although my blood clotting tests came back normal. I am cutting down the dose though to 1/2 a pill per day, just in case that is making more blood rush to my sensitive cervix... 

Lexi, yay for finding your lil ones heartbeat!! How awesome!

Misswish, OMG yay!!! So happy for you, I hope all goes ok with this pregnancy. :hugs:

Patiently, sorry you got a BFN, that sucks. Sending lots of positive thoughts for you to catch that egg this month! :hugs: 

Thurl, happy birthday!!

Newtoallthis, sorry you are in pain from the testing, I had the HSG done twice, ughh hated it! But it's for a good cause.

Beach, the COQ10 is great for our eggs, I've also used it. I used Soy Isoflavones in Feb and this in April, they work like Clomid, in February I took them day 3-7, it made me O sooner but the egg implanted late and I got a chemical. This time I took it cd5-9 and I O'ed mid cycle. So you could look into 'natures' clomid if the doc doesn't want to prescribe it.

Lady, whoohoo!!! Two more weeks till you are off work! Baby will be here in no time :)


:wave: hi to anyone I may have missed. I'm taking things one day at a time :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

I would like to try CoQ10, but the only thing about that, is that I'm on baby aspirin, which was prescribed to me after my miscarriages. CoQ10 is also a blood thinner, to my understanding, and I've read a few things about how they shouldn't be taken together...I suppose one could stop after getting a BFP, though...


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey Wookie, I hope your shorter cycle leads you to a bfp even quicker, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Lexi, sounds like you have a few nice bits lined up and I hope you are finally with tiles soon! And I hope you can do as much to take your mind off the scan before Mon - has hearing the hb reassured you in the lead up to the scan date? So hopeful for you hun :hugs:

Laura, thank you for your post and all the info about the aspirin issue. Interesting that it is seen as beneficial to autoimmune conditions, and after reading that I feel more comfortable in taking it, what with my autoimmune history of hypothyroidism. I'm sorry you have suffered with pre-eclampsia but I hope you are otherwise well and July 3rd, wow it'll be here for you and Lady before you know it! And thanks about your Boots experience, they must tell them in training to give those ttc a hard time!! Xx

Lady, so nearly there for you! Maternity leave here you come, lovely x

Nicki - hope you got your bd'ing in, to coincide with the ewcm! Xx

Ntat, thank you for posting, I hope the repeat sample your dh provides will be one they assess better - I'm sorry you've had such a tough time with it, the "unsticking" of your cervix made me wince, you poor thing. I hope the next round of testing is worthwhile and that they can help you. Hang in there hun :hug:

Thank you Beach - I'm going to test on Mon 18th - which will be my cd29. My bbs are still sore - sort of bruised feeling, and I'm quite constipated, so quite strange but I'm excited! Who'd have thought not having a poo easily would leave me hopeful! Haha. I have 3 tests ready.....keep feeling impatient but don't want to waste the tests. Also hb is away from Fri-Sun on a stag weekend, I'd want him to be there whilst I tested. Fx'd!!! I hope O comes and your bd'ing pays off - go and get your sticky egg! :hug;

Madeline - yes I've been all over the place since my last mc, with cycles up to 43 days instead of my usual 29! I hope you catch your egg too xx

Oh Emme, I'm so relieved! Cautiously relief anyway, yes take wash day at a time and I hope you keep going as you are now, without spotting xx

Hi to anyone I've missed, and Never, hope you are getting on well. I'm about 10 pages behind on your journal - man your girls can write! Will try and catch up xxx


----------



## Emmediva

" Who'd have thought not having a poo easily would leave me hopeful!"
:rofl: Sooper, that comment made me so laugh out loud!!! Good luck hun, I don't know how you can be so strong, I'd have tested by now and gone to get more lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

Sooperhans said:


> , and I'm quite constipated, so quite strange but I'm excited! Who'd have thought not having a poo easily would leave me hopeful! Haha.

This was my biggest symptom with this pregnancy and it started really early, at least a week before AF was due. I didn't have it with the 2 I lost, in fact quite the opposite!! Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hehe Emme!! Well I prob would've tested over the w/e but I'm worried if I was lucky enough to get a bfp and tell hb, he may get pissed and tell his mates out there, so I think Mon is best! Oh I hope it's a bfp, like every month then, haha.

Thank you Laura x I had it with my first bfp but not 2nd, Hmmmm. Hope it's a good omen xx


----------



## Nicki123

Soop I am so excited for you and cannot wait til you test on Monday. All my Fx for you x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you lovely Nicki xx

Ok I just did the progesterone suppository and there was a pink blood smear on the applicator. Ooooohhhh.....x


----------



## Misswish

Hi everyone, thanks heaps for the congrats. I'm going well. I felt a bit crappy tuesday night and yest. I think it was something I ate though. I was worried something was wrong but feeling better today. Started taking the progestrone pessaries today. 
Hey thats exciting Lauramilly and Ladyfog being due around the same time. Not long now! Thats great your maternity leaves starts soon. I hope you get to relax a bit before your baby girl arrives.
Fingers crossed for all you Beach, Nicki and Wookie and everyone esle that is trying to catch the egg at the moment!! Good luck:)
Lexi Happy 30th Birthday! I hope you had a great day. I wish you all the best with your scan nxt mon. I have everythinng crossed for you!
I hope you have a fantastic 2wks off yay
Soop that does sound interesting about the constipation. Thats exactly what I am having and get when I'm pregnant. I hope you get your BFP. Cant wait to hear! 
Emme great to hear from you. I'm soo glad nothing has happened. I hope everything is progressing well. 
Ntat thanks for your post. sending you hugs sorry you have hard time.
Madeline I have also had irregular periods since miscarriages. Ranging from 28-40 days cycles. The last couple of cycles were more regular of 28 and 32 days.
Hi to everyone esle and sorry if ive missed anyone. I hope you are all going well x


----------



## xxx_faithful

hnaturally said:


> I'm not online a whole lot, so I'm not a good person to count on for support, but I do want to say good luck to you! My husband and I have had two losses - One at 9 weeks and our little boy at 18 weeks. We are trying for #1 now. I hope you get a positive soon and have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!

Im so sorry for what you have gone through, but on the upside very happy you are happily pregnant. Do you mind if i ask you how long it took you to conceive again? What natural therapies did you try? Anything that could help me? I look up to people like you and think, wow how brave you are. I have had 3 m/c but not as far along as 18wks.. how can you be so brave? Such an inspiration xx

Love to you!


----------



## BeachChica

Emme  so glad the spotting has stopped. I cant remember but have you been in to see your doc for a check-up? Like I mentioned one of the other girls in another thread Im in had some spotting and she is doing great now at 17 weeks!!!! Sending lots of SUPER sticky dust your way!!! :dust:
Thanks for the info on the Soy. I have read about those and looked for them at a local pharmacy a couple months ago. If I do not get a BFP this month I think I may go to a health food store and take those next month. 

Lady Happy 37 weeks!!!! :cake: How exciting about your maternity leave starting in another day!!! Its great you are giving yourself a few weeks off at home before your little lady arrives!!! Hopefully she arrives right on time!!!

NTAL  I agree with what the other girls said, I would not think twice about DHs :sperm: you have had no trouble getting prego and even with twins!!!! Ive had a HSG too if you have any questions. :hugs:

Soop  Omgosh I am so excited for you this month. I really think this will be it for you. I will be anxiously waiting by the computer on Monday!!!! And the pink smear could be implantation bleeding. Dont stress!!!

Misswish  where is your ticker????

AFM  had some EWCM this morning. Seems a little early and my temps dont show O yet but I better get on it with DH tonight just in case.


----------



## Madeline

hi Beach Chica, Soop and Misswish, thks that really interesting I was just wondering if that could contribute to higher fertility following miscarriage in some women. Its wait and see I guess:) 

hnaturally so sorry for your losses :hugs: faithful is right you are an inspiration :hugs:

hi lauraemily, nicki, emme, wookie, thurl, lady and everyone baby dust I am looking forward to BFP's this month :flower:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Miss and Beach. Misswish - hope you are feeling better now x

Beach - I hope it is implantation so much! The fact it's not like it's a day or anything away from AF. And the bbs started before taking progesterone, so I'm pleased to say it can't just be a side effect. Oh I hope so!! I will update as soon as I know, although I may tell hb first, lol. Part of me keeps reminding myself how each month I do seem to get "symptoms" and to brace for another bfn....will just have to see.

You go Beach! I hope the ewcm is a good indication and hope June is your month :hugs:

How is everyone else? Thurl did you have a lovely 30th? Xx


----------



## lexi374

Soop im keeping my fx we both have good news on monday! :thumbup: Yeah the doppler helped sunday but then i tried on mon and tues at least 3 times and do you think i could find it, wasnt stressing too much then dh was on my back did you find it? Thats why i said it was a bad idea! Anyway had another go this morning and found it straight away! :thumbup: He still hasnt heard it yet!

Lady yes im having the combined nt test, 1 min im scared there will be no heartbeat the next im scared there will be something wrong.... the worry never ends! I hope you get a couple of weeks to catch your breath and put your feet up! :hugs:

Miss wish thanks but it was thurl that was 30!! I can only wish of seeing that again! :haha: I hope you are as relaxed as you can be. :hugs:

Beach happy bding! :thumbup:

Ntat youve had a shitty few months but im holding out hope for you, i dont believe dhs sa can be as bad as that as youve been preg twice, maybe it was just a crap sample, i hope the next 1 is better. :thumbup:

Emme im keeping my fx that all is well for you, do you have any scans or appointments coming up? :hugs:

:hi: to never, wookie, nikki, madeline, thurl, patiently, and anyone i missed :hugs::flower: xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks and you too Lexi! I hope both your worries are reassured on Mon...that's great you have found it again on your Doppler! Assume dh is going with you on Mon? I so hope it's a really special experience that you can leave on a high :hug:


----------



## lexi374

Thanks hun yes he will be there, its at 8.35 so nice and early. :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

Soop & Lexi, I have everything crossed that Monday is a great day for both of you! :hugs:

Lexi, my next appointment is July 2, I tried to find a private clinic but they offered appointments beginning July 3rd :dohh: so I'm just going to have to wait. It seems SO far away though, I'll be 10 weeks God willing by then. Oh time needs to fly by... 

I am miserable at the moment I caught a cold Saturday and am yucky. Everytime I get a hint of mucus down my throat I gag and want to throw up. Can't really take anything since I'm pregnant, I'm taking Tylenol Sinus since that's deemed safe but still not taking all the doses, I'm scared. I'm having Vietnamese soup for lunch, that's gonna clear me right up :thumbup: for some reason I'm ALL about Vietnamese these days, I think I could eat it daily and not get bored.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Emme. I'm glad you have an appt but it does seem a way off, there's just so much waiting at every stage! :-( Sorry to hear you haven't been well, rest up and I hope your soups make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Soop forgot to say :thumbup: to constipation.... as you know it has been my biggest symptom/pain in the arse throughout! :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. I am still lurking, following all of your posts. I'm so happy the everything is ok so far Emme! good luck to everyone in their tww - I am 6 dpiui. No symptoms to report. I got great news today that my friend who just did her second round of ivf after multiple failed iui's and trying to get pregnant unsucessfully for about 4 years is finally pregnant! Hoping it sticks for her. It gives me hope because I will be moving on to ivf if this cycle doesn't result in pregnancy.


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone, how are you all doing?

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes, I had a lovely day xx

There is so much going on in here, I am still only gradually catching up so please be patient with me :)

Soop OMG massively excited for you, how exciting it could be your time :hug: xx

Lexi hope you're doing ok :hugs: xx

Emme sorry to hear you haven't been well, rest up and sending you lots of get well wishes :hugs: xx

Beach you need to get down to it :thumbup: xx

Hello to everyone I have missed :hugs: xx

I need some help, I'm not feeling very well today, I'm on 2 cycles at the moment, I'm either on day 26 or day 8 depending on whether what I had last week was AF or not, I think it was, but anyway I poas a little while ago and got what looks like a positive, but I think it's an evap, I have no idea how long I left the test to develop, I got talking on the phone and then other bits and before I knew it I had forgotten about it. I'm trying to post a pic but don't know how to do it so you can choose whether to look at it so apologies...would anyone mind having a look to see what you think? I just don't know :shrug: xx
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120613_4.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Thurl. I can def see a cross / line....omg could this be a bfp?? I have no idea about evap lines though and how to tell the difference. So exciting, keep testing and keep us posted!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Just nipping in before bed :sleep:

Thurl..what made you test? All I do know that blue dye tests are quite notorious for evaps so plead be cautious. Alternatively...last week could have been IB :winkwink: keep us posted 

Soop..seriously are you going to make us wait 5 whole days :hissy: joke :winkwink: :dust:

Beach..get :sex: girlie

Lexi...little tinker...next time..put it down and get a cold drink and keep calm :hugs: once you become more confident it'll be easier..it's still early :hugs:

NTAT...:hugs: as always

Emme..man you like to ride that roller coaster :hugs: all hanging on that ride with you though :hugs:

Tired brain so :hugs: :dust: and :flower: to everyone

XxX


----------



## thurl30

Hi Nicki, how are you? Thanks for looking, I think the same I can definately see something, although my dh thinks I'm mad! :shrug: I did have had a 6 day bleed though and stopped bleeing on Monday so I'm not sure how it would be possible, so confusing, going to have to wait until tomorrow night until I can buy another test though :growlmad: xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi Never, I tested because I just don't feel right today, I have had an all day headache, heartburn and a tummy pain high up, all of which I had before I had my last bfp, I also had a bleed the week before my last bfp but that was only for 3 days and this time it was 6 days, either way I wouldn't get my hopes up because when I did have all these symptoms last time I had a mc the following week. Thanks for looking for me, hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, I see the cross sign, test again in the morning with a pink dye test. Was your bleeding normal? Some people bleed similar to a period and are pregnant, my mom and sister both bled light, they thought they had their period and nope lol. Fingers crossed for you.

NSN, I know huh? Had spotting last week and this week it's the darn cold, ughh. Hopefully it's the so called baby flu, I'll take it if it means all is ok :)


----------



## Stacdaz

Hi ladies new to this thread! I'm so sorry for everyone who has been or going through a loss! Here's my story
Today:-
Done an ultrasound womb looked empty so they done an internal scan womb still looked empty and done pregnancy test and it came back negative so confirmed our worst fears I had another miscarriage when doing the internal scan they checked to make sure everything looked healthy and it does so they don't know why ive had 3 miscarriages but they told me that when I fall pregnant again I will get a scan at 7 weeks to make sure everything is fine and if I miscarry again they will do extensive tests to figure out why this keeps happening! It's hard but we will keep trying until we finally get our little bundle of joy! 
So here we are now and just waiting to stop bleeding (sorry tmi) and start trying again :Babydust: to you all xxx


----------



## Emmediva

Stacdaz, so sorry to have found yourself here, I'm sorry for your losses. This is an awesome group, everyone here is very supportive. How far along where you? Was this a normal checkup or where you having bleeding? Also has your progesterone level been checked out? If not it's very important you get it checked. And they should be able to check you prior to 7 weeks, considering you've had multiple miscarriages. :hugs:


----------



## Stacdaz

Emmediva said:


> Stacdaz, so sorry to have found yourself here, I'm sorry for your losses. This is an awesome group, everyone here is very supportive. How far along where you? Was this a normal checkup or where you having bleeding? Also has your progesterone level been checked out? If not it's very important you get it checked. And they should be able to check you prior to 7 weeks, considering you've had multiple miscarriages. :hugs:

First one I was 6 weeks, second one almost 6 weeks this time I was almost 8 weeks! The scans where because I was bleeding! They said I can get scanned at 7 weeks because this is the first time Ive been to them as my doctor is an asshole he said only if it's the 3rd time will he refer me for a scan! Everytime I went to him he said to call when I'm 8weeks to book a midwife appointment he didn't check me over or anything so because of him it's really only recorded as one m/c :( trying to get a new doctor at the moment! No I haven't had anything checked except for today and as far as they can see my womb,ovaries ect are fine!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi stacdaz, so sorry you find yourself here but hopefully it will help being able to chat to ladies who kind of know what you're going through. Big :hugs: I would def try and sign up to a new dr, now that you've had 3 mc you are entitled to have tests and it's unfair to make you wait any longer. I hope you find a more sympathetic gp. 

Thurl and Soop I am so excited about your impending tests! 

Afm, cd15 today and had my +opk today (well yesterday now as its 1am!), as I'm not temping I'm going to count cd16 as ov day but I have a feeling I might have missed a surge on cd14 and that Ov was on cd15.... Just a hunch. Anyway, I had a mega snooze when I got home from work as i was so tired, woke up for :sex: with DH, he is now snoring away next to me and I can't get back to sleep. Shouldn't have had the evening nap. 

Hello everyone else. Fx for a lucky June for all those ttc, and a relaxing June for all those with beans and bumps x


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi ladies :hi:

Emme - it's rotten having a cold when you're preggers and you just have to grit your teeth and wait for it to go away really :dohh: Honey and lemon helped me and try to get lots of rest. Touch wood I've only been ill once and that was enough!

Thurl - I can see a line too, but I think you should take another test and see what that says before thinking one way or another - good luck!

Soop - good luck this month, hope that you get your BFP this month :hugs:

Lexi - not long until that scan now! You've already foud the HB and I'm sure your little one will be just fine :hugs:

welcome stacdaz - sorry for your losses and sorry that your GP is being so unsympathetic. If you have been to see your GP each time you have had an MC surely there is no reason why you can't be referred? 

Hi to everyone else, hope your weeks are going well.

AFM, last day at work today! Going out for lunch with my team then hoping to leave pretty early as I've only got a couple of little bits to do this morning - my busy week last week paid off :thumbup: I'm going to miss everyone, but it's so exciting to finally be at this stage and moving on to a new era in my life. I never thought I'd be doing this.


----------



## BeachChica

Thurl  Gosh I see the line too. I definitely think you should re-test in a couple days and see. Its very strange about the bleeding but I know that this does happen to some people when they are pregnant. 

Emme  hope you get better soon! It sucks to not be able to take stuff and the things you can take are useless!!! 

Notoptimistic  welcome back and FX for you this month!!!
Welcome stac and so sorry for your losses!!


----------



## wookie130

Thurl, I too see something on your test...but I would retest with a pink dye test such as an Answer or FRER, as those blue dye tests are notorious for evaps. If you retest in the morning, I'm praying you get a lovely surprise!


----------



## notoptimistic

why not just test with a digital? Then you won't have to guess - it will tell you "pregnant" or "not pregnant"


----------



## wookie130

If she's early enough the digi may not work, though. The digis aren't as sensitive...


----------



## Madeline

thats really exciting Thurl! I hope the next test is even more conclusive :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Stacdaz I'm so sorry to hear about your losses, but this thread is really supportive, fingers crossed you can start ttc again really soon xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx

I just did a digi because I hate trying to read lines, and it came back not pregnant, so I'm going to assume I'm not because I really do think I had a very early af last week, I might just wait another week and re-test just in case to completely rule it out though. I don't like blue dye tests but pink dye tests are really difficult to get your hands on around here, I might order a stock off the internet so I always have one around. Thanks for looking everyone, I wanted to confirm that there was something there even if it was just an evap because my dh was absolutely sure he couldn't see anything, men hey?! 

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Thurl...I'm sorry you got a negative :hugs: as for pink tests..pound land do two strips in a box for a pound..asda and morrisons own brand are around £4 for a twin pack and they ate quite sensitive for future reference :hugs:

LF...now officially on mat leave :wohoo: enjoy!

Stardaz...where do you live? Sorry you have found yourself here after three losses :hugs: it's awful that your doc has refused to accept you've had three because now you're entitled to be tested for RPL. Lots of support and advice on here so jump right in :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey girls....firstly Lady woo for your last day, you are free! :happydance: Lol...I hope you had a nice send off, any pressies? 

Never - I know, I don't want to wait either!! Sorry for the suspense! :haha: I said to hubalub about testing tomorrow morning, before I take him to the airport (before work at 4.30am, what a good wife I am, huh?) and he was like "nooooo, it would be totally the wrong time, we'd have all of 5 mins to discuss the results", I tried! Plus I want to be sure it's late enough in my cycle to give an accurate reading. Think I'm going to go straight in with the digi....no messing! I'm not sure my patience can hold out much more though!

Thurl - boo to your bfn, I'm sorry. :hugs: Try again and see in a few days like you say xx Did you get lots of nice things on your birthday?

Stardaz, I'm so sorry for your losses and you should definitely be put forward for testing - I hope it isn't a long, drawn out process to find a new doc. The other one sounds about as much use as a chocolate teapot - I hate it when they are in posititions of trust like that and do sod all to help :growlmad:

Emme & Wookie, how are you doing? :hugs:

Lexi - how are you hun? :thumbup:


----------



## Sooperhans

Also - Notoptimistic, Beach and Madeline - hi to you girls, how are you? :thumbup:


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Never, I think I might go and stock up :)

Soop your patience is awesome...mine isn't so good I soooooo want you to test! :) I'm not sure I wanted my test to say pregnant because my af type bleed last week was fairly set in and if I had conceived I wouldn't expect the pregnancy to stick after that. Anyway, after my birthday celebrations I don't feel too healthy so I'm going to focus on getting back on the healthy food and losing the few pounds I put on. I'm also going to ditch the pregnacare for a while because I have a feeling that it has messed my cycle up. I got some lovely things for my birthday thanks, I got a gorgeous lovelinks bracelet, and one of my fave perfumes (Beyonce Heat Rush). xx

Congrats Lady, must be an awesome feeling to have finished work :happydance: xx


----------



## Nicki123

Soop your DH sounds v sensible! Much better to wait then get an early BFN (when it might be too early). And bless him that he doesn't want to just rush off after the result. Sounds like a top chap


----------



## Ladyfog

Soop, well done for being patient, it's so hard sometimes! At least if you can wait you know one way or another and you can spend a fortune on HPTs if you're not careful!

I had a nice easy day today - went in for 10 and left about 3.30 and had a 2hour lunch break in between! I had a presentation with everyone in my department and they got me some lovely smellies from M&S, some really cute bibs for my little lady and also a £50 boots voucher so I was really touched! It's a crazy feeling to know I don't have to go back to work until next July and it's even more crazy that I'm going to be a mummy very soon. This whole pregnancy has flown by and it's showing no sign of slowing down! 

Hope everyone has good Fridays - almost the weekend everyone!


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies this will be a long one so im warning you all from now.

LF yay for mat leave hope you relax hun and enjoy last weeks of freedom before the little lady arrives 

NSN how are you doing lovely lady?

Soop gl this month hope you get your bfp!

Lexi hope your scan goes well hun

Nicki gl hun and :dust: to you hope June is your month

Thurl i hope its a bfp if not then hope June is your month

Miswish congrats h&h9 months

Wookie hope you get your bfp hun!

Emme glad all is ok yay!

Anyone else i have missed im so sorry to have missed you...

AFM WOW! My intuition is so on the mark. Today i had this sudden urge to go to see my OH and ask what his problem was etc. All week i havent had this feeling but then suddenly today i did. I prayed the whole way there and asked God to show me why he is acting this way and give me the strength to deal with whatever he shows me. He wasnt in. So i went to the room and i didnt even know where to start looking for answers but straight away i headed for the draw's in all honesty i was looking for a number or a picture or something along those lines. I opened the second draw and there were condoms all around the draw. I got those condoms just after my operation when he refused to come to the hospital with me. But some were missing...i know the packet was very full because i remember the nurse saying "do you want more?" and there was already tonnnes in there...so i laughed thinking how much sex does she think i have lol.. there was also a few loose ones. I know everyone will say thats not enough proof but for me it is. He didnt expect me to come round unannounced so he didnt have time to fix things. 

I also checked his computer history and there was songs asking for forgiveness and very sad love songs, so its either he really loves this other woman or he's feeling guilty. Either way he can Fuck himself. After everything ive been through. I tried to call him but he still didnt answer. So i took the remaining condoms and left. Part of me wishes i wrote a note and put in in place of the condoms and said "ASSHOLE!! GET YOUR OWN" How could he cheat with those condoms too? that i got? that we were meant to use? And where? in our bed? In her bed? Who is she? etc the questions keep coming but i havent cried i think im more angry than anything, angry that i lost one tube and three babies to this man and this is how he treats me. 

im so mad though, so hurt its beyond words. I just need him to tell me why. Give me an explanation and he isnt even willing to do that. I know now my baby plans are on hold and i hope that in the near future i wil still go on to have my baby with a REAL MAN. I will write in my journal but stay away from other threads because BFP's and ttc will really hurt atm. But wishing all the ladies on those threads the best of luck. Hope you all get your bfp!


----------



## Nicki123

Sweet lovely Patiently.... Will send you a message in your journal but for now massive :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Patiently...for your sake, I do hope you're jumping to conclusions. I'd hate to find out that your DH has been messing around on you...that would be positively awful.


----------



## Emmediva

Oh no Patiently, I really hope it is not so... Just playing devils advocate here, maybe he gave some condoms to a friend? I know you know him best but I really hope he is not such a jerk to have cheated on you, especially now that you need him the most. Many :hugs: to you


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Thurl, Nicki and Lady...trying to be strong and hold out, arggghh he's going this morning and my fmus will be in the house by myself, ooh the temptation! I will hold out, like you say Lady, I don't want a false neg if that's the case or to waste my moolah on hpts.

Nicki - yeah he's the best, last night we were chatting and I said can he in any way imagine it of we were, he said he thinks I will look really beautiful and it would be amazing to have this lo to take care of, to hold in his arms. Bless him, I hope so too xx

Lady, oh I'm please you had a nice last day. Now sleep, lol x


----------



## Sooperhans

Patiently WTF????? Nooooooo I hope this isn't the case!!!! If he has cheated on you, waste no time in kicking him to the kerb, there's no going back after that betrayal. Oh I hope it isn't. How has he been acting then, sounds like you've felt suspicious? I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## lexi374

Just a quick post .... patiently im sorry hun, i reallly hope he hasnt cheated on you but i know he has been acting like a jerk anyway. You are very strong after everything you have been through. I dont know what to say... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx

Thurl just to let you know digis are not very sensitive dont usually show up til a couple of days later than other tests, as never said asda are good ive used them a few times x


----------



## thurl30

Patiently I don't know what to say, I am so sorry to hear this, you have been through so much, keep strong and sending you lots of hugs :hug: xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently...:hugs: sweetie. Please get as best facts as possible regarding your man...I really hope he's not cheating on you because you really don't need that on top of everything else :hugs:

Happy Friday and weekend all :flower:

XxX


----------



## thurl30

Lexi congrats on becoming a plum :) another milestone :thumbup: xx

Wishing everyone a nice weekend xx


----------



## Misswish

Oh no sorry to hear that Patiently. I really hope that he hasnt cheated on you. Would be so horrible thinking that. You have been through so much. Sending you lots of hugs. I hope that you can find out the truth very soon. take care and be strong. Remember you are a good person and you will get through this.

Sorry to Thurl and lexi on the wrong birthday wishes!! Sounds like you got some lovely presents Thurl:)
Yeah the test looked positive from the pic. sorry about the bfn but I would take it again to make sure. Hoping its a BFP for you and goes well. 
Ladyfog it sure would feel surreal. So happy for you that your dreams are coming true and you are soon going to meet your little lady. Glad your last day of work went well.
Soop goodluck with the testing i hope you get your bfp. 
I had lunch with some girlfriends yest. Was lovely as one of my friends is 28weeks & glowing. I also found out my best friend is 9& half weeks so thats lovely & exciting. I havent yet told her that I am pregnant as I want to wait a bit longer yet to make sure everything is going well. I have 4 pregnant friends at the moment. Dont know how I would have coped if i wasnt. I just pray my baby is developing and growing properly. Its so hard not to be scared all the time. I have my 7 week scan booked in 29th june. Ive just started having slight nausea on and off. 
Also the progestrone pessaries are a bit gross but hey if it helps it all worth it.


----------



## patiently

Lexi happy 12 weeks!! Wohoo!!!!

Soop good luck testing

Emme glad things are all well hun...

Misswish glad all is ok too....Not long till your scan!!! so exciting. 

Hi to everyone else! 

Thank you for all of your support ladies. OH called me and explained everything that has been going on. He said he's never cheated and he would never do that to me, especially after everything i've been through. He said that he gave a condom to his friend, which in all honesty i do believe him. The way he explained himself and the things he said really made sense to me so i think i may have been wrong and jumping to conclusions. But after the way he'd been treating me i couldnt even think rationally. We have seen each other but things are still so distant. He said he would like to take things slow and build our relationship back to how it was before all the baby talk and the arguing etc. To some degree i see his point but i'm still so angry with how his attitude towards me has changed. I feel like he's in control of the whole situation. I dont even know what to do anymore. I'm just going to do what makes me happy, Its hard coz i love him and i want a baby but going back and forth with him is so stressful especially after what ive been through with him. Its so hard to think I was pregnant for him three times and this is where we are. 

Well hope everyone has a lovely sunday xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone, hope you're having nice weekends. I am having a very relaxing weekend doing NOTHING. Bliss.

Patiently, hope you're feeling a bit better. I have written in your journal.

Soop! Tomorrow is test day. I'm so excited, I hope today goes quickly for you. Fx

Misswish hope the nausea doesn't get too bad and that the time before your scan doesn't drag too much.

I'm 3dpo and have a feeling this 2ww is going to go slowly...


----------



## Sooperhans

Lexi, happy 12 weeks and wishing you so much luck tomorrow. Have everything crossed for you xxx

Thank you Nicki and everyone for the GL for thinking of me, I'm starting to feel nervous but anxious to know now. So nice to see dh again, reunited this eve! Argh I want to know tomorrow so much but I did get the bfn fear earlier...boobs aren't as sore, which they have been for some time. Will report back when I know xxx

Patiently - so pleased you have had an explanation, the balance of the relationship is a worry to me though. I won't tell you what to do but you do need to feel like you are on equal terms. I hope you can resolve your issues hun xxx

Hoping for time to fly for Nicki in your 2ww and Misswish for your 7w scan. Lots of luck xxx


----------



## lexi374

Thanks hun :hugs:

Do you have much in the way of s and s??

Im really hoping you see that bfp tomorrow!! :thumbup: x

Patiently ive replied in your journal :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you, hope so too xx

OK, in terms of s&s, I've had:
Light spotting on cd23
Proper achey/painful boobs (still sore but they have been really painful at times)
Sort of "pulling" sensation on and off, mainly on the left side
Lightheadedness at times
Faint nausea/hunger first thing - nit every day but a couple last week
Is sleeplessness one? I haven't been sleeping much, prob wondering if it's a bfp or not!

But who knows?! Will report back after test xx


----------



## Nicki123

Lexi - will be thinking of you tomorrow, I'm sure you won't need it but I have my fx
Tomorrow = big day for Lexi and Soop! :)

Ive had a blissful weekend doing diddly Squat.... I have watched so many films and had so much sleep - batteries are fully recharged.


----------



## thurl30

Just calling in on my way to bed, but wanted to say a massive good luck to Lexi and Soop for tomorrow, looking forward to catching up on everything after work tomorrow :) xx

:hi: to everyone else, Nicki good to hear you had a chilled out weekend, fingers crossed your 2ww doesn't drag by xx

Patiently I'm thinking of you, just make sure you do what's right for you xx


----------



## notoptimistic

Soop- the light spotting cd 23 combined with the other symptoms seems very promising! Do u you usually spot in between periods? Good luck tomorrow! I'm 10dpo today and have very sore boobs, constipation and some bloating but can't say I've never had these "symptoms" before.


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, hope everything looks fine tomorrow! Good luck, everything crossed for a good visit for you :hugs:

Soop, good luck testing tomorrow! Crossing my fingers for you!! :)

:wave: hi to everyone else, hope we get more BFP's ASAP, that would be totally awesome!!! :happydance:

Afm, I was craving Chinese today, went and had some yummy Sushi (no raw fish), crab legs and some boiled shrimp with cocktail sauce. It was so good while I was eating it, but as soon as I was almost done, I started getting nauseous and threw up as soon as I got home, ughh nasty, nasty. I feel much better now though.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you everyone. Cb digi says bfn.....might try again mid-week but feeling sooooo disappointed. Did the test at 3.44am as busting to go, then couldn't sleep. So tired and frustrated :-( Oh and meant to add constipated and bloated to the s&s list, so if I'm not pg then I'm just broken...x


----------



## lexi374

Soop digis are crap get a frer or asda!! FX for you :thumbup::hugs: x

Im nervous and so annoyed as dh kept me awake with his snoring, i feel so tired and angry right now!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lexi - I thought as I'm cd29 that it might pick something up, even if not that sensitive. Last couple of months AF came on cd33/34 but I'd convinced myself that cd29 would be late enough. I've got one last Superdrug one, may try that next. Haven't got an Asda that near me. We'll see. Got really emotional and dh said all the right things and it made me even more emotional! 

Sorry you were kept awake...I hope that you have a great experience still despite that and looking forward to hearing about it hun xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Ah Soop ... So sorry, a BFN is like a kick in the stomach. I'm not giving up on you yet though as your symptoms are good and like others have said digis can be rubbish. So glad you have your lovely DH there to say the right things and look after you.

Lexi thinking of you all day x

Hi Emme, feeling sick is crappy but a good sign!

X


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently, so glad that it looks like you were worries for nothing over the weekend. I can understand why you'd jump to conclusions given the rough time you've had recently, but so pleased that it looks like everything's OK. I know it's frustrating having to wait, but having a baby with someone when you're both in a good place is so much better than just getting pregnant as soon as possible. Whatever happens with your next pregnancy you will need lots of support along the way and it's so much better when you're both ready to go through the rollercoaster again :hugs: 

Lexi - good luck today, hope your scan goes well :flower:

Soop, sorry you got a BFN, but if you normally have longer cycles in theory you won't get a positive until the day you miss your period - especially with a digi. Try to be patient if you can and wait a few more days - FX'd for you!

Hi everyone else - Niki, glad you had a nice relaxing weekend :thumbup: Hope everyone else had good ones too. 

I've just been to antenatal aqua aerobics and really enjoyed it! Now I'm off work it's so nice to be doing some of the things I haven't had time for before. I went with the girls from my NCT class - so glad I did NCT as have already got some really good friends ready for when the little lady comes :baby: Going to have some lunch and then tackle my tax return!!


----------



## BeachChica

Misswish  Good luck with your scan! Where is your ticker!!! :happydance:

Oh patiently  I am so sorry for everything you are going through. If you are still feeling uneasy I would keep an eye on him. Maybe count the condoms etc. Its terrible to be this way but just in case. He has definitely been a strange bird for a while and your intuition has been right about other things. :hugs:

Sooper  I am anxiously waiting for your testing!!! You should use first morning urine. Your symptoms sound VERY promising!!! Just wondering... did you have sore boobs before O? Mine have been sore for a couple days now but no sign of O yet. 

Notooptimistic  your symptoms sound really good too!!! :thumbup:

Emme  so glad you are feeling :sick:

Lexi  good luck for your appt today!!!

Lady  so glad you are enjoying your time off before your LO arrives!!! 

AFM  CD16 today. I should have had :sex: last night to stay on the every other day plan but I was so tired I just couldnt muster up enough energy. I definitely need to do it tonight because O should be here any day now and I have started to feel some twitching in the area where my ovaries are. :sex: has started to feel a bit routine with all of this trying, how do you girls keep it from feeling like that? I know I need to get home today and get DH in bed but I dont want him to feel like were only doing it because its that time (even though it is)


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies sorry to post so late was waiting for ages for bloods then went to see my parents, and just trying to book a couple of days away. The weather in the east looked a little better than the west so we are gonna go to margate tom til turs, bit of sun and sea air will do us good! :thumbup:

So had the scan and everything looks fine! Measuring 12 weeks 3 days, edd 28th dec! NT measurement 1.6mm. They said if there is something wrong with bloods i will prob get a call by the end of the week. Will try and post a pic in a bit. Still cant believe we are here, thought this day would never come. :cloud9:


----------



## lexi374

Spoiler









Boy or girl????


----------



## Ladyfog

That's great news Lexi - So pleased your scan went well! And this time next week you'll be in the 2nd trimester!

Beach, we just tried to mix it up a bit and were open with each other about the fact that sometimes it would just be functional - especially if we were tired. I've joked before about fitting in a 5 minute quickie before dinnertime, but I really think it got us through. It meant that we'd have some quality more romantic sessions when we felt up to it, but it took the pressure off when we both couldn't be bothered, but still wanted to make a baby. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nicki123

Lexi I am so so happy for you!!! I have been checking this thread anxiously a few times today. That is amazing and the scan is so clear. You have really given me renewed hope that I will get there one day too :) so inspirational. 

Can I ask, did you do anything differently this time that you think might have helped? Aspirin, progesterone, diet, etc etc? I think I joined BnB about the time you'd have got your bfp so I don't think I was around in the run up to it. X


----------



## lexi374

Ah thanks hun :hugs:

Yep this time i was on steroids and progesterone from bfp to 12 weeks, and i absolutely believe without those meds this would be miscarriage num 5!

After my 3rd mc i did lots of investigating and heard about nk cells, i emailed prof quenby and had the uterine biopsy, and she told me the results were high. Upper end of normal being 5% mine was 10.2%! Without her help id have got nowhere. I must email her and tell her the news actually!

My gp and the nhs have been pretty crap in my experience, they dont really believe in this at the moment, and my gp was particularly obstructive and wanted nothing to do with it.

Any more ?s feel free x


----------



## lexi374

Also taking pregnacare plus omega 3 and vitamin d3 x


----------



## Sooperhans

Lexi...absolutely over the moon for you! Your pics are gorgeous!!! Errr...I think girl! I'm going to take a note of your extra vits and maybe stock up, well done though, bloody fantastic news xxxx

Thank you Nicki, Beach, Lady xx Lady - I used to be bang on cd29 each and every month, so in my mind I still see myself as a 29 day kinda gal....Beach I think it was a little after o but it has been well over a week and at times almost agony! Just sore ATM. Pleased yours are sore too, as strange as it sounds!

Well I've had to leave work and am on my way home now. My head is actually killing me, my whole head is just pounding :-( So much so I feel all wobbly and sick. It has been coming in waves and then easing off, only to come back. I haven't slept well but I think it could also be the progesterone? Or me stressing out?? I have also been working late hours. 

Beach- with the fmu, does it not count if it's more in the night, like when I did it at 3.20am? I hate testing now - just really don't enjoy the process! Xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Lexi I have heard about high nk cells. My mum (who is an avid collector of 'useful' articles from her women's magazines and day time tv!) saw a segment on this morning about it, which said this test wasn't available (or offered) in the uk but you could send off to the USA for it. Where did you get yours done? I don't know much about nk cells and wanted to ask you all about it but didn't like to until you got your good news! I heard its pretty treatable, is this what the steroids and progesterone were for?


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and Beach - about the whole how to keep it fresh, any time when I knew we had to do it, I'd not mention anything at all about the fact we were trying, but tried a few naughty "suggestive" texts about an hour before getting home from work, worked a treat, lol! I found it easier to go straight up rather than do dinner and normal evening things and then try. Give it a go. If you get home first (I don't), then all the better! You can ask him what he will want you to wear etc. And then you still have the evening!!


----------



## lexi374

Beach we had loads of quickies just to get the job done! :haha:

Soop thanks hun, i think girl too. Ive had lots of headaches too, im keeping my fx for you, as you dont 100% know when you ovd you could still be too early. :hugs:

Nikki, they wont offer it to you on the nhs, the doc i saw at rmc just fobbed me off. I emailed prof q, and paid £260 to have the biopsy done. It was at coventry in an nhs hospital by her and she works for the nhs, but the test isnt available on nhs, iykwim? 

None of my pregnancies developed past 6 weeks before.

Basically everyone has these nk cells they help fight cancer etc but when you have too many in your uterus they attack the baby thinking its a foreign object/cancer and destroy it. Nice eh?! Anyway the steroids lower your immune system allowing your body to accept baby. The progesterone helps my short luteal phase also helps the pregnancy and i think does something else about nk cells cant remember!? 

When i was on steroids i had 2 doses of impetigo and 2 sick bugs!! And im never ill and i work in a nursery! So i think it did the job!

There is a doc on harley st thats tests via blood but the uterine biopsy is supposed to be more accurate.

:hugs: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks for explaining the nk cells Lexi... I hope everything now will be smooth running. With your headaches, what kind of headaches? As in front, back, all over and was it sore or pounding? Just out of interest....

Also, are you showing yet? And will you find out the sex? A little girl or boy would be lovely I'm sure. And good for you for booking some time away.

I know, as I haven't got an ov date I don't know for sure. May try an early test tomorrow, then wait after that. For now, im going to try and sleep this off. I dont want yo touch ibuprofen, just in case x


----------



## lexi374

My headaches mostly came on in the afternoon and were really bad (banging) by the evening. They were at the front.

I think i will find out, dh prob wouldnt but i like to be prepared, besides we are both crap at making decisions so we need a head start otherwise itll still be called baby on its 1st bday! Lol! I dont mind either way, i know every1 says that but i constantly change my mind so i think ill be happy whichever way it goes.

Not really showing just got a little podgy belly that i cant suck in anymore, look like ive had a few pies recently. :haha: Will have to get some new tops, all mine are quite fitted so just look fat! :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

12 week bloat i took this sat am, its twice the size by bedtime lol x


----------



## patiently

Lexi im so happy for you! Beautiful baby you have there lovely lady. I think you're having a girl. Im so happy for you xxx

Soop sorry about your bfn digis are crap and you should test again on a frer. FXed or you all your symptoms sound promising. 

To everyone else hi! and thank you for your comments and advice. I think im positing comments that are way too long on here so will just post about myself in my journal. Hope you're all ok. xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Lexi, I think your little bump is cute! X

And Patiently, post away wherever you like, no post is too long xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks for the headache description too- this one is also really banging, when I walked home from the station each step was thundering in my head! Hope it means something promising! X


----------



## BeachChica

Lexi - Great news about your appt and scan!!! Are you having any extra testing done at 12 weeks due to the MC's? I vote for boy!!! :blue:

The NK cells is very interesting. I asked my doctor about them too and he does not believe in NK cells causing problems but it makes so much sense to me. He would not test me for them. A girl in another thread I'm in was diagnosed in the UK as having high NK cells. She is on steriods now and is at about 10 weeks now (after 4 previous MC's). If I have another MC (hopefully I won't) but if I do, I will insist on being tested. When they can't find anything else wrong with my I don't know why they don't just entertain the idea that this could be a possibility!!!??? Ugh!!!

Soop - gosh with your symptoms I would swear that you are prego. As for the FMU, that's what I have always been told due to the low levels of HCG early on. Since you are not sure on your O date it might still be early. One of my last pregnancies I did not get a BFP until a day after AF was due (and I had tested a couple days prior). Good luck and I would say to test first thing in the morning after you've had it saved up for 7 hours or so FX FX!!! :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

No extra testing due to mc's but should be under consultant care rather than midwife, ive had an appointment through for 31st july not really sure what is gonna happen then. 20 week scan is 14th aug. :hugs:

Good luck to all you ladies i hope we see some more bfps soon!!!!!! :thumbup:

Lady i hope you have your feet up it wont be long now! :winkwink:


----------



## lexi374

Oh and i think you should give the steroids a go this time, 4 mc's are more than enough for anyone! :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Lexi huge congratulations to you, you have some really clear pics and it's all looking so good :happydance: xx

Soop hope you're doing ok, test again it's still possible, I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs: xx

Hope everyone else is ok today, that's Monday down :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Nicki123

Soop I think we posted at the same time earlier. Your headaches sounds awful, I hope you went home and slept it off. As you don't know when you ovd you're not out yet. Fx.

Lexi on the programme my mum saw they called them 'NK killer cells'. I'm with Beach, I'm going to hope that the other changes I have made will lead to my rainbow baby this time but if not....I'm def going to get the NK cells test, even if I have to pay for it. Sounds like it was worth every penny for you.

Patiently lovely to hear from you and you write as much as you want ok!! 

Hello everyone else, so glad Monday is done and dusted x


----------



## lexi374

NK = natural killer :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

I geddit now!! Doh :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Superdrug early test says bfn :-(


----------



## Sooperhans

Still have this headache and was nearly sick this morning. I'll wait the week now, see what happens and test if no AF by Sat x


----------



## lexi374

Ah soop im sorry i know how crap it is to see that, ill still hold a little hope for hun, fx fx fx :hugs: x


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls!!! 

Thanks Lexi! I am going to ask my doc about the steroids at my next appt. Last time I asked about them he did not believe in that stuff and said he was more experimental but we might have to have that chat again. When did you start them? Like Nicki said I made a few changes to my diet and vitamins and had a 6 month break of TTC and, I hope that will be enough for me this time. 

Soop  Your symptoms sound like pregnancy symptoms to me. Since your cycles are longer and your on day 30 now I still think it might be too early. Can you book an appt with your doc for Friday and if you dont get AF by then go in for a blood test and a check-up? Ooooooohhhhh how I hope this is a BFP for you!!!

AFM - Well this morning FF friend marked O for me on Saturday. So I am 3 DPO. I am going to wait another day or 2 just to make sure before I start my progesterone. I hope we did enough this month I thought O would have been yesterday because I had some twitching in the ovary area so DH squeezed in some :sex: one last time last night just in case. Now when I see it was Saturday I wish we would have done it that day. We did it Friday night pretty late (11-ish) and I was planning to do the every other day thing and do it Sunday but then that didn't work out so I hope Friday night was enough. We did it a couple days before on Wednesday too. This month was strange.... I've had sore boobs for a couple days now which I thought was really weird. I really don't notice it this much this early, also had a more gradual temperature rise and not as much EWCM that I noticed. We'll see what happens. FX!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you so much Beach, I hope so too!!! Off work again with this head and had feelings of nausea and even a bit came up in my throat first thing (eww). I said to dh this morning that I'll maybe test again on Sat, we'll see....I have to travel away from the office later this week, so I don't know about docs on Fri, but I could try a phone appt then. Thanks for the advice :hug:

Oooohhhh yay for o! It sounds like you've done lots of bd'ing still, lots of luck to you!! :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello everyone, sorry to be banging on about s&s again, but....(and this is a bit gross) but has anyone been getting white flakes on their urine? I've been getting it a bit this week, freaking me out a bit! :-(


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - what do you mean by white flakes....? Is your urine just cloudy? Are you on the progesterone?

I just read a post about this on B&B and it said this:

_It's the lining of your bladder. Whenever you wee, a little bit of the bladder lining is constantly being shed so that's what you're seeing in the sample. It's completely normal. You'll see more of it if your wee is more concentrated. It doesn't indicate an infection, you can't see white blood cells - that's why they use a test strip. It kind of looks like flaky skin._


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach - yeah, like skin. And yes I'm on the prog x


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and when it's not flakey it's cloudy...super cloudy this morning. Just not right :-(


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Patiently hope you're doing ok, don't worry about posting that's what we are here for :hugs: xx

Soop sorry you got your bfn, you're still not out though, give it a few days and test again, keep smiling :hugs: xx

Nicki hope you're doing ok :hugs: xx

Beach sounds like you are covered this cycle, just out of interest when you say twitching in the ovary area what do you mean? I sometimes get like a litte stabbing pain in that area, it's not a bad pain but this is the only way I can describe it, does that sound like the same sort of thing? :hugs: xx

Lexi hope you're still on :cloud9: xx

:hi: to everyone I have missed xx

Afm, I'm going to assume I am on CD14 today, it seems impossible to be sure now with my crazy cycles, I have no idea if I am anywhere near ovulating though and to be honest I'm not going to worry about it, at the moment I do quite like this not opk testing just see what happens but make sure we :sex: every 2 or 3 days approach, the football is annoying though, it had to be a half time quickie tonight!! :haha:


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - hopefully its just the lining of the bladder like was described in that post. Do you have any sensation like a UTI or anything? I would say drink a lot of water to flush whatever it is out, and if not maybe go in to see you doc just to make sure its not an infection. I am secretly hoping its another pregnancy symptom though!!! :winkwink:

Thurl - yes maybe you could describe it as a light stabbing type pain. Kind of like a dull pain...??? I don't know it's hard to describe. Did you get that too? If so, when did it start? I am hoping its my ovaries kicking into gear!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Haha Thurl good on you for a half time quickie :) you have a clear 15 minutes to get the job done!

Soop sorry to hear you've still got your headache. Yuk. Still keeping my fx for you (if you manage to wait til Saturday without testing again I will so impressed, I find that once I start POAS you can't stop.)

Beach I think you're covered this cycle. If you did ov on sat then the :spermy: will have been in place since friday pm, just waiting for the egg to drop in. perfect! 

Hello Patiently and everyone else.

AFM, 5 dpo and absolutely nothing to report.


----------



## Misswish

Congrats to Lexi! So happy for you:) so glad the scan went well. Would have been such a relief. Your pic of your belly bump is so cute. It was interesting to hear about the NK cells. I had wondered whether that was my problem. It's so hard to know what my problem is. Hopefully I'm doing enough with what I'm doing. 
Soop sorry to hear about the bfn but I wouldn't count it out yet. Last year when I was pregnant I took a test a couple days before af would have been due & it showed bfn & I got so emotional & cried. Then took a test a couple days later & showed bfp. Sometimes it takes a bit longer to show up. Sure is heatbreaking seeing bfn. Lovely to hear your Dh was nice about it. I have also had white flakes when I urinate since taking the progesterone. I think it's some of pessries coming out. Do you think that's what it could be aswell? 
Thurl lol about the half time quickie. Doesn't matter as long as you get the job done. We found it hard sometimes as friends would come over & end up being a late night. 
I had a stomach wog on mon. Felt so terrible had nausea, aching back, knees, ankles, bit of temp, constipated etc. I was freaking out worried it was something esle. Vomited three times aswell but felt a bit better after that. Yest & today feeling better thankfully as the aching etc has gone. Just have nausea, no appetite especially in the morn, & really tired which are pregnancy symptoms. Just hope everything is going well. 
Hi to everyone esle.


----------



## lexi374

Just popping on quickly while we are away, have had a lovely couple of days on the beach been really warm and sunny, def caught a bit of sun today. Back tom and will catch up properly.... :thumbup:

Soop if you have no symptoms of uti i would def say its the prog!! Nothing to worry about, i often have white bits/cloudy wee its just the prog seeping out! :thumbup:


----------



## ayclobes

hey ladies! its been forever since i've been on/checked in! I had my levels checked yesterday @26dpo..and they're 11,588! holy..and i'll be 6w tomorrow! my 1st u/s is 6/29..on my dads bday!


----------



## BeachChica

That's great ayclopes!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!! :flower:

Sooper - are you still having the flaking?


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach - I think it's prob the skin and also some prog too...I've had it some days more than others, hmm. But every day (espesh in the morn) it's really cloudy. Who knows! But there's no pain like a uti or anything.*

Thurl - back of the net with the half time quickie! :haha: My dh likes to see all the commentary - match build up, half time thoughts and post match analysis, and half the time he says what they say 20 seconds before they do, so it can't be anything new, lol. I hope you and Beach have caught the egg xxx

Thank you Nicki! I am tempted but to keep testing but I keep getting all worked up with them, so if AF doesn't arrive, I hope by Sat I actually get to see something. The more I think about it though, the more I'm half expecting af...I don't want it to arrive :-(

Thank you Misswish, I hope I have the same experience!! On my 2nd bfp I got a bfn at first but I was so confident that a few days later I'd get my bfp and I did. I don't really have that confidence anymore, I want to be proven wrong this weekend!*
I hope you are feeling all recovered after your bad tummy xxx

Lexi, glad you had a lovely time away, safe journey home. How are you feeling now btw? :hugs:

Ayc that's fab news xxx

Emme - how are you? And everyone else? Xxx


----------



## wookie130

Soop, glad to hear you're not feeling like it's a UTI...

Good luck, Thurl and Beach!

Lexi...looking good!!! :)

AFM, cd 12. "Prescribed sex regimen" from doctor is now days 11 (we dtd last night), 13 (tomorrow), and 15 (Sunday), and then I ovulate on day 16, usually. So, we'll see if this actually works. I guess it's as good as anything else, really.


----------



## BeachChica

Wookie - sounds like the Sperm Meets Egg Plan (SMEP). Have you read up on that one? I think they also recommend :sex: the day of O and day after (In addition to what you mentioned above leading up to O). 

Soop - glad you are not feeling like its a UTI or anything. Like you said, it may just be the progesterone. I may start mine tomorrow so I will let you know if I notice this too. How are your other symptoms doing.... headache, etc.?

Thurl - you and I are very close in CD's this month!!! FX!!!

How is everone else doing?

AFM - yesterday FF moved my O date from Saturday to Sunday so I am 4 DPO now. I really hope the :sex: Friday night was enough. I still had a high temp today but I am going to wait for one more high one tomorrow before I start my progesterone just to be sure.


----------



## Nicki123

Wookie ... Your pic always makes me smile, love it! Good luck with the :sex: plan, I think I read in your journal this is all going on whilst on a camping holiday with your folks!?? Best of luck, fx

Soop how are your symptoms?

Fx beach and Thurl.

Congrats ayclobes :)

Afm, 7 dpo, just went to the loo and had a small bleed... Sooooooo trying not to get my hopes up but of course can't help thinking maybe it's implantation. I have had spotting in the past in my luteal phase but not for ages, and (tmi) that was always more pink/brown and gunky. Nothing like this. Kind of wish I hadn't seen it as its going to build my hopes up...


----------



## notoptimistic

Looks like I am getting af - started spotting this morning at 14 dpiui. :( On to IVF!


----------



## wookie130

Nicki, it amazes me that people can even respond to any of my posts with my hideously stupid avatar!!!!!!!!!! Everyone in my journal sort of likes it, but they're about as nutty as I am, so it goes with the territory!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you girls, Wookie you'll be busy for a bit then, good luck!! Hoping for good news for you soon x Your avatar makes me laugh! At the risk of sounding v stupid, is it something to do with Star Wars?? X

Beach and you too, come on your Fri bd, keep swimming little ones! Yeah headache had eased off thanks, it was horrid. I do get migraines but this was different - I usually get aura, loss of feeling down one side then pins/needles, white noise and head pain but this one was just full pelt head pain and none of the other fun usuals....hmmm. Boobs still a bit sore if I poke the sides, a bit underneath and in the middle (can you guess what I've been doing :haha: ) but not as much as before. My tummy however is massive! I feel like I could stick a pin in it and go off around the room, and a bit of heaviness...so it could go either way, don't you just love that the "symptoms" could indicate both things - AF and a likely bfp! Doh!! Beach are you still getting the sore boobs...? Fx'd for you this month :hugs:

Oooooh Nicki, hopes built up a bit for you, Fx'd to you!!! Xx

Notop, sorry it didn't work for you this cycle...hope ivf works for you, let us know how you get on hun xx


----------



## Emmediva

Soop, I hope the "symptoms" you have are more related to a
BFP than to AF, crossing my fingers for you!

Wookie, good luck with your "hunt" for the egg :) sounds like a good plan to have the :spermy: ready and waiting for the egg to drop :thumbup:

Notopt, sorry you are getting AF, that sucks, boo AF :grr: good luck with IVF, fingers crossed that it works the first time!

Nicki, fingers tightly crossed for you! 

Thurl, a quickie still gets the job done :thumbup: Good
Luck!! 

Beach, crossing my fingers that you've caught the egg!! 

Misswish, hope you are feeling better.

Ayclopes, yay for good HCG numbers!! 

AFM, nothing much to report, still don't have ms, just gagging once in a while, and a weird bitter taste in my mouth, eww. Boobs are still sore, nipples sore and peeling? WTH, have dull lower back pain, gassy, and I had an increase in cm yesterday, kinda feel like AF is coming but not bad cramps :shrug: don't know how to describe the feeling? Oh and yesterday was weird, I had dinner and went to wash the dishes and all of a sudden I got pain in my abdomen and it made me just stop & breathe, it was for probably a minute sort of like being torn inside? Weird. I feel heaviness in my abdomen & my cervix feels sore, can't help but notice when I put in the Prometrium. It also feels low, and like it's sideways? Isn't it supposed to be high in pregnancy? :shrug: I just need July 2, to get here so I can know all is ok, praying it is ok and I just have normal symptoms. :hugs: to all


----------



## lexi374

Right lets see what i can remember....

Emme i never had ms just queasy, and i know nothing about cervix position but ive thought the same thing on several occasions about it feeling low and a bit weird! Hang in there hun til you get that scan! :hugs:

Soop still holding out for you, hope you get that bfp! :thumbup:

Ayc great numbers! :thumbup:

Wookie happy bding! :thumbup:

Thurl loving the half time quicky! :haha:

Noto hope the ivf works for you let us know how you get on! :hugs:

Miss wish hope you are feeling better i had a stomach bug a few weeks ago, i guess it means your immune system is a bit low which is good! :thumbup:

Beach hope the tww flys for you, keeping my fx :hugs:

Nicki fx for you this month, hope it was implantation! :hugs:

Never and lady hope you guys are ok? :hugs: :kiss:

Patiently :flower:

Afm had a lovely couple of days at the seaside, we were lucky and had really good weather lots of sun. Had a bit of a heart attack yest when a midwife at the hospital phoned, she said she just needed my weight and the date i had the blood taken as it wasnt clear on the forms and she didnt have any results yet for me. :wacko: they had said they would only phone if it was bad so i had assumed the worst when i got that call!

Sorry tmi, dh and i dtd for the first time since Easter last night!! Poor bloke! I went straight to the toilet after to check for blood and the first thing i did when i got home was use the doppler, all ok tho. :thumbup: Phew!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Emme, and I look forward to 2nd July for you! I assume that'll be your 12 weeks? Happy 9w 1d, little olive! :hug:

Lexi, I'm pleased you had a lovely few days and you got the best weather! It's awful now isn't it, I'm looking forward to a summer at some point! I've got the 1st week in July off, cannot wait.*

I'm pleased all was well on the Doppler after bd'ing and I hope you weren't too worried! That's also good there was no blood :hugs:

Afm...I got the teeniest bit of pink (as in 2 pinhead spots) last night, so I expected more in the evening/night/this morning. Nothing so far....so I'll see what happens today. Sometimes this sends me mad...I'm trying not to think about it too much, I really hope it's not AF...

Happy Friday peeps xx


----------



## Madeline

hi guys hope you are all doing well :) I have been hoping positive things for you all :)

I am wondering if anyone has a view on wat counts as a triphasic change in a bbt I haven't been doing it long only since 1 DPO so it probably doesn't mean anything but would welcome any info. Beach Chica your chart is os detailed I would love to know wat you think? My temp post ovulation was 36.4 then 36.5 for a few days and today is was 36.6 today is 9DPO.

thanks :) 
Baby dust :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## wookie130

Madeline, the whole triphasic chart thing...well, it's a lot more complex than sites like FF will tell you. Certainly, in most cases, if a chart does follow a triphasic pattern, it can be indicative of pregnancy...but not in ALL cases. I've had friends on here that had what looked to be a triphasic pattern, and ended up not being pregnant. And I've had a lot of pregnant friends that never had triphasic patterns. It's all contingent on what your progesterone levels are doing...obviously higher progesterone can mean higher temps, although progesterone levels fluctuate daily, even in pregnant women. What matters more, is that your temps stay elevated above the coverline.

Sooper, yeah, it's a Wookie in my avatar, except she's a female, and yes, it's a type of creature from Star Wars. And I guess there was really only one Wookie, Chewbacca...so, this female Wookie...I don't know. Perhaps she's a Wookess or something! LOL!!!

CD 13 rumpy session is done!!! We got days 11 and 13 covered, and then we'll do it on Sunday, and we should be good to go, unless I get a positive opk in there...


----------



## lexi374

Madeline if you look at my chart from last june it was triphasic and i was pregnant, it was around 36.6 after ov, then took a dip and went up to 36.8 and stayed up there. However ive been pregnant 5 times now and its the only time ive had a triphasic chart. :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Soop hoping af stays away! :hugs:

Wookie fx for you :thumbup:


----------



## Madeline

hi wookie and lexi thks so much thats very helpful.:flower: 

Since I posted I have had what may be a worrying development though, I have abdominal pain and its too far away from AF to b menstrual I am very concerned it is another mc. It is not normal I know that I am looking online now to c if it inevitably means mc hopefully thats not the case....sigh...

thks again :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Emmediva

Madeline, have you tested to see if you're pregnant? Triphasic doesn't always mean pregnancy... 

Lexi, yay! :happydance: 13weeks you're a peach!!! I laughed when I saw you hadn't :sex: with your OH since Easter! LOL and here I am feeling bad cause my OH and I haven't :sex: since June 3rd, I thought that was a long time, but you beat me LOL. We haven't DTD because we're scared of messing with the pregnancy, I got spotting for 4 days 1 day after we DTD last time... Then was put on Pelvic Rest for a week which has lasted this long and probably until July 2, when we get our next Ultrasound.


How's everyone else doing? :wave:

I'm praying my appointment in July is positive and all is ok [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Madeline

hi emmediva i haven't tested i am only 9DPO (CD21) i wasn't going to test till CD28 when AF is due. i haven't had any symptoms either till tonight w these abdominal pains...i thnk i should calm down its really unlikely to b a mc i don't have any other symptoms and its too early.

i am sure your appt will b all positive in july :flower:

Madeline xxx


----------



## wookie130

Madeline, is it possible that the abdominal pains are post-ovulation pains?

What does the pain feel like specifically? Have you ever had a cyst?


----------



## patiently

Lexi happy 13 weeks...Time is lying by so quickly. Glad all is ok after your session with OH. Im sure it must be worrying but all is ok. 

Emme not long to wait now!! Happy 9 weeks hun glad all is ok. 

Wookie sounds like you've covered your days so far. Gonna have a good shot this cycle. GL hun :dust: to you!! 

Madeline i had a triphasic chart the month i didnt get my bfp so i dont know if its that reliable in predicting a bfp. Hope you are one of the lucky ladies like Lexi who does get a bfp with a triphasic chart! GL 

Notoptmistic so sorry AF came hun. Hope next month is your month. xxx

Soop hope its implantation and AF stays away hun GL!!

Anyone else ive missed hi 

So my sister had her scan today and i went with her...the baby was moving about so much we were in there for 30 mins...So my younger sister is having a boy...and my older sister is having...A BOY too!! lol...my mum was upset hahaha! I cant believe everyone in the family is having boys even my uncle is expecting a baby due in august and is having a boy too! I have also volunteered to be my sisters birthing partner...Thought if i want to have a baby one day why not see what im in for...LOL...loved the scan had a great day...still not BD huff! O well nothing much i can do there. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend. xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone - flying visit as I'm meant to be asleep as have an early start tomorrow, but wanted to say happy weekend everyone and I'll catch up with all the goings on when I'm back Sunday night :)


----------



## Madeline

hi wookie

i didn't think of that could i ovulate twice in one cycle? I got a positive OPK on CD11. The pain is gone this morning but last night it was ongoing. It was like a heavy feeling, pressure some pinching sensations almost like before AF. Hopefully its nothing serious watever it is. I am just surprised because everything has gone so smoothly since the mc....

hi patiently thks so much, I hope your sister has a happy healthy 9 mths :) I think you are right some people get a BFP and others don't. Its good to know:) I remember feeling noticeably hotter when I got pregnant but i wasn't charting then so no idea if I had a triphasic shift.

Madeline xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Wookie - I love camping, have fun!!! Your BD schedule sounds great!!! :thumbup: Oh, and I haven't heard the story behind your avatar so you must tell!!

Nikki - spotting at 7DPO sounds like a good sign of IB to me!!! FX for you!!!

Notopt - I hope its not AF for you!!! Keep us posted!


Soop - how are you feeling today? I hope the spotting is IB. Your other symptoms sound so promising!!! No, the sore boobs went away for me. It was really strange this month. I hope everything is OK.

Emme - those pains your feeling is your little one burying in tight!!! :cloud9:

Lexi - glad you had a fabulous time at the beach!!!

Madeline -I hope a triphastic chart = a BFP for you!!! FX!!! Can you post a link to your chart so we can see? You could be getting some cramping from implanation!!! 

Patiently - Glad you had a great day with your sister and being her birth partner sounds like a great idea. How are things with your OH? 

AFM - temps still up today so I started my progesterone. I week 'till testing, we'll see how it goes....


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello lovely ladies...will catch up properly later...just to say that I'm out, got another neg just now. I so wanted a bfp and it would've made my July DD all that more bearable. Can't think too much about it w/o getting upset. Speak soon xxx


----------



## Madeline

hi sooperhans sorry you are out :hugs:

hi beachchica i hope the link to my chart will appear below. Only started properly recently so not alot of data yet, but i don't have any other symptoms either so I kind of thought it couldn't be implantation but then I am not sure what that should feel like? Looking forward to what you think :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Madeline

oops the link didn't appear in the last post it is below now :)


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone, just popping in to say hello and see how you all are.

Lexi - glad you've felt brave enough to do some BDing. I know different people feel differently about DTD in pregnancy, but me and DH have carried on as normal really (apart from in the early days when I felt too crap to want to!) and even now at 38 weeks it's not really an issue. I think it's kept us close and we might as well do it while we still have the time and the energy! We had a bit of spotting on holiday when I was about 24 weeks, but that was because we were doing it a bit too much and my cervix got a bit delicate :winkwink:

Madeline - hope your chart means good news but try not to focus too much on aches and pains in the 2ww :hugs:. You will be super tuned in to everything that is going on with your body so will feel things so much more than someone who isn't TTC. You wouldn't really be having a MC at 9dpo as even if the egg had already been fertilised it wouldn't have really implanted yet - this would all just be a very normal part of TTC, even though it's frustrating :hugs: FX'd for you.

Soop - sorry that this is not your month and :hugs: ready for getting past your DD. These times are so hard, but once you get past that date you can focus on the future again. I'm a great believer in not symptom spotting as I was disappointed every time I was sure I was pregnant and completely surprised every time I've got a BFP - you will get there, and the timing will feel so right when you do :hugs:.

Emme, glad your pregnancy is going well and all those symptoms seem to be a great sign! I had the bitter taste in my mouth until about 16 weeks but it does go away eventually and food will taste OK again! GL for your scan too.

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those n the 2WW. I have my fingers crossed for all of you!

AFM, I've enjoyed my first week of mat leave and just getting the last few bits done before baby comes. I probably need to take it easy at some point but I can't seem to sit still yet! The carseat is in the car and my hospital bag is ready so it's just a waiting game really now. Still feeling well, although it's getting harder to walk very far as I get a bit tired lugging my baby bump around, but trying to keep active as I'm hoping that will encourage the little lady to come out on time!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Soop - I am so sorry :hugs: The journey for our rainbow is such a tough one but I really feel we will appreciate things so much more in the end after everything we've been through to get there!!! :hugs:

Madeline- its hard to tell on your chart this early. Like Lexi said i don't think you would be having a MC. Hopefully it's just implantation pain. A couple questions.... How long are your cycles usually? Do you know approx when you O? I saw you had some dizziness today.... I had that a couple months ago around O. When was your last MC and how many have you had? Regarding your chart, you can add a link in your signature and others can stalk you along the way. :thumbup: I always find it helpful to have other people look at mine and let me know what they think. 

Lady- it is always so good to hear from you. Glad you are enjoying your leave and getting things ready! You sound so organized, you baby room must be all ready to go! You should post a pic! :winkwink:


----------



## Madeline

hi Beachchica

I only started charting after I O'd this month so temps for the first half of my cycle this month are missing but I O'd on day 12 got positive OPK on CD11. So today is, well day just turned over here so its 12DPO. My cycles are 28 days. I have had one mc and it happened in my last cycle at 5.5wks. thks I will add a link in my signature :)

I guess the abdominal pain yesterday and less so today could have been implantation pain but I don't have any other symptoms like sore boobs so I am guessing its just a random thing, I am going to keep charting and hopefully get better at it :)

babydust to everyone 

Madeline xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Madeline- sorry I missed your + OPK. I think your temps look good. I will be interested to see what happens over the next few days. Don't worry about the sore boobs. A lot of times that does not happen until after AF is due. FX for you this cycle!!!


----------



## Madeline

Oh thats ok thks for your advice :hugs: oh ok,i thought if you didn't have sore boobs by now that was a bit of deal breaker. I have read that symptoms can change from one pregnancy to the next for the same person so maybe i shouldn't focus too much on wat I remember front the first one i guess. 

I wish I could say something sensible about your chart but I don't really know enough yet but I am a quick study so I will read more :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## ayclobes

symptoms can change from pregnancy to pregnancy, but the way i figured i was pregnant before i started testing was my boobs--they were so sore and hard! and i never have symptoms of af before she shows..so i knew i was pregnant then. I tested a couple days later...and BAM! i was right..


----------



## lexi374

Soop sorry about the bfn :hugs: i really wanted you to get that bfp this month too. Just take a few days, then dust yourself down and try again, its all you can do.... you will get there! :hugs: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you everyone, thanks Lexi. I can't stop crying this weekend and when i'm not crying I'm in a mood :-( I tried to talk to my mil but it was a quick brush off...I don't feel like anyone really understands. AF started yday, I've been really crampy. And then passed another large clot yday...I'm going to the docs next week, something isn't right. I feel like I'm in such a downer mood :-( :-( x


----------



## Madeline

hi Sooperhans I am so sorry you got a BFN and that you are feeling depressed.:hugs: Talking helps me too I think its a healthy way to cope, if you feel like talking then just go right ahead.:hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Soop- I am so, so, sorry :hugs: We understand and are here for you so feel free to vent here or PM me. You will get your rainbow!!! I am glad you're going to see the doctor, between your symptoms this month and the clot I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Soop I'm so sorry Hun... We were all rooting for you this month. We are here if you need to talk / rant etc and promise to be a lot more understanding and sympathetic than MIL

Madeline, how you feeling? I never had sore boobs with any of my pgs, even when I know they were going well, but I did have other symptoms. So you def don't have to have sore boobs, everyone is different.

Emme hope you and the olive are well. With my third pg I had that awful taste in my mouth, I had to suck hard boiled sweets all the time to stop it driving me mad.

Hello Lexi and your peach, Beach, Lady, ayclobes, Patiently and everyone else x

AFM, back from a lovely weekend with my girl friends. 10dpo and My spotting continues, not heavy at all, very sporadic and light but it's there. I feel less like its implantation now, think its been going on a bit too long.i think it might just be annoying spotting. Anyway I think my expectations are back to normal now which is a good thing.


----------



## Madeline

hi nicki

no new symptoms to report unfortunately....Everything feels quiet physically. I haven't tested yet its 12DPO for me today 3 days till AF. My temp was elevated another .1 of a degree this morning but I did my temp 1 hr later then I normally do not sure if that makes a difference.

I haven't had spotting before but i have read that it can be IB it can also apparently b breakthrough bleeding if progesterone fluctuates. Have you ever had issues with progesterone?

Babydust everyone xxx 

Sooperhans hope you are doing ok xx

Madeline xxx


----------



## Madeline

Beach Chica and Nicki and everyone - OMG 

I wasn't going to do a test till AF was due but my temps have gone from 36.5 to 36.6 to 36.7 this morning and I thought I might as well get it out of the way and move on. Well I did the test and straight away got a :bfp: ! 

I will b honest and say I am really excited which is ******** I know because it may not work out but I just wanted to share the news with you all. Beach Chica you were right you were right :happy dance: you were right too nicki my boobs are not sore and yet I have tested positive :happy dance:

I don't know if it means anything but when I was last pregnant the positive was faint and gradually got stronger after I missed AF. This time I am 12DPO and it is really dark. So I guess that means the cramping I was having on CD22 and CD 23 was implantation.

I am sending out pregnant vibes for everyone :dust::dust:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Misswish

Hi Everyone,
Sorry soop about the bfn. That really sux:( I was hoping it was your month. Sure is hard. I hope you get the support to help you through this time. 

Ladyfog you sound organised & glad you're enjoying mat leave. Was interesting what you said about DTD. I can understand Lexi being scared. I too havent DTD since end of may. My DH has been away for work but even if he was here I would be worried too. I just want to wait until my 12 wk scan. See what happens when Hubby gets home! 
Last week I had a stomach wog on mon, then had a cold& indigestion & bad nausea& no appetite. Felt pretty crappy up until today. Had accupunture today & had a couple needles for nausea & think it helped. Actually feeling hungry for a change! I get bad constipation aswell. Any tips to help with that? I have my 7 week scan fri & feeling a bit freaked about it. 

Emme glad to hear everything seems to be going well. 

Congrats to Madeline! That's gr8 news!! Hoping all goes well. Sending baby dust to everyone that's ttc. 
Patiently that's nice you went with your sister & offered to be birthing partner. I hope you are going ok. One of my friends that is pregnant is worried her hubby might not be home from work ( as he works away aswell) in time for their babies birth. She asked me to take her to hospital & support her etc if he isn't. I offered to aswell I just hope it's not too stressful etc! Hopefully he'll be home coz it would be an amazing experience. 
Anyway I'm going to go & eat :).


----------



## Neversaynever

Haven't been here for ages but am still around :friends:

Soop...massive :hugs: chick..such a horrible time seeing the blank white space and just waiting for the hag. We are all hoping for you and you take your time and do whatever you need to do to get back in the saddle :hugs:

Madeleine...congrats..put the pic in a spoiler so we can see?! Just so you know...80% of second pregnancies after a loss are successful :flower: did you have a bleed in between your loss and now?

Beach...hoping those swimmers had a good sleep by the egg and pelted it :dust:

Notopt...so sorry your iui didn't work..lots of luck and positivity for your IVF :hugs:

Patiently...congrats on two nephews..brave to be a birthing partner!

Lexi..happy second tri...I missed your bump pic :hissy:

Thurl...wookie...misswish...acloybes...emme... And everyone else I've no doubt missed...hugs :dust: and stuff

AFM...was officially 7 months yesterday...have 20 more work days and I'm petrified. 

XxX


----------



## Madeline

Hi Misswish thks so much :) I hope you are doing well :)

Hi Neversaynever, I didn't know that , they're pretty good odds :) lets hope I fall on the right side of them :) Yes I did I had the mc then 28 days later AF and now BFP at 11-12DPO. I hope thats a good thing :) best wishes to you too NSN :)

I have attached a pic of the test below. 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Lovely line sticky :dust: coming your way

XxX


----------



## Madeline

thks NSN :) I hope you are right :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you everyone xxx I think with the DD thrown in next month (31st July) I've got myself really emotional. My AF has gone all weird, after the clot and day 1 of bleeding, it's gone to virtually nothing. Every month seems to be getting worse, not better. The earliest appt I can get is Wed PM. I'll report back. 

Madeline, that's great news x Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## lexi374

Soop been thinking of you, hope you are ok. :hugs:

Madeline congratulations thats a great line, looks like my 1 at 14dpo, my 1 at 11dpo was much lighter. FX for you this time. :hugs:

Lady glad you are getting sorted dont forget to put your feet up. :hugs:

Misswish, constipation has been my biggest bug bear, drink loads of fluids and i also took lactulose quite a bit, and even then i struggled! It has got a bit better the last couple of weeks tho but still not back to normal. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, 1st day back after 2 weeks off, im tired!!! :sleep: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Lexi xx Not great but I'm sure I'll get there soon. Meant to say docs won't even let me book Wed pm, I have to call Weds AM to try. Sigh...well hopefully I'll get seen, this weird AF is freaking me out.

Put your feet up now after your first day back and happy 2nd tri. Beach I so hope this is your time hun and Nicki sorry you are having this spotting :-( x


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats madeline. Thats a great line for an early test!

Oh Soop...I think i know how you're feeling, i feel totally bummed out today. Its horrible isnt it. Just like last month, i had a really vivid dream last night that I had a 3 positive pg tests. Despite promising myself I would wait til 14dpo, I did an IC at 4.30am this morning when I woke up because the dream had me kind of convinced. Its 11dpo and i got a BFN. I have had a bfp at 11dpo before so have totally convinced myself I'm out. The spotting is less today but still there a bit. I called DH for a pep talk and he said all the right things i.e this is our first month of properly trying Again (if we don't count the one off bonk last month which I'm not going to Cus it makes me feel better not to!) and that it took us 4 or 5 cycles on the last two attempts. Ah, the voice of reason!

I know though that I'm not as upset about not being pg as I am about the spotting. I had it really badly between mc 2 and 3 but it seemed to clear up totally when we weren't trying. And now we are trying again its back!! Why is that?? Sometimes I wonder if I have low progesterone. I tried to talk to my dr about low prog before but he said giving supplements etc is not proven to help. Even when I went for all my tests at the hospital after mc 3 they didn't test for low prog saying it wasn't a proven thing. But then why are so many other people prescribed it?

Oh dear sorry for the downer... I have been feeling so positive for so long I knew I had to have a wobble sooner or later....Hi to everyone else I'll write more to you all soon!


----------



## Madeline

hi soop i am so sorry, i can c you r feeling really down...theres no doubt that its hard not too when yr cycle isn't right hopefully u can get in to c the docs asap, don't they have emergency appts set aside? i am thinking of u :flower::hugs:

hi lexi thks :) it is dark, maybe thats why i woke up at 6am this morning w nausea? hope u r doing well its always hard coming back from holidays.

hi nicki

you have to get to the bottom of this spotting thing can u get a second opinion from another doctor? don't worry wobblies seem to come w the territory :hugs:

madeline xxx


----------



## BeachChica

OMGosh Madeline - that is great news!!! I went straight to look at your chart from your first post before I read the one where you announced your BFP!!! :yipee: Oh and your pic is great!!! Don't forget to mark your BFP in your chart!!! 

Misswish - I am wondering if your symptoms are just pregnancy symptoms/ms...?

Soop - :hugs: Like Madeline said, I would tell your doctor that you are passing clots and its an emergency. If I were you I would exaggerate a bit to get an appointment. Tell them you are losing sleep over it etc. 

Nikki - :hugs: sorry you are feeling down. If you want progesterone tested you should insist on it. If they don't want to test you I would find another doc. Keep in mind that progesterone fluctuates a lot. I had a normal progesterone level when I was not pregnant but once I was pregnant my progesterone was not at the level it should be. There is no harm to you in taking the progesterone, so not sure why they will not prescribe it to you, just as an extra precaution. 

I have a question for you girls that use OPK's. I don't use them, I just rely on my temps to get me in the "window" but if I don't get a BFP this month I think I might get some for next month. Does anyone have an online place where they order these? 
Other than that just waiting for Friday to test....


----------



## Madeline

hi beachchica

thks:) that exactly the reaction I had when I saw the BFP come up straight away stick then jumping up and down lol Weird thing is I wouldn't have tested for a few days except for our conversation on temping. I have been diligently keeping my temps btw lol then she I went up again from 36.6 to 36.7 yesterday it just got me wondering, i didn't really think it was going to be positive but there it was. Still don't believe it. Just got blood test results for progesterone and it is 95 which is apparently good i am just waiting on the hcg results which hopefully I will get later today.

I use OPK's and i find them really great sort of like a green light lol I buy a packet at the supermarket of 7 at a time. The instructions say test doing the day but I have received my positives at night around 9-10pm I think this is because it takes a few hours for the LH surge to show up in urine. So I test lunch time, afternoon and night on my peak days. 

Soop i hope you have been able to secure an appt I am worried that they are brushing you off when it is clear you need to c someone straight away. Nicki I hope you are feeling better you and Soop have had such tough time lately. Hi lexi hope you are well and work is not to hard to get up for after your break :)

ps just got my hcg results 97 at 13DPO which is apparently good so I have to do another test in a few days to really c if things are looking good...


Madeline xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Morning - am feeling much better today. Amazing what a cuddle and good nights sleep can do. Did superdrug test today, still bfn, feel ok about that though its the spotting that was getting me down. So Have decided to go to see Dr next week but to see a diff One - my usual Dr admits he isn't a fertility expert but there is one who is so will see him re spotting and progesterone. Feel better just for having decided that :) Also am going to give temping a whirl again next cycle so lots of positive action.

Soop how are you doing?let's cross our fingers for July

Beach, I just buy ICs from Amazon they are really cheap. Some people prefer the smiley face ones but I find them expensive and the ICs seem to work well for me.

Madeline glad you got good results!

Hello everyone else, here's to a much cheerier Tuesday x


----------



## Madeline

Sorry about the BFN Nicki xxx I am glad about the change of doctor though that sounds really positive definitely another opinion and from someone who specialises in the area and even then another opinion from another specialist after that until you get a satisfactory answer. I am glad you are feeling a little better :hugs:

madeline xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Madeline! I am so over the moon for you!! :happydance: All of your labs come back great!!! I do like to temp, it really makes me feel in tune with what's going on with my body. I actually still continue to temp when I am prego. I don't know why but I always feel like the worst is going to happen and I want to prepare myself for it. This early for you I would say maybe you could continue but then you should probably stop so you don't cause yourself unncessary stress like I like to subject myself to.... :dohh:

Nicki - so glad you are feeling better today and I am glad you are going to a new doc. Do you see a regular OB or a specialist? I have been seeing a Reproductive Endocrinologist for my issues after my 3rd MC and he will monitor me until I get to the 12 week mark and then I will go back to my regular OB. 

Thanks for the info on the OPKs girls. I am going to check online. 

AFM - another high temp for me today. My LP is usually 11 days so I should know something in the next couple of days. FX!!!


----------



## Madeline

hi Beachchica thanks so much thats so lovely :hugs: I totally get why you would keep temping its a control thing :) I can relate :) I am just getting into it myself and it is kind of another level of awareness. I feel hotter for e.g.. At the gym today I was only a few minutes into warm up before my training session and even though it was 8 degrees! I was hot! 

So another high temp that is very exciting :) I can't wait for an update 2 days is not long to wait are you experiencing any symptoms at all? FX for you !!!

Madeline xxx


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies sorry for the selfish post, will catch up properly later.

Just popped back at lunch and there is a letter from the hospital, not the 1 i had the bloods taken but a different 1. It says baby's risk of downs syndrome is low, 1 in 100,000. No further tests needed. I feel very relieved. I know it is no guarantee but it makes me feel a lot better. :thumbup:


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

It feels like I haven't been online for ages, looks like I have missed lots! I haven't caught up properly yet 

Madeline massive congratulations to you, that's lovely news, fingers crossed this one is a stick one for you :hugs: xx

Soop how are you doing? I notice you have posted about a weird af, hope you're ok? :hugs: xx

Nicki how's you? Sorry to see you have had a bfn, hope you're ok, let's hope July is the threads lucky month xx

Beach I remember we were talking about ovulation pains, I get like small stabbing type pains in my pelvic area every month, I have never considered it to be anything to do with ovulation but I have always had it, I only really started linking it to ovulation when we started ttc. How are you doing? :hugs: xx

Lexi hope you're feeling ok, really good to hear your news about the low risk, so pleased it's all working out for you :hugs: xx

:hi: to everyone I have missed xx

Afm I'm on CD21, not feeling that this is going to be the month to be honest, just waiting to see what day my af turns up on, atleast I'm not having an 18 day cycle this time! 

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Emmediva

Lady, you are very close how exciting! A friend posted this in another thread and I had to share :) how to go into labor in eight hours, so cute!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS_zkvTMdUM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Misswish, hope you are feeling better, I've yet to have actual constipation so no idea what to tell you, though I've heard drinking fruit juice helps? :shrug:

Lexi, hope today is better for you. It's hard to get back into the swing of things after being off for awhile.

Soop, I hope they can get you in tomorrow, I don't understand why the doctors make it so hard for us to get answers :grr: hope AF has let up for you.

Nicki, sorry for the BFN, about the progesterone have you tried B6? It's supposed to help with spotting and extend the luteal phase. Also Wild Yam root supplements help raise progesterone, my doctor confirmed it when I told her I was taking them, she actually said those were better than the cream. And about the wobble, we've all had our moments, TTC is extremely hard on us physically and emotionally.

Beach, high temps are good :thumbup: your chart is looking good! Fingers crossed for another BFP on this thread in 2 days!!

Madeline, congrats on the test results! Those are good numbers! Crossing my fingers crossed for you, that second set of tests come back even better! Stay snug beanie!

Thurl, have you O'ed yet? You know sometimes when you feel that cycle is lost is when you get a surprise! Fingers crossed!

AFM, need to pee has gotten worse, I get up like 4 times at night sometimes more, yesterday I stopped drinking water around 8:00 really hard because I am so thirsty! But I slept better than the other days. At work I have to go every 1 or 2 hours and it's rare I get to a full 2 hours without having to go. I'm a peeing machine :haha: still don't have MS nor constipation... Semi worried about the lack of those symptoms but my bb's are still sore, nipples peeling, I am gassy and have heartburn. :shrug: the appointment is Monday, getting nervous about it now... 

Hi to anyone I've missed, kinda hard to update on an iPhone lol. Lots of baby :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## thurl30

Hi Emme, I don't know if I have O'ed, I think I might have but I'm only saying that by how I feel, I don't bother with opk's because I never get a positive, and I don't temp because I can't keep up with it. Good to hear you're doing well, try not to worry too much about your lack of symptoms, my colleague had pretty much no symptoms all throughout her pregnancy and she is due in a couple of weeks. Fingers crossed for your appointment, I really hope everything is fine xx


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks Thurl, I only used OPK's one and didn't like it :grr: hated to play spot the line. I just tracked my temps but the last 2 BFP's I got came after taking Soy Isoflavones like Clomid, have you looked into that?


----------



## thurl30

No I don't really know much about soy isoflavones, I am convinced I have got pcos but I'm overweight so I'm not going to see the gp about it until I have lost a bit more, and my gp isn't interested in looking in to the miscarriages until I have had another one :shrug:


----------



## Emmediva

thurl30 said:


> No I don't really know much about soy isoflavones, I am convinced I have got pcos but I'm overweight so I'm not going to see the gp about it until I have lost a bit more, and my gp isn't interested in looking in to the miscarriages until I have had another one :shrug:

:saywhat: until you have another one?!?! :grr: what is up with these dumb doctors?! Why do you think you have PCOS? I'm plus sized :blush: was kinda trying to lose weight while TTC :haha: didn't lose weight but got a beanie :thumbup:


----------



## thurl30

I know, my doctors aren't the best, in fact they are only actually saying I have had one "true" pregnancy because I had my second bfp straight after a miscarriage without an af inbetween this really annoys me when I think about it because I know it was a second pregnancy and my doc was pretty much saying it wasn't, my doc told me that my chances of a successful pregnancy are still fine, but if I do have another mc then they would probably look in to it. I just convinced myself about pcos because I have hair all over my face and my oh says he can't see it, it's like soft thin blonde hair but I am really paranoid about it, that combined with my all over the place cycles and the fact I never get a pos opk. It could just be my weight though, I am losing weight but I probably have about 2 stone to lose before the docs would take me seriously xx


----------



## Madeline

hi lexi thats good new they are really positive odds :)

Thks Thurl and Emme, i hope this is my sticky bean too :) 

I use OPK's and when I read the instructions they say test during the day but I have to tell you I have never had a positive during the day so I tested in the evening as well and I got positives and I think thats because it takes a few hours for the LH surge to show up in urine so even if you have your surge in the later afternoon say then it wouldn't show up until a few hours later. I got my first positive at 10pm at night.

Quick question I was really fatigued yesterday, went to bed at 10.30pm and didn't wake up till 9am this morning! I have developed a cold sore this mornings which probably explains the fatigue. D u think this is a risk for the pregnancy? Sorry just feeling bait paranoid...

ps Thurl I can definitely attest to the role of weight loss in hormonal adjustment. 7 mths ago I threw myself into first walking then gradually running and weights. I have lost 16 kilos now and the drop in weight adjusted my cycle actually after the first 12 kilos my cycle went from 26 day back to 28 day cycle and I am not sure if the weightloss played a role I think it did but after mc my Ovulation day changed from day 10 to day 12. I mention this because I have read that earlier ovulation before day 11 can indicate poorer quality egg. My numbers for the last pregnancy for 4.3 days were HCG 60 and this time at only 11-12DPO HCG 97. I think these factors so far have come together to make a difference. Oh and the acupuncture I have been doing definitely.

Madeline xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone :flower:

Madeline, big congratulations on getting your BFP - and your numbers look fab too - hopefully this will be your rainbow :thumbup:

Thanks for the video Emme! I'm not sure I'll be doing that, but I have been trying to keep active this week :winkwink: Your symptoms all sound quite normal to me - I did feel icky with this pregnancy, but I was never been sick - people really do get differing degrees of MS. Fingers crossed for Monday and good news.

Great news about the combined test results Lexi - so glad that you can pass that milestone and enjoy your 2nd trimester - I wouldn't wish what happened to me on anyone!

Thurl, :hugs: and FX's for your 2WW.

AFM, still keeping busy and waiting to see when the little lady decides to turn up. I'm 39 weeks today so only 1 week until my DD! I am getting lots of BHs now and I think baby has moved down further so I'm hopeful that we won't be waiting too long. I've gone into nesting mode as well and am doing lots of tidying and cleaning which is meant to be a bit of a sign that labour is on it's way. I'd like another few days though as I want to go clean the bathroom and also go out for lunch with DH at least one more time - I'm easily pleased! I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone. Much cheerier day today :)

Beach, GL with the opks, hope they work for you. Re the Reproductive E...something you mentioned, we just seem to have regular GPs on the good ole NHS. Mind you, some are much more clued up on fertility issues than others, and the one I am going to see on Monday (made an appointment today :) ) used to be a gyno and is much more knowledgable (my own doctor admitted it!). Fx I get somewhere with him.

Lexi, great odds you've got there! You must be massively relieved.

Thurl, good luck I have my fingers crossed that you did ov and that it's your time.

Hi Emme, sounds like you have symptoms to me! I don't think you have to have everything and you def have a fair few going on. re B6, yes I took b6 when I had spotting before after my 2nd mc and it seemed to do the trick (as well as lengthening my cycle). However I'm still taking loads now along with the other multitude of vitamins so have no idea why it's come back. Will see what new Dr has to say.

Not long now Lady! 
How are you doing Soop?
Hello everyone else :)


----------



## thurl30

Hi Madeline, thanks for the info on opk's, I think I might try again next cycle and take the tests later at night. I can't really take the tests during the day because I'm at work and it's not really the easiest place to do stuff like that. Hope you're feeling ok and still on :cloud9: xx

Lady so exciting it's nearly time, you have also certainly has given me encouragement with your lovely success story, fingers crossed you're not waiting too much longer xx

Nicki good to hear you're feeling better xx


----------



## Madeline

Hi thurl

oh cool that sounds like a great idea definitely test at night. Maybe if you can test say at lunch time at work to catch a morning surge and do a test immediately after work to catch a midday surge and then a night time test to catch a late afternoon surge. D u think thats possible? I found I had to do that to cover my bases and once you get the positive its a good chance you will ovulate at around the same time so it will narrow it down for next time. :hugs:

Nicki glad you r feeling a little better :hugs:
thks Ladyfog :) I am so excited for you :hugs:
Hi soup hope you are well
Hi Emme,BeachChica and everyone else hope you are all doing well :hugs:

I am doing ok nervous about my next blood tests don't feel any different really not sure if that is a bad sign....I have developed 2 cold sores which are awful must b my immune system compromised from the pregnancy. Just trying to go about things as normal. 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi everyone....Nicki I'm pleased you are going to see a doc that is more experienced in fertility, and I'm also pleased your other one has admitted where there are gaps in his knowledge. We only ever ask for honesty from docs and we don't expect them to know everything, but sometimes they aren't keen to admit that! I hope you get your answers about progesterone and everything else x

Madeline - your numbers sound great and I hope that has reassured you. :hugs: I see you have mentioned acupuncture, is this something you are still having, or do you stop with a bfp? I've been considering accu on and off for a little while...

Beach, I wish you all the luck with your testing! Let us know how you get on :hug:

Lexi - fantastic news about the letter! I bet your hands were shaking opening that one, I'm pleased it was really good news xx And happy peach! That's a good size :hugs:

Thurl, are you planning to do any tests if AF hasn't turned up for you soon? I hope it is your month, despite how it feels. How are you getting on with the weight loss? I really need to get back with the exercise myself, and don't dare approach any scales! Xx

Emme I hope you have a great appt on Mon and I wouldn't worry, sounds like you have a fair few symptoms there! Xx

Lady, you are so nearly there, really excited for you. I hope you get to clean the bathroom soon, hehe xx

Afm.....had a lengthy discussion with my doc, told her everything that has happened for the last 2 months especially with the clots and this month having an AF that didn't even last 2 days....my tummy is so protruded I feel really conscious and just said I'm worried. She's referring me for an u/s scan but it won't be for another 2-3 weeks, which I was hoping for sooner. I will receive a letter telling me of the date, I really hope it's soon. I asked what do I do in the meantime and what about my weird afs. She said it's more the pain and discomfort she's concerned about and not so much the lack of bleeding. She wants them to check my ovaries and also for any cysts that would explain the bloating.*

She also said I looked tired, which I do and I am :-( I'm booked next week to have a thyroid function blood test. I do have next week off work, which I'm looking forward to. And she said ttc as normal, and try not to worry. I just looked at her and she said don't give up, I nearly cried (for the 50th time this week) and I said I'm just worried something's really wrong. So anyway, I'll sit tight and wait for this appt now xx


----------



## Madeline

Thks Soop I do feel optimistic about the numbers they are high and that must b good the gyno said that was a good sign I think I will feel better as the next lot of tests are done and hopefully the numbers are going up normally:) 

I think you should definitely try acupuncture as long as its someone who has been properly trained and is very experienced. My acupuncture sessions will go on during the pregnancy unfortunately (I hate needles) 

I am so sorry you are feeling so unwell. I know its hard but try not to get stressed stress triggers the release of cortisol from the kidneys and this has a down regulating effect on the endocrine system. I am glad you have next week off work. I hope you can do some relaxing and take care of yourself xx

Madeline xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Madeline, you are kind xxx I will try not to stress....

I may consider acu but it's quite pricey isn't it. I may see first what they say at the scan x


----------



## Madeline

Hi Soop

ATM I am having acupuncture once a week and it costs $80 a session I take herbs which are costing me a little more. This whole process is costly isn't it. 

Madeline xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi Soop, sorry to hear about what you're going through, it's good that you will get some tests though, and hopefully they will find and sort whatever is going on for you, and we are all here for you to talk it through with. I don't think I am going to bother testing until another week or so, I hate looking at the white space. The weightloss is going ok thanks, it's a constant battle but I keep motivated by baby thoughts, I have a long way to go though and that gets me down some times :hugs: xx

Madeline thanks for the tips, I will give it a go next cycle I think, good luck with the bloods :hugs: xx


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Lady  its soooo close now!!!!

Nicki  good luck with your appt Monday!!

Oh Soop  I am sorry for what you are going through and that you have to wait so long for that testing to get answers. I cant believe they couldnt get you in for urgent care sooner. :hugs:

Madeline  How are you feeling? :happydance:

Hi to everyone else :wave:

AFM  took a HPT yesterday and it was BFN. Booooo!!! Today my temps were still up so I continued with the progesterone but I saw that there was a bit of blood on the stick. Since then I have had some light bleeding so I guess its on to July for me.


----------



## Madeline

hi Beachchica

Oh no crap r u sure you are out? when is AF due? FX for July xxx

hope everyone else is doing ok and theres a bit of sunshine out where you are. The sun has come out here so looks like I can go for a nice run yay :)


today is 4weeks and 1 day. I feel fine. Have had some pinching pain on and off in the lower abdominal area, I was a bit moodly yesterday which is really unusual for me and I have been tired I am going to be earlier then usual. Otherwise no real signs of pregnancy yet. I am going to have my next blood test monday I decided not to do it today as I had acupuncture yesterday and I girl can only take so much lol 

Madeline xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Good luck with your appt Monday Madeline! 

AFM- the bleeding has really started so I stopped my progesterone although my temps seem to be unusually high. Does anyone know if it just takes time for all of that to get out of your system? I bought a new car yesterday so that has me excited and is helping me keep my mind of of things. Alright girls, on to July!!!!


----------



## Madeline

hi BeachChica 

I don't know how long it takes for supplemented progesterone to leave your systemI think it depends on how you take it whether its via a torched under the tongue or through the use of a cream. If its a cream then because it is absorbed by tissue its takes longer to be metabolised but he liver. But if AF has started then levels must have dropped for that to happen and I would have thought BBT would then have dropped as well. Thats a bit of a mystery.....

FX for July xxx

Madeline xxx


----------



## ayclobes

Hey Ladies! I had my u/s yesterday and baby is 7w3d! with a hb of 152bpm! we are over the moon! my hcg levels @5w5d were 11,588!


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Beach congrats on the car, that's really exciting, what did you get? xx

Ayclobes congratulations, wishing you a h&h 9 months xx

I need some advice if possible ladies, today I am on CD26, yesterday afternoon I had like an ache in my left ovary area, it lasted all afternoon and did have seconds where it turned into a pinching type pain. I decided to do a hpt and I got a bfn, I then thought I'd try dipping one of my ovulation test strips in to the cup, and within seconds this dark line started to appear. I have never got a positive ovulation test before so I couldn't believe it. The line got really dark, and I am fairly confident it was positive. My question is, does anyone know what it means to ovulate so late? I have attached a pic of the test because I'm not the best at reading these strips, the line did get quite a bit darker after this pic was taken. xx
 



Attached Files:







S1050783.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ayclobes

thurl30 said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> Beach congrats on the car, that's really exciting, what did you get? xx
> 
> Ayclobes congratulations, wishing you a h&h 9 months xx
> 
> I need some advice if possible ladies, today I am on CD26, yesterday afternoon I had like an ache in my left ovary area, it lasted all afternoon and did have seconds where it turned into a pinching type pain. I decided to do a hpt and I got a bfn, I then thought I'd try dipping one of my ovulation test strips in to the cup, and within seconds this dark line started to appear. I have never got a positive ovulation test before so I couldn't believe it. The line got really dark, and I am fairly confident it was positive. My question is, does anyone know what it means to ovulate so late? I have attached a pic of the test because I'm not the best at reading these strips, the line did get quite a bit darker after this pic was taken. xx

 
Thank you! Was the test line as dark or darker than the control line? if so, then that was a positive opk!


----------



## Madeline

hi thurl

late ovulation can decrease chances of conception I think this because the luteal phase is inadequate, poor egg quality, wrong timing for implantation. Sometimes these things can just be a one off but maybe it would b worth mentioning it to your Dr anyway. I have read there are a number of treatments for LPD so if this was the issue you could address it straight away.

The test definitely looks positive. Let us know how you go won't you :hugs::flower:

Congrats ayclobes thats wonderful news xxx

BeachChica - a new car! omg that is exciting :)

baby dust everyone :flower:

Madeline xxx


----------



## ayclobes

Madeline said:


> hi thurl
> 
> late ovulation can decrease chances of conception I think this because the luteal phase is inadequate, poor egg quality, wrong timing for implantation. Sometimes these things can just be a one off but maybe it would b worth mentioning it to your Dr anyway. I have read there are a number of treatments for LPD so if this was the issue you could address it straight away.
> 
> The test definitely looks positive. Let us know how you go won't you :hugs::flower:
> 
> Congrats ayclobes thats wonderful news xxx
> 
> BeachChica - a new car! omg that is exciting :)
> 
> baby dust everyone :flower:
> 
> Madeline xxx

 
i ovulated super late the cycle i got pregnant--but that was b/c of the follistim shots i was on..and i did progesterone starting at 3dpo and my baby bean is healthy! hb is 152bpm!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks for the advice ladies, I have a feeling that I missed the full surge and just caught the tail end of it hence why the test doesn't quite look positive, I have taken a comparison today and it's totally negative now. We did :sex: last night just in case but it's unlikely it will lead anywhere. Madeline I have heard alot about LPD and because I never know when I ovulate it's really hard to know what my normal LP is. I am going to test daily again next cycle, but carry on beyond CD20 which is where I normally give up testing, this could be where I have been going wrong. Thanks again for the advice, I find it all so confusing xx


----------



## Madeline

hi thurl 

This could be really important info for you definitely. I agree it is totally confusing :hugs: 

My cycle was 26 days instead of 28 the way it used to be I was ovulating CD10 but for months we were presuming around CD14 so we didn't start doing it till day 11. 

I started B6 supplementation in case i had LPD and acupuncture, my cycle went back to 28 days and I O'd day 12 last cycle when I got my BFP.

I think they can test for this maybe you should get to your Dr and ask for the test just to make sure. It is so vital to know when you O and to make sure you are O at the appropriate time in your cycle.

how long is your cycle normally?

Madeline xxx


----------



## Madeline

hi Beachchica, Thurl, Nicki, Soop and everyone

I wish you were online...I have just had the results of my blood test this morning from my gyno and my hcg at 4 weeks and 3 days is 1400! She thinks there is a good chance I am carrying more then one. I am sitting here and I am feeling really overwhelmed and stressed. I am in shock. I couldn't get out of bed this morning from the nausea to have my test early so I got in there late but they rushed it off anyway. I just didn't want to hurl on the nurse.....

I have to have another test thursday to c wats going on. It must be a mistake. Hopefully it will all b sorted out by thursday and I will get normal readings. There is no history of multiples on either side of our families and its really rare so its practically impossible right?

thks for listening 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone,

Madeleine, glad your numbers are good and try not to worry too much about what they mean. If it is twins then you will be fine and that's a blessing so try not to stress :hugs:

Soop, hope you get your appt through soon and fingers crossed there's nothing to worry about and your body is just taking a while to settle down :hugs: It's horrible when you get pregnancy symptoms and you feel like your body is playing tricks on you :hugs:

Beach, sorry AF has arrived and fingers crossed for you next cycle.

Hi to everyone else, I hope you're all doing OK, whether pregnant or TTC - lots of :hugs: and :dust: to you all.

AFM, still waiting - It's a weird feeling knowing that a massive change is just around the corner, but not knowing when it's actually going to happen - I feel like a ticking time bomb! I'm ready now so whenever she wants to turn up, that's fine by me! For any of you that want to see, I've finally attached a couple of nursery photos and a bump shot.


Spoiler


----------



## Madeline

hi ladyfog

wow I am so excited for you how awesome that you are so chilled about it :) can't wait to c the pics :)

thks:) I have calmed down now.I don't know what the gyno was thinking there is no history of twins in my family at all so the high levels point to something else. Hopefully not something sinister just a really healthy singleton :) 

babydust to everyone i hope we will have more good news soon xxx


Madeline xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone, back after my lovely weekend away and have today off work :)

Madeline... Wow sounds like you had a bit of a shock! glad you have calmed down a little now, bless ya. You are probably right, sure it's just a very healthy baby. When will you find out for sure?

Ayclobes, congrats on your healthy scan, wonderful news. 

Lady the nursery is so cute! You are all ready so come on baby, make an appearance soon!

Emme, I know you have your scan today so I'm thinking about you. I hope it hasn't been to stressful, you have been so patient and waited so long.

Hey Thurl, it is so confusing isn't it... Hope you make sense of your cycle soon.

Soop, how are you doing? Have been thinking about you too. Do you have a date for your first test? Its nice to have a date to focus on, we need little milestones along the way. 

Beach, sorry you got a BFN, let's keep our FX for a lucky July for all us ttc ladies.

Hello everyone else, hope you're all doing well.

AFM, still buzzing from my amazing weekend, went to see a great gig and had such a great weekend away with DH and our friends. Went to see the Dr today, he was very helpful. Spent a long time going through my notes and is sending me off for my progesterone test. he said its the only one I haven't had so I'll have the full set then :) he also starting talking about clomid as some of my (many) previous scans showed up a few cysts here and there, I don't have any pco symptoms though and am happy to go without for the time being but nice to know he is happy to suggest other things down the line if needed. Oh, and he asked if I was taking baby aspirin!! I said the other Dr advised not to but he seems to be all for it. ... Wasn't sure if he meant to take it now, I assume it's when I get a bfp? Anyway, he said to go back and see him when I get my results so will line up my questions for then.


----------



## Madeline

hi nicki 

glad u had such a great time away :) wow your new Dr sounds far better thats fabulous :) it will b interesting to c the results of the progesterone test.

i have to test this thursday to c wat the hcg levels r doing. 


madeline xxx


----------



## Nicki123

So happy about the new Dr Madeline, he said he had a plan for me which is great. I love a man with a plan :) 

Hope Thursday's tests make everything more clear for you.


----------



## Emmediva

Beach & Sooper, how are you ladies doing? :hugs:

Ayclobes, :thumbup: glad the scan went great!

Madeline, have you had an ultrasound to see the sac etc? Fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy.

Lady, love the baby bump pic & nursery looks awesome! Hopefully the princess makes her debut soon!

Thurl, I never liked OPK's :nope: just so darn confusing, I'd rather temp all day long lol. Good luck, I'm hoping it wasn't late and you still have a chance to catch that eggy.

Nicki, I'm so happy your doctor appointment went well! Hopefully your progesterone test comes back fine, but if not remember there's supplementation available! Regarding the baby aspirin, I was put on them while TTC it helps the lining of your uterus. So I would suggest taking them along with your prenatal vitamin now. :thumbup:

AFM, went to my doctor appointment today, boy was I a nervous wreck! I barely got any sleep last night. I went into the appointment expecting the worst. I told the doctor about my lack of Morning Sickness and lack of Constipation. She asked me if the symptoms had gone away, I told her that they never actually showed :shrug: she said I may be one of the few lucky ones that don't get it. Anyway she proceeded to say she was going to try to find the heartbeat, to not worry if we couldn't hear it right away etc etc... Mind you my appointment had been for 8:10 and there I was at around 10:15 still waiting to know if all was ok :grr: my patience was deteriorating... After what seemed like hours, probably more like 2 minutes lol, she found my peanuts heartbeat!!! Oh my god! I love that sound :cloud9: and I started getting teary eyed (as am now) I glanced at my OH and he had the biggest smile ever! I asked him if e could hear it and told him it was out baby's heartbeat, beating loud and strong :cry: 
So another stepping stone down, and more to go :thumbup: my next appointment is July 30, hopefully we can see lil beanie at that appointment :)
:hugs: to all and lots of baby :dust:


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Madeline that's great news about your test results, how are you feeling about the potential of there being more than 1? I think that's awesome, although it's so early on it might just be a single but very healthy one, either way it's all looking good so far for you, congratulations :hugs: xx

Nicki welcome back, so pleased to hear you had a lovely weekend. Also good news about your Dr, it's fab that he spent some time looking through everything :hugs: xx

Lady your nursery is lovely, and your bump is lovely too, hope to hear some exciting baby news really soon :hugs: xx

Emme congratulations to you, that's lovely news, hopefully you get to see your healthy little beanie at the end of the month :hugs: xx

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Madeline

hi nicki that is so great, i mean this is important and u needed someone to take it seriously - i like that plan lol :hugs: - thks i am sure everything will b fine thursday xx

hi emme i am so happy for you that is a real milestone on so many levels, life changing just life changing :hugs: - thks emma no ultrasound yet only 4 wks 3 days. i think i have to wait till wk 6 but i think u r right that will b an important bit of info.

hi thurl how r u going? thks xx i am happy about the results i guess while highly unlikely it is possible i have more then a singleton on board.My gyno said that women in my family could pop two eggs and not know it basically as i am not on any fertility drugs. She said it may just be none has had both eggs fertilised before. I will be honest and say that when you read the stats on twins it is confronting and thats why I had a little freak out moment yesterday because of the risks. But having thought about it I have concluded that it is so unlikely that the better explanation is a healthy singleton and the chances of something sinister going on are also very small also so I should calm the fcuk down lol

i hope everyone else is doing well :dust::dust: totally cheered up vy your news emma and nicki :flower:


madeline xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

LF...is she here yet :haha: LOVE the bump, nuresery and pram...what pram is it btw?

Emme..fantastic news :cloud9:

Madeleine...my first beta was at 4+3 and was 1043 and there is only one so I wouldn't worry :winkwink:

Can't remember who was asking about OPK's...I used them intially to pinpoint when I was likely to O in conjunction with cervix position and cervical fluid :blush: because my cycles were regular...I no longer needed the OPK's and in fact..they caused me more stress to be honest :shrug: if you do want to use them...I suggest you get a batch from Amazon..test twice a day (around 10 am and 4pm) on the lead up to O and then three times a day when you are likely to O as some people have a short surge.

Noto...thurl....patiently.....Nicki.....acloy...lexi....misswish...beach....wookie....and no doubt others I have missed..sorry :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Madeline

thks NSN thats reassuring. I think its the loss thats making me concerned as I have read that high numbers can mean Downs apparently or Trisomy. I guess there is no choice but to wait and see...

Madeline xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

You also don't know for sure when you ovulated and implanted so that's another thing to think about...the numbers are doubling..that is the crucial thing :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Madeline

Thks NSN :hugs: how are you doing? r u still in this month?


Yes thats true I don't know when I implanted well I think I know because I had distinctive cramping that day but I don't know for sure. I did get a positive OPK so I know I ovulated day 12 this month. it is a good thing the numbers are doubling xx


madeline xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Erm...I've been in for the last 32 weeks :winkwink: I have 7 weeks left on Friday :winkwink: 

I just keep an eye in here because I set the thread up and I want to see everyone get their rainbow babies :flower:

XxX


----------



## Madeline

LOL I am such an idiot!  I just always looked at your avatar. how r u feeling? wow its getting exciting then :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

My beautiful fur babies in my avatar...cheeky little buggers :haha:

Yeah it's all surreal still...there are so many hurdles to cross after having three losses that you don't always believe there will be a rainbow.

I don't post as much as I used to but still read everyday...support on this journey is crucial :flower:

XxX


----------



## Madeline

they are very cute little cats mine sleep together like that as well in a little pod its super sweet :) 

I totally understand what you are saying. It is very different when you have the experience of loss and this must be particularly so after more then one loss. But you have to believe don't you and you should believe very strongly now as it is really happening for you and I am so happy for you it is wonderful and so deserved :hugs::hugs: Support is so important isn't it...

Madeline xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

No sign of baby yet! Due date is tomorrow although I don't feel like I'm about to go into labour - but as I've never done this before, not sure what it's meant to feel like :dohh:

NSN - The pram is a Mutsy 4Rider Lite travel system. Got it after doing a bit of research online - it's a dutch brand that's quite popular in the US I think. I'm looking forward to taking it for a spin now - it's a bit like having a brand new car on the driveway but not having your licence yet :winkwink:

To chip in about OPKs as well, they never worked for me either (surges were too short I think) but ebay do them really cheaply - same for IC HPTs.


----------



## ayclobes

Ever since we seen baby's hb last week..i dont think we'll ever get off of 'cloud 9'. I was so relieved...we have a ob/midwife appt in a week and that will be our first one. I will be glad to get past 8w4d which would be on sunday i think...thats when we lost peanut in november. 5 wks to go and i'm out of the first tri! ahhhh! I still cant believe we'll have 2 under 2 by this time next year!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave: Happy 4th of July!
Sorry I have been MIA. We had a relaxing weekend out on the boat and now trying to relax on the 4th of July after a crazy couple of days at work. Trying to catch back up with everyone...

Madeline - Your test results sound fabulous... and maybe twins!!! That would be so awesome!!! I had a douple temp spike on my chart one month and when I was doing some research about this I read that we have some cycles where more than one egg can be released, so it could be possible!!! Can't wait to hear about your appt tomorrow. :thumbup:

Ayclobes - so happy that everything is going well for you!! :happydance:

Thurl - Late ovulation is not good. Over ripe eggs can be poor quality. I don't want to scare you but if you feel you are Oing that late all the time you should definitely talk to your doc. Its definitely something that can be easily corrected. Maybe you should temp one month just to see what your cycle looks like. They can definitely get you something to help you O earlier in your cycle. I had a couple of cycles where I was Oing late and had this conversation with my doc. He said Oing after CD20 can be cause for concern. Thankfully it hasn't happened that late for me but I definitely wonder about my egg quality with my MC's. 

Lady - I love the pics!!! Happy 40 weeks today!!! :cloud9: I know you will be busy when your princess arrives but when you get a chance I can't wait to hear all about how delivery was!!

Nicki - so glad your appt with the doc went well and is doing the testing you need. Your new doctor sounds MUCH better!!! I take baby aspirin all the time. My doc said that there are a lot of benefits to taking it. I don't think you need to wait until your BFP. 

Emme - so glad your appointment went well!!! Wow your almost 11 week now, you will be out of the first tri in no time!!! :yipee:

NSN - Its always so great to hear from you. 7 weeks left... how time flies!!! Thanks for the info on the OPK's. I was asking about them and may pick some up this week. 

Soop - How are you feeling? Have you been able to see the doc yet?

Wookie - How are you doing?

:wave: to anyone I missed. 

AFM - CD 6 for me today. AF is just about coming to an end, down to just some spotting now. DH will be out of town for a couple days starting on CD 17 this month so hopefully I O earlier so I don't miss my "window".


----------



## Madeline

oh Beach Chica Fx for this month I have everything crossed for you xxx Some boating relaxation sounds pretty good to me how lovely lol I didn't know that re temp spikes and ovulation I wonder what that would look like on a chart...

Hi Lady I hope you are not to tired of all the waiting :) thinking of you and checking frequently for news it is so exciting :)

Hi Emme, Wookie, Soop, NSN, Nicki, Thurl looking forward to latest news about your progress. xx

Great news Acylobes xx

Had my next blood test this morning, could hardly make it as I have come down again w an unbelievable flu second one is 6 wks...not sure wat I can or can't take but my temp was rising last night and the night before so took a couple of panadol hopefully thats not bad. I am off to c GP today to get some advice and not leaving without something even if its a placebo. lol Nervous about todays results now that i have this flu but can't do anything about it so just going w it.

It is freezing here when I dropped my partner at work yesterday it was -6 unbelievable! I think I am experiencing cross globe warm weather envy lol enjoy the warmth everyone xxx

Madeline xxx


----------



## Madeline

quick update - my test results at 4500 today so doubling every 24 hours U/S in 3 weeks as gyno is away where they will check for twins apparently and hopefully only find one. xx

Madeline xxx


----------



## BeachChica

That's great Madeline. Congrats!!!


----------



## Misswish

Hi everyone, 
Just wanted to update you on how my scan went on the 29th June. It went really well! Was so exciting saw Bubs heartbeat & then saw another heartbeat!! I'm having twins:):). Was so shocked. I think my heart nearly pounded out of my chest. My sister went with me & was a gr8 support. They measured at 7wks5days last fri & just hope & pray they keep growing healthy. Got my appt with my doctor on wed. My hubby freaked out but we are both really excited. Their heart beats were 156& 155 beats per min. The sonogramer teased me by saying there was a third baby in there but luckily there is only two! Still can't believe it. Have been feeling pretty average but if it means they are healthy I don't mind.


----------



## Madeline

OMG MIsswish! Congratulations I am so happy for your that is wonderful news :hugs: a real milestone for you and your bees :flower:

madeline xxx


----------



## wookie130

Misswish!!! Huge congrats! Twins are so amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd love to have twins or trips myself!


----------



## BeachChica

OMosh Misswish - that is FABULOUS news!! :yipee: I would love to have twins as well!!! I can't remember but were you on Clomid this cycle? Did you get any pics to post? :happydance:


----------



## Emmediva

Congrats Misswish!!! That's awesome, double the joy! :happydance: 
:hi: to everyone, hope all is ok and hoping we get LOTS more
BFP's on this thread!! Tons of Baby :dust: to all


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi everyone - Emme, great news about finding the hb on the scan, really happy for you, as you had that scare a while ago, it's so nice to see that reassurance for you :hugs:

Beach, I'm sorry about your bfn hun. Fx'd for July :hugs: I hope you are ok and that AF has come and gone for you :dust:

Nicki - great news about your doctor, o wonder what your progesterone will be. Also, taking aspirin now rather than at bfp has been what the doc has told me to do....I wish you lots of luck for this month :hugs:*

Lady I hope you are getting on well, for your DD and beyond. I wonder when *lil lady will make her appearance...x

Madeline, Misswish...lovely twin talk! Misswish, that's great news, many congratulations. I too would really like twins, how exciting xxx

Lexi how are you hun? And Thurl? :hug:

Afm...still no word about a scan appt, I'm going to call next week if I haven't heard. Bit pissed off about it really - I know for a fact the place I've been referred to does private scans for quite a few quid, as I enquired before my 2nd mc. And the waiting time I was given then wasn't all this, they haven't even given me a date yet. Another case of money talks....I just wish the NHS could speed this up for me. I'm worrying now about what it is or isn't going to show, I'd just like to know....sigh x


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies! we are so over the moon and on cloud 9! I cant believe im almost out of the first tri! even though it seems like forever away! i'll be out of the first tri by my birthdayyy (8/11).

We're most likely adopting dh's neice's baby--he's 5months old now! and due to the circumstances, he'll most likely be in our home by the end of september! Which is about when we'll find out the sex of this baby!


----------



## wookie130

Ayclobes, congrats on your double joy! An adoption AND your own! AWESOME!

Well, I was going to wait to test on Sunday...but I was feeling miserable and sorry for myself, and I broke down and tested, fully expecting yet another BFN. And lo' and behold, there it was...my 3rd BFP. I'm only 3w5d, and I get my first beta tomorrow, and another on Monday...results will be in on Monday afternoon, to see if this one is progressing. Hoping and praying and BEGGING God that this one actually sticks.


----------



## Emmediva

Sooper, I know, I was shocked, in a good way :thumbup:, I was totally expecting the worst. That spotting at 7 weeks scared the hell outta me :blush: I know I was a mad woman at the time... I like being proven wrong :) I hope you get an appointment soon for your scan, it sucks that those people are taking their dear time :grr: 

Wooks, once again congratulations, and ask for the progesterone supplements!! Lots of baby :dust: I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Ayc congratulations, sounds like it's all falling into place for you x

Wookie, I'm made up for you, what great news you bring! Big big :hug: and Fx'd for you.

Emme, I'm so pleased it's all on the up for you and thanks, yeah hope a date comes through soon :hugs:

Happy weekend all xxx


----------



## Misswish

Congrats Wookie that's gr8 news:) 
Ayclobes congrats on the double joy coming into your home & lovely that you are going to look after dhs niece.
I hope soop you get the scan you want soon. Would be frustrating.
Hi to everyone esle 
I'm not on clomid. I'm taking low dose aspirin & progesterone pessaries. Im also having accupunture. Twins runs in my family on my dads side. I have twin aunties & twin cousins. Also DHs brother has twin daughters. Not sure if that makes a difference. I asked whether they could tell whether they are fraternal or identical but they can't tell. I've always joked about having twins so it's amazing. Just keep hoping everything keeps going well. Was interesting talking to someone yest at my work that has twins, didn't let on that I'm having them too.


----------



## wookie130

I've got some progesterone suppositories now...the doc finally caved! She probably wishes I'd just leave them all alone up there at the clinic! LOL!


----------



## Madeline

Congrats Wookie that is such fantastic news :hugs::hugs:
Soop I am so sorry you have to put up with that process which seems way to slow and unfair. I hope you can get your scan soon :hugs:
hope you are well Emme xx
Acylobes - Congrats on you upcoming adoption :hugs:
Hey BeachChica thinking of you :hugs:


Madeline xx


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies! we're super excited! my sil keeps telling me that we're pushing irish twins--siblings born less than a year apart! I have zero appetite, and im exhausted. I've been craving a chicken sandwich from bk with cheese, bacon and lots of pickles on it! annnd some icecream from dairy queen! ahhhhh!


----------



## wookie130

Oooh! Dairy Queen sounds diviiiinnnne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A Reeces Peanut Butter Cup Blizzard or Brownie/oreo hot fudge sundae!!!!!!!!! My ass is getting bigger just thinking about ice cream today.


----------



## Emmediva

Ok you guys so I am freaking out again... I just went to the restroom and when I wiped I had blood, and it's more than when I spotted barely.... You could see the blood on the toilet paper :cry: I'm so scared y'all... Just when I was thinking all was going good I get this :cry:


----------



## wookie130

Emme, this sounds so much like one of my besties IRL...she bled/spotted/bled throughout the entire first trimester, and her pregnancy was considered a "threatened miscarriage."

Well, Ms. Threatened Miscarriage's name is Zoey Christine, and she's due mid-Aug, and is currently 3.4 lbs, and kicking momma regularly. 

Get to a doc and get scanned again...it's your best and only real reassurance. There's NO shame in it, particularly when you've had recurrent losses, and bleeding with the current baby.

:hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Hello ladies! Sorry i have not posted for ages, i have been reading just feeling really tired. Everything you read says energy level improve now, im still waiting for it. Sleeping badly every night though. :dohh: Started to put weight on the last couple of weeks, appetite has def increased!

Emme try and get a scan to put your mind at rest, lots of people do bleed and all is ok, hoping the same for you. :hugs:

Wookie congratulations hun! :happydance:

Ayc congrats on the adoption 2 little ones to look after! :happydance:

Misswish wow twins thats amazing but a little scary too! :happydance:

Madeline congrats to you too do you have a scan booked? :thumbup:

Lady is she here yet????? Im dying to read all about it! :hugs:

Nsn itll be you next before we know it! :thumbup:

Soop bloody nhs i hope that you get an appointment through soon its no fun being in limbo, are you still trying in the meantime? :hugs:

:hi: to patiently, nicki, thurl, beach and anyone i forgot.... :hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hey lexi

sorry you are feeling so tired. I hope you start to feel a little better soon and start to get a good nights sleep. Theres nothing like a good nights sleep to make you feel better.

I don't have my scan till July 26th as my gyno is away unfortunately... it feels like a long wait...

Emme i am so sorry of course that would be worrying. I hope you can get in to your Dr for some advice to put your mind at ease.

Lady I hope everything has gone well and when you are strong enough you can give us some exciting news xxx

how is everyone else going?

madeline xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi, I'm still waiting! Just wanted to pop in and let you know that nothing's happened yet - so frustrating!

Congrats Misswish - Twins would be so exciting, but I must admit, I'm glad there's only one in my tummy! 

Lexi, I started to feel better after about 16 weeks, and the lack of sleep has never really improved for me - your body does get more used to it though so hang on in there :hugs:

Congrats wookie! :happydance: Fingers crossed for your betas

Emme, remember your scan showed a HB so you have that to reassure you. If you need to, get to the Drs and arrange another scan. FX everything is still fine.

Ayclobes, glad everything is going well.

Hi Nicki, Soop, Madeleine and everyone else :flower::hugs:. Hope you're enjoying your weekends. I'm watching the Wimbledon final - hopefully the excitement will get this little lady out :winkwink:. If not, I'm going to clean the house and hoover the stairs - what an exciting life I lead!


----------



## Madeline

OMG Lady I can't believe it! i was sure your next post would be the big announcement. Well it will come soon enough but you must be tired of all the waiting :) I am watching the Wimbeldon final as well how could I not and murray is playing so well too its very exciting :)

madeline xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies, 
I wondered if I could join i'm 21 engaged to my partner we've been TTC#1 for a year now and have lost 2 little angels :-( but we're still keeping going


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Bumble! :hugs: So sorry to hear of your losses...we've all been there on this thread. Keep plugging away at it, as that's all you can do!

Lady...ugh! Are you getting impatient? I certainly would be at this point! I'll be sending you "labor and delivery vibes", and hopefully you can get this show on the road!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone, it's been nearly a week and there is so much to catch up on.

Firstly ..... HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you Wookie. I am so happy for you, I've been following your journal and I know its been tough for you so I am delighted for you and your lovely Brad :)

Welcome bumblebee, sorry you find yourself here and sorry for your losses but I hope you find some comfort here.

Emme I'm thinking of you, have you managed to book a scan to reassure you? 

Lady - I hope Wimbledon did the trick! It was very exciting. Looking forward to hearing some news soon.

Lexi hope you're managing to get lots of rest

Ayclobes, wow a baby and an adoption! I think that's amazing, you must be over the moon. 
Same for your misswish with your twins. Awesome.

Beach I hope the egg drops before you DH goes away!

Soop, make sure you nag the Dr again re your scan, they really need a shove to get moving sometimes.

Hello everyone else :)

Afm, cd11 and got a +Opk today. Really early for me, I usually ov cd16 - 19. The line was really strong. Oh well I'll just go with it, DH will be getting lucky tonight :)


----------



## hopestruck

Hello ladies! It's been a while. Just thought I would stop in to let you know where I'm at! Shortly after I introduced myself to this board a couple of months ago, I ended up taking a hiatus from B&B while I did some testing for recurrent M/C. I'm sorry I haven't been more active...this board moves so fast, I find it hard to keep up!

Congrats to the ladies with the new BFPs, and welcome to those who are new here. This really is a lovely group of women.

AFM, the time away from B&B was actually a really nice mental/emotional/physical break to be thinking about things other than TTC for a while! So last week I finally got my results back, and the tests (frustratingly, but I guess thankfully) indicated that all is good, normal, well and healthy. SO, that leaves us in the "unexplained recurrent miscarriage" category. Irritating as heck, but the doctor says I should be glad that there's not something more serious going on that could have other adverse health effects. So I'm trying to stay positive! Apparently my prognosis for having a live birth is still very high...somewhere between 60-80% in my next pregnancy. Here's hoping :)

Since we don't have any real answers, the doctor is going to try baby aspirin + progesterone for my next pregnancy. I was on baby aspirin during the last one, which got farther than the others had. The cytogenetic testing showed that our baby was a chromosomally normal boy :(. I'm really hoping the progesterone will help the next one "stick".

I'm on CD 12 now and waiting to O. OH is out of town from today until Wednesday, so I am KMFX that I don't ovulate until CD 17! (my norm)


----------



## Emmediva

Wookie, thanks so much for sharing your friends story. It gave me more hope.

Lexi, so sorry you're feeling tired but happy all is ok with you. 

Madeline, sorry you have to wait till July 26, it sucks that you have to wait so long. 

Ladyfog, the little lady is probably so snug in your tummy :) I know you are ready to meet her though. Hopefully she decides to come out soon.

Nicki, I hope you catch the egg!! Good luck, go :spermy: go!!

Ayclobes, congratulations on the adoption, I hope all goes ok. Double blessing.

Bumblebee, sorry for your losses and welcome to the group. 

Hopestruck, that's great that the doctor is putting you on baby aspirin & progesterone! Are you already taking the baby aspirin? It's best to start while ttc so more blood flows to your uterus :thumbup:

:wave: hi to everyone else. AFM, I did go to the ER last night. I was just so worried because it was more like light bleeding :cry: anyway I got there and told them what was going on. Got admitted and the doctor said it would either be a miscarriage or a threatened miscarriage... He said he was goigng to check my HCG levels to see if they where within the normal range or not. And they would also do an ultrasound. They did both an abdominal and a vaginal ultrasound. The tech would not tell me anything though :grr: said I had to wait for the doctor to see the images and he would tell me. Anyway I got in at 10:00 p.m. and around 1:30 a.m. the doctor came in to tell me my HCG level was more than 99,000 close to 100,000 and that my ultrasound came back fine, phew, he said beanie was measuring around 11 weeks and hb was 160. :thumbup: so I felt way better. He said to take it easy the next few days since it was a threatened miscarriage. He thinks the trip to Houston and me walking around the next day may have had an impact. So I'm just taking it easy. Thanks for your support ladies :hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi Emme I am so glad you got in to see the doctor and that the results are so good. I don't know anything about a threatened mc but if a few days rest is what you need to do then of course put your feet up. I hope you are feeling better soon xxx
madeline xxx


----------



## hopestruck

Emme, how stressful! I hate it when they won't tell you or at least let you see the numbers/images. I am SO glad to hear that everything is OK though! at over 11 weeks, you are almost in the clear. I'll continue to send positive vibes your way.

Yep, I am already on the baby aspirin :D Doc wants me to start progesterone as soon as I get my BFP, but I'm hearing from some people I should start it right at Ovulation? This is making me a little nervous! However, my losses seem to come a bit later, so I'm thinking early progesterone levels are likely sufficient (I came up in the normal range of the mid-luteal phase in my bloodwork). Does anyone have any thoughts on this?

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks Hopestruck, yeah getting that reassurance from the doctor set my mind at ease. I just hope I don't spot or have any bleeding at all :nope: just seeing red makes my spirit crumble... I took the progesterone once ovulation had been confirmed at 3dpo (I temped daily to ensure OV) and continued it until I tested or AF showed. If BFN I waited 2 days tested again and if BFN again stopped dosage. I am still on it now, taking 200mg vaginally, the doc said oral, but it's best absorbed vaginally since it does not have to get digested.


----------



## Misswish

Hi everyone, 
Sorry Emme that you have to go through that scare would be awful. Glad that you're numbers we're good, the baby is measuring right & has a heartbeat. Taking it easy & resting sounds a very good idea. When does your doc say to stop the progesterone? 
Lady wow I thought the little lady would have made her appearance. I hope it all goes well & can't wait to hear the good news. 
Nicki I hope you catch that egg:) 
Hopestruck my doctor just said to start progesterone as soon as I got bfp since the miscarriages I had were around 8-9&bit weeks. 
Lexi hope your energy levels pick up soon. I've been taking Floradix liquid iron supplement which I think has been helping me. 
Hi to bumblebee & sorry for your losses.


----------



## Emmediva

Misswish, the doctor hasn't told me to stop them. I am going to call later today to tell them about the light bleeding and to ask because I'll be 12 weeks Thursday (God willing) and from what I've heard that's when the placenta takes over.


----------



## lexi374

Emme glad all is ok, i was told to stop the prog at 12 weeks but was a little nervous so i weaned off, cut down to 1 a day for a week then 1 every other day so was off it by 14 weeks. :thumbup:

Hopestruck all my tests were normal too, except i paid to have a uterine biopsy and was found to have high nk cells, so for this pregnancy was on steroids and progesterone til 12 weeks. Lots of people have success with the prog and aspirin though so fx for you. :thumbup:

Welcome bumblebee sorry you find yourself here. :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning ladies!

Emme - thanks for the info on the progesterone! I have no idea what he is going to prescribe but I do like the idea of vaginal rather than oral.

Misswish- thanks for your info! So I guess our doctors are on the same wavelength :) I'm glad to know his advice isn't totally bunk! :)

Lexi - big congrats to you on making it past the dreaded first tri! Its been so long since I have been on here and I am sooo happy to see you are doing well :) Interesting bit on the uterine biopsy...might be something fo us to consider. Was it painful at all?


----------



## lexi374

It was uncomfortable but not unbearable. :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

First beta was 114 (12dpo)
Second beta was 261 (14 dpo...today!)

So...it more than doubled! Yay!!! First ultrasound scheduled for Monday, July 30th, and I'll be 7w1d. I hope I make it that far!


----------



## Memebug6

Hey girls! So happy for all these BFP! I was on here a few months ago after my 3rd miscarriage. Took me a few months for my body to get back on track. Gives me hope! Just finished my first round of Femara with no luck. CD2 now. Hoping this is our month for those of you ttc. Im sooooo ready for a BFP that sticks!


----------



## Sooperhans

Wookie that's great news, so flipping pleased for you!!!! How are you feeling?

Oh no Emme, I'm sorry the spotting/blood has flared up again...I hope everything is fine for you :hugs:

And Lexi, I hope you start getting more energy, it's hard in this weather when it's muggy. This bloody "summer" is a let down! How are you apart from that? :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey Meme...I hope you get your bfp soon, come on July!! Xx


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm basically EXHAUSTED, and have terrible insomnia. It is 3:08 a.m. right now my time. LOL!!! My boobs are sore off and on, my gums bleed when I brush my teeth, I've had a lot of "trapped wind" and constipation (already...sheesh!!!), and I'm hungry all of the time. Last night I HAD to have Chinese food...it was a MUST!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Bless you Wookie, at least there are lots of symptoms to go on, albeit unpleasant ones!

Quick update - I called and chased the scan, I should get my letter this week, the scan itself won't be until the end of July, or thereabouts. Just waiting again isn't it...Pah. Yes Lexi, we've been told to try still, so we have been and trying to stat relaxed....x


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - sorry I have been MIA, Its been a crazy week. Just trying to get caught back up...


Wookie - :yipee: A BFP and your laps look great!! That's fabulous news!!! I have everything crossed for you that this IS your sticky bean!!! When did you start your progesterone?

Emme - So happy that your scan came back great. :happydance: Definitely take it easy!!! 

Soop - I am so mad that your docs are making you wait this long!! Its ridiculous! :growlmad:

Lexi - so sorry you are feeling so tired. Is it all day or just in the evening? 

Lady - any big news yet!!!?? :pink: I am dying to hear! Have you tried some spicy food? 

NSN - How are you doing?

Welcome Bumblebee! So sorry about your losses :hugs:

Madeline - can't wait for your July 26th scan!!! :happydance:

Nicki - Hope you caught that eggie! :sex: 

Hopestruck - welcome back. Sorry your testing did not provide any answers but its good that you can still go on to have another normal pregnancy. I was put on the baby aspirin (all the time), extra folic acid and progesterone (starting 3 DPO) regiment too when I got no answers on my RMC testing so let's hope it works for both of us! 

AFM - I had some EWCM yesterday and the day before which seems early for me. I should have started BDing but DH and I have been so exhausted from the weekend that we didn't :(. I did an OPK last night and it was negative, I do another couple today and regardless I really should get on with it tonight.


----------



## lexi374

wookie130 said:


> Well, I'm basically EXHAUSTED, and have terrible insomnia. It is 3:08 a.m. right now my time. LOL!!! My boobs are sore off and on, my gums bleed when I brush my teeth, I've had a lot of "trapped wind" and constipation (already...sheesh!!!), and I'm hungry all of the time. Last night I HAD to have Chinese food...it was a MUST!!!

I had all of that too!! Well except the chinese bit lol! :thumbup:

Congrats on betas. :happydance:

Soop hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Beach its all the time, i get off to sleep no probs but then wake every 2 hrs in the night, im never getting into a deep sleep, its just dream after dream, i feel shattered every morning! :growlmad:

Good luck with bding! :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Beach, I found out I was pregnant on July 6th (11 dpo), and called my OB for the progesterone suppositories right away that same day, and began taking them that night before bedtime.


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies! dh's great nephew whom we're adopting is 5mo old! Ahh, we'll be parents to 2 under 2 by the time this LO is born. Its exciting, but scary!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks so much BeachChica! Are you guys actively TTC at the moment? I'm on CD 14 today (usually O around CD 16-18), so perhaps we will be testing around the same time! 

Ayclobles, that's wild! How kind of you to adopt your DH's nephew. Sounds like it's going to be an exciting and transformative time for you!


----------



## wookie130

Ayclobes, as wonderful as it sounds to be adopting your little nephew, you'll have your hands FULL by the time your bio baby arrives!!! LOL! Bless you for giving the little guy a loving family, though!


----------



## BeachChica

hopestruck said:


> Thanks so much BeachChica! Are you guys actively TTC at the moment? I'm on CD 14 today (usually O around CD 16-18), so perhaps we will be testing around the same time!

Hopestruck - yes I am back to TTC. My doctor wanted me to take a break after my last MC in January. This is my 3rd cycle back to TTC. It looks like we will be testing about the same time! :) How long are your cycles?


----------



## hopestruck

BeachChica said:


> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much BeachChica! Are you guys actively TTC at the moment? I'm on CD 14 today (usually O around CD 16-18), so perhaps we will be testing around the same time!
> 
> Hopestruck - yes I am back to TTC. My doctor wanted me to take a break after my last MC in January. This is my 3rd cycle back to TTC. It looks like we will be testing about the same time! :) How long are your cycles?Click to expand...

Yay! Cycle buddies :) Mine seem to vary, but usually range from 29-32 days in normal conditions (cycles immediately following miscarriage are always 35 days). I haven't gotten an +OPK yet, but things are seeming pretty fertile down there (slippery CM and high cervix) so I'm thinking it's going to be a shorter cycle this month! My guess is that I will O on the CD 15 or 16, which will make it a 28 or 29 day cycle. I'll probably test on July 23 or 24 (will want to find out before my next doc appointment on the 25th). How about you?


----------



## Emmediva

Hi everyone, quick update, I went to work yesterday and had to leave at 1:00p.m. because I went to the restroom and found a spot of blood mixed with mucus. I immediately told my director & came home to rest. Called my doctor and they said I have to rest, that it's my body's way of telling me to take it easy so I took today off and am bed ridden except for restroom trips. I went and purchased a Sonoline fetal Doppler and was able to hear beanies heartbeat! Mind is at ease now :thumbup: it's nice to have the Doppler at home for reassurance. 

Lexi, I asked the nurse yesterday when I should stop the Progesterone and she said since the doctor didn't say anything at last weeks appointment, to continue them until my next appointment? I don't know :shrug: aren't you supposed to stop at 12 weeks since the placenta takes over? Sigh, don't know if I should cut down to 1 100mg pill a day around Saturday? Thoughts? And why are you waking every 2 hours is it insomnia or just pee trips to restroom? Sorry you are having trouble sleeping :hugs:

Wooks, the beta results are good! Mine was 94 at 13dpo and 272 at 15dpo. And don't worry you will make it to 40 weeks :hugs: we share the appointment date! My next ultrasound is July 30th too. Your symptoms sound great as well, I still have no constipation, am kind of thankful for that :haha:

Meme, this is a lucky thread ;) lots of luck to you, hopefully you get your sticky BFP really soon! :dust:

Sooper, even if you don't have a date yet, at least it's moving along. Hoping you get your appointment before the end of the month. It sucks you have to wait!

Hope, good luck catching the egg this month!

Lady, I hope you are close to meeting the little lady.

:wave: hi to anyone I may have missed.


----------



## hopestruck

Oh Emme, I'm so sorry about your event! Glad to hear everything's OK though, and you were able to hear babe's heartbeat! Amazing!!! I think it's good advice to just take it easy. If nothing else, it will ease your mind and let you relax a little more. :hugs:


----------



## Memebug6

Just wondering if anybody has used Femara? Just finished my first round this past month. Period started 3 days ago but has been super light. Only using liners. Wondering if anybody else has had this happen. I normally have fairly light to med flow cycles but this one is barely there!


----------



## BeachChica

hopestruck said:


> Yay! Cycle buddies :) Mine seem to vary, but usually range from 29-32 days in normal conditions (cycles immediately following miscarriage are always 35 days). I haven't gotten an +OPK yet, but things are seeming pretty fertile down there (slippery CM and high cervix) so I'm thinking it's going to be a shorter cycle this month! My guess is that I will O on the CD 15 or 16, which will make it a 28 or 29 day cycle. I'll probably test on July 23 or 24 (will want to find out before my next doc appointment on the 25th). How about you?

Hope - I seems to be having the same kind of month, no +OPK yet and lots of slippery CM. Based on my temps etc I think I will happen in the next couple days for me as well. :thumbup: I need to get going on the BDing TONIGHT!!! :winkwink:


----------



## BeachChica

Emme - quite a scare you've been having! Definitely take it easy! Does your work know you are pregnant? 

Meme - I have not used Femera but I do know that it can thin the lining of your uterus and make for lighter periods. A girl in another thread was having this problem too and had to stop and take something to thicken it again. Did your doc prescribe this? I would definitely mention it in case there is another brand that doesn't cause as much thinning.


----------



## wookie130

BeachChica said:


> Emme - quite a scare you've been having! Definitely take it easy! Does your work know you are pregnant?
> 
> Meme - I have not used Femera but I do know that it can thin the lining of your uterus and make for lighter periods. A girl in another thread was having this problem too and had to stop and take something to thicken it again. Did your doc prescribe this? I would definitely mention it in case there is another brand that doesn't cause as much thinning.

I thought Clomid thinned the lining, and Femara doesn't?


----------



## hopestruck

Beach - good luck to you!!! :happydance: I ended up getting a nearly positive OPK yesterday afternoon, and today my temps were slightly higher so I fear ovulation is immanent...and yet my OH is out of town till 11pm today! Thinking we may miss our chance this month but HOPING we don't! Have fun and let's keep in touch during the 2WW :)


----------



## Emmediva

BeachChica said:


> Emme - quite a scare you've been having! Definitely take it easy! Does your work know you are pregnant?

Yeah, I had to tell my director right away because of my doctor appointments. I was very worried because I'd just got the job, but when I accepted the offer I don't even know I was pregnant :nope: fortunately she is very understanding and from what I've seen, they are family oriented. Lots of pregnant women work there. :thumbup:

I couldn't go to work today either, I felt so bad having to call and tell her. :blush: I threw up yesterday afternoon around 6, again around 4 a.m., 6 a.m. & at 9:50 a.m. :sick: I feel like crap, I don't know if it was something I ate or MS. My stomach feels like its burning up, terrible horrible heartburn feeling x's 4. My throat hurts from throwing up, I can't even swallow :( Can MS start this late??! :sick:
I told my OH to get me some Gatorade and apple juice but my mom said sprite and saltine crackers are better. I need to get better! I need to work, I'm not getting paid for sick time yet! :cry:


----------



## wookie130

Emmediva said:


> BeachChica said:
> 
> 
> Emme - quite a scare you've been having! Definitely take it easy! Does your work know you are pregnant?
> 
> Yeah, I had to tell my director right away because of my doctor appointments. I was very worried because I'd just got the job, but when I accepted the offer I don't even know I was pregnant :nope: fortunately she is very understanding and from what I've seen, they are family oriented. Lots of pregnant women work there. :thumbup:
> 
> I couldn't go to work today either, I felt so bad having to call and tell her. :blush: I threw up yesterday afternoon around 6, again around 4 a.m., 6 a.m. & at 9:50 a.m. :sick: I feel like crap, I don't know if it was something I ate or MS. My stomach feels like its burning up, terrible horrible heartburn feeling x's 4. My throat hurts from throwing up, I can't even swallow :( Can MS start this late??! :sick:Click to expand...

I suppose it's possible, Emme! Glad to hear you're picking up baby on the doppler!


----------



## lexi374

Emmediva said:


> Hi everyone, quick update, I went to work yesterday and had to leave at 1:00p.m. because I went to the restroom and found a spot of blood mixed with mucus. I immediately told my director & came home to rest. Called my doctor and they said I have to rest, that it's my body's way of telling me to take it easy so I took today off and am bed ridden except for restroom trips. I went and purchased a Sonoline fetal Doppler and was able to hear beanies heartbeat! Mind is at ease now :thumbup: it's nice to have the Doppler at home for reassurance.
> 
> Lexi, I asked the nurse yesterday when I should stop the Progesterone and she said since the doctor didn't say anything at last weeks appointment, to continue them until my next appointment? I don't know :shrug: aren't you supposed to stop at 12 weeks since the placenta takes over? Sigh, don't know if I should cut down to 1 100mg pill a day around Saturday? Thoughts? And why are you waking every 2 hours is it insomnia or just pee trips to restroom? Sorry you are having trouble sleeping :hugs:
> 
> Wooks, the beta results are good! Mine was 94 at 13dpo and 272 at 15dpo. And don't worry you will make it to 40 weeks :hugs: we share the appointment date! My next ultrasound is July 30th too. Your symptoms sound great as well, I still have no constipation, am kind of thankful for that :haha:
> 
> Meme, this is a lucky thread ;) lots of luck to you, hopefully you get your sticky BFP really soon! :dust:
> 
> Sooper, even if you don't have a date yet, at least it's moving along. Hoping you get your appointment before the end of the month. It sucks you have to wait!
> 
> Hope, good luck catching the egg this month!
> 
> Lady, I hope you are close to meeting the little lady.
> 
> :wave: hi to anyone I may have missed.


Glad you heard the heartbeat its reassuring isnt it! :thumbup:

Umm re prog maybe as you have had bleeding etc it would be best to stay on it til your next appointment, it certainly wont do any harm. :hugs:

Im not sure if i wake cos i need the toilet or i wake anyway and then think ill go to the toilet...? :shrug: but there's certainly a lot of pee trips! 

Sorry your not feeling good i hope the sickness is a one off. :hugs:


----------



## Memebug6

Beach/wookie- thanks for the input!! I called this morning to ask my doctor but of course she was busy so they had me talk to the medical assistant. I explained to her what was going on and she replied 'sometimes birth control can thin your lining'. She obviously didnt know what Femara was so I told her what it was and she just said 'oh it can happen with that too' so im not positive i got a correct answer or not. Starting round 2 tomorrow so I guess we will see. I tried looking it up on the internet but didnt find much


----------



## Ladyfog

Just popping in for a quick update - sorry for the selfish post!

Well, I'm still waiting!!! I've been in early labour on an off for 3 days now - I keep going to be bed with bad cramps/contractions and then they slow down and go by morning. It's so frustrating!

Had a visit to the midwife today and she checked and I'm 2-3cms dilated so we're getting there slowly but surely. She could feel baby's head so she's low down and we're ready to go, I just need to get my contractions to stay and get worse! 

Things are on the go again now so I'm hoping my contractions continue to build today and I make it to active labour so I actually get to have this baby!! 

Hopefully my next update will be to say I'm finally a mummy!


----------



## wookie130

Oh! OH!!! Ladyfog, good luck to you!!!!!!!! Sounds like in the next day (or two) you'll finally have your little girl! 

Here's to a smooth labor and delivery! Best of luck, and take care!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey ladies....Emme I hope today has been better for you? Lexi take it easy and Lady wow so close for you!! Have the contractions been v painful or bearable?
Nicki, Thurl, Beach, Never, Wookie and anyone else, how are you? I hope you get lucky tonight, I'm going to get a dtd in as well. I think I've ov'd or near to it but not had as much ewcm as last month. Hmmmm who knows!? Xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thinking of you lots Lady xxx


----------



## lexi374

Good luck lady!!!!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Soop, so far they are bearable - like really nasty period pains that build and then go away with bad leg ache. It may sound a bit weird but they remind me of my 2nd (earlier/easier) miscarriage. I'm kind of waiting for them to get to the same level as my first miscarriage, which was sooo painful that I went to another place really. In a strange way I think the pain of my miscarriages has prepared me for labour as I've already felt a similar type of pain. This time though it's going to have a happy ending :flower:


----------



## Emmediva

Good luck Lady!!! I hope labor is not bad nor long for you. 

Sooper, I'm a little better, I threw up last night again and just couldn't take it so I took Prilosec, it did help but since I wasn't sure if it was ok to take again I called the doctor 1st thing this morning. They told me she was out of the office for the week! WTH?! :grr: anyway a nurse called me back and I explained everything. She said not to take anymore Prilosec but that I could take Prevacid so that's what I did. I feel much better, but throat is so sore, I have trouble swallowing :(


----------



## hopestruck

Best of luck during labor Lady! Sending all the best positive, calming vibes to you during this time. Look forward to hearing about baby!


----------



## Sooperhans

Lady you'll be fine and although you have had previous painful experiences, I'm sad for those but pleased that it has prepared you in some way x

Emme, sorry you aren't right, keep resting up lots xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Lady any update today?? X


----------



## BeachChica

Lady - Hopefully things will go smoothly and not too painful! 

Hope - looks like you got a positive OPK yesterday, I did too!!! :happydance:

Soop - If your close to O you will be on the same cycle this month as well. I have everything crossed for you. 

Emme - Hope you are feeling a little better today. 

:wave: Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach, let's all get our bfps together!!!! Lots of luck to you...x


----------



## BeachChica

Sooperhans said:


> Beach, let's all get our bfps together!!!! Lots of luck to you...x

That sounds like a great plan!!! :hugs: FX for you too!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Beach - yep, finally got my POS OPK and had a good temp shift today! yes! Congrats to you on yours as well! So looks like testing will be around the 24th for me (12dpo). I have a doc appt on the 25th so I'd like to know beforehand what I need to talk to him about :) How about for you?

Sooperhans, are you in the 2WW with us too? Hope so!


----------



## BeachChica

Hope - looks like I will be testing about the 25th also! :thumbup:


----------



## hopestruck

Awesome. Im excited!


----------



## thurl30

:hi: ladies, how are you all doing?

Wookie massive congratulations to you, that's lovely news :hugs: xx

Lady really excited to hear you're nearly there, good luck with the rest of labour and lookig forward to hearing some more exciting news from you soon :hugs: xx

Beach, Soop, Madeline, Lexi, Nicki, Emme and everyone else I have missed :hugs: xx

So I got back from a little holiday with my family earlier in the week, and then work has been hectic so I haven't logged on for ages, sorry to have just disappeared, looks like I have missed loads. I'm feeling abit lousy too, I'm on CD37 and still no af, I had cramping this morning so thought I would see her at next loo visit but nothing! I have a blocked ear, and I'm proper tired so think I just need to chill out this weekend and hopefully she will show up. Hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Thurl, sorry you are not feeling well. Don't you just love it when you're body starts feeling like its falling apart...??? I have those days often!!! Ugh!
With being on CD 37... how long are your cycles usually? Have you done a HPT just to check on things? ... you never know!!! :)


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, ^^^ what Beach said! Maybe it's preggo symptoms? Crossing my fingers & toes for you! Come on lucky thread, more BFPs for all TTC! Tons of baby :dust:


----------



## thurl30

:hi: Beach and Emme

I did a cb didgi yesterday which told me loud and clear in letters that it was negative. My cycles are all over the place, taking this long isn't unusual for me it's just frustrating. TMI coming up!!!!!! I had a very small bit of brown type stuff this morning when I went to the loo but nothing else so maybe it's an early sign that af is going to arrive in the next few days :shrug: It doesn't feel normal this month, so hopefully it will just arrive, go and August will be the month! :)

How are you both doing? xx


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, digis are not good in the real early days, have you done a FRER? Those are better, get the pink dye test if possible. I still have hope for you this month, especially if you say it doesn't feel normal. Ooh I hope it's another BFP :hugs:
AFM, I'm doing good sickness seems to have subsided though I get nauseaus more... Really thinking I'm getting MS at 12 weeks lol. And I don't want it :nope: I am perfectly content just hearing beanies heartbeat at home on the Doppler with no MS :haha: OH and I think I heard the baby move!! Weird sound on Doppler :haha: hadn't heard it before, sounded like muffled thumps in water :cloud9:


----------



## thurl30

Thanks hun, I did use a FRER last saturday because we were going to a theme park and I wanted to rule it out before I went on big rides, but today I am probably about 13 / 14 dpo so I would have thought it would show by now :shrug: My boobs are a bit sore but not pregant sore so I do think af is on the way, I have had a tiny bit of pink today so I reckon I'm just easing in to it this month where as normally she arrives full on instantly! :witch: I am going to try evening primrose oil and agnus castus next cycle, I'm wondering actually whether anyone has tried these?

Sorry to hear you have been feeling sick, but so pleased to see you are nearly out of your first tri, that's really exciting, and great news that you can hear the hb I bet that's amazing. Just think how much the feeling sick will be worth it :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, I took Vitex (Agnus Cactus) and Evening Primrose when I got my 1st BFP, I also took Mucinex to get good Cervical Mucus, it does work. But I found Soy Isoflavones aka Natures Clomid worked better for me, it gave me good ovulation :thumbup: I never had a problem with ovulation (that I knew of, FF always showed O) but wanted to ensure it happened and took them and here I am :) so I am all Pro herbal supplements! I you take Vitex and EPO make sure it's only until O has been confirmed because it can cause uterine contractions later. Oh and take CoQ10, good for the egg.
And yeah I'll take the sickness anytime if beanie is ok :) it's all worth it. I think he/she is growing lots because I've had dull cramps more like soreness in my abdomen since yesterday. Woke up this morning and first thing I did was turn on the Doppler, got beanies heartbeat within 2 minutes :thumbup: :)


----------



## Misswish

Lady goodluck to you & hope the rest of the labour goes well. Yes this time will be a happy ending:) can't wait to hear the good news. 
Hope, sooperhans, Beach sending you all baby dust. 
I also used vitex & epo. 
Emme sorry to hear you aren't feeling well but glad you keep hearing baby's heartbeat. 
I have another scan nxt fri. Hoping all is fine. Been still having m/s with is reassuring.


----------



## thurl30

Emme thanks for the info, I am going to look in to Soy, did you speak to your doctor before taking it? I think my biggest issue is ovulation, and my cycle lengths are so all over the place, so I think it would help me, I don't know that much about it's success rates though, but it's worth a try :) xx

Misswish how are you getting on? Good luck with your next scan xx


----------



## Misswish

Thanks Thurl I'm a bit anxious about the scan & hope all is well. Feeling pretty good really. Just get indigestion & nausea but haven't vomited lately just gag a bit. Started to eat a bit more. Went for a walk today & felt so unfit & a bit out of breath. Usually do a few hiccups after eating. Does anyone esle do that. 
Emme my cycles were a bit all over the place as well. It was frustrating. so I took chaste tree ( vitex Agnes) also macca capsules to regulate my cycle. Also took a supplement for my thyroid as I go to a naturopath & accupunturist. Also took EPO to help cervical mucus & just took it from period to ouvlation. They seemed to all help regulate my cycle. I take floradix liquid iron for energy. Yeah look into soy I don't know much about it. Good luck & hope you find something to help regulate them. :)


----------



## wookie130

Just a head's up this morning...pop on over to Patiently's journal!!!

(You'll see!!!)


----------



## ayclobes

I'll be 10w on wednesday..and i think my ms has become more regular..i was so nauseas for awhile today, but for the life of me i could not throw anything up! so frustrating! how has everyone been? any new bfps?


----------



## Neversaynever

Hey ladies...flying visit to see how everyone is doing?

LF...your princess must be here by now surely :hugs:

Someone asked about soy...there is a thread on here somewhere...I also have a couple of friends on here that used it and got their BFP's too.

:dust: :hugs: and everything...will have more time to post after this week so will be keeoping my beady eye on you lot and hoping for some more BFP;s along with extra sticky :dust:

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey Never - I know, I keep wondering about Lady! Hope to hear good news soon. How are you doing? Thanks for the :dust: I have tried to catch it this month, hope so! Xx


----------



## wookie130

We may not be hearing much from Lady, as she's either in the process of delivering her little girl, or she's gearing up to take her home, or she's had her, and is home, and is busy every waking (and sleeping) moment! Let's hope so, anyway! LOL!


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Hope everyone is ok today :hugs:

So I have given in and am going to have a go at temping, I totally don't understand what I am doing, and am now trying to figure out how to make my chart available to view on here! anyway if I can stick at it then any help trying to analyse my chart will be appreciated :) xx


----------



## wookie130

Thurl, are you going through Fertility Friend?

Get a basal body temperature thermometer...I bought mine at Walgreens. Set your alarm for the same time every morning, with your thermom right next to it, and as soon as it goes off to wake you, pop it in, wait for the beep, turn it off, and hopefully, it will have an auto-memory feature, when you turn it back on, it gives you your last temp. Don't get up, get out of bed, or even speak before that temp is taken! Then, put your temp into FF's "Enter data" tab. If you wake in the middle of the night unexpectedly, take your temp right when you wake up, and record it, unless you're able to get a solid 4 or 5 hours after you go back to bed...then you can just go with your temp that you take when your alarm goes off. It must be the same time every morning, and it's most reliable if you've had at least 4 hours of interrupted sleep!


----------



## thurl30

Hi Wookie, thanks for the info, I am going through Fertility friend, and I'm setting my alarm for 6am every day eek! I'm excited trying all these different things :) 

Hope you're feeling ok :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Good luck on ff Thurl, I haven't ruled out using it again, having a break from temping though after 2 months, I'm a bad sleeper and it didn't help that! But I hope you get on well.

I chased about the scan today as still no letter...they called back and claim they sent it on Fri, they also told me the date in the message.....30th July. So the day before my first dd then, god knows how I'm going to feel, thinking what I could have had and instead I'm going to be poked and prodded to see if anything is wrong. Thinking about how long ago I originally went to the docs, I thought I would avoid it a bit more. At least I have a date now though x


----------



## Madeline

hi ladies

haven't been around for the last couple of weeks I think. I hope you don't mind but I need to just tell you wats been going on forgive me if this is a bit depressing. 

I have developed serious morning sickness condition and my quality of life has completely deteriorated. 

Things are pretty bad....i didn't think anything could get in the way of how happy I would b once I got my BFP but I was wrong. My gyno is away till next week but I insisted on an ultrasound from this GP I went to see. There is a gestational sac a foetal pole which is normal and a heartbeat of 150 but the placenta has a couple of dark spots which don't look normal - with the severe nausea and high HCG levels it could mean partial mole although this seems uncertain they want to do another U'S in a couple of weeks.

I had no idea that it was possible to get this sick. I think I am experiencing depression and some anxiety. They have tried to give me drugs for the nausea but no real improvement. 

Sorry to be so down...this has put a massive strain on my relationship and we r both rethinking whether to go ahead with this as we can't see how we will cope w my being so ill all the time. I feel so guilty to be ruining my partners experience of this and he doesn't want to c me go through this and thinks we should end it. He thinks my body is telling me something is wrong w the pregnancy and that might b why I am so incredibly sick and debilitated.

I haven't been well enough to read over how everyone is going but the moment i am well enough I will. I have been thinking of you all and hoping that you are well and getting closer to your BFP's.

best wishes and thank you for listening xx
madeline xxx


----------



## wookie130

Madeline, that sounds awful. What are the chances that you've developed hyperemesis already? That's probably more likely than a partial molar pregnancy, which is quite rare. For your sake, I really hope this is not the case. And DO NOT listen to your partner if he's pressuring you to end the pregnancy. He is wrong. Maybe there IS something wrong, but there's just as much of a chance that there isn't at this point. When is your next scan?

Hang in there. Being that sick puts a damper on EVERYTHING!


----------



## Madeline

hi wookie 

thks for being so lovely xxx don't worry my partner isn't pressuring me if anything it took a few days for him to really understand how sick i am. hyperemesis thats wat the doctor wrote down. thats wat they r trying to treat me for. i am calling th gp's surgery tomoro to see if there are any diagnostic tests they can do re the possibility of partial molar pregnancy, it is rare but so is hyperemesis and apparently severe nausea is one of the symptoms they look for along w high hcg levels and a few other things.

i have a scan next thurs but that may b too early they indicated 2 wks from today for the next one. i will know more tomro i think. i am not prepared to wait 2 wks they r going to have to do some other tests to make sure its nothing bad.

how r u doing? i hope everything is ok?

madeline xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone, have had such a busy week I haven't checked in for a while. Work was just frantic but had a four day weekend for DHs birthday which was fab, such fun!

Hope all the pg ladies are feeling well. Waiting patiently for news from Lady! Madeline, so sorry you are feeling so rough, it sounds just awful. I can't imagine as I've only ever had a bit of nausea but please don't rush into anything. I really hope things pick up for you soon.

Thurl I'm going to temp next month too. I meant to start this month but had a dead battery in my thermometer and then because of abnormally early +Opk I completely missed the window. Will be calling on the advice of you guys when the time comes.

Emme I m thinking about looking into soy iso-thingys. I don't even know if I have a prob with ov but (this odd month aside) I'm usually a bit later than I'd like and ive heard it's much more natural than clomid which the Dr mentioned last time. Do you know if there are any side effects? Where do you get it?

Afm, I'm 8dpo but don't think I'm in with a real shot this month. Got 2 :sex: in before ov but DH then developed a bad back for a week. He said I was more than welcome to try but he wouldnt be able to move at all! The humiliation factor was too high :) I thought I'm not that desperate lets wait til next month when he can put a bit of effort in too!

Fx for all of you in the 2ww x


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Madeline, I am so sorry for all that you are going through. I really wish your partner would be much more supportive for you through all this. I am really praying that everything will be fine for you and that if you do get some good news your relief will help keep you postive though your illness. 

Thurl/Nicki - I would be happy to help with your charts if you have questions. You can click my chart below as well and take a look if you want to compare with yours.


----------



## wookie130

Madeline, so far so good...I think! My first miscarriage was a MMC last year, and I thought everything was fine and dandy when it wasn't, so naturally, I'm very insecure that this will not be my rainbow baby. My first scan will be when I'm 7w1d, on July 30th...hopefully I'll see a heartbeat for once!

Also, there's a gal on here who has had multiple losses, and is just recovering from a very serious bout of hyperemesis...her screen name is Mrskg...she's a lovely gal, if you wanted to peek at her journal. Perhaps she could give you some advice, also!


----------



## Emmediva

Madeline, I'm sorry to hear you are having a hard time. Do you feel like lots of heartburn? If so try Prevacid, that has helped me tremendously. Also try Ginger & Peppermint tea. Hopefully the tests give you more answers. 

Nicki, I got the Soy Isoflavones at a health store. Any vitamin/health store should carry them. I did not have issues ovulating, this just helped me ensure a strong ovulation. I took them from cd 5-9, ovulated cd15. I did not notice any side effects, but I also took Maca root, CoQ10, baby aspirin & prenatal supplements. I'm fixing to give all my stash of pharmaceuticals to a friend that has irregular periods, hoping she can get preggo too :thumbup: I noted what I took for this pregnancy in my journal I'll look through and see if I can get more info lol it's been awhile :)

Wooks & Sooper, July 30th is our day!! :hugs: 

Beach, how are you doing? 

Thurl, temping is great, love FF, it helped me lots :thumbup: good luck. 

Lady, hope your princess is here.

:wave: hi to anyone I may have missed.

AFM, 2 more days and I'll be 13 weeks!! Eeek!!! :happydance: have had nausea & gagging every day, very tired, lots of peeing (4x's a night) abdomen sore & crampy (ligaments stretching) lower back pain has started, boobs are sore, nipples still peeling, but hearing my baby's heartbeat makes it all worthwhile :cloud9: I can't wait till July 30th so I can see the baby again!!! So excited :happydance:


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Soop sorry to hear about the timing of your appointment, but atleast you have a date and hopefully you can get sorted and get your bfp, anytime you need to talk it out just come on here, my first dd is approaching too it sucks, but we just have to think we will get there :hugs:

Madeline sorry to hear you have been so poorly, I have everything crossed for you that it will all be ok, thinking of you :hugs:

Nicki you made me chuckle with your dh bad back :sex: situation :haha: I am stocked up on Soya Isoflavones now, I got mine from Tesco, I'm nervous about taking them because it says 1 a day on the pack and clearly I am going to take more so goodness knows what they could do to me but I am willing to give anything a shot! Do you take anything at the moment? I just started Evening Primrose oil capsules too :hugs:

Beach thanks for the offer of help, I'm definately going to need it I haven't got a clue how to read the chart, it's shot up today though which already looks a bit strange, mind you I'm a rubbish sleeper so although I am taking my temp at the same time every day, the chances of me having 4 hours undisturbed sleep is pretty slim so I reckon that will affect the results. Hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Emme not long now until you get to see your little beanie again, really happy for you and looking forward to hearing about it :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Emme, I'll have a route through your journal to find out what the magic ingredients were :)

Thurl - right I'll head to tesco. Aside from my gazilion vitamins I'm just taking EPO at the mo in the first half of my cycle but only one capsule a day and I haven't noticed much , if any, of an increase in Ewcm. Was going to try grapefruit juice this month too but ov got me a week earlier than usual so I didn't get much of a chance. 

Hey Soop, glad you got an appointment, hope the time flies by x


----------



## Emmediva

Nicki, I found it page 44, I wrote down exactly what I was going to take mg & days. LOL


----------



## Nicki123

Found it!! Thank you Emme :) I will look into the wild yam root and maca root, never heard of these. Have any uk ladies tried them and where do you get such a thing? Might just start with the iso flavones but it's good to have other options lined up.


----------



## BeachChica

Thurl- looking forward to helping with your chart so ask anytime. After a couple months of logged history in there it will start to predict you O Days so you can prepare and the estimates get more accurate the more you use it. Also, be sure to log other things like CM, symptoms etc, all that helps and I like to look back at my previous months to check for patterns. Good luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi ladies,

Well so far so good I am 3 days late but after having 2 miscarriages i'm reluctant to do a test until I am a week late and practically know for sure as I keep loosing at exactly 6 weeks and we get sooo excited each time. I am worried if I am at the moment as I've just started a new job and it was very last minute or we would've held off trying a little while until i'd settle there as I am on 6 month probation with shift patterns but by Law they couldn't sack me if I were pregnant I just hope they wouldn't be able to think up a reason if that's the case. How're u ladies doing??


----------



## Joanne1311

Hi, I am five days late and to scared to test as I have no symptoms only cramping and I don't like the disappointment . I have had four miscarriages since my son he is three and I seem to lose them just over four weeks but I always have strong pregnancy symptons with them. I am waiting till the weekend to so we are to trying not to get our hopes up. But think positive as my mum would say hope you will get a :bfp:and a sticky one, xxxx


----------



## wookie130

Best of luck to you both, Bumblebee and Joanne! Hope to hear you both get sticky BFP's!


----------



## thurl30

Nicki I started the soy tonight, I took 80mg, along with evening primrose oil and folic acid. My dh said he was worried about how many pills I'm taking so he made me write down what and how much I was taking in case anything happened..bless him :thumbup: With regards to the Maca, I actually bought my dh some Maca tablets from H&B at the weekend, apparently it's super good for :spermy: 

Beach thanks for the info and advice, my chart already looks dodgy though, I don't think I am taking my temperature right because all it's done is a big spike, will be interested to see what happens tomorrow morning, does a persons temp usually rise or go down as you finish your af? I really am so new to the whole temping thing :shrug: 

Good luck Bumblebee and Joanne :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

Bumblebee & Joann, good luck this cycle, I hope you get your BFP lots of sticky baby :dust: to you gals.

Thurl, Maca root also helps with miscarriage, google it. I hope you get your BFP, & don't take Soy for more than 5 days. Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Pipinha

Hi ladies, I'm new to the thread but it definitely sound like the one for me. Trying since March 2009, 5 mc around 12 weeks and a beautiful little girl that never got to see her mommy. Praying and hoping for lucky number 7( month and baby).

Baby dust for all


----------



## hopestruck

Welcome Pipinha, sorry that you have found yourself here. I hope this thread will provide you with lots of love and support on your journey! :hugs:


----------



## Joanne1311

It's really comforting to know that someone else knows how you feel, as all my friends at home just don't get it, thank you ladies and I will try those, what are they vitamins do you get it from h & b. still no :witch: feeling very snotty today, but nothing else. it's a shame I can't get over my fear just to test and enjoy being pregnant other than just waiting to miscarry, it's a shame but I'm thinking positive , and the app positive pregnancy is helping i think , lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Misswish

Sorry you have been so sick Madeline. Sounds horrible. I hope you can get some help & answers. Thinking of you xx
Hi Pipinha, sorry for your losses. I hope you find the support you need here. It's definately good being able to talk to others who have been through similiar circumstances. 
Hi Joanne hoping you get your BFP. It sure is scary thinking about testing! So upsetting if it's not positive but also scary if it is & doesn't work out again:( that's exactly it you have to keep positive & believing that you will get your little baby soon. 
I have my ultra sound tomorrow feeling scared & a little excited. Just praying it's good news. Can't face bad news. I've vomited the last couple mornings & lots of gagging. My DH is home from work so feeling happy. 
Hi to everyone esle.


----------



## Joanne1311

Misswish said:


> Sorry you have been so sick Madeline. Sounds horrible. I hope you can get some help & answers. Thinking of you xx
> Hi Pipinha, sorry for your losses. I hope you find the support you need here. It's definately good being able to talk to others who have been through similiar circumstances.
> Hi Joanne hoping you get your BFP. It sure is scary thinking about testing! So upsetting if it's not positive but also scary if it is & doesn't work out again:( that's exactly it you have to keep positive & believing that you will get your little baby soon.
> I have my ultra sound tomorrow feeling scared & a little excited. Just praying it's good news. Can't face bad news. I've vomited the last couple mornings & lots of gagging. My DH is home from work so feeling happy.
> Hi to everyone esle.

Hope all goes well tomorrow and thank you, how far along are you ? Did you have any symptoms before the vomiting? 
:flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hi ladoes...just nipping in...

Welcome to the new ladies...I am sorry that you find yourself here :hugs:

Just a gentle reminder that this is a thread for ladies that are TTC their first child...not that I wish to sound harsh...just want to keep it fair for the ladies in here.

Also...there are several ladies that have been on the thread for a while that have now gotten their BFP's so please be aware that they also post in here from time to time to give continued support to the other ladies :flower:

So,

LF...where is that update :haha:

Wookie..hope you're hanging in there :hugs:

Beach...thanks for helping peeps with temps etc chucking you :dust:

Thurl...nicki...can't rememeber which one of you has jacked int he temping for a coupe of months...I have heard the CBFM is a great alternative and fairly reliable once it recognises your patterns. Also...soy..there is a thread on here about how much and when to take..I think some people increase the dosage over the days...some just do a set dosage but either way...good luck :hugs:

Soop...I am sorry you have your scan before your EDD :hugs: those dates are always tough. Here's hoping they find sod all wrong with you chick and that your BFP is just around the corner and it is sticky as heck :hugs:

Patiently...where the bloody hell are you??

Lexi...you ok?

Misswish..holding your hand at your scan tomorrow..let us know how you get on :hugs:

Emme...good to see you doing well too :hugs:

Madeliene...there are indicators on an U/S which become very obvious if it is a molar or partial molar pregnancy. As for HG...yes it is debilitating and there are several different medications that you can take to ease the sickness...keep us posted :hugs:

:hi: to everyone I have no doubt missed...I am sorry...not intentional :wacko:

:hugs: :dust: and everything to you all

AFM...last but one day at work :wohoo:

XxX


----------



## wookie130

Never, I'm DYING to see Ladyfog's update! Surely that little baby girl is here by now!


----------



## Neversaynever

:rofl: I am sure she is too :cloud9: she will be in her element just staring at her lovely little rainbow :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey ladies,

Thanks for all the wishes of luck you're really kind my partners bringing me a digi test home tonight so hopefully it will be the news we hope for!!

I'm unsure either way at the mo I knew both times before I did the test with my other pregnancies but this one there were no symptoms etc really weird.

I'm also worrying a bit because I'm still on antidepressants atm from my last miscarriage as I really didn't take it well and I'm dreading these being the same as I only carry to 6 weeks so far fingers crossed though this is my sticky bean it thats the case!!!

Wish me luck

:dust: to everyone else.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmediva

Andrea, I am :sick: today, made the damn mistake of going to a new restaurant last night and have been paying the price :grr: I threw up last night & my stomach hasn't settled. I came into work late and gagged all the way here :growlmad: then to top it off last night I developed an ache on my right back side :grr: was so worried about beanie... I checked this morning and I guess he/she was turned away from the doppler because I had a hell of a time finding the heartbeat. I was refining to freak when I heard it, muffled and far but it was there. 
To all the pregnant ladies, DO NOT TRY NEW RESTAURANTS! 

I think LF's princess is probably here, that's probably why she hasn't had time to update us.

Good luck Bumblebee :dust:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Girls!!!!! POSITIVE

I have my :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmediva

Congratulations Bumblebee!!! Sending you lots of sticky baby :dust: this is a lucky thread!!! :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks Emmediva!! We're sooooo excited and can't believe it we're very shocked tbh we didn't really try this month n had no symptoms like with the last too having cramping now which I had last time when I lost but trying not to dwell on it as I know its normal but everything makes me think its a bad sign already!! 

Can't wait to meet my little angel already due date:
21.04.13


----------



## Emmediva

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Thanks Emmediva!! We're sooooo excited and can't believe it we're very shocked tbh we didn't really try this month n had no symptoms like with the last too having cramping now which I had last time when I lost but trying not to dwell on it as I know its normal but everything makes me think its a bad sign already!!
> 
> Can't wait to meet my little angel already due date:
> 21.04.13

Are you supplementing Progesterone? That has helped me and some other ladies on this thread get pg and keep the pregnancy.


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, Bumblebee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joanne1311

Congratulations that's great news, :happydance:


----------



## kmp

Hello everyone, not sure if anyone remembers me, but I was on this thread what seems like ages ago and have been stalking again now for awhile. Now that I will finally be ttc again when I ovulate next week I felt I had to post. Just a quick recap, I had an early mc in Aug '11 and an ectopic in Nov '11, had 2 hsg's and 2 surgeries to repair a uterine septum in march and may. Now I am finally able to try again!! I am soooo excited! I got preggo very quickly both times I tried so am hoping the third time will be the charm! I have been getting super excited seeing ladies I remember from before getting their BFPs and others who are in their 2nd trimester. I should O the 25th and knowing myself will begin testing on like Aug 3!

I started taking soy and I will say I have never had problems with O, but soy isos definitely strengthen it!! You start to get O symptoms early but in my experience I havent o'd early. I have not had any negative side effects either.


----------



## Pipinha

Gratz bumblebee!&#128516;


----------



## Misswish

Congrats Bumblebee that's gr8 news!! ;)
Goodluck KMP
Thanks everyone for the support. I had my ultrasound today. It went really well!! :) they are measuring 10wks5days which is correct with my dates. Twin 1's heart beat is 169bpm& 4.29cm, twin2's heart beat is 150bpm& measuring 4.20cm which he said sounded fine. We are so thrilled. They were moving around so much it was amazing to see! I've never gotten this far or seen a baby's heart beat before. I'm just so happy & relieved. :)


----------



## wookie130

Misswish, that's amazing! So glad it went well!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks everyone for you're kind words!! We're all very happy 
xxxx


----------



## thurl30

Lady's little lady must be here by now, can't wait to hear :)

:hi: Never, thanks for the luck :), I have 2 more days of Soya to take, and then I just have to wait to see whether it makes me ovulate. I am well and truly stocked up with test sticks, I am definately turning in to a poas-aholic :haha: I am sticking with the temping, it's not making any sense to me yet but I'm only on CD6 and my first cycle of temping, I just have everything crossed that I am going to ovulate and that it's as close to CD14 as possible, how are you doing? The weeks must be flying by for you now :hugs: 

Bumble congratulations on your bfp :hugs:

:hi: KMP, welcome back to the thread, fingers crossed it happens quickly for you this time :hugs: 

Misswish so pleased to hear everything is ok :hugs:

Soop, Beach, Lexi, Wookie, Emme and Nicki :hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi Thurl, Soop, Beach, Lexi, Wookie, Emme, Nicki, NSN, misswish and everyone

hope you are all doing well. Congrats Bumble and hi to KPM and Pipinha.

thks for your kind wishes. I have my fingers crossed for everyone that you are well and that you will get your BFP's soon.

thks for all your support.

Madeline xx


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies sorry i have been mia, had a stinking cold last week and nothing much else to report.

Thurl ive taken soy isos a few times, i got them from tescos, First time i took them i did 80mg cd 3-7 and had hot flushes at night while i took them, also my temp chart was higher than normal pre ov, i didnt get hot flushes any other time i took them though, that first time gave me a bfp! So good luck! Stick with temping, the more you do it the more sense it should make!

This time i got bfp i took them cd 4-8 and ov cd17, i think i did 120mg.

It is apparently half the strength of clomid. :shrug: or should i say you need twice as much. Good luck. :hugs:

Misswish great news on the scan so happy for you! :happydance:

Lady my lovely we are waiting to hear all about it. :hugs:

Nsn put your feet up now your finished work! :hugs:

Soop how are you doing hun, not too much longer til your appointment. :hugs:

Congrats bumble fx for you this time. :hugs:

Emme happy 2nd tri hun! :happydance:

Wookie how are you feeling? :hugs:

Nicki i think you mentioned grapefruit juice i tried it 1 month and def had more ewcm, but also my latest ever ov that month cd22, so didnt try again. :hugs:

Beach any s&s yet this month? :hugs:

Welcome to joanne and pip sorry you find yourselves here but hope we can offer help and support. :hugs:

Patiently how are you hun, you gonna join us again?? :hugs:

Madeline are you feeling any better? :hugs:

Ayclobes i hope you are progressing nicely. :hugs:

Hope i didnt miss anyone....

Afm 17 weeks..... can hardly believe we have made it this far..... still doesnt feel real.

Had midwife tues, she listened to the heartbeat, but of course i have been checking at home anyway, havent been as obsessed as dh thought i would be, only check 2 or 3 times a week.

I have a consultant appointment on 31st, not sure if they are doing a scan then or not, if not next scan is 14th aug. I dont think i can stay team yellow.... :shrug:


----------



## lexi374

Sorry kmp i missed you good luck. :hugs:

Madeline are you sure that is your only option is there nothing else they can do for you? :hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi lexi and everyone

warmest wishes and all the best for the future.

madeline xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...woop woop for 17 weeks and upcoming scan :yipee:

Thurl..I've heard temping is really useful and shows patterns the more info you input..good luck :dust:

KMP...good to see you back and hoping that your BFP is hiding around the corner :dust:

Madeleine...I just have to say that first off...we are not allowed to discuss that option on the boards...could you please remove your post or you risk closing this thread down. Secondly...there are many different medications you can have to help with the HG...I've followed several ladies journeys and they have had meds, hospital visits with dehydration and needing drips and medical care and have gone on to have their babies. Also..you have it with this pregnancy..you'll have more chance that you'll have it with subsequent pregnancies too. I know it's a personal decision but I feel that everyone on here has supported you loads, given advice etc and they have gone through two or more losses and would snap your arm off to be in a position of being pregnant regardless of how ill they get. I'm just giving my opinion...on another thread I use which is specifically for people that have recurrent pregnancy loss and are now pregnant...there are two ladies who are pregnant and have been knocked off their feet due to HG but they wouldn't even consider any other option. Good luck. 

AFM..just spent the night in hospital being minitower for high BP and had a scan yesterday that shows I have excess fluid around baby. Back to clinic on Monday for BP check up as now on meds and will need another scan to check fluid levels and baby to ensure their kidneys are functioning ok and no blockages in their oesophagus. I'm sure all will be fine...I'll take whatever..we haven't gotten this far without coming home with our baby :nope:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Madeline i know you are feeling low/crap but you have too see the bigger picture and the light at the end of the tunnel....... I had severe constipation also, my bum bled so many times i dreaded having a poo, and i also had the headaches and fatigue til.... well still having it really. :shrug:

Im not sure that it would be any better with another pregnancy....

As nsn as said there have been many other ladies with severe hg but they have got through it, you can too. :hugs: x


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Madeline sorry to hear you're still not feeling well, keep going, and as Lexi said, you can get through it :hugs:

Never so sorry to hear what's happened, is your scan going to be tomorrow? I'm sure it will all be fine, as you said you have come this far, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Lexi happy 17 weeks, does your dh want to stay team yellow? That choice must be so difficult to make, I reckon just go with your instincts when you're having your scan :) Thanks for the Soya advice, I am on CD7 today and it's my last day of taking them, did your bfp this time around with taking Soya? :hugs:

Afm, well I'm going to increase my dose of Soya today to 160mg, I have been taking 120mg for the last 2 days. I have also been taking Evening Primrose Oil for the last week, I have noticed that last few days I have been even more hot headed than usual (my dh would back this statement up :haha:), has anyone else experienced this when taking EPO?
My temperature took a nose dive this morning which I didn't expect to see, I have tried to add my chart to my signature, hoping it worked, would someone mind having a look to see if my chart looks a bit strange?

The weather is lovely this morning, I have a wedding this afternoon, and a birthday bash tonight so hoping it stays nice and sunny. Have a lovely Sunday everyone :hugs: xx


----------



## lexi374

Hi thurl yep i took soy this time too, i never took more than 120mg, maybe if this is your first time you should stay at a fairly low dose? On the soy thread some ladies went straight in at a high dose 160/200 and it had the opposite effect, maybe see how you get on with this month and then up it next month if you need to?

As for the being a hot head that could be the soy too!

Dont worry too much about 1 single temp, its when you look back at the end of the month that you should see a pattern and hopefully that will help you for the next month. Just keep having regular bd sessions and hopefully you wont miss it. Have a look at some of my charts.

Enjoy your wedding :hugs: x


----------



## thurl30

Hi Lexi, that's really good info about the dosage of Soy thanks, I am going to stay at 120mg then and see what happens. I think I so desperately want to know what it feels like to be certain I have ovulated that I was thinking high dose was the best thing to do, It would be lovely to be able to report back to everyone how many dpo I am for the first time :) I think also because I got that random almost positive opk on CD25 last cycle that I have always given up testing too early, so I must stick with it this time! Thanks for the info on temps also, I won't take too much notice of it yet and just keep updating my chart for now. Enjoy the rest of the weekend :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

You too. I'll keep an eye on your chart. :hugs: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Bumblebee, welcome and congrats! I hope you are doing well x

Lexi sorry to hear you've not been well, really excited to hear what you decide re team yellow....my friend had agreed with her dh to find out, then when they were about to tell them she shouted "NO!" so that was that, lol. 

Emme, the restaurant experience sounds awful, hope you feel better too.

Oh Never, you poor love :( sounds like a stressful and worrying time, I hope they can get you sorted v soon, I hope dh spoils you and looks after you and pls let us know how you get on xxx

Lady, thinking of you and hope it is blissful spending time with your girl x

Thurl I'm sorry I don't know about soy, I can't take it due to my hypothyroidism. I hope it serves you well and you get a clear ov! Xx

Kmp hi to you and I hope your trying pays off v quickly for you xx

Beach how are ya? X

Wookie hi and how are you getting on?

Afm I'm a bit anxious about the scan but feeling positive. I'll be testing shortly and hoping that the unlikely occurs and they see a little one in there! Who knows...a couple of s&s but nothing I haven't had before on a bfn month!

Xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and misswish great news about your scan! Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Sooperhans!,

Doing well so far just turned 5 weeks today though so i'm starting to worry as i've lost the last 2 between now and 6 weeks but trying to look on the bright side and hoping this one will stick and go well xxxx


----------



## wookie130

Bumblebee, that's all you can do...I'm seriously trying to do the same here!

Sooper- I'm okay...feeling icky off and on, and managing the first-tri anxiety and symptoms, and all of that. 

Ultrasound is one week from tomorrow! Keep your fingers crossed for me. If this one is okay, it'll be the first ultrasound I've ever had where there's actually a heartbeat...I pray that's what happens, anyway. Pray for me!


----------



## Nicki123

Hello everyone. I have so much to catch up on here. Welcome to the new ladies and I am sorry you find yourself here. But good luck to all of you! And a big hello to all the pg ladies, hope you are all feeling well. Never, must be worrying but sounds as though you are taking it in your stride which is excellent as I'm sure being calm(ish) will help. Not long now! Thinking of you.

Kmp welcome back and fx for you.

Soop, hope the time before your scan goes quickly.

Thurl and lexi, I am planning to start on the soy this month too. AF due tomorrow so really need to get off my butt and go and get some!

Afm 13dpo today, had a bfn today and 11dpo. Wasn't going to test as I didn't feel in with a shot this month due to DH bad back :) but I keep having these really annoying dreams on 11dpo that I have a positive pregnancy test. This is the 3rd month ive had these dreams and This months was the worst, so realistic and I had about 10 positive tests. So of course when I wake up I HAVE to test but bfn... Am hoping the dreams don't happen every month, they really put me on a downer for the day.

:hugs: everyone x


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey Nicki, sorry about your bfn and those recurrent dreams show how much you want it but are cruel at the same time :'( Lots of luck with the soy x

Hey Wookie, I hope your scan shows a lovely strong hb....I've never seen one either, that would be the best x

Afm, bfn this morning, sod it :( Scan a week today x


----------



## BeachChica

Morning ladies! Sorry I have been MIA! DH and I are spending a long weekend out on the boat so the wifi is sketchy here and it's been hard to reply on my phone. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. Sorry you find yourself here but this is a great supportive group with ladies at all stages of their journey which is so great! 

NSN - I am sorry to hear about your scan. I am saying a little prayer that everything will be fine for you. :hugs:

Madeline- so sorry you are having a tough time. I hope you will find the strength to get through it.

Thurl- I took a look at your chart and everything looks fine. It's still early and you will see ups and down. Like someone else said, it really takes a full month to see the patterns and the more you use it the better. 

Nicki- I have everything crossed for you! One of my pregnancies I got my BFP a coupe days after AF is due. 

Misswish- :happydance: yeah about your scan! 

Soop- I hope you are doing well. I am anxious for you about your scan next week. 

Wookie, bumblebee- good luck with your scans next week. Sending lots of sticky dust your way :dust:

Lexi- how are you feeling today?

Anyone heard from Lady?

:wave: to anyone I missed.

AFM- I had a huge temperature drop today. I really hope it's just a fluke and not a sign of the damn witch!!! We'll see what happens tomorrow. I will probably test unless the witch shows up in the morning.


----------



## hopestruck

Hi all! I have a really hard time keeping up with the posts here...some of the names are a bit unfamiliar to me so I apologize for not being very up-to-date or in the know...

I tested yesterday with my good test (10dpo) and today with my dollar store test (11dpo), and both BFNs :( I've been so spoiled with my previous pregnancies, getting knocked up almost immediately every time we tried (and when we didn't try!). So I'm feeling pretty "out" this month. My temps are high and my chart does look weirdly triphasic (never had this kind of zig zag chart before), but I honestly just don't feel pregnant....mainly in the boobs, haha. My #1 pregnancy indicator is just not speaking to me! 

So, Katie, Sooper, I feel your pain. Beach, I'll be sending you lots of :dust: and keeping everything crossed for when you test!!!!

Good luck to the ladies with upcoming scans. Would love to see some photos if you get some!

xox


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi girls!

Well, Elsa Rose finally arrived last Wednesday at 8:10 am, 2 weeks laste and weighing 7lb 3oz. After a whopping 8 days of contractions I was admitted to hospital last Monday as I developed a bad urine infection (agony!) and was meant to be induced first thing on Tuesday but ladies kept coming into delivery suite to pop out babies so I had to wait until about 6.30pm in the end! I was already 3-4cm when they induced me but took until about 5.30am to get 8cms. Had an epidural at this point as they thought I'd take another 4hrs to fully dilate and I really didn't have the strength to do any more so had a bit of a sleep instead until I was 10cm and ready to push :wacko: She wasn't very happy in the end and there was a bit of worry with oxygen levels and her heart rate so they delivered with forceps but she arrived safe and sound in the end and cried from the very start :baby:.

Elsa is just amazing and looks just like her dad when she yawns or get a bit grumpy ;-) She was definitely worth all the effort, and I'm just so grateful that she's here - it still seems a bit surreal! 

I'll try to catch up on all the news as soon as I can - it's so hard to find time in the day to do anything, especially as I'm breast feeding - I have a baby constantly stuck to my boobs!

Photo of my little lady, looking very girlie attached...


----------



## Nicki123

Lady she is gorgeous!! And yes she looks very girlie, loving all the pink-ness :) well done you.


----------



## lexi374

Oh lady im so pleased for you, shes beautiful!! Made me well up reading that! Must have been a little scary for you but glad she came out safe and sound in the end. :cloud9: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh Lady, I have goosebumps! Many many congratulations and well done you for going through that labour! Gorgeous pic, name and outfit! Thank you so much for updating us, you've made my day xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oh lady she is beautiful well done to you and your partner!!

Wookie- Thanks I am trying to keep upbeat glad everything's going well for you so far fingers tightly crossed it stays that way for both of us.

Sorry to ppl i keep missing I know I'm not answering may atm but I will get used to all your names and update eventually and you'll not be able to shut me up then!! lol

Had a very slight bleed last night which concerned me but fingers crossed its implantation as it was only there when I wiped and it was only light pink with a few spots of dark blood and i've had nothing since so today I'm relaxing and doing nothing.

xxxxxxx


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats lady. I've been looking out for your post. Gorgeous little lady, love her dress!


----------



## Pipinha

Congratulations lady, she is gorgeous. Keep us updated and hopefully we can join you in the parents rank.

Bumblebee fingers crossed for you that everything is ok.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank you pipinha I'm sure it'll all be fine I haven't bled since but just taking it steady now and relaxing more often as I'm always quite active and wanting to do something which is sometimes very tiring so just tryin to stay calm have a scan booked for 6 Aug anyway so fingers crossed all will be revealed then 
xxxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Lady...you did it :yipee: absolutely over the moon for you and :sad2: on the middle of the GTT test waiting room :rofl: hey I'm pregnant and hormonal :smug: sorry it was a tricky and long labour but she's here and gorgeous :cloud9:

Sorry for the BFN's ladies..bloody cruel :hugs:

I've had no net access for a week and still don't have any so just dipping in and out

Good luck next week for your scan wookie :hugs:

I had another scan yesterday..still excess water but BP is lower and no protein in urine so that's a bonus..blood flow through the cord is good too :thumbup: same again next week. 

:hugs: :dust: and whatever

XxX


----------



## pink80

Congrats Lady, she is beautiful xxx


----------



## wookie130

Lady, huge congratulations! What a gorgeous little daughter you have there!

Never, good luck. I'm glad to hear things are a bit less touchy!


----------



## Misswish

Congrats lady on the birth of Elsa!! She looks adorable :) so exciting! I love her outfit as well. The labour sounded scary but you did it! Well done. So happy for you that you have your gorgeous little girl :) 
Never that is good that your BP has lowered & no protein in the urine. 
Goodluck Bumblebee & hope things are going fine. Keep resting up. 
I'm going good just really tired & bit nauseous. Haven't throw up this week so that good.


----------



## BeachChica

Hopestruck - Sorry about your BFN's. I am still holding out hope for you that you will just get yours a little late. One of my pregnancies I got my BFP a couple days after AF was due. I tested yesterday too with an IC and it was not FMU but it was BFN. My hopes aren't up either because I just don't feel pregnant either. Like you, I have not had trouble getting pregnant in the past. :sad2:

Lady - what a beautiful pic of little Elsa - congratulations! :Yipee: What a tough delivery but so glad you made it through and everything turned out great!!!!

Bumble - FX that everything is ok with that bleed. Have you called the doc yet just for a check? Definitely keep resting. 

NSN - glad your appointment went good. :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

LadyFog, congratulations, she is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## thurl30

Lady huge congratulations, so pleased for you, she is beautiful and I love the girlie outfit :hugs: xx

Never good to hear things are going ok, fingers crossed for your scan next week :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else xx


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls! Well I woke up to another high temp today so I decided to take another HPT and this one was :bfp: !!!! I am in shock. I really thought I was out this month but I guess that dip a couple days ago was implantation. I am really nervously excited, I hope all the changes I made to my meds this time will help make this a successful pregnancy!!! 

I posted a pic below.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## wookie130

Beach...

*CONGRATS!!!!
*
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nicki123

Omg Beach congrats!!!! That is amazing. You'll never guess what, I got a + too! I am refusing to call it a bfp yet as there is nothing big or fat about it - it is in fact very faint - but it's there. Trying not to get my hopes up, I think it's a bit faint (I could be between 14 and 16dpo so not as good a line as I'd like) but tbh I'm just delighted to get a + as we had such a long break from ttc and my last + was over a year ago.

One day at a time...

Beach what dpo are you? You have a great line!

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/62d2289a.jpg


----------



## lexi374

Oh my goodness what's happened to this thread!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Beach congrats hun that is a fantastic line are you only 13 dpo?? Mine didnt look like that til about 17 dpo!! So pleased for you take it easy! :hugs:

Nicki congrats to you too, there is a definite line there! :thumbup: Dont worry too much about how faint it is etc, you dont know exactly when you ovd anyway! :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Afm definitely feeling baby move this week!! It's so weird but exciting too! Am scared for my 20 week scan, hope all is ok, might start to relax just a little after that. Lol! :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

BEACH! CONGRATS!!! Those are AMAZING lines!!!!!!! EEEEEH!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

NICKY!!! You too!! WOW!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Well, I have some good news to share as well! I tested yesterday (12dpo) and got a barely visible BFP on FRER, so I went for my Clear Blue:


I honestly trust Clearblue more than any other tests. I know people complain about evaps, but I've never had one. 

Here are my tests from today (1st one FRER, 2nd is a cheap One Step)


Excited of course, but nervous cuz these are super faint?! The good news is the FRER is darker from yesterday's (couldn't even see the line in the pic). Hoping and praying this is a healthy, sticky bean...

Congrats to all! Looks like we have some due date buddies up in here!!! :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Nicki!!!!

There is SUCH a visible line on both of those tests, girl!!! 

:headspin::headspin::headspin::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Yay, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## wookie130

Hopestruck!!!! Congrats to you too! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

What a happy lucky day for this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## hopestruck

Thank you Wookie!!! :hugs: I am freaked out about the faintness, but I have a docs appt today so we'll see if he'll check my betas :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Hope, how many dpo are you?


----------



## Neversaynever

What the fuck :wohoo:

Beach...:yipee:

Nicki...:yipee:

Hope...:yipee:

First hurdle done...now to keep calm..carry on and ignore :haha: lots of sticky :dust: coming your way ladies and please feel free to share your worries and concerns on here...all here to support you. 

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok...just because there are good posts, don't feel as though you can't post here...good stuff and bad stuff remember :friends:

XxX


----------



## hopestruck

Lol @ NeverSayNever... :)

Wookie, i'm 13dpo if FF is correct (appears to be by my watch). Ive always had darker lines by now, but then again Ive always gotten my first +HPT at 10dpo, not 12dpo. So not sure what to think.


----------



## wookie130

It must of implanted a bit later, Hope. Every pregnancy is different! The betas will give you a better idea of which direction it's going so far!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks, Wookie :) I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations hopestruck!! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls!!! I am 13 DPO today. I think that dip 2 days ago was implantaion for me. It was so drastic, I really thought it was the witch.

OMG Nicki and Hopestruck - that is fantastic!!! :yipee: 

Lots of :dust: to the the rest of you TTC girls!!! :hugs:

So now after coming down from my morning High, I am not sure what to do next. Should I call the doc and book and early appointment? Last time I waited until about 6 weeks and then he wanted to put me on progesterone, by then I think it was too late. Now I am on the progesterone so not sure what else he would want to put me on but should I go in for bloods just to check everything? I had a high homocysteine level in the past too that I guess should be checked.


----------



## Neversaynever

Beach..of it would put your mind at ease then go get bloods :hugs:

You have to get very reassurance during these early days because they're so frigging long and hard :hugs:

XxX


----------



## hopestruck

Lol @ NeverSayNever... :)

Wookie, i'm 13dpo if FF is correct (appears to be by my watch). Ive always had darker lines by now, but then again Ive always gotten my first +HPT at 10dpo, not 12dpo. So not sure what to think.


----------



## thurl30

Wow such lovely news, huge congratulations Beach, Nicki and Hope :happydance: xx


----------



## Nicki123

Hey ladies. Thanks for all the congrats. I am feeling remarkably calm today. Not feeling optimistic or pessimistic - just calm. I think, for me, the major thing has been getting a (dare I call it that) bfp. It has been over a year since my last one, then we had a break of about 9 months while I had tests and some time to get my head together. And part of me kept thinking 'what if I can't even get pg anymore, it has been so long'. So for now, I'm just happy that I got a + test. 

Of course I am hoping that this is my sticky bean. Of course I will be over the flippin moon if it is. But if it isn't to be, at least I know we can keep trying until it is cus I really believe one of these days it is going to happen. That's not me being negative, it's just these kind of thoughts keep me sane! 

I am not sure about going to get bloods checked... Have never had it done before. Do you just go to the Dr and ask?? Part of me thinks it might me more stressful! I think my plan for now is to do another test on Friday and see if the lines get any darker. If they do - whoopee! If they don't, then maybe it's time to get some bloods done and find out what's going on. For now though, I'm going with Wookie's theory of a late implanter!

Beach and Hope, fx to us being bump buddies :) that would just be lurvely. 

And to all those ttcers, I hope you guys don't feel too bummed out by all the bfps. I know how tough it can be when everyone else is getting theirs and you feel left out. It's SO hard. But I'm rooting for you all :dust: x


----------



## kmp

WOW WTF!!!! I was just on last night and when I came on this afternoon and saw all these BFPs I thought I was dreaming! Congratulations to you all Nicki, Beach, and Hope. That is the best news ever!! Don't worry how dark they are, all are visible in the pictures so thats great!! This must be a lucky thread which makes my second high today and likely peak tomorrow that much more exciting!! Way to go ladies!!!


----------



## wookie130

What a lucky day it's been for this thread.

Beach, I'd err on the side of calling your practitioner now. That way they can start working on a plan of action for you...betas, early scans, etc. You're on the progesterone now, which is great, but I'd push for them to do at least one set of betas, and an early scan between 7-8 weeks. That's what I'm doing. Good luck!


----------



## Emmediva

Wow so I am away for a couple of days and come back to lots of news!!! :)

Lady, congratulations your princess is beautiful!! 

Bumble, so sorry you had a bleed :grr: I&#8217;ve had it three times with this pregnancy and it scares the heck out of you! I hope you get no more scares :hugs:

Andrea, I am so happy you are much better and baby is fine :hugs: I hope things continue to improve

Beach, :happydance: congratulations!!!! I&#8217;m so happy for you! This is indeed one lucky thread!!! Lots of sticky baby :dust: Beach, I would try to get an early scan & blood work. With you having losses before you need to get checked asap. I got my 1st beta at 13dpo I believe. 1st ultrasound at 5weeks 6days.

Nicki, OMG!!!! YAY for you!!! :happydance: lucky thread I tell ya!!! :hugs: Lots of sticky baby :dust: and I would try to get an appointment, are you on progesterone supplements?

Three BFP's in a row, what a lucky lucky thread!!! Hoping to see lots more!!

Hopestruck, :happydance: congratulations!! Lots of sticky baby :dust:

Lexi, aww :cloud9: so happy you are feeling your baby move :hugs: 
:wave: Hi to anyone I may have missed. Sending tons and tons of baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

AFM, I am just waiting on my appointment on Monday, hoping to see the baby again and ready to ask some questions about birth etc. I&#8217;ve watched The business of being born and Pregnant in America, and I must say, they are very informative movies. I&#8217;ll be 14 weeks tomorrow!!! YAY!!! :happydance: I&#8217;m still going home every day and looking for my babies heartbeat :cloud9: it reassures me to hear it. I need time to fly by :)


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies - So I called the doctors office today (my RE) and they had an appointment tomorrow or August 14th so I tool the one tomorrow. Better safe than sorry right, especially after my 4 losses. :sad:

Wookie, Emme - are you seeing your regular OB or a specialist? I am torn who to go to. I have an appointment with the specialist tomorrow but I am wondering now that I have been though all of my testing if I should just go to a regular OB, as long as they would be willing to monitor me as closely (scans, etc) as the specialist.


----------



## Emmediva

Beach, I am seeing a regular OB/Gyn, she knew about my 1st miscarriage. She put me on Progesteone supplements at my request right away and then monitored me with my 2nd miscarriage, I knew right away I was going to miscarry because she was following me closely. With this one she did 3 betas to make sure HCG count was progressing and gave me the early scan to make sure there was a fetal pole & sac, the heartbeat was an extra that was not expected so early :cloud9: so you can do either. Which ever will support you, ask for tests & early ultrasound.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Emme - I went to the specialist for #3 had bloods and scans about every 10 days to 2 weeks but its definitely a different experience than going to a regular OB,. The specialist office is more like a hospital setting. I guess I will see how it goes tomorrow and what he thinks.


----------



## Nicki123

To all the ladies worrying about the faintness of their lines (I.e ME today!), this thread is a sanity saver :) the lady who started the thread had a bfn at 14dpo and a faint + at 16dpo. She went on to have great blood results at six weeks and is currently 10 weeks. Others on the thread saying they didn't get a strong line til 8 weeks etc!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1049159-bfp-16dpo-but-worried-lines-faint.html


----------



## wookie130

Beach, I go to an OB/gyn. There are actually several in the same office, and you're never quite sure who you're going to see in person, and I have no idea which one would deliver me. Fortunately, they're all great in the clinic, so I don't have much to worry about.


----------



## Misswish

:hugs::thumbup: Wow this really is a lucky thread!! A huge congrats to Beach, Nicki& Hopestruck. How amazing is that getting three BFP in a row!! So happy for you all!! :) I wouldn't worry about the faintness of the line it's definately visible. Yay for you ladies :) that's gr8 you're feeling calm Nicki. I couldn't get into my doctor earlier when I first found out so I just rang the medical centre & asked whether she could ring back & give me a script for progesterone & a form for 7wk scan. Sounds gr8 you three being bump buddies. 
Goodluck to everyone esle that is TTC you're BFP are coming too :)
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies, thank you soooo much for your encouragement. Just wanted to give an update. I took another FRER this morning (14dpo) and the line took forever to come up. When it did it was essentially the same darkness as yesterday's (13dpo). I know there are many factors at influence a test's darkness, etc etc but I honestly just don't feel right about this one. I'm thinking chemical. With my history, I just have to prepare myself for the worst at this stage. I'll go for the 2nd beta tomorrow, and obviously that will shed a lot more light into what's going on. In the meantime I'm going to drop off again for a bit... Try to distract myself until I get a more definitive idea of what's going on here. 

Sending you all my best, I'll check in again in a bit. :flow:


----------



## wookie130

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies, thank you soooo much for your encouragement. Just wanted to give an update. I took another FRER this morning (14dpo) and the line took forever to come up. When it did it was essentially the same darkness as yesterday's (13dpo). I know there are many factors at influence a test's darkness, etc etc but I honestly just don't feel right about this one. I'm thinking chemical. With my history, I just have to prepare myself for the worst at this stage. I'll go for the 2nd beta tomorrow, and obviously that will shed a lot more light into what's going on. In the meantime I'm going to drop off again for a bit... Try to distract myself until I get a more definitive idea of what's going on here.
> 
> Sending you all my best, I'll check in again in a bit. :flow:

:hugs: I hope you're wrong, but take care of yourself.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey ladies, I don't check the thread for one day and look what happens! Beach, Hope, Nicki congratulations on your bfps, bloody fantastic news. Lexi you felt movement, that's amazing. Really am so pleased for everyone. Nicki I want that rug!

Trust me to be the downer post....I'm shitting myself about Monday and what they are going to find. I've had yet another clot in af...I don't think I'm ever going to get there and for the first time I'm thinking about giving the ttc a miss for a while. It's too hard, I've gone up 2 dress sizes with all the weight I've put on and I just don't have any energy anymore. I've had to leave work early from sobbing and I've made an idiot of myself. I feel so old and so heavy with it all. I'll see what they say on Monday....sorry to moan x


----------



## kmp

Oh Soop, sorry to hear you are feeling so down. There are sooo many ups and downs in ttcal. I totally understand when you start to get that feeling that it is not going to happen and nothing works out right, but once you get your forever baby all of this will be worth it! It just does not seem fair sometimes and frankly IT ISN'T, but i am sure by your online personality that you will be a wonderful mommy!.. hopefully soon. Have you had an hsg recently? Just asking cause I have had two and fibroids can cause clots. Most fibroids do not cause any harm, but if large enough may need to be removed..

AFM, I am now cd 16 and was disappointed with another high on my cbfm (was hoping for a peak). It sucks cuz I was not able to ttc last month as I was still recovering, but I know I was super fertile with tons of cm and ov symptoms and now I can ttc and I don't even feel o coming :-( Still hoping I will have one healthy egg to be fertilized! This is my second month on soy and I am regretting taking it since I don't have problems with o and am fearing it is messing me up...I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Well don't worry sooperhans I'm going to have to bring down the post too. Yesterday had seriously heavy bleeding sent to the epau at hospital had bloods taken etc but now having really heavy bleeding and clotting :-( going back tomorrow for more tests but looks like miscarriage no 3 in 1 year. I feel like giving up x x x


----------



## Emmediva

Soop, don't stress, I had blood clots all the time with AF, I thought it was normal :shrug: and they were TMI big clots, like I could feel them come out sometimes. Total ewwww moment!! I really never thought much about it, but when I didn't get pregnant, I started taking the supplements. I was told by my RE I have a fibroid and it's been seen twice with this pregnancy, yet here I am. I was told mine wouldn't cause any harm to the baby unless the egg had implanted close to it, which by Gods glory the egg attached on the opposite side. So hang in there, don't give up. You WILL get your BFP. Are you taking any supplements to make sure you ovulate? :hug:

Kmp, how much Soy Isoflavones are you taking? And do you drink or eat anything drink your cycle that contains soy?

Bumble, so sorry you are going through this :hugs: are you supplementing with progesterone? I really feel that has helped me with this pregnancy. I have a friend on BNB that bled lots through her pregnacy and she just had her baby a week or so ago. I'm hoping it is not a miscarriage. We are here for you.


----------



## wookie130

Bumblebee...I really hope you're wrong, and you're not losing yet another. You're in my prayers.

Soop...awwww, it's hard, I know. Nothing can bring you down more than TTC and loss. If you need to take a break for a while, we will understand. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Hopestruck - I hope you are wrong but like wookie said, please take care of yourself!! Some women don't get dark lines until much later. 

Soop - I am so sorry you are feeking down. I know how you feel about wanting to give up sometimes. This journey is so hard. Try to stay positive. I am very anxious for your appointment Monday, I hope it will help provide some answers. Are you seeing a specialist? Also, regarding the clotting, are you taking baby aspirin? This might help a little. 

Bumblebee - I hope this is not a MC :( I am here if you need to talk. I have had 4 MC's in 13 months so I know how difficult it is. Are they going to scan you?


----------



## lexi374

Soop dont feel bad about posting.... good news and bad here remember that!

I have felt exactly the same as you many times before now, all i can offer is :hugs:. If you feel like you need a break from ttc then take one hun. For me i felt like i needed to keep plugging away, but ive got a few years on you... :winkwink:

I know you are scared about your scan but one step at a time, lets see what they say first, ok? I think you will get there sweetie have a little hope :hugs: x

Bumble im so sorry i hope you are not miscarrying again, please let us know how you get on, we will be thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## Neversaynever

Soop...massive :hugs: sweetie this really is such a tough journey that shouldn't have to be so hard emotionally, physically or anything negative :hugs: my advice would be do what you feel is right. I know for me, my turning point came when I started my journal on here, it was a perfect outlet so if threads were upsetting me or I didn't feel sociable, I could still let my feelings out and felt much better for it and without the worry that I had to put the bright face on all the time. I also have a fibroid that was found with my first pregnanacy...doesn't always mean bad news :hugs: just know that we have all felt like throwing the towel in at some point...we will still be here with :hugs: and stuff for you. 

Bumble..I'm sorry you're having a scare..I truly hope that it's not another loss :hugs:

Beach..I think you're right to see someone sooner rather than later too..plan of action etc :hugs:

Thurl...hope you get your peak soon :dust:

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone

XxX


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Soop. Big big :hugs: from me. Only you can know if taking a break is the right thing to do, but I have to say that mybreak did me the world of good. During that time I did lots of thinking and chatting with DH. I also went out and had lots of fun before getting myself healthy again. It was the best time and really sorted my head out. Whatever you decide we are here for you. Will be thinking of you on Monday.

Bumblebee I'm so sorry...I really hope it's not another mc, and have my fx tightly for you

Hope I also Have my fx for you. Don't give up yet - read that thread about some ladies not getting strong lines for ages. 

Kmp I hope eggy makes an appearance soon.

Beach how did your appointment go?

Hello everyone else x


----------



## kmp

Emmediva said:


> Soop, don't stress, I had blood clots all the time with AF, I thought it was normal :shrug: and they were TMI big clots, like I could feel them come out sometimes. Total ewwww moment!! I really never thought much about it, but when I didn't get pregnant, I started taking the supplements. I was told by my RE I have a fibroid and it's been seen twice with this pregnancy, yet here I am. I was told mine wouldn't cause any harm to the baby unless the egg had implanted close to it, which by Gods glory the egg attached on the opposite side. So hang in there, don't give up. You WILL get your BFP. Are you taking any supplements to make sure you ovulate? :hug:
> 
> Kmp, how much Soy Isoflavones are you taking? And do you drink or eat anything drink your cycle that contains soy?
> 
> Bumble, so sorry you are going through this :hugs: are you supplementing with progesterone? I really feel that has helped me with this pregnancy. I have a friend on BNB that bled lots through her pregnacy and she just had her baby a week or so ago. I'm hoping it is not a miscarriage. We are here for you.

I took 110 mg day 1-3 and 165 on days 4-5. I don't eat anything with soy in it really. I am starting to feel a bit more like o is coming, fx'd

Soo sorry bumble, I am sure ur stomach is in knots, I would tell you to try to be calm, but I know it is not possible. We r here for you either way...


----------



## hopestruck

Thank you all soo much for your support. Good news - I tried my last FRER this afternoon after reading a post from someone who claimed it was much better than FMU/2MU. Turns out, she was right! For 14dpo, these are lines I feel MUCH better about (the one from this morning's FMU was almost a squinter, I swear).

Still holding my breath for beta results, but feeling MUCH more confident now (at least confident it's probably not going to be a chemical).


----------



## hopestruck

Sooper, sorry you are feeling so down. It is certainly a tough ride. We're all here to support you no matter what. Of course I don't think you should give up, but sometimes a little breathing room is a good thing. I took a 3 month break during my testing, and it was really good for my mental health...this recent BFP is reminding me of all of the kinds of crazy I have been for the past year. It's no fun, honestly. You might find yourself feeling a lot more refreshed afterward. Of course, totally your decision and no matter what you do, it will be the right choice for you. :hugs:


----------



## Pipinha

Congratulations hopestruck

Sticky baby :dust:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, so this morning after inserting my Progesterone I saw a gob of CM mixed in with a little blood on the stick. Sorry TMI. Throughout out the day I had a little pink mixed in with the progesterone. Of course I'm stressing about this all day... I went to my appointment this afternoon. The appointment went well. Told the doctor about the blood I saw this morning. When he did my exam he said everything looks normal and just saw a lot of CM. He said I don't need to insert the progesterone very far. Had a postive urine pregnancy test at the doctors office. They took bloods which I should have back tomorrow and i am having them repeated on Monday and Thursday next week. He wants to see me again in 2 weeks. Hopefully the blood is just a little implantation bleeding. 
Emme- didn't you have bleeding early too?


----------



## Misswish

Oh sorry to hear you are feeling down Soop. Who knew TTC would be so hard:( I too felt like giving up & thought I would probably never even be able to have any children. Sending you hugs:hugs:. I definately don't think you should give up but maybe having a break for awhile might be good, even just for a short time. Who knows often when you least expect it it happens then. Take care of yourself & thinking of you on mon. :hugs:
I really hope that you aren't having another loss Bumblebee. Thinking of you. :hugs:
Hopestruck I'm glad to hear you a feeling more confident& better about it. Goodluck & hope things go well. :winkwink:
Beach would b scary having a bit of blood. could it be due to the progesterone? That's good you are having lots of blood taken & getting montiored. Try not to stress. I know it wouldn't be easy not to tho. Yeah Emme had bleeding as well. 
Lexi that would b exciting feeling your little one move. 
Hi to everyone esle:kiss:


----------



## hopestruck

Just realized I missed commenting on Bumblebee. I'm SO sorry you are experiencing a bit of a scare. I will be hoping and praying for you :hugs:

Beach, that is understandably a bit scary to see the spotting. It could just be residual implantation bleeding, no? One of my friends on B&B had some 3 days after her BFP. I have also heard that progesterone can make the cervix more sensitive, so it's possible that you could have bumped it with the applicator or that perhaps a cyst wore off or something. In any case, all your other symptoms point to :thumbup: so keep positive girl! :hugs: Sounds like you're under some great care and supervision. I don't think I'm going to get that kind of care and treatment even after my 3 losses! My doctor is an OB and is great, but to be honest I don't think he's that experienced in recurrent loss. Apparently it only happens to like 1% of women or something *rolls eyes* ((btw, that's not what he said, that's what *I* have read)). Unfortunately living in a small town there aren't any specialists.


----------



## Nicki123

MornIng... God this really is a rollercoaster for us all isn't it. I am not feeling confident today. Retested two days later and the tests look exactly the same. No progression. They are so light and by my calcs I'm 18dpo, 16 at best. The lines are so faint.

Not sure what to do now really ... Not feeling positive today though 

Hope you're doing well Beach and Hope.
Bumblebee how is everything with you? X


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies! I had a bit more blood last night, more like a very light period and red but this morning I did not see any on my progesterone stick so I really hope it stops. 

Hope - can you see if your regular OB will do more monitoring of you... more frequent bloodwork/scans? I thought about just going back to my OB since I had already been though all of my testing and they said they would monitor me closely as well. 

Nicki - don't worry about your HPT's yet. It could be just variations in your concentration of urine. When I went to the doc yesterday and had a urine test it was not as dark as the one I had done, but it was the middle of the day.


----------



## Nicki123

Fingers crossed the bleeding stops Beech. It's so hard isn't it.

I'm pretty sure my fmu today was pretty concentrated. Have called the doc as I think the only way I'm going to get an answer is to get bloods done but waiting for him to call back. I am not feeling too optimistic though.

I'm on my way to my mums for the weekend (what a well timed trip, lots of mum tlc coming up!) so might not be online much but take care everyone and have nice weekends. Enjoy the Olympics opening ceremony - my friend is in it and says its fab, 'very quirky and British' x


----------



## Emmediva

Hopestruck, how nice that the line is more visible! Congrats!

Beach, I've had 2 episodes of spotting & one of light bleeding, similar to what you had last night, like a light period, no clots just red blood. That made me rush into the hospital since it was more than previously but all was ok. I wasn't really told the cause for my light bleeding but my mother contributed it to me walking around too much... So try to take it easy... with my spotting I was told I have a sensitive cervix so you may have that. Also, if you are using an applicator, you may be rubbing the walls of your hooha when you insert it, remember when you are pregnant, more blood flows to this area. When ever you have any spotting or bleeding, you should put your feet up and rest. I found this really helped. Try to prop your legs on 3 or 4 pillows and lay down :hugs: it very well could have been implantation bleeding, how far along are you? Sending you lots of baby :dust: 

Nicki, yes pregnancy after a loss is a rollercoaster and very hard, but we are all here for each other, we've been there too. Heck, I'm 14 weeks and still check the toilet tissue, still have to get home and immediately check for babies heartbeat, it's a process... but we hace to take this one day at a time. I'm sorry the lines don't seem to be progressing, but sometimes FMU is not concentrated... have you tried 2MU or even afternoon? :hugs: I'll be thinking of you. Enjoy your weekend, and I hope the doctor calls you back ASAP, like you said bloodwork would definately give you an answer. 

AFM, I am 14 weeks 1 day today, time flies by! And I thought it was so darn slow!! I have my 3rd doctor appointment Monday, hoping to see the baby :cloud9: I've heard sometimes they can see what it is at 14 weeks! I'm still not sure I want to know, but I'm considering it... Hmm what do you guys think? I'm undecided :shrug: and OH is not helpful :grr: at first he was like yes I want to know, but now he changed his mind and wants a surprise :dohh: how helpful! Oh and I may be getting ahead of myself, knock on wood, but I think I want a natural birth guys, all the research I've been doing is making me more inclined towards it. In a hospital setting of course in case I need intervention if all is not going as planned but as natural as possible. My OH says he wants me on drugs, laid down and to not feel anything LOL I think he's more nervous than me! Oh and I started my pregnancy journal, a bit late but I didn't have the guts to do it earlier :) 

:wave: Hi to anyone I may have missed :hug:


----------



## hopestruck

Nicki- so sorry you are feeling down :( I hear you 150% on the roller coaster bit. It is emotionally exhausting. I know it's hard to do (hell, clearly I'm terrible at it) but try not to read to much into the darkness of your tests or compare yourself to others. I've seen some tests that look super dark where the beta is low, and other tests where the tests are fainter but the beta is super high (there's a big thread about it, just google "FRER beta" and it should come up). Having said that though, have your tried testing with afternoon urine? My FMU was def more concentrated than the afternoon pee (only held that for 2-3 hours!) but the difference between my morning and afternoon test is mind boggling, truly. Might be worth a shot. 

Beachchica, glad to hear that things haven't really progressed passed some light bleeding. Lots of changes going on in the body right now, but as long as you're not having a full out period, definitely assume that things are still going right on track! Hopefully your doc will be able to shed some more insight. As for my OB, yes,I'm going to ask him if we can continue checking betas and see if he can get me in for an earlier scan (all scans in my town are at the hospital though, and I don't think he has much sway over there though, so well see). He did say he was going to work with me to monitor my next pregnancy more closely, so I'm going to hold him to it! :)

Thanks Emma, and huge congrats to you for hitting the 2nd tri mark in earnest, yaaaay!! Did you have a good feeling about this pregnancy right from the start? I sometimes believe our intuition can tell us everything we want to know... Yes, I've heard you can actually tell the sex from around 12 weeks (I'm a sociologist is I say "sex", not "gender" haha). Looking forward to hearing what you and your DH decide :) I'm also in favor of natural birth. :flower: If I was still in Vancouver I'd be with my former midwives aiming for a homebirth!


----------



## Neversaynever

Bumble...hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Beach...a lot of ladies on the PARL thread had spotting with progesterone so they put it not as far in or use the back passage :thumbup:

Hope...2MU always worked better for me

Nicki...I know it's hard but please don't compare the tests...your urine is different strengths, the time of day makes a difference, different batches/brands etc. If you can push for bloods..that's the only true indicator of HCG levels and you'd need another to ensure it was rising. :hugs:

The first 12 weeks until the scan are truly horrific...you're totally in limbo because apart from scans...you're in the dark. Also, there are times when you have a scan, you're on :cloud9: but it's not long before those doubts creep in. Sometimes you get to see and hear the HB at a good stage and still you end up losing before the 13 weeks so my advice is do whatever it takes to get you through those weeks. I have checked the toilet paper every single time since being pregnant..those fears never leave you. Don't get me wrong..I have more good days then bad...but they are still lurking about. 

Apologies if you find this depressing...I'm just being realistic and I know for me...I'd rather not be buttered up :nope:

Lots of love and :hugs: ladies

XxX


----------



## wookie130

Never, you nailed it. While pregnancy is supposed to be a joyful time, PAL is a different story altogether. Those of us who have experienced loss(es) often spend our time stressing out about the unknown, and how we're going to get through this day, and manage to stay pregnant. It's tough. I'm almost 7 weeks, and apart from what I find out at my ultrasound on Monday, I truly have no clue if this pregnancy is progressing or not...I thought my first pregnancy was doing fine, only to find out I had had a missed miscarriage, and had been carrying a deceased baby unbeknownst to me for nearly 5 weeks. My second loss was a standard early loss. I have a hard time believing that it's not going to happen again...and I have such a hard time believing there will really be a heartbeat on Monday, or anything worth seeing. If the baby ends up being okay, I just really won't believe it.


----------



## BeachChica

Ladies its definitely a difficult process and I don't think you stop worrying until you actually give birth. I had 3 good scans on my last pregnancy with HB's etc and then all of a sudden a MC. You just never know. That's why I love the PAL groups. We know what it's like and don't take anything for granted. It's a difficult road and everyone is here to support each other.

Thank you all for the info on the bleeding. I feel better. I have never had bleeding like this before. It seems to have stopped today. I will be very careful going forward with the progesterone stick. My doctors office called today and my hcg from yesterday is 215. I am having it repeated on Monday and Thursday next week.


----------



## hopestruck

Never, Wookie, and Beach - I agree 100% with everything that you've said about the PAL process. It's always going to be tougher with us. I sincerely appreciate that there are groups like this out there for us, where we can come and share what we're going through, good or bad, and know that there are others out there who can completely sympathize with our experiences. 

Wookie, I'll be sending you all my best wishes and hopes for baby. I know it's hard, but try to stay positive. After my little freak out yesterday morning with the faint HPTs, somebody in another group said something to me that really stuck with me. She said, give this baby a chance! I realized that she was completely right, that I had written it off before it had even had a chance to get settled. I was having such a hard time believing that I was destined for anything but M/C. But hearing those words really made me think that, no, maybe this is NOT about me, maybe this is about a baby who deserves my hope and faith. Not saying that you're not doing that, but thinking about the pregnancy in a different way really changed my whole view on it. So I will continue to believe that your little bean is healthy with a brightly beating heart. :hugs:

Never - when you say the "back passage" do you mean...up the ***?? Just wondering as I'll be stating progesterone supplements (crinone) tonight. Beach, is that what you're on as well? Just got my prescription yesterday, it is hella $$$! My extended doesn't cover it. :(

Oh, and Beach, that is an AWESOME beta for 4 weeks!!!! I doubt mine will be that high, I am just hoping to see a good rate of increase from 12 dpo to 14dpo.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls thank you for your support got my results and even though i'm bleeding really heavily with clot my hcg has gone up slightly so fingers crossed I've got to go back on sunday to have my bloods done again to see if it goes up again
xxxx


----------



## hopestruck

Bumblebee, that is AWESOME news! :happydance: So happy to hear it. Looking forward to more good news and sending you all my best in the meantime!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Wookie....my first loss I had a small bleed at 11+4 and just hoped it was nothing...well it was nothing..no baby just a collapsing 9 week gestation sac and I felt like a fraud and failure, my second I saw a HB 7+2 and thought this is it...wrong again, had a small bleed at 10+5 and baby had gone around 9 weeks. The third I knew I was pregnant and when the line got a tiny bit fainter I just knew. I never believed I'd get pregnant and stay pregnant...even this time. You just have to get on with things and for me...acceptance was my biggest hurdle. Once I had accepted that it was all out of my hands, I dealt with it better. Man my journal is like a soap opera with my rants about lack of symptoms and believing it was over and now look. 

It is also why I set this thread up...one loss IS common and yes it's still heartbreaking etc but when you are trying again and again...it's hard to believe and have faith. 

:hugs: all round

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Hope...yup up the shit chute :blush: works perfectly up there too :thumbup:

Bumble...hoping the bleeding subsides and your numbers double on Sunday :hugs: rest and plenty of fluids :hugs:

Beach...fab beta :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey everyone, thank you so much for your messages, you are such good online friends! Kmp no I haven't had a hsg, I have a feeling I have fibroids like you say but I'll see what they say on Mon, I assume as it's an internal scan that it'll pick up all that. Hope you get a strong ov v soon x


Emme thank you, yes I'm on mini aspirin, conception vits and progesterone but I don't have anything to make me ovulate, I'm worried about affecting the thyroxine that I'm on daily, which has been raised by a third to help with fertility....not that it's worked...anyway good luck on Mon x


Thanks Beach, yeah on aspirin and I'll report what they say on Mon....Fx'd....I hope you are really well despite the light bleed, I'm sorry you're seeing any kind of blood but your levels sound great x


Lexi thank you hun, I know one step at a time, I'm still wondering about taking a break...just to give my mind a rest, I might not calculate dates or think about it in Aug, we're going away in Sep and I may ntnp before then. These frigging weird afs will hopefully be explained by the scan.....as I'm hating them. I have less bleeding and more pain. How are you, felt any more movement? So exciting x


Never thank you so much for your support, you've been so brave and persistant in your journey, perhaps I'll start a journal, although it's possible I'd just get thrown in the loony bin, lol.


Thank you lovely Nicki, I'm pleased you have been feeling calm x try not to worry about the darkness of the tests, i'd suggest betas x


Misswish thank you hun and I hope you are doing really well, doubly well even :) x


Wookie, all the luck in the world for you on Mon, I hope you have your magical moment x


Hope I hope you are well and lol to Never with your 'up the shit chute' comment, you are naughty but I like you, lol.....and what a good sentiment, to give this baby a chance...I hope you get there hun, I really do x


Bumble, I'm keeping everything crossed for you x


Well me and hubbo have a weekend lined up of a dinner out, cinema and I'm having my hair cut tomorrow morning. And next week I may go for my first ever spray tan! Happy Friday everyone....emotionally I'm exhausted but trying to stay positive xxx


----------



## monro84

Hello everyone I am usually more of a lurker but I believe that I definitely fit in to this group. I have no children and been pregnant 5 times and had (at least I believe) 7 losses.

I was ready he was not. I got off BC 7/10 had my firt bfp 12/10 but it was a b/o and had a D&C 2/11. He was now 
ready. 

We officially started TTC 2/11. I had lost my job 5/11 and we decided to hold off on it but got a bfp 6/11 anyways but that was a chem (I was only a few days late). We decided to start again after that. Had another chem. the beginning of 8/11 and he decided he wanted to stop until I had a full time job, but had another bfp at the end of 8/11. I was not hopful at the rate I was going, but the test started to get darker and darker very quickly. I started getting my hopes up and so did he. I started spotting and cramping a little so called the ob at 4:30 they said they were closing soon (@5) and if I wanted to I shold go to the hospital. I want was 5 wks and 1 day. 

The took my temp and drew my blood temp was low fever and blood was 15k!!! They sent me in for a ultrasound the tech (same one that was working at ob at time of my B/O) kept asking if I was on fertility drugs but would not tell me why. Went back to room and NP asked same question I told her I was only on vitamin E, baby asprin, prenatel, and b complex. I asked if there was more then one (I actually had a feeling that there was). She said we don't need to worry about that and just hope for a healty baby. The next day I went to hospital and requested the Ultasounds. In the radioligest report it said there was 3 fluid filled sacs and 1 had a yolk and they all measured about the same!!! 

At 6 wks 1 day I had a stabing cramp on my right side a few inches across from my belly button. I went to the bathroom and pushed and something came out and I started bleeding really bad. I called the ob and got in and had an ultrasound. They detected 1 hb and 1 baby. They did not mention anything about a twin or anthing else. The dr said the hb was 100 and a little low and to come back in a week. On the ultasound pics I could see that there was another sac (the halo effect a bright ring around the sac) that was closing up right beside the baby with the hb. The weekend before my next ultasound I started loosing my symptoms. I knew it was not good. 

I went in and had the ultrasound at 7 wks and 2 days and there was no hb, and the baby was measuring 6 wks and 5 days (when I started to loose my symptoms). I induced the m/c at 8 wks (10/11) using cyotetc (sp?). 

After some fussin w/ my ob he sent me to RE. Got blood work eveything came back normal. Had an SHG done and found out I had a partial septate. Scheduled surgery and HSG the next week (the last week in 12/11). Went back to get balloon out and RE told me to wait till next normal cycle and I could start trying if I was not pregnant in 3 cycles to come back for more test. My husband wanted to wait 6 months to try again because of financial issues. I told my RE he said the if I can work out the financial issues we need to start back asap. After months using the "pull out" method I finally convinced him to start back. This month I had my third cycle and tested till 11dpo figured since I have not gotten my bfp it was not going to happen this month and scheduled for a SHG. 

Well I was a day late took at IC test and it was a bfp, I had heard that implanting late usually ends bad. From the beginning I had a feeling this one was not going to stick even when my numbers doubled. I was right yesterday at 5 wks I had another loss. 

I scheduled the SHG for this cycle before I had heard back from the nurse figured since it was so early it did not matter. She told me I had to wait till next cycle to do it and I should not get pregnant this cycle. 

What!!!! It was an early loss and late implanter (13dpo or 14dpo) it was technically like if I had implanted at 10 dpo I would have been a day late. I did not receive a bfp till 15dpo but I stopped testing at 11dpo at 3pm. At 16dpo I had beta and it was 24 so I was definitely late implanter. 

Sorry I am ranting a little to because if you read the whole thing, almost the same thing happend last year and I got pregnant with triplets or twins the next cycle. I do believe in the whole more fertile after m/c thing. I feel like this month is our month especially since I am fixed. If I had not had the septate I would have carried to term because when he resected the septum he took pics and said I had retained tissues from my last m/c and in those pics the tissue was right beside the septum. 

I am not waiting!!:growlmad: This is my month!!:hissy:

FX for everyone for H&H pregnancy or bfp!!!:flower:

sorry so long :blush:


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, welcome to the group and so sorry about all your losses. I definitely understand the need to get back on the TTC wagon and try to get that much wanted & precious BFP. I've read terrible things about Cytotec, it's not supposed to be used on pregnant women because there is a high risk of hemorraging, so I am glad you are ok. I hope you get your BFP soon and it is your forever baby. 

Welcome again :flower:


----------



## BeachChica

Omgosh NSN :rofl: I almost peed my pants reading your post with the "back door" comment. 

Hope- yes I am on Endometrin- a suppository form of progesterone. It's a mess "down there" for sure, but hopefully it's doing some good. 

Monro- Welcome to the thread and so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Soop- cant wit for your appt Monday. I think it will be really great to have some answers .

AFM- I had a bit more very light bleeding this afternoon. Gsh I hope everything is ok. Since I have never had bleeding before DH said maybe something different is a good thing. I did some reading about implantation bleeding and it says it can last up to 2-3 days. I hope that's all it is because I also read the low progesterone can cause bleeding.


----------



## kmp

Beach, I know I would be worried too, but as you know many people bleed throughout pg and have perfectly healthy babies. Like all the women on the show "I didn't know I was pregnant" almost all say they had a "period" every month...

Monro, well we are in somewhat similar boat. Sorry for your losses. I had a septate removed as well, but unfortunately it required 2 surgeries and it is likely not totally gone. It actually had a fibroid inside the septate. the dr. said he had never seen or heard of that happening! I had an early loss in aug 11 and an ectopic in nov 11 and since then I have been recovering from the methotrexate for the ectopic and had the 2 surgeries and 2 hsg's. My dr thinks the septate could have been responsible for both losses. My last surgery was may 21 so I am hoping to take advantage of that increased fertility as well, but just in case this month doesn't work for you and you do get the hsg they suspect that that increases fertility too. Best of luck to you!! I know how frustrating it is when they keep making you wait ANOTHER cycle for tests/surgeries and for the hsg it has to be right after af, it is sooo hard to "waste" a month!!! Oh and I also lost my job that I had for 5 yrs in June and I am the primary breadwinner, but dammit I am 32 and nothing is putting this on hold any longer!!!!

AFM I GOT MY PEAK!! My favorite image is seeing three bars with an egg on my cbfm (well BFP's are better). We bd once today and will again tomorrow and sunday so I am sooo hoping this will do it!!!


----------



## monro84

Emme thank you I hope so too I had read a few things as bout it. I did not want a d&c again because I was scared I would develope scaring. It really was not that bad alot of bleeding and a weird nad left leg pain that my ob could not explain. Congrats on your pregnancy.

Beach thank u so much. Congrats on bfp.

Kmp that is exactly how I feel. If the loss was 6 wks or later I could understand but I am not waiting when it was just 5 wks there is no reason too. I am so sorry you have had all those problems. I hope I do not have to have the surgery again but I do feel confident in my RE. He seemed to know about utsriam abnoralities. I had a shg (the saline solution transvaginal ultrasound and right away he said I had a partial septate, which I had read about bicorbinate (sp) ones and I asked if that was what he ment and he explained what it was. I dod have a hsg and lap done during the surgery to ck for endo because I have very bad cramps I only had stage one that he removed but still have bad cramps. That is crazy a fibroid with a septate wow. I have joind tbe mullerian abnormality group on yahoo and learned about kidney problems sometimes associated with it because I have uti very often and wondered if it could have anything to do with it. Hope this month is our month.


----------



## Ladyfog

Just trying to catch up with everyone's news. It's great that we've had a flurry of BFPs on the thread. Congratulations Beach - and great betas, hope this is your sticky bean :hugs:

To everyone going through PAL, my advice would be to just try to take one day at a time :hugs:. There were so many days with Elsa, especially at the beginning that I worried it was all over - lack of symptoms, a negative HPT at 7 weeks (hook affect), the ridiculously high NT measurement, her heart scan... but in the end it was all OK and she's here now. NSN's right, there's a certain amount of acceptance needed, to know that there's nothing more that you can do and if this is the one, then it will just happen. Being pregnant is such a blessing and it should be enjoyed as much as you can, even if your scared and feeling like shit! Try your best to enjoy the moment as worry won't change the outcome in the end. We will all get our rainbows and I hope that for those of you now pregnant, this is your time :flower:. 

To those of you still trying - fingers crossed for you this and every month. Soop :hugs::hugs: to you, I know it's been a tough few months.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Lady, Elsa is absolutely beautiful and so worth all the worry and pain.

Have been reading up on everyone but no time to reply individually - only to say that I feel for each and every one of you who are either struggling to conceive or worrying about miscarrying.

I have a new set of worries now. DH was been diagnosed with Aligospermia, which basically means low count. According to the FS, we are entitled to IVF with ICSI but there's one issue with that, my BMI. We only qualify if my BMI is under 30 and it is currently 35.
Needless to say I am dieting furiously, but I don't lose it easily or quickly so it may be a while until we get there.
It's annoying as all my results were normal so technically there's nothing wrong with me.


----------



## kmp

Welcome New! That is too bad that they are insisting on a lower BMI if you are healthy. Best of luck with your weight loss.

Monro, I had to comment back right away...Apparently my septate is not related, but earlier on this thread I posted about being diagnosed with kidney disease last July! I feel perfectly healthy and have only had one or two bladder infections with one becoming a kidney infection requiring hospitalization back in 2005. Last year after a bout of the flu, my urine labs kept coming back with protein in them. After a biopsy and many other tests a specialist, my nephrologist, diagnosed me with focal segmented glomerulsclerosis or fsgs. It is pretty scary, but my dr has given me the green light ttc. I do not feel sick accept being tired, but one day I will likely need a transplant or dialysis. Anyway sorry to go off on a totally separate subject, but when I heard you mention kidneys I had to share.


----------



## Neversaynever

NTAT...you know I keep chucking you :hugs: you're doing fab with the weightloss and you will get your rainbow :hugs:

Monro...sorry you find yourself here...lots of lovely ladies here to support through the good times and bad :flower:

Soop...enjoy your weekend and worry about Monday when it gets here..start your journal...it saved my sanity many a time and you stop caring what others think :winkwink:

KMP...get :sex: girlie and have a mega orgasm to help those little buggers :dust:

Beach...hoping the bleeding stops soon..I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

:hi: to everyone

XxX


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Beach I have everyone crossed for you :hugs:

Kmp go get some :sex: girl :thumbup: :hugs:

Bumblebee hope you're ok, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Hopestruck great line! :thumbup: Hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Nicki thinking of you, try not to worry too much I hear it's quite normal to have varying shades of lines, hope you're ok :hugs:

Emme hope all goes ok on Monday, I think you should just go with your instincts when you're having your scan, you know like don't make a decision and then to that thing where you answer without thinking :haha: Good to hear all is going good for you :hugs:

Monro sorry to hear about your losses, but welcome to the group, everyone is so lovely here, it really helps me talking to everyone, fingers crossed this is your month :hugs: 

Lady congratulations again, I bet it's all still so surreal, hope you are doing well :hugs:

NTAT I have to lose weight too, it's so hard though and such a slow process, your committed though and that's what's important, you will get there :thumbup: :hugs:

Soop hope you're ok, will be thinking of you Monday, if taking a break will help then go for it, perhaps you will get some time to re-focus on you for a bit. Whatever you decide we are all here for you :hugs:


:hi: to everyone I have missed

Afm I'm feeling a bit crap really, I just feel like I have no hope at the moment, ttc just takes over my life! I know everyone says try to stop thinking about it and it will happen, but that's so much easier said than done. My fertility friend is doing strange things too, somehow it thinks I am 3dpo today which is rubbish, there is no way I have O'd yet, my opk's haven't even been slightly positive yet :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Monro, so sorry that you find yourself here, but I think you'll find it to be a very supportive group.

Lady- That Elsa's a lovely little girl!

Everyone else...hope you're doing well!

2 more days until my ultrasound...praying that I actually hear a heartbeat this time!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Good Luck Wookie

My thoughts will be with you!! 
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Just sending lots of hugs for everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Misswish

Thurl sorry to hear your feeling crap :hugs:Yeah sometimes it sure does feel like TTC takes over your life as its all you can think about. I often have negative thoughts then try to block them out & change it with positive thoughts instead. Lol maybe I'm going crazy but it does seem to help me cope. 
Monro welcome to the thread & sorry to hear about your losses. You have been through so much. I understand wanting to TTC again & hope this is your month & get your forever baby.:hugs: 
Soop I hope you enjoy the weekend. I hope you can get some answers mon. Thinking of you. :kiss:Yeah starting a journal might be a good idea. Lol we won't think your crazy but might be good to write about how you feel. In saying that I have never started one myself but other ladies find it good. :hugs:
Never you are so funny loved your comment about where to stick progesterone. :haha:It does sound a good idea though & I have heard other women put it there as well. I considered it as I got a bit of burning sometimes from it. 
Beach I hope the bleeding stops & everything is going fine. :kiss:
Bumblebee how are you? Thinking of you. I hope you're ok. :hugs:
Nicki I hope all is going well. :winkwink:
Lady little Elsa is adorable. :baby:
Wookie I hope your scan goes really well & you see a heartbeat & everything is going fine. :hugs:It's such a nerve racking time. I no what you mean about never seeing a heartbeat. I too had never seen a heartbeat before my this pregnancy. I was scared to look at first. I really hope this is a happy scan for you. That's what I say these days I'm booking in only happy scans these days instead of sad scans. I have my 12week scan tomorrow. I pray everything is going fine with my babies. 
Emme goodluck with your scan. Yeah would b confusing about not knowing about whether you want to know the gender. I didn't realize they could find out so early. Congrats on being 14wks. I'm glad things are going well:happydance:
Kmp yes get bding! 
Hi Lexi how are you going? 
Hi to anyone I've missed.:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Been back today girls and had my bloods the 
1st test 25.7.12 - 42 
2nd test 27.7.12 - 56

Waiting on todays results this afternoon but its not looking good they're really low aren't they :-(

Still we are expecting the worst but hoping for the best its all we can do atm

Hope all you ladies are getting on ok.
xxxxxx


----------



## thurl30

Good luck Wookie, fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Bumblebee I have heard of people having really low numbers, and then all of a sudden the numbers have shot up, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Misswish thanks for the encouragement, good luck for you scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome:flower:

kmp- By the time you have to have a transplant or dialysis they might have something better out or a cure. I probably do need to get the recurrent uti's examined more but I have not had one in a few months. I have also been taking 1000mg vit c. I think it keeps my urian more acidic so bacteria can't grow. I also use to get them after a lot of :sex: 

On a good note my RE nurse messaged me back and said we could go ahead with the shg (saline sonohystogram) this cycle as long as I am not bleeding. Which I am on cd 4 and bairly spotting. I think we are good. But putting saline in my uterus righ before o will that make it harder for sperm or implantation.


----------



## Neversaynever

Bumble...I'll be honest and say I think it's not likely to be good news sweetie :hugs: also the fact there has been a slight increase could indicate ectopic so I'm hoping they are going to keep testing. Massive :hugs: so cruel :cry:

Wookie...good luck for tomorrow...all sorts of emotions will be running through your mind :hugs:

:hi: to everyone...I'm in hospital again being monitored for high BP...back under control again but another overnight stay :roll:

XxX


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Getting annoyed with the hospital now they've said levels have gone up again but not by much but have said that they think it may be an under developing baby which will result in miscarriage however they are UNSURE so repeating the test for a 4th time on tuesday!!

I feel like I'm being messed about as I'm only 21 and all they keep doing is drawing bloods and sending me away then contacting me via the phone and asking to repeat it over and over then not giving us any answers or advice just sending us away its just very frustrating now we're not getting anywhere and I'm fed up of feeling rubbish because of it. I just want it to be over with so I at least no which way I'm going tbh I'm assuming its a miscarriage now and getting on with things as i'm soooo fed up with it all!! 

Rant over sorry ladies xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Bumble I'm sorry they are messing you about :hugs: if the numbers are rising they need to keep doing them every 48 hours...insist on this please..just in case it is ectopic. Always ask them for numbers so you know yourself what is likely to happen..forewarned is forearmed. Lots of :hugs: like this isn't hard enough :nope:

XxX


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank you Neversaynever!

Apparently it was 
25.7.12 - 42
27.7.12- 56

Unsure what it was today until I go in for my bloods on Tuesday again and they will tell me then as they don't like to let you know over the phone. I don't know we'll get our answer in the end I suppose 
xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Well demand the betas until you see the numbers doubling or dropping in large amounts. I really hope you get some answers :hugs:

There would be no point doing an US as the levels are not high enough so push for bloods and ask if you can call for Tuesday's numbers too. 

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Emmediva

Oh Bumble, I'm sorry your numbers haven't doubled :hugs: I hope you get definate answers on your Tuesday appointment. It's so hard when you're stuck in limbo, it's better to know either way how things are going. I'm sorry your doctors aren't being as informative as they should! When I had my chemical in March my numbers went from like 38 or so to 16 so there was no denying what was happening. I hope you get answers soon. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Bumble I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. I am ever hopeful for you that things turn around. It really is cruel. I understand your frustration as I had my 3rd loss in a row this past April, I was 9 weeks but baby stopped growing at 7 1/2 weeks. At the time when I first started to bleed my betas were in the 4000s, which my doctor said were far below what they should have been even at 7 1/2 weeks. So I would say your numbers are low. :hugs: if I were you I would definitely continue pushing for more bloodwork and then for blood testing for any clotting/immune issues. It's not fair to go through so much at such a young age. I know how it feels as I am 25 (well, 26 in August) and never thought I'd have to deal with 3 losses at such a young age. There is hope though, please dont be discouraged. Most women who have recurrent pregnancy loss (over 70-80% according to the medical literature) will go on to have successful pregnancies. 

Anyway, I know this is all probably overwhelming and upsetting for you... I just wanted to put my experience out there and to offer a few thoughts. I am truly hoping that your betas will turn around and for this to be your sticky baby. But know that either way, there are women here who have been through this before and who will be here for you... No matter what. Xoxox :flow:


----------



## Misswish

Bumblebee I'm sorry to hear what you are going through. It's so hard not knowing what's actually going on. I hope you get some definite answers on tues. thinking of you & hoping things turn around & get better for you. :hugs:Last year in may when I had the 3rd miscarriage they couldn't tell me for sure what was happening but my numbers kept dropping & I was having bleeding & pain so thought it probably was again. It's such a frustrating & heartbreaking time being in limbo like that. Take care of yourself:kiss: 

I feel bad saying about my scan. It went well & everything seems to be progressing how it should. One twin measured 12wks4days& the other twin measured 12wks1day. Their heartbeats looked good as well. We are very relieved. 
Sending hugs to everyone that needs them.


----------



## Nicki123

Misswish that is great news about your scan. Don't feel bad about it, this thread is a real mix of good news and bad news, that's just was PAL is like and those of us going through a crappy time need the good news too to keep us feeling positive.

Soop and Wookie, thinking of you both today with your various scans. You must both be feeling anxious, let us know how it goes.

Never I hope the blood pressure is settling down.

Thurl - big :hugs: It's so damn hard.

Monro, sorry you find yourself here and sorry for your losses :hugs:

Beach and Hope, how is everything going since your BFPs? Beach I hope you haven't had any more spotting.

Bumblebee - big :hugs: to you too. You must be feeling crappy, not helped by being messed around by Drs. I think we are in the same boat. I have watched my pg tests get progressively lighter and lighter each day. I did a frer 4 days again when the line was 'ok', it got less and less and today it's a real squinter. I am 95% sure it's a chemical. I don't want to sound pessimistic but being realistic has kept my sane the last 2.5 years of this ttc journey! After 3 mmcs i find it better to keep my hopes low (in the hope that one day I'll get a lovely surprise) than to raise my hopes too high and keep having them dashed.

I felt from the outset this pg wasn't right so called the dr on Friday to arrange a blood test. The 'helpful' receptionist kept saying I couldn't have a test without seeing the dr first and they had no apts for 5 days. Great! They seem to think we have endless spare time on our hands. I finally managed to persuade her (so I thought) to get the dr to call me as I really don't need to see him to explain what's going on. She said he'd call sometime on Friday but he didn't. Grrrr, so annoyed. I called on sat but obv the surgery was closed. So will be Grumpily calling them as soon as they open today. I have never had a blood test for hcg but have a feeling it's not going to be easy and am pretty sure AF will turn up before they get their arses into gear.

Am feeling pretty ok though. Slightly dissapointed that the healthy diet, vits and acupuncture haven't been a miracle cure, but I think deep down I always thought it was going to take a few more tries. After my mega long break I'm just glad I got pg relatively quickly. It's been a year since my last bfp and it was nice to see that line again if only briefly ...

Hope everyone else is well, sorry to anyone I've missed, it's so early!


----------



## hopestruck

Miss wish, congratulations!! This board is for all kinds of news, good and bad, and I am sooooo thrilled to hear that things are going wonderfully with your twins!! Amazing!! :yipee:

Nicky, don't count yourself out just yet! I honestly think your lines are great! What doesn't feel right about the pregnancy? Hopefully you'll be able to get some serial beta numbers sooner than later. How irritating. I was lucky that I booked my appt a couple weeks in advance just in CASE I was pregnant (would have cancelled it otherwise), as I'm sure it would have been the same deal with my doctors office. They have so many "rules" for getting things done, it's seriously irritating. And, I like my doctor, but he does seem to "forget" to do some things he says he's going to do. He's supposed to call me tomorrow with my betas and I'd honestly be surprised if he remembered. :dohh:

AFM, feeling a little bit preggo, right on track! Fatigue has set in big time, bbs starting to grow more sore day by day, and I'm getting a nauseated/low blood sugar feeling morning/mid-day which is a characteristic pregnancy sign for me. I had a non-darker HPT scare (same shade as previous test) on Saturday, but then when I did my 2nd Cb digi the dates bumped up from 1-2 (on 14dpo) to 2-3. So, maybe just a weird test? Hoping so. Decided to throw them all out and stop torturing myself either way. :wacko:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi hope struck - lots of things don't feel right. With my other three pgs I've had a relatively early bfp and watched the bfp line get darker and darker. With this one I got a later bfp than usual, and have watched it get lighter and lighter every day from 14dpo to 20dpo. The pics i posted were the best that they got. Even on the frer (which I got the best line on) it is hardly there today. The swollen boobs are back to normal and my spots have cleared up. I'm just not feeling it. 

I will let you be positive for me but I just don't want to risk it!

I like your approach of making a dr apt 'just in case' - I think I'll do that next time!! 

I'm glad you are feeling pg now, I think this is going to be a lucky one for you x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you ladies, it's been an emotional weekend but today's the day. I re read the scan letter and there's a line that says book an appt 1 week from your scan for results. I'm sorry but if they don't tell me what's going on today then I'm going to lose it. They must know as they are doing it. Hope so.

Bumble big hugs and I hope this week brings you answers, hopefully the numbers will rise. :hugs:

Nicki is there an epu near you? They have really helped me in the past, sometimes you don't even need your doc to refer you. I hope the tests aren't a true indication and that everything is ok.

Never I hope you are also better re blood pressure x

Misswish, fantastic news hun x

Beach and Lexi how are you?

Good luck emme and wook with your scans.


I'll report back later xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Soop I hope they give you answers today. It's just a week to them but that seems like forever when you're the one waiting.

I think AF is on its way - have had v light crampy feelings in my tummy this morning, just went to the loo and def pinky red cm ... I expected it and would rather it happens sooner rather than later. Even though i feel ok i am going to a funeral today and think It is going to set me off, I expect to be a blubbering mess by the end of the day.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Nicki, I hope so too - they have it down as routine to them but It's so not to me!

Oh hun I hope it isn't but sometimes your instincts know best. If it is the case then it's so shit for you, I'm so sorry to hear it and what with a funeral too. I'm thinking of you today, let me know whet the day brings for you. Lots of hugs to you :hug: xxx


----------



## wookie130

Nicki- I too hope you're wrong about AF...if that's the case, I'll send you endless :hugs:...

Bumble-As much as I hate to say it, I agree with Never that it doesn't look good. The numbers are low, but what's more troubling is the small rises...you need to continue having your betas drawn to rule out an ectopic pregnancy. I'm praying for you.

Soop- Good luck to you today!

AFM- It's 3:52 in the a.m., and I'm a bundle of nerves! My scan is later today at 1:00 p.m., and I hope and pray it'll be good news for once! I'll update as soon as it's finished, either way.


----------



## Sooperhans

Aw poor thing wook, I know it must be so on your mind. Look forward to hopefully hearing good news xx

Well the scan woman was pretty silent and let me babble on....I said to husband, 'I don't like the look of that', referring to a mass she was circling on the screen. She didn't say anything, then I saw her label it as left ovary! She waited until the end and said all normal. So that's good, there can't be anything big as it would've shown up. She sais discuss the rest with my doc, so I'm going to try and get a ring on the day appt next mon as no pre books at all. Good news though:thumbup:

Hope everyone else gets on well. Dh and I said maybe ntnp for Aug, then spend a few weeks in the gym to get some fitness back. And then on holiday in Sep to go for it. I'm going to let it all mull about in my mind for a few days xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, just popping in for a quick hello..

Bumble  I am so sorry for what you are going though. Its so hard but the fact that its happening this early will helpfully be able to get you to your next cycle sooner, rather than having to wait. 

Misswish  congrats on your scan! Such great news!!!

Soop and Wookie  cant wait to hear about your scans today!

Nicki  hope you get to talk to the doc today and that everything will be OK. I dont have any symptoms either and many girls have said the same thing and have had successful pregnancies. 

AFM  the bleeding seems to have stopped. I had a slight tinge of color yesterday in the progesterone that comes out (sorry TMI) I have beta again today so I am anxious to hear what they are tomorrow. Just hoping for the best.


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach I hope for the best with you too....let us know what they say. Scan comment above your post, all normal x


----------



## hopestruck

Oh Nicki, I'm sorry you feel AF coming on :( you could still be wrong about this one, but if you aren't then the good news (there really is some) is that your body is doing the right thing and dealing with this on its own. I definitely fear that I am in the category of "super fertility" characterized by a very short time to pregnancy (usually within the 1st or 2nd month for me) and recurrent miscarriages - researchers are speculating this is due to a "non-fussy uterus" that can't differentiate between the good and not so good eggs/blasts. It's scary because there's nothing you can do to prevent, usually it just corrects itself on its own. So, all this to say that perhaps your body is doing the proper thing and "evacuating" the ones that wouldn't have made it anyway. I know that is probably not very encouraging at the moment, but the good news is that if this doesn't pan out, you can try again right away. Let us know how things shape up. :hugs:

Wookie, I will be sending you all my best thoughts, wishes and prayers for your scan today! I feel this is going to be your sticky baby. Longs of :hugs: to you.

Sooper, glad to hear your scan turned up clear. Even though there are no answers it is really the best possible outcome! I had a similar experience with my bloodwork, all came back perfect and normal. Was frustrated but the doctor said to be glad - he's seen cases where some women have had this testing and found out they would never be able to have kids. So :thumbup: to that. Do you and your DH have a gameplan for what you think you want to do next?

Beach, glad to hear the spotting has eased up! I "cleaned out" the crinone the other day and found a couple of blood tinged specs. Really small, like the size of a pen point kinda thing. So I'm not too worried but it did make me think of you. Probably similar, just the progesterone making the area more sensitive or something. Who knows. Did ou and our doc decide how many betas you'll be doing? I'm thinking of asking mine for more...maybe I'll see if we can do one a week until 6 or 7 weeks (or an ultrasound, whichever is sooner). Don't know if he'll go for it but can't hurt to ask.

:hi: to all the other lovely ladies. Bumble, thinking of you today and hoping you are OK.


----------



## kmp

Hi all, and so sorry to those of you fearing another loss. In a first pg you have the luxury of being naive and hopeful, but after a loss you just sit there preparing yourself for what you feel is inevitable. I tend to try to expect the worst and hope for the best as Nikki feels. Wishing you all the best outcome whether it be a sticky bean or a quick recovery and a more fertile next month. Many women get their forever baby after conceiving immediately after a loss.

Misswish, congrats I am so happy to hear the twins are doing so well. Those measurements are great!!

Soop, that is great that your scan went well and I am glad they didn't make you wait a whole week in suspense.

Monro, it seems like saline would not cause any problems with conception, but if it were me, I would try to get it done sooner rather than later. I am sure that is even more safe than an hsg and they said I could conceive the same month I had that, but I elected to not get one because I just don't like the idea of the dye being in there, but saline is more natural.

AFM I am now in the 2ww!! I am pretty sure the egg was released Friday night as my LH surge happened Friday morning and by Saturday morning it was just about totally gone. I know it is waaaay to early to feel anything, but sunday while doing errands with dh, I had a weird bout of feeling lousy like low blood sugar and very, very shaky. I had made breakfast not too much earlier so it was quite strange. Luckily we were at Costco with food samples so eating made me feel soo much better. I get like that once in a while when I don't eat, but I had eaten. So it was probably nothing, but hoping it was a blastocyte forming!! (Yes, I know it is a ridiculous thought)


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Soop - I missed your post. I am glad that your scan was good. Hopefully when you speak to your doctor he will be able to shed some light on why your cycles have been a bit strange. 

hopestruck - I had a beta last week, a beta today and one again on Thursday just to make sure my values are increasing as normal. My next appt with the doctor is August 9th and I should be about 6 weeks then. 

kmp - one of my cycles I felt a wave of dizziness aound O day. I wonder if this is what happened to you!!! FX for you that you caught that egg!!!!


----------



## Emmediva

Nicki, I'm so sorry the lines have got lighter :hugs: thinking of you.

Sooper, I'm glad the scan went ok :thumbup: 

Misswish & Hope, glad all is ok.

Beach, I'm happy bleeding has subsided, hope you get good news on your beta numbers tomorrow. 

Kmp, hoping you caught that egg!! When are you testing?

Andrea, I hope you are doing better :hugs:

Lexi, have you felt the baby move again?

:wave: hi to anyone I may have missed.

AFM sitting at the doctors office and getting irritated :grr: I just foun out she is behind, 5 people in front of me, so I'll probably be here all day! And from talking to another patient, she double booked an 11:30 appt!! Me and another lady! WTH?! I was already thinking about maybe changing hospitals to do the natural birth but now I'm REALLY thinking of researching my options.


----------



## lexi374

Nicki im sorry you feel af is on her way, i had a chemical in feb and then fell pregnant with this 1 in april. So chin up. I like you felt that the chemical was not right from the outset for starters it was a really late bfp. :hugs: x

Soop thats great they didnt find anything bad on your scan, where are you going on holiday? Maybe you should just take august off and go on hols knowing your not pregnant so you can really let your hair down and enjoy it, its not far away after all, and you may get preggo on hols when you are nice and relaxed. :shrug: x

Bumble im sorry your numbers dont look great i dont know much about it, i hope you get some answers soon. :hugs: x

Kmp good luck in tww :hugs: x

Misswish yay for a great scan so pleased for you, get a ticker up woman! :hugs: x

Wookie good luck with your scan :hugs: x

Beach good luck with betas :hugs: x

Nsn i hope you are at home and relaxing :hugs: x

Lady hows the little lady? I hope she allows you some sleep. :hugs: x

Thurl hows the temping? Any signs of ov yet? :hugs: x

Emme how you feeling? :hugs: x 

Hope love the 2-3 :thumbup: x

Monro welcome sorry for your losses :hugs: x

Sorry if i missed anyone :hugs: x

Afm last week at work before 2 weeks holiday cant wait for the rest! :happydance:

We decided to book a last minute holiday so we are off to Ibiza for a week on saturday! And its my birthday sunday..... whispers ..... 34. :dohh:
Its going to be really strange going back to Ibiza, i went there loads in my 20s out all night clubbing, i loved it! Now im going back staying on the other side of the island, no clubbing, no parties, no drinking!! Will be nice to relax for a week though. As long as dh doesnt keep me awake with his snoring! He had a few beers sat night and snored all night, i got zero sleep and got eaten by mozzies, i got up sun morning and cried cos i was so tired! :growlmad:

Also today 1 of the parents at the nursery rang and said their child has slap cheek! Which means they were infectious last week and i was in contact with them. Its really bad to catch slap cheek when pregnant esp in the first 20 weeks, it can cause miscarriage as well as complications for the baby. I phoned the doc and they will do a blood test to check immunity but theres nothing they can do really if i get it he said keep temperature down by taking paracetamol and just gotta hope for the best. :shrug: x


----------



## lexi374

Emme yes i have been feeling it most days, still quite lightly though. Kind of like a muscle twitch/spasm. :hugs: x


----------



## Emmediva

Oh Lexi, I hope you didn't catch anything! :hugs: I can't wait to feel the baby move :cloud9: When I have the Doppler on I hear kicks, sounds really weird :)

Nicki, I second what Lexi said about a chemical. I had my chemical in March and then fell pregnant with this one in May, weird coincidence? I hope that's a pattern :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Well, it's good news for me at my ultrasound today! Baby is measuring right on at 7 weeks, and has a hb of 136 bpm, so I'm on :cloud9:!!!!

This is the first time I've seen a beating heart from one of my babies...it's a miracle, and I pray it continues to progress!


----------



## hopestruck

WOOKIE, YAAAAAY!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
I am absolutely THRILLED FOR YOU!!!


----------



## lexi374

Yay congrats wookie!!!!! :happydance::thumbup: x


----------



## Nicki123

Wookie you must be beaming :) such a relief. So happy for you.

Lexi and Emme - that does give me comfort. I will make sure to try out the lucky rug again in September :)

Def have AF feelings - Haven't seen DH since Friday as I was at mums for the weekend and he just came in with a big bar of chocolate and gave me a big cuddle. Feeling very lucky to have him, especially after the funeral today. Must make the most of every day with him, he is amazing 

X


----------



## thurl30

Congrats Wookie that's awesome :happydance:


----------



## thurl30

Nicky I have just been catching up on your situation, I'm really sorry to hear that this might not be working out for you, from what you have said though you do have the right mindset, I would be the same, then fingers crossed you will get a lovely surprise really soon. :hugs:

Lexi no ovulation yet, I took a test earlier that I thought was positive but it's one of those almost positives, and then I took another one a little while ago and it's definately negative. Hoping I might see something in the next couple of days though. Thanks for asking. Good to hear all is going well for you and you are feeling baby move about now, so exciting :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Wookie - so happy about your scan today!!!! Congratulations!!! :yipee:

Thurl - with that big dip you had today I bet you will O in the next couple of days. Make sure you are getting lots of :sex: in!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Wookie...fantastic news :wohoo:

Nicki...:hugs: sweetie

Soop...glad all is well

Beach..let us know the beta

Lexi..woop for holiday boo to being around slapped cheek :growlmad:

Emme...hope your wait wasn't too long

Thurl...catch that eggy

LF...hope princess is doing ok?

:hi: everyone as apologies if I missed anyone :dohh:

Just to let you know that I'm being induced today due to high BP and high levels of protein. Petrified..excited and many other things too. 

Love, :dust: and :hugs: for you all

XxX


----------



## Nicki123

Omg never - your baby will be here so soon!! So exciting. Good luck xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Wookie fantastic news! Xxx
Nicki :hugs:
Lexi I hope you are ok and enjoy your chilled holiday. I'm off to Corfu in Sep and it's a big birthday too, do may give Aug a miss.

Never omg I hope everything goes really well....lots of luck hun and you will be fine. I know it must be terrifying but you are so strong. Please update when you can. It's funny how these things work out, today's my edd. It's put a happier spin on a poignant day...thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

And Beach good luck with the betas, Thurl :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Never- Again, best wishes for that baby coming!

Thurl- Hop in the sack and get to :sex: :sex: :sex:

Beach- Good luck on your betas...I know how nerve-wracking waiting for results can be.

Nicki- :hugs: Whatever happens with this pregnancy, remember your rainbow is out there somewhere!!!

Lexi- Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## Emmediva

Wookie :yipee: I'm so glad you heard the heartbeat!!!! I'm over the moon for you!!

Lexi, continue to enjoy those precious movements :cloud9: I'm glad all is ok.

Andrea, I will be praying that all goes ok hun, sending lots of :hugs: and good vibes your way :flower: 

Beach, good luck on your betas, I was always a nervous wreck when I had to get mine done :hugs: thinking of you.

Thurl, catch that egg chick! go :spermy: go

Nicki, you WILL get your rainbow baby, we are all rooting you on. I'm praying it will be a short wait like Lexi and I had :hugs: 

Sooper, :hugs: I can't imigine how I'll feel on Aug 10, my edd with my first pregnancy... 

AFM, the appointment took forever yesterday! :grr: I was SO ready to get up and leave but I didn't want to mess up my visits, so I stayed put. My appointment was for 11:30 and I was finally in a room at 1:30, was being seen at 2 :growlmad: anyway I discussed the wait time, I can't miss a whole day of work every time I go to the doctor! She said afternoons are better, so have my next visit scheduled for Aug 28 @ 1:10 p.m., that way I'll work half a day at least. Then she asked how I was doing, was I still fatigued, somewhat, were my breasts still sore, not really although I get throbbing pain once in a while. Then she got the doppler out, hb was at 153, I asked if it was ok since it was 160 before, she said it was normal. I'm to continue taking the Progesterone Supplements through week 16, in her words, "since all is going fine, I don't want to rock the boat". I asked about natural birthing and she is all for it, so that's a plus. In sum, I waited 2.5 hours just to hear the heartbeat, which I do at home every day :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Ugh, Emme, how annoying! I would be so pissed if they made we wait that long for THAT!


----------



## hopestruck

Never - Yeaaaahhh! Good luck!! Can't wait to hear about your little one!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies. Never, how are you doing?

Emme, thanks for your kind words. Glad the Doppler is working out for you.

Lexi I hope you didn't catch anything nasty!

Hope all the pg ladies are feeling well.

Thurl enjoy all the BDing.

Hello Soop. Ooo big birthday soon how exciting.

Afm, AF has started in full swing today. Thank god I'd already got my head around it or it would have been a nasty shock. V heavy and painful. I'm using it as an excuse for a Tuesday night take away. Tbh I'm just so glad it's over quickly, I thought it might take a while for those last few hormones to get out of my system but it hasnt so v happy about that. Cd1 already, just a week late after all that. I'll give it a week then will get cracking again.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi girls,

Wookie- amazing news about the heartbeat bet you're feeling over the moon

Nicky- I'm glad everything's gone smoothly for you and one day soon it'll be your turn & you'll love your baby so much more for it 

Thurl- get bd-ing & we all hope you get your :bfp: soon 

As for me went back for bloods Sundays came back as hcg level 78 I had them retested today at & they were 137!! So we are booked in for a scan on Monday 8th august  fingers crossed we'll see something even if we can't hear a heartbeat n hopefully our little miracle will still be ok x x x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Emme, I know it's really weird around the dd, I've been so emotional I can bearly hold it together. Wondering how many more tears are left. Pah....head space and holiday much needed. I need to start looking forward to the nice things we have lined up. I'm sorry you had to wait but pleased it was good news.

Bumble, looking good....keep going and hope everything progresses well. I'm pleased it isn't bad news.

Nicki I'm so sorry. I feel disappointment for you, I hope that lovely dh of yours takes care of you. Take time off work if you don't feel up to it physically or mentally. Lots of hugs to you and sorry again xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Gah..sorry for delay but no baby or induction today :dohh: got down there and they felt my levels of protein, BP and baby was all done and no urgency to start and left it to us to decide what we wanted to do and I wanted to cook baby a little longer providing all the monitoring continues to go well :thumbup:

Soop...:hugs: for your EDD

Emme....blah to that length of time waiting but good to have reassurance with the progesterone etc

Nicki..so sorry the witch turned up, I was like you..testing and saw it fading so was relieved when I bled rather than totally caught unaware. Still not nice so enjoy that takeaway, wine and whatever and be kind to yourself

Bumble...I'm eased your numbers have doubled...just a word of caution and apologies of this sounds negative :wacko: you're highly unlikely to see anything with those levels alar from a thickened lining. I *think* levels have to be around 2000 to see a gestational sac :hugs: but keep us posted 

XxX


----------



## Jcliff

Im trying for our first baby... I am 27 years old, My husband and I have been married for about a year and half. We had a miscarriage (blighted ovum) in March. And we just found out I was pregnant on Friday, but was in the hospital Sunday night to find out my hcg was only at 33 at 16DPO, and to prepare myself for another miscarriage. So, this is what I am doing right now. Its awful and I dont wish this feeling upon anyone. I am completely hopeless after these two losses.


----------



## hopestruck

Jcliff said:


> Im trying for our first baby... I am 27 years old, My husband and I have been married for about a year and half. We had a miscarriage (blighted ovum) in March. And we just found out I was pregnant on Friday, but was in the hospital Sunday night to find out my hcg was only at 33 at 16DPO, and to prepare myself for another miscarriage. So, this is what I am doing right now. Its awful and I dont wish this feeling upon anyone. I am completely hopeless after these two losses.

Hi Jcliff, I'm so sorry for what you're going through! I am on the April 2013 board so I saw you there. I saw this post and just had to respond... a beta of 33 at 16dpo is lower than average, but STILL totally within the normal range! I don't know why they would tell you to prepare for M/C without at least doing another to see if it's rising. Check out this page for normal levels - https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html/ Even at 5 weeks pregnant levels can be as low as 18. Just wanted to offer you some hope.... 

In the case that it isn't going to happen, you are very welcome here. :hugs:


----------



## Jcliff

thank you so much for the kind words...I am just expecting the worse, considering what I went through before. Id rather get all of my depression and sadness out now. Ive also taken two days off work thinking maybe I'd m/c soon, but nothing. I went for a second blood draw today and will get results tomorrow. I just know its not going to end well :( but I do have an appointment with a fertility specialist who can give me more information on why this keeps happening to me.


----------



## Emmediva

Bumble, I'm happy to see your numbers have doubled but I agree with NSN, it may be early to see anything but it may happen. I always go to Americanpregnacy.org when I have questions, the site is very informative
https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html
A transvaginal ultrasound should be able to show at least a gestational sac once the hCG levels have reached between 1,000 - 2,000mIU/ml. Because levels can differentiate so much and conception dating can be wrong, a diagnosis should not be made by ultrasound findings until the hCG level has reached at least 2,000.
Good luck, your levels should be around 1200+ :hugs:

Andrea, I'm so happy your blood pressure & protein is where it should be an you didn't need to be induced :hugs: bake that bun a little more :thumbup:

Nicki, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Jcliff, welcome to the thread, sorry about your previous mc & I hope you're not having another, what made you go to the hospital to get checked? Go to this site https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html it gives you the levels, & while your's is low don't count yourself out just yet, if today's levels have doubled you may be fine. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## kmp

Nicki, I love your positive outlook! You are so strong and determined and I'm sure that will lead you into a positive month this month or next!!

Bumble, time to be cautiously optimistic! What a happy ending this will be if those numbers keep doubling and you have a h & h 9 months!! Wishing you the best!!!

Thurl, how close are we time wise? I am now about 4 dpo or maybe 3, but I am going with 4.

Afm as mentioned 4 dpo and am already trying to plan when to test...I have 3 FRERs and 1 CVS brand early result. I am thinking saturday at 8 dpo, monday at 10 dpo, wednesday at 12 dpo and if no af then friday at 14 dpo. AF is very reliable to arrive at 14 dpo. I know even 8 dpo is early, but I wish i could test this friday (7dpo) because I have a very cute idea if was +. We are taking the 1953 oldsmobile rocket 88, classic car, to a fair and I would get a baby on board sticker and just let dh discover it. I know I know waaay too early!! I have been spoiled by getting bfp's soon after starting ttc in the past so I am really hoping I will be lucky again only to not end in mc or ectopic like the other 2 times.


----------



## Sooperhans

Welcome jcliff and fx'd for you x
Kmp that is a cute idea! Hope you get to do it. X
Never ah the twists and turns! I hope you can keep on baking for a bit and that they keep a close eye on you. I hope you can now get tour head around the labour and I wish you all the very best! Xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks girls we're just hoping we get a positive outcome from it so fingers crossed either way if its positive we're happy xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Good morning girls! :coffee: Just trying to get caught up. 

Never &#8211; Glad you get to keep on cookin&#8217; for a while longer!! Will they monitor you more closely now?

Emme &#8211; sorry your appointment took so long but glad everything was great. Its so frustrating when doctors don&#8217;t have any consideration for your time. If you&#8217;re late they throw a fit but they can make you wait 2 hours to be seen and its no big deal!!! Ugh!!! :growlmad:

Nicki &#8211; sorry the witch got you!!! :hugs:

Bumble &#8211; Hopefully things turn out ok. Have you seen the doctor during any of these betas? Have they said anything about the values? Good luck with your appointment next week!! :hugs:

Soop &#8211; Hope you have a fabulous holiday to clear your head. I know the one I had in May did me a world of good!!! :thumbup:

Jcliff &#8211; Welcome and sorry for your loss. Did your doc think your HCG of 33 is low? It does not sound that low for 16 DPO if you had a late implanter. I think like Hopestruck said, they sound like they are in the normal range. Try to stay positive. How far along where you with your other loss?

Hopestruck &#8211; hope to get to meet you on the April 2013 board but not ready to go there yet. Maybe after my first scan on the 9th. 

Kmp &#8211; FX for you this month!!! What a cute idea with the sign!!! :thumbup:

AFM - I got my beta results back from Monday and they are 2251!!! The results seemed high to me at first but they seem to be in line with the chart below. I would have been 4+3 when the bloods were taken. I am over the moon and now officially feel like I can start to embrace being pregnant! 

LMP Weeks 
from LMP 

29 4w+1d Range: 100-200 
30 4w+2d Range: 200-400 
31 4w+3d Range: 400-1,000 
32 4w+4d Range: 1,050-2,800 
33 4w+5d Range: 1,440-3,760 
34 4w+6d Range: 1,940-4,980

Still had some spotting again yesterday. The progesterone that comes out looks like a slight creamy orange or rust like color. Sorry TMI. I did some google searches some people mentioned the progesterone irritating your cervix. Most of what I ready sounds like everyone just keeps on taking it and everything seems to be fine. We will see what my doctor says next week. Hopefully everything is OK. I have another beta scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## Emmediva

Yay Beach, those numbers sound great!! :yipee: I think mine were like 1300 at 4+3 so you are doing great! As for the orange color from the progesterone, does the cream have a tint to it? My pills have a pinkish color and sometimes it shows up when I wipe and scares the hell outta me, even after I know what it is. The applicator may be touching the walls or you could have a yeast infection, I got it from using the progesterone and from what I read it's real common.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach, not until Sep but i'd go tomorrow if I could! Fab about your levels, lovely lovely news x


----------



## BeachChica

Emme - no color to the progesterone. Its like a white tablet that you insert "up there". On my BFN cycles the discharge from it has always been creamy white, but this time I seem to have a bit of spotting mixed with it. The first bleed last week I chalked up to implantation bleeding and my RE said everything seemed to be fine, but I had more spotting yesterday.Ugh!


----------



## Emmediva

BeachChica said:


> Emme - no color to the progesterone. Its like a white tablet that you insert "up there". On my BFN cycles the discharge from it has always been creamy white, but this time I seem to have a bit of spotting mixed with it. The first bleed last week I chalked up to implantation bleeding and my RE said everything seemed to be fine, but I had more spotting yesterday.Ugh!

I would ask the doctor if your cervix is sensitive. That's what they told me caused my spotting/bleeding. If the progesterone is causing the spotting, you can ask for oral tablets, and just take it at night before bedtime.


----------



## kmp

Beach, congrats on your beta!!


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Never good to hear that you're going to be able to cook baby a bit longer, just as long as you are being closely monitored :) It's all getting so close now though :thumbup:

Nicki I'm sorry to hear af has arrived, I admire the way you're handling it though, and you might be extra fertile next cycle now, sending you lots of luck :hugs:

Jcliff sorry to hear about your situation, fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Bumble I don't really have any knowledge of what you're going through, but I'm sending you lots of luck and :hugs:

Kmp I haven't ovulated yet, I like you're idea of putting the sign in the car :) wishing you lots of luck for testing time :hugs:

Soop hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Beach all sounds good so far :thumbup: I have everything crossed that this one is the one :hugs:

:hi: to everyone I have missed :hugs:

Afm I'm getting fed up! :dohh: I'm on CD17 today, still no ovulation. My temp has consistently gone down the last couple of days, I don't know if that means anything, does anyone know?


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, sometimes the temperature dives only to jump back up with ovulation, so you could be close. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Neversaynever

Just a quick selfish post apologies :blush:

My protein levels have gone up by 2 grams so induction tomorrow is highly likely :wacko:

I'm completely at peace with it now unlike Monday night and hopefully my rainbow will be here by the weekend. 

XxX


----------



## Emmediva

Andrea, I'm sorry your protein has gone up again, good thing that baby had a little more time to bake :hugs: please keep us posted. I'll be thinking of you and praying everything goes by fast and safely.


----------



## Tulip24

Hi all.

Been ttc for 6 years & had 2 mc last year. Have pcos & was under the hospital. They did tests after losing the babies, but after finding no cause have now discharged me because I "can get pregnant". & to keep trying. The problem is I'm 34 my oh is 36, how long do we keep trying. Am feeling frustrated & debating whether I just need to accept that I'm not destined to be a mother. Do others feel this? how long do you keep trying before seeking help again?


----------



## Neversaynever

Tulip...look at my siggy..I'm 36 and my husband is 41. No testing done due to getting pregnant with this one..keep the hope and belief :hugs:

Emme...thanks :hugs:

Beach...don't push the pessary in so deep, it doesn't need to be near cervix :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Emmediva

Tulip, I understand where you are coming from, once you hit 33 it's like the clock really starts ticking! I've had 2 miscarriages as well, but you have to keep at it and hoping. Are you tracking your temperature? Are you taking any herbal supplements? Check out my TTC journal, I used several herbal supplements to help me conceive. Don't lose hope :hugs: welcome to the thread.


----------



## BeachChica

Thurl- your temps really are taking a dive but like Thurl said, it's common to get a dip and then spike up for O so I really think you could be close! Get some :sex: in girl!!! :thumbup:

NSN- :hugs: I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope all goes well!!! I think I was pushing it in too deep but after asking my doc about it lady week, I am only pushing it in about half way. 

Tulip- welcome to the group! Don't give up hope, you still have time!! I am 39 now and DH is 41. I have been TTC #1 since 2009, had 4 losses last year and still trying. I actually just found out I am , so here's to hoping #5 will stick. It HAS to work out for us sooner or later so just try to stay positive!


----------



## Sooperhans

Welcome Tulip and sorry for your losses. Hope you find support and motivation here and hoping you get there one day soon!

Never, lots and lots of luck! I can't wait to hear your news. I was thinking this morning...girl! 7lbs 6oz...thought I'd get a last min guess in there x

Thurl, hope your dip means ov and hope this is your month! X


----------



## Nicki123

Tulip - welcome to the group. I'm sure most of us have felt like giving up at some point but somehow keep going. I'm 35 so know what you mean about age. What really helped me was talking to DH about the 'what If we can't' scenario. Once I realised we were both on the same page I.e we will look into adoption if it doesn't work naturally, I felt a lot calmer about everything and the panic has gone. I know it can be emotionally draining though. Hopefully being on this thread will help a little.

Never - keep us posted, live updates from the hospital please!

Thurl - hoping ov arrives soon, waiting is just horrible isn't it*

Emme, Beach, hope, bumblebee hope everything is going well for you ladies

Welcome Jcliff - any update on how you're doing?

Hello Soop, kmp and anyone I've missed.

Afm, AF is easing off already so not as bad as I thought it would be. Looking fwd to the weekend, going to a hen night and after the week ive had im going to treat myself to a big cocktail or two.


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks ladies..induction on Monday provided BP is ok and I still feel ok :haha:

What a roller coaster :dohh:

XxX


----------



## kmp

NSN OMG Good Luck and def. keep us update!! Try to get some good rest over the weekend!!! So excited to see pics!!!

I am now 6 dpo and I felt some af like cramps when I laid down last night and am hoping it was implantation!! I have been feeling pains in my right tube as well, but that is where the ectopic was suspected and I feel this sensation VERY frequently so am not thinking too much about that.


----------



## hopestruck

Never - good luck on Monday! 

Well ladies I'm going to drop in with a little selfish update. I got my betas back for my first week. They are low, and doubling time is on the slow end of normal. 13dpo was 26 and 15dpo was 47 (assuming FF has my dates right, though looking at my chart I think it could be possible I O'ed 2 days later). EITHER WAY, these are low numbers. Doctor is having me back today to do another beta so I can hopefully get the results back before the weekend. 

I'm really not feeling good about it. I used a FRER this morning and the test line still doesn't look as dark as the control. By 21dpo it should be darker - having been pregnant 3 times before (even with the other losses) I know this is true. I feel just...dead. Ugh. Based on everything I've read online (research, forums, etc) I'd say the chances that this pregnancy is going to work out is probably less than 10%. I think I'll crawl into a hole now... :cry:


----------



## Misswish

Hello Tulip & welcome to the group. It is a roller coaster ride for sure but don't give up hope. I think we have all felt like that! If it wasn't for the encouragement of my hubby & family I might have given up. I recommend going to a naturopath & having accupunture. I find them both really helpful. Good luck & don't give up hope.
Nicki glad af is easing. I hope you enjoy the wknd. It sounds like fun! Yeah definately have a cocktail or three! 
Never goodluck on mon. Omg I can't believe how close it is now. I hope everything goes well & can't wait to hear an update!!:) 
Hope Im sorry about your low numbers. I hope they keep rising. Yeah sounds good getting them checked again. 
I had my drs appt yest. It went really well. My blood tests came back good. Down syndrome is a very low risk. I also heard two galloping horses as she used the Doppler on me. It was amazing!! I'm so happy & it's all starting to really sink in:) 
I'm going away for two weeks holiday on sun so I probably won't post on here till I get back. Take care everyone :)


----------



## Misswish

I also wanted to say hi to Soop & your holiday planned in sept sounds gr8! Ooh and a big bday celebration :) yay. 
Congrats to Wookie on hearing your baby's heartbeat!! So happy for you. It really is amazing. 
I forgot to say the doctor measured my stomach & said I am measuring about 15-16wks of a single pregnancy so it's normal to measure a couple weeks or so ahead when having twins. No wonder my jumpers & tops are getting tight! We have told family & close friends but will probably tell other friends & extended family soon as I may not be able to hide it for much longer.


----------



## kmp

Hope I am sorry that your numbers are lower than expected. My heart really goes out to you. Hopefully next weeks numbers will surprise and excite and things will turn around.


----------



## wookie130

I was on vacation, and I'm leaving again today to go camping, so I've fallen a bit behind in all of my threads on BnB...sorry!

Nicki, I'm sorry it ended up being chemical. Ugh, that's frustrating. Onward, upward. Keep at it, and you'll get there, hon. In the meantime I'm offering you lots of :hugs:.

Hope...we'll just have to see what happens, dear. In any case, we keep trudging along. Sending you lots of :hugs: too!!!

Never- Oh, you've had quite the rollercoaster lately, huh? Well, one thing is for certain...that baby will be here in the next few days, at the very most!!! Again, good luck.

Misswish- I can't remember...you're having twins, right? If so, that's amazing!!!


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Nicki I'm pleased to hear it's not been too bad for you, enjoy your weekend and a few drinks, just have some you time :hugs:

Never sending lots and lots of luck to you for Monday, try and have a relaxed weekend, it could be the last peaceful one for quite a while :thumbup: :hugs:

Kmp fingers crossed that you had implantation cramps, not long now until you can test :hugs:

Hope I'm so sorry to hear about your situation, it's so difficult to deal with, thinking of you :hugs:

Misswish really good to hear that all is going well for you :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:

Afm I got excited last night because I finally saw some EWCM :happydance: Then tonight I got home to do another opk, (warning - tmi coming up!) when I wiped there was streaks of red blood! So confused, I'm only CD19, I desperately don't want AF to arrive, but that's all I can put it down to! I thought I was on to a winner last night with the EWCM and then my temp started to creep up this morning, I'm so incredibly frustrated and just don't know what to think :shrug:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
So I got my betas from yesterday and I am a little stressed... they are REALLY high.... 9497 and I would have been 4w+6d yesterday when they were done. See chart below. This could mean twins or a molar pregnancy. Hopefully it's not the latter!!! My appointment is next week on Thursday. :wacko:

31 4w+3d Range 400-1,000 
32 4w+4d Range 1,050-2,800 
33 4w+5d Range 1,440-3,760 
34 4w+6d Range1,940-4,980 
35 5w+0d Range 2,580-6,530 
36 5 1/7 Range 3,400-8,450 
37 5 2/7 Range 4,420-10,810 
38 5 3/7 Range 5,680-13,660 
39 5 4/7 Range 7,220-17,050


----------



## hopestruck

Beach, can you just give me some of your HCG and we'll call it even? :hugs: 
I'm sure everything is super awesome and healthy...I'll be hoping for a happy singleton or TWINS for you!! (I personally think twins would be AWESOME).


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, some women experience spotting with ovulation, I hope this is the case for you. You had a good rise today, so hopefully the egg releasing triggered the spotting.

Beach, I hope it's twins!! :hugs:

Wooks, enjoy your vacation!!

AFM, I think the ligaments in my uterus are stretching, I have some dull pains in my abdomen when I walk or get up. Oh and how about my poor OH has been having sympathy symptoms, he has nausea, dizziness and a bad taste in his mouth. Poor guy, I got him some motion sickness tablets and B Complex vitamins to help with energy but he's still miserable.


----------



## Jcliff

Hi all, wanted to give you an update. I found out my levels dropped from 33 to 12 on Wednesday. I started to bleed that night. Ive been out of work for a WEEK, waiting for this m/c to finish. Its been nothing but a nightmare. Its a week TODAY i found out I was pregnant, and already lost it. This is my second miscarriage in 4 months. My husband I have decided to take a long break. Not sure my body or my mind can deal with another loss. Thanks for all of your well wishes.


----------



## Emmediva

Jcliff, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Jcliff- I am so sorry. :hugs: I completely understand the need for a break and your body probably needs it too. Can you get away for a vacation or something? 

Oh hope- I wish I could give you some of the Hcg. I am just so worried about the rate the numbers are doubling. I just want things to be normal for once!! With my MCs and age I think the risk for a molar pregnancy is high. We'll see what happens Thursday.

Emme- how sweet of DH to have some sympathy pains. I mean they can't always have it easy with all of this, can they!!??? :rofl:

Wookie- have a fabulous time camping!!! I love camping! Where are you going?

Thurl- any more bleeding? If so, how much?


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone. Glad it's the weekend.

Kmp I hope you are right about all the early signs you are getting - fx

Misswish so glad everything is going well, the twins thing is so exciting.

Hope - sorry you think the numbers are low, let us know how it goes but we're here for you :hugs:

Thurl -ugh, damn confusing bodies! So annoying. I hope you figure out what's going on.

Happy camping Wookie.

Beach your numbers look good to me, let us know what you find out on Thurs 

Emme - love that your OH has sympathy symptoms! So funny!

JCliff - I'm so sorry :hugs: I can totally sympathise, have just been through exactly the same, watched the pg tests vanish to nothing then started AF a week late on Tuesday. If you need a break from it then do it, it might help. But we are here to listen if you still want to visit the thread. :hugs: beach's holiday idea is fab, maybe get some sunshine, I find it has amazing healing properties.

Afm, I've had a pretty ok week considering. Was feeling very strong. And then last night I got a text from a friend. We are off to a hen do tomorrow for a friend who is getting married next week at very short notice. It did cross my mind she might be pg but I kind of ignored it, but this friend told me the hen is going to announce tomorrow she is pg. it would've been difficult to hide as we will all be knocking back and the champagne and she won't. I have to say my heart sank a bit when i found out. I'm so annoyed with myself for feeling like that. It just seems so easy for some people. They've been together for 9 months. I have been with DH nearly 16 years and I know we've only been trying for 2.5 ish years but I can't help feeling left behind. So few friends without babies now. I told DH last night and he said he felt exactly the same as me, a little jealous and sad about it. I hate to hear that he feels like that but at the same time i love that he knows how I feel and we really are going through this together. We had big cuddles last night and that helped tons. Anyway, feeling much better about it today, am so glad I got advance warning from my thoughtful friend so I could prepare myself. Think I'm just about looking forward to it again. X


----------



## Emmediva

Nicki, it is totally understandable to feel like you do, life really is unfair at times. It's like the more you desire something, the harder it seems to be to get it :shrug:. I just don't understand why it has to be so hard for us that truly and deeply desire to become mothers, yet for others it's like they blink and they're pregnant. I know with my previous miscarriages just made me want to try even harder, I know for others it's different but for me it made me research and get options to assist with conception. Everyone is different though, some need to take a break others have to get back in the game ASAP. I truly hope your next pg is your rainbow baby, you WILL get there.


----------



## Neversaynever

Beach...hoping for double trouble

Jcliff...:hugs: so sorry

Nicki..it's horrible hearing about everyone else has it so easy :hugs: your time WILL come :hugs:

Really sorry for no more individual replies..I've been induced this evening due to everything that's even going on as it's best for both baby and myself. 

Love, :hugs: and :dust: to everyone

XxX


----------



## Nicki123

Good luck Never! X


----------



## thurl30

Beach I don't know that much about hcg numbers, but I'm hoping that your high numbers mean a good thing, I am really rooting for you :hugs:

Jcliff I'm so sorry to hear about what's happened, your situation is very similar to mine, I got pregnant for the second time straight after my first miscarriage, and my numbers went down to 12 just before I start to bleed. If you want to take a break then do it, especially if it's going to help you emotionally and physically recover. We are all here anytime you need to talk :hugs:

Nicki it's horrible when you have to deal with friends announcing their pregnancy, I have had so much of that recently, good to hear you dh is going through the same feelings so you can really support each other. Hope you're manage to enjoy the hen do and you get a chance to let your hair down :hugs:

Never wishing you lots of luck :hugs:

Afm - I still had a bit of spotting yesterday, but so far today I haven't had anything, so perhaps I was just having a mad couple of days, I do feel a bit like the :witch: is coming though. I have woken up this morning and I feel terrible, I have a really sore throat, headache and blocked ear :dohh: I'm feeling really tired too because I keep waking up at 4am every day, last night woke up at 3am with a bad tummy, and was still awake at 5.15am!! Hoping that I will get to a stage when I'm so tired I will just sleep staight through.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Good luck never I hope all goes smoothly for you x x


----------



## wookie130

Jcliff said:


> Hi all, wanted to give you an update. I found out my levels dropped from 33 to 12 on Wednesday. I started to bleed that night. Ive been out of work for a WEEK, waiting for this m/c to finish. Its been nothing but a nightmare. Its a week TODAY i found out I was pregnant, and already lost it. This is my second miscarriage in 4 months. My husband I have decided to take a long break. Not sure my body or my mind can deal with another loss. Thanks for all of your well wishes.

I've been in your boat, and I'm so sorry. Only you can decide what is right for you. Best of luck, and :hugs:.


----------



## wookie130

Never, still cheering you on! The pom-poms are out!!!

Bumble, check out your other thread. I couldn't help but comment on that one girl's "at least you can get pregnant" statement...umm, that pissed me off, seriously. That's one of the least encouraging things that can be said to someone in your position.

Thurl, I'm aiming my anti-witch spray at you!

Beach- We camped up in Lansing, Iowa, which is along the Mississippi River, in the Tri-State area...it's beautiful!


----------



## BeachChica

Never- good luck to you, like Wookie, I've got my pom poms out for you too!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks guys...still slow going only 1 and a half cm and cervix is still not central :sleep: so a long way to go :flower:

Beach..when do you have a scan?

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Never good luck....hope it starts speeding up for you hun!!!!! Xxx

Wookie not sure what thread you mean but I get that comment all the time....I'm like yeah nearly a year ago and I didn't exactly get to enjoy it!! Grrrr x


----------



## Sooperhans

Also meant to say I have a doc follow up appt today to discuss the scan in more. I'm going to ask if there are any further steps at this stage and also once we get to the year mark next month. And once again mention the weird afs x


----------



## Neversaynever

Soop...write your questions down ready for later :thumbup: good luck and let us know how you get on :hugs:

The comment about at least you can get pregnant is irritating and makes me want to smash faces in :growlmad: do people think its good to see those two lines only to see their hopes and dreams shattered?? My DH gets really angry at that comment too. 

Nothing happening here..first pessary failed so have to have another at 2 am :coffee:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Never...I have a memory like a sieve so always write questions down. And I don't leave until I feel I have an answer. Luckily my doc is so on side with me she seems to expect it. I always feel like I slightly amuse her, lol. She's really easy to speak to....ok so she went into more detail about the scan: ovaries and uterus good shape, as I had only just had my weird af there's no function comment, as wrong time of month to spot follicles. No excess fluid in between uterus and bowel, sometimes it can cause probs but that's fine. So all good from the scan. I said last week was a big week but I'm so completely stressed atm and I don't know what to do. She said it's good I have a holiday soon. I've had my thyroid meds slightly reduced, as my neck feels constricted. I have a blood text in 8 weeks or when I'm on cd25 around there, as they want to check my progesterone again. So not to take crinone that month, which is a bit of a worry. Or start it late I guess. Oh and dh is to do a sample, he's less than overjoyed! But other than that....I said we're coming up to a year and can we get more help. Well our pct has just changed its rules and it's now 2 years min before they help. *******s :(

Never...you must be shattered, Oopsie is so cosy in there they are too chilled to make an appearance, bless. I hope it's soon!!!!!! Hang in there xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Bloody PCT's changing rules :growlmad: but on the positive side, results all look good and that's go to be a bonus?

Has DH done a SA before? 

I'm doing ok tbf...just resting to try and keep my BP stable whilst waiting for something to happen :haha:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Yeah, it is good news and a relief....hopefully we won't need their help anyway. No, he's not done one before, there seem to be a fair few rules....?! 

Pleased you are doing ok, you're in good hands xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Well had my scan and the baby could not be seen all hospital staff confused having symptoms and hcg still rising they're unsure if we implanted late. Had more blood tests & seeing where we gi from here with these results x x


----------



## Neversaynever

Bumble I'm sorry you didn't see anything, keep on at the hcg testing and so long as they're doubling you will be ok. How were you tracking ovulation?

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Tbh this time we werent overly trying so unsure but I can't see us being that far from dates we've got but may be wrong :s confused will hopefully get some answers tomorrow x x


----------



## thurl30

Rubbish day alert here... I have bagged myself a throat infection, I feel so poorly :cry:

Never thinking of you, I hope things start moving soon :hugs:

Soop I'm pleased to hear the scan results were ok, pct rules are rubbish though!! Where are you going on holiday? It's definately good you have that coming up, real you time to just chill :hugs:

Bumblebee I'm really sorry to hear you couldn't see anything, must be a horrible experience. It is strange that your levels keep going up though, I just hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## kmp

Soop, thats wonderful to hear all is well from your scan results. What did she say is your next step after dh's tests. I know you'll be a year out from more help, but does that mean they won't even do clomid or anything?

Bumble, how long is your cycle usually and what were your hcg numbers again? Those early weeks just a day or two can make a big difference on whether or not they can see something. I am sooo hoping your timing is just off or a late implanter. I know you must be so worried and I am so sorry you have to go through this scary time.

Beach, I just feel like you are in for the long run! Healthy baby growing. When are your next betas in?

Never, hope progress is being made. It shouldn't be long now!!

Nicki, we all have that same feeling and it does make me feel guilty too. I think it does help to have dh feeling the same. I really feel like all that I have been through will definitely make dh a better father. He was ready to ttc at the beginning, but since the losses and other medical stuff he is just about as ready now as any man could be and really wants it to happen asap!!

Hi everyone else!!

AFM I am now 10 dpo and had a bfn at 8 dpo and this morning. I know it is still early, but atm I am not optimistic :-( I guess i keep going back and forth, but I think w/ the other 2 pgs I felt this "feeling like I need to burp" by now and have had it very sparingly and not since a couple days ago. I sooo hope I am though. I saw a psychic at a friends party last night and she did say next birthday will be a big month for me and good things and also for having a baby she saw 8, which could mean the 8th month (August) or 8 months from now, which is April and my bday month and my dd if I am pg! Not much of a believer in all that, but if it helps with PMA I will take it for now!


----------



## BeachChica

Neversaynever said:


> Beach..when do you have a scan?
> 
> XxX

HI NSN - my appointment is on Thursday.


----------



## BeachChica

NSN - so are you just hanging at the hospital waiting...? Your little one is just not ready to arrive yet I guess!! :baby:

Soop - glad your test came back OK. It sounds like they are starting the recurring MC testing with you? Can you still start trying again?

Bumble - just hoping your dates are off or your little bean is hiding. Do you know what your HCG values are now?

KMP - no more betas, just my first scan on Thursday. Hoping that everything will be OK. I think that news from the psychic is great, you just never know.... :winkwink:

Thurl - sorry you are not feeling well :(


----------



## thurl30

Beach good luck for your scan on Thursday, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

My temp took a massive hike this morning, I reckon it's because I'm ill, but FF has put me at 4dpo now, so I'm gonna go with it regardless of whether I believe it and call myself 4dpo for the first time ever :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Thurl, yes, just go with that temp! LOL! 

Never- Hope that baby arrives today, and the waiting game is over soon.

Beach- Good luck at your scan!


----------



## monro84

Thanks everyone again.

Niki--I am so sorry I just went through the exact same thing. I even implanted late and and a feeling that it was not going to stick. 

Jcliff--so sorry this has happened, it will happen soon. I am 27 and got preg dec 2010 w/ b/o and d&c in feb and officially started ttc in Feb 2011. Since then had 2 m/c and 2 chem. You were really lucky to be able to get to see a specialist after 2 mc. They told me I had to wait till 3 and when I had the 4th I had to argue that the 2 chem was still considered a mc's. But finally got refered to re and dx w/ partial septate that had removed in dec. I hope none of that is the case for you but, hopfully just a bout of bad luck. 

Tulip--sorry you are having problems hopfully you will get your rainbow baby soon:flower:

Beach--congrats on your betas those are great I was worried about mine being high and a molar also when I was 5 wks went to the er (slight cramping and spotting) and they came back at 15000!!! They saw 3 sacs but only saw one yolk (i thought I saw another yolk) but all measured very close to each other but they never confirmed twins or triplets (but I just know it was).

Bumble--Do youknow if you have a tilted uterus, I have heard that it can take up to 10 wks or more even to see if that is the case. However the other might be (which I hope not) a blighted ovum. I had one that was my very first bfp I but numbers were high so they did not really suspect that until I was 7 wks I even went to get a second opinion and u/s and that confirmed it was one so had a d&c at 10 wks but was measuring 12wks (I knew my o date by a few days off and no way I was 2 wks off. FX baby is just hidding.

AFM--I went to get the shg fri and all clear :happydance: no septate, scarring or anything but they had to use 3 cathaters :growlmad: and it hurt like hell!!! The first the saline was not staying in, the second not sure what was wrong, and the third he got in but it hurt 10 times worse than it did back in dec not sure why. He looked at overies and I asked if there were any follicles and how many he said the left had 5 and the right had 7!! Not sure what that means for cd 9 hopfully twins again. It was almost a year ago that we got pregnant with triplets or twins and under the same cirucmstances of having a chem the cycle before. I do believe in m/c making you more fertile but I think it is because of hyper ovulation. So he said the plan is to do progestorne 4 days after o to insert it in mornings for 2 wks and if i get pregnant keep taking it. 

good luck everyone.:flower:
and H & H pregnancy to the pregnant ones:flower:


----------



## kmp

Monro, fabulous news!! Good luck with all those follicles!!!


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, sore throat & huge temp hike, all sounding good chick! :thumbup: I had a 'cold' in my first mc and with this pregnancy, so hopefully the sore throat is a good sign!!!

Monro, that's great that you got all clear! You know the HSG is also therapeutic, you have very good chances of getting pregnant within 3 months of the procedure.

Beach, good luck with your scan, almost Thursday :hugs:

AFM, I am having some dull lower abdomen pain. Baby is growing and the round ligaments are stretching. And how about I felt baby move!!! I was listening to the heartbeat on the Doppler and then he/she moved and while I heard the movement, I also felt it! :cloud9: I have to really pay attention to feel the movements but they are definitely there. So happy :)

Sending lots of baby :dust: and positive thoughts to all of you :)


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Emme, the sore throat has gone now but I have a heavy cold and it's now landed on my chest, I got in with the doc this morning because I have Asthma and I can't breathe very well :cry: My temp took another massive hike this morning, but to be honest I'm so ill I expected it, and I don't think it's a genuine temp :shrug: still it's early days and I'm not out this cycle yet so I'm not going to complain :)

Great news to hear you heard and felt the baby move, it must all be feeling so real now :hugs:

Monro I echo what everyone else has said, wishing you lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Been to the docs, I have Bronchitis :dohh:


----------



## BeachChica

Monro - glad everything was OK with your HSG but gosh it sounds like it was a bit rough! I did not enjoy my HSG at all, I can't even imagine what yours must have been like!!! 

Thurl - sorry you are not feeling well :( I hope you chart still is O!

Emme - yeah for feeling the baby move!!! I bet it will start to get exciting for you now!

kmp - any more testing?

NSN - did your rainbow arrive?

Bumble - any more updates from the doc?

Hope - any updates?


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Beach, fingers crossed :) How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I hope you feel better soon, Thurl!

Monro- congrats on the clear hsg!!! Yay!


----------



## monro84

Kmp--Thank you, I was suppose to O today but the opk's look like it will be tomorrow. I usually get a positive then o the next day at least that is the way it has been since the septate suregery in Dec. We have :sex: the last 3 days. He was so sore from last night we might be able to get another in by tomorrow I will be estatic if it can be tonight and tomorrow morning, but not so sure. The reason he is sore is cause when we are ttc he has a problem finishing. I think cause he is trying to hard or thinking about it to much. 

Emme--Thank you too. It was actually an SHG (saline ultrasound/water ultrasound) I hope you are more fertile after that also.:flower:

Thurl- Thank you too. I hope you will feel better soon. Are you prone to get sick? If not then maybe your immune system is down for some reason:winkwink: Good luck. 

Beach--Thanks. I am not sure why it was that bad. The last time they only had to use 1 cathater and it hurt and cramped a good bit but nothing like it was this time :shrug: Can't wait for your u/s to see how many beans you have in there. :winkwink:

Wookie- Thank you. Hope every thing is going good so far for you.


----------



## kmp

Thurl, Im sorry you're ill, but hope its low immune due to your body working hard for a baby implanting!!!

Emme, that is sooo exciting to be able to feel the baby move!! I am sure it probably makes it feel even more real now!

Beach, :-( tested this morning at 12 dpo and a bfn. Starting to really doubt it now. Good luck on your scan tomorrow! That will be a relief I am sure!!

HOW MANY DPO were all of you when you got your BFPs or even barely there positives? i have only really gotten mine at 14 dpo in the past, but those were mcs so I think if i were pg for good it would show by now.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls,

Sorry I've not been on few a day or 2 needed to get my head around everything. Unfortunately after all the findings were passed into the main Dr on the ward they found that I still have some tissue left over from miscarrying baby & its still trying to make something of itself :-( hence the levels going up slightly but not enough I have 2 go back on Friday to have bloods to double check the theory & then can have an injection which will cause my body to reject the remaining tissue to stop me having symptoms & such & try and get my body back on track so we can be referred for fertility tests I never thought this would be an issue at 21 years old but we've been preparing for this.

They did however find a cyst on one ovary during the scan & follicles on th other which they're going to put on the report they send with our referral to see if that helps with anything so back to the beggining again for us. Thank you all four your advice & support throughout this

I will keep in touch with you all sorry my tickets havent been taken off ie only nipped online on my mobile and cant do it on here x x x


----------



## BeachChica

Thurl - I am doing good. No more spotting thankfully, and getting nervous/excited about my appointment tomorrow. I hope its good news. 

Monro - maybe tomorrow you should wear a REALLY smally nightie so that he "finishes" faster and won't get too sore :winkwink:

kmp - I always seem to get my BFP's AFTER AF is due, never before. Are you temping at all?

Bumble - so sorry :hugs: I am glad you are getting referred for testing now.


----------



## thurl30

Bumble I'm so sorry to hear that, I guess the only thing to think is atleast you know now and you're not left in limbo, sending you lots of :hugs:

Beach sending you lots of luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Bumble--so sorry to hear that bet next time you will have your sticky baby. 

Kmp--BFP times *1st* 9dpo pm $tree problably would have gotten it at 8 if I had tested blighted ovum, *2nd* 10 dpo pink IC Am very light chemical, *3rd* 11dpo but it was a squinter the whole time pink hcg IC chemical, *4th* 8dpo (twins/ triplets) m/c at 8 wks due to septate had a h/b at 6+2 wk(i think this one would have stayed), *5th* 15dpo would had gotten one at 14dpo but at 16 dpo hcg was 24 pink hcg IC chemical. 

Beach--Lol. I might try that tonight however I tried it last night sans the nightie and it still did not work. Even had a good bit of foreplay which usually works but nada. But sometimes it is more sexier to leave more to the imagination.


----------



## BeachChica

monro84 said:


> Beach--Lol. I might try that tonight however I tried it last night sans the nightie and it still did not work. Even had a good bit of foreplay which usually works but nada. But sometimes it is more sexier to leave more to the imagination.

LOL Yes I think so! :winkwink: Its so hard when they know they are being used and you make them do it so many days in a row. I know my DH gets upset about it sometimes because it feels so routine but its hard not to when you are trying to stick to a small window of time and you have to do it whether you are tired or not.


----------



## Sooperhans

Good luck Beach!!! Hope to hear v good things from you later x

Monroe that's good about the hsg and I hope you can do something suggestive enough to ahem help things along and not make him feel used.

Thurl, sorry to hear you aren't well....rest up and hope it all clears for you soon.

Wookie hey how are you?

Bumble so sorry hun :hugs:

Lexi how are you hun?

Never, I hope the induction is kicking in! X

Plus anyone I have missed :hugs:

Well dh is going to do his sample next week, do the results take a long time on the nhs?! Doc says keeps TTC, I've got the 21day prog blood test in 8 weeks....for a bit of head space I said let's not TTC this month....well until last night! One thing led to another, I'm trying to not calculate my dates even this month but I think I'm around cd14/15 or so, so let's see what happens. We've scaled everything right back in terms of bding, so it prob won't be our month. But I'm v hopeful about Sep, fxd xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Nicki how are you as well? Hope the hen was ok xx


----------



## monro84

Beach---I know what you mean on you have to do it no matter what basically. I think I am coming down with a UTI, started having symptoms last night:growlmad:. It's probably becuse of all the :sex: this week. Its been 5 days in a row now. I finally got my +opk this morning and usually O the next day. I have to get it today and tomrrow morning and I believe I would have all my basis covered cause he will be leaving tomorrow to go out of town and will not see him again till Sat or Sun. However he is more sore now from bd last night. I told him to get ready for a marathon a few weeks ago I guess he did not believe me.:winkwink:.

Soop--Hope you get a supprise bfp this month that is your sticky.:flower:

About the UTI I took a cystex last night to help with the pain. I tried to read up on it about ttc would it affect anything but only thing I found is the cystex cranberry juice liquid supplement is suppose to sway to a girl. This was not what I was taking. Does anyone know if it is ok like it does not hurt the sperm, fertile cm, or implantation? Would not mind a girl though?:winkwink:


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - you never know what crazy things might happened when you are actually not trying!!! :winkwink: Good luck

Monro - I usually take Cipro when I get a UTI and drink lots of water. Not sure if that would be Ok for you to take for TTC, maybe do some googling about it. Your BD schedule sounds great this month. Keep it up and good luck!!! :thumbup:

NSN - Any updates???

AFM - I had my appointment today and I am measuring a couple days ahead at 6w+2d with a heartbeat of 102! :happydance: They had a doctor do the sonogram this time. She said that little beans heart probably just started beating yesterday! She said she really thinks the bleeding I had was implantation and that little bean has implanted in a great spot. It looks like there is only one in there and everything is looking good so no explanation for the high HCG numbers. 
She also took a look at my ovaries which no one has ever done at this stage and she could tell which one released the egg. Crazy! But she did say that my corpus luteum is active but not as active as it should be so its a good thing that I am on the progesterone. She said without it I would really have a problem. 
My homocysteine is also high again so my doc is changing me from Folic Acid to Foliguard which he said is double the amount and should be absorbed by my body better. 
Lets hope everything will go well this time. I go back in 2 weeks. Here's a pic of our little bean (not a great pic as I took a picture of my picture with my phone)
 



Attached Files:







060912_5w6d.JPG
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopestruck

Just wanted to pop in to leave a quick note - I've been scrambling to try and get a million things done for our 12 day camping trip up to the Yukon/Alaska (hence not being around). So, just a quick note to say -

YAAAAAY!!! Congratulations Beach!!! Ive been stalking this thread with anticipation. So very glad to hear that things are going splendidly. :happydance:

Quick update on me, my beta went up to 197 on what I think was 19dpo (a week ago on my last beta draw...hoping its up near the 1000s now). I'm definitely thinking this bean was a late implanter so I have started "counting" my weeks by when I think I implanted (at least 2 days later than normal). I know my numbers are still low but I'm trying to stay positive - Doctor said that my number was still in the normal range for 4-5 weeks pregnant. And, I've read so many hopeful stories with women whose betas started low and their babies just took a bit of time to "catch up". My symptoms are increasing (I swear my breasts grew 1/2 a cup size overnight...I'm quite small chested and this is unusual for me) so I am BELIEVING that this baby deserves a chance. I know in my heart that our forever baby is coming to us soon :thumbup: 

Anywho, must run. Apologies for not being able to write back to you all individually, but I have been reading every day. The good news is I think everyone is doing A-OK right now :) 

Bumble, sending all my positive thoughts to you, and glad they are going to do some investigating. :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Yeeeeah Beach that's fabulous news, so so pleased for you :happydance:

I'm feeling quite abit better today although still have quite a heavy cold. Last night I sat down and kind of twisted to the side as I sat and felt what I can only describe as like I tore something, or a pop type feeling, anyway, all day today I have had these funny pinching pains all over my tummy, and I think I had a couple of spots of blood on the toilet paper today. I just have this feeling that I could actually finally have done it this cycle, but even if I have then these pains are just like my last pregnancy so the idea that I could have done it fills me with fear. My question is, if I really am 6dpo, then is today too early to be implanting? as other than af (fingers crossed it isn't) then I can't think of any other explanation for the blood (the dots were so tiny it might not have even been blood). I don't normally get these pains during my cycle, and they aren't af pains, I'm confused and worried now :shrug:


----------



## Sooperhans

:headspin::dance::happydance::kiss::cloud9::laugh2:

Beach, fantastic news! Soooooo happy for you. Yayyyyyyyyyy! Thank you, never know with the not trying!

Thur, everything is firmly crossed for you xx


----------



## Emmediva

Beach, you have a peanut!!! :haha: I'm so happy you saw your beanie!!! :yipee: happy & healthy 9 months to you!

Thurl, I think my beanie implante around 5dpo, I got a faint positive at 9dpo, so it is possible. Lots of baby :dust: to you! I hope you caught the egg!!! I have a good feeling since you have that temp hike and a cold.

Hope, are you getting another beta? I hope your numbers continue to rise and beanie gets snuggled in :hugs:

:wave: hope to see more BFP's and great updates from all the preggos :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Beach, that's EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

Hopestruck...keeping my fingers crossed. We've just got to keep on praying!


----------



## monro84

Beach--Congrats so excited for you.:happydance: I still think that either one is hidding :winkwink: or its a girl. I don't think cipro is good to take if pregnant so I would say its not good while ttc. I wend to dr got lab done and they said no white blood cells so no infection or caught it very early. I got antibotics though and told them before they prescribed them to me that we were ttc. 

Hope--thats great stalking so see u/s or next set of numbers:flower:

Thurl-good luck hope its getting very cozy in there and stuck really good.


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies, mind if i join you?

I've had two losses and am trying to conceive number one...

The first one was very early on in September 2011 (though it stuck around so technically a mmc), about when this thread started, and my more recent loss was also a mmc but baby's heart stopped beating around 9 weeks. I had a d&c on May 10th. 

...I think I'm about to o but suddenly not in the mood and either is my poor dear fiance'. I have some reading to do to catch up with you all.............


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies.

Never - So want to hear your news!

Soop- fx for your one off bonk, stranger things have happened. But if not lets hope Sept is a lucky month. I hope all the testing goes ok. :hugs:

Monro I hope you catch that egg. 

Bumblebee - so sorry for what you're going through. That's so tough. I had left over tissue after my first mmc d&c and went through all the emotions of thinking I was pg again. It's so cruel. Big :hugs: 

Beach-lovely scan pic of beanie :)

Hopestruck - great PMA! Baby will be loving those positive vibes.

Thurl - sorry you've been poorly, hope you're on the mend. 6dpo isn't too early to implant, one of the ladies I follow seems to know exactly when she implanted and swears its 6dpo so it could be.

Welcome horseypants and sorry for your losses. Your picture is intriguing!

Hello wookie, kmp, Emme ....I'm sure I've missed some people, so sorry!

Afm, have had a great week. Had Tuesday off, spent 3 hours at the hairdressers (bliss) then met DH for lunch then went to watch Greco Roman Wrestling at the olympics (bizarre but fun), went to watch more olympics in hyde park tonight (amazing atmosphere) and off to the wedding tomorrow which I'm really looking forward to. I'm cd11 today, those 11 days have flown by. Feeling good! X


----------



## kmp

Nicki, I am so pleased you are doing soo well! and look it is time for o again!!

Beach, that is greeeeaaat that you heard the heartbeat!!!!! this is the first time you have had that experience right?? Can't wait to get there someday myself, congrats!!

Hope, that is a relief to hear that things are going better for beanie!! Are you getting betas repeated again soon?

Soop, thurl, and monro GL and fx'd for you girls!!

Hi Emme and wookie

I am now 13 dpo and know I am out :-( Got a bfn and had "starting af today" type cramps. I must admit i had a pretty big cry about it, but now I am just waiting for af to start and thinking about the 25th when I will o again...


----------



## BeachChica

Hope - I think the 197 sounds good for 4-5 weeks. I think I was at 215 on my first HcG around that same time. Good luck!!! When is your next appt? You are going camping too??? Between you and Wookie you girls are making me feel like getting out my camping gear!!! Oh how I love to go camping!!!*

Thurl- 6dpo is not too early for implantation. FX for you this cycle!!! :thumbup:

Monro- hope you feel better soon!!!

Horsey- welcome to the group and so sorry for your losses. I totally understand just not feeling like it some months. This is a difficult journey after losses. :hugs:

Nicki- going to the Olympics sounds amazing! Do you live far from there? I always love see see where everyone is from on here! It's so great that we are sharing experiences from so many places around the world!!!

Kmp- unfortunately this is not the first time seeing a HB. :cry: I had about 3 scans with HBs last pregnancy and still had a loss about 9 weeks :( I did look at my scans today though and last pregnancy I was always measuring behind. At my 8 week scan I was only measuring about 6w+5d. I hope that the fact that this one has better measurements is a better sign. FX!! *BTW- you are not out until the witch arrives!!!*


----------



## thurl30

horseypants sorry to hear about your losses, but you are very welcome here :hugs:

Nicki so pleased to hear you have had a good week, I'm gutted I didn't make it to the olympics now, would have loved to have gone to the diving or syncro swimming! Have a great time at the wedding :hugs:

Kmp don't count yourself out until the :witch: arrives, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Beach your measurements are a good sign :thumbup: I just have a feeling that this one is your rainbow :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else

My temp dropped this morning, that's 2 days in a row below FF's coverline, I always take my temp at 6am, this morning I woke up at 5.15am and did get back to sleep although obviously only for about half an hour, so I don't know how that would affect my temp. Anyway, I think it's probably all in my head, but would quite like the next week to hurry up so I can test and find out one way or another :shrug: I'm off for a late shift at work now :dohh: Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## BeachChica

Thurl - I still think your 5:15am temp would be good enough. I would go with that. You chart is very interesting this month, is this your first month temping? FX that the drop was an implantation dip for you. I have gotten them on my pregnant cycles (see my chart below). It always freaks me out when I see it but apparently its a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## monro84

Niki--Good luck catching egg this month 

Kmp--not over yet kup.

Horsey--sorry to hear that I am new too but just had my 5th loss, but I feel good about this month. I felt like that after my first loss but what keeps me going is knowing every month I try I am one month closer to my sticky baby. 

Thurl--maybe temp drop is good thing. It might be a little lower than it normally is since you took it earlier. 

AFM--I think I should O today. I got the last bd in last night and that is all till Sun. I did try this morning but it was not going to happen. He is so sore he had problems putting on his pants this morning poor guy. 6 straight days of :sex: would probably do it to you. We started on saturday because I thought I was going to O wed but the m/c threw it off I guess. 

Think I am still ok If I O today or tomorrow? It should be today.


----------



## Emmediva

Horsey, I'm so sorry for your losses, TTC is very hard after you've experienced a loss. We've all been there, some of us have gotten back into the race immediately and others have taken time off. 

Nicki, sounds like you've been busy in a good way, have fun at the wedding and good luck this month! 

Soop, good luck this month hon baby :dust: to you.

Monro, with all that :sex: you've had, your chances of catching the egg are excellent!

Bumblebee, :hugs: :hugs: 

Kmp, sorry to hear you got a BFN and think you're out, TTC is a roller coaster, you wait to O, wait to test and then start all over. You'll get there though! :hugs:

Thurl, I've had temperatures dip below the cover line for my 1st pregnancy and this one, so fingers crossed it's an implantation dip!!! EeeK! If you didn't get up or drink water then waking up at 5:15 and falling back to sleep is fine. 

Andrea (NSN) went into labor in the early hours this morning (US time). I've been glued to her journal but no other updates, I hope she is already holding her precious baby. I'm dying to know if it's a girl or boy!! 

AFM, a little sad today, today would've been my EDD for my 1st pregnancy and mc, I do feel better knowing I am carrying a baby again and knowing I made it past the dreaded 6+4, but I still wonder what could've been. I wonder if I had been on progesterone supplements, would that have made a difference, IF, IF, IF... :cry: I pray that I will be holding this baby next August 10th, and he or she will be around 6 months old at that time. I will always miss my 1st beanie :cry:


----------



## BeachChica

Monro - with all that BDing sounds like you've got your bases covered. Your poor DH!!! You really wore him out. Hopefully this will be your month but if not next month can you wait until your line starts getting dark on your OPK to start? They recommend only doing it ever other day leading up to O then the day of and day after. That might help keeping him from getting sore. 

Emme - :hugs: Sorry you are feeling down today. This journey is so tough and the what ifs... well those are just the worst!!!

Yeah for NSN - gosh what a long week it must have been for her!! Can't wait for her update.


----------



## horseypants

morning ladies, thanks for the warm welcome. OH and i came together a bit last night and had a good talk about whether to wait or go ahead in the next few days. we came down together in the middle :) so i betchya we will try if the timing falls right. beach chica, congrats!!!! you're a sweetpea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thurl, i think it is possible it lowered your temp but i don't know the rest of the context other than you woke up a touch early. i notice when i do, mine can be significantly lower, even if it's only an hour's difference. something about how deeply you're sleeping at the time?

monro, wowee zowee! i really wish i could say my OH was that sore this morning but alas :p you and i may be on the 2ww wait together. yes! how long have you been trying for? i've been trying a little less than 2 years now, but i only pulled out the whole bag o tricks more recently, about a year ago i'd say?

kmp :hugs:

emmediva, what made you try the progesterone? i'm torn between using something like that or aspirin, or just giving it a third blind go with fingers crossed.

heya wookie, missed ya! yay bean!


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

It's the weekend yaaaaaaay :dance:

Thanks for all the replies, the only thing is I didn't think quick enough when I woke up at 5.15, so what I did was fell back to sleep some time after 5.15, and then woke at 6 as normal with my alarm and took my temp then, so I didn't actually take it at 5.15 which would have been the sensible thing, I didn't get out of bed or anything, but I reckon my body was quite awake by 6 even though I had fell back to sleep. Beach I agree my chart is all over the place this month, this is my first month temping, I think it's because I rarely have 3 hours undisturbed sleep, I tend to wake somewhere between 4am and 5.30am, so perhaps I need to bring forward the time I actually do my temp :shrug:


----------



## Emmediva

Horsey, for almost 3 years my boobs stopped being sore before AF, so I knew my progesterone level was low. I actually tried herbal supplements to get pregnant and it worked, I didn't have any success prior to using the supplements. I got my doctor to prescribe Progesterone supplements to increase my levels, nourish my uterine lining an allow a fertilized egg to implant.

Thurl, go to this site https://www.babymed.com/fertility-awareness/basal-body-temperature-bbt-charting-introduction
It gives you more info about temping. You are okay within 30-60 minutes of the normal time you temp.


----------



## monro84

Emme--So sorry you feel sad I know the feeling I was due on mothers day this year but actually did not think about it much cause that day we sent my MIL to tampa fl for pancreatic cancer surgery but sadly the next week she passed:cry:. 

I hope I did catch it. I actually emailed the RE nurse yesterday to see if they measured the follicles when I went for my shg she said that there were no exact but the biggest was on my left side and I had alot of small ones which indicated I had healty ovaries. I have been having pains on the left and right though. Hope I caught one of them or even both.:oneofeach:

Beach--thanks I did not mean to start this early this month :blush:, but he is the one that wanted it last saturday I was going to wait till Sun night. I did do opks but mine usually are gradually dark then all of a sudden the day before a positive a lot darker then quickly back to neg. My plan was 3 days before and day of it did not work out that away but I will probably do it every other day like you said. :flower:

Horseypants--The baby bug bit me around 24 (I will be 28 in Nov) but I did not get off bc till July of 2010 and he was still not on bored yet and I was hoping for an oops but I got pregnant that dec w/ a b/o and had a D&C at 10 wks. He got on bored then so we officially started Feb 2011. So I guess 1 yr and 7 months. I do have a good feeling about this month since it was this month last year I was pregnant with twins or triplets right after a chem. so I am under the exact same circumstance as last year. FX for both of us to be bump buddies for May babies. 

Thurl--Sorry did not realize you went back to sleep with out getting up I would say that should not affect it then and it should be the same and it would have been. I wake up all the time and go back to sleep and get up when my alarm goes off at 5 and take it and it is usually fine. I have even gotten up to pee one night this week around 2 and it did not affect it any.


----------



## thurl30

Emme I'm so sorry I just realised I missed your post about today being your 1st EDD, sending you massive :hugs: Just keep this time next year in your thoughts hun xx


----------



## BeachChica

Horsey - taking the baby aspirin is not a bad idea. I have been through all the RPL testing and my doc says that the baby aspirin is good for your overall health so he said I should take it. I have read so many success stories on there about women on it and pregnancy so I say give it a go. I am on progesterone as well but its because I tested low last pregnancy. Sounds like I would have needed it this pregnancy too so I am glad I'm on it.

Thurl - if you typically get up about 4-5am you should take your temp then. It does not matter when you take it as long as you take it the same time every day before you step 1 foot out of bed or get a drink. I have been temping for a couple years now and I find the longer I do it, the more accurate my charts become. Good luck. :thumbup:

Monro - so sorry about your MIL. :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Beach, next cycle I think I will stick with it but adapt the times I'm taking my temp :)

Monro I'm sorry about your MIL, I have everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Monro fx you caught the egg, sounds like you and OH need a well deserved rest!

Emme :hugs: for your EDD. Hopefully being pg will make it a little bit easier for you but it must be tough still.

Beach I live in South London so not too far from the Olympics. We have tickets for 2 days of the Paralympics too including one day at the athletics, I'm so looking fwd to going to the Olympic Park. London is such a lovely place to be at the moment, I hope the good vibe continues afterwards. It is great that the BnB ladies from all over the world are supporting each other isn't it.

Beach re baby aspirin were you told to take it while ttc or just when you got your bfp? As usual I have read conflicting advice.

Kmp has AF arrived yet? If not I'm keeping my fx for you.

Thurl well done for trying temping, hope it's working out for you.

Hello everyone else x


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki- London looks lovely, it's on our list of places to go, so I think maybe we will get there for our next big trip. My doctor says that the baby aspirin is safe to take all of the time. I have been on it for probably about 8-9 months now. Even now that I am pregnant I always run through the things that I'm taking with my RE to make sure they are ok to continue and when I was there this week he told me the baby aspirin is ok.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Andrea (NSN) has news.... check out her journal...:happydance:


----------



## monro84

Beach and Thrul--Thank you. She was an amazing woman and like a second motjer to me. It has been hard. There are two things that have made it easier, knowing we did everything we could and there are no regrets and something my SIL mom told her. That she was up there takingcare of her grandchildren (mySIL had 1mc). So she has got her hands full with all 8 of her grandchildren (7 of my angels an 1of hers). 

This is what I wrote about her to announceon my fb.and hers

Yesterday one of the greatest and strongest woman I know lost her battle with cancer. She was called home at 6:45 eastern time. Heaven just received a perfect angel. She was a loving wife for almost 40 years, and an excellent mother. She was patient, kind, loving, understanding... there are no earthly words to describe all her wonderful attributes and the impact she had made on everyone who knew her and who had ever met her. She was the best mother in law that two daughter in laws could ask for. She was like a second mother to me and one of my best friends. Rest in peace you will be missed every single day of our lives but we find joy and peace in knowing you have no more pain and we will all be reunited again in the Great Kingdom of Heaven. God, I love you so much and will miss you more than you will ever know. But with the strenght you have taught us and showed us I know we will all make it through this and grow stronger because of this.


Nicki-- I hope I caught it too with all that bd I don't see how I didn't lol. I and 1 dpo today :happydance: I will start testing with IC's at 8dpo so next saturday. Weird though, my boobs are way sore tham they usually are after O. What I have noticed that when I am pregnant by boob soreness tapper off about implantation so when I don't have sore boobs I am usually pregnant lol. I know I'm weird.


----------



## BeachChica

Monro - what a beautiful message you wrote to her. It is so, so hard to lose the ones we love, especially way before their time. :hugs:

I hope you caught that egg this month, looks like you're 3 DPO and your chart looks good!


----------



## monro84

Beach--Thank you. But I am actually 1dpo, I put fake temps in to see if it would show that I O'd yesterday or not.:blush: I just fixed it though. Sorry lol.


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, sorry about your MIL, having to deal with your lost EDD and on top the loss of your MIL :hugs: 

I am trying to enjoy and capture as much memoirs as I can of this pregnancy. I took a video yesterday of my beanies heartbeat :cloud9: and you can hear where he or she is moving, just makes me :cloud9:


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies i got back from my hols last night, going to try and read back during the day and catch up, just thought id say hi! Right im off to tackle some washing..... x


----------



## lexi374

Soop glad all was ok with your scan and nothing major flagged up, what a bloody joke about pct saying 2 years now!! :growlmad: Im sure dh isnt impressed about sa sample but needs must eh and i think they get off lightly in the long run!

Emme wow for feeling bubs move its cool isnt it? It should get a bit stronger and more regular in the next couple of weeks. :cloud9:

Beach yay!!!! You saw the heartbeat so pleased for you! :happydance:

Nsn big congrats hun so pleased for you! :cloud9:

Lady hows little Elsa doing? :hugs:

Monro sounds like you covered all bases! :thumbup:

Thurl good luck hun, stick with the temping! :thumbup:

Ok im forgetting what ive read now so :hi: to hope, horsey, kmp, nicki, patiently, wookie... i know ive forgotten people sorry... :hugs:

So we got back from Ibiza last night, had a lovely relaxing break but got out and about too and saw some different beaches, weather was very hot, infact the last couple of days it was unbearable mid 30's i think, no breeze.
The baby was moving loads on the flight out and that afternoon but then hardly anything the next couple of days, was a little worried but hopefully had just worn itself out!
My belly has most def popped, but this may be food as much as baby! :haha:
20 weeks scan is Tuesday, really hope everything is ok, was awful to read about Gary Barlows baby while i was away......still undecided on team yellow or not. :shrug:
Will post bump pic when i find the camera x


----------



## thurl30

Hi Lexi, welcome back :wave:

Glad to hear you had a lovely time, and how exciting that your 20 week scan is coming up, I'm sure everything is fine, can't wait to see the bump pic :hugs:

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone else.

I have a teeny tiny bit sore :holly:, barely noticeable and I might be imagining it. I took a test this afternoon :bfn:, apparently I'm 9dpo today, I'm so desperate to see a line this cycle that I think I literally am convincing myself that these things are real :dohh:


----------



## lexi374

9dpo is still super early, will be keeping my fx for you :hugs: x


----------



## BeachChica

Lexi- welcome back! How was Ibiza? I was just in Barcelona over the summer but I would have loved to have gone over to Ibiza! Can't wait for your 20 week scan!!!! ... And your bump pic!!

Thurl- good luck this cycle 9dpo is still early. What is our typical cycle length?


----------



## Neversaynever

Ok I'm playing catch up at the mo so just a brief :hi:


Spoiler
After a long two weeks in hospital with raised BP and protein in urine, induction was started on the Saturday 4th August. Two pessaries later and still not much happening I get to have my waters broken and put on the drip to get things going. On Friday 10th August at 21:31, my son Louis was born weighing 6lb 8oz. It was a roller coaster ride to get here and the delivery/labour was no different :dohh: worth it??? Absolutely :cloud9: 

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/ff26c532.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/bee4b51e.jpg

Sorry to the new ladies that find yourself here...only saving grace is the lovely support and understanding from the others :hugs:

Catch up again soon...love, :hugs: :dust: and whatever

XxX


----------



## thurl30

Hi Beach, I don't have a typical cycle length, but FF says my af is due on Friday. How are you doing? :hugs:

Never congrats again, your little rainbow is beautiful :hugs:


I just took a dip strip test, and got a faint second line!!! My dh could see it but said he thought it was a dent in the strip :dohh: I am going to get a FRER today so I can take it tomorrow, I hate the wait I just want to know one way or the other :wacko:


----------



## lexi374

Ooohh thurl im so excited for you! :happydance: 

This time i had a bfn at 9dpo, tested again at 11dpo and bfp! Your temp is climbing too, looking good!! :thumbup:

Beach Ibiza is great went there loads in my 20's to San Antonio the party side of the island, this time we explored the other side, it's a lovely island. :thumbup:

Nsn just perfect honey, he's beautiful, hope you are both doing ok? :hugs:

Bump pic coming up, just got on the scales....eeek!! Was 9st 8lb 2 weeks ago, now 9st 13.5lb!!! Im sure some of it is cake! They had good pastries at breakfast! :haha: x


----------



## lexi374

Spoiler



19+6


----------



## lexi374

Spoiler



20 weeks


----------



## BeachChica

NSN - Congrats! What a rollercoaster you were on!! Beautful pictures. 

Thurl - This cycle I had a BFN still at 11 dpo and did not get my BFP until 13 dpo. I have everything tightly crossed for you!! 

Lexi - what great bump pics! You do look like you have a little cantaloupe in there!! :winkwink:


----------



## monro84

Thurl--FX for you hope this is it. 

Lexi--great bump pic's 

I am not sure what is going on. Usually my temp is alot higher than this but I had a postive opk the other day and a big dip and temp rise so I should have O'd. Nothing was wrong w/ progestrone last cycle I actually had test at 21 done and it was 24. However RE gave me some to insert as soon as 4 dpo which is tomorrow but I don't want to waste it if I am not. Can low progestrone affect temp? But even after my later m/c and chems my temp was low but never this low. My boobs were really sore like pregnant sore the day of O and day after now hardly sore at all which is usually a good thing? I am so confused :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, welcome back! Glad you had a good vacation! Love thebump pics!

Thurl, I think I used FMU when I tested, if you got a faint line on the dip test, it may be the beginning of something!!! How exciting! Try again tomorrow with FMU. Good luck!!! I hope you caught the egg! Temp looks good :thumbup:

NSN, Louis is just gorgeous, can't stop smiling when I see the pic o you and Paul holding him :hugs:

Monro, it does look like you've O'ed, I bet you'll see the crosshairs on FF tomorrow. My temps have always been low, my pre-O temp is usually in the 96's & post in the 97's.

AFM, my doc told me to take the progesterone supplements through 16 weeks, I ran out Friday so that night was my last day taking them. I had some sharper pain OB my left side today though and am a little worried. I've had what I think to be round ligament pain since 15 weeks, dull pain in my abdomen, but today it was like sharp for a couple seconds. Lexi, I know you stopped progesterone around 14 weeks, did you notice anything after you stopped it?


----------



## thurl30

Thanks everyone :)

Lexi you look awesome, so exciting :hugs:

Monro I'm sorry I really don't know anything about progesterone, I have my fingers crossed for you though, are there any environmental factors that could affect your temp? :hugs:

Emme hope you're ok :hugs:

I bought a FRER but decided I couldn't wait and I wanted to do it when I got home :dohh: I had held my wee for 4.5 hours but it was absolutely a bfn. I need some guidance on what I should do now, I have 1 more FRER left, do I use it tomorrow morning or Wednesday morning? If it's totally bfn tonight then is it likely to change between now and 7am tomorrow?


----------



## lexi374

Emme yep i stopped at 14 weeks with no problems or side effects, i have been having stretching pains at the sides recently i think its all fairly normal though from what ive read. I think you should be fine. :thumbup::hugs:

Thurl it would be best if you can hold out til wed...... maybe see what your temp does in the morning? Fx for ya x


----------



## lexi374

Monro i agree it looks like you have ovd, see what your temp is tom x


----------



## monro84

Emme--I hope I have cross hairs tomorrow. I would be ok but normally my post O temps are 98.0 and above starting out sometimes they are low starting at 97.7 but usually by now they are 98.0 if not close. RE gave me progestrone to start at 4dpo but don't want to waste if if not 4dpo tomorrow. :shrug: But that is the only thing I know about progestrone.

Thrul--The only thing I can think of environmental wise is that we just moved to another house but air conditioner is not any different than old house. The only thing different which is not good was that the old house had mold everywhere and this one does not (thank God). We lived at previous place for 8 yrs. I know mold is really dangerouse and it was not good living there but we could not afford anywhere else and when we could buy a house everyone thought there land was made of gold. My dh seems to think that the mold might had been the reason for all the miscarriages. I think on some he might be right but on the one last Aug I think it was the partial septate. I mentioned it to my RE and he said no way to know. I just hope there was no long term damage for living there for 8 yrs. 

I would do another dip test before I would do the frer just so I would not waste it. On this last m/c I did not even take a frer untill I had my second beta done. The dip test kept getting darker. Kup fx this is it. 
:flower:

Lexi-thanks I hope I get cross hairs tomorow.


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Monro, the mold sounds horrible thank goodness you have moved now :hugs:

I don't have anymore dip tests left, I used the last one this morning :dohh: I will see what my temp does tomorrow and Wednesday and if it goes up more then I will take the FRER. As daft as it sounds I cant even be sure I am post O! will see what happens later in the week.


----------



## monro84

Thrul--That is exactly what I would try to do. Key word try lol:winkwink:. I just ordered 50 wondfo test. I am going to try to hold out testng starting saturday (8 dpo maybe). Do you a have a dollar store or walmart cheapy test around you could go get.

I guess I am going to be starting my progestrone tomorrow


----------



## horseypants

Emmediva, from what i've heard, round ligament pain can be a sharp pain. I hope all's well and I'm sure it is xo


----------



## Ladyfog

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone. 

Lexi - love the bump shots - you'll really notice your bump 'popping' over the next few weeks, I noticed a bit difference between 20 and 25 weeks. Glad you had a good holiday in the sunshine too:hugs:

Nicky, I know it's a little while ago now but sorry about the chemical :hugs: fingers crossed for some more happy news for you soon.

Emme - round ligament pain can be really sharp! Sometimes they took my breath away as I got bigger. The dull pain will have been your uterus stretching but you also have ligaments that connect to the side and underneath your uterus and as you stretch these will pull. Towards the end it gets more like a stitch as your tummy can't support the weight of your baby so well. All sounds very normal to me :hugs:

Thurl, FX'd for you this month, as Lexi said wait as long as you can to test again.

Congrats NSN :happydance: - I'll post in your journal too.

Hope everyone else is well - sorry if I've missed anyone. lots of :dust: to everyone who needs it and :hugs: too.

I'm good and Elsa is doing really well, feeding well and getting bigger by the day! I'm feeding throughout the night so I'm feeling a bit sleep deprived but every now and then I get 4-5 hours sleep in a row and that's heaven! It's amazing how much time everything takes and sometimes I'm feeding every hour so sometimes a whole day can go by and it feels like all I've done is have a baby attached to my boobs! I'm enjoying every minute though and sometimes just look at her with a tear in my eye feeling very lucky indeed.


----------



## BeachChica

Monro - I think progesterone does affect temps somewhat so maybe you will need it. It does look like you O'd but I wait to get the crosshairs before you start it just to be sure. I started mine this time at 5DPO. What form of progesterone are you taking?
Emme - maybe you are just feeling stretching etc...? I think you should be fine coming off the progesterone as your placenta has now taken over. 

Thurl - wait until Wednesday and use FMU.

Awww Lady - so glad to hear from you and glad everything is going well! Is Elsa up a lot during the night? 

AFM - I am starting to get a bit of insomnia. I usually sleep really well but the last week I have started to get up early in the AM and have had trouble going back to sleep. For the last week it was at about 5:00am but last night it was at 3:30am. I don't know if this is normal or I am just stressed! I have a big exam coming up on the 23rd and then of course being pregnant after 4 losses also has me nervous.


----------



## wookie130

Beach, that's completely normal. Insomnia has always been my first pregnancy symptom, actually.


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies had my scan this morning, everything looks good measuring spot on, only thing was that i have a low lying placenta so have to back for another scan at 32 weeks but she said 99% of the time it moves out of the way.

Baby had its legs firmly shut but she had another look at the end and we got a quick peek, saw 3 white lines...... so we are team :pink: 97% accurate she said but im pretty sure there was no dangly bits lol! x


----------



## lexi374

Beach totally normal i had insomnia too. :hugs: probably doesnt help that you are under stress as well.

Lady aah bless :cloud9: hope you manage to catch up on sleep soon. :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Beach--I got my cross hairs today so I started my progestrone it is the cream that you insert it starts with a C like crioson or something like that. RE said to start it at 4dpo so today I am suppoes to be that. I guess I will see if the temps are higher tomrorow. Can't wait to start testing Sat. Oh when I was pregnant I would go to bed early but wake up at 4 or 5 am and could not get back to sleep that was about 5 and 6 wks. 

Lexi--congrats that great your having a girl!!!


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, I am pretty sure it is round ligament pain, I just freaked a little when I felt the sharp pains, since coincidently I'd stopped taking the progesterone supplements :dohh: so, I went and got another refill :blush: I am just doing this week every 2 days and then I'll stop, I'll feel better that way I think. And yay!!! :yipee: for being team :pink: :cloud9: are they doing another ultrasound later just to double check lol. I was undecided about finding out the sex, but as time goes by I am more for it!! Once I hit 7 months (God willing) I can start to buy gender specific items!!

Monro, Yay you have crosshairs, I told ya :haha: the progesterone supplements will make your temp higher, but for me it wasn't too much of a difference. I know for others it is... And yeah Mold is not good, although I don't know if it has anything to do with fertility. I'm glad you got out of there.

Thurl, I see your temp dropped a little this morning, I would wait until tomorrow and see if your temp rises before you use the FRER. Sending you lots of baby :dust::dust::dust:

Lady, Elsa is just adorable, perfect little lady :) enjoy the time with your princess, when they are little time flies by so fast.

Beach, insomnia is normal, I've had it off and on with this pregnancy. I am actually starting to get it more as time goes by. Plus starving at midnight, and imagining food is not helping :haha: 

Nicki, Bumble, Soop, :hugs: how are you ladies doing? Sending you infinate amounts of baby :dust:

Horsey, keep up the temping :thumbup: hope you catch the egg.

Wooks, glad all is going ok.

To anyone I may have missed :flower: 

AFM, feeling better today since I refilled my progesterone supplements, took one yesterday but won't take another for 2 days. Abdomen pain has actually gotten better, or maybe my mind is playing tricks on me... Boobs on the other hand are throbbing now, I am already a D cup, so kinda worried how much bigger they will get... Oh and areolas have already gotten darker. 
I texted my OH this morning and told him to have a nice day that I loved him, and he replied that he loved us lots too. US?! Sounds so nice :cloud9:


----------



## thurl30

Monro I might go and raid the supermarkets if I decide to test again :) With my temp being so low I'm not going to bother at the moment. Sounds like you are well stocked with tests too :thumbup:

Lady lovely to hear from you, so pleased to hear you are doing well and still on :cloud9:

Beach I have heard insomnia is quite a classic symptom, I think you're doing good :thumbup: What's the exam? :hugs:


Lexi congrats on team pink :happydance: Really really pleased for you, such lovely news :hugs:

Emme thanks for the tips :thumbup:, I was gutted when I saw my temp drop this morning :( Such a lovely text to get from your DH :hugs:

Afm I'm totally not believing FF, I don't even think I have O'd, my chart doesn't really convince me, the only significant temp shift I have had is when I was really ill last week :dohh: I have been getting random sharp kind of pinching pains in my left hip throughout today, could be O day today? ridiculously late though as I'm CD29 today! I don't know what to think :shrug:

Just came back on here to edit this post, I just went to the loo and there was a bit of pink, I'm guessing af is on her way :dohh:


----------



## monro84

Emme-- Thanks I hope I caught it this cycle. I am having cramps on and off but can't be implantation maybe the progesterone:shrug:. I was feeling good about this cycle until my temps remained low so not so sure now but maybe what I need is an unusual cycle to get my stick baby. :flower:. I am sure a lot of women have gotten pregnant when there cycle was out of the norm for them. What other symptoms might I experience on progesteron?

Thrul- I think I am good for this month at least maybe next. The only problem is when you test early the test that have dents in the are not good to use so I usually open them and inspect them before I test and if there is a dent I leave it in the package and get another one until I get a noticable bfp then I use the dented ones.:blush: So I got a good bit of dented ones left from last month. Hope these are not as dented. :growlmad:
I hate to say this but I think I agree with you that you did not O yet. So you still have a chance did you say opks don't work for you. If they do I would get some of those. The ferning thing even works sorta to. :shrug:
Sorry your going throught this I hate long cycles and the longest I had was 41 days once. GL FX O is not far off.


----------



## monro84

Thurl-- sorry just saw your edit. 2 things 1 might be it is going to be a good strong O (I use to spot for 2 or 3 days right before or after or during O but quit for a few months however this month I did but it was also after shg so that might had something to do with it) or it could be a anovulatory cycle. KUP:hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations on team :pink: Lexi :cloud9: glad all was well with your scan :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, sorry you got pink when going to the toilet. I agree with Monro, this may have been an anovulatory cycle... How long do your cycles generally last? I only saw one chart on FF so I'm thinking you barely started charting? I've forgotten if you told us before sorry. Have you thought about using either Vitex or Soy Isoflavones to make you ovulate? I didn't have any problems ovulating but I used them and it did help me conceive. 

Monro, progesterone won't make you cramp, being that you're 4dpo it may be the egg traveling down your Fallopian tubes, hopefully it's fertilized! It can also be the ovary that released the egg; the follicle now functioning as the Corpus Luteum. As for the progesterone, it really depends if you take it orally vs vaginally, the symptoms are far less noticeable when you take it vaginally. Orally, your symptoms can be hot flashes, sore bb's, nausea, dizziness & bloating. And about the temps being low, have you looked at my chart at all? LOL I was so, SO sure I was out in May, and here I am almost 17 weeks pregnant, so DON'T lose hope!!


----------



## thurl30

Monro no opk's don't work for me, I honestly believe I don't ovulate anymore and that's why I never get a pos opk, it's really stressing me out, but I have put on about a stone in weight so that could be why, I'm on a mission to get that off now and I'm joining a slimming club with my mum next week. Thanks for the tips on the tests, I am going to stock up on more from Amazon when I feel motivated again, I have had enough at the moment and I'm just going to temp for a bit. I got it wrong earlier, I am actually on CD30 :dohh:

Emme my cycles have been all over the place, so far since my last miscarriage I have had 34 days, 60 days, 18 days, 28 days and my last one which was 40 days long. I only started temping this cycle. I took Soya this cycle so I was feeling really positive, but it obviously hasn't made a difference, could even have made me go the other way, perhaps I took too much of it I don't know :shrug:


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, how much did you take and what were the days? I did cd5-cd9 75mg, I had to go back to my journal to see :haha: but it's all there on pg 44, if you want to look. And keep charting, that way you have something to show the doctor if need be :thumbup:


----------



## thurl30

Emme I took 80mg CD3 - CD4, and 120mg CD5 - CD7


----------



## Emmediva

thurl30 said:


> Emme I took 80mg CD3 - CD4, and 120mg CD5 - CD7

Hmm, I need to look into that, it may have been too much or too little to start with. When I get home, I'll look at my tablets, I know I took 2 or 3 every night. When I took them in February I got a chemical, the beanie implanted late but I took them cd3-7, so I O'ed too early & implanted too late...

Edit: Ok, so I looked and my pills were 25mg each so I took 3 pills at night from cd 5-9. If you take too much you can mess up your cycle. I hope that helps you :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Thurl--sorry u are going through this. I hope you figure out what is going on and get your sticky bean really soon:hugs:. But keep tempting.

Emme--i am taking it vaginally. I have been soooo gassy like bloated and burping today, I know you said minimal symptoms but it has been soo bad likr stamach gas pains for hrs. I did not know you could get cramps from the egg passing through tube. Thats interedting. I just looked st your chart. Your temps were low, but yours are normally low so tnoighs arr normal for you. My temps are usually above 98.0.by the is time thats why I an concerned. But if.i have to havr low temps I hope they do exactly the way yours did yhst last cyclr:winkwink:


----------



## monro84

Woke up this morning and temp was 98.29. Now it looks like O but I already had a temp shift? I know progestrone is suppose to make it go up but wow that much. I hopd it was not O I did not bd enough before of that is the case :(

sorry about last night sp errors was half asleep when I did it lol


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, the temp shift may have been the progesterone, I've seen it cause high temps for some ladies on BNB. And yeah I'd forgotten about gas and burping, but I attributed that more to the pg, I hope that's it for you too!! Baby :dust: to you!!


----------



## monro84

Emme-- Thanks I hope that is it and I hope you are right but wouldn't 4dpo/5dpo be to early for symptoms:shrug:.


----------



## monro84

Not sure if it makes a diff but it is 90 mg and a vag cream insert of progesterone


----------



## BeachChica

Lexi  Yeah for team pink!!! :happydance:

Thurl  your chart looks very strange this month. I dont know what to make of it either. Maybe you did O on the 19th, its hard to tell with that big spike. The bleed might be implantation spotting, if not and you get AF then it will be interesting to see if your chart looks more normal next month. Maybe being sick threw things off? I had a very crazy temperature chart one month when I was sick. Keep charting though! I bring mine to my appointments and my doc finds them very helpful! :thumbup:

Monro  looks like youve Od to me. Good luck!!! :dust: I dont get any symptoms on the progesterone that I have noticed. I take the Endometrin Supp 100mg 2 times per day.


----------



## monro84

Beach--Thanks. I have had the gassieness again today started around 11:30. I can just sit here and feel my stomach bubble. Now I think the burping started. Those were symptoms when I was pregnant but still to early I think. The main thing that happens when I am pregnant is when the hormones/hcg start going up I start to get a pretty bad headach, but after they reach a certain point it goes away. I thought starting progesertone would give me the headach but so far nothing.


----------



## ayclobes

hey ladies, i've been MIA lately, but i'm back :)

I'm 14wks today, officially in the 2nd tri, and im thrilled mainly b/c i never thought i'd get here especially with my 3 early 1st tri losses and my mmc. But everything is good, baby is growing like a weed. 

How has everyone been doing? I've missed so much, i couldnt keep up!


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome back ayclobes and :happydance: about making it to the 2nd tri!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies - oo fast moving thread at the moment.

I must begin with Never- I am SO happy for you Andrea! It seems so right that the lady that started this thread over 300 pages ago, at such a crappy time, has gone on to have a beauty of a baby. Louis is just gorgeous. It really gives me hope that we will all have happy endings one day :)

And Lady so glad you and Elsa are doing well, she is adorable.

Hello all the pg ladies - wookie, Emme, beach, lexi (yay for your scan Lexi!!) Ayclobes. Hope you're all blooming.

Monro - are you still planning to start testing sat? Not long now.

Thurl, I hope you've managed to figure your cycle out. Our bodies just won't behave like they are meant to will they.

Hello Soop, hope you're well. And hi to anyone I've missed.

Afm, cd17 today and got my +Opk! It made me so happy. I had a bit of a downer at the start of the week, too much mingling with friends with babies/bumps, but the week has got better and today I'm feeling good. Had a lovely lunch with my boss today who wanted to make sure I was ok after the chem pg (she is so supportive). And I was worried it might have Screwed up my cycle but I've had Ewcm, twinges and a +Opk today so think I might be back on track already. Friday tomorrow :) I have accupuncture first thing and then a quiet weekend lined up. Bliss x


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki - Yeah for the OPK!!! Hope you catch that egg!! :sex: How has your BD schedule been leading up to this? 

How is everyone else doing? :wave:


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, how are things going? I hope you caught the egg! Baby :dust: to you!

Ayclobes, welcome back, and happy 14 weeks!

Nicki, ooh get to :sex: girly!!! If possible put a pillow under your bottom afterwards to keep as much :spermy: in as possible :thumbup: lots of good luck baby :dust: to you!

Beach, how are things going with your lil beanie :cloud9:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Beach - I :sex: weds night as luckily I felt like ov was on its way, and last night after I got the opk. I reckon today is ov day so I'll try and get at least two more bonks in over the weekend. 

Emme I have been lying on a pillow don't you worry - not the most comfy way to fall asleep but I usually drift off. I also pull my knees up to my chest for 5 mins after :sex:, the things we do ey!


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Hope you're all having a good week :hugs:

Thanks all for the messages and the advice,

My af arrived yesterday :dohh:, and today is my first edd with pregnancy number 1, I feel ok just a bit empty, when I was going through it I did think abit about how I would feel when this day came, but I had convinced myself that it would be fine because I would be pg again by now :cry: 

I have got a good weekend ahead though, and apparently the weather in the UK is going to be lovely, it's forcasted to be about 29c where I am tomorrow :dance:

Wishing you all a lovely weekend :hugs: xx


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry AF arrived Thurl. And big :hugs: for your EDD. It must be so tough. I'm glad you have a lovely weekend lined up, enjoy it. And yay for lovely weather!


----------



## wookie130

:hugs:, Thurl. That's always tough. My 2nd EDD is coming up in October. My first was on Valentine's Day or this year. Stay distracted, and be good to yourself.


----------



## Ladyfog

Thurl, chucking you some hugs for your EDD :hugs:. I know how you feel - was just recovering for MC2 when my first EDD came round. I felt much better once the milestone had passed - hope you do too.

Sometimes it helps people to keep busy, others like to light a candle or something similar just to remember the baby that could have been :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies! I'm so relieved to be in the 2nd tri, i never thought i'd get there..but now that i am its flying by! things are going well, but im not to thrilled about only gaining 15lbs :/ oh well.

Any new updates? GL to everyone who's about to O, already Oing or is waiting to test! i remember how nerve racking it was! and baby dust! for some reason the emoticon things wont show up when i try to use them...


----------



## BeachChica

Morning ladies! :wave:

Nicki - Make sure you def do it today and tomorrow!!!:sex:

Thurl - :hugs: those EDD's are definitely tough. Sorry about AF but onwards to next month. I will definitely be interested to see how your chart looks. 

AFM - I feel fine, but its still early for me. I have a big exam next week (taking the first of the 4 part CPA exam) so that has helped keep my mind off of beng pregnant but getting up in the middle of the night is making me really tired when I need to concentrate on studying... :sleep: I guess we'll see how it goes. I have my next ultrasound and doctors visit on the 23rd so I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Emmediva

Nicki, yup we do some crazy things to get our BFP, I'm reminded of that everytime I see my mini Pharmacopia on my night stand :dohh: I am going to give the stuff away, don't want to trash it since its still good.

Thurl, lost EDD suck big time :grr: it's like all the memories come flooding back, I agree with Lady, take time to yourself, allow yourself to grieve and if needed light a candle for the beanie :hugs: we're here for you. Enjoy your weekend :hugs: 

Beach, glad to know all is ok, good luck on your exam. I was told to limit fluid after 7p.m. and that would lessen the trips to the toilet at night, it didn't work for me :dohh: but it may work for you? Is the 23rd a regular check up or ultrasound? I have one on the28th but it's just a regular check up, boring :(


----------



## monro84

Nicki--Well my test came in wed (I was hopeing the estimated date was Fri but nope they had to be early this time) and tested pm then. :blush: Yeah I know way to early I was 5dpo, 6dpo am and pm neg, 7 dpo (today) am neg, still way to early :blush:. I have have spurts of nausa yesterday and this morning, and some low cramping for about 5 min early this morning. I usually get a temp dip the day I implant so I am waiting for that hopefully tomorrow.:winkwink:. 

That is great bd times. I wish I was able to get one more in last Fri then that would have been great. Yours are great I bet you will catch that egg. GL baby:dust: FX For both of us.:flower:

Emme--Things are going good the progestrone symptoms has got me a little messed up not sure what are and whats not, hunger, nausa, tired, and a wetness kind of feeling down there (tmi). Hope all thats good. I did the pillow thing last Thru. night and fell alseep and woke up at 3 with a neck ach since it was my sleeping pillow. lol

Thurl--I am sorry af found you but I am sure this cycle will be better. You said opks did not work for you do you have pcos? When I started using them I did not think they worked for me either but I have a quick lh surge so I had to take them about 4 times a day to catch it. Have you tired that? At first I was using answer strips opk (they come with a great pee cup lol) and it would not get dark enough but I would get a temp rise so I testd more often and finally got it cause the next test it was back to neg. Now I use the IC opks that are 50 for like 9 dollars and come with 10 htps I think they are wondfo I get them off amazon they are blue handle with LH all over the handle. I think they are more sensitve than the Answer opks. I had also gotten a pack of smilie faces opks and confirmed it with those. Just a suggestion?:shrug:

So sorry that af came during your 1st edd. I know its hard.:hugs: But I bet this cycle you will get your take home baby. :flower: 

Beach--That is great to hear. GL with the scan .:flower:


----------



## lexi374

Just popping on quickly to chuck thurl some big :hugs:

Was this cycle anovulatory?

Afm my prgnancy pillow arrived today its a comfort u pillow and its massive dh is gonna have a fit when he sees it!!! :haha:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Emme - I will try to cut down teh fluids after 7pm and see if that helps. The 23rd I have an appt and an ultrasounds :happydance: I am going to insist on them ever 2 weeks until I get to 12 weeks because this is my critical time. 

Monro - I was VERY watery down there this month after O. Check out my chart, I had to add it as a symptom under custom data because it was so odd. I hope its a good sign for you this month too! :thumbup:


----------



## thurl30

Thanks everyone :) I had a lovely night out last night with some friends and family, we had a few drinks and a meal, then when we got home dh and I lit a candle in the garden and has some thinking time, and then blew it out together, it was lovely, thanks for suggesting it :hugs:

Monro I suspect I might have pcos but it hasn't been investigated yet, I plan to visit my doctor in September when I have some time off work. My temp is all over the place already this cycle, it has rocketed this morning with no logic to it, although I was quite tiddled last night so can that affect it? I will perservere with the opk's though, will have a look for the ones you mentioned :hugs:

Beach good to hear you have an ultrasound coming up, there is so much coming up I need to wish you luck for :) :hugs:

Lexi I don't think I did ovulate last cycle, I know FF said I did and I did believe it for a while because I had taken the soya, but there never really was a solid shift on my temps so I don't know :hugs: I just spied your ticker saying 21 weeks and I was like what?? I know we saw your 20 week bump pic but I hadn't registered how far along that really was, congrats on becoming a banana :) :hugs:

It's so hot here already, it's only 10.50am and it's already 26C :dance: I'm going to a carnival today, and then I have an evening to myself while dh goes to a local beer festival with the lads :) Whatever you are all doing this weekend have a great one :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Thanks thurl, time is starting to move a bigt quicker now. :thumbup:

I said to dh we need to start moving forward now and thinking a bit more positive. He told his kids last night, well 2 of them the eldest was at a party hes 18 and prob not bothered either way, next is boy 17, he got picked up 1st and was told first so he was happy about that, then girl 15, 16 when this 1 comes along. 
I thought she might be a little put out, i think she was a bit surprised and when he said it was a girl she said no its not!! She didnt believe him at first, i think she was ok though just surprised. They are all almost adults now anyway i dont suppose they are that bothered got their own lives to lead.

I bought my first baby thing this week a 3 pack of sleepsuits from next bright pink and navy spots and stripes. Not gonna go mad though, just gonna but vests and sleepsuits until after she's here.

Thurl i looked at your chart and i dont think you ovulated last month, your post ov temps werent really any diff to your pre ov temps. Stick with it then you can show your doctor if they are interested in it. I definitely think you should go and have a chat with your doc.
And alcohol will throw of your temp. :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else :hugs:

Soop are you ok? Havent heard in a while? :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave: Well just got through a full day of studying, 5 more to go!!! Ugh! :( 
I started to feel a little off today, maybe slightly nauseous with extra saliva pooling in my mouth. I have never had this with the other pregnancies so I hope it's a good sign although I am not looking forward to MS if this is the start of it :sick: 
How is everyone else doing? Anyone testing soon?


----------



## Ladyfog

Lighting the candle sounded lovely Thurl, glad you and DH did something that rembered you little angel in the end and that it helped. :hugs:

Beach - that sounds like MS to me :winkwink: It'll get worse but it's not always terrible for everyone. I just felt like I had a hangover for a few months! It's the one time I'm pleased when someone feels crap!

Lexi, if you need any advice about what to get ready for your little girl then let me know - welcome to Team Pink! Newborns need very little and we've been given and handed down so many clothes we really didn't need to buy much ourselves.

Hope everyone else is OK. It's so hot here! Went to a BBQ yesterday and got so sticky! Just hiding inside with a fan on today - breastfeeding in 30 degree heat is not recommended!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello lovely ladies....sorry have been a bit off the radar...Lexi a girl, that's such good news! Soooo excited for you. And your dh's kids will get more and more excited I think, it's prob not 'cool' to be outwardly excited yet, hehe. Bless, your bump looked super cute! :hugs:

Beach, it all sounds good to me, well done for pushing on the regular scans, I have goosebumps thinking this is it for you....so so excited :hugs:

Thurl, big big :hug: and Emme too :hug: for your edds....I think mine sent me a bit mad, so I know how hard they are. 

Lady, Elsa is totally gorge and it sounds like you are doing a fab job :hugs: keep the updates coming :)

Never, I feel so emotional for you, all the congratulations and best wishes in the world, I hope you are getting on really well with the scrumptious Louis. Well done on getting there, you and the other ladies at the other end of the journey are an inspiration xxxx

How are everyone else? Has anyone heard anything from Patiently? I just hope she is ok.

Well afm....I've been on my month off and had the odd bd that may or may not lead anywhere....one was on cd14 or so, I don't know when I ov'd but will see if the old witch turns up by next weekend then may test. I've been having all sorts of thoughts, one being maybe it'll never happen and maybe I'm not responsible enough or maybe I wouldn't have the energy to do this, I don't know....defence mechanisms I think, to protect myself after trying for a year with nothing to show. It's likely to not be this month, although my boobs are super sore, but it could be the progesterone that I'm still taking, who knows. But will see on holidays.....2 weeks to go until Corfu! :) xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Thurl, Lighting the candle sounded like a lovely moment to share with DH. Im no soy expert but your plan sounds good and it's great that you are temping so the other ladies here can give you advice.

Beach, good luck with the studying and your exams. Hope the ms doesn't interfere too much

Monro, anymore testing?

Lexi have fun buying the baby gear - its a big step to take isn't it but it has to be done at some point!

Soop - I'm really hoping your sore boobs are a good sign! But if not, make sure you make the most of your holiday and enjoy some sangria etc in Corfu. Lovely sunny holiday :) the thoughts you are having are part of the ups and downs (more downs than ups unfortunately) that come with ttcal, it's really hard to keep the PMA all of the time isn't it. :hugs:

Hi everyone else!

Afm, 2dpo here (or poss 1dpo). Have done quite a bid of BDing at the key time, was going to try a Sunday morning roll today but it's too hot and sticky! So we will fit one more go in 'just for luck' this evening when it has cooled down a little. Off to a friends BBq now. Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone x


----------



## Nicki123

Ps meant to say, Soop I have kept in touch with Patiently and she is fine. Don't think it's my place to say more, but no need to worry and but Im hoping she'll make a return to BnB soon. I'll tell her you were asking after her x


----------



## ayclobes

lexi - yay to team pink! 

I should be able to find out what this baby is in 5ish weeks or so, i'll find out at my next appt when the gender u/s is. But, i do feel its a boy..we will see.

Has anyone who's expecting tried the baking soda test? i think you can try it when you're over 11w..im not sure. but you pee in a cup, and pour some baking soda in the cup. If it fizzes up its a boy, if it does nothing its a girl

I have PCOS, and it was very exhausting to say the least. Our last pregnancy ended in a mmc due to abnormal chromosomes and I needed a d&c (we got pregnant w/o fertility meds). This pregnancy I was on injectibles and baby is still going strong!

anything i've missed?


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm glad you've kept in touch with Patiently, Nicki. I've been wondering about her!

Soop! Good to see you! Best of luck this cycle!

Beach- Good luck at your scan!

Ayclobes- Keep us posted on the gender!


----------



## BeachChica

Wookie - Happy 10 weeks!!! :happydance: How are you feeling?


----------



## wookie130

Oofta! I'm quite pukey! I spent most of the day hovering over the porcelain god, heaving my guts out today! It's either than or I'm STARVING!!! And I can't sleep, even though I'm exhausted!

All in all, I'm greatful I have the reassurance from the baby that things seem to be going okay this time!


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Beach hoorah for the start of ms, just have to think that it's all a good sign :thumbup: Well done on the studying, I'm starting a new course in November so I will then be trying to motivate myself to study :hugs:

Thanks Lady, good work on the breast feeding in the heat, hope you're getting on well :hugs:

Soop it's good to hear from you, I have been wondering where you are, fingers crossed for the painful boobs, you never know, if you haven't been concentrating on ttc then it might be your month :hugs:

Nicki hope you enjoyed the bbq, certainly had the weather for it! Fingers crossed for you this cycle, you have certainly done all you can, and I do think it's true you could be more fertile this cycle, I did post in Patientlys journal but please pass on that I have been thinking about her and I hope she is ok :hugs:

Wookie I will say the same to you as I did beach, yay for the ms, it's all good signs :hugs:

I don't know what on earth is going on with my temps, my temp shot up yesterday morning but I thought that was because of alcohol, but then this morning it was just as high, I know all of my temps have been genuine so far this cycle because I have managed to have undisturbed sleep. I have gone to bed really late the last 2 nights though so I don't know if that could affect it, does anyone have any ideas whats going on? :shrug:

I hope everyone has had a good weekend, the weather has been crazy hot, apparently East Anglia has been the hottest part of the british isles this weekend, and has seen the highest temperatures in 6 years! :dohh:


----------



## BeachChica

Thurl- I get high temps sometimes when I am not feeling well during AF. It's hard to tell what going on with your temps until you start to see a pattern or a trend. I know it seems frustrating in the beginning but I honestly believe that temping is the key to TTC. I started TTC in 2009. Went a whole year without getting pregnant. After that my doctor mentioned the temping. I got pregnant the 2nd month of charting. That whole first year I was just completely missing my window. I had no idea what was going on with my body and when I was Oing. After i started temping I felt more in tune with my body and have had no trouble getting pregnant. (if only I could just keep one now!) Anyway, I wish someone would have mentioned the temping earlier so I didn't waste that whole first year. Good luck with it and I really think that if you stick with it you'll find it to be a really helpful tool for success! :hugs: I'll be stalking your chart this month!!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Beach, I just worry that my temps are way out compared to everyone elses but I know everyone is different, thanks for the advice :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Nicki--I have tested I thought I had something Fri evening at 6 but took one again at 10 and nothing, sat morning noon and evening neg, sunday morning, neg. This morning my temp went up but I had about 4 drinks ranging from 1 at 12 pm, 1 at 2 pm, 1 at 4 pm, and 1 at 8 pm, so was not even tipsy or had a buzz so not sure if that still affected it or not. Ate at 8 pm and went to sleep at 11 pm. Took 2 test w/ fmu at 5 am and could maybe see something but I went back to sleep and woke up at 7 am and took another at 7:30 and at the 10 min mark I could see something so I reallly don't know all I am seeing is like a shadow. I had crampng pinching pains on the right side Fri night right after I tested so then I thought it was implantation but it it was I usually have a positive after a temp dip and nothing. I know I am still early but I am starting to feel out. :nope:

When are you going to start testing early around 7 or 8 or eariler:winkwink: or later 12 or af due? GL FX

Wookie and Beach-- Yeah for MS!!!

Thurl--It migt had been the alcohol. but not sure saw it was back down today if temps are crazy this cycle I would try to go to the dr if I could. GL


----------



## ayclobes

monro84 said:


> Nicki--I have tested I thought I had something Fri evening at 6 but took one again at 10 and nothing, sat morning noon and evening neg, sunday morning, neg. This morning my temp went up but I had about 4 drinks ranging from 1 at 12 pm, 1 at 2 pm, 1 at 4 pm, and 1 at 8 pm, so was not even tipsy or had a buzz so not sure if that still affected it or not. Ate at 8 pm and went to sleep at 11 pm. Took 2 test w/ fmu at 5 am and could maybe see something but I went back to sleep and woke up at 7 am and took another at 7:30 and at the 10 min mark I could see something so I reallly don't know all I am seeing is like a shadow. I had crampng pinching pains on the right side Fri night right after I tested so then I thought it was implantation but it it was I usually have a positive after a temp dip and nothing. I know I am still early but I am starting to feel out. :nope:
> 
> When are you going to start testing early around 7 or 8 or eariler:winkwink: or later 12 or af due? GL FX
> 
> Wookie and Beach-- Yeah for MS!!!
> 
> Thurl--It migt had been the alcohol. but not sure saw it was back down today if temps are crazy this cycle I would try to go to the dr if I could. GL

 
I tested at 6,7,8,9,10 dpo before getting my first bfp! i couldnt resist and i knew i was pregnant already--well my chances were super high anyways.


----------



## thurl30

Monro you're not out until the :witch: shows, don't give up :hugs:

I have a question for anyone taking Evening Primrose Oil...since taking it has it changed you af? My af has been totally different this cycle, pain free and much lighter, absolutely unheard of for me, I'm not sure if that's a good thing or whether it should be a concern :shrug:


----------



## BeachChica

Monro - My chart looks a lot like yours this month FX!!! I had a Implantation dip at 11 DPO and my BFP did not show until 2 days later (13 DPO). Use FMU to test.


----------



## monro84

Ayclobes---Thank you I hope that is the case maybe tonight or tomorrow morning I will get my sticky bfp. What made your chances super high? I just felt this month was going to be it especially since it was almost a yr later from being pregnant w/ the twins/ triplets that was a mmc at almost 7 wks, and last month I had a mc at 5 wks so it was a cycle right after and that is what happened last year also except i was ony 4 1/2 wks. Its great your pregnancy is going good. :flower:

Thurl--I am not on it but if that is the case maybe I need to get on it.:winkwink: I have the most awful cramps and when I had my partial septate surgery in Dec I had a lap to ck of endo and I had stage 1 and he got it all but did not make cramps any better and since septate removal its been heavier to I guess more room for lining to grow.:shrug: 
GL this cycle.

Beach-- I hope my chart leads to where yours did. Usually when I have a temp dip I get a noticable positive that day or next at least that is they way it was with the other 2 charts that I have had know implantation dips on. Did you test on 12 dpo or wait till 13 dpo. I just saw on your chart where there was a neg at 11 and pos at 13. 
Can't wait for your next scan:flower:


----------



## BeachChica

Monro- I did not test on CD 12 because my test was so white on CD 11. I was trying to be patient :winkwink: and it worked out! Good luck!! I've got everything crossed!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Thurl, I have been taking epo (just first half of my cycle) but haven't noticed any difference in my cycle or AF

Monro have you tested again? I'm only 4dpo and am going to try and hold out until AF is due so about 13 or 14dpo. Doubt I'll get there though, I have a tendency to get tempted about 11dpo :)

Hope the ms isn't too bad Wookie and beach (but bad enough to give you some comfort that things are going well)


----------



## monro84

Nicki--I tested yesterday evening 2x and nothing then this morning w/fmu at 5am nothing. My temp was down from yesterday but still in normal post O range so maybe it was the drinks I had had. :shrug:. I still feel like I am out though but I know not out till af comes.:blush:


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, I took EPO but only until OV was confirmed, since it can cause uterine contractions afterwards, but I didn't really notice much change to AF.

Nicki, not too long to go for testing chick, good luck! :dust:

Monro, sorry you got a negative again :hugs: there's still a chance though, stay away AF.

Wooks, I hope MS subsides for you, I am so lucky to not have had it but on like 3 occasions! I don't wish it on anybody :nope:

AFM, I had a scare yesterday evening! I got home and as usual went to get the Doppler to hear the :baby: heartbeat, I put the probe in the usual place where baby has been hanging out since I purchased the Doppler at 11+4, nothing, I coudn't even hear the placenta! WTH?! So I kept gliding the probe over the right side of my abdomen, lower and higher, and nothing. I was really trying not to freak out but as minutes passed, I got more uneasy!. Then my OH walked in the room and as he always does, asked if baby was ok and did I hear the heartbeat, so I told him no, that I couldn't find it. I could hear movement, and occassionally felt the light flutters, so I thought maybe the baby was turned away and that's why I couldn't hear it. So OH decided to sit down and wait, but he kept asking if the baby was ok, so he made me more nervous :dohh: I asked him to let me be and would let him know when I found the heartbeat... Man I was praying, I passed the probe all over my abdomen and nothing! So I went higher, although at that point I was really freaking out :nope: When I got closer to my waist, I heard and felt more movement. Thankfully I found the heartbeat, the baby has moved up and is now situated right at my waist towards my stomach. Phew, I'm so relieved :thumbup:


----------



## monro84

Emme-- Thanks I hope she does. Glad everything was ok I know I would probably freak out also. :flower:


----------



## monro84

I am starting to feel like I am coming down with something. I know progestrone causes symptoms but if they have not affected me till now and the dose has not changed would that be the reason or maybe I really am coming down with something. I am nausaesish, very very tired, and have a nagging headach which all started after lunch today (however I have been tired but not this bad, and have had bouts of nausa and headachs all week but this seems different). Hopefully it is good for all this but I don't know could it be the progestrone?:shrug:


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, I hope it's something else... Are you going to test again?


----------



## BeachChica

Monro- I really hope you are coming down with a BFP!!! FX. When are you testing again?


----------



## monro84

I tested again last night about 5 nothing then again at 9:30 and 10. At 9:30 there was something faint but could not really tell figured it was the test so squeezed out a little more pee and tested at 10 and that one had something also. Started to get excited and tested this morning at 5 am w/ fmu and nothing then at 7:30 nothing.:nope: so Idw what last nights 2 test was all about.:shrug:


----------



## Emmediva

That's so weird Monro, I see your temp has gone up some today so that's good. I got my definate BFP 12DPO, I thought I saw something on 9DPO but it was too faint. Then tested with another test and got nothing. So there's still a possibility for you :hugs: 

AFM, I can't believe I'll be 4.5 months tomorrow!!! :happydance: I still can't believe it! Time is going by SO fast now! I have a regular check up on the 28th not excited about that one, but then the last week of September we should be able to find out the sex! SO I am WILLING September to get here LOL.


----------



## monro84

Emme--thats great so exceited for you:happydance:. Hope I can make it there soon. 

I know that proably that hardly any girls on this forum had this issue but maybe.:shrug: But I was kinda wondering if since before the partial septate surgery my bfp were pretty early 12dpo (which was a chem) to 8dpo, now that it is gone I am getting later bfp (don't really have any leg to stand on since only had 1 chem since then) but could it be there is more room for the egg to float around and it takes longer to implant (I know just grapsing at straws) :shrug:


----------



## Emmediva

I looked for info on Google and came across several articles, but none mention it changing DPO for implantation :shrug: sorry I can't help :hugs:

I think you'll get your BFP soon :wink: with the surgery you have a great chance of getting pregnant and carrying to term :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Thank you so much Emme. I really hope it is soon for all these ladies waiting on there sticky bfp including me:winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Well temp went up this morning but neg w/ fmu this morning also so IDK.:shrug:
Since using the progesterone I have alot of cm that I can feel coming out (tmi) I went to pee and when I wiped yesterday there was also some pink tent to it and to the progestrone that was coming out (like that rubbery stuff). Does progsestrone make you spot some? I thought it was suppose to keep you from bleeding.:shrug: Can you spot on progestrone? I was 12dpo yesteday. 

Last month I started spotting at 13 dpo and stopped at 15dpo I thought af was early till I got a positive.


----------



## Emmediva

Sorry you got a negative again Monro, progesterone can irritate the cervix so that may be where the spotting is from. Also if you are not pregnant, it won't stop AF, although it sometimes delays it. With me, I still got it if I wasn't pg. I looks like you're almost due for AF, how many days is your usual cycle? I looked at your calendar but I see it has varied.


----------



## monro84

Its usually 14 days and I start on the 15th so Saturday would be the big day :growlmad:


----------



## Sooperhans

Good luck Monroe!! Nicki thank you, I'm pleased she is fine, no pressure to bnb, just pleased someone has heard x

How is everyone else? X


----------



## BeachChica

Monro - Progesterone has never stopped or prolonged AF for me. You do get that creamy discharge, its gross I know, I get it too. AS far as the pink, this cycle I had pink spotting a couple days before AF was supposed to arrive. It freaked me out because I really thought it was the witch. But it did not get any heavier and then I got my BFP. As it turned out it was just implantation bleeding. I hope that is the same for you. I have everything crossed for you girl!! 

AFM - I had my appointment today and everything looked good! :happydance: The doctor that did the U/S today was very young and positive which I really liked. She kept saying how great everything looked and so much change from 2 weeks ago. I had 1 measurement at 7w6d which is right on my track and another measuring 8w. HB was 169. I have another appointment for the same thing 2 weeks from today and then 3 weeks from today my RE wants me to see my OB. The next scan/appointment will be the critial one as I lost the last one right after the 8 week appointment. 
Well here's a pic of our little bean. You can start to see some little arm buds!
 



Attached Files:







082312_7w6d.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wookie130

Great picture, Beach!

FXed for you, Monro!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach, scan is looking great! So pleased it's all looking good for you :hug:


----------



## Emmediva

Aww Beach, look at that beanie :cloud9: aren't lil blobs the cutest? Your baby's first pictures :hugs: I'm so happy all is going well for you. 

Soop, Nicki, Bumble :hugs:

AFM, I am 18 weeks today! :happydance: Almost at 5 months, so surreal... I had been lucky that my breasts were feeling better but just this past week they started feeling sore again, well the nipple part, and today they feel on fire :nope: I want to get home and take this bra off and put on a sports bra :grr: Oh how about I feel the baby move more now! It's so weird!! but oh so nice :cloud9:


----------



## monro84

Beach--That is so great for your scann I belive this one is your sticky baby.

Emme-Oh I know mine got soo sore I could not sleep on them but that was only at 7 wks. 

AFM--I just made a TTC Journal so if you Dare to read it. And I mean dare b/c it is like a book just saying lol:haha:. But that is definetly my joruney.:flower:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I put together my little album with the pics I have so far. Hopefully it will stick this time!!

Emme - Happy 18 weeks! The movement must feel so weird at first doesn't it? Will you be find out gender soon? Or do you want to know?


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, mine were like that sore all over but it went away at around 13 or 14 weeks. But now it's just the nipples that feel sore & on fire. When the water from the shower hits them I pull away sometimes :shrug: it's all new to me since this is my first baby, so I'm Doug tons of research lol.

Beach, it does feel weird, it kinda resembles air bubbles but it's different... I do want to find out the sex! Two people so far think its a girl, so I'm going to start doing some tests lol old wives tale tests :haha: I did one with my necklace and my wedding ring, when I was married to my ex and my prediction came true, so I'm trying that one. You get the ring and put it through the necklace, then you open your hand palm up and put the necklace in the middle of the palm, circles is girl, back & forth is boy, so we'll see. My next appointment is next Tuesday but it's just a checkup :grr: so the appt 4 weeks from then will be the anatomy checkup with the ultrasound. So late September for me :( OH wants a boy, I really don't care as long as the baby is healthy. What are you hoping for? This is your first huh?


----------



## Nicki123

Beach, lovely scan pic. So glad everything is going well.

Emme not long now til you find out what team you're on.

Monro I will check out your journal when I'm back next week.

Afm, off to a festival tomorrow. My favourite band are playing on Friday night so I'm so excited. I might not be logging onto BnB much over the weekend but will catch up when I'm back on Monday. I'll be 10dpo then :)

Happy friday and happy weekend everyone x


----------



## BeachChica

Emme - that is very interesting. I have never heard of that with the necklace and the wedding ring. You know I really have never cared to much about gender. I really just want a healthy baby. In some ways a girl would be great... they have so much cute stuff for girls, but this time I almost feel like I am hoping for a boy. My brother and I were very close, he was killed 10 years ago (this month) in a car accident. I really feel like I want to have a little boy to name after him. 4 weeks until your scan seems like forever, could push for one at 20 weeks? Oh here's a site that has a few different baby predictors:

https://www.babyzone.com/gender-predictor/


----------



## monro84

Nicki--thats great to here hope u have fun I know I dont think I could wait till 10 dpo.

I went to the bathroom when I got home and peed and when I wiped there was a hige glob of pink tinted ewcm. I have not seen that in yrs lol

Oh and it was negative.


----------



## BeachChica

monro84 said:


> Nicki--thats great to here hope u have fun I know I dont think I could wait till 10 dpo.
> 
> I went to the bathroom when I got home and peed and when I wiped there was a hige glob of pink tinted ewcm. I have not seen that in yrs lol
> 
> Oh and it was negative.

Those pink globs are exactly what I was having. Some of mine were even bright red. FX!?


----------



## Emmediva

I'm down again y'all, just went to the restroom and when I wiped there was some cm mixed with blood :cry: I've had some sharp pains today, like lightning bolts but attributed it to the baby moving or ligaments. I'm scared :cry: I hate seeing blood!!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Emme :hugs:- it's so late, and chance of MC are so slim at this stage. Are you going to the doctor today ASAP? Have you recently had sex or done anything strenuous? That can cause bleeding. I'm going to say a prayer for you. Please keep us posted as soon as you can.


----------



## Neversaynever

I'm struggling to keep up..I'm reading just not managing to post :wacko:

Beach..fab scan

Emme..please get checked out, I'm sure all will be fine though :hugs:

Thurl...Nicki...soop...Lexi (congrats on a girlie!!)...wookie...LF....erm baby brain attack sorry to all I've missed :dohh:

Love :hugs: :dust: and whatever

XxX


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks y'all I had :sex: on Wednesday and all was fine but then yesterday I got home and cleaned up the house, I guess maybe that caused it? I'm not spotting anymore and my cervix is high as it should, I've checked last night and this morning. Baby's heart beat is fine too, I checked last night before I went to bed and again this morning before coming into work :thumbup: it's just so frightening seeing red :grr: I guess the house cleaning was too strenuous for me :shrug:


----------



## monro84

Beach--I hope that is the case but since a neg this morning I doubt it. I am now 14 dpo and suppose to start yesterday temp was up again this morning but I forgot to do the progestrone this monring was running late for work. I am cramping a little now no real spotting yet though usually have a little before af but sometimes she just suprises and comes in full force. :shrug:

Emme--I would go to dr for piece of mind especially over weekend but I am sure you are ok maybe the bd irritated your cervix?:hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Emme - I definitely think the :sex: or the housecleaning could have done it. My doctor keeps telling me no :sex:!!! 

Monro - can you get to some progesterone at lunch or something? If not put it in as soon as you get home. I always carry a couple extra in my purse just in case I forget in the morning. That reminds me, I need to go insert mine now.


----------



## notoptimistic

I've been spotting since yesterday and cramping like af was coming and sure enough, had my negative blood test today. IVF #1 = failed :( I'm stopping the progesterone of course.


----------



## Emmediva

I have my appointment on Tuesday and I will let my doctor know. I want to call but since this has happened before, I already know what the nurse will tell me... "If you are not cramping or bleeding severely it's normal, just take it easy drink lots of fluids and rest" so I'm just keeping an eye on things for the time being...

Monro, I agree with Beach, try to get some progesterone over lunch if possible and put it in. I hope you're not out :hugs: 

Beach, my doctor said it was fine, she said that if I felt pain or uncomfort to stop, but it's been fine so far. I really think it was the housework, specially after I'd had :sex: the prior night... I've been to the loo and havent seen anything so I'm feeling more at ease but still watching things, and of course as soon as I get home I am getting my Doppler out. I also think maybe I didn't drink enough water yesterday :shrug: I'm grasping at straws trying to find a reason...


----------



## monro84

Emme-- I would take it easy then 

I can probably go home and do it but it is 10 min away. Do I really need the progestrone since I am 1 day away from AF and had a neg w/ fmu this moning I use the wondfo pink handle w/ hcg on them early test. Last month I had a blood test to test out hcg from mc and the last one was 12.16 that was on a thrus. The next week the RE wanted me to test to see if I had a neg. I tested on wed almost a week after blood test and saw it after it dried and you could see a line very very light but there. They are very very sensitive. I believe it was b/w 5 and 10, probably closer to 5. I am just guessing on the level I did not have another blood test.


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, it depends if you tested this morning and got a bfn, and you're due for AF then there's really no need for progesterone. It won't really prevent AF from happening but it may delay it. You know your body best hun, when is AF due again? With the 2 cycles I used progesterone, I stopped it on the day AF was due if I got negatives.


----------



## monro84

Emmediva said:


> Monro, it depends if you tested this morning and got a bfn, and you're due for AF then there's really no need for progesterone. It won't really prevent AF from happening but it may delay it. You know your body best hun, when is AF due again? With the 2 cycles I used progesterone, I stopped it on the day AF was due if I got negatives.


Its due tomorrow I should have 4 progestrone tubes left so I really don't think that I need it since I am already 14 dpo. I am having som pinching type cramps on my right side I doubt it is anything.


----------



## Emmediva

Yeah if you're 14DPO and your cycles are pretty regular, so you know when AF is due, then I doubt you need it. I hate to see you out though! :hugs: I hated the waiting to O, then the TWW enough to make you :gun: Are you taking any supplements to assist you? I'm all about supplements :blush: 

Oh I forgot to tell y'all, I did the ring test yesterday and got :blue: so we'll see if it's accurate come September's ultrasound... Chinese calendar predicts a boy too, but I took a quiz and it said girl, and then my 2 friends said girl. I want to know!! :brat::hissy:


----------



## monro84

Emmediva said:


> Yeah if you're 14DPO and your cycles are pretty regular, so you know when AF is due, then I doubt you need it. I hate to see you out though! :hugs: I hated the waiting to O, then the TWW enough to make you :gun: Are you taking any supplements to assist you? I'm all about supplements :blush:

Yeah me to but I really don't know if I want another late bfp they scare me b/c of the high miscarriage rate and usually something is wrong with the egg if it implants that late however there have been healthy babies with late bfp:shrug:. 

I think the TWW is worse than waiting to O cause I bleed counting spotting for a wk then I O a week later. I usually want to start bd after 10 dpo so it is really a 3 day wait for me lol. But gosh the TWW I hate I really need to start to wait to test at least 8dpo but I wish I was one of those ladies that would miss af and find out they were pregnant at 8 wks lol get the first tri almost over with. But that is not me. 

I am on supplements self medicating kinda I take prenatels of course, 400 iu vitamin e, 1000 mg vitamin c, 1 baby asprin, and 800 mg folic acid, and pre o I take b complex told RE what I am taking and he said that was fine. I mainly take the 1000 mc of vitamin c to help keep away uti's. I tried to get DH to take fertilaid for men but he would not :growlmad:.

I have always heard that craving indicate boy (spicy , sour) or girl (sweet, salty), I have also heard that girls take your beauty away so IDK.:shrug: KUP:flower:


----------



## Emmediva

monro84 said:


> Yeah me to but I really don't know if I want another late bfp they scare me b/c of the high miscarriage rate and usually something is wrong with the egg if it implants that late however there have been healthy babies with late bfp:shrug:

I would try to take Soy Isoflavones from cd 5-8, just 75mg, see if that helps you, with me it gave me a stronger O. 



> I think the TWW is worse than waiting to O cause I bleed counting spotting for a wk then I O a week later. I usually want to start bd after 10 dpo so it is really a 3 day wait for me lol. But gosh the TWW I hate I really need to start to wait to test at least 8dpo but I wish I was one of those ladies that would miss af and find out they were pregnant at 8 wks lol get the first tri almost over with. But that is not me.

I can't help you with that, this cycle I got pg, I started testing at 9dpo :blush: you just can't help it when all you want is a :baby: It's all I thought about, month after month... And having the mc's made me more determined, since I knew I could get pg, I just had to try to keep one. Which thank God seems to be happening now :cloud9:



> I am on supplements self medicating kinda I take prenatels of course, 400 iu vitamin e, 1000 mg vitamin c, 1 baby asprin, and 800 mg folic acid, and pre o I take b complex told RE what I am taking and he said that was fine. I mainly take the 1000 mc of vitamin c to help keep away uti's. I tried to get DH to take fertilaid for men but he would not :growlmad:.

Can you trick him into taking it? Maybe buy some vitamins and replpace the contents? Or try to get him to take L-Argenine, it helps with energy and also helps the :spermy:



> I have always heard that craving indicate boy (spicy , sour) or girl (sweet, salty), I have also heard that girls take your beauty away so IDK.:shrug: KUP:flower:

Hmm, I crave both LOL I think it's more the spicy that I crave though, I have to have hot sauce on everything! Even on salads! :blush:


----------



## BeachChica

Emme- maybe you can talk your doc into doing a scan on Tuesday since you had the spotting. I would insist on it! Maybe you can even take an early peak at gender :winkwink:

Monro- I don't know I would stay on the progesterone for another day or so. There have been times i got my BFP after AF was due. Good luck!!


----------



## Emmediva

Beach, I may ask but my OH is not coming with me since it's a regular checkup. If I get the ultrasound and he's not there he'll kill me :haha:


----------



## lexi374

Hey how is everyone doing? Any plans for the long weekend? 

First week back after 2 weeks off for me im shattered!

The last 2 August bank holidays i have spent recovering from erpc's :cry: 1 year and 1 day apart. This year finally our luck changes, we have a wedding on Sunday where we will see lots of Dh's friends, so i did the facebook announcement on wednesday night, so everybody knows now. I was nervous doing it but we got loads of likes and congratulations so it was really nice. :thumbup:

Bump is definitely getting bigger and still sleeping like a bag of shit!

Emme sorry you had that scare maybe you did too much? At least you can feel and hear baby so you are not worrying too much. As for the cravings well i would say ive def been more sweet and salty, and def not wanted anything spicy, although im not that keen on it anyway. Also ive really liked carbs and gone off meat! :hugs:

Beach how are you doing hun? Congrats on the scan fab news! :thumbup: :hugs:

Noto im sorry your ivf failed, are you able to try again? :hugs:

Monro good luck i hope you get that bfp! :hugs:

Nicki hope you have a fab time at the festival, who are you seeing? :hugs:

Thurl hows the temping going? :hugs:

Soop hows it going? Not long til hols now? :hugs:

Wookie oooh almost 11 weeks! :thumbup:

Preggo ladies where's the bump shots???!!! :haha:

LF, NSN i hope you and bubs are doing brilliantly! :hugs:

:dust: to those who need it! :hugs: x


----------



## BeachChica

Notoopt- sorry your first round of IVF failed! :hugs: Did they give you an reason for this? Did you do the PGD also?

Lexi - welcome back! Where is your recent bump pic? :winkwink:


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, sounds opposite of me so it'll be interesting to see in a month what my baby is. I've been craving Sushi, ceviche, and shrimp cocktail like crazy :haha: I've been good though and have only had cooked Sushi and shrimp cocktail, ceviche is off limits de to it not being cooked. I think I'm going to request that for my first food after I give birth :haha: Bump pic coming soon, I just can't upload on the iPhone :dohh: 

Notopt, sorry about the IVF :hugs: like Lexi asked, will you be trying again? I have a friend on BNB that just transferred a hatched embie last week, she has lots of IVF friends and they suggested eating pineapple core supposedly that helps with implantation.


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

How are you all?

Sorry I went quiet, I had a bit of a downer time, basically I did a female fertility test, and a really strong line came up and I was destroyed, I was like what's the point now then and stopped all my vitamins and just thought I'd had enough of it. Then this morning I took the second test, and the line came up again, but I had another look at the instructions and realised I was holding the test the wrong way round :dohh: Turns out the test was negative :happydance: 

I have missed so much, 

Beach I saw your scan picture, that's amazing I am so pleased for you :hugs:

Lexi welcome back, congrats on putting the announcement on facebook, I know it's a big step to take but everything is going good so why not :hugs:

Monro, Soop, Nicki how are you all doing? :hugs:

Emme I saw you had a couple of scares, pretty frightening but I'm sure everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Thurl- I am glad you're back. I need reminders to stalk your chart! Looks like you might be getting ready to O soon. Have you started :sex: every other day?


----------



## thurl30

Beach we have started :sex: I took soya this cycle but only 80mg a day CD3 - CD7, my chart looks totally different this cycle to the last cycle so fingers crossed you are right :) how are you doing?


----------



## BeachChica

thurl30 said:


> Beach we have started :sex: I took soya this cycle but only 80mg a day CD3 - CD7, my chart looks totally different this cycle to the last cycle so fingers crossed you are right :) how are you doing?

That's great! I have everything crossed for you!! I am doing well just exhausted:sleep: I have been laying around on the couch all day. :shrug: not very productive Saturday for sure!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Beach, glad to hear you are laying around, you need to relax :)


----------



## Emmediva

Beach, I like your productive Saturdays :haha:

Thurl, almost O time! :happydance: 

AFM, we have a hurricane supposedly headed our way :dohh: so OH is out getting supplies today. I hope it dies before hitting land :grr:


----------



## Emmediva

Oops almost forgot, here's my bump pic :) 4.5 months along.
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lexi374

Nice pic emme im saying boy!! Hope you stay safe and the hurricane moves away x


----------



## monro84

Emme--I think I am going to try a few more cycles the way I have been with just the supplements I am taking (I'm fixing to jinx my self) I am usually pregnant with in 3 or 4 cycles, and luckly they are usualy pretty text book O on cd 14 and 14 day lutal phase. If I get an early bfp (under 12 dpo) and go on to m/c then I will try something different. I really don't like the progestrone b/c af got me this Sat and it was way heavier and clottier then it usually is worse than last month when I had the early m/c:shrug:. I actually told him that I was going to break it apart and put it in is food lol but I won't do that I already took it back to GMC and got the 40 dollars back. He refuses to take vitamins now b/c about a month ago his stomach was hurting and he was going to the bathroom like 9x a day they thought he had diberticulitus (sp?) but he had a ct and everything was ok. But i had gotten him some generic mens 1 a day and he was taking them when it came on so he believes it was the vitamins so he will not take anymore :wacko:.
Be careful in the hurricane.

Beach--I just don't think I have a progestrone problem b/c last month I got my bfp and on cd 21 it was 24 so it was great. Now if it is possible to have good progestrone and when you get pregnant then it goes down that might have something to do with it but is that even possible. Next time i get a bfp I am going to ask for my progestrone to be taken with the blood test each time to and if it increases I should be good. I just don't like it it made af worse that it has been I guess my lining was way to thick b/c it was really clotty and heavy. I mean (tmi) I was changing my tampon (the super kind) every 3 hrs. Then I ran out of the super and had to use the regular and had to change it every 1 1/2 hrs. 

Thrul-- I did a frer fertility test one time and you are suppose to do them on the 2 or 3 cd. I had just had a chem and I did it after and I had 2 blazing lines, and the blood test had come back a back to 0 for hcg but they still said don't trust the test. I did an shg last month and they said overies looked good so unless it is administered by dr don't worrry about the test. :hugs::flower:


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Emme - I did not know you were in Louisiana!! Be safe! I am in Florida (Tampa) and they were completely freaked out here all last week about this storm with the RNC here. 

Monro - Strange, I never noticed heavier periods on the progesterone. 

How is everyone else doing? Its been quiet!


----------



## thurl30

Emme hope you keep safe and the storm moves away :hugs:

Monro thanks for the advice, I think because I suspect I have pcos I thought the test might come back positive anyway (apparently if you have pcos or irregular periods then you are more likely to have elevated fsh)

My chart looks a bit more stable this cycle, perhaps I have got the hang of taking temps now (don't want to jinx myself there), hopefully that means I might actually ovulate this cycle :shrug: 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## kmp

Hello ladies, I have been very quiet, but been reading daily! I just have a hard time keeping up and don't want to post selfishly. Monro, I just wanted to comment that I had a few REALLY bad afs after the septate surgery as well. Like you said uncontrollable bleeding requiring a tampon and a pad and both changed in a couple hours! So it may not be the progesterone as I have never taken it. My more recent surgery was May and this cycle was the first time my period wasn't SUPER heavy. I am cd 16 now so should o tomorrow and hoping I will not have another af for awhile


----------



## thurl30

Good luck KMP, sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## BeachChica

Good luck KMP!

Thurl - I looked at your chart earlier when I posted and it looks much better! :thumbup: Are you using OPK also or a monitor?


----------



## thurl30

Emme so sorry I also meant to say fab pic :thumbup: I guess boy too :)

Beach I'm not using anything this cycle, I just want to relax a bit, recently I have spent so much time using opk's and pg tests that I thought I would just :sex: with DH and temp, I actually think the temping is putting my mind at ease now because I feel a bit more in control


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone. Just back from the festival, did three full days and am totally shattered. I'm getting too old for all this now! But had an amazing time, saw the Cure, Foo fighters and Kasabian among others. Am quickly catching up on BnB before having a snooze.

Monro sorry AF got you. It's so hard not to test early once you start thinking about it isn't it. I'm 10dpo today and trying to hold out til 13 or 14dpo... We'll see!

Kmp good luck catching the egg this month

Thurl I'm glad you realised you were holding the fertility test the wrong way!! Keep at it. I think trying a relaxed approach for a few months isn't great idea. Can't hurt can it.

Emme no more housework for you! Feet up. Tell DH it's his turn for a while. Nice bump pic.

Lexi, beach, hope your beans and bumps are growing nicely.

Hi everyone else! Sorry to those i missed, Feeling a bit brain dead so off for a nap on the sofa :) x


----------



## monro84

Emme--great bump pic did not see it earlier.:thumbup: I think boy to maybe its a mind thing though since you are wearing blue lol. 

Thrul--GL this cycle I think O is right around the corner I know you said opks don't work but have you tried them this cycle maybe you have a short surge and you miss it.:shrug:

Kmp--That is the way it was the first month after the surgery very bad and heavy. it lightened up a few months later. Idk why it was that heavy this month. I didn't realize you had septate suregery also, or maybe you had told me before and I just forgot :blush:. Hope this is your month for your sticky baby go catch that egg. :happydance:.

Beach--Idk maybe it wasn not the progestrone. :shrug:.

Nicki--Have you had anything out of the ordenary like spotting or any symptoms. You have a lot of will power I don't think I could go that long unless I just thought there would be no way that I could have caught it this month GL :dust:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Monro. No spotting but I think this is good, i have occasionally had mid cycle spotting in the past but not on the months when I've had BFPs. My whole body is aching after the festival so I don't think I'd notice any symptoms! I am hoping my will power will last a bit longer


----------



## Emmediva

Ugh so now it's supposed to be a category 2 hurricane when it hits us, great :growlmad: now I'm more stressed and still at work so I can't do anything :cry: I hate hurricanes :gun:


----------



## BeachChica

Thurl- I think you have a great plan this month! :thumbup: I like to temp too, I even do it on the months I'm not trying because I like knowing what's going with my body. 

Emme- do you have to evacuate?


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi all, hope you had a good bank holiday in the UK - Nicki, Reading sounds great, i love the Foos! Did you see Florence? I'd like to see 2 Door Cinema Club too. I went to the Blur Hyde Park gig a little while ago, it was amazing!! Good luck for testing in a few days' time hun! :hugs:


Thurl, lots of luck as you approach O, hope this is your month x


Noto, so sorry the IVF hasn't paid off yet, lots and lots of :dust: for you for next time x


Kmp how are you getting on?


Lexi, well done for getting out there on fb, bet you got lovely of reactions on there. :hugs: Keep resting, v exciting that bump is growing at a good rate. Are you at the names stage?


Monro, sorry af came for you. I have had more clots this yr but if anything my afs have been a lot lighter, I've been on progesterone every month since March. So maybe the procedure is resulting in that, as kmp said?


Emme, great pic! I think I'll join the boy camp! Oh no about the hurricane, will you leave? Have you had one before your way? Stay safe, I hope all is ok.


Beach, pleased to hear you are resting, have you got any bumpage to speak of as yet...:hugs:


Afm...well af arrived Sun, more large clotting, it seems that's how it goes these days. Really quite light otherwise and I expect today or tomorrow that'll be it. Well....I've ordered some ov predictor dip tests, as for once on holiday I'll be able to test at 2pm, the optimum time. Going to completely go for it on holiday, bd central, hehe. I want to come back to a bfp!! Hopefully dh gets his test results today, fx'd all will be well. Doc wants me to have the prog blood test later this month, don't like the idea of skipping progesterone that much though. Hmmm. Really totally ready for a big month and totally ready for my holiday, 1 week today, wooooo! Xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - I like your plan this month :thumbup: A holiday is a great time to work up a BFP! Did you tell your doc that you were planning on really trying this month? Maybe he can test your progesterone while you're taking it. I don't think you should stop for testing if you are trying this month. He should just check to see if supplementing with the progesterone is getting you to the right level. I can't remember, but did you ever start taking the baby aspirin? That might help with some of the clotting.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Beach, hope so! The first time we conceived was on honeymoon, so hoping to get a bfp, feels like it's been ages. 

Think I might give them a call, I'm not sure why I can't be on it and be measured like you say. Dh is waiting for a call back on his sample today......

Yeah, have been on mini aspirin since the prog in March, bit weird with the clots. 

How are you today? :) x


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey, so the dh got his sample results today... Mobility and volume all fine, just the 'liquefaction' time is a little longer, so where it's normally 1 hour to become more watery, his was 2 hours. The doc said keep trying as normal and maybe repeat the test in 3 months. Has anyone else had this or know anything about this? Thanks x


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Soop - I was at Blur too! We were bopping about in the same park :)

Good news on DHs test. I have never heard of liquefaction before. Very interested to know when you find out.

Good luck with the forthcoming holiday :sex: you have lined up :)

Oh and Emme stay safe and hopefully not too close to the hurricane x


----------



## Emmediva

*Beach*, no we don't have to evacuate, but this morning I woke up to news that it had turned east of us, and awhile ago by looking at the maps I see we are right in the middle of the path, once it hits land starts heading inland :dohh: by the time it reaches us it should be a Tropical Storm supposedly, unless it decides to gain force and become a Category2 hurricane prior to reaching land, then it'll probably be a category1 once it hits us :nope: so hoping for TS...

*Sooper*, not leaving, we have all the supplies needed :thumbup: just hope we don't lose power for long... I've been in several, I'm originally from Houston, TX, so used to hurricanes. My OH on the other hand is not :dohh: so he wanted to procrastinate, I almost killed him :gun: LOL the raging pregnancy hormones, he kept saying "just don't get mad babe" :haha: but I got him to do all that needed to be done :thumbup:
I am going to put down the guesses on my journal. So far I have 4 boy guesses, & 2 girls lol :)
As to large clotting, I always had that with my AF's, so I thought it was normal? :shrug: No idea about liquefaction... I qould say google, I google everything :haha:

*Thurl*, sending you baby :dust: 

*Lexi*, I haven't done FB yet, will probably wait till we know what it is eeeeek!!! So excited LOL. And I second Sooper's question, any names in mind yet?

*Monro*, sorry AF got you, onward & upward!! :hugs: baby :dust:

*Nicki*, I am very close, unfortunately, but we are prepared and I've been through several hurricanes before, so I'm as ready as can be. 

Wooks, hope all is ok with your lil bean :)

Sorry if I missed anyone :hugs:

I had my doctor appt this morning, it got switched from the afternoon because of the approaching hurricane. All is fine, doctor measured my tummy, and then listened to the heartbeat. She said everything was gong fine and I could get an ultrasound in 2 weeks!! Eeeek!!!! I can find out the sex on September 11!!! I don't like the date 9/11 but at least I'll know what my baby is! :happydance: On another note, I found out how much my co-pay is for the labor, I'll be out $2,000. Insurance pays the rest... So need to start planning for that and for the stroller, crib etc... 
I had a Quadrupple Screen test today, it's going to test for certain birth defects like spina bifida and down's syndrome. I am praying hard that all is ok with my baby. Please[-o&lt; God please[-o&lt; let my baby be healthy and have no defects. 
Oh before I forget, to those that are newly pregnant, some advice and answers I got from the doctor today... No nipple stimulation during :sex:, also heavyness in lower abdomen is normal, and pulsating/throbbing in vagina as well. Oh and don't wash your nipples with soap, it dries them up, just rinse with water and use lotion on them as you do on your body :thumbup: 
I wish this was in the _Knowing what to expect during pregnancy_ book :dohh:


----------



## lexi374

Soop we had good volume and motility but crap normal forms but they said all ok cos high numbers over all. Never heard of that though....

No names.... i had 1 that i liked (Imogen) told dh and his reaction was as i expected, said nothing then said it just reminds me of that slag off big brother! (Imogen Thomas the 1 that had the affair with Ryan Giggs) :dohh: :growlmad:

All systems go for holiday bfp i reckon! Make sure you relax and really enjoy yourself! :thumbup:

Hey to everyone else..... :hugs: we went to wedding sunday Dh had a skinful, was a bit of a long day for me but hey ho :shrug: x


----------



## JFG

Hi neversaynever thank u for starting this thread!
I am 30 and have been ttc for just under 2 years I have PCSO and have had a MMC and a MC this year :( its so disheartening and everyone around me is pregnant at the moment I am expecting a neice/nephew early next year and just can't help feeling so sad thinking I should be having my babies :( I don't want to be this negative jealous person but can't help it sometimes!
I used the clearblue ov test and conceived on first cycle with them so will continue with those and fingers crossed its third time lucky for us too :) xx


----------



## monro84

Nicki-- GL you know it usually happens the months that we expect it not to so maybe no symptoms is a good sign. :flower:

Thurl--Chart looks good I don't think it is long now. :happydance:

Soop--Sorry I cannot help you there DH never had a sample test yet can't even get him to get a blood test. :shrug: Maybe the realaxing vaca holiday will help. :winkwink: Are you pretty regular I am on cd 4 now started Sat. I should O next Fri (Sept 7th). or that weekend. GL 

Emme--GL FX it is onlya TS. I am in upper western MS (you know the land mass b/w NOLA and Mobile LOL):haha: so I don't think we are going to get anything except rain and maybe t-storms.

JFG--Sorry for your losses:hugs:. I Have you thought about tempting? That is great that OPK's still work I have heard that if you have PCSO they don't work very good. :thumbup:. I know the feeling my SIL has 2 kids and they are trying for their 3rd (they want a girl). She was pregnant but mc the begining of 2010 which set me off in wanting babies and starting to push DH more. He finally conceded after we had a mc at beginning of 2011 so we started ttc feb 2011 and had 5 mc including the one before ttc. If I had known it was going to take this long I would had started on him a long time ago lol. However I did have a feeling that it would take us a while but convencing him was not easy. But now everytime I get on FB someone is pregnant or had a baby luckly everyone who was pregnant has just had their babies so It might e calm for a few months hopefully. GL and :dust:


----------



## JFG

Thanks monro84 and I too am sorry for your losses. Oh I know FB is the devil sometimes think I'm the only one on there out of all my friends that isn't documenting my pregnancy or posting baby pics...or that's how it feels anyway! I am definately with you there if I'd known it would be this hard I would have started in early 20's rather than wait til late 20's!! 
Yes I have tried temping in the past but wasn't very good at it, may give it another go though! Oh really I've not heard that about the opk's and pcos? I know I have to leave it 5 days from the last clomid pill as that can give a positive if you opk too soon but I wasn't on that last time I conceived. Thank you GL too and baby dust xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Nicki that's hilarious, they were great weren't they? And The Specials were really cool. Imagine we could have been near each other the whole time! I was about 10ft back from the left speaker singing at the top of my voice :)

Well the way they described liquefaction to him was the time it takes to go from gloopy to watery...and on his sample it was just over 2 hours....so the swimmers don't come out and swim so freely earlier on. We've been reading up and it could be linked to the prostate. He said maybe it was because he'd been waiting a few days before doing the sample (no funny business occurred for about 4 days before), so we're not sure if this is subject to much change or if his is always like this. Hmm. But doc said to not worry and try as usual. We've seen that Chinese herbalists can apparently help? But ultimately we have conceived before and they can live for up to 5 days, so will 2 hours be the be all and end all?

Emme, stay indoors and wrapped up with your supplies in the face of this hurricane...hope you are ok and well done for getting dh to get prepared! I can imagine him saying 'don't get mad baby' and you shouting 'fill up my cupboards!!!!' :)

And yay for your forthcoming scan on the 11th! It's making something positive out of a sad date. I've got a friend whose birthday is Sept 11th, they feel bad about celebrating it, bless them. 

Thank you Lexi, counting down the holiday days now, woo! I like Imogen too....why do these wag slags have to ruin lovely names?! If you can get past the association then it's still lovely. I liked a boy's name and still do, but as it's the old surname of a boss dh used to hate, he's against it completely. She's got married now and isn't his boss but it's still a no! But I'm choosing my battles - it's not like I'm preggers or expecting a boy, lol. Hope you enjoyed the wedding, it's weird watching others get drunk! I find they become very irritating, lol.

Jfg, sorry for your losses hun, were they a while ago this year or more recently? Don't beat yourself up about feeling envious and I really hope it'll be your turn soon. Late 20s is still a good age and you may not have felt ready earlier on. I have a friend with pcos and she conceived and has a lovely Lo...much sooner than me! I hope it doesn't hold you back x

Monro, from a go at temping for 2 months it wasn't clear if it was cd14-20 for O, I'm hoping the ov predictor strips, used at a good middling point in the day, will give me some answers. Why won't your dh get a blood test? Is it the needles? What would you be testing on blood? I hope he cooperates and realises how much it means to you.

Hi to everyone else - Never :hugs: Louis looks scrumptious, Thurl hope you are ok, everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## JFG

Hey Sooperhans
thanks hun its so good to speak to people who understand how I feel, most of my friends have had children with no problems and my one best friend did struggle to conceive her lo but once pregnant had no problems with mc's. My MMC was in April this year and my 2nd MC started this weekend i had only just found out i was then started bleeding so it was over before it began :( its still very raw at the moment! 
with the MMC i was on clomid and metformin but wasn't being monitored and felt as though i was left to get on with it....I am now under a much more specialised hospital and once I re-start meds on my next cycle I will be closely monitored so i'm hoping and praying it will be different next time! I am not sure about chinese herbalists but I have accupuncture which I really think makes a difference :) it relaxes me and clears my head if nothing else :) my DH doesn't go but my accupuncturist treats a lot of couples together, only downside is the expense :( x


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh Jfg, sorry it's very recent for you....poor thing. Did you have your progesterone levels tested? That's good you have some specialists lined up and meds for next time. How long have you had acupuncture? I think if no luck on holiday we will try looking into some options. I know, it can get pricey, I hope you feel the benefit of it, that's good it clears your head x


----------



## wookie130

Liquification = ewww!!!!!!!!!!! :sick: I don't know why, but this concept is icky to me!!! LOL!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - I have never heard of 'liquefaction'... strange. Maybe after :sex: you just need to wait out the 'liquefaction' for 2 hours with your legs up in the air! :winkwink:

Emme - Hope you made out OK with the storm. I said a little prayer for you for your tests. Did you do the NT scan? Interesting info from the doc! Thank you!

JFG - so sorry for you losses. :hugs: I think you are in one of my other PAL threads. This a a great and supportive groups of ladies! 

Thurl - how is it going? I am still stalking your chart!!! Maybe you should just try some OPKs also for the next week. I think you should be getting close to O. Make sure you put your results in FF so I can stalk!! :winkwink:


----------



## JFG

Thanks sooperhans I've had the day 21 progesterone test to check I ov..it was low because my cycles are irregular I don't always ov by day 21! Once I start the new round of meds I'll have day 3 and day 21 tests....will this pick up if I have low progesterone levels? Well I had it for 7 months last year and then stopped due to cost and starting meds but after MMC I became very depressed so went back and have been going for around 2/3 months will try to keep going this time though. 
Where are you off to nice? I hope a bit of rest and relaxation does the trick for you :) x


----------



## Sooperhans

Jfg, I'd adjust the day of the test if I were you, if 21 days weren't reflective of your cycles. For instance after my last mc I average at cycles of 32 days now, the doc told me it's 7 days from your anticipated af date, do mine would be more like the 25 day progesterone test. Do the acupuncturists ever have an average success rate, when they treat people for fertility issues? Like most people conceive after 6 months of treatment? It would be helpful to know the best case scenarios! X

Beach, Wooks, Lexi, trust my dh to have a quirk to his swimmers that is unusual! Wookie, sorry to gross you out, lol. The whole business of TTC grosses me out when I think about it. Like follicles pushing out eggs, urgh! What's the deal with that, lol. Beach yeah I'm thinking extra legs in the air after bding, 2 hours though and I may lose all circulation from my hips down :haha: x


----------



## BeachChica

JFG said:


> Thanks sooperhans I've had the day 21 progesterone test to check I ov..it was low because my cycles are irregular I don't always ov by day 21! Once I start the new round of meds I'll have day 3 and day 21 tests....will this pick up if I have low progesterone levels? Well I had it for 7 months last year and then stopped due to cost and starting meds but after MMC I became very depressed so went back and have been going for around 2/3 months will try to keep going this time though.
> Where are you off to nice? I hope a bit of rest and relaxation does the trick for you :) x

JFG - My day 21 progesterone was always normal when I was not pregnant but once I did get pregnant and I had my levels checked my levels did not rise to a normal pregnancy level. We discovered this on pregnancy #4 :dohh: but by the time I went in for my first appointment and they tested this I was already about 6+ weeks and it was about a week later by then time I finally got on it, which was just way too late. This time I started using the progesterone 5 DPO. On my first pregnancy exam this time they checked my ovaries and noticed they were not quite as active as they should be producing the progesterone. So I definitely would have experienced another loss if I would have not already been on it and it could have been the reason for my other losses.


----------



## JFG

Sooperhans..well on the meds I usually have 29 day cycles if I ov if I don't ov by day 21 they will up the dose! All fun and games ay! Not sure on success rate tbh I didn't ask lol my acupuncturist was recommended to me. I'm sure if u google acupuncture in your area it will say! 

Beachchica thank u I will bear that in mind if I do get another positive to mention it to my consultant! I think clomid and metformin are meant to help with progesterone as well as ov?! I will ask at my next apt! What a shame that it took you 4 mc's for them to pick it up :( I just feel like if it's not one thing it's another...now I'm ov-ing and getting pregnant but then still not enough grrr lol x


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach, thank goodness you are on the progesterone now but it's such a shame it takes all this to find out. My doc isn't in this week and I'm away from Mon, so think I'm just going to take it again as usual, as we are going for it so much. I'll deal with the test in Oct and maybe challenge that my progesterone might be fine until pregnancy..?

Jfg well I hope the meds help regulate you and bring on your ov! 

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone.
Emme did the hurricane pass without too much trouble? I was thinking about you as I watched it on the news.

Jfg welcome to the thread and sorry for your losses :hugs: I also have a friend with pcos who seems to have got pg pretty easily so hopefully it does not mean you'll have trouble conceiving again. Fx for you.

I'm up early doors... It's 14dpo today and I got a :bfp: on a frer! I tested last night on an IC and got a squinter. An hour later my younger brother called to tell me he and his wife are having a baby. He was so nervous about telling me bless him and how I'd take it but I was fine and genuinely happy for him, he's such a lovely bloke. I think the faint line on the ic helped a little. I Couldn't sleep a wink so was up at 5.30am and got my BFP.

Am a little bit excited although with my history im trying not to get carried away. Here we go again... X


----------



## lexi374

Aaaah Nicki congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Did you do anything different this month? :hugs:

Hi to every1 else will catch up properly over the weekend.

Emme i hope you stayed safe :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Lexi. I started taking baby aspirin this month. I'm crossing my fingers that helps long term. I've also been carrying on my acupuncture, am seeing the lady this evening actually.


----------



## Sooperhans

Nicki, yippppeeeeeeeeee!!! Fan-bloody-tastic news!!! Oh I hope this is it for you.....did you temp or opk or just went for it regardless? Good news for your bro too....I hope the aspirin works out too and makes the difference x 

Last day at work today before holiday....so frigging excited. Although I find last days before going away turn into a pain in the arse, so I'll save my main excitement for eop today, woo!

Nicki if I get my holiday bfp we can synch :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Ps has the mobile site changed for everyone? Thought it was broken at first, looks crap! Functionality is poor too....


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki - Congrats!!! :yipee: so happy for you!!! :wohoo: When are you going to the doc? 

Soop- have a fabulous time on your vacation!!! You are taking the progesterone with you right? I think you should take it just in case!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach, I've just left work after a manic day. Yippeeeeeee! Let the holiday ttc begin!
I walked with an extra spring in my step thanks to Nicki's news :hugs:

Went to the pharmacy last night and stocked up, progesterone is coming with me to Corfu :) xxx


----------



## Emmediva

Nicki, awesome news!!! :yipee: :happydance: see told ya you would get a BFP real soon :wink: all the positive thoughts an baby :dust: worked magic for ya chick!!! Aghh so excited! Are you taking progesterone supplements? If not I would try to get some :thumbup: 

Soop, I hope you're one of the next BFP's, it would be awesome if y'all were bump buddies :dust: :dust: 

AFM, the storm passed by without too much trouble in our are but we've been without pier since Wednesday :nope: I had a horrible night trying to sleep Wednesday :cry: it's so darn HOTT!! Yesterday we got a generator from a friend and it was cool in the daytime but at night we were scared while we slept someone may steal the generator so OH turned it off and secured it. He kept asking me if I was hot though and touching me to feel my body temp. I guess I started getting too hot since he woke around 1:30 a.m. went and got an AC unit from the garage, installed it in the window and started the generator :haha: my poor OH.


----------



## Sooperhans

That all sounds awful Emme...what a star your dh is. Hope it all gets better for you soon but pleased to hear that the weather has hopefully done its worst. Scary.

Nothing would please me more than to by bump buddies with you all.....just tell the rest of me to cooperate please!! :haha:


----------



## lexi374

Emme glad you were ok :hugs:

Soop have a fantastic time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cut loose enjoy yourself and get plenty bd in!! :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lexi!!!! I hope you are well? Oh god, I'm so excited I need to calm down for a minute, hehe xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Soop! I am so excited for you that you are going on hols. It's getting chillier in the uk, Corfu will be so sunny and warm. I am crossing my fingers, toes, legs, arms, and eyes (!) that you get your holiday bfp. :dust:

I didn't temp but used opks, I got noticeable Ewcm the day before my +Opk, so 2 days before ov. We BD'd 2 days before ov, 1 day before ov (+opk day) and the morning of the day after ov. One of those 3 times did the trick. I put my legs in the air each time for at least five mins afterwards and then slept with my bum on a folded in half pillow. Not that comfy but it worked.

Emme yes you did tell me :) thanks. Hope you are keeping cool.

Emme, beach - Not sure about going to the doc, or asking for progesterone... I might just go with the vits, baby aspirin and acupuncture for now and see how that goes. Mmmm, decisions...I'm feeling quite relaxed at the mo and I'm worried I'm going to get stressed if I start thinking about progesterone etc. 

Happy weekend everyone x


----------



## wookie130

Nicki, I'm slow on the uptake here, so forgive me!

HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thurl30

Oh crumbs I can't catch up on everything I have missed :dohh: Although I can see straight away your fabulous news Nicki, Congratulations :happydance: xx

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## JFG

Congratulations Nicki :happydance: 

Well i'm still spotting a little after my recent mc but have started taking holland and barrett vitamin b complex along side my prenatals and will be starting metformin next week so i am hoping and praying for a sticky bean very soon! I am going to use my opk's again too as think that really helps! 

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## ayclobes

monro84 said:


> Ayclobes---Thank you I hope that is the case maybe tonight or tomorrow morning I will get my sticky bfp. What made your chances super high? I just felt this month was going to be it especially since it was almost a yr later from being pregnant w/ the twins/ triplets that was a mmc at almost 7 wks, and last month I had a mc at 5 wks so it was a cycle right after and that is what happened last year also except i was ony 4 1/2 wks. Its great your pregnancy is going good. :flower:
> 
> Thurl--I am not on it but if that is the case maybe I need to get on it.:winkwink: I have the most awful cramps and when I had my partial septate surgery in Dec I had a lap to ck of endo and I had stage 1 and he got it all but did not make cramps any better and since septate removal its been heavier to I guess more room for lining to grow.:shrug:
> GL this cycle.
> 
> Beach-- I hope my chart leads to where yours did. Usually when I have a temp dip I get a noticable positive that day or next at least that is they way it was with the other 2 charts that I have had know implantation dips on. Did you test on 12 dpo or wait till 13 dpo. I just saw on your chart where there was a neg at 11 and pos at 13.
> Can't wait for your next scan:flower:

 

Sorry it took me forever to reply to you!! I was on follistim injectibles the month i got pregnant..i was supposed to use a trigger shot too but i didnt need it...since the day i went in to check my follicles..i was already in the process of ovulating(i actually ovulated that day according to my edd)


----------



## Ambivalent

Sooperhans said:


> Well the way they described liquefaction to him was the time it takes to go from gloopy to watery...and on his sample it was just over 2 hours....so the swimmers don't come out and swim so freely earlier on. We've been reading up and it could be linked to the prostate. He said maybe it was because he'd been waiting a few days before doing the sample (no funny business occurred for about 4 days before), so we're not sure if this is subject to much change or if his is always like this. Hmm. But doc said to not worry and try as usual. We've seen that Chinese herbalists can apparently help? But ultimately we have conceived before and they can live for up to 5 days, so will 2 hours be the be all and end all?

Hi everybody. Can I join you? I thought three would be the magic number, but turned out it wasnt for us. I have had several tests done and they have all come back normal. One doctor was very positive about how fertile I was because we have only been trying since December and I have already been pregnant three times, but I am not quite reassured by that since I haven't been able to keep any of them. 

Anyway, my husband also had a longer liquefaction time. 3 hours. However, according to the lab it could just be dehydration. They also said if you are getting pregnant it isn't an issue to worry about.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi all

Jfg I hope the new plan works for you. I found b vits excellent at stopping my mid cycle spotting, although they did lengthen my cycle a little bit.

Welcome ambivalent but so sorry you find yourself here. I also had 'normal' test results after investigations, it's very frustrating isn't in but I was constantly assured it was a good thing they found nothing wrong. I really hope the next time is your sticky bean 

Afm, I put a ticker up which feels like a major step. It was so tough to do, I'm not quite sure why, but it's there now. Have also made a dr apt on Wednesday, just to chat about what I'm taking at the moment and if there is anything else he thinks I should be taking.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi girls,

Haven't posted here in a while but need some advice please.

I got my bfp a week ago and did ic's daily to watch them darken (which they did).

Didn't do any over the weekend and then Monday's was lighter and todays is virtually negative.
I went for betas to be done yesterday (not had results yet) but I'm thinking that this is over already.

My question is because I've never had a natural miscarriage before, only missed miscarriages.

When will the cramping and bleeding start? How long will it last if I'm only 4.5 weeks?
Will it just feel like a heavy period?

Thanks for your help :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Oh ntat, I have been following your journal and I'm so so sorry that you're going through a crappy time. It's sooooo hard. :hugs:

Firstly, I'd say you're not def out yet, wait for those betas to come back and get your second lot for a comparison.

However... Sometimes you just know its not right don't you. I was in the same position last month, my tests weren't getting any darker and then started getting lighter. Some people would say 'don't go by the tests' but I knew this wasn't right for me. In my case, I started bleeding exactly a week after I was due so at 5 weeks. It was just like a normal period, the cramps were no worse. I am glad Id seen the tests get lighter because I was expecting it. It would have been a nasty shock if I hadn't of been. It was my first natural loss too as I'd just had mmc before

I really hope this isn't going to happen for you and that your results give you a lovely surprise! But if it isn't to be, I hope you can take a little comfort from this: A few of the girls on here told me I'd be extra fertile after a chemical pg. And then I went and got my bfp the very next month. It usually took me 3 or 4 months each time to get pg. so maybe there is something in that. 

I'm really hoping you pop back here in a few days with some wonderful news but if not we are here for you xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Nicki :hugs: I should be 4+6 today so hopefully it'll start soon and be done with quite quickly.

I too am glad that I know its going to happen. I feel like I have some sort of control back over my body.

Will be going for NK cell testing after holidays, the only test I've not had.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Todays ic.

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/IMAG1277.jpg


----------



## Nicki123

Snap! If (heaven forbid) this pg goes wrong I'm going for nk cells testing too. Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

NTAT, I'm so sorry you're having a chemical. Once the bleeding begins, it will be just like a heavier period. I had one back in February, and to me, it was almost as devastating as my first loss.

:hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Ntat have wrote in your journal but just saw this, if it is a chemical i would think you will start bleeding in the next few days, my cp was not too awful just lasted a bit longer then a normal period for me. And as nicki said a few of us got pregnant sooner afterwards. I had 1 in feb and got preg with this 1 in april. :hugs: x


----------



## Emmediva

NewToAllThis, I'm sorry you think it's a chemical, I agree with Nicki and Lexi, I also got pregnant soon after my cp. I had mine in March and got my BFP again in May. Hopefully the same will be for you. It's never easy though :hugs: as to bleeding, it wasn't too much different from my regular period, only difference was the tissue passing but it was a minimal amount. I bled for my regular 4 days but the first 2 days were very heavy.

AFM, I had a great holiday weekend, I went back to my home town; Houston and saw my family. I got some more guesses on the gender this weekend, 4 for boy and 2 for girl, so I am adding them to my journal... One more week till we find out for sure!! 
Aghh it was so hard to leave yesterday my OH and I talked about it and have decided to move back once the baby is born, he actually wanted to move back asap but I made him realize no one is going to hire me at 5 months + pregnant... So we have to wait it out here. Not sure how I am going to approach the topic at work when the time comes though... Should I tell them prior to going on maternity leave, while on it or come back and tell them? It's going to be hard because I really would not want to leave my baby with someone other than family :nope: back in Texas my mom would care for the baby :thumbup:


----------



## monro84

Hi everyone hope everyone in US had good holiday weekend. Forgive me I don't really know if other places celebrated it if not hope everyone else had a good weekend .:flower:

Soop--About the blood test. It is a Chromosome test for him. They said it is only a 10% chance he has problems. I had mine and I am fine. He does not want to take it b/c he thinks it is a waste of money about $500 if he travels 2 hrs to take it or anywhere from $700 to $900 to stay here and take it. I don't think it is that necessary right now. I am using opks to and tempting started tempting this morning I should hopefully be back on my regular O date which would put me at this Fri on cd 14 but I o'd 2 days later last cycle but I think that was becuse of the early m/c that threw it off. I guess we will see lately the opk's usually give me a days notice when they use to be positive at least a day and a half or 2 days before O. I do ferning scope also but don't rely to heavily on that. However I am usually full ferning 5 days before O. Have u started opk's yet? 

JFG--I know how that is my best friend had an oops. Here baby was ment to be cause she had a tilted uterus and she got pregnant because they had sex he came and then they had sex again so it was not pre cum but after sex cum :shrug:. IDK what you would call it. But she got pregnant and said that if she had not gotten pregnant she would probable not want a baby till she was in her late thirtys. So she always tells me how I really don't want one right now and how much trouble and responsiblity they are. My other best friend had an oops also. Then she had a m/c with her bf last year and they decided they wanted to have a baby after that so they tried the next month and she got pregnant and he broke up with her. When they first got pregnant my first friend was 20 and the other was 17. Neither had any problems. My SIL has 2 boys and she had a mmc 2 yrs ago and said she has been trying since so she kinda understands but not really. So I know exactly what you mean. 

Beach-- OMG I did not know that progestrone can be fine the once pregnant it can go down. I think I will ask for progestorne test next time I get my bfp and blood work done. I did have blood work done last year with the triplets/twins and I finally got the progestrone done at 10 dpo and it was 51.83 and progestrone was 33.56 so it was good the but never had another progesterone test with that pregnancy. However I still believe if it was not for the septate then I would have had a healthy pregnancy. :cry:.

Nicki--OMG that is great congrats :happydance:. So excited I bet this one is your sticky baby. I believe the relaxation did the trick:thumbup: I nend to do some of that lol. 

Emme--that was so sweet of your DH. My gets more protective and does stuff like that when I am pregnant too but its only when I am pregnant lol. Glad you are ok hope the power is back on now. :flower:

Newtoallthis--so sorry that you are going through this. I just went through it last month. Mine was at 5 wks 1 day and it was like a period actually this past period was more clotty and painful than the mc. My RE nuse said to treat it like a normal period. I was my first natural mc over 2 days late. I had a chem last yr in may which I was just 2 days late but this one I was a week late. 

AFM--I started the :sex: last night. I should O on Fri or at least over the weekend so we will see. GL to everyone. :flower:


----------



## thurl30

NTAT so sorry to hear what you're going through, I have had 2 very early losses, both at 5w2d, my bleeding was just like a normal period really perhaps a tiny bit heavier at the start. I have everything crossed that you get a nice surprise when your beta results come back though :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

My first beta came back at 73.7 which she said is consistent with ny dates but....my tests have since gone virtually negative so I'm not feeling hopeful.
Got a telephone appointment with the Doc this morning so am asking for repeats asap. She didn't request repeats on my results which I find odd :shrug:

I've cone to terms with another loss, just want it over soon if its going to happen.

Thanks so so much for all your help, kind words and comments girls, it means a lot xxx

:hugs:


----------



## monro84

NTAT- Silly question but are you drinking alot before you poas or have you been able to hold it a while. I am so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:
But they do say you are more fertile the months after mc. Last month was my first month after and no bfp so I am hoping this month will be it.:flower:
FX for yo KUP


----------



## NewToAllThis

monro84 said:


> NTAT- Silly question but are you drinking alot before you poas or have you been able to hold it a while. I am so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:
> But they do say you are more fertile the months after mc. Last month was my first month after and no bfp so I am hoping this month will be it.:flower:
> FX for yo KUP

Nope :nope: its been fmu that's been held overnight and deliberately didn't drink much so was very dark.
Hoping I will be more fertile afterwards too :thumbup:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Sorry I have been MIA. DH and I spent an almost technology free 4 day weekend on the boat and it was awesome. Then school started last night so I am just now trying to get caught up!

NTAL  Oh no, I hope its not a chemical for you. When will your next set of betas come back? :hugs:

Soop  have a fabulous vacation!!! Sending lots of :dust: your way!!!!

Emme  glad you made it through the storm Ok. I would be worried about sleeping with the generator on too. We have one on our boat and at night we just suffer through the heat and pray for a breeze! I would not tell your work until you get back from maternity leave so you can get all the benefits. Plus something could change. Just tell them that you thought about it over your leave and decided to move closer to family. 

Nicki  I think a relaxed approach is a good one!!! I am trying not to think too much about this pregnancy either and hope it works out for me. Yeah for the new ticker!!! How was your appt today?

Wookie  you made it to the 12 week mark!! :yipee:

Welcome Ambi and so sorry for your losses. I had all normal testing too and here I am. I hope one of these work out for all of us!!!

Monro  when your pregnant your progesterone levels should be higher. You might be Ok, Yours seem high. Mine was only a 10, but it wouldnt hurt to get it checked. Hope you caught that egg this month!!!

Thurl  I wonder if you Od on CD 19 or 20? It will be interesting to see what happens with your chart the next couple days. 

AFM  I have my 10 week appointment in the morning. Scan at 8:45am and appt with RE at 9:15am. Hopefully everything will be fine. I am not really feeling any different, just really tired (which is making my class until 10pm really tough). I will try to post an update tomorrow.


----------



## Emmediva

Beach, thank you for the suggestion, that's a great idea. I'm just going to worry a little about someone caring for the baby. But that way I'll get the benefits :thumbup:
I'll be praying for a positive appt tomorrow for you :hugs: I can't wait to see a picture!!! So exciting!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Beach, just had my 2nd beta taken this morning but todays IC was negative so I think I know what the results will tell me. Just hoping the bleeding will start soon as I just want this over.

Good luck for your scan :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

NTAT, I'm so sorry, once again. :hugs:

AFM, my 12 week appointment was yesterday, and all was well. I didn't get a scan, but I heard the heartbeat right away, which was amazing! 155 bpm!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Wookie, excellent news :hugs:


----------



## monro84

NTAT--I am so sorry:hugs:. I had blood taken the same day I started bleeding and it was 12.56 so usually once it gets under 20 it won't be long. Hope this next cycle you get your sticky baby. 

Beach--Can't wait for scan pics.:happydance: 

Wookie--aww that is great you got to here the hb:happydance:. I know when I get to the 12 wk or earlier actually lol I will get me one of those baby heart monitors and listen every day. 

Thurl --looks like maybe O took place yesterday u done any opk and got some good :sex: in. :winkwink:


----------



## Emmediva

NTAT, I'm sorry your IC came back negative :hugs: 

Wooks, congrats! 155bmp is great, baby is nice & strong!

Monro, I got my fetal doppler at 11 weeks 3 days and have been listening to the baby ever since. Even now that I feel the movements, I still listen, it just puts my mind at ease. 

AFM, I made 20 weeks today!!! :happydance: halfway to the finish line and ever so closer to 7 months, when baby is viable if born early. Baby has been really active today, not sure if it's a growth spurt or because I DTD last night, which was awkward because bump got in the way :haha:
Oh and now when OH kisses me goodbye in the morning he also kisses my bump, so sweet :cloud9: I wasn't really expecting that when he started doing it :)


----------



## monro84

Emme--thats what I was trying to think of fetal doppler. I know I would be the exact same way. DH always said he could tell I was pregnant when we dtd b/c it felt different I think he said hotter which makes sense b/c your body temp rises. Can your DH tell a difference?


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies

NTAT I'm so sorry my lovely. Massive :hugs: coming your way
Wookie so glad you heard a heart beat :cloud9:
Emme yay for 20 weeks :)
Hi everyone else

Beach, the doc gave me progesterone :) and after lots of to-ing and fro-ing have decided to take it. 

I'm off on holiday to Italy at the weekend so prob won't be checking in til I'm back in a week and a half so Spk soon peeps x


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, he's told me I feel hotter than normal, my body temp has risen ever since I got my BFP. I guess everything gets hotter :haha: it's just awkward to have sex with the big bump in the way LOL.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, well I am afraid I have bad news :cry: Went in for my appt this morning... no HB and measuring a week behind. My doc wanted me to come back for another U/S in the afternoon and it was the same so looks like MMC #5 for me. DH and I are crushed, we really thought this was going to be the one for us. :cry: I am scheduled for a D&C in the morning. Hopefully my tissue will provide some answers. 

Does anyone have any articles about the high NK cells. I told my doctor I want to be tested for this but they really don't seem to know a lot about this in the US.


----------



## Neversaynever

Beach...just stopping in to say I am so so sorry :hugs:

Love really is just too cruel at times. Lots of :hugs: and will be thinking of you 

XxX


----------



## Emmediva

Oh no Beach :cry: I'm so, so sorry! Life is so unfair sometimes! My heart goes out to you and your husband. :hugs: :hugs: These are some articles that I found. Sending you tons of :hugs:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC534451/
https://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility-treatment-options-reproductive-immunology.html
https://miscarriage.about.com/od/twoormoremiscarriages/i/NKcells.htm
https://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/natural-killer-cells/


----------



## lexi374

Oh beach im so so sorry :cry: :hugs:

They dont know much about it here either, i just did lots of googling. Let me know if you have any questions about treatment for it etc. I know some ladies in US have had the meds without having the tests in the hope something would work, (and it did).

Be kind to yourself :hugs: x


----------



## Nicki123

I was just checking in one more time ( despite saying i wouldnt) and saw your news Beach. I am so so sorry :hugs: I really thought this was your sticky bean, im sure you did too. Just devastating. I hope looking into nk cells leads somewhere for you.

I had a bit of a breakdown this morning. I'm 5 weeks today and the boob soreness has totally gone. I just don't feel pregnant. Poor DH doesn't really know what to say to me expect give me a hug and tell me the stres isn't isn't good for the baby but it's so damn hard. I feel like it totally comsumes my head and every thought. I feel a bit like I'm losing my marbles.

Beach sorry again and we'll all be here for you through this tough time xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Beach - I'm so so so sorry. It's just awful and I understand how you must be feeling right now. We're here for you when you're ready xxx

Nicki - symptoms come and go hun so please try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know)
Enjoy your holiday xxx


----------



## wookie130

Beach, I'm so very sorry for your loss. I hope that testing yields some answers for you.

:hugs: all the way.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies for all of your thoughts and support! This is a tough journey and it really helps to go through all of this will others who know what's its like. I am on the way to the hospital now. 

Emme- thank you for the articles. I will look over them today. I did some googling last night too I am just trying to find a really good article that summarizes those cells for the doctor to read. 

I will check in with you girls later.


----------



## notoptimistic

Sorry Beach. It sucks. I can't believe how many miscarriages you've been through. Totally unfair. There has to be a reason and I doubt it's just bad luck or bad embryos. Your doc needs to find it and fix it. If you don't mind my asking, how old are you?


----------



## monro84

Oh no Beach I am soooo sorry:hugs:. There is definately a reason and I know you will find out soon and have the sticky baby that you have always dreamed of. I am praying for you[-o&lt;

Nicki--I am sure everything is ok. Will be praying for you also [-o&lt;.


----------



## Emmediva

Beach, you're in my thoughts :hugs:

Nicki, I second NTAT's response, symptoms do come and go. But it does worry you like crazy when that happens :hugs: so your reaction is understandable. I remember I would push on the sides and sometimes thought they sort of hurt but from me pressing on them. To this date, my boobs have not changed much, I'm a D but still I think they should've gotten a little bigger or sore, or harder? Nothing but some slight nipple soreness, peeling and pigment change but that's it :shrug and I've hardly had any morning sickness or constipation, I can probably count on one hand the times I've had either. So try not to stress too much, I know easier said than done :hugs:


----------



## kmp

oh Beach, my heart is aching for you. No one deserves to go through all that you have been through, especially not a wonderful person like you. It is so scary to see that things can start out so perfectly and go so far and then suddenly this happens...I know nothing can make you feel better, but we are all feeling your pain and sending you love and support. I hope you find some answers soon to at least make you more optimistic about next time...


----------



## Ladyfog

Beach, so sorry that it's bad news for you again :hugs: Fingers crossed you can get some testing for high NK cells.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! Well I had my surgery this morning and everything went as well as can be expected. I have been just resting the rest of the day. This time my RE had one of the other OB doctors that works with him do my D&C. (I did not want to go back to my old OB again for the procedure since my tissue sampke got screwed up last time and did not get tested) This is also a different hospital than I went to for the others. It was really nice is time because this hospital has their own Women's Center with a surgical suite so it was only women in there going through surgical procedures with their private parts etc rather than a big outpatient center with people having all kinds of surgeries. Much better experience and less hectic. I also told every person I saw about the importance of my tissue sample so hopefully everything will work out with that. 

Notoopt- I just turned 39 this year so def one concern I have is whether my eggs are just old. :cry:


----------



## Emmediva

I'm with you in spirit holding your hand :hugs: so sorry you had to go through this. I hope they don't mess up with the tissue testing and can give you an answer. Regarding your eggs, I read CoQ10 helps the egg quality, so start taking some off that if you can. I took 100mg. I hope the doctors can find the issue and fix it. I pray you don't wait long to get your rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Emme- actually I started taking 200mg of CoQ10 daily earlier this year in hopes that it would improve egg quality this pregnancy. I was probably on it about 5 months before i got pregnant. It will definitely be interesting to see what my tissue sample shows.


----------



## ayclobes

Beach - oh my, im so sorry. I had a mmc in november, i can relate. Have you thought about trying injectibles or anything? I did injectibles the month i got pregnant, and they say the injectibles help with egg quality..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Help!
Can anyone tell me how far into a natural miscarriage (I was 5 weeks) that you start to pass the important stuff? I've been bleeding 24 hours and its just fresh red blood, no clots or anything.

Sorry to have to ask but I'm terrified I'm not going to pass it all naturally. Had two MMC's so not been through a natural one before. Tried to the second time but didn't pass it so had to have an ERPC. I categorically do not want another one of those as caused me loads of issues last time.

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone, just logged on quickly for the first time in a while and saw your news Beach, I am so so sorry to hear this I really am, I know there isn't much I can say but I'm sending you so many :hugs: xx


----------



## Emmediva

NTAT, with my mc's I passed the tissue the same day. I actually dug some of it out the loo and took pictures for Dr's to see just in case. Are you checkin the toilet after you pee? With my first one I was 6+4 so I felt (ugh) the tissue passing. With my next one it was a chemical I was close to 4+5 weeks and didn't feel any tissue except for looking in the toilet. I've always had blood clots with AF though ever since I can remember so that was normal for me.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ayclobes- what kind of injectibles were you taking? I don't seem to have trouble getting pregnant, it's staying pregnant :shrug:

NTAT- i am so sorry. :hugs: I have usually spotted for couple days and then heavy bleeding with clots. Do you have any cramping? Maybe the MC has not fully started yet? Mine were very painful, worst cramps I've ever had, like my insides were being ripped out. One of mine even after going through all that I still had not passed all of the tissue and still needed a D&C so you may want to follow up with your doc just to be sure. Also ask them if they want you to collect the tissue for testing. On my January MC I started bleeing at home at night so when I called the of he asked me to collect all of the tissue in a bag of alcohol. I just collected everything that came out just to make sure.


----------



## notoptimistic

Beach - have you seen an RE to run tests?


----------



## BeachChica

notoptimistic said:


> Beach - have you seen an RE to run tests?

Oh yeah, I had the full work-up after MC #3 and have been seeing an RE exclusively for my last 2 pregnancies. MC #3 was tested and was a Trisomy 12 and all of my RPL testing has come back normal with the exception of a heterozygous mutation on the MTHFR gene which is causing a high homocysteine level. I was taking extra Folic Acid but recently changed to Follgard 2.2 for this. My 4th pregnancy we also found that I had a low pregnant progesterone level so this time I started taking progersterone 5 DPO. I have been also taking prenatals, DHA, baby aspirin and 200 mg CoQ10. I really thought I had it all covered. I am really starting to wonder though if I am having some sort of clotting problem still. I don't know it will be interesting to see if the tissue comes back on this one as another chromosome problem or normal.


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies sorry i have been mia, work has been really busy and im just so tired, have been reading everything though, ill see what i can remember....

Beach again im so sorry you have to go through this yet again, i hope they dont screw up the testing this time. :hugs:

Thurl how are you? Did you not ov yet? Are you gonna see doc? x

Soop hope you are having a fab holiday! :hugs:

Emme congrats on being half way yay!!! :happydance: When do you know pink or blue? :hugs:

Ntat with mine i just had a couple of days of heavier bleeding and then it started tapering off a bit, hope its not too awful for you. :hugs:

Nsn and lady i hope you and bubs are doing well :hugs:

Wookie glad all i going good with you, Congrats on 2nd tri, are you staying team yellow? :hugs:

Nicki i hope you are relaxing and enjoying Italy! :hugs:

kmp, monro, notoptimistic, patiently and anyone i missed :hi: hope you are ok. :hugs:

Afm start of a new term at work and we are so busy and have no staff!! Urgh it's gonna be a tough few months til i leave! :growlmad:

I had a milestone on Friday, we reached 'viability' so she is officially a baby now and not a foetus! I feel so thankful and amazed we have got this far! :cloud9: x


----------



## lexi374

Spoiler





Bump pics 22+2 before the wedding, and 24+1.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lexi and great pics!!! I cant remember but did you do anything different this time for your high NK cells? Also did you have the blood or inter uterine test done for those?


----------



## lexi374

I had a uterine biopsy, a little uncomfortable but was over pretty quick. I was on prednisolone 20mg a day until 10 weeks then started cutting down so was off them around 12 weeks, and cyclogest 400mg x 2 a day also until 12 weeks. :hugs: oh as well as pregnacare plus omega 3 and vit d x


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lexi are the prednisolone and cyclogest a steroid treatment for the NK cells? Also did you have the biopsy on a certain day of your cycle?


----------



## lexi374

Prednisolone is the steroid used and cyclogest is progesterone.

The biopsy was to be done 7-10 days after ovulation, mine was done 9dpo. :hugs: x


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks Lexi, I'll find out Tuesday afternoon!! I'm sooo excited I can't wait to find out! I'm going to go shopping that afternoon lol gonna get something gender specific.


----------



## kmp

Congrats Lexi!! Now hopefully you can relax a bit more, that is quite a milestone!! Great pics too! Perfect little baby bump! I am just in my tww, feeling burpy, but not getting excited yet af is due like wed or thurs.


----------



## ayclobes

Beach - I was talking follistim (slow protocol per my RE). from 2009-2011 i had 3mc's and 1 mmc. I was having issues staying pregnant also, but my RE had me start progesterone supps (i think it was the prometrium) at 2-3dpo and continue until i was 12/13wks. I also had a viability u/s to make sure things were ok.


----------



## monro84

Beach--That is my problem also no problem getting pregnant it is staying pregnat. Now since I had the septate removed I have only had 1 mc at 5 wks but did not believe it was going to progress b/c it was a really late implanter but I do believe since I had the septate resected then If I get a early implanter at least before 13 dpo then it will stick. Have you ever been tested for uterian abnormality like septate or other genetic problems? Sometimes if you keep loosing them around the same time it is b/c of bloodflow if it is b/c of a septate. Just something to think about. When will you get the tissue results? Sooo sorry again.:hugs:

Nicki--How are you doing? Everything still ok.:hugs:

NTAT-Usually they tell you to were a pad but they said treat it like a normal period so when I mc at 5+1 I wore a tampon so it was a little more clotty however it was a late implanter so it might have been equivelent to 4 or 4 1/2 wks. at 5 wks you could have a yolk sac (I did with my last mmc but was 5+1 ) but that is all you would have so you should not have any big clots like if you were 6 or 7 wks. I would not worry to much about retained tissue b/c I was told that if all of it does not come out the first time (at least at this early stage) it will on the next period and the next. I would only worry if you start having bad stomach cramps after you quit bleeding. But if it puts your mind at ease I would get a blood test till it is down below 10 b/c retained placenta tissue would cause hcg to not go down or stay at a low level (and cheaper than ultrasoud). And since you were so early I would start trying again right away if you are ok with it and if the dr said not to I would still try b/c all they are worried about is dating issues. GL:hugs:

Thurl--Still no O yet? I would go to the dr b/c you really might have pcos or maybe since you said you have a hard time loosing weight a thryroid problem. Hope you O soon.:hugs:

Lexi--That is great on your milestone congrats:hugs:. looove the bump pics:happydance:

Emme--Not long now. :thumbup:

Kmp--Wow you start Wed or Thurs what dpo are you now gassiness is good sign I had that last August. I can't believe you have not poas that shows you how bad of an addict I am:wacko:. GL Can't wait till Thurs KUP. 

AFM--Well I O'd Fri or maybe even Thurs (which would be better) if I input a temp cd 10 around where the were cd 11 to 13 then it shows I O'd thurs. Maybe it was more than one egg I had bad O pains (cramps and pinching on left and right overy but mainly on left) Thrus and Fri and it was achy in the area Sat but I was still a little wet so :sex: Sat also just to make sure. What was weird was I had no really abundent watery or ewcm this time which I usually have watery at least. I did use pre seed a little but I don't insert it I just use it as a lube. Fri we dtd when he was working in his clients field around 2pm :blush: but i could not lay down b/c I had to get back to work. Then sat we dtd on a 4 wheel in the woods near our house:blush: but was not able to lay down till we got back which was 5 to 10 mins later so hopefully what needed to stay in did.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks very much for that monro, very helpful. Been worrying myself sick that I'd need another d&c.
As my ic's started going lighter at 4+2, I don't think much had developed so what you say sounds about right :thumbup:
I'm not waiting to TTC, waited 3 years so far and as I'm 37, I can't wait much longer. Hopefully if you're more fertile I may be in with a chance again soon. DH has a low sperm count so takes us a while to conceive each time. Plus the previous 
D&Cs messed with AF and took 6 months to come back.

Quite glad to have been able to do it naturally for a change.

Reading through your siggy, sounds like you've been through it like me. Lots of baby :dust: to you and thanks again for taking the time to give such a detailed answer :hugs:

Now that I'm getting over this, will take the time to re-acquaint myself with you all, and your up to date situations xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Monro - sounds like you definitely had some adventurous :sex: this time! You guys did it all over the place!!! :winkwink: I did have a HSG so I think that would have turned up a problem with my septate, don't you think? If this one does not come back as a chromosomal problem then I defintely wondering if I am having some blood flow problem, like clots. If its a chromosomal problem then I am wondering if I just have old eggs :cry: (I'm 39). I don't know, my doctor said a couple weeks on the test results but last time it took over a month so we'll see. I am very anxious to find out. 

ayclopes - I was on progesterone too and I definitely think I need it because I have tested low for progesterone a couple times. 

I emailed Dr. Beers clinic in California and they responded today so now I need to check with my insurance to see if I would have coverage with them.


----------



## horseypants

Beach, I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## monro84

NTAT --With blood result of 11 you should be fine. But if you want to make sure follow it down to neg if you have cheapy test. Even though you are 37 it can happen in your 40's even. There is a lady I know (but don't like)lol and she just had her 1st baby and she is either 43 or 46 and she had given up. And an article I read about a woman giving birth to quints but 1 girl did not make it but she ended up with 2 boys and 2 girls and it was natural (1 in 55 million chance) and she was 48. Have you tried anything to raise the sperm count. I tried to get my DH to take fertiliaid for men but he would not but that is suppose to improve quality and quantity. If you have not already tried it it is worth a shot.:shrug: I know they sell it at GNC which is a heath food store like vitamins and supplements. Are the test now showing neg? Have you stopped bleeding? Do you do Opks? If your cycles are reguler should not be much longer for O now however I was off by 2 days with mine? Do you temp? GL FX :dust:

Thurl--Looks like you O'd that great did you get any good :sex: in :happydance: You know if your temp stays where it is now for a few days you might had implanted on 7 dpo.


Beach--Yeah It was kinda crazy and fun. You can usually tell by hcg but I am on this mullerian anomilies group on yahoo and there have been cases where the septum is so long they miss it and other reasons that I cannot think of. It would have been alot better if you had done a lap with it b/c if the top of the uterus (on the outside) is flat or indented then that means septate or bicarbinate (sp) I had mine diagnosed with a Saline ultrasound. Sometimes your dr (if not familiar with it) will not notice it. Even though the uterus changes when pregnant I have had many ultrasound and no one has caught it and mine was 2cm which is fairly big. If that is not what they are looking for then usually they don't think about it. Also sometimes drs see it and don't mention anything b/c they don't think it will matter any and that it would not be the problem, or they think it is small enough that it will not matter (1cm still can cause problems I would still get a second opinion just to make sure, or get the records (dr notes and hcg pictures) there is a great dr in tampa called dr Valle he is someone that people fly in from everywhere just to have him do the uterian surgery b/c he is suppose to be the best. Maybe see if he can look at your surgery pictures and see what he says, that is if the results come back normal. Were you put on any type of blood thiners while pregnant? GL hope you get answers soon. :flower::hugs:


----------



## monro84

How do you put your journals with just the name in your signature. I can only get mine to work with the whole url in the signature.

never mind figured it out


----------



## Emmediva

Beach, I hope your insurance covers a visit to the Dr. you want. :hugs:

Monro, you wild girl!! LOL I hope you caught the egg. Fingers crossed. I see the link to your journal is working :thumbup:

Lexi, congrats on reaching 24 weeks!!! For some reason I thought viability was 7 months or 28 weeks so I've been looking forward to that date till you said 24 :haha: 

Thurl, good luck with the egg!! Sending baby :dust: your way.

Nicki, hope you're doing ok :hugs:

:wave: hi to everyone else :)

Well I went to my appointment today and am happy to announce we are team :blue: :happydance: my OH is beyond himself, he is so happy. I had a feeling all along it was a boy, funny my instincts were right lol. So now to start looking at baby boy clothes :cloud9:


----------



## kmp

Monro, actually i have poas about 5 times:blush: all bfn unfortunately and am getting discouraged but the burpy feeling is a good sign for me as I had it both times i was pregnant, but getting some af cramps so who knows...


----------



## Ambivalent

Hi ladies. 

I am so sorry for your loss, beach. i can only hope you get some answers and that it is something fixable.

I wonder if anybody could talk me through test you have had and how long the process took? What was the outcome? Particularly all of you who are now successfully pregnant.
I am getting frustrated with nothing happening quick enough, which is probably naive since i know many people have to try for years. I have started to keep a notebook with questions for the doctor and wanted to see if i am missing anything.


----------



## NewToAllThis

monro84 said:


> NTAT --With blood result of 11 you should be fine. But if you want to make sure follow it down to neg if you have cheapy test. Even though you are 37 it can happen in your 40's even. There is a lady I know (but don't like)lol and she just had her 1st baby and she is either 43 or 46 and she had given up. And an article I read about a woman giving birth to quints but 1 girl did not make it but she ended up with 2 boys and 2 girls and it was natural (1 in 55 million chance) and she was 48. Have you tried anything to raise the sperm count. I tried to get my DH to take fertiliaid for men but he would not but that is suppose to improve quality and quantity. If you have not already tried it it is worth a shot.:shrug: I know they sell it at GNC which is a heath food store like vitamins and supplements. Are the test now showing neg? Have you stopped bleeding? Do you do Opks? If your cycles are reguler should not be much longer for O now however I was off by 2 days with mine? Do you temp? GL FX :dust:

Hi *Monro *:hi: thanks for your reply. In answer to your questions, I followed my HCG level as Friday's test was negative (10miu IC) so I'm assuming its down to zero by now.
I do use OPK's and did one yesterday funnily enough as have had a few twinges in my ovaries over the past couple of days. There was a faint line :shock: so I'm assuming all is back in working order :thumbup:
I don't temp, not a good sleeper so never had much success with it - but I know when I ovulate as my ovaries let me know :haha:
DH is taking lots of supplements and is very keen to do so. I have heard of Fertilaid but not able to get in the UK at a reasonable price so we hope to get some when we are over in the US next week on holiday so will look out for GNC - thanks for that info. DH is currently taking Zinc 60mg, Royal Jelly 200mg, CoQ10 100mg and one a day Wellman Conception tablets. After his initial diagnosis of low :spermy:, he started on this combination and after a month his count had gone from 7million to 9.5 million so I definitely think it is helping.
Bleeding has now stopped. Started on Friday, was heavy Saturday and began to tail off a bit on Sunday. Doc examined me on Monday and said my cervix is closed and there was only a little blood left, so I think I'm done. :thumbup:
Hope you are doing ok :friends:


*Emmediva *- congrats on team :blue:, so exciting. Did you get decent scan pics? Bless your DH being so excited, so lovely :hugs:

*kmp *- gl for more testing, maybe you are a bit early - how many DPO are you?

*Beach *- hope you are making progress in organising some NK cell testing. I am going to be going down the same route myself. :hugs:

*AFM *- A week today we fly to Orlando for a two week holiday and I so so need it. I can't wait now. At least I can ride all the rollercoasters now and drink copious amounts of Bud Lite (which isn't sold over here!)


----------



## monro84

Emme---Yeah congrats on :blue: team. 

kmp--maybe the cramps are implantation cramps. I know last time I thought af was coming b/c of the cramps and i gues they were implantation so not over yet. FX GL and baby:dust: 

NTAT-- U will probably O right on time or maybe a few days late so if you are a week away from your trip u might O on your trip that would be fun get alot of:sex: in on the trip. The Fertiliaid for men at GNC is like $40 or $42 for a months supply. Thats good his count went up that much. What is a normal count? Even though his count is low is his quality good? That is I would think a little more important that count. Bud Light is what I drank when I first started drinking:beer:. Then I went to bud light lime, and now I drink Michelob lime and catus pretty good, stronger (4%), and less calories. If you want a real kick drink bud light platinum its a little more expensive but really smooth and no aftertaste like bud light and its like 6%. I did not know that you could not buy Bud Light over there till I saw an episode of My Redneck Vacation when they went to England but they found it somehow. GL on Vaca hope you catch a stick egg. :winkwink:


----------



## monro84

Ok ladies I am confused I was playing with my chart and on cd 10 I put the temp all the way up to 97.82 which there is no way that my temp was that high then. It changed my O day to cd 13 and I never O early so am I really 6 dpo today instead of 5?? Chart is in Signature. :shrug:


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies :wave:

Sorry I haven't been around for abit, to cut a long story short my mother and father in-law have both been in hospital last week, my father in-law is home and ok now, but my mother in-law was diagnosed with cancer yesterday and it's been a bit tough, I'm ok though and me and hubby are just being positive about it all :)

I haven't had time to read back on everything, but hope you are all doing ok.

Beach hope you're ok, I have been thinking about you :hugs:

I have kept on top of my temping, and I do actually seem to have had a slight increase in temperature, still not sure if it's enough to say I O'd or not, but it's better than last cycle. I have a doctors appt on Saturday to see about pcos xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry *Monro*, can't help on the temping thing - don't really understand it. But big thanks for the beer recommendations, will definitely try the Michelob Lime Cactus, sounds yummy!
Never heard of that or Bud Lite Platinum but will look out for them both :thumbup:

*Thurl *- sorry to hear about your MIL, cancer is a horrible thing (I recently went through a scare with my mum). Glad you are both staying positive about it. There are lots of things they can do these days :hugs: to you and DH.


----------



## ayclobes

monro84 said:


> Ok ladies I am confused I was playing with my chart and on cd 10 I put the temp all the way up to 97.82 which there is no way that my temp was that high then. It changed my O day to cd 13 and I never O early so am I really 6 dpo today instead of 5?? Chart is in Signature. :shrug:

did you put the wrong temp on on cd10? When i was temping (my sept cycle last year i got pregnant with my angel), i ended up o'ing on cd12 that cycle and the only thing i was really taking was maca root--help regulate my hormones and baby asprin.


----------



## monro84

ayclobes--No I did not start temping till cd 11 I usually start cd 8 or at least 10 but for some reason I did not till cd 11. I went back and looked at all my charts and there are not any of the that is above 97.8 on cd 10. I even put in 98.03 on cd 10 and it still says I O'd on cd 13 (however if Iput in 98.04 it says the cd 14 was O and if I put in 98.1 then it says I had not O'd yet:dohh:) go figure. I think it is safe to say that cd 13 was O day. Hope so got better :sex: in then we dtd at 12PM and I was able to keep laying down a little bit.

Thanks anyways when will u find out what team u are on.:pink::blue:


----------



## BeachChica

Emme - Congrats on being Team Blue :blue:!!! Do you have any pics to share? 

Ambi - I have not been successful at keeping a pregnancy yet but I have been through pretty much all of the RMC testing if you have any questions. All of my tests have come back normal with the exception of being heterozygous on the MTHFR gene which is causing a high homocysteine level (I am on meds for this) and once I am pregnant I have tested low for progesterone, so I am also on supplements for this starting at 3 DPO. The whole testing process took about 3 months for me. They test for things in waves to try to rule things out, if everything is normal they start the next set and so on. There seems to be a lot of time in between with all the testing and waiting for results. 

NTAT - Glad everything is coming to an end for you. Are you going to start TTC this month? Have fun in Orlando next week - I live just a couple hours from there. Are you going to Disney?

Monro - all this talk about Bud Lights I think I will have one this weekend too!!! :drunk: Wow you got a lot of BDing in this month!!! :sex: FX for you!!!

Thurl - I am so sorry about for MIL and FIL. I think being positive is a great approach! Your chart is looking a lot better this month!!! FX for you!!!

How is everyone else doing? :wave:


----------



## horseypants

thurl, sorry - that sounds difficult but good you and OH are being strong. and good luck on saturday.


----------



## monro84

Thurl--Looking great looks like you actually did O now. Was your timing good for :sex:? Thats greatr for the dr appt. Hope they find out that day what makes your cycle so irregular. So sorry about your MIL and FIL. Glad your FIL is out of hospital. I know how it is to have your MIL diagnosed with cancer mine passed in may from pancreatic cancer she fought it since Nov 2009 when she found out and was cancer free from surgery in tampa, fl from July 2010 to this April when she found out she had a mass again. We sent her back to tampa on mothers day and she pass a wk and a half later her service was on memorial day. However since just a few month I have heard of great cancer treatments and advancements so I am sure she will be ok. What kind was she diagnosed with and what stage? So sorry again GL , and GL and FX this month you get a sticky baby. :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> NTAT - Glad everything is coming to an end for you. Are you going to start TTC this month? Have fun in Orlando next week - I live just a couple hours from there. Are you going to Disney?

Yes, we're continuing to TTC. I'm 37 now so feel that I haven't got time to waste.
Got the all clear from the hospital this morning and am being referred to Professor Quenby in Warwick (who Lexi has seen) for the NK cells biopsy.

I hope to have it tested before getting pregnant again, but as I don't get pregnant easily, I'm not prepared to waste any chances I may have. And as you're supposed to be more fertile after a natural m/c, I'm not waiting!

Yes, we're doing Disney as well as Universal, Seaworld and Busch Gardens (that's near you isn't it?). DH has never been although I've been 3 times, it was about 15 years ago now so a lot will have changed. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone, I hope you're all having a good day :)

NTAT hope all is ok with your mum now :hugs: That's good news that you will be tested for the NK cells, GL with that, and have a great trip sounds like alot of fun coming up at Disney :)

Beach thank you, how are you getting on? :hugs:

Monro I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL, it's a horrible thing :hugs: I will be honest and say I don't actually know much more about my MIL than it's CA and the mass is pushing down on a nerve which has caused her to lose the use of her leg, we thought it was something wrong with her knee and never expected this in a million years, but she likes to protect us and isn't very forthcoming talking about it. I'm sure I will find out more as we go along, she starts treatment next week to shrink the mass so will just have to see what happens.

Oh I need to say... I OVULATED!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Well, I think I did, I am fairly certain this cycle for the first time in ages. The fact I O'd on CD26 is a seperate issue, but I'm proper chuffed that I finally popped an egg! So I didn't BD anywhere near my fertile window with everything that's been going on the last time we did was CD21 so I don't really have a shot this cycle. The strange thing is, I stopped taking all my vitamins a couple of weeks ago because I had a feeling they were messing up my cycle, I don't know whether there is a connection or not, so next cycle I am going to temp with no vits except of course folic acid and see what happens


----------



## monro84

Well I just got news that I was not expecting and was hoping I would get well into my pregnancy (when I got pregnant). MY SIL IS PREGNANT (4 to 5 wks):cry:. (Read more about her in my journal intro). She told me by texting me and asking if I still had her pregnancy pillow (she lent it to me last yr when I was pregnat). I to her yeah I still have it. Then she text back mind if I use it again soon. I really am happy for her (well sorta). I know if I was pregnant then I would really be genuinly happy and that I had someone to go through it together. I feel really bad b/c thoughts have crossed my mind about her maybe loosing it early which is terible I know and I really would not wish for it on anyone esepcially since I have gone through the heartach so many times I really hate myself for thinking that . But I would be lying if I said it didn't cross my mind. However since they have been trying for a girl hoping they have another boy would not be that bad would it:winkwink:. I guess because she already has 2 boys and her DH is in the Airforce and they can't afford to drive to see us which is only 30 min away but yet they can afford ANOTHER Baby. And he now has to reinlist when his time comes up in 2014 or 16 (I can't remember) these factors make it so unberable that she is now pregnant with her third and I am still working on my first. I can only give it to God to take away these bad feeling that I have towards her b/c I really do not want to think like that and I really want to be genuinly happy for her:(. 

God I just feel like I am going to cry. I was hungry but now I have lost my appatite. Why can't I just feel happy for her instead of sorry for my self.

Maybe I will get some good news soon also. but since I said what I did above maybe karma is a bitch.:devil:

There is a smilly on another board that has the smiley face with a gun and the smiley face puts the gun to his mouth and pulls the triger. I need that one (I am not going to do that but it would symbolize how I feel). I need a freaking drink.:drunk:


----------



## monro84

Thurl--That is how my MIL was she did not want to trouble anyone and be a burdin on anyone so we did not really find out how bad she was feeling till a few weeks before she passed you would basically have to beat the truth out of her. Women like that are the strongest ones in my opinion. 

Yeah for ovulation you still have a chance it might be slight but sperm can live in optominal conditions for 7 days. You never know. :shrug:

I have never been to any of those places either my dh went to disney world and maybe universial but he was probably 6 or 7 and does not remember it. He would not want to go either unless we had a kid he does not know how to act like a kid again he is all so serious and adultish. I watch some cartoons and he is like what are you watching that for that is for kids. (where is a rolling eyes smiley) lol.


----------



## thurl30

Hi Monro, I'm sorry to hear what's happened, I know exactly how you feel, my SIL is going to be anytime I'm certain and I'm dreading it, it's perfectly natural to feel upset and deep down you probably are happy for her your emotions and feelings are just proibably in the way. Anytime you need to rant just come on here and let it out :hugs:

My MIL went in for another MRI today, then we got news that she was sent straight to A&E so my OH and SIL have been at the hospital all night, they just got home, basically the scan has shown a few tumours right by the bottom of her spine, they are going to operate tomorrow morning to remove them, they did say everything is treatable so I'm hoping they are right, will see how things go tomorrow but they are certainly not hanging around which is good.


----------



## monro84

Thurl--thanks so much:cry:.:hugs:
That is good that it is treatable. Wow that is good they are so proactive and wanted to do the surgery that quick. I will be praying for you and your DH and MIL and FIL.:hugs:


----------



## horseypants

monro, i hate that feeling. right now, my childhood friends are all having babies all over facebook and i sometimes have these waves of getting sick to my stomach! yet i cant look away. it's a relief to have the ladies on here to be genuinely happy for. it makes me feel like less of a green monster! thurl, good luck to her. many people do recover from this and i'm pulling for you all.


----------



## monro84

Thank you all so much yall do make me feel better.:hugs: 

On another note, I decided to take my temp just for the hell of it (I temp vag) and it was 99.96:shock:. Ok so I took my temp orally and it was 98.91. How can it be that much of a difference? I did take a drink of water 30 min ago to take my folic.acid but thats it. I am trying to hold long enough to test. :blush:. I will take it again later but all I have been doing is cutting my toenails. Maybe if I am pregnant I just discovered a new symptom :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Monro, after a lot of therapy and large support group sessions, I came to learn that what you're feeling is COMPLETELY and ABSOLUTELY NORMAL for women in our situation, and it hurts even more when it's a family member. You are entitled to anything you're feeling, actually, and you should not feel guilty. It's natural, and the only thing that will begin to lessen these feelings toward pregnant friends and family is when you become pregnant yourself with your actual rainbow baby. That is literally the only thing that has truly helped me so far. And God forbid, if something goes wrong with this pregnancy, I'll be right back to where you are...those feelings of resentment when I hear someone talking about their pregnancy, and the adversive reactions to seeing pregnant ladies, etc. It's a terrible to feel these things, and those feelings are usually followed by guilt...like, "Why can't I just be happy for ________?" Or, "I feel like a crazy person. I feel jealous and bitter." Well, just know that this is a natural response, and it does not make you a terrible person. It makes you NORMAL under the not-so-normal circumstances. 

:hugs: You'll get your time, honey. Your own baby WILL fix this...and I pray it's right around the corner for all of you waiting.


----------



## monro84

Thank you so much wookie that is exactly the way I feel. I know you ladies know it all to well also.:hugs:

Well on a maybe better note. I took a test at 8:30 last night (I had held for 5 hrs) it was an IC and it took a little longer than usual for the dye to go across but there was a light light line that had a hint of pink :shock:. I had nothing to drink at that time. Well b/c I was in disbelife I was like no that is all in my head so while it dried I drank 1 beer (that really made me burpy and gassy even more so than I was which is usually one of the first signs). I took another 2 hrs later after the last at 10:30 and it was lighter then the first one but I still saw a line. 

Now fmu has not been to good for me lately and I have this theory that when the egg starts to implant it lets out abunch of hcg then as it implants it starts to level off to small amounts untill it is deeper and more connected then it starts to put more out. I believe this b/c last night I got the possible light faint positive and a temp dip this moning which I always get when pregnant but fmu nothing.:shrug:

Now I know I am very early I am going by I O'd on cd 13 so I would have been 7 dpo yesterday. Last year when I got a bfp at 8dpo with the twins/triplets I had the same thing happen took a test on 7dpo in the evening and a light but bairly noticable line but there was a line. The next morning nothing. That evening at 8dpo the line was back. I did not get a good bpf till 9dpo at 11:00am so that is why I have my theory and I believe that I am pregnant. 

I emaild the RE and told the nurse about my light line and asked if I could get orders for a blood test and progestrone test with all the blood test. Just to make sure my progestrone is going up accrodingly. I did not take any this cycle just wanted to do it the way I have been with vitamins and baby asprin it worked last time.:winkwink:


----------



## monro84

Well if you want to look at the test from last night I cannot get a good pick of the line but it is there with the naked eye this is also a pic of the test dry they are all the same test. 

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8041/7985454274_9b1a59c011.jpg
9/13/12 5hr hold 8:30 pm by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8459/7985443775_113a95340a.jpg
9/13/12 5hr hold 8:30 pm by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8452/7985453524_8afbfa5a45.jpg
9/13/12 5hr hold 8:30 pm by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8436/7985453300_6dd9a59c4e.jpg
9/13/12 5hr hold 8:30 pm by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8442/7985443093_6fc10bc19c.jpg
9/13/12 5hr hold 8:30 pm by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8449/7985442613_7cedb88530.jpg
9/13/12 5hr hold 8:30 pm by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8442/7985442341_dccf378652.jpg
9/13/12 5hr hold 8:30 pm by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## Emmediva

Ambivalent, The only test I had was the Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) that checked to see if my tubes were open, I had one back around 2000 and then another in 2010, both times my results were fine. In my case I knew I was ovulating, I got my period every month and it was fairly regular, but my boobs stopped hurting around AF so it led me to believe my progesterone was low. Around July last year I started tracking my temps to ensure I was ovulating, I got more serious as time passed and started researching natural fertility supplements. I started taking them in September, I wanted stronger ovulation and to ensure I was indeed ovulating so I took Vitex herbal supplements and got pregnant with my 1st in December but miscarried a couple weeks later, I believe it was due to low progesterone, I didn't have insurance due to a new job so couldn't get access to test nor to a prescription. I continued to take supplements this time changing from Vitex to Soy and got pregnant again in March, I asked my OB/Gyn for Progesterone supplements and she conceded after much insistance on my part. I unfortunately miscarried a couple of days later, this was a chemical though, the egg implanted late around 17dpo, for this cycle I took the soy from cd3-8. I didn't take anything for the following cycle, I was depressed but for April 19th's cycle I changed the dates, I took Soy from cd5-9 and got pregnant in May :happydance: I took progesterone from 3dpo to 16 weeks per doc's orders. 
I wish you the best of luck, TTC to is rollercoaster of emotions, ups & downs but it is so worth it in the end :dust:

NTAT, I second Monro's comment about Fertilaid or Fertility Blend for men, it has been shown to increase sperm count, if youo can't find it, get L-Argenine, it is great for increasing count :thumbup: I would also suggest you take Mucinex to thin your cervical mucus take it beginning one week prior to OV, and also use PreSeed lube if able to. I did get some decent pics, my lil one is not shy at all!! LOL he had his legs spread wide open for us several times :cloud9:


Monro, it is normal to feel anger or resentment towards other pg women. It's great though that you are acknowledging these feelings and working on them. Don't feel bad for telling us how you feel, remember we've all been there :hugs: As for the test, I'm srory I can't see anything, I hope you can see a clear line tomorrow morning, that'd be wonderful!!

BeachChica, thanks I did get some pics, he was moving so much though LOL the tech barely had enough time to freeze the image and save them. This is one active :baby: I actually have 4 pics of his weewee :blush: :haha:

Thurl, chart looks great! Sorry about your in laws.

:wave: hi to anyone I may have missed

AFM, I did the Quad screen Aug 28 at my doc appt, and I got the results yesterday. It all came back normal, no indication of any abormality, thank God. I am now endulging and enjoying my pregnancy :cloud9: I am so in love with my little boy and he's not even here yet :cry:


----------



## Emmediva

Here is my little boy showing his goods :haha: and a profile pic :cloud9:


----------



## horseypants

Emmediva, u r wayyyy more than a teeny tiny bit pregnant mamma, congrats!!!!


----------



## Emmediva

horseypants said:


> Emmediva, u r wayyyy more than a teeny tiny bit pregnant mamma, congrats!!!!

LOL, yeah, I think I may need to change that part of my profile now huh? :blush: I see you are close to ovulating! Good luck catching that egg!!! Go :spermy: GO! :dust:


----------



## wookie130

Emme, a boy! Huge congrats!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks again for the kind messages everyone

Monro fingers crossed for you hun, I hope that line gets darker :hugs:

Emme huge conratulations, your pic is fabulous, so clear too :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave: we are heading out on our boat for the weekend so just wanted to catch up with everyone before we go as internet access is sometimes sketchy! 

NTAL - when you see Prof Q would you mind asking him for some info on the NK cells and how this is tested. I need to provide some info to my doctor about this as it seems they are not really familiar with this procedure in the US. Sounds like you have all of the parks covered!! Hope you have a fabulous time!! Yes, I am very close to Busch Gardens. 

Thurl - I am so happy on how your chart is looking this month!!! Not sure what was going on last month. Definitely keep up the temping!!! FX for you!!! I did get prego one cycle when I stopped BDing like 5 days early too. Thinking about you and your family as you guys go through this tough time. Hoping everything will turn out ok for your MIL. 

Oh Monro - I totally understand that you are upset about your SIL :hugs: Its totally normal. You just have a lot of emotions going on right now and its hard. You will get your rainbow, be strong and don't worry about what's going on with her. Oh regarding your temp, I would only use the temp from the method you normally use to temp and remember it should be your first temp of the day before you step one foot out of bed. I see a slightly line. Did you test again today? 

Emme - were you getting soy from a health food store? If so what brand? I have not been able to find it at my local pharmacy. Great pics!!! So glad things are going so well for you this pregnancy! I am so glad you pregnant girls stay in here to give the rest of us hope. We've all started in the same boat and it's great to see that there is a happy ending to all of this!!!


----------



## Emmediva

Beach, you made me :cry: thanks hun, I'm so thankful all is going good with my bub, especially after all those scares in the first tri :nope: I never in my wildest dreams thought I would make it this far, yet here I am. Never lose hope :hugs: keep your chin up, you will get pg again soon and it will be your rainbow :cloud9: I'm praying for you :hugs: 
Re: Soy, I got mine at Whole Foods, 60 capsules, it has 500mg of soy, 5% Isoflavones, 25mg. I took 3 per night from cd5-9, I wrote down what I took for this pregnancy in my TTC journal, I took several things with the Soy. I took Maca root which supposedly helped since I had recurrent mc's. Pm me your email and I can send you the list of things I took.


----------



## Ambivalent

Thank you, emmediva and beachchica. It isnt until it all goes wrong that you realise just how inexact a science medicine really is. 

I am feeling so fed up and hopeless right now. I am ovulating, i am getting pregnant, but i cant seem to hold on to it. I think i just had my third cp this month, third cycle in a row. Last time i had progesterone suppositories which didnt help, so i dont know what else to do. There are blood tests i have to wait 8 weeks to do from miscarriage, so i have to start the countdown all over again now but i will do hormone profile tests this week. 

My closest friend is 4 months pregnant. They were trying for all of one month before having a perfect pregnancy which is great, but also so hard to be around when i keep failing. I really know how you feel, Monro.


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Monro *- I think we can all relate to how you are feeling. I too have had horrible thoughts about people who have straight forward pregnancies and no issues and claim to understand how I feel. How can they? |Sometimes I think, well maybe they'll lose on and then they'll know how I feel - and that's awful I know :(
My SIL got pregnant 1st try and sailed through her pregnancy (it was the same time as my 1st loss) and her little boy will be 2 in January. So I have a constant reminder when I see him that I should have a baby the same age.
She is going to be trying for her 2nd soon, I dread that day when she tells me she is preggo - I know I will fall apart.
Whilst I'm having a moan, I hate the people on FB who are ALWAYS moaning about being pregnant...

Did you test again - I thought I saw a line on your pics but not sure if I have line eye :wacko:

*Thurl *- I'm so glad they can help your MIL and it's good that they are going to operate as soon as possible. Hope all goes/went well :hugs:

*Horseypants *- As I said above, you are definitely not alone in your feelings. FB does my head in. I have contemplated suspending my account so many times but I'm nosey so don't think I could live without it. I just try to scroll past the negative pregnancy comments.
It is definitely different on here though - the feeling of joy when one of us gets that BFP or a positive scan, its lovely :flower:



wookie130 said:


> Monro, after a lot of therapy and large support group sessions, I came to learn that what you're feeling is COMPLETELY and ABSOLUTELY NORMAL for women in our situation, and it hurts even more when it's a family member. You are entitled to anything you're feeling, actually, and you should not feel guilty. It's natural, and the only thing that will begin to lessen these feelings toward pregnant friends and family is when you become pregnant yourself with your actual rainbow baby. That is literally the only thing that has truly helped me so far. And God forbid, if something goes wrong with this pregnancy, I'll be right back to where you are...those feelings of resentment when I hear someone talking about their pregnancy, and the adversive reactions to seeing pregnant ladies, etc. It's a terrible to feel these things, and those feelings are usually followed by guilt...like, "Why can't I just be happy for ________?" Or, "I feel like a crazy person. I feel jealous and bitter." Well, just know that this is a natural response, and it does not make you a terrible person. It makes you NORMAL under the not-so-normal circumstances.

^^^^ WSS :thumbup: Thank god - we're normal :haha:


*Emme *- thanks for the info, will be buying the drugs in massive quantities if I can find it on holiday. Hope I don't get stopped as a potential drugs dealer on the way home. Peddling drugs to increase sperm count :rofl:
I'd never heard of Mucinex, but will definitely give it a try. I did try cough medicine with Guaifenesin for a couple of months but as it was liquid it made me feel a bit :sick: so as Mucinex is tablets, I can just add it to the list of pills I'm already taking. I do seem to have a lack of EWCM so it would definitely help get those :spermy: on their way! I have Conceive Plus which is similar to PreSeed I think and I have a syringe to get it to where it needs to be :blush: but to be honest I don't always use it as its a bit of a passion killer tbh!!

Oh, and your little man is certainly not shy - look at his weewee :haha:
Gorgeous pics hun :hugs:

*Beach *- Enjoy your boat trip. Oh to be able to just get on a boat at the weekend and enjoy some good weather. I hate the UK for its crap summers!
I am jealous that you live in such a wonderful place too but I suppose its not that special if you live there all the time iykwim.

I will definitely get as much info from Prof Q as I can. As far as I know and have been explained, it is a uterine biopsy whereby they take a sample of your lining and test it for levels of NK cells (which we all have naturally to fight infection). They can do a blood test too but the levels in your blood may not correspond to the levels in your uterus so its not known if that is accurate enough to be trusted.

*Ambivalent *- :hugs: to you, I know how you are feeling. Its tough. As my DH has a low sperm count, it takes me aaggges to get pregnant and it is so frustrating when people get pregnant quickly and have no issues. The hard part for me is that they don't realise how lucky they are and that any one of us on here would give our right arm to be that care free about TTC and pregnancy. As I've said before and I'll say again, I truly do not know how I would have coped with what I have been through without BnB and all of you girls. It makes me realise that I am not the only one to have issues and that sharing our problems and helping each other is working wonders for me.

And you are right, fertility is a bit of an unknown quantity when things go wrong. I understand your frustration as I have had all of the tests (apart from NK) and they all came back clear :dohh: so WTF is going wrong?!! Chin up chuck, we're all here for you :hugs:

*AFM *- went to a surprise 30th birthday party last night and had a couple of drinks - feel rough this morning as I haven't been drinking much lately due to the diet. Feel guilty too as not been too good diet wise this past week. Not going to get on the scales :nope:

No sign of O yet despite feeling achy ovaries the other day - not in a rush to be honest. Only just starting to feel normal again.
Packing today I think... plus taking Milo (my doggy furbaby) for his cut and blow. I don't know what I would do without him. A cuddle off my baby makes everything better :cloud9:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Just checked out the nutritional content of DH's Wellman Conception tablets and they contain the following. Says per 2 tablets but dosage is one per day which I find odd.

Would an additional dose of L-Arginine be best? Not sure what the recommended dosage of this is for sperm volume but 5mg per tablet doesn't sound like much!

Lycopene Extract	1.5 mg
Peruvian Maca Extract	250 mg
Pine Bark Extract	30 mg
Octacosanol	3 mg
Inositol	40 mcg
L-Glutathione	2.5 mg
L-Arginine	10 mg
Siberian Ginseng Extract	30 mg
Co-enzyme Q10	2 mg
L-Carnitine Tartrate	50 mg
Citrus Bioflavonoids	10 mg
Vitamin A (2500 IU)	750 &#956;g RE
Vitamin D3 (as 600 IU)	15 &#956;g	
Vitamin E	30 mg - &#945; TE
Vitamin C	90 mg
Thiamin (Vitamin B1)	12 mg
Riboflavin (Vitamin B2)	5 mg
Niacin (Vitamin B3)	18 mg NE
Vitamin B6	10 mg	714
Folacin (Folic Acid)	400 &#956;g
Vitamin B12	75 &#956;g	
Biotin	150 &#956;g
Pantothenic Acid	10 mg
Magnesium	60 mg
Iron	6 mg
Zinc	15 mg
Copper	1000 &#956;g
Manganese	0.5 mg
Selenium	150 &#956;g
Chromium	50 &#956;g


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello lovely ladies, am back from a really fab time in Corfu - gorgeous villa, we had some friends come with us for the first half, great food, the island is so pretty. Ah lovely!! And loads of bd'ing!! The OPKs worked really well, as the 2nd line got darker my dh was really onboard, I think he liked seeing the "evidence" and hard proof of ov. So he was really proactive with bd'ing too, some for holiday fun too!!

Anyway, the OPKs showed I ov'd a little later (CD19/20), so I'm waiting until the end of the weekend to start the prog. Feeling really positive and probably setting myself up for disappointment but I'm hoping that as it's my Birthday weekend (party tonight, actual tomorrow, woo), a little bit of holiday magic too thrown in, that maybe this month is the month!! 

Just catching up with everything, I'm still reading through the posts. Beach, absolutely devastated for you, so so sorry about your sad news. Those docs better cooperate with testing for NK cells, I hope you don't have to fight for what you should get anyway. I so hope everything works out for you, you deserve the best. Hope your time on the boat is relaxing and spending time with your dh helps you both.

Hope everyone else is well - Thurl, Monro, Lady, NSN, NTAL, Nicki, Emme (great news and a little boy, yay), Ambivalent - welcome and thanks for the info on the liquefaction - hoping that it'll be ok for my dh too.

Gotta go now and get ready to party!! Had my nails done, getting my hair styled later. Yay party xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Meant to say hi to Lexi too...sounds crap that your work is do busy. Make sure you don't work too hard, they will have to do without you soon, don't let them wear you out x


----------



## thurl30

Beach thanks for the help with my chart, I am much happier with it this cycle too, I know it's a late O but atleast it's an O (or it looks like it anyway). Have a lovely relaxing trip you really deserve it :hugs:

Ambivalent sorry you are feeling down, it's so hard especially when people close to you are pregnant, you will get there hun :hugs:

NTAT good to hear you let your hair down, don't worry about the scales it happens and next week is a new week :hugs:

Soop glad you had a great holiday, and fab news about feeling positive, it makes such a difference to getting through those days before testing, have a great time at the party and wishing you a very happy birthday :hugs:

Afm, I went to my first ever doctors appointment for my fertility this morning, I was absolutely bricking it and honestly just thought they would say go away and lose weight, but the doctor was so lovely and she does think I probably do have pcos, but I am having the 21 day blood test on Monday morning (I will actually be on day 33 then!!) but FF says I have only just O'd so this test should confirm whether I have or not, she has also sent off a referral for me to have an ultrasound on my ovaries so just have to wait for that appointment to come through, it was quite an emotional appointment but I am so happy that I have finally told someone about my issues :) 

Hope everyone has a great weekend xx


----------



## BeachChica

Emme- thanks for the info the soy. I will send my emai address so you can send my a list of your small pharmacy! :winkwink:

Ambi- :hugs: so sorry you ate feeling down, I know it's hard.

NTAT- yes we do take the weather here for granted sometimes but one thing I o hate is all the hurricanes!!!

Oh Soop so glad you had an awesome time on your vacation! And glad you got a lot of BDing in!!! I really hope this is your month!!! happy birthday also!! What a great present that would be!

Thurl- glad you are starting some testing. I hope you get some answers. Did you take your chart with you? My doc likes to see mine and I always feel like any extra info I can provide helps!!


----------



## thurl30

No I didn't take my chart with me, but when I go back and see her after my ultrasound I will take them just in case she wants to see them. Taking my temp has really chilled me out though, I no longer spend a fortune on pg tests because I know there isn't any chance, where as before I was always stressing with the am I or aren't I, thanks again for all your help with it x


----------



## ayclobes

Emme - I am a couple weeks behind you! I had the Quad test 8/29 and the results came back normal also! 

Monro - I can see it in the first couple pictures, but after that I have to look kinda hard --i think b/c the lighting is weird? but my first few bfps at 7/8/9 dpo looked like that! GL!


----------



## BeachChica

thurl30 said:


> No I didn't take my chart with me, but when I go back and see her after my ultrasound I will take them just in case she wants to see them. Taking my temp has really chilled me out though, I no longer spend a fortune on pg tests because I know there isn't any chance, where as before I was always stressing with the am I or aren't I, thanks again for all your help with it x

I actually like to temp too, it really makes me feel like I know what's going on with my body, when to expect AF etc. :thumbup: I think your chart is looking great this month!!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Beach, I just got back from the hospital to have my blood test, she is checking all sorts like fsh, lh, day 21 progesterone, testosterone, even my thyroid and glucose, I feel like I am having a little MOT :) How are you doing now?


----------



## BeachChica

That's great Thurl- when will you get your results back? I am doing fine, had a nice relaxing weekend out on our boat with DH. Just anxiously awaiting my tissue results back. I have a post-op appt this Thursday with my RE but I don't think my tissue results would be back so soon.


----------



## thurl30

Good to hear you had a relaxing weekend, did they give you any idea how long your results will take? I really really hope you get some kind of answer :hugs: I am waiting for an ultrasound appointment, my doctor then said when I have had my ultrasound to book an appointment for about a week later, and she should then have all my results back, she did say she thought the results would confirm what I already know (i.e she would be able to diagnose me with pcos). I am just praying that my ultrasound shows normalish ovaries, if they are completely wrecked with cysts then she said I would have a much harder time of it, so all I can do is wait at the mo


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Soop *- glad you enjoyed your holiday. How was the party? :hugs:

*Ayclobes *- blimey, nearly 19 weeks, I remember you getting your BFP. Hope you're doing well :hugs:

*Beach *- glad you had a good time on the boat - hope you can get some answers from your appointment this week. :hugs:

*Thurl *- I recently went through all those tests when I was referred to the FS back in April. Its quite reassuring to be looked after (that's how I felt anyway). I have had all sorts of tests and procedures and so far everything has come back clear. Which is good, but quite frustrating as it would have been nice to get some answers.
Good luck for your ultrasound :hugs:

*AFM *- busy packing, not much to report. No sign of ov so not sure when that'll be. TBH, I'm going to be NTNP for a bit so not testing, but I normally know when its going to happen as my ovaries ache.


----------



## thurl30

Thanks NTAT, did they suspect you might have pcos then? or was this just testing to check your levels?


----------



## monro84

Hi ladies:wave: how was everyones weekend?

Emme--Love the pic of your little boy do you have a name yet?:flower:

Thrul--Yeah for O. That is great you got to see the dr hope you get your answers asap and not more question. :hugs:

Beach-- OOH boat sounds fun and relaxing I would LOOOVVVVEE if me and DH was able to do something like that. His parents did stuff like that and that is how is little bro was conceived in the middle of the chesapeake bay :haha:.

Ambivalent--That is how I am feeling right now hopeless. So sorry you had another, that is good about the hormone test though. 

NTAT--I went to a suprise 40th birthday party this weekend had a few drinks also:winkwink:. I might have gotten my DH to start taking pills again. Almost everytime I have fallen pregnant he was taking mens one a day vitamins. So maybe that is the key:shrug:. I bet you will get your sticky bfp with the ntnp alot less stress. I wish I could go back to doing that but with my way of thinking if you don't bd close to or on O day I feel like I wasted an O (silly I know) and the whole month would be wasted for me. Like if I don't get my bfp before Nov. my dh is going on a hunting trip to Missouri then on the 3rd and I am going to be on cd 14 on the 1st (if my cycles stay with me Oing on the cd 14) my earliest would be Oct 31st (halloween great my mom would love that:rolleyes: she is very very religious and thinks it is an evil day and you should just stay at home locked up on that day lol:haha: well maybe not that bad) lastest I could O would be 3rd (unless I get pregnant next month and have another early loss then it would screw everything up.:growlmad:)

Soop--That is great your DH wanted to be so proactive. Hope you coverd all the necessary areas.:winkwink:

AFM--Not sure what that test was about b/c BFN on all others:cry:. I even took one 2 hrs right after it and it had a lot lighter line but I could still see one. My temp never went back up then next day so maybe progestrone had a role to play in it this time. I still believe my theory that when the egg starts to implant it lets out a lot of hcg maybe enought to register like 5 to 7 on a blood test.:shrug: I might have actually caught it when it was starting to implant but it failed to implant all the way:shrug: I was 7 dpo in the evening when I took the test and before I even took it I began having symptoms, gas, burping, heartburn, tired and even vivid dreams (and I did not know it was a symptom) lasted 2 days and then they were gone. My dh invited his bro and SIL over to visit and his bro said they could not come because the youngest and my SIL was sick. My Dh was like what kind of sick and his bro was like she is pregnant when he told me that I was like :dohh: well duh we already know that. 
Bless her heart she really does try to be nice (i think). She text me and asked if I wanted to come and look at some decorations and curtains for our new house. I told her not this wkend maybe next she said great we can cook out and her dh is off that day. Then she decided to volunteer info and procedes to tell me that her pregnancy has her all messed up b/c she has had morning sickness and a cold. I really don't think she is rubbing it in my face I really just think that she was trying to make convo and she is excited so tries to mention it alot (Now that I think about it I did the same to her thing last time I was pregnant):blush: I really think it was the excitement for me (eventhough I still thought it was not going to stick) so I want to believe it was the same for her. But instead of using anything realted to pregnancy just say you are sick and nausas (I will know why). But in her defence it was after my DH talked to his bro so maybe she was trying to explain why they could not make it. 
What is really going to break my heart is if she has twins unless they are twin boys then I am going to lmao :muaha: I know I am bad:blush:


----------



## NewToAllThis

thurl30 said:


> Thanks NTAT, did they suspect you might have pcos then? or was this just testing to check your levels?

No, mine was recurrent miscarriage testing but I do wonder if they thought I may have pcos as I am 'larger than I should be!'


----------



## NewToAllThis

Monro - hope your DH decides to take the supplements. Why is he so against them?
Not sure how long the NTNP will last as I.think like you, its wasted O's. Been trying for three years now though so fed up of testing and monitoring everything - need a break.


----------



## thurl30

Monro sorry about your tests, your theory does make sense, your not out yet though the :witch: hasn't shown yet has she? I haven't experienced the SIL being pg thing yet but I don't think it's far off, she is desperate but her dh isn't so keen, but I think with everything that has happened with my MIL they will go for it sooner rather than later, I am literally dreading it, I sound awful don't I but when it's family it feels too close so I think I know how you feel, sending lots of :hugs: and :dust:

NTAT did they find anything out from your blood test? :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

No, everything came back 'normal' :shrug:


----------



## thurl30

Oh :( well hopefully your next bfp will be your rainbow :hugs: I'm overweight too, it's a nightmare because it's proving so hard to lose, your ticker looks good though :)


----------



## Ambivalent

"I wish I could go back to doing that but with my way of thinking if you don't bd close to or on O day I feel like I wasted an O (silly I know) and the whole month would be wasted for me." oh Monro, how well put. Thats how i think, but i need to not be pregnant for 8 weeks straight for certain blood tests. And considering i have been pregnant for some period of time every month since June, i dont know how thats going to happen unless i can make myself 'waste' an ovulation. 
I did hormone tests and anti mullarian yesterday so 3-5 days until results. Has anybody here had any significant results from these tests before? 

Boating sounds good. I dont know about you all, but i feel like all i do is obsess about pregnancy. I need a hobby that isnt googling reasons for misscarriage. (but on that topic, i found a really interesting article about recurrent early miscarriages which says it could be because your body isnt selective enough with the eggs it allows to implant https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19361432 )


----------



## NewToAllThis

thurl30 said:


> Oh :( well hopefully your next bfp will be your rainbow :hugs: I'm overweight too, it's a nightmare because it's proving so hard to lose, your ticker looks good though :)

I've tried (and failed) at every diet going but so far have been.doing well just calorie counting. I use an app on my phone called myfitnesspal and its amazing.
It works out how many calories you should be eating to like weight and you input EVERYTHING that passes your lips. It even allows you to scan barcodes.
There is a recipe builder whereby if you're making something, you input all the ingredients and it tells you how many calories per portion.

Try it, I love it. And you can go on the main website and sync between that and the app.
:thumbup:


----------



## thurl30

NTAT that sounds good, I'm about to get started again on Slimming World, that works for me but I just have this absolute addiction to naughty food so I tend to creep off the plan, however a baby is my motivation and so nothing will get in my way this time :) 

Today is my second wedding anniversary, and my second due date. We are going out for the day, not sure where yet but will see where the car takes us, we are having dinner at home tonight and will definately light a candle tonight for our lost angel like we did for the first :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

NTAT- I use FF when I am dieting too. It's really a great app. When you see you calories going down for the day, it really makes you think twice before putting something in your mouth!!! 

Thurl - Happy Anniversary! Sorry it's going to be a tough day! I am on the edge of my seat waiting for you tests to one back, I see you had a temperature drop today but I get that around the same time when I have implantation. :thumbup:

Ambi- it might be good to give your body a little bit of a break during your testing. 

Monro- I see your temp is still up, ny sign of AF? Oh I hope this is it or you!!!

:wave: how is everyone else doing?


----------



## monro84

NTAT--He was fine with taking vitamins he did not like that he had to eat with them or it would make him sick. But the reason he stopped taking them was he started having bad stomach cramps and was going to the bathroom like 5 times a day. He went to the dr and had a ct done b/c the dr thought it might be diverticulitus but it did not show anything on the ct. Gave him some antibiotics and he got better. His clients are alot of drs so he was telling one of them that the problems did not start till he started taking the vitamins:dohh:. His client said well if that is what you think is causing it then stop them and he did. But what is weird is I noticed the last 3 or 4 times I got pregnant he was on vitamins so that got me thinking. I got him gernic last time so I thing I will get him the mens one aday like he use to take. He still does not want the fertiliad for men:growlmad:. 
I totally understand about the testing and monitoring I use to not have to that much b/c I would get gassy pains before O and day of O and would spot looks like spotting came back this cycle so thats good. I have been at this sinc Feb 2010 so it will be 3 yrs for me too soon. :(

Thurl--Af has not shown up yet suppose to Fri or definatly by Sat.(that is if FF was right the first time) but I would put my money on Fri. :(. Test this morning nothing. I think I am through testing and I was taking left over progestrone and I think I am stopping that b/c my stomach is cramping and I am really gassy and I think the progestrone is doing it. 
That sounds like me and my dh at the beginning I was desperate and he was not ready :dohh:. 
Happy anniversary!! That sounds so fun just to go where the car takes you I would love to do that. 

Ambivalent-- If you are starting testing for RPL. Have them follow your blood down to where it is almost neg. Then you will more than likely start af then wait another week and you shoul not have any hcg left. I was told after my last mmc with the twins/triplets that I would have to wait 6 wks after my neg blood test. I was very confused and faught with them when it became neg and I got visited by af. Well I called the RE that I was being refered to and talked to the nurse ( I was just calling to see if I needed to stop what I was taking b/4 the test) I asked her about waiting 6 wks after and she said I did not have to and there was no reason to wait as long as the blood test was neg and since I already got af. I got the test done the first visit which was I think end of nov on the 29 then I had saline ultrasound on cd 8 when all my test came back normal and they found a septate had surgery the next week. So I got eveything done in Dec if I had waited the whole 6 wks it would have been the end of Jan before I would have been through with everything and my deductable was already met so everything was paid 100% and it would have rolled over and I would have had a big bill if I had waited. 
Good luck with all your test hope you find an answer.


Beach--Thanks but I doubt it is.:cry: I think I am going to try EPO and maybe even Meca root next month I just got to find out when to take both. My fertial cm seemed no exsistant this cycle so that might have been the problem, and so did my sex drive and usually around O I am all for it so I heard meca root can increase sex drive. Tested this morning and still neg so even thought it can happen I am pretty sure I am out. Should start af Fri if I O'd on cd 13 or Sat if 14 but I am pretty sure Fri. And temp is up that high b/c I took the left over progestone this cycle start at 9dpo so I am quiting that b/c it is giving me gas cramps and bloating. :growlmad:
How are you doing?:flower:


----------



## Emmediva

Ayclobes, yup you are not too far behind me, do you have your anamoly ultrasound date yet? DO you want to find out the sex of the baby?

Monro, thanks hun, we are undecided on Jonathan or Nathan :cloud9: sorry to hear you got bfn on your other tests, has the :witch: arrived? About your SIL, it is very hrd listening to someone that has gotten pregnant easily while we struggle, so your feelings are totally normal. Re: EPO and Maca, you can take EPO from cd3 - till ovulation is confirmed, it is not safe to take afterwards because it can cause uterine contractions, I recommend Mucinex to increase cm, it really works, since I normally O around cd 15 I started taking it around cd 9 and stopped once OV was confirmed. I took Maca root from cd3 - 11dpo, it's supposed to help if you've had recurrent miscarriages.

NTAT, I am over weight as well, I found the only thing that helped me lose weight was eating artichoke hearts and taking artichoke capsules. It's a vegetable that naturally helps you get rid of fat, how it works I do not know but it does.

Soop, I hope you caught that egg :dust: :dust:


Thurl, happy second anniversary, good idea on lighting candles for your lil angels 

Beach, what'd you think about my mini pharmacopia? It's not too much eh :haha:

Ambilent, I agree with Beach about giving your body a break during testing :flower: 


Lexi and Wooks, how are you ladies doing?

Andrea and Lady, I know you ladies are busy with your :baby: hope all is going ok :flower:

AFM, I went to the doctor yesteday, I had some sharp pains, like lightning bolts/pinching on my abdomen, mainly on the left but sometimes smack in the middle. It wasn't bad pain and didn't last for more than 2 or 3 seconds but it was bothersome, so I went to make sure all was ok. I was told it was round ligament pain and that I have a bladder infection :dohh: great! So I am just waiting on them to send the prescription to my pharmacy so I can pick it up. Oh how about this morning, I felt my baby move while lying my hand on my tummy?! It was so surreal! I mean I've been feeling him move for awhile now but hadn't felt from the outside :cloud9: I am looking forward to feeling him again later when I get home, I hope he cooperates :winkwink:


----------



## lexi374

Congrats on team :blue: Emme i hope you managed to find some nice bits while shopping. Sorry about the uti that sucks. :hugs:

Soop so glad you had a fab hol and got lots of bd in, you sound really positive and i feel positive for you this month! How was the party? :hugs:

Thurl happy anniversary :flower: Yay you def ovd this month!

Ambi all my recurrent miscarriage testing was clear, but i have high levels of NK cells in the uterus. I was on steroids and progesterone for this pregnancy. :hugs:

Ntat i hope you have a fantastic time in florida! :hugs:

Cant remember who said about feeling bad about other people announcing their pregnancies etc, everything you said is perfectly normal and i think we have all had those feelings at some time or another. TTC AND RM is soul destroying sometimes. :cry:

Beach how are you hun? Still gathering info about nk cells? :hugs:

Ayc are you staying team yellow? :hugs:

Lady and Nsn pics of bubs please :hugs:

Wookie, horsey, monro, noto, nicki and everyone else :hi: x

Afm getting bigger, really hungry the last couple of weeks! Still tired still sleeping like crap! My bf had her baby yest, she was 5 days over due in labour 20 hours then emergency c section! Not quite the birth she had planned but anyway they are both ok. They called her Jada and she was 8lb 10oz! :cloud9:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Thanks Beach, I'm going to be bricking it when I get all my results back, but I reckon I am atleast a month and a half away from that because my friend had an ultrasound recently and there was a six week wait, will be sure to let you know as soon as I know anything :thumbup:

Monro you're not out yet, hang in there hun this might still turn out to be your bfp :hugs:

Emme sorry to hear about your infection, the round ligament pain sounds a bit rough too, but.... you saw him moving from the outside :happydance:

Lexi good news to hear your bf had her baby safely, a few people I know recently had their babies and didn't even nearly have the straight forward birth they were hoping for either. Sounds like you are doing well hun, have you started on a nursery for the baby?

Afm, I'm a little annoyed, I don't know whether I have O'd or not. My temp has dropped for the last 2 days, and so I am expecting af very soon, perhaps I just had a short LP or I have prog issues? I just don't know what to think anymore :shrug:


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, I haven't purchased anything yet :blush: I think my mom's superstitions about buying anything prior to 7 months has rubbed off :dohh: I went to a store and saw the cutest onesies, I SOOO wanted to get them but then I got scared and didn't :dohh: Have you purchased anything for your princess?
Aww :cloud9: newborn baby for your friend, I'm glad all turned out ok. 

Thurl, I looked at your chart and maybe you aren't ovulating strong enough? Have you taken Vitex or Soy to help with ovulation? You may want to look into that hun.

AFM, I started my antibiotics for the UTI last night, I am not happy about taking meds while pg, I am wary about putting anything in my body that may affect my :baby: but alas I have to fight the infection.

How about we purchased a King size bed over the weekend, we had a Queen size bed with our bedroom set but I am sleeping with a pillow between my legs now and we needed the room because of that. Anyway, OH set it up on Sunday, it&#8217;s just the mattress, box springs and the frame, no foot board or head board. He set it up but it wasn&#8217;t centered so I pushed it and centered it. Well Tuesday night we are sleeping and around 1 a.m. I hear a BOOM, and the middle section of the bed collapses! OH immediately asks if I am ok, and I am shaken but ok and am laughing LOL. So I ask him if he&#8217;s going to fix it, he says no it&#8217;s late and it&#8217;s really not that bad :dohh: I go along with it but not even 5 minutes later, I have to PEE! So I try to get up, and fall back on the bed :rofl: and I try again... and nope not happening :haha: I look around trying to grasp something (the Queen bed had a head board I could hold on to) to propel myself with :haha: but found nothing, so I fell back LOL, I felt like a beached whale :rofl: By this time OH has turned on the light and is seeing me fail at my effort to get up from the bed, so we both start laughing, mind you it&#8217;s 1:30 a.m now LOL. He helped me out of bed so I could go pee while he fixed the bed. Yesterday while I was at work I could not stop laughing every time I remembered the incident. Oh the things we go through while pregnant :rofl:


----------



## thurl30

Emme your story really made me laugh out loud, how funny, is the bed all fixed now?

I took soy this cycle and the last one, it clearly doesn't work for me, I have actually decided to scrap all my vitamins now, I think they have really messed with my cycle, the cycles I got pregnant were ones where I wasn't taking anything, I think I will just wait for the doctors to figure out what's wrong with me and take what I need to then :shrug: Thanks for looking at my chart, I'm still getting to grips with it x


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, maybe try Soy but use 75 mg from CD 4-8 or 5-9? Don't increase it, since that can actually delay OV. When are you going to the doctors? It's so frustrating when you don't know what's going on :hugs:
About the bed, yeah it's fixed, I haven't told OH that it was my fault it collapsed since I had moved it previously but hadn't adjust the middle section :blush: that's going to be our little secret :haha: Can you imagine if we'd been :sex: that would've been hilarious!!! :rofl:


----------



## thurl30

I took 80mg on CD3 - CD7 this cycle, but I think I am going to not take anything next cycle to just see what my body does naturally, I started vitamins in January so it's been a while, hopefully I will have some answers about PCOS towards the end of my next cycle :) 

Good to hear your bed is all fixed now :haha:


----------



## Emmediva

Sounds like a good plan, since you took the same amount for the 5 cd's :thumbup: I hope the doctors can tell you something or better yet, give you something to take. Is your OH taking anything?


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone - I'm back! So much to catch up on here.

Beach, how are you doing? You sound like a strong cookie and I'm sure you are going to get through this. I really hope that further tests uncover something for you.

Soop - welcome back from your hols too. Sounds like you had a fab holiday with lots of :sex: at the right time. So hoping for a lucky holiday / birthday bfp for you.

Emme - yay for team blue! It must be so exciting to find out the sex. Happy shopping :)

Thurl good luck with trying the 'natural' route. If the vits aren't working and are messing with your cycle it can't hurt to give it a try can it. Fx for you. I hope you had a lovely anniversary x

Monro, I know what you mean about being jealous about others. We all seem to be surrounded by pg peeps don't we. My brother called to tell me his wife is pg literally an hour after I got my last bfp. I don't think I'd have handled it so well if I hadn't have just seen that line. Some people do have it so lucky, my SIL only realised she was pg at 9 weeks and when she went for her 12 week scan was already 14 weeks. How lovely would it be if that happened. I'm at just over 6 weeks and going slowly mad!!

Ambi, I so know what you mean about not wanting to waste an ovulation, its so hard. but I think it comes to a point where missing one cycle might be worth it if it brings you some answers. I had tests after my 3rd mmc, all 'normal', but we took a break for about 6 months and I have to say it did us the world of good. Fx for you.

NTAT, how are you bearing up Hun? Sounds as though your holiday has come at the perfect time. Enjoy.

Wookie, horsey, ayclobes, NSNS, lady...eek everyone I've missed, hello lovely ladies.

Afm, Had a fab time in Italy, i love it there. Spent two nights in Rome then 6 nights on the coast staying with a friend's family. Lots of relaxing and beach time. The only thing that tainted the holiday at all was my big fat negative head. Unfortunately I had no symptoms whatsoever. Nothing. I did the usual google '6 weeks pregnant no symptoms' and it was full of of 'I have no symptoms, just sore boobs' or 'I feel nothing, just tiredness' and I wanted to yell at the ladies writing this that THEY ARE SYMPTOMS. I actually had none! Zilch.I spent pretty much the whole week convinced the pg has already gone wrong. I've had trouble sleeping for over thinking. I just wish there was a switch to turn my head off.

Anyway, feeling better now I'm back. Being at works helps as it keeps my mind off it, and I have had a teeny bit of queasiness yesterday and today :) just mildly but I love it. Dr is doing hcg tests so by next week we should know if things are heading in the right direction. Will try not to go mad between now and then. X


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Emme :hugs:

Nicki welcome back hun :) good to hear you had a lovely hols, try not to worry about the symptoms, you were queasy so that's a good sign! Good to have you back :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

Nicki, welcome back, I'm glad you had fun on your vacation. Regarding the symptoms, I wouldn't worry too much, I had no symptoms at first, my boob soreness dissappeared around 5 weeks, I remember poking and prodding them trying to see if they were sore, then thinking that's what made them a little sore :dohh: No morning sickness, queasiness for me till around 10 weeks or so, and then only like 3 or 4 times. No constipation either, I am as normal as ever. So you see, you don't necessarily have to have pregnancy symptoms for a pregnancy to be progressing :hugs: 
Welcome back :flower:


----------



## thurl30

Emme really sorry I didn't realise you asked about my OH, no he isn't taking anything, he used to take Pregnacare conception but he got fed up with that after a few months, he said they weren't worth it which to be honest I agree with after my experience taking them, he does have some macca in the cupboard but is yet to take it, I think he is a bit nervous about what it will do to him :haha:

I'm feeling a bit better today because my temp has gone back up, I feel a bit more normal again :)

How are you doing? is your infection getting any better?

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Emme your words are v reassuring.
Thanks Thurl.

Have noticed a teeny bit of spotting but I think it's linked to the progesterone. I don't push it in too far tho. It ranges in colour from light pink, to orangey (!), to light brown. Not that much of it but all mixed in with the progesterone gunk. I think I recall some of you ladies saying this happened to you.

I have decided to get a private scan on Sunday. I really don't want another internal one if poss, or to spend hours waiting like you have to do on the nhs, I find it such a horrible experience. So am splashing out. Feels good to have it lined up but I'm very nervous. Will be 7 weeks 2 days on Sunday.


----------



## ayclobes

Nicki yay to be back from your holiday! and i remember i spotted for a week or 2 at 6w and i was on progesterone until i was 13w. if you are spotting brown, it is usually old blood. It depends what kind of progesterone you are on too, i was on the gel stuff when i got pregnant in september and mmc nov--and i had the salmon colored discharge. I felt like i'd never get out of the 1st tri! and now, im almost halfway done with this pregnancy...time flies!


----------



## Emmediva

*Thurl*, I haven't really read up on Macca and male fertility so don't know much about it, I do know L-Argenine is great for sperm.

I am liking the temp spike chick!! I hope the dip was implantation, fingers crossed for you!!

I'm not sure about my UTI getting better, you see I never really had symptoms, but I have noticed today my urine is flourescent yellow :wacko: weird LOL. 

*Nicki*, I had spotting (pink/red) at 7 weeks & 9 weeks, then some bleeding (red) at 11+2, mine was related to a sensitive cervix. Ask your doctor if you may have that. 

AFM, 22 weeks today!!! :happydance: :yipee: and feeling the baby move more every day, he is so active after I eat it's crazy! I felt him move on the outside for the first time Monday morning, and I've felt him off & on since then, he doesn't cooperate when I want to tell OH so he can feel :haha:


----------



## monro84

Emme--Both are great names any reason you picked them (family names, or just liked them ). Af might have arrived I went to the bathroom a few hrs ago and wipped and there was red but not much I put in a light flow tampon though. Hopfully this is cd 1 so I can get started with this cycle. I am going to take EPO and maca root. I'm not sure how effecive the maca root will be b/c it is GNC brand (I heard you need alot of the pills if it is not pure :shrug:). Thank you for all the info. I heard good and bad things about mucinex. I did try the robatessum (the right kind with only the ingrediant starting with a G):winkwink:. It did not do anything different. I tried last cycle to drink alot of water. I was dryer then then I have ever been. I tried the Fertile CM pills off amazon but only tooke them a month becasue it gave me bad cramps and heavier af. I guess we will see if EPO works. What all effects does Maca root do. I know it balances hormones, boost sex drive, and maybe gives you energy :shrug: Good luck with the round ligament glad that is all it is.:hugs: So great yo can feel the baby move.:happydance: So funny about the bed I lol'd.:haha:. My mom actually bought something for a baby girl a little bit ago. It would be nice if that could happen. I have not bought anything though. Not pregnant yet:dohh:

Did not know that about artichokes I love the hearts but like stuffed artichoke better.:winkwink:

Lexi--thats great not long now 15 wks or less:happydance:

Thurl --thank you but I don't think it is turning into anything this month I have a good feeling about next though.:winkwink: Yeah your temp went back up:happydance:. When are you suppose to start? FX it was the eggy getting cozy. :flower:

Nick--That is great you got a scan lined up I bet you will see your little beans heart beating away.:hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Nicki sending you lots and lots of luck for your scan Sunday, I don't blame you at all for getting a private one it will be much nicer, can't wait to hear about it :hugs:

Emme that's great you are feeling baby move alot, lots of my friends said that when they tried to get dh to feel it the baby stopped moving, cheeky monkey hey :haha:

Monro I am 11dpo today and I don't actually know how long my LP is (this is the first cycle ever that I have been able to call myself dpo!) and my temp dropped this morning, if it's anywhere near normal then hopefully af will be here by Monday, and then I can start again. Has your af arrived yet?

I got my ultrasound appt through today, it's on 8th October. I also got a letter from my gp today to say my blood results are back and they want to discuss the results with me, I have made an appointment with them for 13th so they should have my ultrasound results as well as bloods.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Thurl--Oh thats great for you finally some answers. I think by tonight if not then definitly tomorrow it should arrive. I used a light flow tampon and it was not to much on it last night. I used one this morning also and used a q tip to check :blush: and there was some red on it but not alot so if I don't start today then I guess I did O on cd 14 and that would put 15 dpo tomorrow which is the day I usually start I have been having beginning cramps I am thinking it will happen tonight. I tested the morning of 13 day or 12 dpo and nothing so I doubt I will get a bfp I guess if I have not started by tomorrow night I will test Sun moning but temp is still low so I am 99.999% sure I am not pregnant. :cry:. I am postive about next cycle though.:happydance:


----------



## Emmediva

:flower:Monro, I just liked the names, my OH does not want our child to have his name, he doesn't like his name :haha: I wrote down some names I liked and OH said he liked how those sound, he also liked Jeremy but I didn't like it. We picked out names awhile back, boys and girls names since we didn't know what we were having, for girl I wanted Sophia Elizabeth or Amberly Rose/Grace. I got Macca root from GNC and it worked good for me I think :winkwink: Sorry you think AF is arriving, but happy you are so positive about the next cycle. 

Thurl, good that you got your ultrasound appt, I hope everything's ok. Not long till that appt and the one with the results :thumbup: time flies. 

Nicki, wishing you lots of luck for Sunday's scan!! :dust:

Hope everyone has a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Ambivalent

monro84 said:


> Beach--Thanks but I doubt it is.:cry: I think I am going to try EPO and maybe even Meca root next month I just got to find out when to take both. My fertial cm seemed no exsistant this cycle so that might have been the problem, and so did my sex drive and usually around O I am all for it so I heard meca root can increase sex drive. Tested this morning and still neg so even thought it can happen I am pretty sure I am out. Should start af Fri if I O'd on cd 13 or Sat if 14 but I am pretty sure Fri. And temp is up that high b/c I took the left over progestone this cycle start at 9dpo so I am quiting that b/c it is giving me gas cramps and bloating. :growlmad:
> How are you doing?:flower:

I went through a phase a couple of months ago of buying pretty much any supplement anybody mentioned on this forum, including EPO. I haven't really been taking it much though until this cycle and have noticed ABUNDANT EWCM. Which is confusing as I am only 9 days in to my cycle so I should have a week to go until ovulation. Still though, it seems to really work. 


I got my hormone profile test back this week. The nurse was happy to tell me my results were 'very very good' which is a) great! and b) so frustrating as it means we are no closer to finding and fixing the problem. :dohh:


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry guys, selfish post today.

I'm back from the scan and totally more confused than when I went.

The good news was... There was a heart beat, a fetal pole, yolk sac etc, and everything was in proportion.

The bad news (from my point of view) is that the measurements are all in line with a baby that is 6 wks 3 days. I KNOW that I am 7 wks 2 days today. The sonographer kept saying maybe I'd got my dates wrong, it was quite common but I'm pretty sure about when I ovd give or take a day so to be a whole week out has totally freaked me out. 

DH is delighted cus he saw a heartbeat. I on the other hand think this was a bad outcome and am waiting for it all to go wrong. I am not sure what this means and am totally confused.

I thought this scan was going to reassure me but am feeling worse than before. We have cancelled going to see DHs family and I'm back home on the sofa. Blurgh


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Nicki...hmmm. The only thing I can say, is this happened to one of my best friends in real life. The baby was measuring about a week behind, and she also kept having these mysterious bleeds at 6 weeks, 8 weeks, 12, and I think even after that. Each time, baby had a heartbeat, and the baby is now here, and she's about 2 weeks old. What was your baby's heartrate, by chance? Was it between 120-160 bpm? That would be typical for a baby in the 7 week range of gestation. At around 6 weeks, if a heartbeat can be seen, usually 100 bpm or above can be expected...

It may not end badly. Pray, and then pray some more. Good luck, honey!


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks wookie. That helps. I am so annoyed that I didn't ask about the heartbeat. I was just sent in a spin by the size of the baby and my mind went blank of questions to ask. I'm looking through the notes and it doesn't mention bpm. Kicking myself for not checking.

DH is being so positive and I feel like such a cow for being so negative but I'm finding it tough to think this is going to end well.

EDIt: feeling a little better after checking google. Seems its very hard to date pgs this early, lots of examples of people being told up to 2 weeks smaller than expected and good outcomes. Sometimes the babies make up days as they grow. Going to try and calm down a bit, nothing I can do but wait for the next scan....that 2 weeks is going to seem like FOREVER!


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki- :hugs: I know it's hard not to worry when you're PAL but measurements can still be off by a few days at this point and everything could be ok. Are they going to scan you again in 2weeks? I would insist on it just to see how things are progressing. 

Monro- I took a peak at your chart and I see the damn witch got you!!! :( 

AFM - i had my followup appt with my RE on Thursday. We spent a lot of time talking about my questions and my results. My tissue results were in and unfortunately the result was another chromosomally abnormal baby - this time Turners Syndrome. I am a little surprised and disappointed as I feel like some of the things that I thought of trying next time would not have even made a difference in either of the MC's that have been tested. Right now we are at 100% with the chromosomal problems (for the MCs that were tested), with no answers as to what is causing this. My doctor still really feels like its just been really bad luck for us. My RE says this is one of the most common results in pregnancy loss. DH also had his SA results back and everything was normal except morphology/shape was just barely normal. My doc still feels like it is very unlikely that this would have caused the chromosome problems. 
At this point he feels our best option is to do the IVF with PGD. DH and I have a lot to think about with this as the procedure is very expensive and the success rate is only about 30%. Its a hard pill to swallow for those odds. My doctor is going to write a letter for me to send to my insurance to see if this is something they will cover given my history. If it is I think we will probably definitely go this route, if not I am leaning towards trying 1 more time on our own. What do you girls think if you were in this situation? The odds of another chromosomal problem are high but could there be a normal one in there??? Its so tough, I don't know what to do. During my pelvic exam he took a sample to send for another test that some people believe could cause RPL (I can't remember what is was), just to dot our I's and cross our T's. He is also checking into a few things and may want to do a uterine biopsy next month. I have not had one of these yet in my testing. I also brought in some articles about some of the immunology testing done for RPL and NK cells. A lot of the tests I have already had but he is going to look into the others.


----------



## Nicki123

Have managed to catch up with you other ladies now.

Monro, sorry if AF has arrived but loving your PMA for the next cycle.

Thurl i hope the time flies before your apt, ttc is such a waiting game isn't it.

Ambi - so pleased your hormone tests were good. I know what you mean about it being frustrating though, all my RPL testing came back normal and I was kind of glad but just wanted some answers. I agree about EPO too, it also helped me a bit.

Beach - I'm so sorry about your tissue results. That's such a lot to digest. I really hope your insurance comes through for you. As for what to do next if not... Such a tough call. I too would also be inclined to give it one more try naturally ( remind me, do you get pg relatively quickly?) as you could get lucky this time. But only you and Your DH will know if you're feeling strong enough to do that, and cope with the outcome if it doesn't end well. I really feel for you having to make that choice. :hugs:

Afm, the scan today was a private one as I just hate having them at the EPU and also I wanted an external tummy scan rather than an internal one (epu only seem to do internal scans this early). Feeling lots better now 1) recalculated my dates and I'm actually 7wk 1 day meaning its only a 5 day difference from the scan and 2) one of. The lovely ladies on my journal had the exact same thing - 5 days difference at her 7.5 week scan but soon caught up and her little girl is over 2 years old now :) So will focus on that x


----------



## thurl30

Nicki, your little baby has a heartbeat :happydance: That's fantastic news :yipee: I don't know much about measurements at scans etc, I have never got to that stage, but I have heard many people saying they were measuring behind at the very beginning, so for the next 2 weeks just focus on the heartbeat and have lots of PMA, so pleased for you hun :hugs:

Beach you are so strong to have gone through all that you have, I have a friend who is going through IVF with PGD at the moment and it certainly is a big decision, it could be a decision that really works for you though. That said you are totally right and none of this means that you will definately have the same problem next time if you conceive again naturally. I can't really give you advice on what to do, but anytime you want to talk about it then we are here. The biopsy could be good, and a test for NK cells, the results might hold other suggestions :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

I would call where you had the private scan performed, Nicki, and ask how many bpm your baby's heartrate was...perhaps they can tell you.

I'm actually suprised they could do an external scan this early on you...the internal is just about the only option from where I'm from, that early on. And yes, early on, there can be quite a variance on measurements...sometimes it can vary drastically from nurse to nurse too.

I just ordered a Sonoline B doppler from ebay, and it should be arriving either tomorrow or Tuesday. I'm pretty excited. My DH didn't get to go to my 12 week appointment, so he SAW the baby's heart flickering at 7 weeks, but didn't get to hear it on a doppler during my last visit. So, this should be good piece of mind for me, and neat for DH.


----------



## Nicki123

I was surprised about the external scan too wookie. She did say they didn't always work that early and they might have to go internally. I kept my fingers crossed they wouldnt and sure enough we saw the heartbeat beating away without it. It was a bit blurry so I'm taking that as another reason why it might be a bit out.

Congratulations on becoming an orange. That's a good size! The Doppler sounds exciting, hope it's gives you and DH lots of comfort.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello all! My phone has been on the blink and is in repairs, so I haven't been able to catch up. I've missed you all!

Nicki: yay for a hb, I'm really pleased. Keep thinking about that feeling and dh's positivity, if you can find out the rate then great, but you DID see a hb, whatever about what they say re the dates, you know best in that department. Everything looked fine and that is the main thing hun. I hope the time flies for you xx

Beach - I'm sorry about the result, it must be awful. I would say whatever you do, take some time and discuss lots with your dh, don't rush yourself. IVF could be great if you can get the insurance. Give yourself time to mull everything over and do what feels right x

Thurl - good luck in your scan! 

Ambi - I'm totally with you on how you feel, I go through real phases, I was getting so worked up that on a few occasions I had to leave work and come home. Be kind to yourself and try not to worry x

Wookie - ah nice, a doppler! I hope you find it easy to use and dh can hear the hb and go all gooey :)

Lexi how are you? I hope you are resting up!! xx

Monro, sorry about the horrid old hag :(

Emme - liking the names! Lots of fun in trying to decide :)

NSN, Lady - hope you are both really well with your LOs xx

AFM....I had a wicked Birthday. I partied and saw family, friends and pretty much determined to age very ungracefully :) Went for a gorgeous meal on Fri with dh and was bowled over by all the birthday effort he went to, bless him. My present was gorgeous and he wrote the perfect card for me. Loved it. And today....well I got a little tiny bit of pink. Only really tiny. So who knows, maybe implantation. I'm due AF on Wed but I may leave it towards the end of the week, see if it comes or not. I'd love a bfp!! Oh and this week I got a promotion at work too. I'm liking my 30s so far :) 
xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - welcome back! Sounds like you had a fabulous time on vacation and a promotion when you got back.... sounds like this is going to be a good year for you!!! Do you have any pics to post? Don't worry about the pink, whether you got your BFP or not I think this vacation is probably just what your body needed to get back on track. I didn't get prego on my Med vacation either but I knew for sure that it was exactly the break my body (and head) needed!

Wookie - Happy 15 weeks!!! :happydance: The doppler sounds amazing! I might have to get one of those too if I can ever get past the first tri. :shrug:

Thurl - did that damn witch arrive for you today too!!??? Regardless I think you have a great looking chart this month and it will really help you get to your rainbow. :thumbup:

Nicki - I have never heard of an external scan this early either. I think everything is just too small and the internal ones are better at this stage. I am glad you were able to recalc your dates. I think the couple days you are off can be normal at this stage. Just keep up the PMA. :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

Wookie - i've had a doppler since i was 7 1/2 wks and i've used it every day...even though im 19 1/2 wks now! I love hearing the baby kicking and squirming around in there! our anatomy scan is in 2 days!

Beach - My previous loss before this baby, i had the results from the tissue that was tested came back with chromosomal abnormalities also--they said the baby developed and extra chromosome and if i remember right they said it would have lead to downs syndrome. I did the follistim injections in april-may (long protocol) and i really think they helped because this baby is healthy and still going strong!


----------



## monro84

Emme--Thats good he does not want to take his name:winkwink: my dh wants a JR. :dohh: I am like NO. Not that I don't mind his name but I worked in loan depts where I saw so many credit problems b/c the name was the same and there sons or fathers and it hurt their credit pretty bad. 

Ambivalent-- Thats good the epo worked for you I have heard alot of good thing about it. Thats great about the hormone. Does that include blood work like thyroid and clotting disorders and stuff like that? 

Nicki --you said you are sure about when you O'd do you temp (I can't remember:blush:) or opk? Do you have a normal uterus or is it tipped I have heard in a tipped uterus it is hard to measure good and also if it is external they are not as accurate as internal. Maybe that was a reason to. Also it has happend before that the baby catches up. Are they going by lmp or O date b/c if it was a late O then thats were they are messing up and even if you were a little later implanting that can even change the dates. I know you probable already know this info I know I did alot of reading up on it before. :blush: GL I bet this one is going to be fine.:hugs:

Beach--I am sorry about the results but at least it did not come back normal and you would have no answers (nt sure if that is good or bad though:blush:) Have you had genetic testing done? Chromosomal testing both of you? I am not sure what else maybe you could figure out if it is you or your dh passing the genetics to the baby and could you imporve chances by better sperm (even though your dh's came back normal) or egg quality. Not sure if you could do any of this just thinking out loud:blush:? Hopefully the dr is right and it is a bout of bad luck. :hugs:

Soop--Sounds like life is treating you great so far bet you get a supprise soon. :winkwink:

Ayclobes--You got one at 7 1/2 could you hear anything I was looking at one last year and I think it had reviews of 8 or 10 wks was the earliest. What kind was it I am going to want reassurance as early as possible for next time. 2 days thats great so excited:happydance:.

Afm--Well as ya'll may know af did get me. It was really weird. Started a light spotting on 13 dpo then 14 spotting and 15 dpo a little heavier with bad cramps but no bleeding to go along with it. At 16 dpo/cd1 early morning I was awoken by the cramps could not go back to sleep till midol worked. I put in a super tampon and when I awoke again 2 hrs later it was soked threw (it felt like there was a clot blocking the way and it finally came out and it gushed out when it did) and thew my underwear but it was really watery and not just red like a watered down dark red. Then it was really really heavy. Sorry that was alot of tmi. I was wondering if the Maca root could have done it even though I started taking it on 13 dpo. Usually it just starts and goes heavy this was just weird. I am also confused on if I should count 14 dpo and 15 dpo as cd 1 and 2 b/c it was a little more then spotting but it had not started the way it normally does so I just counted when it was heavy as cd1 makes the cycle go by faster :winkwink:


----------



## Emmediva

Nicki, :yipee: you heard the heartbeat!!! That's awesome news! As for dates, yeah like others have told you I wouldn't be too concerned since it's only off by a couple days.

Beach, I second Monro's comment about genetic testing, have you and DH gottent hat test done? :hugs: I have a friend on here that did IVF and it's amazing they found out the embryo was healthy and a boy before they transferred! She's now pregnant and around 8 weeks!

Ambie, I got that too when I got tested, nothing was wrong with me but I was 1 year into the relationship and had not gotten pregnant. Honestly the only thing that worked for me was temping and taking supplements.

Wooks, happy 15 weeks! I love my Sonoline B Doppler, I don't use it much anymore, baby is very active now, and I actually know when he is sleeping, he doesn't go more than an hour without kicking my bladder or cervix :haha:

Sooper, we decided on Jonathan Alexander for the name, although I think it's long I like how it flows. A friend from work said I would only use the middle name when he's in trouble LOL. Happy belated birthday! Glad you had a good time!

Monro, I would count 1st day of spotting as cd1. Good luck this cycle! :dust:

Lexi, :flower: :wave:

Lady and Andrea :flower: I know you gal's are busy with your babies :)

AFM, not too much to report, baby is pretty active, he is constantly kicking my bladder and making me run to the loo :haha: I've found lying down helps him move and stop kicking me down there :thumbup: he still won't let OH feel him move, for some reason he'll be squirming away, kicking etc and then OH's hand is on my belly and :baby: stops moving :dohh: that tease! LOL We went to Babies R Us this weekend and did our baby registry, one down one to go, going to Target this weekend to do another registry so our friends and family know what we'd like for our lil boy. Can't believe I'm almost 6 months :huh: :shock: time is flying!!


----------



## monro84

Emme- great name my Dh's middle name is Alexander.:flower:


----------



## Nicki123

Emme I like the names. Alexander would be a cOntender for me except BIL got there first so we've got a nephew with that name.

Sorry AF got you Monro. To answer your Qs re my scan, 7wk 1 day was my version Of dates going by opk and twinges I felt. Going by lmp I was 7 weeks 5 days yesterday but I know that's wrong!

Soop, so lovely to hear you sounding so happy. Glad you had a fab bday and I have my fx for a post bday/ holiday bfp for you x


----------



## BeachChica

Monro and Emme- yes I have had all of the RMC testing done including genetic testing for DH and I. Everything has come back normal, it's so frustrating to no have any answers!!! :growlmad:

Monro- AF sounded terrible. Maybe you body went through a good cleansing in there this month to get you ready for good things to come!!!! :thumbup:

Emme- so cute about your LO. Is DH feeling left out? I am sure he will only start to get more active now and DH will be able to see him kick!!! Yeah for starting your registry!!! It must be getting exiting now!!! :happydance: i really like the name Jonathan Alexander!!!


----------



## Emmediva

Nicki, I'm kinda lucky I had the boys name sorta picked out and no one took that name. How about for girl I really wanted Brianna Elizabeth, and how about my OH's 2 sisters just had babies, a boy and a girl. The girls mom decided to name her Brianna!!! Of course she didn't know I wanted that name but still :grr: lol so it's good I am having a boy :thumbup: because I really have no idea what name I would choose for a girl :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

We're going with Hannah Denise for a girl, and Henry (Hank) James for a boy.

The doppler works great! DH and I played with it last night, and found a nice strong heartbeat after about 10 minutes of messing with it! I highly recommend one to anyone on here...major piece of mind.


----------



## ayclobes

I have a doppler, and i use it everyday--i cant help it! even though i know things are ok with baby. I usually can find baby pretty quickly within a few minutes i'd say.


----------



## Sooperhans

These dopplers sound great! I'm pleased they are helping. Wookie - Hannah is a fine name!! :)

Thanks ladies...feeling pretty positive. Still not sure which way it's going to go this month, may find out if AF arrives tomorrow. Beach, like you say - the holiday/break will hopefully have been beneficial either way this month. 

Thurl - when is your scan? 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## BeachChica

You girls have definitely made me add a Doppler to my list of next pregnancy things to buy!!!


Sooper I can't wait to see what happens this month for you!! I have everything crossed!!!

Monro- how is AF going for you?

I know some of you girls mentioned that your DHs were also taking vitamins to help with sperm etc. I was wondering what your guys are taking. I may have my DH start some, just in case.


----------



## monro84

Emme--yeah only 3 more months.:happydance: Love the name

Nicki-- Have you heard the hb before? Did you call them and find out the heart rate? I bet it was b/c it was not an internal scan usually they would rather start external at 8 to 10 wks. When is the next scan? And on opk's you know that it is rare but they can go positve and you not O and have all the pains but then O 3 to 5 days later I have had it done once but I was really stressed. The only way to know for a fact is temping. Hopefully that is the case but I know you know your body more than anyone so you are probably right and next scan your little sticky baby will be right on time.:flower:

Soop--Did af get you I see on your chart that you marked day 1? have you tested yet? So sorry if af got you but i bet the relaxing is what your body needed and this month you get your sticky bfp. :hugs:

Thurl--How are you doing?

Beach-- Af is pretty much gone. We bd this morning (I am not a morning person) I think the EPO is workiing b/c I was not dry and maybe the maca root is working to b/c I felt a better sensation and felt more then I usually do like I was tighter:shrug:?? Maybe my sex drive is back it has been pretty low since the surgery in Dec not sure how that affected it though :shrug: Maybe it is a good sign for this month:flower:.
How are you doing are you going to try again this month or get more test done? Hope everything works out the way you want it.:hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies just popping on quick to say yay! to Nicki you saw a heartbeat, that's great. For now just hold on to the that hun! :thumbup::happydance:

Soop good luck ive got my fx af stays away, no chance of resting for me.....
Flat out at work, and was first aid training last saturday and again this saturday!!! :dohh: 

The following sat we are going to a baby show at bluewater and the sat after that we are at a wedding!! I just wanna :sleep: So a month til i get a proper free weekend! Gotta get cracking on the spare room then!

Beach i had dh take wellman conception in the end :hugs:

I hope everyone is ok, rooting for you all! :hugs::thumbup: x

Oh love all the talk about names, i have no clue on that front!


----------



## monro84

Beach-- sorry forgot about the question Dh has only been on mens 1 a day regular vitamins. The only time he was not on it was the first time I got pregnant every other time he was on them I got pregant. I can bairly get him to take them. I actually count every monring how many are left to make sure he took them.:blush: He does sometimes forget. So it is nothing special for me. I asked him maybe trying maca root but I got a big flat out no. He is complaining about the vitamins he thinks they are making him tired:dohh:.


----------



## ayclobes

my dh never took any vitamins..randomly took folic acid though. his SA in 2010 results were "excellent" said the dr who gave us them..of course he'd be fine and i'd have pcos! oh well! 

anatomy scan was today......its a BOY!


----------



## Nicki123

Wookie I like the name Hannah. I love Henry James! Good solid names there. I would probably choose James as a middle name after my Dad. I didn't realise Hank was short for Henry, must be an Anerican thing. (I do know one hank and he is American!) in the Uk, Harry is often short for Henry which I always find odd as its no shorter, and people use Harry in its own right. Prince Harry's real name is Henry :)

Soop. Has AF stayed away?? I hope so!

Beach - DH is on tons of vits, I'll try and list them all when I get home but nutritionist did keep stressing zinc was v important for the men folk.

Monro, glad to hear the EPO is working for you. Keep up the :sex: ! 

Hello Lexi. Try not to work too hard (says I leaving at 8pm tonight, not easy I know)

Ayclobes massive congrats on being team blue!!

Afm, busy busy as going on holiday AGAIN next week. Portugal this time. 11 adults and 5 kids (aged 6 months - 2 years) all sharing one big villa. Going to be interesting to say the least! I was dreading it a few months ago but think I'll handle it now I'm pg... Hopefully we'll be able to relax a bit. I'm going to book our next scan for the day after we get back when I'll be 9 weeks, well after my previous 'danger points' x


----------



## lexi374

Ayc congrats on team :blue: :happydance: x


----------



## Emmediva

Ayclobles, welcome to team :blue: yay so far 2 prince's and 1 princess!!


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies! we're over the moon! the scan--everything was normal/great and he's right where he should be development/growth wise for 20w! my placenta is anterior..so thats why i havent felt much movements and his back is out towards my belly button.

I started buying stuff today haha! i got 4 sleepers and 3pk of bibs from carters for $44, and 3 pairs of jeans, a sleeper, and a long sleeve onsie thing from old navy for $46! both had sales!


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, Ayclobes!!! Boys are marvelous!


----------



## Ambivalent

Hi ladies. Hope you are all doing great. Cant tell you how much i am looking forward to the weekend. 

Good choices of names - i am a big fan of the name Alexander. And Hannah. It is Hannah's names day on my birthday, so always liked it. 

Congrats, Ayclobes, that is fantastic.

I have been crazy busy at work this week doing up to 15 hours in a day which has been stressful but certainly kept me from spending too much time with Dr Google. 

I also has a call from the clinic. Aparently my Anti Mullarian Hormone levels are low (FS levels are normal). The nurse couldnt really tell me anything about it, so i have an appointment with the doctor on Tuesday. Google tells me that means basically that i am running out of time, but it doesnt explain the recurrent miscarriages. 
Anyway, given this result, am completely unable to stop myself from trying. I know maybe we should, but i just cant waste a potentially good egg. 
Has anybody else had any experience with low AMH levels?


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Ayclobes!!! :yipee: Its gets so exciting when you can start shopping!!!

Nicki - Have a fabulous time on your holiday!!!

Ambi - I had FS and Anti-mullarian done I will have to look at my labs but I too think I'm running out of time. How old are you? I am 39. :cry:


----------



## Ambivalent

Beach- I'm 'only' 34, so until we started trying last December i assumed i had all the time in the world. My AMH levels are 0.42 Ng/ml. I have no idea what that means but the reference range is 1.3 - 7 so i am clearly quite far from ideal. 

The strange thing is that low amh should - again according to dr google- only make it more difficult to conceive, not cause miscarriages. And i seem to be getting pregnant a lot. 

What are your levels, beachy?


----------



## BeachChica

Ambi - My test was done in March of this year and I had the following results:

Anti Mullerian: 2.83 NG/ML
FSH: 8.1 MIU/ML

I think the results vary based on your CD that you had the test done. I think I was on CD 3
I had Estradiol tested also which was a 26

I too have no problems getting prego but as you can see, many MC's :cry:


----------



## ayclobes

Wookie, Ambi, and Beach --- thank youu! we're so over the moon and i can't wait til you ladies get there!

baby is measure exactly where he should be for 20w which is great! everything she seen/measured/showed us yesterday was normal and great! I go back for another u/s at my 24wk appt b/c she wasnt able to see/look at his lips and feet..he was on his stomach mostly then flipped for a couple minutes just enough for her to get a shot of the goods, measure his legs, look at his stomach, umbilical cord, heart, and to let us see one of his eyes haha. what a stinker!


----------



## monro84

Lexi--Wow by the time you get to rest you will just about be in the 3 tri if not in it. Thats great. :flower:

ayc-A boy :blue: thats great. Is it just me or does it seem like more boys than girls ar born. :shrug:

Nicki--Get some rest on the holiday if you can :winkwink:. Can't wait for the next scan.:flower: FX for ya

Ambivalent--Wish I could help you there but I have no clue if I was even tested for Anti Mullarian Hormone I don't think I was but I doubt that it means you don't have much longer.:hugs: 

This is all what I was tested for 

Anticardiolip Ab, IgA/G/M, Qn
Antithrombin III, Func/Immunol 
Chromosome, Blood, Routine 
Factor II Activity 
Factor V Leiden Mutation 
Lupus Anticoagulant Panel 
Thyroid Perioxidase (TPO) Ab 
TSH 

I can give you results too If you want any.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi lovely ladies. I'm not feeling too good today... Had some brownish grey(!)ish spotting this morning, and my queasiness totally disappeared. Went for a scan at the epu (I asked v nicely for a tummy scan and they said yes), the heart is still beating but measurements have hardly moved on. In 5 days the baby has grown 0.5mm and it should have grown about 5mm. 

My only hope Is that the measurements were out of whack cus tummy scans aren't as clear, and they were done at two different places by different people. But I know this is a long shot and in my heart of hearts I'm thinking the worst.

All this being in limbo is driving me mad. I just want to know what's going on. I could handle it if they told me it wasn't going to work out, I just can't handle the uncertainty. 

I'm going on holiday on Saturday whatever, and I'll try and have a good time, though that's going to be hard. We'll have another scan when we come back and then I will know for sure either way.

Feeling urggggh

Ambi - I just had my massive pile of pregnancy paperwork out and so looked at what I was tested for and anti mullarian wasn't on the list. But if that's more linked to getting pg, rather than mcs, I doubt the NHS would test for is as part of the RPL programme.

Ayclobes pleased your scan was good :)

Hi everyone else x


----------



## lexi374

Nicki im sorry hun, hoping it's not the worst for you. :hugs:

I hope you can enjoy your holiday, it's going to be tough.... i know i would not.

Will be thinking of you and hoping you get some good news on your return xx


----------



## monro84

Nicki-- What was the heart rate? That is so true that 2 totally different places the machines could be better where you got the scan last time so it is harder to pick up. Is there any reason you did not want internal those are the best at this point, however I know I hated them b/c alot of spotting/ Light light bleeding after wards. GL FX for you :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Monro. 2 of my mmcs happened right after internal scans and even though I know in my head there is no link, I can't help but associate them. They have also caused spotting and some of the nurses can be pretty heavy handed. Saying that, if this one goes wrong I know I will feel differently next time.

I don't know what the heart rate was unfortunately.


----------



## wookie130

Neither time, Nicki? You really need to get that info from the ultrasound tech next time, as it's important...it could really indicate which way this could be going for you.

And of course, I hope baby starts to catch up, and have a growth spurt...I'll be thinking of you, and praying.

:hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

They just couldn't tell the heartbeat this time wookie, I'm not sure why. I'm going to call them tomorrow as she did say she was videoing the scan. More waiting...


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I see. Well...hang in there. It's scary, isn't it?

I'm going to continue to hold out hope for you!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Nicki!!! Saying lots of prayers for you!!! :hugs: I can't remember if you had any of your previous MCs tested? Will you be able to get medical care if needed where you are going?


----------



## ayclobes

Nicki - really hoping and praying for you! i had an internal scan at 7w1d with this baby, and we were able to see the hb at that time, im not sure why they didnt tell you what the heart rate was?!

Monro - yes, it was a great scan i'd say. In my edd thread, there are equal boys and girls coming in february..so im not sure?!


----------



## Emmediva

Nicki, I'm sorry you had that spotting. I hope you get some good news at your next scan. I know how frightening this is for you :hugs: I am praying and crossing my fingers so things are ok with your lil bean.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi Nicki and everyone

I am holding out hope for you, sorry you are having such a worrying time :( Have a lovely holiday and chill out while you are there xxx

Sorry, this is fleeting as I'm quickly on the laptop (phone still in repairs)....just to update you, I've done 2 tests - one on Wed AM (12 dpo) and this morning (14dpo)....and nothing. Hmmmmm. But no sign of AF either. Hmmmm. I'm going to get another test today and maybe do one on Sun? Hope AF doesn't arrive first.

xxx


----------



## lexi374

Good luck soop! x


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks everyone.

Beach I had the tissue from my 3rd mc tested and it was normal. If this one does go wrong I want to get the tissue tested again. I was looking over my notes yesterday and I got a heartbeat in two of the previous pgs but on both occasions the baby was measuring quite a bit smaller than expected. I just can't believe there is no explanation if the baby is chromosomally normal.

Re the heartbeat, I guess they just couldn't tell a heartbeat because it wasn't clear enough on an abdominal scan. My own fault I guess for refusing an internal scan but I had no idea it would cause so many problems. Lesson learned, must get over my fear of internal scans.

I have to be honest and say I'm feeling very pessimistic about it all. DH is trying to keep positive for both of us. I can't, it's a defence mechanism I suppose, to avoid me being too disappointed if it does end badly. I just hope we get through the holiday. We are away with my friends and all their babies...I think one of them is pregnant too...oh joy.

Soop - still crossing my fingers for a bfp for you.

I prob won't log on again now til I'm back, have so much to do before we go and our flight is v early in the morning, so have a good week everyone x


----------



## wookie130

Nicki, I really feel for you and what you're experiencing. Best of luck.


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks wookie. Just checking in again to say I'm feeling much brighter now. Had a chat with some of the girls I'm going on holiday with and I'm looking forward to it now. One of the girls is going to teach me to crochet while we're away (I was inspired by coco!) so that will be great for keeping me occupied. They also pointed out that Its not going to be a mega boozy holiday cus they are up at all hours with their kids so I wont feel too left out on that front.

Thanks for all your support ladies, whatever happens I will be fine :) off to pack now, back in a week x


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki- with these types of things we can't change the outcome so just have a fabulous time on vacation and try to get your mind off of things while you're away. Did you have any more spotting today?

Soop- I have everything crossed for you!! (B&B needs a smilie like that!!!) :winkwink:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Beach!! I have a double pack of tests....just waiting a little bit to take them. No AF still, CD35! Usually 32 day cycle..........

Oh I remember you asked for holiday pics - put a couple in here :)

 



Attached Files:







Corfu_image_upload.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7









Corfu_image1_upload.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and Lexi, how are you getting on? Hope you are feeling well. Any bumpy pics? 

Wookie, same for you - hoping you are well! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Soop- Fabulous vacation pics!!! I love seeing mountains and water together!!! When are you testing next?


----------



## ayclobes

Nicki - with this baby--our lil man, i spotted for 1 1/2 - 2wks at 6wks and my MW had me come in to check my HcG and it kept going up..then at 7w, i went in to check the hb and it was great! I hope things work out for the best for you!!

On another note, we have narrowed it down to 2 names for lil man--- Preston or Drew, dh isnt sure about Parker b/c its so popular right now!


----------



## wookie130

Soop, I am doing well, thanks! I'll be 16 weeks along tomorrow, and my next appointment is this upcoming Wednesday. Having that fetal doppler to reassure my DH and I has been such a blessing! If all continues to go well, we'll find out the gender on November 1st.


----------



## ayclobes

wookie130 said:


> Soop, I am doing well, thanks! I'll be 16 weeks along tomorrow, and my next appointment is this upcoming Wednesday. Having that fetal doppler to reassure my DH and I has been such a blessing! If all continues to go well, we'll find out the gender on November 1st.

16 weeks already! wow! it seems to be flying by for you! i'm a little over 4wks ahead of you :flower:


----------



## wookie130

It IS flying! Well...it wasn't, until after I hit the 12 week mark. After the first tri wraps up, the weeks just start ticking away!


----------



## Sooperhans

That's great it's going quickly for you Wookie :thumbsup:

Sigh.....ok well another bfn this morning...still no af. I don't know what's going on this month! Will be cd37 tomo.....don't know what to do about taking the progesterone. Usually it doesnt stop af, so may give it a few more days x


----------



## lexi374

Soop :hugs: i was told it could/would delay AF.... although i think if you are going to bleed you prob still will. Do you know how many dpo you are? x


----------



## Sooperhans

I've always bled - when af was due the prog wouldn't stop it. 16dpo today x


----------



## ayclobes

Soop - sounds like you're having an extra long cycle to me..do you feel like you are pregnant? i know its hard to answer the question. When we conceived this lil man, i knew at 4-6dpo w/o taking tests and that was b/c i NEVER had symptoms af was going to show...and all of a sudden i started getting symptoms of being pregnant. i'd still continue the progesterone, and if you're gonna bleed...you will.


----------



## Sooperhans

Ayc not 100% about either way....sore boobs, dizzy, cold symptoms, bit nauseas, breathless, and last Mon I got a small amount of pink....don't feel like I'm about to come on af at all.....v confused today x


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

I haven't been around for a bit and now I have loads to catch up on :dohh: Just wanted to quickly pop by and say hello, will try and catch up soon although I can't stick around tonight.

Soop fingers crossed this turns out to be your bfp x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Thurl - who knows! Hope you are well and speak soon xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and also been getting tweaking like pain, esp on my left side. On and off x


----------



## ayclobes

Sooperhans said:


> Ayc not 100% about either way....sore boobs, dizzy, cold symptoms, bit nauseas, breathless, and last Mon I got a small amount of pink....don't feel like I'm about to come on af at all.....v confused today x


ugh, it sounds like af is just taking her sweet 'ol time!


----------



## Sooperhans

Sorry me again - I'm remembering it all now! Feeling the need to pee and quite a bit of the old gas as well. Hmmmmm wondering what's going on x


----------



## lexi374

FX for you soop test again tues xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Lexi....was thinking Weds to give it time but may cave in on Tues! I wanna say bfp on here so much....I've never been able to say it, sob x


----------



## Emmediva

Soop, :hugs: I think we are all cheering you on so you get your BFP, hoping all the positve vibes pay off for you hun. Liking hearing about tweaking pain, maybe it's a good sign. Can you go to the doctor and get a beta test? Like Lexi said Progesterone can delay AF for some days, but for me she still came around the normal time. Also are you temping? I tried to look at your chart but saw there wasn't a current one in their. :dust:

AFM, doing ok, can't believe I'll be 6 months come Thursday! :shock: time is going by too fast, it needs to slow down some :cry: I actually caved in this Friday and bought Jonathan his first outfit, a t-shirt and jean set from Carter's :cloud9: SO CUTE and so little :cloud9: I'm going to go to Walmart this week and pick up some yarn, gonna try to crotchet a blanket for him, I hope it turns out ok :haha:

Hope everyone's week is great :flower: 

I'm rooting all my BNB ttc's on, come on *BFP's*!! :dust:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

I'm loving all of the names you have all picked out :)

Soop congratulations on your promotion :happydance: I'm still wishing a bfp for you, do you think you will test tomorrow? Oh and the holiday pics are fab :thumbup:

Monro sorry af got you, but onwards and upwards, lets go for our October bfp's :)

Emme I can't believe you are almost six months, that's amazing! Good to hear he is very active, that's definately reassuring, it's nearly v day for you too :happydance:

Beach how are you doing? My dh spent 5 months on wellman conception but then decided they weren't helping him, so we bought some maca pills but he hasn't started them yet, I don't think he is too keen, has your dh invested in anything yet? 

Lexi hope all is good with you, nearly 28 weeks that's gone crazy fast :hugs:

Nicki you probably won't see this but I hope you're managing to have a nice holiday, thinking of you :hugs:

Ambivalent hope you're doing ok, I don't have any experience with hormone levels because I am only now entering the testing stage, but I agree with you that I would be able to waste a potentially good egg :hugs:

Hi to everyone I have missed :hugs:

I have my scan next Monday, and then my follow up appt with the doctor the following Monday, so 2 weeks today I will know whether I have pcos, scary! My chart was much better last cycle though so I'm hoping for an even better one this cycle preferably with an earlier ovulation! :)


----------



## lexi374

Fx they give you some answers Thurl :hugs:

and yeah it has gone pretty quick, cant believe it's october!! We are going to a baby show at bluewater sat, have just got a crib and have nursery furniture being delivered wed, so finally making some progress now, said to dh we needed to pull our fingers out a bit, still scared it could all go wrong though..... :shrug: x


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Lexi :) 

Sounds like it's all happening now, it must be nerve wracking taking those steps but I'm sure everything will be fine, you have made v day and there isn't much longer left now :hugs: x


----------



## monro84

I am on my phone right now so cannot comment for each one of u. I am home sick. Dr did strep test and flu and I have neither. It started out as sore throat sat evening. It was realy sore sun morning then got bad cramps gas and diarreha. Then yesterday evening had bad sore throat, bad diarreha, stuffy/runny nose. Last night had fever of 101 I did not get hardly any sleep. I was put on antibotic zpac she said it should not inhibit o or ewcm but that wont help with symptoms I got some alka selsier plus but I am afriad to take it b/c it might dry me up. What is the best to take for this. I have no chest congestion or cough it is just in my head. Hoping this will not affect o or before o. :winkwink:


----------



## thurl30

Hi Monro, sorry to hear you're so poorly, I have no idea what you should take, when I had bronchitis a few weeks ago I just took anything that would make me better and I think I had an anovulatory cycle, but my friend did give me a miracle cure for my throat, squeeze half a lemon in to a cup, fill with hot water and add as much honey as it takes to make it drinkable, really really worked, sending you lots of get well wishes :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Well, part of the problem around here, is that this thread is long overdue for some rainbow baby babydust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you lovelies x And Thurl I hope the scan gives you some answers x Monro, I hope you feel better v soon x

Think I'm going to test again tomo, until the witch gets me. If it's neg then I just want to have the cycle over and to TTC for Oct. The last week of late af has thrown me a but. Still hoping though! X


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and btw, I keep getting nausea to the point of looking about for the nearest loo....who knows?! X


----------



## BeachChica

Wookie - Happy 16 weeks girl! Time is just flying it seems!!! I love the rainbow baby dust!! We definitely need that!! :happydance:

Soop - I think your symptoms sound really promising I have everything crossed for you. Progesterone never delayed AF for me so I really hope its a late implanter for you!!! 

Emme - I can't believe you are 6 moths already! yeah for buying your first outfit. It will all get exciting now! 

Thurl - DH has not picked up any pills yet. We were going to ask the doctor first at my next appointment. FX for your appointment. I hope you get some answers!!!

Awww Lexi - try not to stress and enjoy it! You will have to post some nursery pics!!! 

Oh no Monro - sorry you are not feeling well!! Can you take some Robitussin too with the other stuff? That's supposed to help with CM.


----------



## Emmediva

Thurl, good luck for your scan on Monday, I hope they give you some answers and quick fixes. :flower:

Lexi, ya for getting your nursery together :happydance: I think it's normal to have fear of something going wrong. Lord knows I have, hence not wanting to purchase any clothes yet, but we have to try to be positive and get ready. Can you imagine if baby is here and we don't have anything :nope: that would not be good lol.

Monro, get some Preseed so you can use, 
also Mucinex is really good for CM. I used that the last 2 pregnancies and my mucus was really thin and abundant.

Soop, your symptoms sound good, I have everything crossed for you :hugs: :dust:

Beach, have you purchased any of my pharmacopia of products? I have 2 friends that are going to try my fertility coctail LOL, I am going to print out the email I sent you and give to them.

AFM, I am miserable at the moment, I have a nasty cold :growlmad: and all I can take is Tylenol Synus but it's not really helping, and really don't want to take it. My OH feels so bad because he's sick and gave me the cold, but oh well, we just need to get better. And to top it off we move this weekend :dohh: not a good combination to be pregnant, have a cold and move to a new place, ughh.


----------



## monro84

Feeling much better today. :flower:. Just head stuffyness now and cough. Hope I can get so :sex: in tonight getting close to O unless this delaied it.:growlmad:. I don't think so though b/c my opk was alot darker today. I guess we will see.:shrug:.

Nicki--I know that would make me scared of internal scans. I spotted and bleed a little bit right after mine so I was thinking that for a while also. Thats great to keep you occupied that week will fly by so fast and you will have a perfect soon. :hugs:

Soop--Thank you. sorry no af or bfp yet? You sure you O'd when you did:shrug:

Emme--Thats great I bet it looks so cute and little.:flower: I got some preseed already but I really only use it as lube during that time. Which mucinex do I get I know the other can hurt I think the one that can hurt is the one with DM on it and the plain one is the right one. I. sorry you are sick to I hope you get over it soon I know how bad I am feeling I could not imagin it being pregnant also. :hugs:

Thural--thats great you get your scan. But on the bright side even though your cycle is a little long you LP is great 14 days is great so you do not have an LP defect.:hugs: Thanks for the throat remedy I did not try it b/c it stopped hurting but next time(hopefully that will be a very long time) I definately will. 

Beach--Thank you. tried robetessum a while back for cm but it did not do anything for me but might work for the cough though:winkwink:

Sorry to anyone I missed still a little foggy headed.:flower:


----------



## wookie130

Hey, has anyone heard from Patiently on here? I think about her a lot, and knew she was taking a break from here to focus on staying positive about her new bean...I sure hope everything's fine with her.


----------



## BeachChica

Emme- I have your pharmacopia printed out I just have not started taking anything yet. I have been really bad this month and have not even been taking my prenatals. I am planning on getting back to everything after my first AF.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey, just popping on quickly as am at work. Another test today said neg, spoke to the doc, they sais wait until Mon, if nothing then I can have a blood test. And carry on with prog. And with the nature of these things, it could take a while to show up, even though I'm late. Or it could be nothing! Ho hum x


----------



## Ambivalent

Soop, were you tracking your ovulation so you know if your lp is longer than normal? It all sounds positive, fingers crossed for you. 

I had a very good appointment with my doctor today. My very low amh levels are a concern - everything else hormone-wise is good so far, but i dont have many eggs left so no time to dilly dally. I've been practically drained of blood today for a whole array of blood tests and Dh also got in on the act with a karyotyping test, so $2500 and a few weeks later, we should hopefully have some answers. This stuff is not cheap. 


Emme, tell me more about your cocktail of drugs, please. :)

Hope everybody is keeping well.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Ambi, yes I used opks and ov'd on cd20.....so quite a long lp, I'm now cd39.

Wow, lot of money. I hope you get some good insights from the tests x


----------



## ayclobes

Sooperhans said:


> Thanks Ambi, yes I used opks and ov'd on cd20.....so quite a long lp, I'm now cd39.
> 
> Wow, lot of money. I hope you get some good insights from the tests x


With this pregnancy, i o'd super late too..like cd20+ (im not sure the exact cd though) but that was mainly because of the injectibles--long protocol i was on. your lp is good, even if its long!


----------



## monro84

I was catching up on my Private Practice yesterday and heard Violet go on a rant and she said this powerful sentence that struck me. that when I head it (even though she was not talking about ttc or anything like that) I realized that anyone going though what we have gone through can relate. The women who get pregnant easliy (like as in less than a yr and never experienced mc's) and go on to have a full term none complicated pregnancies cannot get the clarity that we have the knowledge of b/c they have not had our exepriences. : Violet on Private Practice " To hell with easy I don't trust easy. *Anything worth having shouldn't be easy because then you take it for granted....and is worth fighting for.*."

thought I might share:flower:


----------



## Emmediva

*Beach*, it's understandable, I was like that after I miscarried in December :cry: I got back on the bandwagon in February though and had that chemical in March, then got my rainbow in May. I hope the supplements work better for you and you get your rainbow straight away :hugs:

*Sooper*, it's been a long cycle for you huh? I wish you could know before Monday, waiting is what sucks. :flower:

*Ambi*, I can send you my fertility cocktail/pharmacopia :haha: send me your email address privately. I hope you get some answers, I got tested for all sorts of things with this pregnancy after they tracked my chemical in March, they took 9 vials of blood :shock: 

*Monro*, glad you are feeling better, yeah it's no fun being preggo and sick, especially since you can't really take anything. And sneezing while your uterus is stretching, talk about OUCH! :nope: 

AFM, my cold is wearing off, good riddance. I am finally 24 weeks!! :happydance: my lil bean is no longer a fetus but a baby :happydance: Wow 6 months officially :shock: time is flying! Make it slow down some! I had :sex: with OH Tuesday night and when I went to the toilet I had some light spotting, went away really quick, I hate spotting :growlmad: I know what caused it though... :blush: he stimulated my nipples which the OB/Gyn said is a no-no, so I told him we would wait 2 weeks and try again with no nipple stimulation, if I spot again then no more :sex: Going to my appt tomorrow and will let the doctor know...


----------



## ayclobes

Emme - dh and i had :sex: the other night--since my bbs/nipples are super sore all the time..no stimulation and he knew this ahead of time, also i told him he cant go in deep lol tmi just b/c im nervous that'll cause spotting and i told him when i get farther along..like 36w+ he can do that all he wants lol. annnd i'm a lil less than 3wks behind you!


----------



## notoptimistic

soop - You are either pregnant or your opk was faulty!


----------



## Emmediva

Ayclobes, :rofl: at doing what he wants once you're 36 weeks, I hope you don't regret your words :haha: Yeah once I'm 36 weeks I'll be trying to rape my OH every day :rofl: They say :sex: helps speed labor, so I will definately be trying it :haha: Eeek can you believe it's exactly 12 weeks from today, 15 weeks for you! OMG!!! I'm going to walk, jump & dance :haha: try to help baby come out at that time :flower:


----------



## ayclobes

Emme - :rofl: i'm sure i wont regret my words, i told him i'd probably be feeling...."omg, hes got to come out"--based on my family history..labors are pretty short...1-3hrs max..so heres to hoping! dh's bday is 1/10..so hes secretly hoping he'll come around then. I'm secretly hoping end of january but not the 31st! we're tryna adopt our great nephew who's 8mo..so i'd rather have atleast a year between them! (he'll be 1 1/31)


----------



## Sooperhans

Ayc and Emme, it's all progressing well for you both! Emme - I'll remember the nipple thing as I didn't know that caused spotting once you are pg. 7

Monro - a good sentiment! The amount of people I know who have announced their pg and have sailed through the other side....so easy breezy for some! I will be so excited one day to be able to have had a scan, see everything is OK and just look forward to an arrival.

Notop - how are you? I'm afraid neither parts of your statement were true....I got AF the bitch witch today, CD40!!? My body is having a giraffe!!! 

So I have decided for lots of positive action - I'm going to get hb on male vits (any recommendations, wellman?), hb has been nagging me to get back into a routine, so think I'm joining the gym again, and I'm also going to look into acupuncture. I hope it will help regulate periods/de-stress/help with fertility. 

How often is best for acu? Budget taken into account....is once a month too few? Advice would be great, thanks xxx

How is everyone? :hug:


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while to offer you all support, I don't have as much free time as I used to. I haven't even had time to stalk the thread so I've just caught up on the last few pages - hope I haven't missed any big news :hugs:

Lexi, Ayc and Wookie - your pregnancies are flying by :thumbup:. I found that the weeks after wk30 went really really fast. I hope your little babies don't keep you waiting too long after 40 weeks! Well done on getting the nursery sorted Lexi, look forward to seeing some pics :flower:

Congrats Nicki on your new bean - I hope this one's a sticky one - good luck!

Beach, Soop and anyone else who's TTC, hope life is being kind and lots of :hugs: and :dust: to you for your next cycle.

Hi to anyone else I've missed :flower:

AFM, everything is good and I'm enjoying being a mummy. Elsa is such an easy baby, I feel very blessed. We're getting out and about and going to a baby music group, baby massage and a rhyme time at the library and I meet up with the other mums from my NCT group. She changes every week - it amazes me how much she's growing and changing. She's got lovely squidgy cheeks, arms and legs now - I could just eat her! 

Anyway, really just wanted to pop in to say I hadn't forgotten you all :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Lovely to hear from you Lady! Elsa sounds adorable!!! All the classes sound great, I've heard really good things about the massage. Are you still bfing? Thanks for the :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Btw, still getting nausea even though af is here. Has anyone else had it? It's frustrating that af symptoms are mirroring pg symptoms even more closely...grr x


----------



## monro84

Emme- I did not know about nipple stimulation either. Glad you are getting over you cold. I am getting over mine as well. Let us know about your appt today.

Soop- So sorry af got you hopefully that witch stays away for halloween:winkwink: and that it will not be a long cycle this time. That is odd when a cycle goes that long. Have you thought about temping this cycle? 
Not sure on the nausa thing. 

AFM-- well I bd yesteaday morning and this morning and tues evening but skipped wed. I hope I O today but my opk was getting dark yesterday but took it this monring at 5 with fmu (yes I know a no no) and it was light again but then took at 7:30 anf it was darker than yestedays but still not positlve. I have a very short surge so I have to take it a few times a day to catch it. I just hate I cannot really drink anything all day so it will not get deluited. I think I will do another one around 10 am.


----------



## notoptimistic

soop - I am doing ok considering that my last miscarriage was back in January 2011 and I can't seem to get pregnant anymore. :( IVF #1 failed and I am about to move on to #2 (a FET cycle- I have 13 blasts on ice!) but my af is very late. I took a blood test Wednesday to see if I had even ovulated and they are telling me that I just recently ovulated. Normally my cycles are 36-41 days, but looks like this one will be closer to 50 days. Maybe my longest cycle ever. Very frustrating. BTW, coincidentally you were asking about acupuncture yesterday and I had my first acupuncture appointment last night! It was relaxing and I really hope it helps. The doctor (acupuncturist) thinks it will. He told me my energy is weak in my kidneys and that the blood flow/circulation in my uterus area isn't strong enough to hold and nourish a baby. Who knows how he determined that? All he did was check my pulse on both wrists and my tongue. :) Anyway, he wants me to come back once a week and it is $90 a session. This guy doesn't take health insurance so I need to pay out of pocket. My health plan covers 100% acupuncture after $40 co-pay for 20 visits a year, but this guy doesn't take it. I might just go with it until my FET cycle is done.


----------



## Ambivalent

You learn so much TTC, especiallty when things go wrong. And speaking of wrong, I'd like to ask you all a question because I think I am going crazy. 

Is it possible to do something to get false positives? I.e. can food supplements or anything else make that extra line appear? 

I am 10 DPO and have just POASx2. Both positive. BUT, since I have had a positive test on every cycle since June, it doesn't feel like a cause for celebration. Can it really be posible that I am having a cp (assuming I'll lose this one) 4 cycles in a row? 

Soop, that sounds really positive, my doctor was very big on getting into a routine of positivity, whether yoga or accupuncture. 

Speaking of, notoptimistic, did you feel good after your session? Can you feel the needles? I have never tried it but am considering giving it a go - only the idea of it doesn't seem very relaxing to me. 

Monro, hope you managed to catch it. I tried opks once and found it quite stressful so have given up on them and use a ferning scope now instead which I find much easier (and cheaper).


----------



## BeachChica

Ambi - I have never heard of anything causing so many positives. Can you go in to your doctors office for bloodwork just to see what's going on? I would go in ASAP before anything changes with your levels.
Oh how I hope its a real BFP for you!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## notoptimistic

ambivalent - Oddly enough, I did feel good after the appointment. I felt more relaxed. The needles didn't hurt too much. Only some of them hurt a little (very mildly) when they were first put in and then later when they were manipulated a bit by the doc. Some insertions of the needles were completely pain free. I guess it depends on the spots. Definitely less painful than IVF injections!


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

How are you all doing?

Sorry I haven't been about much, my mother in-law has just started her first round of chemotherapy and it's been a bit stressful, hasn't left me much time to catch up here.

Amb I have never heard of anything else causing false positives, I would definately see a medical practitioner to get it looked in to, I really hope this is a real bfp hun :hugs:

Beach how are you doing?

Lady fab to hear from you hun, and so lovely to hear how well you are doing :hugs:

Soop love the positive actions :thumbup: I was thinking about acupuncture, have you had it before? 

Monro hope you're doing ok, fx this cycle is the one :)

Hi and :hugs: to everyone else I have missed xx

I had my ultrasound this morning, all went ok, the lady said my ovaries aren't "particularly enlarged", and said the left one looked normal, and the right one did have lots of follicles but this is generally normal too, she didn't seem to concerned that I have PCOS and basically gave me the idea that my ovaries are fine. She said that my blood results will confirm whether they are functioning so now I need to wait until next Monday to find out whether I have it or not.

CD15 today, I don't think I am anywhere near O'ing, my temps are relatively stable at the moment though so I'm hopeful of getting that lovely temp spike again this cycle :)


----------



## Nicki123

Hi lovely ladies. Back from my hols, had a wonderful time. It was hot, sunny and I slept and relaxed so much. Perfect. Have caught up but prob forgotten lots....

Lady lovely to hear from you, your little lady sounds adorable.

Wookie, thanks for the baby dust. I keep in touch with patiently on fb, it has been a couple of weeks mind you but I plan to contact her after my scan on weds. Everyone was going well for her last time we messaged and I'll let her know you said Hi.

Soop - sorry about the witch arriving. But I love your plan of action!! Re acu, my lady liked to see my twice a month on average but I know it's pricey so worth asking if once a month is better than nothing. Personally i love acu and my acu lady is like a therapist, i love talking to her. Good luck

Ayclobes, Emme and lexi, glad things are going well for you x

Monro and notopt, good luck to you this cycle

Ambi - v odd about all your positives! I really hope this is it for you but if not I think you should ask the dr.

Hi Beach - I hope you're doing ok.

Thurl - sounds like good news from the scan? I hope you get more answers on Monday and it's all good news 

Hi everyone else :hugs:

Afm, have my next scan on Wednesday. Preparing myself for the worst but hoping for the best. There isn't much more I can do... The holiday has been a blessing at helpin me pass the time.


----------



## wookie130

I'm still full of hope for you Nicki! Thanks for telling Patiently "hi" from me! I've been wondering how things have been going for her. I've got everything crossed for you both!


----------



## monro84

Ambivalent--Thanks. Opks actually work for me but when it starts getting almost as dark as control i have to test every 4 hrs or so b/c my surge is so short I would miss it. You said opk's don't work. Why? Do have pcos, myabe you have a short surge like me. I thought they did not work when I first tried them. I tried ferning it does work for me but I start ferning a wk to 5 days before O (at least that is what I average). What was the blood test did you do a beta or was it just a yes and no test. Are you getting another blood test done. I bet this is your sticky baby. FX for you. 

Thurl--Hope your MIL is feeling ok. Mine was lucky she did not loose here hair and she did not get too sick just the day of it was better later however she was just so tired all the time. So you do not have PCOS well thats great but sorry you still don't have an answer for long cycles. But like I said your LP is good. 

Nicki--Hope everything is going well for your. I am praying that the scan shows a health baby with a strong hb that is right on target for growth. 

AFM--I tested at 5am Sat and had what could have been considered positive but I had a line darker then the control at 10am. But ff is saying I O'd the same day again I would say of course it would be in the evening but I did not have any O pains till yesterday evening and then today Had a big spike this monring but that would have been past the 48hrs. Idk maybe I o'd twice:winkwink:. We did not dtd yesterday but we did it every day befor that so I would say that it would still be ok. Also the EPO did work but I still did not see any EWCM it was all watery. I even took mucsinex Fri and Sat (the regular kind). Hopefully we caught the egg b/c next month if I O late again my dh is going to be on a hunting trip leaveing the 3rd. I should O b/w the 3 and 6.

When do you think I O'd? Do you think FF is right?


----------



## Emmediva

Ambi, food supplements will not cause false positives. The only thing that can cause a false positive is an HCG trigger shot, for those going through ART or IVF to cause the egg to release. Have everything crossed for you! :dust: 

Monro, ooh I hope the :spermy: are waiting for that egg to release :dust: I think FF is right and you O'd on Saturday. Fingers tightly crossed for you.

Nicki, will be praying for a great scan for you on Wednesday. I hope baby's growth is right on target for the gestation time. :dust:

AFM, doctor appt went ok on Friday, I have to have another ultrasound since Jonathan was moving around alot last time and they couldn't make sure all the organs etc were fine. The doc said from what he let them see all is ok but they have a checklist and need to see everything else. So I'll try to get another ultrasound soon. I also got set up on a payment plan to pay for the hospital bill, I have to pay $250 every other week till January 11th, kind of :growlmad: about that, seeing how lots of women have babies left and right and don't spend a dime of their $$ but use our tax dollars :gun: ok ranting over. I moved over the weekend, talk about tiring! Moving is not fun but it's 10 times worst being 6 months pregnant. I am so, so tired :nope: I took the day off to wash the carpet at the old place yesterday and wait for satellite to get installed at the new place. My was it a long day, very exhausting. I seriously could barely walk last night, my inner thighs were killing me, still are actually. I read this is from the round ligaments stretching. Then to top it off today, I couldn't find my flat shoes so had to wear heels :dohh:


----------



## Ambivalent

Hi all. 

Nicki, I have everything crossed for your scan next week. I hope the time passes quickly for you. 

Monro, I voted on your chart, I think FF is right. About the OPKs, I just found them stressful because I never got a positive and you had to not drink too much, not do them in the morning, etc. Not to mention them being very expensive. 

I went to the doctor on Monday for a blood HCG test - it was 127 and today it was 276. And a bunch of results from my blood tests last week came back and they have finally found something wrong! Yay! Apparently I have a MTHFR mutation which is easily treated with a high daily dose of folic acid. I also have ureaplasma or something like that which is treated with antibiotics but since I appear to be a tiny bit possibly pregnant my doctor cant decide whether to treat it now or not. 

Do any of you have opinions on antibiotics during pregnancy?

Sorry for ramblling on about my medical issues. It is so good to be able to to talk to you ladies about this, especially since I am not telling any of my friends. In case I havent said it before, thank you :)


----------



## Emmediva

Ambi, :saywhat: yay it is not a chemical pregnancy! As to antibiotics, it's really the doctors call to make. I had some antibiotics for a UTI several weeks ago, but that's all I've had. The doctors try to make sure the medicine will not harm the embryo, have you done any research as the problem they found?


----------



## monro84

Emme- Thanks I hope I did b/c of all the bd. So sorry you did not have a good day yesteday I hope today went better. :flower:

Ambivalent- Actually I do not follow the directions on the opks. I get the cheap wondfo ones off Amazon (like a 50 pack for $15) once it starts getting alot more darker I take it in fmu and 3mu and 4pm. Some days fmu was ligher then the day befores 4pm. Even the 10pm is lighter then the 4pm but once it was almost positive I just took one every 2 to 4 hrs and the fmu the day I got my positive was really dark could have considered it positive but the 10am was darker then control. But you don't need to worry about that for 9 months:winkwink::happydance:.

AFM-Well I was playing around with my chart on FF. I was not able to put in a temp for the 1st and for the 3rd. On the 1st I was really sick and had fever so did not think it would have mattered. On the 3rd I took it but it was 98.58 so I figured it was the fever so I dismissed that temp. 

I put in a normal temp for 1st and 3rd and it changed my O date to Mon instead of Sat. I had no pains on Sat and Sun started having very little but I felt O pains on Mon especially in the evening but that would have been more then 48 hrs after the positive opk? FF says that I still have a high chance either day but I could kick my self for not dtd Mon but I was just so tired of it and we did it Sun at like 3:30 pm. I really believe I am only 2 dpo UGH. It does make more since b/c I usually get a big spike in my temp the day after O. :dohh:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone - just stopping by quickly to let you know i didnt have good news at the scan today. The baby has hardly grown at all (just half a mm more than 2 weeks ago) and the heartbeat is very slow at 70bpm. I have to go back next week by which time the dr is pretty certain it will be over, then she will book me in for another erpc.

I did try not to get my hopes up before, but of course a small part of me did get excited that maybe this time would work out so im obviously feeling upset and disappointed. DH has been amazing today and I count my blessings he is here with me.

Will pop by again when I'm feeling up to it, hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## wookie130

Nicki, this is not the news I was hoping for, obviously. I'm so sorry once again...please take all of the time you need, and my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, as long as you covered O with enough :sex: you are good, it's hard to tell when you really did O sometimes. My day was much better today thanks, yesterday was just crazy cause I was so tired from vacuuming & washing the carpet in 4 bedrooms, hallway + living room and also cleaning 2 bathrooms. Not fun at all :nope:

Nicki, once again hun, I'm so sorry to hear the news. My heart goes out to you :hugs: you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Nicki- I am so sorry! :hugs: I really hope the terrible does not happen for you. 

Ambi- what did the docs say about your HCG going up? That sounds like a good thing to me. FX for you!!! I have a mutation on my MTHFR gene also. My RE started me on Folic acid with blood test monitoring and increased it to get my homocysteine down. I just recently switched to Folgard 2.2 twice a day because my body was not absorbing the regular Folic acid well. After doing some reading about it I am glad I did as this has a few more vitamins etc I need, in addition to a high dose of Folic acid. You should ask your doctor about it.


----------



## lexi374

Nicki im so sorry this has happened again. Im glad dh is being a great support, will be thinking of you :hugs: x

Hi to everyone else will catch up with you over the weekend x


----------



## Sooperhans

Just popping on quickly to say so sorry Nicki....really gutted for you. I too hope that somehow the worst won't happen. Take lots of time and I'm thinking of you xxx

I'll catch up with everyone soon xx


----------



## notoptimistic

Nicki - sorry :( ::hug::


----------



## monro84

Nicki-- I am so sorry:cry:. :hugs:. I hope they find out what is wrong asap. When you get the tissue tested again and if it comes back normal I would ask if you could have a SHG (saline ultrasound) or HSG/LAP of your uterus (you would not be able to get it formally done during ERCP but maybe the dr could look to see any abnoralitles :shrug:). Unless you have already had the tests. Usually if you mc around the same time you could have a septate in your uterus it does not have to even be a full septate it could be partial and if that is the case the mc rate for it is over 80%. The reason is b/c if the egg implants on the septate or half on and half on the uterian wall there is hardly any blood flow in the septate and sometimes that amount of blood flow can sustane a pregnancy to a certain point and but after that point is when the mc happens. Sometimes it can even go a little longer if it implanted a little on the septum but more on the uterian wall but that is when second trimester mc happen (also b/c of IC to b/c women with mullerian anomilies tend to have a higher risk of IC). Most of the time it is around the same point for close to it. It is worth taking a look at if you have not already. Again I am so sorry. :hugs:. You will find out what is wrong and you will get your sticky rainbow baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Nicki I am so sorry to hear this, sending you so many hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## thurl30

Monro I still don't know if I have pcos or not, this will be confirmed by the blood results which I am booked in to get on Monday, but I'm taking it as reasonably good news that the sonographer said my ovaries were ok, although I'm not sure about the right one as she said it had lots of follicles, and I don't know whether she meant too many or not, will wait and see what happens Monday. FX for you hun, sounds like you have it covered this month x


----------



## monro84

thurl--did you get your thryoid checked that should have gone into the routine blood work. If you did not I would definately sugest it b/c low bbt temps can mean thryoid problems. Maybe you have a slight case of pcos if that is even possible. GL Hope you get answers Mon. :flower::hugs:

I hope I coverd everything of course I thought I covered them last month to :dohh: oh well only time will tell was is pretty cool is if I did O this past mon and if I get my sticky and carry full term then my due date would be on our 7 yr anniversary. Of course due dates are never written in stone.


----------



## thurl30

Do my bbt temps look low? they seem to be getting a tiny bit lower each cycle, can a thyroid problem make it difficult ttc? I think it was on the list of things to be tested, in fact I'm 99.9% sure they have tested it so will find out on Monday :)

I have everything crossed for you hun, that due date would be lovely x


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone - thank you so much for all your lovely messages. I love the BnB ladies, it's so nice to have your support. It's been a tough few days but it's now the weekend and I'm looking forward to a nice snuggly sofa weekend with DH. We'll get there.

Monro - thanks for mentioning the septate issue, I hadn't really heard of this. I have started a list of 'possible issues', so that when I go to see the consultant soon I can find out what I have and haven't been checked for, and then make plans to investigated for any gaps (inc Nk cells). One of my lovely stalkers sent me a book called 'miscarriage - what every women needs to know' by Prof Lesley Regan which goes into detail about possible causes and will help me compile a comprehensive list.

On a brighter note... I messaged patiently today, who said to tell you all she is 16 weeks pg at the moment and everything is going well :) I passed on your best wishes wookie and she said Hi.

Thurl, I hope the blood results on Monday are good!
Good luck to all the ttc-ers xxx


----------



## thurl30

Nicki hope you had some relaxation this weekend :hugs: That's great news about patiently, I keep an eye on her journal in case she pops on here, please pass her my best wishes if you speak to her again x


----------



## wookie130

That's great news, Nicki, thanks for telling her "hi" from me! 

I would also recommend "Coming to Term: The Truth About Miscarriage" by Jon Cohen. Very informative, and helpful!

:hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi Ladies :flower:

Nicki, so sorry it looks like bad news for you again :hugs::hugs::hugs:. You and DH look after yourselves and I hope the next week or so passes relatively easily :hugs:

Thanks for your update on Patiently as well - so happy that she is finally pregnant with a sticky bean. I guess her sister will have had her baby too by now??

Ambi, glad that they can do something to help you this pregnancy and that your hormone levels seem to be doubling :thumbup:

Thurl, good luck tomorrow.

Hi everyone else!

We'e have a pretty stressful week which culminated in a trip to Great Ormond Street on Friday. Elsa had a heart murmur that was detected at birth and we had hope it would clear up on it's own. However it was still there when she went for a check up and we had to go for a echocardiogram scan. The neonatologist at our local hospital passed the details on to the specialist at GOSH and he rang us on Thursday night asking us to come in the next morning! It turns out Elsa has a congenital heart defect called Tetrology of Fallot which means she was a misshapen valve and a hole in her heart. Unfortunately the only way to fix it is open heart surgery, which they are going to do in 3-4 months time. I'm absolutely terrified but trying to stay positive as I know she's being looked after by the very best. She's actually pretty healthy at the moment which is good as she's strong for surgery - you wouldn't know anything was wrong really. It seems crazy that my squidgy little princess basically has a life threatening heart defect - it's still sinking in :cry:. Interestingly, for those of you that were around when I had my 12 week scan, the large nuchal fold measurement can often indicate a heart defect and the specialist at GOSH thinks that the guys that did my foetal echocardiogram to check Elsa's heart when she was in my tummy should probably have spotted this problem then. I think it's probably been best that I didn't know though as I would have been so worried and it wouldn't have made any difference in the long run :shrug: Sorry for the long selfish ramble, but thought you'd all like to know.


----------



## BeachChica

Lady- oh my gosh. I got teary-eyed reading your post. I am so sorry you are having to go though this. I hope Elsa's surgery gets here quickly so you are able to put this all behind you and move on to happier times! :hugs:

Nicki - how are you feeling? Have you had any bleeding? Thanks for the update about Patiently - that's so great that she's 16 weeks. Maybe the break from all this is exactly what she needed.

Thurl- hope everything goes well on Monday. 

AFM- I think I just had my first AF after the MC. I don't know, it's hard to tell as it was relatively light (flow) and the color was very dark. Sorry TMI. I started temping agIn this cycle so we will see how things look. I think I want to wait 1 more cycle before TTC again.


----------



## Nicki123

Lady, you poor thing - I am so sorry you and Elsa are having to go through this. :hugs: You must be so worried. But GOSH really is a wonderful hospital, they are the best at looking after babies and children. Our nephew was there after he was born and had an op because his bowl / stomach hadn't formed properly, and I was there earlier this year visiting a friend who had a very prem baby who has lots of problems. Both are doing fine now. i know you must be terrified but you are right to be positive as Elsa really will be in the best hands. 

Oh and yes Patiently's sister had a baby boy.

Thurl - thinking of you at your appointment today.

Beach - I hope that was AF, it always feels like an accomplishment to get your cycle started again after a mc doesn't it. It's part of moving on I think. I don't blame you for giving it another month before ttc again, you've been through a lot.

Hi everyone else.

Afm - no bleeding yet Beach, I stopped taking the progesterone after the hospital apt last weds. I have to go back this weds and I really hope I have a final answer then, it has been horrible knowing the pg is going to end but that it hadn't quite yet. I've still been having tiredness and mild queesiness because I suppose my body still thinks I'm a little bit pg. it's when I feel sick that I feel the most sad. But generally I think I'm doing ok, I've had a lovely weekend with DH, we spent most of clearing out our flat, we produced 6 bin bags full of clothes for the charity shop and chucked out loads of other junk. My flat is now clean, tidy and less cluttered and it was very therapeutic! We also decided to both go on a health kick again from today as that kind of went out of the window the last few weeks so we had a bit of a last chance blow-out weekend and ate loads of naughty foods and take always! Lovely :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello lovely ladies...OK I'm going to try and catch up!

Notop, I'm sorry you haven't conceived after all that time, and that the first round of IVF didn't work...do they have any theories? I hope your cycles aren't too long for much longer, it's so frustrating isn't it, that you feel like you can't even get started with a new cycle with all the waiting. Is this something the acu can address? I've been told that it can level everything out. Lots of luck!!

Wookie, Lexi, Emme....hope you are all doing well and not too tired. Emme sounds like you are struggling a bit, bless you. Try taking it easy, can you try taking short naps when you can? Any bump pics from you lovelies...please! :)

Ambi, sounds like you have had a rollercoaster time!! Have you decided to go with the antibiotics? What's the latest, how far along do you think you are? Lots of luck and congrats on the good news.

Nicki, blow out weekend and takeaways sound like just the thing you need. I'm pleased the sort out and clear out has helped de-clutter your mind a bit...my wardrobe desperately needs a sort out, arghh can't face it but maybe I will soon, you've sold the idea to me! :) I hope you have lots of testing and answers, the septate sounds like a good place to start - Monro I didn't know about any of that, it's amazing how much you can share on here :hugs: Also I hope you did enough this month, hopefully good news for you soon!

Thurl, good luck with getting your results, let us know what they say. Yes, your temps do look a little low...I'm pretty sure you mentioned before that you had your thyroid checked? Lots of luck x

Wow great news about Patiently! Yes, please pass on my love too, I hope she is doing alright and that everything works out for her after all this time.

Lady, oh bless you and Elsa....I'm sorry this has all come up, just when you are settling in and enjoying your gorgeous baby. I agree, it wouldn't have been best to have known all along about it, since there is nothing you couldn't do. I really hope the op comes and goes v quickly and you can get back to normality, those people at GOSH really do work wonders. Lots of luck and give your little princess an extra squidge from us xxx

Beach....I hope this is AF for you and falling back into place. Waiting another cycle sounds sensible, I hope it is your time again v v soon x

AFM.....well I've been back to the gym for a body balance class, I'm going for an induction this week and aim to get back in the swing of working out, after so long. I think I might even get back to running, ooh I'm not looking forward to the initial pain, lol....my fitness is so bad atm. But hopefully I will feel better for it eventually. Also I have my 1st acu session on Thurs eve...I've had to write my entire medical history so I've tried to put as much down, since birth! She asked me to include as much of the meds I've ever taken, including antibiotics. I really hope she can help me out and get my cycles on track. It's been so long now since anything was normal.
I have also been wondering, is anything I'm taken now actually preventing me falling pg again? For instance, can progesterone supplements actually ever prevent pregnancy? It's been playing on my mind that the last bfp was so long ago at the beginning of this year....hmmm.

I hope everyone else is well, hope I haven't missed anyone xxx


----------



## monro84

Beach-Glad things are getting back on track. :hugs:

Nicki-Hope your doing ok. I hope you can get answers soon.:hugs:

Soop- I was wondering the same thing about what I am taking but I don't think progestrone can inhibit pregnancy or implantation it is suppose to help.

AFM--I had a very confusing weekend. I started testing Sat (so I would know if I could drink or not tailgating) well at 7;45 am neg 11:45 am (took 2 tests) Neg. We left at 1 pm walked around and stood around alot I had my first beer at 4:30 pm and only had 4 or 5 from then to 8:30 and drank water after. Well I pee'd at like 8:30 we left at 8:45. I went home and took a test about 10:30 or 11:30. I looked at it and it took for ever for red from the dye to clear up even 30 min later so I went to sleep. Woke up at 5 am and looked at the test there was a clear pink line on the one from the night before. I took another at 5am w/fmu Neg, all day yesterday neg. I have no clue what is going on I posted the test in the pregnancy test part and so far 2 people said they all look neg maybe I am crazy but I sware I see something.


----------



## monro84

1st is 10/13 fmu 7:45 am,
2nd is 3mu 11:30 am 
3rd ( the positive one but kinda hard to tell in this pic the bottem is bette is 2or 3hr hold after drinking 4o r5 beers in 5 hrs and water. 
Is it possible moving around like walking makes hcg get on your system faster? 
After I got home I had bad heart burn and waz very nausas. I did not even get a buzz last night.
https://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/monro84/2012-10-14162947.jpg

This one first is last night the positive one11:3/pm one, (I know I can see something on the top test on this one if you can't look at the control line and you will see it out of the corner of your eye. There is at least a shadow but it is pretty pink IRL. 
second yesterday 10/14 fmu 5am, 
2nd 7:45 am 2mu, 
3rd&4th 11:45 am 
https://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/monro84/2012-10-14163506.jpg


----------



## Emmediva

Lady, sorry to hear Elsa has a heart defect, I hope surgery can make everything better for her. I am sure you must be beyond worried, so sorry once again. Hugs to your little princess.

Beach, I hope it was AF for you, good that you are temping this cycle anyway, hoping you get pg with a rainbow really soon. 

Nicki, :hugs:

Thurl, good luck at your appt.


Sooper, progesterone supplements can prevent pg because it tricks your body into thinking you are pg, thereby not shedding your uterine lining. That's why you need to only take it after OV has been confirmed and stop it after BFN is confirmed. You continue taking it is BFP, some people take it through 12 weeks others longer, I took mine through 16 weeks and weaned off it totally around 17 weeks. I hope you get your sticky rainbow soon. I will try to upload a pic later today :flower:

Monro, I do kind off see a line on the first pic 3rd test and on the 2nd pic, 1st test. How many dpo are you? Try to test again tomorrow? Lots of luck to you!!

:wave: hi to everyone else

AFM, I ordered a MaternaBelt Maternity Support Belt from Amazon, and it should arrive Thursday this week, I just checked and it may be here before then! Oh how I hope so, I really need it! My inner thighs are killing me, and they say it's the round ligaments so hopefully the belt helps me. Last night I got up to pee and I actually heard a bone pop when I got up, I guess my thighs? :dohh: I was so sore :nope: when I went back to bed I put a pillow between my legs and that helped lots, I felt much better when I woke up this morning :thumbup: Being that I'd never been pregnant this far along before this is all new to me, I am learning as I go along, I hope I don't bore you guys. Today at work a friend of mine was telling me about a friend of hers that had her baby by c-section on Friday, :nope: total horror story. She said her friend got a spinal tap and for some reason they went beyond the air pocket and her friend started feeling hot from her back to her neck and head! That she could not breath and all this time my friend was in the waiting room freaking out because she hadn't heard anything about her friend for 45 mins. She said when she was allowed to go into the room the doctors were alreay operating and her friend was in tears scared to death :nope:. Then when they got her in a room, they gave her pytocin to contract her uterus, so there she was with an open C-section wound and having contractions :dohh:. Hearing all the stuff that can go wrong makes me want natural birth more and more. Gosh I hope all is ok and I can have a natural birth.


----------



## monro84

Lady so sorry about Elsa. I am sure she is going to be fine for surgery and grow into a normal healthy happy kid. 

Emme-Omg that is a horror story. I know things can go wrong but wow. Hope the belt helps your round ligament pains. I am glad you can see something on them b/c I just feel like I am going crazy. That was the only test that was posiitve. Do you think it is a bad evap. :cry:

Here are the same 2 I just tweeked of the same test to bring it out more. 

Keep in mind the 3rd test on bottom pic and the 1st test on top are the same test.

Top pic
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8329/8090415534_b1c7eeccc2_z.jpg
10/12 by monro15, on Flickr

Bottom pic
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8336/8090461784_ac87702c9c_z.jpg
10/12 by monro15, on Flickr


With that I give up


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, I do see something but I would try testing again tomorrow morning. Your FF chart says 7dpo today hun so it may still be early and not enough HCG, crossing my fingers tight for you!!


----------



## ayclobes

Monro - My tests looked like that before i got my most deff bfp with lil man! how many dpo are you? they looked like that at 5-6dpo! good luck! i'll see if i can find my tests so i can show you


----------



## monro84

well I don't know if I am 7dpo or 9 dpo either way I know still early. If I put in the temp I probably would have ben around the days I had fever it puts me at 7 but if I leave those temps out then it puts me at 9. :shrug: 

I think I am just going to keep the temps there it will make me feel better being 7 dpo then 9 but that would mean the test was from 5 dpo.


----------



## monro84

ayclobes said:


> Monro - My tests looked like that before i got my most deff bfp with lil man! how many dpo are you? they looked like that at 5-6dpo! good luck! i'll see if i can find my tests so i can show you

I use to love these test mine looke like that last yr with the twin/triplet mmc. I had started testing at 4 dpo and at 7 dpo I saw a hint then that evening it was darker but it went light again till 9 or 10 dpo then it was definatly a bfp then. But I an not even getting a hint of a line anymore. Would that be an evap I have never had one that bad on these test. :cry:


----------



## ayclobes

I've never had an evap on those tests...i've had an evap on blue dye tests and 1 time on a frer

https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac338/ashyy_bby/2012-06-03_15-30-46_1452.jpg

this was between 6-8dpo...

and this one was 9-11dpo

https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac338/ashyy_bby/2012-06-04_06-08-14_754.jpg


----------



## monro84

ayclopes- I have really never had noticable evap on these usually I tell people that have a line that can be seen on these test that these test are pretty good and if it is pink then it is hcg and if they get af it might had been a chem. I hope that is not the case. 

The evaps I have had was the ones that you might see something if you turn it a certain way and if you stare long enough a line appears but if you look away you cannot see it anymore they look very shadowy lol :dohh:

This one is no doubt pink and noticable but the dye took a really long time to go across and I did not look at it till next morning. So IDK :shrug:


----------



## ayclobes

Sometimes it is the test..i would wait a couple more days and test again with fmu..if you are indeed pregnant..a frer should forsure be able to pick up something!


----------



## monro84

thanks so much i hate the 2 week wait.:growlmad:


----------



## Ambivalent

Hi all. 
Looks like a lot has happened since I popped in last. 

Monro, i can see the line, but I cant say if it is an evap or +. I have never had a + so early. 

Emme, how cruel to tell you stories like that! I would rather not hear about things going horribly wrong. I hope you manage to put it out of your mind and that you do end up having an uncomplicated natural birth. 

Soop, sounds impressive! I couldnt run from the sofa to the fridge, but I do mean to get more exercise than simple walking the dog but there just arent enough hours. 
I havent gone with the antibiotics yet. I am only 17 DPO so I just want to give it a chance first to see if it sticks.

Nicki, I am so so sorry to read your news. I hope you are being looked after well and that you are being kind to yourself. 

And Lady, I understand you must be scared. That sounds so frightening, but as you say, she will be loooked after by the best, professionals who do this all the time. Easier said than done, but I hope you can try to put worry to the side and look forward to putting it all behind you. 

Beachy, when did you discover your MTHFR issue and start the folic acid? Did your doctor think it was the cause of the mcs? 

I had another blood test on Sunday and my HCG was around 1,100 (16dpo), which apprently is a good result. I dont think I can take any more blood tests now - I have bruises on both arms from the needles and feel drained. We have decided not to fly off on holiday next week just to not take any chances and will instead have a local driving holiday. If I make it past 23 dpo, I will have beaten my record (not counting my mmc at 10 weks). fx


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies!

Firstly lady oh my gosh your poor little princess! :cry: But as others have said that hospital is the best! My friend was there for years in and out as she was born with spina bifida but she turned out just great and a black belt in judo! :thumbup: I agree it's probably best that you didnt know when you were pregnant, would only have added to your stress. :hugs:

Nicki :hugs: glad you are holding up ok, please pass on my best wishes to patiently i think about her often. :hugs:

Soop good luck with the acu, i really enjoyed it, my guy wanted me to go twice a month, once before ov and once before the end of the cycle. I bet you will see a difference in your af, much fresher brighter blood! :hugs:

Emme i hope the belt does the trick for you! :thumbup:

Beach good luck hun :hugs:

Nsn your little man is gorgeous glad things are getting easier. :hugs:

Monro fx this is the start of something for you! :thumbup:

Ambi your numbers seem to be doubling fx for you! :thumbup:

Wookie how are things progressing? :hugs:

Thurl did you get your blood results? :hugs:

Anyone i missed sorry and hope you are ok! :hugs:

Afm have a bump pic from sat will post later. Should have been going to a wedding this sat just gone, dhs friends. Anyway he got a text last mon saying it was off and they were splitting up!! We couldnt believe it, theyve been together the best part of 20 years! Turns out hes been seeing someone from his work, and said hes got feelings for her! Dh was shocked and disgusted hes been friends with them both since school!

The sat before we went to a baby show, we ordered the pushchair and car seat, Should be here in about a month. We went for the babystyle oyster with purple colour pack, plus the carrycot, got a free footmuff. And chose the maxi cosi pebble car seat. Think we saved about £125 if we had paid full price for everything. :happydance:

Scares me that we have ordered all this stuff and spent all this money and things could still go wrong....

Had midwife appointment last tuesday, she did my fundal measurement which was 29cm, and they normally say a cm per week, as i was 28 and a half weeks this was fine. But when she plotted it on the chart it was above the 90th percentile! :dohh: She said not to worry and go by the scan as they are more accurate so we will see. Scan on 6th Nov. Antenatal not til end of Nov! Ill be 36 weeks by then!

:dust: to those that need it! xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone,

Back from Florida and finally readjusted from the jetlag :wacko: had an amazing time, we did lots, ate lots, drank lots, spent lots :haha:

Lady - I am so so sorry about Elsa's heart defect but as everyone says GOSH is the best place to be and I'm sure she will be just fine but I can imagine how you must bee feeling - its something any mummy should not have to go through, especially with her being so young :hugs:

Monro - I think I saw a line on the top one. Fx'd hun, keep testing :hugs:

Lexi - glad you are well - looking forward to the updated bump pic. Great news on the purchases too :thumbup:

Beach - I thought of you when we were in Tampa at Busch Gardens - hope you are doing well. Weather was a bit rubbish the day we went there and they stopped all the rides as there was a thunderstorm around lunchtime (no rain though which was strange for me). The park was eerily quiet for a while.

Hi to everyone else - I forget what everyone has said by the time I get round to updating.

AFM - Whilst I was away I received my referral to Professor Quenby. I have emailed her today as I am due to O today or tomorrow so am now waiting for an appointment from her for the NK cells testing. AF arrived on the last day of the holiday, making a 27 day cycle since the m/c which is about normal for me.

I'l leave you with a pic of me and DH enjoying our holiday :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2914.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nicki123

Soop - good luck with the fitness regime. I def recommend the clear out too, helps clear your mind. I couldnt fit into quite a lot of my clothes anymore, some of them are a few years old and ive put on some weight since then, and i decided if I manage to lose a bit of weight I will treat myself to some new clothes. More retail therapy. Good luck with acu too, let us know how it goes.

Emme, what a horror story. Why on earth did your friend think it was good idea to tell you that!??? NOT helpful.

Monro, I think I could just see a line! Are you going to try and leave it a couple of days to test again? So hard waiting isn't it. Fx for you x

Ambi - congrats!!! It's looking good for you, good numbers. I know you won't be able to relax until you're clear of 23 dpo so I hope the time goes quickly for you.

Lexi - glad you and bump are doing well. Omg re the nearly married couple - and after all those years together. Poor poor bride to be :(

NTAT - so glad you had a wonderful holiday. I'm looking fwd to hearing about your trip to see prof Q. I hope to follow in your footsteps soon

Everyone - will def say hi to patiently from all of you
X


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies :wave:

I'm really sorry this is a selfish post, but I'm in a hurry so will catch up properly in the next couple of days, I just wanted to let you know about my appointment today,

I have now been diagnosed with PCOS, and I also have a tilted womb :(. The doctor said my ovaries are ok though, and she said I did ovulate last cycle as I thought I did on CD26, she said my progesterone is fine and my lining is fine, so her overall opinion is that if I lose weight I could greatly improve my fertility, at this stage there is nothing she is prepared to give me in terms of medication other than the contraceptive pill, so healthy eating and exercise it is! Not sure about the tilted womb thing, I will need to google all about that. Oh and I had a load of EWCM earlier, I'm sure it wasn't :spermy: (sorry TMI haha), so I'm really hoping for a temp rise in the next couple of days :)

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## wookie130

With PCOS, Thurl, I would really look at being put on Clomid, combined with Metformin. That could work wonders for you. Losing weight is also a good plan, if you're somewhat overweight. The interesting thing, is that many women are overweight BECAUSE they have PCOS. The tilted womb thing isn't serious at all, and it doesn't effect your ability to become pregnant.


----------



## ayclobes

Thurl, I agree with Wookie. I have PCOS also and i had been on metformin, metformin plus clomid--metformin helped me lost 20lbs but i had to stop taking it because it made me sick. I would suggest maybe seeing if you can see an RE or start a clomid cycle? I used injectibles when i got pregnant with lil man. Losing weight is always good..as long as you're ready. When i got pregnant, i was not dieting..i lost the "ambition"..thus here i am!


----------



## monro84

Ambivalent--Thats great the numbers are that good. Fx this is it for you. 

lexi--Wow almost there. That is sad when people have been together that long call it quits. Its exciting to be getting the baby stuff not long now. 

NewToAllThis--Glad you had fun on your trip sounded great. Are you trying again now if so fx you catch that eggy this time.

Nicki--Hope everything is going good for you.:flower:

Thurl--Well thats good you have something to start on. I think there is some supplement you can take that help with pcos if the dr does not prescribe you something. GL 

AFM-Still bfn:cry:. I feel like I am out even though I am either 8 dpo or 10. I know still very early. I would have felt better if I had not had that good line on that test a few days ago but since that it makes me feel like it was beginning to implant and then it stopped. Another thing my high temp started going down yesterday. This morning it was back where it was a few days after O. However I did have the ac on last night. I should get af by sun or next tues depending when I o'd either way I will test till Sat and if nothing I will wait for af.


----------



## thurl30

Hi again everyone :wave:

Lady I am so sorry to hear what you are going through, I can't imagine how you must feel, but it's good to hear little Elsa is healthy and strong, and you are trying to stay positive, thinking of you hun and sending you lots of best wishes :hugs:

Beach hope you're ok hun, you can join me with the temping :) :hugs:

Nicki good to hear you are keeping positive, the healthy lifestyle will help you feel better I'm sure :) Wishing you all the best for your appointment tomorrow :hugs:

Soop good luck with the exercise class :) Acupuncture sounds really good, let me know how you get on with it, I really hope it helps you :hugs:

Emme sorry to hear about the pain, I hope the belt arrives quickly for you :hugs: 

Ambivalent good to hear your got a good result from our bloods, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Lexi it sounds like you are getting organised now :) I can't believe where the time has gone, nearly 30 weeks :happydance:

NTAT pleased to hear you had a nice holiday, the jetlag from travelling to the states must be awful (I get jetlag from travelling in Europe :rofl:) :hugs:

Wookie and Ayclobes thanks for your messages, my Doctor doesn't want to give me anything yet and wants me to try and lose a bit of weight first which is fair enough I guess, she said I am ovulating just not as regularly as I should be so she thinks that if I lose abit then I would likely kick start things, she said my testosterone levels are normal, but it's another hormone that's back to front or something, to be honest I thought I understood everything when I was in there but then I got in the car and all I could remember was that I have PCOS :dohh:

Monro hang in there hun you still have lots of time, it's still early, I have everything crossed for you :hugs: 

I had my thyroid checked and my Doctor said it was fine so I thought my temps might be low because I sleep with my mouth open, I don't know what else it could be :shrug:


----------



## monro84

thurl--thats great about your thryoid. I have the same habit so I actually found it was beter to do temps vaginally they are more accurate and a little higher. I do the same think I think next time i will just record dr on my phone lol. Thanks I do hope I did but getting that line earlier is more discourging than getting all bfn's. :(


----------



## thurl30

I think I might start doing them that way for one cycle to see what the difference is, better order a new thermometor first though :rofl: I am really rooting for you hun, I know it's horrible seeing that blank white space but don't give up just yet :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Thanks thurl the only thing is that next month I don't think I am going to have a good shot if I am not pregnant this month. If I am early like 9dpo then I won't O till Nov 6 or later and dh is going on a hunting trip on the 3rd and will not be back till the 8th or 9th and by then it will probably be too late. If I am 11 dpo today then I definatly feel more out b/c bfn this morning however temp did go back up. But on the other hand if I O on cd 14 next month then timing might be perfect but lately O has not been on time so I guess I am screwed either way. :cry:

I hope the temping the other way will make a big difference in temping. :flower:


----------



## lexi374

Monro you're not out this month yet! Hang in there x


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Monro - sorry about the bfns, we all hate 'em. There is still time so ill keep my fx for you.

Thurl. Glad your thyroid is ok. Are you feeling ok about the PCOS thing? You've always suspected it so it probably feels good to have it confirmed in a way. From what the ladies have said there is lots that can be done to help you with ov etc which is great.

Hello everyone else.

Afm, was at hospital again today, no heartbeat as expected, just an intact sac and the CRL was measuring even smaller than before, so booked in for an erpc on Friday. I was just glad they could fit me in so quickly. Just want to move on so roll on Friday. Saw the lovely consultant who is making an appointment with me for about 6 weeks time to discuss next steps.


----------



## lexi374

Im sorry Nicki, will be thinking of you on Friday, take care of yourself and rest up over the weekend. x


----------



## Sooperhans

Monro hate that wait, hate the bfns and rooting for you all the way, I hope this is your month!!

Lexi, how are you hun?

Thurl good to have the pcos confirmed so you know and I'm with the previous comment that it can help you gain weight quickly. I hope you can keep on fighting it and that you feel ok xx

Oh Nicki I'm sorry...rest up and I hope Fri goes ok for you. It's good you have a follow up appt booked for 6 weeks' time, I hope that gives you headspace before then. I did a big old clean out today, followed suit on the therapeutic de-clutter! Take care hun xxx


----------



## Emmediva

Oh Nicki, I'm so sorry you are going through this :hugs: you are in my thoughts. 

Sending all TTC's tons of baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sooperhans

Ps will report back after 1st acu tomorrow... X


----------



## monro84

Oh nicki I know you were expecting it but it still does not mean that it hurts any less:hugs:. Glad you were able to get the appt so quickly. Hope you get answers soon on whats going on and a few months you will tell us you got your answer and sticky baby. GL 

Soop--Thank you, GL w/ your acu tomorrow:flower:


----------



## wookie130

Nicki, I hate that you're going through this. To go through it once is heinous, but more than once is a type of cruelty that other people cannot even begin to relate to...


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks ladies. It's lovely to know you guys are here. I am feeling ok today though, and just looking forward to getting the op over with and having a restful weekend.

Soop - glad you have embraced the decluttering. I warn you, it's addictive. I plan to do more soon. How did acu go? I have stopped going for the time being, just while I figure out if I need to spend any money on private tests etc, but I miss it and I miss the lovely acu lady too.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I caught the decluttering bug too after reading your post Nicki - I got rid of loads of stuff, feels good doesn't it :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

I have a closet here at home that I'd gladly allow one of you to declutter! LOL!


----------



## Nicki123

If you pay for my flight, you're on!


----------



## Sooperhans

Haha, everyone's having a go at clearing out....Wookie it's def good but painful to start! I meant to do just one drawer yday, then did the whole chest of drawers, a 2nd chest of drawers and then the wardrobe! Feels good! There are a few more hanging clothes, they are next! Yes Nicki it's addictive! 

Good luck tomorrow Nicki xxx

Acu was good! I had a chat, went through all my medical stuff, she said she has a lot to do! On feeling my pulses, she said she needed to first address weaker areas including my heart, blood, spleen and gall bladder. I had 5 needles in in total. Some felt a bit weird, almost fizzy at times! She wants me to come back in a fortnight initially, I did say that money wise I can't afford it all the time, so we are seeing how it goes. Fxd it all works quickly! Xxx


----------



## lexi374

Nicki thinking of you today :hugs: xx

Soop glad acu went well, im ok thanks hun just feeling shattered this week starting to find work hard. 6 more weeks and im outa there!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lexi, yes I'm glad I went and feel positive, if it works I would be over the moon.

6 weeks, wow! I can't believe it! That's so exciting xx


----------



## Sooperhans

PS do you think acu can work, like immediately? I'm CD16 and got a pretty convincing looking opk this afternoon....what do you think? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







opk_cd16.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sooperhans

I haven't been o'ing until cd20+!! 

Nicki, hope you are OK. How's everyone else? Beach, how are you getting on hun? xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wow, Soop, that's a really good opk :thumbup:
Best get on with the :sex:. I'm intrigued by acu, been pondering over it for a while now-but I'd imagine its a bit pricey for multiple sessions.
But suppose its well worth every penny if it works eh?!


----------



## SATH

Hi can i gatecrash. Ive been having accu too after my 2nd mc in august. Ive found it good so far this cycle i ovulated day 19 just hoping i get a longer luteal phase.


----------



## Emmediva

Soop, I agree with NTAT, that OPK strip looks great, girl go at it :sex: hope the :spermy: catch that egg!!! 

Sath, welcome to the thread.

AFM, I have another ultrasound appt today, seems they were not able to see everything at the anatomy scan at 22 weeks. The baby was moving way too much. Only good thing is I'll get to see him again and I will ask them to confirm the gender just in case LOL. On another note I'm feeling really huge now, it's getting harder to get up and go. My OH wants to take a road trip to Tennessee for the weekend, 6 hrs away, and I am really not feeling it... All I really want is to sleep in for the weekend, and do nothing. My energy level is null :nope:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you ladies...dtd done for today! Next one tomorrow and then the day after, yahooo! :haha:

Emme, you are completely allowed to do v little and you need your weekends to rest. Certainly not travel all that way, I'd remind dh that you are doing an important job that is tiring you out! And let us know what happens on the scan, gl x

Sath, welcome and sorry for your recent loss. Yes join away, how many acu sessions have you had? And I notice you are hypothyroid, me too. Crap, isn't it! My acu lady yday said that weaker pulses in my spleen could be down to the thyroid...has yours said anything? X


----------



## monro84

Soop opk looks great go catch that eggy. :sex:


----------



## SATH

Thanks for the welcome. Sooperhans yes she said something about thyroid causing weaker spleen weak kidney. I'v been 3 times so far lots of needles in abdo and back and some herbal tablets. Noticed my hair is growin i have really thin hair cos if thyroid hate it. Have you ever been told thyroid condition puts you at higher risk of mc?


----------



## Sooperhans

That sounds similar, when we finished this appt she said next time she'll prob have to work on my kidneys. Hopefully it'll boost both of our non functioning thyroids! That is great about your hair thickening, do you think that is down to the herbal tabs or the acu? I have some patches in my hair and it's def not as thick as it used to be :(

Well, one of the reasons I am trying acu is that the docs are saying the mcs are not related to my thyroid. Which I think is bs tbh! I'd read that it can affect later mcs, what have they told you? As soon as I got my 1st bfp I had my levo raised to 175mg, I used to be on 125mg. I've been really reluctant to come back down as I heard the right meds should be in place not just at bfp but before. As a compromise, in the last couple of months I've come down to alternating 150 and 175mg. What are you on?

The docs seem to be so sketchy about what it affects, I hope acu can fill in all the gaps that the western medicine leaves......x


----------



## Nicki123

Hi SATH, welcome to the thread. 

Hey Soop - good looking Opk! I remember on my second cycle I think of acu, that I got a +Opk on acu day. She had stuck loads of needles in my stomach. I like to think it can work pretty fast.

Hope everyone else is well. I'm recovering well after my erpc on Friday. The drs and nurses were lovely and made it as 'pleasant' as these things can be. I spent friday night just lounging and snoozing, but felt pretty good yesterday so was up and about. I have no pain and the bleeding is already really light. DH and I went out for a meal last night, it was nice to get a bit dressed up. Have some friends coming around for a roast dinner in a bit so all in all it's been a good weekend.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Nicki, it's been bd central recently, maybe one more just for luck!

I'm pleased that it went as nice as it could for you, it's a nice idea to dress up and feel a bit special. I'm pleased you have friends around you as well today. Take care my lovely xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

I mean that it went as well as it could, not 'nice' as such. I feel for you going through all this. I hope you get lots of help x


----------



## SATH

Hi, I'm on 75 mcg a day. I did start to increase it as saw my level was 2.9. I was referred to a specialist obs/endocrine clinic but never got that far. Very annoying as my GP had been stressing to me that I had to have it under really good control straight away but then just left me to do it myself. Debating whether to increase it myself taking 75/100 mcg alternate days.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey Sath, I assume when you say 2.9 that it's your tsh? That has a bit more scope to go up, I would argue that you could prob go to 100mg outright? Can you ask your doc to do a trial? And retest? Can you push for the referral? I'm always bugging my doc about this and my fertility, think she's sick of me!

Nicki, how are you doing? How is everyone else?

So my doc wants me to have my thyroid levels tested and also the progesterone....must admit I'm nervous about not taking progesterone this month...especially as I'm hoping to have caught the egg. So basically the same thoughts as last month! My doc said the test will confirm I'm def ovulating. Hmmmm.....


----------



## lexi374

Hi everyone....

Nicki im glad fri went as well as could be expected, and that you managed to have some time with friends over the weekend. :hugs:

Soop fab looking opk, sounds like you have had a bedathon so fx this is your month! :hugs:

Sath welcome im sure you will find great help and comfort here. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else i hope you are well. x

I went to see the nurse fri for my whooping cough jab, and she said are you getting the flu jab? I said no, she said why not and to get to the point told me that i would be having both today and that was the end of it!! She was a total bitch! Anyway i had 2 dead arms so did ni=ot sleep at all fri as couldnt lay on my sides or front or back! :growlmad:

My flu arm is fine now but the other 1 is still really sore, although better than it was and still got a lump and a rash on it! :shrug:

Anyway 30 week bump shot as promised.....


Spoiler





Belly bar came out that morning was getting sore x


----------



## lexi374

Soop it will if done at 7dpo not day 21! My test was done day 21 and they said borderline! How can you ov borderline, you either do or dont, anyway after sometime i realised it was because i ovd later than day 14!! :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Lexi and lovely to hear from you, your bump looks totally gorge!! Only ten weeks or so, what a lovely Christmas this year for you :hug:

Ok so I'm confused...so the test is designed to be 7dpo? As I've just been told to make sure it's 7 days before af is due, and as last month was cd40, she said to have it cd33, which would make it massively past 7dpo! I might try and get it at the end of this week then, at least I could take the progesterone again sooner? X


----------



## Sooperhans

And I agree, how can you be borderline? You either are or you aren't, not everyone's lp is bang on, I know I haven't been. This bloody test is stupid, lol x


----------



## lexi374

They think everyone has a 28 day cycle and ovs on cd14, what a load of crap we aint that lucky! It should be 7dpo so if you know the day you ov then go with that. I was oving around cd19 so it hadnt gone up enough by cd21, also didnt realise til i temp'd that i only had 10 day luteal phase! x

Thanks hun, would love for this bubs to be here before xmas but as first babies are usually late i know that's not likely! :shrug:


----------



## Emmediva

Sooper, I agree with Lexi, a test done at 7DPO will tell if you've Ovulated. I would take the BBT calendar with you to the appointment to assist.

Lexi, love your bump pic!! I need to add mine, I am huge though :blush: lol. As to your arms hurting, I am so sorry to hear that. They offered the flu shot here at work for free, but after doing research and weighing the pros and cons, I decided against it, so I did not take one. I hope your arms feel better soon.

AFM, I went to my ultrasound appt on Friday, so they could finish the anatomy scan on the baby. Well when the tech started he was sleeping so she got some cranial shots and also saw the 4 heart chambers as well as the heartbeat, and kidneys. But then he woke up, I guess due to the prodding of the probe. So she had a hard time getting him to cooperate, the baby literally flipped and gave her his back, so she pushed harder trying to get him to turn, which he would not, so she basically made my abdomen hurt from all the probing :nope: She was able to get more pictures of other areas like the abdomen, fluid etc, but I was ready for it to be over. When I went home I was in pain, so laid down for a couple hours and then took the trip to visit my OH's cousin in Tennessee, I was not looking forward to the long drive but I did have lots of fun. We got back yesterday afternoon and were able to relax a couple hours before we went to bed. OH wanted to :sex: but I declined, I was TOO tired and to be honest, I feel so tired and worn out now, that it's the last thing on my mind. My belly has been hurting more today, not sure if it's from the round ligaments or the trip, or both. I have my maternity belt on but I still hurt when walking around or standing/sitting. I hope my body gets with it and gets used to the extra weight, if not I may have to take maternity leave before I am ready to go into labor...


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you for your advice both, I will ring first thing tomorrow to get a Fri appt hopefully. :hugs:

Lexi - you never know re dds! I'm getting excited for you x

Emme, sounds like you're still suffering, lots of rest to make up for the w/e! Pleased you had a nice time. And pleased all checked out ok in the scan, sounds like you have a right wriggly one there :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave: sorry I have been MIA. I have all kind of crazy things going on with work lately, just trying to get all caught up...

Nicki - I am so sorry that it ended up being bad news for you! Glad the surgery went as well as can be expected. On to next month right. :hugs:

I might have to join you ladies for the declutter party. We are getting ready to put our house up for sale soon so I think there's lots of decluttering needed!!!

Soop -Your OPK loks great!! I hope the Acupuncture works for you. A lot of girls get prego right after doing it!!! :thumbup: We are due for some good news in here. 

Sath - welcome to the thread! Great group of ladies here at all different stages of their journey which is nice! 

Lexi - you look great in your bump pic!!! Gosh how time is flying! 30 weeks already!!!

Emme - glad everything is going so well with your pregnancy and everything checked out with your scan. Get some rest! Wouldn't it be nice to start maternity leave this early!!! :winkwink:

Wookie - glad things are going so well for you this pregnancy. Do you have any bump or U/S pics to post?

Monroe - sorry the damn witch got you!! Ugh so frustrating isn't it!!??

Thurl - How are you doing? I was laughing when I read your post about sleeping with your mouth open. :rofl: Have you started your alternate temping method yet?

:wave: Hello to everyone I missed. 

AFM - started temping again this cycle. Not sure if I am back to normal or what. AF was very dark and light then last week I had some spotting so who knows what's going on. :shrug: I think it will be interesting to see what happens with my temps. I think I may wait another cycle or so before TTC again just to be sure everything is back to normal down there.


----------



## wookie130

Sooperhans said:


> And I agree, how can you be borderline? You either are or you aren't, not everyone's lp is bang on, I know I haven't been. This bloody test is stupid, lol x

By "borderline" they mean you're having a weaker ovulation, and yes, that exists. I had this issue myself, my body would release an egg, but it wasn't bringing forth the BEST egg, nor was it firing it out strongly enough...and this is usually due to lower progesterone levels. I was put on Clomid to strengthen my ovulation, which in turn produces higher progesterone. And lo' and behold, I became pregnant...twice!


----------



## BeachChica

Wookie- when you say your body was not putting forth the best egg, what do you mean? I too ovulate and have oow progesterone and as you know I have had a lot of MCs. Because the ones that have been tested have been chromosomal issues I too wonder if I my body I'd not putting forth "the best egg." The docs don't want to put me on Clomid though because they said I am not having any trouble getting pregnant and the high chance of multiples with Clomid brings with it a new set of risks and issues. :shrug:


----------



## Emmediva

Beach, if I were to take maternity leave this early, I probably would have to do Short Term disability and not get my full pay which would not be good. Granted I would LOVE to rest at home :haha: and get full pay but that's impossible lol. So nope hopefully no early maternity leave. I want to get as much $ as possible LOL. Wooks is right in regard to ovulation not releasing strong eggs, I really think that was my issue when trying to get pregnant. I tried for more than a year to conceive and it was just not working, and I knew I ovulated every month, I had my period like clock work and felt the ovary release the egg. The doctors always said everything checked out ok with me but nothing was happening :shrug:. That's when I decided to look into natural supplements to boost my chances and produce stronger ovulation, not long after I started taking them in August did I fall pregnant twice and then with the one I'm carrying.

AFM, I feel really weird, I don't know if it's normal... I feel my OH is acting different towards me, we used to sit together and cuddle on the sofa and now we sit on opposite ends. At night he always used to hug me till I fell asleep and now we are on opposite ends of the bed, especially since we switched to a King size bed. Many times I'll feel him near me but not enough to hug me... I don't know it's just different... I asked him once and he said he was scared to touch me because I'm pregnant, but at this stage of the pregnancy, I am beginning to feel self concious and his attitude is not helping :nope: He kisses me good night every day and in the morning kisses me good bye, then kisses the belly and says good bye to Jonathan. But I feel weird... Don't know if it's normal, advice?


----------



## ayclobes

Beach - When we lost hudson, they said he had developed an extra 13 chromosome, and part of me thinks it was a bad egg to begin with. But now this lil man is healthy and growing..and moving around in there like everything..but he does have his lazy days. Have you thought about injectibles at all? i did those the month/cycle i got pregnant with lil man. They say the injectibles are supposed to help with egg quality.


When i got pregnant with lil man, my lp was all out of wack because i didnt even O until close to cd30..due to the injections/slow protocol.


----------



## lexi374

Emme i think maybe blokes are a bit weirded out by this pregnancy thing!! Lol! :haha:

Mine has not been near me (which im actually grateful for!) and has only felt her kick a couple of times, i dunno i think they struggle to get their head around it all, and i think the losses perhaps make them more detached? 

And pregnancy makes us feel a bit vulnerable and insecure, i wouldnt worry if everything else is ok. :shrug: xx


----------



## lexi374

Oooh ayclobes it's V day tom for you!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Nicki123

Soop and SATH - I hadn't realised thyroids caused so much trouble. Am adding is to my growing list of things to quiz the dr about. and Wookie am also adding 'not best eggs' on the list and ayclobes 'injectibles'. The poor Dr is going to dread seeing me....

Lexi, hope the jabs arent hurting anymore.

Emme - hope things get a little easier for you, don't like to think of you being so uncomfortable already :( And a for OH, I think you just need to have An honest chat with him. He needs to know if he's making you feel awkward, I am sure he doesn't mean it :hugs:

Beach, very exciting about house-moving! I want to move next year. Totally understand you wanting to give it another month before ttc again x

Hi everyone else

Afm, had a bad day yesterday, was feeling very tearful / upset / tired/ annoyed by every little thing, but feeling much brighter today. Phew. I can cope with the odd wobbly day here and there but only if it's inbetween lots of better ones.


----------



## lexi374

Thanks nicki my flu arm is fine but the whooping cough 1 is still a little sore although much better than it was! :thumbup:

Sorry you had a bad day yest but that's totally normal, i found they crept up on me when i least expected it. After the first 1 i bottled everything up but then burst into tears in the work canteen a couple of months later. Dont even know why.

A lot of the time id think i was fine then dont even know what would set me off and id be in floods off tears, poor dh didnt know what to do and i hated being like that. I guess its a normal part of the grieving/healing process. Be kind to yourself sweetie :hugs: x


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, you're right pregnancy does make you more vulnerable, which is why I need him to show me he loves me more than ever. I just need his support you know :)

Nicki, I've decided I am going to talk to him about it, he just need to be more affectionate, not just when he wants to :sex: but over all. As to feeling down, it's understandable, I hope and pray the days get easier for you as time goes by. Huge, ginormous :hugs: to you my dear.


----------



## JFG

hey ladies
Sorry i have been around much lately and haven't kept up to date with you all. Hope you are all doing ok.

I am 10 dpo today and its my mmc baby due date today and got another BFP!! I am so happy but also so scared as its very early days, af isn't due until sunday and i had a chem pregnancy in August! trying to keep PMA though and hopefully this is 3rd time lucky!! My DH is 30 in 1st week Nov this would make his birthday so fingers crossed its here to stay, haven't even told DH yet and not sure whether to wait until next week after i've missed af!

Just a bit worried as i have no symptoms whatsoever no sore bbs nothing :(


----------



## BeachChica

Emme- I think it's normal for them to feel awkward with you being pregnant but I definitely would talk to him about it. It's omething you not want him to gt out of the habit doing especially if he was so good about it before. 

JFG- congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance: we were due for some good news in here. I really hope this will be 3rd time lucky for you!!!


----------



## ayclobes

Lexi - yesss! ahhh! i can't believe it and the fact that i'll be in the 3rd tri in 3wks! wow!


----------



## SATH

AF arrived y'day not surprised as timing was out. My 1mc due date is looming next month how do you get through it.

Great to see a new bfp congrats


----------



## ayclobes

Sath - I had a mmc last november, and i guess since i knew the reason why the baby didnt get continue to grow made me feel better---the baby would have been a DS baby and baby did develop an extra 13 chromosome.


----------



## Sooperhans

HivHi ladies, ahh Nicki sorry you have had a bad day or so, I think you are doing really really well. You are so brave but if you aren't feeling it some days then go with it, let it all out and the next day is a new day. I hope it all gets better from now xx and yes, thyroid stuff is shit! Hope you can get it ruled out...

Jfg yay, great news! Sometimes no symptoms is a symptom in itself...I'm sure I read it somewhere. Let us know how you get on, and did you tell Dh? I'm sure he'll be excited whenever it is that you tell him :hugs:

Emme yes best to talk it through and explain you aren't made of china and a lovely cuddle still would be welcomed, especially if he spoons you! Hope the belt is helping you xx

Beach, sounds sensible to wait a cycle or so, have you got any further testing your way? Have you considered anything like acu/reflexology to help get your strength up? After everything you have been through :hug:

Ayc great news on V day!

Lady, is there any further news on Elsa? Hope you are ok :hugs:

Sath, sorry af showed, argh hate that witch! Give yourself time on your edd, I'm not sure anything out there will make it better but some people light candles, which I think is nice. And lots of cuddles x


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh afm, got my 7dpo blood test tomorrow (I'm renaming it from 21 day test, hehe) and they are also checking thyroid function too. I'm doing a food diary for a week to show my acu lady next Thurs...quite looking forward to my next session xxx


----------



## Emmediva

JFG, Congrats! I took a test before AF was due with this one and it came out +, hope this is your rainbow!

SATH, sorry to hear the witch got you. It's hard to get through MC dates or EDD dates from previous MC's. :hugs:

Soop,I hope they give you good news for tomorrow's test, when will you get the results back?

AFM, feeling ok, I am huge and starting to waddle, my inner thighs hurt :( and baby is heavy now. Well probably Placenta more than baby. OH and I had :sex: day before yesterday, poor thing had been asking since Sunday. It's more awkward now because belly gets in the way. I was thinking yesterday how funny it would've been if Jonathan had started kicking :haha: that would've totally ruined the mood :rofl: I told OH last night and he was like yeah that would be totally weird, he said "I really want to be with you more than once a week or so but I do not want our son kicking me or being like what is that?" :rofl: I was literally crying when he said that!! I was like he is NOT going to notice, you will not poke him in the eye or anything like that LOL. Men are so crazy! :haha:


----------



## Nicki123

Congrats JFG! I hope you are the start of a lucky streak for this thread. Have you told DH yet??

SATH - :hugs: for your impending EDD. Such a toughie, thinking of you.

Soop - yay for your tests! The more tests the better I reckon. Glad you're enjoying acu.

Emme, did you have a chat to OH about the cuddles thing? Sorry to hear you're feeling so uncomfortable. 

It's Friday tomorrow everyone :) the weekend cannot come soon enough. I'm really struggling with tiredness this week, not sure if its just my body recovering after the op but I'm so excited about a mega lie in on Saturday x


----------



## Emmediva

Hi Nicki, nope not yet, it's hard to really speak during the week, with dinner and such. But it will definately be brought up this weekend. I feel good knowing he still wants to be with me, I just need him to be more cuddly and loving.


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies

I did tell DH and he was really pleased but he did say I shouldn't test early because of what happened last time and then i only worry myself which is true but its easier said than done when the 2ww goes soooo slowly!!! But we are just going to have to wait and see nothing more we can do..just hope this is a sticky one.

I havent' tested since as couldn't bear to see line get lighter like last time so planning on testing with CBD on Monday when i'm 15dpo still no symptoms really but i'm only 4 weeks tomorrow so probably still way too early! fx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi all,

Just popping in to say I'm off for my biopsy this afternoon with Professor Quenby.
I will update you all on the gory details later.

It involves a long drive so maybe tomorrow before I get chance.


----------



## monro84

Well This past week was very sad . In my home town there was a girl (Shelby Harmon (20)) who was a victim of Domestic violence that sadly took her life. She was hit by a truck that her bf (Rodney Shelton Fulgham (23)) was driving last saturday morning which threw her into oncomeing traffic and she was hit by 2 more cars. He did not call 911 till he was a substational distance from the scene. He admitted to hitting her but that is all we know there are rumors that he watched from his tailgate swinging his feet while the other 2 cars ran over her. He is free and not charged with anything right now. There are other rumors also. Her friends said he was abusive to her but it did not start till about 4 months ago. They said he would lock her in the bedroom and she would have to break down the door to get out while he sat back and laughted. They said he would pull her by her hair, and choke her, and hit her. They said one of his ex girl friends was put in ICU by him b/c he pushed her out of a vehicle going 80mph. 

We will not know the truth till more investigation is done however it is being botched by the coroners and pd and hwy patrol. Her mom said on the radio this morning that the first coroner at the scene said that it was going to be ruled as a homicide and there is no need for an autopsey. The mother even asked at least 3 times at the hospital where they took her remains if there needed to be an autopsey and they were told no. Now another coroner told her that it is going to be undertermined pending investigation and they needed to do an autopsey. This was told to them to late because her remains had already been cremated. 

Her story is going to be on HLN the Jane Velez-Mitchell show tonight at 6pm Central.

It is amazing at all the support that they have gotten. I personally did not know her or him but it really hits you somewhere when something like that happens in a town that hardly ever sees anything like this. There are murders there but usually open and close cases and usually it is over drugs or something like that but really not very often. 

Here is her page. 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Justice-for-Shelby/215135178619805

Please help us get the word out we are trying to get it on Nancy Grace and maybe she can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## monro84

I wanted to share this with you ladies b/c this has hit me very hard even though I did not know her personally. My husbands worker and his gf was the same age as her and knew her and him. He said all he knows is he has done drugs and he has heard the same as me about the abuse but no one ever thought he could do that to someone he supposedly loved. 

Fly High pretty girl. :cry:


----------



## Nicki123

Jfg - totally understand your anxiety about testing again. Once you've had a chemical pg you will always fear that fading line. I have my fx for you that you get a stronger line next time and this will be your sticky bean x

NTAT - hope it was ok today and not too 'uncomfortable'. How long will you have to wait for the results? 

Monro, what a sad story. Such a horrible situation, I hope her family get some justice for her.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Quick update as in bed after a very long day. Will write more in detail tomorrow.

It was very painful but didn't last long. At first Prof Q didn't think she cud get sample as my lining is thin but she managed it. She gave it a good scrape to try and encourage it to thicken. She said she's very interested in my case, its exactly what she's looking for. 

She wanted me to go back to check my lining but we both agreed its too far.

She's going to have a discussion with my specialist to see what can be done with my lining as he hasn't offered do anything. I should get the results in 5-6 weeks.

Took us 3.5 hours to get home, traffic was a bloody nightmare. I was cramping and sore and just wanted my bed :cry:


----------



## Nicki123

Ouch ... Hope the cramps are easing. What a day you've had. Hope you have a relaxing weekend ahead of you.


----------



## NewToAllThis

JFG - I have just been through a chemical so I know how you must be feeling. Pregnancy after miscarriage is so scary but we're all here to support you.

Monro - awful story, some people are truly evil. I tried the FB link but it didn't seem to work for me.

Nicki - how you doing hun? Hope the good days outweigh the bad.

By the way, if anyone has any questions about the NK test, just ask. I'll be pleased to answer if I can.

I'll be back on tomorrow after a good sleep :sleep:

Nite all :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Monro- what an awful story! I hope her family gets justice for her. I too tried to click the link and it did not work. 

NTAT - when you're feeling better I would like to know about your NK test. How awful to have that biopsy and them have such a long drive home when you're not feeling well. :hugs:

Soop- have you considered temping again? I may need to check into the Acu but I just hate needles!


----------



## Nicki123

NTAT - I wrote in your journal re your trip to see Prof Q

Hello Beech. I think you should give acu a go - you can always just go once if you hate it. The needles are sooooo thin and on my first time I hardly felt them at all. I do feel them now but not in a 'needly' way.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Beach,

I can honestly say it wasn't as bad as I was expecting it to be. We arrived early so I was in the waiting room for 2.15pm (appt was 3pm), I got called in just past 3 and was out by half past.
She took a quick history from me and was VERY excited when I told her about my miscarriages. She said I am exactly the kind of patient she likes to deal with and she will be very interested to see the results.

She all but jumped up and kissed me, she even apologised for her excitedness as she said its not exciting for us... but I knew what she meant and I was pleased that she is so enthusiastic about her job.

I then was taken into the scan room (ugh, I hate the sight of those machines), I had to strip off my bottom half (the usual) and lie on the bed.
There was no nice curtain to undress behind so I just had to do it in the middle of the room with her and her assistant in there :wacko:, she did an transvaginal ultrasound first - she said this is to ascertain which way your uterus tilts before she does the procedure.

She puts a speculum in - similar to a smear and took the sample - I honestly didn't really feel that bit at all
She went back in to scrape the sides a bit to try and promote my lining to grow back thicker and O....M....G, that pain was horrific.
She said its cos your uterus contracts to get away from what is being done to it, and I did feel major cramping but I could also feel the scraping and its a pain I cannot even begin to describe.

Anyways, it was over very quickly and the cramping subsided within a couple of minutes.

She told me beforehand that some people don't bleed, some people spot and some have a lot of bleeding... I've had none.

I feel absolutely fine this morning, no pain - back to normal... just £360 lighter on the pocket :wacko: but if it gives us some answers, its more than worth it.

I should have the results in 5-6 weeks. As they only use part of the sample, she asked if I minded the rest being used for research - I agreed. If I can help in any way to stop others having to go through what I and all of you have experienced, I am all for it.

Any other questions, please ask. :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave: I'm sorry I am so behind with the group, I find it hard to keep up, hope you are all doing ok :hugs: x


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh NTAT! What a procedure!!! :wacko: Did you need the extra scraping to promote the uterus growth? That sounds like the worst part. I am not sure i could have handled that part. I almost passed out when i had my HSG done. I am glad you are feeling better today. :hugs: I really hope you get some answers, I will be anxiously awaiting them too as no one seems to want to do that procedure here in the US.


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> Oh my gosh NTAT! What a procedure!!! :wacko: Did you need the extra scraping to promote the uterus growth? That sounds like the worst part. I am not sure i could have handled that part. I almost passed out when i had my HSG done. I am glad you are feeling better today. :hugs: I really hope you get some answers, I will be anxiously awaiting them too as no one seems to want to do that procedure here in the US.

Yes, she did the extra scraping as she was concerned over my thin lining and she said that it can promote it to grow thicker next month.
If you just have the biopsy, it should be pretty pain free. It was a similar pain to my hysteroscopy and I said I NEVER wanted to feel pain like that again - the things we do to try and get a healthy baby eh!

Have you found anywhere near you that can/will do the NK cell test?
I hope you do and can get it done soon, you need answers as much or if not more than I do. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

I have not found anyone to do it, in fact they haven't even really heard of it over here. My doctors still feel like we've just had a lot of bad luck and really feel that eventually we will b successful on our own. :shrug:


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> I have not found anyone to do it, in fact they haven't even really heard of it over here. My doctors still feel like we've just had a lot of bad luck and really feel that eventually we will b successful on our own. :shrug:

That may be the case but how much more can you take. If you're like me, you feel like you need to rule out every eventuality before you can consider carrying on. 

I had a bit of a search on the internet (I'm sure you've done this already) and I did find an address on a thread about NK cells and it mentioned a company in Miami that does it (I know its quite far but I'm sure like me, you would travel).

University of Miami Medical Laboratories
1600 UM/JM Medical Center
NW 10th Avenue, Building RMSB Room 8190
Miami Florida 33136
Phone 305 243-6288  Fax 305 243-4674

Someone else mentions Quest Labs that are dotted around the country.

Thread here:-

https://www.mecfsforums.com/index.php?topic=10115.0


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi everyone...ntat ouch! I hope you are recovered from your procedure and I will be interested to hear your results. That's good you have found a potential place for Beach.

Hi Thurl, hope you are ok xx
Nicki how are you hun?

I've felt really anxious recently, had cold sweats in the night. Feeling out of sorts atm...hmm. think I'm thinking too far ahead about TTCing....there have been a few people around me announce pregnancy, including in my team at work. And I've been helping a friend who has recently told me about their losses. Combined with being a week into the 2ww, I think it has all been chipping away at me. For that reason, I think I might avoid temping for a little while, as my anxiety levels raised when I was doing that too. Just hoping it happens soon....sigh. 
Xxx


----------



## JFG

thanks for all the supportive messages :) well i tested again last night 14dpo with an IC and still bfp it def a bit darker but still quite a bit lighter than the control line so just hoping and praying this one is sticking around!! 

NTAT good luck with everything and you are very brave to go through such a procedure, I just about coped with a HSG I still shudder at the thought!


----------



## Sooperhans

Jfg that's great news! Have you got any appts lined up? :hugs:

Oh, forgot to say....I got a bit of pink spotting yday, so that's got my mind whirring around today. Felt a bit of heaviness in my lower abdomen as well. But i know from previous months that it doesnt always mean what I want it to. Hopefully getting blood results tomo x


----------



## BeachChica

JFG - that's still great news! Have you tried testing in the morning? Its best to use FMU so its more concentrated. 

Soop - that damn witch, don't you just hate her!! I am still keeping my fingers crossed that is an IB and not AF. I got some bleeding too on my last pregnancy. I thought for sure I was out but it was IB. FX for you!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach, I hope it's IB!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Hello Soop :wave: I REALLY hope it's IB, that would be wonderful. 

Jfg - ics take ages to go dark for me, sometimes I can have a really strong line on a frer but still faint on an ic. I'd try a better test if I was you. Fx!

Hi everyone else.

I'm doing well thanks. Am feeling very positive at the mo. DH and I have been talking about adoption some more and it's definitely what we want to do after one or two more tries. So have been feeling a bit more excited about the future. :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks hun, me too....me too :hugs:

That does sound positive, I hope either way you get a lovely little one, you really deserve one. See what happens, I have everything crossed xx


----------



## monro84

Not sure why the link did not work but here is a working one and I changed the other one so that should work to.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Justice-for-Shelby/215135178619805


----------



## Nicki123

Hello to all the ladies in the US - beach, wooks, Emme, Ayclobes, Monro - just checking you're all ok and not in the path of hurricane Sandy? X

Monro - Just checked the fb page and see the guy was arrested for Homicide today. I hope the people in your town get some relief from that


----------



## ayclobes

Nicki - nope, i'm no where near the path of hurricane sandy! i'm in the midwest US. My step-brother and my sil are in NY--they're in manilus but i'm not exactly sure how close they are to syracuse NY..b/c when i checked the weather map, that area was in the RED. The same with my Esther (she's my step dads' mom..so i cant really call her a grandma?)


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Soop I'm ok thanks, had loads going on with my mother in-law and I have been poorly for the last week but getting better now :) How is the acupuncture going? Fingers crossed you had some IB, really hope this is your month :hugs: x

Beach how are you doing? Feels like ages since we caught up, hope you're feeling ok :hugs:

Hi Nicki, so pleased to hear how positive you are feeling, I know I say this alot but your strength really is inspiring for me :hugs:

JFG congratulations that's lovely news :) x

Monro, Lexi, Emme, Wookie and anyone else I have missed :hi: x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thurl - what's your diet secret, you seem to be losing it very quickly and I want me some of that!


----------



## thurl30

I'm following slimming world and I have a hot chocolate every night :) You're doing great, 26lb is loads, are you following any particular weight loss plan?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Just my own diet and using myfitnesspal to count calories really. Its taken me aaagggeees to lose it though (about 5 months as not lost anything this last month due to holidays). I have to be really strict and stick to my calorie allowance which is currently 1460. I just can't lose it quickly - what can I say, my body likes being fat :haha:

I tried slimming world in the run up to my wedding and it just didn't come off. Took me 9 months to lose 9lb - so I sacked it off and basically starved myself for the last couple of months.

You're doing really well - how long has it taken you to lose the stone?


----------



## thurl30

It's taken me 5 weeks but I have no doubt it will slow down very soon, do you get to exercise much? That's what I really lack, we just bought a cross trainer to make sure I do something because with the dark cold nights I will be even less motivated to get outside, weight loss is such a mission isn't it, but 26lb is so much :)


----------



## thurl30

Also, I go to this class called fit fans, it's basically a free 12 week weight loss programme, they suggested the best thing to do is have breakfast as early as possible, and divide lunch into 3 meals thoughout the day, I don't know if you do that now but it could be worth a try and they do claim it really speeds up weight loss x


----------



## NewToAllThis

5 weeks is excellent - well done!

No I don't do much exercise :blush: I'm not a fan and I don't have that much spare time (well I do, but I have to entertain my dog as can't leave him home alone too long), so the exercise I do do is dog walking. I take him on long walks but he doesn't walk too quickly as he's too busy sniffing :dohh:

That's interesting about the early breakfast and divided lunch. I will give that a try as its obviously worked for you :thumbup:
I tend to take my breakfast to work and eat it about 9ish (I'm up before 7) so maybe I should eat breakfast at home, and snack through my lunch during the morning. Problem is, as I'm limited to calories, I find I'm not eating too much in general as otherwise I would have used my allowance up by teatime.
I have a Nature Valley bar/belvita biscuits for breakfast and a wrap/sandwich for lunch and nothing else until dinner.
I find I am at my hungriest at dinner time so like to leave around 800 calories to enable me to have a decent meal. I know your biggest meal should be early on, but I find I'm too hungry in the evenings.

Oh to be able to eat what I want and not put on weight :nope:


----------



## thurl30

Dog walking is really good, I did chuckle when you said he is too busy sniffing :rofl: 

To be honest I have no idea how many calories I eat but I reckon it's quite a lot, perhaps you don't eat enough? I have been told a few times that if I don't eat enough I will find it harder, I reckon there is some truth to that. 

So has your doc told you to lose weight? They have said that to me, they won't give me any meds for my PCOS they just told me I have to lose weight, so frustrating :dohh:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh yes, the good old doctor and the FS have both told me that if I want to qualify for IVF, my BMI has to be below 30. DH has a low sperm count, that's why we're eligible (see, its not even me with the issue here and they still look at me as if I'm :holly:)
My BMI is currently about 34 so I'm getting there slowly...

I know what you mean about not eating enough but I have struggled so much to lose it in the past and this calorie restriction has worked so far, that I'm scared to change things now. I need to lose another 24lb to get to my 'target' where the NHS will treat me.
I'm hoping I won't need the IVF but as there are some meds which I may need (oestrogen supplements for a thin lining) that I can't have either til my BMI is less than 30, I'm trying to lose it now, before I suddenly have oodles to lose and no time to lose it in iykwim.


----------



## thurl30

You're doing so well if it's working then don't change what you're doing, it would be awful to lose the momentum. I didn't realise the BMI limit was 30, I have miles to go until I get there, I really hope you won't need it though, I think it's really harsh they won't give you the supplements yet though with a BMI of 34, mine is quite alot higher than yours that might be why I'm losing quite quickly at the moment. Good luck with it hun, please keep me updated :) x


----------



## Nicki123

NTAT and Thurl, you have both done so well on your weight loss :) Well done ladies! 
On the eating little and often thing, like Thurl's dividing lunch into 3, in addition to what Thurl said, eating regularly (if the right things!) helps to keep your blood sugar in check. If your blood sugar is up and down this can interfere with your hormones which doesn't help when you are trying to get pg. I went to see a dietician who really advised eating healthy but also having a mid morning and mid afternoon snack to help keep blood sugar steady.
Anyway, thought I'd chip in with my 2 pennies worth :)


----------



## Nicki123

Oh and thanks for your lovely comment Thurl :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

thurl30 said:


> You're doing so well if it's working then don't change what you're doing, it would be awful to lose the momentum. I didn't realise the BMI limit was 30, I have miles to go until I get there, I really hope you won't need it though, I think it's really harsh they won't give you the supplements yet though with a BMI of 34, mine is quite alot higher than yours that might be why I'm losing quite quickly at the moment. Good luck with it hun, please keep me updated :) x

Aww thanks, I will do - you too. You can do it though, my BMI was nearing 38 when I started and I felt like I'd never get it down to 30 but I'm half way there so you can do it too.
Its nice to have someone to share the dieting with so I'll be keeping up with your weightloss :thumbup:



Nicki123 said:


> NTAT and Thurl, you have both done so well on your weight loss :) Well done ladies!
> On the eating little and often thing, like Thurl's dividing lunch into 3, in addition to what Thurl said, eating regularly (if the right things!) helps to keep your blood sugar in check. If your blood sugar is up and down this can interfere with your hormones which doesn't help when you are trying to get pg. I went to see a dietician who really advised eating healthy but also having a mid morning and mid afternoon snack to help keep blood sugar steady.
> Anyway, thought I'd chip in with my 2 pennies worth :)

Thanks Nicki and thanks for your 2 pennies, always appreciate any advice. I think I will try to keep my lunch at lunchtime but introduce a healthy mid morning snack and a mid afternoon one. My stomach will love it, lol!


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki- that's great about the adoption!!! Hopefully 6 will be the lucky number for us both!!!!

Ladies- you are both doing so well with your weight loss!!! I have a terrible time losing weight. If anyone is interesting in tracking calories though, "My Fitness Pal" has a great app. You can even scan labels in there. Made me really think about what I was going to eat for fear I would actually have to enter it in there!!! :wacko:

Thurl- hope you are doing ok :wave:


----------



## Sooperhans

I agree, I think both of you have done superbly! :hugs: I'm trying to get my ass to the gym, I weighed myself there the other day and I could easily do with losing 2 1/2 stone.. think that's 35lbs. But since it usually takes me like a year to lose 14 pounds if I'm lucky (got to love this metabolism...not) then I have my work cut out!! Lots of luck to you both and well done on coming this far xx

Ok blood results are in..... Showed they are overtreating my thyroid, with a tsh of 0.01 and it should prob be 1-2....but my t4 is normal at 16.3, that can go up to 20. My progesterone is also normal and indicates ovulation, at 32.8, which I'm pleased about. I did get the +on the opk, so I would have been surprised if they had said no. I've been taking the prog suppositories since the blood test, like Beach has said before, a good level of progesterone before pg doesn't mean it will always stay that way. The doc knows we are TTC in earnest, so for now I can stay on the thyroid meds as I am, I think the t4 has helped. Although being outside the 'normal' TTC range is a bit concerning, I'm not sure how long term any of this is.

Anyway, how is everyone today? I hope all you east coast US people are ok xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and I asked the doc to call me when she is in on Fri to go through the other levels relating to progesterone that were tested...


----------



## Emmediva

NTAT & Thurl, I agree with Nicki, Beach and Sooper, y'all are doing awesome!!! You can also try taking Artichocke Heart supplements, it helps burn fat. You take one with every meal, I did it prior to conceiving and lost 10 lbs in a month with no changes to my eating habits. You can't take it while pregnant because it speeds up metabolism and they don't know how much can be passed to the baby, so I can't take it now. Will take it once I have the baby and no longer breastfeed though. I need the weight to come off quickly! I feel like such a whale right now :nope: 

Nicki, how are you hun? I'm happy you're considering adoption, that is one of the most unselfish things we can do :hugs: I'm praying you get pregnant again and get to have your rainbow baby though :dust:

Beach and Sooper, sending you ladies tons of baby :dust: I'm always rooting for you guys :hugs:

AFM 28 weeks tomorrow! :saywhat: 7 months officially!!! Kinda scared because I was born prematurely at 28 weeks, can't tell by my body type though :haha: It's getting more uncomfortable to walk around and get up at night to pee, my inner thighs hurt like heck and I'm not exercising :dohh: Baby is kicking and punchin but I no longer feel him flippling, I guess he's running out of room :haha:


----------



## SATH

Hi sorry ive been mia had stinky cold with af great fun. How is everyone hope anyone based east coast is ok. Had some blood results fsh is normal 6.1 waiting for amh result. Had accupuncture last night she is really hoping to bring ovulation forward so i go back day 14, got lots of tablets from her too. Drinking lots of grapefruit juice really want that sticky bfp


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks for the encouragement ladies - I am proud of myself for losing this much and I know that you all realise its not easy.
*Soop *- you can do it hun, I was like you - my metabolism is shot and I ALWAYS struggle to lose weight. I know you have thyroid issues which does make things a ton harder, but maybe try My Fitness Pal as Beach said, that's what I use and its amazing how when you've got to write down everything you eat, it makes you think twice sometimes before you eat something...

*Emmediva *- thanks for the artichoke hearts recommendation, I've never heard of that, but will definitely look into it. Think I need some additional help to lose more as I'm kind of stuck at 26lb now. Happy 28 weeks too, time is flying!

Hi *SATH *- sorry you've been ill - its this time of year, everyone's got it. Hope your test comes back ok.

Well, my massive stock of Red Raspberry Leaf tea has arrived (6 boxes). As its supposed to be good for uterine health and I need to thicken my lining, I thought I'd give it a go.
Just drank my first one and don't really like it but its got to be done!

I also ordered Agnus Castus but have changed my opinion on that as not sure its what I need (increased estrogen), there's so much conflicting opinions about it on the internet.
If anyone has any advice on how to thicken my lining, I'd be interested to know.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi ladies

Does anyone mind if I join you? I have had 2 MMCs, the first in July 2012 and the second diagnosed on Monday at 9 weeks. I am having an ERPC tomorrow pm, and after the witch has been will be trying again, it will be third time lucky! I am totally devastated, but reading through the first few pages I see lots of ladies that have had 2 or more concurrent losses are now holding their rainbow babies, which gives me so much hope that I will be a mummy one day.

I know Thurl from another thread, hi hun.

C x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Emme! It's so lovely to know there is support here. I don't know if I say it often, but you girlies at times have been my sanity! So big :hugs: and thank you to all! Xxx

Happy 28 weeks tomorrow, so exciting! I wonder if something like that is hereditary and if he will make an appearance early? Do you have anything resembling a packed bag just in case....? I hope you can get comfy at night and rest your painful body :(

Sath sorry you haven't been well, are you temping or opking to measure your ov? I hope acu brings it.forward for you, mine came the next day, which really took me back. Where did they put the needles this time?

Ntat thank you and well done again, I will use myfitnesspal to chart my food intake. I started using it before my phone broke and it did seem like a good app, I loved the bar code scanner! I've done a food diary for a week for my acu lady, will be interested to see what she makes of it. I don't know if I can help with thickening of lining tips, but will you get retested to see if their scraping was effective? Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Cupcake of course and sorry for your losses. Yes there have been success stories which have been inspiring and hoping to join you in 3rd time lucky! Good luck tomo x


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: Hi *Cupcake *and welcome. Of course you can join us and so sorry for your losses :hugs:
Good luck for your ERPC tomorrow and for a speedy recovery.

*Soop *- Prof Q wanted me to go back to see if the scraping had done the trick, but she's 115 miles away so its not really feasible for me to keep returning there. I wish wish wish she was closer though.


----------



## cupcake1981

Thank you sooperhans and new, This second mmc has hit me like a wall but I had the 'doom' feeling the whole way through this and my last pregnancy. Next time I will just completely change my way of thinking and it will be third time lucky. No early scans, will POAS only once and just not obsess. My GP has kindly said he will run some basic bloods which I know is not protocol until after 3 losses, but I'm taking comfort in the fact that it's just been very very bad luck, and I don't think I have any underlying issues. Hope I fall first cycle post AF again although I know it's unlikely, and tbh as long as I get a good egg and sperm with all it's chromosomes I'm happy to wait longer if it's for my forever baby.

I hope we all get our rainbows very soon xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

cupcake1981 said:


> Thank you sooperhans and new, This second mmc has hit me like a wall but I had the 'doom' feeling the whole way through this and my last pregnancy. Next time I will just completely change my way of thinking and it will be third time lucky. No early scans, will POAS only once and just not obsess. My GP has kindly said he will run some basic bloods which I know is not protocol until after 3 losses, but I'm taking comfort in the fact that it's just been very very bad luck, and I don't think I have any underlying issues. Hope I fall first cycle post AF again although I know it's unlikely, and tbh as long as I get a good egg and sperm with all it's chromosomes I'm happy to wait longer if it's for my forever baby.
> 
> I hope we all get our rainbows very soon xxx

My first two losses were mmc's and they are so cruel. I can understand how you feel, its horrible and I'm so sorry :cry:
Being positive is all you can do though, it really is out of our hands and nothing you do or don't do can influence the outcome. I think its that part that I find so hard to deal with when I get that BFP, its truly scary!

It sounds like you are quite fertile though so shouldn't take you long to get another BFP. Good luck :dust:


----------



## SATH

Hi soop think it worked last time as ov'd a day early. I temp and use clearblue monitor. Hoping for ov day 17 this time and longer lp or even a big bfp. I get lots of needles lower abdomen and ankles, lower back and wrists escape my head this time. Have you been back for accu?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes new, MMCs suck so much, but with both of mine I've lost symptoms, particularly the crushing exhaustion you feel in the early weeks, so although a shock, I've also known beforehand really. 

I hope I am still very fertile after this mmc, and that my body returns to normal quickly.

What testing ate you currently waiting on at the moment. Have they given you any ideas what it might be, or just serious bad luck?


----------



## NewToAllThis

cupcake1981 said:


> Yes new, MMCs suck so much, but with both of mine I've lost symptoms, particularly the crushing exhaustion you feel in the early weeks, so although a shock, I've also known beforehand really.
> 
> I hope I am still very fertile after this mmc, and that my body returns to normal quickly.
> 
> What testing ate you currently waiting on at the moment. Have they given you any ideas what it might be, or just serious bad luck?

I've had all the NHS testing, I got referred 6 months after my second loss as I was at the end of my tether. All tests have come back normal, the only thing that wasn't 'normal' was the fact that my lining is thin and a bombshell that DH's sperm count is low (which I assume is the reason it takes me almost a year to get pregnant each time).

I have recently gone private and had the test for elevated Natural Killer cells with Professor Quenby in Coventry and am waiting on the results of that (I only had it done last Friday). Other than that, there's no reason, its so frustrating. :grr:

I too had that impending sense of doom with my MMC's, I lost my symptoms at 9 weeks with the first but the midwife just fobbed me off until I had a bit of brown spotting at 11+4 and went for a scan to discover baby measured 7 weeks.
With my second (twins), I just didn't feel right so had a scan at 8+5 and they didn't even measure 6 weeks. My third was only last month and was a chemical. I miscarried at 5+2.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Hun you have really been through it. What are these natural killer cells? Did you have chromosomal tests? That's the thing I'm most worried about - that there is sonething wrong with me and husbands chromosomes and that they just don't work well together, and that we can't make a viable baby together. That scares me. Sorry I hope you don't mind talking about this? Are you back to ttc now? I completely gave up alcohol and caffeine after my first mc, and put my husband on super sperm tablets lol, don't know if that helped me fall quickly the last time. The first time it took 5 months.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies

Cupcake. So sorry for your losses and that you find yourself here. But welcome :flower: I had an erpc just over a week ago and my body feels totally recovered now, I hope you have a speedy physical recovery too although we all know emotional recovery can take longer. I've also had mmcs and as a result find it very difficult to relax during pgs, but tbh with most of the pgs (inc the last one) I also always had the feeling it wasn't 'right'. It sounds as though you have the right approach to trying not to fret too much about your next pg, I am hoping I can do the same. Good luck tomorrow :hugs:

Soop, I'm not up on the different thyroid testing, overall were you pleased with your results? Sounds like it was ok? The BnB support is lovely isn't it :hugs:

Emme OMG had did you get so far along? Where did that time go??

SATH hope you're feeling lots better

:wave: NTAT, and everyone else x


----------



## NewToAllThis

No, I don't mind talking about it at all - speaking to people on here is what makes it all bearable and if I can give you or someone else some help, advice or guidance then I'm pleased to do so.
We both had full chromosomal testing and it all came back normal. That was a big concern for me, but it was all ok - so please try not to worry too much.
I do think that maybe its just very bad luck, but I needed to rule out everything before I could carry on.

https://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility-treatment-options-reproductive-immunology.html

This is a link about NK cells, it explains it better than I ever could. I basically had a uterine biopsy and they are going to test it to see whether the levels are higher than they should be therefore killing off any growing fetus.
It is treatable with steroids if the levels are elevated and that's what I aim to find out.


----------



## cupcake1981

Thank you nikki, this is my second erpc and this time I will take it easy for longer as I tried to be back to normal too quickly last time (including letting hubs get his hands on me!) and bled for ages. I think I feel emotionally stronger this time altho being further along i feel more like i have lost an actual little baby this time (so far anyway, tomorrow and the hormone crash that will follow that will be hard) but I'm more positive about next time. What else can I be?

New I hope you get some answers soon hun. Are you ttc or waiting for results? Neither me or my hubs have any children so the chromosome thing is a worry. At least Ive been promised blood testing this time so if it's sonething dimple to correct I pray I won't have a third mc.


----------



## cupcake1981

Gosh so many typos in my last post but I'm trying to get the Gelish off one of my fingers for my surgery tomo!

And yes new, talking is real good therapy xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Yes. We are ttc. I'm 37 so time isn't on my side. Neither me or DH have any children either.
I'm thinking I won't get pg anytime soon anyway, but who knows!

Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw new you never know, you will have a lucky break soon, is your hubs taking anything for his spermies? I made mine take pregnapure conception for men from healthspan. Don't know if it helped but can't hurt!


----------



## monro84

SATH--I believe that is true about thyroid and mc's. I was sick last month right before O and that delayed it a little I thing but mabe not my cycles have been weird since my last mc in July and I have even been temping:dohh:. Soo sorry af came but I bet this month is the BFP sticky baby for you. GL FX 

Soop--Ohh those sound like good signs but stopping temping is probably good I know it gets my stress level up also. Progestrone levels are really high mine was that high when I was pregnant with triplets so being you might be around 8 to 10 dpo I bet you are pregnant (not saying with triplets though :winkwink:). Are you waiting to be late before you test. GL FX for you and alot of baby :dust:

Niki--Glad you were treated right during your ercp and everthing went as well as it could. Thats great you have a list going I kinda did the same thing at my first RE appt it defiantely helps. Sorry you had a bad day the other day but I know the feeling I it will get better and sometimes it just feels better to cry. :hugs: Thank you it is a relief however I really don't think the charge is enough b/c the max is 25 yrs so maybe there will be more charges brought against him, at least it is with out bail. That is interesting about the blood surgar I am not diabetic but I will take that into account. 

Lexi--love the bump pic not long now. 

Emma--I don't think I would get the flu shot now either expecially if I get pregnant. Sorry the last US appt made you sore lol did he get his stubborness from your dh :winkwink:. That is great you have a short term disability. We do not offer that I where I work at least it is not payroll deducted. That is so exciting 7 months that great 12 more wks left if he holds out that long. 

Beach-- Yeah af sucks:growlmad: but I have a little hope this cycle but not much considering if I O past saturday then I will probable be out considering dh is gone from Sat to Fri:dohh:. If the dr's were still saying bad luck after 5 mc past 5 wks I would be looking for new drs that is crazy. I would really get a second opinion. Well I am hoping 6 is my luck number also. Would't it be great if all three of us got our sticky baby on #6. FX that will happen SOON:happydance:. 

Wookie--Have you found out what your having yet? 

aylcobes-- Did your relatives make it ok? 

JFG--So great :happydance: Congrats on your BFP!! H&H 9 months. FX this is your sticky rainbow baby. 

NTAT-OMG so sorry the biopsy hurt so bad I cannot imagin how bad especialy since I had a Saline ultrasound done last time and the cathater hurt really bad. I had a girl tell me that if felt like labor pains she had. I am sure what you went though hurt 10x as worse. Did they not give you any medicine before? Thats good she was excited I wish I could have a dr like that. 

Thurl--Wow 14 lbs in 5 wks that is great I wish I could do that I have heard eat6 times a day in small protions b/c it speed up the metabolism while not eating much makes your body think that you are starving yourself so you start to store fat. However I seem to loose weight if I don't eat much. I need to loose about 10 lbs as far as I know my BMI is ok but I am going to make an appt for a wellness exam and I guess I will know then. A BMI calculator says it is 22.92 and normal BMI is 18 to 24% but I think there are more calculations then just your hight and weight. But I still need to loose about 10 lbs and to tone up. 

Cupcake--Welcome :wave: Sorry you are here but it will happen soon. Have you had any test done like progestrone? I know usually after 3 but some have had some sooner. I know how you feel when I was first pregnant it was a blighted ovum which I had the impending doom feeling right off. The second was a chemical I was only 2 days late then af came the third again was chemical only 1 day late. The fourth was twin/triplet pregnancy I actually felt good about that one had alot of symptoms but then at 6 wks mc one but had a hb on one on the us still but it was low. The next week my symptoms got better less sore boobs not as tired and had an appitite again so I knew it was over. Went in and had another US and no hb and very little growth so I induced at 8 wks. However I had testing done after that and found out I had a partial septate uterus so that is what was causing the MC's. I had that resected in Dec and I believed that the next time I got pregnant then it would stick. We started trying back in May got pregnant on July 4th but mc at 5 wks. However it implanted late b/c after ovulation I tested till 11 dpo and did not get a positive so I figured it was not happening but then on 15dpo I tested and it was positive and blood work was only 24 at 16dpo so definately late implanter and usually with late implanters the mc rate is high like 85% so I did not have much hope. However next time I get pregnant as long as I get an early bfp or a strong bfp When AF is due I believe that I will have my sticky baby. 


AFM--I am ok no where near the hurricane I am down in MS. I am have hope to O early or on Sat. I ran out of wondfo OPK's and ordered more Mon morning but so far have not gotten them went and bought some $store ones they are not much help b/c they are really light did one about 12pm today hardly anything however I think they are less sensitive then the wondfo OPK's. I had a few left and took one Mon the morning and evening each time the line was darker. I have been having pinching in both overies and alot more cm then usualy so hopefully that means I will have fertial cm this month. I am planning on bd tonight. Tomorrow night or morning or both, Friday night or morning or both and Saturday morning at 2am or 3am before he leaves. but I think I will have to pick one time for bding on thrus or fri he will not want to do it both times.

Well good luck everyone. :flower:


----------



## cupcake1981

Also, so few people get to the point that they give up and never have a baby, you will get a break at some point xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Oh wow Monro that was a very impressive all inclusive message! Good work :)
I have been feeling tons better I have to say. Had one bad day (think I tried to rush back to work) but my positivity has returned! All helped by you lovely ladies in here x


----------



## cupcake1981

Monro so sorry for all your losses and thank you for your welcome. I really hope you catch the egg this month hun. I had a progesterone test this time and was all normal, but I never got a bfp until I was 2 days late so I think I felt this pregnancy was doomed from the beginning to. Symptoms took a while to start up to. I think you just know don't you!


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Nicki you're right, the dietician at Fit Fans told me that the best thing to do was have some of my lunch as a morning and a mid afternoon snack, so I have an apple in each of those slots, I do really think it's helping :) I'm really pleased to hear you are feeling recovered now :hugs:

NTAT thank you, and congrats again on your achievement :) My BMI is actually 39 at the moment which is massively high and really surprised me, I don't actually look that big I seem to carry it very well and neatly on my middle which is the worst and most dangerous place it could be! :dohh: I am quite tall so I guess that's why I don't look so overweight, I have just been diagnosed with PCOS so my gp has said I'm going to find losing weight difficult, I hope to prove her wrong :) 

Beach I'm ok thanks, how are you doing hun? How is your cycle going now?

Soop thank you, losing weight is such a battle isn't it, but you can do it :thumbup: It will be interesting to see what your acu lady says about your food diary, if you get any good tips please let me know :) So with regards to your results then will you just go on as you are at the moment? You could well have had IB anyway so I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Emme thanks for the tip :thumbup: Happy 28 weeks, that's amazing I can't believe where that time has gone! You need to rest lady! :hugs:

SATH good luck hun, you sound like you have a good plan :thumbup:

Monro your BMI sounds normal hun, if you google BMI calculators there are ones that you put your height, age and stuff in so it can give you an accurate one, I use the NHS site but not sure if you can access it or not? Sounds like you have a good plan this cycle, wishing you lots of luck :hugs:

Cupcake I just wrote a message to you on facebook telling you about this thread, and here you are :) Welcome to the thread hun, everyone is so supportive here, I will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope it goes as well as it can :hugs:

Afm I feel pg today, don't ask me why I just don't know, I have had loads of cramping the last couple of days, and my boobs are a tiny bit sore, I did a hpt totally negative as I thought, I'm probably way off the mark but I just feel different, I'm wishing the next couple of days away so I can test again. The problem with all this is that I didn't O until CD29 which is way too late and doesn't really bode well if I was pg so who knows :shrug:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Thurl I so hope you are preg hun! I think you know! How many dpo are you?


----------



## thurl30

Thanks hun :hugs: I'm 9dpo today, but the late O thing is a problem and that could possibly explain my losses so I'm not going to get my hopes up at all, will just have to wait and see I guess :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Isn't it only an issue if you have a short LP? Are you taking b6 or anything to help regulate your cycle and lengthen your LP? If you are just 9dpo any hcg might not show yet anyway Hun! I have my fxd for you! X


----------



## thurl30

My lutheal phase was spot on last cycle at 13 days, but I came off all vitamins and things this cycle because I didn't think I was o'ing, I have definately o'd this cycle and last cycle so that's a good thing, but late o can mean not a great quality egg so I don't really know, my temps are all over the place at the mo aswell and they don't look particularly pg so I'm going to have to be patient.

Oh something funny I didn't share with the group, Monro do you remember when we had that conversation about my temps being really low? Well I realised that I have been using my thermometer wrong, I have been turning it on, waiting for it to beep and then putting it under my tongue and using my phone stopwatch to count 70 seconds :dohh: So from my next cycle I am going to start using it properly :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha Thurl you donut. I can't be bothered with temping I admire the patience of anyone who can.


----------



## Nicki123

cupcake1981 said:


> Haha Thurl you donut.

:haha: made me chuckle

I'm with you cupcake I can't do temping. Makes my sleep all crazy

I HOPE YOU ARE PREGNANT THURL!!


----------



## thurl30

Now I know that I need to turn it on, put it under my tongue and wait for it to beep :haha:

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I'm off now, cupcake hope you don't have to wait around tomorrow, will be thinking about you. Night everyone x


----------



## Emmediva

NTAT, try Soy IsoFlavones, just do 75 mg from cd 5-8, it'll give you stronger ovulation. I did Agnus Cactus and it took forever for me to get a BFP, with Soy I got a BFP (chemical) right away and immediately after that another BFP, my rainbow :thumbup:

Cupcake, welcome aboard, sorry for your losses, it's so hard to lose a beanie :cry: don't lose hope though. I was married prior to being with my OH and my ex-husband had low sperm count and drank too much so he was never able to take anything (didn't want to). So I lived childless for 10 years, total waste of time :nope: Now with my OH I just waited 2 years to make sure our relationship was stable and tried, tried, tried. I got checked out, all was ok but I wasn't getting pregnant :dohh: so I started temping, when that didn't work, I started taking supplements, and lo and behold I got my BFP's!! My 1st was a MC, 2nd was a chemical and 3rd is my rainbow :happydance: Good luck to you!

Thurl, I hope you are preggo!! :dust: your post made me LOL how funny you were temping wrong! I like to have all my t's crossed so temping was great for me since it showed me if I o'ed.

Monro, good luck catching the egg!! :dust:

Nicki, I know time is flying!! I'll have my baby shower this Saturday, really looking forward to it. I'm going to love getting pampered LOL.


----------



## Nicki123

:wave: night night Thurl. I'm having late dinner then off to bed Too.


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks for the welcome emme, you must be so excited to be meeting your rainbow soon, he will be so worth the wait and all the pain xxxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

cupcake1981 said:


> Aw new you never know, you will have a lucky break soon, is your hubs taking anything for his spermies? I made mine take pregnapure conception for men from healthspan. Don't know if it helped but can't hurt!

Yes, I've got him on a cocktail of drugs, lol. 
He takes Wellman Conception, Zinc, Royal Jelly, Vitamin C, Folic Acid.

His :spermy: went from 7.5 million to 9 million in 4/5 weeks so I'm hoping it was doing the trick :thumbup:



monro84 said:


> NTAT-OMG so sorry the biopsy hurt so bad I cannot imagin how bad especialy since I had a Saline ultrasound done last time and the cathater hurt really bad. I had a girl tell me that if felt like labor pains she had. I am sure what you went though hurt 10x as worse. Did they not give you any medicine before? Thats good she was excited I wish I could have a dr like that.

:nope: no local anaesthetic or anything. Thank goodness Lexi advised me to take a couple of painkillers an hour before I went in otherwise I think they'd have had to pull me down from the ceiling :haha:
I am disappointed I can't be referred to her for my treatment but its way too far, especially considering it took 3.5 hours to get home on Friday due to the bloody traffic!



thurl30 said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> NTAT thank you, and congrats again on your achievement :) My BMI is actually 39 at the moment which is massively high and really surprised me, I don't actually look that big I seem to carry it very well and neatly on my middle which is the worst and most dangerous place it could be! :dohh: I am quite tall so I guess that's why I don't look so overweight, I have just been diagnosed with PCOS so my gp has said I'm going to find losing weight difficult, I hope to prove her wrong :)

I am not tall, but I also feel that I don't look massive as I carry my weight all over so am just a bit wider everywhere :haha: but I do have large boobs and my argument is that the NHS don't factor the extra weight I carry with these as someone my size with a small chest would weigh a good 4/5lb less I guess... oh well, I suppose I'm just making excuses yet again :dohh:

I hope you manage to lose some hun, its very hard isn't it :hugs:



thurl30 said:


> My lutheal phase was spot on last cycle at 13 days, but I came off all vitamins and things this cycle because I didn't think I was o'ing, I have definately o'd this cycle and last cycle so that's a good thing, but late o can mean not a great quality egg so I don't really know, my temps are all over the place at the mo aswell and they don't look particularly pg so I'm going to have to be patient.
> 
> Oh something funny I didn't share with the group, Monro do you remember when we had that conversation about my temps being really low? Well I realised that I have been using my thermometer wrong, I have been turning it on, waiting for it to beep and then putting it under my tongue and using my phone stopwatch to count 70 seconds :dohh: So from my next cycle I am going to start using it properly :rofl:

hehe :rofl:, that sounds like something I would do. I never got to grips with temping at all.



Emmediva said:


> NTAT, try Soy IsoFlavones, just do 75 mg from cd 5-8, it'll give you stronger ovulation. I did Agnus Cactus and it took forever for me to get a BFP, with Soy I got a BFP (chemical) right away and immediately after that another BFP, my rainbow :thumbup:

Hmm, I've never considered Soy really as I don't have trouble ovulating. Do you think it will help generally?
Might have to try that. Good god, my medicine cabinet is heaving under the strain already and I'm spending a good £30 per month on supplements.
Just taken delivery of 120 red raspberry leaf teabags which is supposed to help my lining, Have drank two since I got home from work and feel :sick: Its disgusting, but if it works its worth it!


----------



## monro84

Nicki--Yeah I miss alot when I have not really been on much in a week and a half.:blush: Glad you are feeling better. 

Cupcake--Thats great on your progestrone at least. Did you get a late BFP on both? Do you have a regular cycle so you know when you O? I have read that if you have a late bfp then that sometimes means the fertilized egg had something wrong with it b/c it took that long to implant. I also read that alot of womens bodies can tell which eggs are bad and don't let them implant but some womens bodies are more lient so even though you can get pregnant pretty easy it might mean that you are not as choosey as to what kinda egg implants. I don't think there is a cure for that. :shrug: but I guess it is better then not being able to get pregnant. Hope u get your early bfp soon :winkwink:.

Thurl--Well I also have this scale that tells bmi but I don't think it works to good some days it is 24% some days it is 31% when my weight only fluctuates a few lbs. The bmi calculator is how I came up with 22% I guess that is right but it did not ask for age just hight and weight. LOL to funny about the temping how did it even go up after it beeped when I was little the thermometors did that but now mine just cuts off after 5 to 10 min b/c sometimes I fall back asleep.:blush: Did you find that out before or after you started temping this cycle? I hope you get that BFP soon I bet you are b/c usually you know when you are. GL FX for you baby :dust:

NTAT--At least you did take the pain medicine I figured last time I had the procedure done it was not that bad so I did not take any boy was I wrong this time. I know the feeling my RE is about 2 1/2 hrs away unless I hit rush hr then it is 3 hrs but I have only seen him 5 times. Once on first visit for RPL blood work then test reuslts cam back online and I looked them up. But he went over it with me after I had my fist Saline ultrasound to ck for uterian anomilies. I had my post surgery blood work that day then 2 days later came back and had the surgery then came back to take balloon out . Then this past August when I had post surgery ck up done with saline ultrasound to ck to make sure the septate was gone. However once I am pregnant he said he wanted to see me till I reach the point where I have lost all of them which I will request if he could see me till I was in my second trimester. That is going to be alot of driving but by then it will be worth it. I would be able to get an ultrasound at 6 wks then I think every 2 wks but I could have blood work where I am at and the dr down here just fax the results over there. But not sure if it works that way over where you are. 
On the tea I read up on it to see if I wanted to start it b/c it can help implantation however there is conflicting results on there b/c it also says you are not suppose to take while pregnant b/c it can cause uterian contractions. So I would say stop it once ovulation. GL FX this is our month.:flower:


----------



## Emmediva

NTAT, I didn't have trouble ovulating either, I just wanted stronger ovulation and in my case it worked. So now I'm all pro natural supplements to help with fetility especially Soy IsoFlavones lol.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi cupcake - hope the erpc went as well as it could today, and that you're resting up and being well looked after today . :hugs: 

:hi: everyone else x


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

NTAT I'm with you on that one, I'm sure my boobs are about 1 stone each :rofl: I have tried Soy a couple of times but it didn't help me at all, it's worth a try though I don't think it can really do any harm, I have heard that if it works it can give a much stronger ovulation :hugs:

Monro I found out about half way through this cycle, so I have carried on temping the same way and will start using my thermometer properly next cycle :dohh: You had a good temp drop today, reckon O will be with you very soon, good luck to you too :dust:

Hi Nicki, hope you had a good day :)

Cupcake not sure if you will look at this tonight, but just wanted to send you my very best wishes, hope today went as ok as it could, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone

New - sounds like you have spermies all covered! It's great that they have boosted their numbers so well!

Monro - my last bfp I got a line so faint at 13dpo I thought it was an Evap, at 16 dpo it was there but not hugely strong on an IC, but very strong at 17dpo on a cb test. GP did progesterone and beta at 24 dpo which was around 1700 hcg and progesterone was normal. I had a feeling though when I got a faint line at 13 dpo it might not go right as from looking in the POAS gallery's many BFPs at 10dpo were like my 16 dpo one. I know the study you are referring to about the hyper fertility - but I think think those women Suffered much earlier mcs like chems and mcs at 4/5 weeks. I am holding on to bad chromosomes and super bad luck twice in a row as my cause at this point until I have reason to think otherwise!

Niki erpc went ok yesterday, although was in a lot of pain afterwards so had max morphine dosage I could, which made me feel awful and resulted in me having to be wheeled by hubs back to the car as I couldn't walk that far, and then lots of vomiting all over myself and hubs on the way home! He didn't grumble though, he's the best. In a bit of discomfort today but not too bad, got my mummy coming to look after me today which will be nice.

Niki is raspberry leaf tea what you drink to help 2nd stage of labour happen quicker? Didn't know it could help thicken uterine lining. I'm gonna go see my GP I think in a couple of weeks after I've had my bloodwork done to see what he recommends next time I fall, baby aspirin whatever really. Hopefully he'll be helpful otherwise don't really know where to go for advice!

Hey Thurl, anymore 2ww symptoms?! 

Did anyone else find they cried less at mc no 2? Even though I feel more like I'm greiving for a tangible thing as I saw my baby on a screen, I've cried less. Maybe cos I was preparing myself it's been less of a shock? Did anyone take a break after no 2? Feel like I've been off and on preg so much last few months that maybe my body might need a break, but maybe my body will decide that and not let me conceive again quickly. Them again don't want to waste my post mc super - fertility! I know a girl on here who didnt even wait for AF after mc no 2 and is now 16 weeks!

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## wookie130

Cupcake, I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. I was actually more devastated by my second loss, which was a chemical pregnancy...my first loss being a mmc at 10 weeks, in which I needed a D&C. The grief just built more upon the first loss, I believe, and I needed counseling/therapy after that. I've been pregnant 3 times in a year, and I do believe your body gets more primed for pregnancy with each time you become pregnant...

But, it's a personal choice, and perhaps taking a break will help you physically and emotionally. Tons of hugs to you right now.


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah wookie you are a 3rd time lucky lady! I'm hoping I will be to. I think I was more shocked at the first but in a way I was expecting the second mc. What was the gap between your second mc and falling preg with no 3? X


----------



## monro84

Thurl--oh ok so you might be O'ing earlier than you think. Hope that is the case. GL FX you will get your sticky bfp this cycle did you say you tested yet? 

Cupcake-Thats the same thing that happened to me but mine never got that high it got to 54 then went back town. Did you never get an US with the first one? If you had a hb on both of them then could you push to start some RPL testing. I had a partial septate uterus that caused me to loose my twins/triplets and I know in my heart that if that was not the case I would have had at least one health baby this past may. Maybe you can get a saline ultrasound to see. I pushed after that mc for answers b/c technecally the first one was a BO so it was just chromosone problems from the start and the 2 after that was chems. so the first mc that could have counted was the twins/triplets but I knew there was something wrong and I my dr was hesitent at first b/c he said I had only had 2 but I told him I had had 3 (the other chem I did not bother going in to get hcg so he would not believed me if I told him 4). He conceded and refered me to an RE but he wanted me to wait 6 wks AFTER a neg blood test before he made the appt. I could not under stand that so even after I got af he still wanted me to wait. I called the RE nurse to ask another question and I asked her what the point in waiting was she did not know and moved my appt up to the next week so I was able to get everything in b4 the end of the yr (my deductable was ment 100% so at the beginning of the yr I would have still had to have surgery if the OB had his way.) 

I told you that long story to tell you if you feel like gut feeling that it is bad luck and the dr is not just telling you this thenI would not test anything unless you had a third. But if you have a gut feeling that it is something more then I would pus to get tested however I do not know how the medical system works over there so I know some things you have to pay out fo pocket. You have to be your on advocate. I knew my firt pregnancy was a BO even though I did not know what it was till I looked it up I had an US at 4 wks 3 days and saw nothing even though you usually don't see anything then but at the time I thought I was 5 wks. But I just felt there was something wrong. However with the twins/triplets I had a great feeling about them until the weekend b4 my last US I know it was over b/c my symptoms started disappearing and my boobs were not as sore. YOU just KNOW. 

I hope it is just bad luck but if not I hope you find out asap b4 you would have to go through another loss. FX when you start trying back you will get your sticky rainbow baby right off. GL :hugs::flower:

Wookie---congrats your prediction was right a girl so exciting I did not see that you anounced it. Sorry I missed it. :flower::happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

What's RPL testing and what does RE stand for as in RE nurse? I do feel like its bad luck at this stage and don't really want any invasive testing unless I have a third. I have no reason to think anything else at this stage, but my GP us going to run a blood panel which is kind of him, as over here we get no investigations usually until we have 3 mcs. I had US with both pregnancies and never saw a hb with either, but there was a fetal pole with the first and a foetus with this one, do they've not been blighted ovums xx


----------



## wookie130

cupcake1981 said:


> Ah wookie you are a 3rd time lucky lady! I'm hoping I will be to. I think I was more shocked at the first but in a way I was expecting the second mc. What was the gap between your second mc and falling preg with no 3? X

Well, my second pregnancy and third (this one) were both Clomid conceptions. I lost baby #2 on February 8th, and with several more rounds of Clomid (50mg), I conceived again on June 10th. So, just a few months. I'm not a great ovulater on my own, so I needed the meds to help with that.


----------



## Emmediva

Cupcake, happy to see all went as smooth as possible for you.

Hoping everyone will have a good relaxing weekend.

AFM, I had my 28 week doctor appt today, sigh, found out I gained 7 more lbs from last month :gun: not happy about that. I need to eat healthier, I've been eating too much junk food. They wanted me to do the glucose test today but I declined seeing that it would be 1hr, I'd rather do it another day and get back to work, they suggested sometime next week. Plus today has not been good, I threw up this morning so my stomach is still messed up :( It's been months since I had thrown up, so it caught me by surprise, although I always gag when brushing my teeth (that triggered it). I asked her about my anatomy results, she said all looked good, baby is healthy. Also asked her about the pain I've been getting in my groin/inner thigh area, she suggested Prenatal Yoga, so I'm going to look into it. She asked me if I've taken any classes, I told her I want to take Lamaze, to which she happily responds "So you want to do natural birth?!" I said "I brought you my birthing plan last appt???!???" :dohh: Oh lordy, my OB/Gyn is loopy... I have my baby shower tomorrow, facing a 5hr drive today and then back on Sunday... sigh, if it wasn't for the baby shower, I would not be going anywhere, I just want to sleep in on the weekends and be lazy.


----------



## monro84

cupcake1981 said:


> What's RPL testing and what does RE stand for as in RE nurse? I do feel like its bad luck at this stage and don't really want any invasive testing unless I have a third. I have no reason to think anything else at this stage, but my GP us going to run a blood panel which is kind of him, as over here we get no investigations usually until we have 3 mcs. I had US with both pregnancies and never saw a hb with either, but there was a fetal pole with the first and a foetus with this one, do they've not been blighted ovums xx

RPL is recurrent pregnancy loss and RE is a Reproductive Endocrinologist (Fertility specialist). 

That is great that your GP is so nice. I had to fight and beg for a progestrone test from my OB with my twin/triplet pregnancy. It was normal it was 33. 

Thats good you only feel it was bad luck. For me I know it was not. I bet the next one will be your stick baby. GL I got my FX for you . :flower:


----------



## thurl30

Cupcake I'm so relieved your surgery is over and you're ok, onwards and upwards now hey hun, I have a feeling you will be third time lucky :hugs:

Emme glad everything is going well with baby :hugs:

I have POAS a few times and it's totally negative, my temp has dropped and I only have a little bit of sore boobs so I think I'm out this cycle, I feel better knowing I'm making progress with my ovulation though, I just want it to be earlier so my cycles are shorter but I don't want to take anything because I think it did me more harm than good messing about before, so confusing :dohh:

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing weekend x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Cupcake - glad you are ok, was worrying there!
Sounds like you had a nasty experience yesterday - glad your mum was coming to look after you. I always want my mum when I'm not well.

I cried less after my second loss and haven't really cried at all after this last one. I think its because its less of a shock, like I kind of expected to lose (well that is the norm for me!)

Haven't commented much over the past couple of days as not sleeping well, got a cough and its tickly and keeping me awake - have spent three nights on the sofa so far so as not to disturb DH :dohh:

Looking after Milo tonight who's not sure about the fireworks. Think he wants to play...

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/00D53341-D9E4-43DF-897D-E8A82D837EE4-1489-000000AA5CA23FF6.jpg


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Monroe, feel a bit numb for not working out what RPL meant, it's obvious. I am holding in to the it's bad luck until we know otherwise in the interest of staying positive. Dies the septate uterus show up on a regular US.

New hope you feel better soon hun, coughs are so annoying. That little pup is so cute, I'm a cat lover myself but he is gorgeous!

Hey Thurl, you not out til the witch comes Hun!! c


----------



## NewToAllThis

My little doggy has helped me a lot. He's made life worth living in my darkest hours.


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone, wanted to come and find out how you all are, sorry I'm not able to come and offer you support as often as I'd like to :blush:

NTAT, glad they're having a proper 'poke around' but ouch! I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end and I have never given up hope of you having your rainbow baby :hugs:

Emme, Wookie, Ayc and Lexi, how the time flies. The last 10 weeks absolutely flew for me - you'll be holding your rainbows soon now! Emme, get some :sex: practice in with bump ready for those last few days - I did anything to get Elsa out in the end, I think we had more sex at the end of my pregnancy than when we were TTC!! 

Cupcake - welcome and sorry for your losses :hugs: I think your mourn differently for MC2, there are different emotions that you go through. I was so worried that it meant I'd never go full term, but here I am with my little girl so please do not give up hope. I definitely coped better with my second loss because I knew what to expect, all the emotions were so unexpected with my first loss and so I felt better prepared for the rollercoaster the second time round. 

Nicky, Soop and Beach, thinking of you and have my fingers and toes crossed for happy time ahead :hugs::dust: 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, but lots of support to you all :flower: If any of the pregnant ladies need advice on birth/babies going forward, please feel free to ask.

AFM, Elsa is doing well considering her poorly heart and is healthy and getting bigger every day, she just gets a little breathless when she feeds. She has started to giggle which is one of the cutest things I have ever seen. It's just amazing to watch a little person developing before your eyes - every day brings something new, I love her so much! I'm still BF and will until she has her op now so that her immune system is as strong as possible. It's second nature now, although she gets a bit distracted when we're out and about which brings a while new world of fun! I've attached a photo of my little sweetheart so you can see how much she's grown :flower:.


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Lady she is just gorgeous!! And i love her stripey tights. I'm glad she is generally doing well, do you have a date for the operation? :hugs:

NTAT I've said this before but your dog is just the cutest. Like cupcake I'm a cat person and don't like dogs much (got bitten when I was younger) but I'd make an exception for Milo.

Thurl did AF arrive? I hope not.

Emme have you found any good yoga places? Hope you're feeling better.

Hi everyone else, hope you're having lovely weekends :wave:


----------



## cupcake1981

Your baby girl is lovely lady, so cute. I'm not sure what your story is, but I hope whatever surgery she needs goes well xxxxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

NTAT little Milo is gorgeous <3

Lady lovely to hear from you :) So pleased you're doing good and Elsa is just gorgeous :hugs:

Cupcake :wave:

Nicki the witch has been starting today, I think tomorrow will be CD1 for me...so on I go again :dohh: Hope you're having a nice weekend :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Awww, look at Elsa grow! She's beautiful! Best of luck for her upcoming surgery!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave: 

It looks like my post from last night did not save :grr: I am so frustrated!


----------



## monro84

cupcake1981 said:


> Thanks Monroe, feel a bit numb for not working out what RPL meant, it's obvious. I am holding in to the it's bad luck until we know otherwise in the interest of staying positive. Dies the septate uterus show up on a regular US. c

It is rare for it to show up on reg ultrasound unless it is pretty big. You can detect it sometimes if it is big enough on 3d US I think but it is also rare to have a uterian abnomilie but I think more women have them but just don't know it because it has never given them problems. I had no clue and thought the dr was crazy for sugesting the procedure. I doubt that is what it is and it is what you probable think it is just bad luck and your next one is your sticky baby. GL :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

cupcake1981 said:


> Your baby girl is lovely lady, so cute. I'm not sure what your story is, but I hope whatever surgery she needs goes well xxxxx

Elsa was born with a heart murmur and we've found out that she has a congenital heart defect - we're off to Great Ormond Street in the new year for open heart surgery :wacko:

No date yet, I'll keep you all informed :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lady - sending you my thoughts and prayers for Elsa xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello girls, Lady yes please keep us informed, I hope everything is ok with you and Elsa, she is so adorable! 

Cupcake :hugs: how are you hun?

Ntat aw Milo is super cute! I would love to have a dog - plan is for a baby, then dog eventually! X

Beach, oh no I hate losing a post when you've written it out, grr. How are you? What was the gist of what you said? :hugs:

Nicki, Lexi, Emme, Monro, Wookie, everyone...how are you doing?

I had my 2nd acu last week on the Thursday, well on the Wednesday I got the most horrific migraine, worst one in a long time. I told her about this and my blood tests, showed her my food diary...basically even though I keep biscuits, chocolate, crisps etc to a small quantity, she said I should avoid them....completely. So my instructions were to not eat anything apart from naturally occurring sugar, no food with artificial ingredients, eat as close to the source as possible, eat nuts and seeds....and no booze. Again I wasn't having v much but she said if I was serious about getting pregnant, that's what I should do. So I have been living like a saint! It concerned me that she said the pulse for my liver was weak and it's linked directly to the migraines and headaches too. I had needles in my neck, chin, waist, hand and foot and I must admit, the day after I was wiped out, but then I was still getting over the migraine too.

In dedication to the great work Thurl and Ntat have done, I've got back on my fitness pal, where I can track my food intake. I've been gymming too, so hoping to shift some pounds! And be in a good position for TTC.

After what I was hoping was ib spotting last week, turns out my body is having a laugh again, sigh. Felt like we had timed our bding perfectly but af arrived yday. Grrr....still got a clot but the blood is fresher and so far there has been a bit more of it, which I think acu lady will be pleased about next Thurs. I'm hoping this means next month will be THE month....!

Lots of luck to all those ttcing this month!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey sooper

I'm ok thanks, getting there with healing but still quiet sore most of the time.....and still very very sad :(

In terms of snacking have you seen/heard of that graze box thing? I signed up for it yesterday in an effort to cut down on the chocolate I eat, they have a promo on at the moment to get 1st & 5th box free - the code is yum7.

Sorry the witch got you hun, hopefully the acupuncture will make nextonth your bfp month xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Beech, grrrrr hate lost posts. I hope you're doing well.

Hi Soop. Oh wow your food diary does sound very saintly. Well done! However, I will give you the other perspective which my acupuncturist and nutritionist both advocated. They both were 'moderates' and believe in everything in moderation. My nutritist always said one or two glasses off wine a week was fine. My acu lady even went so far as so say it was not good for me to cut everything out totally. She was a big believer in looking at the 'whole', trying to create a happy body and mind, and said that having a little drink with friends sometimes was one of life's pleasures and that to indulge every now and then was fine if it made you happy. It is important to get enjoyment out of life and going without is not good for your qi if it made you feel miserable. She thought that totally cutting things out actually could make you tense and 'lacking'. I'm not saying she'd say binge drinking was good, def not, but that every now and then you should be able to treat yourself. So I'm just saying, keep up the good work BUT don't feel too bad if you have a little something nice here and there. Having written that, I really miss my acu lady. She was so lovely. I'm thinking of starting sessions again...
Oh sorry AF arrived by the way. But good positive thinking about next month!

Cupcake - sorry you are feeling sad :hugs: Thinking of you.

Hello everyone else :wave:

Afm, about to sign up for a course to keep me occupied. Work have agreed to part fund me. Trying to decide how full on to go with the course.... Need to make up my mind tonight.
Also, did a pg test on Monday but it's still faintly positive. Hoping it will fade out soon...


----------



## thurl30

Soop sorry af got you :grr: It's really interesting to hear what your acu lady said, I am really impressed with your new healthy lifestyle :) especially the exercise that's the hardest bit for me :thumbup: What does the pulse for you liver mean? I'm on fitness pal too, it's really good I can't believe I didn't find out about it until a few weeks ago x

Nicki I agree with you not to beat ourselves up if we do indulge, I have cut everything out that I shouldn't have but I don't feel at all restricted which is nice, I think that means that I'm doing it now because I want to and not because I have to. How are you feeling now hun? I hope your tests go negative soon, do you know roughly when to expect af? How is the course decision making going? my course I told you about has just started and I am behind already :dohh: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey cupcake, oh bless you...it'll take a little while, I'm sorry for how you feel, give yourself lots of time xx. Yes, I was looking on that graze site yday, thanks for the code. Are they worth the money? I know you get 2 free but they're about 4quid each aren't they? 

Thank you Nicki for the context....I've cut the booze for now but she did say up to 1 glass a month, I prefer your lady at once a week, hehe! I will see how I go, but try not to be too worried if I slip up a bit. Ooh a course! Nice to have a challenge, hope it is enjoyable x Hope your test fades soon x

Thurl the way she explained it to me is that we have 12 pulses and they relate to organs. Stronger/weaker pulses tell you what areas are out of balance and need attention. The acu sends the blood to the areas that need it to self heal. The liver and headaches are linked and so hopefully they will improve. She also said to have the strength is vital to sustain a pregnancy etc. We'll see xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well you get quite a lot of nibbles for £4 ish per box, I'm gonna see if it helps me cut out the naughtys x


----------



## Ladyfog

I used to do graze when I was at work - nice to have a healthy treat to eat at your desk :thumbup:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks girls, trying to weigh them up against the cost of Holland & Barrett seeds! X


----------



## cupcake1981

I think H & B is probably cheaper, but at least with the graze you get variety every week :) x


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Thurl. I decided tonight - I'm going for the intermediate course. It takes 10 months, with one lesson and then self study each week. I am looking forward to starting now. I hope you catch up soon :)

Re AF, it usually takes 4 weeks once the test has gone to negative. I really wanted to go and see Prof Q once I'd had my first AF but sods law it'll be the right time around Christmas / New Year when I can't go!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 
Just popping in to say hello. 

Soop- sorry AF got you but I will be anxious to see how your Acu goes. And itch the super healthy diet I hope you will be on the way to your BFP. 

Ladies - all of your dieting sound great! You are all doing so well with it. I used to use Fitness Pal too. It really made you think about what you were putting in your mouth for fear you'd have to log it!!!

Cupcake-hope you are doing well. I think this was part of my long post I lost, but to answer your question, the MCs do get easier the more you have unfortunately. With every subsequent pregnancy you are already on high alert about every little twitch so I think you're more prepared (mentally) when things go bad. :hugs:

NTAT- Milo is sooooo cute!!!

Lady- thanks for checking in and keeping us updated on Elsa. When will she have that procedure for her heart? 

AFM - AF arrived the other day, not really heavy but definitely bright red so I think this is my first normal AF after my MC. Trying to decide whether we will TTC this month or wait one more just to make sure everything is back to normal down there.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Beach :hug: I also hope it will put me on the path to a bfp. Sometimes I feel like my patience is wearing a bit thin! New month now, new opportunities. I'm so hoping the better af I just had and the acu make a difference. I would be tempted to TTC if I were you but see how you feel. :hugs:

I'm not sure my 2nd mc got easier, but it was really close to the 1st one and it just felt like the nightmare was just continuing....bad times. Hopefully not to be repeated again xxx


----------



## SATH

Soops soz to hear af got you. How is your accu goin. Mine was sure i was gonna av day 15 now at day 17 still not but as longer as get longer lp. Im on all sorts of tabs too swear i rattle.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Sath, I hope ov arrives for you soon in that case....I wonder how they can 'predict' it so specifically? Mine hasn't said anything like that, she just takes down my details. Tbh as it was so close to my migraine, the last session was very liver focussed. I'm hoping my next one this coming Thurs will be more focussed on ov'ing etc. What tabs are you on? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Sooop new cycle, new start! Really hope you get the bfp this month!!!

Sath hope you ovulate soon.

Have either of you used preseed b4? I used it for my 2nd bfp and got it first month post mc. Coincidence or maybe extra fertile after mc but lots of the ladies on another thread I am on regularly used it for the first time in their bfp cycle - has to be worth a try!! x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks cupcake xx fx'd for you too. Yes, I've got some pre seed, will use it again this cycle. Hope the slippery stuff proves lucky! :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I'm in waiting for AF limbo for at least the next 3 weeks sadly no ttc for me.....no naughties at all in fact :(


----------



## Sooperhans

I hate the wait :( I hope it all settles down and you can go for it again v soon x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it sucks, I always think you can't move on and feel normal til after that first (awful) AF! It's our first wedding anniversary 4th Dec, really hope I don't have it that week we want to go away to a nice hotel! x


----------



## wookie130

My last two BFP's were preseed/Clomid combos. Apparently it worked like a charm! LOL!


----------



## cupcake1981

I know a girl on a thread who took Clomid last cycle (she ovulates, took it to produce better eggs I believe), scan today showed triplets!

We're you prescribed clomid wookie? Think I might get some!!!


----------



## wookie130

Cupcake, I was prescribed Clomid, but I was not ovulating very well, and my progesterone was low. I was lucky that the lowest dose of Clomid seemed to work for me, without ever having to increase it. I do NOT recommend taking Clomid unless you have a diagnosed reason to do so... :)


----------



## Nicki123

Hi cupcake, I've heard lots about pressed but have never used it, maybe it's worth a whirl :) I'm still in pre-AF limbo too, did a pg test on monday which was still +, really hoping it returns to negative soon then it's the wait for AF. 

Hey beach, hope you're feeling up o ttc this month but totally understandable if you need another month off.

Happy weekend ladies. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey nicki

I'm not brave enough to take a hpt, if it's still pos I'll be upset cos I know there's no baby there anymore and if it's neg that will upset me to....im just waiting this AF out as I'm not tracking ovulation or TTC this month anyway. Hope you're goes neg soon hun. Def get some preseed Hun, just don't use too much (like a tiny bit, less than the instructions say!).

Wookie I'm not really gonna take it although it's readily available in the Internet!!! My psychic told me years ago that I would have twins, I'll wait and see if I get them on my own :) 

X


----------



## wookie130

I would never recommend that anyone order any prescription medication from over the internet...it's not safe, and the risks are high.

I'll pray that you get your twins soon!


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: everyone

Sorry I haven't been around to support you...I just don't get a chance to post these days and only manage to update my own journal once a week or so :dohh:

Welcome to the new ladies...sorry you found yourself here but as you can see...there are a few of us that finally got out rainbows..are cooking rainbows and still support when possible :flower:

Lots of love :hugs: and :dust: 

XxX


----------



## Nicki123

Hey cupcake - yeah taking pg tests after a mc is hard isn't it. But I got stung once not tracking a pg test back to neg and thinking I was pg again, but it was actually still + from the pg before. That was a real confusing mess! So now I'm always extra careful to watch that test go back to negative. Here's hoping AF arrives soon for both of us x

Will follow your advice re preseed x


----------



## Nicki123

Oh and hello NSN! Always so lovely to hear from the lady who started this whole thread off :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Was meant to say

Wookie...congrats on :pink: and naming her Hannah :cloud9:

Lexi...Emme...pink not long to go now :happydance:

Lady...love to you and Elsa and have everything crossed for the op :hugs:

Beach, Nicki, soop, thurl..:dust:

Also to the newbies too :dust:

Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Don't worry wookie I won't be taking it! I hardly take anything unless I really have to! 

NSN lovely to see all you ladies with your rainbows now :)

Niki I got it on eBay, saved tracking it down in the shops x


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies selfish post alert!!

Was gonna post a long message to everyone at the weekend and tell u about my scan tues, but had a text yest from my mum saying my dad has had a stroke and they had come to hospital via ambulance, and she didnt know whether to tell me or not!! And of course it wasnt our local hosp it was 1 20miles away!

I nearly had a stroke driving over there!

Was there til midnight yest because we had to come home and get his dialysis stuff and drive bk as they had no facilities there for it! Unbelievable.

Scan shows he had a bleed to the brain which has caused a stroke, think he might have had it during the night. Its affected his right side, his speech is not good and he is getting very cross and frustrated with us when we dont understand what he is saying, because he knows what hes trying to say and where he is etc but he cant get it out.

Its a waiting game now to see how he will recover, feel sorry for my poor mum she is under so much stress too. And im an emotional hormonal wreck too, trying not to cry about it cos i wont be able to stop! :cry:

Oh scan on tues showed happy hefty baby! Lol Already weighing around 4lb 10oz they say! About 70th percentile! Shes head down and placenta has moved enough to allow normal delivery. Didnt think after that id be seeing another hospital til xmas .......

I hope everyone else is having a better weekend than me xx :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Lexi. So sorry to hear this, but thank God he's alive...I hope he recovers soon, and can regain some normalcy.

Wonderful news on your little girl! Sounds like she'll be coming sooner than later!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lexi so sorry about your dad, I really hope he makes a full recovery in time to see his new granddaughter! Xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Lexi, hunny....shit I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. My FIL had a stroke 2 1/2 years ago, I'm sorry to say it's a slow road to recovery but it is so encouraging that your dad is even attempting to talk, I know it's very hard for him as it's not what he means to say but the fact he's trying is excellent. Did they thrombalise him do you know? It's a drug they give within the first few hours but if there was a bleed on the brain and they don't know exactly when he had it then perhaps not. I hope the scans show the bleed has stopped. Explain to him that if you break your arm you're looking at 6 weeks before it's better and although you can't see it, the brain will also take a while. But it's an amazing thing and does heal itself. Ask the hospital to arrange speech therapy and have a plan to keep seeing someone or a local group for when he leaves. It's the continuous and gradual help that will get him back on his feet. 

One thing that was never explained to us and I wish someone had said was you can get stroke related epilepsy afterwards, so when it happened to my FIL, we were terrified when he had seizures some time afterwards. It is a small percentage but I wanted you to know.

He is in a good place and he will improve.....if you want any help at all then please give me a shout here or inbox me. I'm pleased your scan went well, please try not to worry too much xxxxxxx


----------



## lexi374

Thanks ladies just back from hospital. Soop im not sure if they gave him anything and i think it could have happened several hours prior to him getting to hospital. He has speech therapist coming to assess him mon. Hes getting so cross with my mum, his mind seems with it though, but when she doesnt get what he said hes shouting at her and it just makes his speech worse. His right arm is very bad too. I feel sorry for her shes up there 12 hours, we came home and had a break in between.
I kinda thought it would be a long road and no one can tell you how long, or if it could happen again. Thanks for info on epilepsy i didnt know that, tbh we havent been told much. Thats what happens when you are admitted on a weekend! :growlmad: Ill keep u posted x


----------



## ayclobes

Lexi - If you need anymore info about epilepsy or just want to talk about it--i may be able to help. My sister is 23 1/2 and she's had epilepsy since she was in the 5th grade (11-12yrs old or so, i cant remember exactly). So, i did have to watch a video on what to do incase she had a seizure and my mom wasn't home. Epilepsy is genetic, but for our family it skips generations.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls. First off, so sorry for. Everyone's losses and congrats to those that are expecting. Yesterday, my dh and I found out that we are in the process of mc for the second time and my heart is just aching. We tried for the first time in may of this year and fell pg right away. Everything was great, we saw our baby's heart beating away at 6 weeks. Went in at ten weeks and the baby's heart stopped beating and stopped growing at 8 weeks. I had no symptoms of mc and we were shocked. He a d&c two days later on july 19th 2912 and waited until we got cleared fom the dr to try again. Got cleared and fell pg right away again. This time I started bleeding and cramping on wed and dr confirmed yesterday that my body was miscarrying but naturally this time. I was 5.5 weeks pregnant this time. I changed drs last week because we weren't happy with our last dr. This r did all they can to make this pregnancy happen but just couldn't. She is determined to help us and find out what is causing my to mc but my heart is just shattered. Has anyone gone throug this and then gone on to have a successful pregnancy? My dr said that since I fell pg right away both times that she is confident that I will be pregnant with a healthy lo and will go full term but I just feel so defeated at the moment. Any help and advice is much appreciated. :(


----------



## Ladyfog

Lexi, so sorry that your dad's poorly :hugs:, I can't imagine how worried you are. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery, I'm sure the Drs will be doing everything they can for him. My thoughts to your mum as well, it must be so hard to see your husband so ill and frustrated. Take care of yourself and bump as well - you really are in the home stretch now :flower:

Welcome Mommylov, sorry for your losses :hugs:. In answer to your question, there are several members of this thread who are now pregnant or who have had babies in the last year, me included :thumbup:. My losses were similar to yours, a MMC at 12 weeks (baby died at 8-9 weeks) and an earlier MMC at 9 weeks (baby died at 6 weeks) - I believe that they were simply bad luck and both my babies died due to different random chromosomal issues. With 'only' 2 losses there's still very much the chance that your losses are not connected and that you will have a healthy pregnancy next time so please do not give up hope. This thread is full of lovely, strong, supportive, positive ladies and I hope they can give you the support you need :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave: 

Soop that sounds good if your acu lady thinks she can help your pulse, I have never heard of that before I think it's really interesting, how did you find your acu lady? Where abouts are you in your cycle at the moment?

Hi Nicki, congrats on the course that's great news, it will really give you something to focus on and then fingers crossed your healthy rainbow will surprise you :) Is Prof Q in London? that's typical it will fall right on xmas! I guess if you are having reasonable cycles then it's only a few more weeks to wait :)

Beach hope you're doing ok, atleast af signals your cycles are regulating again, I completely understand waiting a cycle for everything to get back to normal, it's a bit of a dilemma really isn't it, perhaps ntnp for a cycle and then what will be will be :hugs:

Cupcake how are you feeling hun? I use pre-seed, I have heard really good things about it, I find it particularly handy for those I can't be bothered quickies :rofl: I hope your af stays away for your wedding anniversary :hugs:

Never lovely to hear from you, hope all is well with your little family? I will pop along to your journal :hugs:

Lexi I am so sorry to hear what's happened to your dad, my mum had a major stroke, and has had a number of smaller ones (the last one being January this year), the major one was in 2001 and it wasn't an easy recovery, it took about a year until she could mobilise and talk properly, and her memory is still a bit dodgy now but that's the part of the brain that was affected during the stroke, it's a really tough thing to deal with, I know every case is different but the medical staff are great and can do amazing things now, if you need any help or advice please message me, I'm wishing your dad a speedy recovery :hugs: Congrats on your scan though hun, I'm really pleased to hear that your little lady is doing so well x

Mommy sorry you have found yourself here, but welcome to the group x


----------



## Nicki123

Lexi, so sorry to hear about your Dad. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be for him if people don't understand him, and yet so upsetting for you and your mum when he gets angry. I hope he is being well cared for and recovers as quickly as possible. Take care of yourself x

Hi mommylov, sorry you find yourself here but welcome :hugs: It's very hard when you've had two mcs because you are desperate for answers and yet most Drs won't do tests at this stage. Sounds like you have found yourself a lovely helpful Dr though. I can just echo what Lady says, after 2 mcs there is a high chance it was just awful bad luck caused by random issues that won't strike again. I know it's easier said than done but as this stage you have to try and stay positive, and there are lots of lovely ladies on this thread who have gone on to have successes. Fx for you and feel free to vent here whenever you need to, we know how hard it can be :hugs:

Hi Beech, Soop, Ayclobes, thurl, cupcake, Wookie, Lady, Monro, NSN, Emme, NTAT, SAtH and everyone else :hi:


----------



## wookie130

mommylov said:


> Hi girls. First off, so sorry for. Everyone's losses and congrats to those that are expecting. Yesterday, my dh and I found out that we are in the process of mc for the second time and my heart is just aching. We tried for the first time in may of this year and fell pg right away. Everything was great, we saw our baby's heart beating away at 6 weeks. Went in at ten weeks and the baby's heart stopped beating and stopped growing at 8 weeks. I had no symptoms of mc and we were shocked. He a d&c two days later on july 19th 2912 and waited until we got cleared fom the dr to try again. Got cleared and fell pg right away again. This time I started bleeding and cramping on wed and dr confirmed yesterday that my body was miscarrying but naturally this time. I was 5.5 weeks pregnant this time. I changed drs last week because we weren't happy with our last dr. This r did all they can to make this pregnancy happen but just couldn't. She is determined to help us and find out what is causing my to mc but my heart is just shattered. Has anyone gone throug this and then gone on to have a successful pregnancy? My dr said that since I fell pg right away both times that she is confident that I will be pregnant with a healthy lo and will go full term but I just feel so defeated at the moment. Any help and advice is much appreciated. :(

Mommylov, I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. So far, it seems that I'm third-time lucky...I'm 22 weeks pregnant with a baby girl. I've had two previous losses, very similar to yours. I had a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks with my first, and discovered the baby didn't make it past 6 weeks. My second pregnancy was a chemical pregnancy, meaning that I was only 4-5 weeks along, and lost the baby almost immediately. After my second miscarriage, my OB put me on a 1 baby aspirin (low-dose aspirin, 81 mg or less) a day, along with a B-50 vitamin complex, to take with my prenatal vitamin each day...my folic acid intake was about 1200mg a day. Once I became pregnant a third time (this time), I was put on progesterone vaginal suppositories that I took each night before bed, and I remained on the baby aspirin until I was 20 weeks along. I have since stopped the B-50 complex also. Since I only had 2 losses, my doctors refused to do any recurrent miscarriage testing on me, as so many women go on after 2 losses, to have a normal third pregnancy. After 3 consecutive losses, the doctors will begin to do testing to get to the bottom of why it may be happening.

I hope this helps!

Lexi, I'm continuing to pray for your Dad. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thank you ladies so much for your kind words and advice. Your stories give me hopes in having a healthy lo myself. With the holidays coming up and hen just s coupleongbs adter that would be my due date for my first pregnancy, this has all been so very hard. I'm going to try and stay positive and have faith that it will happen. Hope everything is great with you ladies and thanks again so much! :)

Lots of :dust: to you all !


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone. How are you all? I am so sick, have been a right vomitty Vera today. Have honestly never felt this ill. Started puking at 2am, am just thinking that I might survive now (so dramatic of me but I am not usually a sicky person and this is something else). Am lying in bed now with stomach cramps and incredibly achy legs, feeling very sorry for myself. Am sipping water to stay hydrated.

Just thought I'd share the joy :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh niki you poor thing xx


----------



## Emmediva

Hi Everyone, I apologize for being MIA, I've been swamped at work. I haven't really had time to read all the posts, I just skimmed through them.

Wooks, congrats on team :pink:!!

Lexi, sorry about your dad, glad he is doing better though. And yay, already 33 weeks, not long now!! 4lbs 10oz already, wow she is a nice size baby!!

Mommylove, sorry you are going through a mc, this thread is full of wonderful women that support one another. Welcome aboard :flower: I hope you get your rainbow soon!

AFM; lots of things going on, I had my baby shower on November 3rd, it was really nice. The food was great, the games played were lots of fun and Jonathan got many gifts. He is one spoiled baby already :cloud9:

This week I went to get my glucose tolerance tests done, bottom line I failed both tests. At first I was so depressed, I could not believe I was diagnosed with GD :( The first thing that crossed my mind is my natural birth plan is out the window :cry: I&#8217;ve heard when someone has GD doctors usually want to induce or do C-Section, latter preferred. I did research and found as long as you watch what you eat, and exercise, the doctor can allow natural birth if the baby is not too big and there are no other problems. So here we go, healthy eating as much as possible&#8230;

This weekend, I went to get the stroller and car seat at Babies R Us, I'm out $284.00. Now we need a bassinet/crib, I wanted a bassinet first, already had one in mind but OH does not like the bassinets, sigh. I want a bassinet so I could keep him close by without having to keep him in the bed with me, but I may have to get a Moses basket or Cot kind to put in the bed with me. Hmm, maybe I can try convincing my OH to let me get the bassinet&#8230; I really want it and it would be much better, sigh men!! He either thinks it&#8217;s too girly, or that it&#8217;s a waste of $ since the baby will probably only use it 3 months... this is the one I want to get; https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3997259

This week I have my 30 week appointment, OMG! 30 weeks!!! Eeek, only 7 more weeks and baby is considered full term!!! I get to see bubs on Thursday at 3:00 p.m. they are going to check to see how big he is, then at 4:00 p.m. I have my doctor appt. I am looking forward to seeing my :baby: again :cloud9: I may get to meet with the dietitian and diabetes instructor this week as well, but so far I don&#8217;t have an appointment for that.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. After not being able to get pregnant since my last miscarriage in January 2011, it has finally happened! My first IVF cycle failed late August, but this FET cycle worked. I just found out I am pregnant! Beta 915 at what would probably be considered 17 dpo (12dp5dt). I can't believe it. I broke out in tears - actually sobs of happiness when I got the call from the nurse.


----------



## SATH

Wow notoptimistic, Congratulations that is great news!! Bet its not sinking in.

How is everyone, I'm finally 1 dpo hoping miracles are happening as I sit here. 

Sorry soops the tablets she has me on are Zuo Gui Wan. They are tiny little pills full of goodness apparently. Its certainly stopped my hair falling out but more than I don't know. She was definitely off with bringing ov forward bang on day 19 again so now to see if a longer LP or even a BFP that would be great.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hiya, Mommylove welcome and sorry for your losses :( :hugs:

Emme oh no! Sorry to hear about GD and I hope your birth plan is unaffected, I know how important the natural labour is to you. See how the diet changes work out, it might still be ok? :hygs: I think you should have the last say on the furniture, if you can see a benefit that is going to make things easier in the early days then that has got to be good?

Lexi how are you? I hope your parents are both holding up xxx

Wookie a girl, hurraaaayyyy! Love love the name. 

Notop that is AMAZING news! Many many congratulations, you deserve this so much. Here's hoping for a h&h 9 months for you!!!!!! Xxx

Thanks Sath for the pills advice and I hope you have a miracle taking place too :hugs:

Beach how are you hun? Nicki, that's not good you aren't well! I think a bug is doing the rounds, I hope it huggers off for you!! Xxx

Ok I have acu this Thurs, yay. My blood results have been playing on my mind, in that I did have a good progesterone. I am starting to wonder if it has been like this every month and have the suppositories been too much to take at ov? Wookie was there a reason why you took progesterone at bfp and not before? Is there a chance I am inhibiting something and preventing implantation? Is there harm by taking progesterone if you don't need it? I'm also scared as they said before that my levels were low on mc 2....I'm not sure what to do. I had to convince the doc to prescribe it again for me. Any thoughts welcome! Xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thurl I hope you are ok hun, to answer your q, I am cd6 today x


----------



## wookie130

notoptimistic said:


> Hi ladies. After not being able to get pregnant since my last miscarriage in January 2011, it has finally happened! My first IVF cycle failed late August, but this FET cycle worked. I just found out I am pregnant! Beta 915 at what would probably be considered 17 dpo (12dp5dt). I can't believe it. I broke out in tears - actually sobs of happiness when I got the call from the nurse.

That's wonderful news, notoptimistic!!!!!!!

Congrats to you, and tons of sticky dust headed your way!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nicki123

Congratulations notoptimistic! That is wonderful news. You have waited so long, I really hope this is your sticky bean :)

Emme sorry to hear about the glucose tests, I hope you get to go down the natural childbirth route still, I know it's what you really want.

SaTH good luck for you this month.

Soop, I am pretty sure I don't need prog either but I took it on the last pg as I was told it wouldn't hurt, but I took it from bfp. I know the trials they are doing at my hospital involve them asking ladies to try it from bfp without ever testing your prog levels so they must be pretty sure too much can't be harmful. But I've no idea about taking it after ov I'm afraid.

Thurl, how is your course going?

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Emmediva

Notopt, congratulations! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Soop, I convinced him LOL we are getting the bassinet tonight. I told him we can purchase the crib when the baby is a month and then set it up once he outgrows the bassinet, win/win situation :thumbup: about GD, yeah if I make a change in diet; more protein and vegetables, less carbs. I should be ok.
Regarding progesterone, as long as you take it 3 days past confirmed Ovulation you will not inhibit anything, progesterone helps a fertilized egg implant and sends a signal to the brain to not shed the uterine lining.
Tons of baby :dust: to you!!!


----------



## monro84

Cupcake-- Hope you are doing good.:flower::hugs:

Thurl--Temps look totally different Hope taking your temp the right way pays off lol. :winkwink:

Soop, SATH-- How is accu going? never done it myself I don't really llike needles. 

Lexi--OMG how is your dad doing? Will be praying for you? Try not to stress to much its not good for the baby. :hugs:

mommy--so sorry for your loss. We know what your are going threw you are in good company here.:hugs: I bet the next one will be your sticky baby. 

Nicki--Hope you feel better?

Emme--Oh not long now sorry you faild your GD test but your still going to do fine. :hugs:

notopt--contrags :happydance: HH9M.

AFM--I got an email to give me orders of a blood test and progestrone test this morning b/c. I believe I got a bfp on a wondfo at 9dpo (I am 10 dpo today). I guess we will see if it gets darker.:happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Monro amazing news!!! 

I'm doing ok, thanks Hun, a bit up and down (a lot down) but now my pain and bleeding has stopped I'm starting to think we may try again after AF x


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Nicki I know it's not funny, but your post made me laugh about your sharing the joy :haha: hope you're feeling better now though, sounds horrible so sending lots of virtual :hugs: I'm doing terrible with my course, we are now on week 3 so I'm 3 weeks behind because I have done nothing except a tutorial on Saturday which was very basic :dohh: When will you start yours?

Emme sorry to hear about your test results, it's good that healthy eating and exercise could still help with the natural birth, congratulations on being 2 days away from 30 weeks, I just can't believe how quickly that time has gone :hugs:

notoptimistic congratulations hun :happydance: wishing you a very h&h 9 months :hugs:

Hi Soop, we are really close in cycles this time, fingers crossed it might be a xmas bfp for us :hugs:

Monro that's amazing news hun :happydance:, I really hope this is it for you, keep us posted on your blood results :hugs:

Hi cupcake, good to hear the pain and bleeding has stopped and you can let your emotions recover now :hugs:

Lexi hope you're doing ok hun :hugs:

Hi to everyone I have missed :wave:

I am CD10 today, my temps are way more stable this cycle :happydance: although today my temp dropped massively, using my thermometer properly seems to be paying off :haha: Oh and weigh in tonight... another 2lb off so that's 18lb down now :yipee:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Thurl! Glad I made you smile :) I am feeling sooooo much better today, honestly I can't believe how quickly the bug passed. Yesterday was so awful. Tres weird.
I have not managed to sign up for my course yet, things keep getting in my way, this bug being the latest thing. I need to speak to my boss re money first and I missed my opportunity with her today. Hopefully soon. 

So glad your temps are more stable and well done on the weight loss. You are so impressive!

Monro OMG that is fantastic news!! Massive congratulations, Keep us posted


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Nicki, I don't really feel any slimmer but I do feel alot healthier when exercising and stuff, my dh says he can really see it though so that's nice to hear :) that bug sounds horrible, good to hear you are feeling better now :) Hope you get to speak to your boss soon, once it's sorted and you are enrolled you can really start to get excited. I signed up for mine in April, and it started 3 weeks ago but but it is a bit of a rubbish time for it to have started, my first assessment is due in on 20th December :dohh: oh well, if we throw ourselves in to it then we might get that surprise bfp x


----------



## monro84

Finally got the orders but to late to do it but will do it tomorrow morning so I should have blood work back tomorrow afternoon. Getting progestrone done to. I am just so scared that it will be neg even though I know it would not


----------



## ayclobes

Yay, congrats monro!

Emme - I had my glucose test done @ 21wks, and i have GD too! my dr said that i won't go over my due date, but might induce me a week early depending on how big Preston is. I'll also get 1-2 more u/s @ 34/35w and/or 37/38w to check his size. if hes steadily growing/putting on weight, then i'll likely have him a week before his due date..we will see!


----------



## monro84

Here it is this is this mornings pee test 
top fmu at 5:10 am bottom is smu at 7:10 am (the pic was taken about 10 min after the bottom test was dipped) Top is already dry

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8208/8185094402_b652df1db6_z.jpg
11-14-12 top 5 am fmu botton 7:10am smu by monro15, on Flickr

No denying that ladies:happydance:

I am fixing to leave to get my blood and progestrone taken I am going to guess still below 20. Should have results back after lunch. :happydance:


----------



## thurl30

Monro that is definately a bfp!! Congrats hun I'm so pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## ayclobes

Monro - my tests with Preston looked just like that at 8/9dpo! and he's thriving!


----------



## monro84

oh I hope this is the sticky baby that I have been wanting my b-day is on the 17th so if this is the sticky baby it would be the best birthday present my DH could give me. :flower:


----------



## ayclobes

monro84 said:


> oh I hope this is the sticky baby that I have been wanting my b-day is on the 17th so if this is the sticky baby it would be the best birthday present my DH could give me. :flower:

 
yes! hopefully this is it! i know how nerve racking it is!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Thurl, yes that would be lovely to have synched Crimbo bfps! Pleeeeeease! I hope your courses bring both you and Nicki surprise bfps, it's sod's law with things like that!!! Xx

Monro, fantastic news!!! Well done, pls let us know what the levels are when you know. 

Nicki, glad you are feeling better, what you had sounded nasty....

Ayc sorry you also have gd, I hope both you and Emme get on ok still. 

Acu tomorrow, I'll report back afterwards xx


----------



## cupcake1981

What's courses are you doing Thurl and niki?


----------



## Sooperhans

Cupcake, hope you are ok today ohugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Not bad Soop, a little brighter last couple of days. You? xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Good stuff, you'll get there :hugs: Yeah ok thanks, just waiting to get started for the month. Tomorrow is 2 weeks of health regime! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Where are you in ur cycle hun?

Where in West Sussex are you? I'm in Portsmouth x


----------



## Sooperhans

I am cd9 today, whoops was a day out yday but went back to the calendar, so cd10 tomorrow. I'm in Horsham x


----------



## cupcake1981

Not long til you can start taking OPKs then. Ah I see I forget how big WS is as Chichester is only 15 mins away and that's WS!


----------



## Sooperhans

Yes, think I'll start them on Fri...going to have to do them this time in the evening, the other times I've been on annual leave. I hope I still get results at around 6.30pm. Yeah it is quite big, I got married near Chichester...Midhurst? Lovely place x


----------



## cupcake1981

I do about 3 a day hun when I'm expecting ovulation (I only use the cheap eBay OPKs so it doesnt cost too much), that way I don't miss it! I've been known to POAS in the disabled toilet at work with the help of a plastic cup! The things we do!

Good luck this cycle x


----------



## Sooperhans

I use them ones too....how do you get around the waiting 20mins for the pee to get to room temp at work? Otherwise I'd do it x


----------



## cupcake1981

Are you supposed to wait for it to get to room temp?? I have never heard that or done that?! I just pee and dip! Works for me!


----------



## Sooperhans

It says to on the ones I've got...never really known why! Hmm maybe I'll try, not leaving it at work....x


----------



## cupcake1981

I have the green one step ones. I've never done it, I'll re-read the pack. They work without doing that anyway! Give it a whirl!


----------



## Nicki123

Monro that is def a line :) wahoo!! Fx for. H&h9m

Soop, I hope acu is relaxing tomorrow. I used to Opk at work too (had a plastic cup hidden up in the pipe work, the things we do!) then realised my surges lasted all day so don't need to now. But I never read anything about room temp! Maybe I used a diff brand?

Cupcake, so glad you are feeling a little brighter :) 
my course is in Human Resources, I have just missed the November intake but have decided its probably for the best as work is manic at the mo, not helped by my two sick days....so behind! but if I start in Jan it's 9 ish months so whatever happens I'll fit it in as I don't think well start ttc til feb as I want to do nkcell testing first.

Feel much better today, unbelievably so. The only thing affected still is my appetite (if anything good has come of this bug I think I've lost a pound or two!)


----------



## monro84

Just got my test results 
Hcg 22.40
Progestrone 43.96 :shock:

Isn't that kinda high which is good.
When I was pregnant with the twins/triplets my first levels were
Hcg 51.83 @10dpo but I got a positive early at 7dpo so I am 2 days behind where I was.
Progestrone was 33.56


----------



## KeliP

Hi Ladies, Was wondering if i can join in on this thread, I have had 6 lossess 3 early miscarriages and 3 second trimester with my most recent in 2/[email protected] weeks I am still hoping and praying for baby #1


----------



## thurl30

Soop how did acu go? I'm doing professional certificate in management with the OU, I'm slightly regretting it to be honest but I'm sure I will feel better when I have caught up :)

Just re the opk's, I use the one step green handle ones and they do say it's better to let the test and the wee get to room temperature, but from what I have heard I don't think that's really necessary, I'm loving the tips like hiding a plastic cup at work :thumbup:

Cupcake hope you're doing ok hun 

Nicki I love that you see the positive side of being poorly :haha:

Monro all sounds good hun, love the ticker :thumbup:

Keli so sorry to hear about your losses, welcome to the thread :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

*Monro*, Congratulations on your BFP!!! Your levels sound great! Mine was 94 HCG at 13dpo and progesterone was around 15 or so. I got my BFP on my OHs birthday, how cool that you get yours so close to your birthday! Sending you massive amounts of baby :dust: and positive vibes. Stick beanie, and grow, grow, grow.

*Thurl30*, thanks hun I hope it will be ok. Yay for more stable temperatures!!! And way to go :thumbup: on the weight loss!!

*Ayclobes*, I have an appointment today to check his growth and then a doctor appointment. Im happy to see bubs again but am not looking forward to the doctor appointment, shes going to tell me about GD blah blah. I am already making diet changes, cutting back on carbs, no more sodas, substituting Splenda instead of sugar etc. Its so hard to do since I cant buy food just for myself :nope:
Sooper, Ive never done ACU but Ive heard great things, hope it gives you some awesome results!

*Nicki*, glad youre feeling better!

*Keli*, welcome to the thread, sorry you found yourself here. Miscarriages are hard but even more so when you are that far along. So sorry for your losses.

:wave: hi to anyone Ive missed :flower:

AFM, I have my ultrasound appointment at 3, then my doctor appointment at 4. Well see what she says, but like Ayclobes said, I dont think shell let me get to my due date. I SO dont want to be induced though :cry: the pain is much worse when they induce versus natural, and I dont want drugs darn it!!! I know Ill have to do whatever they tell me for the babys health and mine but ugh! I feel helpless. I hate feeling helpless :grr: 

Sending tons of baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of you TTC and tons of positive vibes to the preggos :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Happy 30 weeks Emme :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Oh and hope your appointments go ok, let us know how you get on x


----------



## Nicki123

Hi KeliP. :hugs: Big Welcome to the thread. So so sorry to read about your losses, you have been through such a lot.

I hope things go well at the Dr Emme ... I know you want things to go as naturally as possible.

Thurl I am sure you will catch up on your course soon. 

Monro so glad you are happy about your numbers :)

IT'S FRIDAY TOMORROW!!


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks for your support ladies! What would I do without y'all :hugs: well... baby is weighing in approximately 4lbs 6oz :shock: :saywhat: :shock: I need to research how much they gain weekly after 30 weeks... And when I went to my doctor and did my weigh in guess what?! I lost 7lbs from the last weigh in!!! Yay me!!! So cutting soda, sweets and reducing my carb intake is working! :happydance: the doctor said if I am able to keep my blood sugar level in check through diet I can have a natural pregnancy and natural birth!! I'm happy about that! She said women with GD tend to have bigger babies but the main risk is because their shoulders/chest/abdomen gets bigger than their head which in "normal" pregnancies is the biggest. So when you push them out they can get stuck which is why in those cases they prefer c-sections. So I'm yeah I'm sticking to my diet without saying a word.


----------



## KeliP

Thanks for the welcome ladies


----------



## Sooperhans

Many congratulations Monro and those numbers are great. Really happy for you :hugs:

Nicki, yay it's Friday today!!! :)

Kelip welcome and so sorry, all those losses must have been hard. Have you had testing carried out and what did it say? X

I checked my ov stick instructions again and it did say room temp etc. I forgot to bring one to work and test the immediate dip rather than waiting. So I'll try one tonight and then over the weekend.
Acu was really good, she was really pleased about the health kick! And as I was cd10, I had needles in my abdominal area, 1 in my left foot for conception, 1 in my hand and another under my chin. I felt really chilled after and hoping that it will help this month.....x

Emme that's great you have seen an improvement already, well done! :hugs:

Has anyone heard from Beach? Is she ok? And Wookie, how are you? How is everyone this fine Friday? Xxx


----------



## monro84

Well not to sure whats gonna happen. The test are darker but not as dark as the should be. I have my test from last time in July and I had 3 betas done then the first was 24 the second was 51 the third was 12. I have test from the first and second beta and have been comparing them well last night I took a test after a 7 hrs hold with nothing to drink. It was hardly dark at all it was as light as my test 2 days ago but then I ttook another test 2 hrs later with something to drink and it was the darkest yet :shrug:. That test was darker compared to the first July beta test but not as dark as the second July beta test. And its about the same darkness as the rest from the day inbetween the betas. I know people say quit testing snd don't judge it by the test there are different dye amounts and other factors that can affect the darkness but by testing up the hcg it has always worked for me in determining if the pregnancy was progressing. And my progestrone was pretty high so if my betas don't come back much higher than before then I am going to say it is a good probability that it is etopic because that is associated with high progesterone when the numbers do not go up much. I really hope I am wrong but I have not been wrong about my pregnancies yet.:cry:


----------



## monro84

I also just check the portal from the RE's office and the Dr. messaged me the 14th (my first beta) and said he could not wait to see my #'s go up. Then asked if I was on progestrone supplements lol. I told him no but I was suppried it was that high too because it was not that high with the twins/triplets in Aug last yr. I am not sure how often he cks his messages so it might be a while before I hear back from him. I did mention that "I have been having different pains in my lower abdoman around my left ovary area than any of my other pregnancy. They are sharper and make me have to stop what I am doing. Asked if there is a possibliity of etopic if the numbers don't rise like they should or am I just over reacting."


----------



## monro84

OMG just got my numbers 80.50 they trippled. :shock: 
that is 24.7 hrs doubling time.:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
I think I got my STICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Yay Monro that is great news!! Phew.


----------



## wookie130

Monro, I drag ass on this thread for a week, come back, and here you are preggo, with TRIPLING beta #'s!!! You go, girl! *CONGRATULATIONS*!!! Now, make sure they squeeze you in for an early reassurance scan around the 7-8 week mark...that really helps too!

Good for you!

Soop, I'm doing really well, and apparently so is the baby! I can feel her kicking me as we type!


----------



## monro84

Thurl--thank you.

Ayclobes-- thank you sorry about your GD thats great u get to meet your little one possibly a week early.

Emme --thanks so much sorry abour your GD too. Wow 30wks already how time flies you will meet him soon.

Nicki--thank you soo much. Glad u are feeling better now:flower:

Soop--thank you too. Can u get the wondfo opks on amazon they work great and no room temp pee. Very easy. 


Wookie--thank you actually they will be able to get me in around 6 to 7 wks. :happydance:

Thank you every one so much for all the support everyone has given me. I really think this is it I had a calm relaxed feeling from the beginning not the doom feeling with all my others except my twin/triplet pregnancy. It was the only one I felt good about. Cannot wait to see you other girls Rainbow BFP. I know it will be soon. And to the ones that are going to have their rainbows can not wait for pics.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - Sorry I have been MIA. DH and I took a 5 day vacation to New York City. It was fabulous but my Florida blood is not used to that type of weather :cold: and now I think I'm getting sick - booo!!

Anyway, I am away for a week and sounds like we've had some great news!!! :happydance: Let me try to catch up - 

Lexi - Sorry about your Dad. :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you and hope he will have a successful recovery from this. Happy 34 weeks to you, so glad your scan went well, it won't be long for you now. 

Mommylov - Welcome and so sorry you are going though this. There are lots of girls here who have been through the same situation that can provide support and many have gone on to be successful so they are here giving the rest of us hope. I think we will all get there eventually!! Hang in there! :hugs:

Nicki - How are you feeling?

Emme - Happy 30 weeks!!! Glad you had a nice shower, and it's nice to have it early, gives you more time to get things ready for your Little one. I love the bassinet. Did you buy it? If not, could you get someone in your family to buy it for you? Then DH can't reject it :winkwink: Sorry about the glucose test, I think with the diet changes everything will go great for you on delivery. 

Notoopt - Congrats!!!! :yipee: That is great news!!! When do you see the doctor next?

Soop - I don't think there is any harm in taking the progesterone. Many doctors prescribe it as a precaution. Progesterone levels vary all the time also. I tested in the normal range when I was not pregnant but once I did get pregnant my progesterone was low for the pregnancy range. :shrug:

Monro - that's great news!!! I am so excited for you!!! :wohoo: ... and Happy Birthday! :cake: What a great present!! You're numbers are looking great!!!

Soop - we're close in CD's this month! :)

Wookie - so glad everything is going so well with your little girl!!!

KeliP - Welcome and so sorry for all of those losses! :hugs: We have a great groups of ladies here at all stages in this journey. I have had 5 losses myself. Have you gotten any reason for the losses? 3 in the second tri especially is just terrible!

Thurl, Lady, SATH, Cupcake, ayclobes, any anyone I missed :wave:


----------



## monro84

Beach--thank you so much. Glad u had fun in ny. I have never been there. Are we going to see a bfp from u this cycle or are you waiting a little bit. GL either way I know it will be soon and your forever baby.:hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Emme that's great news :happydance: I have everything crossed that you can have a natural birth, not long to go now :thumbup:

Soop your acu sounds really good, I think I might look in to it myself when I have lost some more weight :)

Monro that's awesmone about your beta results, I have a good feeling about this time and really think this is your rainbow :hugs:

Beach nice to hear from you :hugs:, thumb down for getting ill though, I would love to go to New York city that's one of my dreams but I don't think I could handle the length of the flight :dohh: Hope you had a nice break anyway, what did you get up to? 

Afm I am really really happy with my temps now, I can't believe how different and normal they are! :happydance:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls,

We are going to give it a try this cycle but I am not pulling out the OPKs and stuff yet. I had a really light period, only 2 days really so I hope things are back to normal. 

NY was great. I have never been either and its always been on my bucket list so we decided to go. We had a great time and saw a lot. 

Thurl - your temps are looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## ayclobes

Monro - thank you! GD isnt that bad, but im terrible at either forgetting to take my insulin at x time or forgetting to check my blood sugars//leaving it at home! ughh! but, since i havent really gained much (i've gained 10lbs in almost 26wks--or so they said at my last appt)


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Beach, another day today with stable temp :yipee: So pleased you had a good time, you definately desevered the break after everything that's happened, hope you recover from you cold soon :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

*Monro*, Hooray for tripling beta&#8217;s!! :yippee: I&#8217;m so happy for you! Now take things easy and drink lots of water.

*Wooks*, that&#8217;s great that Hannah is making her presence known :thumbup:

*Beach*, how great that you got to go to NYC, was it ok after Hurricane Sandy&#8217;s rendezvous? I know there was lots of devastation up there around NY and NJ. I hope to go one day, not in our budget yet but we plan on saving for a trip there since he has a nephew in NY and a half-brother in Boston. In regards to the bassinet, we did buy it! I convinced him it was the best idea, so we went to Babies R Us and picked it up, it&#8217;s already set up and waiting on Jonathan. I love the sounds it makes, and the light is so soothing, not too bright, and kind of blueish. As to the GD, the doctor said she hoped it could be controlled with diet alone and from the lbs I dropped she thinks I have a high possibility of avoiding medication or insulin shots, I hope she is right. 

*Thurl*, yeah time is flying! I&#8217;ll be 31 weeks Thursday! I&#8217;m very excited about your temperatures! I am sending you baby :dust:

*Ayclobes*, is there a reason you had to do insulin? My doctor said she hoped I could handle GD with diet alone and no medications/insulin.

:wave: Hi to anyone I missed

AFM, I meet with my dietician tomorrow at 10 and afterwards with the diabetes instructor. I need to go purchase my glucometer, lancets and strip tests today. I thought my insurance would cover it but they do not, I got a call from the pharmacy and I was informed the testing strips were $129 :shock: glucometer $29.99 and the lancets were $19.99, so um yeah I am not getting them. I am going to Wal-Mart to pick up something else. Hope everyone has a good week :flower:


----------



## SATH

Beach how great is NYC i love it best city in the world. We're off to chicago mid dec 8 dpo now so who knows i could be a little queasy bit worried if i would b okay to travel. 

How is everyone. Soop how is the accu going i dont have to go back till end of nov


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. Hope you are all well. I am so very nervous because I am having my first ultrasound tomorrow (I will be 5 weeks and 4 days). With both my prior miscarriages I had no indication that anything was wrong until seeing the ultrasound. The first time I had a bad ultrasound off the bat - they knew something was wrong and had me come back two more times until it was gone. With the second miscarriage the first ultrasound went well with a great heartbeat and then the next one four weeks later was when we found out we were losing that one. Any words of advice?


----------



## Nicki123

Beach I am so jealous of your break. I love NYC, went there on our honeymoon and we are saving to go back on our 5thh anniversary (it's our 3rd anniversary on Wednesday <3 ) GL to you this cycle

Thurl so glad your temps have evened out

Emme, hope you're coping ok with the GD and all the testing it involves. Well done on the healthy diet. 

SATH i would live to go to Chicago but haven't made it yet. So many places to go, too little time (and money!)

Notoptimistic - GL tomorrow. I totally feel for you, having scans after a loss is just scary and nerve-wracking. I'm not sure I can give you any advice to make it any better, scans are just tainted for those of us who have had losses. All you can do is try to keep positive. I am sending you lots of good vibes and a big :hugs: and look forward to hearing the good news tomorrow. 

Afm, am feeling a little low after a wonderful weekend. I've been feeling so happy and upbeat recently, my mum was just here for the weekend and we had the best time. Lots of vino and shopping. I have been feeling good about life and enjoying the short ttc break while wait for AF to arrive. Then today when I got home I had a letter from the hospital with the Karyotyping results from the last mc, it was a 'male foetus with no chromosomal abnormalities'. I felt so sad reading that.... Another baby that seems to have gone for no reason, with no explanation. 
Oh well, I have a few things to look forward to, we are going to Copenhagen on Friday for our anniversary weekend, which im so excited about, nd then next week I have an appointment with the consultant to discuss what to do next. So onwards and upwards x


----------



## BeachChica

Emme - NYC seemed fine after the hurricane. We really saw no evidence of it except for around the historic seaport area (under the Brooklyn Bridge) most of that area was closed and they still has mobile power trucks there. We were mostly up in the Manhattan area and everything was normal there. Typical hustle and bustle of New York City! I am so glad you talked DH into the bassinet! :happydance: It has to be getting exciting for you now!

Notoopt - Ugh, I wish I could offer some advice for your scan tomorrow but all I can offer is a :hugs: I would tell you not to stress but you will, like Nicki said, scans are tainted for us after losses. You go into them fearing the worst. But I am glad for them now. After the first loss of being about 11 weeks before I knew something was wrong I would rather know now sooner than later. I've been having scans every 2 weeks since then and it does help keep me more calm than wondering what's going on. Let us know how you make out tomorrow. I am praying for the best for you!!

Nicki - your results are so frustrating aren't they. I feel the same way with mine but I think it should give you hope that you are able to have a chromosomally normal baby. I think that's great news. Sorry, but I can't remember if you are on any progesterone or any other things? Hopefully your problem is something that can easily be fixed.


----------



## cupcake1981

Niki so sorry you are feeling blue. I don't know whether it's better to find out whether there was sonething wrong with your baby or not? Unexplained mcs are so hard to come to terms with. Have you had the test for the anti phospholipid antibodies and stuff? I really want that even though I can't get it as the thought of suffering another mc for the sake of not taling baby aspirin. I hope you have a good week and look fwd to ur weekend away. We have just got back from visiting my SIL in north Yorkshire this weekend and getting away has do e me some good for def xxxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Beach and cupcake - I have been tested for antibodies, and the blood thickening condition, and even though it was normal I still took baby aspirin last time. And even though I have no reason to think I have a progesterone issue I stil took suppositories last time. But that didn't do the trick. One of my lovely BnB chums sent me a really good book about recurring mcs so I have written down all the possible issues, and will take my test results (which i find a little confusing!) when I go back to the consultant and ask her to explains exactly what they have tested for so I can see what's left on my list at the end. I will def pay for NK cell testing but have to wait for AF etc first. Ill get there!

You are right, I should look at the positive in that the 2 foetuses I had tested were normal. PMA and hopefully some answers one day x


----------



## cupcake1981

Is it the book by Lesley regan? I have that and have read that xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Yes thats the one, I've read it twice now, once all the way through and the second time making notes! My poor consultant when she seems me and my list of questions, heehee


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sure you won't be the only one that's done that! I need to reread as I read it really quickly as I just wanted to know everything I could ASAP. If I have a 3rd ill reread again properly as the testing and stuff will become more relevant, at the mo I've had some basic bloods and that's it xxx


----------



## monro84

Got my beta back yesterday.As I was posting updates from my phone on the forum I fell alseep. 
406.07 

So all three are 
11 dpo 22.4 progestrone 43.98
13 dpo 80.5 doubling time 24.7 hrs.
16 dpo 406.07 doubling time 32 hrs

So higher side of normal betas, higher side of normal pregesterone, levels that are tripling and almost tripling. Does this mean maybe 2, or a girl or is it just a very sticky baby. Either way is fine with me.:happydance:


----------



## ayclobes

Monro - I just found where i had written down my beta hcg levels with this pregnancy and at 3w5d it was 23 and at 5wd it was 11,588. They thought forsure i'd be having twins or more...but nope, baby is a singleton. And growing like a weed.


----------



## monro84

ayclobes said:


> Monro - I just found where i had written down my beta hcg levels with this pregnancy and at 3w5d it was 23 and at 5wd it was 11,588. They thought forsure i'd be having twins or more...but nope, baby is a singleton. And growing like a weed.

I have always wonder that with ladies that have high numbers to start of with might start off with 2 or 3 if the numbers are high enough but if there is no early ultrasound to detect multiple sacs then it is like vanishing twin syndrom. Because I had an early ultrasound at 5 wks when I was pregnant with the twins /triplets and my numbers were 15000. They saw 3 sacs very close together in measurment but only one had a yolk. I went back a week later when I passed a huge clot and was bleeding and there was one heart beat left. So If I had never had the early untrasound then I would have never known. I really have some crazy theories. :wacko::dohh:


----------



## monro84

notoptimistic said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you are all well. I am so very nervous because I am having my first ultrasound tomorrow (I will be 5 weeks and 4 days). With both my prior miscarriages I had no indication that anything was wrong until seeing the ultrasound. The first time I had a bad ultrasound off the bat - they knew something was wrong and had me come back two more times until it was gone. With the second miscarriage the first ultrasound went well with a great heartbeat and then the next one four weeks later was when we found out we were losing that one. Any words of advice?

Oh congrats so sorry about your previous losses I know how hard it is.:hugs: I bet this one is your sticky baby though. GL with your scan today.


----------



## monro84

Nicki123 said:


> Hi Beach and cupcake - I have been tested for antibodies, and the blood thickening condition, and even though it was normal I still took baby aspirin last time. And even though I have no reason to think I have a progesterone issue I stil took suppositories last time. But that didn't do the trick. One of my lovely BnB chums sent me a really good book about recurring mcs so I have written down all the possible issues, and will take my test results (which i find a little confusing!) when I go back to the consultant and ask her to explains exactly what they have tested for so I can see what's left on my list at the end. I will def pay for NK cell testing but have to wait for AF etc first. Ill get there!
> 
> You are right, I should look at the positive in that the 2 foetuses I had tested were normal. PMA and hopefully some answers one day x

That is good that you or you dh are not carrying and genetic problems. That is what I am worried about. I really hope you find out what is wrong. Knowing what it is is always better then being in the dark. Even though sometimes what you find out is not good. It is still better to know. I will be praying you find your answers ASAP and be on the rd to your sticky baby.


----------



## ayclobes

monro84 said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> Monro - I just found where i had written down my beta hcg levels with this pregnancy and at 3w5d it was 23 and at 5wd it was 11,588. They thought forsure i'd be having twins or more...but nope, baby is a singleton. And growing like a weed.
> 
> I have always wonder that with ladies that have high numbers to start of with might start off with 2 or 3 if the numbers are high enough but if there is no early ultrasound to detect multiple sacs then it is like vanishing twin syndrom. Because I had an early ultrasound at 5 wks when I was pregnant with the twins /triplets and my numbers were 15000. They saw 3 sacs very close together in measurment but only one had a yolk. I went back a week later when I passed a huge clot and was bleeding and there was one heart beat left. So If I had never had the early untrasound then I would have never known. I really have some crazy theories. :wacko::dohh:Click to expand...

 
i had an viability u/s at 7w, then another one at 9w.


----------



## monro84

ayclobes said:


> monro84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> Monro - I just found where i had written down my beta hcg levels with this pregnancy and at 3w5d it was 23 and at 5wd it was 11,588. They thought forsure i'd be having twins or more...but nope, baby is a singleton. And growing like a weed.
> 
> I have always wonder that with ladies that have high numbers to start of with might start off with 2 or 3 if the numbers are high enough but if there is no early ultrasound to detect multiple sacs then it is like vanishing twin syndrom. Because I had an early ultrasound at 5 wks when I was pregnant with the twins /triplets and my numbers were 15000. They saw 3 sacs very close together in measurment but only one had a yolk. I went back a week later when I passed a huge clot and was bleeding and there was one heart beat left. So If I had never had the early untrasound then I would have never known. I really have some crazy theories. :wacko::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i had an viability u/s at 7w, then another one at 9w.Click to expand...

I just think that maybe if you had had one at 5 to 6 wks you might had see more then 1 but by 7 wks it was just one healty baby:flower:. Maybe not it's just a theory no one knows except for God. Atleast you have a health baby boy that you will soon meet wow almost 28 wks already. Not long now.:happydance:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi girls, Monro thanks for the opk brand, I'll take a look on
amazon when this batch runs out, although hoping I won't need
to! Your stats are amazing, really pleased it's all going
well.




Notop, how did your scan go? I can't see me ever enjoying
one, like the girls say the process is somewhat tainted for
us all. But I hope it has given you some positive news, I
really do x




Hey Beach, hope you had a great time in NYC, it is on my
list, I need to go there one day!! I hope you didn't get ill
though, with the cold weather. Did you see and do lots out
there? I hope you get on ok with the ntnp type month lined up
for you and I hope we synch! Thurl is also in a similar place
this month, so 3 bfps please :)*




Thurl, yes def give it a go, I would recommend acu sessions
and am really hopeful that they are doing some good. What
with that and the health kick including the gym, in a month I
have lost 3 pounds...hoping the momentum has started and a
bit more comes off, I've got a Christmas dress to get into!
Please thyroid let me lose some :) I'm pleased your temps are
coming along so well! X




Lexi, how is your dad? And your mum? And you...? Lots of hugs
to you x



Nicki happy anniversary for tomorrow! :) I'm sorry the testing hasn't conclusively given you any more of an idea but I hope this means that next time it can work out for you. I hope af hurries up for you so you can have the nk testing. X


Emme, hope you are getting on ok :hugs: Cupcake, how are you? Sath the acu was good, I had needles in the lower ab area to help a good ovulation. One under my chin, hand and foot...I felt really calm and chilled out after. Hoping it's done some good! How are the newer girls here? I hope you are all well x


Afm, I'm pretty sure I got my pos opk this eve, have been bding every day, so another one tonight! Have been using preseed, so hoping that it happens this month. :babydust: to all ttcers! X


----------



## notoptimistic

thanks monro and soop! The scan went fine although it is too early to really see anything. The purpose of the scan was to confirm that the pregnancy was in the right spot (aka my uterus). Well, it is in there - one gestational sac with a yolk sac. Too early to see anything else. The gestational sac is measuring 5 weeks 5 days which is on target. Of course, I'm still nervous something will go wrong because my last miscarriage didn't happen until I was about 11 weeks. My next ultrasound is Dec 7th.


----------



## Sooperhans

Notop, one step at a time...and so far this box can be ticked. I'm really pleased for you! X


----------



## ayclobes

monro84 said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monro84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> Monro - I just found where i had written down my beta hcg levels with this pregnancy and at 3w5d it was 23 and at 5wd it was 11,588. They thought forsure i'd be having twins or more...but nope, baby is a singleton. And growing like a weed.
> 
> I have always wonder that with ladies that have high numbers to start of with might start off with 2 or 3 if the numbers are high enough but if there is no early ultrasound to detect multiple sacs then it is like vanishing twin syndrom. Because I had an early ultrasound at 5 wks when I was pregnant with the twins /triplets and my numbers were 15000. They saw 3 sacs very close together in measurment but only one had a yolk. I went back a week later when I passed a huge clot and was bleeding and there was one heart beat left. So If I had never had the early untrasound then I would have never known. I really have some crazy theories. :wacko::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i had an viability u/s at 7w, then another one at 9w.Click to expand...
> 
> I just think that maybe if you had had one at 5 to 6 wks you might had see more then 1 but by 7 wks it was just one healty baby:flower:. Maybe not it's just a theory no one knows except for God. Atleast you have a health baby boy that you will soon meet wow almost 28 wks already. Not long now.:happydance:Click to expand...

Yes, i spotted for a week before my 7w u/s and they kinda thought that maybe a twin was there, but can't be certain. He's growing like a weed, and so active! sometimes I wont feel him, so i'll use my doppler and there he is moving away! 

I went to the hospital last night because of some pressure i wanted checked out, and everything is fine. I see my dr in a couple hours. My next appt is 12/3, then i'll go in at 32w to get monitored again, then at 34/35 for a growth u/s, then at 37/38 for another growth u/s then we'll see if he comes a week early or not


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hey guys, sorry I've been away. Been keeping a low profile from here, just needed some time away. Me and DH are having issues and I'm trying to work through them. 
One of his issues was the amount of time I spend on my phone/laptop so I'm sure you'll forgive me for my silence :blush:

Monro - congratulations, hope this is your forever baby :thumbup:

Lexi - sending you lots of love, thinking of you and your family at this tough time :hugs:

Thurl - well done on the weightloss. Fantastic, you're catching me up quick! I've managed to lose what I put on (5lb in total) after hols and eating because of holiday blues! So I'm back to 26lb, need to get to that elusive 2 stone!

Hello to everyone else and sorry for my absence :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hey notoptimistic. One step at a time, you got through this scan which is great and things are on target. 7th Dec isn't far away. Hope you're feeling good :hugs:

Monro, how are you and bean doing?

Soop, sounds like you got your BDing in at the right time, yay for ov! Fx 

Ayclobes, so glad everything looked fine when you got checked out. Take it easy!

NTAT, I hope you and DH sort things out, im sure you will :hugs: Ttc can be a real strain on relationships so it's good to take some time away and look after yourselves. Nice to hear from you but we understand if you need a BnB break.

Hi everyone else. AFM it's my :wedding: anniversary today, and these turned up at work for me today from DH <3 Love that guy <3 (oh, excuse my messy desk :) )
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/7f97b46d1c727b1d6bd572dc2c2581af.jpg


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Nicki, we've been quite busy this week with all the bding! I really hope it has paid off. Come on Christmas bfps!! 

Happy anniversary, those flowers are v sweet. I hope you had a nice celebration. X

Ntat ah I'm sorry you are having a tough patch. Big hugs and we are here when you need us x


----------



## Nicki123

Ah yeah Soop I really hope you get a Xmas BFP :xmas6:

I'm off to Copenhagen tomorrow morning so probably won't be back online til my return on Monday. Have wonderful weekends everyone and I'll catch up on all your news when I'm back. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Have a lovely anniversary niki, enjoy xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you, love the icon!
Have a wonderful and romantic time in Copenhagen xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Nicki sorry to hear about your results hun, I can't imagine how difficult that was to read :hugs: Hope you had a lovely anniversary though, the flowers were boootiful :) Look forward to hearing all about your trip :hugs:

Monro everything is looking good hun :thumbup: very excited for you :hugs:

Notoptimistic that's fab news about your scan, fingers crossed this is your rainbow :hugs:

Soop well done on the weight loss that's awesome :thumbup: I definately find that when some has come off that's when I get really motivated to keep going, it's definately nice heading towards christmas getting healthier and losing weight instead of munching on chocolate throughout Nov & Dec which is what I normally do :haha: I don't know much about thyroid problems, can that make it difficult for you to lose weight? Did you O when you thought you did? Good luck this cycle :hugs:

NTAT sorry you are having some difficulties, hope you're ok hun :hugs:

Beach, Lexi, Emme, Cupcake and anyone else I have missed hope you're all doing ok :hugs:

Afm I have been having a mare of a couple of weeks but that's life! CD22 today and so I'm now eagerly awaiting O, I'm so hoping it comes a bit earlier this cycle but it's so unpredictable :shrug: Temps are still heaps better than they were though :happydance:


----------



## Ambivalent

Hi all. I hope you are all well. 
I had to take a break from this place as I was counting down the days to what I could only imagine would be the next loss and it was all getting a bit much. Now I just wanted to pop in to tell you that miraculously, it hasn't happened. I am 10 weeks pregnant and _still pregnant_. There's a baby in there with a heartbeat and everything!!

I have been on 5mg folic acid, baby asprin and daily injections of blood thinners, which I will have to keep up for the nine months but if it works out, it'll be worth it. :)


----------



## Emmediva

*NOPT*, sorry about your losses, its hard once youve had a miscarriage, its like every time you have an appointment you expect something to go wrong. Like Nicki said, just take things one step at a time. Try to relax and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant. Im happy your ultrasound went well and baby is snuggling in. Happy and healthy 9 months to you :dust:

*Nicki*, well happy anniversary to you, I hope you enjoy your time away!!! Im doing ok with the GD, I was a tad bit bad what with the Thanksgiving holidays, but not too bad I think :blush: I am so sorry you felt down reading the report about the miscarriage. I really hope they find out why you are miscarrying, its great that its not chromosomal but there has to be something to let you carry to term :hugs: 

*Beach*, how are you doing? :flower:

*Monro*, my levels where more than doubling as well and I only have one in there LOL, your levels are great :thumbup:. 

*Soop*, PreSeed is great, it keeps the acidity level down and helps the little :spermy: along their way. I hope you catch that egg! :dust:

*Lexi*, how are you doing? Its getting super close for you! Hows your dad doing?

*Ayclobes*, what kind of pressure was it? I am feeling him down more each day and have been having pelvic/groin/inner thigh pain since around 28 weeks, it gets worse as time passes but its just his weight pushing on stuff.

*NTAT*, we all understand, like Nicki said TTC is hard and can strain any relationship, hope all works out for you.

*Thurl*, sorry to hear things have been a bit rough, I hope all is ok :flower: Have you thought about taking Soy Isoflavones to make you O earlier? 

*Ambi*, thanks for the update! Im so happy your baby is thriving! 

:wave: Wooks, Lady Fog, Andrea, anyone else I may have missed, hope everything is ok.

I hope everyones Thanksgiving holiday was good. I went home and had a great time with family and friends. The trip is getting harder on me though, I found my pelvic/groin/inner thigh area was more sore the day following the drive :nope: I guess sitting for 4 hours is getting a bit much now. I have my next appointment on Thursday, will see bubs again, they want to check his growth and then Ill meet with a doctors aide since my doctor didnt have any late day appointments that day. At home we are ready for bubs arrival; we just purchased a glider and ottoman at Babies R Us yesterday. I am SO loving it! I could sit there and rock, well glide for hours LOL. Bubs is very active, which I am very happy about, sometimes I'm at the desk and I'll feel a thump, I guess he doesn't like me sitting too close to the desk :haha:

Edit: Added my bump picture 31 weeks!! I am huge!! LOL
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## monro84

Soop--Thats awsome I bet you will see an early Christmas present soon. :happydance:

Notop--Thats great you saw a yolk:happydance: I was way to early to see that I had one done at 4 wks 3 days only saw ges sac, and had a corpus luthum cyst on left overy apparently its hard to see my right overy because there is a blood vessel in the way.:shrug: I have another scan this Fri I wil be 5 wks 6 days hopeing for HB but I know still early. But number yesterday were 9988.4 at 5 wks 2 days. Your next scans is not long now. 

Ayclobes--oh so exciting 3 tri now:happydance:. 12 more weeks unless he is early are you goin to induce or let him come when he wants. 

NTAT--Thank you I know the feeling my DH thinks I spend to much time on the internet period. We use to have fights about it :dohh:

Lexi--Hope your doing good with everything that is going on:hugs:

Nicki-- so far so good Scan was fine only saw ges sac (he even said that is what looks like a possible pregnancy even though you could see the sac clearly but it was so tiny. Going back Fri for another scan will be 5 wks 6 days hopeing for HB but I know its ok if there is not one but I don't think I will be able to have another scan till I am 7 wks 2 days b/c of work. So I am really hopeing for HB. Happy late anniversary how many yrs? 

thurl-- was yesterday O day for you I saw you had spotting that might be O spotting I have that sometimes. Usually means strong O GL. :flower:

Ambivalent--Wooo Hooo congrats I bet this is your sticky baby so close to the 2nd tri.:happydance:

Emme--Thats great you really don't have long now. Glad you had a good Thanksgiving. I want a glider also those thing are nice. 


AFM--Numbers yesteardy was 9988.4 doubling time of 33 hrs thought it is suppose to slow down when it gets in the 1000's. I got another blood test Wed. And then appt Fri for Ultrasound I will be 5 wks 6 days hopeing for HB but I know still might be to early. Saw a sac in the last scan could not measure it still way to small I was only 4 wks 3 days so thats all I expected to see.


----------



## ayclobes

Emme - It was pressure, like his head was right on my cervix, i had to breathe thru it and i ended up going to L&D just to make sure i was not contracting, dilated or anything. baby was fine! 

Monro - I have 11w1d til hes here (lol thats what my tracker thing on my phone says anyways). Since i have GD, they will either induce me a week early, or on his due date. I won't go over my due date, so thats good. I am kinda hoping he'll come on his own, or i'll go in labor on my own. But whatever is best for lil man is what we're rooting for!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Soop - how you doing - are you SS this 2WW or trying to ignore? :ignore:

Nicki - hope you and DH had a fantastic time in Copenhagen - can't wait to hear about it.
I missed your post about the report but :hugs: it must have been hard. :hugs:

Thurl - hope O comes soon for you and WELL DONE on the weightloss, you're doing amazing!

Ambiv - a huge congratulations, you must be elated - really hoping everything is smooth sailing from now on :thumbup:

Emme - you look lovely, you're blooming :cloud9:

Monro - those numbers sound high, but hoping that can only be a good thing (not too well versed on numbers). Will be thinking of you on scan day - stay calm and I hope you see a lovely beanie with a great heartbeat :hugs:

Ayc - 29 weeks, you're trucking along nicely :thumbup:

Lexi - thinking of you hun. I really feel for you and hope that your dad is making a good recovery :hugs:

AFM - not much to say really. Waiting for my NK cell results, they said 5-6 weeks and it'll be 5 weeks on Friday so hopefully I will hear early next week.
I am very nervous about the results to be honest, not sure why - but I think it might be because this is it for me, no more tests, so if this comes back clear I have nowhere to go. Part of me wants it to be an issue, then I can be treated for something at least, but part of me doesn't want to have an issue - if that makes sense!?
FS nurse recommended me to go on 5mg Folic Acid but has failed to send the prescription through so I called their office weeks ago and left a message telling her and asked her to call be back - she never did and I today thought I'd just ring the docs to ask if it was there....and it is - dated 12th November. Nice of her to let me know.

Honestly I feel a bit let down by the FS, they have done the tests and basically dropped me like a hot potato. They will not acknowledge that my thin lining is an issue and won't give me anything for it as the only drugs available are those for the priviledged 'under 30 BMI' category. It makes me so angry.
Prof Q who did my biopsy thinks its an issue and wants something done about it so she said she's ringing Dr Haddad when my results are through and wants to speak to him about doing something. I really hope that between them they can come up with something.
I drank raspberry leaf tea last month, AF not any heavier really so who knows if it made a difference. Forgotten about it this month so far so will have to start now but its vile :sick:

Gosh, sorry - didn't come on to rant honest :) on a plus note though, me and DH are getting on lots better since I stopped being surgically attached to my iPhone :haha:


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, my numbers were in the 100,000's when I had my scare at 11 weeks 2days, so I think it slows down till later LOL.

NTAT, great that you and your husband are doing much better, I know cell phones can get in the way sometimes :blush: I've noticed my SO and I barely talk when we are out eating, we are mostly on our iPhones :dohh: so yeah I can see it can be an issue :haha:
I hope you get answers about the NK cells, and I know what you mean about wanting something wrong to fix it but at the same time not wanting anything to be wrong. I think the lining is an issue though, I wonder why they can't give you anything?! How long is your luteal phase?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Emme, my LP is between 12-14 days so I reckon its ok - what do you think?

My cycle is normally 26 days, ov on CD12/13. This month, ov was CD13 and cycle 28 days.


----------



## Emmediva

It sounds right, my cycle was always 28-29 days and I o'ed around 13-15. Have you tried taking Wild Yam supplements? You take it after ovulation is confirmed, it contains natural progesterone and estrogen, so it can help thicken your lining.


----------



## Nicki123

Thurl - I know you have tons going on with your family at the mo so just wanted to send you a :hugs:

Emme - lovely pic! I love seeing what the BnB ladies look like, great to put a face to the name. I haven't been so brave yet...

Ambi - oh that is such wonderful news! You must be on :cloud9: 

Ayclobes not too long left for you now.

Monro, great numbers you've got going on there.

NTAT, I know exactly what you mean about the NK cells tests, I feel like its my last hope too and if that's also normal I'll feel a bit unsure of what to do next. I want them to find a problem that they can fix!! Glad you are Darren are doing well now :)

Notoptomistic how are you doing?

Soop what dpo are you on? Have my fx for you so much 

Afm - thanks for the well wishes ladies, had a wonderful time in Copenhagen. It was our 3rd anniversary (though we've been together for 16 whole years!) we did loads of walking around and sightseeing by day, and visited a few christmas markets so im feeling festive now :xmas3: We stayed in an apartment so could stay in some evenings and watch dvds and eat in cus it's pretty expensive. We got through lots of wine and the first DVD of the Killing box set (how apt for Copenhagen!) Unfortunately work has been absolutely manic since I've been back so it feels like it was weeks ago already. Oh well!

Have my consultant apt on Friday, so many questions ...


----------



## NewToAllThis

Emmediva said:


> It sounds right, my cycle was always 28-29 days and I o'ed around 13-15. Have you tried taking Wild Yam supplements? You take it after ovulation is confirmed, it contains natural progesterone and estrogen, so it can help thicken your lining.

Wild yam, thanks for that - I will look it up. Have been trying to find some natural supplements to help and so far the RLT seems to be the only thing recommended.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki - gl for your consultant appointment. Make sure you write a list of your questions cos if you're anything like me you'll go there with a head full of things to ask and then mind goes blank when you're in there.


----------



## SATH

How is everyone doing? Soz been a bit quiet as late. It was the dreaded due date y'day it was a tough day we released a chinese lantern last nite it was such a beautiful clear nite the moon was huge. Praying i'll b pregs for the next one in march x


----------



## monro84

ayclobes--My FX you'll go into labor before the can induce you also. GL :flower:

NTAT--I will be praying that you get the result you want on your NK test. Have you tried Maca root I think it helps in regulating hormones and that might help with thickining your lining. I know the feeling in wanting to find out what is wrong if I loose this one I don't know what I will do. Not sure what other test I can take. I never had an NK test I don't think they do those much in the states. I think the next route would get my DH to get a sperm analysis. 

Emme--well mine is slowing down I hope that does not mean anything. It was 9988.4 on Mon then wed it is 14460.5 that is 89 hrs doubling time however I have read over 6000 it takes 96+hrs but it levels off around10 wks or so. So my numbers could still get as high as yours did. Just so nervous about the scan tomorrow praying to see a HB. Love the baby bump pic. :flower:

Nicki--So glad you had a great anniversary. :flower: Sounded fun. Me and my DH will be married for 7 yrs next July but we will have been together for 12 in Feb. on valentines day. 

SATH--So sorry you had a bad day that sounds like a wondeful way to remember your angel. :hugs:

AFM--My numbers Mon was 9988.4 wed they were 14460.5 so they are slowing down I think it is still appropriately going up though because I have read that once it gets past 6000 then it takes over 96 hrs to double and mine were at 89 hrs so that is still above normal doubling time. I have my scan tomorrow so nervous about it. I am praying there is a HB I read somewhere that usually over 10k there is a HB and I will be 1 day from 6 wks. but then I will have to wait till at least 7 wks 2 days before I can go back unless I make an appt with my regular OB here in town instead of my RE 2 hrs away. The manager will be out of town next week and I have to stay here unless it is absolutely necessary for me to have an US next week at my RE.


----------



## Nicki123

Monro - just stopping by quickly to say I hope everything goes well at the scan today. Thinking of you.


----------



## Sooperhans

Me too....good luck! I willl catch up here over the weekend x


----------



## Emmediva

Good luck Monro, hope all is going good with your beanie :dust:

AFM, had my checkup yesterday, baby weighs 5lbs 4oz. I'd had some very light spotting (no reason for it) in the morning so they checked my cervix, firm and closed but it has shortened from last checked up, it went from 3cm at 30 weeks to 2.3cm at 32weeks. I'm a little concerned since I've read online that it should be around 2.9 to 4.3cm at 34weeks and as baby puts pressure on it, the cervix shortens and then dilates once it is short enough. I didn't meet with the doctor, it was a nurse practitioner so I am not too confident in her :nope:


----------



## monro84

Nicki, Soop, Emme Thanks so much everything is great so far at 5 wks 6 days saw a yolk sac and itty bitty baby dot and a HB of 96.15:happydance: He said that was great everything looked great the CRL (crown rump length) was 3.26mm which on the report that he put up online for me to ck says that is 6 wks but the ultrasound said 5 wks 5 days but he said they are a day off sometimes so I am inbetween 5 wks 5 days and 5 wks 6 days I guess you could say I am 5 wks 5 1/2 days lol. The gestational sac in his report measured 6 wks 4 days at 16.52 mm? So so far good he wanted me to come back next week but I told him I could not till that next mon so on my next US I will be 7 wks 2 days that would be the fartherest I would ever have been with a Heart beat if there is one. Still no MS. :shrug:


----------



## Emmediva

So happy for you Monro!! YAY!!! Don't stress over MS, I didn't have it and I'm almost at the end of my pregnancy. I think I had nausea and vomitting all together like 5 times total LOL. So yeah don't worry :flower:


----------



## monro84

Emmediva said:


> So happy for you Monro!! YAY!!! Don't stress over MS, I didn't have it and I'm almost at the end of my pregnancy. I think I had nausea and vomitting all together like 5 times total LOL. So yeah don't worry :flower:

Thanks. I am fine with not having it as long as there is a HB. Hope I am as luchy as you.:flower:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Ambi congratulations hun, so pleased all is going well for you :hugs:

Emme fab bump pic hun you look really healthy :thumbup:, can you go and see the doctor about your cervix? 

NTAT good to hear you and dh are getting on better now hun, sorry to hear about what youre going through with the FS, thats so rubbish they just let you get on with it, and that whole BMI thing makes me really mad, 30 is just so unrealistic! Atleast Prof Q is fighting your corner, fingers crossed something shows up in your tests and they can help you, its so frustrating but hopefully it will only be a few more days and you will hear something :hugs:

Nicki so pleased to hear you had a fab time away, a well deserved break :) How did you consultant appt go? 

Sath sorry to hear you reached your due date, the lantern sounds a lovely thing to do, hope youre doing ok :hugs: 

Monro I am so so pleased to hear everything is ok so far, this is all looking good hun I have everything crossed this is it for you :hugs:

Afm I haven't been on here much, got alot on (it's all in my journal so won't go in to it here), that said, I am VERY happy this morning, in the 16 months I have been ttc I have never ever had a positive OPK, but then this morning this happened :yipee: :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







S1051087.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thurl - that's a great positive, congrats. Now get :sex: and lots of it :haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Monro - congrats to you, fxd all stays as well as it is now. Seeing the hb is a great first step :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Monro, that's wonderful news. I'm still sending tons of sticky baby dust your way! :dust:

Thurl, awesome!!! I loved the smiley digis...I was using the CBFM for MONTHS to no avail, and it was those digi OPK's that REALLY told me when to get busy and dtd...you're going to want to do it today, and at least 2-3 times over the next two days or so. Good luck!!!!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks ladies, how long after these positive tests am I likely to ovulate? I just did some more and they are still smiley :haha: We BD'd last night and this morning, I don't want to over do it but realisticly we only have tonight or tomorrow night, what would you ladies do?

Wookie how are you feeling hun? I can't believe you are 25 weeks that has flown by x


----------



## ayclobes

Thurl - that's great! I know with the digi when you get a smiley face, you can expect to o 2-4 days after, but if its a cheapie opk you can expect to o within 36-48hrs or so. i'd keep bd'ing as much as you can this week!

Monro - so glad lil bean is growing and you could see a hb! that's great for 5 1/2 wks! i didnt see preston's hb until i was 7w!


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies sorry ive been mia for so long! 

Emme sounds like you got a big healthy boy in there! :thumbup: I dont know much about cervix length i never got told mine at my 32 week scan.

Monro so pleased you got to see a heartbeat, fx for you this time. :hugs:

Thurl i had a pretty short surge and often missed it, id bd tonight and tomorrow if i were you, good luck! :hugs:

Ntat glad you and dh are getting along better, hopefully you will hear from Prof Q very soon. :hugs:

Soop are you due to test soon? Good luck if you are :hugs:

Nicki how was your appointment? :hugs:

Ambi almost 2nd tri! :happydance:

Wookie, ayc. Lady, Nsn, beach and anyone i missed :hi: i hope you are all keeping well! :hugs: :flower:

Afm so dad was kept in hospital over the weekend and let out on the monday (3 weeks tom). We saw hardly any staff all weekend yet on the mon the hospital was full of people and they kicked him out, dont be old, on your own, and in hospital over the weekend or you have got no chance!! It's a joke! But that's a whole other story! :growlmad:

So since hes been out they have had speech, physio and occupational therapists coming to the house and hes made really good progress, the speech and physio are done with him now and its just practice on his part. As if the stroke and me being heavily pregnant wasnt enough the had an offer on their house 2 weeks ago so are probably moving in january.... we dont know where yet, they will prob rent for 6 months.

The first week he was out i was at work and was trying to come round at lunch and after work and it was all too much esp as work is pretty stressful too, so i started maternity leave at 34 weeks instead of 36 weeks, and im so glad i did. 

It has been a stressful few weeks but is getting a bit better..... until baby comes and they move i guess but we will have to cross that bridge when we get to it.

On a lighter note my pram and car seat came this week and ive packed my hospital bag and done my antenatal classes so pretty much ready now, just a waiting game! :shrug:

Will try and keep up with you all a bit better now, and keeping my fx for some xmas bfps!!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## lexi374

For those of you that knew a little on strokes it said on his discharge form, CAA cerebral something i looked it up and seems to happen to the elderly a protein weakens the blood vessels in the brain causing them to leak or burst. From what i can see theres no cure and every chance it could happen again. Scares the shit out of me but i cant spend the next few years worrying about something that might not happen. Easier said than done though. I hope both of them will be around for a long time to come, i dont have any other family and this baby needs a few years of being spoilt, which she so will be! :thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Lexi, glad to hear your dad is out of hospital and making good progress. Long may it continue.
I have a little knowledge of strokes, my mum has had numerous TIA's (like mini strokes) over the past 15 years or so. I used to worry every day as they say the more of those you have, the more likely you are to have a big one... but *knock on wood*, she's been fine.
I can understand how worrying it can be, but please try not to worry about what might not happen.
Glad you were able to bring your mat leave forward a bit - I reckon your parents are pleased and you get to spend lots of time with your dad.

Take care hun, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Hi Lexi, nice to hear from you, I think about you and how you're doing every time I post here, really pleased to hear your dad is home and making progress, the therapists do a wonderful job and it's always easier to recover at home. It sounds like a good thing that you started your mat leave early, you definately need to forget work and focus on you and your family, hope you're feeling ok too, not long at all left now x


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi girls, thought I'd try and quickly catch up! Meant to at the w/e but have had the biggest, thumping head, it's driving me mad! Still there a bit, grrrr.

Thurl, yay for pos opks! I hope you catch the egg for a Christmas bfp xx

Lexi thanks for the update, that's great he is home. I'm pleased you have left work early too, try and take some time for yourself as well as family visits, so close for you it's great xx

Emme, he does sound like a big un! I don't know either about cervix, for instance does it take a long time to prepare itself for labour? X

Monro, I'm so pleased you have a hb? Your numbers sound great and so strong, fx this is it for you xx

Nicki how are you? Ntat :wave: and glad you are getting on better with you oh. X

Noptop, how are you? And Beach, Wookie, ambi, sath, everyone! X

Afm, as I mentioned, I've been getting a splitting head, which after cutting out processed sugar and booze, I'm annoyed! Unless this is a pg symptom? I've also got sore boobs, feeling a bit weird too. I may test tomorrow........xx


----------



## wookie130

Thurl, I typically ovulated within 24-48 hours of my first smiley digi...but my OB specifically told me to dtd on the day of the smiley, and then once or twice more in the 72 hours following the first smiley. Your bases will be well and truly covered. Using some preseed can help those swimmers survive a bit longer too. You should be okay dtd yesterday, and today. I'd say you'd be adequately covered!

Lexi- I'm glad to hear your dad is out of the hospital. Praying that he continues to recover.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hiya, quick update, so I just got light pink spotting, I'm cd28, 13dpo. I wish I knew what was going on..... :( I'm hoping for ib but wondering if it's a bit late? It's def early for af.....


----------



## NewToAllThis

Quick post.

So, had my results this morning.

Summary as follows:

Glands have developed normally, stromal cells developed normally, blood vessels appear normal, epithelial surface looks normal. 

Changes mean that ovulation occurred, as did post-ovulation rise of progesterone levels. Changes had desired effect on endometrium.

uNK cell count is 11.51%. 

Upper limit of normal is 5%

Test indicates high uNK cell density.


So I have high NK cells. It's still sinking in but at least I finally have an answer.

Looks like my own body killed my babies. 

A sobering thought.


----------



## Emmediva

*Thurl*, I called the doctor and left a message for the doctor to go over my results, I asked them to specifically tell me about my cervix length when they called back. The nurse called me and said since I am already 32 weeks, the doctor is not concerned with the length :shrug: so I guess all is fine. I hope you catch the egg, lots of :sex: for you! :thumbup: sending you lots of baby :dust: :)

*Lexi*, crazy about them releasing your dad so soon, I&#8217;d be mad too. Glad to hear he is doing better though. 
How long is your maternity leave for? We get 6 weeks where I work plus any vacation time accumulated. We are also picking up the stroller and carseat this week as well, that&#8217;s the final item on the list :) and I&#8217;ve started getting the baby&#8217;s bag ready. Just haven&#8217;t done mine yet :haha:

*Sooper*, I know the cervix shortens/starts to efface as labor approaches, but aside from the research I did online I have no idea either. All I know is walking/baby&#8217;s weight plays a factor. Remember it's not over till AF comes, I'm crossing my fingers for you and also sending you lots of baby :dust: 

*NTAT*, at least you have an answer and you can get treated for it. Lexi had that and see how far along she's come! There's hope once you can get treatment :hug:

*Nicki*, how did things go? :hugs:

Afm, I have another doctor appointment on 12/11, I will make sure to ask more about my cervix and have them check it out. I DTD with OH yesterday and felt kinda crampy afterwards, it may have been the prostaglandins from the :spermy: which supposedly help ripen the cervix? 


:wave: hope everyone else is doing ok. Lots of baby :dust: to those trying for BFP&#8217;s :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lexi - can I ask what your uNK levels were?
Also the miscarriages you had after your results-were you on steroids with them?

Just psyching myself up for what is to come. Don't want false hope that all will be ok next time.


----------



## monro84

Thurl--Yay!!! Thats great on the positive opk:happydance: Get as much in as much :sex: in as you can. Even if you only do it 2 days before and day before O it still works. If you can pree see works also at least it cannot hurt. :winkwink: Hoping to see another 2 lines in 2 wks :winkwink: I have a very short surge so when I get my positive at least the last few times I O'd that day. And I ckd every 4 hrs and they kept getting darker. But use to I would O the next day or 2 after the posiive.GL go catch that eggy. 

Lexi--So glad your dad is making so much progress thats great. I know that I do not get paid maternity leave where I work but I can take off up to 8 wks if I want However I can use up my sick days and vaca days which might give me 3 wks paid. But at the most I will take off 1 month. My DH says I am only taking off 2 wks lol little does he know :winkwink: Not much longer before you meet your little girl. :happydance:

Soop ---Oh I hope its IB. Maybe the weird feeling is your exta sticky baby getting cozy in there. 

NTAT--It's good you finally found what was wrong and you can control it and move foward to your forever sticky baby. How do you treat it?

AFM---- Be carful what you wish for I think the MS is kicking in. I was a little worried b/c Sat I woke up and boobs not as sore all day, no sickness not even when I brushed my teeth. I really did not eat much either b/c I was not really hungry I believe all day I had an apple, chips and salsa and ramon noodles. Usually when I get hungry I get kinda nausas but it was nothing. Yesterday was not bad either just really tired. However this morning OMG woke up boobs SOOOOOO sore, and when i woke up I knew MS was starting b/c I had that feeling in the back of my throat it feels like a pressure like its kinda closed and you have to swallow to get rid of it but swallowing does not help.


----------



## lexi374

Ooooh NTAT im so excited for you.... i mean i know it's crap that our bodies have been killing our babies and we have had to go through so much..... but you have an answer! :happydance:

My result was 10.2 %.

My 3 mc were not on any treatment, the chemical i had before this i just started meds and a week later tests were white, but it was a really late implanter, bfp was like 16dpo or something, and i didnt feel good about it from the start. I honestly just think it was one of those things and wasnt meant to be. So this is my first go with treatment, and look at me now 3.5 weeks to go! :happydance:

Dont get me wrong i still find it hard to believe i will bring a baby home, and wont believe it til i have her.

Is Prof Q ringing you to go through everything? Let me know if i can help with anymore questions! 

How do you feel about it all? :hugs: xxx


----------



## lexi374

Emme and monro our nhs service leaves alot to be desired sometimes but we do ok for maternity leave! 

Im getting 2 weeks full pay then i think 4 weeks at 90% thats with mat pay included. Then i get 20 weeks at half pay from work, plus mat pay which is around £500 per month, so that takes it to 6 months. Then we get another 3 months just at mat pay, and can take a final 3 months unpaid if i want. Plus holidays still get added up and can be tagged on before i go back, i will def be taking the 9 months, maybe a little more i will see. 

Emme sounds like you are getting all organized now! :thumbup:

Monro boo to MS!! :hugs:

Soop good luck :hugs:

Hey to everyone else xx


----------



## monro84

lexi374 said:


> Emme and monro our nhs service leaves alot to be desired sometimes but we do ok for maternity leave!
> 
> Im getting 2 weeks full pay then i think 4 weeks at 90% thats with mat pay included. Then i get 20 weeks at half pay from work, plus mat pay which is around £500 per month, so that takes it to 6 months. Then we get another 3 months just at mat pay, and can take a final 3 months unpaid if i want. Plus holidays still get added up and can be tagged on before i go back, i will def be taking the 9 months, maybe a little more i will see.
> 
> Emme sounds like you are getting all organized now! :thumbup:
> 
> Monro boo to MS!! :hugs:
> 
> Soop good luck :hugs:
> 
> Hey to everyone else xx

Wow 9 months I wish we had something like that in the states but I think the only places that do that are big corporations and hospitals. Probably others but none that I can think of. I have worked in financial institutions and none have paid maturnity. :shrug:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks for your answer Lexi :hugs:

I feel a bit more hopeful now that the treatment may work.
I have an appointment to ring Prof Q on Tuesday 11th at 18:45.... I have so many questions for her.

I hope she speaks to my FS like she said she would as he won't give out the steroids and just wants to administer the intralipids (at a huge cost)

Maybe I can get them off her directly, but when I get a BFP, I don't want to be waiting round for days for them.

My experience of the FS is that although they know what they are doing, they don't share my sense of urgency!

Up at this stupid hour as my mind is doing overtime :wacko:


----------



## Sooperhans

Ntat it's good that you have an explanation but I understand it must feel bittersweet. I hope Prof Q can give you a good supply of meds and that it all works out like it has with Lexi next time :hugs:

Monro, I can't believe how little maternity you get! So will you be returning to work, and will it be full time? That's shocking, you should get longer.

I've had more spotting and it's getting a bit darker, so I think that's me out. I'm so frustrated and once again wondering what we can do differently next month. I just wish it would happen....so many people around me are pregnant, the bloody royals even! I just want our time....sigh x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Soop - I feel for you hun, it's so frustrating isn't it. I've been waiting for the Kate & Wills pregnancy, I bloody knew she'd manage it before me!
Having said that, she's still early. It's so out of character for them to announce it so early but I suppose speculation would be rife if they didn't as she's cancelled all her appointments. 
How things are different, she'll not want for anything care wise and doesn't have to beg the doctor to sign her off work, whilst we have to drag our A holes into work every day.

Your time will come, as will mine.... and it'll be worth the wait :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hello. been a mad week or so, hardly time to think! Must be time for a catch up.

Lexi, so sorry to hear about your Dad, you and your family are going through such a lot but its great he's making progress. Very wise of you to go on mat leave early too.

Thurl I hope you got lots of BDing in after the smiley face :) fx it's your month.

Monro how's beanie? I know ms is yukky but I bet you're a bit glad about it too. Due to Kate Middleton being up the duff the news is just full of stories about ms today.

Soop I'm so sorry if AF has arrived :hugs: Not fair. 

NTAT, i saw your nk cells results! I hope this path has answers for you, I'm kind of hoping the same for myself. I can't wait to go and see prof Q. So I know you have to pay for the test but do you have to pay for the meds too?

Notoptomistic, emme, Wookie, how are you all doing?

AFM - the consultant apt was as expected really. She was really lovely but confirmed there wasn't really anything else she could do as all my results and kyrotyping were normal. She has referred me see Lesley Regan at St Marys for one more test - TEG (thromboelestogram), some sort of sticky blood thing which is different to the other blood conditions I've been tested for and it's the only place that does it. It will be great to go there, but she did say if the TEG was normal St Mary's wouldn't see me for anything else, just this condition.

I asked her about nk cells. I could tell she was a little sceptical about it and she printed out a research paper about findings to date which I haven't had chance to read yet. She said to go for it if I really wanted to but there's no solid evidence yet. I can see why she said that, she has to back up the nhs stance, BUT I will def go for it, it worked for lovely Lexi and a few others ive heard of so fingers crossed.

So that's 2 more avenues to go down still, sthg to focus on.
AF arrived for me yesterday, first one since the mc. Always a relief to get that one, feels like some progress! But I'm pretty sure the day for having the nk cells tests I.e 7 days after ov will arrive slap bang between Xmas and new year meaning I'll have to wait til end of Jan, then hopefully get the results end feb and start ttc again in March... Fx it goes to plan.

Re the TEG tests, the Dr just said she'd write to Lesley regan to refer me but I have no idea how long that will take. I'm just going to see that as a bonus test though and not wait around for that.


----------



## lexi374

NewToAllThis said:


> Thanks for your answer Lexi :hugs:
> 
> I feel a bit more hopeful now that the treatment may work.
> I have an appointment to ring Prof Q on Tuesday 11th at 18:45.... I have so many questions for her.
> 
> I hope she speaks to my FS like she said she would as he won't give out the steroids and just wants to administer the intralipids (at a huge cost)
> 
> Maybe I can get them off her directly, but when I get a BFP, I don't want to be waiting round for days for them.
> 
> My experience of the FS is that although they know what they are doing, they don't share my sense of urgency!
> 
> Up at this stupid hour as my mind is doing overtime :wacko:

She will speak to them, she spoke to my gp and she still wouldnt prescribe the meds so dh had to drive all the way to coventry to get them! Once id managed to get in at the epu one of the ladies there got a doc in fetal medicine to prescribe the rest, as she could only give me a month at a time on a hospital prescription.

You will be ok, dont give up :hugs: x


----------



## thurl30

Soop sorry to hear about the spotting, it's so frustrating when it keeps happening every month I feel exactly the same, perhaps another cycle of acu will help, hope you're ok hun vent here as much as you like :hugs:

NTAT you have an answer :) That's great you're no longer in limbo, although it's rubbish to think what our own bodies do to us, good luck with your appointment on 11th and definately don't hold back with the questions :hugs:

Emme that's good the doctor isn't concerned, now relax Missy :haha: 

Monro you have MS :happydance: I have never had it so I don't know what it's like, but just think about the reason you have got it and that will get you through :hugs:

Nicki that's great you have a plan :thumbup: It's typical that xmas falls right when you need the test though! Still you can have a few drinkies over xmas and then get right on with your plan after :) x

Afm I'm stressing abit, my temps aren't doing what I was hoping they would and I haven't really had a rise yet even though I think yesterday would have been O day, the thing with PCOS is that it can cause an LH surge but no O according to the doctor so I'm praying that hasn't happened. Anyway, I dtd on Saturday night and Sunday morning, but we have been so busy that we haven't done it since, so I don't think I am particularly well covered now even if I did O yesterday, what a stress this all is :dohh:


----------



## lexi374

Nicki everyone in nhs is sceptical about nk cells but most have heard about it. I hope you get some answers from your tests. :hugs:

Soop sorry if you are out hun. :hugs: x


----------



## Emmediva

*Lexi*, wow your maternity leave sounds awesome!! I'll be lucky if I get 8 weeks LOL. I will probably try to take it around 37 -38 weeks if I start dilating, I'm in such pain in my pelvic area I can barely walk sometimes. Baby is already in position and sometimes I feel such pressure from him pushing down :wacko:
*
Soop*, sorry if you're out, I know how frustrating TTC is :hugs:

*Nicki*, I hope you get answers from your coming tests. Every new test is progress :hugs: 

*Monro*, glad you got MS, like I said I barely had it if any in reality like 5 days throughout my pregnancy LOL. I count myself very lucky :haha:

How is everyone else? Hope all is ok.

AFM, I will need a wheel chair soon :haha: I can barely walk sometimes, the pain in my inner thighs/groin/pelvic area is bad at times :nope: I feel like I've done the split and multiple reps of inner thigh excercises. It's worse after sitting at work, I am more comfortable laying down with pillows between my legs. But hey anything for my lil bub :cloud9:


----------



## monro84

Soop---Yes I will be returning to work full time so I will have to figure out a babysitter or daycares very soon after but daycare is so expensive average is 300 to 400/ month. And that is Dh's busiest time of yr. So sorry your getting darker spotting I am still parying it's IB. I wish I did have longer I could take longer but I would not get paid. 

NTAT--I was figuring that also but what is weird is my mom *loved* princess Di and Harry is a few weeks older then me and if we make it to term then I am figuring she is a few weeks farther then me so her baby would be a few weeks older then mine. Kinda silly but I though it was pretty cool. :blush:

Nicki--so far so good will know more next Mon. Glad AF finally arrived for you I know I hat that waiting game after a MC. I really hope you find answers soon. :hugs:

thurl--So far the MS is not bad today just when I woke up still have not thrown up just gagging when brushing my teeth and nausa. I would even be happy to have it as bad as I did with the twins/triplets I did not throw up but once or twice then but I had constant nausa feeling and could not eat anything but chetos, carrots, any kind of potatos (mashed, baked, fried), or powerded dounuts. The thought of anything else made me nausas. :sick:
Your chart looks good it says you O'd on Sat but did you take an opk then also or was your first opk sunday? 

Emme--MS not so bad today but still waiting for it to come in full force. :dohh:


----------



## thurl30

Hi Monro, yes I took an OPK Saturday, the cheap ones were reasonably dark but the digi was negative, so took the digi Sunday morning again and it was positive, I know I didn't O on Saturday but flippin FF makes up it's own mind sometimes, I don't have any temp rise yet which has upset me a bit x

Emme bless you it sounds horrible, but just focus on those few weeks you have left, the time will fly x


----------



## lexi374

Monro we get good maternity but you are def doing better for daycare! The nursery i work in (which i wont be able to take my child!) is £210 per week!! and we are 1 of the cheapest in town, the 1 at the hospital is around £275!! So £800-£1000 per month for full time nursery place here!! :saywhat:

Emme sorry you are in so much pain, i try and put pillows between my legs at bedtime, but i spend most of the night uncomfy and fidgeting. :dohh:

Had a check up with midwife today, not my usual 1, but 1 i saw with my 1st pregnancy, when i was bleeding with that she totally fobbed me off, and was like yeah dont worry, i cant stand her..... anyway for the first time ive had + glucose in my urine, she said its cos i ate an hour before i did sample but ive done that every other time and its never been a problem. I dunno i just dont trust her! :growlmad:


----------



## thurl30

Lexi sorry to hear what happened, what does that mean now then? do you need to do another glucose test? I felt like that with the doctor I was seeing when I had my last miscarriage, I avoid her at all costs now x


----------



## lexi374

I havent had a glucose test just urine dipped. She wasnt bothered, but after a quick google you can develop GD at anytime even this late. I might drop another sample into docs tom and see if someone will dip it cos my next appointment is 2 weeks away and i'll be stressing til then! :dohh:


----------



## thurl30

Oh right I see, yep that sounds like a plan, the last thing you need is a couple of weeks worrying about this when you already have so much on x


----------



## Nicki123

Emme - hate to hear that you're in so much pain, ouch! Just keep thinking about that end result :)

Monro - I agree with Lexi, those childcare costs sound so cheap compared to here. My friends pay around £900 a month for a full time place. Maybe that's why we need better mat leave! Hope you're feeling ok .

Thurl - I've never used ff but it sounds very frustrating to have contrasting advice ... Hope you just got in lots of BDing anyway :)

Lexi that nurse sounds awful. Ugh.


----------



## monro84

thurl--is is possible you O'd on Mon when that dip was. :shrug:

Lexi--Wow :shock: that is high I think the highest is probably 1000 a month but I am sure that is like a prep school private daycare and I don't know of any around my area. 1000 a month that is 12000 a yr that is more then what the private school in my area charges for elementary and highschool :shock:
I have had glucose in my pee before but that was before I was pregnant and I was being tested for a UTI. I really think I am borderline diabetic b/c everytime they take my suger it has always been in the 90's but no one has ever mentioned anything about being concerned about it so I have never gone further with it. I am going to guess that I will have GD though. What will happen this late in pregnancy if you do? 

Emme--Just think less than 60 days now :happydance: is all you have to tollerate and you will have a beautiful baby boy:baby: in your arms and it wil all be worth the achs and pains. 

Nicki--That is crazy high for daycare :shock: Still doing ok so far. Thanks hope af was not a total Bit*h.

AFM--today (6 wks 4 days) is the same day the baby passed last time I made it this far. Last time I heard the HB at 6 wks 1 day. However last time I lost my symptoms the same day. I woke up my boobs were not as sore and I had an appitite back and I knew something was wrong. Today I woke up boobs still sore maybe not as sore as yestarday but still very sore. Almost thew up burshing my teeth. Still have a nausas feeling to like something is touching the back of my throat. And still tired. I really feel the baby is still ok but I am still going to be scared till I go back next monday and there is a strong HB.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Monro - hope this means you'll get your baby around the same time as Kate then. Fxd eh :hugs:

Thurl - gets lots of bd in and then you're covered for O anyway :hugs:

Lexi - thanks again for your answers. I feel empowered now that I CAN beat this crap... and check this out.....

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/DE7FDFA4-C232-4F9E-8F94-9F602B5FD3F6-10392-000009F52536DDD7.jpg

Think it's a definite for me soon, CBFM went to peak too.


Now where's hubby.......


----------



## lexi374

Oooh jump him NTAT! :haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

I will when he comes in from the garage :dohh:

Just having a leisurely bath first.


----------



## monro84

Go get your :sex: on catch that eggy :happydance:


----------



## Emmediva

NTAT, go get the egg!!! Rape him twice today and twice tomorrow to cover your bases. Get him lots of oysters LOL.


----------



## lexi374

:haha:


----------



## Nicki123

Good line NTAT!! Have a bonktastic few days :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki123 said:


> Good line NTAT!! Have a bonktastic few days :)

Bonktastic.... I like it :thumbup:


----------



## monro84

So last night had cramping but not bad. I woke up this morning and my boobs were hardly sore:cry: still felt kind nausas so I freaked out and am not at my ob hopfully he will give me an US and there will be a nice strong HB


----------



## NewToAllThis

Aww, sorry you're freaking out - its horrible isn't it. But symptoms do come and go.
Hope you get to hear the hb to put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## monro84

I am feeling so much better. I freaked out because the same thing happened last time with my MMC and I had lost symptoms a few days after hearing the heart beat. I did hear the HB this time though it was up to 125 and the baby was growing perfectly:happydance:.

I am a little confuesed b/c the US tech did the measurment on the baby and it said 6 wks 6 days but the ultrasound pic I got says on it 6 wks 4 days but by ovulation I am 6 wks 5 days. :wacko:

So this is the fartherst I have been so far with a heart beat.:happydance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent news Monro :happydance: 

I wouldn't worry about the measurements as baby is very small at the moment so I imagine its difficult to get an accurate measurement.


----------



## thurl30

Yaaaay Monro I'm so so happy for you :happydance:

NTAT I hope you're busy getting too it hun :haha:

Hope everyone else is ok :)

I think I O'd!! :yipee: I don't want to get too excited because I still might not have done, but I think I did so I'm feeling a little bit better :) x


----------



## ayclobes

That's great monro!


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, don't worry about the days, they are not always accurate, I was told I was 6weeks when I was 5weeks days, and I am sure of when we conceived. So don't stress about it, they can be off a couple days. I'm so happy you got to hear the heartbeat!! 

Thurl, from looking at your chart, I'd say you O'ed as well!! And I see you got some timely :sex: in!! Yay!!

AFM, 33 weeks yesterday, just waiting for my lil boy to get here.

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## monro84

Thank you all so much. It was great hearing the HB again and getting past that milestone. 
Thurl---Yay I told you it might had been monday. That is great. Can't wait to see that early christmas present. :happydance:


----------



## ayclobes

u/s dates can be off, but if you're certain of your dates you just know. When i had my first u/s with lil man way back in june, i knew my dates and he measured right on, if not a day or 2 less that what i knew..as long as you're within the "normal" dates you're good. Preston has always measured either right on, or a day or 2 under that


----------



## thurl30

Thanks ladies, I couldn't believe my temp went up again this morning I thought yesterday was a fluke, my doctor told me that with PCOS I can get false positive opk's so I'm very wary, but I think I did O, that's 3 cycles in a row now :happydance: Hope you all have a lovely weekend planned x


----------



## monro84

thurl--Yeah omg thats great. whoo hoo 7 dpo today cannot wait to see that bfp. :happydance:

AFM-Had another scan today at FS (RE). I graduated babys hb was 153 and measuring 9.65 crl. he said everything looks great and I can continue at my regular ob. The Crl measures 7 wks I could have o'd the day after I thougt but that would put me at 7 wks 1 days but US are give or take 1 days anyways so by LMP my due date they calculated is 7/28/13. I would rather think I am 7 wks 2days though. . I have another US with my regular OB on the 20th so next Thurs. Oh and I got sick for the fist time this morning ugh not fun.


----------



## notoptimistic

congrats monro - I also just graduated to my ob! ;)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Sorry I have been MIA - life has been nuts. I had a big exam that I was studying for over Thanksgiving and at the same time we put our house up for sale and sold it in 6 days!!! I have been packing like crazy because we close on Dec. 26th. I have been trying to keep up with the thread but just haven't had a chance to properly post so I will try to get on and do that soon. Sending lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Great stuff Monro :thumbup:

AFM: I have my call with Prof Q tonight to discuss my NK results :wacko:
Quite nervous actually. I have a few questions to ask but really can't rack my brains on what I need to know. Hope she gives me all the info.
It's at 18:45 so I'll update later :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Beach, we cross posted. Blimey, that was a quick sell. Have you found somewhere to buy? Dec 26th, gosh, would have thought nothing would happen between Xmas and New Year. Good luck with it all :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Notop-yay!!! thats great whoo hoo we are graduates lol. :happydance:

Beach--congrats on selling your house especially in 6 days :shock: 

AFM--Jalapeino (sp) peppers are not my friend. We ate the peppers diced and put in cream cheese and put the mixture in deer meat and wrapped with bacon. It was delicious but about 10 mins later ugh. I was hurting from my chest to my pelvis until I went to sleep. Acid reflux and gas not a good combination. I think I am still feeling the after affects of it.


----------



## thurl30

Monro that's fab news, it's all looking really positive for you I'm really pleased :happydance:

Beach good to hear from you, I have been wondering how you are, congrats on selling your house so quickly :) How did you get on with your exam? 

NTAT good luck with your appointment, look forward to hearing your update when you get a chance x

Afm I'm on 8DPO today, got a blocked nose and a bit of a sore throat which hit me at lunch time so that's probably going to play havoc with my temps now :dohh: but I wasn't too chuffed with my temps this cycle anyway because I don't think my post O temps are much different to my pre O temps :shrug:


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Monro and notoptomistic - so glad everything is going well for you ladies and the scans are looking good :happydance:

Thurl - HOORAY for ov. Three months in a row is fabulous. I wonder if your amazing weight loss has had anything to do with it? 22 lbs is brilliant. How is your course going?

Beach - fab that you sold your house so quickly but hope life isn't too manic and packing doesn't get in the way of having a brilliant Xmas.

NTAT, very keen to hear what Prof Q has to say.

Hello everyone else :hi: quick flying visit before I go to Yoga. It's my second week, I loved it last week.


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks Nicki - I feel like I'm just waiting for something bad to happen. Never did find out why I lost my last one but it just reminds me that even if you see a good heart beat early on, things can still go wrong for whatever reason. Trying to be positive but it is tough!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi guys, spoke to Prof Q. Was a bad signal (on her part I think) so I struggled to hear her. :dohh:
This letter which I have to give to GP and my FS outlines the proposed treatment. I've cropped my personal details out, not that I don't trust you lot, you just don't know who's reading these threads with them being available to non members...

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/7F7DA1E7-144B-4090-B6F7-23AC1DB2AC53-5530-000005486E8C16A5.jpg


----------



## monro84

thurl--your temps are way different that your pre o temps they look great!!!. Do you think you have fever b/c if not your temp sure did spike.:happydance:

nicki--thank you how have you been? glad to hear your liking yoga. 

notop--I have the same feeling. Women with normal pregnancy can relax after they hear the HB but not us. However I did read somewhere that if you have a good HB by 8 or 8 1/2 wks then the MC rate decreases to 4% and a HB after 12 wks it decreases to less then 1%. So hearing the HB at 8 wks and a great rate like that is great news. :happydance:

NTAT--GL to you. :hugs:

AFM--I think the MS is more acid reflux that is making me sick. Everytime I eat I get a pressure in my chest and it feels like is gurgling up my throat. I at a baked potato with cheese and bacon and sour cream and butter and was hurting afterward I got a call in for my dr's nurse maybe they can prescribe me something or tell me what I can take. I took a tums the day I got sick and I am kinda scared to take them again but I did yestarday after I ate and no help. I feel the least sick when I am sucking on some kinda candy but I don't really want to start that again b/c I think I ate to many yesterday and that made ne sick also.


----------



## lexi374

Ntat at least you have a plan of action now! :thumbup:

I was on cyclogest and prednisolone, not clexane though. Did you have any clotting issues come up or is she just chucking everything at you? How do you feel about it all? Hopeful? :hugs:

Beach congrats on selling your house that was super quick! :thumbup:

Monro we use Gaviscon or something similar here to help with acid reflux or indigestion, i havent suffered too bad thankfully. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hugs: x


----------



## NewToAllThis

The clexane is to support the womb lining apparently. It's cos mine is quite thin. She thinks that could also be causing miscarriage. 

Here's hoping the mixture of stuff does the trick :thumbup:


----------



## monro84

I have the worst krick in my neck in my life. It is on my right side from the base of my skull to where my neck meets my shoulder but it mainly hurts at the base of my skull. Is there anything I can do for it. Sometimes I accidently turn it and I am almost in tears it hurts so bad. :shrug:


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Monro so pleased all is progressing nicely for you, with regards to the pain in your neck all I can say is pain killers and a good sleep, I can really empathise with you that pain is awful, hope you wake up tomorrow and it's gone hun :hugs: 

Nicki how are you doing? have you been doing yoga for long?

NTAT that's great that you have some options, it's all sounding really positive :hugs:

Soop, Wookie, Emme and Beach how are you guys doing? Haven't heard from you all in a while x

Lexi OMG you are like only a few weeks away now :happydance: Hope you're family are doing ok :hugs:

Just out of interest, is anyone still in touch with Kat? she popped in to my head the other day and I was thinking she must be due anytime now 

So my cold disappeared almost as soon as I got it, but my temps have been quite high the last 2 days, would someone mind looking at my chart and letting me know if I could have had 2 day implantation? I know implantation is supposed to be a huge dip and then a huge spike, so I'm in now way getting my hopes up, I just wondered because my temps are so different to all my previous ones

Hope everyone is having a good week :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Nicki so sorry you asked me about my course and I didn't answer you! It's a bit of a mare at the moment, I'm still playing catch up on the weekly activities, and our TMA is due in next Thursday so I'm desperately trying to get that done, it's alot of work I will be so relieved when I've submitted it! x


----------



## lexi374

Kat had a boy Grey, on the 11th. I saw her update on another thread id joined but i cant keep up with it, lol! 

Your chart could be promising this month, good luck :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Ah bless her that's lovely news, thanks for letting me know :) Re my chart I think I'm out this month, took a dive this morning, I had a terrible nights sleep but did get my 3 hours sleep I think before temping so I think it's totally accurate, I'm expecting another drop tomorrow and then af either late tomorrow or Sunday :dohh: Thanks for checking out my chart though x


----------



## Nicki123

Thurl I hope you're not out this month....but if you are have a flippin fantastic boozy Christmas, make the most of it cus hopefully you'll get your new year bfp :)

I am sitting here sipping port and occasionally wrapping presents while DH is at his department Christmas party. Bliss!

Hope everyone else is well and looking fwd to the weekend x


----------



## thurl30

I don't think I have ever tried port :haha: Hope you had a nice chilled evening Nicki, I'm just back from a works do, lovely meal but the music was so loud I have a headache now! Will definately make the most of the alcohol over the holidays :thumbup: Have a great weekend x


----------



## wookie130

Not much to report here on my end...I'm creeping up on 27 weeks, feeling fat and happy, and my innards are beginning to feel quite squished! LOL! My next appointment is on Dec. 28th, and I get my gestational diabetes test...this needle-phobe is NOT looking forward to it, but, I will survive, eh?


----------



## monro84

Thurl -- thank u my neck is feeling a whole lot better now the heating pad helped out a lot. But man that one hurt . Hope af has not knocked on your door yet but if so the good thing ids you o'd the last three cycles have u tried taking supplements to shorten the cycles.:shrug: not sure what u can take maybe macca root. It also helps with thickening lining. But u might convieve a baby on newyears that would be neat. And before you get to dtd on new years drink a few for me. This will be the 3 rd new years in a row I will be sober and the last one I was not pregnant I had just had my septate surgery and had a few days of antibiotics left.

Nicki--sounds like so much fun.:flower: Hope your weekend has gone well so far. 

Wookie--wow getting closer I believe when I joined the board u were either 10 or 15 wks time definitely flies.

Afm--Right now I am so excited. I am 8 wks today and my doppler came in the mail. I woke up kinda worried because my boobs and nipples were not sore at all but still felt nauseas. When it came it took me 30 min to an hr but I found the hb it was between 155 and 160. I found it a few more times today also the last time I letf dh hear it registered at 167. At first he was like don't push down so hard your suffocating him lol. It took me a while last time and I am pretty sure I will have a circle bruise right above my pubic bone. This has been the best $55 I have spent and it will save a lot more because of less dr visits lol. I got the sonoline b 3 mhz probe.*


----------



## thurl30

Wookie the time is flying by :) 

Monro that's great about the doppler, you were lucky to find a hb so early on! :) 

AF is now arriving, so tomorrow is CD1, kind of ok with it because I would like to enjoy a few drinks over xmas and new year, but I am also disappointed that it didn't happen for me in 2012. The thing I don't understand is that the last 3 cycles I have been loosing weight, and yet my cycles have got longer every time, this one was 43 days! Not sure why that's happening but I guess I just have to be thankful I am ovulating. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend x


----------



## ayclobes

monro-you're lucky you were able to find the hb this early! i couldnt find prestons until after 13w!

AFM - 3d u/s tomorrow! preston's been moving something crazy today! he'll randomly move like 6times in a row, like bam bam bam...but they say hes supposed to be sleeping alot now..since he's due in less than 8.5wks!


----------



## Emmediva

*Monro*, yay that is a great HB!!! :happydance: I have a doctor appt and ultrasound on the 20th as well, Im getting weekly check-ups beginning this week. You can take Prevacid for acid reflux, thats what my doctor prescribed me, I only suffered with it 3 days, I was lucky. Its starting to come back though, but not bad yet, good thing that I still have lots of pills left if I need them. You have the same Fetal Doppler I had, I used that thing every day when I woke up and when I got home from work, it was so reassuring for me to hear bubs heartbeat. I found mine at 11 weeks 4 days, after the scare I had at 11+2, I went and purchased a Doppler right away.

*BeachChica*, sounds like youve been busy. Since you close on the day after Christmas, where you able to put up a tree? When do you move into your new place?

*NTAT*, how great that you have a plan of action! Good luck, sending you lots of baby :dust:

*Thurl30*, sorry youre out, maybe try Vitex or Soy Isoflavones, that should help regulate your cycle so its not that long. 

*Nicki123*, Ive heard Yoga is great stress relief, plus it keeps you in shape, may have to look into it after bubs is born.

*Notopt*, its natural to be defensive, I didnt get too attached to the baby until I reached 24 weeks and knew he was viable. But even then I still hope all will be ok when he is born every day is a milestone though :hugs:

*Lexi*, you are getting closer by the day, how are you feeling?

*Wooks*, glad all is going ok with baby.

*Ayclobes*, mine doesnt seem to sleep long, he moves constantly. 

Whew, hard to catch up with everyones posts, I think I got them all in. Sorry if I missed ya :flower:

AFM, 35 weeks on Thursday and have an ultrasound and doctor appt back to back. They are trying to see how big bubs is since I have GD :wacko: I hope they dont have to induce me, Ive heard it hurts way more than going natural I am going to start bouncing on the edge of my bed, walking more, having :sex: more than twice a week, nipple stimulation, anything and everything starting at 36 weeks to try to get baby to come on his own.


----------



## monro84

Thrul-- so sorry af arrived. But wouldn't it be fun to start out the yr with a bfp. And you would not be as big during the hot summer months either. 

ayclobes--Oh wow so fun a 3D ultrasound better upload pics.:winkwink:

Emme-- I can probably take it but I did not have the sheet in front of me that they gave me for medicine I could take so she stated spouting off names and I was writing some down but probable left off some. But Pepcid ac and mylanta were ones that I wrote down. However I did actually buy it b/c I left the piece of paper I wrote eveything down on at the office but then I read it and it said I had to take first thing in morning so I took it back and got some Pepcid AC. But that did not work so I got some mylanta it kinda works for a little while. :shrug: OMG not long for you now. :happydance:


----------



## ayclobes

Emme - He moves when he wants, there is no specific time of day everyday that he moves, he'll be super active at like 6-7am when im at work..then he'll be quiet/sleep for a couple hours and start being active again at like noon, then he'll be quiet/sleep until like 8pm!

Monro - I only got like 3 pictures, but they werent very good b/c hes burried into my uterine wall! but here's the 2 pictures i did get!


----------



## monro84

love the little foot but have no clue what the top pic is of:blush:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Think the baby dust helped.... Look what I got this morning....

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/E39D4900-2E3E-4D13-9ADF-81CCEC8804FB-14430-000008C1170B1F93.jpg

Been to the FS and have started on the prednisalone and the cyclogest.

Fingers crossed everybody :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Newtoallthis!

I havent been on here for a while but I wanted thank those of you that wrote back to me with your kind words. I was told that I have MTHFR which is a genetic issue that prevents my body from processing folic acid :( Has anyone heard of this or dealing with this?


----------



## thurl30

Emme only a few weeks to go hun :happydance:

Lexi how are you doing? Any signs yet? :)

Monro hope all is going great still x

NTAT congratulations hun, I'm so chuffed for you, awesome news :yipee: x

Afm I'm on CD2, the witch arrived with avengeance yesterday! So I went to Waitrose on the way home from work and bought a bottle of Mozart, going to open it on Friday to mark finishing work for xmas :)


----------



## Emmediva

*NTAT*, awesome news!!! Great early Christmas gift!!! Hoping you have a happy & healthy 9 months :dust:

*Thurl*, yup, just a couple more weeks. I'm eager to get my body back, I am aching all over LOL. Sorry to hear AF got you, but at least you can drink during Christmas holidays! :thumbup:

*Mommylov*, no sorry, I've never heard of that :( hope you can get some answers.

AFM, today is my birthday, kinda bittersweet, I lost my first baby this time last year at 6weeks 4days, I'm happy at least I'm almost due with this baby but the memories won't stop coming :cry: It sucks that we can't have totally blissful/happy pregnancy's without the pain and worry after our losses.
On another not so sad note, I think my work peeps are planning on surprising me with a cake or something because I all of a sudden got a meeting request... Only thing is I can't eat cake cause of my GD :( so I hope I get fruit or something healthier.


----------



## thurl30

Ahh happy birthday hun, hope you get a nice surprise from your colleagues :) Sorry to hear about the sadness you are feeling, I know that feeling well, it is such a horrible thing to deal with :hugs: x


----------



## monro84

NTAT--Yay!!! Congrats:happydance:

Thurl--That sounds nice:wine:. Today is my last day I am taking off tomorrow and Fri.:happydance: Go back next Wed and thurs then off Fri then back that next mon then off new yrs day. :wacko: 

mommylov--I have heard of it but I do not have any info on it. I think you just have to take extra folic acid like double or triple the reccomended amount. But don't quote me on that. :shrug: There have been plenty of women to give birth to normal healthy babys with it so I would not worry to much is that what they said caused the mc's? GL I hope you get your rainbow babys soon.:hugs:

Emme--yum cake sounds good right now. That is so nice of them that they would do that. :thumbup: Happy Birthday!!

AFM--So far so good with me today my ms has not been to bad. I have a scan tomrorow 8 wks and 5 days. Still can hear the HB on the doppler however yesteday it was a little harder to find but I finally found it it was 165 at one point went to 171. :happydance: I am going to a company christmas party tonight at a resturant that has crab legs.:happydance: My favorite food ever. I have seen somewhere that they are ok to eat once in a while.


----------



## Nicki123

Monro, glad you're enjoying the Doppler and all the reassurance it offers

Thurl - we are going to enjoy some festive boozing :wine: im with ya there! 

Ayclobes glad to hear all is going well with Preston. I see a foot too!

Emme yes yoga is soooo relaxing. You feel in such a good place afterwards. But it's also good for your body, I ache for 2 days afterwards cus of all the stretching. 
More importantly - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :cake: it is my birthday tomorrow! We are nearly birthday buddies.

NTAT - I've said this in your journal but AMAZING XMAS NEWS! :happydance: :happydance:

Mommylov, sorry I can't be of any help either. This came back normal on my tests so I didn't look into it any more. I hope you find some answers, there are bound to be some knowledgable ladies here on BnB*

How is everyone else? I am getting into the birthday spirit early, just ordered a Chinese take away :) have to work tomorrow but am having lunch with an old friend and then dinner with some more friends so it's going to be a good day. So excited! I love birthdays, and then it's Christmas! :xmas9: :xmas10:


----------



## thurl30

Happy birthday for tomorrow Nicki :cake:, enjoy your chinese, and all your lovely plans for tomorrow x


----------



## August79

mommylov said:


> I havent been on here for a while but I wanted thank those of you that wrote back to me with your kind words. I was told that I have MTHFR which is a genetic issue that prevents my body from processing folic acid :( Has anyone heard of this or dealing with this?

My friend had this as well as a clotting issue. She does have to take a higher than usual amount of folic acid. She also has to do blood thinning shots for the clotting issue.

From what I've saw with her this is treatable. She had multiple m/cs before the fs referral and diagnosis. Now she has a healthy almost 1 year old and is currently half way through her second pregnancy.

Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thank you Monroe, Nikki, and August! Yes, my new dr says that this can list likely be the cause. I did show low on progesterone last mc so they are going to do a full cycle monitoring on me just as soon as af shows which should be any day now. They have me on Neevo, 3mg of prescription folic acid, and baby aspirin. She did tell me that I have the single cell mutation so I do t have clotting issues but said that the aspirin won't hurt. I ache for a healthy lo. I got pregnant both times on the first try so I'm hoping the same happens this time and that its healthy and sticks. I'm just heartbroken. :(


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi Ladies, just wanted to pop in and wish you all a merry Christmas :xmas9:. 

I hope anyone still waiting for the BFP enjoys Christmas - I know it can be hard sometimes :hugs:. Drink lots of wine, have some pate and some smelly cheese and remain hopeful that 2013 will be the year you have your rainbow babies!

I hope all the pregnant ladies have a lovely last Christmas before they become mummies in the new year :flower:

AFM, we're doing well although Elsa's teething a bit and has had the sniffles so we've been a bit sleep deprived! Still waiting for a date for her operation, but we have a check up on the 27th so we should find out a bit more then. She's keeping really well though and is growing so fast, it's hard to remember she's poorly sometimes. We're looking forward to her first Christmas and our families are just so excited. I think its going to be a very happy Christmas indeed.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Day 3 of the steroids and I feel rough.
Feel shakey inside and a bit sick. Only comes on after I've taken them in the morning so I know it's them. In any case, too early for symptoms, I'm only 3+6.

Here's my test pics so far


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/E99A1B6C-3F60-4A9B-AB02-10CB0EEDF815-16898-000009D3B6ECC45F.jpg


----------



## Nicki123

Hi lady, lovely to hear from you.
Great lines there NTAT :)


----------



## wookie130

NTAT- Congrats to you, girl!!!!!!!!!! I hope the doc's plan makes this baby stick!!!!!!!!!! I've got everything crossed for you, and I'm sending you tons of sticky :dust:!!!!

To everyone else, I hope you have a Merry Christmas...whether you're pregnant or not, 'tis the season to BELIEVE. So believe in the life growing inside of you, or believe that your body will not fail you, and that 2013 will be year of RAINBOW BABIES for us all!


----------



## Nicki123

Just stopping by quickly to say MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone. I am heading off for a few days and thought I might have a BnB break til the New Year, to totally unwind and relax. I'm in a good place as I got an appointment letter today from Lesley Regan's clinic at St Mary's for 29th Jan! NK cells will hopefully be 21st Jan, so by the end of Jan I'll be well on my way to finding out if anything can be done or if we just keep ploughing on. So its going to be a good start to 2013 :)


----------



## thurl30

Lady lovely to hear from you, so pleased to hear Elsa it doing well, wishing you a very happy first family christmas :hugs:

NTAT sorry to hear you're feeling rough, your lines are looking fab though :thumbup: atleast you have christmas to distract you a little bit from the roughness :hugs:

Wookie have a lovely christmas too, thanks for your lovely message, 2013 has to be a luck year on this thread :hugs:

Nicki what great news to finish the year on, the time is flying by already! Have a lovely christmas :hugs:

I hope everyone else is ok, I might not be around much over the next week, so wishing everyone here a merry christmas :xmas6:


----------



## Emmediva

Lady, glad Elsa is doing good. 

Nicki, Happy belated birthday! Hope you had lots of fun and all your birthday wishes come true.

AFM, just trucking along, 35weeks 2days today. I tied the knot yesterday :wedding:, I thought I wasn't gonna be able to do it, I was so nervous LOL. My hubs said for lots of people the world was gonna end but for him it was just beginning because he was marrying me. So sweet :)

Merry Christmas everyone!! I hope Santa brings us all the gifts we desire.
:xmas6:


----------



## thurl30

OMG Emme congratulations!! That's lovely news :wedding: Hope you're feeling ok hun, and I also hope baby keeps snug over the festivities :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Emme, that's so romantic :wedding:


----------



## wookie130

Emme, congrats to you! Many happy years together to you both!


----------



## lexi374

Ladies i just wanted to drop by and wish you all a Merry Xmas!! :xmas6:

I hope those of you that are not preggo can enjoy the hols with a :wine: or 5 and those of you that are pregnant can rest and let everyone else wait on you! :hugs: x

Emme big congrats on your wedding and happy belated birthday :hugs:

Nicki happy belated birthday to you too :hugs:

Was dhs birthday on 21st too.

Lady and Nsn i hope you enjoy your first xmas with your little ones. :hugs:

Ntat congrats hun and your lines look perfect, fx those meds will do the trick. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else.... Havent seen soop on here in a while anyone heard??

Afm no BH, no mucusplug/show..... she's staying in!!

Had midwife last tues, said her head was still only just touching the brim so same as 2 weeks before. When she did fundal measurement and plotted it she said growth has tapered off a bit, she said it's fine but if it was static at next visit she would send for growth scan and in the meantime keep an eye on movements. 

Of course the next day and night she didnt move as much and the movements werent as strong, i was stressing out..... it just doesnt get any easier, said to dh i just want her out now and at least i can check on her. I had visions of her being slowly strangled by the cord! :nope:

Anyway shes been moving plenty the last couple of days so i think it was just a quiet day plus prob not much room now. Scary though x

We are going to my parents Xmas day although we had Xmas dinner a couple of weeks ago as mum thought i might miss it, and we have dhs family/kids coming to us Boxing day.... really cant be bothered but nevermind. As much as i wont little lady out i hope she stays put til after 27th now. I want her bday to just be about her iykwim. x


----------



## lexi374

39 weeks.......


Spoiler




 x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Very neat bump Lexi :thumbup:

Hope little lady stays put over the next couple of days so you can enjoy Christmas with your family :hugs: can't wait to hear of her safe arrival though.

Merry Christmas everyone, hope each and every one of you has a lovely time.

Had a bit of a freak out over the weekend over tests all seems ok still. I'll leave you with this mornings tests.


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/F4DEDE39-2E13-4ED1-ABB3-0F87FFA662B6-20317-00000B7E1D6A1C36.jpg


----------



## lexi374

Thank you x

Looks like things are progressing nicely for you, try not to stress too much now, enjoy the hols, everything is in place nothing more you can do now, will keep my fx for you but im very hopeful this is the one! :hugs:


----------



## monro84

A late Merry Christmas to everyone. 

Nicki--Happy Bleated Birthday!!

mommylov- Don't worry you will get your sticky babys soon.:hugs:

NTAT--Lines and digital looking great:happydance: are you able to get a beta test? I got everything crossed and sending some sticky dust your way I think I can spair some now. :winkwink:

Emme-- Wow congrats on gettting married. that was so sweet of your DH to say that. :happydance:

Lexi --Wow you might have a little new years baby in there. :winkwink:


----------



## NewToAllThis

I could ask for betas but with it being over Christmas, I haven't done it.

Kind of wish I had now to be honest. Thanks for the sticky dust, I need a couple of bucket loads I reckon.

Hope you and everyone had a great Christmas. I've been out of action for a bit as I dropped my new iPhone down the toilet on Christmas Eve and its pooped. Still working at the moment but the screen is goosed. Off to the Apple shop for a new one this weekend - at a considerable cost as I didn't update my insurance details when I bought this phone :dohh:


----------



## monro84

Oh no so sorry about your phone I would die if something like that happened to mine b/c I have no internet except for my phone where I live. I really don't want to pay the $60 more for it. :dohh: I have heard they are pretty ruged I see Iphones with cracked screens all the times and still work. 

Are you planning on a beta after the holidays like beginning of yr?


----------



## Emmediva

Lexi, where you dilated or effaced at all? How are you feeling? 

NTAT, sending you tons of sticky baby :dust: sorry to hear about your iPhone, try turning it off and sticking it in a bag of rice for 24hrs. I tried this when I dropped mine down the toilet and it worked, screen was fine after. I hope it works for you too. 

AFM, I went to the doctor yesterday and am 1cm dilated, 50% effaced and baby is engaged :happydance: I'm happy to be progressing since last week at my 35 week checkup my cervix was hard and tightly closed. I'm hoping he comes soon, between 1-2 more weeks would be perfect. He weighed 6.10lbs last week so can you imagine if he stays in till 40 weeks!!?! :shock:


----------



## lexi374

Hi everyone hope you had a lovely xmas, quick update....

Due date today and no chance baby will be coming, infact probably wont be here this year! :dohh:

Saw midwife yest she attempted a stretch and sweep, but said cervix is tightly closed and no point cos she will only hurt me. She said babies head needs to drop further, she put 3/5ths now. Told me to do lots of walking and get on ball. Well today i walked for an hour and a half and another hour on ball. Everything aches, my back, groin, hips... :growlmad: Starting to feel fed up now and everything is aching and a mission. Am going to hospital tom as midwife on hols, for someone else to try s & s again but i dont see how much it will have changed in 2 days. Next midwife appointment is next thur when she will look at booking induction.

As i left she said see you next week...... yeah ill definitely see you next week! So looks like this baby will be keeping me waiting some time yet!

Emme you are doing much better than me!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Emmediva

Aww Lexi sorry to hear you are aching so much, I understand :hugs: Have you tried :sex: and also Evening Primrose capsules? I've been told they help soften the cervix, you can do them vaginally or orally. I may try to do them orally for now but I've had more period like cramping today, about 15 minutes apart I think, haven't timed them but a friend told me to start timing them cause that's what contractions feel like :shrug: I dunno LOL. I've been sitting at the corner edge of my bed at night and bouncing :haha: I haven't really stopped having :sex: for more than 2 weeks at a time though so that may have helped me progress? I'm gonna try to convice the hubby to dtd this weekend, hopefully he cooperates, kinda doubtful since he knows I'm dilated now :dohh: maybe I shouldn't have told him that... I've also heard spicy food helps, and well me being hispanic, I always eat spicy foods :haha: I hope you go natural hun, sending you lots of dilation and effacing :dust: come on baby, your mommy is ready to meet you.


----------



## lexi374

Thanks hun, no we havent been dtd, might have to try that.

I did actually buy some epo a few weeks ago but after reading lots i wasnt 100% sure about using them, probably a bit late now anyway.

Will see what they say tomorrow. Sounds like you are going to go early. :thumbup: x


----------



## lexi374

Another failed sweep head still too high! 

She's never coming out! :nope:

Curry tonight.

Next appointment thursday.

I couldnt get pregnant, i couldnt stay pregnant and now she doesnt want to leave! Lol. :shrug:

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Emmediva

Aww sorry to hear it failed :( she's too comfy in there, sweet baby is snug. I've had more discharge today no mucous plug though at least I think? I took an evening primrose capsule around 2pm and just started getting. Some light cramps now so not sure if it's from the pill or just my body?


----------



## wookie130

:coffee::iron::dishes::pizza:

Just patiently waiting for either Lexi or Emme to begin labor!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello my lovelies, just checking in, lovely news ntat!! Really really pleased for you and hope you can get some bloods done soon. Your tests do look great though, yay.

I hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas, happy birthday Nicki! X

Lexi it's so exciting for you and I'm sure it will all kick in for you...just a few more days and you'll have your beautiful girl. All the luck in the world, I cannot wait to hear your news and hoping for a smooth running labour xx

Same for Emme and your lovely boy...can't wait to hear your news, I feel like I know your journeys and I'm rooting for you both xx

Wookie how are you? And Monro? And everyon else? Beach, Thurl, Mommylov, hopeful, cookie, sarl....Xxx

Afm I've had an awful chest infection in the lead up and during Christmas, it's still lingering now. I had 7 days of antibiotics and I think there was laryngitis thrown in as I couldn't speak...urgh sounded awful! Thankfully that has come back! 

I've had a few thoughtful moments about TTC and how the first loss started 13th Dec, another landmark in time that I won't forget. I just want it to happen soon........it feels like the longest wait. Literally announcements left right and centre from everyone around me, sigh. Hopefully in Jan. We relaxed a bit this month but still dtd like 4/5 times in the days that mattered. So we'll see.....

Lots of TTC, dust and labour luck! Xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Literally as soon as I had posted this, I went to the loo and there's pink spotting...together with my sore boobs, I can feel my hopes rising. Argh I want it to be true! I have just over a week left of the old 2ww.....hmmmmmm x


----------



## lexi374

Keeping my fx for you hun, i have been thinking about you as hadnt heard in a while, sorry you have felt so crappy xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks hun x I might need to get more antibiotics, my chest still hasn't cleared. If the best has happened, they say that amoxicillin is ok to take even when pregnant....I've been thinking about you too and your little one about to arrive. Come on baby girl! :) xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Freaking out, started spotting brown :cry:

I've heard it could be the progesterone but I am panicking. Got mild cramps too (but had those all through so far.

I really can't face another loss :cry:


----------



## Sooperhans

Nooooo....sorry you are spotting :( But brown is better than red, I hope it stays that way and it could totally be the progesterone. Maybe try not to put it too far in if you are using a suppository? Hope you are ok and try not to panic. Let us know how you get on, ring the docs tomo perhaps xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi ya ladies :wave: Hope you all had a lovely christmas :xmas6: (had to use that smiley once more this year :haha:)

Lexi not long now, so so excited for you I can't believe it's been 40 weeks!! It doesn't feel long ago you got your bfp, your bump pic is fabulous :thumbup: fingers and toes crossed she comes really soon :hugs:

NTAT sorry to hear your going through all these scares, I don't know much about progresterone but I know many ladies who have lots of spotting with it so that could totally be why it's happening, are you going to speak to the docs at all for beta's? :hugs: 

Emme.. C'mon!!! Not long now :happydance: 

Wookie you're nearly in to single figures :happydance:

Soop it's great to hear from you, I have been wondering how you are :) Praying 2013 is our lucky year, your spotting is such a positive sign I've got everything crossed :hugs:

Beach I hope you're doing ok too :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

Sooper, lots of luck to you! I've heard several people getting preggo while taking antibiotics so hopefully that's your case!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

NTAT, I know how you feel hun, sending you tons of positive thoughts. I hope it's just old blood and all is ok. Make sure you put your feet up, rest and drink lots of water. With this baby, I had spotting at 7 weeks but it was pink/red, then at 11weeks I bled enough for a pad, and at 13 weeks again had spotting. So I'm praying all is ok and you just have a friable cervix like I had :hugs:

Thurl, thanks :) hope your Christmas was wonderful and I'm with you on praying 2013 will bring rainbow baby's to this thread :dust:

Hope everyone is doing good and had a good Christmas :flower:

AFM, I am just waiting as patiently as possible, I'm still cramping off and on but nothing major. I hope it means I'm dilating more, I can't wait till Thursdays appointment to find out. I took another capsule of Evening Primrose oil today so hopefully it will help ripen my cervix. I really don't want to get induced and if baby is as big as they say he is I'm worried they will want to once I hit 38 weeks. So I need this to hurry up lol. I DTD today so hoping the semen help my cervix as well.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey, so the spotting was an early af, it started properly today. Ffs :(

2012 can do one, as far as I'm concerned! Starting 2nd round of antibiotics, chest infection hasn't gone. Bleh x


----------



## Emmediva

Sooper, sorry to hear that, I was hoping hard for you :hugs: I'm hoping 2013 is the year for everyone to get their rainbows.


----------



## monro84

Emme--Ohhh so exciting. Can't wait for news on the next appt. :flower:

Lexi---Any day now. Can't wait.:happydance: Just let your little girl cook as long as she wants. I know I am going to wait till mine is ready. It took so long to get it I don't know if I would want to let it go lol I am sure my attitude will change once I hit the 30 wk mark lol. 

Soop--So sorry af came but I would not rule out a 2013 baby yet. :hugs: you could be due in Oct. 

NTAT---I would not worry. However if you are I would go request a beta maybe put your mind at ease. :hugs: I know progestrone has tinted my cm a brownish color and we don't do much :sex:. So that is probable what it is. 

AFM--10 wks 2 days today. Got sick for the 2nd time yesterday morning. UGH. on an empty stomach to. That hurts. I still have that feeling of pressure in the back of my throat that can make me gag easly but its not as bad today. Still can hear the hb on the doppler. :happydance:. Its in the 165 to 175 range now. It was in the 170 to 185 range it even got up to 191 at about 8 1/2 wks - 9 wks. I read somewhere that heart rate is not reliable for sex guess unless its 14 to 16 wks then the 150 above girl, below 150 boy is alot more reliable. I guess we will see. I have lost a little weight but my jeans are very uncomfortable. I have to wear my leggins out now. :dohh:


----------



## Emmediva

Monro, my baby's heart rate was around 170 from around 11 weeks till 22 weeks and I've been told like 5 times in ultrasounds my baby is a boy, so that's HB is not much of an indicator LOL. I think it started to go down around 28 weeks or so, not too sure, it's been awhile.


----------



## lexi374

Happy New Year everyone, let's hope 2013 is a good one for all! xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Happy New Year to you all :hugs:

Hope 2013 is the year for rainbow babies for all of us.

AFM: spotting stopped since I started using the progesterone rectally (sorry tmi) dic won't do betas as they are quite unrealiable. Wants me to wait for my scan on Thursday.


----------



## lexi374

Quick update, bit of a surprise start to new year for us.... waters broke just after 1am, got checked at hospital was told to go home and rest, bit difficult when you are in bed and they keep gushing and also very strong period pains! So im knackered. If things dont start today on their own i have to go in at 8am tomorrow and wait for a slot to be induced. 

Scared.....

Hope everyone had a fab new years eve, will keep u posted! :hugs: x


----------



## Sooperhans

Happy new year everyone. Ntat, that's great the spotting has stopped! Xx
Lexi, good luck!!!! Thinking about you lots and hope things keep progressing for you xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Lexi - baby obviously wanted to surprise you. Just shows you hey, and you thought she wasn't coming for ages. :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Thanks guys, still nothing happening she's in no rush! :shrug:

Yeah it was a surprise, we both said we are not ready lol! Dh hadnt slept the night before worrying about his end of year accounts! Well hes slept now but i havent, will just have to run with it! x


----------



## Emmediva

OMG Lexi! How exciting!!! I hope your labor is quick so you don't have to be in pain too long. Yay!! Baby'll be here soon!! :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Whoohoo, Lexi! I'll keep checking back for updates!


----------



## filipenko32

There you are lexi!! I was looking for youyour remembered your due date was around Christmas. Hope she comes out soon! I am going to stalk for updates too!! Good luck!


----------



## lexi374

Quick update, at home 2nd night in a row no sleep, am having contractions but they dont want me in til 3 mins apart regularly! Not sure if im gonna last that long though.... they were almost there but gone off again a bit now, very painful cant wait for some gas or drugs! x


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hugs: Lexi, you can do it. Baby will be here soon :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Ok so how many of us are awake at 5am lol! You can do it lexi, so exciting!! Hope you get g and a ASAP!


----------



## NewToAllThis

filipenko32 said:


> Ok so how many of us are awake at 5am lol! You can do it lexi, so exciting!! Hope you get g and a ASAP!

It's Milo's fault, he's wide awake and walking round the house barking :grr:

Good job I'm off today - will have to have a nap later :sleep:


----------



## Emmediva

I had to come back to check, glad things are progressing Lexi. Sorry to hear you're in pain, I wonder why they want you back when the contractions are 3 minutes apart?! I was told to come in when I had them 5 minutes apart. Try taking a warm bath, I've heard that helps you cope with the pain and also dim lights as well as relaxing music. I hope you're not in pain too long hun :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

I'm with Emme, nice warm baths and I hope those contractions start behaving so you can go in and stay in. Lots of good vibes your way hun xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone - looks like I have returned at an exciting time. Good luck Lexi, not long now :) 

And emme you are nearly there too! So exciting :) Congratulations on getting married too, so lovely. 

Soop hope you're feeling better. Sorry AF arrived but here's to an early 2013 bfp.

Monro can't believe you're over 10 weeks already! Where did that time go?

NTAT sorry to hear about the spotting, I had it to when I was on progesterone and read about tons of other people who had the same thing so I'm sure it's just that.

Afm had a wonderful relaxing Christmas. Lots of lie-ins and afternoon snoozes. Back to work today but its ok, I'm feeling very positive about 2013, it's going to be a good year :)


----------



## thurl30

Yay Lexi you're nearly there, wishing you tons of luck :hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

I see lots of lovely ladies around here.
I am 27 year old,and DH is 32.We are just going through our 2nd MC.Hoping to be ttc soon!we are still trying for our baby#1.
So may I join you guys?


----------



## thurl30

Hi ttcmoon, welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about you losses :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Ttcmoon, so sorry for what you have gone through. Of course, you are more than welcome. I myself, plus many others here are ttc #1....hoping for 2013 luck! Have you had any tests or any explanations at all? Xxx


----------



## Emmediva

Ttcmoon, sorry for your losses :flower: welcome to the thread. As you can see we are all in different parts of our journeys but all share several miscarriages, we all support one another :)

Lexi, I hope you are already having your baby :hugs:

AFM, just waiting and hoping Thursdays appointment will show further progress. I'm doing all I can to hurry things along but haven't really felt any significant changes, just some period like cramping here and there and pressure; nothing major. I've DTD Sunday and yesterday and have taken Evening primrose oil to help ripen my cervix, so wish me luck ladies I prefer to go natural vs being induced due to my baby getting big. I'm thinking they'll tell me he's already more than 7lbs this Tuesday, probably closer to 8 :shock:


----------



## thurl30

Not long now Emme :) Fingers crossed for your appointment, hopefully all the things you have been doing will help you along so you don't have to be induced x


----------



## monro84

Emme--Yeah my SIL said the HB was in the 170's each scan even the last gender scan at 18 wks and its a boy. I have been hearing about a blood test that you can get done early to tell you the gender but my ob does not even do NT scanns just a blood test for that so I doubt they would be able to do the jack and jill test. :dohh: I bet when you go back for your appt you will be dilated more since you have been cramping. :flower:

Lexi---So exciting contractions getting closer yet?:happydance:

NTAT--So glad the spotting has stopped. But I don't understand how betas are unreliable :shrug:.

Nicki--I know I cannot believe I am so close to the second tri. 2 1/2 wks left. It did not feel like it was going fast but now that I look back it seems like it has flown by. I just hope the next few weeks flies by also. Glad you had a good relaxing Christmas and New Years. :flower: 

ttcmoon-- Welcome so sorry for your loss:hugs:.

Thurl--How have you been??:flower:

AFM--So far so good. I woke up this morning with a sore throat hoping it goes away if it was from snoring. I have an appt next week on thurs will be 11 wks 5 days. The nurse never called me back mon from what happened with my confusing dr visit and I just put in a call for he to call me back. I am still nausas and have a growling feeling in my stomach like I am hungry even though I just ate and it does not help with nausa but I do not mind any of it (well maybe the growling stomach) :blush:.


----------



## Nicki123

Hello ttcmoon :wave: sorry for your losses but I hope you find some comfort from chatting to the lovely ladies here. Sometimes you need to 'talk' to people who know how you're feeling and what you're going through. :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Hi Monro, I'm ok thanks, I can't believe you are nearly 11 weeks, that's amazing and it's gone so quick :happydance:


----------



## Emmediva

Anyone hear from Lexi yet? I think she's probably holding her baby now :)


----------



## thurl30

Ahhh I hope so :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi all,

Just popping in to say I had an early scan today (5 weeks 5 days by LMP) and baby has a heartbeat!
I'm ecstatic as never seen one before. They said everything looks perfect for my dates and I go back in two weeks for another scan.


Spoiler
Its the spot near the top. https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/9A2B4DA4-A6ED-4CD8-8406-E0CD93788B2A-921-000001BF7FAA1B8B.jpg


----------



## lexi374

Way to go new!!! :thumbup: xx

Quick update from hospital will give you all the gory details later. Our baby girl arrived at 00.04 this morning weighing 7lb 8oz! 47 hours after my waters broke! I can tell you that synthetic hormone drip is evil i was going mental, and epidurals are the way forward!! after all day and night in hospital her heartrate was fine and just as i started pushing it kept dipping, they werent happy so was rushed to theatre for episiotomy and forceps delivery. my downstairs will never be the same again. but we are both here to tell the tale that's the main thing! 

Will do pics and more info when i get home, hopefully out tom, they want 24hrs of obs. Name still to be decided!!! :cloud9: x


----------



## Nicki123

What fabulous news Lexi!! Congratulations. You must be exhausted, I did chuckle at your 'downstairs' comment :) looking fwd to name announcement and photos shortly.

Also great news from NTAT - great start to the year ladies :)


----------



## Emmediva

*NTAT*, Yay for a heartbeat!!! :happydance: that is wonderful news!! 

*Lexi*, I've heard *BAD* things about the synthetic medicine :nope: makes me shudder. I'm so happy you have your baby in your arms though!!!! And that you are both healthy and fine! :yipee: Sorry to hear you had an episiotomy :awww: I've heard they give you a spray to use down there that will help with the pain. My sister told me it was a life saver :thumbup: Get some rest hun after all that your body went through, you need to get your strength back. We are all going to be here waiting for an update from you. :hugs:

AFM, ultrasound and doctor appt this afternoon. Ladies I am in pain... I barely slept last night, my inner thighs pelvic area was hurting, as was my lower back. TMI, the only thing that felt good was when I went to the restroom to pee and just sat there, legs wide open :blush: my husband kept asking if I'd fallen in the toilet :haha: I am thinking next Friday will be my last day at work, I'll be 38 weeks by then and honestly it gets harder to get out of bed and going as the days go by :nope: send some labour dust my way Lexi :winkwink: I want bubs out.


----------



## Sooperhans

Fantastic, oh congratulations Lexi! I've been anxiously awaiting your news. Ouch, hope you are ok, look forward to a pic and name!! Xxx

Ntat, that's bloody brilliant news. Completely made up for you xxx

Acu tonight. She's going to love me, 2 courses of antibs since my last appt! X


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Lexi, glad she arrived safe and sound. I also chuckled at your downstairs department comment. Hope it's not too sore. Ouch.

Can't wait to hear more details xx


----------



## monro84

NTAT--Yay!!!1:happydance: that is so great so happy for you. I saw the heart beat at 5 wks 6 days but US said 5 wks 5 days it was 93 .16 bpm. 

Lexi--Wow that great you get to hold your little girl now so exciting:happydance:. Where you trying to do it naturally episiotomies are very commmen in the states and almost every vag birth has one? Whats the synthetic hormone's is that to help you dilate I think the use pectin here:shrug:. Can't wait for pic of your preciouse little angel:baby:. 

Emme- Sorry your in pain. I bet your dilated more maybe those pains are the LO getting ready to come. :happydance:

AFM--my throats still sore but not as bad as yesterady now a scratchy soreness but I have alot of drainage which made me sick this morning on an empty stomach AGAIN. Ugh. I cannot even clear my throat for fear of throwing up. I also talked to the nurse yesterday when she called back. She confirmed that everything will get done at my next visit next Thrus including an US.:happydance:. I will be 2 days from 12 wks. I also told her about my sore throat and she said to gargle with salt water and if it gets worse or if I run fever or if I am having yellow drainage then to come in. :dohh:


----------



## thurl30

Lexi you did it, you're finally a mummy :yipee: :yipee: I am so pleased for you, what a long road, you have really given me hope :flower: look forward to hearing more from you when you're home and rested :hugs:

NTAT amazing news from you too, what a great day for the thread, so pleased for you hun, another milestone reached :hugs:

Emme sorry you are in so much pain hun, could this mean things are going to happen soon do you think? Really hope you don't have to wait too much longer :hugs:

Monro nearly 12 weeks that's fantastic, sorry to hear about the problems with your throat though, hope you get better soon :hugs:

Soop hope your acu goes well :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Just done my first clexane injection, didn't feel it going in bit it stings now :wacko:

Quick question, I didn't get given a sharps box, should I have been?


----------



## ayclobes

I have been sick on and off since christmas. I had strep on christmas, so i got put on an antibiotic, i had the flu on 1/1-1/2, and i still have a cold. Now, i'm pretty certain i have BV but i cant get into the doctor just yet to get an antibiotic to resolve this issue mainly b/c my dh's employer decided to take me off his insurance and they reported to the insurance company that it was an individual account. So, i have to wait until that gets all straightened out..ugh.

I was supposed to go to my dr appt/nst yesterday but had to cancel..no way was i in any shape to go. My dr appt will be on 1/9 and it'll have to be my 34w/35w appt and nst all in one.


----------



## Emmediva

Just got out of my doc appt, bubs is weighing 7.10lbs it was very hard to get a measurement of his head cause he is so far down now. But there has been no change in dilation or effacement since last week :cry: nothing. So the pains I'm getting is where he's so far down in my pelvis. I don't get why if he's so engaged I haven't dilated nor effaced more ugh! I asked the nurse practitioner if she thinks I'll have to make it to 40 weeks and she said no that my doctor wouldn't let me get to that point... So I have to get things going or ill have to be induced or even worse have a C-Section :cry:


----------



## thurl30

Oh Emme, you can't say you haven't tried bless you, so what's the latest you can go? x


----------



## thurl30

by the way, I was told a good way to start things off is to do a load of ironing :haha:


----------



## monro84

NTAT--Sorry I cannot help you there but GL. It will all be worth it in the end. :hugs:

Ayclobes--Oh wow so sorry you have been going threw all that it seems like you get well at one thing then get another. Did you get the flu shot? I am not planning on getting one but I was just wondering. 

Emme--Sorry you have not dilated any yet but Lexi is proof things can happen quick so just be prepaired to go any minute he is in position. :flower:

Thurl--I don't get the ironing part:blush:

AFM--AFM--Sinus/drainage better today. Last night I got sick after an hr or so of eating celery and peanut butter but I don't really think that was it. First time I got sick at night. However I was able to eat a good bit afterward then went and laid down to digest. I weighted myself last night and I have a scale that tells body fat and water %. Usually my water precent is between 51 and 56 but last night it was 45% . I guess I need to drink more water to keep from getting dehydrated but I am not a real fan of water right now:nope:.


----------



## thurl30

Monro some of my friends told me that standing doing ironing for awhile is a good way to get things started :shrug:

Sorry you were sick, I guess it's that mixture of hormones you have going on right now. I don't know how those scales work, but if your water is lower than normal then definately up it a little bit, dehydration does all sorts of things, can you add a bit of juice to it to make it more appealing? x


----------



## monro84

thurl30 said:


> Monro some of my friends told me that standing doing ironing for awhile is a good way to get things started :shrug:
> 
> Sorry you were sick, I guess it's that mixture of hormones you have going on right now. I don't know how those scales work, but if your water is lower than normal then definately up it a little bit, dehydration does all sorts of things, can you add a bit of juice to it to make it more appealing? x


Ahh got it now. :winkwink:. Thanks I have not tried adding anything to the water yet I really might need to. I do like ice cold water but I cannot drink it quick before it gets room temp. However I am about done with a 16.9 oz bottle I know not alot but more then I have had for a few days. I have been worried about a UTI b/c I got them alot before being pregnant but I do not really feel like I have one. In the mornings I go and it kinda hurts but after I drink enough I am ok. I also don't have the urgency in going. Do they feel diferent when pregnant :shrug:. I have heard from some that they did not know they had one until the dr told them they did. My back does get pains in it were my kidneys are sometimes but then it sometimes goes away so I am not sure if its just a back ach or what. :shrug:


----------



## monro84

Found an intersting aritcle

Sicentist Discover why some women suffer repeated miscarriages

I kinda thought that that might be what was happening to me b/c of my loss in July since it implanted so late like 13 or 14 dpo late. I think I just got luck on this one. :shrug:


----------



## thurl30

How about adding some chopped lemon or lime to your water? My friend gets UTI's alot, and when she was pg she had a couple, and she knew she had one because she said it was just like before she was pg, so I guess everyone is different x


----------



## kmp

Hello all hopefully some of you remember me...I have been on and off this thread from the early days, but have just been stalking for some time. So I know all of your stories. In case you do not remember or are new, I had an early mc in Aug 2011 and an ectopic in dec 2012 that lasted a looong time. Then found out i had a septate and had two surgeries to repair it, most recently in May. I have been ttc again now since end of july and yesterday at 11 dpo I finally got my bfp!! Hoping its a good sign that I got it relatively early as my others were like 14 dpo and the surgeries improved my uterus a lot (not perfect). Now I can't wait to call the dr. tomorrow to ask for betas and schedule an early scan! Wondering how early they will do one. I will be high risk so I'm sure they will get me in as soon as possible, but not sure how soon is possible. I hear Ntat got one at like 5weeks 6 days. Sorry for the selfish post after not posting in soo long but I do feel connected to you all after reading all along and have shared in your joys and prayed for your troubles, in the background.


----------



## wookie130

Lexi had her baby? OMG!!!! Congrats to you, dear!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyfog

Just a quick post to say well done Lexi! So glad your little lady has arrived safe and sound. 

Don't worry, your bits will get back to normal in time - the good thing about an episiotomy (if there is a good thing!) is that it'll heal nice and neatly. When I finally had the courage to have a look down there I was pleasantly surprised! Get your midwife to check it on one of her visits once your home :hugs:

Pregnant ladies, the hormone drip does hurt, but I'm not sure it's any more painful than natural contractions, they just come a bit thick and fast while they're getting the levels right. Lexi's right, don't be afraid to go for an epidural, and gas and air is just lovely! 

Hope anyone feeling grim gets better soon and hi to everyone!

AFM, Elsa is doing well and we likely to be heading to GOSH in feb for her operation but no date yet. We saw the consultant on 27th Dec and he's really pleased with her. She's above average height and weight so growing really well despite her poorly heart too. Not sleeping great at the moment as she's got a cold and just finished a bout of teething, looking forward to getting an uninterrupted nights sleep one day!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Lady, lovely to hear from you. Glad Elsa is growing well - the op will be here before you know it and then your little lady will be getting better :)

Lexi how are you doing?

Thurl I'm sure it was a man who came up with that ironing theory! 

Monro, hope you're well. That's another interesting article to add to my pile!

Kmp yes I remember you! Congratulations, happy and healthy 9 months to you and let us know if you manage to get an early scan (I'd say they are much more reassuring than betas)

Hello everyone else. Not much to report here, quiet and relaxing weekend. Have started opks to try and catch ov so I know if I'm booked into see prof Q at the right time x


----------



## wookie130

Lady! I'm glad Elsa's doing well, and thriving despite the heart defect...hopefully that surgery will fix her right up! I'm also glad to hear that episiotomies can be a GOOD thing...I don't think I'll be able to look at my nether-regions for ages afterwards, though!

KMP- I'm sorry to hear about the ectopic last month...but CONGRATS on your new BFP! I'm hoping with the septate removed, that you're now on your way to your rainbow baby! Please baby, stick in the right spot!


----------



## monro84

Emme--anything progressed yet???

thurl---I might get some lemons and do that. :thumbup: I found a drink that is sparkling water that I am in love with. But it has green tea extract 50mg so not sure if alot of it is good or the baby. :shrug: It also has suralose as sweetner in it I found another that has asperthaine (sp) but I know thats not good but I did not find that out till I was about through with it. :nope: I don't think it hurt anything. 

kmp--congrats on your BFP!!!:happydance: I know your excited. I had my septate removed Dec 2011 and I am now the farthest I have ever made it. Are you high risk b/c of the etopic that you had in Dec or septate removal? I had my first scan at 4 wks 5 days b/c I had a pain on my left side but turned out to be corpus luthum cyst. GL and Sticky dust. Praying LO is in the right place this time. :hugs:

Lady- So pleased Elsa is doing so good.:hugs:

Nicki--I am doing good so far got an pap, GD test, Blood work, and US on Thurs. GL with catching O. :winkwink:

AFM--Feeling better with the cold/sinus congestion. I have reached less then 200 days today :happydance:. I have been having some cramping but I am figuring that is growing pains since I can still hear the HB on the doppler. The HB has gone down some now its in between 165-170 (active) and 150 to 155 (sleeping/nonactive). MS has gotten worse in the last week or so I thought it was suppose to get better as you get farther. :shrug: I had a sad dream last night where I woke up crying I have not done that since I was 8 or 10 but I drempt that I was in a church type place and it had a long glass hall into another room. That other room contained a loved one that passed that family members individually were allowed to visit for a certin amount of time like 60 seconds maybe 3 minutes very short amount. I just went in there and hugged my MIL and started crying and did not stop I even got in trouble for staying longer than the alotted time limit. :cry: She was like a second mother to me I just miss her so much and wish she could share this pregnancy with me here on earth. she would have been in the delivery room proably keeping my own mother from worrying so much and calming her down lol.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls.. havent posted in here n awhile. So great to see some of you are pregnant now! As for me, I am in the tww at the moment. I went into this cycle super optomistic seeing as how I changed drs and have been on rx prenatals, extra folic acid, and baby asprin due to the MTHFR but Im an emotional wreck today. I just want to cry and am preparing myself for a :bfn:. I know its only 4 dpo but I just cant help it. :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry guys, selfish post alert.
I just need to get this down otherwise I think I am going to go mad.

After a successful scan last Thursday, everything has gone downhill. I started spotting again on Friday and after hospital orders, I rested all weekend and returned to work on Monday. Spotting is there, and hasn't gone - it is't heavy, only when I wipe but is brown and I have had a couple of stringy bits in it.

I have had my scan for the 17th brought forward to this Thursday 10th, but I just feel that it is all over once again and I don't know how to begin to cope.
I had such high hopes for this pregnancy with the NK cell diagnosis and the treatment plan (which I have stuck to religiously!)
I know I'm talking like its all over and I don't know for sure that it is, but I am at my wits end. :cry:

Sorry for the rant :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

new, I truely hope that isnt the case and that thursday you will see your healthy bub. Ive heard of some women going through what you are going through and they went on to have healthy lo's. They say that there are many things that can cause the bleeding like cycts and it might be a good thing that your body it getting rid of it. I hope everything goes well for you on thursday.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks mommylov, I hope you're right but I'm sceptical at this point :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Understandable... our innocence when it comes to pregnancy has been taken away from us due to what we have gone through :( I really hope it goes well for you at your scan and hang in there... you never know what will happen and this can just be something perfectly normal :)


----------



## ayclobes

Monro - I had a flu shot in oct/nov...but i still ended up getting the flu bug that was going around in december/january! my dh had it at christmas and i knew i'd end up getting it at some point in time. I had strep, flu, and then i had a yeast infection! ughhh!


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies :wave:

Mostly silent stalker here. NTAT. I really hope everything is ok. You are taking Claxene? A blood thinner, well more accurately an anticoagulant? Did the spotting start after you started taking it? Could that be somehow causing the spotting as anticoagulants make you more prone to bleeding? 

Good luck and congrats to all the rainbows and sending lots of :dust: from my little rainbow baby to everyone else.


----------



## Nicki123

NTAT - I've posted in your journal but lots more :hugs: ok. Mommylov is so right, pg is kind of ruined for us PAL ladies. Sending you my bestest positive vibes.

Mommylov nice to hear from you - it's only 4dpo don't feel too down yet! I know it's tough not to though.

Monro - v sad about your MIL, you obviously miss her lots. :hugs:

Ayclobes hope you're feeling better, sounds like you've had a rough time health-wise recently :hugs:

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## Emmediva

*Kmp*, if you got your BFP at 11dpo that means the egg implated at a good time! YAY!! Hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

*Lady*, glad Elsa is doing good, hope when the time comes she comes out of sur

*Nicki*, good luck catching the egg! I hope ProfQ has some answers for you.

*Monro*, light cramping is normal and the HB is normal as well, I think mine was around 167 at 11 weeks. As for MS, I never got it in the first trimester, but in the second trimester I think around 14 weeks I had it bad for like 2 or 3 days, so glad it was only that! I can&#8217;t imagine having it more :nope: Sorry to hear about the dream, I think when you&#8217;re pregnant your hormones make you way more emotional. Like yours my first MIL was awesome, I totally loved her and it hurt like crazy when she passed away. To this day I remember her even though I divorced her son a while ago. I hope my husband&#8217;s mom is half as awesome as my last MIL was. Hope you don&#8217;t get any more bad dreams :hugs:

*Mommy*, sorry you are feeling down, we&#8217;ve all been there :flower:

*NTAT*, remember brown spotting is not bad, I&#8217;ve had friends on here that have bled heavy and red and one had her baby in August and the other is 22 weeks pregnant. And speaking from experience, I thought for sure I was losing this baby at 7 weeks, I mourned him, cried, got mad at God and nothing happened, then I had 2 more scares, I bled not spotted at 11 weeks, went to the ER and they couldn&#8217;t find a reason! Then I spotted again around 14 weeks but at that point I didn&#8217;t let it affect me as much, I knew worrying wouldn&#8217;t do anything for me, so I just took it one day at a time and thought that for that day I was still pregnant. And here I am at 37 weeks almost ready to hold my baby. Once you've miscarried it's extremely hard to not worry when you have any amount of blood, no matter how minimal. We just immediately expect the worst, it's all natural. Just take things one day at a time, I am praying for you :hugs:

*AFM*, I am just waiting on bubs to make his appearance. I got a surprise baby shower at work today, I am feeling very blessed, I got gifts for the baby; diapers, clothes, wipes and gift cards. And how about I was just informed the vice president of my department is getting me a crib!!! OMG!! I am so blessed! We had a nice department lunch and cake too, it was great :) I am tired but trying to hold on as long as possible so I can spend as much time with the baby as possible when he is born. I have a week vacation and then my disability insurance is only for 6 weeks at 60% pay so I can&#8217;t afford to be out too long, but I&#8217;m thinking of taking 2 weeks without pay for a total of 9 weeks. I&#8217;m still getting cramps here and there, nothing consistent, but I have noticed my lower back has started aching when I have the cramps, plus I have bad pressure too. I&#8217;m hoping it&#8217;s a sign of progression, I have my next doctor appointment on Thursday.


----------



## ayclobes

Nicki - yes, i am much better, well besides this constant cough//congestion//crap i have in my throat.

My leave starts in 2 1/2 wks i cant believe its that time already! hope everyone is well!


----------



## mommylov

Thank you girls! Ive never had issues and both times I got pregnant, it happened on the first try. Now I fear that I didnt O or something this month even though I had a + OPK last friday. I dont know why but Im fearing things that havent happened to me (Atleast not that I know of). This tww is going to just kill me this time :(


----------



## monro84

mommylov--Don't worry I have seen alot of women with MTHFR go on to have a full term babies. Your really early but I know how it is feeling out before 5 dpo. I actually felt out this time b/c I thought me and DH did not catch it b/c we did not dtd on the morning of O but I was wrong so don't count your self out yet. :hugs: 

NTAT--So sorry your going threw all this but spotting is ok as long as there is no red so brown is old. Thats good your able to get in for a scan tomorrow. GL I bet you see the LO with a strong HB :hugs:

ayclobes--Wow that does suck so sorry you had to go threw all that during the holidays but glad your feeling better now. I have decided to not get the flu shot. I am finally about over the congestion now.

Nicki--thank you. I really do miss her b/c I could talk to her about things that I could not talk to my own mom about. :cry: Now we just found out right after Christmas that his 95 yr old Grandmom (dad's mom) has stomach cancer. I am hoping she will make it to see the baby but she does not know she has it yet we have not told her she will know by Fri though b/c she is having a CT done to see how big it is. 

Emme--the cramping is a little more then light but it is no where near as bad as my 2nd day af cramps are. I have light cramping all the time the was a little worse last night and th night before but its ok right now. I have had no spotting and the HB is fine and I got an appt tomorrow so I am not as worried about it as I would be if I had to wait a few more wks for the appt. Sorry to hear about your x mil. I got my fx for your new mil to be just as good. Soo sweet about he baby shower. It is so nice that you work in a place that cares for your so much and supports you. The cramps ur having especially the back ach sounds like there is progression. . FX you are dilated more tomorrow. :hugs:

AFM--broke down and got some Zofren (generic). soooo much better. But took 2 days and 2 phone calls for the Nurse to call me back so they could call it in. :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

Monroe, Im scared of the same thing! The past two times I concieved I knew that I O late so we dtd about cd14 and on. This time I got a + opk on cd14 so I was shocked and we hadnt bd at all. We did last friday night (The afternoon I got the +) and every day after (Fri, sat, sun, mon, no bd yes, will bd tonight). Sooo hoping that we caught it. I had a glop of ewcm on sat (Sorry TMI :oops:) so Im thinking thats when I actually O. Its very encouraging to know that you have heard of people having MTHFR and they went on to have healthy babies :D Im hoping! Fx Thanks hun! :hugs:

Oh, and I am very sorry to hear about your MIL... thoughts and prayers for you xxx


----------



## kmp

NTAT, I will be thinking about you and praying your ultrasound goes well.

Monro, I will be high risk because I have kidney disease that i was diagnosed with in July 2011 (did I mention that was a great year! (sarcasm)

Got hcg beta on monday and at 13 dpo it was 136, so that sounded good to me. Got bloods drawn again today annd will find out results tomorrow. I think I will feel much better after betas are hopefully doubling and early scan on Monday. I am soo glad I pushed for it!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent news.... baby Haribo is doing just fine, measuring 6 weeks 6 days with a lovely strong heartbeat, I am over the moon and cannot believe it.
She checked to see if she could see a reason for the spotting but couldn't see anything so she thinks all is fine and it could be the clexane.

Next appointment is 3 weeks today - 31st Jan... she wanted me to be positive and wait. I'm happy to do so at the moment. Its going to be long month, lol.

I'll leave you with a much bigger picture of Haribo (who incidentally is called Haribo as its DH's favourite brand of sweeties and goes with our surname which begins with an H).

She's given us an EDD of 1st September <3


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/88A64D4F-C66D-4E48-9469-485F950A7C92-923-00000042056B2B10.jpg


----------



## monro84

mommylov--Sounds like you may have caught the egg. Usually when i get a + opk I O that days so no warning really. The cycle in Nov when I got pregnant we only did it 3 times that cycle and the first time was cd 7 so way to early the only ones that I can count is Cd 12 that in the AM and cd13 that evening around 10 or 11. He left at 4 the next morning to go on a hunting trip and even though we tried he did not finish since his mind was on something else. I was pissed. lol :dohh: I got a postive they day he left however I did not temp that morning b/c I got up so early and it would have been messed up anyways so it is possible I O'd on cd15. :shrug:

kmp--everything sounds good I have my FX for you and sending you some sticky dust:dust: 

NTAT--Thats great I believe this one is your rainbow baby. The appt in 3 wks will be so much better b/c you will have a such better US pic that will look like a little baby. :happydance:

AFM--been cramping off and on I am now thinking constipation b/c of the zorfran but this is only the 2nd day I hve not gone which is not uncommon for me when I am not pregnant but since I became pregnant I have gone almost every day until now. :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

KMP, yay for your betas and hope Monday they are steadily climbing!

Monro, I hope youre right! I have a weird feeling today. Almost gassy/achy,poopy(no 2 :oops:).. I dont want to get ahead of myself but these are good signs right? hahah Only 5dpo and Im fishing or ANYTHING to tell me If I am or not. I got my +opk last frida. We bd that night, sat, sund and mon and then havent since. I have been testing with cheapy o tests to see if I get a second surge just incase but noting so Im hoping that we covered it. Im not too familiar with the med you are taking but I know that as far as constipation goes, it def can come and go. My friend that had a mc in jan last year got preg 2 months later and told me about it coming and going for her. Factor your meds (I dont know what the side effects are) and Im sure it will throw you for a loop. No harm in asking the dr though if it really starts to concern you.

Newtoallthis, so gald baby is measuring fine and love Haribo too! heheh

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## monro84

Um... back from dr appt. Found out it was yesterday:blush::dohh:. I did the drinking sprite 1 hr before appt and in 15 min time frame too. Got nothing done today rescheduled for Mon at 10:30 I know I will be sick in that time frame b/c not suppose to eat anything before appt.


----------



## mommylov

aww man Monroe! I guess you werent meant to see bubs until Monday. He/she will just be that much bigger and better for you to see! :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

Kmp, my hCG at 13dpo was 94 so you're doing great!

NTAT, sounds like my freak spotting/bleeding, I bet you have a friable cervix like I did. Glad all is ok with your bean. 

Monro84, sounds like you are getting pregnancy brain already :haha: it'll get worse as time passes.

AFM, doctor appointment went great, I'm 2cm dilated 60% effaced. Doctor thinks I've had contractions and not really noticed. She said she thinks I'll go into labor on my own but just in case, she scheduled me for an induction Thursday, I have to be there at 6:30 a.m. to get admitted. So please send me lots of positive vibes/thoughts so I can go into labor on my own.


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Emme how exciting! Sending you tons of positive vibes lady as requested :)


----------



## kmp

Oh Emme how exciting! Best wishes for an easy delivery!!!

Got betas and after 48 hrs I went from 136 to 400 YAY!!! 

Been a little concerned with some pains, but will hopefully be relieved after the scan Monday FX


----------



## monro84

:mommylov--Yeah I know:dohh: but maybe I can get a good nub for some fun guessing. 

Emme--lol tell me about it. It has been pretty bad but this is the worst so far. :dohh: sending you labor dust:dust:. 

Kmp--Yay!! Those betas sound great so happy for you.:happydance:


----------



## mommylov

Got my bloodwork back for my progesterone this morning and it was at 10.12 which indicated that I ovulated. At first they said that I didnt need to take the Crinone (progesterone) but I said since I was on the boarder can I just take it to be on the safe side and they said to go ahead and start it tonight. Im hoping that being at 10.12 last night (Night of 6dpo) wouldnt affect implantation. Also, still hoping that we caught the eggy!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck mommylov. Sending you some baby dust :dust:


----------



## Nicki123

Yay for those betas kmp :) and good Luck mommylov. Fx everyone !

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## thurl30

mommylov good luck :hugs:

Emme how are you doing? sending you lots of positive vibes :hugs:

NTAT I love the pic, so pleased everything is going well, I have a feeling this is your time :hugs:

Monro I hope you're starting to feel a bit better now :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok, has anyone heard from beach recently? 

I have alot going on at the moment so I'm popping on here when I can, currently on CD26 and not so patiently waiting to O, it takes so long every month I just lose the will :dohh: I have a weekend of study ahead to try and make progress to getting up to date on my course, atleast that's a distraction from my non compliant ovaries!! 

Wishing you all a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Kmp- nice beta!!! Sounds like you're off to a good start.

Emme! WOW!!!! I can't wait to hear your birth announcement!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Emme - good luck hun, hope baby makes an appearance soon :dust:

Thurl - hope you O soon, :hugs:

kmp - nice beta numbers. Gl for your scan :flower:

Monro - happy 12 weeks, when is your next scan? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies!!!

Hope everyone is doing well and had a nice weekend :) 

AFM! POAS this morining (9dpo) and negative. I know it can still be a little early but Im hoping I just have a shy little bub.

Daily :dust: to you girls!!!


----------



## monro84

mommylov-don't worry I did not get my bfp till 11 dpo at 9 and 10 it was very very very light on a wondfo IC pink handle. And the very very light line started showing that evening at 9dpo evening pee works better for me. 

thurl--I felt ok Fri. and good Sat took no medicine for nausea either day. I took one yesterday and this morning kinda felt nauseas when I woke up. Hope O comes soon for you FX you don't have to wait much longer.:flower:

NTAT-Thank you:flower:. I have one today in about an hr. Since I missed my appt Wed:dohh: I have to do everything today. So get the GD test, prenatle blood work, pap, and US:happydance:. When does the 2nd tri start. I know some say 12 wks , 13 wks, or 14 wks. But 12 wks starts a new development period so I am going to say I am in the 2nd tri now. :happydance: Yay your 7 wks. Sending tons of Sticky :dust: your way. 

kmp--Sending tons your way also sticky :dust:

Emma--you have that sweet boy in your arm yet? 

I will try to upload a pic when I get back.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks! The last 2 I didnt get a BFP until about 14dpo so it may be a bit early for me but seeing as how those two didnt end up being fullterm pregnancies, Im scared of not getting a bfp by now :(


----------



## mommylov

Also, with being on Crinone (progesterone gel) since last friday, I cant rely on temps or symptoms either since I wont know whats causing them. Oh how I hate the 2ww :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sending you some :dust: mommylov for that BFP.

How did your scan, GD test and pap go Monro, hope you have a lovely scan pic to show us.

Emme-hope you have your baby now and are enjoying cuddles. 

AFM - starting to get anxious again and still over 2 weeks to go until my next scan. I think after mmc's, you can never totally relax. I am freaked out by cramps and twinges and then worried if I don't get any :wacko:
Been pondering on a private scan next week, or should I just wait it out, idk.


----------



## mommylov

newtoallthis... I hope the next couple weeks go by fast and you will be at your scan before you know it. I know, its terrible that we cant maintain the innocence we had before we had our losses and just go through pregnancy like others can. Its just going to be that much more rewarding when you are holding your LO :hugs:


----------



## monro84

12 wks 2 days but was measuring 12 wks 4 days. Heart rate 160 baby was not too active. jumped once and Opened its mouth 3 times playing with its hand I think. :cloud9: 

GD was normal, for some reason did not have a pap did not question it either. :winkwink: Go back in 4 wks to measure cervix since even though I do not have a septate anymore I am still high risk for shortening of cervix b/c of being born with a mullerian anomily. They said that at 16 wks they might be able to tell but it would still be iffy. So probable won't be able to find out till 18 to 20 wks thats if baby cooperates. :winkwink:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8215/8381572498_3656fb972e_z.jpg
12 wks 2 days heart rate 160 by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8381571040_b829eb6a88_z.jpg
12 wks 2 days heart rate 160 by monro15, on Flickr

This one is of the head and a hand is above the head. :cloud9:
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8044/8381569420_2bcc1aebd4_z.jpg
12 wks 2 days heart rate 160 by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## monro84

I have had a girl in a private facebook group for expecting in july guess at it and she has not been wrong yet and she said Girl.


----------



## mommylov

awwww cute pics Monro!!! <3


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lovely pics Monro :cloud9:

I think girl too  xx


----------



## monro84

I hope so my dh would flip though he is convinced it is a boy he says God would not do that to him or his daughter he said boy this time then next we will try for a girl. I know she would have him wrapped around her finger lol.


----------



## mommylov

heheh ... men always want a little mini-me <3


----------



## Nicki123

I will guess boy ... I mean I have no idea but I like to guess differently to the majority :)
The top pic was so clear Monro!

NTAT I also hope the time flies until your next scan x


----------



## sammihanvey

Hi there, I'm not sure if i'm doing this right but I've just read that you have had 5 losses and seen your scan pictures which are amazing. I'm Sam, I've had 3 losses in the past year the most recent was September when I was taken in and D and C carried out. I've just turned 43 and beginning to lose hope, well I was till I read some of the entries on B&B. My close friend who is 42 has just had her first and I'm keen to chat with ladies who have been through this too as no one really seems to understand how hard it is unless it's happened to them. I'm very happy for you, it must be amazing to see your little baby show up on the scan like that, I only wish it could happen to me :( x


----------



## mommylov

Sammi, Im so sorry for your losses. :( I have a friend who also had a healthy baby girl at 42 after thinking she couldnt have kids so please dont lose hope. I have had 2 losses myself.. my first ending in a D&C in july of 2012 then a natural in Nov of 2012. The girls here are very sweet and encoruaging and hope you can find peace and inspiration as I have here. :hugs: Have you gone through any kind of fertilty testing?


----------



## monro84

sammihanvey said:


> Hi there, I'm not sure if i'm doing this right but I've just read that you have had 5 losses and seen your scan pictures which are amazing. I'm Sam, I've had 3 losses in the past year the most recent was September when I was taken in and D and C carried out. I've just turned 43 and beginning to lose hope, well I was till I read some of the entries on B&B. My close friend who is 42 has just had her first and I'm keen to chat with ladies who have been through this too as no one really seems to understand how hard it is unless it's happened to them. I'm very happy for you, it must be amazing to see your little baby show up on the scan like that, I only wish it could happen to me :( x

I am so sorry you have gone through all that. I have had 5 (4 in 2011 and 1 in 2012 and then became pregnant with this one). I found out through a fertillity dr that I had a partial septate uterus that caused my 4 one which was also (twins/triplets concieved naturally). I had it resected in Dec 2011 and became pregnant July 4 but lost it on july 26 but I knew it was doomed b/c it was a very very late implanter and my hcg only got up to 51. I also felt that the septate was the reason and as soon as I became pregnant again and implated at a decent time then it would stick and this one is it so far.

I know of a lady that tried and tried to have a baby and gave up and at 45 she got pregnant on her own and carried full term. If your dr has not chosen to go ahead with fertility testing I would push the issue until that happens b/c I knew something was wrong with me and my old ob told me I am young keep trying it will happen I'm now 28 this was in 2011. You have to be your on advocate I pushed after the twin/triplet loss and he finnally refered me to the specialist. I found out about the septate and had it resected in less than a month from my first appt with him. They said that we could start back after a regular af which would had been March. So don't worry if you have not had any testing done b/c you can get things done pretty fast sometimes but you cannot be scared to ask question and demand answers. It also seems like you get pregnant easily so that is a good thing. I bet you will find answers soon and in less than a yr you will have/be pregnant with your rainbow forever baby.:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Welcome, Sammi! This is a great place to find support while you're trying to conceive after losses. Good luck to you on your journey...42 is definitely NOT too late, although it may take a bit longer!

Monro, I LOVE your scan pics! Congrats, and I'm so happy things are going well!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Sammi. Welcome to BnB. Ttc after miscarriages can be a lonely and frustrating place when people around you just don't know what it's like, so hopefully you'll be able to chat to lots of lovely ladies on here who have an inkling of what you're going through :hugs:
I am 36 and ttc#1, have had 5 losses and lots of tests. No answers yet but I'm crossing my fingers that this will be my year. I hope it is for you too. Have you been offered any tests?


----------



## mommylov

10dpo neg hpt this morning... feeling out :(


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies sorry its been so long! Its hard work looking after a baby lol!

Ok only been able to have a quick read at the mo so just wanted to say good luck to Emme. :hugs:

Ntat congrats hun im so pleased everything is going well. :hugs:

Monro i think boy for you, are you going to find out? :hugs:

Ok so quick birth story.... waters broke 1am on 1st, no signs before hand no BH, loss of plug etc. DH was saying im tired im not ready! Anyone would think he had to give birth!! Went to hospital they said looked like waters on pad they dont examine you due to risk of infection. They sent us home again for things to start or be induced at 8am on 2nd.

Didnt get any sleep that night as everytime i laid down i had another little gush of water, the following afternoon i had light contractions which got more regular though the night, again no sleep. Woke dh at 3am to say they were about 5min apart and i was going to have a bath, he phoned hospital to say we may be in soon and they said try and wait til 3 mins apart!

Anyway the bath spaced them out again so they went 10-15mins apart wish i hadnt had it. DH went to bed and i stayed up. By the time we were at hospital the next morning i was exhausted and we hadnt even started yet!

I think it was around 10am when i was examined and started on the drip i was only 1cm!! Couldnt believe it, but then cervix had been high and closed at last check so she said it was good progress. :shrug:

Well the drip was on low but by 11.10 the contractions were closer and lasting longer and i was asking for an epidural! Which i got just before 12.

They are definitely good, it did stop working later in the afternoon though and it had to be taken out and put back in again as only my legs were numb. We went through 3 midwife changes as we were there so long. Dh kept moaning he was tired/hungry etc im surprised i didnt slap him! He got given cups of coffee and a giant bean bag, i got sod all and was tied to the bed! :growlmad:

Eventually around 9.45pm i said i could feel pressure down below but they only check you every 4 hrs, so she checked at 10.20 and said i was fully dilated but baby had turned and her head was sideways!! :wacko:

She said you will just have to push harder!! Anyway she wanted to leave her an hour to see if she turned herself, so at 11.20 i started pushing but i could see from the midwifes face when she looked at babys heartrate it was not good, we tried pushing a few more times and i knew then we were headed for theatre 1 way or another. She left the room and dh said he could see everyone start running around the corridoors, next thing there was people in scrubs in the room saying episiotomy and forceps, possible c sect, this could happen that could happen, sign here!! Was scary, dh had to put on scrubs and i could see he was crapping himself.

We got into theatre and they numbed me up some more incase of c sect but midwife said he was confident he would get her with forceps. When he checked again she had turned and was face up, he turned her first, then he pulled and i pushed and she was out in a couple of minutes just after midnight on 3rd. She didnt cry for a bit they had to use bag and mask and were shouting shes fine just shocked. What seemed like ages but was prob less than a min she cried, they showed her to me then handed her to dh, and then she crapped all over him!! :haha:

The midwife said to me in recovery that she was sending my placenta off to be investigated as she had never seen anything like it before, said there was a normal placenta with a smaller 1 coming off it with its own vessels and chambers etc and i think she was thinking this had something to do with my miscarriages. :shrug: bet i never hear anyhting back about it.

When they did babys blood gases it showed that she had been highly stressed, the midwife came up to the ward after and said she was v confused as her heartrate had been fine til the end but her bloods showed she obviously had been stressed and its a good job she came out when she did!
Well it was 47 hours from when my waters broke to when she came out, thats a long time!

We were on the ward that night and the night after, so they could observe baby as i had antibiotics during labout cos of the waters being gone so long.
The ward was hard... another 2 nights of no sleep babies crying lights on and offand if you do manage to fall asleep they wake you for obs!! I cried!! Alot! Everyday for the first 4 days anyway! and im not an overly emotional person. 

DH went back to work last mon when she was 4 days old, that was really hard!! 1 tip make sure you have someone for the first week at least! I was emotional and in so much pain! My stitches were very swollen and i had monster piles from pushing! We tried BF but by the 2nd day i was bruised and in agony she was hanging off my nipple and getting fractious when i put her near and i was dreading it everytime. Plus i couldnt sit or get comfortable cos i was in so much pain! I started expressing and topping up with formula, and things got better. Plus they tell you if theyve lost more than 7% at 5 day weigh in they put you back in hospital... the thought of it made me cry, no point going back in there they were crap and didnt help you anyway!

Ive told everyone that im traumatised by the whole thing.....

But we have turned the corner this week, im starting to feel better and can actually sit down without crying out in pain. Now if we can just get her to be awake 11am - 3pm instead of 11pm-3am then we will be on to a winner!!

Oh and she is 12 days old with no name, cant agree, tbh i dont even know why im letting him get a say, it was me that was butchered! Anyway its looking like Eva or Cara/Kara....?

Sorry its so long guys.....

A few pics for you.....


Spoiler


----------



## lexi374

A few more....


Spoiler


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Lexi!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh Lexi, she is gorgeous!

Sorry your labour and the birth were so traumatic, it sounded awful but so glad she is here safe and sound.
I think everyone struggles with the first couple of weeks so please know that you are doing very well.

Thanks for your birth story and got the pics :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Lexi. Thanks for giving us all the details, I'm sure your spare time is precious so very nice of you to write to us! It makes me so happy, I'm off to see Prof Q on Monday and maybe one day I'll get a happy ending like you did. 

Your Baby girl is beautiful. I hope you decide on a name soon :) so glad you can sit down now (I'm wincing just thinking about it)

Mommylov, sorry about your bfn but keeping testing, there's still time.

Emme I am waiting on any news from you!

Hi everyone else :wave:

AFM, soooo glad I got my +opk just in the nick if time so I can go and see Prof Q next Monday. Hooray! X


----------



## lexi374

Good luck Nicki i hope she can help you too, ill stop by for updates! :hugs: x


----------



## Emmediva

Sammi, welcome to the thread, sorry you've had such a hard time. We're here for you.

Lexi, OMG the birth story sounds traumatic :nope: you've managed to scare me some... But your baby is gorgeous!!! OMG I'm in love :cloud9: she's adorable. Congratulations.

Nicki, good luck with ProfQ :flower:

AFM, I'm still here gang, today I left work at 2p.m. due to severe swelling on my feet :( I was planning to work till 5 but the swelling kept getting worse. I was allowed however to work from home so that's what I did and will work 1/2 day tomorrow. I need to save as much paid time off as possible. Baby is being stubborn, I guess he's going to make me get induced versus coming out himself :dohh: I've tried walking, evening primrose pills, even drinking cinnamon tea and nothing yet. I get some period like cramping but it goes away :shrug: so I'll probably be her updating y'all once I go into the hospital Thursday. Mom's driving in tomorrow night from Houston, so I'm glad she'll be here :thumbup:


----------



## monro84

mommylov--your not out yet. not till the witch shows there's still time:hugs:

lexi--great to hear from you so sorry on the birth experience but happy yall are both safe and sound now. Love the pics she is precious. :hugs: Yes I will be finding out but probably won't be till 18 to 20 wks unless I can sweet talk the dr on my next appt at 16wks to ck my cervix. But he said that since this last US looked so good that he did not feel the need for another at 16 wks :growlmad:. 

Nicki--Good luck Mon. are you going to try this month or do you have to wait till you see prof q . 

emme--sorry about the swollen feet but it is good you get to work from home. Tried sex :shrug: Hope he comes before tomorrow. :flower:

AFM--Got hip pain in my left hip joint since last night. I could not get comfortable b/c of it. No sickness really when I woke up this morning and so far since hopefully it stays that away.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Monro - no I can't try this month, the nk cells test could cause a mc if you get pg so they def advise you not to try. I will start ttc in Feb!! I have not been ttc since I last got pg (July 2012 I think?) and have very mixed feelings about starting up again...


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! So 11dpo today and - hpt but I think Im out. Went to the restroom to go do my crinone and when I wiped once there was a little bit of blood. I thought af should be here yet and I would think its too late for IB so I wiped again and again and there was nothing. I just sent a text to my dr about it to see if they still want me to use the crinone but I dont know whether to think its IB or af coming. I dont have the usual cramps I get when af in coming so Im a little hopeful but I dont remember having IB with my last 2 pregnancies either. Both of those I got a bfp on the day af was due which was about 14 dpo. So dont know what to think. :(


----------



## Emmediva

Hello ladies, just a quick post to let you all know Jonathan was born yesterday. This is my birth story before I forget... I woke up at 5:30 a.m. and called labor and delivery to let them know i was coming in, they gave me the go ahead. I took a shower and when I'd already changed I felt wet, turned out I had bled a little so had to take another shower and change my clothes. I got in a little late, came to get induced at 7:00 a.m. I was admitted and started on Pitocin, I asked the nurse if she could do the lowest dose and let my body try to do things natural. She advised that was fine but she need to follow doctors orders and would make sure 2mg was ok. Well doctor wanted 4mg so she upped the dosage. My mom arrived at that point, it was 9:00. I came in at 2.5cm dilated and 60% effaced, when they broke my waters things quickly progressed and I was 4cm 90% effaced. I tried to go with the pain of the contractions but they where getting stronger, and back to back. My husband kept asking if I was ok, I the pain was really bad, and saying he was very nervous and getting worse seeing me in that kind of pain. I got up, walked, got on the toilet to labor, and the pain kept increasing. As I was laboring on the toilet and trying to make it through each contraction, I asked myself if I really wanted to to do this again, the pain was so intense! Turns out with every contraction they increased the Pitocin! So I was 5.5cm and on 20mg Pitocin around 1:00 p.m. Tears where falling down my face, and that's when I knew I couldn't do it, I could not continue another 4.5cm of dilation, plus baby crowning and then pushing him out, there was just no way :cry: toughest decision I've had to make, I wanted SO BAD to have a natural birth and not use drugs, not get an epidural :( yet I had drugs to force labor and now was opting for an Epidural... I called the nurse and told her I needed them to do the Epidural, she asked me if I was sure and I said yes. Within an hour I had the Epidural and I was able to rest. I went to 8cm at 5:30p.m. but then stopped dilating, they kept checking and nothing... They upped my Pitocin to 24mg to try to get things going again, around 7:00 I was asked to push for a little bit since I still had a little of my cervix left, it was effaced but there was a last ring that would not let me progressed, so I pushed for a bit and they said I was ready for the real thing around 7:20 so they had me hold my knees and bear down. It was funny because i had my brother who has down syndrome in the room, head covered, rooting me on LOL, he kept saying push sister push :) Around 7:30 they placed a mirror in front of me and let me watch the baby's head crowning. I felt lots and lots of pressure but no pain :thumbup: it was so weird to see part of the baby's head coming through!! It gave me more motivation to push. At 7:57 Jonathan was born weighing 9lbs 2oz and measuring 22 inches long. He is perfect and healthy :cloud9: I only pushed for 1hour in total. When he came out it was really quick, in one push his head came and in the next his body followed. I had a 2nd degree tear, and the epidural did its thing cause I felt only pressure when the doctor put in 2 stitches, one near my urethra and one near my butt. When he came out they immediately placed him on me, I was crying, my husband was crying as was my mom and little brother. It was so emotional, just to see the little miracle out in the world, crying moving, so perfect. They cleaned him some and asked if I wanted to try to breast feed, well I told them my milk had not come in yet... They told me that getting him to suck on the nipples would help my milk come in, well we tried but nothing was coming out, so I gave him a bottle of formula. Then they took him and gave him a bath, swaddled him and have him back to me. My mom and husband were taking tons of pictures and videos. I can't upload any cause I'm on my phone but will as soon as I can. I was moved from the labor and delivery room to a recovery room around 9:30 and settled down. Only one person is allowed to spend the night so my mom is with me today and tomorrow night my husband will be here. They told me I would be here for 2 nights so will go home Saturday. The baby's blood sugar was a little low when he was born but after I gave him the bottle of formula it got better, it was checked at 11:45 again and then at 2:45, all good so they said they wouldn't check anymore. I am now resting and with my beautiful baby boy next to me in the nursery cradle :cloud9:


----------



## Jcliff

Emmediva said:


> Hello ladies, just a quick post to let you all know Jonathan was born yesterday. This is my birth story before I forget... I woke up at 5:30 a.m. and called labor and delivery to let them know i was coming in, they gave me the go ahead. I took a shower and when I'd already changed I felt wet, turned out I had bled a little so had to take another shower and change my clothes. I got in a little late, came to get induced at 7:00 a.m. I was admitted and started on Pitocin, I asked the nurse if she could do the lowest dose and let my body try to do things natural. She advised that was fine but she need to follow doctors orders and would make sure 2mg was ok. Well doctor wanted 4mg so she upped the dosage. My mom arrived at that point, it was 9:00. I came in at 2.5cm dilated and 60% effaced, when they broke my waters things quickly progressed and I was 4cm 90% effaced. I tried to go with the pain of the contractions but they where getting stronger, and back to back. My husband kept asking if I was ok, I the pain was really bad, and saying he was very nervous and getting worse seeing me in that kind of pain. I got up, walked, got on the toilet to labor, and the pain kept increasing. As I was laboring on the toilet and trying to make it through each contraction, I asked myself if I really wanted to to do this again, the pain was so intense! Turns out with every contraction they increased the Pitocin! So I was 5.5cm and on 20mg Pitocin around 1:00 p.m. Tears where falling down my face, and that's when I knew I couldn't do it, I could not continue another 4.5cm of dilation, plus baby crowning and then pushing him out, there was just no way :cry: toughest decision I've had to make, I wanted SO BAD to have a natural birth and not use drugs, not get an epidural :( yet I had drugs to force labor and now was opting for an Epidural... I called the nurse and told her I needed them to do the Epidural, she asked me if I was sure and I said yes. Within an hour I had the Epidural and I was able to rest. I went to 8cm at 5:30p.m. but then stopped dilating, they kept checking and nothing... They upped my Pitocin to 24mg to try to get things going again, around 7:00 I was asked to push for a little bit since I still had a little of my cervix left, it was effaced but there was a last ring that would not let me progressed, so I pushed for a bit and they said I was ready for the real thing around 7:20 so they had me hold my knees and bear down. It was funny because i had my brother who has down syndrome in the room, head covered, rooting me on LOL, he kept saying push sister push :) Around 7:30 they placed a mirror in front of me and let me watch the baby's head crowning. I felt lots and lots of pressure but no pain :thumbup: it was so weird to see part of the baby's head coming through!! It gave me more motivation to push. At 7:57 Jonathan was born weighing 9lbs 2oz and measuring 22 inches long. He is perfect and healthy :cloud9: I only pushed for 1hour in total. When he came out it was really quick, in one push his head came and in the next his body followed. I had a 2nd degree tear, and the epidural did its thing cause I felt only pressure when the doctor put in 2 stitches, one near my urethra and one near my butt. When he came out they immediately placed him on me, I was crying, my husband was crying as was my mom and little brother. It was so emotional, just to see the little miracle out in the world, crying moving, so perfect. They cleaned him some and asked if I wanted to try to breast feed, well I told them my milk had not come in yet... They told me that getting him to suck on the nipples would help my milk come in, well we tried but nothing was coming out, so I gave him a bottle of formula. Then they took him and gave him a bath, swaddled him and have him back to me. My mom and husband were taking tons of pictures and videos. I can't upload any cause I'm on my phone but will as soon as I can. I was moved from the labor and delivery room to a recovery room around 9:30 and settled down. Only one person is allowed to spend the night so my mom is with me today and tomorrow night my husband will be here. They told me I would be here for 2 nights so will go home Saturday. The baby's blood sugar was a little low when he was born but after I gave him the bottle of formula it got better, it was checked at 11:45 again and then at 2:45, all good so they said they wouldn't check anymore. I am now resting and with my beautiful baby boy next to me in the nursery cradle :cloud9:

Im so happy for you!!! Big sweet boy! Cant wait to see pictures, and enjoy every minute of this!! God bless you! I love these positive stories, they give me hope <3


----------



## monro84

Emme--so happy to hear that everything went ok it was not what you wanted but as long as both of you are doing good that is all that matters. Can't wait for pic's.:hugs:

Nicki--Well thats exciting your going to start back in Feb. I know the feeling about not being sure. I swear if anything happens to this baby I am not sure what I would do. I would probably take a very long break. Hope you find out somemore info at prof q's GL. :hugs:

Mommylov--Don't count your self out yet even late implanters can sometime make it :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations emme glad he is here safe and sound, cant wait for photos xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Emme :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Monroe, af came this morning. Dr wants me to start clomid on monday (Ive never taken it before... never thought it would get to that point :( ) and wants me in for an ultrasound on the 29th. Im just numb at the moment. I love my husband to death but when I say Im numb.. I just feel like Im going through motions at this point i.e. work, store, home, clean, sleep, etc. BD is the last thing on my mind. Just so tired of the dissapointment.


----------



## thurl30

Emme congratulations hun, you're a mummy :yipee: Can't wait to see pics, take care :hugs:

Mommy sorry af arrived, it's good you are getting some help though, and all the success stories on this thread provide hope :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## kmp

Monro those were great scan pics, I am sooo happy for you!!! I'm terrible at the gender guessing....

Lexi she is sooooo cute, beautiful eyes!! You scare me about the name thing as I feel like it is so important that I fear I won't be able to decide either and dh and I have a hard time agreeing on names especially girl. Also my brother and his fiance changed my nephew's name legally when he was 5 months old from Riley to Mason LOL

Emme, congrats and no one can fault someone getting an epidural with a 9 pound baby haha! Can't wait for pics! 

Both of your birth stories got me very emotional, I remember when you both were still ttc and now look....Just fantastic and sooo inspirational! 

AFM, my scan on Monday didn't really show anything but I was only 5 wk 1 day and actually less cause that is based off lmp and 28 day cycle. They schedules me for another scan in two weeks from then which is Tues jan 29. I have been off and on in terms of whether I feel this pregnancy is viable. I have gotten worried because I get pretty bad sharp pains on my lower left pelvic area (bikini line) at night and the pain has actually woken me up at night. I called the dr. today and they had me come in for more bloods so they will know if it is high enough that they will likely see something if they do an ultrasound next week instead. Although last night I was crying and convinced it was another ectopic, today I have read so much about round ligament pain and the fact that I only have pain if I am sitting or laying on one side. So for now I feel pretty happy, but seeing something in the uterus will give me all the relief in the world.


----------



## wookie130

Emmediva, huge congrats!!! I can't wait to see pics of your little man!

(Hey, if you're reading, or staying caught up on here as time permits, your milk may not come in for a few days after birth, and that's okay. The only thing your baby will need for the early days is your colostrum, the gold goo that comes out of your nips...and the more the breast is offered, the sooner your milk will arrive. It will literally only be a tiny amount of colostrum too, at first, and that's all he will need. Also, it is completely normal for BF babies to lose about 8-10 % of their birth weight within the first few days of BFing...but as you continue to feed every two hours or so, your little guy should be back up to his birth weight by day 10 or so. Just thought I'd pass that along, as I don't feel that hospital staff are always the best-trained in the art of BFing, and this lack of support is why so many women throw in the towel right away.)


----------



## Ladyfog

Big congratulations Emme! Glad Jonathan is here safe and sound. Don't feel bad about having drugs to help you through, it's important to do what feels right at the time, not what you think you should do - you don't know what it feels like until it actually happens!

Wookie, I was about to say exactly the same thing abou BF, your milk doesn't come in until 3-5 days after baby is born. if baby feeds and gets the creamy colostrum, that's all they need to start with and then your body will start to produce milk at about the same time as baby needs more. It doesn't look like anything's coming out but it is. My milk cam in at about 4 days I think but it I'm not exactly sure as I didn't get the engorgement that some people get (it was pretty non eventful really!) but I just fed Elsa whenever she wanted it and we managed to stay in tune with each other. I had a few days when literally all I did was feed (growth spurts when my supply needed to increase, you feed even when you think there's nothing in there and that tells your body to make more) but if you keep the faith that your body knows what to do you WILL produce enough. I'm still feeding her now and probably will for a little while yet, and it's now the easiest, loveliest thing :cloud9:.


----------



## Nicki123

So so so happy for you Emme :) looking forward to seeing the photos and thanks for sharing your story in detail. We love detail!

Mommylov...I am sorry you got AF, and that you're feeling so down. I totally understand, it's hard work, it really is. But I've heard a lot of ladies get lucky with clomid so I really really hope it works for you. Good luck 

Hi everyone else. Hope you're well, we've had loads of snow in London today so have been outside making the most of it.


----------



## mommylov

Emme congrats!!!


----------



## mommylov

Thank you Nikki! I too read the same thing and hope it works :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave:
Sorry I have been away so long. We sold our house in 6 days in December and it was nuts trying to get packed and moved to a house my husbands family owns that also had to be gutted for us to move in. My personal life has been crazy so I took a break from TTC! I tried to keep up with the thread but just got too far behind. 

I am going to try to read back, hopefully I don't miss anyone. 
Congrats on all the BFPs and births since I was last here!!!

Emme - Congrats! Can't wait to see pics! 

Lexi - congrats on your little one - the pics are so precious! I was laughing :rofl: when you said she crapped on DH after all his complaining at the hospital, MEN!!! 

Monro - so glad things are going well for you!!! Great scan pics! :happydance:

NTAT, kmp - congrats on your BFPs!!!

Wookie- happy 32 weeks! Gosh how time has flown, it won't be long for you! 

Ayclobes- not long for you now either! Hope you are feeling better! 

Mommylov - good luck on the Clomid! It does work for many girls! 

Nicki, Thurl, Soop - how are you girls doing? 

Ladyfog- glad Elsa is doing so well!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Beach. I have been wondering how you've been. And also haven't heard from Soop for a while wave: hello if you're there Soop)

I don't blame you for having a ttc break Beach - you've had a whirlwind of a life recently by the sounds of it. Are you all settled in now?


So I had my Prof Q apt today :) despite the snow causing havoc around the UK I made it to Coventry! I didn't actually see Prof Q but the other consultant who runs the clinic - Prof Jan Brosens (or Prof B as he shall now be known). He was lovely, he said my lining was a little thin but not too bad (tbh I reckon I'm only 6dpo so understandable) and then did the biopsy. Ouch! It hurts for 10-15 seconds, it's bearable but definitely eye watering, but soon passes.

Results take 4-6 weeks, even if my nk cells are normal he is recommending taking progesterone from about 7dpo, and clexane (?) anyway. He was def anti aspirin, especially before a BFP, which was interesting as I've def heard others say this as it interferes with implantation, but i know some people say to take it from ov! Another case of conflicting advice that us ladies have to deal with.

On my way on to Stoke now, staying in a hotel tonight as have a work do tomorrow. Just want to go home and see DH though. Ah we'll, will see him tomorrow <3


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Beach :hi: missed you, hope you're all settled now in the new place.

Nicki - glad its all done for you hunny. Time to chill now and the long wait for results :dohh:
Prof Q is anti aspirin too hence why I'm on the clexane. She wanted to put me on progesterone from 7dpo too but when I mentioned DH's low sperm count, she changed her mind as apparently progesterone can make it harder to get a BFP. Something to think about?

AFM - I'm going out of my mind with worry. Had mild cramping last night and this morning and now I'm bleeding again. Lightly, but heavier than last time and its made its way out on to my knickers this time. 
I have made a docs appt for tomorrow and am hoping they can refer me to EPAU as I cannot wait until the 31st for my next scan.
Hoping and praying that little beanie is still ok in there but I'm rapidly losing hope :cry:


----------



## Nicki123

Oh so sorry NTAT :hugs: so scary isn't it, so many ups and downs. I am hopeful everything is fine, but I know you won't be able to relax until you've had a scan. I don't know how other EPUs work but the one I go to is just a pop in service, you can often wait for hours but at least you know you'll get seen eventually. There is no way you can wait til 31st! Thinking of you :hugs:

Re progesterone, Prof B said to start taking it from about 7dpo so about when you'd expect implantation. I'd not heard about it getting in the way of a BFP before... Did Prof Q explain how/ why this is?


----------



## NewToAllThis

No, it was on the telephone conversation we had about my results and it was a bad line so I struggled to hear parts of what she was saying.
She just asked about how long it takes me to get pregnant generally and so I said a while due to DH having a low sperm count and she said that she normally suggests progesterone from 7dpo but would recommend me not too given the circumstances as it can be harder to get a BFP :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

NTAT, sending sticky vibes your way and hope that everything is ok.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! Not quite settled yet, we are only living at my husbands family's house only temporarily until we find something. So another move on the horizon for me UGGH!!!

Nicki - glad you got in for your appt today. I really hope you get some answers. This process is soooooo frustrating!

NTAT - I know exactly how stressed you are so I am sending you a super BIG hug! :hugs: and saying lots of prayers that everything is okay. Last time I had bleeding I read a lot of posts where women had bleeding and ended up carrying to full term, hope that's the case for you too!!!


----------



## BeachChica

NTAT -just checking to see how your appointment went today. :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Beach - yes frustrating it is! It has been nearly 3 years of ttc for me now, in some ways the time has gone really quickly but I never thought we'd be in the same boat after all this time.

I hope you haven't had to unpack all of your boxes Beach so you can just move them again.

Those of you who remember PATIENTLY might like to know she is 30 weeks pg and expecting a little girl :) She is keeping away from BnB for now but will try and pop back after her LO has arrived to tell everyone about it.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Beach - my scan is at 11.10am this morning - nervous is an understatment!

Nicki - we have been TTC for 3 and a half years so I know how frustrating it is.

Excellent news about Patiently, I have wondered about her over the past few months, she had a really tough time with her family etc so its wonderful news that she is expecting.

In two hours or so, I should know if little Haribo is ok. The bleeding has almost gone again now so hoping it was just a blip but as I've had so many negative experiences at EPAU, I can't shake the impending sense of doom. I'm sure you all know where I'm coming from with that.

Thanks for your support girls, I really appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Well, to my immense relief Haribo is still going strong and measuring exactly 8+4.
My first time for a successful tummy scan too :happydance:

I am over the moon as you can imagine. The EPAU lady was talking to me afterwards and I was watching her lips move but didn't take anything in. Think I was in shock :haha:

Due date has moved to 31st August but I reckon it'll change again by 12 weeks.

Thank you all for your support and words of encouragement - very much appreciated!

Oh and here is a very grainy Haribo 


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/21AA5FF6-A0A4-47E7-A9FC-FAC2744D0CDC-250-00000016A373B2A1.jpg


----------



## lexi374

Yay new so pleased for you x

Thats great news about patiently! :thumbup: x

Nicki hope you get some answers from prof q x

Beach youve had a busy old time of it, hope you find yourselves a lovely house soon x

Afm seriously sleep deprived..... baby likes to wake up at bedtime til 3am! Last night was the worst she was crying loads. I dont know if she just hates her crib or its colic/wind. Am going to try infacol and speak to hv next week. x


----------



## monro84

mommylov--so sorry af got you. Be careful on clomid though you might get 2 or 3 instead of 1. :winkwink: Don't know from experience but I heard it works pretty good. Do you do opks or do you temp? GL. :hugs:

thurl--I see you caught the O but have you asked the dr why it keeps getting later and later or is that a symptom of pcos? GL 7dpo today. Do you plan on waitng for af to hopefully not show or are you testing soon. :happydance:

kmp--praying this is your sticky baby. did you get the blood test back yet? :hugs:

Wookie- I believe you and Ayclobes are next:winkwink:

Nicki--gl hope you get some answers:hugs:. 

beach --thank you. thats great about the selling your house so quickly. Hope you find one soon. :thumbup:

NTAT--congrats about seeing your little one.:happydance:. I know I felt doom and new I was having etopic around 5 wks . Luckly I have had no bleeding. were they able to find out what the reason for that is. Have you ever been checked for mullerian anomilies, Like bicornate uterus? Just a thought. Its rare but it can cause that especially when its around the time for af. did they tell you what the hb was. so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

NTAT - popped into your journal to see the great news, I am super happy for you!!

Nicki - its been about 3 and half years for me too :cry: and I am getting OLD!!! Ugh! We HAVE to get our rainbows eventually right!!!??? When when sold and had to pack up our house I tried to pack things in a 6 month box (if I wasn't going to need them for a while) and a current box if I was going to need it. To prevent having to repack a whole house again (which was just awful!). I only have a few things now... like 4 dishes, 4 glasses, etc so hopefully we don't get any guests for dinner or realize that something I packed in the 6 month box is something I need! :shock:

Lexi - hope you can get her on a regular pattern soon so you can get some rest.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Monroe! I know I thought the same thing re multiples. Funny thing, when I went to pick up the clomid, the pharm said that I needed to take 3 a day... thats 150mg/day! I said Um that doenst sound right and told him this is my first time on it. Turns out that they had it wrong and changed it to 50/mg a day. I said that god I asked... Im not trying to be the next octo-mom with 8 babies! heheh I have a scan this coming tuesday to see where my follicles are at and hopefully we catch a nice healthy eggy this cycle! :)


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone, 

Had such a busy week again I haven't had time to come on here, sorry for being behind with all the news :flower:

NATA so so happy to hear how well your little haribo is doing, love your scan pic! :happydance:

Nicki I will pop over to your journal to catch up on how your appt went, hope all went well and you're doing ok :hugs: I am absolutely delighted to hear that patiently is 30 weeks pg, I last spoke to her in her journal when she got a bfp, but as she disappeared I was concerned that something had gone wrong again, please pass on my cheers to her x

Beach lovely to hear from you, sounds like you have been very busy! congrats on moving house :hugs:

Lexi sorry to hear about the sleep deprivation, I can't offer any advice but I hope things settle down soon :hugs:

Monro... nearly 14 weeks! :yipee: There is no point asking the docs about my ovulation, all they say is that I have pcos and that's that! still, atleast I'm ovulating on my own, I guess that's a good sign. I am having very different things happening in this 2ww, my boobs started to get sore from 4dpo and are now really painful, my cp is very different too, I'm don't think it's that I'm pg, but if I'm not pg I hope it means my hormones are balancing out a bit :)

:hi: to anyone else I have missed :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Oh and mommylov good luck with the Clomid :thumbup:


----------



## buttercup_82

Hi ladies, sorry if this has already been asked but I could use some advice. I have just miscarried at 14 (2nd mmc) last week, had delivery then d&c, haven't had much bleeding and seem to be feeling ok (physicall anyway).

I have a DD (16 months) and in 2010 I had a mc at 11 weeks (lighted ovum). With that mc I had ALOT of bleeding, pain and ended up with a d&c then too. We conceived our beautiful DD on the next cycle - so basically I was pregnant 6 weeks after as my AF arrived 4.5 weeks after d&c.

So basically, I have had 3 pregnancies in 3 years more or less. My consultant, and various docs and nurses at hospital said it would be ok to ttc straight away, just wait til I get my AF first. My GP said wait two cycles (just to let u know this was by phone as I haven't actually seen her since mc).

I would just be grateful for some advice or similar stories? I know I conceived right away after first mc, but I wonder is that because I wasn't as far on and it was my 2nd preg when ttc. But on the other hand, I think I lost way more lood that time. Sorry for the essay - grateful for any thoughts :)

Thanks xo


----------



## mommylov

Thanks thurl! Hope you get your rain ow baby don! Xx


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Thurl - I hope this is it for you! 

Butter - welcome and sorry for your losses. Many girls have gotten pregnant the first cycle after a MC, and I heard that you are actually more fertile during that time. In my experience my doctors have always told me to wait at least 1 cycle just to make sure things get back to normal down there. Just do what feels right.


----------



## Nicki123

Happy Friday everyone!

Thurl, I can't help but get a teensy bit excited for you!! When are you going to test?

Mommylov I really hope clomid works out for you.

Lexi lovely to hear from you, I hope you get a bit more sleep soon!

Beach, good packing skills you have there! I would've ended up throwing things randomly into boxes but you have a good system.

Butter :hugs: so sorry for your losses. My Dr always advised me to wait 3 months after each mc but from what I read in the Internet, there really is no physical reason to wait that long. My last pg came the month after a chemical pg and I have heard a lot of people say you're more fertile after a mc. I would say do whatever feels right for you, I always felt the need to get straight back to it but some people probably need to give themselves time to come to terms with it etc. good luck :hugs:


----------



## buttercup_82

Beachchica and nikki, thanks for your replies, and I'm sorry for your losses also. I just realised after posting this, that this thread is for ttc#1 so I'm sorry about that. I think we will know when time is ready, just hoping that one cycle is ok physically, then can think about emotionally too. Really hope this year brings happiness for us all, and lots of healthy babies :) thanks again xo


----------



## Neversaynever

Oh lordy I'm so sorry I haven't been on here for so long ladies :blush:

I barely have time to scratch my own arse these days :dohh:

Welcome to the new ladies :hugs: sorry you're here

NTAT...woop :winkwink:

Nicki..hope you get some answers from your biopsy :hugs: say hi to patiently for me too

Thurl..how're you?

Already I've forgotten what I was going to put :wacko:

Beach...2013 has to be your year right?

Wookie...almost there :happydance:

Emme...congrats on Jonathan's safe arrival and I echo wookie and LF

LF...how're you? When's Elsa's appointment?

Buttercup...some people say wait three cycles, some say one. My rainbow was conceived after an early loss without AF in between. Do what's right for you..I don't believe you will get pregnant if your body isn't ready after a loss :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else

Love, :hugs: :dust: and whatever's :winkwink:

XxX


----------



## thurl30

Buttercup sorry to hear about your losses, I think it's down to you as to when you start ttc again, I have heard lots of success stories with people ttc straight away, good luck :hugs:

Nicki thanks hun, I don't feel excited though, my boobs are getting less and less sore so I have a feeling I'm out again, soooooo frustrating, I have tested for the last 3 days but bfn's. Hope you're having a great weekend :hugs:

Never lovely to hear from you, sounds like you are being kept busy :) I'm pretty much the same as always, I have ovulated for the last 3 cycles so that's a start :thumbup: How is little Louis doing? and how is life as a mummy? (apart from being too busy to scratch your arse :haha:

Can I ask the group for some help please? Could someone who likes interpreting temps have a look at my chart and see whether you agree with my ovulation date? I'm not convinced that I did ovulate on CD30, I think it was later, but I can't work it out :dohh:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

By temps i would guess cd30 x

Baby has a name only took 3 weeks lol.... Neve Catherine x


----------



## thurl30

Ahh Lexi what a lovely name :flower: Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## wookie130

Lexi- Love her name!

Thurl- I would agree that it looks like you O'ed on CD 30...


----------



## thurl30

Thanks for looking at my chart ladies, I feel better knowing that you think it's CD30, I was concerned that it took a few days for my temp to rise significantly, and as FF puts me at 11dpo today and my temp hasn't dropped today like it normally does, I thought perhaps I ov'd a day or two later.

Wookie happy 33 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thurl - I have no idea about temps sorry so no use to you.

Lexi - Neve Catherine, what a beautiful name. Can we see some pics please?


----------



## Nicki123

Lexi - that's a really pretty name. Worth waiting for the right one.

Never - always lovely to hear from you. Hope Louis is doing well.

Thurl - damn symptoms getting hopes up. Grrrr. I hope you're ok, will still keep my fx for you.

Happy 33 weeks Wookie. Not long now :)

Hope everyone had a fab weekend. 

Next week I have my appointment at st marys for more sticky blood tests, also AF is due to arrive any day which means a new cycle and we will be back on the ttc wagon. Feeling a mixture of excitement and 'I really can't be arsed with it' - hopefully the excitement will win out. X


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Nicki, I guess you never know for sure :) I can't believe it's almost time for you to start ttc again, that flew by! I definately think the excitement will win, especially once you actually get in to it again, I'm definately excited for you :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, just wanted to send everyone :dust: :)


----------



## monro84

mommylov--wow good catch with the clomid. good luck with scan tomorrow :flower:

thurl--chart looking good. I would day cd 30 b/c I have had charts that have done the same as yours and i questioned whether it was corret but it was when af came on time. GL:hugs:

butter--So sorry you have gone though that. My first pregnancy was a Blighetd ovum too. I also had a d&c but at 10 wks but was meausring 12. I bleed alot after the d&c like I was mc'ing on my own. I was told to wait 2 wks after d&c to dtd I asked the dr if there were any other reasons that I needed to wait instead of dating purposes and the lining might not be as thick and could cause an early loss, and emotional reasons. He said no So I asked if I was ok with all of those could I start trying again he said yes. So as long as you follow your hcg down with blood test or hpt's to 0 or neg or close to 0 (keep in mind it takes longer to go out of urine then blood). You are not suppose to be able to ovulate with hcg still in your system but it can happen. I think it happened to me b/c after my d&c I was temping and I had a sustained rise 21 days after it. I had a positve hpt 2 days before and a neg blood test a week after the day I supposedly O'd. However I did not receive my next bfp till 4 months later. but I do think your are more fertile after MC or D&c. But its up to you to know your body and know if your ready. :flower::hugs:

lexi--love the name:flower:

Nicki--hope the witch arrieves soon. :winkwink:


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Monro - am waiting in St Mary's hospital right now for another lot of tests. I had a cry last night as I had to fill in a really detailed questionnaire about my mc history and scans and it was the third time I've recounted it in a week. I also came across the pic From the scan i got done privately when I was going through my notes. It will be nice to have the last lot of tests over with.
Thankfully AF hadn't quite started yet but as soon as the scan is done it can arrive! Then it's a case of here we go again...let the ttc commence!


----------



## oyinkan

Hello ladies,love this thread so much cos it you people that can understand what am goin through right now.Had 2 mc within a year(2012) and got married in july 2011.had my 1st mc @ 4month in march and 2nd mc @ 3month in Oct:sad: and am on CD9 using my OPK and d test line is showing and I have been BDing am hoping for the best in this 2013 with BFP.:flower:


----------



## BeachChica

NSN  so good to hear from you. How is it being a mommy? Settled into a route yet with Louis? :baby:

Thurl  I think your chart looks great and I agree with O date that FF is showing. Was CD 30 the only day you had EW CM? Usually you get that a couple days before O so maybe you Od a couple days later?

Lexi  I love the name Neve Catherine!!

Nicki  what kind of testing are you having now? Thinking of you! :hugs:

Oyinkan  Welcome to the thread and so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Well ladies I am 15 DPO, which is an unusually long cycle for me as I typically have an 11 LP. Last night I decided to take a HPT and got a VERY faint second line (you can hardly see it really). I posted the pic below for you girls to see what you think. I repeated the test this morning with FMU and it was just as faint. Not sure whats going on as my temps are still up but I have absolutely no symptoms at all.
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wookie130

Beach...that's a + hpt there. Looks like a definite BFP! You didn't get a trigger shot or anything that could leave you with a bit of hcg in your system, did you? If not, you're most definitely pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Wookie - No I haven't had anything or even really taken anything this time around for that matter. I have been pretty lax with all my vitamins and everything. I am just so confused why it would be so light!!?? I will test again in a couple days.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wow, beach - tentative congratulations to you. That is a definite second line. Sending you sticky dust :dust:

Nicki - I've replied in your journal hun but big hugs :hugs:

Oyinkan - so sorry for your losses but welcome. This is a great place for support :hugs:

:hi: Wookie


----------



## Nicki123

I can see the line Beach, sometimes it's hard to pick up on photos but its def there!*
I know the anxiety of getting a line that's not as strong as you like. All you can do it test again tomorrow (or the day after if you can bear to wait that long) and see if there is any progression. I have all my fx that there is! :dust:

Hello oyinkan :wave: sorry for your losses, hopefully it will help talking to us ladies as we know what you're going through :hugs: FX for your BFP soon!

Afm - well I thought the primary purpose of today's tests was Thromboelastography (or TEG) which detects clotting abnormalities that Aren't conventionally detected. I think the test is just done at St Mary's. But I also*had another 3D scan. The good news was my ovaries looked good, they have looked slightly PCO in the past but not today and There was a corpus luteum on the right ovary from ovulation.*Unfortunately there is something on the left hand side of my uterus that they can't quite make out - either a polyp or fibroid or maybe scarring from having had 5 erpcs. The doc wants to do a hysteroscopy to find out, and the waiting time for this is 8 weeks. It is done under general anaesthetic in day surgery - If its a fibroid or polyp they'll remove it at the time, if its damage from the ops they'll put in some coils and hormones which they'll take out 4 weeks later.*

I have an apt on 13th March for repeat bloods and then an apt on 23rd April to go over all the results. 23rd April ... It felt like it was just New Year and now I'm wishing a third of the year away. It's going to be 3 months before ttc can start again :(

I was feeling very grumpy and frustrated earlier as i'd just got myself psyched up for getting back on the ttc wagon but am feeling a bit better now - as it has been pointed out, best to get this all sorted out now before getting pg again, it's gives the next one an even better chance.*

I am off to make a strong coffee! The giving up can wait a bit longer now :)*


----------



## lexi374

Wow congratulations beach will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Maybe its light because it was a late implanter? :hugs: x


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, well appt went ok. They saw two 1 cm follicles on the right side and saw a bigger one on the left. I forget what the size was on the left. She said that it was less than 2 cm on the left which she would like to see it at 2 and she said that I can get there within the next few days. She thinks I will ovulate on or before friday. She gave me an estrogen patch that I have to wear for the next 4 days or until I ovulate. Endo lining was at 7 and she wanted to see it at 10 again said that I still had a couple of days to see if it got to that point but I think the estrogen should help with that too if I understood right. So in a nutshell, EVERYTHING is borderline. Sigh. I dont know how I feel about this... I told dh that I feared havign another apt with bad news and he said well this wasnt BAD news, just not great news. Looks like I am going to O from the left and I just hope that follicle grows and my endo lining thickens up. She also advised against pree-seed. I dont know why but she wasnt happy when I told her that I had used that in the past. Since I didnt use it with my 1st pregnancy, Im hoping that I will be able to get pregnant without it again. I just felt like I needed it since all the procedures and everything. She also wants to run a progesterone test on me 7 days after my + opk again this cycle. She also wants me to use the crinone again so we'll see. 

Daily :dust: to you all!


----------



## kmp

Beach I never see faint lines on the screen and I see that!! Oh god how I hope this is it for you!! fx so tightly!

Lexi as everyone said that is a beautiful name!

Nicki, believe me I understand. After my ectopic that lasted from my lmp of october 1 2011 until January 30 2012 I had to have an hsg in feb and than a hysteroscopy/laparoscopy in march and then another hsg and laparoscopy in may and THEN had to wait for healing time to ttc!!! Every time he told me a few months I wanted to scream at him as the thought was unbearable! My only advice is don't look too far ahead, look toward each goal separately. My saving grace was that I didn't know before exactly how long it would end up taking. If you told me in December 2011 that I wouldn't be pg again until now, I would have had to been locked up!! One more thing I know you mentioned, but knowing something has been "fixed" will make you feel much better about your next pregnancy. If I had not had my surgeries I would think this time was no different than the others, but if it is a large fibroid and it is removed that could account for your losses and fixing will hopefully get a happier ending.

Afm I am very, very happy today! I had my first appt. with my high risk dr. and actually had an abdominal ultrasound, my first ever! I did not think at 7 weeks they could do it, but sure enough saw and heard heartbeat in the 130's and I am measuring exactly 7 weeks which was 7 weeks 2 days from lmp, but 7 weeks is exactly when i thought I o'ed. So yep Christmas Day did it! Due date is now Sept 16 instead of 15th and he is gonna see me EVERY 2 WEEKS with a scan every 4 weeks! I guess kidney disease has one advantage...


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi girls...sorry I've been MIA, just got to the point of feeling v blah about it all, just had the 1 yr date of the 2nd loss and have had that whole "we haven't moved on since then" feeling. Just nothing happening at all! Dh tried to say it's a lot for my body to bounce back from. Tried quite hard this month, again, so hoping for good news. Cd31 today and so far no af...hoping she stays well away after a random early af last month (cd25).

Anyway....Beach I can see the 2nd line too, that's great news! I hope the next test shows more for you.


Nicki, sorry you have more ttc delay but I hope the procedures sort everything out, once and for all x


Lexi, yay I love the name! Well done on settling on one, hope it feels right and that you are getting some rest. How are you finding everything? More pics pls, those last ones were gorgeous. How are your parents, btw?


And Emme, yay congrats!! I'm so pleased everything is well, thanks for sharing your story. Pics pls! :hugs:


Thurl, I hope you aren't out hun xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Ntat, fantastic about the scan, lovely news. Kmp same to you hun xx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - here's the morning test. There is definitely a 2nd line but it's light!! What do you girls think? It was a late O and looks like late implantation for me this month :wacko: Here we go again...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommylov

Congrats beach!!!! I see it too!


----------



## wookie130

Beach, you're definitely pregnant. My advice to you would be to go get beta hcg tests done...one today, and then one on Friday, so see if your hcg levels are moving in the right direction. It's faster than just "waiting and seeing", and it's far better to go off the levels, rather than faintness/darkness of lines on pregnancy tests. Pregnancy tests are merely DIAGNOSTIC...they don't tell you how pregnant you are, nor do they predict an impending miscarriage or chemical pregnancy. They merely tell you if you're pregnant or not. Often, the lines do get darker the more concentrated your urine is, or the more hcg is present in your system, but sometimes they don't either. I find that the dye used in the FRER are not as dark as they used to be, for example. Getting your hcg levels drawn at the lab would be the way to go for your piece of mind, seriously. All it takes is a phone call to your doctor, request that they test your levels, and drive for a quick poke today and Friday. 

Good luck...I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Sooperhans

I agree with Wookie, to get your betas done and you'll know the score more than the hpts will tell you x


----------



## notoptimistic

beach - I also agree with the above advice about getting your betas checked. Trying to analyze the darkness of lines on those hpts is going to drive you crazy. 

soop - Sorry about the one year mark. Have you guys thought about going to a reproductive endocrinologist (assuming you haven't already)? I saw an RE after one year passed since my last miscarriage and he evaluated me for both recurrent miscarriages and general infertility since it had been a year and I wasn't able to get pregnant again. Ended up having to do some clomid/iuis then eventually IVF but it was worth it because I am now 15 weeks and 5 days pregnant. The natural way just stopped working for me after that second miscarriage.


----------



## mommylov

Soop, I totally understand how you feel. This is my first round on Clomid (50mg) and I too am terrified that I will not be able to conceive naturally again after mc#2. My folli scan didnt go great yesterday.. not bad but not great. I read nottoop's journal and its really inspiring to know that you are not alone in this journey. Science has come a long way and hopefully you will get the answers you are looking for and have your rainbow baby. :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Notop and mommylov, thank you x I'm going to go back to the doc either Feb/March, they said I can't have any investigation until 2 years of trying has past. So I will go then and pester them. Notop that is great news you have got that far along, I'm really happy for you. I might try to pop over to your journal too for inspiration x
Mommylov I hope the Clomid does the trick for you. I haven't had whether my follicles are working or not. I had a scan a while ago, but it was at a point in my cycle where they wouldn't have been any. I had a 21day blood test and was told that was normsl....who knows. Holding out for this month but not sure what to think. I've been feeling really hot and have lower back ache...but no sore boobs or anything. Which is weird, consider I'm technically due af tomo! Hmmmmm.

That's great news about Patiently, btw x


----------



## wookie130

What's going on with Patiently? I must have missed the update?


----------



## mommylov

Soop, I was in the same boat with my first dr. A little history... got preg the first time and had a miss mc at 8 wks and a d& c 2 days later. The dr said to come back after which I did and she cleared us to try again 2 months later. Fell preg again but this time she ran a qual blood test and said I wasnt. I was late and no af and litterally 15 +hpt.. digis and reg. She lied to me and told me she ran a beta the second blood test. Went to the er that night because I had some mild cramping and they were able to see what she did and told me that she did another qual. She told me I was not pregnant and never was and to call her in two weeks if I didnt get my period. The er said I was pregnant but it was very early (3-4 weeks). Found a new dr (my dr now) and told her my story and she felt awful and ran all sorts of blood work and tried to give me prgesterone but it was too late and I mc that next week. Normally they tell you that they dont do any kind of testing or monitoring until after you mc 3 times or if your are over 35 (Im 32) but since I was devesated from everything my dr is monitoring me closely and said "We will get you pregnant with a healthy lo and go full term". The point I make is some drs go by the book and others really understand what we are going through and try and help us acheive our dreams. Is there anyway you can try and talk to your dr or maybe look into changing to one that will hear you out? I really hope you get your rainbow baby soon!! xx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Wookie - patiently is currently about 30 weeks pg and doing well :) I have been messaging her on fb but she is steering clear of BnB for the time being.

Soop! So lovely to hear from you, I've often wondered what you're up to. Totally understand why you've been staying away a little bit. I hope pestering the dr pays off I really do :hugs:

Beach-ditto what the ladies say about beta blood tests. When it's too early to see a hb on a scan its the only way really of putting your mind at rest. Fx for you.

Glad te apt went well Mommylov :)

Thanks for the kind words kmp, Hi everyone else :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Nikki and I really hope you are able to get things sorted out. Its a bummer to have to wait to ttc but its great that they are trying to really make sure you are able to have a healthy lo and pregnancy. Sending you lots of sticky dust and good thoughts for everything to go smoothly :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - called the dcotors office - they want to do betas today and again on Friday. I'm excited, but nervous. We will see what's going on. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## wookie130

Best of luck...it's the fastest, and best way to tell which way this is going so far, Beach. I wish you nothing but the best, and I pray that your levels skyrocket from today until Friday. If they don't, and you're headed for another miscarriage, it was truly better that you found out now, rather than finding out after the idea sinks in a bit more. I know that since you've experienced recurrent losses, you are already guarding your head and heart, and expecting the worse. :hugs: Sometimes that's the best we can do for ourselves in our position.


----------



## mommylov

Beach... sending pos sticky vibes hun and really hoping this is your rainbow baby! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Wookie - so true, those of us that have experienced a loss are a bit more tainted when it comes to getting excited about BFPs. It's hard not to expect th worst. I just keep telling myself that it has to work out sooner or later right??? Hopefully the Betas will come back good.


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone, tried to have a proper catch up with everyone while Elsa's having her morning nap. Sorry I've not been around, I've been lurking but not always time to post! 

NTAT - amazing news about your scan. So glad that everything looks like it's going to plan. Just take each stage at a time and hopefully you'll be holding your baby in a few months time! :flower:

Nicki. - Glad you are getting some tests and can completely understand the frustration. Hopefully these tests will mean that you can get the help you need to make your next pregnancy your rainbow. Hang on in there!

Thurl - :flower: lots of :dust: to you.

Soop - you are always so positive and lovely on this thread and I wish so much that you fall pregnant again soon. I'm sorry you're finding it hard :cry: Anniversaries are so tough, but it does always feel a bit better when they pass. I can completely relate to feeling a 'delay' in moving your life on. Maybe while you're trying you could give yourself a new non baby related project to do? We renovated and moved into our house (I'm not suggesting anything that big!) but it helped to look back on that horrible year knowing that it wasn't all about our losses. Anyway, lots of :hugs: and fingers crossed for 2013!

Beach - Yay! :happydance: There's definitely a line there - I often can't see a faint line on the laptop but I can see yours! Fingers crossed for your betas.

Wookie - getting there now - 33 weeks! Only 4 weeks until you'll be considered full term! You all ready?

Emme - How are you getting on? Hope Jonathan is giving you lots of joy and a little bit of sleep :winkwink:

Buttercup - I think you're body falls pregnant when it's ready again. As long as there's no infection risk from DTD then if yo want to try, do. My body has always taken a little while to get back on track so it's dictated to me when we'll get pregnant again. 

Oyi-Welcome, and sorry for your losses. This is a group of lovely, strong, positive women and you'll get lots of support here :hugs:

Lexi - lovely name, glad you got there in the end :winkwink:. We've had times when Elsa's sleep pattern just changes, but it normally goes back again - being awake at night is hard though! I always think that as long as Elsa is clean, fed and warm enough there's probably nothing much that I can do and just ride the storm. Could she have wind? Or be brewing a poo? Sometimes that wakes Elsa up, and did especially when she was tiny. Hopefully the HV will be able to help.

NSN - been lurking in your journal, will post there when I get a moment :flower:, but you know what that's like!

Sorry if I've missed anyone - :hugs: and :flower: to you all!

AFM and Elsa, we got a date for Elsa's op a few days ago - it's on the 21st Feb. We've got to head to GOSH on the 20th for pre-op tests (about 4 hours of them!) and then she'll be admitted at 7.30 the next morning. She's be 2 nights in ICU then 2 nights in high dependency when both me and DH will be with her then onto the normal cardiac ward for how ever long it takes her to recover - hopefully no more than a week. She's doing really well at the moment and it breaks my heart to think about what she's about to go through, she really has no idea! Everyone says that she won't remember but I worry it's going to affect her in some way and I can't bear the thought of leaving her while they put her to sleep :cry:. Just trying to concentrate on the practical things like packing for now and trying to take the rest as it comes. Most of all I'm looking forward to it all being over and having her home safe and well. Please keep your fingers crossed for us and I'll post a update when I get a chance.


----------



## mommylov

Beach, did you get your beta results from yesterday yet?

DH and I didnt bd last night.. I fell asleep :dohh: but I did an O test this morning and I still havent surged yet so thats good for now. If I dont surge today, I have another folli scan set up for tomorrow morning so I will see where they are at. Im hoping my lining and follis grew a little more so that my dr will be happy although from what everyone is telling me... 16mm folli and uterine line at 7 isnt bad for cd11 on clomid (50mg) so who knows :shrug:

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## monro84

nicki--Oh wow well thats good they found something that might have caused the mc's Hopefully its only a fibroid or polyp. Have you been scanned before and they missed it so maybe that is what was causing the losses. :shrug: Hopefully that was it and by this summer you will get your sticky bfp.:hugs:

oyinkan-welcome so sorry you have been through that. Were they missed mc's like were you able to see the heart beat before the mc or did you mc with out ever seeing anything? Are you able to go see someone I would think after 2 2nd trimester losses they would do something. Again so sorry but hope you get a sticky bfp in a few weeks:hugs:

Beach---Yay!!!!:happydance: Praying [-o&lt; the 6th time is the charm as it was for me so far. When will you get the results back. FRER looks good. Have you taken anymore test today? FX :hugs:

Thurl--Any news I see no af yet? 

NTAT--yay!! almost 10 wks :happydance:..When's your next scan. 

mommylov--hopefully you been getting so :sex: in since you O today or tomorrow :winkwink:

kmp--congrats!!!!:happydance: I had my first TA at 12 wks so that was exciting. So nice on getting a scan every 4 I think after my next one at 18 to 20 wks then I won't get one till 30+ wks but not sure. 

Soop--GL is af still gone??


----------



## mommylov

heheh thanks Monroe.. I actually fell asleep last night :dohh: what a do do I am! I took an O test this morning and no surge yet and I have another folli scan scheduled for tomorrow morning. Hopefully they see a nice thicker lining and bigger follicles!

How are you feeling?


----------



## monro84

Good look with it:flower:. If no surge yet then get some tonight:winkwink:. FX for bigger follies and thicker lining can they put you on progesterone to thicken it more?

Tired, and stomach growling but not hungry. My dh rolled over this morning and was holding my stomach and he said wow that is hard. I said yeah thats what it does however I have ben noticing in the morinings when I wake up my stomach is always hard then it goes softer during the day but there are times when I can feel it tightening up randomly. I have read its braxton hicks but wouldn't it be to early or them? I cannot wait to find out what I am having. I kinda feel like once I find out it's official. I will also anounce it on FB then. I hope a girl b/c of the reason my dh wants a boy lol. But really the main reason is it would be the only one in the immediate family and close outer family however I would love a boy too. For some reason I think a boy would be easier then a girl. And our plan or a boy first to watch over his sis would work if (the second is a girl.) I really think if it is a girl that he will want to try right away for a boy so they can be close in age and he can still watch over her but I think I will need a break from pregnancy for a while lol.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks! They have me on Minivelle (estridiol patch) since tuesday to try and thinken the lining a little more. They want me to start progesterone I think when I O but Ill ask the dr again tomorrow.


----------



## thurl30

Beach :yipee: So so please to see your line, it's so clear! I have everything crossed for your tests :hugs:

Nicki I have posted in your journal, but just to say as always your positivity is amazing, everything is going in the right direction hun :hugs:

Lady I will keep everything tightly crossed, will be thinking about you :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

I have a nice visit from the :witch: today, so here were go again..... :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

monro84 said:


> Good look with it:flower:. If no surge yet then get some tonight:winkwink:. FX for bigger follies and thicker lining can they put you on progesterone to thicken it more?
> 
> Tired, and stomach growling but not hungry. My dh rolled over this morning and was holding my stomach and he said wow that is hard. I said yeah thats what it does however I have ben noticing in the morinings when I wake up my stomach is always hard then it goes softer during the day but there are times when I can feel it tightening up randomly. I have read its braxton hicks but wouldn't it be to early or them? I cannot wait to find out what I am having. I kinda feel like once I find out it's official. I will also anounce it on FB then. I hope a girl b/c of the reason my dh wants a boy lol. But really the main reason is it would be the only one in the immediate family and close outer family however I would love a boy too. For some reason I think a boy would be easier then a girl. And our plan or a boy first to watch over his sis would work if (the second is a girl.) I really think if it is a girl that he will want to try right away for a boy so they can be close in age and he can still watch over her but I think I will need a break from pregnancy for a while lol.

I too thought the same thing and want a boy first for the same reason but I have an older brother and he was just mean to me growing up lol We are 6 years apart though so I too wont be waiting that long. I hope no matter what you have, he/she is happy and healthy :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Well, little Haribo now measures 10 weeks and has tiny little fingers and toes. All looks fantastic!

It was an internal scan as she wanted to check everything in detail and see about the bleeding too. Haribo was sleeping at first but woke up whilst she was trying to measure, and moved his/her hands about, :cloud9: amazing to see. She spent ages showing us his/her head, legs, arms and fingers. Plus she showed us the placenta and the cord. I could have stayed there all day.

She couldn't see any reason for the bleeding :shrug:

I have now been discharged from the FS and my next scan will be my 12 week one. It was a poignant moment and quite emotional. I couldn't thank them enough for all that they have done for us over the past 10 months or so.

Here's Haribo


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/AC9E7CF4-50E9-41D1-83A7-04027E962BBC-13630-00000751DF5D3D5E.jpg


----------



## thurl30

Ahhh wow NTAT your pic is amazing, so so pleased to hear how well everything is going :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Wow ntat big congrats hun you must be so relieved! You're gonna have a baby!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: x

Beach keeping my fx for you x

Soop we had months of bding everyday during fertile time with no success but i had a crappy lp 10-11 days max, i was ovulating so the prog test didnt help but when i added prog during lp i got bfp 2 out of 3 month. Dont give up, pester your gp, good luck. My parents are fine thanks for asking, they moved house last week though so everythings been very chaotic at the mo. :dohh: x

Lady Elsa will be in good hands at gosh, but i can imagine how terrified you must be, keep us posted. :hugs: Neve has been on infacol and things are a bit better, i also think she hated her crib but shes getting used to it a bit more now. On a good night we get 7 hours broken into 3 stages x

Thurl boo for af but yay for a new cycle good luck x

Nicki when do you hear from coventry? x

Monro 2nd tri! Not long til you find out :thumbup:

Wookie you are so close now, do you have a birth plan? x

Emme hows it going? Those first couple of weeks are tough x

Welcome and good luck to the new ladies sorry if i missed anyone xx

My little monkey is asleep on me as i type she will wake up as soon as i put her down! Its so hard to get anything done my house is a dump!!
Nights have been a little better i put her in her crib, she has a moan for a while but she does go off. Dh went back to work straight away and when he comes home in the evening he still does work upstairs, he held her for all of 10 mins yest, its so hard, sometimes i just want a little break from her. Like having a long soak in the bath instead of a 5 min shower. I do feel like a single parent some of the time. I do all the night stuff even at weekends.... Moan over! lol. Will add a few recent pics, she has changed and grown so much its scary xx oh and shes 9lb now x


----------



## lexi374

Spoiler





cant add anymore as it keeps saying file is too large xx


----------



## mommylov

Awww great to hear about the scan!!!! What great news NTAT!!

Lexi, your baby is darling :)


----------



## Nicki123

Lady - I can't imagine how you're feeling about Elsa going into hospital, but GOSH is wonderful. Do you get to stay in the hospital? When my friend's little boy was there they got put in family accommodation right across the road. I am sending you lots of :hugs: and positivity for what must be a worrying time but it will be so wonderful when your gorgeous little lady is on the mend.

Monro - yes I have had a 3D scan before but thiS wasn't picked up. So it's either a new development or they missed it before - both are quite possible!

NTAT - ah look at lovely Haribo, you must be so happy! :happydance:

Thurl, damn :witch: :grr: sorry sweetie but I hope your plans for the next cycle pay off big time!

Lexi, Neve is a beauty! Love the bath pic, she's not quite sure what to make of it! I hope hubby remembers that, even though he is working and wants a bit of a rest at the weekend, you are doing the most important job of all and sometimes need a break too!
Results from prof Q take 4 - 6 weeks, it's been 1.5 weeks already though so that time has flown by.

Beach, when will you get the results from the two lots of betas?

AFM, I am focused now on finding a Holiday for April to help pass the time / have something to look forward to while the ttc is on hold. The search is on! :)


----------



## wookie130

Lexi, Neve is just gorgeous!!!

Beach, keeping my fingers, toes, and hair crossed for you tomorrow!!!!

AFM- I'm 33 1/2 weeks along, and I'm done with Lamaze/childbirth classes. I take my breastfeeding class next week. I was diagnosed with a marginal placenta previa at my 20 week ultrasound, and at my 24 week and 32 week ultrasound, it has only moved 1 cm away from the cervix. I'm still on pelvic rest (no sex or internal exams), but they've removed the diagnosis of the previa, and it's being called a "low lying placenta". Since my placenta is posterior, it will have to be at least 3 cm away from the cervix for me to deliver vaginally. I get scanned again at 36 weeks, and if at that time, it hasn't moved up, it probably won't, and they'll schedule a c-section for me in my 39th week, which is the week of March 10th. So, we'll see! Otherwise, baby Hannah is in the 50th percentile for everything, and she's 4 1/2 lbs currently! She loves to practice gymnastics in my womb daily!!! :cloud9:


----------



## BeachChica

Kmp - congrats on your scan! I have everything crossed for you! 

Soop - any sign of AF yet? I hope she stays away!!!

Lady - I can't believe Elsa's appointment is less than a month away. I am sure she will be fine with the surgery and not remember a thing. Then you can put this all behind you and move on to better times! Are they doing the procedure at a Children's Hospital. I hope they have accommodations for you to be close. 

Mommyluv- hope you were able to get one Bding in tonight! 

Monroe- 14 weeks already!!! Wow how time flies! Hope it will be 6th time luck for me too. I can't remember, did you do anything different this time? 

Thurl - sorry the damn witch arrived! Your charts are looking good, but have you talked to a doctor about Clomid or something to help you O sooner? 

NTAT - Congrats! What a great scan pic! I can't believe you can already make out fingers and toes, how exciting!!!!

Lexi - Awwww the pics are great! Totally understand what you are saying about DH. Have you thought about hiring a sitter? My girlfriend was having the same issue and finally she just started hiring a sitter since DH wasn't helping out. She really just needed some time to herself. 

Nicki - how about a nice cruise to get your mind off of things. 

Wookie - I can't believe you only have 45 days left! How does that marginal placenta happen? I have never heard of that. Are you ok with a delivery either way? 

AFM - had my betas yesterday. I meant to call today for the results but I got so slammed at work that by the time I finished they were closed. I go back tomorrow for my second set.


----------



## mommylov

So, we didnt bd last night. DH really wants to stick to dr's orders this time and says that if we dont fall pregnant this month, then next month he will listen to me. Woke up this morning with what I thought was O aches. Went to the dr for a follow up scan from tuesday and my uterine lining "looked great" and was at 12 which is awesome! She then goes to check the folli and tells me that it looks irregular. Before I could freak out she said "It almost looks like you are in the process of ovulating". I KNEW IT! I told DH after we left that we shouldve bd last night. We were contemplating going home to bd before we went to work this morning lol. The dr said that we are fine to bd when we get home and have time so thats the plan. She also said that if I dont fall pregnant this month, that she is going up the clomid to 100mg next month. She said from the looks of things, I should be fine with the increased dose. I hope I fall this month!


----------



## monro84

thrul--so sorry the witch came:hugs:.. but Nov is s great month for the baby to be born. It's my b-day month:winkwink:

mommylov--oh no lol. Well either way I do want them close in age probably no more than 2 yrs apart if I am lucky and it does not take another 2 yrs to get pregnant. I am not going to get on bc after birth b/c so will probably be ntnp for a while but it will be nice to not have to worry about when I O and testing before af is due. I could not do that while ttc way to anxious but will need a break from pregnancy for a little while lol. I always hoped that I could find out around 8 wks that I am pregnant so I would be half way over the 1 trimester and alot of my friends found out then to so much eaiser. But I am not that patient and I was pretty regular. 
OH wow that great I bet you will catch that eggy this month so cool you can see your self O. Get all you can tonight since you said he has low sperm count then those 2 days you did not bd will strengthen the sperm. GL :winkwink: 

NTAT--LOVE the scan so excited for you:happydance:

lexi--she is too sweet so precious:flower: I hope I have one like yours:winkwink:

Nicki--oh so fun I vote for a cruise also. 

wookie--will keep my fx that you will be able to have the Vag birth you want. 
I can't wait till I start to feel kicks. 

Beach--Not really I really just copied what I did in Aug of 2011 when I got pregnant with the twins/triplets. I stopped all the new vitamins I was taking and just took prenatels, baby asprin, vitamin E, and vitamin b. I used preseed and the weird thing is I started biting my nails again. I had quit since April or May and we started back ttc around then. I really did not think that it had worked this month b/c we did not bd as much as I wanted to. I figured since he was fixing to leave the day I O'd or the day before I O'd then it would lower my chances and he did not finish the monring he left b/c he was to excited on his trip. Whats funny is he tells people that I got pregnant when he was in Missouri which is technically true lol. :haha:
Have you called on the betas yet?


----------



## mommylov

2 years apart is perfect! I think the no bc is a great plan too so that way it will give your body time to heal from the pregnancy and gear up for the next! Plus if you continue to take the prenatals while breasfeeding, then you will def be in great shape to ttc #2!

My hubby actually doesnt have a low sperm count but we have never gotten him tested so who knows. I think all the issues we have had are from me. We started ttc back in May of 2012, I fell pregnant that first cycle then baby had no heartbeat at 8 weeks so had a d&C. Got cleared 2 months later and tried again and got pregnant again but this time I mc naturally at 5 weeks so seeing as how Ive gotten pregnant twice pretty quick with no meds, I dont think its him I think its me. The dr did all sorts of tests on me and only found the MTHFR 1 copy which I take Neevo, extra folic acid, and baby asprin for. The baby asprin is something I wanted to and the dr said I didnt need it but it wont hurt anything either so Im taking it. I think she started me on clomid to help get better sized follicles and help with the progesterone during the LP but she has me on Crinone starting 3 days after ovulation just incase the clomid doesnt do anything. Hoping this all works!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - just a quick update from work. HcG from 1/30 came back at 57 and Progesterone low at 5.8. She mentioned wanting me on progesterone right away. I hadn't started my progesterone at 5 DPO this month because I didn't think I was going to get prego this cycle but I did start it on the 30th when I got the BFP so hopefully the 10 day delay is not an issue.I am getting the HcG tested again today so hopefully it doubles.


----------



## mommylov

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Beach! How far along are you?


----------



## wookie130

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls - just a quick update from work. HcG from 1/30 came back at 57 and Progesterone low at 5.8. She mentioned wanting me on progesterone right away. I hadn't started my progesterone at 5 DPO this month because I didn't think I was going to get prego this cycle but I did start it on the 30th when I got the BFP so hopefully the 10 day delay is not an issue.I am getting the HcG tested again today so hopefully it doubles.

Beach, have you gotten it done yet? I'm on pins and needles waiting for your results! I remember how hard it was waiting on the results for my last beta series...it was tough, to say the least.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls, I had my beta's a little while ago. Won't have the results until Monday though :( ugh!

Mommy - by LMP I would be 5 weeks today but if you look at my chart, O was late for me this month at CD 18 and possibly implantation 12 days later on CD 30. I had the first beta done on CD 34 so that's only 4 days after implantation which I think is when you actually start producing the HcG. So hopefully being that low is normal. Everything just seems so late this month. Not quite sure what that egg was doing for 12 days as it took its sweet time strolling down my Fallopian tubes!! :huh:


----------



## wookie130

Beach- :hugs: Hang in there!


----------



## mommylov

Its still early beach so try not to fret... I found this chart and you are still within range. Monday's results will hopefully bring some peace of mind :hugs:

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml
* These numbers are just a GUIDELINE-- every woman&#8217;s level of hCG can rise differently. It is not necessarily the level that matters but rather the change in the level.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Mommylove - Hopefully everything is OK, since I was really in that 4 week range when they were taking, plus a pokey slow egg!!


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies! my induction date is in 4 days! I cant believe it! 

Beach - congrats! hopefully your beta results is a good one!


----------



## BeachChica

How exciting ayclobes!! :baby: In just a couple days you will be a new mom! (I know you have one other right... but I think this will be your first birth).


----------



## ayclobes

Beach - yes you are right, T is our great nephew, but he'll be our DS once the adoption goes though//is final. He just turned 1 on 1/31! We should have a baby on 2/6 or 2/7 depending on how long labor lasts for me!


----------



## amazingLife

mommylov said:


> So, we didnt bd last night. DH really wants to stick to dr's orders this time and says that if we dont fall pregnant this month, then next month he will listen to me. Woke up this morning with what I thought was O aches. Went to the dr for a follow up scan from tuesday and my uterine lining "looked great" and was at 12 which is awesome! She then goes to check the folli and tells me that it looks irregular. Before I could freak out she said "It almost looks like you are in the process of ovulating". I KNEW IT! I told DH after we left that we shouldve bd last night. We were contemplating going home to bd before we went to work this morning lol. The dr said that we are fine to bd when we get home and have time so thats the plan. She also said that if I dont fall pregnant this month, that she is going up the clomid to 100mg next month. She said from the looks of things, I should be fine with the increased dose. I hope I fall this month!

Hi, mommylov. I have also been diagnosed positive for mtfhr heterozygous ,,and i have been prescribed folbic which is folic acid + b12+ one more o ething but my gynaec still not sure if this might have caused miscarriages..are u currently taking something for this what does your doc say?


----------



## mommylov

amazingLife said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> So, we didnt bd last night. DH really wants to stick to dr's orders this time and says that if we dont fall pregnant this month, then next month he will listen to me. Woke up this morning with what I thought was O aches. Went to the dr for a follow up scan from tuesday and my uterine lining "looked great" and was at 12 which is awesome! She then goes to check the folli and tells me that it looks irregular. Before I could freak out she said "It almost looks like you are in the process of ovulating". I KNEW IT! I told DH after we left that we shouldve bd last night. We were contemplating going home to bd before we went to work this morning lol. The dr said that we are fine to bd when we get home and have time so thats the plan. She also said that if I dont fall pregnant this month, that she is going up the clomid to 100mg next month. She said from the looks of things, I should be fine with the increased dose. I hope I fall this month!
> 
> Hi, mommylov. I have also been diagnosed positive for mtfhr heterozygous ,,and i have been prescribed folbic which is folic acid + b12+ one more o ething but my gynaec still not sure if this might have caused miscarriages..are u currently taking something for this what does your doc say?Click to expand...

Hi there, my dr actually has me on the prenatal Neevo, 3 mg of folio acid, and baby aspirin. The baby aspirin wasn't something she said I had to take but I asked if I can just in case and she said yes and that it wouldn't hurt anything. Seeing as how I have mc twice, she said that the mthfr definitely could've played a role since it interferes with our bodies being able to process folic acid. That's what the Neevo is for. It has the folic acid already converted so that my body can just absorb it. You may want to ask your dr about it.


----------



## Nicki123

Beach, just wanted to say i have my FX for some great beta results for you tomorrow. 

Ayclobes so exciting, your time is so close!


----------



## wookie130

^^wss! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Mommylov and Amazing - I also have high homocysteine due to the MTHFR. My doctor prescribed Folgard 2.2 for me after my body was not absorbing OTC Folic Acid well. I take it twice a day. Many believe it can contribute to miscarriages. Not 100% sure if that is my issue though because the MCs I've had that were tested have been chromosomal issues and not sure it would contribute to that. I also take baby aspirin. My doctor doesn't feel strongly either way that it would help prevent a MC but he feels there are so many other benefits to baby aspirin and it wouldn't hurt, so I take that too. Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck for your betas tomorrow Beach :hugs: thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Beach, thinking of you today. Let u sknwo how it goes with your betas!

daily :dust: to everyone!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - Ugh! The saga continues! No news yet unfortunately. They saw a sack in the uterus measuring 4+3. She said its still early so even with the numbers going down they did not want to rule anything out yet - ectopic or successful pregnancy. The doctor said she's seen betas plateau in the very early stages and then shoot up... so that's what we're holding out hope for. They repeated my betas today so I should have the results tomorrow and figure out where to go from there.


----------



## wookie130

Beach, did you get any results yet? I've only just been able to pop on, and I'm anxious for you. I pray it's good news.


----------



## wookie130

BeachChica said:
 

> Hi girls - Ugh! The saga continues! No news yet unfortunately. They saw a sack in the uterus measuring 4+3. She said its still early so even with the numbers going down they did not want to rule anything out yet - ectopic or successful pregnancy. The doctor said she's seen betas plateau in the very early stages and then shoot up... so that's what we're holding out hope for. They repeated my betas today so I should have the results tomorrow and figure out where to go from there.

Doh, sorry we cross-posted. So, they scanned you, also? Your numbers are going down or they've leveled off? Ugh...I hope there's still hope, and you get some positive news.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh sorry, I missed posting an earlier update.
My betas from Friday went down from a 57 to a 53. So not looking good, they had me come in today for an U/S to check things out and that's when they saw the sack. They did not want to jump to any conclusions today so they are repeating the betas to see how they changed from Friday.


----------



## wookie130

Oh dear...well, I'm sorry to hear that. I know after all you've been through, that can't be too encouraging. I'll continue to pray for you. I'm glad they're repeating the betas, as you never know.


----------



## mommylov

Beach I too am praying for you. I like that the dr said she had seen thus before so I'm still hopeful for you hun. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Beach - thinking of you. I'm sorry the numbers aren't going up but hoping as they saw the sac that things could progress. Keeping everything crossed :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Beach - sorry things are still unsure, while there is still some hope I will keep my fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach, I have everything crossed for you too, I so hope the next betas show an increase....:hugs:

Ladyfog, thank you so much for your kind words, they really touched me Xx And I hope Elsa's op day goes swimmingly and that she recovers really quickly. She seems so healthy, which is great. Bless her.

Lexi, it sounds like you are doing really well, Neve is such a cutie in the pics! How are you this week?

Emme how are you, any pics?

Nicki how are you getting on hun? And not long for you Wookie!

Hi to Monro, mommylov, Ntat, thurl, everyone xxx

Lady I believe I have taken your advice in finding something else to occupy ourselves with during the frustrating TTC time: we are getting a pup! We've always spoken about one and thought why not. He's 7 weeks old, we get him a week on Fri and he's a golden retriever gorgeous little bundle. So excited! We've both booked annual leave to get him settled in. Can't wait!

I'm also having another acu session tonight. I'm not quite sure what's going on tbh, I'm cd37 and no af. Had some very light pink spotting from Thurs-Sat, I mean barely there spotting. I tested on Sat am with fmu and got a bfn. So I'm leaving it as long as my willpower allows this week, or of course if af gets me. It could all be a late implanter etc like Beach, as the opks didn't show a pos as early as I thought. Who knows.....trying not to get my hopes up. It would be amazing if it was something though! 
Hope everyone has a good day, thinking of you Beach xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach, I have everything crossed for you too, I so hope the next betas show an increase....:hugs:

Ladyfog, thank you so much for your kind words, they really touched me Xx And I hope Elsa's op day goes swimmingly and that she recovers really quickly. She seems so healthy, which is great. Bless her.

Lexi, it sounds like you are doing really well, Neve is such a cutie in the pics! How are you this week?

Emme how are you, any pics?

Nicki how are you getting on hun? And not long for you Wookie!

Hi to Monro, mommylov, Ntat, thurl, everyone xxx

Lady I believe I have taken your advice in finding something else to occupy ourselves with during the frustrating TTC time: we are getting a pup! We've always spoken about one and thought why not. He's 7 weeks old, we get him a week on Fri and he's a golden retriever gorgeous little bundle. So excited! We've both booked annual leave to get him settled in. Can't wait!

I'm also having another acu session tonight. I'm not quite sure what's going on tbh, I'm cd37 and no af. Had some very light pink spotting from Thurs-Sat, I mean barely there spotting. I tested on Sat am with fmu and got a bfn. So I'm leaving it as long as my willpower allows this week, or of course if af gets me. It could all be a late implanter etc like Beach, as the opks didn't show a pos as early as I thought. Who knows.....trying not to get my hopes up. It would be amazing if it was something though! 
Hope everyone has a good day, thinking of you Beach xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Sorry, flipping double posting!


----------



## Nicki123

I am crossing lots of fingers today but I'm keeping mine crossed for you too Soop, that your extra long cycle turns into sthg special!

I'm good thanks - also trying to find things to keep me occupied before we can start ttc in May. We have booked a week off work in April and are going to get a last minute deal, so excited! I also need to chase my course people up today as I want to start that next week at the latest x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you my lovely x Holiday sounds lovely, where are you thinking of going? Sun would be amazing! I hope your course keeps you good busy and not stressed x


----------



## Nicki123

Not sure where, just SUNNY! Cyprus was looking a good temp in April, but am hoping if we wait for a last minute deal we might be able to go further afield. I really don't mind tbh.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I should definitely know which way this is heading today. 

Soop - I hope you're long cycle turns into a BFP for you! Oh and getting a puppy sounds great! You will have to post some pics of your new LO!!


----------



## mommylov

Keep us posted beach! :hugs:

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## lexi374

Beach keeping everything crossed for you hun :hugs:

You too soop, really hope af stays away! :hugs:

Nicki hols sound great, cyprus should be warm or canaries, what about cape verde? or i can def recommend mexico but the flight is soo long esp for a week. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else all good here xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Lexi, how are you and LO doing??

Beach, any word yet?? Im so anxious for you!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, well things are not looking good. Betas are down to 32 and I started to have some light bleeding today. They are going to monitor me over the next couple days to see how things go. :cry: I think I'm heading towards the double digit MC club :(


----------



## Sooperhans

Yes, me too, have been wondering all day and crossing everything for you Beach.

And thank you lovely ladies, if it is a long cycle with no af, Ihope there is a fodreaso

n
I will put pup pics up once we have the little cutie at home :)

Xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Sorry Beach, I didn't see your post on my phone. Shit, I'm so so sorry :( I'm pleased they will continue to monitor you, do they know what happened? Why it may have happened? :'( big :hug: to you xxx


----------



## BeachChica

No, they don't know and this one is too early for them to be able to test any tissue. I am glad its sooner rather than later but I really wish these would stop happening. I mean, my eggs can't all be bad, right? :shrug:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Beach - so so sorry my lovely. You deserve a break and hopefully sooner rather than later... Massive massive :hugs: and we are here for you. 

I like to think the early mcs are just bad implanters and 'bad luck' and nothing to do with bad eggs or whatever. I don't know why, it makes me feel better to think that, but what I'm saying is please don't think all your eggs are bad. There will be some good ones there that will get their timing right eventually, I am hopeful of that.

Thinking of you Beach x


----------



## lexi374

Beach im so sorry. No i dont believe all your eggs are bad at all. :hugs: xx

Mommylov we are doing well thank you :hugs: just looking at baby swim classes dh wants to take her which will be good bonding for them x


----------



## mommylov

Beach, I am so sorry to hear hun :( This just breaks my heart. I know they cant test the tissue or anything but are there anymore tests they can run to see what is causing you to mc early? Maybe endo? I hope they can find out whats going on and get it fixed. Big hugs babe :hugs:

Lexi, how cute! That sounds like it would be great for baby and daddy! :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Beach - I'm so sorry :cry: if its any consolation, my last loss was like that, just don't think it stuck but 2 months later, here I am and do far this one is doing just fine :hugs:

Soop - puppy pics :yipee: you'll never look back, he will change your life forever. I got my dog after my second loss and he is my baby and I love him dearly. The puppy stage is hard, I won't lie but you'll get there and the rewards are endless :hugs:

Lexi - glad you and baby are doing well. You need to take your ticker off as you're showing as 45 weeks pregnant :wacko: I'm sure you haven't got time for that at the moment though :hugs:

Nicki - nice to hear you sounding so positive - keep it up :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else.

I'm hanging on in here, feeling rough but not complaining (much) :haha:


----------



## thurl30

Beach I'm so so sorry to hear what's happening, you truly deserve a break from this, I'm thinking of you hun :hugs:

Soop the puppy sounds like fun, fingers crossed that your late af doesn't turn in to an af, do you know how many dpo you are? :hugs:

Lexi your little lady is gorgeous, so glad you are all doing well :hugs:

Nicki have you been to Cyprus before? I can't recommend it enough, I have an album on my facebook you can look at, although a lot of the pics are me boozing there are a few of Cyprus itself :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Beach. I'm so effin' sorry...that is certainly not the news I was hoping to hear from you.

Have you ever had any chromosomal/genetics testing done between you and your DH? That may point in the direction of some answers...


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Thurl I will check out your (boozy :) ) Cyprus pics!

Night to everyone and extra big :hugs: to Beach x


----------



## mommylov

Gnight Nicki!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! 

Yes Wookie- DH and I have all sorts of RMC testing including chromosomes on both of us. Nothing to indicate why this keeps happening. The only issues that came out of the testing is low homocysteine and low progesterone. Both of which I take supplements for (although I wasn't very good about taking them this cycle because I was sort of NTNP. I don't know, the MCs that were tested were also both different issues. I was seeing an RE for over a year and they just chalk it up to bad luck.


----------



## kmp

Beach I was just catching up and so disappointed to hear the news. My heart really goes out to you as I know how hard two losses were. Just know it will all be worth it one day. Not to pester you with any more ?'s as it seems you have good drs., but have they considered doing anything like IVF where they can do testing on embryo's before they are "put in". I know it is often a last resort and you don't fit the typical profile as you don't have trouble getting pregnant, but maybe it would be successful since the embryos would be given a thorough check. Just a thought as I hate to see you go through this...


----------



## kmp

To the pregnant women farther along then me...WHEN DOES THE TIME START TO GO BY FASTER?!! Believe me, I try to cherish every day as I finally have everything I ever wanted, but I feel like its been MONTHS and yet I am only 8 weeks!


----------



## NewToAllThis

kmp said:


> To the pregnant women farther along then me...WHEN DOES THE TIME START TO GO BY FASTER?!! Believe me, I try to cherish every day as I finally have everything I ever wanted, but I feel like its been MONTHS and yet I am only 8 weeks!

Awful isn't it. It's not going quick for me yet, it's dragging day by day.

I just try and take it a day at a time. 12 weeks still seems like a lifetime away.

Hang on in there :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey Beach, I agree with Kmp, is there any way they can look into IVF with you? I hope you are doing ok today x

Went to acu last night, she said there's no indication in my pulses to suggest I might be pg. Great. And my spleen is low, like really low. She recommended a Zita West book to look at diet a bit more and other factors to help me more alkaline and receptive. So I go home a bit upset, as she said it doesn't feel like af is on the way either. I don't know why my body just can't function properly. Then dh questions everything she has said and says I shouldn't be coming home upset and then questioned what she is doing to really help as there hasn't been results as yet. So we argue a bit and I'm getting more upset. 

Just tired today :( x


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Soop :hugs: - I have to agree a bit with your DH in that acu should be making you feel positive, not upset. I always used to feel amazing after acu. I think it's probably against some sort of ethics to say she thinks you're pg or not, I know my acu lady would not comment on it. I had a friend who's acu lady told her she knew my friend was pg before she did, but she only said that after her BFP as she didn't want to take that moment away from her.
If you think she is good in other respects it might be worth asking her to refrain from pg comments and try and say more positive stuff. Maybe your spleen is low but did she say any positives like how other parts of you had been responding well?
I'm not totally sure how acu works but for me the major benefit was I really liked my acu lady, we had a lovely chat at the beginning of each session and she always made me feel so relaxed and happy, and knew how to say just the right thing. If she's not doing that it might be worth trying out someone else?


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Nicki x I must admit I was a bit surprised, I didn't think she would be able to tell anything conclusively. I only said it was a bit confusing. Then she said to stay positive etc. Don't feel it today! Also I think she wants to help with the whole diet stuff but it does make me worry I must be eating the wrong stuff or something. Urgh, don't know what yo think x


----------



## Ladyfog

Beach, so sorry, that really is shit news :hugs: Still, an early loss is less likely to mess up your cycle so as soon as you feel ready you can get back to TTC again :hugs: Look at NSN, she got Louis after an early loss :flower:

Soop :hugs:

KMP and NTAT, believe me it'll fly by at the end!! the first 12 weeks are the worst :winkwink:

Nicky - enjoy your holiday, I'd love to escape to the sunshine right now!

AYC - Looking forward to baby news soon!

Hi everyone else :flower::hugs::flower:

Just starting to get everything ready for Elsa's op, have ordered new sleep suits and also need gloves and socks for when she's covered in wires and we can just keep each end warm! I think someone asked if we can stay with her - the answer is yes, both me and DH for the first 4 nights and then it'll just be me. I don't think I'd cope if I wasn't near her. Will keep you posted of any news.


----------



## monro84

mommylov---oh sorry got you mixed up with someone else on the low sperm count then. :blush: Well whats good is that you get pregnant pretty easily. That was me since the first time i was pregnant. The times when we were trying there was a max of a 4 month span and I was pregnant by that 4th month. Had to quit trying after the twin/triplet mc Oct 2011 and started back trying in April 2012 was pregnant in July but mc at 5 wks then got prgnant with this one in Nov. FX this is your month.:flower: 

ayclobes--Can't wait for pic!!!

Soop--Awe a puppy will definately be good for you. I have 2 black labs that are my babies. 1 is almost 12 and the other is her son and he is fixing to turn 6. Soop so sorry but maybe she is wrong? Are you sure you O'd when the opk's were positive or maybe you geared to O but did not and O'd later :shrug:. I know I see you use to temp maybe that would be more accurate:shrug:

Beach-- So sorry :hugs:. But don't say the your heading to the double digit mc club you still have a ways before you get there and I am praying next time you will get your sticky bfp.:hugs: Yours sounds like the same kind I had in July a late bfp then I mc at 5 wks 1 day. I really believe it was b/c of the late implanter I think mine implanted on 13 dpo or 14 dpo. But then I had this one to implant on 9dpo and it stuck. So I bet the next one will be a regular implanter and it will stick. Maybe it has been bad luck and the next one will be your sticky baby. :hugs: 

kmp--lady is right the 1st 12 wks omg was soo slow. However I was never sure when 2nd tri started b/c I had people telling me 12 wks but some apps said 13 or 14 wks so that was confusing (I still believe it was 12). After 12 it went by kinda fast until you get close to finding out then it gets slow again. My dr probably will not do a gender scan till 18 to 20 wks but I got a call in to talk about that. I have an appt for a cervix scan next monday and i will be 16 wks so I was going to see if maybe they could have a peek then. But I feel like that after I find out what I am having it will go alot faster untill probably 30 wks it will slow down b/c you will be anxious for baby to get here. I AM NOT A PATIENT PERSON lol.:blush:

Lady- GL with everything. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Monro, sounds like I am just like you with my pregnancies being 4 months apart :). I sure hope that we are able to conceive a healthy lo this month. Im begining to think Clomid is an evil drug in that it makes you feel pregnant. I feel like I am starting to have symptoms like cramping and what not and Im only 4-5dpo. EVIL I tell you!!!! I really hope to join you pregnant ladies soon!


----------



## wookie130

BeachChica said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> Yes Wookie- DH and I have all sorts of RMC testing including chromosomes on both of us. Nothing to indicate why this keeps happening. The only issues that came out of the testing is low homocysteine and low progesterone. Both of which I take supplements for (although I wasn't very good about taking them this cycle because I was sort of NTNP. I don't know, the MCs that were tested were also both different issues. I was seeing an RE for over a year and they just chalk it up to bad luck.

:hugs: all the way around, girl.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I am doing ok today. The bleeding has definitely gotten heavier but pretty much like a period, no major pain yet. MC #2 was an early and natural one for me and I remember it being very painful so I am hoping this one won't be like that. I don't feel too upset about this one for some reason, not sure if its because its so early or because I am just getting use to this. I was supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow but I changed my appt until next week. I really don't feel like getting probed and I'd rather them check later to be sure betas are fully down and everything has cleared so my appt is Wednesday. It is comforting that I can start TTC again soon since this us such an early loss.

My RE mentioned the IVF with PGD before as an option but the success rates of IVF are so low. My other doctor also did not believe that would help as there are so many genetic disorders that can't be tested with PGD. They felt that since I get pregnant easily, and if I could handle it mentally that I should just keep trying on my own. 

Soop- I still hope you're prego, forget what the accu lady said!!


----------



## mommylov

Big :hugs: beach. It's great that you will able to ttc soon hun. I'm so sorry that you have to go through this again :( I have a dumb question... What's PGD? Oh hun, I truely hope you are able to get some answers.


----------



## BeachChica

Mommylov - there are no dumb questions on here. I was completely blown away by all the pregnancy acronyms when I first started, I used to keep a little cheat sheet for the basic ones until I learned them LOL. There is so much to learn through this process and most of what I have learned have been through others experiences so always ask!! The more you know the better!

PGD - stands for preimplantation genetic diagnosis - it is genetic testing that is used in conjunction with the IVF process where once the eggs are fertilized, they actually test the genetics of the embryos for chromosomal problems. They would then only implant the "normal" ones. You can even pick if you want boys or girls during the process! It's crazy! The problem is that doctors can only test for the bigger genetic issue like missing or extra chromosomes not the other less noticable genetic issues that can occur on the strand. Also, its a very expensive procedure that adds about $10K to the regular IVF cost with no guarantees that the egg will implant, something else will occur during its development, or that your body will miscarry.


----------



## mommylov

Oh wow! I didnt know they could do that. I knew that you could pick out the gender when you go through IVF but didnt know they could test for certain abnormalities. Science is really amazing isnt it? That being said, with our technology and the fact that you are pretty fertile, I have no doubt that you will be able to carry full term hun. Im praying for you and still hope that you can get some answers sooner than later. It is crazy how much we learn about our bodies and different things out there going through this process. I dont know about you but at times when I want to just throw in the towel, its comforting to know that others are going through the same thing and are rooting for you. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

So true Mommylov - its the girls on here that have experienced MC after MC and then go on to have a successful pregnancy that keep me going!


----------



## mommylov

I feel the same way!


----------



## monro84

mommylov--clomid I have heard can mimic pregnancy symptoms kinda like progesterone. But FX its not th clomid thats causing them. :winkwink:

Beach--just remember I went through exactly what you just went through before I got pregnant with this one. Late bfp, hcg was 22 then 54 then 12. I even knew and had prepaired my self that I was going to mc. I had a feeling. And when I did I was not upset b/c I had already known what was going to happen. I mc at 5 wks 1 day. 4 cycles later I was pregnant again with this one. Sorry if I have asked you before (I know I probable have) but you said you had testing done did you ever get tested for uterian abnomilies. Bicornate, septate, or other ones. You can have MRI's, or Saline ultrasound, or even hsg's and can still be misdiagnosed if the dr is not familier with them and you are in the same city that the best mullerian abnomilie dr is in Dr. Vali in tampa is world renounded. I have not been to him but on a mullerian forum on yahoo the ladies rave about him.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls :wave:! Happy Friday everyone :)! I took my test this morning but called and the nurse told me that it takes 24 hours for the progesterone to come back and since its friday I wont get the results until monday (They are closed over the weekend). So more waiting for me :(

How is everyone doing? Daily :dust: to you all!

Monro - Ive heard the same thing so all the twinges and aches Im feeling Im just telling myself its the Clomid or Progesterone. On a happier note, I ordered a basal thermometer and got it in the mail last night. Took my temp this morning at it was at 98.2. It usually is at 96.somthing before O and I saw it rise with my other thermometer to about 97.8 the past couple of days so it went up a little more. I dont know if Clomid affects your temp but I was excited about that!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi girls :hi:

Beach - hope you're doing ok hun :hugs:

Monro - 16 weeks tomorrow :happydance: congratulations!

Wookie, mommylov, Lexi, Nicki, Ayclobes and anyone else I forgot :wacko: - hope you're all ok.

AFM - hanging in there waiting *taps foot impatienty*
Got my 12 week scan date through and was whilst I was away so I rang them this morning and rearranged. It's now Monday 25th at 2:35pm! 

It's the day after we get back from Spain so will either be a fab end to the holiday or a shit one! Hoping for the first option.
Have felt less sick the last couple of days but have had lots of tummy sensations, pulling, twinges, aching muscles so I'm hoping they are good signs!

Thank god it's Friday, I am knackered beyond belief!

Have a great weekend all xxx


----------



## mommylov

NTAT, Enjoy your vaca and you will come back to great news! I feel like since we have gone through what we have gone through, EVERYTHING becomes a waiting game! People that havent gone through a mc go about thier lives without a care in the world. They arent anxious and wishing days away like we are.


----------



## NewToAllThis

You're so right mommylov, I would love to be cherishing every moment if this instead of dreading every twinge and wishing time away!

I am so envious of people's innocence who haven't suffered miscarriage, it's something I will never experience.

Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## monro84

mommylov-- I hope its not the clomid now if it has affected your progestrone like make it go up it will affect the temps b/c the progestrone affected mine I think it made mine go up from 98.1 to 98.4. If it does not then that could be a good sign :winkwink: How may dpo are u now?

NTAT--Awe thank you looks like your turning day is tomorrow too congrats on 11 wks :happydance: I bet when you come back you will get to hear your baby's HB at the US and it will be wiggling around in there. :happydance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

monro84 said:


> NTAT--Awe thank you looks like your turning day is tomorrow too congrats on 11 wks :happydance: I bet when you come back you will get to hear your baby's HB at the US and it will be wiggling around in there. :happydance:

Thank you! Yes, 11 weeks tomorrow -I can't believe I got this far! (Fxd all is well ofc). I hope you're right about my appointment, I really do :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I Hope so too Monroe and thanks for the info! There are so many things that Clomid can affect and I feel so dumb because I dont even know the half of it. I wont get my progesterone results until monday. Im on Crinone and was worried that would some how come into play but I was told by my dr that the Crinone doesnt affect the progesterone levels in the blood therefore its a true test of what my body is doing. Now, does the Clomid change that? That I dont know and is where Im stummped. I would think it does since Clomid can help with Progesterone levels and so I hope the change in temp isnt just because of the Clomid.

Im 7dpo today.. the next few days are going to drag Im sure lol


----------



## Nicki123

Flying visit but wanted to say happy weekend ladies :)


----------



## mommylov

Progesterone came back at 12.45... Much better than my 10.something last cycle :)


----------



## MrsWindsor

Ladies, I'm so pleased I found this thread. I turn 41 in 2 weeks and feel as though time may be running out. We are trying for #1 after losing our baby at 12 weeks (Nov 11) after our scan showed that the baby had Edwards Syndrome (luckily tests have shown that neither of us are carriers). After not having a period for almost a year, I fell pregnant again but miscarried at 5 weeks. I had a hysteroscopy in Jan 12 and all was well so we'll see what happens in 2013....
In the last 15 months so many of my friends and family have had successful pregnancies and beautiful babies. It's so hard sometimes you know?!
x


----------



## mommylov

Temp went from 98.2 to 97.8 so I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle. Aside from weird cramps I have had no symptons so just waiting for af at this point. :(

Im new to Clomid and temping and all but I read that the dip that I had today could be due to implantation? Im not really keeping my hopes up this round due to the lack of symptoms. My last two pregnancies I didnt get a BFP until the day af was due and af isnt due for me until this fri-sat so who knows. Wed is the EDD for my first that I lost so the timing couldnt be worse :(


----------



## BeachChica

MrsWindsor - Welcome to the thread and so sorry for your losses. You will find some great information on here and a great group of supportive ladies!

Mommylov - a temperature dip on 6-12 DPO could be an implantation dip but it could also mean AF on the way. Its hard to tell from your limited temperature entries, we'll see what happens over the next couple days. Are you going to temp daily or just after O? The data is better the more you do it.


----------



## mommylov

Im going to start temping everyday just to give me an idea of what my body is now doing with all of these meds.

How are you holding up?


----------



## mommylov

:wave: and :hugs: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## BeachChica

Mommylov - that's great about the temping. I really look forward to taking mine and analyzing my chart! I am doing good, just down to spotting today. I have my follow-up appt with my OB tomorrow so hopefully I will get the green light to start trying again.


----------



## mommylov

I hope so too beach! Fx for you!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Mommylov. Good luck with temping, there will be lots of ladies on here who will enjoy helping you analyse your chart. I have just noticed you have a journal so will pop over and say hi later :wave:

Beach, glad things are easing off for you. I hope the apt goes well and you can get back on the ttc wagon straight away. 

Afm, am in the unusual position of hoping I did NOT get pg this month, I had :sex: on Monday and kind of lost track where I was in my cycle, turns out I was cd14 and I'm pretty sure I ovd yesterday (cd15) if the pain was anything to go by. Really want to get my hysteroscopy out of the way first. Oh well I can't imagine I'd be that lucky (or unlucky depending how you look at it!)


----------



## monro84

momylov--yay for progesterone being higher. :happydance: I also see the temp went up after the dip so maybe that did mean implantation I had it on 3 of my bfp charts https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/211e52 (I can only show 2 my subscription ran out).:blush:. Have you tested any or are you waiting to see if af comes? 

MrsWindor--So sorry that you find your self here but your in good company and there is great support on here. Has they done any test to find out why your not getting af for a yr? 

Nicki--Oh no well you know that if you do then it might be a good thing. I have heard of stories of women carring full term 

Beach--Hoping dr gives you Ok to start ttc again asap. :hugs:


AFM--Well scan was good US tech tried to look but said baby was breech and it was hard to get a good look. I did the cervix ck (it was 3.48 so they said thats good) and she looked then too we would have been able to see it if baby had moved its foot but not luck dr said will probably get another one at 20 wks. Baby heart rate was 143 but it was not very active and did get some good head/profile shots. 
Through the skull theory so far I have been getting boy guesses. But nub is basically all girl. 

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8093/8465737333_df756fea23.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8370/8465736195_4329203e51.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies, I dont feel it this month at all. I think my temp is on its way down and AF should be here by this weekend. :(

Hope you girls are doing well and having a good day/night :)


----------



## mommylov

Had light pink spotting just now, af is on her way :(


----------



## Nicki123

Lovely scan pics Monro. You must be so happy.:cloud9:

Sorry if AF is on her way Mommylov. :hugs:

Afm, got the date for my hysteroscopy yesterday. 15th April - when I'm planning to be on holiday. They asked me if there were any dates I couldn't do and I went back to them and said not 12th - 20th April. So they ignored that. :dohh: DH and i looked at the diary yesterday and there is no other week thats good for a holiday - so much going on. Oh well will have to call the hospital today to try and move it!


----------



## monro84

mommylov--I saw your temp went up hoping that spotting is implantation. That witch better stay away. 

Nicki--Yes it is such a relief. Now only if I could find out what it is so I can start buying necessary thing for it. Even though I can still buy diapers and wipes and all that fun stuff I still do not want to buy anything till I find out. I guess it will seem real to me then. It does seem real now but in a different way. I still have not felt any real kicks yet only bubbles/flutters/vibrations that is probably the baby. I know its still to early and you don't start feeling good movement till 18 to 20 wks so I am not too worried about it. My DH wants to wait till March the 5th to find out no real reason its just he wants to make sure that it is a boy or girl at that time and the farther along the better however I tried to tell him that 18 wks is far enough along (even though we tried at 16 wks and a foot was in the way). He does not want to listen . :dohh:. Dr says 20 wks but that will interfer with his turkey hunting lol. :dohh: I say sometime in last week of Feb. 
Don't you hate when dr's and hosptials do that so sorry for the inconvience but maybe you can get it earlier b/c of it hopefully.


----------



## mommylov

Monroe, I was really surprised by that! I still think af is on her way. I in no way feel pregnant at all. Even have been testing everyday and just keep getting :bfn:. I only saw that little bit of pink yesterday and havent seen anything since but I believe the same thing happened to me last month. I wasnt on Clomid last month and this was my 1st cycle taking it so things have been throwing me for a loop. I stopped my progesterone yesterday and thought that couldve done it but then I would see a decrease in temp not rise... so confused. Woke with really really bad af like cramps this morning and went to the restroom and nothing. Just went to the restroom right now and nothing so this is similar to last month and af :(


----------



## BeachChica

Great pics Monroe  took bad you werent able to get a peek at the gender.

Mommylov  I am excited that your temps went up, I hope that was just an implantation dip for you! Stay on the progesterone until you get AF. Its never stopped AF for me. 

AFM - I had a couple appointments on Wednesday - one with the urologist about the blood in my urine. Got to see the inside of my bladder - how exciting!! LOL Everything seems to be normal. They did send a urine sample for additional testing but she said that 35% of the population has trace amounts of blood in their urine and its normal. She thinks that's the case with me. I also had my U/S, blood work, and follow-up with the doc. It seems I have passed everything on my own and my HcG is down to less than 2. They want me to wait 1 normal period before TTC again. I also brought all my prior labs from the RE so the doctor was going to look over those and see if she could see anything that was missed.


----------



## mommylov

Last month I took the progesterone, I too still had af come but this time I just knew there was no point and that I wasnt pregnant. Its almost like this was the "test" cycle with me starting Clomid and not being able to BD when we wanted. It was really wierd and hard to not be able to until we got the ok from the dr and then once we did, we bd for three days and then I have to start Crinone which doesnt make you want to BD with that stuff all up in there. I hope this cycle brings us better luck.

Im really glad to hear that your HCG went down to below 2! Also really glad that your dr is taking a look at EVERYTHING to make sure they dont miss anything. Im really hoping that this next time you ttc will be a nice sticky bun for you. Seeing as how you get pregnant easy, Im sure you will get pregnant the next cycle you try! Sending lots of POS and sticky :dust: vibes to you!

Daily :hugs: & :dust: to everyone!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Selfish post I'm sorry as should really be sleeping seeing as I'm up at 5am tomorrow but just wanted to tell you all!

My news, apart from being 12 weeks tomorrow :shock: and flying off to Spain for a week is that I borrowed a doppler off a good BnB friend and I think I found the hb (if only momentarily). I tried it this afternoon when it arrived but I think I got myself worked up and panicked a bit. I heard the placenta whooshing but no hb.
Tonight before bed, I tried again and after studying my own hb and concentrating on the area around where I'd heard the placenta, I found it. It was only 5 seconds or so and registered at 140 (but the numbers were a bit all over the place and DH was holding the display unit) I heard it, it definitely sounded like my heartbeat, only much faster.
I don't know why I'm doubting it, it couldn't have been anything else really.

I'm amazed :cloud9:


----------



## BeachChica

NTAT - that's great news! Are you taking the doppler with you on your trip? I am sure it will be reassuring to check the HB here and there. I hear other girls say that its hard to find the HB at the beginning so don't worry, you will get better at it with time! :thumbup:

I can't remember if you said, but where are you going in Spain? I was born there (left when I was 5) but went back as an adult this past year to Barcelona and had a fabulous time!


----------



## Nicki123

Great news about the doppler. Have a wonderful holiday NTAT.

So I'm feeling a bit upset right now. I got this email from prof Q today

"The team had studied the biopsy taken by Prof Brosens however, unfortunately despite looking at it *very thoroughly there was not enough tissue for us to give you and NK cell count. However, Prof Brosens felt that your medical history was such that you need treatment to support your next pregnancy"

It is just so annoying, I paid good money for the biopsy, had to go all the Way to Coventry and go through a painful procedure all for nothing. I just want to know the results. 

Sure I'll perk up tomorrow but feeling fed up about it right now.

Beach :hugs: roll on next month for ttc x


----------



## NewToAllThis

DH doesn't want me to take the doppler, I may ask again in the morning though, he might have changed his mind now that he heard the hb too.

I'm going to a village called Ciudad Quesada which is slap bang between Alicante and Torrevieja. We fly into Alicante and its about a half hour drive. Have been 3 times over the past 4 years as my cousin and her family used to borrow a friends villa over the summer but how they've bought their own so we're off to see it. It sounds amazing, a 4 bed detached villa with its own large pool and a separate 1 bed apartment in the grounds (where we're staying). 

I can't wait to chill for a bit as I'm so tired lately.

I hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki123 said:


> Great news about the doppler. Have a wonderful holiday NTAT.
> 
> So I'm feeling a bit upset right now. I got this email from prof Q today
> 
> "The team had studied the biopsy taken by Prof Brosens however, unfortunately despite looking at it *very thoroughly there was not enough tissue for us to give you and NK cell count. However, Prof Brosens felt that your medical history was such that you need treatment to support your next pregnancy"
> 
> It is just so annoying, I paid good money for the biopsy, had to go all the Way to Coventry and go through a painful procedure all for nothing. I just want to know the results.
> 
> Sure I'll perk up tomorrow but feeling fed up about it right now.
> 
> Beach :hugs: roll on next month for ttc x

Oh Nicki, that's awful :hugs: I would be complaining and asking for a refund :grr:

Sounds like she wants to treat you anyway, but that's not the point!
You need to know that that is definitely your issue before you start taking meds willy nilly.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks :hugs: Yeah I'll be asking for a repeat procedure at no extra cost (except the train fair I'll have to pay for AGAIN) or failing that a refund. The leaflet does not mention the possibility of not getting enough tissue. DH said he'll come with me this this time but that's 2x extra train fares that I'd just rather not spend, half a day off work and more waiting... Not a happy bunny this evening.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki123 said:


> Thanks :hugs: Yeah I'll be asking for a repeat procedure at no extra cost (except the train fair I'll have to pay for AGAIN) or failing that a refund. The leaflet does not mention the possibility of not getting enough tissue. DH said he'll come with me this this time but that's 2x extra train fares that I'd just rather not spend, half a day off work and more waiting... Not a happy bunny this evening.

Do you know what, she mentioned to me whilst doing my biopsy that she was concerned she wouldn't be able to get enough tissue due to my thin lining (which I was aware of) so she made an extra special effort to get enough. I would ask for her to do it this time, and not her "trainee" (I know he's not, but!)

I would mention your travelling costs, no harm - she may give you a partial refund for the inconvenience.

Argh, I'm so annoyed for you honey :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Oh grrrrr nicki! I second ntat and would ask for a refund! I'm so sorry dear :(

Ntat, yay for Doppler and hearing hb :)


----------



## monro84

Beach --How have you been:hugs:

NTAT--Hope your having fun on your trip:flower:

Nicki--Yeah I would ask for a refund that is just crazy. So sorry this has happend b/c I know how painful you said it was last time. I would make them pay for the trip and no cost to you at all and even pay for hubby to go b/c that would be compensation for pain and suffering. :growlmad:

AFM--Well had a ck up dr appt Mon from a bleeding episode from last week. My ob had originally told me that they normally do gender US around 20 wks. He said I would not see him again for 4 wks I said I was thinking that maybe I could get and US next week to see if we can tell I said I would even do it next fri b/c I would be close to 19 wks. He said he would compromise and I would do it in 2 wks. So finally my offiicial gender US is March 6th at 4 cst. I will be 19 wks and 4 days. 2 wks from today :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

Yay Monroe!! I know that we all just hope that our lo's are healthy but are you wanting a boy or girl?

Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## Nicki123

2 weeks and counting Monro til your scan!

I'm well thanks Mommy. Prof Q was v apologetic and is doing a free retest in March. I didn't mention the extra train fare on day off work needed ...! Also my hysteroscopy had been rescheduled for the end of April so we can still go on holiday when planned. Hooray!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## mommylov

Glad they are atleast retesting for free but sucks that you have to take the time to go back and train and time off work, etc. But great news that you still get to enjoy your holiday! :)


----------



## kmp

Monro that is awesome!!! I am sure it is great to have it setup and counting down. Do you have any feelings one way or another? I can't wait to find out mine! Weird because I will be so happy either way, but just can't wait to know so we can prepare in our minds and start narrowing down names and decor! 

Nicki, it sounds like things are worker well in terms of time frames. Having the nk test in March and then the hysteroscopy in April will help make the time fly and thats great that the vacay is still a go! You have a lot to look forward to.

AFM, I had my 10 weeks appt. today and I was pleasantly surprised that they did a doppler. They found it pretty quick, but then baby hid and she tried to find it again to get the rate for about 10 minutes even using a different machine. She had another girl come in and she found it again and the rate was 142! DH and I were both just sooo incredibly happy leaving the appt. ! We have had soo many bad appts and it is just a relief every time things go well. Also it is our 4th wedding anniversary tomorrow!


----------



## monro84

mommylov--I use to want a boy first then a girl but now I don't really know I think I might want a girl one reason is DH is convinced it's a boy and there are really now girls in the immediate family and the 2 other girls n the family that is pregnant are having boys. But either way I don't care. I at first thought it was a boy but then I saw the 12 wks US and I was convinced it was a girl. At the 16 wk US they did get a b/w the legs shot but she said she could not get a good angle b/c the baby was breech but I saw nothing there :shrug: I got my blood test back for the downs and spinal bifida and nerual tube defects and it was normal so thats great. :happydance:

Nicki--Awe thats great that your able to go on vaca now I am with Kmp I am sure the time will fly by. 

Kmp--yes I am finally glad I got the date set DH did not want to do an early private scan b/c he wants it to be a later scan so there will be no doubt to what it is lol. He says that all the women that he know that have had girls (which are only 2 or 3 he has known) lost their beauty and he says that I have not lost any of mine (I beg to differ). He says if anything I have gotten sexier :dohh: so that is his reasoning on why its a boy lol. I still feel like a girl however the heart rate is now b/w 140 and 150 even though that is not a decisive method of gender determination. Happy anniversary hearing the HB is a wornderful present.:happydance:


----------



## mommylov

So glad everything came back great Monroe! Thats wonderful! I hope no matter if its a boy or girl, that they are nice and healthy :)


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Just to let you all know I haven't disappeared, I'm just taking a little break from bnb to try and take my mind off desperately ttc, I probably won't be away for long though :) 

Hoping that all you pg ladies continue as well as you have been, and all you ladies ttc I'm sending lots of :dust:

xx

xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi thirl and everyone! Hope you all are having a great weekend!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi kmp, glad to hear everything is going well and I hope you had a lovely wedding anniversary.

Thurl we will be here when you want to pop back. I hope your course is going well 

X


----------



## oyinkan

hi ladies,am out of this cycle af got me yesterday........


----------



## NewToAllThis

Just popping in quickly - had my dating scan yesterday and all is well :happydance:

They were unable to do the Nuchal Fold measurement as baby was being awkward and wouldn't move into the right position :dohh: so got to have the 2nd tri blood test at 16 weeks instead. I have been moved 4 days ahead and am 14 weeks today with a DD OF 27th August. :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/3E634929-E8E6-47C9-8A2D-7A48611F21C9-1021-000000806BD2E85F_zps3756a0a3.jpg


----------



## mommylov

Hi NTAT :wave: Love the scan pic! :cloud9:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just popping in to say hello. Glad everything is going well with all the pregnant girls! Just waiting my month out so we can start TTC again next month. 
We bought a house (well having one built) so that will add to the stress of things but hopefully once we get the big decision out of the way on cabinets, flooring etc we can just sit back and relax and wait for it to go up.


----------



## mommylov

Good luck beach! keepingmy fingers crossed for you hun!

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

My folli scan was great this morning! Dr said that she liked what she saw and wants me to come back Fri morning for another one on cd13 to see just how big they will get. It looks like I will O from the left again. There were a bunch of little follies on the right but the dom folli was on the left and was at 15mm and uterine lining was at 7 which she said was great for cd11. Last month it was about the same and I remember the dr mentioning how she wanted to see the numbers higher. I asked her about that and she said that since that was our first month of Clomid and scans and what not, that we really didnt know to expect. Now knowing what we know we have a better understanding of what to look for and what is "good" for me. We also know that I ovulate on my own so the clomid was just to help with getting a bigger folli which will result in higher prgesterone levels. She was kind of cranky this morning but she still seems pretty optomistic which is good. Keeping my fingers crossed for Friday's appt and this weekend and hope we catch this egg!


----------



## mommylov

One thing I dont understand about my FF chart is that it shows white circles even though I have been taking my temp at the EXACT time every morning with the exception of one day last sat. I even checked to make sure that the times were right and they are and all the same. Ugh.. dont get it.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi NTAT - so happy your scan went well! What a lovely photo.

Mommylov, great to hear about your follie scan! Sorry I can help with your chart, I don't understand them!!

Beach lovely to hear from you. Congratulations on buying your house!! So exciting. I hope you get lucky really soon on the ttc rollercoaster.

Oyinkan sorry you're out this cycle but fx for next one.

Nothing to report here, roll on May though when ttc resumes again. Hopefully will pay another visit to prof q in March for a repeat of my test (grrrr)

N


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Nicki. I actually found out if you enter sleep deprived that it gives you an open dot so thats what was causing it. So glad Im not going crazy... or so I hope lol Hope you can get into Prof Q soo too hun! FX!

Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## monro84

thurl--good to hear from you hopeing to see you with a bfp this month. :hugs:

NTAT--so glad everything went good on your scan. :hugs:

Beach--so exciting about the house :happydance:

mommylov--GL this month FX for you sticky bfp this month. :hugs:

AFM--Hopefully will find out what it is wed at 4cst. :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Hope everyone is having a good Monday so far! I got my +OPK last night so I think we have been good about covering all basis (Preseed, bd, meds, etc) so its in gods hands now! :)


----------



## monro84

Great to hear GL this month:flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

GL mommylov :hugs:

Hi Monro :hi: and to everyone else.

I'm suffering at the moment, MS kicking my ass plus intermittent headaches which are not pleasant at all. Heading for a bath then bed - feeling sorry for myself at the moment.


----------



## mommylov

NTAT, I hope that the bath helps! :hugs:


----------



## kmp

NTAT, oh no I was counting on all that ms ending after the first trimester now you have me worried...I try not to complain because I will suffer anything for a healthy pregnancy. I do understand how rough it is as I have not even had it that bad and it makes every day life very difficult especially working full time and dealing with fatigue as well.

Monro, eeeeekk!! can't wait to see tomorrow what you are having!! I set up my anatomy scan for April 18th. Seems forever away, but it is only 6 weeks.

Beach, that is wonderful that you guys are building a house! So awesome to have everything brand new!! Great new start for you and perfect time to start filling up those bedrooms ;-)

AFM had my nt scan today and the ultrasound showed no indications for down syndrome. The blood results will be another 4 days for the other trisomy's. Little lime was jumping all over and it was amazing!! 
Question for those pg or had their lo... I am only 12 weeks today and I REALLY seem to be showing! I am not bloated or constipated and have only gained 2 pounds, but my bump looks like 4 or 5 months! Just wondering if anyone else had a premature bump?


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi ladies...quick update from me. I hope everyone is well, Kmp your scan sounds amazing, Ntat sorry you are suffering with ms but I hope it eases up for you. With the headaches have you tried tiger balm son your temples? The menthol can sometimes lift it a bit. Nicki, countdown to May for you! I hope the re-test is successful too. Beach, exciting times with your new house! I hope it is going well. Thurl big hugs to you xxx Monro I can't wait to hear what you are having! 

Anyone heard from wookie, emme or lexi? I love lexi's pics xxx

Well....afrm puppy life has been lovely, he's a gorgeous pup and although it's been a bit tiring, the training has been fun. I tried putting a pic up but my phone won't allow it. So I need to log on at night and try again from the laptop. He's adorable!

In other news, I'm 14dpo today, I had a nice cd14 ov too, which is unlike me. My acu lady was really pleased. Erm I did a cheap dip hpt this morning and can see the faintest of faint 2nd line. I don't know if it is anything or not, I'm going to retest tomo. The 2nd test today also looked like there was a little faint 2nd line but I don't know. Ive not used these before for testing, they are the same brand as the opk tests (one step). Dh could see a little something too, but we're withholding judgement just yet.

I wish I could post pics from my phone! I'll try and put some on tonight of the test.

A tiny bit of hope......more than we've had to go on in a long, long time xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Ps possible s&s have been hunger, bit of dizziness, a bit emotional, sore boobs, tired....but some could be puppy related! Who knows just yet x


----------



## Nicki123

OMG SOOP I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!
Ok I will try not to get carried away but I really really hope you see a clearer line tomorrow.
Keep us posted!

New I hope you're feeling better.

Kmp happy 12 weeks.

Mommylov have fun with the :sex:!!

Afm, I am focussing on my moonwalk training to keep my mind off wtt time. I walked 6 miles this morning - most of the way to work :) so it's going well x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks hun :) Not sure what to think really. I'll keep you up to date!
Well done with the walking, it's great positive action xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Soop :wohoo: keep us updated :hugs:

:hi: Nicki :hugs:

As for me, been lying in the first aid room this morning, bad heartburn and indigestion. Just another thing to add to my list of ailments :dohh: but I'll take it all. 
And in other news, booked a private gender scan for 16th March :happydance:


----------



## lexi374

Eeek soop been wondering where u r!! Fx for tomorrows test! :thumbup:

Nikki sorry your test didnt work out glad she is retesting you :hugs:

Hang in there ntat it will get better :hugs:

Thurl look forward to seeing you back here soon :hugs:

Moomylov hope you caught that egg! :hugs:

Monro how you feeling? :hugs:

Cant believe my baby is 9 weeks already its flying by, im feeling a lot better and enjoying her much more now. I have to say i didnt enjoy the first month, i was very sore, exhausted and had no support.... but things are much better now.

We had some professional photos done last week when i get them back i will try and put a few on here.

Did Emme post any photos not sure if i missed them.

Nikki when is patiently due?

Hi and good luck to everyone else :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## monro84

Mommylov--I see you might have O'd yesterday looks like you got good coverage GL FX for that bfp. 

NTAT-March 16th is not long at all thats great. I am finally over the all day sickness now just have MS. I have to eat something first thing in morning or I will get sick last time I got sick was last Fri. So so far it has only been once a week since 16 wks. Luckly have not had hardly any head achs. I have had a little heart burn but not bad. But if you have it bad that means your baby won't be born bald lol. 

Kmp--Thats great on the NT scan I had a blood test they did not offer NT scans at my OB office but blood test was normal Not sure if they could tell eveything an NT can tell or it might be mrore I am not sure. I wish I could tell you MS ends in second tri but it did not for me. I read an article yesterday about MS and it says that women have it to get rid of toxins in their body and almost everything has toxins on it or in it, drinks, fruit, veg., processed foods. So it is our body's way of protecting the baby from the harmful toxins in foods and in the air especially when the baby has hardly any immune system now. Not sure why it goes away later in pregnancy though. :shrug: I started to show a little bit at 13 wks but it was not till 15 wks that I popped however even now if people don't know me I and saw me I don't know if they would think I am fat or pregnant lol. And so far I have only gained 6 to 8 pounds (it fluctuates). So next saturday your scan will be exactly a month a way how exciting can't wait. Did you get any good profle/nub shots at nt scan. Like I said I did not get an NT but I did have a scan that week and the possible nub shots I got 90% say girl. But I guess we will see today at 4cst. :happydance:(if baby cooperates:dohh:)

Soop--Ohhhh so exciting if your DH can see a second line I bet it is your bfp you got to figure out how to post pics. :flower:

Nicki--Wow thats great I love walking however I have not walked in about a yr :blush:. I even got a tred mill that probably has not been used in 2 yrs:blush:


----------



## mommylov

Thank you ladies for you kind words! :hugs: I feel like this cycle has def put me on an emptional rollercoaster and its just going to get worse here in the tww. :dohh:

Lexi, how exciting for photos.. Im sure they turned out just darling!

NTAT - eeek heartburn! Hope you are feeling better. I dont know if you have any pepermint on hand or know if someone that does.. even gum but that suppose to help with that big time.

Nicki, thats great that you are walking! Im trying to do the same to get in the habit. Plus helps stay healthy :) 6 miles is just wonderful and more than I have ever done that I know of! lol

kmp & soop, so glad you girls had great scans :thumbup:

Hope everyone is having a great wed! 2 more days until Friday! :happydance:


----------



## notoptimistic

Soop!!! So hope this is it for you!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey, don't know if this will work, but have a look if you can and let me know what you think.....I don't think the pics/faint 2nd line look v obvious in the pics on the laptop! Hmmmm :shrug:

Oh and a few puppy pics :thumbup: xxx
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-06_18-30-48.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9









2013-03-06_18-29-35.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8









PhotoGrid_1362324755588.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nicki123

I CAN DEF SEE A LINE SOOP!!!!! :happydance:
Omg I think this might be it for you!
The puppy is v cute :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Nicki! I've been thinking about it all day and can't wait to do another tomorrow!! Arghhhh the suspense...I'm so pleased you can see something, I feel less mad! 
Thanks, pup is so much fun and so adorable xxx


----------



## wookie130

Soop, I pop in here after a long hiatus from this thread, and I see you have a BFP! There's totally a visible line there! CONGRATS! Sending tons of sticky dust, and best of luck.

AFM, I've been a crap stalker of this thread, and I apologize. I am having Hannah by C-section this Tuesday (eeek!!!), due to the fact that my marginal placenta previa didn't move up and out of the way of my cervix. Other than this, the baby looks great, and I just pray that she's happy to stay in there another 6 days!


----------



## Nicki123

Oh wow Wookie, so soon!! So exciting. Lovely to hear from you again.

Lexi - your msg prompted me to get in touch with patiently again. She's really well - 36 weeks pg and having a girl. X


----------



## wookie130

I'm so happy to hear that about Patiently. Lord knows she deserves this, just as all of us on this thread do!


----------



## monro84

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8098/8536035500_6738a2b112_n.jpg
boy 19 wks 4 days by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8086/8534926637_6759ed3376_n.jpg
boy 19 wks 4 days by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## kmp

AAAAwWWWW congrats monro a little man!! Great pics!!!!

Soop, I definitely see the line, tell your adorable puppy he/she will have a new playmate soon! Go get a frer!!

Wookie, great news! That is so soon! I am sure you are over the moon.


----------



## Sooperhans

So much good news! Wookie MASSIVE congratulations, and welcome to the world Hannah! Pics when you can would be amazing.

Fab about Patiently too!! She's a lovely girl and I'm so pleased she is getting on well. Thanks for the update Nicki.

Monro, a boy!!! Yayy!! Congrats!

Thanks KMP, Wooks, Lexi and Nicki and anyone else for taking a look at the stick. Another one today! My dh is unsure of what to believe (he wants a darker line, I'd like one too!), so I might pop out and get a frer in the next day or so.

Today's test for you! It's still there!!!! I can't quite admit it fully, but it looks like it's getting close to bfp status...xxx :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-07_06-40-29.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nicki123

Soop the line is def there! No need for squinting :)
Def get a frer, in my last pg the ics were still really faint after id got a good clear line on a frer - ics just aren't as good. Get yourself to the shops!

Monro congratulations - lovely scan pics. You must be so happy x


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Nicki...ooh I didn't realise they can still stay faint, I was going to keep using them and get a frer when it got darker. In that case I'll stock up today! Woo

Wookie I'm a dimwit, I thought you had a c-section the Tues just gone. I realise now it's this cominh Tues....best of luck for then and so exciting that she is nearly here xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies :wave:

Wookie good luck for Tuesday, really excited to hear when she has arrived :hugs:

Lexi time really has flown, hope you're all doing well :hugs:

Monro congrats on team blue, that's wonderful news, so so pleased all is going well, I can't believe how far along you are already! :hugs:

Soop all I can say is :yipee: You most definately have a bfp there, I agree with Nicki, if you do a frer now you are definately going to get a lovely pink line, congratulations hun I'm so happy for you :hugs:

Beach hope you're doing ok and life is slowing down a little for you :hugs:

Nicki I know we are catching up on fb but I still need to say hello :) and thanks for the update on patiently, it's amazing news that she is finally almost a mummy, please pass on my very best wishes to her :hugs:

Mommy hope you're doing ok hun :hugs:

Who have I missed? lots of people I reckon, has anyone heard from Emme or lady?

Afm, well I'm supposed to be taking a little break from the stress of ttc, so I have still been ttc but not temping and not using bnb and well basically that has stressed me out more! I decided I was going to use agnus castus this cycle, but then after about a week of taking it I started to come out in a little rash on my chest, I don't know if it was due to the agnus or not but I stopped taking it, anyway my boobs have been really hurting for a week now, so this means that if I have ov'd then I definately ov'd earlier than I have been, this is good! but also a pain because I don't know if this is the case or not because I haven't been temping for a couple of weeks, and now I feel totally out of control with my cycle :dohh:


----------



## monro84

Soop --Thank you and Yay!!! you got a bfp on your hands sending you truck loads of sticky dust. :happydance: 

Wookie--Awe thats great so excited or your this time next week you will be holding your little girl. :happydance:

Kmp--Thank you :flower:

thurl--awe thank you I know it's crazy a few in 2 days I will be half way. :shock: Your temp mon lookes like you O'd last week sometimes do you think you get enough :sex: in . GL hoping we see your bfp soon too. :flower:


----------



## thurl30

Hi Monro, yes I took a test temp on Monday because my boobs have been so painful I wanted to see if my temp was in the post ov range, which it is so I am assuming I have ov'd, I haven't done much bd'ing though so I don't think I'm in with much of a shot this cycle, I just hate not knowing where abouts in my cycle I actually am!! I reckon af will be due this weekend or something like that x


----------



## monro84

I would not count yourself out yet b/c sometimes the cycles you think your out on are the bfp one's FX for you this is your sticky bean cycle.


----------



## thurl30

Thanks hun, fingers crossed you are right :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

OMG soo much going on! What a great way to start the day! :)

Wookie, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! 

Monroe, go team blue!!! yay!

Soop, I too see the line, congrats to you and H&H 9 months to you dear!

Thurl, I agree. You hear so many women say how certain they were they were out and then BOOM :bfp:. lots of :dust: to you!!!

Nicki, how are you doing babe?

:wave: to all that I have missed and lots of sticky and baby :dust: to everyone!


----------



## lexi374

Just a quick post to say big congrats to soop, you deserve it hun! :hugs: xxx

Good luck wookie cant wait to see photos :hugs: x

Monro congrats on team blue, any names yet? :hugs: x

Great news on patiently i hope she stops by with a picture that would be fab x


----------



## wookie130

Monro, congrats on your little BOY!!! The yawn picture is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Soop have you got a frer yet? Can't wait to see the line!


----------



## kmp

Hey Thurl, just wondering if you have considered getting a clearblue fertility monitor. I never temped and I feel like the cbfm lets you know when you ovulate without freaking out with opk's. I absolutely swear by mine. Just a thought if you are sick of temping. Opks just did not work for me.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you all so much, it's been over a year since we've had a sniff of a 2nd line. I was going to go back to the docs next week and get demanding!

Except (and now I can actually believe it a bit more)....we have a BFP on the frer too! Thanks for the advice to get one now, I'm overjoyed this morning (and a bit terrified too) to see a :bfp: !!!

I've popped the frer test from this morning here...

xxx
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-08_06-22-30.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nicki123

That's a proper line Soop! With me, ics have taken ages to get darker even when I got a super line on a frer. They're good for testing en-masse to keep costs down but that's about it! I'm so happy for you, I really hope this is it for you and it is all worth the wait :)

Thurl, argh I can totally understand why your attempts to destress by not temping are actually causing more stress! Must be annoying not knowing where you are in your cycle. :hugs: So now are you thinking that temping was less stressful than 'not knowing'?

Happy Friday everyone! X


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Soop :wohoo: that's definitely a :bfp: I agree with Nicki, the IC's are quite unreliable but good for daily testing to see that 2nd line, but don't try to read too much into the darkness of them as they can vary and I know it made me panic a number of times.

Monro - congrats on team :blue:, the yawn pic is adorable!

Thurl - I used my CBFM and loved it, took the guesswork out of TTC. I never temped, could never get my head round it. 

Wooks - good luck for Tuesday, can't believe you'll be holding your LO in your arms finally. Can't wait for your update and to see pics :hugs:

Nicki - hi hun, sorry to hear you won't get your holiday. You're holding it together very well and so deserve your BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Nicki...arghhh I hope so too. I feel a bit Scared and dh is ultra cautious, I just don't want anything to go wrong. I have started putting the progesterone up, ahem, my botty (haha) as I don't want any spotting or to risk it. As I understand, the absorption is the same or better? 

I will also speak to my doc when they are in on Mon, for blood tests and advice on my thyroid tabs. In the meantime I've raised my dosage to 175mg, as I know I'll need an increase. 

Thurl...did you get on with opks? I've been using those over temping, which stressed me out. Good luck to you, Mommylov and all the ttcers!
Lexi, I'm pleased you are settled and enjoying your time with Neve, hopefully you are getting some sleep? Cant wait to see the profesh pics!

Happy Friday!!!! Xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Ntat too! Hope you are well? Xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks New, yeah I am just about getting over the holiday thing a week and a bit later! Grrrr DHs work is so full on at the moment. But we're going to take a four-night mini break instead as a compromise, I'm hoping to sort it out this weekend. So that and the moonwalk training (did another 4.5 miles last night) are taking my mind of wtt time x


----------



## Nicki123

Oh also - Thurl I agree with New and Soop in that I found temping v stressful too but opks were fine. I do tend to have a long surge though so it's always easy to pick it up. Might be worth a try for one month though?

Soop - I was told prog up the back passage (!) was just as good so if you're worried about spotting go for it! Can totally understand that you are nervous, PARL is so tough - we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Morning everyone :wave:

KMP I haven't tried a CBFM because I have heard they aren't appropriate for people with PCOS, I have also been told by my doctor that PCOS can cause false positive opk's, so if I temp I can confirm that I have ov'd. I am considering a CBFM though because I don't have PCOS that bad really, I have more visible symptoms than cycle symptoms so will see, thanks for the suggestion :hugs: how are you doing hun? x

Soop that line is flippin awesome :yipee: huge congratulations hun this is fantastic news :hugs: 
Re the opk's I got smileys for the last 2 cycles, but this cycle I think I ov'd earlier and I missed the smiley, I might think about a CBFM x

NTAT 15 weeks already that's fab, how are you feeling? Yes I am really considering a CBFM now x

Nicki I definately think not temping is more stressful, I took my temp this morning and it was almost pre ov so I didn't bother taking a test, I feel much calmer knowing my temp so it's back to it when I start my next cycle :dohh: x

Hope everyone has a fab Friday x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sooperhans said:


> Thank you Ntat too! Hope you are well? Xxx

I'm doing ok thanks Soop, still stressing though. Wondering at what point I'll stop worrying.


----------



## NewToAllThis

thurl30 said:


> Morning everyone :wave:
> 
> KMP I haven't tried a CBFM because I have heard they aren't appropriate for people with PCOS, I have also been told by my doctor that PCOS can cause false positive opk's, so if I temp I can confirm that I have ov'd. I am considering a CBFM though because I don't have PCOS that bad really, I have more visible symptoms than cycle symptoms so will see, thanks for the suggestion :hugs: how are you doing hun? x
> 
> Soop that line is flippin awesome :yipee: huge congratulations hun this is fantastic news :hugs:
> Re the opk's I got smileys for the last 2 cycles, but this cycle I think I ov'd earlier and I missed the smiley, I might think about a CBFM x
> 
> NTAT 15 weeks already that's fab, how are you feeling? Yes I am really considering a CBFM now x
> 
> Nicki I definately think not temping is more stressful, I took my temp this morning and it was almost pre ov so I didn't bother taking a test, I feel much calmer knowing my temp so it's back to it when I start my next cycle :dohh: x
> 
> Hope everyone has a fab Friday x

I've had a rough week or so with nausea, headaches etc. but feeling ok today, hope it lasts :thumbup: 
Having no symptoms makes me worry though :wacko:


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing ok :)

NTAT, with everthing that we have gone through, its hard for us not to worry. Im really sorry you are experiencing headaches and nausea etc. To be honest, I think that is a great sign hun. Lets you know that your body and is working and hormones are doing what they are suppose to do. I know its a sick way of thinking about things but I hope you know what I mean. :)

Thurl, temping can be such a pain! This is my first full cycle doing it and I question everything! lol I hope that you dont get too stressed over it. Where are you in your cycle now?

Soop, :hugs:

Nicki, your vaca sounds so exciting!!!! :)

:wave: to everyone and daily :dust: to all! :)

AFM~ Got my crosshairs finally this morning on FF so we'll see how the rest of the cycle goes. This is the longest TWW ever and its only 5 dpo.. oye lol


----------



## Neversaynever

Soop...:wohoo: awesome line copngrats and buckets of sticky :dust:

Ladies my head is useless at remembering...I really ought to keep on top of this thread but I barely update my own journal these days.

Just want you all to know I do think of you and can't wait to see you all with BFP's and pics of your beautiful rainbows.

:hugs: love, :dust: and whatever

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

I'm sorry you are stressing and struggling Ntat...I hope it eases off soon. I never feel in a good place when I'm unwell, it's hard to when you aren't on top of your game. Keep resting and hopefully you can feel a bit brighter soon. 15 weeks along is great and you have your scan soon. That'll be amazing I'm sure :hugs:

Mommylov, I hope your tww flies by and that you get a lovely bfp v soon!! :hugs:

Aw thanks never! :hugs: I keep staring at the tests to believe it. Hope it stays this time, rainbow baby pls....hope lovely Louis and you are keeping well, thanks for the message it's lovely to hear from you xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Soop- just popped in fora quick hello and saw your BFP!!!! Congrats I am over the moon for you!!!:yipee:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you so much Beach, really appreciate your message!! :hugs:
I'm trying to stay really calm and not panic etc or assume that this will be another loss...I keep saying to dh it is so long since the last ones, maybe this time my body is more healed and more ready for this? That's what I'm trying to focus on.Having said that, I woke up this morning sobbing in my sleep, having had a vivid dream that I was having a loss again. It's always there isn't it, the worry :'(

Anyway...I'm going to try and get an appt tomo and book some betas. It would be good to have proof that everything is progressing. All I have to go on is tiredness, sore boobs that are getting sorer, plus a bit of left side pinching. Fingers crossed....

Happy uk mothers day today...I keep wondering will I be part of that by next year...hope so! Xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and a headache going on in the background, with a level of dizziness. So quite a few s&s....x


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi guys,

Been lurking but not much time to post, supporting you all in the background though!

Couldn't not post though to massive congratule to Soop :happydance: just so happy you have a BFP after being so patient for the last year :hugs:. Just try to take each day at a time and fingers crossed this is your rainbow.

Hi to everyone else, lots of :dust: to those trying. NTAT, glad all is going well but it's pants when you feel ill. Just take it easy and MS will soon pass. Lexi, glad you're enjoying Neve a bit more now - it is hard and pretty relentless being a mummy sometimes :hugs:.

AFM, Elsa's op has been postponed 3 times now - fist time a hour and a half before admission. The lastest has been moved because Elsa's got an ear infection and so they need her to be better first. It's been a rocky few weeks - been having a glass of wine or two in the evenings to relax as I'm all knotted up! Hope to get a new date soon and get this ordeal over and done with for all our sakes :wacko:

Happy mothers day to those of us lucky enough to be a mummy this time round and fingers crossed and :hugs: to those who are still trying, it's days like today that bring our losses back into focus so thinking of anyone who'd feeling sad.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you so much Lady! It has been such a long wait, I hope so much that this is my rainbow...thanks, I'm trying to take it by each day. I do wish I was further down the line and would certainly breathe a huge sigh of relief once I (hopefully) pass the milestones of my other losses.

Oh no to the cancellations! I can't imagine the emotions you have been going through, especially only an hour before the surgery. Will it be rescheduled for soon, do you think? It will be so good for it all to be behind you. I hope Elsa recovers from her ear infection v soon xxx


----------



## monro84

Mommylov--Thank you. We are beyond excited. Now I feel like I can start getting things together. 

lexi--Thank you too. Well my DH what's him to be a jr. I am still trying to warm up to the idea. I don't mind dh's name but we have 2 him and his little cousin have the same first name so there will be 3 now :dohh:. I also work in the finance and have seen problems with the son's credit being on the dad's and vica versa. But he is dertimined to have a jr. :dohh:

Wookie--Thanks you one more day till your little girl is here I bet you are thrilled. :happydance:

NTAT--Thank you. When did you say you go for gender scan? Do you have a guess at what you might be having? Headachs I have heard can mean girl. You never quit worrying but I have relaxed alot more and started doing stuff I did not do during the first tri. ie. sex vag and oral and caffinee here and there. However I still ck when I feel a gush of something but I am not sure if you have a doppler or not cannot rember if you got one but I got a sonoline b 3mhz and have heard his heart beat since 8 wks which is suprising since I just found out the placenta is on the front of the uterus so that is why I am probably not feeling very much movement. 

nicki-yay for vacca.:happydance:

soop--headache for me always ment my hormones were rising and as long as the test get darker up till like 5 wks then the hook effect takes effect any you have to diluit your pee either by drinking water or adding water to the pee. So if you do test more later on remember that that's if you already did not know:blush:

thurl--so sorry the witch got you but at least you might have o'd earlier this past cycle so GL. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Oh no Lady! How frustrating. Im sorry to hear about the cancellations but I hope they can get her in for sure soon! :flower:

Monroe, so excited that you are feeling better and are able to start getting things together :thumbup:

Soop, hope the headaches have subsided and you are feeling better.

:wave: to everyone! :flower:

AFM~ I started off feeling optomistic about this cycle but that has since come and gone and then come back again and now gone again lol :dohh: This is my first month of temping and I thought it was going to give me more relief of knowing whats going on but instead I find myself questioning everything even more! I swear, this is all going to just drive me to the loony house :wacko: I actually got my progesterone bloodwork done last night so Im just waiting for those results this morning. They put me on 50mg of clomid last cycle and 100 this time but Im going to talk to my dr about not taking it anymore. I dont see the point. I ovulate on my own just fine and it doesnt seem to be helping my progesterone any so whats the point? Unless they tell me my results this morning and its very high, Im going to say no more. Also have been feeling down lately like I want to stop ttc all together :cry:. I am suppose to have a 1 month old right now and instead Im not even pregnant. I got pregnant twice (both losses) pretty easy without anything like Clomid so I dont know whats going on now. :shrug: Idk, I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## mommylov

So once again Im eating my words lol... progesterone came back at 26.88!!! Im beyond thrilled with that news! :D


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Lady. Always lovely to hear from you. I'm sorry to hear about all the op cancellations, Im sure you just want to get it over now. But best to wait til elsa's in the best of health. Keep up posted.

Great progesterone results a mommylov. I hope that has cheered you a little. Ttc is so hard and def sends us loopy, but don't give up! My brother and SIL had their baby today, I have a new nephew. I am mostly so happy for them but a teeny bit of me is sad that we are not there yet. With my last pg I was just 5 weeks behind them so obviously could have been 5 weeks off having a baby myself and I've been reflecting on that today. But mostly I'm ok, we will get there one day, one way or another, of that I'm sure. 

:hugs: to everyone x


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Nicki and yay for new nephew. I totally understand how you feel. I was pregnant at the same time as a childhood friend of mine. Her and I are 3 months apart and our babies were going to be 3 months apart and I lost mine. TTC does take a toll on you but trust that you will have your rainbow baby soon xoxo. I wish I had better words to take your pain away. :( Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

monro84 said:


> Mommylov--Thank you. We are beyond excited. Now I feel like I can start getting things together.
> 
> lexi--Thank you too. Well my DH what's him to be a jr. I am still trying to warm up to the idea. I don't mind dh's name but we have 2 him and his little cousin have the same first name so there will be 3 now :dohh:. I also work in the finance and have seen problems with the son's credit being on the dad's and vica versa. But he is dertimined to have a jr. :dohh:
> 
> Wookie--Thanks you one more day till your little girl is here I bet you are thrilled. :happydance:
> 
> NTAT--Thank you. When did you say you go for gender scan? Do you have a guess at what you might be having? Headachs I have heard can mean girl. You never quit worrying but I have relaxed alot more and started doing stuff I did not do during the first tri. ie. sex vag and oral and caffinee here and there. However I still ck when I feel a gush of something but I am not sure if you have a doppler or not cannot rember if you got one but I got a sonoline b 3mhz and have heard his heart beat since 8 wks which is suprising since I just found out the placenta is on the front of the uterus so that is why I am probably not feeling very much movement.
> 
> nicki-yay for vacca.:happydance:
> 
> soop--headache for me always ment my hormones were rising and as long as the test get darker up till like 5 wks then the hook effect takes effect any you have to diluit your pee either by drinking water or adding water to the pee. So if you do test more later on remember that that's if you already did not know:blush:
> 
> thurl--so sorry the witch got you but at least you might have o'd earlier this past cycle so GL. :hugs:

Gender scan is this Saturday Monro, scared and excited all at the same time. 
I have a doppler, yes and have found the HB since just before 12 weeks. Great peace of mind aren't they? 

My sickness and headaches are quite intermittent now. I felt ok for 4 days and now feel rough again, but hey I'll take it!

Have you felt baby move yet? :hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

Hi everyone, I've taken some time off to take care of Jonathan but I'm back. I went back to work Friday, and today is his first day at the baby sitters. He'd been with his daddy Friday and yesterday. I have lots of catching up to do, but congrats to Soop!! YAY! :happydance: I hope to see more BFP's :)

Here is a picture of my little man.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Monro, I hope that is what the headaches have meant with me, I'll take more if that's the case! I've now got the sniffles off dh, inc coughing and sneezing...I hope it doesn't cause any probs this early on :cry:
I've got an acu appt this afternoon, so I hope she strengthens everything up for me.
About the "Junior" debate, go for what you want the most. I personally think we get the last word on that! Ages ago I said a boy's name to dh, who was like "def not"....then the other day, he said "you like that name, don't you"...lol...so hopefully our preferences sink in with them! :haha:

Wookie - all the luck and best wishes in the world to you today, I can't wait to hear more about little Hannah :cloud9:

Emme - Jonathan in GORGEOUS!! Love his hair!! Great pic, I hope you have settled in well with him? I'm just sorry you can't have more time off work :wacko: But enjoy every minute hun, it's lovely to hear from you :hugs:

Ntat - everything crossed for you on Sat! I can understand your apprehension, but I hope you have an amazing experience, looking forward to hearing your details hun :hugs:

Nicki - congratulations on the new addition to your family; I soooo hope the next time is you hun :hug: xxx

Thurl, how are you getting on? Get the cbfm if it will help you - I nearly got one before and they are slightly cheaper on Amazon. Hope you are good chick :flower:

Mommylov - fab prog results!! I hope you are doing well :thumbup:

Kmp how are you? Beach, hope you are well! And everyone else? xxx

Afm...like I said, I've got acu this afternoon, I hope she finds all my pulses in good shape, and any probs I hope she fixes effectively! I've got this week off work with the pup, I'm so pleased I have this time and not having to sit at the desk. I'm trying to rest as feel shattered and what with this lurgy too, I'm trying to give myself a break. Whilst running after the pup a bit too, he loves the snow!
I went to the docs yday, I got a blood test form for thyroid levels, hcg x2 (48hr), more progesterone and I told her the only thing I'd done differently this month was to forget to take my mini aspirin - well actually I ran out and didn't get any more for a few weeks. She said in that case, stay off that now and carry on with the progest and vits, etc. I hope I'm doing the right thing by not taking it....hopefully. So I had blood test #1 this morning, and another on Fri morn. It was the only other 2nd appt I could get. Which means I may get test results #1 by the end of this week, but the other will be Tues at the earliest I guess. Which means I'll be back at work....god I so hope the results are good :wacko: Trying not to worry but we've got everything riding on these....fxd.

And then I called the EPU today, they said last time I was there that I could come back through them next time for early scans. I have got one booked on April 4th, which will be 8 weeks, it was the earliest I could get with them - I wanted one at 7 weeks but hopefully it goes quickly. They said obvs if anything happens between now and then, then to call them back and we'll reassess. I hope I don't need to!

I hope it's all for real this time....xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Soop and hope acu goes well for you hun! Ive heard such great things about it but Im afraid of needles. heheh If it makes you feel better, I forgot my little pill case all together this morning. DH freaked out and said that I should drive home during lunch to get it. I just said that Ill have to take them when I get home. I take 3 1mg folic acid, 1 prenantal (NEEVODHA) and 1 baby asprin. I was told I didnt NEED the baby asprin but that it wouldnt hurt anything to take it. Howcome you are taking it? Maybe your dr is right and you might not need it? Hope that time moves quick and that its time for your scan in no time! :)

Emme, your little man is just darling! Thanks for sharing pics and hope you are having a good day at work!

Soop, best of luck this sat at your scan!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks mommylov! Had a nice acu session. Yeah, it's been really good for me, in that it regulated my cycles and gave me richer, better blood too. With the whole needle thing, I'm not a massive fan but I don't tend to look at them much or at all, and that kind of makes it easier. 

My acu lady was so enthusiastic and positive...basically I'll be going every week for the first tri, then once a month after. She said the success she has had with other pregnant ladies has been significant: in fact, there's only been one lady having acu to then still go on and miscarry. I hope I don't make it a 2nd!! Eek. 

Feeling quite positive all in all. Ive got a bit of a question out of it though....what dates do I go from?? She calculated from my ov date, which puts me at 3 weeks. The doc goes by last period, which puts me at 5 weeks on thurs. It's quite different! She said NHS always goes by af date, when I told the epu, they said 8 weeks for my reassurance scan. But if it's actually 6 weeks, am I going to see anything?? I'm desperate for the idea of seeing a hb....again if I get there. Not sure really which one to refer to....xxx


----------



## mommylov

I would def go by what the dr is saying. The reason I say that is because you will know that based on the testing and what not they do, they have specific criteria that they go by and have been for many many years to determine gestestional age. It has worked for this long and not saying that your acu person is wrong. There is a 2 week window there from LMP and conception which is why women dont give birth all at the same time. Some 38 weeks, some 39, some 42. We are all so different and so I dont think anyone can really tell us for sure. Which do you feel is more acurate?


----------



## Nicki123

Emme your little man is gorgeous, he has proper grown up hair! Adorable x

Hi everyone else, hope you're well, flying visit x


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - after a loss unfortunately I don't think the worry will ever go away until you have a baby in your arms. I am sure some milestones will help though. Sending lots of prayers for you! Looking forward to hearing about your test results! Oh, and usually dates are tracked from LMP. 

Lady - that's terrible that they keep moving Elsa's date. Such an emotional roller coaster for you thinking the day is here, then its not.... ugh!

Monroe - Congrats to you on a BOY!!!

Wookie - can't wait for your update!! Good luck!

Mommy - the temping takes a couple months to get used to, but I love taking mine and actually feel a bit lost on what is going on with my body when I don't temp. Try to stay positive - your little one will come, some of us just have to work harder at it!

Emme - what a great pic!!! How are you doing?

:wave: to everyone I missed!


----------



## August79

Sooperhans said:


> Feeling quite positive all in all. Ive got a bit of a question out of it though....what dates do I go from?? She calculated from my ov date, which puts me at 3 weeks. The doc goes by last period, which puts me at 5 weeks on thurs. It's quite different! She said NHS always goes by af date, when I told the epu, they said 8 weeks for my reassurance scan. But if it's actually 6 weeks, am I going to see anything?? I'm desperate for the idea of seeing a hb....again if I get there. Not sure really which one to refer to....xxx

First of all CONGRATS!!


IMO and experience, your OV date is much more accurate. My doc went by my AF date and I would measure a few days off from his calculations because they based it on a 28 day cycle and ov'ing on/around CD 14. I was on a 30 something day cycle and did not ovulate until around CD 17. That doesn't sound like a lot but it can make a difference especially in early scans. 

I did see a hb at 6 weeks with my second m/c but I was not expecting to due to being so early. So you may or may not see anything if you're right around 6 weeks.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sooperhans said:


> Thanks mommylov! Had a nice acu session. Yeah, it's been really good for me, in that it regulated my cycles and gave me richer, better blood too. With the whole needle thing, I'm not a massive fan but I don't tend to look at them much or at all, and that kind of makes it easier.
> 
> My acu lady was so enthusiastic and positive...basically I'll be going every week for the first tri, then once a month after. She said the success she has had with other pregnant ladies has been significant: in fact, there's only been one lady having acu to then still go on and miscarry. I hope I don't make it a 2nd!! Eek.
> 
> Feeling quite positive all in all. Ive got a bit of a question out of it though....what dates do I go from?? She calculated from my ov date, which puts me at 3 weeks. The doc goes by last period, which puts me at 5 weeks on thurs. It's quite different! She said NHS always goes by af date, when I told the epu, they said 8 weeks for my reassurance scan. But if it's actually 6 weeks, am I going to see anything?? I'm desperate for the idea of seeing a hb....again if I get there. Not sure really which one to refer to....xxx

I went for my first scan at 5+5 by LMP and there was a heartbeat. I was totally not expecting there to be one, it was amazing!


----------



## mommylov

That's great!!!! So happy your lo has a heartbeat! :)

Thanks Beach! I think youre right in that it will take some time to get use to temping :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you everyone....I just went back to the docs and they said again go by lmp, whereas acu lady is all about the ov date. I'll have to remember both! Either way, I just hope I get to the early scan...and see something. Beach you're right, you never can fully relax into it :'(

They are still trying to work out what to do with my thyroid tabs....as apparently the hcg effect can kick your thyroid into working a bit more, which has shown uo on my latest blood results. I raised my meds myself, they are going to call a specialist to see the best course of action. Hmmm

The other blood result was on my betas....as of Tues AM I was 1,119 :) highest I've been! Ever. I have another blood test on Fri, I soooo hope it shows the appropriate increase....

I hope everyone is well today? Xxx


----------



## mommylov

Ohhh do they think there is a posibility of twins?!?!?! How exciting!


----------



## Sooperhans

Mommylov, my Dad's a twin! That would be lovely......not sure the numbers would mean that though at this stage. I looked on google for an average chart, and it seemed to tally with that, for the 4 1/2 week timing. We'll see! I just hope this one sticks and that the next set of numbers show a good increase. Me and dh are almost daring to believe it, but remain cautious at the same time...


----------



## mommylov

This is your rainbow babe and you will bring this baby home! So happy for you! :)

Ive been feeling weird this cycle. I really feel like Im pregnant. No symptoms just a gutt and heart feeling. I have has come moderate cramping on and off for the past few days and my temp is still high so Im keeping my fingers crossed. Im about 9-11dpo and I testeds this morning and it was a bfn but I havent gotten a + before af was due in the past. I just dont know what to think :(


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies! hope everyone is doing well, baby dust to everyone! we wont be ttc until 4-5yrs from now..so that'd put us at 2017-2018! but, here is the birth story if anyone wants to read it..feel free!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...n-philip-waynes-birth-story.html#post26074291


----------



## mommylov

Congrats on baby Preston and thank you for sharing your birth story!


----------



## ayclobes

No problem! Him and his brother are surely our birth control :)


----------



## mommylov

ayclobes said:


> No problem! Him and his brother are surely our birth control :)

:rofl:


----------



## Nicki123

Congratulations Ayclobes! Wow he was a big baby (eyes are watering!)

Soop soooo glad things are going well for you! This is going to be your rainbow :)

Mommylov I so hope those pg feelings turn into something. Fx. When are you going to test again?


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Nicki! How are you doing? Ill probably test every day from here on out lol. Yesterday and today, :bfn: :( Granted Im 11dpo (FF says 9dpo) so still banking on it being too soon.


----------



## Sooperhans

Congrats ayc!! 

Mommylov, I hope you see a lovely bfp line soon...keep trying and maybe in a day or 2 you will hopefully see something!

Thank you both, it would be amazing if it was our rainbow...having another blood test today. I want to get the results quick sharpish on Mon, but we will see!

Nicki how are you hun? Any more walking? Where are you going to go on your long weekend? 

Happy Friday everyone Xxx


----------



## Nicki123

I'm good thanks Soop and Mommy - busy though, work is full on and I've just taken on managing another person which involves so much more work! And am trying to fit in my course work too. But DH is away this weekend so I plan to get loads done! I'm at the hospital as I write waiting for my pre-hysteroscopy assessment (a whole 6 weeks before the actual op!) then am taking a half day off to go and see a friend. I'm staying over at hers, then tomorrow I'm going to do a 10 mile walk back to mine (am loving the walking!) then the rest of the weekend will be spent studying.

We've been so busy and had no time to plan our weekend away ... I have a feeling it might not happen as work is mad for us both but tbh I'm ok with that now as I have so many other things keeping my mind off wtt time!

Happy weekend everyone x


----------



## mommylov

Nicki, there are so many people that take time off for various reasons and that when they get pregnant! I know you will be pregnant and it will be at the perfect time! Hope your appt goes well today. Plans to see your friend and walk sound so nice. 10 miles is more than I can evn think of doing! lol Thats really great! :)

Hope everyone is doing well... TGIF!!!! :dance:


----------



## monro84

mommylov--Thank you I am finally feeling alot better. Your temps are looking good this cycle. :winkwink: Great to hear progesterone was so good. 

Lady--sorry to hear about your cancelations Hope your able to get it over witht soon. :hugs:

Nicki--congrats on new nephew however i know its a bitter sweet moment for your I kinda know how you feel. Not much longer now May is just around the corner:happydance: 10 miles wow I jogged 8 miles before w/ my best friend and it almost killed me:haha:. However I believe I can walk 10 miles b/c I do love walking well I did when I was a teenager now my dh and dr say I need to walk a mile a day and thats not really happening. 

NTAT--One more day fx baby cooperates. I have felt some movement but nothing big really however 2 mornings ago I was using the doppler and he changed positions not sure if he rolled or kicked but I felt it and heard it on the doppler and felt the kick through the doppler probe. However around 16 wks I was feeling a good bit of swirls and vibrations that I know was the baby but it quit around 18 wks. 

Emme--Oh he is precious look at that full head of hair did you suffer alot of heart burn. So far I think I baby is going to be bald lol. 

Soop--Awe I hope your feeling better now. I know I had a good bit of congestion at first then my nose bleed pretty easily from the 1st day i got my bfp. I am warming up to the JR thing I would rather go by the middle name which is Alexander and we would call him Alex but my dh is not to keen on the idea I think he will give in to that at least since he would be geting what he wanted. I would go by O date however I would not count date I o'd and 6dpo is 1 wk I would say that is 3 wks but if you O'd on day 20 and dr dates lmp as 5 wks you would only be 4 wks 1 day. I go by O date on mine and FF put my due date as July 27 so that is what I go by but it says I o'd on cd 14 but my dr is going by lmp which should be the same since O date is the same but they put me at July 28 so it is one day behind so IDK how that works. But its only a day. :shrug:
Wow twins might be possible that is pretty high. When I was pregnant with the twins/triplets about 4 wks 2 days mine was 1227 by 5 wks 1 day my hcg was 15000. Can't wait for your next beta to come back. :happydance: Sending you tons of sticky :dust:

Beach--Thank you we are excited are you planning on ttc this month? If so GL I will have everything crossed for you. 

ayclobes--Awe congrats wow thats a big baby. Glad it was a pretty uneventful birth. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Monroe! Since this is my first full cycle temp, I dont have much to compare to last month so Im trying not to get my hopes up :( I dont have any symptoms so Im starting to feel like Im hopeful for nothing :(


----------



## mommylov

Think I'm out :( I have no symptons and keep getting bfn :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

It's a BOY :blue: :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

Congrats ntat!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Nicki, I hope the ten miler (woo) walk went well!
Mommylov, how many dpo are you now? I hope you aren't out!

Thanks monro, I'm still confused about ov dates and lmp lol....as long as I cam see something at 8 weeks, they can tell me then (please please please)....and thank you, eek getting nervous about the,betas tomo...fxd.

Ntat ahhh congratulations! A lovely little boy...and everything looked well on the scan?

Afm...pah, I got a migraine with aura on Fri afternoon, which has continued into a headache ever since. Please let it mean something good, I kept thinking about the increase in hormones...will find out tomo! Xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sooperhans said:


> Nicki, I hope the ten miler (woo) walk went well!
> Mommylov, how many dpo are you now? I hope you aren't out!
> 
> Thanks monro, I'm still confused about ov dates and lmp lol....as long as I cam see something at 8 weeks, they can tell me then (please please please)....and thank you, eek getting nervous about the,betas tomo...fxd.
> 
> Ntat ahhh congratulations! A lovely little boy...and everything looked well on the scan?
> 
> Afm...pah, I got a migraine with aura on Fri afternoon, which has continued into a headache ever since. Please let it mean something good, I kept thinking about the increase in hormones...will find out tomo! Xxx

Thanks hun. It was just a sexing scan so they don't look at too much in detail (only the bits needed to ascertain the sex obviously).
They do say they would point out any issues if seen so hoping all is ok. Anomaly scan is on 8th April, that's the big one!

Fingers crossed your headache is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

Soop, I'm 12dpo today :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Ntat, I hope it is too...
Yes, I think that's a safe assumption; I'm sure they would have flagged anything big to you. Roll on April then!! :hugs:

Oh ok Monmylov...maybe give it a couple more days then? I've got my fxd for you...xxx


----------



## ayclobes

thanks monro! he's a joy!..we're adjusting to having a toddler and an infant..as best as we can!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone. Hope you all had lovely weekends.

I'm off to see Prof Q again today for the 2nd attempt of the NK cells biopsy. It better work this time!


----------



## Sooperhans

Lots of luck to you Nicki!! I hope it's a successful procedure xxx

I get 2nd betas today....feel a bit sick with the butterflies...hopefully it'll be good xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi, quick update: I got my 2nd betas back....It's 3,443, so nearly trebled on Fri from tues. So relieved....it's another box ticked xxx


----------



## mommylov

Nicki, good luck today!

Soop, that's wonderful news!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sooperhans said:


> Hi, quick update: I got my 2nd betas back....It's 3,443, so nearly trebled on Fri from tues. So relieved....it's another box ticked xxx

Excellent result Soop :thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

I had a temp dip this morning so I think that AF is going to show any day now :(. I just text my dr this morning and asked her where she wanted us to go from here. I cant believe Im having a hard time getting pregnant now. I just dont understand. I ovulate every month, took Clomid which helped tremendously this month with my progesterone, Bd at the right time, use preseed, and NOTHING! She told me that she wants to up it AGAIN to 150mg! Either she is really wants to get me pregnant to get rid of me as a patient (I would only see her for the 1st tri) or she just really wants me pregnant. Either way works for me so long as I get pregnant. Still waiting for af to show. I havent spotted or anything yet which is strange because I normally do a little. Maybe this is a sign of things looking good in there now? Everytime I want to throw in the towel, I stupidly fall for the next plan and think "Oh this will do it!".


----------



## monro84

mommylov--FX your not out yet :flower:

NTAT--Yeah welcome to the blue team so great he cooperated for you. :happydance: Any names yet?

Nicki--GL today with the biop FX it works out this time. 

Soop--woohoo great betas:happydance:. Sending tons of sticky dust to you. I think you might just have your rainbow sticky baby. :happydance: Did you get progesterone cked to??


----------



## mommylov

Temp rise this morning but another - HPT. I think my temps are a result of the Crinone. Crinone didnt really affect anything last month but then again I didnt have as high of a 7dpo progesterone level as I did this month. Hoping that will be good news for next month. Also, last month even while on Crinone I still spotted like af was going to come but not this month. Stopped Crinone today so hopefully she comes and we get this over with. :(


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you my lovelies xx No Monro, I don't think they collected the prog this time. I hope it is a decent level, like the hcg. How are you doing? X

Nicki, how did it all go? X

Mommylov I'm sorry :'( I hope it happens for you v soon x

How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## monro84

mommylov--It might be the prog that is doing that the one cycle I was on it my temps went up pretty high but I was told if I did not have a bfp by 13 dpo to stop stopped at 11dpo and spotted the next day then nothing on 13 then 14 dpo was cd 1 and temp dropped. How sensitive are the test your taking? 

Soop--so far so good as of right now a mild case of Heart burn but not bad (I think this baby is going to be bald:haha:). I am stressing I have cleaning to do b/c of a big family reunion at our house Fri and family is going to start coming in tomorrow night. :dohh: Got a dr ck up tomorrow not sure if they are going to do a cervix scan or not though I am pretty sure they will. Are they going to keep following your blood or just wait for the 8 wk US.


----------



## NewToAllThis

monro84 said:


> mommylov--FX your not out yet :flower:
> 
> NTAT--Yeah welcome to the blue team so great he cooperated for you. :happydance: Any names yet?
> 
> Nicki--GL today with the biop FX it works out this time.
> 
> Soop--woohoo great betas:happydance:. Sending tons of sticky dust to you. I think you might just have your rainbow sticky baby. :happydance: Did you get progesterone cked to??

We're really struggling with names to be honest :wacko:

We don't want anything wacky but don't want anything too common.

So far we like:-

Hugo, Alexander, Theodore (Theo) and Ethan. What do you think?


----------



## mommylov

Monroe, I took both a CB Digi and a wondfo ic. I shouldve stopped it maybe 2 days ago too but I had conflicting DPO days between ff and my opk/dr. I didnt take it today so af should come here soon. After talking with my dr, going to stick with just 100mg Clomid so just keeping things the same. Changing from Preseed to Yes Baby lube and adding Robbitussin. PRAYING this all works!

Thanks Soop :)

NTAL I love Ethan and my BIL's name is alexander! :) Love the name Brayden too!


----------



## ayclobes

Monro- i had heart burn something terrible during the 3rd tri...and baby p came out with a head full of hair!


----------



## kmp

Soop, great numbers! congrats on this milestone!

Mommy, I know it gets frustrating and my husband kept asking why it wasn't happening since we were doing everything right, but a whole lot has to go just perfect to become pregnant. It will happen!

AFM, had a very stressful week as I had an increased risk of down syndrome (1 in 31) based on the blood screening for first trimester. We saw a genetic counselor and decided on MaterniT21 test which takes blood from mom and looks for baby's blood in mother's and examines DNA. Well got the results today and all is PERFECT and it is a GIRL!! Team Pink here! Never thought I would know at only 14 weeks, but it all feels really real now! DH and I are soooo extremely relieved and happy!! Truly on cloud 9!!


----------



## mommylov

Kmp that's wonderful news!!!! I'm so happy for you and yay team pink! :dance:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Ladies :wave:

Soop, great betas! You must be so happy

Mommylov, sorry if you're out. Big hug, I know bfns are just horrible :hugs:

Monro I hope the family visit doesn't cause you too much stress!

New - I LOVE Alexander (one of my favs but our nephew is called that) and I like Theo too, a good friend of mine recently had a Theo. Have fun deciding.

Kmp I bet that has been a stressful few days but with a wonderful outcome. Congrats on team pink!

Afm went to see prof q (well her colleague) again on Monday, v stressful day as all trains to Coventry were cancelled or severely delayed. I got there eventually but I hate being late! The biopsy did hurt but was over quite quickly. He showed me the pot of tissue and there was def more there than before so fx I get the results within 6 weeks.
Now I just have the TEG blood test results mid April, then a hysteroscopy at the end if April then hopefully I'm done as I'm totally fed up of being poked and tested now!


----------



## monro84

NTAT--Alexander that is what mines middle name is going to be b/c I guess I will give in for him to be a Jr.:dohh:. This is going to be confusing lol. I think Ethan Alexander sounds pretty good. 

mommylov--thats what test I swear by the wondfo mine are the pink handle with hcg on them. They have detected very low amounts of hcg like under 10 and I hardly get any evaps from them. I see your chart has not switched over have you still not started yet?? Have yout tested again? 

ayclobes--Hopefully that is what happens to me not wishing for HB but not wanting a bald baby either :haha:. But whew being big and having hb in the third tri and being I am in the south and 3rd tri will be when its going to start getting hot oh no. :dohh:

Soop--Any new news??

Kmp--Wow so great your team pink glad test came back normal. :hugs:

Nicki--I know how you feel about being poked an proded. It would not be as bad either if they could find a defenitive answer about what is wrong to. Hoping you get yoru answers soon. :hugs: and may's not far away anymore:winkwink:

AFM--I had a cervix ck yesterday. The fist time at 16 wks it was 3.48 at 19 1/2 wks 3.5 and yesterday at 21 1/2 wks it was 3.2 so it did shorten a little bit the OB just said to not over exert my self or strain to pick up anything. He told me to act like a premadonna lol. :haha: which is so not me.


----------



## gingerbuttons

Had one BFP and 3 months in had a MC. Cannot seem to get anything to work for me now. :/


----------



## mommylov

monro84 said:


> NTAT--Alexander that is what mines middle name is going to be b/c I guess I will give in for him to be a Jr.:dohh:. This is going to be confusing lol. I think Ethan Alexander sounds pretty good.
> 
> mommylov--thats what test I swear by the wondfo mine are the pink handle with hcg on them. They have detected very low amounts of hcg like under 10 and I hardly get any evaps from them. I see your chart has not switched over have you still not started yet?? Have yout tested again?
> 
> ayclobes--Hopefully that is what happens to me not wishing for HB but not wanting a bald baby either :haha:. But whew being big and having hb in the third tri and being I am in the south and 3rd tri will be when its going to start getting hot oh no. :dohh:
> 
> Soop--Any new news??
> 
> Kmp--Wow so great your team pink glad test came back normal. :hugs:
> 
> Nicki--I know how you feel about being poked an proded. It would not be as bad either if they could find a defenitive answer about what is wrong to. Hoping you get yoru answers soon. :hugs: and may's not far away anymore:winkwink:
> 
> AFM--I had a cervix ck yesterday. The fist time at 16 wks it was 3.48 at 19 1/2 wks 3.5 and yesterday at 21 1/2 wks it was 3.2 so it did shorten a little bit the OB just said to not over exert my self or strain to pick up anything. He told me to act like a premadonna lol. :haha: which is so not me.

Yup, those are the exact same ones that I have! I thought the same thing and took another one this morning. Look neg so I took a shower and looked at it after the shower just incase and still stark white so Im def not pregnant. It was my fault for not stopping the Crinone a day or two earlier but I had a HUGE temp drop yesterday and then it went up this morning to just barely above my coverline. Has that happened to you? I thought that was strange but I have had a semi-sore throat here and there for the past few days. DH told me that he wasnt feeling well and then came home from work last night and looked/sounded terrible :( He stayed away from me for the most part but I did sleep in my room. We have a cal king bed so we each stayed clear from one another but I think Im going to sleep in the guest room which is on the other side of the house just to me safe. :( I thought I saw a tinge of pink when I wiped yesterday in the evening and thought af would be here by the morning but no so much. Maybe she will come today?

Gingerbuttons, Im sorry for your loss :( I know that feeling and I hope things get better for you :(

Good Morning to everyone! Hope all you ladies are doing well. One more say until Friday!!! :dance:


----------



## monro84

mommylov--I see where the witch got you last night so sorry FX this is your lucky cycle. :flower:

Ginger-- I am so sorry for your loss but it will happen soon.:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Monroe. Actually glad that she FINALLY showed. When I knew I wasnt preganant, I just wanted to move on to the next cycle already and she took her sweet time...grrr. Oh well!!

Happy friday Ladies!


----------



## BeachChica

Soop Great betas! So excited for you!!! Sending you lots of sticky dust!!!

Ayclobes  congrats

NTAT  Congrats on team blue!!!!

Nicki  Good luck! I hope they are able to get all of your test results this time!!

Mommy  hang in there. If your body is not ready yet, its probably best to not go through another loss. Just keep doing what youre doing, your time will come. 

Monroe  glad everything is going well!!!

Kmp  thats great news! Glad everything turned out perfect and congrats on team pink! How exciting to know already. 

AFM  FF finally marked O for me on CD17 so I started my progesterone this morning. Well see what happens.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Beach! Yay for O! Fx and :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Hooray for ov beach. GL to you.

Ginger im sorry for your loss :hugs: Happy weekend everyone x


----------



## 2013myyear

Hey ladies I'm wondering if I could join your little group? I'm currently on my 5th MC in 3 years :-( when will it be my time is all I keep thinking xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome 2013 - you have come to the right place we have a great group of ladies here all in various stages of this journey. I have had 6 losses myself so I totally understand. We will all get there! :hugs:


----------



## 2013myyear

Thank you BeachChica
Sorry to hear about your losses xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi 2013, nice positive user name you have! 2013 will be our year :) so sorry for your losses but as beach says many of us can totally understand what you're going through. :hugs: in April it will be 3 years sine my first mc. 
I hope you get some comfort from the group, and some positivity from the ladies on here who have gone on to have their rainbow babies x


----------



## 2013myyear

Nicki123 said:


> Hi 2013, nice positive user name you have! 2013 will be our year :) so sorry for your losses but as beach says many of us can totally understand what you're going through. :hugs: in April it will be 3 years sine my first mc.
> I hope you get some comfort from the group, and some positivity from the ladies on here who have gone on to have their rainbow babies x

Thank you it's amazing to read some of the stories the hubby is already saying he thinks I have a new addiction to this site lol! Xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Welcome 2013 and so sorry or your losses :(

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## 2013myyear

Thank you mommylov sorry to see about your losses to xxx wishing you all the luck for a sticky bean xxxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi 2013 and welcome. Sorry for your losses :hugs:

Don't lose hope, it can and will happen xx


----------



## Sooperhans

Welcome Ginger and 2013 and sorry for your losses xxx

Beach, hope it's your month!

Thanks ladies, I'm still clinging to my great betas and hoping this is it. Early scan is on the 4th April, hurry up!! Lol. I've booked the 1st mw appt the following week...

Anyone heard from Wookie? I hope she got on ok with her c section.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. I've been trying to grab loads of sleep! Xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Morning all. I have been over to Wookie's journal and Hannsh is here safe and sound :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Great news, thanks Nicki for letting us know. How are you? Xxx


----------



## 2013myyear

Morning ladies  how is everyone? I've been and finally spoke to a doctor and have posted about it https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1791175-my-eventful-journey-6.html#post26298453 as I don't think people wanna read it everywhere so feel free to take a look xxx 
:hugs: to all xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls! So glad to hear that Wookie and baby are doing good! Thanks for the update.

2013, sounds like you are getting the help that you need now! Hopefully they are thourough and get to the bottom of what was causing the MC's. :)

Hope everyone is havign a nice Monday so far!


----------



## 2013myyear

Hey I'm having what I like to call. A yo-yo day up and down all the time :-(
The doctor phoned me she had my blood rushed through at the hospital and my HCG levels have risen :-( 
So confused xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh really??? where did it rise to? Forgive me but refresh me on where you are at dpo/cd wise?


----------



## 2013myyear

I'd MC'd last Thursday after hearing hearbeat Wednesday that's whats getting to me
Thursday HCG levels where around 7400 I think they said which they said would go down and was an ok level with what had happened today there 25 650 ( not 100% on number as it was hard to hear doctor) xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hmmm any way they couldve messed up the test? Are you going to go back in for another test? Did you have a D&C? Sorry, I have to worst memory these days so you may have already metioned this. :oops:


----------



## 2013myyear

It's okay im the same memory is rusbish these days. No i had a natural MC bleeding stoped yesterday 
I'm hoping, wishing, praying, crossing everything that they made a mistake something is defo going on xxx


----------



## mommylov

So I just did a little research and I dont want to scare you but others say that they had the same thing happen to them when they had an ectopic. Since you had a pretty significant drop, I think that there is a good chance this is not the case for you. What did your dr say to do now? Could they maybe have you come in for more bloodwork and US to check your tubes? Again it can be anything hun... left over tissue, error in testing, etc but I def would talk to them about really checking you to make sure you are safe. :hugs:


----------



## 2013myyear

I'm due in for a scan 9am in morning currently 5.30pm here so it seems so long away , my OH has suggested I try to calm and talk to you ladies or read a book or something xx
Eptopic? I never thought of that but I saw hearbeat myself Wednesday so I'm not sure 
And Hun thank you for researching that's so sweet of you xxxx


----------



## Sooperhans

2013 I'm so pleased you say you have an US booked in so quickly....with the confusing levels it is def best to see what's going on. I hope the time goes quickly tonight for you and that you get answers! X


----------



## 2013myyear

Thank you Sooperhans sorry to see about your losses :hug: xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

2013myyear said:


> I'm due in for a scan 9am in morning currently 5.30pm here so it seems so long away , my OH has suggested I try to calm and talk to you ladies or read a book or something xx
> Eptopic? I never thought of that but I saw hearbeat myself Wednesday so I'm not sure
> And Hun thank you for researching that's so sweet of you xxxx

Oh duh! :dohh: thats right you did say that you saw the heartbeat! See, then I really dont think its anything like that. Comparing your levels with those that talked about ecotpics, yours dropped way more so I didnt think it was that but wanted to leave no stone unturned. So I think its safe to say that we can rule that out then! :thumbup: Im really thinking that something went wrong with the test or something like that. I too feel the same way as far as coming on here. There are some wonderful ladies here and even though we are all in defferent stages of our TTC journey, we all understand one another. I hope tonight goes quick for you hun. It will be 9am before you know it! Maybe try a movie or a nice bath and book to try and calm your nerves? :hugs:


----------



## 2013myyear

The oh still has me on bed rest lol! His just said his cooking dinner and running me a bath bless him xxxx 
If you don't mind me asking Hun whats your TTC journey like? Xx


----------



## mommylov

Aww how sweet! He sounds like a keeper :wink:

I have my TTC in my journal in my sig as well as charts. Anyone is more than welcome to stalk! :) In a nut shell, DH and I TTC last May and fell pregnant right away. Saw heartbeat at a 6wk scan then went in for a 10 weeks scan and the baby didnt have a heartbeat (july). I opted to have a d&c two days later. Af showed 6 weeks later and we waited one month and then got the green light to try again and we did and feel pregnant again but I lost that one naturally at about 5 weeks. Had a HSG a few weeks later (dec) and everything looked fine according to the FS. He said that the dye didnt travel into my right tube but it didnt go that way at all so he wasnt worried. Tried that month and jan, nothing. Dr put my on Clomid to help with my low progesterone levels (produces a bigger follicle resulting in higher progesterone levels during luteal phase). Took 50mg in Feb and nothing (progesterone was at about 12 @ 7dpo). Mar took 100mg and not pregnant but progesterone was at 26.88! So they have me on it again for 100mg this cycle. Hopfully 3rd time is the charm!


----------



## 2013myyear

Oh he really is lol! Xx
New stalker alert ;-) lol xxx


----------



## mommylov

I got so excited to see you in there! heheh :happydance:

Its amazing how many men are out there that dont understand how important it is to really be there for us :cry:. Especially during times like this! I have the most amazing husband who has been my rock! We sure are lucky girls, huh :)

Oh I see you guys just recently got married? Congrats! :wedding:


----------



## BeachChica

2013 - did your betas drop before? Is that why you were told you were having a MC? Sorry if you already told us.


----------



## kmp

Soop, I am so excited for your scan, just a little over a week!

Hello 2013 and Ginger, sorry for your reasons for joining, but welcome! There is a reason everyone continues coming here after they are pregnant. All the first and second trimester forums are fun, but you feel like the other women are different from us. We have so many shared experiences and feelings here.

Hi everyone else

afm just happy to be 15 weeks today and have an apple or orange depending on the site!


----------



## Sooperhans

Good luck today 2013! 

Hi Beach! How are you feeling? 

Thank you Kmp, me too! Thank you for counting down with me and happy 15 weeks!. It's tru about thw thread, many like-minded people sharing their experiences, it's such a supportive thread xxx


----------



## 2013myyear

Hey ladies we still don't know if good or bad news :( still dark :bfp: and HCG levels rising but nothing on scan :( xxxx


----------



## mommylov

2013, they didnt see anything on scan??? What did they say it could be?


----------



## NewToAllThis

So sorry you are going through this 2013, it's just awful. :hugs: to you xx


----------



## 2013myyear

They've said they have no idea basically great that makes me feel :-( 

Just wanna scream xxx


----------



## mommylov

I cant even imagine. Im soooo sorry babe. BIG hugs for you. You said they are going to repeat bloodwork right? Will they be doing another scan as well?


----------



## 2013myyear

They want daily bloods from me to keep checking HCG levels then another Scan end of the week if there still rising xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hope that these next few days go by fast hun. xoxoo I wish I could say something to take away your frustration. :( We are here for you and Im praying for you!


----------



## Nicki123

Oh 2013 so sorry you're going through this, I hope everything becomes clear soon x


----------



## 2013myyear

Thank you ladies means the world to me xxxxxx


----------



## Sooperhans

2013, I'm so sorry. It must be really so distressing. I hope they can work it all out v quickly for you xxx


----------



## 2013myyear

Hope so my OH bless him has been on phone all afternoon he wants private Scan for second option xxx


----------



## mommylov

FX for you 2013!!!!

:wave: ladies!


----------



## monro84

Beach--FX this is your month for sticky babies. When do you plan on testing? Looks like progestrerone is really stabilizing your temps. 

2013--OMG that is crazy what is happening. I really don't know what to think unless there was a twin that you lost that is why you were bleeding however do you think u might have 2 horns in your uterus and they keep scanning the wrong one and the scan last week was the one your baby was in :shrug:. Remember that it takes a lot longer for hcg to go up once you reach a certain point. 

soop-- cannot wait for nxt wk fx and tons of stick :dust: your way.


----------



## 2013myyear

monro84 to be honest I feel in my gut now this an MC :( as much as that breaks my heart it means I can move on with the next chapter of my TTC journey , my bloods from yesterday hadn't risen but hadn't gone down either so they've taken more today and then more again tomorrow the doctor is being amazing and keeping an eye on me I, so glad I went to see her xx

Hope you ladies are well xxx


----------



## rmichellem

Hi everyone, thought i'd hop in if you don't mind. Had 7 losses here still trying for #1. They put me on a gluten free diet and i have LPD. I O'd yesterday so fingers crossed!


----------



## monro84

glad your getting the help from her that you need. I would trust your body I could tell when my pregnancy's were failing however I did have a false alarm on this one. Hope you get answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi rmichellem, welcome to the thread but so sorry for your losses and that you find yourself here :hugs: fx for you!


----------



## oyinkan

Hi rmichellem, and welcome to the thread wishing u good luck.....


----------



## mommylov

Rmichellem, so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing well today :)


----------



## BeachChica

2013 - I am at the edge of my seat waiting for your update. This is so strange. Out of curiosity, what have your HGC values been for these last few tests?

Rmichelle- Welcome to the group and so sorry for your losses! Have you had tissue testing on your losses or any RMC testing?


----------



## 2013myyear

BeachChica I think they've said it's around 10 000ish xxxx

Hope you're all okay ladies xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! TGIF!


----------



## BeachChica

2013myyear said:


> BeachChica I think they've said it's around 10 000ish xxxx
> 
> Hope you're all okay ladies xxxx

Wow, that's high! Did you have results on more than one?


----------



## mommylov

Scan went great this morning! Best results to date in my ttc journey. I have 2 follciles this month, I usually only have one. They are at 18mm & 23mm and lining is at 7.5. Seems like I have a better chance and may even release 2 eggs. PRAYING Im pregnant this month.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sounding good mommylov, fxd for you!

How you doing 2013? Been thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

I don't know if I ever updated any of you on this thread (sorry!!!), but Hannah Elizabeth was born on March 12th, at 11:41 a.m., weighing 6 lbs. 11 oz., and 20 inches long, via scheduled c-section. She's doing great, other than not being able to nurse (LONG STORY of heartache & woe), and is a delightful baby.


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Wookie! She is darling :coud9: Glad you and baby are doing well :)


----------



## kmp

OOOhhh Wookie, she is a doll!!! Too cute!! My sister was devastated not to be able to bf her first, but her second did great. Hannah will be fine with formula!

Mommyluv great to hear your scan results! It sounds like this may be your month!!


----------



## Beebop12

Hello everyone! Hope it's ok I hope in and join! I unfortunately have suffered two losses now. Have been ttc for two years, diagnosed with pcos, multiple cycles of clomid and Femara. Chemical pg feb 2012 and ectopic April 2013 :(. Just took my methotrexate shot today. Completely devastated. Wishing us all BFPs with sticky beans in the near future!


----------



## mommylov

Bee bop, welcome and so sorry for your losses :(


----------



## ayclobes

congrats wookie!


----------



## kmp

Beebop, sorry for your losses. They sound similar to mine, I had a mc at 5 wks in Aug 2011 then an ectopic nov 2011. I know ectopics are VERY difficult! I had the mtx twice as one was not enough. I am now 16 weeks pregnant so hopefully that will be some inspiration for you!! Wishing you a quick recovery through this horrible experience.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi all. Mommylov I really hope this is your month.

Wookie, Hannah is gorgeous, I popped to your journal and saw your birthing video. Oh wow it was very emotional but beautiful, thanks for sharing.

Afm feeling a bit all over the place this month. I think it's this damn cold snap we're having in the UK it's making everyone so down. I met my gorgeous beautiful nephew at the weekend who has made me broody for the first time. Totally love him. Also I got my nk cell results today which were normal - I know this should be seen as a good thing but I'd gotten myself convinced that was going to be my problem and I'm so dissapointed it's not. Not sure where to go from here ...


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, everyone! She keeps me on my toes, but I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## BeachChica

Aww Wookie! congrats!!! :yipee: I need to pop over to your journal and see your video. 

Beebop - welcome and so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Mommylov - hope you catch those eggs this month!!!

Nicki - I know what you mean, it's soooo frustrating to not have answers for why this keeps happening :grr: I am in the same boat. We will get our rainbow!!!


----------



## monro84

Had dr appt today to ck cervix apparently it went from 3.2 cm 2wks ago to 2.5 with a little funneling. I have to have a stitch put in tomorrow and be kept over night for observations and then off work all next week. I am freaking out right now. I know that many women carry full term with it but I am just so worried he is going to come to early.:cry:


----------



## kmp

Oh Monro so sorry to hear this, but I too have heard of many women who get stitched and carry full-term. I know it is worrisome, but you will just have to take it easy.


----------



## mommylov

Thansk ladies!!

Monroe, I agree hun. Try not to stress. This happens to lots of women and they carry full term. Your little guy will stay in and keep growing away! :) :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Beebop, welcome and sorry for your losses x

Beach, how are you?

Wookie CONGRATULATIONS! Hannah is adorable and I'm sure you are doing a fab job with her, bf or not. You're a Mummy! :happydance:

Nikki, oh you poor thing. I know what you mean about the nk cells and wishing to know if it was down to one thing and that it can be treated to fix things. Do they have a plan of what's next? This weather is shocking! It's so cold outside that it hurts, even when wrapped up :growlmad: I hope spring arrives and the sunshine helps everything. I hope it works out for you very very soon :hugs: xxx

Afm....I went for the 8 week scan today, was totally nervous and so was dh. We waited for a bit, some poor girl ahead of us had obvs got bad news, I felt like giving her a big hug. I almost felt a bit panicky then as that's where we had a whole host of tests with our 2nd mc, every door led to a room where there were bad memories. Even the waiting room reminded me of sitting there anxiously with a canular in my arm! Anyway....the sonographer was lovely. We spoke briefly about the history and she said when she started she would need a minute just to check everything out and don't be alarmed. Well about 10 seconds later she turned the screen and there we were, looking at our kidney bean, heart beating and all. Measuring 8w 1d. Wow :cloud9: I was shaking like a leaf, even when we were walking back to the car! I hope it continues to all be on track and work out... xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

OK I think I've popped a pic behind a spoiler, sorry if it hasn't worked, I'm not 100% on how to do pics behind a spoiler!
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-04_13-48-33.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommylov

Awww congrats Soop! So happy for great scan! :)


----------



## monro84

Oh soop I love it congrats. 

Afm out of surgery so far so good.


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Soop that's wonderful, so happy for you :)


----------



## Nicki123

monro I have my fx tightly for you! Glad it all seemed to go well x


----------



## Sooperhans

:cloud9: Thank you all!

Monro, eek I hope you are OK. I'm pleased you have had swift surgery and hopefully it's onwards and upwards from here for you :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## mommylov

Monroe, big hugs and glad you are doing ok!


----------



## wookie130

Soop, congrats! Look at your little gummy bear! How amazing! :cloud9:

Monro, take a deep breath. There's a lot of research out there regarding the cerclage stitch to keep your cervix closed...the best success rates with in regarding delivering closer to full-term is when the cerclage is coupled with total bedrest, unfortunately. Hey, if that's what it takes, we know you'll do it. Good luck, dear.


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats soop!! This will be your "keeper"!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you notop, I so hope it is. How are you? X


----------



## NewToAllThis

Soop - :wohoo: so so so pleased for you. It's amazing seeing that hb isn't it. I'll NEVER forget seeing it for the first time :cloud9:
How are you feeling, any MS?

Monro - :hugs: really hope the stitch does the trick for you. Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Nicki - I put my thoughts re your results on your journal but just hoping you are doing ok :hugs:

Wookie - OMG, Hannah is just beautiful. Congratulations momma!

Mommylov - how you doing? :hugs:

Notop - congrats on team :pink:

:hi: to Beach, kmp and anyone I missed :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Hi ntat! I'm doing great...o time for me :D how are you Hun?


----------



## wookie130

NTAT- Look at you!!! This appears to be your rainbow in the making! Congrats!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Soop -this is fabulous! You're little bean in looking great!!! Sending lots of sticky dust your way! 

Monro -glad surgery went ok. I think everything will be perfect for you! You will be on here later telling ladies that you had a stitch and it was fine!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

mommylov said:


> Hi ntat! I'm doing great...o time for me :D how are you Hun?

I'm ok thanks - feeling quite 'normal' at the moment, apart from aching bones, sheesh I'm like an old woman in that department!



wookie130 said:


> NTAT- Look at you!!! This appears to be your rainbow in the making! Congrats!

Thanks, it appears so hey! 20 week scan on Monday, eek!!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Happy friday to you all and hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## Sooperhans

Ntat, Beach, Wookie, thank you. It was lovely to see and I really hope by the next scan that it'll be all on travk still. I do want the 1st tri to fly....can't help feel nervous and will be better once I have proof. We are so pleased with the scan though and have everything crossed.

Ntat good luck on Mon with your 20wk scan! To answer your question, I haven't been sick but I do feel quote queasy at various points of the day, like I have to eat to stop it. And sometimes when I've brushed,my teeth I have gagged a bit. So we will see!

How are everyone? Beach, Nikki, Mommy, Kmp, Notop, Lexi, Emme, everyone? Hope Thurl that you are ok too hun.

Xxx


----------



## mommylov

Sounds very promising soop!! :)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. This weekend is the official beging of the tww... Eek!


----------



## Sooperhans

Lots of luck in your 2ww...rooting for you! 

Spoke too soon about just feeling queasy...I puked this morning! Yay for the symptom though, lol x


----------



## Nicki123

Hooray for puking Soop :) good sign, hope it doesn't get too bad. 

Ugh another Monday - but we're half way through already. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: yay for puking! Who wouldve ever thought that the day would come that we would get excited and happy about puking! lol

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## wookie130

Puking is good...well, not while it's happening, obviously, but seriously, it's a sign of a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## ayclobes

Soop-When i was pregnant with preston, i gagged while brushing my teeth and using mouthwash..even the thought of it made me sick..its a good sign!


----------



## NewToAllThis

20 week scan today. Everything fine, Haribo is happy, healthy and doing well. 

Apparently I have a posterior placenta with anterior succenturiate lobe. Which basically means most of its in the right place but it is split and a small part of it sits on the front wall.
I have been assured that its nothing to worry about and that they will keep an eye on it during any further scans (I have two growth scans booked for 28 and 34 weeks)

I'll leave you with a picture of my beautiful boy :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/80A370C5-BEA5-4F26-ABDB-7E8EA2804A22-2046-000000B1E0CDCD40_zps881e8483.jpg


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks everyone....despite feeling off colour all day, I'm pleased to have had a good sign through a good puke :)

Ntat GORGEOUS pic!! So pleased you had a good scan. I don't know much about the placenta you described, does it mean you could deliver naturally still?

12 week scan date came through today....2nd May. Can't wait :)

Xxx


----------



## mommylov

NTAT... great scan pic!!! Your little bub is too cute! :cloud9:

Soop, gald you got your scan booked. Come on May 2nd!!


----------



## monro84

Soop -- I did not start to get nauseous till after 9 1/2 wks but did get sick at 7 wks 2 days. Then once at 8 wks. Then almost every day or everyother day from 9 1/2 wks till 16 wks. Mainly when I brushed my teeth and on an empty stomach. But I hardlt had an appetite for anything so that did not help with the emoty stomach nausa. But after 16 wks it went to once or twice a week. And last time I got sick was I think 18 or 19 wks. Good luck with the nausea. :winkwink:

Ntat--love the scan pic he is going to be a cutie glad everything is going good. :happydance:

Mommylov--gl fx this is your month. :flower:

Sorry if I missed anyone its hard to catch up on my phone I can catch up next week at work.


----------



## MeLlYSuNShiNe

Hi Everyone- I am 31 and have had 2 mc. I recently had my 3rd IUI and now I'm in that 2 week wait phase. I am so scared and nervous. I have been going through this all alone and feel like I don't have anyone who shares my pain. I am really happy to have found this forum. Thanks for starting it!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Monroe! How are you feeling?

Meliysunshine, Im sorry for your losses :( I hope you will find comfort here. This is a great group of ladies and we have all been there so we def know how you feel. I too am in the TWW currently so Ill go through this TWW Torture with you! Heheh I didnt have an IUI but if we dont get pregnant this cycle, then we are going to opt for one next cycle. Hope you get your BFP!!!!

Good morning to everyone!


----------



## sandyhen85

Hi ladies, just wondered if anyone knows how long you should wait before trying again after abdominal surgery for an ectopic pregnancy (unfortunately it wasnt keyhole surgery) ....I lost my right tube, but also had 2 shots of the injection beforehand as well. I'm looking to get some fertility tests organised as well, can they be done following my first proper cycle....I just want to start planning already so we know when we can start trying again.....all the wonderful announcements on facebook is hurting so much right now. I had my surgery last Wednesday.....I know i will probably have to wait 3 months tho......many thanks in advance  x


----------



## mommylov

Hi Sandy, Im sorry for your loss :( Im not too familiar with that so I wouldnt be of much help. Im sure your dr will be able to tell you. Do you have a follow up or anything scheduled? If not, then I woul ddef put a call in to the dr to see what they say.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi mellysinshine, ugh the 2ww, what a drag. I hope it flies by for you.

Sandyhen, did you have a metho shot? I know you have to make sure thats out of your system before ttc but I don't know if it interferes with tests, sorry.

:hugs: to you both and sorry for your losses.


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone is well! I just did my progesterone test this morning so I probably wont get the results today. I had a level of 26.88 last month so a good level wont mean much unless Im pregnant. With TWO mature follies this month, Im really hoping to be pregnant!


----------



## kmp

Hi Sandy, I had an ectopic in Nov 2011 and was told to wait at least three months after the mtx shots (i had two as the first didn't work). I then too had abdominal surgery in both March and May of 2012 and although mine were small incisions the dr. punctured my uterus during the may surgery :-( I was told two months if I recall and believe me I did NOT want to hear two months because at that point I just wanted to get back ttc and couldn't imagine waiting! I am not sure about the fertility testing though.


----------



## monro84

Thanks everyone I am back at work was cleard to go back yesterday. He said wed that cervix was closed and length was staying same so guess thats good he still said no house work and don't pick up anything heavy. 

rmichellem--Sorry for your loses:hugs:. I am on my sixth pregnancy but this will be my first baby so it can happen after alot of losses. FX this is your month for your sticky baby. 

wookie--congrats so happy everything went good besides the BFign:hugs: she is soooo cute:flower:

Beebop--so sorry your here but this is a great forum of ladies that have helped me through hard times and will help you too:hugs: GL and FX for you to get your sticky baby soon. :hugs:

NTAT--Looove the scan pic so cute so excited for you. :happydance:

Meliysunshine--So sorry for your loses but good luck this month FX for your your in the right place for support. :hugs:

Sandyhen--oh no so sorry to hear that but your still good with one tube. I don't know anything about etopic but I know some ladies on here could help you out FX you get eveything worked out soon and you get get back to ttc your sticky baby and will have one very soon. :hugs:

mommylov--temps look good when do you get your prog test back? FX you'll get your bfp in a few days when do you plan on testing?


----------



## mommylov

monro84 said:


> mommylov--temps look good when do you get your prog test back? FX you'll get your bfp in a few days when do you plan on testing?

Oh Oops! I think I forgot to post here. They came back yesterday at 41.4! :happydance: Now Im PRAYING that I get that :bfp: over the weekend or maybe mon or tues. If I dont get a +hpt by monday (cd13) Im going to stop the progesterone. Still preparing myself for next cycle and IUI. I really didnt ever think I would have to go that route but Im so tired of the :bfn:. I just want to be pregnant already. With every month, my levels get better and better but no baby. :shrug::cry::sadangel:


----------



## monro84

:shock: wow those sound like prego levels I bet you got 1 if not 2 lil beans cooking in there :happydance: My progesterone on this one at I think 11 dpo was 43.93 and hcg was 22.4 so I bet you got a baby or 2 in there I would not have the self control to not poas. :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Good luck, mommylov!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

monro84 said:


> :shock: wow those sound like prego levels I bet you got 1 if not 2 lil beans cooking in there :happydance: My progesterone on this one at I think 11 dpo was 43.93 and hcg was 22.4 so I bet you got a baby or 2 in there I would not have the self control to not poas. :dohh:

Oh really??? Ohh that gives me hope!! Someone that took the same amout of Clomid I did (Same days & cycles) got pregnant on her 3rd cycle. She said that my temps looked like hers so that gave me hope for this cycle too! This is the highest my progesterone has ever been that I know of. I did have 2 follies at my cd12 scan, both on the left 18 & 23. Im just hoping that If I did release two eggs, that we atleast caught one of them! The only reason why Im holding off on poas is because I only have 3 IC's left :haha: I have digis and FR tests but I dont want to waste those unless I see a line in a IC. I will be ordering another 50 pack if Im not pregnant this round. Trust me, if I had more I would be peeing all over them right now lol :rofl:



wookie130 said:


> Good luck, mommylov!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Wookie! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Im so tempted to PAOS when I get home :oops: but I really want to use the 3 IC that I have for cd12, 13, & 14


----------



## mommylov

So DH just told me that he wants me to start testing tonight. I told him that I only have 3 IC's left and a pack of digis and I dont want to use the digis unless I get a + on a IC. So Ill start tomorrow morning with FMU. FX!!


----------



## Nicki123

Oooo good luck tomorrow Mommylov, I'll be watching this space!


----------



## mommylov

Thank you Nicki! :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Keeping everything crossed for you mommylov :dust:


----------



## cruise

May I join this thread? I've had two, possibly three, consecutive chemical pregnancies. Counting only 2 though because the first time around wasn't proven like the other two were, we aren't really sure if the BFPs were evaps or not. 

I have no idea where to start with this. I do know my ins won't cover Recurrent Pregnancy Loss until 3 losses and I have proof of only 2. Today is CD1 and we're going to try again immediately. What should I be doing doctor wise? What about baby aspirin?


----------



## mommylov

Cruise, welcome and very sorry for your losses. Does your ins have a website you can get on to? Most of them will have a section on thier site that will tell you exactly what is covered and what isnt or Im sure you can call and ask them. I dont think you will need to show proof of a mc or anything like that for coverage. It might just be listed as general OBGYN/family planing coverage. This includes meds should you decide or need them in the future like Clomid, certain prenatals, etc. As for baby Asprin, that is something some women self medicate with but it is mainly to help with preventing clotting. If you dont have an issue with that, then you technically dont need it but it doesnt hurt anything for the most part.

As for what to do next... have you talked to a dr about what the next step should be for you? They can take a look at your history and see what has happened and what has and hasnt been done and then come up with a game plan. I hope that everything works out for you and you are blessed with your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - so glad things are going great for you this cycle! :yipee: 

NTAT - great scan pic!!! :happydance:

Mommy - your levels are sounding great! 

Welcome to all the new girls! So sorry for your losses! This is a great forum for support! 

Cruise - my doctor said the taking baby aspirin is good for over all health and many doctors recommend it for TTC and even through pregnancy. My ins doesn't cover "infertility" but they have paid for all of my testing for RPL. Good luck! 

Wookie- how is it being a mom? 

AFM - gearing up for O. I haven't been feeling well the last couple days so hopefully I will feel better so we can get some BDing this weekend!


----------



## mommylov

Beach fx for lots of bd and that you feel better!!!


----------



## wookie130

Beach, it is TOUGH, but simply wonderful!


----------



## kmp

Mommy, so looking forward to your poas!! You need some frer for those early testing days!

Beach good luck with the bding! How's the house coming?


----------



## BeachChica

Kmp - it's not coming along yet :( they have just applied for the permit so hope it will start in the next couple weeks. How are you doing?


----------



## mommylov

Temp dip this morning :(


----------



## BeachChica

Don't worry mommy - could be n implantation dip. FX for you!!!


----------



## mommylov

I think it's too late for that. I'm 11dpo today :(


----------



## mommylov

Beach your chart is looking great!!


----------



## BeachChica

Ugh! I don't know what's going on with my chart. I haven't been feeling well so I think it's just that. I am away from home now but I just realized that I forgot to look at my thermometer and enter my temp this morning. I will have to do that this afternoon. 

Anxious to see what your chart looks like tomorrow Mommylov! 11 DPO is not out of the "window" for implantation.


----------



## mommylov

Oh no. Maybe you're catching a cold or something? Are you getting monitored or anything this cycle? Keeping my fx that its your body gearing up to o!!

I really am not feeling it this month anymore. I know that some have had implantation on 11dpo but I just don't think it's the case. I've been having something dull cramping here and there that just make me think af is around the corner. I have no pregnancy syptoms at all so that combined with a temp dip is telling me to just focus on the next cycle and wait for af. :(


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Mommylov, you know I'm rooting for you and want you to get your BFP so much. If AF does arrive I hope you and your doc can come up with a plan.

Hope you're feeling ok Beach.

Sorry for your losses cruise :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Mommy - your temps are back up!!! How are you feeling? Hope it stays up!

AFM - I have had the stomach flu for like 4 days. I feel awful! I got a pos OPK yesterday but just could not muster up the energy to get some BDing in. I am planning to try to get some in tonight so hopefully I did not miss my window this month. FF shows that I O'd already but I think that's just me being sick.


----------



## mommylov

Oh beach Im so sorry youre still sick hun :( Your eggy could still be waiting for spermy so I dont think you rae too late but I would def try and get some in today if youre up to it. Im really hoping you feel better doll!

I did have a temp rise this morning but still dont think Im pregnant. I dont have any symptoms what so ever. I get an occasional cramp or shooting pain in breasts but I think thats AF knocking at the door. I didnt even use my Crinone this morning because Im really not feeling it. I will test one more time tomorrow morning just to be sure but thats it. Still waiting for my dr to call me today to go over the plan for next cycle. We want to go ahead with an IUI but dh wants me to ask about getting my tubes checked again. I agree and wanted to see about getting another HSG done but Ill see what she says.


----------



## Nicki123

I'll still keep my fx Mommylov just in case.

Beach :hugs: not fun having to think about :sex: when you're feeling so rough. I hope it's not too tough! Get better soon x


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!! Hope you all are doing well! :hugs:

Beach, how are you feeling? Hope you are rid of the bug you had!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies! Well I am feeling MUCH better. I had the stomach flu for 4 days. It was absolutely awful! My temps are all over the place this month with all that and I think I might O'd while I was sick so I may be out this month. 

How is everyone else doing? Mommy - I see the damn witch got you!! :( Booooo!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Beach. Glad you are feeling better. Sounds like you had something nasty. Sorry if it got in the way of ttc, typical! Hopefully you'll have more energy for BDing next month then :)

Hope everyone else is well. I have been studying, I took Friday off work and have done loads, I finally feel like I'm getting somewhere with my course. Also, 3 weeks to go til my Moonwalk (eek). I have my hysteroscopy in just over a week too, and my TeG blood results on Tuesday, so lots going on x


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki - what's the Moonwalk?


----------



## Nicki123

It's a 26 mile overnight walk, thousands of (mostly) ladies donning decorated bras raising money for a breast cancer charity.
https://www.walkthewalk.org/Challenges/TheMoonWalkLondon
I have raised about £300 so far - I just hope I make it!


----------



## BeachChica

Wow that's great Nicki! 26 miles is a very long walk! But what a great cause! You will have to post a pic of you girls in your decorative bras!


----------



## Nicki123

Deal - I will! I have next Tuesday off work (day after hysteroscopy) and I am going to use it as a costume making / bra decorating day :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! Hope you all had a great weekend! 

Nicki, 26 miles is amazing!!!! Hope you have fun making your costume and decorating your bra :haha:

Babbybemine, almost time to start testing! How are you feeling? This was your first IUI correct?

:wave: to everyone!


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki123 said:


> Deal - I will! I have next Tuesday off work (day after hysteroscopy) and I am going to use it as a costume making / bra decorating day :)

Nicki - I can't wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## mommylov

Oops, I meant Beach not babybemine... too many forums today I guess! lol

Forgive me, my mind has been mush the past couple of days. :(


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone.
How are you all? Soop hope all is going well.

On Monday I got some test results that actually found something! After 3 years they may have pinpointed my problem. I had abnormal TEG (thromboelestogram?) results which showed my blood forms larger clots than normal, and the clots don't dissolve as fast as they should. I cannot tell you how relieved I feel to have a possible answer. I will be prescribed double dose baby aspirin and clexane next time I'm pg.

I also have my hysteroscopy lined up for Monday, Dr really thinks this will help too.

So, I'm feeling good! Roll on ttc time.

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hiya, Nicki, the hint of an answer is fantastic!! How did they find this out this time? I hope it's very treatable and that you get on really well with the drug combo next time. Lots of luck on Monday too. Hoping all this works out very quickly for you now, I have a good feeling about this for you, keep going and I hope this is it!

How's your bra? Lol...hope it's all decorated up and ready for your great walking achievement to come. 

How is everyone else? Monro, Mommy, Beach...and everyone! Welcome to the new posters and sorry for your losses.

Afm, I've been really quite tired and have been getting a fair few headaches and bouts of nausea and sickness. But all good signs! My acu lady has been helping relieve the symptoms as much as she can.

I have a consultant appt on Monday to discuss my thyroid and the plan for managing that. I get a shared care between them and the midwife. Then the scan next Thurs....god I'm so hopeful it's all good! Then we'll be starting to tell more people...think some have prob guessed already, as my tummy is a bit..."rotund" and darling husband has commented! So I'm in baggy stuff to hide it a bit. Again, a good sign I hope. Hoping to report good news in less than a week! :)

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki - that's great news that they found something. I hope that's all it is for you and sounds like it should be something that you can fix with ought too much trouble!

Soop - so glad you are feeling terrible! It's so funny that we wish our online friends the worst but its so true! :winkwink: can't wait for your scan next week!!! You'll soon be out of the first Tri! 

AFM - I turned 40 this week Ugh! We've had week long celebrations (advertising as my BIG 3-0 LOL!) So now we are on the boat for the weekend for my last celebration. The witch also got me yesterday. It's been a weird cycle month for me with getting sick and all so on to next month! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Beach! I know - bad is good! Hoping the week just goes quickly now to next Thursday. Work is really busy so most days I'm shattered!

Ahhhh, happy big birthday!! I love the sound of your boat and good weather, hope you have a lovely time. Sorry about AF but I hope next month is your month!! :) xxx


----------



## monro84

Nicki--So excited to hear that fx this is the reason and the meds will help you to carry to term when you catch that eggy next month:winkwink:

mommylov-Good luck with the IUI this month:flower:

Soop--Can't wait for your scans next week. Not long till 2nd tri:happydance:

Beach---Happy birthday!! boat sounds fun. Didn't you know that 40 is the new 30:winkwink:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki - said in your journal but its fab that you now have a potential reason for your losses and it can be treated so easily. 

Soop - happy 11 weeks, can't wait to hear your scan update and see pics :happydance:

Beach - belated happy birthday, enjoy your time on the boat. Sounds amazing :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else. Just got up from a nap so a bit groggy still. I'm going great, feeling much better than I was.

Catch up more soon x


----------



## mommylov

Nicki, I&#8217;m so glad that they found something! Not glad that you have been having problems but glad that they were able to find something that could explain everything and fix it! FX for you hun!!! :flower:

Soop, sorry you haven&#8217;t been feeling well but great that your acu lady is helping. Can&#8217;t wait to hear about your upcoming scan next Thursday! :)

Happy birthday Beach!!!! 40 is going to be the BEST year yet! You&#8217;ll be having your rainbow baby :dance: :dust:

Monroe, thanks! :hugs:

:wave: to everyone and hope all is well with all of you ladies!


AFM~ HSG yesterday went great. It was more painful than the one I had in Dec but they suspect I had a blocked tube and that might be the reason for it beong so much more painful this time. Good news is everything is all cleared now... BOTH tubes! :dance: So folliscan on Monday then IUI to follow that! FX!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Beach! Oh happy birthday, and a biggie too. I hope you've been treated like a princess these last few days as it really is a special one. Hope you had a blast.

Soop sorry you feel yukky but I think this is it ! Rainbow baby here to stay :)

Monroe you're so far along now! How did that happen?'

New, thanks for your support as always :hugs: it means a lot 

Mommylov, hooray for cleared tubes!

Afm .. I've had a few cocktails tonight :wine:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks girls! Nicki good on you for the cocktails! Hope they were yummy and no sore heads the next day. Mommy, yay for the hsg clearing the way and hopefully a bfp for you v soon! :hugs:

Had my 1st joint obs/endo appt yday. The endo said I can stay on my current level of thyroid tabs, which is good as I was worried they would reduce me a bit. The obs woman was ok on the whole but was really pissed off that my gp had prescribed me progesterone and gave me the 3rd degree about it. She said it should only be issued after 3 ms's after investigation and I thought eff off, I wouldnt even be here at all if that was the case! So I'm pleased I wasnt relying on her to issue me any! That pissed me off but I kept my cool and just said this is the furthest I've got so that has to be a good thing. I don't need to justify anything to her! She was like well this is nothing to do with me and your gp will have to make the call of when you come off it....fine! I've known her for years and this one for about 5 mins, so whatever!


Before the main appt, the nurse got a Doppler out and started looking for a hb. She couldn't get one at first and said maybe she should have waited until next appt and don't worry...I was holding my breath and willing she would find it! Eventually she did and I got about 10seconds of hb noise. *It was lovely! It eased my mind for Thurs. Can't wait!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies.
Soop I just wish everyone would agree, every dr I speak to (and there have been a lot this month) have given me different opinions about progesterone, clexane and aspirin, PLEASE would someone soon come up with a definite answer on what we're meant to do. I am glad you didn't have that nurse issuing your meds in the first place. So happy you got to hear a hb :cloud9: roll on Thursday

I am in bed recovering from my hysteroscopy and am in more pain than I thought I'd be so have cancelled all appointments and am have a day in bed :) I might watch a box set in a bit. The outcome of yesterday was (I think) that they found a septum and have removed it! I had no idea I had one but this could also be a cause of my mcs. With this gone, and the blood thinning drugs, I really am feeling a bit positive know about the next pg :) I feel I'm getting somewhere at last. I said 'I think' cus my op was right at the end of a long and boring day and the dr went home before speaking to me! Pretty annoyed about that. This is what the nurse and I deciphered from my notes. I have had two coils put in and have a month wort of HRT drugs to take to help my uterus heal nicely, they get taken out on 28th May and then hopefully I'll be in tip top condition :) so a slight ttc delay but I really think its going to be worth it.

:wave: hi everyone, hope you're all well x


----------



## ayclobes

Sooperhans said:


> Thanks girls! Nicki good on you for the cocktails! Hope they were yummy and no sore heads the next day. Mommy, yay for the hsg clearing the way and hopefully a bfp for you v soon! :hugs:
> 
> Had my 1st joint obs/endo appt yday. The endo said I can stay on my current level of thyroid tabs, which is good as I was worried they would reduce me a bit. The obs woman was ok on the whole but was really pissed off that my gp had prescribed me progesterone and gave me the 3rd degree about it. She said it should only be issued after 3 ms's after investigation and I thought eff off, I wouldnt even be here at all if that was the case! So I'm pleased I wasnt relying on her to issue me any! That pissed me off but I kept my cool and just said this is the furthest I've got so that has to be a good thing. I don't need to justify anything to her! She was like well this is nothing to do with me and your gp will have to make the call of when you come off it....fine! I've known her for years and this one for about 5 mins, so whatever!
> 
> 
> Before the main appt, the nurse got a Doppler out and started looking for a hb. She couldn't get one at first and said maybe she should have waited until next appt and don't worry...I was holding my breath and willing she would find it! Eventually she did and I got about 10seconds of hb noise. *It was lovely! It eased my mind for Thurs. Can't wait!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

 
Wow is all i can say soop, I was on progesterone with Preston until i was 13/14 wks but then again, i got started on them the day i found out i was pregnant


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks ayc - I'm expecting until any time from then to up to 16 weeks. There doesn't even seem to be a straight answer on that anywhere! Preston looks gorgeous in your pic. 

Nicki I agree...all this divided opinion is exhausting! If it's just a resource thing and I should have had the 3rd mc somewhere just to tick their boxes, I'm sorry but that's bullshit and this is people's lives here. Yeah, I'm pleased to be on it, it could have made all the difference!

Ouch, rest up lots, you poor thing. Take more time if you need. Yay to finding the septate and removing it, it seems to have worked wonders for Monro! 
Come on June for you to TTC for your rainbow! I have everything crossed for you hun. I'd be annoyed that the doc went w/o speaking to you too, will you get a letter to confirm everything? Hope so. I hope the pain eases off for you v soon. How does hrt help healing btw? I don't know anything about it...

Hope everyone is ok - Beach how are you? And Lexi, Emne, wookie, nsn, notop, everyone! Lady is little Elsa coming up for her op? I hope all's good with you and her Xxx


----------



## mommylov

Nicki so sorry youre in pain hun but Im so glad they found somethign and fixed it! On to a BFP cycle for you! :)

Soop, I too wish that things were more clear from the dr. Im not too familiar with what you guys are talking about but I hope that it all works out for you hun!


----------



## monro84

NTAT--Good to see your feeling better and your 23 wks :thumbup:

mommylov--GL with the IUI looks like O is soon. :hugs:

Nicki--IKR I guess I am in the 3rd tri now. He is kicking up a storm most days to mainly by my ribs which is not comfortable. Sooooo happy that found the septum that can keep causing mc's if it is not removed but once removed you have a very high chance of having a normal pregnancy. If that is what the dr tells you it was be sure to have a follow up like saline US to make sure no residual septum is left b/c if it is it can still cause problems and if they tell you there is some left and it should be ok do not accept it and get the rest removed I think if it is .5 cm or less it should be ok but if it is 1cm then get it removed. There is a great group on yahoo called mullerian anomilies that has helped me with my info alot and I truely believe that if I had not found it I would have gotten it removed I would have kept having mc's. Also once you are pregnant *be sure that they keep a ck on your cervix *making sure it does not shorten like mine did and don't take no for an answer on that. You are at higher risk for this since you had a genetic defect of your uterus. When your uterus forms so does your cervix and kidneys so you could have problems with cervix not being as strong and/or kidneys too. If you need anymore info I can try to answer any questions but it would only be on what I have read. But like I said that yahoo group is great. :thumbup:

Soop--I don't get why drs do that b/c as long as it poses no risk to the baby while your on it why does it matter. I was on it as precaution till 10 wks and on baby asprin still. I kinda understand the part on using it before pregnancy b/c some believe that it might inhibit the sperm but I don't get it not being used in pregnancy. :growlmad: So glad you got to hear the HB can't wait for your scan. :happydance:

AFM--Went to a baby shower on Sat for Dh's other cousins wife that is pregnant and then that night Dh's bro called him saying they were on the way to the hospital we were prepaired to go but they did not even break her water till 11 on Sun and our new nephew was born around 2 Sun afternoon. However she was meausring big through the whole pregnancy and at one point at around 33 wkss she told me that the dr told her that if she went term then she would have a 14 lb baby however I now think that she misunderstood him or something b/c she said that at her dr appt last wek they said he was 7 1/2 to 8 lbs but when he was born he was 6 lbs 2 oz at 38 wks 2 days. I think she was mostly full of fluid. That would be the perfect birth weight for mine lol I apparently am still showing really small b/c at the baby shower a girl I was sittng next to I said something about me beinginning my 3rd tri and she was like oh I didn't even know you were pregnant :dohh: I was great then I guess I still look fat then lol.


----------



## Nicki123

Monro that is all really interesting, thank you! Tbh I think the septum was pretty small to start with but I will be sure to ask (once I can get hold of a dr!) and I'll make a note of your other points too.

Soop HRT makes my lining grow back nice and thick which helps prevent any scaring from what they did this time.

Monro sounds like you have a teeny tiny bump!


----------



## Sooperhans

Monro, aww for your little bump, can you put a pic up?

Nicki I hope you are feeling brighter today. Sorry I called it septate, not sure where I got that from, lol. Septum..well I hope you have a lovely lining scar-free v soon. 

Ntat, meant to say, I'm pleased you are feeling better and hope you are getting on well.

Scan tomo! Eeeeeek! Xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck for your scan Soop, how exciting. Got me the dating scan made everything real. :hugs:

Nicki - said in your journal but glad you are ok and resting after your op. :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Nicki--Mine was only a 2 cm and even it if was less then 1 cm some dr's would say that it would not cause problems but it can if the baby implants on it anywere or even close to it if the placenta grows onto it there is no blood flow and so it would only get to a certain gestation and the blood supply could not sustain it. I really hope that was your problem and now on your next bfp you will have a normal and uneventful pregnancy. I did however have 1 mc after the resection but that was due to chromosomes b/c since it was a late implantation. I guess you can judge my bump for your self to see if you think it is small lol:winkwink:.

Soop Here ya go This was taken this morning b/c I keep forgetting do do one on my change over date so the days have gotten sporatic since about 22 wks :blush:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8546/8698349743_9abdbeb525.jpg
27 weeks 4 days by monro15, on Flickr:blush:
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8117/8698395495_4b24315c3c.jpg
27 wks 4 days front by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## Sooperhans

Ntat thank you! Can't wait for the morning now, I hope to see a lovely baby shape :) Did you have downs screening? Did you wait until the blood results were back before telling people? I think if all looks good tomo we may just start telling friends/extended family...will see how it goes.

Awwwww Monro what a cute bump! Yes it is quite small I guess but you can tell lots is happening there :) I have a bit of a bulge already....eek!


----------



## Sooperhans

Nicki how are you today hun? Xxx


----------



## mommylov

Monroe SUPER cute bump!! :)

Soop... one more day! Hope your scan goes well! :)

:wave: to everyone and hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sooperhans

Btw Monro in no way do I think it is too small or anything, just lovely and neat :)

Thanks mommy! Hope you are well?

Xxx


----------



## wookie130

Monro- Definitely a cute bump you have there! 

Soop- I haven't been in here for a while, but I'm thrilled that you are getting so far along with this pregnancy! It won't be too long before you'll be getting farther and farther out of the woods! Good luck, and again, congrats!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Wookie! Hope you are well and that little Hannah is lots of fun!

I'll update tomorrow after the scan. I really hope you are right and it's out of the woods after that xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Cute bump Monro!

Soop, sending you all the bestest vibes for tomorrow. 

I am feeling sore today, should have stayed home another day but was worrying about how much I have to do at work... Oh well. Going to have some more pain killers and an early night. X


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Nicki xxx oh you poor thing...work can wait, your health comes first. Don't go in tomo if you aren't right, I hope you are ok and feel better for the early night xxx


----------



## monro84

Nicki --Thank you :blush: I think when I had that done I was off work for a day well 2 the day I had the surgery and the day after and went back that next day. But I also had a lap done to to see if I had endo which I did have stage 1. I was still pretty sore but the main problem I had was since I had a lap they had to blow up my stomach with air and I had gas pains in my shoulder. I also had a ballon (to help with scarring) but I got it out earlier then recomended I think I only had it in 2 or 3 days when he recomended 5 but I had to go back to work so I could not have it in that long.


----------



## kmp

Soop I am so happy you got to hear the hb! Good luck tomorrow!

Monro very cute bump, looks like mine and I am only 20 weeks!

Nicki I am so happy they found a septate, as strange as that sounds. It really helps relieve some stress from the next bfp when you feel like the cause of your mc's is taken care of. My most recent surgery was may of last year and I got pregnant in Dec. FX a nice bfp for you soon. Just be sure to allow the uterus to heal properly before ttc.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sooperhans said:


> Ntat thank you! Can't wait for the morning now, I hope to see a lovely baby shape :) Did you have downs screening? Did you wait until the blood results were back before telling people? I think if all looks good tomo we may just start telling friends/extended family...will see how it goes.
> 
> Awwwww Monro what a cute bump! Yes it is quite small I guess but you can tell lots is happening there :) I have a bit of a bulge already....eek!

My downs screening failed as baby wouldn't cooperate. So I was booked in for the 16 week bloods, but ended up declining them as they are just a risk factor and with my age etc, I would probs have a higher risk factor so decided against it. I told close friends and family after the dating scan but waited til the 20 week before telling everyone else. I still haven't come out on FB though and don't think I will. Way too scary.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks for that NTAT, it sounds like a good call to make.
What a day! Had to go in and out of the room about 3 times - the baby was visible on the screen each time, but apparently the positions weren't right to get the measurements properly. So I drank a load of water and kept going in and out. It all looked lovely - heart beating away, brain all good, legs, arms, spine, nose bone there - I even saw them swallowing, I think! The only question mark is on the NT measurement on the nuchal front....they took lots of readings showing various numbers and they settled on 3.2mms - so a little above what they want. At one point it was 3.4mms and when they started talking about it, I got really upset. I think it was the tensions and apprehension and just wanting them to be completely healthy and fine. 

I had the blood test and they're rushing it through so I get the results tomorrow lunchtime hopefully. The more I think about it, the more I'm sure it'll be fine - my dh is being really positive and the fact that the nose bone is there I've been told is good at this stage. I just want the all-clear before announcing it to friends. 

I got a couple of pics - I'll pop them up probably tomorrow.

Oh - I'm 2 days ahead of what I thought I was! So 12w2ds....woo.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## kmp

NTAT, so I am not the only one not posting the news on FB?! I don't know why but I have no desire to even at 20 weeks. Kind of feel like it is not everyone's business which is funny cause I told family and friends quite a while ago.

Soop that is great that the scan went well. 3.2 does not seem that high. Isn't 2 or 2.5 that they want it to be under? I have heard of much higher numbers that were fine. My NT was fine, but the first trimester blood screening was high risk for DS. We got the DNA test and it showed no problems so was a huge relief. Keep that in mind if you want to look into getting more info without an invasive test.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Soop, congrats on the scan. Hope you get your NT results quickly. :hugs: I still worry about there being something wrong, but hey ho, nothing I can do about it now.

kmp, yes I thought I'd be looking forward to announcing on FB but I feel like you, don't want to make it 'that' public. The people who matter know, the rest can wait. I think eventually it will come out (i.e when he's born) but for now it's an FB secret and my friends on FB who know, know to not mention it!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies for all the birthday wishes!. Had a great weekend out on the boat. 

Mommy  glad your HSG went well. Those are awful arent they!!?? They say you are very fertile right after those so good luck this month!!! :thumbup:

Nicki  your procedure sounded painful, but I hope this helps you get tour rainbow! Hope you are feeling a little better now! Its almost time for your Moonwalk cant wait to see your decorated bra pics!!! :happydance:

Monro  Awwww what great bump pics! :yipee:

Soop  so glad your scan went well! Cant wait to see your pics! When you said them in your post about the baby, I thought you might have seen 2!!!!

:wave: to everyone else. 

Well better get back to work. Ill check in with you girls later!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Soop - did you get your results? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Beach! How are you doing hun? I had my scan this morning and turns out I was releasing so she went ahead and did the IUI as well. Officially in the TWW now!

Hope you all are doing well... TGIF! :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

mommylov said:


> Thanks Beach! How are you doing hun? I had my scan this morning and turns out I was releasing so she went ahead and did the IUI as well. Officially in the TWW now!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well... TGIF! :)

Good luck mommylov. Lots of dust coming your way :dust:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you all - well NTAT, your scan pic looks gorgeous to me and hopefully all the organs and everything were in check. I'm sure you'll be fine xx

Beach - so pleased you had a lovely birthday! No - there's def only one in there. I just don't always like saying "it", so I went with "they" :)

Kmp - thank you so much for your words of advice and about the DNA test - it's not freely available here, but we have been told you can get it some places privately, so an option if it's needed. I'm not up for the invasive test at all.

Crap day - I got really tense and teary at work, I rang just before lunchtime for the results, was told actually it won't be lunch, it'll be 3pm. I said to dh "this is edging towards the bank hol weekend now, isn't it". Then 15mins later she called back, turns out the bloody hospital hadn't even sent my bloods off yet to be checked - so a quick result was out of the question! I got really upset when they said it'll now be Tues but more likely, Weds. I said everything else in the scan looked great, I wished I hadn't even had this extra screening and gone through this extra stress. I got so worked up I ended up leaving work but once I'd spoken to dh he really talked me down. He is so good with stats and interpretation of them and explained the chances really are quite low. I just want everything to be alright. So to stop driving myself mad, I'm letting go of the tension and I'm thinking massively positively...I really think overall it's going to be OK.

Urgh, have been quite sick tonight, I think the anxiety hasn't helped. Really, I'm only borderline/borderline....the marker is 3.5mms where they question things properly and I'm 3.2mms, where they begin to question things a bit.

I just hope the hospital can get their act together early next week and I am told it's fine for sure!

Happy bank holiday everyone xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Oooh good luck Mommy! xxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww Soop Im so sorry you are so stressed. Darn hospital! I HATE when they do things like that and then say "Oh sorry we didnt send it in.. it will just be a few more days" or something like that. They have no idea what its like to go through what we have gone through. Being pregnant after a loss puts us on pins and needles as it is! Grrrr... hope you get the results back soon... Im sure everything is ok!


----------



## Nicki123

Soop I'm so sorry you're going through this stress. So not fair. It will be fine but its not conducive to a relaxing bank hol weekend.
The hospital still have not called me back to explain what happened in my op on Monday, despite me chasing them. Damn hospitals!
I am totally relaxing this weekend so I feel fully better next week in the final run up to the moonwalk. Just a bit of bra-decorating here and there.

Good luck mommylov!
Hi New :wave: hi Beach :wave: hi kmp :wave: Hi Monro :wave: and everyone else x


----------



## ayclobes

Soop - were you taking about the 1st tri screening? the nucal i think its called? I DID NOT have it done with Preston, and he turned out 100% healthy, don't worry yourself everything will be fine! I had the ultrasound in the 2nd or 3rd tri and/or the blood test to check to see if he'd have a syndrome and he didnt. I had that checked because with my 1st baby i had a mmc nov 2011--that baby was a boy also but stopped developing due to an extra chromosome with usually means the baby would have had down syndrome had the pregnancy continued--we wouldnt have loved him any less though..


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - sorry you had a rough day today! I completely understand how you are on pins and needles and thinking the worst but try to think positively, look how far you've come!!! 

Mommy - yeah for being in the TWW, I hope to join you in a couple days!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh Soop, that annoys me so much. Hospitals making false promises, they know how stressful something like this is and still they drag their heels.
Like everyone else has said, everything will be fine I'm sure, but I know no amount of people telling you will totally take away the stress. 

Praying that you get the results asap and you are totally adopting the right attitude. Positive positive positive. The risk is extremely small so chin up hun and try and enjoy your weekend. Put it to the back of your mind til Tuesday morning, spending extra time stressing won't change anything and isn't good for you or baby. 

Big hugs sweetie :hugs:

Hi Beach, glad you had a great birthday on the boat. How's the house plans coming on? :hugs:

Hi Nicki, glad you are feeling better after the op. enjoy the loooong weekend, you deserve a rest after the madness of last week :hugs:

Ayc - You've got your hands full with two babies. Hope you're enjoying being mummy :hugs:

Mommylov - as I said, sending you lots of vibes and luck for the TWW :hugs:

Hi to anyone else I've forgotten. :hi:

AFM - I'm good at the moment, looking forward to the long weekend although I've agreed to go into work on Monday for a few hours (couldn't resist as double time) but I'm off Tues and Weds so shouldn't be a problem :thumbup:
Baby getting more active. Was lying in bed this morning with my hands on my tummy and one side went hard, wonder if it was a bum or something :shrug:
I still stress especially if I haven't felt him move for a bit, as midwife said I should be feeling him everyday, but don't really notice it unless I'm concentrating on it.

Got a wedding do tonight and nothing to wear - great!

Happy weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## oyinkan

Hi ladies,been a while I posted here....jst want to share that I got my BFP on may 1st


----------



## BeachChica

NTAT - glad things are going well! I can't believe how far along you are! How exciting! I wish my job would pay me overtime to go in on days off!!! The house has not started yet. It's been a bit of a rough ride with our builder. They just applied for our permits though and our preconstruction meeting is next week so things should be starting soon! I can't wait. Although its been nice living rent free! 

Oyinkan- congrats on your BFP!!! :yipee: How are you feeling!


----------



## oyinkan

@beach,feeling so sick.....will post pic of my test soon.#hugs#


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> NTAT - glad things are going well! I can't believe how far along you are! How exciting! I wish my job would pay me overtime to go in on days off!!! The house has not started yet. It's been a bit of a rough ride with our builder. They just applied for our permits though and our preconstruction meeting is next week so things should be starting soon! I can't wait. Although its been nice living rent free!
> 
> Oyinkan- congrats on your BFP!!! :yipee: How are you feeling!

I still feel like I'm dreaming to be honest. Can't believe how far I am either. I NEVER thought I would be sat here at nearly 24 weeks. So there is definitely hope for everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi there everyone....quick update whilst I'm at work. I got a call today to hear that I'm 1:120 on the nt testung and therefore high risk as I'm not 1:150 or up. She started going down all the invasive testing options and I really don't want this. Am considering the DNA but don't know how much it'll cost. Also the added stress and worry around more testing and waiting....I'm wondering whether to take my 0.8% risk, draw a line under it and hope for the best....any advice welcome.thank you xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sooperhans said:


> Hi there everyone....quick update whilst I'm at work. I got a call today to hear that I'm 1:120 on the nt testung and therefore high risk as I'm not 1:150 or up. She started going down all the invasive testing options and I really don't want this. Am considering the DNA but don't know how much it'll cost. Also the added stress and worry around more testing and waiting....I'm wondering whether to take my 0.8% risk, draw a line under it and hope for the best....any advice welcome.thank you xxx

Oh Soop, I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. I'm so sorry :hugs:

I don't know much about the DNA thing and not sure if its available in the UK. I briefly googled it when I had the failed NT screening. It definitely sounds a lot better than the invasive treatments used here. 
You are right though, one in 120 is only 0.8% and sounds so much better that way round.
This is the exact reason why I declined the 16 week bloods. Only you can decide what is best for you

Here if you want to chat :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Soop. Didn't want to read and run. Big :hugs: - the odds are still low but I can only imagine how you're feeling. Can you find out more about the blood DNA tests? I just found an article from 2012 saying they were still deciding how much they would be in the UK but it made it sound as though they were available. It does sound a lot less invasive. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Soop! Not the news I wanted to hear from you :hugs: The chances are very, very low but I understand how you would be stressed, especially after having losses. I would be too. Are there any tests they can do instead? I would probably do the testing if it were me just because I think the stress of worrying would be worse in the long run. I am sorry you are even finding yourself I having to make this decision! :hugs:


----------



## kmp

Soop, I can definitely say I know how you feel! My chances were increased due to the the hormone screening part not the nt number, but my odds were 1 in 31. I too wished I would have never had the screening done once I got the results. It is of course up to you and dh how to proceed. I was able to think positively about my odds and felt like things would be okay, but dh tends to be a big worrier and honestly I felt like having that over our heads would basically ruin the remaining 27 weeks of pregnancy. They scheduled us with a genetic counselor right when we got our results, but I had already researched the MaterniT21 test and was pretty convinced that is what we would do going in. It is literally just a blood test, but I know cost can be a factor. A genetic counselor may help by explaining the maximum amount you may be charged, ours was covered by insurance. It was very stressful waiting for those results, like extremely stressful!! Our results came quite quick though and we found out exactly one week after the blood was taken. Although I was less worried than dh, the level of my worry was evident when I felt the huge relief when I got the call that all was well. An additional bonus of the test is that you can get a very early and conclusive gender identification, which I know is sooo trivial at this point. Me and dh will both always remember my tearful call to him to say "our little girl is just fine". Like I said it depends on how each couple handles things, if my dh was different I don't think it would have been so crucial to get a definitive answer. I did read stories of women whose entire pregnancy had a cloud over it for what turned out to be no reason. One story struck me as a woman regretted to recall that her first thought when she looked at her newborn baby was whether she looked like she had down syndrome or not. That really hit me. Anyway sorry for the extremely long post, but I know you are going through a tough time and I am sending you hugs!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you so much ladies xxx And Kmp for sharing your
experience of the DNA test. :hugs:


It's so lovely and comforting to know you are all
there.


Ok, we've found out more about the DNA from a UK POV. It
would take at least 2 weeks to get the result, it would start
from £700 and from what we understand, it still puts you in a
high/low risk camp? The chance of which they could still end
up recommending amnio....I completely understand Kmp that if
the cloud is over the pregnancy then the test is a good move.
Having trouble justifying that cost and the chance it may not
answer everything. Also once I've booked it, had it and
waiting for the results, 3 weeks or more could have gone
past. I don't know if I can take that stress. Somehow it's
worse when you know you are waiting for the results...I end
up climbing the walls!




Dh is wonderfully rational and he keeps saying 0.8% risk or
even 99.2% that everything will be fine...I went to acu last
night and she suggested maybe writing that figure down for
visual reassurance...might do that. She said she knows she
can't be conclusive but my kidney pulses have always been
fine and that relates to the baby's heart. So that's good. I
don't know if I want to put myself in a stressful situation,
we should be enjoying it all and have got so much further
than before...by the sounds of it on the phone yday, nothing
in my blood was excessive, so it was more on the measurement.
Which she struggled to get for quite a while. Hmmmm. Kmp was
the presence/absence of a nasal bone taken into account in
your test? I hear this can be a good sign-we had one but it
wasn't noted anyway. Grrrr




Basically we may just wait for (hopefully) the 20week scan,
which I understand picks up any other potential
abnormalities. It's been a hard week or so, taking all this
in and wondering why on earth we had this test! Ntat, I'm
with you next time, if there is one. When is your 20wk scan?




Massive post here, my thought process is literally pouring
out! :)*


Xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

I've had my 20 week scan and all looked normal Soop. I know that it can't rule out everything but it can detect A LOT of potential abnormalities. 
They do check everything thoroughly at this scan. 

I can't advise what to do for the next, the decision is yours - but you are being very sensible in going through every scenario. 
I still wonder now whether not having the bloods myself was a good idea, but thinking now that maybe it was. Although it will be in the back of my mind until he's born. 

Here to support you in whatever decision you make :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Ntat, sorry of course you had your scan, I remember now. It is a comfort that the 20 week is so thorough...I would go on that rather than bloods, they seem to raise more questions than is necessary! Awaiting the blood breakdown in the post....
My midwife did say you can have the scan done again privately and the bloods too they use better technology. I don't know if I want any tests right now....sigh xxx


----------



## mommylov

I agree with it being such a low % Im thinking everything is going to be fine. Praying for you and all of you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## kmp

Hey Soop, my scan was totally normal, it was the blood screening that was off. I totally understand not wanting to go through the stress of waiting for results. In future pregnancies I will not get first trimester screening. A bit confused that they said the DNA was not conclusive as it is DNA, there is either an extra chromosome or there isn't. It is about as accurate as amnio or cvs. Anyway, your dh is right, those odds are great! Everything will be fine!


----------



## Neversaynever

Soop....just wanted to chuck you some :hugs: and throw my opinion out there which I'm going to be honest about and really hope I don't upset it offend you :wacko:

I agree that if you ate going to have more testing that you go down the route of a definitive not another risk factor as that doesn't reassure you at all. I think the NT measurement...although not accurate is on the higher end. If you remember ladyfog had to go through all the testing and was told all was ok after 6mm measurement and amino yet Elsa has a heart complaint which wasn't picked up through the testing itself but the 20 week scan if I remember correctly. My point being that I feel the measurement is more of an accurate indicator IMO. It also depends on your view of 'what if?' For us...there was never any question if our baby had special needs or a syndrome...we wouldn't have terminated so we didn't have the testing for those reasons but some people prefer to know to be prepared if that makes sense? Only you and hubby can decide but please try not to let it stress you. Even without the testing I was crapping it the two weeks before 20 week scan and still wasn't completely reassured until he was in my arms. Lots of :hugs: and hope you don't take offense :wacko:

Beach...new house and stuff...exciting :dance:

NTAT...awesome V day been and gone :dance:

Mommylov.....:dust: hope that eggs been sperminated :dust:

Bugger who put that cute bump pic up...too early in the morning!

Nicki...glad you have done answers as I know you were looking for some and hopefully next time will be your rainbow time :dust:

Kmp...you doing well chick :hugs:

I'm sure I've missed people and I'm sorry :wacko:

LF if you still read this how's Elsa doing after surgery?

:hugs: love :dust: and whatever guys...always thinking and hoping for you

XxX


----------



## mommylov

Thanks neversaynever!!! Hope youre doing well!

Love of :hugs: to all of you!!!

No news for me... just waiting. Four more days until I start to :test:


----------



## Nicki123

Soop just to echo what someone else said, I thought the DNA test was pretty much totally conclusive.

This is the article I was reading
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...carriage-Screening-accurate-safer-babies.html

I hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Oh and Hi Never :wave:


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki - Moonwalk today! Can't wait to see your pics!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Beach - moonwalk is tomorrow night. I will put on my outfit tomorrow morning and post pics definitely! X


----------



## mommylov

cant wait to see pics Nicki!!! Hope you have a great time!

Beach, how are you doing hun? Your chart is looking great! :)

:wave: to everyone and HAPPY FRIDAY!!! :dance:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Mommylov - I am doing good, hopefully sitting in my TWW like you! :) I am pretty sure I O'd on CD13 although FF is not showing crosshairs yet. I am waiting for them to show before I start my progesterone. My temps seem to be a slow shift this month. I may get another around of BDing in tonight just in case. How are you feeling? Just a couple more days until testing for you, can't wait!

Nicki - good luck tomorrow, I thought it was today for some reason. I am home today studying so my brain is complete MUSH!

NSN - :wave: so good to here from you! How are things going? Are you settled into a routine yet? We need a recent Louis pic! (insert foot tapping here!). I am curious is anyone has heard from LF also. 

Soop, kmp, oyinkan, NTAT - :wave: How are you girls doing?


----------



## mommylov

Ya not a bad idea to get some extra bd in! Hope your crosshairs come with tomorrows temp! TWW for me too... gonna start testing this weekend. I know it might be a bit too early but the sticks are calling out "PEE ON ME!" lol Going in for my progesterone test today after work.


----------



## kmp

Mommy, LOL!

So excited for those in or entering the tww! Hope to get another strand of bfps!!

I will be 22 weeks on sunday/monday!! Doing really well! My belly and baby are measuring right on target and so is my weight gain! I am at the point now where they will start doing ultrasounds every 4-6 weeks due to high risk so get another opportunity to hopefully see her profile this wednesday (last time she was facing down and toward my back). I have had a TON of heartburn!! Never had it in my whole life and now water gives me heartburn, TUMS are running low. Also I have had many weekend days ruined by HORRIBLE sinus headaches, the kind that are so bad that I throw up! To my knowledge there is nothing you can really take for sinuses so I guess I will continue to suffer until spring is over :-( As with any other pregnancy annoyance, I will gladly accept it!!! Being a PAL chick sure makes one grateful and accepting of any obstacle!


----------



## Neversaynever

Beach...you got crosshairs yet?? Routine is quite good to be honest...Louis is such a contented boy and not hard work at all (ask NTAT :winkwink: ) I'll post a pic. :dust: at you!

Mommy...go POAS...I love BFP porn :haha:

KMP...where have those weeks gone?! :shock:

Nicki...how did the walk go? 

Louis stuffing his face as usual :haha:

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/2130AB0C-0FD1-4E65-97E3-D7085D8CE8EB-30126-00001CD4F0908611_zps34a8c0e6.jpg

XxX


----------



## Nicki123

Ooo 2ww Beach, fx for You.

Mommy- yay for poas time. I will be watching!

Kmp, heartburn doesn't sound nice but you are motoring along now. 22 weeks :)

never - Louis is a cutie pie! And great name, I have a new nephew Louis too.

My walk is tonight - I tried on my outfit this morning, here I am. Yes i am rocking a tutu! I am a mixture of nervous and excited x

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/86c3092359ef5a1e2d49ba182e5096dc.jpg


----------



## BeachChica

Oh NSN - what a cutie he is!!!

Nicki - you look great!!! I love the outfit!!! That sounds like so much fun! Did you say you are going with a group? Can't wait to see more pics!!

Kmp - sorry you are not feeling well but lie you said, after PAL you'll go through anything! Hope you get some relief soon!! 

Mommy- I am ready for you to POAS too!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Neversaynever said:


> Beach...you got crosshairs yet?? Routine is quite good to be honest...Louis is such a contented boy and not hard work at all (ask NTAT :winkwink: ) I'll post a pic. :dust: at you!
> 
> Mommy...go POAS...I love BFP porn :haha:
> 
> KMP...where have those weeks gone?! :shock:
> 
> Nicki...how did the walk go?
> 
> Louis stuffing his face as usual :haha:
> 
> https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/2130AB0C-0FD1-4E65-97E3-D7085D8CE8EB-30126-00001CD4F0908611_zps34a8c0e6.jpg
> 
> XxX

Louis is a gorgeous happy contented little boy and I am so glad I have had the pleasure to meet him a couple of times. Plenty of cuddles were had!

His mummy's not bad either :winkwink:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki123 said:


> Ooo 2ww Beach, fx for You.
> 
> Mommy- yay for poas time. I will be watching!
> 
> Kmp, heartburn doesn't sound nice but you are motoring along now. 22 weeks :)
> 
> never - Louis is a cutie pie! And great name, I have a new nephew Louis too.
> 
> My walk is tonight - I tried on my outfit this morning, here I am. Yes i am rocking a tutu! I am a mixture of nervous and excited x
> 
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/86c3092359ef5a1e2d49ba182e5096dc.jpg

Looking good Nicki :thumbup: hope you'll be wearing the bra over clothes though as otherwise it'll be a cold night, lol! 

Hope you enjoy it and the rain stays away x


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks! Believe it or not the bra will not be over clothes! It's really discouraged as it ruins the effect. I have a hoody and the walking will keep me warm.


----------



## Sooperhans

*Good luck Nicki, you're rocking your outfit! Have a good time xx
Beach, fingers crossed for ov and catching the egg xx

Mommy..all the luck for your poas!! Go go go bfps!

Ntat hope you are well xx

Never thanks for the advice, yeah the 3.2mms was higher than we wanted...it's confusing as she took so many measurement attempts, we saw 2.7, 2.8 etc...would have rather she settled on one of those. I remember lady getting a higher reading but couldn't remember the exact, so thanks for that. Think we will now await the 20 wk scan and shit ourselves in the days running up to it, sigh....


I've been soooo sick all week-yday nothing would stay down, I puked 5 times and not just little amounts. Bleurgh! Will take it for baby's health though...it's taken my mind off the testing I guess!


Never, Louis looks GORGEOUS! I love his adorable face. Hope everything is going well xxxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Kmp well done on getting to this point and hope your sinuses clear up soon..ouch! X


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you for that link Nicki btw! Xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm so behind on this thread but have had a bit of a catch up. Love to all the new mummies, the pregnant ladies and lots of :dust: to those still waiting :hugs: In particular just wanted to give Soop some reassurance about the NT testing :hugs:. Elsa's Nuchal Fold was 6.5mm so pretty huge and we had a CVS (taking a bit of placenta for chromosome testing) and then a fetal echo cardiogram at 17 weeks. 

In reality they didn't spot Elsa's heart defect at the echo when they should have done (we got a letter of apology from the consultant) so the echo was pretty pointless but I have no regrets about the CVS. I would have wanted to know if I was dealing with a seriously ill baby but that's just me and you need to make the choice that's right for you. It was a bit different for me as with the NT measurement there was something like a 1:3 chance of a serious problem so I felt like I didn't have much to lose at the time, I thought I'd probably lose her anyway :cry:. You need to do what's right for you - the tests won't change your baby, they'll just give you info that you can use to make decisions. Soop if you have any other questions just ask :flower:

We had Elsa's op finally at the beginning of April and spent 2 weeks at Great Ormond Street. It was our 5th date after numerous cancellations - I thought it was never going to happen! The op went really well - they closed the hole and completely removed the valve to her pulmonary artery so that blood can get through to her lungs easily now. She'll need another op when she's older to put in a new valve, but we'll worry about that in 15 years or so :thumbup: Leaving her with the anaesthetists was the hardest thing I've ever had to do, knowing that it could have been the last time I ever saw her but waiting for her to come out of the op went much quicker than I was expecting. We'd done some research on-line so we were prepared for all the wires and tubes when she came out of surgery, and it's crazy how used to intensive care you get after a day or so - you get a bit institutionalised :wacko:. It's only now looking back that I realise just how poorly she looked. She was a real little trooper, I'm in such awe of her. We had a bumpy patch in ICU when her kidneys stopped working and she started to fill up with fluid and then when she came off the morphine she had a huge comedown and was very sad and scared for a day or so, but apart from that it went smoothly - we just took it one day at a time. The nurses were absolutely amazing and GOSH provided us with accommodation for the whole time which saved us so much money and worry. It was hard leaving her overnight, especially when she was conscious as she seemed so little to be without her mummy but as soon as she was out of high dependency I was able to stay with her again. Her scar is really neat and is healing nicely, you'll hardly be able to see it when she's older. Now she's home she has much more energy, I didn't realise just how little she moved before - her oxygen levels had been getting lower and lower so it's great to see her all pink and healthy now. I'm looking forward to her learning to move now as she hasn't been crawling or rolling yet as it was too much pressure on her heart. I've attached a photo of her in hospital and one of her in the garden in the sunshine last week :flower:


I'll try and keep in touch a bit more - love to you all. Hi to NSN, NTAT, Wookie, Lexi, AYC, Nicki, Beach, Mommy, KMP, and anyone else I've missed :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Ladyfog, Im so sorry that you and your LO had to go through all this but sounds like everything went great and she is on the mend! Happy thoughts for you and your daughter and I hope she continues to grow and do well! :)


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies :wave:

So sorry I haven't posted for weeks and weeks, I have a lot of really rubbish stuff going on at the moment and my mind hasn't been anywhere near ttc,

I haven't caught up yet, but just read the last couple of pages,

Lady so pleased everything has gone ok with Elsa's op, she looks absolutely adorable :)

Nicki huge well done on your walk, you did amazing :thumbup:

Soop I haven't completely caught up, but I hope you're ok :hugs:

Never hope all is well with you, Louis looks adorable and has grown up so fast already!! :)

Mommy I see you are near testing time :)

Beach I hope all is well with you :hugs:

NTAT and Monro I hope all is well :hugs:

Gosh I know I will have missed people, what was the news with Wookie? Does anyone know how Lexi is doing?


----------



## mommylov

Aww Thurl... I hope youre ok. I saw on your chart that you got a +opk today? Time to :bunny: heheh


----------



## thurl30

:haha: yes it's that time, I was really pleased to get a pos opk today because I wasn't sure it was going to happen this cycle, it's very late again but at least it's happened :) How are you doing? have you done any early testing?


----------



## mommylov

ya.. bummer that is was late but better late than never, right? ;)

Ya, Ive been testing since sun... all :bfn: :( 12dpo today and going to continue to test until af shows. If I dont get a + tomorrow morning, then Im going to stop the Crinone and just plan out the next cycle I guess.


----------



## thurl30

Oh rubbish :( fingers crossed something shows up on tomorrows test hun, I hate all the waiting but there is still plenty of time for you to get a bfp this cycle :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Both my pregnancies I didnt get a bfp until 14dpo so Ill hold out until then but after that I say no. I dont remember if I felt anything the first time. Since I hadnt gone through a mc I didnt really pay attention to symptoms but now we are made aware of everything that goes on.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Lady - I can't believe all that's you've been through! So glad everything went well with the Surgery and that Elsa is doing so great now!!!

Thurl - it's great to hear from you! Are you back to TTC?


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Lady for all the info, I can understand your reasons for the invasive since your risk ratio was 1:3. It's bad that the echo didn't pick Elsa's problem up, did the 20w scan you had show anything? That's what we are going to wait for, since there are other markers that will show if there's a problem, I've been told. Since getting my results and speaking to more friends about our news, the amount of people who have experienced the kind of result we had has been quite high and everyone has been fine. It is a hard call to make but at this stage I just don't want any stress of extra testing.


Poor Elsa in the first pic! You have been through so much, well done for remaining strong and getting through this as a family. You can enjoy her even more now in her development and I'm pleased her energy levels have noticeably improved. Her 2nd pic is gorgeous! I love her amazing squishable cheeks :)


Mommy...good luck in your testing! :)


Thurl, hi hun, hope you are ok and good luck around ov and ttc time!

Beach, how are you?


Nicki how did you get on?


i o everyone else :)

I'm on day 2 off work, am generally being sick 5-6 times a day, yikes! I'm trying to rest and keep water down, to stay hydrated. Feel shattered! Hope it settles down soon, like it is supposed to around 14wks. Fingers crossed.. bring on 2nd tri! Xxx


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies so so sorry for my long absence, I really am going to take the time to read through from where i left and see how you are all doing. Firstly I don't know if any of you remember me. I had 2 miscarriages and an ectopic this time last year, which resulted in me losing my left tube. I just wanted to send positive vibes to those who feel to give up. I am sitting in my living room looking at my little lady sleeping. This time last year if you told me that I would be here I wouldn't believe you. I had an uncomplicated pregnancy filled with so much worry and anxiety as you can imagine and a fantastic delivery. Although it lasted 20 hours I would be more than happy to do it again tomorrow. My little girl who is called Indie Mae was born on Easter Sunday and is now 6 weeks old. I just wanted to say to all those ttc to not give up hope! I would also like to say thank you to all those ladies who helped and gave me encouragement in my darkest hours and who understood me beyond belief. THANK YOU! I wish you all the best and hope you all have your rainbow babies xxxx loads and loads of love xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

PATIENTLY!! Ahhh SO lovely to hear from you and so pleased it has all worked out for you! Many congratulations on your little girl and gorgeous name. Can you put a pic up? So lovely to hear from you xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!! Hope everyone is doign well!

FINALLY got my :bfp: this morning... hope this little bean is healthy and sticks!


----------



## Sooperhans

GO MOMMY!!!!! OMG soooo pleased for you, well done!! Xxx


----------



## wookie130

OMG, I pop in here for 2 seconds, and look at all of you! 

Soop's 14 weeks along (good, good GOOD!!!), Patient comes on here (with a 6 week old no less! CONGRATS, GIRL!!!!), and Mommylov gets her BFP!

Tons of sticky dust to you, Mommylov! :dust:

And Soop, you're heading out of the woods...it's starting to look like this will be your rainbow baby!

AFM, my little Hannah is now 9 weeks old, just got her 2 month immunizations on Tuesday, and is a rather hilarious little girl. Her facial expressions (see my avatar) are kind of priceless! She's a pretty good baby, and is NOT afraid of tell you what she likes and does not like! LOL!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, and Mommy, I was third time lucky, after two consecutive losses.

Sometimes 3 really is a charm! Praying for you!


----------



## mommylov

Thank you so so so much ladies!!! :)

On :cloud9: 

View attachment 614699


----------



## patiently

Thanks wookie and congrats! She's lovely! Congrats soop and congrats mommylov sending you lots of sticky dust!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## patiently

Indie mae
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## patiently

My little leopard
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommylov

:cloud9: what a cutie!


----------



## Nicki123

PATIENTLY!! So happy you popped by. I have said it before but you really have a gorgeous girl there. Totally adorable. I hope you're going to stick with us (although you obv have other things to do now!)

Mommy - you know how excited I am about your bfp :) :)

Hi Thurl - sorry you're going through such a lot :hugs: but hooray for ov!

Lady - so sorry you had to go through all that at the hospital. I can't imagine how tough it was . But Elsa is a total cutie and I hope feeling lots better :hugs:

Wookie - glad to hear Hannah is behaving herself!

Hi beach, hi everyone :hi:

AFm - seem to have injured my foot on my mega walk. I have been hobbling for 2 days. Oh well,it was worth it!


----------



## mommylov

Oh no Nicki!!!! Stay off of it as much as you can and hope you heal fast. You have a lot of :sex: in the near future and then :bfp: !!!!! :D


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies

Patiently how lovely to hear from you, congratulations on becoming a mummy, I love the pics of Indie Mae and what a lovely name, so pleased all has worked out for you :hugs:

Mommy CONGRATULATIONS :yipee: that's fantastic news, everything crossed this will be your rainbow :hugs:

Beach how are you? I kind of have been ttc but only just, me and DH have bd'd a handful of times the last couple of months and have just hoped it was at the right time, we have done ok this cycle I think so fingers crossed, just waiting for a temp rise or some hint that I have ov'd :)

Nicki sorry to hear about your feet, although I'm not surprised that was such a huge distance, bet you are so chuffed for doing it though :)

Wookie congratulations on becoming a mummy to Hannah :hugs:

Soop sorry you are mega sick, I hope it settles down for you soon :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Thurl! How are you doing?


----------



## thurl30

I'm ok thanks Mommy, waiting for a temp rise to see whether I actually ov or not, fingers crossed! :) How are you feeling? has it sunk in yet? x


----------



## mommylov

I saw that you just got a +opk which is great! I hope you get that temp rise and crosshairs soon!

It has but my nerves are also settling in. My dr is havine me come in for bloods and wants me to go in every 48 hours. Ive been here before so its just scary :(


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Thurl - trying to work from home today, I've been off work nearly all week...it's pretty debilitating puking left, right and centre all the time, lol!
Hope ov is confirmed for you!

Mommy hope you are OK and not panicking, I hope this is it for you - it's good you are being monitored so closely.

Nikki - sorry to hear about your walking injury! I hope it was good fun on the day/night and that you feel good soon.

Patiently - what can I say, Indie Mae is totally, scrumptiously adorable! I love the leopard outfit! You must be so happy, congrats again hun.

xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Wookie - your profile pic of Hannah is brilliant! She sounds like lots of fun :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Soop! Betas came back in the 30's (yesterday when they were taken I was about 12-13dpo). Dr said that they were where she expected them to be. I told her that I was scared that I didnt have any strong symptoms and she told me that its too early and that it will happen maybe in the next week or so. I have never looked forward to being sick and I am right now! BEGGING for it for reassureance!


----------



## monro84

mommylov--omg congrats :happydance: truthfully I was stalking your chart and to me it did not look like a bfp was coming:blush: but those are usually the ones that produce one:dohh: So exciting!!!!!! sending tons of stick :dust: your way. Don't worry about the sickness it was different in all my pregnancies the earliest I had it was with the twin/triplet pregnancy and it started about 5 1/2 or 6 wks but with this one it started about 9 or 9 1/2 wks. The eariliest symptoms for me was headachs from the hormone rising and sore boobs started about 5 wks. I

patiently--she is so beautiful. :flower:

Soop--OMG Second tri now. :happydance: my sickness did not go away till 16 wks but I was only getting sick once a day but nauseous all day. 

thrul---fx you caught that eggy. :flower:

Lady--So glad Elsa is feeling better now. :flower:

nicki--I love the outfit pic so cute:thumbup:

Beach--chart is looking great :thumbup: 

AFM--Had dr appt yesterday and got an US (wish I knew so dh could have been there but they were not as good pic anyways since he is so big now). He is 3.2 lbs by US measurement. Cervix went from 2cm from last wk to 3 cm so thats great. I have to do another GD test not sure reason but this will be 3rd time and last time I was good. Still am small even US lady said I was but he is in the 53rd precentile so he is average weight thank God no 10lber. He is all on my right side and I kept feeling punches or kicks all on my right and she rolled the thing over it and showed his leg right there in a ball I was like that is exactly were I am feeling the kicks so now I know where his leg is and the hard spot that pokes out is his leg lol. No more steroid shots the dr said I should be good from here on out. I thought they only lasted 2 wks but thats fine with me.


----------



## Nicki123

Monro, omg, you are doing soooo well, racing along, so happy for you x


----------



## mommylov

Monroe I didnt think so either! I thought for sure I was going to wake up yesterday and have a temp dip. I was actually thinking "Ok, going to test this morning and if its negative, then Im going to stop the Crinone and wait for af" but then I saw that faint little line!


----------



## mommylov

Oh fantastic results Monroe!!!!!


----------



## Ladyfog

Patiently - Indie Mae is gorgeous. I'm so glad you got your happy ending after everything you went through.

Soop, glad to help and glad you're following your intuition and doing what;s right for you. I'm sure your baby will be perfect, Sorry you're feeling so rough and fingers crossed it gets better soon. MS started easing off for me about 14 weeks and was gone completely by about 16 weeks. :hugs:

Thurl, FX'd for you :dust:

Mommy - Yay! Here's hoping this little bean is your rainbow :cloud9:

Nicky, Hope your foot feels better soon :flower:

Beach, good luck this cycle :flower:

Monro, so glad everything is going great. I used to love getting kicks, even if they do get a bit uncomfortable at times!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Ladyfog!

Happy Friday girls!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Blimey - its all happening in here isn't it :thumbup:

Will take me a while to recap (baby brain is a terrible thing!)

*Lady *- lovely to hear from you and so so glad that Elsa has now had her op and is on the other side. Glad she is doing so well and boy - she's cute!

*Thurl* - nice to see you in here too, sorry your head isn't on the TTC, but sometimes that can be a good thing :hugs:

*Soop *- sorry you're still so sicky. I'm afraid to say mine didn't leave til 17 weeks - hope it eases for you soon. Have been thinking of you, I think your decision to wait til the 20 week scan is a good one, cos as you say - that can pick up so much more than the earlier dating scan. Hoping the next 6 weeks or so go quickly for you :hugs:

*mommylov *- congratulations hunny on your :bfp: that's amazing news. Sending you lots of sticky dust for 3rd time lucky :dust:

*Wookie *- haha, Hannah pulls some funny faces eh - but she is adorable. can't believe she is 9 weeks already, its going so fast. I laughed at your comment around her knowing her own mind - that's definitely a girl for you :haha:

*Patiently *- of course I remember you!! Congratulations on the birth of Indie Mae, she's a stunner, so dark! I'm really pleased to see you got your rainbow baby as I know you went through a heck of a lot to get her. Gives comfort to us all. Hoping you'll stick around now?

*Monro *- 3lb, that sounds fabulous and great news about your cervix :thumbup: Bet you were pleased to see baby again, shame DH missed out really.

*Nicki*, *Beach* - hi guys :hi: and to anyone else I missed.

*AFM *- 25 weeks now, time is flying! Had midwife appointment yesterday, all good. She measured my bump at 26cm and on the graph is half way between the 50th & 90th centile - hoping he's not going to be big!!

I have submitted my date for finishing with work too, 26th July so 9 weeks today :happydance: although the first 3 and a half weeks will be holiday with the mat leave starting on 22nd August - five days before DD :thumbup:

Ordered baby furniture too, so its all happening now :thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks NTAT!! 9 weeks are going to breeze by!!!! :)

Im just a nervous wreck. Over anaylsing everythign and terrified of my 2nd betas today. First came back in the 30's and my dr said thats where she expected them to be but I thought they were on the lower side :( I hope today's test bring great results tomorrow :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

mommylov said:


> Thanks NTAT!! 9 weeks are going to breeze by!!!! :)
> 
> Im just a nervous wreck. Over anaylsing everythign and terrified of my 2nd betas today. First came back in the 30's and my dr said thats where she expected them to be but I thought they were on the lower side :( I hope today's test bring great results tomorrow :(

I feel for you, the wait is horrific. I over-analysed EVERYTHING, I think its part and parcel of PAL and totally normal. My advice... don't google anything and just wait it out. Worrying won't change a damn thing unfortunately.

Just take one day at a time - we're all here rooting for you :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks! :)


----------



## patiently

Thank you all for your lovely comments...new to all this...of course she is dark...she's mixed!!!! I am black!!!


----------



## wookie130

Patiently, I'm so thrilled you have a beautiful daughter after all the hell you've been through. I wish nothing less for any of the other gals on this thread, either. Indie Mae is a gorgeous child, truly! Congrats!!!

Mommylov, still keeping my fingers crossed that all is well with this pregnancy so far!

Ladyfog - Elsa is also a beautiful little peanut! Her hospital picture made my heart hurt a bit...I kept trying to imagine if that were my Hannah. I'm so glad that things went well, and she looks like a healthy girl, who is growing up fast!


----------



## NewToAllThis

patiently said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments...new to all this...of course she is dark...she's mixed!!!! I am black!!!

:blush: oops sorry, I was referring to her hair mainly. I hope you haven't taken offence as there was none meant.

And as I said, it's lovely to have you back and with a beautiful baby as well :hugs:


----------



## patiently

No offence taken...and congrats for your baby boy...hope all is well and that the rest of your pregnancy is wonderful xxx

Wookie congrats also Hannah is so beautiful and I love her little expressions... Xx

Mommylov congrats wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

To all those I missed out I'm so sorry I haven't had a moment to sit and read through properly wishing you all the best xx


----------



## kmp

Patiently, she is just soo soo beautiful!! Congrats and so happy to hear things went well!

Mommy, Yaaaaaaay! Just a warning the first weeks are loooong, but it does start to go faster! I know its hard, but try to enjoy some excitement and try not to worry!

Soop, all that ms must at least be reassuring, but not fun! I only threw up about 7 times due to MS. Hope it ends soon for ya.

Lady, so glad things are going well and you can relax now and enjoy!

Wookie, she is so sweet!

My little girlie is moving around in there more and more which is so fun! Had another scan wednesday and got to see her profile this time, very adorable! I have a partial placenta previa so am hoping that clears which is likely since I am only 22 1/2 weeks. Also the amount of fluid in her kidney is on the border of normal/abnormal, but the dr didn't seem to worried at this point but they will keep an eye on it. Glad to be watched so thoroughly!


----------



## Nicki123

Happy weekend lovely ladies :wave: sounds like everyone is doing well, glad they are keeping a close eye on you kmp.


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies

Mommy hope you're ok, did you get your results? I agree with NTAT, we are all rooting for you :hugs:

KMP goo to hear all is going well for you :hugs:

NTAT how exciting that you have booked your leave, that has to be one of the best bits about being pg surely?! :haha: 

Patiently I love all the pics, she is gorgeous, so pleased for you :hugs:

Nicki happy weekend hun, hope your foot is on the mend :hugs:

Monro sounds like everything is ticking along nicely now, not long to go yay :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Ladies!

Dr has checked a few times today for results and nothing yet :( She said she will be home in about 30 mins or so and will check again. FX!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - just popping in for a quick post, i will have to catch up tomorrow. Wow! A couple day off and look at all the news I missed! 

Patiently - it's so good to hear from you and congrats on your adorable little girl! I remember all that you went through! How is your OH now that she's born? 

Mommy - congrats on your BFP!!! :yipee: sending you lots of sticky dust!!!


----------



## mommylov

Blood results came back at 137!!! Was 37 on wed so more than doubled in 48 hours! Dr said they were excellent. :) Stick baby stick!!!


----------



## wookie130

Wonderful hcg progression, mommylov! I hope it continues, and this is your rainbow!


----------



## patiently

Yayyyy so happy for you mommylov...that's fantastic! 

Beach I'm so sorry that you have had a recent loss Hun, sending you tonnes of hugs and hope you have your forever baby soon. My OH was the most amazing partner during labour and since she's been here, he comes home some weekends and he is in awe of her, he is also determined to keep the fire between us, because we focus so much of ur time on Indie and less on each other, so we have our first weekend out together coming up...I feel nervous to leave Indie though...

Kmp congrats Hun! Glad the drs are monitoring you, it's always great when the drs give you the care that you deserve...

Nikki hi lovely, hope all is well Hun...xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well! :)


beach, your temps are still nice and high... are you going to be testing again? How are you feeling?


----------



## kmp

Sooo happy for you mommy!


----------



## mommylov

thanks girls!!! :D :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Yay mommy fab news :happydance:


----------



## Nicki123

Beach - I agree withMommy, I just checked your chart it looks fab and you're 14dpo. Are you going to test??? :test: fx for you Beach.

Patiently, I'm good thanks my lovely. 1 week to go and counting until I get my coils removed and I am ttc again! Getting excited now. Lovely to hear your OH is totally wrapped up in Indie, enjoy your special weekend together.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## BeachChica

Patiently- that's great about your OH, so happy about how things turned out for you! Enjoy your weekend away. 

Mommy & Nikki - took an IC test the other day and it was negative. If temps are still up in the morning I will do a regular HPT in the morning. No real symptoms but we'll see what happens.


----------



## monro84

mommylov--yay!! that great :happydance: still sending tons of baby :dust: 

beach--wow temps still up got to be a bfp...however with that significant spike in your temp on 6dpo is is possible your body geared up to O but did not till 6dpo so your really 9dpo today :shrug: just a thought I really hope its the bfp though. :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Crumbs beach I would have thought your temps are a good sign, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls but I think I am out. I took at FRER this morning and it was negative. I think O happened much later than I thought this month :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

Beach, Im so sorry to hear about your bfn :( I hope that IF af is going to come that she do so already so that you can move on to starting your BFP cycle :) :hugs: Asside from the -, do you have symptoms that tell you she is coming?

:wave: to you all and hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mommylov

Oh....results from yesterday came back at 777! I was so happy to see my results and hear my dr tell me that they are good! I still dont have major symptoms or anything. Getting a little more tired and a little insomnia and some breast tenderness but its all just slight. Dull cramps come and go which is reassuring. SOMETIMES, Im like "Wait, was that cramp in my ueterus or somewhere else?" and then I freak myself out so Im just trying not to pauy attention. heheh Been texting with my dr because I called to make an appt for tues and they told me she was booked. I text her and told her and she told me she was going to take a look. She wanted me to meet with her after the US so Ill see if thats still going to happen tues. One more beta scheduled for mon so as always keeping my fx for that!


----------



## patiently

Mommylov your numbers are fab so happy for you and good luck for Monday...my symptoms never really kicked in tbh I had breast tenderness on and off and only felt sick whilst brushing my teeth, and I felt odd cramps also...some people like my sisters had tonnes of symptoms and others like myself have hardly any...good luck for Monday so happy for you again...

Nikki omg! I'm so excited for you one week to go....whoop whoop celebratory dance with indie! Lol...hope it will be a short ttc journey to motherhood and that you get your sticky bfp real soon....xxx

Beach sorry for the - this cyle...however you could be days away from ovulation and a couple of weeks away from your bfp...fingers crossed that this cycle will give you your sticky bfp! Sending lots of baby dust your way...

Wookie I love your baby! Lol she's so adorable her gowejuss eyes...soo cute! 

Soop how are you doing? 

Thurl how are you?

To anyone I have missed I'm so sorry sprinkling all those on this thread with sticky baby dust


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend! :)

beach, grrr Im so sorry to see that af came. Sending you LOADS of :dust: for this cycle!!!!!!

AFM~ I had my last beta yesterday and it came back at 4305! My dr said that everything is looking good so far but we are going to take it one day at a time. She also said that at that level that she expects to see the sac today to they will be able to confirm that the pregnancy is in the uterus. So nervous and Im going to try and not freak out since I know we wont see a hb today. Scan is at 2:50


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry AF arrived beach :( fx for next time 

Mommylov I am waiting patiently for an update!

Afm I had my hospital apt today and my coils removed. So... I'm back ttc! Not sure when my cycle will return to normal but I'm really excited.


----------



## mommylov

No more coils...... :wohoo: :dance: :D


----------



## thurl30

Yay Nicki, I can't believe all that time has gone by and you are ttc again :yipee:

Beach so sorry af arrived, hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Mommy your results are fantastic!! How did you scan go? :hugs:

Patiently how are you doing? :hugs:

I'm on CD1 today, here we go again :dohh:


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry AF arrived Thurl... Fx for this new cycle. X


----------



## mommylov

Thurl, boo for af showing :( Sending you and beach lots of sticky dust for this cycle!!!

Nicki & patiently, how are you girls doing?

:wave: and happy friday to everyone!

AFM~ Scan went well on tuesday. Dr was only expecting to see the sac but saw sac and yolk and said that baby was in the perfect spot at the top of my uterus! I was fine up until yesterday when my mind started to wonder again. My dr scheduled another US for next tuesday and asked if I would make it until then lol and I said yes. She told me to text her if I need to come in for a beta for peace of mind. Well, yesterday I text her because I just was worried because Im not sick and my bbs are slightly tender off an on and Im a little tired here and there. Nothing major. Betas came back at 8876 :dance. So I will now not worry... atleast not until tuesday's appt :haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thurl - sorry the witch got you. Sending you :dust: for the next cycle :hugs:

Excellent news about your scan mommylov :thumbup: keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks NTAT! How are you and little haribo doing?


----------



## NewToAllThis

mommylov said:


> Thanks NTAT! How are you and little haribo doing?

We're good thanks. Got growth scan on Monday so I get to see him again. Hope he is growing well.


----------



## mommylov

Oh fab!!! That will be exciting to see how much he has grown! :)


----------



## Nicki123

Enjoy seeing Haribo tomorrow New.

Sorry AF arrived for you Thurl. Fx for you this cycle. I'm just one day behind you, my AF arrived 31 May, just 3 days after I had my coils out. So, new cycle, as soon as AF has gone I'm back ttc :happydance: 

Hope everyone had a good weekend x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, update for you.

Scan went well, everything is fine and Haribo is measuring average size, following the 50th centile. He was head down with his feet under my ribs on my right side. He didn't move much but she showed us his little heart beating away - don't think I'll ever tire of seeing that after all the heartache. :cloud9:
My placenta is still high and so is the succenturiate lobe so that's good news. Fluid level is normal so that's another worry ticked off. She also checked the cord and again, all fine. 

Didn't get a picture as it wasn't that good, could just see parts of him. She showed us his feet - so cute! I don't mind so much about not having a pic as we have a 4D scan on Sunday. 

Had an antenatal clinic appt too, she felt and measured my bump - 29cm. BP was 113/65 and urine clear. 

All in all a successful day - and I don't take it for granted, I am very grateful to be here and doing so well. Just waiting the GTT results, apparently I'll hear today but they'll only call if there's an issue.


----------



## Emmediva

Hi everyone, I have been MIA for far too long but I am back ;) I need to read up on all that's been going on since my absence. I see Wooks and Patiently have had their angels, CONGRATULATIONS!! Gonna read up and I shall be back.


----------



## mommylov

NTAT, did you get your GTT results?? 

Hi Emme :wave:

Hope all of you ladies are doing well! :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

mommylov said:


> NTAT, did you get your GTT results??
> 
> Hi Emme :wave:
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are doing well! :)

Yes, all clear. They said they'd only contact me if there was a problem and I heard nothing so all is good :thumbup:

Thanks for asking - how are you doing?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just popping in to check up on everyone! Had a crazy week last weekend with my exam! 

Mommy, NTAT - glad you appointments went well! 

Emme - welcome back! 

Nicki, Thurl - we are all close this month, lets hope for some BFPs!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Glad all is well new :)

Emme! So lovely to hear from you? How is Jonathan? Send us a pic 

Beach - yes let's get our bfps this month (I'm trying to keep up the PMA even though I think it can't possibly happen my first month back ttc)

Hi Mommy :hi: hi everyone else


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!! How is everyone doing????

Sending LOTS of :dust: to Nicki and Beach and everyone else ttc... come on BFP's!!!!!!!

NTAT, SO SO SO happy to hear about tyour results! Im doing good, thanks for asking! :) 

:wave: to everyone! <3

AFM~ Just waiting for Tuesday's scan :-=


----------



## honeyprayer

Hi ladies! Can I join?

I've had two mcs in the past 16 months and had a polyp removed two weeks ago. Had my post op with my RE this morning and he gave us the green light to start trying again. I'm so excited but so scared at the same time :/ today is CD6 and hoping to ov sometime late next week!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Honey, so sorry for your losses and welcome. I too have gone through 2 mc's and now pregnant for a 3rd time and completely nervous. Its scary enough after you have one loss but when you have more than one I think its just as awful and even more nervewracking. I glad that you got your polyp removed and hopefully your body is now ready for a healthy little bean. Big hugs hun and hope that you get your bfp soon!


----------



## honeyprayer

Thank you so much for the warm welcome! :)

Congrats to you! FX that you've got a super sticky bean in there :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun! I hope that your bfp is just around to corner too and that you are blessed with your rainbow baby! xxx


----------



## mommylov

Beach just saw that you got a +opk today!!!!! :dance: Bd like crazy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeyprayer

I hope so!! Past few cycles I've be OV'ing on CD14 so I hope it happens again this month! I have a cbfm now so I'm hoping that it helps too lol

I know chances of getting a bfp on the first month is tough but it just feels so good to be able to try again. We've been doing testing with our RE since December and we were on strict 'no ttc' orders lol It has felt like such a long wait!


----------



## mommylov

Oh then you are off to a good start using that!!! :D Im not familiar with them but I have heard a lot of girls on here (In other frums too) that have success with them! I used CB Digi OPK and was having follicle scans because they had me on Clomid. I ovulated just fine but they thought it would help with bigger follicles so that I would have higher progesterone. I didnt get pregnant naturally so we did an IUI which worked on the 1st shot! I hope that you are able to conceive naturally and fast but dont fret if it takes a little longer than you anticipated or if you end up needing assistance.... perfection takes time and Im sure its going to happen at the perfect time for you and your hubby :)


----------



## honeyprayer

You are so right! We want to take it easy this month and just let whatever happens, happen! It's wild how ttc can just consume your life lol! DH confided to me that before he felt like BD'ing became like a job so I'm not going to tell him when it's ov time... Going to try and make bd fun again ;)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Welcome honeyprayer and good luck with TTC this month. 

You've found a great place for support and guidance and just general like-minded chat :hugs:

Hi everyone. :hi:


----------



## mommylov

I think thats a great idea! Although they like all the extra "action" you dont want it to feel like a chore. Enjoy eachother and lean on eachother during this time. The ttc journey can def be a wild one but its all worth it in the end if you are holding you little bundle of joy :D

Hi NTAT :wave:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi lovely ladies!

Beach, thurl, Nicki, good luck with TTC this month! Xxx

Ntat, great news on so many boxes ticked and hope it's put your mind at ease hun xxx


Mommy, great news on your scan, completely understand your nerves but hope the evidence and tests all prove v positive :) I still worry this will be taken away from me, I guess that's how we will always feel until there's a gorgeous babein our arms xxx


Emme, big hi and hope you are well! Hope wookie, lexi and patiently are all getting on really well too xxx


Welcome honeyprayer, hoping that your rainbow baby is just around the corner and sorry for your losses xxx


Afm, argh been so so sick for so long! The whole of May saw me throwing up up to 9 times a day. Thankfully found a combo of 2 meds that have finally stopped it and I'm keeping food down. It got debilitating and I held out on tabs for as long as I could. Was signed off for 3 weeks in the end and unfortunately work has been really full on this week. I'm looking forward to resting and getting back to normal soon. And this week bump has popped right out. It feels good! Xxx


----------



## honeyprayer

How is everyone today?

We're having alot of rain so it's making the day a little gloomy! Crazy how weather can seriously affect your mood. I wanted nothing more than to stay all cuddled and warm in my bed this morning! But no, I needed to come to work! 

At least it's the weekend!


----------



## mommylov

Morning Girls!!

Soop, Im so sorry to hear that you were not feeling well. :( So happy that you found a way to remedy and that you are able to keep food down now. Also, how exciting that your bump came out!!!!! :dsance: I bet you cant stop starting at it and rubbing it :cloud9:

Honey, I love rainy days too but they too make me want to stay home. Boo for work but not to long before its the weekend!!!! :)

Hope everyone is doing well and Happy Friday!!! :D

AFM~ wrote a lengthy post on my journal but in short, woke up in a bad panic this morning thinking that I needed to prepare myself for the worst :( Coming up on 8 weeks and thats when I lost my first baby. I know that things are different now and that we are doing everything that we can with all the meds and everything but I still feel so helpless. :(


----------



## honeyprayer

awww :hugs: mommylov! PAL is so difficult. I think we'll be nervous the whole time until we actually give birth! And then starts a whole new type of worrying! :haha: Sometimes I hate feeling like I'll never be able to actually _enjoy_ pregnancy. Sigh... 

BUT... I think this is your rainbow baby!! :flower: Take it easy today and this weekend, and Tuesday will be here before you know it! xxx You'll see that sticky, healthy, heart beating bubba again in no time!


----------



## honeyprayer

How is everyone this weekend? :) hope everyone is well

DH and I had such a great day yesterday. Took a little drive and stopped in at a medieval fair to watch a little jousting! Lol then we went for dinner and to the movies. It wasn't just date night but date day! Was so great to spend time together :cloud9:

Today is CD9 and my cbfm asked me to test. It gave me a high already! Last month I got my highs on CD12 and 13 and then peaked on CD14. I can't possibly have a high already?! I wonder if getting the polyp removed will make me ov earlier? :shrug:

So confused!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Meet Haribo. Scan was all good. Although he didn't cooperate for most of the scan. Was head down facing my spine with his hands in front of his face.

Sonographer gave us an approximate weight of 2lb 14oz.

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/F593DF6B-88FB-4783-AFCE-EEE6D8C0E3CD-4336-00000172378AB529_zps6c0165d5.jpg


----------



## Nicki123

Hi lovely ladies.

Welcome honey - we are in the same boat! I am on cd10 today of my first cycle ttc since my last mc in Oct last year. Since then I've been undergoing lots more tests and had a hysteroscopy but I'm now back on board! Its really exciting isn't it. Like you I think it'll be a bit too good to be true to get pg first cycle but I'm trying to keep up the PMA. Im also wondering if the hysteroscopy and hormones will mess with my ovulation time. hope you manage to figure it out and catch that egg - Good luck to you :hugs:

New - its lovely to see your Haribo :)

Soop sorry you've been so sick, Yuck. That sounds like a really awful bout, I hope it's all better from here.

Aw Mommy, I hope you're feeling a bit more relaxed, it's so hard isn't it.

Beach and Thurl fx for you guys. Hi everyone else.


----------



## honeyprayer

Haribo is adorable! :)


----------



## honeyprayer

Nicki it sounds like we are cycle buddies! :hugs: my last mc was in nov and cd9 today. We are definitely very similar! FX we both get BFPs this month!

I'm thinking I may ov early this month :)


----------



## mommylov

Haribo is looking good and so cute! :)

Honey and nicki, sending you girls heaps of dust!!!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## honeyprayer

Another high on my cbfm this morning. Last month I had 2 days of high and then peak. I cant believe i'll peak on CD11? I bet this month is all wonky for me because of the surgery!

ughhhhhhhhhhhh lol ttc is so frustrating!


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend and is doing well :)

honey, its totally normal for your body to be regulating and gettng back to normal. My O dates were off by a day or two or three in the begining as well. Great that you know that everything is going back to normal and that you are surging. Hope you catch that eggy! :D


----------



## honeyprayer

hi mommylov! How are you doing? Scan tomorrow, right? :flower:

Thanks for the reassuring words! It all just feels so strange. :/ I normally ov between 
CD14-18 and now I may ovulate on CD12-13? Isn't that too early?

I remember my RE saying polyps feed on estrogen, so maybe now that my polyp is gone, I have more estrogen in my body and my monitor is going "whats happening!?" :haha: I'm probably confusing it. And then in turn, it's confusing me! lol


----------



## cruise

Tested three times today :blush: since I got taken in by a wicked evap line last month. Each test was a little darker and pinker. I have a BFP at 9dpo. 

I think it's over as soon as it started, though. :cry: I've been spotting from 6dpo to 9dpo. Taking progesterone cream, B6, and aspirin... 

The silver lining is a third loss will allow insurance to pay for a RCP...


----------



## honeyprayer

Congrats cruise!

Praying it's a sticky bean for you :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Honey, cd14 is "perfect" for a 28 day cycle so a day or two isnt going to hurt anything. Esp with this being your first cycle post op... Im very optomistic for you! If anything, your body is normalizinf which is fantastic!

Cruise, congrats and sending you lots of sticky dust!!


----------



## ajsmiles

Hello,
i'm aj- very new to the whole concept of forums but my SIL encouraged me to check it out today. Hubby and I have been TTC #1 for 2 years now- 3 mc & 1 mmc. 
specialist will do nothing for us at present as aside from mild PCOS, all testing has come back normal- including genetic testing. (the most frustrating part!)

I POAS today, and got an extremely faint positive! having my fingers crossed until our specialist appointment in 2 weeks, because then we can start taking preventative action! 

I've enjoyed reading about everyone's journeys, and hope you'll share this one with me! 
xx


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> Congrats cruise!
> 
> Praying it's a sticky bean for you :hugs:

10dpo and the line is soooo super strong!! It's a rose color. And I haven't spotted in over 24 hours. Could this be our rainbow baby?

:thumbup:


----------



## honeyprayer

That's so great cruise!!! :hugs:

I think this is it for you! Rainbow :baby:


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> That's so great cruise!!! :hugs:
> 
> I think this is it for you! Rainbow :baby:

I read your journal!! I'm rooting for you and your positive OPK :)


----------



## cruise

I know it's too early to brag about progression, but it's a great start... :happydance:

It is already darker than chem #1 ever was, and only a couple of shades lighter than chem #2 was ... at 16dpo? I know lines aren't everything but in both chems the "warning sign" was lines that darkened much more slowly than what you get when you Google Image search for "frer progression." 

I put down $200 non-refundable for a scuba class next month anyway!! If that doesn't make the bean stick out of spite, I don't know what will. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG008.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 13


----------



## honeyprayer

cruise said:


> honeyprayer said:
> 
> 
> That's so great cruise!!! :hugs:
> 
> I think this is it for you! Rainbow :baby:
> 
> I read your journal!! I'm rooting for you and your positive OPK :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun! Just started the journal yesterday!! Waiting on that opk :coffee:


----------



## honeyprayer

OMG those lines are beautiful! And SO GREAT for progression!

I think you got a sticky bean in there! (who will be joining you for scuba class next month lol :haha:) Underwater baby!


----------



## NewToAllThis

ajsmiles said:


> Hello,
> i'm aj- very new to the whole concept of forums but my SIL encouraged me to check it out today. Hubby and I have been TTC #1 for 2 years now- 3 mc & 1 mmc.
> specialist will do nothing for us at present as aside from mild PCOS, all testing has come back normal- including genetic testing. (the most frustrating part!)
> 
> I POAS today, and got an extremely faint positive! having my fingers crossed until our specialist appointment in 2 weeks, because then we can start taking preventative action!
> 
> I've enjoyed reading about everyone's journeys, and hope you'll share this one with me!
> xx

Hi aj :hi:

Welcome to this thread and the forum. So sorry for your losses :hugs:

Just wanted to ask if you've ever been tested for high NK cells?
I'm like you, I've had 3 m/cs and was tested for everything that the NHS offer, including genetic testing and everything can back normal. 
After the 3rd loss, the FS suggested paying privately and being tested for natural killer cells which isn't recognised on the NHS.
We did, it came back positive, I got pregnant, was treated with steroids and here I am at 29 weeks pregnant.

Cruise - keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Nicki--Hopefully O is just around the corner :happydance: FX for your BFP this cycle

Thurl--FX this is your BFP sticky baby cycle

NTAT--wow 29 wks thats great :happydance:

Beach--looks like you got it covered for this month hoping to see a bfp this weekend or when ever you decided to test. 

Honey--sorry about your mc's but hopfully having the polyp removed makes the next one a bfp.

Soop--moving right along can't believe your almost half way there :happydance:

cruise--wow great line especially for 10dpo maybe more then one:winkwink:

aj--so sorry for your losses any reason they won't do rpl testing fx this on is a sticky. 

mommylov---So sorry!!!!:hugs: Have you ever been tested for a septate uterus or something like that. I got mine diagnosed by Saline US or you can get an HSG. With a septate or partial septate you cannot really see it on a regular US so if it is not something that is looked for then it can be easily overlooked. But if the baby implants on it or near it then it has very little blood supply but the blood supply gets to a certain point where it cannot sustain a pregnancy past so many weeks so it keeps causing mmc at around the same time. It is very easy to correct. I know after my 4th mc that was a mmc and started out as 3 sacs and I absrobed one and mc'ed the other a wk later and had a hb at around 6 wks 4 days and at 7 wks 4 days no hb I wanted to get to the bottem of this. Just something to think about maybe asking about that is if you have not already had your uterus tested for abnormalitles. And if the dr is not familier with it then its best to get one who is b/c usually drs who are not familier with it don't catch it b/c sometimes a small one can cause problems b/c mine I think was 2 cm long and I am certain that I would have at least one baby from that triplet pregnancy if I had not had the partial septate.


----------



## wookie130

Monro!!! Are seriously that far along??? And Soop??? AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## cruise

monro -- congrats on your baby!!! :)

how do you move past being scared of loss and onto trying to enjoy the pregnancy?


----------



## mommylov

Monroe, I did have two hsg. The first they couldn't see my right tube and the second everything was perfect. :( I really don't know what to make of this other than god hates me and I'm not meant to have children of my own. 

Opted not to have another d&c this time so just waiting until fri. If I don't start to bleed, I will be given a pill. Made an appt with the fs next week to get paperwork done. I know they won't be able to start any kind of testing until I'm done with this mc and have had one cycle so it will be awhile before I can even think about trying again. Third loss and just no hope in sight. I have had blood work done but I guess the specialist will do more detailed testing like genetics.


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Mommylov I'm so sorry. I was thinking about you lots yesterday. :hugs: get through the next few days the best you can and then get onto the specialist. I have lots of experience of tests for this that and the other, PM me if you want.

I'd also recommend the book 'miscarriage - what every woman needs to know' by Lesley Regan if you haven't already read it. It's a little out of date but still really informative and helps you understand what they are testing for, and what to ask for.

X


----------



## monro84

cruise--I had always prepaired myself for loss and I always thought the worst. I really was not able to stop worrying as much until I got to 28 wks. I have IC (incompitant (sp) cervix) so I had to get a stitch put in at 23 wks 5 days but so far it has held good and dr said if we can get to 34 wks then we can quit worrying. I had steroids at 28 wks. I will have stitch removed at 37 wks if I make it that far. But I got a doppler at 8 wks and was able to hear the hb from then on whenever I wanted and that put my mind to ease some. I started worrying a little less when I hit the 2nd tri. but still worried (but like I said doppler helps alot and I was fortunate enough to be able to hear the hb so early even with a frontal placenta however I think it was higher up so it did not muffle the hb). The doppler is a sonoline b 3 mhz probe for like $55 online. after I hit 20 wks a little more worry dropped off. Then at 23 wks I was worrying again b/c of the stitch but if I had not problems I would have probably been able to start to enjoy the pregnancy at around 24 wks but it was not till 28 wks I started to worry alot less b/c he had a 90% chance then. I even got me a frozen white chocolate and carmel coffee that I had been craving that was sooooo good. (I know coffee a no no:blush:). But now I am starting to worry about the birth. However there has not been a day that I have peed that I did not ck the tolit paper for blood. Really you never quit worrying I learned to accept that each mc I had God just did not think we were ready yet and there was a reason that they happened. 

mommylov--kinda puzzling that they were not able to see your right tube the first time. Don't say that that God hates you:hugs: that is so not true. You will get your sticky baby soon. It took me 5 mc's and almost 3 yrs before I got mine. The only thing that kept me going was that I was able to ttc again pretty soon after however if I had lost this one past 12 wks it would have taken me a while to ttc again. I know its hard and you want answers. I know u did not want a d&c but would it be possible to test the baby for genetic issues I tried to get it done on the triplet mmc but they would not do it w/ out doing a d&c so not to compromise anything. This time when I got pregnant I took baby asprin as a precaution I don't have any know clotting disorder and inserted progesterone cream till 10 wks (he told me that if my body was for some reason fighting my husbands dna then there have been trial studies to say that progesterone can help that) but I don't have any known problem of that either it was just as a precaution. I am truely sorry but it will get better and you will have your rainbow baby soon:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I did the same and inserted progesreone cream vaginally and was suppose to for the 1st 12 weeks. Also was taking baby asprin as just a "what if". Was taking extra folic acid and NeevoDHA because I have MTHFR (Heterozygous). Other than that, there is no other issues that they were able to see. I think the blovked right tube may have had something to do with my second pregnancy. We were never able to really tell what happened there and I did have pain on the right. When I went in for my last HSG last month, it was so painful on the right that they think it cleared out some debris. Thats what made me think this one was a keeper and meant to be but that wasnt the case. I know there are others out there that have had more losses than me and I cant imagine what you all went through. 3 makes me feel like Im at my vreaking point. Because I did have so much testing and monitoring I really thought we were good. Now having to go to a specialist to have even more done like genetic and chromosome and I dont even know what other kind of testing, makes me scared that they will tell me that I just cant have a healthy baby. :(


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have been away for a few days things have been crazy!!!

Mommy- did I miss something... Are you having a MC? I didn't see a post about your appt, maybe I need to check your journal, 

Welcome to the new girls! We have a great supportive group here and everyone knows the pain of PAL even if they are pregnant now, the worry never really stops. 

Cruise - that looks like a BFP to me!!! Will they let you postpone your scuba classes? Maybe they will make an exception with a doctors note, I know they will definitely not let you dive while pregnant. I got certified a couple years ago as well, it's amazing!!! :thumbup: 

Soop- so sorry you are not feeling well :sick: Wouldn't it be nice to get a break with some of the stuff with all the other bad stuff we've been through!!!

Nicki, Thurl - hope this is our month!!!

:wave: to everyone I've missed! 

AFM - it looks like I've O'd so I started my progesterone this month. I think I've got it covered with BDing but we'll see.


----------



## wookie130

Mommylov, I just saw that you are having your 3rd miscarriage. I am so sorry for your loss, once again. And I absolutely still believe that it is possible and LIKELY that you'll go on to have a healthy pregnancy. If you need to take a break, I do understand, but if having a child is something you REALLY REALLY want, and I think you do, then never stop digging for answers, or trying for that baby. Many, many, many ladies on this site have had multiple losses, and have gone on to have their rainbows. All hope is not lost, although I'm sure you feel completely defeated right now. One foot in front of the other.

Again, I am so sorry, and am sending tons of thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls, Im beyond heartbroken at the moment but dh thinks we should still move forward. Im going to be 33 this September so if we really want to try for 2 kids then I dont think I can afford to stop. 

Beach, yes I went to my scan on tuesday and saw the baby didnt have a heartbeat anymore and was measuring the same at the previous week. :(

My dr is sending me to a speclist so I will be starting the process with them next Wed. Ill meet with someone to go over paperwork as well as meet with a PA and a RE. My hcg levels yesterday were 31898 so Im sure it will be a while before I get to 0. Then I will have to wait one full cycle I guess for dating purposes and I dont know if they will test that cycle or wait until the next one. Then I dont know how the long this testing will be so go knows when we are going to be able to try again. I know Im the one that chose to not have a D&C this time but I thought it would be better on my body and would help me heal faster. For all I know, I just set myself for even more punishment.


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh mommylov, sweetie, so so sorry to hear this shitty news. Like Wookie said and some of the girls, get through the next few days however you can. Including getting angry, it really pisses me off some of us get dealt such blows like this and others sail through. We're here for you and I hope the testing proves insightful. And lots of time for those gorgeous 2 children to come, I hope it isn't too long for you both though xxxx


----------



## wookie130

Still sending hugs and lots of prayers to you, Mommylov. I'm sure you're beyond crushed, but, I'm glad to hear your DH is supporting the journey to move forward...sometimes ttcal is the only way to deal with loss, if that makes any sense.


----------



## monro84

mommylov--its good you are going to get to see a specialist I know they will find out the reason like I said I know you want answers. I truely believe by this time next yr you will be pregnant with your rainbow baby. :hugs: Just to give you an idea on the HCG #'s I had induced my triplet/twin mc on 10/3/11 and it started at 7pm and on 10/6 my numbers was 32315 by 11/3 it was 17.5. However everyone is different and your numbers may drop quicker. My ob was trying to tell me that I had to wait 6 wks after a neg blood test to see the specialist. I called the specialist and they told me that I could come in and I did not have to wait 6 wks just had to have AF. So if you feel something is not right with anything don't be afriad to be your on advocate. Needless to say I switched back to the ob dr I wanted in the first place.


----------



## mommylov

I will see what this RE says on wed but according to my PA, she said that they would only keep me for the 1st tri and then I would go back to my office. Im terrified of going through this again. I really thought this was it and that we found the problem. I know the RE's are WAY more knowledgable and so I hope that they are able to get to the bottom of this and help me carry and healthy baby to term. My heart aches at the thought of not ever having a child with my husband. He would be an amazing father and I just want this so bad for the both of us. Not to mention my parents have no grandchildren and arent getting any younger. I want this for them too. :(


----------



## BeachChica

Oh MommyLov - I am sending you a super big HUG!!! I am so, so sorry. I have been through this as well so if you have ANY questions don't hesitate to ask. I also saw an RE after my 3rd loss. Everything came back normal but it does take some time for all the testing. They typically do them in stages. I understand you don't want a D&C but perhaps you could check with your doctor to see if they can still test the tissue when you pass it. I had a natural MC that I collected all the tissue on (it was a little gross but I was desperate for answers). I wish I would have had a few more of mine tested. If you decide to do this, my doctor had me collect it in a bag of alcohol and refrigerated until I could get it to him. I collected everything that came out as a chunk. Sorry TMI. 
It is typical to go back to your regular OB after 12 weeks as they feel you are in the clear then and although they are a more knowledgeable when it comes to issues, they are usually not really as good in the regular OB area as far as the experience etc. If that makes any sense. I hope this goes quickly for you girl! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I did ask about getting the tissue tested and she told me that the fetus was too young to detect any chromosome issues :( 

So you tested normal for everything? So they have no explanation for your losses? :(


----------



## Nicki123

Hi mommylov. I hadn't realised it could be too early for karyotyping. I think mine were both of the size of 6 or max 7 weeks and they successfully tested those, but I did had an erpc each time. It might be more difficult if you are going down the natural route. I'm sure your doc can explain.

Beach - sorry you had to go through that, sounds so distressing.

Afm, still waiting for ov. Come on eggy...


----------



## mommylov

This baby measured a little over 6 weeks but I'll just pass it and move on I guess. Just wish everything would be done already so that I can start the next chapter :(


----------



## honeyprayer

Nicki123 said:


> Hi mommylov. I hadn't realised it could be too early for karyotyping. I think mine were both of the size of 6 or max 7 weeks and they successfully tested those, but I did had an erpc each time. It might be more difficult if you are going down the natural route. I'm sure your doc can explain.
> 
> Beach - sorry you had to go through that, sounds so distressing.
> 
> Afm, still waiting for ov. Come on eggy...

Still waiting for my eggy too. My opks have been close to positive for like 5 days now! I seriously feel like my body is playing mean tricks on me. :wacko:

Do you think having the polyp removed made my hormones wonky? I have no idea why I'm getting so many close to positives but not any positives! :growlmad:

Feeling defeated already this cycle :nope:


----------



## mommylov

Honey and Nick, I hope you get your +OPK's here soon!

Hope everyone is doing well...

Going to do another HCG then pill to get things going today :cry:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thinking of you mommylov. Hope you can pass easily so you can move on, as you say. 

I can understand why you want to do it naturally. ERPC's do mess things up and make your cycles wonky for a bit. Plus it's said that a natural m/c makes you more fertile. The ONLY positive to be had from the crap :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

mommylov said:


> Im terrified of going through this again. I really thought this was it and that we found the problem. I know the RE's are WAY more knowledgable and so I hope that they are able to get to the bottom of this and help me carry and healthy baby to term. My heart aches at the thought of not ever having a child with my husband. He would be an amazing father and I just want this so bad for the both of us. Not to mention my parents have no grandchildren and arent getting any younger. I want this for them too. :(

I could have written this, over a year ago. I realize you've had one more loss than I had, but I still know the overwhelming grief, anxiety, and insecurity miscarriage leaves with you...and honey, I hate to say it, it will probably NOT go away until you have your rainbow. I say "until" you have your rainbow, and not "if"...I do have faith that your RE can provide a more comprehensive answer as to what's going on. I would try to catch a bit of the embryonic tissue and take it to your RE as soon as you're able, though...that can be very revealing, as emotionally painful as it is to have to do that.


----------



## mommylov

Thank you :hugs:

So....My dr left me a vm this morning asking me if I did my bloodwork (Just went and did it) and then told me that she wanted to talk to me about getting the tissue tested. I asked her about it yesterday and she told me that it might be too early and that they wouldnt be able to test the tissue at this stage meaning I needed to be a little further along? So I went home and convinced myself that maybe I was being saved from additional heartache and the thought of being able to just close my eyes as I pass everything and move on might be better. NOPE. Now I think she is going to tell me that I can catch my dead child's tissue and have it tested. Sigh.


----------



## honeyprayer

As hard as that might be, having the tissue tested might give you some answers.

You are such a strong woman, if anyone can do this, it's you. :hugs: This beautiful baby may not have made it into _this_ world, but their short life is now going to be used for a such a great purpose. Just think of it as getting one step closer to your rainbow, and this loss is helping you do just that.

:flower: xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

honeyprayer said:


> As hard as that might be, having the tissue tested might give you some answers.
> 
> You are such a strong woman, if anyone can do this, it's you. :hugs: This beautiful baby may not have made it into _this_ world, but their short life is now going to be used for a such a great purpose. Just think of it as getting one step closer to your rainbow, and this loss is helping you do just that.
> 
> :flower: xx

I couldn't have put it better myself honeyprayer :thumbup: Thanks :flower:

:hugs: mommylov


----------



## mommylov

did anyone have to have more than one D&C? Im so terrified right now on top of everything. :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

I had two d&cs. With m/cs 1 & 2. :hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

I wish I could offer more help but I passed both of mine naturally :(


----------



## mommylov

Dr just text me "HCG at 29924 so it dropped slightly". She is waiting for a Dr to get back to her. I think he is the dr that would do the D&C but I dont know if he is also the dr on call over the weekend. Her worry was that I was going to have to have an emergency D&C which is what she is trying to avoid. So I responded to her and said "So I still have to jave a D&C or am I ok to do the pill? If you think having a D&C is really needed and trying to take the pill is too risky, then Ill do it. Just fear having to have surgery let alone this one twice in less than a year. I dont want to jeopardize our chances of having kids but Ill do whatever you think is best for us". Now im just waiting for her to respond. 

I seriously just give up on trying to be optomistic. My mom tried to tell me to be optomistic. How the f can you be with bad news after bad news for a gosh darn year. I get nothing but bad news and Im sick of it.


----------



## honeyprayer

It's hard right now because its all so fresh :hugs: Give yourself some time to heal.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, the old "pull yourself up by your bootstraps and be optimistic" cure...handed down to us from our own mothers, no less. File that one under the "Things People Say When They Don't Know What Else To Say" column. One of the more painful aspects of miscarriage...how OTHERS respond to our losses. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I love my patents and I knows is hurting right now. She tells me that can't imagine because she didn't have to go through all this. :(

So the dr on fri gave me the ok to try misoprostol which I took yesterday morning at 6:30 per her instructions. Didn't work so took dose #2 4 hours later and I started cramping then bleeding an hour later. I collected all the tissue I could with the kit they have me. She described to me what I was looking for (the difference between tissue and fetus) but said to collect everything. I did and I also saw my baby. Spine and all. Looked just like it did on the ultrasound. It was maybe 1/2 an inch. My heart sank. Put everything in the containers the dr have me and its sitting in the fridge until tomorrow morning when I drop it off. I just hope that everything cane out and that I don't have tissue left or need an emergency d&c.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Mommylov - sending you the biggest hug ever. I cannot imagine how hard the past couple of days have been for you. You are very strong and WILL come out the other side of this. 

People who have not experienced loss like we have do not understand and don't know what to say so very often they say the wrong things.

I am glad you have passed everything and won't need a d&c. I firmly believe your body recovers quicker and so helps you to carry on too.

:hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Mommy - oh I am so sorry. ((Hugs)) I do think it's good that you collected your tissue, as horrible as it is. When we go through this (especially multiple times) we are left with so many questions. Why, Why, Why!!?? Any answers that can help piece together why this happened I think does bring some relief. I have had 5 D&C's and 2 of my MC's tested, one of them only at 5 weeks so I know it can be done early, they only need a little bit of tissue. My 2 that were tested were both chromosomal problems so I know my babies would not have survived. Although it still left me questions why, at least I feel like my body is doing what its supposed to do. If any of them had been normal, then that might take my docs in a different direction with testing. So it does help to know. I hope you pass everything quickly and can move on to your next cycle soon. 

AFM - had a huge temp drop the last 2 days so not sure if this is AF on the way or what. I thought I had the BDing covered pretty well this month but we'll see. :shrug:

How's everyone else doing? :wave:


----------



## Neversaynever

Mommylov....massive massive :hugs: on the front page are some words for people to copy and print off to give to there I make them think about what they say to someone who's had a loss. Having three is shitty...not having an answer is also shitty. But like the others have said...it will happen. I know right now everything's raw and the fear of trying again is almost as much as the fear of losing again. So whatever you need to get yourself through these times. We are all here for you...keep writing in your journal...it helps :hugs: again, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Beach...could it be ID? :dust:

Honey...sorry you have found yourself here but lots of lovely ladies and support to be had :hugs:

Nicki...hope you got that eggy :dust:

Hi to everyone...love, :hugs: :dust: and whatever's 

XxX


----------



## wookie130

Relieved and also very sorry that you had to collect tissue, and had to see your baby...perhaps this will give you some much-needed answers. I hope that everything is now passed, and that there will be no need for a D&C. Hopefully in a week or two you will be able to have a pelvic exam or ultrasound to see if everything left your system.

These things just leave your heart empty, and fill you with pain. One day at a time, and be good to yourself. As you well know, this can stay raw for a great long while...

Do NOT give up hope. Hope (and the courage to keep trying), is what brings most women in our shoes a rainbow baby, eventually. The specialist I saw after I had my losses told me that in 25 years of working with women who have miscarried, not ONE had ever went on to not have a baby, as long as she kept trying, and conceiving. Of course this meant that many women had many, many losses before they had that baby, but as long as THEY KEPT TRYING, and continued to conceive and get pregnant, there was ALWAYS a baby...This greatly encouraged me, and gave me the strength to keep going! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

That it really great to hear. That is my biggest fear right now, that I will never hold my healthy babies.


----------



## wookie130

Just remember: keep trying, keep conceiving...your rainbow will arrive.


----------



## monro84

mommylov--glad eveything has started and your able to start moving on and being 1 step closer to your rainbow baby. :hugs: I did the pill also because I did not want to have another d&c because I was worried about scaring. I bled for 2 wks. I passed 2 huge clots the first 2 days. I did pass a pretty big one in the shower a week later so if you have any more don't worry that you did not pass everything it sounds like you did. I even had an US and they said everything cleared. But when I had surgery 2 months later for my septate resection they said there was something left over that they removed. I got scared and asked if it could have caused an infection but my RE told me that with each af I had after the mc more and more would have come out and eveything would have eventually passed. So don't worry if you still have clots and periods of heaving bleeding after a few days because it seemed like it was tapering off a few days then it would be heavy again with clots. I know it was a scary ordeal for me so I just don't want you to worry.:hugs: However if your soak through a pad every hr go to the hospital.


----------



## wookie130

Monro, how are you feeling? Around 34 weeks, I was beginning to reach the "fed up" stage with pregnancy...I just wanted Hannah OUT. Things do really start to get uncomfy once you get really big, and those little kicks are more like slams and sucker punches in there! LOL! But, I'd do it again in a second for another little Hannah. 

Mommy, hope you're doing well. Trust in your body, and let nature do it's thing...I'm sure it'll be fine, and you won't need another D&C. There are no guarantees, but, as long as you're being monitored, the situation won't get out of hand and lead to infections, etc. The most important thing right now, is to take care of your emotional well-being. We know you're shattered, and still grieving...I actually went to a baby loss support group held at my local hospital for families who have suffered from miscarriage, SIDS, stillbirth, or child loss, and it was wonderful. We only met once a month, but we stayed as long as the group wanted, and we just shared our pain, things that bothered us, and held each other up. I also saw a grief counselor, and that helped tremendously. It is okay, and actually very helpful to seek some help...there is no shame in it, and to really MEET people in real-life going through what you're going through...well, it's amazing, and it somehow makes it all more manageable.


----------



## mommylov

Thank you so much ladies! Im pretty sure I saw the baby, spine and all on sat so I think that I atleast passed that. I did have bit of clots that passed that I also turned in this morning so we'll see. I asked the dr if they were going to do a follow up US and she told me that she wanted me to get another HCG test done tomorrow and will see if my levels are dropping the way she wants them to. If not, then we will go from there. I thought that they do a scan no matter what to make sure that everything passed but I guess not.


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi. Hoping I can jump in here. :) We're going to start TTC next month & getting fairly nervous at this point- now that it's almost here.
Me: 2 early (6 & 5 weeks) m/cs 5 years ago with my ex.
Hubby has 2 kids from a previous relationship.


----------



## monro84

wookie--Feeling pretty good. It's getting a little uncomfortable now mainly the harder to breath, eating less b/c of no room and most things give me HB but its not bad it that stuck in the throat sensation I don't like. I have had to pee alot more for past 2 wks and bad hip pain at night and this week had increased dicharge and been cramping but mostly due to the loose, dirreahy (sp) type poop (tmi) the past 2 wks. Had dr appt yesterday he said I made it to 34 wks and he is not worried about him coming now. He is head down but I am not dilated. Will get another growth scan in 2 wks. Hopefully stitch will come out then too. I would not mind it if he came before then but I would prefer if he stayed till at least 38 wks. 

Never--Congrats on being pregnant again!!!

mommylov--from what I can remeber I had a sono I think either a week later or 2 wks after I started bleeding. However if your numbers are going down properly they might not give you one.:shrug: praying eveything goes by quickly for you.:hugs:

Bibliophile--sorry to hear bout your looses but you have a group of great women for support. Maybe it was your ex that the problem was with and since your Dh has kids maybe you won't have any mc's with him. :hugs:

beach--have you tested yet???


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? I hope you are all well! :)

Meeting with the RE today. This is our first appt so I think they said that they are going to go over paperwork, meet with an PA and then the dr. Hope this is the begining to us finding answers and resulting in our rainbow baby! <3


----------



## wookie130

Mommylov, glad you get to experience going to the RE for some answers in the midst of this difficult time. I have faith that it will lead you down the right path!


----------



## Bibliophile

Good luck with your appointment! :)

Monro- I've thought of that more than once.... But I don't want to count on the issue being my ex just in case it wasn't.


----------



## honeyprayer

Good luck at the RE appt :hugs:

I'm on CD19 today and no ov yet :cry: Getting so frustrated that I wont even O this month. Must be because of the surgery... :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

EDIT:

Thanks ladies!

Biblio, I agree that it could be your ex but no harm is getting things checked out to prevent you from unnecessary heartache (unnecessary meaning there may be an easy fix just waiting for you) :( I hope that you get your rainbow soon! A loss is always heartbreaking :(

Honey, you normally have a 35 day cycle? With your cycle being a little on the longer side, it might just mean that you will O a little later hun. The surgery can def throw things off to with your body normalizing but it still isnt too late to get that + OPK. Are you temping?


----------



## Bibliophile

They did a bunch of blood tests and stuff after #2 but didn't find anything. They'd have to get into checking my uterus (though they've never seen anything on ultrasounds) or genetics at this point and they don't want to do that until after another one. Which is ok... I don't really want to pay for that much more quite yet.

What kind of surgery did you have, Honey?


----------



## mommylov

Itas hard when you have tests done and dont get any answers. I had bloodwork and 2 HSG's done and just about everything was fine. The only thing they saw was that I had something called MTHFR (heterozygous) which meant that I didnt process folic acid correctly. Had that corrected with meds and fixed a low progesterone issue and still lost this last baby after seeing a heartbeat. I felt very defeated and just thought there was no hope. Its all still very raw for me but seeing the success stories of the women on here motivates me and Im determined to do all that I can to carry a helathy baby full term. I hope that you are able to find some answers soon hun and that you dont have to go through another loss.


----------



## honeyprayer

mommylov said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Honey, you normally have a 35 day cycle? With your cycle being a little on the longer side, it might just mean that you will O a little later hun. The surgery can def throw things off to with your body normalizing but it still isnt too late to get that + OPK. Are you temping?

I normally don't have that long of a cycle... my longest in the past 6 months has been 32 days :/ I just changed my ticker hoping I'll at least ov by CD21 :haha:

AF arrived 3 days early after my surgery so maybe that messed me up? :shrug: No idea what's going on in there. I called my RE and he thinks it's just stresses from surgery and told me I should ov this month, just later. If it doesnt happen by Monday (CD24), he told me to call him. 

Started temping only a week ago, no rise yet so I know I didnt miss it :(

I tell ya, waiting to ov is worse than the tww! This is driving me crazy :wacko:


----------



## honeyprayer

Bibliophile said:


> They did a bunch of blood tests and stuff after #2 but didn't find anything. They'd have to get into checking my uterus (though they've never seen anything on ultrasounds) or genetics at this point and they don't want to do that until after another one. Which is ok... I don't really want to pay for that much more quite yet.
> 
> What kind of surgery did you have, Honey?

I had a hysteroscopic polypectomy... basically, they took a polyp out of my uterus! I just like sounding smart :haha:


----------



## mommylov

Come on O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I agree.... the waiting is just brutal! I was saying the other day that we wish time away during times like this and then when we do eventually have our babies, we will want to freeze time and it will breeze by. We cant win! lol


----------



## mommylov

honeyprayer said:


> I had a hysteroscopic polypectomy... basically, they took a polyp out of my uterus! I just like sounding smart :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## honeyprayer

LOL definitely!!

At least in the TWW you know it'll be over in two weeks lol Now I'm just guessing on when I'll ov. My opks were getting dark and close to positive and now they are back to being light as ever! Ridiculous :nope:


----------



## mommylov

Are you sure you didnt O? I hated using the strips becase I couldnt tell sometimes if something was def a +. I ended up using CB Digi OPK's... :) or :( ... Easy to read and Amy-proof! :haha:


----------



## honeyprayer

Temps confirm no O yet :(

And want to hear how looney I've gone? :wacko:

I use my cbfm in the mornings with fmu, take an opk strip after work around 5pm and then (if its dark) I use a clearblue digital opk! :haha:

I hate that [email protected] blank circle staring back at me. Give me a smiley face! :growlmad:


----------



## mommylov

Oh man!!!! Grrrrr.... where is that smiley face!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeyprayer

My RE said the same thing "Sometimes opks dont catch the surge" and when I told him what I've been doing, he was like "yup, you didnt miss it!" :haha:

We've still been BD'ing and thats fun ;)


----------



## mommylov

Im gald you are enjoying BDing but I really hope that you get some sort of confirmation! wouldve been nice to see that smiley face but maybe you will have a plesant surprise in a couple of weeks ;)


----------



## honeyprayer

My test stick from my cbfm was just a hair darker this morning so I'm hoping that's a good sign! I know I'm not supposed to "read" the sticks but I can't help it! :haha:

Hopefully my opk is a little darker this afternoon!


----------



## mommylov

Ohhhh awesome!!!! I hope soo too!!!! :dance:


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Mommylov, you mentioned you had a low progesterone issue along with w/a MTHR gene mutation. I assume for that, you were taking Folgard (or whatever it's called!). Now, I don't know if you've done this already, but I too had progesterone issues, and I was put on 50 mg of Clomid (although I WAS ovulating, just not strongly enough...), and that can significantly boost progesterone, and help you produce a BETTER QUALITY egg. Once pregnancy is confirmed, or 3 dpo, you can begin doing the progesterone supplements, either vaginally or orally, to help support the higher level that the Clomid produced. For me, that was the ticket. Just something to bring up and ask your RE about!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Wookie! I actually was taking NeevoDHA (rx prenatal) along with BA and 3mg Folic Acid. They gave me Clomid for the same reason... to help with progesterone. My progesterone levels were great but they still had me use Crinone 3dpo but still didnt work this time. This is why everyone was shocked. We really thought that we covered all basis. I have no idea what else could be causing my babys' hearts to stop beating. I dont have a clotting disorder, no Factor V, no PCOS, no diabetes or Lupus or anything. The ONLY thing they found was the MTHFR but we thought we corrected that issue with the Neevo and other meds. Im stumped and hope this RE will have an answer. :(


----------



## wookie130

Hopefully the RE can check your egg quality...has DH had any SA's, so they can check the quality of his swimmers?


----------



## mommylov

Yup, when we did the IUI they did an analysis on his swimmers and he was good. If they say my eggs are "bad" is there anything that can be done about that? :(


----------



## mommylov

Oh, Ive had my FSH levels tested... I *think* and it was normal. Is that how they check quality?


----------



## wookie130

I believe so, Mommy...but, really...I'm not positive.

Are you over 35? Age is definitely a factor in egg quality.

I'm really not sure what can be done about egg quality, other than using donor eggs, and this is controversial for obvious reasons. I do know that there is some very limited research at this point on how taking a cocktail of supplements, such as CoQ-10 (Ubiquinol) and DHEA with Fish Oil can help improve egg quality over time...but, the research has been limited mainly to lab mice, so it's really hard to say.

It'll be interesting to see what the RE says, in any case, and what direction they choose to go first.


----------



## mommylov

Oh I hope that isnt the case then. Im 32 going to be 33 in Septemeber and DH is going to be 35 next month. Im really hoping this will be an easy fix.


----------



## wookie130

Well, under normal circumstances, at your age, you really should have PLENTY of good eggs waiting to be fertilized. The vast majority of miscarriages is due to chromosomal abnormalities in the developing embryo, and the older we get, the incidence of these types of losses do increase. But, really, if you keep conceiving, and just keep plodding along, and working with your RE, the situation is still so hopeful for you.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Wookie! Yesterday's appt was really good (Wrote out details in my journal). he said the same thing to us.. just to keep going and more than likely in our situation that we will be successful.

I took another look at my bloodwork from dec and I didnt get tested for FSH BUT I do remember using a home test that tested your reserve and I was fine. I have a feeling it was a chromosome issue too and that there was nothing we could do anout it. Im hoping Im right and that we can still try and be successfull. The Dr also didnt think I needed the Clomid since I O on my own and I was using Crinone so I wont be using the Clomid :dance: He did mention that he was thinking about having me use lovenex (sp) shots and will monitor my platlets.


----------



## Bibliophile

Glad you had a good appointment and that the doc seems to think you'll get there!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Brittany! How are you doing?


----------



## Bibliophile

Oh, just waiting. :) Positive OPK yesterday, so just 16 more days of WTT. Lol. Trying to focus on work & doing lots of yoga to keep my brain from worrying.


----------



## mommylov

yay!!!! :dance: I hope the next 16 day just fly by! :D


----------



## honeyprayer

Glad to hear your appt went well! I think you are in great hands :hugs:

I'm so jealous of your positive opk biblio! I'm CD20 today and nothing. :cry:


----------



## mommylov

Honey, dr wanted you to call by tomorrow if you didnt get a +opk right? Are they going to do a scan?


----------



## honeyprayer

He wanted me to call if doesnt happen by Monday :/ guess he's hoping it'll happen on the weekend! I'm hoping it does too :(

So frustrated :(


----------



## mommylov

Oh I bet hun. Sending you LOTS of O dust!!!!!!! Come on eggy.... release!~


----------



## Bibliophile

Honey, I'd be glad to share this one with you. Lol. Hubby hates latex and we absolutely cannot risk a BFP this month... Grrr. Haha!
Hope yours shows up pretty soon so you can relax some. :)


----------



## honeyprayer

Thx ladies :) 

I really hope it happens soon. We weren't allowed to try for 6 months and I finally felt confident to try again after having the polyp removed and now my body does this :cry: Sounds dumb, but sometimes I feel like all this is happening because I'm not meant to have a baby :(

First a loss, then another loss, then polyp surgery, now no O. Why does this keep happening? 

Sorry for being so down :(


----------



## Nicki123

Omg I have been away for a while and have so much to catch up on

Mommy - huge hugs as always. You know I am following your journey and cheering you on all the way.

Honey I feel your pain. Ttc involves so much patience and waiting doesn't it. This is my first month ttc since my last mc in October - each time I thought we could ttc again another delay would come up. But I got there in the end and feel so much more positive now. I just had a hysteroscopy to remove a septum so in a kind of similar situation, we are in a much better position now. Now COME ON EGGY! show yourself! (I hope that works for you!) 

Wookie - lovely to hear from you again. How is Hannah? I never had any counselling but sometimes wonder if I should have. I generally feel fine and positive, but on Saturday I had a mini melt down. I was at a wedding, drunk admittedly, and got talking to a guy who 1) told me his wife was pg through ivf 2) was a trained councellor and 3) had a kind face. That was it, I starting telling him my story then crying then sobbing to this poor guy! So it just goes to show you can feel 'fine' but there will always be parts of you that need to come to terms with what we've been through. (I am still rather mortified by the whole thing ....!)

Monro omg you are due so soon! I hope everything goes well for you :hugs:

Never you are pregnant again!! Congratulations that is amazing. H&H 9 months to you.

Biblio - sorry you find yourself here. I hope the tests bring some answers. But (this is for you and Mommy) if they don't, don't give up hope. After 3 mcs I had all the tests done - nothing. Then after my 5th I got referred to st Mary's and they found 2 things the other hospital missed - a septum, and also clotty blood. Most places just test for the disorders that are known to CAUSE clotty blood, but st Mary's actually look at how your blood clots and saw that mine was too thick, even though they can't say what causes it. So different docs will try different things.

Beach - how are you my lovely? I hope you get your BFP soon.

Afm - am 4 dpo today in my first month back ttc. I am both excited and nervous about what the future holds for me but am generally feeling positive. I am going on holiday on Sunday (to Menorca for a week of sun, sea and relaxation!) and will be 13dpo on the day I get back so if AF hasn't shown by that, I will test then. Wish me luck ladies! X


----------



## Bibliophile

Ahh alcohol. It's induced breakdowns plenty of times for me, too. I completely agree on being "fine." Less now that it's been 5 years, but those things sneak up on you.

I'm hoping I won't have to have more tests... There are no REs here and the "fertility" places here are bad. My friend works with an RE from Portland who basically oversees whatever doc she's seeing here and the doc in Portland refused to work with the office here after they horribly botched her last IUI. They've been open for 15-20 years and hers was the first IUI they'd ever done- yet they advertise as fertility. Aaand that office is also the only one with midwives. Lol.


----------



## honeyprayer

FINALLY got my positive opk this morning. :happydance:

DH and I BD'd Saturday night, Sunday night, didnt yesterday :( but will tonight and tomorrow. Think that'll give us a good shot?


----------



## mommylov

Woo hoo!!! Yes, I think youre covering it well! :) catch that eggy!!!! :spermy:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks!!!

I'm hoping we'll catch it. I keep reading that any egg over CD21 is a "bad" egg. Is that true? Today's CD25 for me so hopefully my egg isnt rotten :/


----------



## mommylov

I just did a quick scan on google and Ive read both that some say yes and some say no so I guess you never know. If its meant to be then your eggy will be perfect! :hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

I'm hoping its just because I had surgery, my little eggy was a little too shy to make it's appreance so it came late. :haha:

But it's still good! FX :D


----------



## mommylov

I think that could very well bethe case. Its not so much that it was late but that because of your surgery, your cycle in general started late... does that make sense?


----------



## honeyprayer

Very much so :) Thank you!

Even if it doesnt work out this month, I'd like to think that my body is eventually getting back to normal after all the stresses its gone through this past year.

Can't wait to be in the TWW again lol it's been since October 2012!


----------



## mommylov

I agree!!!! I think from the sounds of it, your body is def on its way to being just about perfect! :D


----------



## Bibliophile

FX for you!


----------



## honeyprayer

Thank you ladies!!

I really appreciate all the support :hugs:


----------



## cruise

:hugs: I'm so glad this all worked out in the end!! No matter what happens, it must be such a relief to be moving on.

My gut feeling is that egg "rottenness" probably depends on whether it was "stuck" there for a while or just couldn't form earlier. 

Last cycle I had symptoms of O'ing (ECWM, low temps, back acne) for one week -- and then finally O'd on CD24 -- highly unusual. I think my egg was "stuck" and probably was rotten at that point. It didn't really sound like you had a "stuck" egg, so you probably formed yours late b/c of surgery and it's not rotten. :flower:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thank you :hugs:

I already got a temp rise this morning so I'm a little confused. I thought I'd be o'ing today since my opk was positive yesterday.

Temp yesterday: 36.41
Today: 36.64!

I guess if it stays up for the next 3 days, FF can confirm O. Back to waiting! :coffee:


----------



## Aleeah

Hello Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining so late on? I had my 3rd miscarriage in May, 8wk but baby only measured 7wks. It was a natural miscarriage and we decided we'd take it easy but not using any prevention. And here I am CD40 and no sign of ovulation or period. How long did it take you ladies to get either back? We're anxious to at least on the road to conceiving our rainbow. And any advice will be massively appreciated.

xx


----------



## Nina83

Hi, I hope I can join here. I never thought I would be here :(
This past April I had a MMC and had a D&C. The next cycle we conceived again, but just this Sunday I had a natural MC. (US the morning of showed an 4-5 week sac)
I passed the sac that evening, and the bleeding has finally started to spot darker blood. I see my doctor this Friday, and hope to have blood drawn next week to check my betas. Sunday they were 1780. miserably low.
DH says we'll start trying ASAP, and of course I want to be pregnant again, but not sure if it's such a good idea so soon. Last time it didn't work out. I know it could just be "bad luck", but still... I can't ever imagine saying- 3 MC in 6 months. 
But then again, there's always the hope that it will work out.
I'm so scared and tired :(
Hope to get to know you all better, and am so sorry for everyones losses, no one should be here <3


----------



## NewToAllThis

Please don't give up hope ladies. I was like you and NEVER thought I would have a successful pregnancy and look at me now. 

There is hope and you CAN and WILL get your rainbows :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Aleeah, my cycles went back to normal immediately after my m/cs. But it varies a lot. Call your doc if you're worried about it. :)

Hi, Nina. Sorry to see you here.


----------



## hopetobemomm

thank you for the poem


----------



## Aleeah

Bibliophile said:


> Aleeah, my cycles went back to normal immediately after my m/cs. But it varies a lot. Call your doc if you're worried about it. :)
> 
> Hi, Nina. Sorry to see you here.

Thank you, yes I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow but didn't want to get fobbed off with wait and see, if it's not normal.

It's sad there's so many of us on here but I love hearing about happy endings NewToAllThis, people like you help more than you'll ever know! Thank you!!:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Bibliophile

Yeah, I hate it when they tell you to just go back home and wait. Lol. I just have no clue what's "normal" on that since mine went back to usual the next cycle.


----------



## mommylov

Hi and welcome to the new ladies :hugs: Im sorry for your loses but hope you find comfort here with these wonderful ladies :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

I'm sorry you new ladies have found yourselves here :hugs:

Lots of ladies have graduated from here and will pop in on occasion to support, answer questions and stuff so like NTAT said...don't give up trying and keep the hope..it WILL happen...just a case of when :hugs:

Mommy...hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Nicki...how was your first cycle?

Beach..you ok?

Love, :hugs: :dust: and whatever to all :flower:

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies :wave:

I'm so sorry I haven't been around for ages, sadly my lovely mum in-law passed away and I have been having a really tough time. I haven't had a chance to catch up yet as obviously so much has been going on here since I last posted, but Mommy I am so sorry to see what you are going through, hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Sending lots of :hugs: to everyone else too, I will gradually catch up xx


----------



## wookie130

So sorry for your loss, Thurl. :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Wookie xx I love your picture of Hannah, she looks very cute in pink :) hope you are getting on ok :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

So sorry to hear that Thurl :hugs: take care of yourself too :hugs:

Love, :hugs: :dust: and whatever's to everyone

XxX


----------



## Nicki123

Hey ladies

I'm back From hols. AF arrived yesterday so I didn't get pg first time but hey that would've been too good to be true right? (And probably for the best as I drank a lot of cava on holiday!) So here's to cycle 2.

Honey I'm glad ov arrived for you - what dpo are you now,

Aleeha and Nina, sorry you find yourselves here but there are lots of lovely ladies here and lots of positive stories too.

Lovely to hear from you as always Never :)

Thurl - massive hugs :hugs: for you, I know you and your family have really been through a tough time recently. So sorry to hear your news.

Mommy, Beach, Soop, Wookie, everyone else, hope you're all well x


----------



## honeyprayer

Glad you had a great holiday nicki! What's cava? Sounds like a delicious alcoholic drink ;)

I think I'm either 6-8dpo now :) first opk was last Tuesday morning and I didn't temp every day like I should have so no direct idea on which day it was. Hoping to test Saturday anyway :haha: early but hey :/ not giving too much hope to this cycle as its my first after polyp removal too but we'll see

Hope all you ladies are doing well :flower:


----------



## kmp

Hey ladies, just checking in as it has been quite a while. Hello to all the new ladies! Sorry you are here, but like others have said it WILL happen for you!

I am now 29 1/2 weeks and baby girl is doing well! Measuring in the 84th %ile. I do have a partial placenta previa, but they expect that to clear up before due date. I will say that our losses definitely make us very grateful when pregnant, I am sooo happy and thankful every day!!!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nicki123

Cava is the Spanish equivalent of champagne, just like prosecco is the Italian version. I love em all! Anything with bubbles please :) ooo I like having some tests to follow, good luck Honey and keep us posted!

Kmp great to hear from you, time is really moving on for you isn't it, can't believe you're nearly at 30 weeks!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hmm I love Cava and Prosecco too - been an age since I had any

Sorry you got a bfn Nicki but look forward and onto this month :dust:

Gl to everyone else testing. :dust:

Soop - thinking of you hun. Are you due your 20 week scan soon? :hugs:

AFM - slowing down considerably now. Everything is an effort. Just over 3 weeks til mat leave starts. Looking forward to it but also feeling very strange about leaving work, it's a bizarre feeling!


----------



## wookie130

Mmmm, liquor talk. LOL!!!! :wine:


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol I've been trying to enjoy my alcohol as much as I can (reasonably). I figure that if I'm lucky, I have 2 weeks to drink whatever I want. If not, I'll have more in a month. Lol.


----------



## honeyprayer

Same here! 

It was Canada Day here on Monday and even though I was around 5dpo, I still had a few drinks. I definitely have lightened up on the "no drinks in the tww" mentality :/ In those first days, I dont think a few drinks really matter. Besides, I *had* to celebrate my country's birthday! :drunk:


----------



## Nicki123

I feel the same honey, I used to avoid drinks during the 2ww but I've been ttc for over three years now and life is just too short! After my bfn my first thought was 'at least I can drink on DHs birthday'. It's these little pleasures that get us through this Tcc lark!


----------



## Bibliophile

I'll probably have a few during the tww and a sip of hubby's even when I'm pregnant now and then. I just want to enjoy not thinking about it while I can. ;)
After a loss when you've done everything you're supposed to do... It doesn't feel as important to be perfect all the time.


----------



## honeyprayer

I'm dying to test! :haha:

I had my first positive opk last Tuesday morning at 7am which makes me think I probably ovulated on Wednesday ...which makes me 8dpo today! I know it's so early and I hate seeing BFNs... but OMG the urge is intense today.

I told myself that I wouldnt test until Saturday morning at 10dpo but that's still two days away! Thank god I am at work without any tests :rofl:


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! You can wait two more days for a chance at a more accurate test! ;)


----------



## Nicki123

Roll on Saturday :)


----------



## honeyprayer

Resisted the urge again! lol

one. more. day lol


----------



## cruise

Soooo excited for you!! :D


----------



## honeyprayer

I dont feel pregnant so I'm not holding out much hope :/ but we'll see! I wish I could hold off until at least Monday, but it'll never happen :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Honey, I didn't feel pregnant either the month I conceived my Hannah. Fast forward to now...I'm now reading books on weaning, wiping dirty tushy, and rocking, rocking, rocking my daughter to sleep.

In other words, you can never trust your "feelings." They can really deceive you! LOL!


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks wookie :hugs:

Dont stay stuff like that though! Now I'm getting excited :haha: jk!

Hannah is beautiful. I just love the flower she's wearing!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck honeyprayer :dust:

I gave up not drinking in the 2WW also. After 3 years, you kind of realise what will be will be and not having a drink ain't gonna make an ounce of difference in the end.

I didn't feel pregnant this time I got preggo - so the BFP was a real shocker. Previous months I had convinced myself I was, with a growing list of 'symptoms'. It really does go to show that "you never know!"

Wishing each and every one of you the best of luck. :dust: I'm rooting for you all. :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Checking in to see if you have tested Honey. Not sure where in the world you are, you might still be asleep!


----------



## honeyprayer

I did test but bfn :( thought I saw a little something but definitely not enough to call bfp :/

I have an frer and will try that tomorrow or Monday if I can hold out! Lol
 



Attached Files:







EFCF5260-7DFE-45D6-80D3-A06E6F2F317F-93248-0000656AFAFFA6ED.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nicki123

What dpo are you? If its still early I'll keep my fx a little longer x


----------



## honeyprayer

I'm either 9 or 10dpo :/


----------



## Nicki123

Oh well then there is def still time :) :)


----------



## honeyprayer

I took another test (a different brand this time) and there is something there!

Can you see it or am I just crazy? Lol
 



Attached Files:







558F0E47-B368-4615-8623-1C9BF3E7979F-93353-0000657B60BD3C43.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nina83

Honey, you're still early, I'd test in a few days. 
I don't think I'll be using internet cheapies again, last time they caused me way too much stress. I kept getting smeared lines, and betas came back at 7. It definitely wasn't worth the tears and stress. ((hugs))


----------



## honeyprayer

The whole reason I'm using cheapies is because I'm still early. Like I said, I have an frer and will use that tomorrow or Monday. :)

And while I appreciate your advice, not all women have bad experiences with ICs. Sorry to hear you had such a horrible time with them :flower:


----------



## Bibliophile

I love them. :) Lol. Although I haven't been able to see a progression over a few days with my OPKs because they all get darker after a few hours. Lol. 

I don't think I see anything, but hard to say.


----------



## wookie130

I always used IC's...they don't determine fate, or the direction that a pregnancy will take, that's for sure. No matter what type of hpt you use, things are sort of predestined from the beginning, if that makes sense.


----------



## Bibliophile

Exactly. :) Also... I don't want to go broke buying the expensive ones. LOL.


----------



## wookie130

I know what you mean, Biblio. I never understood why something you urinate on has to be so frickin' expensive. LOL!!! But, I suppose when you're talking about a diagnostic instrument to determine if you're pregnant or not, it's worth the money. When I begin trying again in March of next year, I'll be restocking my stash of IC's, for sure, though. I'm a cheapskate, what can I say?


----------



## honeyprayer

I love feeding my poas addiction with ICs lol if not, id be so broke buying digis and FRERs lol


----------



## Bibliophile

I've got one generic early test in there, I think. But I don't remember not believing the tests the first time. Lol. I pretty much took one and called the doc. 

I'm going to see if they'll let me put off my first appointment this time around. At least after 8 weeks- when I've gotten further than I did with those 2. I just don't want to go in earlier and then have something go wrong. Not sure that makes much sense. Other than I don't want to waste an appointment- which really doesn't make sense.


----------



## honeyprayer

Well ladies, I think I got my bfp this morning!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







A27B3F41-707D-442C-B2F7-EBA07DF62651-94538-000065F428855DFE.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Nina83

Congratulations! I see it!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

I think you sure did girl :dance:

Congrats and sticky :dust: coming your way

XxX


----------



## honeyprayer

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Yippeeeeee! Huge congratulations Honey :) so exciting!


----------



## NewToAllThis

:yipee: congrats honeyprayer. Sending sticky vibes your way :dust:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks ladies!! I did a digi and it confirms it! Guess I'll be calling my RE tomorrow :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







7B0D9B1C-D2ED-402E-BAE4-83725127CF92-94919-000066255DBBDB14.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bibliophile

Definitely a line there today! FX for a nice sticky one!


----------



## wookie130

Honey, congrats! Tons of sticky dust coming your way! :dust:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just popping in for a quick hello! :wave:

Thurl - so sorry about your loss ((Hugs)) Hope you are doing ok. 

Honey - congrats on your BFP! Sending you lots of sticky dust!!! 

AFM - FF has not marked O yet, but I think I may have missed it over the last couple of days, we'll see. We were away for the holiday and although I had planned on getting some BDing in, we went to bed way too late and I was exhausted.


----------



## cruise

OMG!! That's definitely a nice dark :bfp:!

:yipee: Congrats!!

Bump buddies!


----------



## honeyprayer

Definite bump buddies!!! :hugs: I saw your scan pic in your journal, so cute!


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! Back from vaca and so much going on here! TWO bfp's?!?!?! Congrats Cruise and Honey!!!! :dance: :wohoo: Sending you ladies sticky :dust: and wishing you a H&H 9 months! :D

beach, I hope that you get your crosshairs on FF soon hun and that you catch that eggy!

Nicki, wookie, biblio, nina...How are you all doing?

:wave: to anyone I have missed and hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Bibliophile

Nothing new here. :) Just waiting for O. Getting a few things together to send & surprise hubby while he's gone.


----------



## mommylov

Awww, what a great wifey you are! <3 Im sure your hubby will be thrilled to receive his gift :)


----------



## Bibliophile

This is assuming he lives for the next week & a half... Which is somewhat iffy today. Lol.


----------



## TIA_30

HELLO LADIES!!!!
I lost TWO baby around 6 weeks one in AUG/2012 AND 7 weeks JAN/2013 feels like im in the middle of a circle and everyone around me is pregnant one being my sister, and the other my sister in law also women almost everywhere i go. On the army base, parks, malls, and small stores. My husband and i have been trying since then we have both done numerous test at the doctors office and they both are saying we are perfectly health im 30 and he's 32. We have tried preseed, baby asprin, fertilabella, vitamins in the past months still nothing. My last cycle was 6/16/2013 a 25 day cycle which are normally 27 days. I took opk test which was pos. on cd 11 6/26,cd 12 6/27, cd13 6/28,and cd 14 6/29. We bd on cd 5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,20,21 and i took a hpt today on cd 23 bfn want to cry but being strong. just achy left breast on and off but thats it. Can someone please tell us what we may be doing wrong, thank you!


----------



## TIA_30

during my june 16,2013 cycle we used fertilitea and waiting to test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## mommylov

Bibliophile said:


> This is assuming he lives for the next week & a half... Which is somewhat iffy today. Lol.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Tia, welcome and so sorry for your losses. Im on the tail end of my 3rd loss and its terrible how many people are pregnant around you when you go through loss(es). I def have my moments of feeling defeated and no hope but with this last loss, I actually felt like Im that much closer to figuring out what I need to do to have a HEALTHY baby. Have you been working with a RE or just a regular OB? I just recently got reffered to a RE and although my OB was very thorough, they can only do so much. This RE I started to see is on a whole new level. Hope that your rainbow is coming to you soon!


----------



## honeyprayer

mommylov said:


> Hi ladies! Back from vaca and so much going on here! TWO bfp's?!?!?! Congrats Cruise and Honey!!!! :dance: :wohoo: Sending you ladies sticky :dust: and wishing you a H&H 9 months! :D
> 
> beach, I hope that you get your crosshairs on FF soon hun and that you catch that eggy!
> 
> Nicki, wookie, biblio, nina...How are you all doing?
> 
> :Wave: to anyone I have missed and hope you all are doing well!

Thx hunnie! So glad to hear you had a good week off with DH :hugs: we missed you though so are very glad to have you back!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Tia. Sorry to hear about your losses. I don't have any advice but finding an RE rather than a regular OB (if that's what you have) is probably a good idea.


----------



## TIA_30

Thank you mommylov and Bibliophile i will definitely start looking for a RE instead of my OB.


----------



## Nina83

> I actually felt like Im that much closer to figuring out what I need to do to have a HEALTHY baby.

:thumbup: I feel that way as well. For some reason I feel like #3 is the magic number (it is my lucky number)
I feel like I needed to go through these 2 losses to figure something out, or to do something differently, or right. Not sure what it is- but I feel it.


----------



## Nicki123

Tia sorry you find yourself here, I hope you get your rainbow soon.

Welcome back Mommy :hi:

Honey, still so excited about your BFP.

Beach - I hope you got that egg, sometimes it's hard to BD when you need to isn't it.

Hi everyone else, hope you're all well!


----------



## honeyprayer

Nicki123 said:


> Tia sorry you find yourself here, I hope you get your rainbow soon.
> 
> Welcome back Mommy :hi:
> 
> Honey, still so excited about your BFP.
> 
> Beach - I hope you got that egg, sometimes it's hard to BD when you need to isn't it.
> 
> Hi everyone else, hope you're all well!

Thanks Nicki :hugs: I believe you and Beach are next!

As excited as I am, I am trying not to get too attached. How horrible is that? :/ None of my BFPs have ever worked out so I'm finding it hard to get excited because I am so scared of being let down again. *sigh* I'm going for betas tomorrow with my RE and again on Friday. Hopefully I have some good numbers :thumbup: If my numbers are good, he's going to do my first ultrasound on August 1 at 7 weeks :/ Scary. 

I keep wanting to test and I took my last FRER last night and it looked pretty decent so I've convinced myself to save my last CB digi for 5 weeks or so, hoping to see 3+. I have never seen 3+! 

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their summers!


----------



## Bibliophile

I know what you mean, Honey. :/ When I get a positive, I always go out and buy a little thing for it- a onesie or a small toy or something. Originally it was to celebrate but then it turned into something to remember by. FX that this is the one!

Baby dust to you, Nina! Are you waiting a bit before trying again?


----------



## Nina83

> Baby dust to you, Nina! Are you waiting a bit before trying again?

We're not waiting. But it doesn't look like I've O'd yet. I'm just having a really bad week :(


----------



## mommylov

honeyprayer said:


> Thx hunnie! So glad to hear you had a good week off with DH :hugs: we missed you though so are very glad to have you back!

Awwww thanks doll :hugs:



Nina83 said:



> :thumbup: I feel that way as well. For some reason I feel like #3 is the magic number (it is my lucky number)
> I feel like I needed to go through these 2 losses to figure something out, or to do something differently, or right. Not sure what it is- but I feel it.

For sure. #3 has def been lucky for lots of women here so def can happen for you! :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Nina83 said:


> Baby dust to you, Nina! Are you waiting a bit before trying again?
> 
> We're not waiting. But it doesn't look like I've O'd yet. I'm just having a really bad week :(Click to expand...

:( I'm sorry. Hope it picks up!


----------



## Nina83

> I'm sorry. Hope it picks up!

Thank you Love <3
I just want something to happen!


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol. Waiting is the worst. thing. ever. Well... Close, anyway. ;)


----------



## Nina83

We DTD to help pass time :dance:
I have never been so open about my sex life ever!


----------



## Bibliophile

Haha!


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: Isnt it amazing how free you feel on here yet in real life I would never come close to telling anyone some of the stuff we have gone through or do lol


----------



## Nicki123

^^ so true! No such thing as tmi on BnB !


----------



## Bibliophile

Anonymity is fantastic sometimes. :)


----------



## honeyprayer

Had my first beta today :/

Dont know if my numbers are good or not but @ 13dpo:

HCG - 127
Progesterone - 44

Going back for a repeat test on Friday and if they double, ultrasound will be booked. I hate that I am so nervous! Trying not to stress out but it's so hard :/


----------



## NewToAllThis

Honey - found this on the Internet so I think you're right on track :thumbup:

HCG
3 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 &#8211; 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 &#8211; 56,500 mIU/ml
7 &#8211; 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 &#8211; 229,000 mIU/ml
9 &#8211; 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 &#8211; 288,000 mIU/ml
13 &#8211; 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 &#8211; 254,000 mIU/ml
17 &#8211; 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 &#8211; 165,400 mIU/ml
25 &#8211; 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 &#8211; 117,000 mIU/ml

We all understand how difficult it is to stay calm. We're all here to support you :hugs:

Hi :hi: to everyone else.


----------



## wookie130

Progesterone is very high!

HCG seems to have a good base number...you'll want to see that double within the next 48 hours or so, and then you'll be in good shape! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hugs. Not stressing is so hard. Will have fingers and anything else crossed for you!


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks so much ladies :hugs:

Going back Friday morning for my repeat :/


----------



## mommylov

Nicki123 said:


> ^^ so true! No such thing as tmi on BnB !

There really isnt! lol but thats what we are all here for.. to help eachother! :)



Bibliophile said:


> Anonymity is fantastic sometimes. :)

funny thing is, even if I knew you all in RL, I still think I would be jus tfine talking like this with you vs any of the others I deal with on a daily basis.



honeyprayer said:


> Had my first beta today :/
> 
> Dont know if my numbers are good or not but @ 13dpo:
> 
> HCG - 127
> Progesterone - 44
> 
> Going back for a repeat test on Friday and if they double, ultrasound will be booked. I hate that I am so nervous! Trying not to stress out but it's so hard :/

These are great numbers hun! You are still very early so for how far along you are, you are right on target. I know easier said than done but try not to stress as its not good for mommy or baby. This is your rainbow hun... enjoy it! :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Mommylov, how are you doing? Are you taking a break, WTT, or having any testing done?


----------



## Bibliophile

mommylov said:


> Bibliophile said:
> 
> 
> Anonymity is fantastic sometimes. :)
> 
> funny thing is, even if I knew you all in RL, I still think I would be jus tfine talking like this with you vs any of the others I deal with on a daily basis.Click to expand...

For most of the conversations, I'm with you. I have friends IRL that I talk about it with. For my family rants, though... I try to keep them away from anywhere it could trickle back. Lol.


----------



## mommylov

wookie130 said:


> Mommylov, how are you doing? Are you taking a break, WTT, or having any testing done?

Hi Wookie! How are you and hannah doing? Im doing ok... waiting one cycle. Has an US on Monday and everything looked to be back to normal according to the RE. MY HCG was at 24 last Friday so hoping that Im at 0 by the end of the week. I had 3 follicles on the right and I think 2 on the left but they are all small ofcourse since Im not nearing ovulation yet. PA said that it may be a couple of weeks before I O :dohh: So... just waiting :coffee:


----------



## mommylov

Bibliophile said:


> For most of the conversations, I'm with you. I have friends IRL that I talk about it with. For my family rants, though... I try to keep them away from anywhere it could trickle back. Lol.

Ya I know what you mean. Im my journal I vent about people and thats certainly something I cant do IRL lol i can talk to some friends and family about whats going on but I never go into too much detail.. i.e "So DH and I are planning on :sex: every other day and then Im going to use an OPK and after that we'll try him on top and...". Im sure they would be like :saywhat::ignore::argh: LOL!


----------



## Bibliophile

I almost choked reading that! That might certainly be a little much detail for most people!


----------



## mommylov

Yup... most people would be like Um TMI whereas we would be like "Hmm you may want to try this and oh what about preseed and its best if you dont bd too often before O..." and so on. :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I know what you ladies mean. Where else can we openly discuss such things as cervical mucous, what color of spotting we're having, how bad our gas is, peeing ourselves, the results of our spouse's semen analysis, and how long we lay with our legs thrown up on the wall after :sex:???

LOL! :rofl:


----------



## mommylov

:rofl:


----------



## Nicki123

:haha: :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

Bwahaha! I'm pretty sure the spouses would quite prefer that we discuss that here rather than with people who might quiz them about it if they see each other in the store.


----------



## honeyprayer

Well ladies :) second beta today @ 15dpo

Hcg 314
Progesterone 60!

Doubling time of 36 hours. First ultrasound booked for August 1 :cloud9:


----------



## mommylov

:dance:


----------



## wookie130

Honey- GREAT!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bibliophile

Awesome, Honey!!


----------



## Nicki123

Good stuff honey :) that's fabulous x


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave: 

TIA - sorry you are finding yourself here. I would recommend seeing an RE like the other girls said. I think its important to see someone who specializes in that sort of thing. Also, your BD schedule looks good, but it might be too much, if that makes sense. It is recommended to BD every other day up to O, day of and day after. You want to be sure you have a good strong supply of swimmers and the extra day might give your hubs a chance to build them up. 
:winkwink: Do you temp at all? That might be good to track your cycles. 

Honey - Your betas are looking great!!!! :yipee: I know what you mean about not getting too attached. After losses you definitely go into a pregnancy with a different mindset but we can't really control the outcome so just try to stay positive!!! :hugs:


Oh wookie - I was laughing so hard when I read your post about what we talk about!!! So true!!! :rofl:


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! How is everyone doing?

Honey, when is your next beta?

Beach, how are you doing dear?

:wave: to everyone here and hope this finds you all well!


----------



## honeyprayer

Hi!!

No more betas -- my RE only wanted to do 2 to make sure it was doubling and since it did, he said time to schedule a scan! lol So my first scan is at 7 weeks which is August 1 :cloud9:

How's everyone else doing?

We're having a massive heatwave here right now and it's soooooooooooooo hot outside. I'm actually glad to be at work today in the nice, cool air conditioning! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

yay, excited for Aug 1 appt! :)

we are having a heatwave here as well! Im sooo ready for the winter! I hate heat and prefer the cold to it :(


----------



## Bibliophile

Ugh. You keep your cold! Lol. I am a sun girl. Ultra bad since I'm the palest of the pale and the sun can only do very bad things to me. Haha.


----------



## mommylov

LOL!!! I like sun.. just with snow :winkwink: My hubby is whiter than white and I tell him all the time that he needs sun! He claims that he likes change so he likes both. Im like if you like sun, then use it! :haha: But I love him... pasty and all! <3


----------



## Nicki123

DH and I are both pasty (well I'm an English rose, DH is pasty!) so we are frazzling in these temps.

Lovely to hear from you beach, hope all is well x


----------



## Bibliophile

I run about a degree cooler than the "average" on any given day, so cold outside turns me into an ice cube really quick.

Ok, so I've never gotten more than one positive OPK per cycle. I don't even really get them turning darker except maybe the day before the positive. They've been positive on CD12/13 every month. But I've done them starting day 10 anyway just to keep an eye on it. Today's day 10, so I took one (though later in the day than I normally do- usually I do them about 2 or 3 in the afternoon). That line was about the darkest I've ever seen it today. Ummmm???


----------



## mommylov

Hmmm maybe you will have a long surge hun?


----------



## honeyprayer

I just got my 3+ on cb digi :cloud9:

I have never gotten a 3+ before! I'd get a 1-2, then 2-3, back to 1-2 and it would end :(


----------



## Bibliophile

Awesome, Honey!!!! That's great!

Maybe I'll just have a short cycle this time around? OPK was VERY negative today. There's barely any test line showing at all. But since I already O on the early side of things, I don't think I could O on day 10 and still keep a 28 day cycle, right? I guess I'll keep testing through the weekend just to see what happens even though tomorrow's the last BD day.


----------



## honeyprayer

If you ov'd earlier on, your cycle will be shorter. Your luteal phase usually stays the same length :) ooh I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Bibliophile

Well, we'll see. If the OPK was right, we only had sex after O, none before. We're kinda assuming we missed it and have started planning our amusement park trip right now. Lol.
But if it shortens my cycle, I'll get to see for sure the same day you get your scan. :D


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> I just got my 3+ on cb digi :cloud9:
> 
> I have never gotten a 3+ before! I'd get a 1-2, then 2-3, back to 1-2 and it would end :(

:hugs::happydance:


----------



## monro84

Congrats honey :happydance:

So got US today at 38-4 he is 7lbs 14oz and I am 1 cm dilated I asked about thinning and he said my cervix has not changed since I got my stitch in


----------



## wookie130

Whoohoo, Monroe! That's a well-cooked little man you have in there! He'll be there in a blink of an eye!


----------



## Bibliophile

That's great, Monro!

I will admit, though... Your ticker talking about baby's nails needing clipped is freaking me out right now. LOL.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi everyone! Sorry for being MIA but had anniversary, holiday, work is manic etc etc, but been wanting to catch up for a while. Went to Devon, which was lovely in this heat! Struggling now I'm back at work this week though.*

How is everyone? So sorry Thurl about your MIL, big hugs xxx

Nicki I'm sorry it didn't happen your first cycle xx But good on you for enjoying your cava, yummm! Hope you had a lovely time away.

Cruise and honey congrats! Hope you both progress lovely xxx And Never....I have just seen your exciting ticker, congratulations too! H&h 9 months wishes to you all xxx

Kmp, ah lovely to hear from you and I'm really thankful too at this point. Still get my worries but fingers crossed. Hope you are doing well. Ntat I'm not surprised you are slowing down and woooo to your maternity leave! Countdown is on....xxx

Wookie, Hannah is just gorgeous in your pic, her face is so animated and I love her hair accessory! So cute.*

Beach, how are you hun?
Monro, sounds so exciting to be that close! And a lovely healthy weight so far too. Really pleased for you hun xx

Patiently, hope you are getting on well too my lovely xxx


I'm sorry to hear the sad stories from the new faces but welcome to the thread and good luck from hereon in xx

Afm Ntat yes you're right, I did have my 20w scan. Had quite a few tears in the lead up to the day, just worried and tainted by the other scan experience. But...all checked out well, in terms of organs, inc heart, stomach, liver, kidneys, brain and spine etc....and the nuchal fold showed completely normal for this point. So we are as reassured as we can be. Just trying to banish doubts and everyone around me are so enthusiastic, it's nice to chat to people and look forward to it. So we are starting to put a list of baby buys together....feels surreal but lovely xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

oh and feeling more kicks and movement from the wriggly one! Lol :)

Mommy and biblio, hope you are both well too xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Lovely to hear from you Soop! Where abouts in Devon did you go? I am from Devon so biased but Devon and Cornwall are just the best places in the UK :) Glad you are feeling better about your pregnancy now.

Monro, you are so close now!!

Honey - excellent that you got a 3+ :)

Biblio I'm also confused about ov this month. I had a false nearly-there surge on Sunday so thought that was it, then another proper surge on Tuesday night with a really strong line. I haven't had that double surge false alarm thing before. Typical I had to go away for work on Monday and Tuesday night. We BD twice on Sunday then as soon as we for home yesterday (weds) so I hope we're covered but is have felt better if we'd fitted in something on between. Oh well, the 2ww begins ...


----------



## Nicki123

Oops double post.


----------



## Bibliophile

I guess July is just goofy, isn't it?


----------



## BeachChica

Monroe - you are almost there girl!!! :yipee:

Soop - glad everything checked out perfect for you. I don't think the worrying ever stops. Did you find out gender at you scan?


----------



## wookie130

Beach, I was just about to ask Soop the same thing! Soop, you are approaching your V-day, and from there, things will be looking better and better all of the time for this to be your rainbow baby!


----------



## mommylov

Woo hoo honey!!!!! stick baby stick! :dance:

Brittany, Im still hopful for you hun but how fun does an amusement park trip sound!!!!! :D


Hi ladies! How is everyone doing??? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Beach... 8dpo... almost time to :test:

Nikci, Wookie and soop... :wave:


----------



## Bibliophile

mommylov said:


> Woo hoo honey!!!!! stick baby stick! :dance:
> 
> Brittany, Im still hopful for you hun but how fun does an amusement park trip sound!!!!! :D
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! How is everyone doing??? :hugs:

Exactly. I loooove them. Lol. So I'll be a little sad if I can't go for another year! We'll see what happens, though.


----------



## mommylov

BTW Brittany, you will be texting your step mom that pic of your + HPT soon hun....:winkwink: 

:hugs: & :dust:


----------



## monro84

Wookie-- Thank you he is getting big hopefully not to much longer till he is through baking don't want him to big lol. :dohh:

britney--Thank you. I know it is freaking me out also I heard newborn nails are sharp and I dread cutting them after ward b/c I am so scared of cutting his finger. My new nephew has already had that happen. I bought some special nailclippers that got great reveiws on amazon but still scared. The best ones I saw were actually scisors (sp). 

Soop--Thank you. Great to hear everything has turned out normal. So you going to have a pink or blue or stay yellow for the time being. :flower:

Nicki--Thank you very excited an nervous

Beach--Thanks you. Yay!! your 8 dpo when is testing date. :winkwink:


----------



## mommylov

Monroe... he's going to be here soon! You must me so excited :cloud9:


----------



## Bibliophile

Monro, I've known people who have chewed their baby's nails off while the baby is sleeping because clipping them is so scary. I was a nanny for a long time & if you can do it while baby is sleeping- especially if you have someone there to hold baby & another one to do the clipping- it's not too bad. However.... This is coming from the woman who won't clip my (black) dog's nails because I can't see where the quick is & I'm terrified of cutting it. LOL. 

Thanks, Mommy. :) That's gotta be better than the good news/bad news scenario where we announce it and tell them we're moving to another state at the same time. Hehe. Just working on keeping my focus on other things again for a while. Like my 9 days of peace. :D


----------



## Nicki123

Biblio I see your ticker says you are 1dpo, or do you think it was earlier? I am having a wonky cycle but I'm going with 2dpo for today. So we'll be testing about the same time!

Hi everyone :wave:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you everyone, I know - the worrying never quite stops, but I'm getting to the point of thinking about buying stuff...haven't got anything yet but I feel nearly there, which tbh is something I didn't think we'd get to do. Feeling the little kicks is lovely, they are sporadic but last night Dh def felt some - he didn't feel convinced before that. 

We are staying team yellow...Eeek! So neutral all the way, while our curiousity grows! I want to get personalised things anyway so it shouldn't affect plans too much.

GL to all those coming up for testing soon!

Nicki we stayed just outside of Dartmouth. Been to various places across Devon and Cornwall over the years and I agree, it's an amazing part of the country. We kept looking at property prices and day dreaming! Sussex is beautiful but there's something magical about the West Country. Where do you come from?
Xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Soop - I love Dartmouth! So pretty. I'm from Newton Abbot which is a really handy base for getting around. I was there on Tuesday, I stopped off at my mums and visited my nephew on my way to a work event in Lostwithiel, Cornwall. Maybe I will head back that way to live when I'm old and grey :winkwink:

Exciting that you're staying team yellow! I think the curiosity would get to me.


----------



## Bibliophile

Nicki123 said:


> Biblio I see your ticker says you are 1dpo, or do you think it was earlier? I am having a wonky cycle but I'm going with 2dpo for today. So we'll be testing about the same time!
> 
> Hi everyone :wave:

It was Monday, actually... Or so the OPKs say. Should've been Wednesday or yesterday. I haven't changed the ticker because at this point, I don't have a clue what's going on. But since it showed up at least 2 days earlier than I expected, I think we probably missed it.

(Lol I knew I shouldn't have gotten a ticker... Everything was the same every month before! :p )


----------



## Bibliophile

That's great, Sooper. :) And you have such willpower to not find out! Lol I couldn't do it! We won't be telling anyone else until the birth. But I have to know.


----------



## mommylov

Happy Friday Ladies!!! :dance:


----------



## Bibliophile

Mmmm peace and quiet. ;)

Changed my ticker but I'm not convinced it's right... But at least it has the right DPO on it. Lol.


----------



## monro84

mommy--more like scared and nervous with a little excitement :dohh:

brittney--Omg really I chew mine all the time but I go to the quick sometimes. I wonder if you can just file them down. When I do let mine grow I hardly ever cut them I always file them down. I also have 2 black dogs that are labs that I HATE to cut their nails b/c I almost always make them bleed cause I get it so short but my male is fairly active and runs alot so it keeps his pretty trimmed but his momma is older and not as active so they grow fairly long even the vet does not cut them short. I had an idea one time that kinda worked. I had a big bowl and glued sand paper to the bottom and put a ball under it and just let her file her nails on it. It kinda worked lol. 

soop-- wow you do have will power I would not be able to wait also:flower:


----------



## mommylov

Awwww dont be scared! youre going to do great and will have you little guy in you rarms in no time! :cloud9:


----------



## wookie130

Monro, it's hard not to be scared as your due date approaches...I know all about that one. LOL! I had a planned c-section, due to a marginal placenta previa that wouldn't move up and out of the way, so I knew the date and time I was going to deliver. This did NOT help my nerves, and I was TERRIFIED! Mainly, the idea of the IV needle and having to have the spinal is what geeked me out more than anything, but honestly, everything was fairly easy. I think once you go into labor, you'll just go with the flow, and be prepared for anything. Enter into it with an open mind, and do the best you can to stay relaxed...anxiety and fear will only make the pain about 100 times worse. Breathe, and if you need pain medication, or some kind of pain relief, I strongly believe that in this day of modern medicine and pharmacological technology, you don't have to totally suffer during labor. There is NO shame in having an epidural if you need one...you'll be a mother, either way. It'll be great, and honestly, once you know that the baby is about there, I think everything will start to move very quickly, and you won't have time to dwell on how afraid you were ________# of hours ago! :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Soop - so pleased your scan went well and that you can finally relax a bit. Thanks for the update. :hugs:

Nicki - hi :hi: nice to put a face to the name. Glad your hols were good and that you're all geared up for that :bfp: now. Fx it doesn't take long. 

Monro - not long to go til you meet your little boy :cloud9: good luck!

Hi to everyone else :hi:

AFM - Thought I'd do a bit of an update. I'm 35 weeks on Tuesday, can you believe it?! I can't. 
Managed to get the nursery all sorted this week and have been busy washing clothes and filling the wardrobe and drawers, I love it!
I have had a relatively easy pregnancy so far and I'm very grateful. Have sailed through all the MW appointments and the growth scans have all been normal. GD test came back negative too which was a relief.
The only thing I'm suffering with is carpal tunnel and swollen feet and ankles. The CT is painful and my hands are stiff, numb and tingly in the mornings but loosen up during the day, although they do hurt most of the time. 
At the most recent growth scan last week, I was given an estimate of 4lb 15oz with an estimated birth weight of 7lb 14oz. He's head down deep in my pelvis so praying he stays that way!

3 days left in work then it's my time to relax!


----------



## BeachChica

That's great NTAT!!! You're almost there! I can't believe how far along some of you girls are now!!! It seems like just a couple months again that you were posting your BFPs and here you all are!!! Just goes to show that this process does work and the rainbows do happen!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nicki123

Happy weekend ladies.
11dpo beach, are you going to test soon? Fx for you.
Monro. Ah so soon! Exciting.
Hi New :wave: Sounds like you've been keeping busy. Sorry the CT is giving you pain. 
Hi Mommy, Brittany, Wookie, Soop, everyone else.
AFM, confusing cycle but I'm going with 4dpo today x


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Nicki. We could've started a wonky July cycle club if we'd only known. ;)
Sooo tired. Unfortunately, I'm usually pretty tired after O. Lol. It's not helping that people around here are STILL lighting off really loud fireworks once it's really dark (which isn't until past 10) and that someone- I think maybe the baseball stadium- was playing music really loud until midnight last night and I had to listen to the bass for about 2 hours trying to get to sleep. Funny how all the songs sounded the same when that's all you can hear.


----------



## wookie130

To all of the wonky-cycle ladies on here...I hope your cycles un-wonk themselves, and thing start to regulate soon! I'm kind of having some hum-dingers too with my periods...ugh, yuck.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Well I decided to test this morning and got a BFP!!! I am totally shocked as I did not think it was a good month for me. But I was feeling a little dizzy over the weekend so I decided if my temps were still up today I would take one. The test line is actually darker than the control line which has not been the case for me on the last couple. I pray its a good sign. I started my progesterone this morning and pills. I have attached a pic below.
 



Attached Files:







07222013.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Nicki123

Yippeeeeeeeeee beach!! That is amazing news!!!

I so hope this is it for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## honeyprayer

Yayyyyy beach! Congrats!! That's an AMAZING test for only 12dpo!

:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Beach...you got quads with that fecking dark line :shock: :haha: congrats and sticky :dust: by the truck load. Hand holding allll the way girl :friends:

XxX


----------



## monro84

OMG Beach congrats!!!! Sending a ton of Sticky :dust: to you. Wow that is a great line for 12 dpo when you going to have a beta?


----------



## Bibliophile

Ohhhh congrats, Beach!!! That's fantastic! FX for lots of stickiness for you.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I am excited and nervous all at the same time. :wacko: I left a message for my doc this morning so I am waiting for a call back. They were going to try to get me in for betas this week.


----------



## mommylov

Wooo hooooooooo!!!!! Congrats beach!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats beach - that's one fab line. :thumbup:

Sending you lots of sticky vibes :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

YAYYYYYY BEACH!!!! Woo fab news and look at that line!! Really made up for you and good luck in the betas hopefully this week :hugs:

Ntat I hope your CT is easing off, ouch. Not long.to go! So exciting :hugs:

Nicki it must have been lovely growing up there, think I've been to Lostwithal before when we did a cycling trip yrs ago. We were ambitious doing it in the hilliest terrain ever, haha. Hope your wonky cycles even out soon! Fxd for more bfps Xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I have betas scheduled to,or row for 9:30am and then again on Thursday.


----------



## monro84

Water broke @ 1 1/2 cm & 70% efaced


----------



## monro84

I got a ways to go.


----------



## Bibliophile

Are you excited??


----------



## monro84

Yes..but contractions are starting to hurt prettt good. Kinda scared.


----------



## mommylov

Yay Monroe!!! He's going to be here soon! You'll do great and everything will be perfect! :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Good your betas are booked Beach, good luck this week!! 

Woo Monro how exciting....I hope you have a quick labour and meet your gorgeous boy soon!!! Xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Ps V day, woo! :)


----------



## Nicki123

Exciting times on this thread today - maybe it's the royal baby effect :)

Good luck Monro - push! Push!
Good luck beach, fx for some fab numbers
Yippee For V day Soop :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

GL for your betas Beach :hugs:

Thanks Soop. CT still bad but hoping it eases once I finish work (and typing!) Happy V Day :dance:

:yipee: Monro - sending you all the luck in the world. So excited you're meeting your little boy soon. Can't wait to see pics :wohoo:

Hi Nicki :hi:


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Monroe - How exciting!!! :yipee: Keep us posted if you can. 

Happy V Day Soop!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hoping that all is going well, Monro.

Can't wait to hear what your betas are, Beach!


----------



## wookie130

Monro, perhaps you've had him by now...in any case, I wish you the best of luck! I'm sure you're in very good hands, and once you're in the thick of it, you'll just do it! It's going to be great, and worth all of the pain in the end!

Beach - OMG! Good luck, dear!!!!


----------



## honeyprayer

Well ladies, bright red bleeding this morning :(

MC #3 for me. Heartbroken


----------



## Neversaynever

honeyprayer said:


> Well ladies, bright red bleeding this morning :(
> 
> MC #3 for me. Heartbroken

Honey I hope you're wrong...are you cramping? Lower backache? Massive :hugs: and be kind to yourself. We are all here I support you through the good times and bad :hugs:

XxX


----------



## honeyprayer

Ya, light cramping. I had a big blob of brown cm yesterday so I thought something was up. Then this morning the bright red bleeding started. 

Called my RE and left a msg. Their office doesn't open for another hour and half. Guess ill wait to hear what he says. But I know it's gone, it always starts like this for me. And I just know :(

I hate that this keeps happening. :(


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no honey! I also hope it isn't another MC for you. Is it heavy? I know its never what you want to see but i did have some bleeding early in one of my pregnancies and some others in the forum have too and they went on to have successful pregnancies. Sending you a massive :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Beach...keep us posted with your betas :thumbup:

Monro...hope you're holding your rainbow son and smothering him in kisses

NTAT...enjoy last day at work and hope the CP sods off soon

Soop...happy V day :wohoo:

Nicki...how're you doing?

Mommy...you too?

Hope everyone else's is doing ok...

Love :hugs: :dust: and whatever's 

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Honey...you know your body and signs and I truly wish it is wrong. 

Hope you get seen soon...plenty of water and rest if you can in the meantime. This shit really cripples you emotionally and physically :hugs:

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Honey. Gosh I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:. I do have friends on here who had bleeding (one had 'gushes of blood') and everything was fine. But as Never says, you know your own body and me telling you positive stories will not stop you worrying. I hope you can get it checked out ASAP, we are here for you :hugs:


Hi Never, lovely to hear from you as always :hi:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thx ladies 

Been to my clinic for blood work and they'll do an ultrasound in a week to ensure its all cleared. 

I got given a sterile container for any tissue. As much as I want it tested, it's heartbreaking to have to catch tissue :(


----------



## wookie130

Oh, honey...I have no words, other than I'm so very sorry you have to endure this yet again. :hugs: to the moon and back for you. Please rest and take care of yourself.


----------



## Bibliophile

So sorry, Honey. Lots of hugs.


----------



## BeachChica

honeyprayer said:


> I got given a sterile container for any tissue. As much as I want it tested, it's heartbreaking to have to catch tissue :(

Honey - catching the tissue is tough, I have done it myself. But there is _some_ comfort into getting some answers as to why something so terrible happened. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Honey, Im so so so deeply sorry but I too have heard of women having bleeding and everything turing out to be fine with that pregnnacy. Please keep us posted on what the dr says and take it easy babe. We are here for you.. :hugs:

Monro, Im thinking you are enjoying your little fella now :cloud9: Hope all is well and cant wait to see pics!

Beach, cant wait to hear what the next beta is!!!

Neversaynever, How are you doing/feeling?

Nicki, Soop, NTAT :wave: How are you all doing?

:wave: to anyone I have missed and massive hugs to you all!

AFM~ nothing new to report here.... still no af, no sign of O and still blue :(


----------



## mommylov

Oh honey I just saw that you had things confirmed... I am SO SO SO sorry sweety :(

I just went through having to catch the POC with this last MC. Like the others have mentioned, I too was given a sterile container to catch the baby in. I cried and sobbed when I just thought about it. Truthfully, when it actually happened, I was more relieved as wierd as that sounds. I was still sad but not as much as I thought I would be at that moment. I knew that I was one step closer to finding out the issue and one step closer to my rainbow. I actually just got the call a few days ago that I didnt get any results from doing that so after going through all of that, I got nothing BUT I still feel like Im getting the best care now that I have gone through 3 losses.

I pray that peace finds you and we are here if you need anything at all. :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Honey - I am so so so sorry. Life is so cruel sometimes. I hope this is over relatively quickly for you. I can understand your mixed feelings over collecting tissue but try to think of it as a way of finding out why this keeps happening. It may give you some answers :hugs:

Mommy - I'm good thanks - how are you doing? :hugs:

Beach - hope you got your betas done and are doing ok :hugs:

Wookie, Nicki, Soop, Biblio, anyone else I forgot :hi:

AFM - very strange day for me. My last day in work. Emotional but I held it in check and didn't cry. I got lots of lovely gifts and even some off people I didn't know that well, I am truly touched. Glad to be out if the sweat box though (air con hasn't worked for past two weeks) and my feet are soooo swollen. 
I am on hols now til 22nd August when my mat leave kicks in. Weird surreal feeling knowing I don't have to go back for a whole year :wacko:

I am very much looking forward to a rest as not sleeping that well so a lie in tomorrow will be amazing!


----------



## mommylov

awww how exciting to be on leave now!! You guys get a whole year for maternity leave?!?!?! Here in the US we only get 12 weeks max and all of that isnt paid :(


----------



## Bibliophile

I think just about everyone has longer maternity leaves than we do, Mommy. :(


----------



## Nicki123

Yeah we are allowed to take off a whole year in the UK but how much you get paid depends on your company. Everyone gets at least statutory payment but my company tops that up to make it more bearable!!

New-well done for holding it together today!! So pleased you got lovely gifts. Now enjoy some YOU time while you can. X

Thinking of you Honey :hugs: so sorry you a are going through this x


----------



## mommylov

Thats awesome! In the US, the government gives you NOTHING. What you get paid is strictly up to the company and they usually only pay you for 6 weeks and thats not even 100% pay. Then the government makes companies give you an additional 6 weeks with job security so youll have your job or somethign equal to what you were doing when you get back but you dont get paid anything for that 6 weeks. So most of the time, people will use thier vacation pay in addition to maternity leave to be able to stay home for a little longer and get paid. Sucks!


----------



## Bibliophile

And then you hope that you don't get sick or have to go on leave early.... I'm so grateful that I work for me!


----------



## NewToAllThis

We are really lucky in that department. I could not contemplate going back to work so soon especially with nursery costs over here, they are extortionate.

My company's package is not too bad but not amazing. I get 6 wks full pay, 20 wks half pay and then 13 wks statutory government paid maternity pay which is £136 per wk. Then the last 13 weeks are unpaid. 

I'll be a lot worse off but still able to 'manage'. I'm taking the full year as its taken me so long on this journey that I'm not missing any of it. We have been saving for a while now so will have some money to fall back on if things get tight. No expensive foreign holidays for us for a while, but do you know what - I wouldn't swap this for the world, money or no money. 

Just want all you ladies to join me on this journey - 4 years in the making! 

:hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

It's sad. I remember working at a daycare & this girl came in once with her 4 week old baby. She had to go back to work so she could eat, but daycares here won't take babies that young. I don't know what she ended up doing. But what an awful spot to be in. :(


----------



## Sooperhans

Ntat - really excited for you! Lovely send off and hope you are having a gorgeous lie in today! You've had such a long time to wait, I'm so excited it is happening for you, lovely lady xxx

Honey....argh so sorry to hear your sad news. Hope you are bearing up well with lots of rest. I'm so sorry about tissue collecting but hope you get answers. Mommy, I'm sorry yours weren't able to provide you with any...so hard xxx


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> Well ladies, bright red bleeding this morning :(
> 
> MC #3 for me. Heartbroken

Wow. That just isn't right. I'm so sorry. :(

To echo the others, please take care of yourself and rest. :(


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning/afternoon ladies! How is everyone doing??

Honeyprayer, how are you holding up babe?? xoxox


----------



## Bibliophile

Not bad here. Didn't sleep well at all and I can tell a migraine is trying to come on, so I'm deciding what to do to prevent that. Normally I sleep so much better when hubby's gone but this week has been horrible!

Are you feeling better today?


----------



## mommylov

Oh No!!! Im so sorry to hear you arent sleeping well and migraines...yuck!! :( I hope you are able to catch up on some ZZZ and feel better soon! Are you icing in hopes that the migraine doesnt fully come into effect?

Still a little blue. I dont know what the deal is and why I cant shake this funk. :( I just want to be back to "happy Amy" already! :)


----------



## honeyprayer

I don't even know how to take this all in. Had ultrasound this morning and baby is still there! Heart beating at 109 beats per mins :cloud9:

Apparently when baby implants it can cause bleeding and it normally gets reabsorbed. My RE said mine pooled and then needed to come out so that was my bleeding yesterday! He can't see any more blood in my uterus or around baby so thinks it will be ok. Going back for another ultrasound in a week :)

It's a miracle! When the ultrasound tech showed me and DH the flicker of the heartbeat, we both just started bawling our eyes out lol my whole body started to shake as I had no idea how to take the news. 

I feel so grateful right now. :')


----------



## honeyprayer

My gestational sac, yolk sac and tiny baby bean :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







D65821BC-54B9-4EA9-AD02-40F53E934D44-5752-0000085FBF2DBD7E.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh honeyprayer, such amazing news - congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Bibliophile

Oh honey! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Bibliophile

mommylov said:


> Oh No!!! Im so sorry to hear you arent sleeping well and migraines...yuck!! :( I hope you are able to catch up on some ZZZ and feel better soon! Are you icing in hopes that the migraine doesnt fully come into effect?
> 
> Still a little blue. I dont know what the deal is and why I cant shake this funk. :( I just want to be back to "happy Amy" already! :)

I don't do ice or heat when I have one. Either one makes my muscles contract & tension makes them worse. If I take Tylenol & Advil migraine together, it helps, but it messes with my stomach. So I just really try to sleep well and remember my vitamin combo to prevent them.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry you're still in your funk. :( Completely understandable, but it sucks.


----------



## Sooperhans

Honey woooooo! That's amazing, what a rollercoaster!!!

Mommy :hugs: to you xxx


----------



## honeyprayer

Thx ladies :hugs: I'm still in complete shock :/ I bled so much yesterday and even passed two large clots :( I was sure it was over

Definitely different from my past mcs though. I started bleeding yesterday at 7am and was pretty well done by 10am and had such minor cramping. All my other mcs had bleeding for 6-10 days and doubled over in pain type cramps. Strange to go from feeling happy to be pregnant to thinking its gone to back to being pregnant in a two day span. 

I'm exhausted. Barely ate yesterday because I was upset but today I'm starving lol

What a ride.


----------



## wookie130

Honey, what a miracle! OMG!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: This absolutely made my day, hands down!!!!

Now go, eat some celebratory ice cream with some dill pickle spears, or whatever wierd food combo you're jonesing for! LOL!


----------



## honeyprayer

Thx wookie!! Ice cream sounds like heaven right now! Lol


----------



## mommylov

That's great news honey!!!! This is your miracle!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

That's amazing honey! It sounds exactly like what my BnB chum had, the one I mentioned ... The condition had a long complicated name...which escapes me. Like you she was prepared for the worst. So happy for you Honey!


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks so much ladies. I just can't believe it :hugs:

After having losses, I just assumed bleeding meant the worst. I now believe in miracles, that's for sure!


----------



## BeachChica

Honey - what SUPER great news!!! :yipee: See you are going to be one of those girls talking about having bleeding and going on to have a normal pregnancy. Sending you and your little bean some SUPER sticky dust! :dust:


Well I am back from the doc. Things are looking good, although I am trying not to get too excited as I have been through this before. 
Betas: 9371
Prog: 26.6
My doctor is happy with the values and says that based on these numbers (I should be over 18,000 today) they want to see me for an ultrasoound tomorrow as they should be able to see something. Those values put me in the 6 week range and I had 4+4 on my tracker so I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## honeyprayer

Congrats beach :) great news!!

My betas yesterday were almost 11,000 and that was 5+6 so you are definitely in the 6 week range :hugs: maybe twins?? ;)


----------



## Bibliophile

FX Beach. Hope this is it for you!


----------



## Nicki123

Fx all the way Beach!!


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> I don't even know how to take this all in. Had ultrasound this morning and baby is still there! Heart beating at 109 beats per mins :cloud9:
> 
> Apparently when baby implants it can cause bleeding and it normally gets reabsorbed. My RE said mine pooled and then needed to come out so that was my bleeding yesterday! He can't see any more blood in my uterus or around baby so thinks it will be ok. Going back for another ultrasound in a week :)
> 
> It's a miracle! When the ultrasound tech showed me and DH the flicker of the heartbeat, we both just started bawling our eyes out lol my whole body started to shake as I had no idea how to take the news.
> 
> I feel so grateful right now. :')

I'm bawling right now too :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

This is your rainbow miracle


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent news Beach. GL for your scan :hugs:


----------



## cruise

BeachChica said:


> Those values put me in the 6 week range and I had 4+4 on my tracker so I hope that's a good sign.

It is. 300 at 16dpo is statistically a very, very safe range. That's why honey's original announcement of bad news was so shocking to me.


----------



## Neversaynever

Honey...absolutely awesome news girl :wohoo: now hang in there for some more ups and downs :winkwink:

Beach...anyway you could have got your O date wrong?! If not...there's more than one in there I tell you :thumbup: keep us posted girl

Mommy..:hugs: these funks bite us on the ass and you will just have to ride that damn funk out :coffee: :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else

XxX


----------



## BeachChica

Never - I don't know :shrug: Take a look at my chart below and see what you think. It looks like O on CD 20 but the betas are kinda high for that so maybe it was earlier. I thought I missed my window not BDing 4th of July weekend, but I am not sure when it happened. The 4+4 was based on my LMP which was June 21st.


----------



## cruise

honey, just curious if you're OK with sharing -- what'd they say about your blood work? When I was bleeding (no clots though) they decided I was not m/c solely on my blood work and just sent me home without even an u/s.


----------



## Bibliophile

Would you like twins? I've always wanted them but I'm a little torn now because I can't have the type of prenatal care or the birth I want if I get them- and they run in my family, so it's a possibility.

I've done really well not symptom spotting... Until today. Lol. Today's been so odd. I might give in tomorrow after all.


----------



## honeyprayer

cruise said:


> honey, just curious if you're OK with sharing -- what'd they say about your blood work? When I was bleeding (no clots though) they decided I was not m/c solely on my blood work and just sent me home without even an u/s.

They didn't say much about my blood work. My hcg was almost 11,000 which my RE said was good for 5+6 and my progesterone was still in a good range. I was originally supposed to go for an ultrasound next week but for some reason he called back yesterday afternoon and asked me to come this morning. I don't know why though. Maybe it was my blood work results? :shrug:


----------



## BeachChica

Honey - looking forward to hearing about your exam.


----------



## mommylov

good morning girls!

Hope everyone is well.

Honey, anxiously awaiting news about your appt.

:wave: to everyone

AFM~ Got more depressing news yesterday. Just when I thought my luck cant get any worse....

So got the results back from DH's bloodwrok we had done 2.5 weeks ago and everything is fine except for he has Autosomal Recessive Polycystic Kidney Desease. They told me that they want me to get tested for this to make sure Im not a carrier as well but I guess what he has is a rare form. From my understanding, kids that are born with the dominant usually dont live pasa few hours to a few weeks after birth. I asked the nurse if this could cause MC's and she wasnt sure. We set up a genetic counseling session for this Sunday to get more information about this and see what this actually means for us. Im the meantime, I did go and get my blood drawn yesterday but the results will take even longer thigs time because they have to test my blood and then match it to my dh. Im PRAYING that Im not a carrier as well or this may mean the end of ttc. I know I might be getting ahead of myself and that I dont know all about this yet but Im so worried. Id love to hear anyone's thoughts on this or if anyone has heard of this or anyone dealing with this while ttc.

https://www.patient.co.uk/health/poly...kidney-disease


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Not really sure what to make of my news. Had my appointment this morning, the ultrasound showed a yolk and gestational sak that is measuring 5+4 which is right in line with where I am date wise. The U/S tech said that everything looked good. The doctor though was a little concerned because my betas from yesterday were 21,936 which doubled nicely from Tuesdays appointment but he said over 15,000 we should see a fetal pole and heartbeat. He is just hoping the lab is using an extra sensitive assay and that the numbers may really not be that high. I have another U/S scheduled next week on Thursday so we'll see what happens then. Ugh!


----------



## honeyprayer

I have my next ultrasound on Thursday too Beach :hugs: I'm sure you'll see your heartbeat then. Maybe it's just forming now?

My betas were almost 11,000 on Wednesday at 830am and not sure what they were yesterday when I had my ultrasound at 930am, but we were able to see a teeny tiny embryo and heartbeat, but I was measuring 6+1. So if you are only measuring 5+4, in a few days you'll have that heartbeat! I dont think HCG levels mean much as they vary so much from woman to woman.

Just be comforted in knowing that you are right where you are supposed to be, your levels are doubling nicely and you got that yolk sac! Heartbeat is coming very soon :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Beach, it might just be too soon to see your LO's heart beating. I hope that you are able to see the little flicker at your next appt! :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Beach- :hugs:, I think its still too early hun. I know its easy for me to say, but try not to worry too much. Your numbers are doubling as they should be. Its just the wait that's so hard and I can sympathise with you.

Big hug :hugs:


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> cruise said:
> 
> 
> honey, just curious if you're OK with sharing -- what'd they say about your blood work? When I was bleeding (no clots though) they decided I was not m/c solely on my blood work and just sent me home without even an u/s.
> 
> They didn't say much about my blood work. My hcg was almost 11,000 which my RE said was good for 5+6 and my progesterone was still in a good range. I was originally supposed to go for an ultrasound next week but for some reason he called back yesterday afternoon and asked me to come this morning. I don't know why though. Maybe it was my blood work results? :shrug:Click to expand...

Strange they'd diagnose you with a m/c with betas/progesterone that high. I thought m/cs happened because a progesterone drop signals it. :shrug: I'm glad it all worked out. How was your appointment this morning? :hugs:


----------



## cruise

mommylov -- ugh, what horrible news. I hope these chromosomal test results turn out well for you. Are you willing to consider IVF + genetic testing? 

beach -- you see a h/b at 6 weeks of development, 5+4 is too early. Sounds like your doctor is trying to correlate your beta to where you are in development. I find that doctors do not take it seriously when you tell them "I ovulated on so-and-so date so I'm X weeks and Y days." I'm sure your betas are just high for where you are now, nothing more nothing less. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Cruise. I think we would have to see how much ins would cover. I heard it can be $30,000-$40,000 to do that! Yikes!


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Beach - I agree with the ladies, I've always been told you shouldn't expect to see a hb before 6 weeks so I think it's just early. When will you go back for another scan?

Mommy :hugs: you really don't need all this extra worry. massive :hugs: I'm sure the chances are slim but I know it's still worrying. Take care x


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I was surprised they were scanning me this early anyways. I don't know why he said that to make me worry. I definitely know when my LMP was. I am going to ((try)) to not think much about it and see what happens next week. I have my next u/s booked on Thursday. 

Mommy - sorry I missed your post. I have never heard of how that affects fertility. I think the chances of you having it are slim so I hope everything will be ok for you. Does that gene affect your husbands health or is he just a carrier for it? I had a cat that had Polycystic Kidney Disease so I read up a lot on it when I was dealing with that. It's a terrible disease.


----------



## Bibliophile

I didn't say much yesterday, but I had a serious freak out last night. Lol. I was crampy and CRAZY thirsty and I have slept horribly all week but had loads of energy and really gassy (lol, sorry). I couldn't figure out exactly what, but something yesterday felt so familiar (maybe just the combo of all of that?) and everything hit me all at once. Remembering how scary it is beginning the minute you get that positive again after a loss. I had a good long moment of wondering what in the world we're thinking. Hubby's still gone and I pretty much called him sobbing. Poor guy.
And today I'm exhausted on top of all of that and still up & down emotionally. (I took 2 naps! 2! Both were 2ish hours! Ridiculous.) 
I did test this morning and there was not even a hint of a line. But I didn't test early with either of the m/cs, so I don't know if I'm one to get a positive before I'm late. Gah.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave: just popping in fora quick hello! 

Biblio- any updates? 

Honey - how are you feeling?


----------



## Neversaynever

Beach...how frustrating :grr: I'd try and ignore the betas for now although your test was so dark it's probably hard not to ignore :dohh: your right on track to be seeing yolk and gestation sac at 5+4 so hold onto that. Keep us posted for Thursday :hugs:

Biblio...any more tests/news?

Mommy...that sucks ass balls :hugs: hoping it doesn't interfere with your journey to your rainbow :hugs:

How's everyone else doing?

:hugs, love, :dust: and whatever's

XxX


----------



## Bibliophile

No, I thought about testing this morning. But I think I'm just going to try to wait it out at this point & if AF hasn't shown up by Wednesday, I'll test then. I did sleep for 12 hours last night though. Lol! I was in bed before 7.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Biblio. Sorry you had a sob yesterday. I have the occasional melt down too, I think it's normal (and healthy) tbh. Sending you a hug :hugs:

Sending Beach many positive vibes across the pond 

Hi everyone else, hope you've had great weekends so far.


----------



## Bibliophile

It was good to get out. Just AWFUL timing. My mom knows nothing of any of this- all we've told her is that we're waiting for the depo to get out of my system to ttc and that can take a while. So hubby's gone and she was on her way over any minute to go walk around the river. Lol.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies

So I think I may have the faint whiff of a line. Yesterday's was so faint I didn't quite believe it, but having done 4 this morning (!) and getting a faint line on each I'm starting to think I might be onto something... This is the best one, with SMU test (sorry so blurry, cr*ppy old phone) I'm about 12 dpo.

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/235696700165860933b3eea3224856a3.jpg


----------



## honeyprayer

Nicki's preggers!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance:

AFM - I'm taking it as a good sign (and totally not complaining) but helloooo nausea this morning! I work downtown in a city and take the bus to work and omg. The bus ride this morning was *not* pleasant. I just managed to get a little oatmeal down and am feeling alot better but bleah. I go on holidays from work starting Thursday and I think it's coming at a perfect time lol


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Honey ... I hope it's true. Doesn't feel real!
And yay for sickness Honey!


----------



## honeyprayer

I think it's real :hugs: Those lines are undeniable!

I hate when people tell me "everything happens for a reason" so feel free to virtually punch me in the arm, but I really think that you getting that extra surge at ov time and the little eggy holding out until you got home means that this little bean is meant to be here! I'm keeping toes, fingers, legs and eyes all crossed that this will be your rainbow. :flower: you deserve it!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Honey - haha yes I usually flinch at the 'everything happens for a reason' comment but that's when people say it in the context of my mcs. In the context you have said it, I think it sounds great and I like your theory!! Thanks so much.

How are you feeling after your traumatic week last week?

N


----------



## cruise

Congrats Nicki! Fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks for asking Nicki. :hugs:

I'm still a little scared but all bleeding/spotting has stopped and I have my next scan on Thursday @ 230pm. I'm hoping little bean is still hanging on tight in there! I dont have any cramps and the fact that I'm feeling nauseous this morning is quite reassuring.

I'm trying my best to just take it day by day! :flower:


----------



## Bibliophile

Yay Nicki!! Definitely a line there!

Not feeling so hot myself this morning. Not bad, just a tad queasy. I noticed it yesterday, too. My prenatal vitamins smell very strongly and I had a bit of a hard time with them yesterday. Hoping to hold out 2 more days. I did have some AF type cramps this morning, so we'll see.


----------



## Bibliophile

FX that everything will be perfect from here on, Honey. Nausea is good. (lol)


----------



## cruise

So happy to hear that honey. :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Good luck Biblio :)
Thanks everyone.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki :wohoo: oh my god. Congratulations :yipee:


----------



## mommylov

NICKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: Congrats hun!!!!!!!!!!

Beach, hope everything is going well with you. Did you go back in for another beta?

Honey, nausea is a very promising symptoms! :)

Brittany, Im so envious of you for holding out! Im really hoping that in the next few days you are posting a :bfP. Dust to you hun!!! :dust:

NTAT, how are you doing?

Neversaynever, thank you so much. Im actually doing better now. How are feeling?

:wave: to anyone Ive missed!

AFM~ Doing better now. We had our genetic counseling last night and to make a long story short... everyone is a carrier of something. We all have a chance of passing something on to our babies and what my DH is carrying is something rare so Im hoping that means I most likely wont be a carrier. We can always have an amnio done to check the baby but those scare me and dh so I dont know what to think. My mentality at this point is we are all at risk for something and all we can do is hope and pray that our babies are healthy so thats what we are going to do. If something comes back on my bloodwork, then we will move forward with more testing but Im hoping that wont be the case.


----------



## Neversaynever

Nickiiiiiiii :wohoo: no denying that second line :headspin: now stick little bean and be the ginger rainbow baby :dust:

Honey...glad you're feeling :sick:

Mommy....good to hear you're doing ok too :hugs:

Cruise...cruising along :winkwink:

Beach...how're you doing hun? :hugs:

Biblio...hats off for holding out :dust:

NTAT...:winkwink:

AFM, doing ok...still can't believe it :haha:

XxX


----------



## Bibliophile

Definitely not pregnant. Lol. :)


----------



## mommylov

Brittany, did af show? :(


----------



## Bibliophile

Yeah. Planning our amusement park trip. :)


----------



## honeyprayer

Sorry brittany :hugs:

But I bet you'll have an amazing time at the amusement park!


----------



## mommylov

Oh Brittany, Boooooo! Im so sorry hun but glad that you have something to distract until your next try. :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks. :) It's perfectly ok, honestly. We have lots to do right now- we're thinking about holding off this cycle and starting again in September so we can have some fun. Especially if we're moving, we'd kinda like to enjoy (lol) the time we have here with my family and the friends we have here. And I like some alcohol with my family time. ;)


----------



## Nicki123

Biblio that sounds like a fab idea. The theme park trip will be wonderful. I've had a couple of enforced breaks Whilst ttc, waiting for testing or surgery etc, and they have always been the best times when you can totally let your hair down (with a glass of wine in your hand!). QT with your OH is precious.

AFM, I cracked open the frer today-here we go again.
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/5610caa24a9aeea2705b15077f661bc3.jpg


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki, you are most definitely pregnant and I couldn't be happier for you :hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

Nicki yayyyyyyyyy :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

I'm so thrilled for you! How are you feeling?


----------



## Neversaynever

Biblio...sorry AF showed :hugs: do what ever you need to do chick and take some time for your hubby and family :hugs:

Nicki...welcome back on to the roller coaster :hugs: sticky :dust: and hand holding all the way 

:hi: to everyone

XxX


----------



## Bibliophile

Awesome, Nicki. I hope you get through to the doc soon! They're always harder to get through to when you really want to, aren't they?

Thanks, ladies. I feel less urgency now that we're not putting it off indefinitely, so no hurry. :)

How are you, Never?


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!

Nicki, you are def preggers love!!!!

Never, Hows it going?

Brittany, did you get your amusement park trip all planned out?

:wave: to everyone!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Nicki....WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Fab news to log on to! So excited for you hun xxxx

:hugs: to everyone....that's Monday done...good riddance! :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Nicki....WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Fab news to log on to! So excited for you hun xxxx

:hugs: to everyone....that's Monday done...good riddance! :)


----------



## Bibliophile

No, I texted my stepmom yesterday & asked about dates that would be good for them but I haven't heard back yet. 

My flow's been kinda clotty last night & this morning. I guess just more weirdness to follow the very short cycle. :/


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks for asking after me biblio and mommy :hugs: I am doing ok thanks...trying not to think too much about the old roller coaster again but I am grateful for the chance to be on the roller coaster again :flower:

Biblio...sorry your AF is being weird...hopefully it'll be back to the usual length and your sticky BFP will be around the corner

You ok Mommy?

Soop...you been buying anything? I texted Lexi last night to see how she was doing....she asked about the ladies that she knows and said she will be back on here when she gets a chance :winkwink:

Beach...you in :ignore: mode sweet? :hugs:

Mwah to everyone

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Nicki123

Never, so lovely that you text Lexi, I hope she is doing well, and her LO

Yes it sure is a rollercoaster - but you're so close to the magic 12 week mark!

My brother had a baby Louis 4 months ago... And now the royal baby has Louis in his name too, you trend setter!


Sooooop, lovely to her from you, is all going well?


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki  Oh my gosh!!!! Congrats  so excited for you! :yipee:

Honey  Nausea is good, I am feeling a touch of it myself :sick: 

Mommy  glad your counseling went ok, and youre right. You just never know whats going to happen. Your body will do its thing if things arent right. Just keep a PMA and everything will be fine!

Biblio  sorry the witch got you. Enjoy your break if you take it :winkwink:

NSN  hows little Louis? :baby:

NTAT, Soop, wookie, anyone I missed  how are you girls doing? :wave:

AFM  I have been studying like mad for my CPA exam, I took my second part on Monday. Ugh so glad to get it over with. Hopefully I passed! I have been absolutely exhausted lately with a touch of nausea. I have not been back to the doctor for betas but going in on Thursday for my next scan. Looking forward to it to see whats going on.


----------



## Bibliophile

FX for your test, Beach!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Biblio!

I am really have trouble with the nausea today. I hope this is a good sign as I never remember feeling like this with the others. Other than continuing to eat stuff is there anything else you girls would suggest to help? I am sitting here at work on the verge of throwing up :sick: Ugh!


----------



## honeyprayer

I feel the same Beach! :sick: For me, I find it's worse in the morning.

I had a piece of toast with peanut butter for breakfast, then ate a kiwi an hour later, then another kiwi an hour later and then an apple and hour later. :haha: I'm tolerating fruits pretty well so they are my saving grace right now lol As long as I eat something small every hour or so, I seem to be ok.

Dinner has been difficult to get down though. Normally I am STARVING for dinner after work, but lately it's been tough to finish my meal.


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Beach - here's to bump buddies ey! (And Honey!)
Sorry you're feeling lousy :sick: but yup sounds like a good sign to me!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Beach - eat little and often. Ginger staves off nausea so ginger beer, ginger biscuits. Plain biscuits helped me too. Don't let your tummy get empty. I found that I craved salt so salted crisps were good as were salt and vinegar ones.


----------



## wookie130

Congrats Nicki!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Dump-truck loads of :dust: that this one is your rainbow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeyprayer

Another ultrasound today :/ it's not until 230pm so I've still got 7 hours to go lol
I hope little bean is still hanging on. Tbh, I'm a little nervous to go :(


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> Another ultrasound today :/ it's not until 230pm so I've still got 7 hours to go lol
> I hope little bean is still hanging on. Tbh, I'm a little nervous to go :(

:hugs: Rainbow dust your way


----------



## wookie130

Well, honey, you've already thought the worst happened during this pregnancy...and it didn't! But I know what you mean when you say you're nervous. I've got all fingers and toes crossed for you that Honeybean has hung on, you see him/her, heart beating away!

Good luck, and I'll check back later!


----------



## Nicki123

Afternoon appointments are just cruel. It'll be here soon Honey, looking fwd to your update afterwards x


----------



## honeyprayer

Thx ladies :hugs:

DH is getting off work early and coming with me, so that helps :) I'm trying to stay positive but it's so difficult with a history of losses :/

5.5 hours to go lol

On a fun note, baby is a blueberry today! Lol never made it passed Appleseed before :p


----------



## mommylov

5 1/2 hours now! heheh Cant wait to hear how the scan goes honey!

:wave: everyone! Hope you all are well!


----------



## honeyprayer

3 hours to go :p

We must be in different time zones mommylov! Lol


----------



## Bibliophile

Yay blueberry! Hope the scan goes well & you find something to pass the time until then.

We decided not to skip this cycle. We're still being picky about due dates and getting pregnant in September would give a June baby, which we don't want. So we'll try in August and reevaluate again on the 26th. :)


----------



## mommylov

honeyprayer said:


> 3 hours to go :p
> 
> We must be in different time zones mommylov! Lol

Oh lol!


----------



## Bibliophile

But... Now I'm trying to figure out when to start the OPKs. I don't want to miss it again if it goes weird again this month. But I don't want to waste them, either. Especially since I'm getting low and using more than I normally do will mean I'll need more next cycle.


----------



## mommylov

Bibliophile said:


> Yay blueberry! Hope the scan goes well & you find something to pass the time until then.
> 
> We decided not to skip this cycle. We're still being picky about due dates and getting pregnant in September would give a June baby, which we don't want. So we'll try in August and reevaluate again on the 26th. :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nicki123

(Oops double post with below)


----------



## Nicki123

Can i be nosey Biblio and ask why you don't want a June baby? (Soooo curious!)

Nearly time Honey!!


----------



## mommylov

I use to be the same way and wanted a baby to be born in the spring or summer so that when he/she had birthdays it wouldnt be too cold to celebrate or anything. After this past year and 3 losses, Ill take what I can get! :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Nicki, June is just crazy overall. My nephew's birthday, my brother's, my stepmom's, and my dad/stepmom's anniversary. My nephew is (and will be) an only child, he's the first grandchild on that side, and it's been that way for 6 years. Having the attention split will be hard enough without sharing a birthday. Lol.


----------



## honeyprayer

All went well!

Measuring 7+1 with a heartbeat of 133bpm :cloud9: My RE said everything looks perfect!


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> All went well!
> 
> Measuring 7+1 with a heartbeat of 133bpm :cloud9: My RE said everything looks perfect!

:happydance: this is your rainbow!


----------



## wookie130

Wonderful news, honeyprayer! Awesome! :happydance:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thank you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Woo hoo!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Nicki123

Soooooo happy for you Honey. :) :) :) :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Awesome, Honey! I'm so glad for you!


----------



## Bibliophile

Niiice.... Just realized that if I O stupidly early again this month, we don't have any shot whatsoever. Hubby has another work trip that was planned by someone else & he'll be getting back on Friday (CD12). Reason 3 million why he needs a different job. Lol.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats honeyprayer :yipee:


----------



## Bibliophile

Um... I'm confused. I stopped bleeding completely last night. Not a spot all day. And just now there was a whole bunch when I used the restroom.


----------



## BeachChica

Honey - so glad your scan went well! 


AFM - I had my scan as well today. I should be 6 weeks tomorrow by dates and measured 6+1 today. They saw a fetal pole and heartbeat and said everything looked good. The doctor agreed based on dates but was still a bit concerned about the betas from last week so we'll see how things go. Having another scan in 2 weeks.


----------



## Sooperhans

Beach and honey...fantastic news on your scans, I'm soooo happy for you!!

Good luck all you lovely ttcers!!

Nicki, woo not long til your scan, really have everything crossed for you and I love your countdown tic

Never, nearly out of your 1st tri, I hope you are on a nice, stress free part of your rollercoaster xxx Aww say a big hi and hugs to Lexi, I hope she is getting on well with lovely Neve.

As for have we bought much...currently making a big list! Dh keeps measuring the rooms and telling me what won't fit....inc a nursing chair...wah. Did you find you have needed one for lovely Louis? We have however ordered a blind yday, in laws have painted the room while we were in Devon bless them, and getting closer to getting other bits. Feels surreal! Part of me just can't visualise putting the items in use for real, but god, so hope they are!
Been told I'm anaemic this week, so on iron tabs and drinking gaviscon down for my indigestion! Starting to feel babe move more and more, it's lovely. We were watching my tummy moving yday eve! We have a wriggler :):):)

Happy Friday lovelies xxx


----------



## cruise

BeachChica said:


> Honey - so glad your scan went well!
> 
> 
> AFM - I had my scan as well today. I should be 6 weeks tomorrow by dates and measured 6+1 today. They saw a fetal pole and heartbeat and said everything looked good. The doctor agreed based on dates but was still a bit concerned about the betas from last week so we'll see how things go. Having another scan in 2 weeks.

TBH I think your doctor is silly for being concerned over high hcg levels. That's a good sign not bad. It'd be bad if you were like 200,000 at 4w but it's obviously not a molar pregnancy.

GL! Sounds like a sticky one. :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Biblio - how's it going? Did the bleeding stop?

Great updates Beach and Soop x


----------



## wookie130

Soop, if you can get a glider or nursing rocker for the nursery, I'd recommend it...I use ours all of the time, and I don't even breastfeed. Hannah gets her bedtime bottle while I rock her in ours, and we read stories in it too!


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you Wookie...I thought one was going to fit but on re-measuring it turns out we don't have the room, damn these Victorian house room dimensions! So I said what about the second bedrrom and I'm sure there's room somewhere...but Dh says I apparently lack any wort of spacial awareness. The only other place would be our room (but might want it away from our room for one of us to be able to sleep) or downstairs..but then I may as well go on the sofa....it's hard to know without knowing how much they will like the glider action....still thinking! I would like one if I can still.

What one did you get? Have seen ones like Tutti Bambini, the designs of even the expensive ones are quite ugly! There's a more standard Ikea rocker that might be the way. We'll get some other bits first, I think x


----------



## Bibliophile

Nicki123 said:


> Hey Biblio - how's it going? Did the bleeding stop?
> 
> Great updates Beach and Soop x

Kinda? I haven't had a big flood again, but I'm still getting brown when I wipe and a spot here & there. So weird.


----------



## honeyprayer

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies I'm sorry it's been so long! N was poorly with a bug when she was 10 weeks and I sort of lost track of things after that, just kept thinking I must pop on bnb again soon and before you know it months have passed!

So what have I missed? ntat almost at due date? Do you have any names picked?

Soop honey you are still going strong, what's your due date? 

Nikki big congrats I see you got a bfp early days but fingers crossed for you and the same to you beach congratulations Hun. 

Nsn number 2 ;o)

Has anyone else got a bfp?

Will try and catch up properly in the week, my birthday tom so we are off out for lunch. Neve is 7 months now its scary how quick it goes, we are both doing fab, she's getting a little chunk loves her food and into everything esp terrorising the cat! Xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Lexi :hi:

Nice to hear from you. Glad Neve is doing well, 7 months already blimey!

Yup, I'm nearly there, can you believe it? I never thought, even when I got my NK results and knew that you'd had a successful pregnancy with the steroids - I still didn't think it would happen for us and look at me now. Full term on Tuesday!!
I really need to email Prof Q and let her know!

We have a name picked and all will be revealed once he's here.

Hope you'll update us more soon :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Gaaaah. It's STILL going. AF is always right about 4 days for me. This is so weird.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies. Flying visit...looks like this pg is going to be short lived, all feelings of being pg have gone so I tested and the line is on its way out. The frer is now very faint. Following the exact same pattern as pg number 4 ... 

Feeling ok considering. Onwards and upwards


----------



## cruise

Oh no Nicki! I'm so sorry :(


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! Just wanted to come on and say a quick hello!!! 

Nicki, Im still staying pos for you hun.... :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Nicki...:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Nicki, I hope that's not the case. Sending you a massive :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

I've been skimming your journal today, Nicki. You are amazing in dealing with this. So sorry again that this is happening. :( 

Looks like I'm back to normal (so far) this cycle. OPK was where it should be for close to a week from O, so hopefully it holds off until hubby gets home.


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks for your kind words ladies :hugs:

I did another frer today, and just the faintest of lines remains. It's ok, I have accepted it. I am now busy planning a fun month including... getting a tattoo. Yup, been thinking about it for a while, I think now is the time.

Ttc will recommence ASAP, DH and I are still totally with the programme.


----------



## cruise

:hugs: Nicki, it's great that you're looking after yourself and are making exciting plans. What kind of tattoo are you getting?


----------



## honeyprayer

Do you have any tattoos Nicki or will this be your first one?


----------



## Nicki123

This will be my FIRST ONE! At the grand ole age of 36 :) I like to think these through :haha:
Cruise I am still working up ideas but I will share them later.


----------



## honeyprayer

I've got my next scan in less than 2 hours :/ Wish I could stop feeling so nervous!

DH is working and I need to go alone so I think that's bothering me as well :/


----------



## Bibliophile

Oh, have fun getting your tattoo. Hubby's been wanting to get one (or a bunch) for a while. I think he's got about 20 designs he's picking between. LOL. Me... I can't think of anything I want badly enough to actually get it done. :haha:

I'm sure everything will be ok, Honey. Sucks that you have to go alone, though!


----------



## Nicki123

Thinking of you Honey x

Biblio it is such a huge decision isn't it, def best to take the time to decide!


----------



## mommylov

Nicki, a tatoo sounds so exciting! I was too chicken to get one when my BFF wanted to get one haha. What are you thinking of getting?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck honey :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Honey, best of luck and keep us posted!!! :hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks ladies :)

All was still well. Measuring right on target and heartbeat of 162bpm :cloud9:

I had another bleeding episode this past Friday that I didn't mention, so I was very worried. :/

The sonographer this morning was so nice, she showed me the little arm buds. It's got arms! :haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amazing isn't it honeyprayer :cloud9:

So pleased for you - this could be your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

So amazing :cloud9:

I'm hoping its my rainbow. My RE still can't explain why I'm having some bleeding but is trying to tell me not to worry as all is looking good. Easier said than done! lol


----------



## Bibliophile

Woohoo arm buds! :D Sorry you're still having bleeding, though.


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> All was still well. Measuring right on target and heartbeat of 162bpm :cloud9:
> 
> I had another bleeding episode this past Friday that I didn't mention, so I was very worried. :/
> 
> The sonographer this morning was so nice, she showed me the little arm buds. It's got arms! :haha:

:hugs: as long as your bloodwork is OK I think you're good. :thumbup:

PS -- where are the pictures?? ;)


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations honey :hugs:

Nicki I'm really sorry :hugs: glad you are not giving up x


----------



## lexi374

Ntat I never believed either even when I was on the table and he was pulling her out I still didn't think we would actually have a live baby at the end of it! 

I'm sure prof q would love to hear about another success story! :hugs: x


----------



## honeyprayer

cruise said:
 

> honeyprayer said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> All was still well. Measuring right on target and heartbeat of 162bpm :cloud9:
> 
> I had another bleeding episode this past Friday that I didn't mention, so I was very worried. :/
> 
> The sonographer this morning was so nice, she showed me the little arm buds. It's got arms! :haha:
> 
> :hugs: as long as your bloodwork is OK I think you're good. :thumbup:
> 
> PS -- where are the pictures?? ;)Click to expand...

My RE said ultrasound is better than bloodwork for monitoring a pregnancy :) I haven't had any more bloodwork since about two weeks ago!

I do have pictures but baby still looks like a blob :haha: Maybe my next one at 9 weeks will give me a picture of something that looks more like a baby. Today it's CRL was 1.34cm. Tiny! :cloud9:


----------



## Nicki123

Fantastic Honey!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Honey, I had on off bleeding/spotting until 9 weeks with this pregnancy. They never found out what caused it :shrug:


----------



## honeyprayer

Really?? That makes me feel so much better! Thank you :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

honeyprayer said:


> Really?? That makes me feel so much better! Thank you :hugs:

Yes, so it can happen and all can be ok. I had several scans to look for where the bleeds came from and they couldn't see anything. Ironically, this is the only pregnancy where I had bleeding. My first two m/cs were mmc's and then a chemical which I knew was over due to hcg levels dropping.

:hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

NewToAllThis said:


> honeyprayer said:
> 
> 
> Really?? That makes me feel so much better! Thank you :hugs:
> 
> Yes, so it can happen and all can be ok. I had several scans to look for where the bleeds came from and they couldn't see anything. Ironically, this is the only pregnancy where I had bleeding. My first two m/cs were mmc's and then a chemical which I knew was over due to hcg levels dropping.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for sharing your story! I'm trying my hardest not to worry but it's so difficult. After having losses, it's really scary to see blood! Especially since my dr has no explanation for it or anything. He's giving me weekly scans until week 10, just to ensure all is ok. I'm starting to feel more and more positive because we've seen bean 3 times now and each time it's grown perfectly with a great heartbeat to match :)

Thank you again for helping me by sharing your story and I'm so glad it has all worked out well for you and baby! :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Great news Honey! I know what you mean about not wanting to see blood when you've had losses but so many girls on here have experienced that and gone on to have successful pregnancies. You will be one of those on here telling your success story too!!! :thumbup:
Lets see your pics!!! Blobs are cute too!!!


----------



## cruise

BeachChica said:


> Great news Honey! I know what you mean about not wanting to see blood when you've had losses but so many girls on here have experienced that and gone on to have successful pregnancies. You will be one of those on here telling your success story too!!! :thumbup:
> Lets see your pics!!! Blobs are cute too!!!

I agree with her!! You aren't feeling pain or anything, you're still feeling symptoms. Chin up :thumbup:


----------



## honeyprayer

Ok, pics coming!


----------



## honeyprayer

6 weeks 1 day :cloud9:


Spoiler


----------



## honeyprayer

7 weeks + 1 day :)


Spoiler


----------



## honeyprayer

Yesterday measuring 8 weeks and heartbeat of 162bpm :cloud9:


Spoiler


----------



## honeyprayer

I tried to add a spoiler around the pics and it wont work. Is it because Im uploading from my phone?


----------



## cruise

I don't think anyone will begrudge you for posting, especially after so much heartache. :hugs:

Is that the outline of a face I see towards the top?


----------



## honeyprayer

Figured out how to add the spoiler! I apologize to anyone who saw but did not wish to see :(

No idea on a face, lol It just looks like a blob to me. The sonographer was great at explaining while doing the u/s but now that I'm home, it's a blob. :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

Blobs are good, too. :)


----------



## mommylov

Yay Honey!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Glad my story helped you Honey. I didn't say anything initially as didn't want to make you think as was ok if it wasn't going to be. I think you're going to be fine now. 

I took great comfort from every scan that beany measured correct for dates and didn't drop behind. You're the same so he/she is growing well. You're doing a great job, keep on cookin' :thumbup:


----------



## Bibliophile

So... What do you guys think about this? At 5 minutes (the point when my test says to read it), my OPK was *maybe* barely a hair darker than yesterday- and yesterday's was baseline for any other cycle day. At about 10 minutes, it was matching or a hair lighter than the control line. 

How're you feeling, NTAT? Getting close!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Bibliophile said:


> So... What do you guys think about this? At 5 minutes (the point when my test says to read it), my OPK was *maybe* barely a hair darker than yesterday- and yesterday's was baseline for any other cycle day. At about 10 minutes, it was matching or a hair lighter than the control line.
> 
> How're you feeling, NTAT? Getting close!

I'm not too bad, thanks for asking Biblio. Had midwife appointment today and baby is 1/5 engaged and my BP etc is good, so it's just a case of waiting.
Took delivery of the pram and car seat this afternoon so it's starting to feel real although I don't think I'll take it all in til he's here.

It's been a long road and I'm at the point I thought I would NEVER reach. It's been an emotional rollercoaster.

:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

NTAT- You're getting there...I found the end to be the toughest part of pregnancy. Well, that and morning sickness in the first tri. I can't wait to hear you've had your little man.

Biblio- That OPK stuff is kind of a head scratcher...

Honey- As long as that's a blob that sticks, it's all good! I promise the blob will start magically looking more like a baby in the near future! LOL!


----------



## Bibliophile

Sticky blobs. I love it. :)

Yeah... I love how everything was extremely consistent until we actually started trying. Lovely.


----------



## honeyprayer

Biblio - when my opk is positive, it doesn't take 10mins. Normally the test line starts to get dark before the dye even hits the control line! Maybe you are 1-2 days away from your true positive? Opks are different for everyone though -- do your true positives normally take a few mins?


----------



## honeyprayer

LOL thx wookie :) Can't wait until bean passes blob stage. Like NTAT said, it's been very reassuring seeing it go from speck, to blob, to bigger blob (LOL!) week after week. I feel very lucky to have been getting weekly scans. My RE can only see me up until 10 weeks and then he 'graduates' me to an actual OB. I don't know what I'm going to do without him! I'm scared to actually stop getting scans but ill have to keep trusting that all is going well :/


----------



## honeyprayer

NTAT - so excited for you :hugs: You are such an inspiration for me!


----------



## Bibliophile

No, I've never had one do this. They usually take a couple minutes to get dark, but I've never had one change color after the first 5 minutes. But I don't think my day before tests have been this dark, either. I'll just keep testing and see what happens. We did get a BD in this afternoon, but I think I'm ready for hubby to get a job with less travel! He's always gone at the wrong times. Lol.


----------



## honeyprayer

LOL don't you hate that?

My DH works long hours in his busy season, so when we were TTC he'd come home late and be 'too tired'. I was like 'oh no you're not!' Lol :haha:


----------



## Nicki123

Travelling hubby = total pain! I hope you figure that Opk out and manage to BD at the right time Biblio.

Lovely blobs Honey :haha:

So close New!!

AFM, bleeding started yesterday, so after everything this cycle is only 8 days later than if I hadn't got pg at all. In some ways it feels like it went on for longer than that. But I'm glad it happened relatively quickly, here's to a lucky August.


----------



## NewToAllThis

honeyprayer said:


> NTAT - so excited for you :hugs: You are such an inspiration for me!

If you're feeling up to it, page 1 of my pregnancy journal has all my scan pics from the very first one at 5+5. You can see the similarities in your scans.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki123 said:


> Travelling hubby = total pain! I hope you figure that Opk out and manage to BD at the right time Biblio.
> 
> Lovely blobs Honey :haha:
> 
> So close New!!
> 
> AFM, bleeding started yesterday, so after everything this cycle is only 8 days later than if I hadn't got pg at all. In some ways it feels like it went on for longer than that. But I'm glad it happened relatively quickly, here's to a lucky August.

The biggest of hugs coming your way. It's hard to know it's definitely now over, but at least your body is doing the right thing and you'll be all back to normal very soon.

You've still got a lot to be positive about. You have a plan in place and it WILL work. You WILL have your rainbow. I never believed it would happen for me so please try and believe that your time will come... soon! :hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thank you!

What a huge difference from 8+4 to 10 weeks! Beautiful scans. Thank you again for sharing :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol Honey. Unfortunately, that won't work from a few hundred miles away. :haha: I think the line is still a bit lighter than the control, so unless it drops back to nothing today, I'm still calling it negative.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! How is everyone doing??

Honey so glad that your pregnancy is going great so far! :)

Brittany... sending you LOADS of dust hun!!!! Catch that eggy!!!!

NTAT, Wookie, Nicki... everyone... :wave: :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Today's is almost ridiculously darker than the control. :) Just need to get rid of the grogginess so I can do something about it. :haha:


----------



## honeyprayer

Time for :sex:!

Get at it girl!! Lol


----------



## wookie130

Biblio!!!!!!!!! Get to it!!!!!!!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex: 

Ride the wild bologna pony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeehaw!!!!!!!!!! :holly:


----------



## Bibliophile

He's too tired. I'm frustrated.


----------



## Nicki123

^^ Biblio it sucks when that happens. I have shed tears in the past over a 'can't be arsed' DH when you know the time is right. And then if you persevere it's hard to get it the mood knowing he was dragging his feet. Hopefully you'll fit in a morning :sex:

Hi Mommy :hi: - here's to being August cycle buddies


----------



## NewToAllThis

Bibliophile said:


> He's too tired. I'm frustrated.

How many times have I heard that from my DH on my TTC journey. :dohh:

So bloody frustrating isn't it. And as Nicki said, I've shed many a tear over it. I think they feel the pressure and they can't/won't perform.
You've still got a day of two of the eggy so try and play mind games like I did and don't mention it for the rest of the day and see what happens. 

Another something for you. This baby was conceived with a 'one time only' (for the entire month) and my DH has a low sperm count - so you're definitely not out of the game yet. 

Good luck chick :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, that SUCKS, Biblio. My DH turns 40, and I know that his sex drive isn't what it once was. There were times during TTC that I practically had to beg him, and times when he finally agreed to it, and couldn't perform, etc. I too would cry, and feel so frustrated, which does not help the sex thing at all.

Have you taken another OPK? If so, is it still a + ? I'm just wondering if he could try again after having some rest...


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks. I'm glad I'm not the only one. Lol. There were definitely some tears last night. And then he wanted to know what was wrong. Dumbass. :haha:
I'll take another OPK this afternoon. And I'll probably try to get him again this morning. Not that there's much morning left. We were up late (for all he was sooo tired).


----------



## Bibliophile

Yesterday's OPK was back to baseline negative. We did BD, but not until late at night, so we'll have to see. I'm skeptical. But we're off to the amusement park today. (Pushing it timing wise, I know, but we are in desperate need of some him and I fun.)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!!!

Nicki, Here's to August hopefully being the month!!!! :thumbup:

Brittany, isnt it amazing how men work. They usually complain that they dont get it enough and then when we are thrown into situations like this, this happens. Although I dont have this issue with my hubby, I can imagine it being really frustrating. They have to understand that timing in CRUCIAL when ttc! I hope that you were able to get in some good BDing and you guys enjoy your HIM and HER time :)

I hope all of you ladies are doing well :flower: I woke up with a really terrible headache this morning. I even caved and tooked something for it (thats how bad it is) and nothing. I just want to leave work and go home :(


----------



## BeachChica

Honey  everything is looking great!!! :yipee:

NTAT  you are almost there!!! :baby: So excited for you! I think I will go check out your scan pics too!!! 

Bibio  have you tried the OPKs with the smilie face? I have such a hard time with the lines. TTC does put a lot of pressure on the guys, its hard with trying to time things because it feels more like a job to them and they dont like that. Such a small part they have in the baby making process but it still seems so hard for them. :shrug:

AFM  still feeling really nauseous but its the progesterone. I dont know how much more I can take as I really dont feel like eating anything and taking my prenatals has been tough. When the progesterone wears off a bit a start to feel better but when I insert another its back to feeling like crap. :sick: I am going to call my doctor today to see if theres something I can take for it. I have my next appointment/scan on Friday.


----------



## honeyprayer

Biblio -- I agree with Beach. I normally use the cheapie opks and then confirm with the digital smilies, that way I dont use too many. Those tests are expensive!

NTAT -- any news? baby's coming!

Beach -- excited for your next scan?

AFM - my next scan is this morning at 1130. I dont know why I keep getting so nervous before I go (since everything has been fine so far) but I'm still so scared! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Honey :hi:

No sign of baby coming yet - I'm getting impatient now, although I know it could be 3 weeks plus :dohh:

Just trying to get the house in order and cook batches of stuff to freeze. A tip off a friend as cooking won't be high on our list of priorities in the early days.
I've done batches of spaghetti bolognese and lasagne so far. Standing up for long periods is getting hard though. 

I'll be thinking of you for today's scan - although I think beanie is doing just fine in there. Here's some good luck dust just in case :dust:


----------



## Bibliophile

No, I don't have any problems reading them so I think digis would be a gigantic waste of money for me. My positives are always pretty obvious. :) Just the one that got darker after the 5 minutes was weird. 

Good luck today, Honey!


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> Biblio -- I agree with Beach. I normally use the cheapie opks and then confirm with the digital smilies, that way I dont use too many. Those tests are expensive!
> 
> NTAT -- any news? baby's coming!
> 
> Beach -- excited for your next scan?
> 
> AFM - my next scan is this morning at 1130. I dont know why I keep getting so nervous before I go (since everything has been fine so far) but I'm still so scared!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

GL! You're in my thoughts today :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well! :flower:

Honey, good luck today with your scan! :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hope the scan went well Honey :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Honey - just checking in on you with your scan! Its hard not to stress but everything is going great for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thank you for all the well wishes today ladies :hugs: I really cannot express how much your support means to me!

Scan went well, I guess :/ Heartbeat was strong at 176bpm but bean was measuring 8w5d so a day behind, but my RE said not to worry about that. We also saw a small SCH which could explain my bleeding -- he said its really tiny and chances are it'll reabsorb. 

Next scan is next Thursday at 10am so hopefully bean will still be doing well!


----------



## mommylov

A day behind is totally normal hun! As long as your little bean's heart is pitter-pattering away and its growing like it should (Which it is), everything will be great! :)


----------



## cruise

:hugs: Sounds like it went fantastic and you have an explanation for the bleeding on top of it all!

Remember two things: 

1. Babies grow in spurts. With the frequency of your scans you had to catch it "behind" sooner or later. I bet it's gearing up for another one soon. :thumbup:
2. These dates are a lower bound on its actual measurement! Your baby is still so tiny a mm could make a difference. So things like curled up position, angle, etc. could make a huge difference.


----------



## Nicki123

Sounds to me like the scan went great Honey! 

:hi: everyone else, flying visit as DH and I are both poorly with some dodgy stomach bug.


----------



## honeyprayer

Boo to the stomach bug! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Are you cd7 already?! Time is flying! Soon it'll be :sex: time so get better! ;)


----------



## Nicki123

I know I can't believe how quickly time is going! Will start my opks on Sat I think


----------



## NewToAllThis

Honey - a day is nothing and as Cruise said, it could be that he/she is just curled up tight. Baby is so small at this stage that even a fraction of a mm can make a difference. 

Nicki - sorry you're poorly. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Honey, that's great! Measuring 1 day behind means absolutely NOTHING. I'd say the baby was looking perfect... what an awesome heartbeat. Definitely in the girl range of heart rates there...not that it REALLY means anything, as Hannah is a girl, and her heartrate was always in the slower "boy range"...so, it's not an exact science by any means!


----------



## BeachChica

Honey -great news on your scan! :yipee: Like the other girls said, a day is nothing and you are really at the mercy of where the US tech puts the curser to start the measurement. 

Nicki - sorry you are not feeling well. The stomach bugs are awful!


----------



## mommylov

Nicki, we get to start OPK's soon!!!!!!! :dance:

NTAT, wookie, Beach, cruise, and anyone that I have missed... how are you ladies doing???

Honey, I hope this next week flies by! Itll be thursday before we know it! ;)


----------



## honeyprayer

So Nicki/mommy -- which days will you start your opks? Hope this is both your months!!

NTAT -- how are you doing??? :hugs:

Beach -- good luck at your scan today. Tell us all about it!!! :flower:

Hi everyone else :hi: Hope you have a great weekend!! Can't believe that summer is coming to and end :(


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls, 
Quick update - Well my appointment went well. Our little gummy bear is measuring 8+2 and has a HB of 174 bpm. :happydance: The little bean even wiggled while we were there. DH was amazed!!! The doctor was really pleased with the progress and said everything looks good. I will feel better once I get past my next appointment in 2 weeks. Here's a pic DH took from the screen.
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## honeyprayer

Aww Beach :hugs: so cute!!

I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls.. Happy friday to you all!!!! :)



honeyprayer said:


> So Nicki/mommy -- which days will you start your opks? Hope this is both your months!!

I think Im going to start maybe mid next week (cd11-12ish). Nicki when are you starting?



BeachChica said:


> Hi Girls,
> Quick update - Well my appointment went well. Our little gummy bear is measuring 8+2 and has a HB of 174 bpm. :happydance: The little bean even wiggled while we were there. DH was amazed!!! The doctor was really pleased with the progress and said everything looks good. I will feel better once I get past my next appointment in 2 weeks. Here's a pic DH took from the screen.

Yay!!! So cute!!!!

AFM~ blah. Annoying co-worker = annoyed me. Just waiting for the day to be over so that I can have a break from her.


----------



## cruise

Beach, that's so awesome. Definitely starting to look like a baby there, too. :hugs:

Nicki/mommy -- good luck with your OPKs!!!

We made our announcement on Saturday. :happydance: We're going up to a friend's house this weekend. We're very isolated here where DH is stationed, so they'll be the first people to see us since the pregnancy announcement. In fact, we saw them on conception day, so maybe they're good luck. :haha:

Still no bump to speak of at all except for a tiny bit of water weight that's always been there, I don't know whether to be happy or disappointed in that. :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Cruise! Yay for making the announcement! I bet that just felt wonderful!!!


----------



## cruise

Thanks! May this be your month!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies, I just wanted to pop in to say I am cheering you all on! I participated in this thread a while ago, and have since fallen off the bandwagon (I hate being a thread crasher and not posting regularly) but I literally stalk you all every week. haha. I am so happy to see so many success stories coming out of this group and I am constantly praying for even more. :flow:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

honeyprayer said:


> So Nicki/mommy -- which days will you start your opks? Hope this is both your months!!
> 
> NTAT -- how are you doing??? :hugs:
> 
> Beach -- good luck at your scan today. Tell us all about it!!! :flower:
> 
> Hi everyone else :hi: Hope you have a great weekend!! Can't believe that summer is coming to and end :(

I'm doing good thanks - can't complain. Just wondering when baby H will make an appearance now. Hope you're well :hugs:



BeachChica said:


> Hi Girls,
> Quick update - Well my appointment went well. Our little gummy bear is measuring 8+2 and has a HB of 174 bpm. :happydance: The little bean even wiggled while we were there. DH was amazed!!! The doctor was really pleased with the progress and said everything looks good. I will feel better once I get past my next appointment in 2 weeks. Here's a pic DH took from the screen.

I am so so thrilled for you Beach. Lovely looking beany. Keeping everything crossed for your next appointment as I understand that you are still worrying. :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Beach!!!! So happy for you. I think this could be it for you you know. Good vibes. I am REALLY HOPING its 7th time lucky for both of us.

Honey, I'm thinking about starting opks on Sunday. Just cus I miss my poas fix :) Mommy and I are going to be bump buddies!

Cruise - well done on making the announcement :)

hopestruck - we catch up all the time :haha: but hi anyway!

New ... I am waiting with baited breath for haribo's arrival!

Hi everyone else!
Afm, my mum is coming to visit tomorrow til Thursday and I have the week off. So excited!!!


----------



## honeyprayer

Hope everyone had a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

I felt like crap half the weekend. Lol. But we did get our entire basement sorted & organized. It was basically a dumping ground for anything we didn't want upstairs in our living areas & we hadn't done much since we moved in. (It's unfinished, so it's not really a nice place to hang out or anything.) Now there's tons of space- and a lot of trash. Lol. Mostly boxes that won't survive another move or outdated stuff from hubby's work. Soooo many spiders. Ugh.
One more week to wait to test.


----------



## NewToAllThis

A week tomorrow til due date :wacko:

Just trying to get a few last things sorted so been out and bought a load of Moses basket sheets and cot bedding.

Lost my plug yesterday, or some of it, and a bit more today. Just like a bit lump of snot (Sorry TMI) hoping it means that things are moving in the right direction :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well :hi:


----------



## cruise

Congrats NewToAllThis!! You must be so excited. :happydance:


----------



## honeyprayer

Sorry you felt like crap Biblio :/ but good job on getting de-cluttered and organized. DH and I should really do the same thing!

NTAT - OMG. You are so close! Maybe you won't even make it to next week and baby will be here before then. Sooooo excited for you :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Brittany, so sorry you felt like crap hun and eeeek for spiders!!!!!!!! Hope you feel better soon!!

NTAT, yay so close!!!!! are you excited/nervous???

Cruise, how are you feeling hun?

Honey, you are going to be in your 2 tri before you know it!!! How are you feeling?

Nicki, enjoy your vaca doll!!

hopestruck, hi babe! How are you doing??

:wave: to anyone I missed!

Just waiting to O and starting my DIGI OPK today :dance:


----------



## honeyprayer

I've been feeling good. Starting to feel fat :haha: No bump yet, it's just bloat lol I work in an office so need to be somewhat presentable. My dress pants are starting to get a little tight. They aren't too bad just yet, just uncomfortable after wearing them for 8+ hours!

I meet my OB tomorrow and will be scheduling my NT scan. Then in Thursday I have my last scan with my RE and then I'm released from his care. I'm really going to miss my RE! :/


----------



## NewToAllThis

I am excited and nervous mommylov. Nervous about labour and what it wil be like but so excited to finally be able to meet my little boy.
I keep daydreaming of watching DH hold him in his arms. We have waited for that for so long as DH has been desperate for kids for years. It makes me want to cry just thinking of it :cry:


----------



## lexi374

Good luck ntat sounds like it won't be too much longer xx


----------



## mommylov

honeyprayer said:


> I've been feeling good. Starting to feel fat :haha: No bump yet, it's just bloat lol I work in an office so need to be somewhat presentable. My dress pants are starting to get a little tight. They aren't too bad just yet, just uncomfortable after wearing them for 8+ hours!
> 
> I meet my OB tomorrow and will be scheduling my NT scan. Then in Thursday I have my last scan with my RE and then I'm released from his care. I'm really going to miss my RE! :/

Thats gotta be exciting though, thinking about moving on and taking that next step! I loved my dr I was going to before I got sent to this RE. I like my RE because he seems very knowledgeable and what not but I do miss my dr. I have her cell# so I was able to text her and what not when I needed to so I got spoiled. Cant wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow! :)



NewToAllThis said:


> I am excited and nervous mommylov. Nervous about labour and what it wil be like but so excited to finally be able to meet my little boy.
> I keep daydreaming of watching DH hold him in his arms. We have waited for that for so long as DH has been desperate for kids for years. It makes me want to cry just thinking of it :cry:

Ohhh how beautiful! Just the thought of my husband holding our child makes my heart melt too. Im so happy for you hun! :cloud9:


----------



## mommylov

Lexi, are you preggers with #2???? I just saw on you rchart that you got a + 3 weeks ago!


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> I've been feeling good. Starting to feel fat :haha: No bump yet, it's just bloat lol I work in an office so need to be somewhat presentable. My dress pants are starting to get a little tight. They aren't too bad just yet, just uncomfortable after wearing them for 8+ hours!
> 
> I meet my OB tomorrow and will be scheduling my NT scan. Then in Thursday I have my last scan with my RE and then I'm released from his care. I'm really going to miss my RE! :/

You're going through peak bloat about right now. I peaked then too and have gotten a little "flatter" since if anything. :hugs:

Congratulations on your upcoming "graduation" from the RE!!! :happydance:


----------



## cruise

:wave: hi mummylov! Got a good feeling for you this month!

Doing great here! Officially 2nd trimester tomorrow :thumbup: I don't feel pregnant at all anymore though! No bump and no sickness... better enjoy this while it lasts. :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

Sounds like everyone has great things coming!

Weirdest illness ever! I've felt a lot better (no nausea, not so tired) yesterday & today. But about 3ish in the afternoon, my temp starts spiking. Two days in a row. Very strange.


----------



## lexi374

mommylov said:


> Lexi, are you preggers with #2???? I just saw on you rchart that you got a + 3 weeks ago!

Lol I forgot I went back on those charts :dohh:

Yes, we had as nsn would say an oopsie moment a month ago and we are still in shock that I got pregnant from it! After it took months and months to get pregnant every time before! 

It's still early days I'm only 6 and a half weeks, I have a scan Friday x


----------



## cruise

Congratulations, Lexi!! Can't believe the streak of BFPs in this thread! :yipee:


----------



## lexi374

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

cruise said:


> :wave: hi mummylov! Got a good feeling for you this month!

Awww thanks hun! yay for 2nd tri! :thumbup:



lexi374 said:


> Lol I forgot I went back on those charts :dohh:
> 
> Yes, we had as nsn would say an oopsie moment a month ago and we are still in shock that I got pregnant from it! After it took months and months to get pregnant every time before!
> 
> It's still early days I'm only 6 and a half weeks, I have a scan Friday x

eeeek!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Brittany, sounds promising doll. Im keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Test today was negative. Though I keep thinking I almost see a shadow on it. Probably just my eyes playing tricks. Lol.


----------



## mommylov

Still early hun but that shadow may not be your imagination! ;)


----------



## cruise

Bibliophile said:


> Test today was negative. Though I keep thinking I almost see a shadow on it. Probably just my eyes playing tricks. Lol.

PUPO! :thumbup:


----------



## Bibliophile

PUPO? 

Yes, it is still early. :) And it was SMU, so there's that. I don't know. Part of me honestly feels like I'm just screwed between the 2 m/cs, the abnormal cells on my cervix, & the freezing procedure they had to do. Oh, and the depo. OPKs don't mean everything's truly back to normal.


----------



## Bibliophile

My regular temp's still up by about a degree, though. :)


----------



## cruise

PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :winkwink:

High temps sound promising! Fingers crossed for you. I think they'd tell you if everything was really screwed up. :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Well, I haven't had any testing done or anything to find out. Lol. I had the one abnormal pap a few years after the m/cs, but they did their thing and the next one was fine. I haven't TTC since m/c #2, so they'd have no reason to know if something else was going on.

Haven't shown the test to hubby... Don't want him to think I'm totally nuts. :lol:


----------



## BeachChica

NTAT- oh my gosh, so excited for you! :yipee: 

Lexi - how exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

lexi374 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Lexi, are you preggers with #2???? I just saw on you rchart that you got a + 3 weeks ago!
> 
> Lol I forgot I went back on those charts :dohh:
> 
> Yes, we had as nsn would say an oopsie moment a month ago and we are still in shock that I got pregnant from it! After it took months and months to get pregnant every time before!
> 
> It's still early days I'm only 6 and a half weeks, I have a scan Friday xClick to expand...

Well spotted mommylov - no hiding in here Lexi :haha:

Congrats hun. :Hugs: I'll have to be careful then, don't want an Oopsie part 3 :dohh:
Contraception is not something I've thought about in a long while - 4 years to be exact!!

Are you back on the steroids this time?




Bibliophile said:


> Test today was negative. Though I keep thinking I almost see a shadow on it. Probably just my eyes playing tricks. Lol.

It's still early hun, give it a day or two and try again :test:



BeachChica said:


> NTAT- oh my gosh, so excited for you! :yipee:
> 
> Lexi - how exciting!!! :happydance:

Thanks Beach, nervous and excited in equal measures. Just getting a tad impatient now.

How are you doing? When is your next scan? I'm keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you. 

Hi everyone else, Nicki, Cruise, Honey, NSN, Wookie, Hope :hi:


----------



## lexi374

Ntat yep back on steroids and progesterone didn't have to fight for it this time either which was nice. Feeling nauseous all day long at the mo. 

I dint go back on contraception because I thought I would want another but hadn't managed to have a proper conversation with dh bout it yet, and I kinda thought he might not, as he said he couldn't go through the stress of it all again and he already has 3 aged 16-19! Oh well! :wacko: x


----------



## NewToAllThis

lexi374 said:


> Ntat yep back on steroids and progesterone didn't have to fight for it this time either which was nice. Feeling nauseous all day long at the mo.
> 
> I dint go back on contraception because I thought I would want another but hadn't managed to have a proper conversation with dh bout it yet, and I kinda thought he might not, as he said he couldn't go through the stress of it all again and he already has 3 aged 16-19! Oh well! :wacko: x

Did you get them off the doctor? I'm wondering if they would prescribe them "next time" (if there is one) or if I would have to contact FS again. But have been discharged from them since 10 weeks.

Sorry you're feeling rough. I had the nausea too but combined with steroid munchies.

These things happen. I'm sure DH will be thrilled when this one is born even with his other children. I think my DH wants another but I'm not sure. I'm 38 now and feel like I've been through so much since we started this journey and I'm not sure if I can do it again.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry you're having a hard time with the steroids, Lexi. :(

Might test again tomorrow... I'm going to try & hold out until Friday, but I don't think it'll happen. Lol. Hubby said last night that he's had the same worries about something we don't know about being wrong.


----------



## MrsPaco7884

Hi all, 
I am new to this but this forum seems to meet my situation...
I am 29 have had 2 m/c...one 6 yrs ago @ 18 weeks (baby boy) and one about 
a year ago @ 8 weeks...We have been trying to conceive actively since m/c...I have had
an average cycle of 33 days with the longest being 40 days. 
I am currently 55 days since first day of last AF....took a HPT about 2-3 wks ago got BFN....Dr's appt in a couple of days....We want this so bad that I am afraid that my mind is tricking my body into thinking it is pregnant without actually being....Anybody with any advise or thoughts on the situation?

Thanks,
Misty


----------



## mommylov

Mrs Paco, so sorry for your loses. This is a hard journey to embark on for sure but you came to the right place to get support. :hugs: I think you are doing good by seeing a dr. Stress can do funny things to our cycle and can cause delays as well. Im curious to see what they say. Did you ever have any explanation or testing done after your 1st loss?


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, MrsPaco. Sorry to hear about your loss. No advice, but I am wondering the same thing as Mommy. :)

If I'm not pregnant, I would appreciate a day where I don't feel groggy. :haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Mrspaco and welcome :hi:

So sorry for your losses, any kind of miscarriage is heartbreaking but a second tri loss must be devastating.

You have found a good supportive thread and you will be well looked after here. 

Please don't lose hope. I have been TTC for 4 years with 3 first tri losses (inc twins). I never thought I would have a successful pregnancy but here I am with less than a week til my due date. I hope that gives you reassurance that it CAN and DOES happen. 

:hugs:


----------



## MrsPaco7884

Thanks everyone for the support... after my first loss the Dr's acted like it was no big deal...I was so young that I really didn't think to ask for any type of testing...after my second loss I asked for testing to figure out why I wasn't sustaining my pregnancies. I was informed that they no longer do testing until 3 confirmed m/c....I wanted more answers but was too devastated and disappointed with myself to pursue it further. I will definitely keep you all updated with what I find out at my appointment Friday.


----------



## mommylov

Mrs Paco, I think its terrible that they wouldnt test seeing as how you lost your first late. No that its good to lose a child at any stage, but I would think it would be just beyond devestating the further along you are. I hope that you get some answers at Fri's appt. If they arent willing to do any major digging as to the reason for your loses, maybe some simple bloodowork?

Another thing to keep in mind, more often than not.. those that dont give up do eventually end up pregnant. There have been so many success stories here. Everytime I have felt defeated or that I should just give up, the girls here just know what to say/do to give me that nudge to go on. I hope that you find the same kind of support here.


----------



## MrsPaco7884

Thank you so much for your thoughtful words MOMMYLOV!!! I am determined to keep trying until it happens....lol, I had a cousin that tried for years and years and was told that it just would not happen for her, she had a baby at 45 without any fertility treatments or IVF...God works miracles and I will hold out for mine...sending baby dust to you!!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

3 does seem to be the rule... But you've been trying since the first m/c? Seems like they would check things out if you've only gotten pregnant twice in 6 years. Especially combined with how late the first was. :( If they're unwilling to look into it for you Friday, a change in doctors might be necessary.
Oh. I just saw you tested several weeks ago? No new tests since then?


----------



## MrsPaco7884

Bibliophile they refuse to do some testing I will be looking for another Dr. I haven't taken any new tests b/c I know they are gonna test me at my appt Friday. I just want some answers....of course I also want a positive result;-)


----------



## Bibliophile

Well, I hope they will help, then. Finding a new doc is not fun!

Most definitely giving in to the POAS urge in the morning. I've been starving today!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Bibliophile said:


> Well, I hope they will help, then. Finding a new doc is not fun!
> 
> Most definitely giving in to the POAS urge in the morning. I've been starving today!

:test: :haha:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## cruise

Bibliophile said:


> Well, I hope they will help, then. Finding a new doc is not fun!
> 
> Most definitely giving in to the POAS urge in the morning. I've been starving today!

FX!!!!


----------



## cruise

MrsPaco7884 said:


> Thanks everyone for the support... after my first loss the Dr's acted like it was no big deal...I was so young that I really didn't think to ask for any type of testing...after my second loss I asked for testing to figure out why I wasn't sustaining my pregnancies. I was informed that they no longer do testing until 3 confirmed m/c....I wanted more answers but was too devastated and disappointed with myself to pursue it further. I will definitely keep you all updated with what I find out at my appointment Friday.

It does feel horrible that they do not validate your losses. I hope they take special consideration for you, second trimester losses are a huge deal. :hugs: Seems like if you've been trying for an year, you would qualify for infertility diagnosis?


----------



## Bibliophile

Negative. A little tempted to chart next month and see if I am actually ovulating. That and make hubby stay home at better times.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry Biblio :hugs:


----------



## MrsPaco7884

@ Cruise, I'm not leaving tomorrow until they attempt to give me some answers....I am more than willing to try fertility treatments or whatever I have to do!

@Biblio, Sorry hun, there is always next month, I know that is not very reassuring but that is what I tell my SO (and myself too).

I feel so tired and nauseated all day today....work is just creeping by when all I want to do is go home and go to sleep....and I am sure the fact that I am axiously awaiting tomorrows Dr's appt isn't speeding things up either...

How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## mommylov

Brittany, boo for - hun :( No af yet though right?

Magic, I truely hope you get some answers tomorrow!

:wave: everyone!


----------



## honeyprayer

Sorry Biblio :hugs: maybe it's a shy bfp that's taking its time to slow itself? Don't give up yet! Charting is a good idea, even for just one cycle. 

NTAT, how are you feeling? Any signs that your beautiful boy will be making his grand entrance?

Welcome Mrs! Definitely put your foot down and demand some answers. I have found with infertility, you really have to be your own advocate! Keep us posted on your appt tomorrow :flower:

Hi mommy! Any smiley faces yet? You must be getting excited for your time away with DH :flower: So excited for you!

AFM - had my last scan with my RE this morning. Baby was measuring 10weeks and was moving! I think my little bubba gave me a wave :cloud9: As I'm glad to be graduating from my RE's care, I'll really miss him. He was great :/ He told me that he wants me to send him a picture of the baby when it's born so he can put it up on his 'Wall of Fame' in his office. He's got this board where he puts up pics of all the babies he's helped come into the world. It's difficult finding a doctor who really shows he cares and he's definitely that doctor! Other than that, we've had some clouds and rain today which has brought on a horrible migraine for me. I've been awake since 1am and constant vomiting :( Tylenol does NOTHING. I really hate that I can't take ibuprofen. I'm finally starting to feel slightly better so I'm hoping I'm nearing the end of this dreadful day. 

Sorry for the long post! :haha:

Here's the pic from my scan :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







033B1A46-26AE-4F02-845B-71CBD24FFD93-28602-00002617F304E0E8.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommylov

Honey, FANTASTIC news and cute scan pic!!!! So glad that things are progressing well for you dear!!!!

No smiley face yet and I only have 3 tests left for my digi OPK. I have a ton of cheapies. CD14 today so I hope I surge soon!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent scan Honey and what a beautiful little baby. :cloud9: I can see arms and legs.

Absolutely no signs of baby making an early appearance. Definitely think I'll go overdue. 
Trying to enjoy my last days of being on my own but I'm so uncomfortable now, it's proving really difficult. 

Hope your migraine shifts quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Mommy, AF isn't due until Monday. But since I O so early, I thought I had a better chance of getting an early positive. We'll see. Cocktail party scheduled for next weekend anyway. If I can drink, I'll get trashed. If not, I'll enjoy being the one to remember what actually happens. :D 
The only thing that's stopping me from charting next month is that I'll wake hubby up with the stupid beeping of the thermometer every morning.... He won't be excited about that!

That is fantastic, Honey!!! And what an amazing doc!

NTAT, can you just try to relax? Watch some tv or something? Stay as comfortable as you can!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave:

Mrs. Paco - welcome to the thread and so sorry about your losses. Although i too have had my share of MCs I can't even imagine having one so late. 3 losses is pretty typical for them to start testing, but like the other girls said, between the late loss and the length of time you have been TTC I would definitely see someone about it. Have you thought about seeing a reproductive endocrinologist? 

Honey - great scan pic!!!

NTAT - sorry this is dragging out for you. Are you all packed and ready to go? 

Biblio - any news?

AFM - I am feeling ok. The nausea has subsided some unless I get hungry. I feel hungry all the time though. I had some sharp ovary tupe pains last night which kinda freaked me out. Hoping that its just things stretching in there and that everything is ok. My 1st official OB appointment (with scan) is next week on Thursday.


----------



## Bibliophile

No, nothing. I'm still feeling like crap but I showed this morning's test to hubby and he said there was absolutely nothing there. I'm mostly trying to just plan for some alcohol induced fun next weekend and schedule hubby so he's home the important week next month. He said he'd be ok if I temped next month just to see what's up. We do have a busy weekend, so that'll help until next week.

Glad you're feeling better! First scan sounds exciting!


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> NTAT - sorry this is dragging out for you. Are you all packed and ready to go?

Yup. All packed and ready although I can't find my swimsuit. I have a two piece swimsuit (not a bikini, god forbid :wacko:) and wanted to pack it just in case I get the opportunity to go in the birthing pool. I would like to conserve some dignity so don't plan on being totally naked, but I can't find it anywhere. Think Florida was the last time I used it. Not buying one just for birth. 

Glad everything is going ok for you. Feeling sick when hungry is a good sign, make sure you're eating little and often. :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

NewToAllThis said:


> lexi374 said:
> 
> 
> Ntat yep back on steroids and progesterone didn't have to fight for it this time either which was nice. Feeling nauseous all day long at the mo.
> 
> I dint go back on contraception because I thought I would want another but hadn't managed to have a proper conversation with dh bout it yet, and I kinda thought he might not, as he said he couldn't go through the stress of it all again and he already has 3 aged 16-19! Oh well! :wacko: x
> 
> Did you get them off the doctor? I'm wondering if they would prescribe them "next time" (if there is one) or if I would have to contact FS again. But have been discharged from them since 10 weeks.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling rough. I had the nausea too but combined with steroid
> munchies.
> 
> 
> These things happen. I'm sure DH will be thrilled when this one is born even with his other children. I think my DH wants another but I'm not sure. I'm 38 now and feel like I've been through so much since we started this journey and I'm not sure if I can do it again.Click to expand...


Dh is fine with it now he is over the shock lol! 

Yep got the meds no probs from gp this time, saw a diff gp to last time. 

I totally understand you feeling that way I did too, not just getting through the pregnancy but the whole ttc thing again too, but that didn't turn out to be a problem this time. :shrug:

I seem to be grazing all day long, and all I wanna eat is crap!

Hang in there the last few days are hard and every day you go over is even worse, but you are almost there now and you will be home with your little man soon! :hugs:

Do you know when soop is due?

Beach good to see you are doing well although feeling rough. :hugs:

Welcome mrs paco :hugs:

Honey lovely scan pic :hugs:

I had my scan this morning all ok 7 weeks, saw and heard the heartbeat, and only 1 in there! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Bibliophile

Glad your scan went well!


----------



## mommylov

Happy Friday!!



Bibliophile said:


> Mommy, AF isn't due until Monday. But since I O so early, I thought I had a better chance of getting an early positive. We'll see. Cocktail party scheduled for next weekend anyway. If I can drink, I'll get trashed. If not, I'll enjoy being the one to remember what actually happens. :D
> The only thing that's stopping me from charting next month is that I'll wake hubby up with the stupid beeping of the thermometer every morning.... He won't be excited about that!

I understand. I was worried about the same thing with my hubby but I think he is use to the beeping now :blush: I really hope your bfp is just around the corner!!!!!

BeachChica - Cant wait to hear how your first scan goes!!

NTAT, so excited for you!!!!!

Lexi, so glad you go to see yoour bean and that you had a great scan! :thumbup:

:wave: to everyone!


----------



## Bibliophile

He wasn't thrilled but agreed that it made sense to be sure that everything's working properly (I did say just for one month). Good timing, though- he'll be able to be home on all the relevant days next month but the one after he already has a mandatory trip during O time.
Feels like AF is prepping to show- I get a weird feeling in my abdomen right before & I haven't gotten that when I was pregnant.


----------



## MrsPaco7884

Hi everyone!!!!

So for all interested, I went to the Dr. today, he did lots of bloodwork waiting for the results. However, the urine test was a BFN...:( He is thinking it could be several things going on but no definite diagnosis until blood results....(frustrating bc I just want to know whats wrong so it can be fixed and soon)!!!!!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Bibliophile

So glad he did some tests for you!!

CD1 here. Bah. Guess I'll have to skip one day of temping... I should have had 2 more days to get ready for that!


----------



## BeachChica

Mrs. Paco - glad you are getting some testing done! Is that your regular OB ordering the testing?


----------



## Bibliophile

Any news, NTAT?

How's everyone else?

This month should be fun.... Lol. Temping (just want to be sure we even have a shot!), plus hubby scheduled his trip so he's home for the 5 days before O, so at least maybe our timing will be a lot better.


----------



## honeyprayer

Isn't temping fun? Nothing like the sound of beep beep beep at 6am. :haha: I was so horrible at temping. I'd wake up, go pee, then crawl back into bed. After a few mins I'd shoot back awake going "OH NOOOOO I FORGOT TO TEMP" lol so I just skipped that day. I did it often. :/

Things are good with me. Almost 11 weeks and still cant believe it :cloud9: I am having a hard time eating lately though. It's like I'm hungry but absolutely nothing sounds appetizing. We went out for dinner with the in-laws this weekend and I just couldn't eat at all, it was horrible. I hope it passes soon!

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Not so early here.... Lol. More like 7:30 or 8, but that's when I wake up every day. I couldn't find the thermometer this morning. Trying to grope around and find it without really moving was loads of fun. I am only doing it for a month, so I hope I can manage to remember every day. 

Yuck, hope you feel up to eating soon!


----------



## honeyprayer

I wish I could wake up at 8... I start work at 8! :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

There are definitely advantages to being the one in charge. Lol. On the flip side, there are days (like today) where I would LOVE to hand certain customers off to someone else.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh honey - I feel the exact same way! I am thankful to be pregnant and hope this one sticks but I feel awful. Nothing sounds good to eat to sure, it's even hard to get my pills down. I just wish I felt better. My body also has a very "full" feeling. Does this get better in the 2nd tri?


----------



## BeachChica

Biblio - once you get over the initial bumps of temping, it becomes 2nd nature and look forward to doing it. Good luck!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Bibliophile said:


> Any news, NTAT?

:nope: still waiting. Due date today but no sign of baby H wanting to make an appearance.

Can't actually believe I got here. Crazy but wonderful. :cloud9:



BeachChica said:


> Oh my gosh honey - I feel the exact same way! I am thankful to be pregnant and hope this one sticks but I feel awful. Nothing sounds good to eat to sure, it's even hard to get my pills down. I just wish I felt better. My body also has a very "full" feeling. Does this get better in the 2nd tri?

Yeh, second tri is much better than first. Just don't expect all symptoms to go at exactly 12 weeks like I did. It was more like 16-18 weeks but it gets gradually better after 12/14.

Enjoy second tri as when you get to third, you start to feel rough again. I felt great between 18-30 weeks I think, and then it goes gradually downhill.

I'm excited for you Beach :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Yeah NTAT I can't believe your due date is finally here. :happydance: I was hoping you we're on your way to the hospital by now. How are you feeling?


----------



## wookie130

Happy due date, NTAT! H will show up very soon, I am sure! It's like a watched pot, isn't it? LOL!

First tri and third tri were definitely my hardest times. Second tri was a big relief. I actually think that the end of the third tri was the toughest for me...


----------



## Bibliophile

Hope little H shows soon! Have you been in for a check up? What did they say?


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> Yeah NTAT I can't believe your due date is finally here. :happydance: I was hoping you we're on your way to the hospital by now. How are you feeling?

I feel ok to be honest - not like I'm about to give birth anytime soon. So we shall see, the waiting begins :coffee: :hugs:



wookie130 said:


> Happy due date, NTAT! H will show up very soon, I am sure! It's like a watched pot, isn't it? LOL!
> 
> First tri and third tri were definitely my hardest times. Second tri was a big relief. I actually think that the end of the third tri was the toughest for me...

Thank you :hugs:
Yep, a watched pot does sum it up. Need a couple of distractions to make me 'forget' a bit, but I doubt it'll happen. Feels very surreal today. :hugs:



Bibliophile said:


> Hope little H shows soon! Have you been in for a check up? What did they say?

Got a midwife appointment on Thursday (not been seen since 37 weeks) so hoping I can get a sweep to maybe hurry things along a bit. :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Not convinced the temping is going to do any good... It's messing with my sleep- like when you have something important in the morning and so you wake up a lot and wake up too early? Yeah... I woke up a LOT yesterday morning & today.


----------



## monro84

so so so sorry I have not updated but its hard to on a touch screen since I was off work til yesterday so now I am back I will post plenty of pics the avatar one was a day before he turned a month well might had been when he turned a month since it was around midnight when I did it lol. I also learned to do blue splash pic editing that day I was trying to bring out his eyes and that gave me an idea for 1 month pics to do but they did not turn out they way I wanted them to smh oh well. I will also write the birth story and really I had nothing tramatic happen it was actually easy but painful lol well painful before the epidural lol. I am trying to catch up on the post so as soon as I do I will post again.


----------



## honeyprayer

Congrats monro :) he's beautiful!


----------



## kmp

OMG! I have not been on here in waaay too long! 

Monro he is soooo gorgeous!!! He looks like a thinker too! Congrats, I have chills!

Beach, Congrats to you on the BFP!!! I am sending you as many positive vibes as possible!

Lexi, wow I remember you from before! Awesome to see that you are preggers again!!

NTAT any day now.. I am sure you are quite anxious. I am right behind you with my due date of Sept 16. I never thought I would make it full term and am so happy that I did, but not knowing WHEN it will happen is soooooo hard! I could wait however long peacefully if someone told me when it would be, but thinking it could be today or in 3 weeks is driving me nuts!!!

Hello to everyone else  Sorry to bust in on the thread, but I was around for a long time some time ago. Wishing you all baby dust!


----------



## Bibliophile

Adorable, Monro!


----------



## BeachChica

Monroe - its so good to hear from you and congrats!!! Soooo adorable! :baby:

KMP - good to hear from you as well! You're almost there, gosh how time flies! How has your pregnancy been?

NTAT - How are you feeling today? Have you started all the suggestions that are out there about how to make the baby come sooner... eat spicy food, bounce on a ball etc? :winkwink:

AFM - I have my next appointment tomorrow. This is actually my 1st "official" OB appointment even though it will be my 3rd scan. Hoping that it will be good news. This is where I usually start to have issues. I had a dream Tuesday night that the news at my appointment was bad but I am just hoping its the nerves and not my body trying to tell me something. Ugh!


----------



## mommylov

Hi everyone!!!

Beach, I cant wait to hear about your appt tomorrow! Your dream might just be your nerves.... I think its going to be great! :)


----------



## kmp

Oh Beach, i am sure it's just nerves and rightfully so. I know the next 2-3 weeks will be quite stressful for you and I only hope you have something to try to take your mind off of it at least a little. I'm sure you wish you could just go into a deep sleep for the next 3 weeks and wake when you are safely past this window. Try to stay busy (not exhausting yourself), but busy enough to not drive yourself crazy with worry. 

AFM, as you may recall I am high risk due to having stage 3 kidney disease which put me at increased risk for pre-e and gd. Well I have been closely followed and I must say pregnancy really has agreed with me. I always have protein in my urine (3+) which would raise major concerns for anyone else, but aside from that my bp has been good (aside from a few spikes), no gd (gained about 28lbs to date), and very little swelling. Some of my lab work shows improved kidney function which is great! I honestly did not think I would go full-term and am so happy that I made it!


----------



## Bibliophile

I hope it's just nerves, Beach! 

That's great, KMP.


----------



## monro84

Beach I know sometimes dopplars hurt more than they help especially if you cannot find a heart beat on them but I was lucky enough to find his at 8 wks so maybe if your able to do that you can get a dopplar and the next few weeks use it every day that is what kept me sane. FX tomorrow will be a perfect scan and there is a very strong hb still beating away. 

Will catch up with everyone else but its quiting time now so time to go but here is my birth story. Kinda long:blush:

Birth Story 

At 37 wks I started to bounce on the ball and started the Red Rasberry leaf tea then to (I think). I also had sex a few time after 37 wks however I think it was only 2 or 3 times. I did not feel any different all day at 39+3 I went out after work in the garden and picked some squash, cucumbers and alot of pepers and did a little walking. My dh had a friend over. I had just put left overs in the oven to heat up. When I closed the oven door I felt a small trickle. I wondered if it was my waters but it was not much however I did not believe I peed on myself. I went outside where they were and sat in a chair to visit with them. I felt a pop and started to feel really wet down there. I got up from the chair and walked a little funny to the door. My dh asked if I was alright. I told him I will let him know in a minute. I went inside and went to the bathroom and there was alot of this fluid that kinda looked like ewcm except not as stretch but it did not have a consistancy of water like you would think. It also did not smell sweet it smelled hospitally to me. 

I put on a pad and changed underwear and shorts and went back outside and said "uh I think my water just broke" he was like are you serious. I said yeah. I said but we don't have to rush because I am not having any contractions yet. He asked if he had time to take a shower I told him yes. so he got a shower and got dressed in jeans and a polo shirt not sure why he thought he was going out and had to look nice lol. While he was in the shower I felt like I had to poop but i was not able to but the more I pushed the more fluid came out so I knew it was my water.

He called one of his clients and told him (he is an ER dr) he was not on call but told him to take me straight to L&D and by pass the emergency room. I texted eveyone that I think my water just broke and we were headed to hospital. I told dh he did not have to kill me before we got there he did not have to drive fast b/c I was not having contractions yet and it will be a while however I was gushing fluid on the way and when we got there my shorts were soaked. I undressed and the tested the waters with the strip of paper and it turned blue so they said it was definalty my waters.They checked me and said I was 1 1/2 cm and 70% efaced I was confused b/c at my appt the week before I was 1 1/2 cm but the nuse said I was only 30% efaced then I said the ob never told me that . They asked me my pain level from 1 to 10 and I told them at that time a 2. 

I was sooo hungry and so was dh b/c we did not get to eat the left overs that I was heating up (they were turned off but left in the oven lol). The dr on call was one I previously went to that was good but after my 4th mc which were twins/triplets I had to beg him to send me to a RE. The nurse asked him if I got eat something and he allowed it. My dh had one of his friends to bring us something. I chose a big mac meal from mcdonalds. It was so good.

My contractions began to start not sure of exact time maybe an hr later they were 5 to 10 minutes apart and would last about a minute. I tried to tolerate it for as long as I could. The clean out was also happening at this time to. So everytime I went to the bathroom to poop it would help out the pain for a minute or two after I was done. I think I went like 7 times. They were starting to get more intense but still not bad. I figured I have had bad cramps before so that is what it will feel like. Well I was right they did feel like cramps. My second to last mc was pretty painful and they were the worst cramps I had experienced because the pain raidated down my left leg. Well the contractions were surpassing the regular 1st and 2nd day period cramps and began feeling like the mc cramps. I still hung in there. Dh tried to sleep on the couch/rock that was in the room as they were getting more intense. They checked me a a few hrs later and I was at 2 cm. They asked my pain level again and I told them a 5. I could still breath through the contractions but I did not figure out that the fast breathing was not what helped it was the long deep breaths is what helped alot. I started to get to where I was shaking from the pain now they were about 3 to 5 minutes apart and felt like they were lasting 2 minutes but it was proably a minute also at least that is what I was gageing from the machine. It took me forever to realize that the one I had been looking at was the babies heart beat It as surprisingly accurate with the contractions though. 

I had finally had enough she checked me again which is by the way very painful. She said I was 3 cm maybe 3 1/2 I told her I give, I need pain medicine. She went and got it and gave it to me. In a few minutes I was drunk and could still feel the pain but not as intense or at least it was not bothering me as much She asked about my pain level again and I said before the medicine it was about an 8. That was 12:55 am. I called them at 2:15 and asked when would I be able to have another they told me they could only do it every 2 hrs. Great it started to wear off at an hr and 1/2 so for the last 30 minutes I had to grit and bare it which by the surpassed the mc cramps tremendously. but at 2:55 I was feeling good again. I got through those 30 minutes with deep breathing exercises however I never went to birthing class or looked it up online I guess it was instinct. Going to the bathroom while drunk was not fun either since I almost fell over a few times and dh was asleep even though he said he was not . 

Morning came and I was starting to feel pain again b/c it was about 1 1/2 hrs since last medicine. They checked me and said I was still at 3 1/2 cm maybe 4. They said they could not give me any more pain med. and they started pitocin at 5 am. I really don't remember much about those 30 mins but my dr came in at 5:30 am and put my epidural in (I was very nervous about this part but to me it was nothing to it and I finally felt releaf and was able to get some good sleep. My dh was in the room while he was doing this. My dh likes to be a smart ass and so he asked him when are we going to get this show on the road. He said by 12:18 pm my dh call bs. Through the morning after the epi I slepted good and just woke up to them checking me. One time I was 5 cm then next time I was 7cm. Then I started to feel some weird pain on my left side of my stomach. My dh ran to get the nurse b/c I was not suppose to feel anything. She checked me again and said well there he is. At this time it was around 11:30. The got eveything set up and my legs in the sturips and I was telling them that I did not want an episodmy if not medically necessary they said that was up to the dr. It told them I wanted to do skin to skin and to breast feed. They said ok. Dh got dressed in dr gear from the cap to the gown and he had the nurse (that was on the other side of me) take a pic so he could send it to his dr clients. Thank God that my oxygen sensor on my finger was positioned where it was b/c if not he would had sent a pic of my hoo ha to everyone. However I am in the pic starting to push, did not even realize they were taking pic's.

I never had the urge to push I was just pushing like I was trying to poop. They had me put my chin to my chest and to take a deep breath and push when I had a contraction. I swear I only pushed for 10 min but dh said it was about 20 or 30 min. it really did not feel like long. It was 12 pm and the dr was no where to be found. He was called and paged and paged at the clinic guess he was still eating lunch . The nurse said don't worry I have done this plenty of times. Finally about 12:03 ot 12:05 pm he came in. I think I only pushed 2 or 3 more times and heard 2 snips and he was out Mason Alexander Jr. was born 7.84 lbs and 19 1/2 inches. 

He came out crying and they took him cleaned him and as he was sewing me back up my dh asked him (being a smart ass again) to put to extra stitches in it with square knots (that is the kind of knot he said he used on my cervix to stictch it). The nurses died laughing and the dr kinda smirked and shook his head lol. But they cleaned him up and gave him to me to nurse before weighing him. I nursed him for about an hr when I finally got him latched. He was a beautiful baby looked just like a baby doll to me. But it was so surreal I still could not believe I was a mom and I did not feel like one. I cannot believe I did not cry either I actually was about to and held back the tears. I think I was still in shock. Now the second part of the story was the breast feeding which was a bitch!!! but my hands are tired and I will save that for later.


----------



## wookie130

Monro, Mason is beautiful! Congrats to you and your family on your precious rainbow!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies, back from my hols, so much to catch up .

Beach - sending you all the positive vibes in the world for your appointment.

Kmp - hello! Long time no see. Glad it's all going well.

Monro - mason is adorable! 

NTAT - :coffee: waiting patiently for an update!

Mommy - hello you! Good luck this cycle,.

Lexi - omg, number 2 on the way! What a lovely surprise.

Biblio, NSN, Wookie, :hi: hope all is well with you and anyone else I may have missed. (sorry!)

AFM, had a wonderful week off, finished up with a fabulous drunken weekend on the isle of wight with DH and chums. Not sure ttc went to plan as I didnt do opks when I was away and think I might have missed a key night or 2 of BDing due to being drunk / tired. Oops! Oh well we'll see.


----------



## Bibliophile

Eh, everything is ok here as far as baby making. Just waiting. Awful week overall and I would kill for a vacation. But it's not going to happen, so I'm going to whine a bit more and have a drunken party this weekend and try to get over it.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Still here, still waiting :coffee:

I have midwife appointment today - hoping they will do a sweep to try and get things moving. This baby is too chilled, obviously too comfy!
Happy to wait til the weekend as would prefer a September baby but hey ho, he'll come when he's ready. Not tried any eviction methods yet. Saving all of those for next week!

Beach - best of luck for your scan today. Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed :hugs:

Monro - Mason is extremely cute, congratulations! Thanks for your birth story too, very interesting. I am getting a bit worried now myself about labour - eek, scary! 

Kmp - nice to hear from you, glad you've had a relatively smooth pregnancy given your health issues. It obviously suits you. Not long til your EDD now! :hugs:

Nicki - your holiday sounded like so much fun - makes me realise I have missed alcohol so much, lol. :hugs:

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## honeyprayer

Good luck at your appt today Beach! :hugs: 

NTAT - good luck at your appt too! Will you be lettin us know your birth story as well?

Monro - thx for your birth story. I just love reading them! :flower:

:wave: to everyone!

AFM - I'm a lime today! :haha:


----------



## BeachChica

Monroe- what a beautiful birthing story. So happy that everything went smoothly! Glad DH was dressed appropriately for the event! LOL!


----------



## mommylov

Monroe, what a sweet story! Thanks for sharing and congrats to you again!

NTAT, tick tock! :)

nicki, hi doll! How re you doing?

Honey, happy lime week!!!!! :dance:

Brittany, Im sorry youve had a rough week hun :( I hope that the cocktail party is enjoyable and you have a great time!

Kmp, I hope that you get to feeling better and that things with your kidney and everything!

:wave: to everyone and hope this finds you all well! :flower:


----------



## Bibliophile

Yay limes! :)

Can't wait to hear how well your appointment goes, Beach. 

Thanks, Mommy.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Honey - yes I hope to be able to relay my birth story to you all. Hoping its not too horrific. :wacko:

Beach - stalking for an update. :hugs:

AFM - So... have been to the midwife this morning and had a sweep. She could just about reach my cervix and was able to get a fingertip in but its still posterior and long so doesn't look like he's coming anytime soon. She did say my waters are bulging though so there's a chance they might go. Urine clear and BP 120/80 so she's happy. She managed to tickle his head which I found strange but lovely and said that he squirmed so he liked it :cloud9:

She listened to HR and it was between 128-152 with lots of accelerations so she said he's happy and active.

I have a term+10 appointment on 6th Sept for a scan to check placental function and have another sweep. If all is ok, I'll be booked in for induction on 10th Sept. 

Obviously I'm hoping I won't need either appointment. 

Need to get bouncing on my ball :holly:


----------



## monro84

Ok so let me try to catch up 

MrsPaco--So sorry to find yourself here. I am with the other ladies in saying that they should have tested you after the 2nd tri loss and especially since you had another mc after that one and you have been trying a yr. Glad they started testing on you:hugs:. I started with a dr that did not have any sense of urgency about me after I had my 4th MC which was a twin/triplet mmc. I had to beg him to send me to RE. The ladies are right you do have to be your own advocate. I am convinced that if I did not switch to the dr that I had wanted in the first place then Mason would not be here now b/c I was found to have a genetic abnormality of a partial septate in my uterus and the babies were implanting on it and it could not sustain a pregnancy past a certain week so i would always loose them around the same time. I had it resected in Dec 2011 after RE found it and was under RE care till 10 wks into this pregnancy. With any genetic uterian abnormailty your higher risk for incompitent cervix but most of the time drs brush it off and won't even check you unless you beg or they see something on an US or when they check internal or they might catch it to late. But my dr told me about IC (even though I already knew) and said they will check me starting at 16 wks. Luckly they did b/c my meaurements were good till I got to 20 wks then it started getting shorter but normal range however at 22 wks it got shorter and at 23 wk 5 days I was right at the beginning of having a too short cervix so he admitted me to the hospital the next morining and I had a stitch put in. I know the other dr would not have done it. 

Mommylove-Looks like O was Tues GL this month FX you caught a sticky eggy

Bibliophile-Not much longer before O FX your dh says around this time. 

Honey, Cruise, lexi, beach, Neversaynever- CONGRATAS:happydance: on all y'alls BFP!!!!! Sorry if I missed anyone:blush:

Nicki--Oh maybe laid back :sex: is what you need for your sticky baby.:winkwink: FX

Kmp and NTAT--Wow not long now for both of y'all Sept babies are good too my Grandma was one her birthday was on Sept 8th. :flower: I hope y'alls experience was as easy as mine was I was blessed to have had it with no complications. Oh when they put me on pitocine they bairly had it turned up. I think it can go up to 20 something and it was only I think less than 10. GL


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, I made it through my appointment today and everything is looking great. Baby has a strong heartbeat and measuring slightly ahead a 10+2!!! We are so relieved!!!

I am going in Tuesday for some bloodwork which includes the Maternity 21 genetic screening. Its like a CSV but non-invasive and can collect the baby's DNA from your blood. It will tests for a lot of the genetic problems and also provides gender. The doctor told me that it takes about a week to 10 days to come back. Then my next scan (12 weeks) is in 2 weeks. 

Our little bean was dancing around all over the place at the scan moving its little arms and legs, just melted our hearts!!! I have posted a pic below.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## honeyprayer

Oh Beach. Yayyyyyyyy :happydance: Congrats!!! You must be so relieved! It's so great to see little bean move, isn't it? I thought it was so amazing to see it move on the screen yet feel nothing in my belly! :haha:

So thrilled for you :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Omg Beach!! Congrats :happydance: so happy for you. I really believe this is your rainbow. Your post made me tear up I know all you went through so happy for you:hugs:. Wow just think right before your 12 wks appt you will already know if its a boy or girl. I am guessing girl from some reason but I was wrong on mine too :dohh:. Can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## monro84

NTAT yess girl get to bouncing, get some RLT, walk and dtd. Also roll your hips on the ball instead of bouncing all the time. I think the walking bouncing and sex did it for me and he was ready lol. My sil swears that the reason she started having contractions was because she did the just dance video game the night before lol.


----------



## Bibliophile

Awesome, Beach!

Thanks, Monro. He'll be home from tomorrow until Wednesday of next week, so we'll see.


----------



## Nicki123

Yay beach!!! So happy for you :hugs: I think this is it for you :cloud9:


----------



## wookie130

Beach- I'm seeing rainbows for you! Congratulations!


----------



## NewToAllThis

So so thrilled for you Beach - great scan pic too! :cloud9:
I've heard of that maternity 21 test. Very clever that its non invasive. It's currently not available in the UK (not that I know of). Will be great when it is. 
And you get to find out gender too - amazing :happydance:


----------



## Bibliophile

Ugh. Just found out I have to get up an hour & a half earlier than I've been taking my temp- watching my nephew & his mom works really early in the morning. Is it even worth taking so much earlier?


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry Biblio I don't do temping. Getting up earlier sucks though.

I got ewcm and a really positive opk yesterday. A whole 7 days after my nearly positive opk of last week. Another wonky cycle! But we'll :sex: and see what happens ... Fx!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry Biblio, no advice as never temped as I could never see it working for me as I'm a rubbish sleeper. 

Nicki - Sounds like your body is taking a bit of time to settle back to normal after all it's trauma. Its good though that you're getting +opks and AF. After my ERPC's, it took months to get even an AF. (3mths first time, 6mths second). 
Just trying to put a positive slant on it all. Now get some more :sex: in while you can :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

Beach...is this the furthest you've got with positive news!? I really think this is your rainbow atlast :hugs: :dust: :wohoo:

Nicki...get them rudies in :dust:

Monro...loved the birth story and congrats, Mason is beautiful :cloud9:

NTAT...come on girl get that boy out..labour :dust:

Biblio...no idea on temping...have you considered a CBFM? (clear blue fertility monitor)

KMP...so close :happydance:

Soop....you ok? :hugs:

LF...you still lurking? :hi:

Honey...hello to you and your rainbow :hi:

Cruise...think we are due the same time? :flower:

I know I've forgotten people I'm so sorry :blush: :hi: to the new ladies I'm sorry that you find yourself here...I known its easy for me to day but hang in there...have hope and keep the faith. It will happen, it's just a case of when :hugs:

Lots of success stories and many of us still come back to support the new ladies...down more than others :blush: 

I think of you all often and as always send :hugs: love and whatever's :flower:

XxX


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Never.
New I love your positive slant. I was getting so frustrated with this cycle and you are right, i did just have a mc last month and a hysteroscopy not that long ago so I need to calm down - i need to be reminded of that every now and then so thank you!


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks. I just skipped. Definitely not doing it next month, it's driving me nuts already.


----------



## cruise

Beach -- Soooo excited for you! I think good news is truly contagious!! 

Nicki -- That has to be sooooo annoying. Hate wonky cycles!! Fx :dust:

NTAT -- Spicy foods, BDing, walking... looking forward to the big news soon :)

Biblio -- If it stresses you out, don't do it! FYI, I was not a good temp-taker. No alarms, just took it with FMU in the bathroom. All you really need is to detect that one big jump and it seemed to do fine for that for me. GL!! :dust:

monro & kmp -- congrats!!! 

honey -- the lime milestone is a BIG one! congrats on limeyness and your graduation from the RE!! :D

Never -- omg, so we are almost the same due date. Very cool! Are you feeling movement yet? I've been feeling tiny movements down there since yesterday, no gas to explain it away...


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! Happy friday!!!!

Nicki, I think its a good idea to :sex: just incase too. Our cycles are really off this month, arent they? Ive read so many stories though about people that had the same happen to them and that was the cycle they got pregnant... hope that happens to all of us that are still trying!!!

Brittany, I think one day shouldnt hurt anything hun. Also understand how temping can drive you batty! lol

:wave: to everyone and hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Bibliophile

It's messing with my sleep. Lol. I don't do well without sleep. I get cranky. And then I get migraines. So this is definitely a one month deal. 

How exciting, Cruise!


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies - may i join you?

2013 had not been very kibd to me so far! I had my left tube and baby removed in April at 13.5 weeks as turns out it was ectopic (no ectopic symptoms at all until the tube ruptured:-().
Surgery took a little while to get over but my cycles took even longer but I got another bfp in mid July at our first attempt.
First early scan showed sac was growing in the right place. We were so happy but second scan showed twins (possibly identical as i only ovulated from one side and they wete both in one sac) one had already died and second had a slow heartbeat (108 at 7w2d). Two days later it was confirmed that the second baby's heart had also stopped beating and i had a manual aspiration (think that was what it was called - basically the same as a d&c but under local rather general anaesthetic)

I've not temped or taken any hpts since the op 2 weeks ago as we're on holiday. We had to cancel our holiday earlier in the year due to the laparotomy so really wanted to go on this one. Needed the break to keep me sane if nothing else!

So we'll be trying straight away once i get a negative hpt. I'm 32 (33in November), only have one tube and have longish wonky cycles so don't feel like i can waste any opportunity.

Good to see there are a lot of babies due any day or already arrived on this threat. It gives me a huge amount of hope. I have everything crossed for those still waiting. We will get there!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Hilso. Sorry to see you here but this is a wonderful group. :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Hilso - welcome and so sorry you are finding yourself here. This is a great thread with ladies in all stages and with a wealth of information due to (unfortunately) a lot of different problems. I believe we all will get our rainbow though in the end, we're just having to work a little hard for it. 

NSN - yes, this is the furthest I've been so far!! Lets hope this is a sticky one!!! 

NTAT - any news? :baby:

Biblio- temping does take a little bit to get used to but I loved it and feel it provides huge benefits. Is it messing with our sleep because you are feeling anxious about taking it? You should take it the same time each day before you step out of bed but if something comes up just take it at that time. You are looking for patterns and shifts so a day or 2 of being off is ok.


----------



## hilslo

Thanks ladies! 

Beachchica - huge congratulations. I think at 10 weeks the placenta is taking over so chances of miscarriage decrease!! Fingers crossed this is the one!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Yeah, it's making me wake up a lot toward morning because it's on my mind. Which I'm sure is messing with it. The temps are differing by tenths of degrees, not hundredths. Just everything is ganging up to keep me from getting them at good times. AF showed early, so I missed that day. Then my sleep has been bad. One morning there was a cat fight an hour or two before I normally wake up and I had to get up to deal with that. Then today. Out of seven days, that's not very good!


----------



## cruise

Welcome hilslo! Sorry to hear about your losses.

It makes me really upset that the doctors let your pregnancy progress to 13w without detecting it was an ectopic. You should've had something before then -- Doppler, dating scan, and/or a NT scan! :growlmad:

The good news is that tubes have cells in them which attract the eggs to them, like a magnet. So even if you ovulate on the "wrong" side, the egg usually finds its way to the other tube. :hugs: 

GL and :dust: . There are many success stories here -- it's an encouraging thread. :flower:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi hislo, sorry you find yourself here but welcome to the group. It's great to chat to people who know what you're going through.

Biblio i don't temp for the exact same reason - the one month I tried it I found it was on my mind and I had such bad nights sleep. I find opks work well for me though so it's never bothered me.

Happy weekend everyone x


----------



## Bibliophile

Yep, it'll be back to straight opks after this. I just really wanted to make sure I'm not *only* getting the hormone surges. This morning was better, though. I woke up on my own at the right time and went right back to sleep.

How're you doing, Nicki?


----------



## Nicki123

I'm doing good thanks B. to be honest the last mc kind of hasn't phased me, I am ploughing on with determination ! I think ov was yesterday so I'm now in the 2ww.

Good luck with the opks or temps or whatever you find works for you x


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks! I'll start the opks on Monday. I like those. 
And I finally gave in and made a journal here. Lol.


----------



## hilslo

cruise said:


> Welcome hilslo! Sorry to hear about your losses.
> 
> It makes me really upset that the doctors let your pregnancy progress to 13w without detecting it was an ectopic. You should've had something before then -- Doppler, dating scan, and/or a NT scan! :growlmad:
> 
> The good news is that tubes have cells in them which attract the eggs to them, like a magnet. So even if you ovulate on the "wrong" side, the egg usually finds its way to the other tube. :hugs:
> 
> GL and :dust: . There are many success stories here -- it's an encouraging thread. :flower:

Scary thing is i did have a 12 week scan - they somehow just didn't notice it was in the wrong place!! The scan showed a lovely little waving baby. It measured exactly on track - and we thought everything was fine until 10 days later!!

Nicki -good luck for your tww. I hope it's your last one for a long time!!


----------



## Nicki123

Right then Brittany I will be over to stalk you ASAP!


----------



## Neversaynever

Hislo...welcome :flower: although I'm sorry it's under the circumstances :hugs: where are you from? Shocking they didn't notice position of baby :wacko:

Hang in there and lots of :hugs: and :dust:

Beach...this is it :dance:

Biblio...journaling did me the world of good :thumbup:

Nicki....:dust: for the sperm to get that egg and stick!

Mommy...I missed you the other day sorry :wacko: how're you doing?

NTAT...labour :dust:

:hi: everyone

XxX


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks, Nicki. :)


----------



## honeyprayer

Quiet thread over the weekend :/

We had a three day weekend here and it was so relaxing :) Just what I needed since I've been feeling so tired lately. Hope this passes soon! It's hard getting up at 6am and then working an 8 hour day. I feel like I'm ready for a nap as soon as I walk in the door :haha:

NTAT - where is that baby!? 

Hilslo - Sorry that you find yourself here but you are among a great group of ladies who are a great support :hugs:

Biblio - how's temping going?? Give up yet? :haha:

:wave: hi everyone else! Hope you are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Let's see if this works.... Since my temp this morning was down almost an entire degree from some of the other mornings, I'm still really skeptical that it's going to give me decent results. (All the 97.57 mornings were sleep disturbed mornings... Which is a lot of them.)
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=108964

Hope you start feeling less tired after you get into the second trimester. I'm thinking about going back to an outside job (on top of my business) for a while to get ahead on finances and I'm dreading that part... I remember sleeping for 12 hours and STILL being exhausted all day.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I know Honey, I ask myself this every morning. DH is desperate for some time off so is frustrated at the lack of movement :haha:

Biblio - I clicked on the link and can see your profile and your chart :thumbup:
Second tri tiredness is much better. But I found it took til about 18 weeks to start feeling less sick with more energy. 

Hi everyone else - still here, still waiting :dohh:
Had on/off tummy ache since I went to bed last night but its barely there, hardly noticeable. 
Hoping it could be a slow start to things, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks for checking it for me. :)

Hope that's labor starting! How long are they giving you before trying to help things along? I know you mentioned it before, but my brain's a bit fuzzy.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Bibliophile said:


> Thanks for checking it for me. :)
> 
> Hope that's labor starting! How long are they giving you before trying to help things along? I know you mentioned it before, but my brain's a bit fuzzy.

I have a hospital appointment on Friday for a scan to check placental function. If all is still fine, I'll have another sweep and be booked in for induction at term+14 I think (which is the 10th). 
If the scan shows that the placenta isn't doing as well as it should, I'll be induced that day I assume :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! How is everyone doing??



Neversaynever said:


> Mommy...I missed you the other day sorry :wacko: how're you doing?

Hiya hun! How are you doing? Im ok, 7dpo and am not really feeling cycle. :cry:


----------



## Bibliophile

Baby must just be nice & cozy in there. :) Hope he starts getting ready to show up soon!

Sorry you're not feeling it, Mommy. :( Can you plan something fun this weekend if AF shows (is your ticker right?)?
Nothing here... Just laughing at my stupid temps and trying to BD a lot before hubby leaves tomorrow afternoon. I started a journal here, though! :)


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer -- you're going through the worst of 1T. you will be better soon :hugs:

NTAT -- I was hoping that your absence over the last few days meant you got your baby. Hope you get to meet your little one soon!

Biblio -- Hoping you get your temp increase & ovulation soon :) Happy BDing and :dust:!

mommylov -- here's to hoping your BFP arrives this month anyway! :dust:


----------



## BeachChica

Honey - I feel the exact same way! :sleep: Ugh!


----------



## mommylov

:thumbup:Hiya girls! :wave:

Nicki, how are you doign hun? When are you goign ot start testing?

Beach, how are you doing/feeling?

NTAT, sending you *birthing vibes* heheh Hope your bean comes out soon!!

Honey, hope youre getting lots of Zzzz :sleep:



Bibliophile said:


> Sorry you're not feeling it, Mommy. :( Can you plan something fun this weekend if AF shows (is your ticker right?)?

Thanks Brittany! I just added your journal to my subscription list! Also, thank you for remining me, I ghad to change my ticker since this cycle is a bit longer. Its updated now! :)



cruise said:


> mommylov -- here's to hoping your BFP arrives this month anyway! :dust:

thank you!! How are you doing??

Hi and :hugs: to everyone and anyone Ive missed!

AFM~ Im a bit emotional today but Ill leave it at that. :dohh::cry:


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks Mommy. Sorry today's rough. :(


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Mommy :wave: I'm good thanks. 5dpo today, going to try and hold out til 15dpo. I'm not really up for early testing this month. What about you? Big :hugs: to you.

New :coffee:

Beach and Honey, hope the tiredness isn't too bad.

Biblio, I hope you got plenty of :sex: in before DH left

Never, cruise, Wookie, hislo. Hello!


----------



## Bibliophile

No, he took Benadryl last night & was groggy all morning. Oh well. It's a short trip, so he'll be home tomorrow and I believe tomorrow will be official O day. So might be ok still. :)

Hope you can hold out, Nicki.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just checking in to see how everyone's doing. 

NTAT - any news yet? How are you feeling? 

Mommy - sorry you are having a rough day :hugs:

AFM - I went in yesterday for my OB lab work and the genetic testing (Maternity 21 test). They said I should have the results back in a week to 10 days so hoping I have them for my next appointment on the 13th. Other than that, feeling a little better now, still have some bad days but at least there are a few good ones too. I went out and bought a belly band yesterday so I was so much more comfortable today at work. I was starting to run out of things to wear as I think I have put on a few "non-baby" pounds as well. :wacko:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Beach :hi: 

Nice to hear you're doing well. I had to laugh at the 'non baby' pounds, I've put on a fair few of those too, lol. You're allowed, especially whilst you're feeling rough. You've got to eat what you fancy and stuff the consequences!

Are you wanting to find out the sex from these results or are you staying team yellow?

I'm so made up that you and baby are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

My friend at school just found out the gender through the Maternity 21 tests...and she's only about 13 weeks along! A little boy this time, after having a little girl last year! :)


----------



## Bibliophile

I want to get those tests now! ;) It would be so cool to know the sex that early.

Glad you're doing well, Beach.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Ladies,

I had my term+10 appointment at the assessment unit at the hospital today.
Everything is fine, I was scanned and monitored. He's happy, I'm healthy. Induction booked for Monday 10am if I don't go over the weekend.

Had a successful sweep, he's moved down lots and I'm 1-2cm dilated.


----------



## honeyprayer

So excited for you NTAT :hugs: Are you ready to meet that sweet little boy???

I had my NT scan today. Measurement was 1.4mm. Anyone know if that's good or bad?


----------



## Bibliophile

FX that he'll decide to show on his own! Glad everything still looks great.


Pretty sure we're out this month. Cycle's being really wonky and temps are making me think I may not have ovulated anyway. My ovaries have HURT for the past 2 days, too.


----------



## honeyprayer

Maybe you are ovulating now?


----------



## honeyprayer

Spoiler



Here's my bean today :cloud9: Love! Any early gender guesses? ;)


----------



## wookie130

Honey, I think that 1.4 is good...I'm not entirely sure, as I didn't do the NT scan. But if I remember reading something, I think that you're probably in normal range from what think I've read.

Good grief, did that last sentence even make any sense??? :rofl: Ladies, baby brain does not end with pregnancy. It just keeps getting worse the older your child gets. LOLOLOL!!!!

NTAT- Yay!!!!!!!! I hope you don't need to be induced, and that you go on your own, but if not, at least you kind of know to get stuff ready, and to be mentally prepared! I can't wait to hear that you've met your little boy!


----------



## NewToAllThis

honeyprayer said:


> So excited for you NTAT :hugs: Are you ready to meet that sweet little boy???
> 
> I had my NT scan today. Measurement was 1.4mm. Anyone know if that's good or bad?

I most certainly am ready to meet him :cloud9:
1.4 is very good I think. :thumbup:




honeyprayer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 668985
> 
> 
> Here's my bean today :cloud9: Love! Any early gender guesses? ;)

Beautiful scan pic. I think :blue:



wookie130 said:


> Honey, I think that 1.4 is good...I'm not entirely sure, as I didn't do the NT scan. But if I remember reading something, I think that you're probably in normal range from what think I've read.
> 
> Good grief, did that last sentence even make any sense??? :rofl: Ladies, baby brain does not end with pregnancy. It just keeps getting worse the older your child gets. LOLOLOL!!!!
> 
> NTAT- Yay!!!!!!!! I hope you don't need to be induced, and that you go on your own, but if not, at least you kind of know to get stuff ready, and to be mentally prepared! I can't wait to hear that you've met your little boy!

Thanks, I know induction is longer and more painful but I'll feel managed at least. :hugs:


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 668985
> 
> 
> Here's my bean today :cloud9: Love! Any early gender guesses? ;)

You want anything below 3mm. I think mine was 1.7mm. I see a nasal bone there too, which is also great. You are doing amazing. :thumbup:

I don't see a nub there, but gonna pick a random guess and say boy. :flower:


----------



## cruise

So happy for you NTAT -- hope it doesn't come to induction but I'm sure you're relieved to have a hard deadline on when to meet your baby!! :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Looks like a baby now! Great pic!

Could be O, Honey. I did have one more positive OPK than usual & that was yesterday. But I'm wondering if it's another cyst that will show up when it's least convenient.


----------



## BeachChica

I definitely want to know gender. I don't think I coud stand not knowing for all that time. I don't have a preference. Just want everything to be ok. 

NTAT - I can't believe your little one is ready 10 days late! I hope he comes on his own for the weekend. If not sounds like Monday we will have our new little addition to the thread!

Honey - great scan pic! Wow! How they change so much by 12 weeks! I am going to vote for boy too. I can't remember but do you want to know?


----------



## Bibliophile

I couldn't handle not knowing! But we're not planning on telling anyone else until baby arrives because we would really prefer to NOT have the poor thing told it already likes pink and dolls or blue and sports before it's even born.


----------



## BeachChica

Brittany - would your room set-up and decor give it away? :winkwink:


----------



## wookie130

It didn't with me...we knew we were having a girl, and we used a very gender neutral theme for our nursery. We did the room up in Skip Hop's Treetop Friends stuff, which could go either way gender-wise.


----------



## honeyprayer

I can't wait to know the gender :) but will need to wait a few more weeks!

DH wants a boy because he wants to name him Maximus :haha: He claims a boy needs a manly name lol


----------



## Bibliophile

Nope, nursery will be bright colors or gray and an accent color that could go either way. I'm not going to tell people not to stereotype and then do it myself. :haha: We won't tell names either as that would give it away.


----------



## wookie130

Well, it doesn't get much more manly than Maximus, Honey! LOL!!! :rofl:


----------



## honeyprayer

I know, right?? I think he's saying Maximus to bug me :haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Well this is it girls. My last evening at home before I become a mummy :cry:

Updating now in case I don't get chance tomorrow - although I hope I'll be able to pop in at some stage. 

Thank you all for your support over the past years and months. I can't believe my ttc journey is finally coming to an end. I never thought I'd see the day. :cry:

I'm so happy that so many of you are not far behind me and for those still TTC - it WILL happen. It's been 4 long years for us, but I never gave up. Perseverance is the key. Do not let it beat you. 

I'll be back with pictures of our long awaited rainbow - but until then thank you all :flower:


----------



## Bibliophile

Hope all goes smoothly for you! Good luck!


----------



## honeyprayer

Aww NTAT :hugs: what a beautiful post. 

Good luck at your induction. I'm sure you'll do great! Can't wait to see your pics :flower:


----------



## wookie130

NTAT- Best of luck! It won't be long now, and you'll have that little boy out in the world, in your arms. And you're right. The key really IS to stick with it, and hang in there, even through the painful and difficult times, such as experiencing losses. We have to remain determined, and keep strong. Have a healthy and safe delivery, and I also look forward to squishy newborn pics!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

New I am so so excited for you! Come on Haribo, it's your time :) will be keeping my eyes peeled for updates 

Hi everyone :hi:


----------



## cruise

NTAT -- can't wait to hear all about your beautiful rainbow :)


----------



## babydust818

Hi girls! :hi: 

Hi Jess! :hi: 

My name is Rachael. I'd like to join you ladies on this thread. I had a m/c back in August 2011. I was only 5 weeks along. I passed everything naturally and honestly it was painful. Just recently i found out i'm pregnant again. August 19th, 2013 to be exact. It's been a roller coaster ride since then. I'm still pregnant right in this moment, but the news i hear later on today i'm sure isn't going to be good. I'm about 8ish weeks along. Dr confirmed pregnancy on 8/21 and my hcg was 90. I came in 5 days later on 8/26 for more blood work. Dr said i was having a blighted ovum because hcg was now 85. He said i will pass everything naturally. I had been spotting every day since August 10th. So i kinda knew something wasn't right, but was still hoping for miracles. A week went by and i went back to dr's on 9/4 to see what my new numbers were. They were 144. My dr was a bit puzzled and had me come back this morning for more blood work. I'll know this afternoon what new number is but i'm sure it has dropped.

It's so hard to have a m/c and TTC for 2 years only to get have another m/c. It's so unfair. I hope to make some great friends in this thread. Thank you for listening to my story. :hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

Hi Rachael :hi:

Welcome to the thread! I hope you get positive news at your appointment today. Going through losses is very hard but you can always count on the support from all of us in this thread. It really is a great, caring and compassionate group of ladies. 

:hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Rachel. Sorry to see you here! I do hope you're wrong & you get good news, but sometimes it's just something you know, isn't it? Have they done any testing to find out why you weren't conceiving? 2 years is definitely past the limit for them to start testing!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Induction process was started at 10:45 this morning. Not a lot happening at the moment.

Cervix favourable and about 2cm dilated. Had pessary but nothing much happened. Will be having another examination and pessary at 5:00pm, then waters broken after further 6 hours if nothing has happened.


----------



## cruise

Hi Racheal! Sorry to hear what you're going through right now. I hate to even bring this up, and do this only out of concern and not to worry you unnecessarily, but have you discussed the possibility of an ectopic -- slow rising hcg is one of the early warning signs? If I were you, I'd push for a scan right now! 

Hopefully, though, the blip is just a disappearing twin and all will be right. This thread is inspirational because so many ladies have gotten their rainbow even when all seems lost. :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

I didn't have insurance for the longest time so i couldn't really get looked at. I'm just now starting to look into everything with my dr. He wants to put me on Clomid once my body starts regulating after this m/c. I'm really looking forward to it. Since i've posted the last time.. i went to test again and my pee was bloody. I'm starting to cramp now. I think the end is near. I'm just ready to start moving on. It's been so hard living a normal life for the last 3 weeks when i've been in the limbo. Thanks for the support girls! <3


----------



## babydust818

cruise said:


> Hi Racheal! Sorry to hear what you're going through right now. I hate to even bring this up, and do this only out of concern and not to worry you unnecessarily, but have you discussed the possibility of an ectopic -- slow rising hcg is one of the early warning signs? If I were you, I'd push for a scan right now!
> 
> Hopefully, though, the blip is just a disappearing twin and all will be right. This thread is inspirational because so many ladies have gotten their rainbow even when all seems lost. :hugs:

I mentioned to dr about ectopic. He said it possibly could be but since my numbers are so low you can't see anything on a sonogram. He also said being low it wouldn't rupture my tube. He was going to give me a shot of methotrexate if i wanted it. That is IF my numbers keep going up or hovering around the same. I think i don't have to worry though. I think the m/c is near.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry it's looking like it's starting to end. But I completely agree about limbo.


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry you find yourself here Rachel but welcome to the thread, it's so nice to talk to people who kind of understand what you're going through.

New - thinking of you! Come on Haribo!


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing...

NTAT... tick tock!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - welcome to this thread!!!! So happy to see you here! I know all about your journey and I think you will find this thread helpful! So many girls have been successful after long journeys as well. Did you hear anymore from the doc today after your bloodwork? :hugs:

NTAT - hope you are holding your little rainbow right now!!!! Looking forward to your update!


----------



## monro84

Rachael--Sorry to see you here. But know this you will get your rainbow like me and so many other ladies here and the other ladies will get theirs also soon. I had a BO with my first ever BFP. I know that they can go either way slow rising or fast rising. Mine was fast rising and at 5 wks they were 1300 and they did a sono at hospital b/c I was spotting and it was Christmas eve. and saw a sac. a few wks later the sac grew but nothing in it I got a second opinion to make sure and at 10 wks even though it was measuring 12 I had a D&C the did the blood test one more time right before it and it was 126,000. I was worried about etpoic to b/c the numbers kept going up but nothing in sac and there are sudo sacs sometimes too. I was hoping I had a tilted uterus and those stories of babies showing up at 10 wks would happen to me but it did not happen however the dr was right and the d&c just showed a sac and nothing else that gave me a little releaf. I am hoping and praying for a miracle for you but if not your more fertile after a mc, birth, or d&c b/c you are cleaned out and have a fresh new lining for the little eggy to implant so praying that the next cycle will be your rainbow sticky baby. :flower::hugs: 

NTAT-exciting:happydance: remember to breath deep not fast that helped me with the contractions (but only made it to 3 cm :dohh: before I needed pain medicine but was 3 1/2, 4 or 5 when I got epidural. 


Honey--Great pic and I guess :blue: too. I am going by the head shape however I was wrong with mine. I don't see a nub in that pic so cannot go by that. You will tell us what your having though right:haha:

Hello to everyone else :wave:


----------



## babydust818

Thank you Monro for your sweet words. I'm glad to be in this thread because no one understands like you girls. So happy to see some of you have a rainbow :) Gives me hope.

My dr finally called this morning and said my hcg went from 144 to 24. He thinks what happened was tissue began to grow in the beginning and then it stopped which made me spot for so long (almost a month) and also made my numbers plateau. I told him how after i went there yesterday that i started bleeding. He was pleased to hear that. Said he doesn't think a D&C will be needed and that i should wait 1 cycle to start trying again. I asked if he thinks it was blighted ovum and he said yes. Right now i'm cramping and feel like it's a bad AF. I'll be happy once it stops so i can move forward.


----------



## mommylov

Babydust, Im so sorry to hear hun but I agree that there are sooo many women here that have gone on to have thier miracles. Dont lose hope!


----------



## monro84

I would definatley want natural. I had 1 d&c and while I did not have a bad experience I was worried about scarring so my second to last mmc (4th loss) which was triplet/twin pregnancy. Saw 5 sacs at 5 wks 2 day US at hospital and then at 6 wks 2 days passed something big and started bleeding alot and called ob and went in and had an US and had 1 hb that was kinda slow. Went week later and no hb but opted to do a pill that would dilate cervix to pass naturally. It was painfull but better than a d&c. 

GL on the next cycle sending tons of sticky baby :dust: your way. :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Wow monro sounds like you've been through so much :hugs: I'm so happy you have your rainbow :)

I'm glad my body decided to do it naturally. I'm scared of some not passing and screwing with my chances next go round. I guess i just need to trust my body. 

Thanks girls!


----------



## Bibliophile

Don't let that weigh on you. Most spontaneous ones do pretty well at getting it all out. Just take care of yourself the best you can right now. Even if that means staring at the wall. I think we've all been there.


----------



## Nicki123

I'm glad you're feeling ok Rachel, best for things to happen naturally if possible (although I've had 5 erpcs and have to say it wasn't too bad...)

Waiting patiently for news from NewToAllThis :coffee:


----------



## NewToAllThis

For those who don't visit my journal. 

Sorry girls. Had a nightmare few days, a truly awful experience but the good news is he's here 

Hugo James was born at 17:05 today weighing 8lb 1.5oz and is totally beautiful. We are besotted with him. 

He's currently in neonatal as we've both contracted infections (high temps)

I'll give you the whole gruesome birth story in time but for now I'm waiting for cuddles.


https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/8E7348CE-D1BD-46F8-B0FF-BB8A7F2F086E-1570-00000098F3BB6127_zpsb7d1e61a.jpg


----------



## Nicki123

:happydance: Love wee Hugo!


----------



## Bibliophile

Oh, he's precious! Sorry you had a rough time. :(


----------



## babydust818

OMG look at that handsome little boy!! Awwww wow. I'm sorry you both have infections right now, but i am very happy he's here. So happy for you and your OH! Congratulations!


----------



## wookie130

NTAT! What a beautiful boy!!!! Congrats!!!!!!

And, as awful as the experience sounded like it was, the only thing that truly matters from any of it is a mommy and baby that live through it, and come out healthy in the long-run. Sounds like this goal has been achieved. I always tell ladies I know to let go of the idea of having the "ideal" or "perfect" PROCESS (i.e. BIRTH), and just relish that their child is HERE, alive, and healthy (or will be healthy very soon). The outcome is what matters.

Enjoy your new little bundle. He'll be tip-top before you know it, and home with you, where you will fall in love with him all over again. He won't be this tiny for very long...my little girl turns 6 months tomorrow! 

Again, congrats! Another gorgeous rainbow to give us hope!


----------



## BeachChica

NTAT - Congrats!!! :yipee: Sorry you had a rough couple of days. I will pop over and check your journal. For some reason I can't see the pic, its just an X. I will try to log out and log back in and see if it works.


----------



## whigfield

Hoping I can join you ladies? Have had 3 m/cs so far, 1 early, 1 chemical, and the last which was absolutely awful. Also have PCOS and trying again next cycle with clomid & metformin.


----------



## babydust818

whigfield said:


> Hoping I can join you ladies? Have had 3 m/cs so far, 1 early, 1 chemical, and the last which was absolutely awful. Also have PCOS and trying again next cycle with clomid & metformin.

Hi hunny :wave: I just joined this thread myself! Welcome :flower: So sorry for your losses. I just had my 2nd one as well. I am actually miscarrying as we speak. Plenty of babydust your way for next cycle! I am waiting for first cycle after m/c to try and also with Clomid. Have you ever used Clomid before? This will be my first time.


----------



## mommylov

Bibliophile said:


> Don't let that weigh on you. Most spontaneous ones do pretty well at getting it all out. Just take care of yourself the best you can right now. Even if that means staring at the wall. I think we've all been there.

You hit the nail right on the head and are so right..

take care of yourself Dust :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

babydust818 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Hoping I can join you ladies? Have had 3 m/cs so far, 1 early, 1 chemical, and the last which was absolutely awful. Also have PCOS and trying again next cycle with clomid & metformin.
> 
> Hi hunny :wave: I just joined this thread myself! Welcome :flower: So sorry for your losses. I just had my 2nd one as well. I am actually miscarrying as we speak. Plenty of babydust your way for next cycle! I am waiting for first cycle after m/c to try and also with Clomid. Have you ever used Clomid before? This will be my first time.Click to expand...

Oh gosh, I'm very sorry to hear that! :hugs::hugs:

This will be my 2nd time on Clomid (conceived straight away last time) and I'm hoping it works again.


----------



## BeachChica

Whitfield - so sorry for your losses and welcome to the thread. You will find great support with this group of ladies! We have girls here at all stages which is so great!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Whigfield. Sorry to see you here but welcome!


----------



## whigfield

Thanks BeachChica and Bibliophile. :flower:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi whigfield :hi: sorry you find yourself here, good luck to you next cycle!

Your name has set that 'Saturday Night' song running through my head :dohh:

Afm, bfn at 13dpo today, not feeling it's going to happen this month.


----------



## whigfield

Nicki123 said:


> Hi whigfield :hi: sorry you find yourself here, good luck to you next cycle!
> 
> Your name has set that 'Saturday Night' song running through my head :dohh:
> 
> Afm, bfn at 13dpo today, not feeling it's going to happen this month.

Thanks and sorry! :haha:

Will keep my fingers crossed for you! You're not out until AF shows. :flower:


----------



## babydust818

Sending lots of dust your way Nicki!!! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Nikci, dont lose hope hun!!!!! AF better stay at bay! :trouble:

beach, look at you! Almost in to your 2nd tri!!! :)

Hope this reaches everyone well :flower:


----------



## Bibliophile

Just more waiting here. La la la... Going to try and get some things looked into if nothing changes by January. Just to see- that'll be 18 months after my last depo/ 15 months after I was due for one. Not much hope for this cycle- O was a day later than usual. I think another month of temping (yuck) is coming since I did get crosshairs but my chart is still all over the place.


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry Biblio :hugs: Ttc is just wait wait wait isn't. Waiting, stressful, confusing.


----------



## Bibliophile

Yeah it is. It's ok. :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Everything went well at my 12 week scan today. I am still in shock! Baby had a strong heartbeat and NT measurements looked good. I also got my Maternity 21 results back. Chromosomes 13, 18, 21 all came back normal and we got the baby's gender... Looks like it's a GIRL! :cloud9: We are super excited! Below is today's scan pic. It's amazing how much they change over a couple weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hilslo

:wohoo::wohoo:

Lovely picture. Huge congratulations!!!! This one's looking like your rainbow !! XX


----------



## honeyprayer

Beautiful pic beach!! And congrats on all the good news!!! :hugs:

And it's a girl! :cloud9: Sooo sooo pleased for you!!


----------



## wookie130

Beach!!!! Wow! Congrats to you on team :pink:!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

That's great!


----------



## hopestruck

YAY!! So happy for you Beach! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I am over the moon excited for you. This is your rainbow! Love that we are both on team :pink:!


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls! Everything went well at my 12 week scan today. I am still in shock! Baby had a strong heartbeat and NT measurements looked good. I also got my Maternity 21 results back. Chromosomes 13, 18, 21 all came back normal and we got the baby's gender... Looks like it's a GIRL! :cloud9: We are super excited! Below is today's scan pic. It's amazing how much they change over a couple weeks!

Oh Beach - I am totally and utterly over the moon and thrilled for you. You deserve this rainbow so much. You are an advocate for sheer will and determination after all your losses. Happy 12 weeks and hello little girl :cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Beach I am so happy for you. You must be thrilled! Stories like yours keep me going.
Remind me, did you do anything different this time or was it just 'good luck'?


----------



## babydust818

Jess i am soooooo over the moon for you!!! A girl :pink: awwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki123 said:


> Beach I am so happy for you. You must be thrilled! Stories like yours keep me going.
> Remind me, did you do anything different this time or was it just 'good luck'?

Nicki - I did not do anything extra this time, actually I did less. I am usually taking all kinds of vitamins, progesterone after O etc. But this time I was just so exhausted about all of it that I wasn't quite as into doing all that stuff and paying so much attention to TTC. I was still taking my temps and trying around O but just tried not to stress myself out about it as much.


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> Nicki123 said:
> 
> 
> Beach I am so happy for you. You must be thrilled! Stories like yours keep me going.
> Remind me, did you do anything different this time or was it just 'good luck'?
> 
> Nicki - I did not do anything extra this time, actually I did less. I am usually taking all kinds of vitamins, progesterone after O etc. But this time I was just so exhausted about all of it that I wasn't quite as into doing all that stuff and paying so much attention to TTC. I was still taking my temps and trying around O but just tried not to stress myself out about it as much.Click to expand...

It's the age old recipe to success - stop trying. Worked for me :thumbup:


----------



## honeyprayer

Ditto!


----------



## wookie130

Well, and on the other side of that coin, I tried REALLY hard the month we conceived our rainbow...lots of OPK's, Clomid, B-50 complex, progesterone after O, prenatal vit, preseed, fertility monitor, baby aspirin. LOL!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Wookie - I can't believe Hannah is 6 months old already! Where has the time gone!!???


----------



## BeachChica

Has anyone heard from Ladyfog on how Elsa is doing?


----------



## Nicki123

NewToAllThis said:


> BeachChica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki123 said:
> 
> 
> Beach I am so happy for you. You must be thrilled! Stories like yours keep me going.
> Remind me, did you do anything different this time or was it just 'good luck'?
> 
> Nicki - I did not do anything extra this time, actually I did less. I am usually taking all kinds of vitamins, progesterone after O etc. But this time I was just so exhausted about all of it that I wasn't quite as into doing all that stuff and paying so much attention to TTC. I was still taking my temps and trying around O but just tried not to stress myself out about it as much.Click to expand...
> 
> It's the age old recipe to success - stop trying. Worked for me :thumbup:Click to expand...

I kind of meant were you taking any drugs or any meds to prevent mc (not to try and get pg) - New I know you were following Prof Qs protocol for NK cells, I couldn't recall if you'd been diagnosed with any reason for your previous mcs Beach and given anything to 'take' this time? But it sounds as though you weren't and things just worked out this time :happydance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki123 said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachChica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki123 said:
> 
> 
> Beach I am so happy for you. You must be thrilled! Stories like yours keep me going.
> Remind me, did you do anything different this time or was it just 'good luck'?
> 
> Nicki - I did not do anything extra this time, actually I did less. I am usually taking all kinds of vitamins, progesterone after O etc. But this time I was just so exhausted about all of it that I wasn't quite as into doing all that stuff and paying so much attention to TTC. I was still taking my temps and trying around O but just tried not to stress myself out about it as much.Click to expand...
> 
> It's the age old recipe to success - stop trying. Worked for me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I kind of meant were you taking any drugs or any meds to prevent mc (not to try and get pg) - New I know you were following Prof Qs protocol for NK cells, I couldn't recall if you'd been diagnosed with any reason for your previous mcs Beach and given anything to 'take' this time? But it sounds as though you weren't and things just worked out this time :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah, I kind of forget that people do get pregnant without a struggle. :dohh: that was just another issue to add to my long list. 

AFM - I'm starting to feel institutionalised *rocking back and forth foaming at the mouth* I don't know how much more I can take in here. I need to go home. It's driving me crazy. 
Anyway, wont get too hung up on talking about it as majorly emotional and Darren has gone home so feeling lonely

Here's some Hugo pics to cheer us all up

Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/A660DF3D-9381-4B99-9074-DD0356CB1DEA-7596-000008BAA7C58271_zps2e12f94a.jpg

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/532BBCDF-45A5-499F-A80D-503D59DDC0C9-7596-000008BABB81B851_zps6443e638.jpg

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/2606DD7A-48EF-4A62-A274-4C025E61EB5D-7596-000008BADBCF5A79_zps789d70db.jpg


----------



## Nicki123

Awwww look at little Hugo.

I can imagine you just want to get home New ... Do you think it will be soon? I hope so! X


----------



## honeyprayer

Sorry to hear you are having a hard time NTAT :hugs: I hope Tuesday comes quickly for you! 

Hugo is absolutely precious :cloud9: I love his cute little outfit! Looks all snuggly and soft.


----------



## honeyprayer

A question for all:

Do you think you'll start a pregnancy journal (once it happens or whether you are currently pregnant and also to those with their rainbows who have a pregnancy journal)? I've been debating the idea and to be honest, I feel like as soon as I start one, something bad will happen :/ Yet I would like one to eventually go back and read. Not sure what to do!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki123 said:


> Awwww look at little Hugo.
> 
> I can imagine you just want to get home New ... Do you think it will be soon? I hope so! X

I'm really hoping its Tuesday Nicki. His last antibiotic is Tuesday am so hoping they remove the canula then and we can go home. I know that I'll have to discharged by paediatrics so its waiting for them to come round which may take a while. I asked one of the midwives what my chances and its one if three possible scenarios. Either, yes I can go. Will need further obs for 12 hours or repeat bloods doing. I hoping for scenario 1



honeyprayer said:


> Sorry to hear you are having a hard time NTAT :hugs: I hope Tuesday comes quickly for you!
> 
> Hugo is absolutely precious :cloud9: I love his cute little outfit! Looks all snuggly and soft.

Thanks I just love dressing him in cute outfits but stuck with short sleeved ones due to his canula. Good job it's warm in the hospital. 



honeyprayer said:


> A question for all:
> 
> Do you think you'll start a pregnancy journal (once it happens or whether you are currently pregnant and also to those with their rainbows who have a pregnancy journal)? I've been debating the idea and to be honest, I feel like as soon as I start one, something bad will happen :/ Yet I would like one to eventually go back and read. Not sure what to do!

I started a preggo journal after my official dating scan so was about 14 weeks. I did hear a rumour that admin ask you to move on once you finish first tri but not sure if that's true or not :shrug:

I did feel like you though that it would jinx something but with the impending threat of being booted out by admin, I bit the bullet. I know how tough it is though to not feel like you will jinx things.


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks NTAT. You are exactly right :/ I feel like I'll jinx something! And as crazy as it sounds, I'm still trying not to let myself get so attached just yet. Best I can do is take it day by day but it still seems so difficult to believe it'll work out. 

Sorry to be such a downer but it's nice to finally admit to someone that this is how I've been feeling :/

I really hope you get scenario 1 on Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki - sorry, I misunderstood. I have never been tested for High NK cells as nobody seems to really be interested in testing for this here in the US. I kept bringing it up but it's like they never knew what to do about it. Based on the fact that my MCs that were tested were all chromosomal problems I really think I just have a bunch of bad (and possibly old :cry:) eggs. I am hoping that I just got lucky this time and found a good one. I did test low for progesterone on other pregnancies so I did start talking that when I got my BFP, even though I was supposed to start 3 DPO. 

Honey - I too feel the same way about starting a journal. I want to start one to document my journey but I have never felt "safe" doing it, if that makes sense. I may start one soon.


----------



## Bibliophile

What a cutie! Hope you can go home soon.

There is a note in the TTC journals section that says you can keep the TTC journal until the first tri is over and then you have to move. I think that's what I'll do.


----------



## NewToAllThis

honeyprayer said:


> Thanks NTAT. You are exactly right :/ I feel like I'll jinx something! And as crazy as it sounds, I'm still trying not to let myself get so attached just yet. Best I can do is take it day by day but it still seems so difficult to believe it'll work out.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer but it's nice to finally admit to someone that this is how I've been feeling :/
> 
> I really hope you get scenario 1 on Tuesday :hugs:

It's only natural considering what you've been through to feel like this. Please don't feel that you can't talk about it as we're all going or have been through what you are feeling. I didn't get attached to this pregnancy for ages. I think I was well into 20+ weeks before I stopped saying 'if' this pregnancy works out and not 'when' I have this baby.
I was supposed to be contacting the professor who treated me to let her know the treatment had worked - I still haven't done it. I kept saying 'I'll do it after 20 wk scan' and then I'd say 'I'll do it after I get to 30 weeks', then I said 'I'll do it when I hit full term at 37 wks'
When I reached 37 weeks, I said I'd wait until I'd had him and he was here safe and sound. So you see, the worry doesn't really stop. 

Hugs honey, you do it when you're good and ready. :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Beach, your story does give me hope and i'm hoping i get lucky too some time soon. I do feel that if I keep on trying, everything will just line up perfectly one time and i will have a pregnancy that works out. I just hope I'm not waiting too much longer...

Sending a big hug over to New and crossing my fingers you get to take baby Hugo home soon. :hugs:

Beach and Honey, when you do start your journals, I will be following!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Just wanted to pop in and say hello! Hope everyone is doign well!


----------



## lexi374

Hi girls :hugs:

Ntat have posted in your journal but big congratulations on the birth of Hugo! :hugs: :happydance:

Beach yay! 12 weeks! Love the scan pic so pleased for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Just popping in to say hi! :)

Crazy week for me this week. Turned 33 on the 17th (yikes!) hope its my lucky year!

Beach... 12 weeks woo hoo!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is well! :)


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi Girls,

May I join?
I hope all of you are doing great :) Just wanted to say hi.
Anyone of you got diagnosed with elevated homocystiene levels?I am taking homocheck for the same.with PCOS,homocystiene,hypothyroid (under control) I am miscarriage prone but still keeping my fingers crossed.Just had my IUI 2 in this cycle and I will be testing on 23rd.Fx'ed for myself and everybody else.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry to see you here, Moon, but welcome. FX for your IUI!

Nothing here. BFN on Wednesday and huge temp drop this morning (even after my thermometer had an error and I had to retake it after being up for a few minutes) so just waiting for AF to show Saturday.


----------



## ttcmoon

Dear Bibliophile,Thanks for the warm welcome.I am sorry for your losses.From your ticker looks like you are on 13DPO and this BFN could be an early one.Please remember you are not out until AF shows her ugly face.
Is this a medicated cycle or natural one?FX'ed for you!


----------



## Bibliophile

It's natural. :) We've only been technically trying this time around since July. We were NTNP for a while, but I was coming off depo, so I wasn't having cycles and then we had to wait a few months for our own reasons. But I'm out for sure. With my others, I knew long before I could test- my early symptoms are really obvious. But it's ok, I'm not really in a hurry (most days).


----------



## ttcmoon

I am just depressed and this LTTC is consuming all my thoughts.We are trying since Feb this year after my blighted ovum and had 3 clomid cycles and some natural break cycles.
I just had my 2nd IUI this month but not so hopeful.I had 4 good follicles,good linin and hubby had OK type count.
Still as you said, I know my early symptoms, and they are missing in this cycle.No sore breasts,no frequent trips to washroom.These have been my earliest symptoms both the times.I just hope I were as innocent as my first pregnancy.The journey seems scary :( 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Bibliophile

The lost innocence sucks, doesn't it? For a long time, I kept hoping we'd have an "oops" so I didn't have to deal with all the waiting and stress that comes after you've had a loss. Luckily I was too responsible to let that happen, but it might have been easier in some ways.
Sorry this cycle is being rough on you. :(


----------



## ttcmoon

Bibilophile,True.Lost innocence really sucks.But once lost it is gone.We would be scared always,even with healthy pregnancy..and no oops for us.Not sure why God is being so cruel.I have seen people always nagging with morning sickness and complaining about sleep because of thier baby.And see here I am dying to get my first one.It really sucks.
I need to go to office in sometime.This cycle is hard.I just hope my all anticipations are wrong and I get a BFP.
What kind of M/C's you had previously?I can see you had 2.What do you do?


----------



## BeachChica

ttcmoon said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> May I join?
> I hope all of you are doing great :) Just wanted to say hi.
> Anyone of you got diagnosed with elevated homocystiene levels?I am taking homocheck for the same.with PCOS,homocystiene,hypothyroid (under control) I am miscarriage prone but still keeping my fingers crossed.Just had my IUI 2 in this cycle and I will be testing on 23rd.Fx'ed for myself and everybody else.

Ttcmoon - welcome to the thread and so sorry for your losses. I have been diagnosed with high homecysteine levels. Although my RE doesn't believe this contributed to my 6 MCs I am taking Folgard 2.2 for it. Please feel free to let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Bibliophile

Moon, I haven't done anything about them yet. I had a bunch of testing done after the first & they found nothing. Then I divorced my ex and so had a nearly 5 year break between those and now. We'll be doing further testing after another m/c or possibly in January. Just using OPKs and temping to track things but nothing otherwise.


----------



## ttcmoon

BeachChica said:


> ttcmoon said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> May I join?
> I hope all of you are doing great :) Just wanted to say hi.
> Anyone of you got diagnosed with elevated homocystiene levels?I am taking homocheck for the same.with PCOS,homocystiene,hypothyroid (under control) I am miscarriage prone but still keeping my fingers crossed.Just had my IUI 2 in this cycle and I will be testing on 23rd.Fx'ed for myself and everybody else.
> 
> Ttcmoon - welcome to the thread and so sorry for your losses. I have been diagnosed with high homecysteine levels. Although my RE doesn't believe this contributed to my 6 MCs I am taking Folgard 2.2 for it. Please feel free to let me know if you have any questions.Click to expand...

My RE believes the same too.Too glad to see you are baking your number 1 now :) I hope everything goes very well this time.Have you been taking this one during your last pregnancies as well?Or just started.Did folgard control your homocystiene levels?
I am so sorry you had to go through so much.My all wishes are with you :)


----------



## monro84

Beach-- congrats a :pink: wonderful!!!:happydance: This is your rainbow

moon--sorry to find yourself here but you have a great group of ladies to offer support. My fist pregnancy was a Blighted ovum and I had a D&C and went on to have 3 more mc the found out I have a partial septate uterus had that fixed and had one more mc before I had my rainbow. I can happen. I think that in having all the mc I did not take him for granted and I believe eveything happens for a reason. God has his reasons for us going through what we go through whether it is to help out other ladies in our situation, for us to not take anything for granted, or to make us stornger. You will get your rainbow baby. Your right with the lost of innocence however I always had a feeling that it would take us a while to have a baby. However I thought it would take a while to get pregnant not that I could not keep the pregnancies. As hard as it is don't give up it will happen for all the ladies on here.:hugs:

Brittney--kinda looks like an implantation dip fx for you :winkwink:

Nicki--fx for you for this cycle. :hugs:

Mommy--did you do your IUI yet looks like O was yesterday maybe but maybe not ??


----------



## Bibliophile

monro84 said:


> Brittney--kinda looks like an implantation dip fx for you :winkwink:

Yesterday's dip? Or the one from earlier? Because I'm officially confused as of this morning! Lol. It went way back up today. But I was crazy PMS cranky last night, so I'm still pretty doubtful.


----------



## mommylov

monro84 said:


> Mommy--did you do your IUI yet looks like O was yesterday maybe but maybe not ??

Hey hun! No not yet :( We went in for a CD12 scan yesterday and I wasnt as far along adn my RE had hoped. He said that he thinks that I may be closer come this weekend so Im going in on Sunday morning for another scan to see where I am at. Depending on whats going on, I may get a trigger and then the next two days an IUI or if I O on my own (which I normally do) then just an IUI and no trigger.


----------



## monro84

brittney--yesterdays b/c it went below the cover line fx it is for you. do you know the longest you went after O before af showed? 

Mommy--Can you dtd during a IUI would that hurt your chances or increase them? I always thought it would be so cool to know what overy I am Oing from and how may eggs I could release. GL and FX you catch the eggy. :flower:


----------



## Bibliophile

My cycles are 28 days & I've been having O on day 13 or 14. Never had a cycle longer than 28 unless I was pregnant or coming off a miscarriage. Pretty sure AF will show tomorrow, though. I can feel it.


----------



## Nicki123

Ooo interesting what Monro is saying about your chart Biblio... And no AF yet huh? I'm going to cross my fingers in case that helps.

Hi Monro! Lovely to see you!

Welcome ttcmoon. Ltttc is damn hard :hugs: so sorry for your losses, I hope it happens for you VERY soon.

Hi Mommy - looking fwd to the folli scan on Sunday.

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## Bibliophile

No AF but brown CM and the weird feeling I get that I *swear* is my lining breaking down. So as intriguing as that dip is.... It's not happening.


----------



## Canada80

Hi there. I am Kara and I have just suffered a miscarriage at 8 weeks in the past week. This is my 2nd mc in 7 years. I am 32-years-old and this miscarriage has really been physically and emotionally draining. I found out at my US that the baby was not progressing as should be and the heartbeat was not strong. They prescribed me ctyotec and I induced myself at home, went through so much pain, and I am still not in the clear. I had an US this morning and I may have tissue left or a blood clot. I am going through this alone as the father is not supportive. My greatest wish is to be a mother, but it is just not as easy as it seems. I did prove the fertility clinic in my city wrong as they told me I could not get pregnant naturally, but I did once I started acupuncture. Finding out I was pregnant was the most amazing feeling in the world. Now losing this baby as quickly as I have, has really put pain on my heart and I am too afraid to get pregnant again as I do not want to go through this mc experience again. I really want to move on and grieve, but all this medical intervention is not allowing me too :(
How long did it take for some of you to get past this stage?


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Canada. I'm so sorry that you're here. Miscarriages are so rough. After my first, we tried again pretty quickly. I think after my second, even if other circumstances hadn't changed, I would have had to wait a long time before I was ready to try again. Having a father who isn't supportive is absolutely horrible- I really hope this changes as it really makes a big difference. I really think that's a good portion of what is giving me the courage to try again.


----------



## ttcmoon

monro84 said:


> Beach-- congrats a :pink: wonderful!!!:happydance: This is your rainbow
> 
> moon--sorry to find yourself here but you have a great group of ladies to offer support. My fist pregnancy was a Blighted ovum and I had a D&C and went on to have 3 more mc the found out I have a partial septate uterus had that fixed and had one more mc before I had my rainbow. I can happen. I think that in having all the mc I did not take him for granted and I believe eveything happens for a reason. God has his reasons for us going through what we go through whether it is to help out other ladies in our situation, for us to not take anything for granted, or to make us stornger. You will get your rainbow baby. Your right with the lost of innocence however I always had a feeling that it would take us a while to have a baby. However I thought it would take a while to get pregnant not that I could not keep the pregnancies. As hard as it is don't give up it will happen for all the ladies on here.:hugs:
> 
> Brittney--kinda looks like an implantation dip fx for you :winkwink:
> 
> Nicki--fx for you for this cycle. :hugs:
> 
> Mommy--did you do your IUI yet looks like O was yesterday maybe but maybe not ??

Dear Monro.I loved your story.You were so encouraging.I sometimes feel down and low but after talking to you ladies I am feeling far better.:hugs:

Brittney - FX'ed for you


----------



## ttcmoon

Canada80 said:


> Hi there. I am Kara and I have just suffered a miscarriage at 8 weeks in the past week. This is my 2nd mc in 7 years. I am 32-years-old and this miscarriage has really been physically and emotionally draining. I found out at my US that the baby was not progressing as should be and the heartbeat was not strong. They prescribed me ctyotec and I induced myself at home, went through so much pain, and I am still not in the clear. I had an US this morning and I may have tissue left or a blood clot. I am going through this alone as the father is not supportive. My greatest wish is to be a mother, but it is just not as easy as it seems. I did prove the fertility clinic in my city wrong as they told me I could not get pregnant naturally, but I did once I started acupuncture. Finding out I was pregnant was the most amazing feeling in the world. Now losing this baby as quickly as I have, has really put pain on my heart and I am too afraid to get pregnant again as I do not want to go through this mc experience again. I really want to move on and grieve, but all this medical intervention is not allowing me too :(
> How long did it take for some of you to get past this stage?

Welcome dear!I am sorry for your losses.MC is really devastating and heart breaking.I know when you mean pregnancy as most amazing feeling.I always thank my angels for giving me the chance to feel the beginning of motherhood.You are in pain but I am sure the time will pass soon.
Did you ask about medical intervention?Cytotec and Misoprostol.With my last pregnancy I went in medical management way and found it easier to cope.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Canada. So sorry you're going through a tough time.
I've never had to go through quite what you're enduring, as 4 of my mcs ended in erpcs/D&Cs which I bounced back from quickly and 2 were chemicals so just like heavy periods about a week or so late. It sounds tough, I hope it's over for you quickly.
Sometimes I was keen to ttc again immediately, on 2 occasions I did have a break though for testing etc and I have to say the break did me good each time. You will know what's right for you but we 're here to listen. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Ttcmoon - I just started taking Folgard 2.2 probably starting on pregnancy #4 or right after. I was originally on higher amounts of regular folic acid but my body wasn't really absorbing it that well. My RE had been at a RMC conference and talked to some other doctors about my case and they mentioned the success they were having with Folgard 2.2 with women with RMC. Maybe you could do some online research about it. Are you seeing an RE?

Canada - welcome to the thread and so sorry for your losses. Sorry your other half is not supportive :sad1: Losses are definitely devastating! We have all been through it and are here to listen and provide support.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi there ladies! I'm really really sorry to have disappeared off for a bit....I had a manic phase at work (still is a bit but hopefully over the worst) and was driving in and didn't have any phone time to catch up (I normally train), I had a bit of anaemia drama where when I was first put on iron I had the worst tummy cramps and thought it was some horrible early labour, so freaked out quite a bit over that. Stupid docs/midwife could have given me some stomach easing syrupy stuff to take alongside but nobody did until I was in agony! Anyway, that's levelling out now, so that's good. FIL also had some seizures and we ended up doing hospital/family visiting for a little while, again all settled down now. It's been a bit endless!

Anyway, I finish work in 2 weeks, absolutely cannot wait! We have been busy getting all the DIY and house prep done, it all feels quite surreal. I'm just looking forward to some downtime and preparing mentally and also not feeling so tired! 

Ntat, CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of Hugo!! He is gorgeous and looks so healthy, I hope you are both doing really well. 

Monro, also congratulations to you and the arrival of Mason!! Loving both these boy names, I hope you are doing well as we'll and it's so amazing to see happy results after the waiting and trying. 

Lexi, that's amazing about your oopsie news...love it!!! How are you doing?

Beach, great news and congratulations on expecting a little girl with brilliant scan results!

Soooo much to catch up on, hope all the new joiners are well, so sorry for your losses and you're in the right place for support and advice xxx

Hi to Nicki, mommy, wookie, never (hope you are your Preggo journey is going really well), kmp any news? your edd of the 16th was my bday!) plus anyone I have forgotten. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## wookie130

Soop! Hey, are you remaining :yellow:, or do you know the sex? Sorry to hear you've had so many things going on, but I'm glad to hear your pregnancy is fine, and that you're quickly nearing the end!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey Wook! We are :yellow: and really curious! Yeah all good, babe is a wriggler, which is good as he/she say hi quite often :) Just niggles, my b12 is low as well as iron and my hip/back is sore and I'm booked in for physio. Can't wait to meet the lil one!! Still worry but all the signs are good :) 

How are you and how's wee Hannah? xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Lovely to hear from you Soop, yay for not long left at work. Thanks for popping in :)


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Nicki, how are you? X


----------



## Nicki123

I'm good thanks Soop ... Life is pretty cool overall, getting a bit weary of ttc now though tbc, will keep ploughing on a bit longer. DH is wonderful though, we've been having good chats about it tonight and adoption came up again. We'll see how it goes this year x


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh sweetie, yes see how it goes and I so hope it all pays off with a rainbow for you just around the corner. With all your losses you must be exhausted. I'm sorry you have been through it all, I think either through TTC or adoption, you will be a mummy in the hopefully not too distant future and you'll be fab xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Sooperhans said:


> I think either through TTC or adoption, you will be a mummy in the hopefully not too distant future and you'll be fab xxx

I am in no doubt about that too. It will happen one way or another and that is what keeps me going! Thanks Soop x


----------



## Sooperhans

Xxxx


----------



## wookie130

Sooperhans said:


> Hey Wook! We are :yellow: and really curious! Yeah all good, babe is a wriggler, which is good as he/she say hi quite often :) Just niggles, my b12 is low as well as iron and my hip/back is sore and I'm booked in for physio. Can't wait to meet the lil one!! Still worry but all the signs are good :)
> 
> How are you and how's wee Hannah? xxx

We are great! Hannah is now 6 months old, and doing very well! We have started feeding her some solids in the past few weeks, and it's been a hit. 

I remember feeling that anxiety mixed with excitement toward the end of pregnancy. You just want to KNOW that everything is okay, and want to meet that little one you've wanted for so long!


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - it's so great to hear from you! Been wondering how you've been coming along with your pregnancy. Sorry you have been having a rough time, hope things settle down a bit for you now. Yeah for almost being done with work!!! :yipee:


----------



## Sooperhans

Wow, Hannah on solids, crazy how time passes! Sounds like lots of fun, does she still have the many facial expressions? She is so cute. I agree with everything you said, def a bit of anxiety and plenty of excitement. I can't wait to meet the little he or she. We have names lined up now :)

Lovely to hear from you Beach, how's it going? Do you have many symptoms like nausea or tiredness? I hope you are feeling good after your scan. Yes, it'll just be good to wind down a bit now, once work is done, before the hectic times start!


----------



## ttcmoon

Nicki123 said:


> I'm good thanks Soop ... Life is pretty cool overall, getting a bit weary of ttc now though tbc, will keep ploughing on a bit longer. DH is wonderful though, we've been having good chats about it tonight and adoption came up again. We'll see how it goes this year x

Adoption is really a great option.Even we are thinking of adopting a sweet girl.But too many people are waiting in queue, the social worker told us it wont be before 2yrs.So we are planning to TTC for next 2 yrs till we get our baby.
I am so sorry dear you had to go through so many losses.But it is great to know that you and your DH are facing it together.You get your baby through adoption or thorugh ttc at the end you are going to be a mom.:hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

BeachChica said:


> Ttcmoon - I just started taking Folgard 2.2 probably starting on pregnancy #4 or right after. I was originally on higher amounts of regular folic acid but my body wasn't really absorbing it that well. My RE had been at a RMC conference and talked to some other doctors about my case and they mentioned the success they were having with Folgard 2.2 with women with RMC. Maybe you could do some online research about it. Are you seeing an RE?
> 
> Canada - welcome to the thread and so sorry for your losses. Sorry your other half is not supportive :sad1: Losses are definitely devastating! We have all been through it and are here to listen and provide support.



Thanks dear for sharing your experience,I would definitely ask my doctor about folgard.Currently I am taking one medicine called homocheck which is supposed to control homocysteine.
Here we do not have the concept of RE.But the one I am showing is an infertility consultant.And the clinic has good reputation.They do not specialise on RMC though.Not sure where I can find a RMC clinic in India :(


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - yes lots of tiredness and nausea. The nausea has eased some but I still don't feel great. Waiting for that 2nd tri energy I hear about to kick in! 

Ttcmoon - it's good that you are at least seeing a specialist! Where are in India? I have some friends in Mumbai :) 

Well I broke down the other day and bought an Angel Sounds fetal monitor. Does anyone have one? My next scan is not until 18 weeks so hopefully it will help ease some stress and not cause more.


----------



## ttcmoon

BeachChica said:


> Soop - yes lots of tiredness and nausea. The nausea has eased some but I still don't feel great. Waiting for that 2nd tri energy I hear about to kick in!
> 
> Ttcmoon - it's good that you are at least seeing a specialist! Where are in India? I have some friends in Mumbai :)
> 
> Well I broke down the other day and bought an Angel Sounds fetal monitor. Does anyone have one? My next scan is not until 18 weeks so hopefully it will help ease some stress and not cause more.

I am from Hyderabad. :) How many weeks to go for 18 weeks?Are you still feeling MS?


----------



## Bibliophile

Testing tomorrow, Moon. :) Still think you're out?


----------



## lexi374

Hey soop great to hear from you, sorry you have been feeling rough and having a stressful time. Hopefully you can chill out before baby comes! What's your due date? :hugs:

We are good, N is high energy and into everything though and I'm feeling exhausted at the moment! She's very independent, typical girl! I'm due back to work 2nd dec, not looking forward to that although only 3 days a week and for 4 months and then I'll be on mat leave again x


----------



## BeachChica

Ttcmoon - I am just over 13 weeks now so almost 5 weeks until my next scan and appointment with the high risk doctor. I do have an appointment with my regular OB at 16 weeks so maybe I can get them to scan me then :winkwink:


----------



## ttcmoon

BeachChica said:


> Ttcmoon - I am just over 13 weeks now so almost 5 weeks until my next scan and appointment with the high risk doctor. I do have an appointment with my regular OB at 16 weeks so maybe I can get them to scan me then :winkwink:

Fingers crossed for you dear..your wait will definitely pay off.Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## ttcmoon

Bibliophile said:


> Testing tomorrow, Moon. :) Still think you're out?

Did you test yet?FX'd for you.
I tested today and got BFN.Its 16DPO and I tested for first time in this cycle.I will stop my progesterone now and wait for AF.


----------



## Sooperhans

Lexi, yep def gearing up for chillout mode! I've recently started a big canvas for the baby room, of a fairytale scene :) Should keep me occupied for a while as I slow down. Ahhh, I bet she's a right character, I know so many little girls of friends who are outgoing, chatty and fun. That's girls for ya! Boo to work but yay to only 4 months...a quick hi and bye! :) I'm due 12th Nov, how about you? When is your scan, do you get an early one?

Beach, hope you aren't waiting too long to have another scan, hate the waiting. All the signs are good and happy 13 weeks, goodbye to 1st tri! :hugs
Ttcmoon, sorry for your bfn. Urgh, hate them. Onwards and upwards for next cycle. Good luck Biblio!


----------



## lexi374

That sounds cool, do you have any kind of feeling if u r pink or blue? 

I thought girl from the start with N and this time I think boy, I guess we will see.

I had scans at 7 and 9 weeks and all seemed ok but not taking anything for granted. My dating scan is 3rd oct and ill be almost 13 weeks :hugs:x


----------



## honeyprayer

BeachChica said:


> Soop - yes lots of tiredness and nausea. The nausea has eased some but I still don't feel great. Waiting for that 2nd tri energy I hear about to kick in!
> 
> Ttcmoon - it's good that you are at least seeing a specialist! Where are in India? I have some friends in Mumbai :)
> 
> Well I broke down the other day and bought an Angel Sounds fetal monitor. Does anyone have one? My next scan is not until 18 weeks so hopefully it will help ease some stress and not cause more.


Hi Beach :hugs:

I bought a doppler too and I can't say anything bad about it! I think I was spoiled getting weekly ultrasounds with my RE but now that I'm no longer under his care, my scans are so far apart! Lol my next one isn't until October 28 :/ The doppler has been saving my sanity on days that I just need a little reassurance. It's a great little investment to save yourself from being worried or stressed.

My nausea has eased as well, it's mostly just food aversions. Nothing sounds good! :haha: Except one day I ate crackers with hot sauce, that was weird lol

Congrats on 13 weeks!!


----------



## honeyprayer

Sorry about the bfn ttcmoon :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Honeyprayer - What kind did you get? Did you have any trouble finding the HB? I know its much lower than we think at first. I just realize we are just 1 week apart! :) Are you in the PAL March 2014 Angels thread? My next scan is on October 24th so very close to yours. 
I am having food aversions as well. Absolutely nothing sounds good and it feels like I have a lump in my throat all the time. Ugh! The crackers with hot sauce definitely sounds weird LOL.


----------



## honeyprayer

I got the Sonoline B doppler. I didn't really have a hard time finding the heartbeat - I asked my ob where to look lol She suggested to start right below the belly button and work your way down slowly. I can usually find baby about 3 inches below my belly button and slightly towards the left :cloud9: and he/she moves a lot so one minute the heartbeat is loud and then it's faint so I need to move the wand to find it again lol 

I'm not on that thread but I'm going to go look for it! :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks, Sooper. Would love to be able to announce at Christmas so that's put the pressure on a bit. Lol. Back to just OPKs this month since I decided I like my sleep more than I like looking at the BBT chart. :haha:

So excited for you two!


----------



## BeachChica

honeyprayer said:


> I got the Sonoline B doppler. I didn't really have a hard time finding the heartbeat - I asked my ob where to look lol She suggested to start right below the belly button and work your way down slowly. I can usually find baby about 3 inches below my belly button and slightly towards the left :cloud9: and he/she moves a lot so one minute the heartbeat is loud and then it's faint so I need to move the wand to find it again lol
> 
> I'm not on that thread but I'm going to go look for it! :hugs:

Thanks, hopefully mine will arrive in the next couple of days!


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!!!!

Beach and Honey, I m so thrilled to see your pregnancies are going well!!!!! You guys must be on :cloud9:

Brittany, I too hope you get to annouce your pregnancy around the holidays... how great would that be! :xmas:

Lexi, hope you and your LO are well!

Soop, how are you feeling hun?

Hope everyone is well!!! 

AFM~ had a couple of scans and Im progressing SLOWLY but getting there. Next scan is tomorrow and hoping that Im ready for a trigger then 2 IUI's back to back.


----------



## BeachChica

Good luck tomorrow Mommylov!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Beach! Went well.. I have two follies ready to go so Im getting my trigger tomorrow along with IUI #1. They are at 18.5mm & 20mm and lining was at 11.5. So tomorow they will be a little bigger. :)


----------



## Nicki123

Go get those follies Mommy!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, so sorry I'm not keeping up too well here. I do read everyday but not really getting much time to post. Hope you are all well :hugs:

Hugo is a little star and we love him so much. He got weighed today and our little chunk is now 8lb 8.5oz. (He was 8lb 1.5oz born, went down to 8lb)

Been signed off by midwife so all is good. 


Spoiler
all tucked up in bed https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/A9EE2FB0-DAF5-49C7-95C8-A958A2257F8E-5146-000001FACA8CEEE5_zpsb409f565.jpg


----------



## JillieBean

I was hoping I could join this thread, but I'm not sure it still is what it was originally meant to be? DH and I started trying for #1 in July. We've gotten pregnant both cycles we've tried so far, but lost both, at 4+2 and 7+3. We will be NTNP for October and TTC for real in November, although I'm not sure I'll care to do any charting. If these experiences have taught me anything, it's that I need to stop trying to plan everything...


----------



## wookie130

Hi, JillieBean! I am so sorry to hear of your two recent losses...yes, this is absolutely the place for you to be under those circumstances.

To answer your question, yeah, the thread still is meant for those ladies who have experienced more than 1 loss. A lot of us who have had more than one miscarriage or loss have gone on to have our rainbows, and we pop in here to encourage ladies who are still trying, or who are currently pregnant...we're your cheerleaders! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

And we love it when they do come back :)

Sorry for your losses and hope that you find comfort with these lovely ladies :)


----------



## BeachChica

Mommy - get those follies!!! :spermy:

NTAT - little Hugo looks so cute! How are you all doing? 

Jillie - welcome to the thread and so sorry for your losses! :hugs: Like Wookie said, you are definitely in the right place. The girls here all started out TTC #1 after more than one loss. We do have girls here at all stages of their journey and thankfully some that have gone on to have their rainbows. It's great to have them to learn from, they offer support and give the rest of us hope that we will get there too. 

AFM - I got my Doppler yesterday. Had a little trouble finding the HB at first but finally did. Hopefully this we'll help calm my nerves! I'm a mess!!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Mommy - Good follies and great linin.FX'd for you.

Jillie - I am sorry for your losses dear...Hugs...I had 2 losses too and now I am not getting pregnant :( .Welcome to this thread.I know it sucks to face so many issues with TTC#1.But we have many lovely ladies for support here.Let us discuss our heart out.All concerns,hopes and sorrows :)

Beach - I am so excited to know that you got the heart beat.Must be a different experience all together.Next time you talk to your little one inside you through doppler.Ask him/her to bring many more little ones for us soon!I am dying to get pregnant and see my small one doing fine inside.


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry you find yourself here Jillie but welcome.
Yay for heartbeat Beach :)
Good luck today Mommy

Cd10 here, opking, waiting for that surge ...


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> Mommy - get those follies!!! :spermy:
> 
> NTAT - little Hugo looks so cute! How are you all doing?
> 
> Jillie - welcome to the thread and so sorry for your losses! :hugs: Like Wookie said, you are definitely in the right place. The girls here all started out TTC #1 after more than one loss. We do have girls here at all stages of their journey and thankfully some that have gone on to have their rainbows. It's great to have them to learn from, they offer support and give the rest of us hope that we will get there too.
> 
> AFM - I got my Doppler yesterday. Had a little trouble finding the HB at first but finally did. Hopefully this we'll help calm my nerves! I'm a mess!!!

We're doing ok thanks Beach. Just trying to get into some kind of routine. The sleep deprivation is kicking in a bit, feel constantly tired with a niggling headache. He's very good at night though so it could be worse. 

Really pleased you found the hb. Gives you great peace of mind. I used mine daily until I could feel movement.


----------



## Bibliophile

FX for you today & tomorrow, Mommy!

Hi, Jillie. Welcome, though we're always sorry to see someone new here.

AFM, stopped temping this month (did I mention that already?) and pondering not even bothering with OPKs. We know when-ish I'll be ovulating and we only have an iffy chance anyway with hubby's schedule. So knowing exactly when it is won't make much difference.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hey ladies, Biblio I only temped for a couple of months, I too couldn't take the rules around it and would lose sleep over it. I just got Internet opk cheapies. I have also been having acupuncture for a year now and I think it has really helped balance me out and gear me up for the most regular cycles and strong ovulations. Would really recommend it! I still have it once a month now.

Lexi, I thought girl at first but I am now pretty unsure! Will be lovely to find out on the day, I'll put it in my birth plan for dh to be the one to tell me. Can't wait!! Ahhh you think boy, are you going to find out? Your scan is the same day as my 34 week one on the 3rd, lots of luck Hun x

Ntat, Hugo is adorable!!!! And what a good boy putting on the weight. Are you bfing? You are doing really well, I hope your headaches lift x

Jellie welcome and sorry for your losses. Any way we can help, we will. Take this month of ntnp to enjoy yourself, chill and I hope you get your bfp v soon x

Mommy I'm good thanks, hope you got the follies, woo! 

Good luck with the surge Nicki! And Beach that's fab on getting the hb. 

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Not bf'ing Soop. I tried for a couple of days but was really struggling. He was in neonatal for the first two days and we were both poorly. In the end, I got no milk. They said it sad be side I had a post partum haemorrhage and my body didn't have the strength to produce milk as well as replace the lost blood. 
I'm ok with it. He's doing well on formula.

I want to do my birth story, but just haven't found the time yet. It's long and complicated.
Hope to do it soon. :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

I would consider acupuncture sometime. But it would be very expensive and I'm not even sure there are any places here- it's small town all the way here. My friend had an IUI done early this year at a place that advertises that they do fertility treatments. They've been open 15 years or so. That was their first IUI ever. 

In the meantime, I'm not feeling the OPKs this cycle, either. This month our timing is already scheduled due to hubby's work trips and we can't alter it, no matter what temps or sticks would say. So I'm not going to bother!


----------



## ttcmoon

I am all geared up for a new IUI cycle.Today is day 3.I am on injectibles and tamoxifen.Keeping fingers crossed.
How are you all doing?


----------



## ayclobes

ttcmoon said:


> I am all geared up for a new IUI cycle.Today is day 3.I am on injectibles and tamoxifen.Keeping fingers crossed.
> How are you all doing?

what kind of injectibles?! I was on follistim when we were ttc preston! he's almost 8 months old already!! good luck!!


----------



## BeachChica

Yeah Ttcmoon!!! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Bibliophile

FX Moon.


----------



## DSemcho

Hi all. I'm 25 (26 in November) TTC #1 after NTNP for 2 1/2 years. We've been TTC since January this year, and while NTNP we had two miscarriages - 03/2011 and 03/2012. We haven't gotten pregnant since then. No issues with me discovered, except I have a retroverted uterus but I've been told it shouldn't effect fertility. DH's seminal fluid is to thick so it stops his boys from reaching their destination...


*waves* Hi Biblio!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi! :D You stalker, you. Hehe. 

Lol your picture in your siggie reminded me.... I had to explain to hubby what POAS meant this weekend. It came up while we were watching a birth and he had no clue what it meant! :rofl: (And being a guy, it apparently didn't occur to him to ask his friends that were using the acronym.)


----------



## DSemcho

I am a stalker, what can I say! I almost said POAS once to my husband, and I changed it to I love to pee on sticks.. You should have seen his face lol. I think if I hadn't clarified he would have brought me pine tree sticks or something.


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! Hubby tends to make lots of female friends, so he gets to hear all this crap.... But apparently doesn't know what half of it means. :rofl: I was asking him some things about this friend of his who had a baby over the weekend- basic stuff like if this was her 1st home birth & how many kids she had & stuff like that. The man had no clue. *sigh*


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone :wave:
It's fun educating our men about ttc terminology isn't it. I had to explain to my DH about my peestick art as I was propping opks up around the house for photo purposes :)
Ayclobes how are you? Lovely to hear from you.


----------



## mommylov

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone!!! Hope everyone is well! :)

TWW for me here... sigh lol


----------



## honeyprayer

How did the IUI go mommylov?? FX you get that bfp :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

It went well! They did 2 back to back and now Im 7dpo/ 5dpiui and am trying so hard to not symptom spot. I hope this is it.. I dont know how much more my heart can take :(


----------



## Nicki123

I HOPE THIS IS IT FOR YOU TOO!
( if I shout it, it might help :))


----------



## BeachChica

oh Mommy - I hope this is it for you!!!! I will join Nicki with the shouting as well and will even throw in some jumping up and down for you!!!! :holly:


----------



## Nicki123

2dpo, bored of the 2ww already!


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol Nicki! Plan some fun this weekend. :)


----------



## Nicki123

I must study this weekend AND I'm doing a non drinking October. What a disaster ...


----------



## ayclobes

I am good!!! Baby fever has kicked in and I am trying to not give in! But, both boys keep me super busy!


----------



## Bibliophile

Nicki123 said:


> I must study this weekend AND I'm doing a non drinking October. What a disaster ...

Ewww!


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki123 said:


> I must study this weekend AND I'm doing a non drinking October. What a disaster ...

I will be having a similar weekend and feeling very UN-motivated to study!!! :wacko:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies!!!!

Honey & Nicki, I dont blame you guys for not wanting to study :( But hope it goes by fast for you!!!!

Brittany & beach, any fun plans this weekend? 

Ayc, baby fever is def going on for me too obv lol Are you thinking of having a 3rd?

:wave: to everyone and hope you all have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Not much. More BD today! And then I have some work events that I'm doing this weekend online. That's it!


----------



## DSemcho

My OPK tonight was just a snidge off from being positive, but DH doesn't want to BD :( He said MAYBE tomorrow night... smh


----------



## Nicki123

Beach remind me what you're studying?
Ewwww indeedy Biblio. Have fun BDing. :)
DSemcho it is sooo annoying with DH isn't with the baby making programme. You have my sympathy.
Hi Mommylov!


----------



## DSemcho

Well in his defense I was supposed to O two days ago lol


----------



## Bibliophile

Hmmm mine is with yours today, DS. He told me he thinks we HAVE been giving it a decent chance. um.... Once on the day of O or the day after or 4 days before is NOT any chance. Much less a decent chance. BAH!


----------



## ttcmoon

Bibilo - How are you doing.Enjoy your BD.Did you ovulate yet?

DS - Same is the case with me..but in our case I do not like to BD.It hurts and I feel bored :( but no option as we need baby.So we do BD 4-5 times a month, around ovulation.

mommy - May this be your lucky cycle.How many follicles you had for this IUI?

Nicki - How is your TWW going?What do you study?

Beach,Honey - How are you doing?How is the pregnancy so far?

Hello Sweet ladies, how you all are doing?Sorry for not checking this thread for a few days.Got busy with office :( 
AFM - I went for CD9 scan today.Looks like I am responding very slow and injectibles got me too many follicles on both sides.I have 3 at right of 10.5,one at left of 13 and many of about 11.Doctor is not giving any more injection and I will go for CD11 scan on monday.I always respond well to medicine, looks like my body is not able to sustain these medications for so long.So many medicated cycles I have gone through.

I got one appreciation in office.My client manager head appreciated me for good work, which made my day :) My hubby got a new job offer.We are still checking if it would be a good option to leave the current one.


----------



## DSemcho

My hubs actually ended up wanting to badonkadonk so we did last night! Two hours later I got a sharp stabby pain/cramp in my ovaries. I'm sure my testing date is going to be Oct 19th instead of the 17th. AF will either be due that day or the 20th, depending on when I get a positive OPK. But that sharp pains last night has me certain I either o'ed last night or will today...


----------



## BeachChica

DS - glad you got some BDing in. Did you get any in prior to O?

Nicki - I am studying for the CPA exam. There are 4 parts I need to pass in 18 months. I just passed my first 2. Studying now for #3 but it's so time consuming and I'm so tired. I really need to try to knock these out as soon as possible because I'll probably feel worse later. How about you? 

Ttcmoon- Does having so many follicles ready increase your chances of 1 good one or more than 1 coming out? Sorry you are finding TTC painful. Have you talked to a doctor about this? Or is there anything you can do to make it more enjoyable? Congrats on your appraisal and DHs new job offer. 

Biblio - good luck with the BDing!


----------



## Nicki123

Hey beach - is that accounting? I am doing Cipd / human resources qualification. I also have to do 4 modules in 18 months and am trying to get the first part of my 2nd module off to my tutor on Monday to check. I'm doing employment law at the moment which I am actually enjoying!

So I had another surge and twinges so I'm now not sure if I ovd cd-17 or yesterday/ today. This is the third month in a row I've had a double surge and it's damn annoying!!

Good luck at your next scan ttcmoon and well done on doing well at work!


----------



## DSemcho

Yeah I'm CD21 today and we have BD'ed on CD9/10/12/13/15/17/19/20


----------



## BeachChica

Nicki - yes Accounting! Sorry I should have said that. Good luck with your studying this weekend! I used to get those double surges sometimes too and could see them on my chart. I hope it's a good sign for you! 

DS - it definitely looks like you have BDing covered! FX!!!


----------



## DSemcho

I'm hoping that and him taking the FertilAid (plus using the PreSeed) is enough!! I'm tired of TTC already and it's definitely putting a damper on our level of intimacy. BD has been awkward with DH getting to the finish line before I do (which NEVER happens!)


----------



## Nicki123

DS - Baby sex is just rubbish. Agreed! I am sooo tired of it too, luckily DH and I are on the same page with it, we have long since stopped trying to make it romantic and mostly, we just do what we've gotta do and see it as a sperm deposit! :haha:.
:sex: outside of the fertile window is much better.


----------



## ayclobes

We are thinking of ttc #3 march/April/may/june 2015.. That way p will be almost 3 when #3 is here/born :)


----------



## ayclobes

Whoops, I meant we are waiting until that time to ttc...I'd end up being due December 2015-march2016


----------



## Bibliophile

Moon, I'm counting O day as yesterday. I'm not temping or doing OPKs this cycle. Needed a break and even if the OPK gave us a surprise, we couldn't have changed out timing with the way hubby's work trip was this week. We'll see... BD 1 day before O and then yesterday (O day) at nearly midnight- which hardly counts. But holy CM! It was crazy this week. :)


----------



## ttcmoon

Thanks Beach and Nickie for the support.

My doctor mentioned today it is not good for IUI cycle to have too many follicles.But looks like my PCOS and injections caused so many.More over they should have grown more which did not happen.Last time I ovulated on CD16,which as per her is not good.On medication I should have ovulated earlier.In my last cycle I had 4 follicles but it failed.As per her may be because I ovulated late.But looks like this time also I am not going to ovulate before CD16/17.She did not give me any injection today because many follicles may become dominant it that case even if they are not meant to be.I have another scan on monday.During my scan she mentioned I have IVF like follicles (so many).In IVF you can actually implant a few of them but there is no control over IUI.So many follicles may mean cancellation of the cycle.
I have decided to check my progress on CD13 scan on monday.If I get 2-3 good sized follicles then fine,I would go ahead with IUI, else, if we find many dominant I may ask her to convert it to IVF cycle if possible.
Let's see what happens.
Thanks a lot girls for reading my posts and supporting.Anyone had similar experience on injectible cycle?


----------



## ayclobes

Moon- what kind of injections are you doing? I did the follistim last April/may 2012 and I got pregnant with Preston. I had like 6 follies, but I also did the slow protocol and after they started growing I ended up with 3 on my right and 2 on my left. I didn't ovulate until cd 30 I believe. But that was mainly due to the injections. I didn't do iui. Just timed bd'ing.


----------



## ttcmoon

Nice to know about your slow cycle and pregnancy ayclobes.I am not aware of the brand of the injection but I took 150 IU on 3rd/4th/5th day then again on 7th/8th day.I took tamoxifen from CD 2- 6 as well.
I am looking forward for tomorrows appointment.I hope I have enough grown ones to grown ones for IUI but not too many so we need to get the cycle cancelled.It is really traumatic to take injections daily and go through the side effects.I am having severe constipation this cycle.I am even not sure if all those around 11 will grow at all or not.

I had so many medicated cycles till now and in each of them I ovulated with mutiple follicles which never converted to pregnancy.Not sure if this IUI is my answer.fingers crossed.


----------



## DSemcho

I got my dip!!!!! :D My first ever bbt ovulation dip!

We BD'ed last night at 7pm... And this morning my temp was 97.1 - yesterday it was 98!


----------



## BeachChica

Yeah! Keep it up for a couple more days DS! If you post a link to your chart we can stalk you! :winkwink:


----------



## DSemcho

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3d10be/

I'm not sure what day I ovulated though because I had my temp go up to 98 yesterday, which is my highest, then this morning it was at the lowest it's been. And on the night of CD20 I had a SUPER sharp stabby pain....


----------



## Bibliophile

You haven't temped all month!  I'd probably call it day 21.


----------



## BeachChica

DS - it will be interesting to see what the next couple days temps loo like. Don stop BDing.:thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

Bibliophile said:


> You haven't temped all month!  I'd probably call it day 21.




BeachChica said:


> DS - it will be interesting to see what the next couple days temps loo like. Don stop BDing.:thumbup:

I don't temp when I'm on my menses because it's to messy - plus I take my temp and just stick the thermometer back in my pillow case (because my side of the bed is against the wall). And I had decided I was gonna start temping on CD10. 

Also DH doesn't want to BD anymore - he's mad at me. So Fx'd that what we did will be enough. Plus I did some research (as in putting in temps for the next two days) and no matter what my temps are it's gonna have me ovulating on the day of my positive OPK. But really I think it was the day of the spike.


----------



## BeachChica

DS - do you not take your temp orally? FX that you got enough BDing this cycle!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Nope I do vaginal temping cause I tend to sleep with my mouth open sometimes.

My temp went back up to 98 :D


----------



## NewToAllThis

Selfish post :blush: but no real time to mention everyone but :hi: to all and welcome to the newbies, this is a great place to be :hugs:

Hugo is 4 weeks today and I love him like you wouldn't believe. Granted its hard work but I wouldn't swap it for anything. He has been worth every pain, heartache and suffering I have been through :cry:

A few pics for you and I promise to update more when I find more time. 


Spoiler
This morning

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/F506054D-2773-4E20-B73C-B516EE6B1070-8649-00000353CB69A360_zps14a32620.jpg

Tonight all tucked up

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/71B32366-3B93-4BE0-AC31-869FFFD56E6B-8704-00000356F554D7BB_zps8e350ed3.jpg


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats New!!!!



4 - 6DPO (not really sure )... Temp dip this AM, cramps in front and lower back and pink tinged CM... Testing in about 7 days minimum.... Idk if I should be excited or not! I've decided to go with what worked for the past few cycles and call the day I got the positive OPK OV day because of the really sharp pain I got later that night.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks DSemcho :hugs:

I used to get ovary pain and pretty much got my positive opk the same day so I always called that O day. Wishing you the best of luck and sending lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## ttcmoon

Hello New...Hugo looks great!Lucky boy to have such a loving momma!May God bless him.

I am feeling low today.I did not respond well to medication in this cycle.Not having good follicles.Not sure with 2 follicles IUI would work or not :( More over out of those 2 one is still on smaller side


----------



## DSemcho

DH got our fertility specialist appointment rescheduled for 24OCT (was supposed to be 8OCT but his job changed his hours to 12 hour shifts on nights for the next month)


----------



## cruise

DSemcho said:


> DH got our fertility specialist appointment rescheduled for 24OCT (was supposed to be 8OCT but his job changed his hours to 12 hour shifts on nights for the next month)

So frustrating!! Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Just wanted to drop by and send :dust: and :hugs: to everyone!!

AFM~ on to the next cycle :( Just waiting for the darn :witch: to show.


----------



## DSemcho

Urgh... Some people...
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps1de03b41.jpg


----------



## Nicki123

DS - is that from a friend?? How 'helpful'.
They don't pick up hints do they - just keep repeating over and over to 'be patient' -gee thanks!


----------



## DSemcho

Yup. It's a girl that 3 years ago was crying to me cause she couldn't give her hubs a child (when she was complaining they had only been married 2 months and known each other 3 months)... She ended up pregnant two months later and now has two kids.


----------



## Nicki123

How soon they forget... 
Just because she got her happy ending (after quite a short time!) doesn't mean we all know 100% that we will and it will be hard for us until we have that child in our arms.
Kind of astounded by how useless her advice is and how lacking in empathy she is.... Luckily you have us here to understand how you're feeling!


----------



## ttcmoon

DS - Looks like your friend has no other word in her vocab other than patience.LOL.In 2 months she started crying and now asking you to be patient after 2 losses and 2 years?strange!
Please keep us updated about your hubby's doctor appointment.FX'd.

Mommy - AF may not show at all.Which day it is for you?

AFM - I went to the clinic for scan and found I already ovulated with one follicle.And I had two more one at 18 and one at 14.5.So we did an IUI today and got trigger so I my other follicle ovulates.Tomorrow we are going for another IUI.
The procedure was good.I did spot a bit.But only once.We opted for B2B IUI as we could not do baby dance in last few days.Hubby is having loads of work pressure and he is tensed.Even today he spilled the semen at floor while giving the sample for IUI.Then again the collected it from floor and gave it to them.We did not tell anything to the doctor.All I came to know is the count and motility of the sample was fine.Not very sure about exact numbers though.Will come to know after tomorrows IUI.
My doctor was not happy with my linin.It is 8.5 but not perfect tri layer.It is kind of patchy.That does not nullify my chance but reduces a bit.All total it did not went very well with bad linin,spilled and recollected semen sample 
Keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## wookie130

DS, how frustrating. Honestly, I do think that when it comes to baby-stuff, the best intentions of people often get in the way of common sense, and their words end up hurting, rather than helping. In any case, I'm sorry to hear things have been such a struggle for you. The best encouragement I can give you, is just to let you know that many of us on this thread have been in a similar boat, and have gone on to have their rainbow babies. Like many things in life, there are no guarantees, and the longer you struggle, the less hope you begin to have...but we're here for you, and hopefully we can help hold you up while you continue on your journey to having a child. :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

ttcmoon said:


> AFM - I went to the clinic for scan and found I already ovulated with one follicle.And I had two more one at 18 and one at 14.5.So we did an IUI today and got trigger so I my other follicle ovulates.Tomorrow we are going for another IUI.
> The procedure was good.I did spot a bit.But only once.We opted for B2B IUI as we could not do baby dance in last few days.Hubby is having loads of work pressure and he is tensed.Even today he spilled the semen at floor while giving the sample for IUI.Then again the collected it from floor and gave it to them.We did not tell anything to the doctor.All I came to know is the count and motility of the sample was fine.Not very sure about exact numbers though.Will come to know after tomorrows IUI.
> My doctor was not happy with my linin.It is 8.5 but not perfect tri layer.It is kind of patchy.That does not nullify my chance but reduces a bit.All total it did not went very well with bad linin,spilled and recollected semen sample
> Keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Just wanted to give you a bit of hope ttcmoon. 
When my DH and I underwent fertility testing, it was discovered that DH had a very low sorry count (7 million) and my lining was very thin (4mm)
We were basically told it was virtually impossible for us to have a natural pregnancy and for me to carry it. 18 months later, I have a naturally conceived precious little boy. 

Please don't give up even when you think the odds are stacked against you. 

:hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

ttcmoon said:


> DS - Looks like your friend has no other word in her vocab other than patience.LOL.In 2 months she started crying and now asking you to be patient after 2 losses and 2 years?strange!
> Please keep us updated about your hubby's doctor appointment.FX'd.
> 
> Mommy - AF may not show at all.Which day it is for you?
> 
> AFM - I went to the clinic for scan and found I already ovulated with one follicle.And I had two more one at 18 and one at 14.5.So we did an IUI today and got trigger so I my other follicle ovulates.Tomorrow we are going for another IUI.
> The procedure was good.I did spot a bit.But only once.We opted for B2B IUI as we could not do baby dance in last few days.Hubby is having loads of work pressure and he is tensed.Even today he spilled the semen at floor while giving the sample for IUI.Then again the collected it from floor and gave it to them.We did not tell anything to the doctor.All I came to know is the count and motility of the sample was fine.Not very sure about exact numbers though.Will come to know after tomorrows IUI.
> My doctor was not happy with my linin.It is 8.5 but not perfect tri layer.It is kind of patchy.That does not nullify my chance but reduces a bit.All total it did not went very well with bad linin,spilled and recollected semen sample
> Keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Thanks moon! And I have to say actually when aww when you said your DH is stressed and dropped the cup. When my DH got his semen analysis it was so awkward and uncomfortable for him (the nurse stood RIGHT outside the bathroom door) he could only get out a water bottle cap full of semen. I'm hoping your IUI goes well!! :D

Btw, what's it like getting one? When my DH asked me what I wanted for my BDay (in November) I told him if we weren't pregnant by then I wanted a round of IUI lol



wookie130 said:


> DS, how frustrating. Honestly, I do think that when it comes to baby-stuff, the best intentions of people often get in the way of common sense, and their words end up hurting, rather than helping. In any case, I'm sorry to hear things have been such a struggle for you. The best encouragement I can give you, is just to let you know that many of us on this thread have been in a similar boat, and have gone on to have their rainbow babies. Like many things in life, there are no guarantees, and the longer you struggle, the less hope you begin to have...but we're here for you, and hopefully we can help hold you up while you continue on your journey to having a child. :hugs:

Thanks ^_^ it is nice to have people to talk to about allllll this stuff that goes with TTC and they understand. When I try to explain to hubs about temp spikes and pink cm he's like nope, to much information and I'm confused... I don't need to know HOW it works, just that it did.



NewToAllThis said:


> Just wanted to give you a bit of hope ttcmoon.
> When my DH and I underwent fertility testing, it was discovered that DH had a very low sorry count (7 million) and my lining was very thin (4mm)
> We were basically told it was virtually impossible for us to have a natural pregnancy and for me to carry it. 18 months later, I have a naturally conceived precious little boy.
> 
> Please don't give up even when you think the odds are stacked against you.
> 
> :hugs:

Is 7 million not much? They didn't give USA exact number when they did my DH's they just said the seminal fluid was to thick for them to move properly... Which is why I put him on FertilAid this past cycle.


----------



## NewToAllThis

DSemcho said:


> ttcmoon said:
> 
> 
> DS - Looks like your friend has no other word in her vocab other than patience.LOL.In 2 months she started crying and now asking you to be patient after 2 losses and 2 years?strange!
> Please keep us updated about your hubby's doctor appointment.FX'd.
> 
> Mommy - AF may not show at all.Which day it is for you?
> 
> AFM - I went to the clinic for scan and found I already ovulated with one follicle.And I had two more one at 18 and one at 14.5.So we did an IUI today and got trigger so I my other follicle ovulates.Tomorrow we are going for another IUI.
> The procedure was good.I did spot a bit.But only once.We opted for B2B IUI as we could not do baby dance in last few days.Hubby is having loads of work pressure and he is tensed.Even today he spilled the semen at floor while giving the sample for IUI.Then again the collected it from floor and gave it to them.We did not tell anything to the doctor.All I came to know is the count and motility of the sample was fine.Not very sure about exact numbers though.Will come to know after tomorrows IUI.
> My doctor was not happy with my linin.It is 8.5 but not perfect tri layer.It is kind of patchy.That does not nullify my chance but reduces a bit.All total it did not went very well with bad linin,spilled and recollected semen sample
> Keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks moon! And I have to say actually when aww when you said your DH is stressed and dropped the cup. When my DH got his semen analysis it was so awkward and uncomfortable for him (the nurse stood RIGHT outside the bathroom door) he could only get out a water bottle cap full of semen. I'm hoping your IUI goes well!! :D
> 
> Btw, what's it like getting one? When my DH asked me what I wanted for my BDay (in November) I told him if we weren't pregnant by then I wanted a round of IUI lol
> 
> 
> 
> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> DS, how frustrating. Honestly, I do think that when it comes to baby-stuff, the best intentions of people often get in the way of common sense, and their words end up hurting, rather than helping. In any case, I'm sorry to hear things have been such a struggle for you. The best encouragement I can give you, is just to let you know that many of us on this thread have been in a similar boat, and have gone on to have their rainbow babies. Like many things in life, there are no guarantees, and the longer you struggle, the less hope you begin to have...but we're here for you, and hopefully we can help hold you up while you continue on your journey to having a child. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ^_^ it is nice to have people to talk to about allllll this stuff that goes with TTC and they understand. When I try to explain to hubs about temp spikes and pink cm he's like nope, to much information and I'm confused... I don't need to know HOW it works, just that it did.
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give you a bit of hope ttcmoon.
> When my DH and I underwent fertility testing, it was discovered that DH had a very low sorry count (7 million) and my lining was very thin (4mm)
> We were basically told it was virtually impossible for us to have a natural pregnancy and for me to carry it. 18 months later, I have a naturally conceived precious little boy.
> 
> Please don't give up even when you think the odds are stacked against you.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Is 7 million not much? They didn't give USA exact number when they did my DH's they just said the seminal fluid was to thick for them to move properly... Which is why I put him on FertilAid this past cycle.Click to expand...

Apparently 7 million isn't many. Anything over 20 million is considered 'normal' but I know people on here who have had tests and DH's count has been 40 million plus - so put like that, 7 million sounds like nothing!

I put DH on Wellman Conception and when he was tested again, his count had raised to 9.5 million. I've heard good things about Fertilaid but not really available in the UK.


----------



## DSemcho

Well yay! We also used PreSeed this cycle, I didn't even have ANY CM this cycle...... I think I'm definitely not going to use EPO this next cycle... And gonna try to keep BD from being awkward... 

Oh and I had a hard sharp twinge about 10 minutes ago :D


----------



## ttcmoon

DS- IUI is not bad :) Specially ppl like us who get tensed over timing and can't perform its good for them.I never had a BFP on IUI though.But as it bypasses cervix and sperms are washed with good motility and count.There is a hope.It would be an apt gift.But I wish you get pregnant before that :) 

Newto - Thanks for infusing some home.My hubby has got morphological issue.His post wash count is generally around 40mil or so.I too had my both pregnancies naturally.But nothing after that.I just hope this cycle works for me.Thanks for sharing your story :)


----------



## DSemcho

Another mosey question, what is morphology?


----------



## ttcmoon

Sometimes sperm count and motility remains normal, but out of the motile sperms most are morphologically not correct.Some may be having a missing head.Some with double tail.Precisely morphologically incorrect sperms do not look normal appearance wise.Also they generally do not have power to impregnate. 
Morphology should be around 15%.At least 15% of the sperms should be good in shape and size.But we are lacking in this dept.But as his count is well 10% still means quite a few.That is the only hope I have :)


----------



## DSemcho

Ooooohhh ok. They didn't use those terms with me when explaining about DH's issue. He stalled getting the analysis done for 6 months because he thought his boys were fine cause I got pregnant twice. I think he wanted the issue to be me but they couldn't find anything with me anymore... He was sad when he found out it was him... Got SUPER drunk that night.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry your friend is being so not friendish, DS. :( I have one friend IRL that I talk to about this, and she has to have IUIs to get pregnant, so her fertility problems (at least for now) are worse than mine. Otherwise, we keep it to ourselves. Our family is nominally aware that we're trying, but we've made it sound like we're still waiting for the depo to finish leaving my system. Lol.

FX, Moon!


----------



## cruise

DSemcho said:


> Ooooohhh ok. They didn't use those terms with me when explaining about DH's issue. He stalled getting the analysis done for 6 months because he thought his boys were fine cause I got pregnant twice. I think he wanted the issue to be me but they couldn't find anything with me anymore... He was sad when he found out it was him... Got SUPER drunk that night.

Guys are so insecure like that. Who knows how they think. :shrug:

Glad you found the issue. Hope you get your rainbow all the sooner for it.


----------



## DSemcho

My MIL knows we are trying - but she never asks about it which I love that she gives us the space. But I keep her update on certain things - like our upcoming appointment. My DH said if we do get pregnant we can't announce it until 12/14 weeks because his mom will be more excited than I will lol. She wants a granddaughter - she already has a grandson... But honestly I think it'll be a boy. My DH's family has boys (his mom had two, his brother has one and his father's siblings were all boys)... And my mom's side is girls (my maternal gma had two girls, my mom had two girls and my sister has two girls).


----------



## Nicki123

You ladies are all very informative, lots of sperm knowledge!


----------



## Bibliophile

How's everyone doing?

Just so much waiting here. Won't be testing early, so another week to go.


----------



## DSemcho

Not much here. Mild dull constant ache on right side. Temps staying above 98 for past few days. OvuFriend says I ovulated the day I thought I did. Two days til I take my first test.


----------



## Nicki123

I am going to start testing tomorrow :) 9dpo which I know is early but I have a pack of ics so why not ey. DS you'll be the day after me. Good luck anyone else testing soon!


----------



## Bibliophile

Yay stick porn! :)


----------



## DSemcho

Omg hahahaah.

Temps are falling, but only 9DPO so I'm hoping for a spike tomorrow. Oh and now I need to add a TMI bit.... My vagina is extremely moist.... I'm normally very dry after O. And my cervix has risen up to where I can't feel the opening... And extremely constipated even though I ate a lot of fiber yesterday..


----------



## Nicki123

Sounding good DS. Why not do a test with me tomorrow :devil:


----------



## DSemcho

I'm considering it. But if I implanted last night today then I won't get a positive yet pol


----------



## Bibliophile

Oh, Nicki, you're evil! Lol.


----------



## mommylov

:dust: to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Had this yesterday

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/d541b353-d79b-45e3-a2bf-fc048c76896c_zpsbe87690a.jpg

Then when I tested after a 4 hour hold before bed (at 9am) I had this. :(

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/2d26ff61-6602-4c2a-90ef-db14476fd6a1_zps9a4e10b6.jpg


----------



## Nicki123

I 'think' I see sthg in the top pic DS...
Not sure what to make of it. are you going to test again?


----------



## DSemcho

Yea.... Maybe in the morning.... Or Wednesday morning.


----------



## Bibliophile

I think some tests seem to have a shadow where the test line is, even when the test is negative. There are enough squinters that turn into negatives later on. ;) Still really early though!


----------



## cruise

I see something in both pics but not definite... I'd give it 1 or 2 more days. :)


----------



## DSemcho

You see something on the FRER? Where??


----------



## ttcmoon

DS - Did you test again?I guess it is still early.Give yourself 2 days more. 

TWW for me.Could not time our BD well this time.Hubby was too stressed to do anything.We did double IUI (thursday and friday).I just hope that works.Had 2 mature eggs (19mm) and one mid size (15mm).And linin was 1cm.But doc was not happy with the linin as it was not tri layer.it is kind of patchy.
I had a great time this weekend.Celebrated Dussera Festival!FX'ed for myself.

How all ladies are doing?


----------



## cruise

DSemcho said:


> You see something on the FRER? Where??

Don't take me seriously; I see something, but I have "line eye." FRERs are bad with squinters.


----------



## DSemcho

Hah. I got a thin line on a blue. But I'm 08% sure it's a evap.
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps181051b4.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps48d06672.jpg


----------



## Bibliophile

I don't really see anything there. :( But give it a few more days. Still early.

I am ready for Saturday. Trying to be realistic about this cycle, but still feeling hopeful- and I don't want to! Ready to know and move on. Hubby will be home for all the good days next month, so we should have a good shot.


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi ladies, hope you are all well today.

Ntat, beautiful pics of Hugo! He is gorgeous and look where you are after being told such bleak news.

Beach, how are you? And Wookie?

Good luck and :dust: to everyone coming up to testing and in the 2ww. DS I saw a faint line in your v first pic, I hope to see a darker 2nd one v soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh and the 'patience' advice....tell her to do one! It's up there with 'just relax and it'll happen....' Urgh, as helpful as a chocolate teapot!! Grrr


----------



## DSemcho

I was considering starting a TTC/MC/LTTC BnB Vlog on YouTube. But I would want it to be a group thing (at least 3 or 4 people). We could even start a thread for it where people would ask questions and such... Anyone up for it?


----------



## Bibliophile

Sounds like a fun idea. :) I need to keep my anonymity for the time being, though. 

Two more days and this cycle is DONE. I'm so ready for it. This week was my brother's 5th birthday and the anniversary of what was my first due date- they would have been almost twins. So it's been a crappy week.


----------



## BeachChica

Soop - Happy 36 weeks!! :yipee: You're almost there, how are you feeling? 

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone in their TWW.

Had my 16 week appointment last week. Everything is looking good. I can't believe I've actually made it this far. PALs definitely takes some of the excitement out of it but still trying to keep a PMA that things will work out.


----------



## Nicki123

Beach - lovely to hear such great news from you. Sl
And Soop to! OMG it's nearly time :)
soooo happy for both


----------



## DSemcho

What is PAL and PMA?


----------



## NewToAllThis

DSemcho said:


> What is PAL and PMA?

PAL = pregnancy after loss. PMA = positive mental attitude. 

:flower:


----------



## ttcmoon

Beach - I am sure you will carry this baby to full term!It must be so exciting :) FX'd.

Soop - You are almost there!!!Great going.

I am so happy for both of you.

DS- did you test again?

Nickie - How are your studies going on?and how are you doing?


----------



## DSemcho

NewToAllThis said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> What is PAL and PMA?
> 
> PAL = pregnancy after loss. PMA = positive mental attitude.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

OOH okay! Thanks!!! I thought I had most of the acronyms down but I guess not lol.



ttcmoon said:


> Beach - I am sure you will carry this baby to full term!It must be so exciting :) FX'd.
> 
> Soop - You are almost there!!!Great going.
> 
> I am so happy for both of you.
> 
> DS- did you test again?
> 
> Nickie - How are your studies going on?and how are you doing?

Not yet... Trust me I want to BADLY cause AF is due the day after tomorrow... But I'm waiting for my Wondfo's to come in because I always test one of them with each new batch anyways. I hope they come in today.


----------



## ttcmoon

DS - All the best :) We are eager to hear the good news!


----------



## Nicki123

Fx DS 

Hi ttcmoon :wave: I'm good thanks, studies are going well, just some work drama to contend with at the mo. AF arrived today so onwards to the next cycle. How are you?


----------



## ttcmoon

Nicki - Sorry to know about the AF.But its a new start of a fresh cycle.FX'd.Are you going to try on your own?or planning to have an assisted cycle.
What do you study.Sorry I forgot.is it full time?

Its 6DPIUI for me but no symptoms yet.We did B2B IUI in this cycle as we did not get much time to try ourselves.Going to test on 27th.


----------



## DSemcho

Did you do a trigger shot or no? I don't know much about IUI as we are just now getting to that point, but we might try it in November (I told DH I want a round of IUI for my birthday lol)


----------



## DSemcho

I'm pretty sure my FRER is mocking me...

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps4fb4c07c.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zpsc242298d.jpg
The 'full' feeling down in my uterus isn't helping any, or the small cramps today =/

Here is zoomed in... And changed the contrast slightly so the pink is brighter.

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/81e17519-001a-4f0d-830c-38c4773989ad_zps14415196.jpg

Slightly better

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/a66890c0-a333-4ee5-8800-cc9927d92dec_zpsd1357e76.jpg


----------



## cruise

Every "real" squinter I've had on a FRER became darker & pinker quickly, like within 12-24 hours. Good luck!


----------



## DSemcho

Is there a squinter? I see nothing but that dot/speck thing


----------



## Bibliophile

I don't see anything. :( That dot doesn't look like it's where the test line is, so I'd ignore it.


----------



## DSemcho

I am ignoring it, it's what is mocking me lol. I want a line and I get a random dot.


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol!


----------



## honeyprayer

Hope you get a nice clear dark line soon DS :hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

I do not see anything there DS.But I hope it turns dark soon :)


----------



## DSemcho

I didn't see anything either, nor do I on the FRER I took this AM. Was expecting a temp dip cause AF is due today or tomorrow, but my temp was 98. What ya'll think?


----------



## cruise

DSemcho said:


> I didn't see anything either, nor do I on the FRER I took this AM. Was expecting a temp dip cause AF is due today or tomorrow, but my temp was 98. What ya'll think?

No idea. The ladies over at Two Week Wait live and breathe this kind of analysis!


----------



## DSemcho

I'm a TWW lady lolol


----------



## Espero

Hi ladies, can I sidle on in here?

Hubs and I have had three losses now, two of which were MMCs. :cry:

Still very hopeful - have thyroxine, baby aspirin, Metformin and private health cover this time around, which we didn't have before. :dance:

Still trying for number one. We have a beautiful four year old God-daughter who somehow makes this easier and harder at the same time - our first would have been her age by now. 

Good luck to everybody!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Espero. Sorry to see you here but welcome.


On to cycle 5... Hubby wants this to be it because we'd be conceiving on (ish) Halloween. Lol. Not going into this one with much hope.


----------



## DSemcho

Hello Espero!!! Fx'd it's your month!

Biblio that would be awesome!!!!


AFM - My coverline on OvuFriend is 97.65 and AF is due today. Yesterday my temp was 98 so of course I was expecting a temp dip today but NOPE! 98.4!


----------



## DSemcho

So after putting my temp into OvuFriend and Fertility Friend this is the stats they gave me.

OvuFriend: 66/100 and 93% of positive test
FertilityFriend: 84/100 and 90.5% of positive test

Now for a little TMI... Anyone think these are good signs?

Spoiler
Cervix isn't quite as low as it normally would be, but it does feel kind of open. I'm SUPER gassy and it's awful. My boobs don't ache, but they normally do. Also I'm constipated where I normally have diarrhea, and my CM is tacky/sticky and slightly yellow. Also my urine is a bright yellow color for the past few days now, where normally it's only that color when I'm taking a multivitamin. But I haven't been taking vitamin for the past two weeks so it shouldn't be like that.

Anyone have those and get their BFP? I'm hoping to get my Wondfo's today because I saw shadows on both the cassettes I took yesterday.


----------



## Bibliophile

Not sure, DS.

Halloween conception would be nice. But AF arriving a day early has thrown things off, so nothing good there. Hubby had planned his trip that week assuming O would be Friday, so he was going to get home sometime Wednesday. Now that it should be Thursday, we're back to not very good timing. I'm about 1 conversation away from throwing a fit and telling him he just has to work around me this cycle instead of us working around the travel for once.


----------



## DSemcho

What is considered the day of conception? Is it the day you O? Or implantation?


----------



## ttcmoon

Espero - I hope you get your answer soon.Medicines will definitely do a trick.Moreover as you got health coverage now you can opt for better treatment options!yay!!!!

Bibliophile - Sorry to know about your AF.I hope your dream comes true soon.FX.

DS - Did you test again?Any luck?


----------



## DSemcho

Nope. No menses, no BFP... I don't think I'm pregnant because wouldn't I have tested positive by now? Also had a temp jump this AM to 98.9 - my HIGHEST temp this cycle.


----------



## ttcmoon

Which DPO it is for you DS?Sorry I never temp,so I can't help.But temp rise is a good sign.


----------



## DSemcho

Well it's supposed to be 16DPO... But there is a chance that FF and OvuFriend were wrong.. But I'm pretty sure I OV'd on CD20 cause of the sharp stab pain I got that night, and haven't gotten again. But if they were wrong then it could be 14DPO..


----------



## ttcmoon

DS- sometimes for late implanters 14DPO is early.Many ladies do not get positive until after 7th day of AF date.So I would still have some hope.But in 16DPO you should actually get positive.But you are not out until AF shows her face and temp rise is a good sign along with all your symptoms you said.
For me both the times my boob ache was my most prominent symptom, also frequent urination.But freq urination is common before period too.FX for you.


----------



## DSemcho

My boobs aren't sore though :( Normally they hurt a lot now.


----------



## wookie130

To my understanding, the day of conception is when the sperm meets the egg, and the blastocyst begins traveling down the fallopian tube. Not sure that there is any way to pinpoint when this occurs...

:hugs: To the ladies on here. Keep at it, and keep on keepin' on!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wanted to share a couple of the professional pics of Hugo (some of you asked if I was sharing). Hope you don't mind. 


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/DSC_8429_zpsef955642.jpg

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/DSC_8512_zps24f87d70.jpg

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/DSC_8522_zpsaa301855.jpg


----------



## poppygirl05

Hi. I have had 3 mc. Currently 27dpo


----------



## ttcmoon

Welcome Espero.

Any news DS?

I am so sorry for you poppygirl.Its heart breaking to have losses. :hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

NewtoAll - Hugo is so very cute.I just loved him :) lots of love to him.


----------



## DSemcho

NewToAllThis said:


> Wanted to share a couple of the professional pics of Hugo (some of you asked if I was sharing). Hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/DSC_8429_zpsef955642.jpg
> 
> https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/DSC_8512_zps24f87d70.jpg
> 
> https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/DSC_8522_zpsaa301855.jpg

Aww he's adorable!!! :D



ttcmoon said:


> Welcome Espero.
> 
> Any news DS?
> 
> I am so sorry for you poppygirl.Its heart breaking to have losses. :hugs:

No news yet. Found out FertilAid can make you miss your menses for the first 2 - 3 months. So I'm gonna go ahead and call it as out for October. I just wish I could get November started already. Fertility Appointment tomorrow morning (YAY! :happydance:). Maybe they can do something to get it started. My temp today was 98.2 so I'm sure I'm not preggers. =/ Bummer.


----------



## Nicki123

Hugo is beautiful New!

DS I've heard others complain that fertilaid really knocked their cycle out. Hope the fertility appointment goes well.

Sorry for your losses poppygirl :hugs:

Afm, 8dpo, will start peeing on the opks soon...


----------



## DSemcho

Yeah. It's just a consult visit, how much it costs determines what route we take. We're either gonna start fertility treatment or we're gonna stop trying in Feb


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry, DS. :(

Hi, Poppygirl. Sorry to see you here but welcome.

Hugo's so cute!


----------



## ttcmoon

I am sorry DS.

All the best Nicki for PAOS.We are eager to get the good news soon.


----------



## DSemcho

Well we had our appointment today. Unfortunately it didn't go to well... With all the tests, medications, the exam and the price of IVF it's about $4500 and DH said he doesn't want to spend that kinda money on a gamble. So... I guess we're gonna give it until January. But he did say he wants to look into adoption. Which is awesome cause a few months ago he didn't want to at all. I don't even know where to get started with adoption.


----------



## Nicki123

Hey DS. Sorry about the price tag, eek!

I've just started looking into adoption too :thumbup: I'm really excited about it. I am sure it works very differently in every country but here you tend to start by contacting the local authority and going to information meetings. It takes a while so def worth you doing your research and making enquiries now. In the uk they like you to stop ttc before you start going down the adoption route properly but it doesn't hurt to start getting in touch with people now. Good luck in getting your bfp soon and if not good luck with adoption x


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry the appointment didn't go well. But I'm glad your DH is on board with other options now.


----------



## DSemcho

Nicki123 said:


> Hey DS. Sorry about the price tag, eek!
> 
> I've just started looking into adoption too :thumbup: I'm really excited about it. I am sure it works very differently in every country but here you tend to start by contacting the local authority and going to information meetings. It takes a while so def worth you doing your research and making enquiries now. In the uk they like you to stop ttc before you start going down the adoption route properly but it doesn't hurt to start getting in touch with people now. Good luck in getting your bfp soon and if not good luck with adoption x

I honestly don't know where to start. We're a military family stationed overseas so I really am clueless. We have no one local to call.



Bibliophile said:


> Sorry the appointment didn't go well. But I'm glad your DH is on board with other options now.

Thanks :)


----------



## Bibliophile

There's got to be some kind of military department that could at least give you an idea of who to talk to.


----------



## DSemcho

Idk. Honestly I think it's gonna be hard for us to adopt because we'll move every two to four years.


----------



## Bibliophile

Maybe. If you're not insistent on a baby, it might not take that long.


----------



## DSemcho

We're good with NB - 4/5. We'd prefer Caucasian non-disabled. The disabled part is mainly we don't know if we could handle that, and Caucasian is because if we get a NB we might not tell the child until it's older.

Waiting for AF. Having twinges and a good amount of lotiony cm. Temp was 98.3 today. AF 7 - 8 days late.


----------



## marrymelodies

Thanks for the post


----------



## DSemcho

Boobs starting to hurt. Come on AF or BFP!


----------



## ttcmoon

DS - We are also thinking of adoption.Here in India it takes almost 2yrs to get a baby.We too prefer an Indian baby as we are not going to tell her about adoption.I wanted a male child whereas hubby is more inclined towards girl child.But male children are not available for adoption in our centre.We need to go through Govt. procedures and take only from the state we reside in.We are staying in a rented home currently, but cases with better financial background and own home are given more preference.And now we got keys of our new apartment and planning to shift by Jan.So I will be submitting my appointment in Jan.
IVF is costly and we too are wondering whether we really wish to go for an IVF.The cost you mentioned is pretty reasonable.I heard from others costing it around 12K or so.

Nicki - Best of luck for your journey.

AFM - Hi Girls,

Just wanted to update you I tested today and got BFN.This time we did back to back IUI's but no success again.I wanted to get pregnant before my due date (my 2nd mc was in dec last yr).But seems like its just not happening.I wonder whether I would be able to concieve before Dec even!
Don't know why it is not happening.Recurrent MC's along with infertility just taking my life away.I can't help but to think over same matter and cry.Last month I had 4 follicles and 3 this time, linin of 1cm.Looks like its my fate :( 
Sorry for the vent dears.A very selfish post.Thanks for being there when I need most.


----------



## DSemcho

Me and DH were talking last night and I pointed out if we did the IUI first, and theme exuded to do IVF the IVF would only be $3200 instead of $4500 cause we would have already done the spermiogram and HSG. And already paid the exam fee.it he said no, and I pointed out that adoption is expensive to, and he said that we were gonna try til January and then stop all together. We're gonna have a more in depth discussion tonight but idk.


----------



## Nicki123

Ttcmoon - so sorry about the bfn, please don't apologise about venting. We all know that ttc can take its toll and it's so frustrating when you just can't get pg after having done so in the past. Due dates are hard too.

It's so interesting reading about how adoption works differently in each country. In the UK all adopted children have to be told they are adopted right from the start.

DS I'm sorry the costs are so high. I hope you and your DH continue to have more discussions about what to do.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## ttcmoon

Nicki, is adoption costly in UK?How log it takes?

DS - I hope you get your rainbow before Jan.Do not lose hope.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ttcmoon - no adoption doesn't cost anything in the UK as it's all done through the state. They are trying to reduce how long it takes, I think it's about 9 months from first meeting to approval, and then matching with a child varies. It's probably about a year altogether.


----------



## ttcmoon

oh ok...Here also it does not cost but loads of bribes to be given to the social worker and middle men (sitting at Govt offices).The official cost is nominal, just some money towards orphan children welfare.
But it takes 2+yrs here.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Popping in to say hello and see how you are doing! 

NTAT - love the pics of Hugo. 

DS - hope you get your BFP before January! I have everything crossed for you! Maybe your OH will eventually change his mind like he did with adoption. 

Ttcmoon - sorry about the BFN. No apologies here for venting! That's what we're all here for! This is definitely a difficult journey. 

AFM - I am doing well. Had my appointment with the high risk doctor last week. Everything seems to be looking good but he wants to see me back in 4 weeks just to have another look at her heart and then again in 8 weeks to check growth. With my age, apparently there are additional risks :(


----------



## DSemcho

AF showed today! No more limbo! New cycle!!! Yay!


----------



## ttcmoon

beachchica - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you so there won't be any additional risks for you and your small one.I just hope everything goes fine.Enjoy your pregnancy, these are the months we all are waiting for and you have gone through a lot to be here.This one will definitely stick :) March is not far!

DS - Wow!New cycle new hopes.Are you planning IUI or just a natural try?


----------



## DSemcho

Not sure. I asked DH if we could do the spermiogram and HSG when I get paid, that I'd pay for it all, and he flipped. Said he was tired of me talking about kids, and him having to take the vitamins and tired of me waking him up in the morning when I take my temp (which I don't talk to him when I do or lean over him). And we fought for like 15 minutes. Then at the end I told him that I just wanted to so those two tests so we could figure out where we were right now and that he was the one that started fighting cause I was just talking and he started yelling. I went to my room and cried for like 20 minutes and then came out and he apologized and said we could do it all but we'd have to save.

So I'm sure I'm doing the HSG this coming week, idk if DH is doing the spermiogram or not. I think this cycle is gonna be natural, but him taking FertilAid and MotilityBoost and us using PreSeed.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry for the BFN, Moon. Vent as needed. :)

Hugs, DS.

Nothing new here. If it was an option, I think I'd definitely forget all this crap and go straight for adoption. Lol. Not feeling this at all.


----------



## ttcmoon

Thanks for the support bibliophile.I too feel the same.Not sure why we are the unlucky few.Adoption is a great option.You can be a mom in either way :) But it takes too long here


----------



## Bibliophile

It would take a while here, too. And we're planning on not being in this area any longer than we need to be, so we would have to decide to stay here (not happening!) or wait until we move, anyway. So for now, we're just going to keep trying. But I won't do IUI or IVF or anything. Just a personal choice. :)


----------



## DSemcho

Aww I hope y'all get your bundles soon!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry you've had a tough day DS. I'm glad your DH apologised. It not fair that we have to go through all this and that the stresses and choices can cause conflict between partners.


----------



## DSemcho

Yeah, we seem to have come to an agreement :D


----------



## honeyprayer

Hi ladies :hugs:

Had our 20w scan today and found out we're team pink :cloud9: 

But also got bad news :cry: My cervix is short so I've been put on strict bed rest and also on prometrium. I'm very scared about this but will try to take it day by day. It was so difficult to hear after baby looked so great. I love her so much already :( I just hope I can keep her in there for as long as possible. I'm going to be seen by the high risk assessment unit at the hospital here, so I'm glad I'll at least be under good care. 

I hope all of you are doing well :flower:


----------



## Bibliophile

Congratulations! Sorry about the bed rest. That would be so difficult!


----------



## DSemcho

How long is the bed rest?? Good time to take up crocheting or knitting lol.


AFM - me and DH had a long talk/fight and agreed one round of IUI and possibly one round of IVF. Got my menses on Sunday finally, so I'll be doing my HSG on Friday or Saturday and DH agreed to do the spermiogram.


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: ladies...thought I'd come and see how everyone's getting on :flower:

Welcome to the new ladies and sorry you find yourselves here. Such a crappy place to be but you're with others in the same position so not alone and you get the total understanding and support to help you carry on :hugs:

Nicki....:dust: for you as always :hugs:

DS...glad you're out of limbo and a new cycle which means a new hope. This is such a trying time for relationships and unfortunately the men seem to think we stress too much over it all. Hang in there :hugs:

Ttcmoon...sorry your B2B IUI's didn't work...very frustrating especially when you want to be pregnant and with a due date approaching its incredibly hard. Hugs and :dust:

Biblio...sending you :dust: for this cycle too

Beach....congrats on :pink: and yeah..gotta love the older risk factor after everything you've been through eh? Any names yet?

NTAT...Hugo is so beautiful...I'm on countdown for munches :happydance:

Honey...congrats on :pink: and sorry they found your cervix short but bedrest it is and will be worth it :hugs:

Soop...any news?

Don't know if any of you remember Hur75 who had lots of bleeds in the first tri? Well she gave birth to her boy at 24 weeks on Viability day. As far as I know from her posts, he's fighting hard. Please spare some thoughts for him and her family :flower:

I know I've missed people I'm sorry but I do like to lurk in here :blush:

AFM...all fine with my rainbow and rainbow that's cooking so far :thumbup:

Love, :hugs: :dust: and whatever's

Xxx


----------



## cruise

honeyprayer said:


> Hi ladies :hugs:
> 
> Had our 20w scan today and found out we're team pink :cloud9:
> 
> But also got bad news :cry: My cervix is short so I've been put on strict bed rest and also on prometrium. I'm very scared about this but will try to take it day by day. It was so difficult to hear after baby looked so great. I love her so much already :( I just hope I can keep her in there for as long as possible. I'm going to be seen by the high risk assessment unit at the hospital here, so I'm glad I'll at least be under good care.
> 
> I hope all of you are doing well :flower:

:hugs:

Congratulations on team pink and on having a healthy embryo. It's awful to be on bed rest! 

But it's all worth it. This will be your special little girl. :flower:


----------



## Bibliophile

Glad everything's going well, Honey.

Thanks for the dust! Starting to feel hopeful for this one, which I hate. I like staying level with my hopes all month! But had some gigantic EWCM yesterday, which I never have.


----------



## Nicki123

Hey honey, congrats on team pink!
Sorry about the short cervix, I really hope bed rest does the trick for you and little miss stays put for a while.

Never, lovely to hear from you as always. I will send positive vibes the way or Hur75 :hugs: I see you've just passed V day too, congrats! Hope all is going well x


----------



## DSemcho

V Day?


----------



## Neversaynever

DSemcho said:


> V Day?

Means viability :flower: if baby were to come at 24 weeks they will do all they can to help. A day earlier and they won't give any medical assistance as they believe before 24 weeks there isn't much chance of survival. 

XxX


----------



## DSemcho

Aw :( That's sad.


----------



## Neversaynever

DSemcho said:


> Aw :( That's sad.

I know which is why it's such an important milestone :thumbup:

XxZ


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hope you're all well. Finally got round to my birth story if anyone is interested in having a read. Put it in a spoiler just in case you don't want to. 


Spoiler
Birth story

As you all know, I was admitted to be induced on Monday 9th September. When I arrived on the ward, I was taken to the induction of labour suite and hooked up to the monitor to check baby and to check for any tightening's etc.
Once that was completed, I had the first pessary inserted - this was at 9.45am. I was then told to wait for 6 hours. Nothing much happened during those six hours, we walked the length and breadth of the hospital several times, I visite my friend who works in the cash office in the hospital, we had lunch. Back to the hospital bed to be monitored ahead of the second pessary. All fine.

Went to be examined and for the second pessary to be inserted and the midwife accidentally broke my waters - and there it was.... meconium! She said I was 1-2cm dilated and she could get a finger inside.
Gone was my extra six hours to go into labour on my own. Gone was my option to stay mobile and have a bath and bounce on my ball.

I was informed I would need to go straight down to the delivery suite and be constantly monitored. This was 5pm.

We made our way down and I was shown into room 7 - that room will haunt me forever.

I was hooked up to the drip and it was started off slowly, they cranked it up every half an hour until I was having regular contractions. I pretty much asked for an epidural straight away as was warned that the artificial induced labour would be more painful and I knew that I didn't want pethidine or diamorphine.

I was pretty comfortable to begin with, just a period pain feeling, and was happily chatting away to the midwives.
The anaesthetist was in theatre so had to wait for him to be finished so I definitely felt regular contractions before the epi was put in. It made me itch like mad though, it was awful. Skin felt cold to the touch and sooo itchy.

I was quite chilled at this point and even let Darren go and meet my cousins husband in the pub over the road for a drink and something to eat. This must have been around 8 / 9 o'clock. Darren returned after about an hour and a half and I was examined 4 hours after the drip was started - this was 1am. I was gutted that I was still 1-2cm. They cranked the drip up more and I was left for another 4 hours.

It was at this point that I started to feel the contractions again despite having regular top ups. I mentioned it to them but didn't make a huge fuss as its not in my nature but I was becoming increasingly uncomfortable.

They continued to top it up, but at some point it was forgotten and I was in agony by the time they topped it up again. I had been asking and asking, but as they has been nipping in and out of the room, it hadn't happened. It was sheer agony by the time it was eventually topped up and took a while to take effect.

I was complaining that it was only covering a small strip on my left side and that I was feeling a huge amount of pain on my right side. They had me turn on my side to try and get the liquid to roll into the part that was still hurting - it didn't work. I was puffing away on the gas & air and was kind of zoned out on that, assuming that the pain I was feeling was normal.

I was again examined at 5am and was 5cm - I was ecstatic, progress at last!

The next four hours passed in a blur of pain and gas & air. When they examined me at 9am, I was 9cm. I'm not sure at what point all hell broke loose, but I just remember them saying 'braddy' and pressing a button on the wall and suddenly there were like 15 people in the room and they were struggling to find a heartbeat. I was in sheer agony and couldn't let go of the g&a, but looking up at Darren, I've never seen the colour drain from someone's face so quickly. It seemed like a lifetime until they said 'Its come back up again'. I now know that that was Bradycardia, where the heartrate dips below 60. This happened a couple of times and Darren was starting to lose his patience with them and asking why I hadn't been sent for a ceasarian. They said they 'thought' that he kept gripping the cord and that's why the heartrate was dipping.

After this, they struggled to keep tabs on the heartrate so informed me they wanted to put a clip on his head. I wasn't fussed on them hurting him, but knew that it was for the best.

I was then again examined at 1pm and was gutted to realise I was still 9cm. They informed me that sometimes the last cm gets stuck around the babys head so they would attempt to remove it manually. This was extremely painful. :sick:

Once this was done though, I was finally 10cm. I think they made me wait a while before pushing but my memory is a bit hazy.

Getting to 10cm is where the real 'fun' started.

They got me to change positions due to me complaining that the epi wasn't effective on more than half of my tummy and back - this is when one of the midwives noticed that the bed underneath me was soaking wet.... my epidural had fallen out and all the top ups had just been pouring down my back and on to the bed!!!

Darren was furious, I've never seen him that angry and upset. So I had done most of my labour, up to 10cm and including manual removal of the last cm on gas and air alone. No wonder I was in agony.

They called the anaesthetist and he gave me two options - pethidine or another epidural. I opted for the latter, even though I was warned that they may not be able to do it due to me not being able to sit still. I had to promise that I would sit still to enable them to be able to do it. I was determined. Have never been so determined in all my life.
I had to perch on the end of the bed holding a pillow whilst he inserted it. He was quite rough and nasty with me, as when asked to arch my back like a cat, I couldn't - as I couldn't even remember what a cat looked like at this stage, never mind how to arch my back like one!

Anyway, I sat still and he put the new one in. It took a good 20 minutes to start taking effect, but when it did... omg, it was amazing. I hadn't realised just how much pain I had been in.

At this point I was ready to push. I can't remember if they made me wait before pushing, that part is a bit hazy. I started pushing eventually and I have never felt pressure like it in my bottom, it was awful and even after doing contractions with no epi, I would say this pressure was worse. I remember just saying over and over "I can't do it anymore, I can't do it anymore"

They just kept telling me to keep pushing. I changed position and leant over the head of the bed on my knees but had to move as my legs and feet were so swollen that Darren said they went purple.

After over an hour of pushing, they wanted to re examine me as I wasn't making any progress. 

They examined me and I was informed that he had moved his head and that I would not be able to push him out on my own. It was at this point, I think that Hugo started to get distressed.

I just remember people appearing from nowhere, the doctor telling me that I would have to be prepared for a ceasarian but would need a general anaesthetic due to the epi not being effective enough and the fact that she thought I didn't have the strength to push any longer.

I was like "no way, I've not done 24 hours of incredibly painful labour to miss out on the birth of my child"

She said that she would be able to rotate his head and deliver him by forceps but he needed to come out now and she again warned me that if we went down that route, that I would have to focus and have the strength and the energy to push him out whilst she guided his head with the forceps. I honestly don't know where I got the strength and determination through the pain after 24 hours of no sleep or food but I just kept focussing on the fact that I was minutes away from meeting my rainbow after all that time.

As Hugo needed to come out asap, it was agreed they would do it in the delivery room rather than move me to the theatre so the bed suddenly got converted into some contraption with stirrups and I was prepared for the procedure.

I noticed that they got the baby resuscitation area ready and panicked that I was going to lose him. It all happened in a blur from then on - the doctor performed an episiotomy and inserted the forceps. I pushed and pushed and pushed. Nothing seemed to be happening. At the point where I was thinking that I could do no more, Darren said and I will remember this forever... "keep going, I can see his head"
I could have cried, but it gave me the strength to push like I've never pushed before and suddenly Hugo was born. :cloud9:

He was placed on my tummy while they clamped and cut the cord and I will never forget that moment, seeing a baby that I had carried for nine months and wanted for years. Darren didn't get to cut the cord due to Hugo being distressed. He was groaning a lot and covered in gunk. They cleaned him off and then whisked him to the resuscitation area, but I knew he was ok as I heard him cry - music to my ears.

After they had checked him over, he was brought to me and placed on my chest. I cried. Darren was just in awe.

I quickly began to feel poorly though and had to ask Darren to take him as I thought I was going to drop him as I was shaking and so tired that I kept dropping off. I kept opening my eyes and seeing Darren holding his child - it is something I have waited years to see :cry:

At this point, the doctor was getting ready to remove the placenta. They wouldn't give me the usual injection as my blood pressure had been raised during labour so I was put back on the synctocin drip. It quickly became apparent that my placenta would not come out. The doctor pulled and pulled and nothing. It took a good while and a lot of tugging but it came out eventually. After that the bleeding would not stop and I nearly had to go to theatre. I lost 2 litres of blood in total.

It was at this point that they dropped the bombshell that Hugo was poorly and was being taken to neonatal as he had a temperature and was quite bruised from the delivery. I was heartbroken but knew that he was going to the right place. They told me Darren could go and see him once they'd got him settled.

I was immobile as had a catheter in and was hooked up to an IV drip. I also had a temperature of 39.4 and they were quite concerned about me. I could not shaking and was freezing cold but they kept putting a fan on me and I kept pleading with them to turn it off. They did my observations every hour. No one came to take Darren to the neonatal unit so he eventually went home for a sleep as he was exhausted. They brought me a photo of him and I stared at it all night and didn't sleep a wink. I stayed on delivery suite as I was so poorly and they wanted one on one care for me.

On seeing Hugo the next morning, he had a feeding tube in, had had a lumbar puncture, had a canula in his little arm and I was also informed he had Erb's Palsy, caused from nerves being damaged as he was pulled out with the forceps. I was devastated, he had paralysis on the left side of his face and a weakness in his left arm. I held him but ended up asking them to take him off me as he was crying out in pain being held. I also tried to breastfeed but he was in such pain that I got so distressed that I could not do it. 

He spent two days in the unit and eventually came up to me on the ward on the 12th, but we spent a full week in hospital due to his infection.

I had numerous issues with my medication being calculated wrong, not being given my antibiotics on time (was supposed to be on 3 per day it turns out but I was very rarely given 3 a day). I was on tinzaparin injections but they calculated the dose wrong so I only ever got half what I was supposed to (this only came to light when I was leaving hospital).

The worst thing that happened was that Hugo was on 4 hourly observations for the entire week. Some of which I slept through in the night, but one particular night I was awake lying there in the dark and when the nurse came in, I closed my eyes as wasn't in the mood for a chat. She took his chart and disappeared with it, returning a couple of minutes later, replaced it and left. I made a mental note to check it in the morning. When I did, she had falsified the figures.... not checking Hugo at all. I reported her, but to this day don't know what happened over it. I spoke to the Ward Manager before I left who was aware of my entire 'experience' and she has invited me back to go through my notes as she could tell how traumatised I was over the whole experience. I am going to request a copy of my notes as I want to see for myself what went on.

I think I will leave the birth story there. I'm sure I have missed some out as the body is an amazing thing and helps you to forget a traumatic event - something I am very glad of.

The most important thing is that my rainbow is here, he is perfect and I love him dearly... and if I had to do it again tomorrow for him, I would :cloud9:


----------



## DSemcho

Spoiler


----------



## NewToAllThis

DSemcho said:


> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 692407

Aww gorgeous furbabies. I have a furbaby too. 


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/7D96D05F-E891-4F67-A250-DDA1707C570E-1628-0000021DEB5C014E_zpse5ad445c.jpg


----------



## Neversaynever

Love the fur baby pics <3

XxX


----------



## DSemcho

I had my HSG done and they said my right tube was blocked again and they had problems getting the dye through my left tube. It hurt so much more than it did when I had it done in February this year, and my right tube was blocked then to... So... Idk. DH doesn't want to do IVF, and if my stuff is blocked IUI seems stupid and pointless. I'm so disappointed and sad right now I even called out of work because of the cramps and I can't stop crying.


----------



## Bibliophile

So sorry. :(


----------



## monro84

NTAT--wow what a story so sorry you had such a traumatic experience :hugs: 

Hello to the new ladies your in a good place.


----------



## cruise

DSemcho said:


> I had my HSG done and they said my right tube was blocked again and they had problems getting the dye through my left tube. It hurt so much more than it did when I had it done in February this year, and my right tube was blocked then to... So... Idk. DH doesn't want to do IVF, and if my stuff is blocked IUI seems stupid and pointless. I'm so disappointed and sad right now I even called out of work because of the cramps and I can't stop crying.

I'm so sorry. :nope:


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm so sorry DSemcho, why does DH not want to do IVF?

What is causing your tubes to block? (Sorry this is an area I don't know much about)
Is it feasible to unblock them again?

:hugs:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi everyone, DS I'm so sorry to hear about your blockage, I'm like Ntat I don't know too much, can they unblock? I'm sorry that it also seems like you and dh agree and he then goes back on the IVF decision, I hope you can get whatever treatment you need to get your rainbow xxx

Honey and Beach, congrats on team pinks! Exciting, how are you Beach and Honey, how's the bed rest? Are you allowed to get up for anything at all? 

Nicki, Monro, Mommy, ttcmoon, everyone how are you?

Never lovely to hear from you and it is great to see how you have progressed. All the best wishes to your friend, gosh that's so scary to have to deliver a 24wk old. Fight little one xxx 

Ntat, I was in tears reading your story. Firstly you did AMAZINGLY well, with all the shit that got thrown at you. Well done for resisting the general c section, well done for dealing with your pain with the poorly administered epi. Were you induced in the first place due to passing your dd or another reason? I hate to hear how many points your were let down by your 'care givers' and that nurse who didn't check Hugo is appalling. You were so strong to push for all you were worth when you had been through so much. You ought to be so proud of yourself and I'm so pleased Hugo is doing so well now, bless him. Xxx

Afm....I've been back and forth from the hospital a couple of times this week. I've felt quite wet and leaky down there, still am...like watery. They checked for hind waters on Thurs at 6.30am, said it wasn't but took a swab. I'm hoping to hear the firm result on Mon. Also I wasn't 100% on the amount of movement I was feeling, so I've been hooked up to the monitors a couple of times and all fine. I've tried to take it easy the last couple of days, I was walking about quite a lot before and I'm wondering if I wasn't noticing some movements at times. So I'm pretty much waiting it out this weekend to see what's going on. Was quite scary on Thurs as they were talking about inducing me and I'm really not keen if we can help it! Will keep you updated xxx


----------



## DSemcho

NewToAllThis said:


> I'm so sorry DSemcho, why does DH not want to do IVF?
> 
> What is causing your tubes to block? (Sorry this is an area I don't know much about)
> Is it feasible to unblock them again?
> 
> :hugs:

The doctor didn't attempt to unblock and idk what he wants to do. They can unblock it we are paying for this out of pocket. He didn't tell me a lot cause he speaks little English. From my research PID can, STDs and are Endo. I had two occurances of PID in early 2011. Never had a STD, and idk if I have Endo.



Sooperhans said:


> Hi everyone, DS I'm so sorry to hear about your blockage, I'm like Ntat I don't know too much, can they unblock? I'm sorry that it also seems like you and dh agree and he then goes back on the IVF decision, I hope you can get whatever treatment you need to get your rainbow xxx
> 
> Honey and Beach, congrats on team pinks! Exciting, how are you Beach and Honey, how's the bed rest? Are you allowed to get up for anything at all?
> 
> Nicki, Monro, Mommy, ttcmoon, everyone how are you?
> 
> Never lovely to hear from you and it is great to see how you have progressed. All the best wishes to your friend, gosh that's so scary to have to deliver a 24wk old. Fight little one xxx
> 
> Ntat, I was in tears reading your story. Firstly you did AMAZINGLY well, with all the shit that got thrown at you. Well done for resisting the general c section, well done for dealing with your pain with the poorly administered epi. Were you induced in the first place due to passing your dd or another reason? I hate to hear how many points your were let down by your 'care givers' and that nurse who didn't check Hugo is appalling. You were so strong to push for all you were worth when you had been through so much. You ought to be so proud of yourself and I'm so pleased Hugo is doing so well now, bless him. Xxx
> 
> Afm....I've been back and forth from the hospital a couple of times this week. I've felt quite wet and leaky down there, still am...like watery. They checked for hind waters on Thurs at 6.30am, said it wasn't but took a swab. I'm hoping to hear the firm result on Mon. Also I wasn't 100% on the amount of movement I was feeling, so I've been hooked up to the monitors a couple of times and all fine. I've tried to take it easy the last couple of days, I was walking about quite a lot before and I'm wondering if I wasn't noticing some movements at times. So I'm pretty much waiting it out this weekend to see what's going on. Was quite scary on Thurs as they were talking about inducing me and I'm really not keen if we can help it! Will keep you updated xxx

I just want one shot at IVF :(


----------



## Sooperhans

I really hope you get it my lovely xx


----------



## Bibliophile

Hope everything goes smoothly, Soop.

Nothing much here. O is apparently probably going to be today instead of Thursday when it should have been. Timing was/is off and I'm tired of hubby's job and my ovaries refusing to get on the same page.


----------



## DSemcho

Got DH's Spermiogram results. Some of it I don't understand... I'm translating the words from Turkish to English that I don't know, but even then I'm lost, I can't wait for Monday. Does anyone have a clue? I don't think it's good....


Spoiler


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sooperhans said:


> Ntat, I was in tears reading your story. Firstly you did AMAZINGLY well, with all the shit that got thrown at you. Well done for resisting the general c section, well done for dealing with your pain with the poorly administered epi. Were you induced in the first place due to passing your dd or another reason? I hate to hear how many points your were let down by your 'care givers' and that nurse who didn't check Hugo is appalling. You were so strong to push for all you were worth when you had been through so much. You ought to be so proud of yourself and I'm so pleased Hugo is doing so well now, bless him. Xxx
> 
> Afm....I've been back and forth from the hospital a couple of times this week. I've felt quite wet and leaky down there, still am...like watery. They checked for hind waters on Thurs at 6.30am, said it wasn't but took a swab. I'm hoping to hear the firm result on Mon. Also I wasn't 100% on the amount of movement I was feeling, so I've been hooked up to the monitors a couple of times and all fine. I've tried to take it easy the last couple of days, I was walking about quite a lot before and I'm wondering if I wasn't noticing some movements at times. So I'm pretty much waiting it out this weekend to see what's going on. Was quite scary on Thurs as they were talking about inducing me and I'm really not keen if we can help it! Will keep you updated xxx

Thanks hun. I was induced due to being 13 days overdue. It was an awful experience but do you know what - I have my rainbow and I am so thankful for that. I did think at the time that I'd never get over what I went through, I was very traumatised but as time goes on, the memory becomes less and less. 

Hope you don't need to be induced and I'm looking forward to hearing all about your rainbow. You're team yellow aren't you? How exciting. 
I can't believe you're nearly there. :hugs:



DSemcho said:


> The doctor didn't attempt to unblock and idk what he wants to do. They can unblock it we are paying for this out of pocket. He didn't tell me a lot cause he speaks little English. From my research PID can, STDs and are Endo. I had two occurances of PID in early 2011. Never had a STD, and idk if I have Endo

Ah right I see. So could be anything really but the PID could be responsible then. It's difficult if there's a language barrier.
Would be cheaper to unblock them than do IVF but I understand it's all money and the TTC wagon is an expensive journey. 

Hope you can get some answers soon :hugs:



DSemcho said:


> Got DH's Spermiogram results. Some of it I don't understand... I'm translating the words from Turkish to English that I don't know, but even then I'm lost, I can't wait for Monday. Does anyone have a clue? I don't think it's good....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 693193

I can't see it properly - may be as I'm on my phone, but looks pixelated. 
My DH has a low count so if you can give figures, I might be able to shed a bit of light on it for you. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just popping in quickly to say hello! Hope everyone is doing well :wave:


Honey prayer- will you be on bed rest for the rest of your pregnancy? Oh gosh that would be terrible but definitely worth it to get your rainbow!!!

DS - isn't your hubby in the military? I thought they would cover some of your treatment, maybe not IVF but the blockage etc! 

Soop - your almost there!!! Hope your little one stays put a little longer but you will have your rainbow soon! :yipee:


----------



## honeyprayer

So far I've been told it's for the remainder of my pregnancy :( I've been referred to the high risk assessment unit at a different hospital and have my first appt with them on Tuesday. Hoping it goes well :/

To be honest, I am terrified and so scared. :cry:


----------



## DSemcho

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls! Just popping in quickly to say hello! Hope everyone is doing well :wave:
> 
> 
> Honey prayer- will you be on bed rest for the rest of your pregnancy? Oh gosh that would be terrible but definitely worth it to get your rainbow!!!
> 
> DS - isn't your hubby in the military? I thought they would cover some of your treatment, maybe not IVF but the blockage etc!
> 
> Soop - your almost there!!! Hope your little one stays put a little longer but you will have your rainbow soon! :yipee:

Well it would cover some things, like HSG, 1 insemination and 6 rounds of Clomid, and one SA. Which I've had a HSG done on base, 1 round if Clomid and DH had a SA done. But put they can't help us anymore cause there is no OB/GYN on base. So they are leaving us on our own.



honeyprayer said:


> So far I've been told it's for the remainder of my pregnancy :( I've been referred to the high risk assessment unit at a different hospital and have my first appt with them on Tuesday. Hoping it goes well :/
> 
> To be honest, I am terrified and so scared. :cry:

I hope everything goes well for you!


DH's semen analysis came back. He still has low motility and the head of his sperm are to big. He's been saying no to IVF but his mom convinced him last night.


----------



## Nicki123

Soop lovely to hear from you. You're so close now! Sorry it's been a weird couple of weeks but it's reassuring they have you hooked up to check baby is ok.

DS sorry about the blocked tube. I hope you and DH work out where to go from here.

New I will write about your story in your journal but :hugs:

Hi everyone else! Afm 4 dpo now so just waiting ...


----------



## BeachChica

honeyprayer said:


> So far I've been told it's for the remainder of my pregnancy :( I've been referred to the high risk assessment unit at a different hospital and have my first appt with them on Tuesday. Hoping it goes well :/
> 
> To be honest, I am terrified and so scared. :cry:

Oh gosh, well keep is posted. So does that literally mean in bed off your feet all day or can you still do things around the house? How does that work with you job (if you work?)


----------



## honeyprayer

Yup, in bed all day. I can get up to use the washroom and take a shower but other than that, nothing. It's horrible! But I hope it works and will be worth it in the end. 

I'm signed off work completely for now and they are very understanding. I'm lucky to work in a position where I have great benefits and still get full salary while at home. I don't know what DH and I would do if we didn't still have my income coming in... It would definitely make things harder considering we just bought a house!

I've lasted the week on bed rest now so I'm hoping it continues. I meet with the high risk unit tomorrow so I hope they have good news for me or at least a plan. Apparently a treatment option is a cerclage which is a stitch in the cervix to help keep it closed. At this point, I'm wiling to do anything to keep her in there!


----------



## BeachChica

Wow that's great about your job. We just get 12 weeks off and only partial pay during that time so going out early would definitely be tough for me. I have heard of other girls on here getting the stitch and doing well with it so keep us posted about tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Do you get paid while you're off to??



Ladies I have a question. Have ya'll ever heard of a way to unblock a fallopian tube withou surgery or another HSG? I've seen castor oil packets might work but I don't know.


----------



## mommylov

Get rest honey and hope that everything is ok. That is super sweet of your work!!!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello lovely ladies, just a quick post to say our rainbow has arrived a little early! We had a boy yday AM at 3.47, he is a gorgeous boy, his name is Blake and he is perfect <3 I'm still in hospital but hopefully will be out tomo and will post more details xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sooperhans said:


> Hello lovely ladies, just a quick post to say our rainbow has arrived a little early! We had a boy yday AM at 3.47, he is a gorgeous boy, his name is Blake and he is perfect <3 I'm still in hospital but hopefully will be out tomo and will post more details xxx

:wohoo: oh my gosh, congratulations hun :yipee:

I'm so so pleased for you and welcome up the world little Blake! :cloud9:

Details please. Weight? Pic?

I know you must be so relieved as I remember your NT result etc. See , we all knew he would be perfect.

Well done mummy :cloud9: and welcome to team boy :blue: they're ace! :thumbup:


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you so much Ntat, I know it is a huge relief everything is ok! 

Born Mon 4th, 8lbs 2oz, I've tried to attach a pic here, hopefully it has worked. 

Woo Team Blue!! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3095-2.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NewToAllThis

Aww, he's absolutely beautiful :cloud9: lots of lovely hair - did you have heartburn, lol. 

Half an ounce bigger than Hugo was too. Did you end up being induced or did he decide to come on his own accord? I must admit I can't help feeling jealous of people who have their babies a bit early or on time after going 2 weeks overdue. They were the longest two weeks of my life :haha:

Boys are the best :thumbup:


----------



## honeyprayer

Congrats Soop!! He's beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Honeyprayer, been meaning to post to you. How are you doing? 
So sorry to hear about your cervix being short and being put on bed rest. :hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks NTAT. Holding up as best as I can. Met with the high risk doctor today and he's recommended I get a cerclage (stitch in the cervix to help keep it closed) so I am going in for that on Thursday. :/ I'm scared but if it helps keep her in there longer than it's something I'm willing to do!

I feel lucky though because the doctor I've been assigned to is actually head of the department so I feel confident that he knows what he's doing. He's also the doctor who will be performing my surgery on Thursday. 

I guess this is just another hurdle to get me to my rainbow! But as I'm sure you know, we're pretty willing to do just about anything. You showed such strength during your birth story that I only hope I can show the same amount through this trying time. :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Congrats, Soop! He is adorable!

Hope the stitch goes well, Honey. That idea skeeves me out a little. Lol. But whatever it takes is exactly right!


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ladies... Had an appointment with my Women's Health doctor here on base because my tubes are blocked for a second time within a year... And basically there is nothing they can do but run a STD panel on me.... To see if I have Endo they would need to do a laproscopic on me, and they don't do that here... So basically unless my fertility doctor (which we have to pay for out of pocket) can figure something out.. I still don't know why he didn't attemp to flush on his own...



How're all of you doing?


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Soop - Congrats!!! :yipee: So excited for you and welcome little Blake! :baby: Can't wait to hear all about it! He's beautiful - and whoa - a lot of hair!!!

Honeyprayer - good luck with your stitch tomorrow. Will you still be required to be on bedrest or will they wait and see. 

DS - ugh so frustrating. How much longer are you stationed there or do you have any trips home soon to visit family? Maybe you could have something done here in the states?

How is everyone else doing? :wave:


----------



## HannahTTC

Hi, may I join?

I and my husband have been try three year's almost 4. With three losses we lost our DD a little over a year ago and haven't been pregnant since. She came into this world at 12 week's. 

I lost two other's one at 4 week's 5 days. And, one at 8 weeks. 

Right now my chart looks wack, I am 6 DPO. Just really tired. Will be testing this weekend.


----------



## Nicki123

Soop!!!! I am so so excited and happy for you! Blake is a total dude. Congratulations. Tell us more details when you're ready.

Honey, so sorry to read about all the drama you have going on. Not what you need.

Hannah - sorry for your losses but welcome to this thread. I hope you find it helpful to chat with us :hugs:

DS :hugs:

Hi Beach! Hi everyone :wave:


----------



## DSemcho

We talk to the fertility specialist on Friday to get the details of our results. I'm terrified.


----------



## Petzy

Any room for another here?

I am TTC #1 and am in the end stages of a miscarriage at 7 weeks. I lost the baby this past weekend sadly. I also had previous chemical in June.

Luckily I miscarried naturally, without complications and my hCG level today is already down to 400. I'm being tested until I get to zero, so hopefully I'm much lower next week, and I'll ovulate soon. Hopefully!

I'm definitely eager to get right back to TTC and hopefully have a successful pregnancy next time. My doctor at my clinic has decided to put me on progesterone and she thinks that might be the problem so I'm happy to start that in the next couple of weeks. Whatever works, right?

Sorry for everyone's losses here, but I'm glad to be in the company of people who understand what this is like. It makes the journey a little bit less difficult. Hoping for a sticky bean ASAP!


----------



## HannahTTC

DSemcho said:


> We talk to the fertility specialist on Friday to get the details of our results. I'm terrified.

We are here for you sweetheart. I hope its good, not bad results.


----------



## Petzy

DSemcho said:


> We talk to the fertility specialist on Friday to get the details of our results. I'm terrified.

Good luck xx


----------



## HannahTTC

Petzy said:


> Any room for another here?
> 
> I am TTC #1 and am in the end stages of a miscarriage at 7 weeks. I lost the baby this past weekend sadly. I also had previous chemical in June.
> 
> Luckily I miscarried naturally, without complications and my hCG level today is already down to 400. I'm being tested until I get to zero, so hopefully I'm much lower next week, and I'll ovulate soon. Hopefully!
> 
> I'm definitely eager to get right back to TTC and hopefully have a successful pregnancy next time. My doctor at my clinic has decided to put me on progesterone and she thinks that might be the problem so I'm happy to start that in the next couple of weeks. Whatever works, right?
> 
> Sorry for everyone's losses here, but I'm glad to be in the company of people who understand what this is like. It makes the journey a little bit less difficult. Hoping for a sticky bean ASAP!

I just joined earlier today, it's our first we are trying as well. Lost our daughter at 12 week's a year ago haven't been pregnant since. 

So sorry your in the middle of your loss. May I recommend something. I lost a baby at 8 weeks and was able to see eyes, hands etc. You may want photos for keepsake. 

Why not try when you are ready? I mean if all is normal and no infection I see why not.

Big hugs


----------



## Petzy

HannahTTC said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Any room for another here?
> 
> I am TTC #1 and am in the end stages of a miscarriage at 7 weeks. I lost the baby this past weekend sadly. I also had previous chemical in June.
> 
> Luckily I miscarried naturally, without complications and my hCG level today is already down to 400. I'm being tested until I get to zero, so hopefully I'm much lower next week, and I'll ovulate soon. Hopefully!
> 
> I'm definitely eager to get right back to TTC and hopefully have a successful pregnancy next time. My doctor at my clinic has decided to put me on progesterone and she thinks that might be the problem so I'm happy to start that in the next couple of weeks. Whatever works, right?
> 
> Sorry for everyone's losses here, but I'm glad to be in the company of people who understand what this is like. It makes the journey a little bit less difficult. Hoping for a sticky bean ASAP!
> 
> I just joined earlier today, it's our first we are trying as well. Lost our daughter at 12 week's a year ago haven't been pregnant since.
> 
> So sorry your in the middle of your loss. May I recommend something. I lost a baby at 8 weeks and was able to see eyes, hands etc. You may want photos for keepsake.
> 
> Why not try when you are ready? I mean if all is normal and no infection I see why not.
> 
> Big hugsClick to expand...

Thanks Hannah, so sorry for your loss too..:hugs: i'm actually somewhat grateful I never got to see a scan, because I was out of country for the last two weeks. Yesterday was supposed to be my first scan, and instead I was getting check to make sure everything was empty. Crazy eh? I agree about trying, I do feel ready despite what I'm going through, and I hope it doesn't take too long. I hope you get your BFP soon! Well overdue xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Welcome Hannah & Petsy - so sorry for your losses but you're in the right place for help and support through the difficult and challenging times of TTC after loss.

Soop - hope you are enjoying cuddles with your little man and adjusting to life as a mummy

Beach - nice to hear from you hun and glad all is progressing well for you. Nearly 20 weeks wow, your little girl will be here before you know it. 

DSemcho - hope you can get some answers from your fertility doc. 

Honey - good luck for your stitch today. I've only ever heard good things about those so fingers crossed it does the trick for you and keeps baby where she should be until due date. 

Nicki, Biblio, Wookie, NSN, Cruise, ttcmoon - everyone else :hi:

AFM. Hugo is 8 weeks old now and I love him more than I could ever imagine. He is a total milk monster and at his weigh in last week weighed 12lb! The reflux is manageable now that he's on the infant gaviscon and he definitely seems more contented.

We booked his christening yesterday. It's 19th January and afterwards we are having a gathering and buffet in the hotel where we were married. It's been a long tough 4 years since that date, but we thought it would be poignant to have it there. 
I'm on the look out for a christening outfit now. Don't want a full gown with him being a boy but a tasteful outfit (not a sailor which seems to be the majority). The search begins!

DH and I are squabbling quite a bit. I think tiredness is the culprit so not reading anything into it. I'm just ignoring him mostly :haha: Ironically, he's the most grouchy one and he's not doing the night feeds, I am. Bloody men eh :rofl: they think they can cope and they can't. Don't get me wrong, he's great with Hugo, but mostly during the hours of 8am to 10pm - the rest is my job! 

Pic of my smiley boy trying out his new hat for winter 


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/84CB6227-9E9C-4287-9F7C-CFC526FB70DD-816-0000014037AB1FDA_zps4d5cde76.jpg


----------



## HannahTTC

NewToAllThis said:


> Welcome Hannah & Petsy - so sorry for your losses but you're in the right place for help and support through the difficult and challenging times of TTC after loss.
> 
> Soop - hope you are enjoying cuddles with your little man and adjusting to life as a mummy
> 
> Beach - nice to hear from you hun and glad all is progressing well for you. Nearly 20 weeks wow, your little girl will be here before you know it.
> 
> DSemcho - hope you can get some answers from your fertility doc.
> 
> Honey - good luck for your stitch today. I've only ever heard good things about those so fingers crossed it does the trick for you and keeps baby where she should be until due date.
> 
> Nicki, Biblio, Wookie, NSN, Cruise, ttcmoon - everyone else :hi:
> 
> AFM. Hugo is 8 weeks old now and I love him more than I could ever imagine. He is a total milk monster and at his weigh in last week weighed 12lb! The reflux is manageable now that he's on the infant gaviscon and he definitely seems more contented.
> 
> We booked his christening yesterday. It's 19th January and afterwards we are having a gathering and buffet in the hotel where we were married. It's been a long tough 4 years since that date, but we thought it would be poignant to have it there.
> I'm on the look out for a christening outfit now. Don't want a full gown with him being a boy but a tasteful outfit (not a sailor which seems to be the majority). The search begins!
> 
> DH and I are squabbling quite a bit. I think tiredness is the culprit so not reading anything into it. I'm just ignoring him mostly :haha: Ironically, he's the most grouchy one and he's not doing the night feeds, I am. Bloody men eh :rofl: they think they can cope and they can't. Don't get me wrong, he's great with Hugo, but mostly during the hours of 8am to 10pm - the rest is my job!
> 
> Pic of my smiley boy trying out his new hat for winter
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/84CB6227-9E9C-4287-9F7C-CFC526FB70DD-816-0000014037AB1FDA_zps4d5cde76.jpg

That's not to bad maybe see if he can switch shifts with you on occasion take night shift? 

Your boy is adorable love the name


----------



## cruise

honey -- you certainly didn't need this additional stress... :( Hope your operation goes well today. 

hannah -- welcome and so sorry for your heartbreak. :( are you getting treated?

ds -- hope your results are better than you're expecting... fx.

Petzy -- so sorry for your loss. :( hope the progesterone will fix it up and you will have your rainbow in no time.

NTAT -- loved hearing all about Hugo. it's such a sweet reminder that all of what we go through is absolutely worth it. :)

beach -- wow, time flies!! :)

Hi biblio, mommy, nicki, wookie, NSN, everyone else! :flower:


----------



## DSemcho

Hey New, I hope things get less hectic for you!! 

Thanks Cruise... I've a pessimist, so I always expect the worst - which makes the good things that much better. But it's hard to be hopeful. Especially after all the reading I've been doing online. If I am right about DH's possible condition, then even IVF with ICSI seems like a low chance of getting a miracle. And DH has shot down using donor sperm because it wouldn't be his kid *rolls eyes*. 

Still having very sharp pains in my fallopian tubes, and the HSG was almost a week ago. Doctor on base did nothing for it, but prescribed me ibuprofen... Military believes ibuprofen will cure anything. Here's to tomorrow!


----------



## Bibliophile

Welcome, Hannah & Petzy. Sorry to see you here.

FX, DS. I hope the results give you something to work with.

Nothing here... Waiting for cycle 6 to start. O came 2 days later than it should have and timing just got screwed up. Just going to have to see when AF shows her face since that *should* push her back two days, but she's not known for being cooperative. ;)


----------



## DSemcho

I also picked out my middle name for a boy finally!! So if we manage to get pregos with the IVF and it's a boy his name will be::




Nicholas Mason Semcho


----------



## HannahTTC

Cruise - Starting back up on my Femara once AF shows I have only been on it 5 cycles and haven't been on for two months. And, I do progesterone 400 MG after ovulation. 

DS - Love the name, I and hubby picked Abaigal Rose for girl, Xander James for boy. 

BiB - I hope you DTD in time and this becomes your month.


ATM = I found ou5 my BBT thermometer I just bought an week ago crapped out on me on Sunday after a week of using it. So, I had to delete all temps after that day and use my fever thermomitor today. 

I have an ovarian cyst on my right side. I haven't had one forever I usually only get those right at AF time and sore if I press down. 


I start testing today.


----------



## DSemcho

Ladies, I have discovered the secret to getting pregnant... Apparently you just have to have unprotected sex.......


Spoiler

View attachment 695429


Yes..... Someone just said that to me....


----------



## Petzy

DSemcho said:


> Ladies, I have discovered the secret to getting pregnant... Apparently you just have to have unprotected sex.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 695429
> 
> 
> Yes..... Someone just said that to me....

Lol oh my if I only knew that I'm sure I'd have 5 kids by now ! Lol
Good lord....... My father in law actually said "you know you need to DO IT right???" Wanted to smack him....


----------



## Petzy

Okay so I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but here goes: so I'm just in the end stages of my miscarriage, bleeding is almost done and I am just light spotting now. My hCG was down to 430 on Tuesday. I was planning on going again next week on Tuesday or Wednesday to test it again. Anyways, so Ive seen so many different stories about when to start OPK's again after a miscarriage. So I just got home, and for shits and giggles I decided to take an OPK. It was a blaring positive, and I do mean blaring! Now I am pretty sure that there is no way that I could be ovulating already. It is just too early! So do you think that this is just the leftover hCG in my system waiting to get out? Maybe I should wait to use my OPK's until next week sometime? Any input would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## HannahTTC

Petzy said:


> Okay so I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but here goes: so I'm just in the end stages of my miscarriage, bleeding is almost done and I am just light spotting now. My hCG was down to 430 on Tuesday. I was planning on going again next week on Tuesday or Wednesday to test it again. Anyways, so Ive seen so many different stories about when to start OPK's again after a miscarriage. So I just got home, and for shits and giggles I decided to take an OPK. It was a blaring positive, and I do mean blaring! Now I am pretty sure that there is no way that I could be ovulating already. It is just too early! So do you think that this is just the leftover hCG in my system waiting to get out? Maybe I should wait to use my OPK's until next week sometime? Any input would be much appreciated. Thank you!

Usually you won't ovulate til levels are below 5. The OPK os probably still picking up the HCG. 

Are you getting levels checked again?


----------



## NewToAllThis

DSemcho - there speaks a person has not endured the difficulties and heartbreak of TTC. An insensitive comment but probably said in innocence. Frustrating for you I know. Hugs :hugs:

Petzy - the opk will be picking up the HCG. I've heard they can to that. As Hannah says, your body will not kick start into another cycle until your hcg drops below 5. I know it's frustrating as you desperately want to try again to alleviate the pain of your loss. Have you had any RMC testing? X


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Petzy - sorry for your loss :hugs: just to confirm that opks pick up the pregnancy hormone too. I've had fun peeing on an opk when pg before (cus they're cheaper than pg tests!)

DS - oh man, was that the same person who sent you those 'helpful' messages before??:dohh: :nope: :dohh:

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Petzy

HannahTTC said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but here goes: so I'm just in the end stages of my miscarriage, bleeding is almost done and I am just light spotting now. My hCG was down to 430 on Tuesday. I was planning on going again next week on Tuesday or Wednesday to test it again. Anyways, so Ive seen so many different stories about when to start OPK's again after a miscarriage.  So I just got home, and for shits and giggles I decided to take an OPK. It was a blaring positive, and I do mean blaring! Now I am pretty sure that there is no way that I could be ovulating already. It is just too early! So do you think that this is just the leftover hCG in my system waiting to get out? Maybe I should wait to use my OPK's until next week sometime? Any input would be much appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Usually you won't ovulate til levels are below 5. The OPK os probably still picking up the HCG.
> 
> Are you getting levels checked again?Click to expand...

Thanks girls! I'm getting checked again next week so hopefully it's much lower and I can look forward to starting my OPKs :)


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Nicki, it was fun! Lol but now I will wait it out. And I'm trying to make a ginger baby myself lol. 

Good luck to you this cycle xx


----------



## HannahTTC

DSemcho said:


> Ladies, I have discovered the secret to getting pregnant... Apparently you just have to have unprotected sex.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 695429
> 
> 
> Yes..... Someone just said that to me....

:coffee: <&#9632;&#9632;&#9632;&#9632;&#9632;&#9632; Wow!
I am amazed at some people's sarcasm. Really, let's see we aee doing IVF because the sex isn't doing it. Dohhh. 

Maybe we are all doing it wrong, maybe sex isn't the option swallowing or punching holes in condoms is the way. Opps wrong hole. Roflmao.


----------



## HannahTTC

Petzy said:


> HannahTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but here goes: so I'm just in the end stages of my miscarriage, bleeding is almost done and I am just light spotting now. My hCG was down to 430 on Tuesday. I was planning on going again next week on Tuesday or Wednesday to test it again. Anyways, so Ive seen so many different stories about when to start OPK's again after a miscarriage. So I just got home, and for shits and giggles I decided to take an OPK. It was a blaring positive, and I do mean blaring! Now I am pretty sure that there is no way that I could be ovulating already. It is just too early! So do you think that this is just the leftover hCG in my system waiting to get out? Maybe I should wait to use my OPK's until next week sometime? Any input would be much appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Usually you won't ovulate til levels are below 5. The OPK os probably still picking up the HCG.
> 
> Are you getting levels checked again?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girls! I'm getting checked again next week so hopefully it's much lower and I can look forward to starting my OPKs :)Click to expand...

Here is to hoping for low low numbers so you can get an rainbow baby.


----------



## DSemcho

Doctor said both tubes are blocked. Only option is IVF. We could do embryo freezing so if the one attempt at IVF doesn't work we have embryos and it's less than half the price of IVF. But hubs told me on the way home he doesn't really want kids and doesn't really wanna do IVF and only is so me and his mom won't bitch at him about not trying. So... Idk.


----------



## Nicki123

DS ... I'm so sorry. Shit. :hugs:
See what DH says in a day or two. He might just be having trouble digesting the news. It's a lot to take it. I think you deserve another one of these :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Is this true????



The last sentence


----------



## Petzy

DSemcho said:


> Doctor said both tubes are blocked. Only option is IVF. We could do embryo freezing so if the one attempt at IVF doesn't work we have embryos and it's less than half the price of IVF. But hubs told me on the way home he doesn't really want kids and doesn't really wanna do IVF and only is so me and his mom won't bitch at him about not trying. So... Idk.

Im really sorry you had to hear that from DH.. I am in somewhat of a similar situation.. DH doesn't want them nearly as bad as I do - he is ok if we didn't, and he is ok if we do. If it was his choice he probably wouldn't, but he knows how much it means to me and is on board with TTC. I wish he was more passionate about it but I cant force him. I know when I was pg, he was getting excited, so maybe part of this is self protection for them? 

Give it a few days.. how do you feel?


----------



## Petzy

DSemcho said:


> Doctor said both tubes are blocked. Only option is IVF. We could do embryo freezing so if the one attempt at IVF doesn't work we have embryos and it's less than half the price of IVF. But hubs told me on the way home he doesn't really want kids and doesn't really wanna do IVF and only is so me and his mom won't bitch at him about not trying. So... Idk.

Embryo freezing seems like a good option financially so you don't have the full IVF $ burden with every attempt. 

Did the doctor say there was no option to have surgery to unblock your tubes?


----------



## DSemcho

We're only doing IVF once cause we are moving in a year and a half and don't know where we are going and have to save for that. And no he didn't, there is a large language barrier cause he is Turkish.


----------



## Petzy

DSemcho said:


> We're only doing IVF once cause we are moving in a year and a half and don't know where we are going and have to save for that. And no he didn't, there is a large language barrier cause he is Turkish.

I know that sometimes surgery is an option depending on how the tubes are blocked so perhaps a second opinion or follow up before you get into the IVF process?


----------



## DSemcho

Surgery is more expensive. And we have to pay out of pocket, military insurance doesn't cover fertility treatment.


----------



## HannahTTC

Well I myself have an update, not a good report. 

I guess my body tried to ovulate but failed to do so this month. My period showed full force tonight. I am very disappointed. I was hoping it would not til next week when I could get my Femara. 

Looks like it won't be til December when I will be back on my Femara cycles.


----------



## DSemcho

Aw Hannah I'm so sorry :(


----------



## ttcmoon

DS - I am so sorry to know about your blocked tubes.It is really hard to digest.I would also prefer IVF over surgery.In Surgery you get more cycles and can try yourself but in IVF they actually fertilize the egg in lab.So in my personal opinion IVF gives more hope.Also as your insurance is not going to pay you for any of them, you need to take care of the finances as well.
But tube surgery is better option for long term!Take a second opinion if possible.
Did your hubby got ready to go for IVF at last?

Hannah - I am so sorry dear :hugs:

Nicki, Petzy- How are you doing?

AFM - I went for follicular scan today and seems like I stopped responding to fertility injections.My follies are not growing as much as they should.The lining is not good as well.I am doomed!I am only spending money and time without any result for long time now, really tired :( 
My IUI will be on next week it seems.I really hope this one works.


----------



## DSemcho

We are doing the IVF and looking into embryo freezing if we have enough embryos. (freezing for one year plus implanting is only $2200 here where we are spending $3600 for IVF). 

Also I read on a website that if you are experiencing extreme pain during a HSG that your tubes can close on their own when they are normally open.. Is that true?? Cause if it is then maybe they were only closed during the HSG cause I was in pain.


----------



## Nicki123

Hannah - so sorry AF arrived early and messed up your cycle this month. I know that feeling of missing an opportunity, it sucks. Fx for December.

DS :hugs: I hope you figure out the way fwd soon.

Ttcmoon, so sorry things aren't going to plan. Have they given you any reason why the injections might have stopped working? I will still keep my fx that the IUI works.

AFM I went to an adoption meeting on Thursday and it was great. DH is totally on board. We are going to stop ttc if nothing happens by January (our 4 year anniversary of ttc) and move onto adoption. I am so excited that next year, one way or another, I will finally make progress towards being a mum. Oh and also this means only 2 cycles more of baby sex!! I am so over BDing and can't wait to get back to normal :)


----------



## DSemcho

Hahah Nicki!! I know what you mean about being tired of BDing for a baby... literally in the 3 weeks we are not TTC out of the month we have sex MAYBE 3 or 4 times! We both get tired of it. I'm happy to see that you are making progress! We're still in the discussion stage because of how much it might cost us if we have to go that route! one thing a lot of people keep telling me is to keep TTC because "so many people give up and adopt and then end up getting pregnant".. But I think you'd love that if it happened! Good luck!!


----------



## Nicki123

BDing is very tiring indeed! So over it now :haha:

In the UK you are asked to stop ttc when you adopt because they want to know you are 100% committed to it. And I think that's how it should be, you shouldn't be secretly hoping you get pg in the meantime. When we go down the route I want to do it full-on, no ttc. I want adoption to be my choice not my 'backup plan' and not to feel disappointed that I haven't had a successful pg in the meantime. I really am not remotely fussed if my future child is biologically mine or not and I'm also not fussed about having a baby, I would be happy to welcome a toddler into my family, so I know we are more 'suited' to adoption than some others. I am really excited about it!

I'm sorry you have to pay for adoption where you live, it's such a shame for the children needing a good home.


----------



## DSemcho

Well the main reason we have to pay is because we live overseas, so even if we were to adopt from our country (the US) we'd have to pay for travel and all that jazz. My DH is very against not raising a child that isn't his own (he won't even consider donor sperm or anything!) but I think he'd go with adoption. Main problem though is most of the children you can see online that are adoptable in the US are handicap in some way, and I don't know if me and my husband can willingly handle it. I'm not saying I wouldn't if my child was born handicap, but knowing that going in might make it harder.


----------



## Petzy

HannahTTC said:


> Well I myself have an update, not a good report.
> 
> I guess my body tried to ovulate but failed to do so this month. My period showed full force tonight. I am very disappointed. I was hoping it would not til next week when I could get my Femara.
> 
> Looks like it won't be til December when I will be back on my Femara cycles.

Hannah I'm sorry AF has shown....nasty bitch isn't she? Well you are in good company because I don't expect to ovulate for another week or two. So hang out here and will wait it out together:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

ttcmoon said:


> DS - I am so sorry to know about your blocked tubes.It is really hard to digest.I would also prefer IVF over surgery.In Surgery you get more cycles and can try yourself but in IVF they actually fertilize the egg in lab.So in my personal opinion IVF gives more hope.Also as your insurance is not going to pay you for any of them, you need to take care of the finances as well.
> But tube surgery is better option for long term!Take a second opinion if possible.
> Did your hubby got ready to go for IVF at last?
> 
> Hannah - I am so sorry dear :hugs:
> 
> Nicki, Petzy- How are you doing?
> 
> AFM - I went for follicular scan today and seems like I stopped responding to fertility injections.My follies are not growing as much as they should.The lining is not good as well.I am doomed!I am only spending money and time without any result for long time now, really tired :(
> My IUI will be on next week it seems.I really hope this one works.

I wish you the best of luck for your IUI next week xx


----------



## Petzy

Nicki123 said:


> Hannah - so sorry AF arrived early and messed up your cycle this month. I know that feeling of missing an opportunity, it sucks. Fx for December.
> 
> DS :hugs: I hope you figure out the way fwd soon.
> 
> Ttcmoon, so sorry things aren't going to plan. Have they given you any reason why the injections might have stopped working? I will still keep my fx that the IUI works.
> 
> AFM I went to an adoption meeting on Thursday and it was great. DH is totally on board. We are going to stop ttc if nothing happens by January (our 4 year anniversary of ttc) and move onto adoption. I am so excited that next year, one way or another, I will finally make progress towards being a mum. Oh and also this means only 2 cycles more of baby sex!! I am so over BDing and can't wait to get back to normal :)

Wow Nicki that's very exciting! What a feeling it must be to know that either way it's going to happen for you soon! That's great news xx


----------



## Petzy

Well some good news today, the bleeding has stopped completely and no more spotting either! Today is one week from when I started miscarrying so I'm happy about that. I suppose my next step is to go back for blood in a few days and see how low my level is now. Really hoping that I can look forward to ovulating in the next week or two.


----------



## HannahTTC

DS - I am sorry to hear about all of this we to suffer blocked tubes only the right side which seems to be my best side. We are currently saving for IVF as well. Which is $ 15,000. 

And that is with all medications. The mini IVF is like $6,000. We are saving for worse case the medication doesn't do what we want.

Adoption is pretty much same price as full IVF, unless you go through state and adopt through DFS. It is for free or low price like $300.00.

I haven't looked much into adoption yet.

NiKI - I wish you the best of luck on everything coming your way. I have heard about the whole stop TTC thing. But, I also know couples got their BFP the week of the adoption. What a suprise! 

Maybe you will have a big suprise soon.


----------



## HannahTTC

Petzy said:


> Well some good news today, the bleeding has stopped completely and no more spotting either! Today is one week from when I started miscarrying so I'm happy about that. I suppose my next step is to go back for blood in a few days and see how low my level is now. Really hoping that I can look forward to ovulating in the next week or two.

Out of curiosity have you tested at home on HPT? That's wonderful your bleeding has stopped. Hopefully you ovulate real soon. If in a few weeks maybe we will be almost on the same cycle. And. Maybe get early Christmas gifts.


----------



## Petzy

HannahTTC said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well some good news today, the bleeding has stopped completely and no more spotting either! Today is one week from when I started miscarrying so I'm happy about that. I suppose my next step is to go back for blood in a few days and see how low my level is now. Really hoping that I can look forward to ovulating in the next week or two.
> 
> Out of curiosity have you tested at home on HPT? That's wonderful your bleeding has stopped. Hopefully you ovulate real soon. If in a few weeks maybe we will be almost on the same cycle. And. Maybe get early Christmas gifts.Click to expand...

No I haven't. I have some cheapies at home but not sure if I want to waste them. I may wait until I know my number in a few days that may make more sense. Yes so glad it's over ... Can get back to myself and BDing for No reason other than I want to .... Yes we may be close in cycle days :). Ohh a bfp before Xmas would be amazing. I may have only one chance, two if I'm lucky.


----------



## DSemcho

Petzy said:


> Well some good news today, the bleeding has stopped completely and no more spotting either! Today is one week from when I started miscarrying so I'm happy about that. I suppose my next step is to go back for blood in a few days and see how low my level is now. Really hoping that I can look forward to ovulating in the next week or two.

I hope your levels get back to normal soon! It took mine a almost 2 months!



HannahTTC said:


> DS - I am sorry to hear about all of this we to suffer blocked tubes only the right side which seems to be my best side. We are currently saving for IVF as well. Which is $ 15,000.
> 
> And that is with all medications. The mini IVF is like $6,000. We are saving for worse case the medication doesn't do what we want.
> 
> Adoption is pretty much same price as full IVF, unless you go through state and adopt through DFS. It is for free or low price like $300.00.
> 
> I haven't looked much into adoption yet.

Yeah which is one reason I'm happy my DH got stationed over here cause IVF with ISCI and meds is about $3700. What is mini IVF? We would go through a state if we can, but it might be a long process with us being a military family and moving ever 2 - 4 years.


----------



## Nicki123

So ladies, look what I got today... 10dpo, very faint but you might just make it out.
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/null_zps92a8e5d5.jpg


----------



## cruise

Definitely a BFP Nicki!! And a strong one for 10dpo for that brand of test.


----------



## Sooperhans

Ooooh Nicki I see, I see!!! Looks like a fab bfp to me xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks ladies :) yup I'm quite pleased for that for 10dpo as those ics are usually still squinters at 13dpo+ for me. Will treat myself to some frers today.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I see it, I see it :wohoo:

Excellent BFP - keeping everything crossed this is your rainbow. 

Wowzers girl, you're fertile :thumbup:


----------



## Nicki123

Haha thanks new -yes no trouble getting pg just LOTS of trouble getting it to stick.


----------



## Petzy

Nicki123 said:


> Haha thanks new -yes no trouble getting pg just LOTS of trouble getting it to stick.

Nicki... FX for you, I will be watching for your progression! :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Wow that's SUPER light!! I can def see it though! Congrats girl!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Soop - how are you and the gorgeous Blake doing? Will you be posting your birth story?

:hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

Nicki123 said:


> Haha thanks new -yes no trouble getting pg just LOTS of trouble getting it to stick.

Nicki I had trouble with getting them to stick too but then I had the hysteroscopy (polyp removed) and this pregnancy happened a few months after that and has stuck! Hoping it'll be the same with you :hugs:


----------



## HannahTTC

Here's my test from 8 DPO. "If I ovulated anyways". I started bleeding on November 8th and wasn't due til the 14th. And my chart only showed 3 high temps. 

My bleeding was heavy too. Today would be 11 DPO. Thinking of testing again as my bleeding stopped. 


https://i43.tinypic.com/ziofa0.png


Niki - Congratulations I hope you have a sticky bean and tests get darker.


----------



## Petzy

Hannah good luck Hun xx stay away witch !!


----------



## Petzy

Going for bloods in the morning. Hoping for a nice low HCG so I can start my OPK....wish me luck girls xx


----------



## HannahTTC

Petzy said:


> Hannah good luck Hun xx stay away witch !!

I already bled though. 3 heavy days. And I am spotting again. I guess this month was just annovulatory. 


Maybe a Christmas BFP that would be super. Glad your numbers are down time to catch that egg.


----------



## ttcmoon

Nicki - woohooo!!!I see it!I am so happy dear...congratulations!!!!

DS - We too are tired of BDing....do it only 2/3 times a month during ovulation time.I am not sure if that is the cause why this does not work for us.May be the pressure to perform!
My husband also does not like donor egg/sperm.He says he would rather go for an adoption and with donor stuff the baby is anyway not biologically yours.For me getting a take home toddler is more important, biologically mine or not hardly matters.I wish you all the best for whatever you decide.
I am keeping everything crossed for you so the IVF works.We are saving money for IVF too.

Petzy - All the best for your blood test.

Hannah - :hugs: Definitely a december BFP for you!Fingers crossed....

AFM - I went for day 13 scan yesterday.my lining is 9mm, not very good appearance wise though.I had 3 mature follicles at 19,18.5 and 18.I got trigger shot at night and my IUI is tomorrow.Girls please pray for me.May this be my cycle.


----------



## Nicki123

Hannah I hope you get your Christmas BFP too.
Petzy good luck today, I hope your HCG has gone down.
Thanks ttcmoon and I really hope your IUI works out tomorrow.

Here is today's FRER at 12dpo, fx for 7th time lucky ...

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/null_zpsd07610f4.jpg


----------



## ttcmoon

Wow!!!You did it Nickie!
I wish you all the luck....


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Ttcmoon!
It feels like I've just got over the first hurdle, still a long way to go. Will try and just take it a day at a time ...


----------



## ttcmoon

all will be well this time.I know it is very hard to not to worry about it.But at least you crossed the first hurdle!
I am praying for you.


----------



## DSemcho

Thanks ttc!!

Nicki that looks like a nice strong BFP!! Yay!!

AFM - I should be ovulating between tomorrow and the 17th. OPKs seem darker in the evening but way lighter in the morning.. So I know I won't miss my surge! We BD'd last night, but it was awkward because he had already turned me down twice and I didn't get my big O&#8230; =/ Maybe tonight/today.


----------



## ttcmoon

DS - My IUI is tomorrow...seems like we are doing to O almost together!
It is really awkward to get turned down for BD!Was he tired?


----------



## DSemcho

No. He was distracted with TV :/

Also the OPK I just took (noon time). It's as dark as last nights, so yay!!


Spoiler

View attachment 697345



Good luck with your IUI!!


----------



## DSemcho

Oops posted twice.


----------



## Petzy

Nicki123 said:


> Thanks Ttcmoon!
> It feels like I've just got over the first hurdle, still a long way to go. Will try and just take it a day at a time ...

Wow beautiful lines Nicki! Step one done right ? :). Definitely take it a day at a time. Do you take progesterone ?


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Petzy - no I don't take progesterone but I am taking 2 baby aspirin a day and if I can get to 6 weeks I'll be put on clexane (blood thinners) as I have slightly thick / overly clotty blood. Fx....


----------



## Petzy

Nicki123 said:


> Thanks Petzy - no I don't take progesterone but I am taking 2 baby aspirin a day and if I can get to 6 weeks I'll be put on clexane (blood thinners) as I have slightly thick / overly clotty blood. Fx....

Yes - FX for sure :D Sounds like you're doing everything right.. now snuggle in little bean!


----------



## Petzy

Ok well bloods are done... waiting for a call on what the level is now :) 

they also gave me my first supply of Progesterone.... did not know they were vaginal suppositories lol... this should be interesting. Cant start them till I know when I am O'ing anyways but glad to be doing something.. :) Hopefully it does the trick for the next BFP


----------



## DSemcho

GL Petzy!


----------



## ttcmoon

Petzy - my doctor trusts more on vaginal progesterone than oral ones.FX'd for you!


----------



## Petzy

HCG down to 19 :) So that's awesome... she said she expects it to be below 5 next week which is considered zero. She said I can start my OPK's now and see what happens. whoop!


----------



## ttcmoon

Wow Petzy...Good going girl!


----------



## DSemcho

YAY!! Not to be rude, but when you starts m/cing what was the level at?


----------



## Nicki123

Good stuff Petzy, crack open the opks :)


----------



## Petzy

DSemcho said:


> YAY!! Not to be rude, but when you starts m/cing what was the level at?

Not rude at all :) Well I am not totally sure but I miscarried last Sat/Sun and I went for bloods the following Tuesday and it was 435 HCG... so I would imagine it was a few hundred higher than that maybe? Not too sure.

Who knows.. I was 7 weeks the day I miscarried but maybe baby didn't develop past 4, 5,6 weeks and the HCG was lower to start with. I will never know I guess but the best I can do it hope this progesterone helps it stick next time!


----------



## DSemcho

I was asking because the first time I found out I was pregnant my HCG was at 132, but I hadn't been sexually active in 4 - 5 weeks (EVEN THOUGH I WAS MARRIED!) and they never did an ultrasound because they didn't believe me and they kept saying less than 3 weeks pregnant. And when I lost it (about 5 - 6 days later) my HCG was at 390ish, and it took like 2 months to go back to 7/5ish&#8230; And there was even a point where it went up by 10


----------



## Petzy

DSemcho said:


> I was asking because the first time I found out I was pregnant my HCG was at 132, but I hadn't been sexually active in 4 - 5 weeks (EVEN THOUGH I WAS MARRIED!) and they never did an ultrasound because they didn't believe me and they kept saying less than 3 weeks pregnant. And when I lost it (about 5 - 6 days later) my HCG was at 390ish, and it took like 2 months to go back to 7/5ish And there was even a point where it went up by 10

Oh wow - that's awful it took so long to go down.... that is just crazy - but I have read that a few times on here... I was worried about that for myself but looks like all is well. I think the further along you are the longer it takes, but looks like you were pretty early yourself.


----------



## HannahTTC

Nicki123 said:


> Hannah I hope you get your Christmas BFP too.
> Petzy good luck today, I hope your HCG has gone down.
> Thanks ttcmoon and I really hope your IUI works out tomorrow.
> 
> Here is today's FRER at 12dpo, fx for 7th time lucky ...
> 
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/null_zpsd07610f4.jpg

Oh gosh that is beautiful congrats so happy for you. I will be praying for the best.


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls, Hope you are all well!

Nicki, when is your doc apt? or have you been already? xx

Well I took an OPK last night and it was pretty dark but the line looked funny so I decided to start fresh today.

I took one with FMU and it was probably a 6/10 so it's getting there but it could get lighter before it gets darker depending on where I am at with O, so I will just keep testing every day and see if they get darker or lighter than darker. BD'ing isn't an issue right now so that's good Just gotta keep the coverage up


----------



## ttcmoon

Girls....my IUI procedure was smooth today.All 3 follicles got ruptured and we could see lots of free fluid inside.As I mentioned before my lining is not the perfect one but I am still hopeful.
Hubbies morphology is even less this time it is 4%.He is perfect when count and motility are concerned.....

I hope you all are doing well.Keeping my fingers crossed for Nicki.
:hugs: for Petzy~!


----------



## Petzy

ttcmoon said:


> Girls....my IUI procedure was smooth today.All 3 follicles got ruptured and we could see lots of free fluid inside.As I mentioned before my lining is not the perfect one but I am still hopeful.
> Hubbies morphology is even less this time it is 4%.He is perfect when count and motility are concerned.....
> 
> I hope you all are doing well.Keeping my fingers crossed for Nicki.
> :hugs: for Petzy~!

Major FX for you moon! Now you put those feet up and let the spermies do their job haha.... really hoping for you hun xx


----------



## Bibliophile

FX Moon! 

Just waiting on AF so we can move on to cycle 6. I'm hoping she holds off until the weekend so that O will continue to be on the weekend- makes it much easier since hubby travels 9 weeks out of 10 for work. (O was 2 days late, so if my luteal phase stays consistent, AF will be on day 30. Hopefully.)


----------



## Nicki123

Come on weekend ov, keep to the schedule! (I hope your body is listening Brittany)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Petzy said:


> Ok well bloods are done... waiting for a call on what the level is now :)
> 
> they also gave me my first supply of Progesterone.... did not know they were vaginal suppositories lol... this should be interesting. Cant start them till I know when I am O'ing anyways but glad to be doing something.. :) Hopefully it does the trick for the next BFP

Just to let you know that progesterone suppositories can cause spotting. I used them for first 12 weeks of my pregnancy and reverted to rectal use as the spotting stressed me out too much. 

Apparently vaginally or rectally is ok for the suppositories. They're less messy rectally but wear a liner if using vaginally. 

Just a bit of info - hope you don't mind :winkwink:


----------



## Sooperhans

Hi, here's my birth story...

Spoiler
I went in and out of the hospital a few times as I think I said, suspecting fluid loss and possible hind waters going. I kept getting monitored and kept getting told it was nothing...still they took swabs to test and it was good to hear the heartbeat on the screen. It just started to get frustrating on the Sat, the 3rd time we had been in as we don't live that close and we weren't really getting definite answers as such. And I had a junior midwife who on examining me managed to cut my cervix, which bled quite a bit and was really quite sore! Again, after a while we were on our way but they were sure it wasn't any waters. So we went to a friend's house for dinner and I tried to ignore this dull ache caused by being cut. It was bad enough that I took paracetamol on going to bed and I hoped it was going to improve.

I woke up at 1.30am Sun morning definitely not feeling better, I went to the loo and never made it back into bed! The dull aches were worse and I was pacing up and down the landing and around the bedroom. I think I must have gone on for an hour or so when I finally woke up dh, as it was clear it wasn't in a hurry to go. He was like 'cant you just come back to bed, I've got golf in the morning' lol....didn't happen! I went to the loo again and got the weirdest sensation, like a massive crunching and shifting and it was then I knew something was definitely going on. But no waters or anything, was weird. Anyway the aches turned to contractions and still I was pacing but sort of denying that they were contractions, for all I knew these could have been the start and had lots more to come, I didn't know how it's meant to feel. Once I started hanging off the doors dh made us call the hospital for advice. I think I was panicking a bit and got a bit upset on the phone and they asked was I going to be able to cope at home. I said I didn't know what to do with myself and they told me to have a bath and get something to eat. I heard my dh tell them I was contracting 3 in every 10 mins and I was like 'we don't know for sure what they are', I was still in denial! Anyway, I had a rather amusing bath where dh was hosing my tummy down and it was quite nice really. I could hardly manage a bite of the toast he made and the poor dog kept getting banished from the room, he was trying to lick me bless him but I was up and down constantly and dare I say it, somewhat irritable, lol.

Dh started to pack up the bags and said we really should make a move. By this point I had had my hypno cd playing around the house and was focussing more on my breathing. But I couldn't sit and was pretty worried about how I was going to physically get in the car. To which he said did I want to have the baby in the house then, lol. So I got in v reluctantly, I kept thinking they were going to turn us away. In pain, I covered my face the whole way on the back seat and had him put the hypno cd on in the car. Once we got to the hospital, I saw that the mw was actually my mw, which seemed pretty unlikely as we all live over 20 miles away, so it was nice to see her there. She examined me, said did we want the good news or the good news, being that I wasn't going anywhere and I was 4cms dilated! We were a bit surprised and luckily as it was so quiet, we got our pick of the rooms. We went for the low risk birthing room, with a lovely amount of space, a big pool and natural light through the window, etc. just as we wanted. She made me wait for a while, I'd say 1 1/2 hrs before getting into the pool, so I slumped against the wall and carried on pacing, I'm surprised I didn't wear a groove into the bloody ground, lol. It was a wall full of a printed photo all over it, of a bluebell field, it was lovely. 

I basically then went in on myself, closing my eyes lots, deep breathing, visualisation, massage from dh, hanging off his shoulders, all to get through the pain. He was great, whispering encouragement and I felt comfortable with my mw. When it came to pool time, it was lovely to get in and luckily my contractions weren't affected. So I only came out for the loo, the mw could use the Doppler underwater to monitor baby and he was v v content, bless. She was so happy with progress, she said on the sly to dh that we would be def having the babe that day and most likely be at home for XFactor! I was regularly taking paracetamol for the pain but still mainly with the massage and breathing. We had this amazing wooden massager that didn't leave the dh's hand!

I came out to be examined every now and then, 6cms, 8cms, all good. Then my mw got a call and her son had sickness and a bad tummy, so she had to go. I felt quite gutted I must admit, it felt like we were a team of 3, in it together. When she said bye she was sure it wasnt going to be long and I admitted I was scared of the pushing. She said it was better than contractions as at least you are doing something productive. So off she went. The fill-in mw was ok, in that she mainly left us to it and then we had the night cover mw that we were going to have for the duration. 

Well the vibe of the new mw was completely different, she just didn't seem to be into the way we were doing things and sort of made a funny comment about couldn't believe I hadn't taken any more pain relief and just seemed quite negative. My contractions slowed down :-( She said after a while they'd gone back to 3 in 10 where they'd been 4 in 10. But the other mw was asking when I was having them and she didn't, I don't think she was always looking to be fair and I was deep in visualisation, I only said one word things to dh like 'back' for massage and 'drink'. So I didn't quite trust her analysis. She got me out the pool more often and examined me, still 8cms. She was like 'not as far as we would like' and again I felt like we weren't as on track as we were. She then said in her opinion the head had moved to a worse position. So I got moving, pacing, swaying in the pool, keeping it all really active. On the next exam she said I was 9cms,which we were pleased with. It was so painful getting up and laying flat on my bed for the exams, they just felt really wrong and they slowed contractions down, sometimes stopping them. The mw was like 'you get a break at least' but I wanted to get on with it! 
And so we stayed at 9cms....for 6 hours :-( Cue more examinations, Dr getting involved, talk of hormones to speed it up, it just felt like it was getting out of control. I begged for more time, dh did too and we bought ourselves an extra 2 hrs in the room. On the next exam, she said it hadn't changed but she might be able to move it. And she said to try one push, to see if it shifted things. She quickly said stop, that was the only push I got to do :-( Time ran out, we were moved from our amazing room and into the most medicalised 'room of doom' where nothing good at all happend. They hooked me up on a drip, blew my veins 4 times in the process, tried giving me codeine, it got stuck in my throat and I threw up my whole stomach contents everywhere. So I wasn't even on the paracetamol after that point. The Dr had said on the hormone drip I would prob want an epidural but I was scared of them. I felt deflated, the mw made a right bloody fuss over me being sick, saying she was going to be sick herself if she thought about it, I felt embarrassed. I just sat upright on the side of the bed and tried to breathe the pain away. It was only dh at this point encouraging me, thank god he was there. When they messed up my veins, he had to have a minute outside, he said after that he had had a quick cry, he was getting worried about me. 

The hormone drip gave me horrific pain, more regularly and I felt awful. Instead of buying time, I was begging for the Dr to come back to check my progress. Well she was held up with another patient and eventually the mw checked herself. Still 9cms, she couldn't move that last bit and basically said it was looking like a c section, they had gone beyond the guidelines for getting to the pushing stage after my waters had gone (nobody actually knew when they had gone btw, they were there when I came in and must have gone in the pool.) So she started getting me prepped but said it would need to be signed off and maybe there was something the Dr could do. The Dr eventually came in, about 2 1/2 hrs after the hormone had been administered and came to the same conclusion. C section....I was terrified, I've never had an op, I was going as natural as you pretty much could do, then straight to a CS, it didn't seem right. Baby's stats were completely unaffected the whoe time, they were amazed but said it was down to me keeping calm. At this point the decision was over our heads and the pain of the hormone was awful and I knew then it had been pointless too, so I just shouted 'get on with it then!' Lol....

And so we entered theatre, everyone was lovely but it was a million miles away from the pool room with the bluebells. We had however written preferences in case of a c section, so we had a bit of a debate as we wanted delayed cord clamping, music, dimmed lights, dh announcing gender. They said no to the lights but put our songs on (8 hrs of music that went on in a loop for the whole labour) and although they didn't delay the clamping, they did clamp further up and squeezed what they could into our precious rainbow. It all got surreal, I was contracting right at the point they put the spinal injection in but couldn't move which was a challenge!, after being prepped I felt the most intense pulling, and pressure on my chest. I thought I might have a heart attack, both before and after he was born! I remember thinking wouldn't that just be the worst thing, to die and not ever be there for them. Like I say, it got surreal. We heard the tiniest wailing and they held up our beautiful little boy, I just heard my voice in a loud whimper wail type noise and got handed him for skin to skin. It was amazing....not that we were in theatre but to finally have him. We got pictures, we kissed him constantly, I was obsessed with starting to feed him but I couldn't move properly, they told us it would have to be out of theatre. I was so worried that would get taken from us too. I tried once we got out and got manhandled by nurses giving my boobs a good old pulling about, lol. 

Thankfully, my milk did come through. They think due to the CS it delayed it by about a day, plus the technique really wasn't great, I had a canuler in my hand, I couldn't move half my body, it was awkward to say the least. And he lost more than 10% of his birth weight, going down to 7lbs 2oz. So it's been anxious getting him back up and he's still not birth weight but they have been happy with the progress, hoping to get discharged on Fri. There's also been drama as they reckoned on the 2nd swab that I had before labour said I was carrying strep b and this led to lots of obs on Blake while we were in hospital and worry, but he's been fine, the little trooper. But most importantly, we have our rainbow and we love the bones of him. Can't say it was easy, but so so worth it xxx


----------



## Petzy

Sooperhans said:


> Hi, here's my birth story...

Thank you for sharing your story!! :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

NewToAllThis said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok well bloods are done... waiting for a call on what the level is now :)
> 
> they also gave me my first supply of Progesterone.... did not know they were vaginal suppositories lol... this should be interesting. Cant start them till I know when I am O'ing anyways but glad to be doing something.. :) Hopefully it does the trick for the next BFP
> 
> Just to let you know that progesterone suppositories can cause spotting. I used them for first 12 weeks of my pregnancy and reverted to rectal use as the spotting stressed me out too much.
> 
> Apparently vaginally or rectally is ok for the suppositories. They're less messy rectally but wear a liner if using vaginally.
> 
> Just a bit of info - hope you don't mind :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks I appreciate that info for sure! I have never heard of it causing spotting yet so that's good to know. I am not taking them yet... just taking my OPKs now and waiting to see what happens with those :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Soop - thank you so much for posting your birth story - I shed a tear :cry:
That moment when you hold your rainbow after everything that has happened is utterly priceless :cloud9:

It was so refreshing to start reading how lovely and smoothly your labour was going and I am so sorry that it ended up how it did - but as you say, you have your rainbow now and everything we have to go through (before pregnancy, during and in labour) is worth it in the end.

That hormone drip is a bitch isn't it - I was on that from the start and that's why my pain was so bad. Good to hear that natural contractions are different and maybe less painful as if I do this again anytime, I hope to go into labour naturally and not be induced.

Sorry you're still in hospital - hope you get home soon. Love to you and gorgeous little Blake :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Soop I really enjoyed reading that. I want to go as natural as I can handle, but I'm not gonna get an epidural no matter what. My whole family has had issues with them.


----------



## Nicki123

Soop! Thank you so much for sharing your story :hugs: The bit where you described the pulling sensation in your chest and like you were having a heart attack ... I can't imagine how weird / scary that felt .

I love the way you handled your labour with the visualisation and 'going into yourself' - did you read a book or go to a class to learn how to do that ?


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks, Nicki. I hope so. I'm tired. Not necessarily of TTC, but I'm tired of not even being able to try. Between my ovaries doing random things and his job, we've had one month where we even had a real shot. And we're coming up on cycle 6. Hubby only pushes as hard as I do, so if I have a day where I'm frustrated and just don't care, he lets it go.


----------



## Nicki123

I know what you mean Brittany, us ladies def have to take the ttc bull by the horns while the men fall in line, and it's hard work.


----------



## Sooperhans

Thank you everyone xxx Ntat I agree completely, you could handle natural contractions if/when there is a next time. The hormone stuff just made it go horrid. It's totally worth it in the end but wish we could have welcomed our boy in the pool. Ah well, he arrived safely and chilled. And we are home now, it's been lovely having him back to our own space and being around our lovely dog  

Nicki, a friend gave me a hypno birthing CD: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Effective-Birth-Preparation-Hospital-Centre/dp/1905220502
Basically one of the most powerful images imaging my stereo dial and turning the pain down and sort of giving myself a feeling of numbness when the pain got bad. And then a bit like a film, I played a series of happy memories over and over in my head, like walking down the aisle seeing my dh's face, our dog running to us with his happy face, lovely gardens of lavender, roses...sounds a bit hippy said out loud but basically happy times are linked to oxytocin, which is the natural hormone that is the love drug...makes us feel happy and in love. And feel pain less. So I kept trying to keep that high to get over the pain. And deep, deep calming breathing, that helped me go off there too. Lots of closed eyed and focussing, and physical hugs/ rubs from dh. It worked for us, until Blake's head was stuck and I didn't progress beyond 9cms. Kind of makes me think I can handle other things too by being calm and under control. Dh joked to the mw that I cried recently when I stubbed my toe, so he was amazed!  xxx


----------



## monro84

honeyprayer said:


> Yup, in bed all day. I can get up to use the washroom and take a shower but other than that, nothing. It's horrible! But I hope it works and will be worth it in the end.
> 
> I'm signed off work completely for now and they are very understanding. I'm lucky to work in a position where I have great benefits and still get full salary while at home. I don't know what DH and I would do if we didn't still have my income coming in... It would definitely make things harder considering we just bought a house!
> 
> I've lasted the week on bed rest now so I'm hoping it continues. I meet with the high risk unit tomorrow so I hope they have good news for me or at least a plan. Apparently a treatment option is a cerclage which is a stitch in the cervix to help keep it closed. At this point, I'm wiling to do anything to keep her in there!

I am so sorry your going throught this but don't worry a stitch is not that bad. I had to get one at 23 wks 5 days my cervix measurement was right at 2.5 cm. I did have funneling though. at 37 wks I got the stitch removed and gave birth at 39 wks 4 days when my water broke. i was on moderated bed rest I was off work for a week and then back at work but I have a desk job which I am mostly not doing anything stressful. He told me not cleaning when I was at home. no strenuous activitys. stay on the couch or in bed. Oh and from 19 wks on he was pretty much head down the whole time so alot of pressure on my cervix. And with a stitch you will feel pressure and some women bleed after the stitch is placed I did and it was a good bit kind freaked me out but it finally got lighter and lighter after a week I think. :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Nicki---OMG I am sending you loads of stick :dust: :hugs:

Sorry not on here very often anymore. Praying all you girls get a wonderful Christmas present. 

And Hello to everyone :flower:


----------



## honeyprayer

monro84 said:


> honeyprayer said:
> 
> 
> Yup, in bed all day. I can get up to use the washroom and take a shower but other than that, nothing. It's horrible! But I hope it works and will be worth it in the end.
> 
> I'm signed off work completely for now and they are very understanding. I'm lucky to work in a position where I have great benefits and still get full salary while at home. I don't know what DH and I would do if we didn't still have my income coming in... It would definitely make things harder considering we just bought a house!
> 
> I've lasted the week on bed rest now so I'm hoping it continues. I meet with the high risk unit tomorrow so I hope they have good news for me or at least a plan. Apparently a treatment option is a cerclage which is a stitch in the cervix to help keep it closed. At this point, I'm wiling to do anything to keep her in there!
> 
> I am so sorry your going throught this but don't worry a stitch is not that bad. I had to get one at 23 wks 5 days my cervix measurement was right at 2.5 cm. I did have funneling though. at 37 wks I got the stitch removed and gave birth at 39 wks 4 days when my water broke. i was on moderated bed rest I was off work for a week and then back at work but I have a desk job which I am mostly not doing anything stressful. He told me not cleaning when I was at home. no strenuous activitys. stay on the couch or in bed. Oh and from 19 wks on he was pretty much head down the whole time so alot of pressure on my cervix. And with a stitch you will feel pressure and some women bleed after the stitch is placed I did and it was a good bit kind freaked me out but it finally got lighter and lighter after a week I think. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. My cervix was 1.5cm and funneling so dangerously short. I got the stitch put in last Thursday and I have recovered quite well. I see the doctor on Tuesday for another cervical length check so I'm hoping it's holding steady. My main goal right is to get to 28 weeks, according to my dr. Praying she stays in until then at least :/ it's definitely scary :(


----------



## Bibliophile

Nicki123 said:



> I know what you mean Brittany, us ladies def have to take the ttc bull by the horns while the men fall in line, and it's hard work.

It is. I want to have a bad day now & then without ruining an entire cycle!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi honey ... I can imagine that it must be scary. I was thinking about you yesterday. I am so hopeful that with the stitch and taking it easy you will be fine and baby will stay put for some time to come. 

Lovely to hear from you Monro.

Soop thanks for the info, I'm definitely going to look into that.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Honey - I'm so sorry you can't enjoy your pregnancy, it makes me so sad. Just know that every day you rest and do nothing is a day further to your goal. I know it must be soul destroying to be on complete bed rest and hope that you're loaded up with books, mags, films and of course BnB. 

:hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Im trying to take comfort in knowing that I'm doing all that I can to keep her cooking. I can actually feel her movements now so that helps to reassure me that she's ok in there. :cloud9: And you are right NTAT, I'm taking it a day at a time. Each morning I wake up, I am thankful I've made it another day. 

Thank you for the support ladies, it really is appreciated and means the world to me right now :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Honey, I'm praying all goes well, and that you can continue cooking your babe for several more weeks!!!

Nicki- OMG!!! Sending TONS of prayers for this one for you!!!

Soop- HUGE congratulations!!! You did so well, and you know, in the end, your son is here, safe and sound, which is all that matters after all you've been through.

Monro- Your little guy is ADORABLE!!!!!!! What a sweetie!


----------



## Petzy

monro84 said:


> Nicki---OMG I am sending you loads of stick :dust: :hugs:
> 
> Sorry not on here very often anymore. Praying all you girls get a wonderful Christmas present.
> 
> And Hello to everyone :flower:

Congrats on your gorgeous baby boy xx:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

honeyprayer said:


> Thank you. My cervix was 1.5cm and funneling so dangerously short. I got the stitch put in last Thursday and I have recovered quite well. I see the doctor on Tuesday for another cervical length check so I'm hoping it's holding steady. My main goal right is to get to 28 weeks, according to my dr. Praying she stays in until then at least :/ it's definitely scary :(

Wishing you the best honey.. glad you have recovered so well.. thinking of you and wow you are one tough cookie :)


----------



## Petzy

Well girls, my OPK is the same as yesterday so far, about a 5-6/10 I would rate. I suppose I will just keep going and see what the next several days brings. I read a lot of women O about 2 weeks after miscarrying (for those earlier MC like mine, and where the HCG goes down quickly) so two weeks would be this coming Sunday. Hopefully it starts to get darker soon and I head towards O :)


----------



## Petzy

Hope everyone is well today :) Still doing my OPK's hoping to see some dark lines soon!! xx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Petzy - hope you're having fun peeing on your opks :)

I am 4 weeks and 1 day today, time is going VERY slowly!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Petzy - Hope your opk shows something is happening soon. I've heard people say that you can count the miscarriage as day 1 of your cycle. I know the feeling of wanting to be able to try again to heal the hurt iykwim? Hugs to you :hugs:

Nicki - time seems to stand still doesn't it. In normal life the hours, days, weeks fly by but in PAL... ugh, soooooo slllooooowwww. I got through the early days with a 'one day at a time' attitude. Every morning I was just grateful that I was still preggo, I stopped focussing on the count of days. It's so hard though so I do sympathise. 
It still annoys me that our wonderful experience of being pregnant (before the ms kicks in) is marred because of our losses. Oh to have that innocence back. 
Keep going though, you're doing great - and at least you have a few distractions between now and scan day :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

So true New. I don't think I'll ever be able to relax!
17dpo today and the test line on my frer is looking darker than the control. So I might relax for like a day before I start wobbling again!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hugs, Nicki. What's the longest you've gone before? I hope you'll be able to relax (at least a little!) once you've passed that point.


----------



## Nicki123

The furthest was nearly 10 weeks but I knew earlier that things weren't right as at the first scan I had at 7 weeks baby was measuring very small. It never picked up and the heartbeat finally petered out about 10 weeks. Before that the furthest I got was about 7-8 weeks but again Baby was measuring small on an earlier scan. I am really hoping the slow growth was because of lack of blood flow and that the aspirin and meds are going to do the trick. I think if I get through my first two scans (6 and 8 weeks ) with baby measuring the right size I might be able to relax a little...


----------



## Bibliophile

I hope so!


----------



## Petzy

Oh Nicki I have everything crossed for you... are you going in for early scans due to previous MC? I forget if you mentioned that or not... I also forget if you are on progesterone or not?

Got my positive OPK today! And what's funny about that, is I am on CD 15 if we called the M/C CD1... (just like you said girls!) so I would have been due for my positive OPK yesterday or today anyways! That makes me happy.. we BD this morning so hopefully that's ok because we didn't the last two days! (lots last week but too early probably!) So hopefully again tonight or tomorrow morning for more coverage hehe 

I am due to go for bloods tomorrow or Wednesday to confirm its at zero... I am sure it must be really low since I am O'ing now...

Now I need to find out when to start my progesterone, the doc said a few days after confirming O, but since I am taking OPKs, I guess safe bet would be in 3-4 days?


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Petzy. No I'm not taking progesterone. But yes I have a scan at 6 weeks and then every 2 weeks until I get to the magic 12 weeks. I have a ticker counting down to my first scan :)

Have you taken a hpt to make sure you can't see a line? I would really advise it, after my first mc I thought I was pg again straight away but it turns out my first erpc hadn't worked properly. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Petzy

Nicki123 said:


> Hi Petzy. No I'm not taking progesterone. But yes I have a scan at 6 weeks and then every 2 weeks until I get to the magic 12 weeks. I have a ticker counting down to my first scan :)
> 
> Have you taken a hpt to make sure you can't see a line? I would really advise it, after my first mc I thought I was pg again straight away but it turns out my first erpc hadn't worked properly. Good luck to you!!

Well I didn't think I needed to because I am going for bloods so often to make sure HCG is going down, but I may do that! I have some ultra sensitive IC's at home that claim to be 10miu... maybe I will! I really think since I was 19 a week ago I should be at 5 or lower but I hear you... I don't want a faint line in two weeks only to be told its not real lol

I am so glad you are getting a scan every other week.. I think I will have the same when I get pg again too.. helps a bit with the nerves right? and we need all the help with nerves we can get :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

For the benefit of the new girls on here who are stressing over whether you did it at right time or enough times around O... Hugo is the product of a 'once in a month' AND DH has a low sperm count. 

So don't stress - go with the flow!


----------



## Petzy

NewToAllThis said:


> For the benefit of the new girls on here who are stressing over whether you did it at right time or enough times around O... Hugo is the product of a 'once in a month' AND DH has a low sperm count.
> 
> So don't stress - go with the flow!

Hehe good to know :) I know it only takes once but some how it always gives me confidence to have done everything I could to optimize my chances in a cycle.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Petzy said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> For the benefit of the new girls on here who are stressing over whether you did it at right time or enough times around O... Hugo is the product of a 'once in a month' AND DH has a low sperm count.
> 
> So don't stress - go with the flow!
> 
> Hehe good to know :) I know it only takes once but some how it always gives me confidence to have done everything I could to optimize my chances in a cycle.Click to expand...

Oh yes, I don't blame you, I used to do the same. But if for some reason you don't get to, there's always hope :winkwink:


----------



## Petzy

Morning everyone, hope you are all doing great.. Nicki, I hope you don't have any MS yet!! lol :)

OPK is back to negative today so I guess I am O'ing now, or maybe have O'd already - good thing we got in another BD last night lol (twice yesterday oops lol). Maybe again tonight if we can but I wont sweat it...

I guess I am officially back in the 2ww. It makes me sad and happy at the same time, you know what I mean?

Going to call clinic today to see when I should start taking my progesterone...

xx


----------



## Bibliophile

Good luck, Petzy! I would take an hpt though just to be sure.

Cycle 6! I swear I'm going to tie hubby to the bed or something this cycle. LOL.


----------



## Nicki123

Petzy - hope the 2ww isn't too painfully slow

Biblio - sounds like a plan! Lucky hubby ;)

No ms here yet, no symptoms yet tbh. Of course that makes me worry but I'll try not too... Thank god I have a holiday to keep me occupied! I'm off to Vienna on thurs, back next mon, if I don't log on while I'm away catch you all when I'm back :)


----------



## lexi374

Some how unsubscribed to this thread. Nicki is that a bfp?? Xx


----------



## lexi374

Omg soop you had him! :thumbup: I just read your birth story congratulations Hun, I'm so pleased for you! I was thinking bloody hell she coasted that staying calm lovely water birth etc.... Then you ended up with a c section! :wacko:

But still... He's here and all ok! :thumbup::hugs:

Well done xxx


----------



## monro84

oh wow soop I just got to read your birth story that was an ordeal but gald ya'll ar both ok and he got here safe and sound. :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Have a great trip to Vienna Nicki, you lucky duck!!


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ya'll. I've been kinda MIA because there isn't much going on. DTD only 3 times during my week, and it was every other day. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but Posted this in another thread I'm on, but I don't have much going on cause I'm trying to not symptom spot.

Today is 5/6DPO (not 100% sure) and me and DH badonkadonked last night for the hell of it... This AM I wake up (well more like 1:45pm lol) go tinkle and wipe, and I expect there to me wet snotty like fluid from his baby gravy, however there are streaks of red in it  Someone said it could be tears, but I don't know from what. My husband has never made me bleed.....


----------



## Bibliophile

Could be tears if maybe you were dry or something. Or could be signs of something better. ;)


----------



## Petzy

Sometimes when the cervix is sensitive its more likely to cause a little spotting if you bumped it ... but if that's not happened before, I have my fingers crossed that its a good sign! xx


----------



## Petzy

Ok Update time!

Got bloodwork results back from this morning... Beta is down to negative status whoop! Level was 1 lol, So im all good to go... I told her I got my positive OPK on Monday and she said to start the progesterone on CD21 every month, and then on CD28 or 29 I will go in for bloods and if I am pregnant, I will keep taking them, if I am not, I will stop that day and get AF. So there is no wondering every month in that they are going to preg test me every cycle... interesting... AHHHHH

So I start meds this coming Sat, and go next sat (nov 30th) for preg test. Lets see what this month brings...


----------



## DSemcho

Yay!!!! :d


----------



## Bibliophile

FX!


----------



## DSemcho

Someone said the spotting yesterday was probably from a tear from sex the night before, or from my cervix getting bumped. I "swabbed" my vaginal wall with my clean index finger and wiped it on the TP yesterday and nothing, then I just touched the opening to my cervix and touched the TP and there was the slightest bit of pink. The spotting that started at 2:30/3pm stopped around 7pm last night. Then all last night nothing when I wiped (I was up until about 4am), and then when I wake up today (2pm) I go to the toilet and more pink, and still cramps on the left, which is the side I ovulated on&#8230; Should I be excited or could this actually be early AF???


----------



## Bibliophile

Could be lots of things. If there was a tear, they can take a few days to heal sometimes and aggravating it could make it bleed again. Be patient and see what happens. :)


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Hannah - I can't quite see the lines on those peesticks but I am looking on my phone so not the best. Good luck!
I have not heard about testing with blood before ...


----------



## DSemcho

Tested with a FRER this AM and it was a BFN&#8230;. But while cleaning I accidentally pricked my finger with a needle and decided to do an IC with the whole blood technique (but I accidentally put a little to much water)&#8230; Has anyone ever used that method and been accurate because I got this.

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/8b08d603-64f5-4609-b943-fcbf2cd9e60d_zps88868f46.jpg

Slightly darker IRL.


----------



## honeyprayer

I made it to vday :blush:


----------



## Bibliophile

Hmm, I don't see anything on those sticks. 

Congrats, Honey!


----------



## HannahTTC

This mornings 6 DPO we have some progression. Definitely noticed difference thos morning still hard to get good photo. 


https://i44.tinypic.com/2ni9szs.jpg


https://i42.tinypic.com/2dan4th.jpg


Happy thanksgiving


----------



## HannahTTC

DSemcho said:


> Tested with a FRER this AM and it was a BFN&#8230;. But while cleaning I accidentally pricked my finger with a needle and decided to do an IC with the whole blood technique (but I accidentally put a little to much water)&#8230; Has anyone ever used that method and been accurate because I got this.
> 
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/8b08d603-64f5-4609-b943-fcbf2cd9e60d_zps88868f46.jpg
> 
> Slightly darker IRL.

Nice job! I see two lines. How many DPO? It has worked for me a little over a year ago with DD. There is a huge thread on the pregnancy test side blood on HPT =??? Its like 700 plus pages maybe thousands. It has worked for many. And, some not so much.

Blood will be positive before urine.


----------



## Nicki123

I don't have good line eye today in afraid, not sure I can make any out ... Keep testing and posting ladies!

Congrats honey prayer, so happy for you :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

honeyprayer said:


> I made it to vday :blush:

This is the best news ever :dance: keep that baby cookin', you're doing an AMAZING job sweetie. It must be so hard for you I know, but woohoo to V day, an excellent achievement!

:hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hannah - I don't have good line eye either but I am looking on my phone. Interesting about the blood.

DSemcho - Never heard of that before but wish I'd tried it whilst preggo.

Wishing you both the best of luck for a good BFP in a few days. :hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

Thank you NTAT! Still trying to take one day at a time but so glad to have made it to vday :) next goal is 28 weeks which will be the day after Christmas! :xmas3:


----------



## Razcox

Hi all, been and on again off again member on here for a while. Been 'Off' for a year and focused on losing weight and getting a bit fitter but now I have reached my first target we are back on the TTC wagon.

Been going through ICIS with PGD and had 1 day 5 top grade embie put back on Monday. The POAS addiction has already started and there may have been a bit of a squinter but not sure as its still far to early to test.

So hi to everyone and looking forward to meeting some new ladies x


----------



## HannahTTC

Hello Raz, can't wait to see photo's and welcome hopefully you get your BFP.

ATM = I have been getting lines since 5 DPO and last nights was very noticeable I am thinking BFP but we will see. I plan on testing again when I get home from family.


----------



## HannahTTC

I think I got my true BFP. It's darker in real life. 
https://i42.tinypic.com/a3igz6.png

https://i40.tinypic.com/245isyb.jpg

https://i42.tinypic.com/2ltjcsn.jpg


https://i44.tinypic.com/2gsqr9f.jpg

Just for fun

https://i43.tinypic.com/24vnsxx.jpg


----------



## DSemcho

OMG how many DPO?


----------



## HannahTTC

DSemcho said:


> OMG how many DPO?

7 DPO 

Any updates on you?


----------



## Nicki123

Hannah I think I might see sthg on that first pic - congratulations!

Yes DS any news?

Welcome Raz, well done on getting fit and healthy, fx for you.

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## DSemcho

I don't think so with me... But I took a IC at like 4:30am, and I swear I see something barely, but more so when inverted.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=203515


Blood is still BFP... Seeing if DH will prick his finger for a try.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=203516


----------



## HannahTTC

I say BFP on both


----------



## DSemcho

FRER from tonight.

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/df106cd0-02e9-4349-9a0a-6a8522bac44c_zpse7b7032e.jpg


----------



## Bibliophile

Hmm. I'm not one to ask on squinters. ;) FX for you both.


----------



## cruise

I don't count squinters as BFPs, but I'd do another FRER tonight. In my experience, real BFPs on FRER darken within 24 hours or less, whereas squinters on ICs stay squinters for an annoying long time...


----------



## DSemcho

Ill do it in the am... But I also have positive OPKs today at what's supposed to be 15/16DPO


----------



## HannahTTC

9 dpo SmU

https://i43.tinypic.com/2ces26h.jpg

And, a photo of a bee I took lol.


https://i41.tinypic.com/snfm3b.jpg


----------



## DSemcho

I see a shadow. Was it within 10 min?


This is my OPK from 6:30PM... SO CONFUSED! We BD'd just in case.


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/50bf99a2-8d2c-4c3b-a9ac-98d574a63087_zps86df1146.jpg


----------



## HannahTTC

You can get positive opk's before positive hpt. But yes BD in case. I get positives on OPK before my HPT'S. Maybe good sign.

it was pink and came up in 3 minutes


----------



## DSemcho

Nice!! I hope these are good signs for us!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck girls. Hoping they become really dark BFP's for you both soon. 

Have some BFP dust :dust:


----------



## Bibliophile

cruise said:


> I don't count squinters as BFPs, but I'd do another FRER tonight. In my experience, real BFPs on FRER darken within 24 hours or less, whereas squinters on ICs stay squinters for an annoying long time...

This. :)


----------



## Razcox

HannahTTC - Thanks for the welcome. I can see the lines on all the tests you have posted. Fingers crossed its gets darker for you.

Nicki123 - Thanks for the welcome! Its been a slog to lose the weight but feel much better for it now.

DSemcho - i fee a BFP on all of those but agree with cruise, IC are a pain in the bum for being crap lines for ages! OPKs can show a BFP before a HPT BUT be careful as they can also pick up other hormones which are released before AF. OPK's would be like doing a search for women, lots of results can bring up a line. HPT's are more specific so would be like searching for women in hats! 

AFM - Its now 7 days post 5D ET so still testing, woke up and had to pee at 3am so not the full night and it was very weak so not surprised I didnt really get anything. Here is the test though with the brightness tweaked a little bit. Might maybe see a shadow if you squint and hold it up to the light just right! Will be testing with another IC tomorrow and depending on that will break out the FRER on Wednesday. 

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/test_zps4b60eede.jpg


----------



## DSemcho

Razcox said:


> DSemcho - i fee a BFP on all of those but agree with cruise, IC are a pain in the bum for being crap lines for ages! OPKs can show a BFP before a HPT BUT be careful as they can also pick up other hormones which are released before AF. OPK's would be like doing a search for women, lots of results can bring up a line. HPT's are more specific so would be like searching for women in hats!
> 
> AFM - Its now 7 days post 5D ET so still testing, woke up and had to pee at 3am so not the full night and it was very weak so not surprised I didnt really get anything. Here is the test though with the brightness tweaked a little bit. Might maybe see a shadow if you squint and hold it up to the light just right! Will be testing with another IC tomorrow and depending on that will break out the FRER on Wednesday.
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/test_zps4b60eede.jpg

I only took the OPK out of curiosity and so far it's a no on HPT's but I didn't take one this am so I am gonna take one tomorrow. I am wondering if I'm ovulating again because when I take an OPK before AF it's usually a super light line or non-existent line.

What's 5D ET


----------



## Razcox

DSemcho said:


> I only took the OPK out of curiosity and so far it's a no on HPT's but I didn't take one this am so I am gonna take one tomorrow. I am wondering if I'm ovulating again because when I take an OPK before AF it's usually a super light line or non-existent line.
> 
> What's 5D ET

well that is certainly NOT a faint line! What is your CM or temp like?

5D ET is 5 day embryo transfer, so at the moment I am 7 days post 5 day embryo transfer :)


----------



## DSemcho

Ooh ok. 

I can't tell my CM cause me and DH DTD last night. And I haven't been temping cause DH was getting angry cause it was keeping him awake (he was on 12s from 7pm - 7am during my O week).


----------



## Razcox

humm thats a difficult one then, I think you would be best to DTD just in case and wait and see I guess. Which I hate, waiting and seeing I mean. Thats the problem with TTC there is so much of it


----------



## DSemcho

Indeed there is! I just can't believe I'm having back to back TWW. We DTD last night and will again tonight.


----------



## Nicki123

Hey ladies. How is everyone? How did all those lines work out - I hope we got a few more bfps!

Quick update - had my scan today at 7wk 6days and measuring perfectly :) so all good here. Keep your fx for me ladies.


----------



## lexi374

Yay Nicki so pleased for you! Keeping my fingers crossed! :hugs: xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Fab news Nicki...lots of sticky :dust: coming your way

Hoping everyone else is doing ok...I know that this is particularly a hard time of year so :hugs: to all

XxX


----------



## Bibliophile

More cheers, Nicki. :)

AF due Sunday here. I can't decide which way I'm leaning this cycle. Which I guess is good- at least I'm not sure I'm not pregnant. Lol.


----------



## honeyprayer

Another mini milestone :) 26 weeks today and reached double digits. Only 98 to go! :blush:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nicki123 said:


> Hey ladies. How is everyone? How did all those lines work out - I hope we got a few more bfps!
> 
> Quick update - had my scan today at 7wk 6days and measuring perfectly :) so all good here. Keep your fx for me ladies.

Nicki - I've posted in your journal but excellent news, I am praying for beanie :hugs:



honeyprayer said:


> Another mini milestone :) 26 weeks today and reached double digits. Only 98 to go! :blush:

:thumbup: Fab fab fab! Every day your little girl stays in there is her growing big and strong ready for the outside world. 

:hugs: as always.

Hope everyone else is okay :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

No good news here i'm afraid AF showed up last Thursday so the IVF was a bust again. Will be starting again in feb to give my body time to recover.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry to hear that, Razcox.


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry too Razcox :hugs: here's to 2014 being lucky for you.


----------



## Bibliophile

We got a non squinter line today mid afternoon! I'll take another tomorrow just because I want to see that blazing line, but it's a solid pink line even after only a couple hour hold today. :) 

Now I have 4 weeks to make it farther than the other two. But I'm feeling really good about it and I'm going to try and enjoy it until there's actually something to be concerned about.


----------



## Nicki123

:happydance: Yay Brittany!
That's the right attitude - there will be wobbly days but I think a bit of PMA will take you far. So excited!


----------



## honeyprayer

Congrats Biblio!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## DSemcho

Got AF yesterday at work, so I should I between 31DEC and 4JAN. Not sure if I'm gonna get to DTD during my O period cause DH is going to the states for 3 weeks for school that is starting on 6JAN. But now AF is due roughly the 16th/17th.


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks, guys! I think it's definitely the best attitude for my sanity. ;) And I don't know... With the other 1 (because the 2nd was at 5 weeks and honestly I hardly remember it), I had a gut feeling that something was wrong from the first. I feel really GOOD about this one. So I'm hoping my intuition is right. 


Scheduling sucks, DS.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm sorry I didn't read any actual posts yet, but congrats Biblio! I'm happy for you :D


----------



## NewToAllThis

So sorry Razcox :cry:

Congrats Biblio - hoping this is a sticky. :hugs:

Soop - how are you and Blake doing? How has the doggy taken to the new baby? :flower:

Hi Nicki - I'm still stalking your journal like a mad woman :haha:

Honey - how's that little girlie doing? Still cooking her well :hugs:

AFM. we're ok. Hugo 3 months old now bit still sleeping like a newborn (ie not continuously for very long!) it's hard work at the moment.


----------



## Razcox

Huge congrates Biblio! I think PAL is the same as being a recovering alcoholic - one day at a time x . Glad you feel so positive :happydance:

DS - sorry the witch turned up and agree that DTD at the right time is a bithch. It always seems like DH has no interest around O as well!

AFM - just plodding along waiting for O and back at the gym to lose a bit more weight, going to give my body a couple of cycles before we try IVF again but still going to TTC though and see what happens.


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry it's so tough new. You must be knackered. Hugo is so cute though he can just about get away with it!

Still so over the moon for you Biblio.

Good luck to everyone else trying, I hope you all get bfps for Christmas x


----------



## Nicki123

Oops double post


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks, everyone! We're still ridiculously giddy over it. :haha: So far, I'm not having too many similarities with the other two other than tiredness. Which is definitely ok with me! Going to talk to the doctor today and ask if he thinks it's ok to get some progesterone as a preventative measure.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry Hugo's not sleeping! :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry I haven't posted much lately. I do read and keep up with you all but little H is keeping me more than busy at the moment.

I just popped in to say Merry Christmas to one and all.:xmas9:

Had another photoshoot today. First of three to capture 3 phases (ie, baby, sitting/crawling & walking).

Regarding the issues with Hugo sleeping. He wakes a lot and is ALWAYS hungry. I spoke to the health visitor and they advised me putting him on hungry baby milk and so far so good. He only woke once last night at 2am :happydance: and seems far more settled.

Big day today though, he's gone in his own room so I'm hoping he settles ok. He went to sleep quickly and hasn't stirred so I'm pleased so far.

My gorgeous boy

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/Mobile%20Uploads/5B76290E-A041-432E-9D85-713917620953_zpsqpyn5hj0.jpg


----------



## cruise

NTAT, that's one gorgeous picture. Thanks for the reminder it's all worth it. :D


----------



## Nicki123

Hugo is adorable new.

Enjoy being a pineapple Cruise (that one always makes me wince ...)


----------



## NewToAllThis

cruise said:


> NTAT, that's one gorgeous picture. Thanks for the reminder it's all worth it. :D

You hit the nail on the head there cruise. I wouldn't wish miscarriage on anyone and to say it was all worth it is wrong. But to get a baby at the end of your struggles does make the perseverance and heartache have a point to it iykwim. 

I very nearly gave up. In fact, I kind of had. We stopped trying. 

Never ever give up. Hugo is my living proof of that!

:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Same here, NTAT. If I would have given up, I wouldn't have my beautiful Hannah...

The day your rainbow is born and placed in your arms, makes every loss, fear, and ounce of sorrow worth it in the long run. The key is to keep going.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi wookie. I can't get over how old Hannah is now! (EDIT: thanks to the other more observant people on this thread also I see CONGRATS are in order for #2! Exciting!)

I had a scan today, all measuring perfectly at 9w4d


Spoiler
Here is gingernut

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/A2915158-EF14-4939-8A27-93CCCECD9200.jpg


----------



## lexi374

Yay congrats Nicki great news xxx


----------



## lexi374

Congrats wookie didn't realise you were having another! :happydance:

Ntat Hugo is just gorgeous! :hugs:

Soop how's things going? X


----------



## monro84

Nicki---So excited for you!!! the US is precious!! Still sending sticky :dust: your way. I believe this one might be it :happydance:

Biblio-- Sending Sticky :dust: your way too. Congrats!!

Honey--Yay!! Not to much longer :winkwink:

Ntat--Hugo is precious!! Glad he is sleeping better now!!

Cruise--Not much longer for you too!!:winkwink:

Wookie--you have another one one the way Congrats!!

Hannah--congrats wow twins!!


Hello to anyone I forgot :wave: and to everyone never give up:hugs:.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Said in your journal but fab news *Nicki *and congrats to *Biblio *& *Wookie *too. Sticky dust coming your way both :dust: :hugs:

Hi *Lexi*, how you doing? How's number 2 coming along? Did you find out the sex, I can't remember if you've said :hugs:

*Monro *- Mason is such a cutie, love your avatar :flower:

Way to go *Honey*, keep on cookin' that little girlie - you're doing great :thumbup:

Did I miss someone having twins? Monro has mentioned something but my baby brain prevents me from remembering a lot of things these days :dohh:

My big news is that Hugo slept through last night. Third night in his own bed and he went down at 9pm and slept til 6.30 and then slept til 8. I am delirious. I bet it won't happen again but even one full nights sleep was amazing.


----------



## wookie130

NTAT- Hugo is adorable! He's also getting so big, so fast! The first year is truly a blur...one minute they're tiny newborns, and the next...they're cruising furniture preparing to walk already!

Thanks for the congrats, ladies. I got my BFP at 10 dpo, after finding out that my progesterone was low...I began progesterone suppositories on 10 dpo, the day I found out I was pregnant. On the evening of 11 dpo, I began spotting, and did so until 13 dpo. Oddly enough, my betas on 10 and 12 dpo were doubling a bit ahead of schedule, so that was good. We'll see if there's a heartbeat on January 8th (I'll be around 8 weeks then), or if I'm having another loss. You would think that PAL become easier after having a rainbow...and I guess it kind of does, but it's still tough! Anyway, it's out of my hands, so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Happy New Year, how is everyone doing?

7 weeks Wookie, how you feeling?

Biblio - how you doing?

Honeyprayer - hope you're still cooking that little girl. 

Hugo & I had a lovely Christmas. Quiet but lovely.


----------



## honeyprayer

Happy new year ladies!! :hugs:

Another huge congrats to Nicki, wookie and Biblio on their BFPs. So absolutely thrilled for the three of you!

NTAT - glad to hear you had a lovely Christmas. I saw the pictures of Hugo - I loved the little penguin outfit! He's such a photogenic little boy :cloud9:

AFM - still cooking and let me tell you, I am thankful for every day! I'm still getting a scan every 2 weeks to check on the stitch and it's been holding well. The dr says it's 'stable.' As long as it stays this way, I won't be getting it taken out until 36 weeks. My last appt was this past Monday and she was currently weighing 2lbs 4oz :cloud9: The ultrasound tech scared me saying she was 'small' but the dr tells me that she's in the 28th percentile. So although she's not a huge baby, anything between 10-90 percentile is normal. He showed me her growth on a chart and she's been growing normally so he's not concerned. But that tech sure got me worried!!! Ugh :p 

Hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thank you Honey. I can't stop taking photos of him :cloud9:

So pleased to hear you're still cooking your little girl. I was thinking about you over Christmas hoping this was the case. Hopefully by the sounds of it, you may get quite near to term. Turning 30 weeks must feel like a big milestone though hey. At least you know that even if she did come in the next few weeks, she'd be ok. I had a scan at 29 weeks (the 4D one) and I think Hugo weighed just under 3lb so your little girl is doing great :thumbup:


----------



## Bibliophile

Doing well here! Pretty sick, though, which is not fun- even if it is reassuring. First scan & appointment on the 13th. I've been taking a test here and there because from the research I've done, it seems that taking progesterone can mask an hcg fall. But the tests are now turning the control lines into squinters because they're sucking up so much dye in the test line! So this may be it. :) Next Friday will be the farthest I've ever gotten, so we're getting excited.

Glad she's still snuggled in tight, Honey!


----------



## Nicki123

All good here, now past 11 weeks which is so good for me. Feeling a bit icky but not too bad. Hope everyone is well, happy new year


----------



## Sooperhans

Hello lovely ladies and what fantastic news there is to bring in the new year! Biblio, Nicki I'm completely made up for you both, so hoping everything continues to progress how it's started...I have everything crossed for you! And twins with Hannah...amazing!! Many many congratulations!! And wookie with no2 as well as Lexi, woooo fabulous news, I've read the last 2 pages of the thread and there's good news everywhere, 2014 looks to be an amazing year! 

Ntat ahhhhhh how gorgeous is Hugo! And turning into a sleeper too, what a good boy for his lovely mummy. I'm the same with Blake, can't stop taking pics of his beautiful face!! 

I hope everybody had a lovely Christmas and I hope bfps are just around the corner for those waiting for them. I think this may be a lucky thread :)

We are so enjoying our little Blake, he's a beauty (we think) and quite an easy baby in that he doesn't cry for the sake of it. He is a hungry boy though, nighttime included! He's packing in the weight bless him, at last weigh in a couple of weeks ago he was 11lb3, he's 9wks tomorrow and I'm sure he's in the 12s! I'll try and attach a couple of pics here to show you xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Spoiler
here are some pics....I hope it's worked!

 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sooperhans

That didn't bloody work at all! I've attached multiple images....?? It only shows one at a time...:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sooperhans

One more pic from me :) there's more but the attachments thing is annoying me, lol. Anyone heard how Beach is getting on...?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wookie130

Soop, he is utterly gorgeous!!! That beautiful dark hair, oh my!!!!


----------



## Sooperhans

Ah thank you! I love his hair, hoping it stays in as some people say it can drop out. Atm it's growing! Our lovely boy :)


----------



## Nicki123

So lovely to hear from you Soop :) Blake is Gorg. My nephew had that very same reindeer outfit at Christmas, it's soooo cute.

I have also been wondering how beach is - are you out there Beach?? I hope all is well x


----------



## Neversaynever

Just dropping in ladies...happy new year to everyone :flower:

Loving all these rainbow announcements, sticky BFP's and hoping there will be many more this year :hugs:

Ladies that are still trying...hang in there and have hope...please keep us updated in here.

Can I make a suggestion without sounding like a miserable bugger...if you have baby pics, scans etc...could you spoiler them? I know ladies like to have positive stories etc..me included but sometimes it might not be what people want to see if that makes sense? It then gives people the choice if they want to see any of that kind of news :flower:

Lots of love, :hugs: :dust: and whatevers

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Thanks Nicki :)
Can anyone tell me how to put pics in spoilers...? I can only manage it with text and not images, I'm not doing well with the technology :( I'll hold off until I have the hang of it, I'd hate to upset anyone x


----------



## Neversaynever

I only know how to do it with uploaded pics in to photo bucket soop :wacko: I am technologically challenged too :haha:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Oh gawd, something else to get to grips with! I'll try and look it up. How are you? Xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Soop. Blake is adorable. Thanks so much for the photos. Boys are ace hey! Love his hair, so cool. Hoe he doesn't lose it, although I think he might have already started losing it if he was going to, idk.
Glad you are enjoying being a mummy and Blake is a good boy for you. 

To put a pic in a spoiler, just make sure this is at the start of the link [SPOILER ] and this at the end [/SPOILER ] (without the spaces though)

Hi Nicki - stalking your journal like a mad woman :wacko: :thumbup: :dance:


----------



## Neversaynever

Photo bucket is easy and you can upload as many pics as you like in one post. NTAT has rightly said you need to put the link in between the spoiler link thingy. Alternatively...go to advanced post and there's a pic of a yellow smiley face with a blacked out face...click on that then put your link in there :thumbup:

All is fine with me thanks hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Bibliophile

You can't put pics you upload straight from your computer/phone in spoilers, though. It has to be pics from another website. Which is kind of annoying when you're like me & don't use any of those sites. ;) However, I do agree it is nice to have them in spoilers when you're having a low day.


----------



## Bibliophile

7w5d- It's officially a record! :) Still pretty nervous about the scan Monday, but doing pretty well overall. Still feel like crap all the time, so that's been reassuring- when I haven't been frustrated that I can't keep up with life anymore!


----------



## Nicki123

Yippee Biblio! I am looking fwd to us both being able to report positive news after our Monday scans :thumbup:

There is light at the end of the tunnel. I have felt slightly less nauseous over the last few days. Now insomnia is my enemy. I think I'm nervous and excited about Monday.


----------



## cruise

It's so encouraging to see good news here.
Fingers crossed for your scan, Nikki :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Good luck with scans ladies :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:

XxX


----------



## Sooperhans

Good luck to you both with your scans, thinking of you xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Biblio & Nicki. I'm here rooting for you both :hugs:

Look forward to great updates later :thumbup:


----------



## Bibliophile

Thank you! :) I'll probably just have to do a quick update from my phone- I have to go straight from my appointment to taking hubby to the airport 4 hours from us.


----------



## honeyprayer

Good luck today ladies! Thinking of both of you :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hey ladies. Just popping in to say all was good at the scan today :cloud9: Will try and post a pic tomorrow x

Edit - scan photo 


Spoiler
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w362/nicolaflack/C6AC5693-E92D-41FB-A923-512B6FA1CC65.jpg


----------



## Sooperhans

Nicki that is amazing, so so happy for you and this beautiful scan photo!!! This is your rainbow...I have a feeling. You said that to me last year and you were right too xxx


----------



## Sooperhans

Biblio I hope you had a good scan too x


----------



## lexi374

Nicki that's fantastic you must feel so relieved, are you starting to believe a bit now? X

Biblio how was your scan? X

Soop Blake is gorgeous and so much hair! N still doesn't have much, unless she's in pink people think she's a boy bless her! X

Ntat Hugo is gorgeous too, when are you having him christened? X

Hi to everyone else sorry I struggle to keep up, good luck to all of you in tww xx

So I'm 28 weeks Tom and team blue this time, it's going so quick compared to with Neve. Had midwife today and she couldn't get hold of him to get heartbeat as he was moving n kicking so much, I was hoping the next 1 would be calmer! 

N is great she turned 1 at the beginning of the year, been walking for a couple of months now and already throwing strops and stamping her feet oh joy! Lol! Xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Lexi. Can't believe you're 28 weeks already, it's going so quickly. Plus that Neve is one, where does the time go hey?!

Hugo is being christened this coming Sunday, the 19th. We have a rehearsal on Friday evening. It's DH's birthday on Friday and don't think he's best pleased on having to spend a chunk of the evening in church lol. 

Everything is in place though. Hotel paid, food ordered, cupcakes well and truly tested :haha: Should be a good day.


----------



## lexi374

Lol at dh, don't blame him really. Well I'm sure it'll go better than ours did! The priest forgot to turn up! Waited ages then had to go back and have the party as loads of food and hall booked eventually he got our message and called and we went back to church at 5 to get her baptised! What a day! :dohh: x


----------



## lexi374

Spoiler





A couple of birthday pics x

oops not the right way up sorry!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh no, that wasn't good. Hope he had a good excuse for forgetting to turn up!

Oh, she's just beautiful. Love the one of her eating cake, its hard to imagine Hugo sitting in his highchair eating birthday cake, but I know it'll be here before I know it!


----------



## Bibliophile

Oops! I've been too tired to remember to update. Lol.
Everything was perfect. Measured in at 8w1d, which was exactly where we were yesterday. Heartbeat at 167bpm. We're both feeling like it's real now- I think we'll end up telling my family this weekend when we get together. :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent news Biblio. Was worried when you didn't update but seeing as it's pregnancy tiredness I'll let you off :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! It was that and the fact that we had to leave as soon as the appointment was done so that I could take hubby to the airport 4 hours away- and then drive back. I was soooo exhausted last night. Still am, but I'm at least nearly functioning today.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Bibliophile said:


> Lol! It was that and the fact that we had to leave as soon as the appointment was done so that I could take hubby to the airport 4 hours away- and then drive back. I was soooo exhausted last night. Still am, but I'm at least nearly functioning today.

Blimey, no wonder you're tired then - what a drive :wacko:
Is that your nearest airport?

So how you feeling pregnancy wise? :hugs:

I'm loving how this thread is becoming so successful - hope for everyone!


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Soop and Lexi - so lovely to hear from you both and to see photos of Blake and neve. Just fabulous.

Yup New, lots of good news going on at the moment. Long may it continue.


----------



## Nicki123

Oops double post.


----------



## wookie130

Nicki- Gorgeous scan picture!!! Perfect!

Biblio- Wonderful news on your scan! Now go rest up!


----------



## Bibliophile

NewToAllThis said:


> Bibliophile said:
> 
> 
> Lol! It was that and the fact that we had to leave as soon as the appointment was done so that I could take hubby to the airport 4 hours away- and then drive back. I was soooo exhausted last night. Still am, but I'm at least nearly functioning today.
> 
> Blimey, no wonder you're tired then - what a drive :wacko:
> Is that your nearest airport?
> 
> So how you feeling pregnancy wise? :hugs:
> 
> I'm loving how this thread is becoming so successful - hope for everyone!Click to expand...

We have a dinky little regional airport in town, but to get a flight from here to an airport that actually has national/interstate flights, it's usually $500+. So yeah, we do end up driving 4 hours in one direction or another to get to a big airport. Definitely gets old.


----------



## Bibliophile

And tired. I'm mostly tired. The nausea is a little more manageable than it was, but it's still there sometimes. They were asking about my symptoms on Monday and I told them to mark down anything considered textbook... It all comes and goes regularly.


----------



## Nicki123

Happy 9 weeks Wookie!


----------



## lexi374

Congrats biblio x


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks!

Happy 9 weeks Wookie! I'm so glad your feelings were wrong. :D


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies,

I used to post a lot on this site but after my first MC in july 2013 i decided to call it quits and not think about TTC anymore... anyways im back because i honestly feel so isolated and alone in this journey... 
Anyways here's what happened:

We started TTC in May 2012 and I FINALLY got pregnant in July 2013, however that pregnancy ended at 6 weeks. Horrible pain and emotionally very unsettling. We decided to just have sexy times and focus on other things. 
On dec 31st 2013 , after getting SUPER sick and getting all my wisdom teeth pulled the week prior,i found out I was pregnant. Needless to say we were over the moon. i started spotting right away and went to the E.R, waited 8 hours and didn't get to see a doctor. The spotting was happening right after sex or if I was sexually stimulated ( no penetration needed) So we stopped any sexual contact ( I KNOW IT SUCKKED!!)
i went back to the ER on monday last week, she did all the tests and was able to see a heartbeat and sac, and told me everything was ok. The doc scheduled an earlier ultrasound to do a follow up and call it a day.

On wednesday last week i felt horrible, I had chills, I couldn't move and i started cramping massively, my spotting turned more into bleeding. I went to doctor on thursday and she wasn't worries. Went home on thursday evening and HOLY S**T the cramps were horrible, with back pain. I knew what was happening... I went to bathroom and it all just came out.. It was so horrible because that was my baby, and I couldn't even bury it. I know it sounds crazy but it feel horrible about my baby being flushed down the toilet...

This MC was at 8 weeks. i went for an ultrasound on Monday to make sure everything was ok. The doc said I have a retroverted uterus ( no biggie) but she said my ovaries are policystic and that I'm probably miscarrying because I have PCOS. I have regular periods, and my ER (endocrinologist?) said i don't have it, but this doctors seems to think I do, and I'm starting to agreee with her...So I'm going to see my doc on tuesday and try to get some tests and figure out where to go from here. I want to ask her to give me progesterone , so that if I get pregnant again I cant just get on it ASAP.

ALSO: when the doc at the emergency tested me, she only did the HCG test and no progesterone test. what a ******. I swear, I hate this medical system In QC.


Anyways, I had my MC at 8 weeks this time and I am devastated. I couldn't even go to work today. I feel so defeated and I feel like I'm reliving both losses again. Last night I had a mental breakdown and I wished I could will myself into dying. I've never felt like that or even know that I'm capable of feeling the way I do right now, If I could just not feel anything or just erase everything that has happened.

So besided dealing with this horrible emotional byproduct of my miscarriage I am at a complete loss. I feel so stupid for thinking that I could have a family, that I could have a pregnancy or anything like that. But I also want to make this dream come true and I wanna fight for it, but I just don't have it in me anymore.


----------



## honeyprayer

Hi Sab,

So sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs:

It's completely normal to feel how you are feeling right now. Going through losses are so difficult but please try not to be so hard on yourself. Give yourself some time to grieve and heal and trust me, you'll find that fight in you to try again. I think you are doing the right thing by getting some testing done, even if it's just blood/hormones tests. 

This is a great thread with a really supportive group of ladies so if you ever feel down and need to chat/vent, know that we're all here for you. 

Huge :hugs:!


----------



## wookie130

Sabster, I'm so sorry for your losses. It's devastating. I also went through 2 consecutive losses, and then was third time lucky...I now have a beautiful 10 month old daughter. With your PCOS, there are things that can be done to help you become pregnant, and hang on to the pregnancy. I believe Metformin is a medication that is commonly used for gals with PCOS, to help with conception and pregnancy, but I'm not exactly sure...someone else with more experience with that may have to weigh in. 

Anyway, this is an awesome group of gals, who have been through A LOT. I'm happy to say I've hung around here for quite some time, at all stages of the game, and most everyone eventually went on to have a rainbow baby. It's very encouraging to see that it CAN happen, and it can happen for you also. Stay strong, and know that we're here for you.


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies, how's everything for everyone going? sorry I've been MIA--life has gotten crazy with a almost 2 yr old and a almost 1 yr old! baby fever has hit me hard! Am I really contemplating having #3 already?! But, im sure i'll probably need to go back to my OB/RE before talking about ttc even if we're just talking about it.


My sister is Pregnant! I think im more excited than she is! she's due July 14th, but I still think shes in shock---she got pregnant on the pill. She wasn't prepared or ready for a baby yet her bf(well fiancé) has a 1 1/2yr old little boy who they get 2x a month for a week total. Plus, they got engaged on Christmas eve--he had been planning on proposing since before they found out she was pregnant, planning a wedding, plus a baby..oh man. 


I've been slowly planning her baby shower for AB(after baby), and just barely thinking of the theme for her bridal shower! ah.


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Sab. Wookie & Honey had great advice for you. I'm so sorry you're going through all of that.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi sabster. I was so sorry to read your story :hugs: it really is so hard to go through losses, especially when you feel those around you don't understand. But this thread is a great place to share as we DO know how you feel. And hopefully the positive stories here can give you hope.

Ayclobes - lovely to hear from you! Sounds like you're keeping busy, and planning to become even busier!!


----------



## ayclobes

Sab -- My DH and I went through 4 losses (early MC each around 4-6wks) and 1 MMC (baby stopped developing at 6+5d but I didn't find out until 8+4w). We finally got pregnant with our miracle 6 months after I had a d&c from the MMC. I was under the care of a RE and I ended up taking some follistim shots, weekly ultrasounds and bloodtests, and baby danced when the ultrasound said i'd be ovulating..and BAM! pregnant with our miracle. I had/have low progesterone, so I got that as soon as I was 1-2dpo to ensure the pregnancy stayed. 


I was a wreck the whole pregnancy, I worried constantly. I was high risk, and I developed GD. Once I hit 34/36wks I was in 1-2x a week for NST's, baby hated the monitors so it was very hard to keep him on. But, I ended up having our lil man at 39w exactly. If we would have waited any longer, he would have been over 10lbs.




We also adopted our great niece's son 11/12/13, so we had two great blessings call us their parents finally. and now, I've been asking my DH when we can have #3.


----------



## Sabster

Thank you all for your kind words. I really appreciate it specially after all this nightmare of a path. I never thought this would bring such sadness and hopelessness in my life but I guess I have to deal with it.

i went to the doctor today and she sent me for a whole bunch of tests. She wants to know my insulin resistance levels and if I have a blood clot problem. the tests take two months.... She said to call if I get pregnant in between. I find that she was super rushed and didn't even hear me out... urgh... I tried to ask her what to do if I do get pregnant and she just said" call and get an appointment" ARGGHHHHHH**** what part of " I'm not able to carry pregnancies to term by myself as per previous experience" don't you understand...Anyways, my plan to get progesterone pills totally failed. On the other hand she wants to see if I can take metmorfin, whiich my sister takes... Im thinking of just getting off of her and not wait for what I already know.

Doctors really piss me off sometimes... are they human?


----------



## DSemcho

Hey y'all been MIA for a while. Started Clomid today. And got my hormone levels back, not sure if they are good and can't find out til end of the month.

FT4: 12.81 PMOL/L
TSH: 1.01 mIU/mL
FSH: 4.91 mIU/mL
LH: 2.68 mIU/mL


----------



## Bibliophile

Good luck!


----------



## Nicki123

Sabster I hope you figure things out with the Dr.

Good luck Dsemcho, I hope clomid works out for you.


----------



## Sabster

Doc was useless for now, but I am waiting on some blood work, so hopefully that gives us some insight into our fertility issues...
Until then I'm going to eat well, treat myself and others with love and dedicate myself to work, family and fun times :)


----------



## ayclobes

Sabster said:


> Doc was useless for now, but I am waiting on some blood work, so hopefully that gives us some insight into our fertility issues...
> Until then I'm going to eat well, treat myself and others with love and dedicate myself to work, family and fun times :)



Stay Positive!! God works in mysterious ways if I do say so myself. I remember my dh and I were in the position you were. We had been TTC since 2009/2010, gotten pregnant over 5 times and ended up miscarrying between 4-6wks. The doctors NEVER tested my progesterone and just said "there was prob something wrong"...I just always stayed positive that we would be parents some day and I was right...it just wasn't on my terms..when god thought we were ready. We decided to adopt our great nephew whom is now our son in 2012. We ultimately said yes to adopting him march 2012, little did we know we would be pregnant june 2012. The first thing through my mind "how will we have 2 under 2? how can we provide all our love and split up time between these 2?" and it worked out how it was supposed to. Tristan James is the smartest, silliest little boy and we are so in love with him...although he is naughty/mean to his brother he just doesn't understand why his brother can't play with him how he should just yet. Preston Philip-Wayne is our miracle baby. I never thought we would have a biological child and we did. I was a wreck and nervous I was going to lose him my WHOLE pregnancy. I finally started to enjoy it when he started kicking around 17wks. Preston was born at 39w exactly due to GD. he was a whopping 9lbs 13oz and all future children WILL be csection. 


God is SO good!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave: I haven't posted in this thread for quite some time, it has been hard to keep up with everything but I just wanted to pop in to say hello and offer encouragement to all you girls TTC. 

After 4 years of TTC and 6 unexplained MC's I finally got my rainbow, Isabela Jaymes was born on March 21st, 2014. She is the love of my life and so worth everything I had been through!!!

I always found it helpful to see others who had been through long struggles and finally got their rainbows. It gave me hope that someday it would happen for me too. I know very well how hard and discouraging this journey is but just wanted to let you girls know that it does happen!!! Don't give up! It just takes longer for some of us than others.
Good luck to all of you. 
Here is a pic of my little angel!
 



Attached Files:







photo 4.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh Beach!! She is so precious!! I remember you when I was on this thread a long while ago. I'm so glad you got your rainbow baby, she is just beautiful.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Beach :hi:

I am so glad (and relieved) that your precious rainbow is here. I had feared the worst when you didn't post for ages. 

Isabela is so beautiful. Just gorgeous. 

Thanks for posting - I think it's important to give people hope. I certainly was spurred on by the those who tried and failed for so long and eventually got their rainbow. 

I hope you and Isabela are enjoying life together. It's very different from before isn't it, but I certainly wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## wookie130

NTAT, is Hugo seriously 8 months old already??? WOW!!!

Beach- She's perfect! Give her a snuggle for us!

I miss you gals, and hope that those of you who are still TTC #1 in the face of miscarriages and infertility will have your rainbow soon. I know that's all I ever wanted, and I was fortunate enough that it did happen for me once...and in August of this year, we'll be twice lucky, as we are having a rainbow son, Oscar. <3 I pray that I am truly blessed enough to have 2 rainbows. 

Good luck to all, and stay the course!


----------



## Nicki123

Beach it's so lovely to have an update from you! Massive congratulations, I know you went through hell of a time but Isabela is beautiful. Worth the wait I'm sure.

Wookie - oh wow look at you with number 2 baking away! Not long now.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi Nicki! :wave:

Just found this thread, and I know it's old... Is anyone else still trying for #1 after multiple losses? I've had two losses (8 weeks and 6 weeks), both MMC. The first one I had a D&C in July last year, and the second one I took misoprostol and miscarried at the end of this passed February.

They're going to be doing some RPL testing on me on June 9th. I don't know whether I hope more that everything comes back normal or I hope that something easy to fix gets picked up!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi GP!
We used to have a pretty active thread here but it has been really quiet lately. Hopefully we can entice some more people in!


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome GP! I just had a successful pregnancy after 6 losses ( 4 or 5 were D&C's). I also went through all the RPL so if I can help with any questions let me know. It does happen eventually, it's just harder for some of us!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks so much!


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'd love this thread to carry on (I'm as guilty as any for not updating I know). 

I think it's important to be able to show people that perseverance really does pay off. 

Ginger Panda - I too had RPL testing after 3 miscarriages (2 MMC with D&C & an early natural loss). I tested positive for high levels of NK (natural killer) cells which basically means my own immune system killed off the embryo before it had chance to grow. I would be happy to provide any information and offer support any way I can as I know how hard this journey can be. 

Much love to all :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks so much, ladies! I will be sure to update with any results I get from my testing. I have a ticker for it in my sig! I kinda can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks so much, ladies! I will be sure to update with any results I get from my testing. I have a ticker for it in my sig! I kinda can't wait! :thumbup:

Just don't expect results instantaneously - some of the tests can take weeks for the results. We had genetic testing & the results took 9 weeks. 

Just to warn you :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yuck. Makes me want to call my doctor's office and ask if they can do the blood draws separately from the HSG... Maybe I could get them drawn on Monday.


----------



## NewToAllThis

It may be quicker where you are, but in the UK, the good old NHS takes it's time!


----------



## BeachChica

I had results from my HSG pretty quick, but like NTAT says, the rest takes quite some time!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi. How is everyone? 

I'm conscious I haven't posted properly in here in a while so thought I'd pop in and say hi. I hope everyone is doing well. Hope those with babies are doing good and not too sleep deprived, hope the preggos are blooming and special thoughts and positive vibes to those of you still working on your rainbows. Don't ever give up...ever. :hugs:

I've spoilered my update about Hugo just to be mindful that some may not want to read so I'll leave it to you. Much love to you all <3


Spoiler
My little rainbow is now 9 months old and I am LOVING being a mummy. I idolise him and he is my world. I can't believe how quickly the time has passed and that I'll be planning a first birthday party very soon. 

Hugo is a little star. Such a lovely happy smiley baby and just loves everyone.
He is not yet crawling but I think we're only a couple of weeks away from it. He gets from a sitting position into a crawling position although gets one leg stuck under him and can't move it. He has no teeth yet but a great appetite. Loves his food and at last weigh in was just under 24lb!!

Sleeping has been a bit erratic. He sleeps through 50/50 now, but hasn't done for long. Has always wanted his middle of the night milk but fingers crossed I'm getting somewhere with that! (Not saying too much, don't want to jinx things!)

I am returning to work at the beginning of October - just for two days - and Hugo is starting nursery. I am nervous and excited - looking forward to seeing workmates again but dreading leaving him. I love the nursery we have picked and I'm happy to leave him there and I know they'll do lots of things with him that I can't. Just hope I don't miss him too much. 

I'll leave you with a couple of photos from Hugo's last photoshoot from last week. Definitely shows his cheeky side!

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/C9CF9F25-F2D3-45BB-9390-06BC914BD7AE_zpshrcmlvm1.jpg

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/EEEB0439-82D1-4E60-9ED1-BC19B6D42E35_zpscyzt8f6q.jpg


----------



## Bibliophile

What a cutie! I love that second pic. :)

We're doing really good here. Baby showers are next weekend and then we're coming home to get ourselves in gear and get all the many little details together so we're all ready for baby to arrive! Just over 6 weeks to full term, so it's getting soooo close!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Bibliophile said:


> What a cutie! I love that second pic. :)
> 
> We're doing really good here. Baby showers are next weekend and then we're coming home to get ourselves in gear and get all the many little details together so we're all ready for baby to arrive! Just over 6 weeks to full term, so it's getting soooo close!

Aw how lovely. You're due 3 days before Hugo was (he was due 27th Aug last year). It's so exciting now, getting everything ready and packing your bag. Are you team yellow?


----------



## BeachChica

Aww NTAT love the update!! Hugo is a little MAN already! Gosh how time flies!!! I just returned to work and let me tell you... It sucks!! But like you said, I think in the long run the daycare will be better for Isabela than what I can do with her at home. 

To everyone else :wave: hope you are all doing well!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, how freakin' cute is Hugo!!! Love that he's a little blondie, and yes, he is quite cheeky-looking, in an adorable way, of course!

Hannah has just turned 15 months old. Where did THAT time go? She'll be starting a home daycare for the first time at the beginning of August, a couple of weeks before her baby brother arrives. :) It'll be interesting, I'm sure.


----------



## Bibliophile

NewToAllThis said:


> Bibliophile said:
> 
> 
> What a cutie! I love that second pic. :)
> 
> We're doing really good here. Baby showers are next weekend and then we're coming home to get ourselves in gear and get all the many little details together so we're all ready for baby to arrive! Just over 6 weeks to full term, so it's getting soooo close!
> 
> Aw how lovely. You're due 3 days before Hugo was (he was due 27th Aug last year). It's so exciting now, getting everything ready and packing your bag. Are you team yellow?Click to expand...

It's a boy, we just haven't told anyone in real life. ;) 
We'll be ordering our birth supplies once we get back from our trip since we're doing a home birth. I think I'll probably just have a list of things to take if we do need to go to the hospital since most transfers are non emergent situations. But we'll see when we get closer.


----------



## honeyprayer

So glad to read such positive updates!

New - Hugo is just so charming! What an adorable boy he is :cloud9: Can't believe he's 9 months. Time sure does fly, doesn't it?

Beach - back at work already? That must be hard. I don't go back until March although I've thought about going back early. I actually miss my job as I loved it so much :/ 

Biblio - I did not realize you were so far along already! Are you getting excited? And a home birth, wow. You will do amazing :)

Hi wookie! Hannah is 15 months! You are another one who can't believe where the time has gone! Someone once told me that the days are long but the years are short with babies. Sometimes I can't believe how true that is. 

AFM - my Lily bear will be 4 months next Friday! She's over 13lbs now and she's doing amazing :) She has discovered her hands and I think she finds them tasty as she always has them in her mouth! :haha: She absolutely HATES tummy time so we got her a bumbo that she sits in and loves. DH and I are debating whether to start solids soon or wait until she's 6 months... Will see what her pediatrician thinks at her appointment next week. 

Again, so glad to hear everyone is doing so well :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

BeachChica said:


> Aww NTAT love the update!! Hugo is a little MAN already! Gosh how time flies!!! I just returned to work and let me tell you... It sucks!! But like you said, I think in the long run the daycare will be better for Isabela than what I can do with her at home.
> 
> To everyone else :wave: hope you are all doing well!

Beach. I can't believe you're back at work already. That must have been so hard leaving her so young. But they do thrive in daycare.
Hope you and Isabela are doing well. 



wookie130 said:


> Oh, how freakin' cute is Hugo!!! Love that he's a little blondie, and yes, he is quite cheeky-looking, in an adorable way, of course!
> 
> Hannah has just turned 15 months old. Where did THAT time go? She'll be starting a home daycare for the first time at the beginning of August, a couple of weeks before her baby brother arrives. :) It'll be interesting, I'm sure.

Nog long now til your baby boy arrives, you must be so excited. Does Hannah understand that she's getting a baby brother to play with? She's probably a bit young but it'll be lovely soon when they can play together. 
Good luck for the new arrival. Can't wait to hear all about it.
You had a section last time didn't you? Are you having the same this time or trying for a natural birth? 



Bibliophile said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibliophile said:
> 
> 
> What a cutie! I love that second pic. :)
> 
> We're doing really good here. Baby showers are next weekend and then we're coming home to get ourselves in gear and get all the many little details together so we're all ready for baby to arrive! Just over 6 weeks to full term, so it's getting soooo close!
> 
> Aw how lovely. You're due 3 days before Hugo was (he was due 27th Aug last year). It's so exciting now, getting everything ready and packing your bag. Are you team yellow?Click to expand...
> 
> It's a boy, we just haven't told anyone in real life. ;)
> We'll be ordering our birth supplies once we get back from our trip since we're doing a home birth. I think I'll probably just have a list of things to take if we do need to go to the hospital since most transfers are non emergent situations. But we'll see when we get closer.Click to expand...

Good luck for your home birth. Should be nice and relaxing. Lovely that you're having a boy, they are ace 

Can't wait to hear all about it and see your rainbow. 



honeyprayer said:


> So glad to read such positive updates!
> 
> New - Hugo is just so charming! What an adorable boy he is :cloud9: Can't believe he's 9 months. Time sure does fly, doesn't it?
> 
> Beach - back at work already? That must be hard. I don't go back until March although I've thought about going back early. I actually miss my job as I loved it so much :/
> 
> Biblio - I did not realize you were so far along already! Are you getting excited? And a home birth, wow. You will do amazing :)
> 
> Hi wookie! Hannah is 15 months! You are another one who can't believe where the time has gone! Someone once told me that the days are long but the years are short with babies. Sometimes I can't believe how true that is.
> 
> AFM - my Lily bear will be 4 months next Friday! She's over 13lbs now and she's doing amazing :) She has discovered her hands and I think she finds them tasty as she always has them in her mouth! :haha: She absolutely HATES tummy time so we got her a bumbo that she sits in and loves. DH and I are debating whether to start solids soon or wait until she's 6 months... Will see what her pediatrician thinks at her appointment next week.
> 
> Again, so glad to hear everyone is doing so well :hugs:

It goes so quick Honey, treasure every moment with your little girl.
Hugo discovered his hands around 4 months and was always ramming them in his mouth. I was convinced he was teething and was devastated at the thought of him getting teeth so soon. I needn't have worried, he still hasn't got any!!
Regarding solids, do what you think is best. The official advice is wait until 6 months (well it is over here), but I think it's down to the individual baby. Hugo was a hungry baby so we started at about 5 months, just with a bit of baby rice once a day. He's only now starting to enjoy his food, it's been a bit hit and miss. We've struggled with finger foods as he just drops it. 

Good luck!


----------



## pitbullmomma

I'm going to jump on this lovely thread! 

Hello all! I am desperately TTC #1 and am in the process of my second m/c right now :(. I can't seem to get passed 5 weeks. My progesterone seems to be the culprit, but my doctor doesn't want to do anything until 3 m/c's which I understand but I also don't want to go through another loss. 

Anyone have any luck with vitamin b6, baby aspirin, or Vitex? I'm still kind of new to all of this and have been reading up on some stuff but thought id pop over here for some advice. You ladies are always so lovely and supportive. 

Lots of babydust, and fingers crossed for all of you!!! 

Lots of love 
Jill


----------



## wookie130

Honeyprayer, Lily is gorgeous! 4 months old! I LOVED that stage. Still cuddly, but starting to really show a lot of personality. It gets even better, the older they get, too! :)

NTAT- Hannah has zero awareness that baby brother is on the way. I've bought her a doll, and she'll imitate Mommy hugging the baby, rocking the baby, and kissing the baby, and then she throws baby on the floor, and runs off! LOL!!!!!!!!! She has kissed my belly, and patted it with her little hand. Truth be told, she actually doesn't have a clue as to what is coming. There's no way to really prepare a 15 month old for a new baby. :rofl: Yes, I had Hannah via a planned c-section (due to placenta previa), and Oscar will be born the same way. He has a two vessel cord, instead of 3, which is a condition called SUA (Single Umbilical Artery), and he may try to arrive early, and have some growth issues. We're monitoring him very closely, but he's measuring right on time, and is very healthy and active so far!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Jill. Sorry to hear about your losses. I don't have any personal experience with those but I'm sure there are ladies here that do!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Jill! Welcome! This isn't the most active thread on here anymore, because so many of us have gone on to have our rainbows, or have moved on, etc. But...I am happy to report that the vast majority of us have gone on to become mothers, after experiencing recurrent miscarriages. This alone is very encouraging, and I feel that after two losses, you still have an EXCELLENT chance at bringing home a rainbow baby.

:hugs:

To answer your question, I finally was able to correct my low progesterone problem by using Clomid, which created a stronger ovulation, and therefore, a corpus luteum that released more progesterone. In addition, I took 1 baby aspirin daily, and continued once I got my BFP, until I was around 20 weeks along. Also, I did take a B-50 vitamin complex (don't take one B supplement over another...do it as a B-50 complex, so that they all remain in balance), and a prenatal vitamin. I do not recommend Vitex, unless your cycles are already crazy or irregular. Vitex can royally screw up a fairly regular cycle, and I just wouldn't bother with it, as it can do more harm than good.

I hope that helps a bit! If you get your progesterone tested, and it is indeed low, I would highly recommend using Clomid, as for me, that was the ticket. I should also mention that with my daughter, as soon as I got my BFP, I was prescribed vaginal progesterone suppositories. With my son (my current pregnancy), I was prescribed Clomid, as my DH and I were planning to TTC the next cycle, and my progesterone was low, at an 8. Well, unbeknownst to me, I was already pregnant, and had to immediately take progesterone suppositories to sustain the pregnancy. I had several scary bleeding episodes with this little man, but the ultrasounds and tests have showed a healthy baby in there, and I'm now 31 1/2 weeks along with what I hope is rainbow #2.

There is always hope. You may experience a long (and sometimes heartbreaking) journey along the way, but with a lot of vigilance, and a stiff upper lip, I am confident you can get there!


----------



## NewToAllThis

wookie130 said:


> Honeyprayer, Lily is gorgeous! 4 months old! I LOVED that stage. Still cuddly, but starting to really show a lot of personality. It gets even better, the older they get, too! :)
> 
> NTAT- Hannah has zero awareness that baby brother is on the way. I've bought her a doll, and she'll imitate Mommy hugging the baby, rocking the baby, and kissing the baby, and then she throws baby on the floor, and runs off! LOL!!!!!!!!! She has kissed my belly, and patted it with her little hand. Truth be told, she actually doesn't have a clue as to what is coming. There's no way to really prepare a 15 month old for a new baby. :rofl: Yes, I had Hannah via a planned c-section (due to placenta previa), and Oscar will be born the same way. He has a two vessel cord, instead of 3, which is a condition called SUA (Single Umbilical Artery), and he may try to arrive early, and have some growth issues. We're monitoring him very closely, but he's measuring right on time, and is very healthy and active so far!

Wow, sorry I didn't know of you having SUA. Actually never heard of it to be honest. I'm so glad he's doing well so far though. 

I didn't think Hannah would understand about the baby, but I'm sure she'll be fine when he arrives (and I'm sure you don't let get throw him on the floor lol).


----------



## NewToAllThis

pitbullmomma said:


> I'm going to jump on this lovely thread!
> 
> Hello all! I am desperately TTC #1 and am in the process of my second m/c right now :(. I can't seem to get passed 5 weeks. My progesterone seems to be the culprit, but my doctor doesn't want to do anything until 3 m/c's which I understand but I also don't want to go through another loss.
> 
> Anyone have any luck with vitamin b6, baby aspirin, or Vitex? I'm still kind of new to all of this and have been reading up on some stuff but thought id pop over here for some advice. You ladies are always so lovely and supportive.
> 
> Lots of babydust, and fingers crossed for all of you!!!
> 
> Lots of love
> Jill

Hi Jill,

Many of us on here have been where you are now and never felt like we would get our forever babies but if you read through, you will see that it does and can, and will happen. 

I don't understand your doctor not prescribing progesterone suppositories if he thinks that that is the culprit. Why risk another needless miscarriage?

My issue was natural killer (NK) cells. Look it up, it's an interesting read. All my losses were early too. (4 over 4 years). Feel free to ask any questions.

Don't ever give up. Your rainbow is round the corner. :hugs:


----------



## pitbullmomma

Thank you ladies so much! I really appreciate all of the answers. I will really check out Clomid and a B-50, maybe that will help. I don't know what my doctor is thinking, I'm hoping a call into the office on Monday will get the ball rolling. You all have really helped me, I'm hoping third time is the charm on this one!


----------



## wookie130

Jill, have you done a 21-day progesterone test? Is your progesterone actually confirmed low? If your doc refuses to test you, or refuses to provide Clomid or progesterone supplementation, I would probably look into a different doctor...


----------



## BeachChica

Jill - are you seeing an RE or is this your regular OB? I too had progesterone problems and was prescribed progesterone suppositories to start 5 DPO. I also took baby aspirin. Like NTAT said many of have gone on to have sucessful pregnancies... I had 6 MC's myself before my rainbow... so don't give up, it does happen!!


----------



## Nicki123

Hey ladies. Lovely to hear from so many of you. So I'm 36 weeks today, getting close! Have a scan today to see if gingernut has turned as he has been breech up until now so fx.

Hi Jill. So sorry about your losses. Like Beach I had 6 losses before this pg. I have been on aspirin since BFP but actually have to stop taking them today (I'm a bit nervous about stopping sthg that seems to have been working so far) so my blood isn't too thin in case I go into labour. I am also injecting clexane every day but I keep taking this right until the end. But I had a thromboelestogram which showed my blood does clot a little more than normal.

Good luck! I hope you find your answer soon.


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 36 weeks Nicki!!! It won't be long for you now!! Are you getting excited? Are you ready? It's been a long journey for you, so happy that you are so close to getting your rainbow as well!!


----------



## Nicki123

I think I am nearly ready Beach. I finish work on Tuesday next week so can focus on getting finished then. I'm so flippin excited! Oh and my scan today showed that baby is head down, hooray!


----------



## Penguinstar

Nicki123 said:


> Hey ladies. Lovely to hear from so many of you. So I'm 36 weeks today, getting close! Have a scan today to see if gingernut has turned as he has been breech up until now so fx.
> 
> Hi Jill. So sorry about your losses. Like Beach I had 6 losses before this pg. I have been on aspirin since BFP but actually have to stop taking them today (I'm a bit nervous about stopping sthg that seems to have been working so far) so my blood isn't too thin in case I go into labour. I am also injecting clexane every day but I keep taking this right until the end. But I had a thromboelestogram which showed my blood does clot a little more than normal.
> 
> Good luck! I hope you find your answer soon.


Hi Nicki,

A big congratulations to you. You have had an incredible journey. 

I have been stalking B&B esp MC Support for a while now and have just joined all you lovely ladies. Hoping that I cross over soon too. I have gone through some of your earlier post & need some advise.
I am 36 & DH is 38 have had 3 losses (all arnd 5-6 weeks) & an ectopic. Was ref to St Mary's for loads of tests all came back normal except the TEG my raised max clot amplitude was 68.3 & was advised 150mg aspirin from BFP by Prof Regan.
You have also mentioned in your earlier posts that you were too given this advise.
I also recollect another user Raptasaur was also advised the same. 
Could you please help me with a few answers 
When did you start the 150mg aspirin i.e. At BFP but how many days post ov.
Did you start off with 1 aspirin or 2 in the initial days
Did you take 2 tabs of 75mg together or at diff times.
You were given Clexane also did any other clotting test came back +ve for you as for me they have only advised aspirin
Also did you have or considered having natural killer cells tested ? a lot of girls from MC Support forum are taking steroids. 
Sorry for loads of these qts & no rush as I completely understand.

Its just a bit easier for someone gone thrgh what I am going thrgh to understand rather than the drs. Thanks for all your help.

And fingers crossed that all goes well with you. Goodluck & God Bless.


----------



## pitbullmomma

Just checking in with all you ladies. How is everyone? I'm still bleeding, just now entered my 3rd week with this m/c. I'm just ready to start trying again. I think I've cried as much I can, though it still hits me in waves. Baby's daddy says I'm doing much better this time around, I think it's because I try to be strong as much as possible. 

Doctor has agreed that maybe we should not wait for a third m/c and do something about this. I have an appointment for July 17th. Probably lots of pokeys with needles and ultrasound stuff. I'll keep you all update. 

Anyone have advice for when I might ovulate after this m/c? My first one I think I missed my ov by a couple days since we didn't get pg again until the 2nd cycle after (or first, I guess depending how you look at it...the cycle after my first AF post m/c). Maybe I should invest in a truckload of OPKs. 

I hope everyone is l


----------



## pitbullmomma

Just checking in with all you ladies. How is everyone? I'm still bleeding, just now entered my 3rd week with this m/c. I'm just ready to start trying again. I think I've cried as much I can, though it still hits me in waves. Baby's daddy says I'm doing much better this time around, I think it's because I try to be strong as much as possible. 

Doctor has agreed that maybe we should not wait for a third m/c and do something about this. I have an appointment for July 17th. Probably lots of pokeys with needles and ultrasound stuff. I'll keep you all update. 

Anyone have advice for when I might ovulate after this m/c? My first one I think I missed my ov by a couple days since we didn't get pg again until the 2nd cycle after (or first, I guess depending how you look at it...the cycle after my first AF post m/c). Maybe I should invest in a truckload of OPKs. 

I hope everyone is looking up. Lots of babydust for all!!

Love
Jill


----------



## Nicki123

Penguinstar said:


> Nicki123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Lovely to hear from so many of you. So I'm 36 weeks today, getting close! Have a scan today to see if gingernut has turned as he has been breech up until now so fx.
> 
> Hi Jill. So sorry about your losses. Like Beach I had 6 losses before this pg. I have been on aspirin since BFP but actually have to stop taking them today (I'm a bit nervous about stopping sthg that seems to have been working so far) so my blood isn't too thin in case I go into labour. I am also injecting clexane every day but I keep taking this right until the end. But I had a thromboelestogram which showed my blood does clot a little more than normal.
> 
> Good luck! I hope you find your answer soon.
> 
> 
> Hi Nicki,
> 
> A big congratulations to you. You have had an incredible journey.
> 
> I have been stalking B&B esp MC Support for a while now and have just joined all you lovely ladies. Hoping that I cross over soon too. I have gone through some of your earlier post & need some advise.
> I am 36 & DH is 38 have had 3 losses (all arnd 5-6 weeks) & an ectopic. Was ref to St Mary's for loads of tests all came back normal except the TEG my raised max clot amplitude was 68.3 & was advised 150mg aspirin from BFP by Prof Regan.
> You have also mentioned in your earlier posts that you were too given this advise.
> I also recollect another user Raptasaur was also advised the same.
> Could you please help me with a few answers
> When did you start the 150mg aspirin i.e. At BFP but how many days post ov.
> Did you start off with 1 aspirin or 2 in the initial days
> Did you take 2 tabs of 75mg together or at diff times.
> You were given Clexane also did any other clotting test came back +ve for you as for me they have only advised aspirin
> Also did you have or considered having natural killer cells tested ? a lot of girls from MC Support forum are taking steroids.
> Sorry for loads of these qts & no rush as I completely understand.
> 
> Its just a bit easier for someone gone thrgh what I am going thrgh to understand rather than the drs. Thanks for all your help.
> 
> And fingers crossed that all goes well with you. Goodluck & God Bless.Click to expand...

Hey Penguinstar - sorry for the delayed reply, my beautiful baby boy made an early appearance on 28th June, 3.5 weeks early! We were a little unprepared :)

Sorry for your losses :hugs: but I'm glad you got referred to St Mary's. I went on aspirin (2 a day) from BFP (10dpo) but wasn't given clexane until I'd had a scan just before 6 weeks showing a pregnancy in utero. I took 2x75 tabs in the morning and then my clexane in the evening. I can't remember exactly what my TEG showed but I know there were 2 issues - my blood clotted more than normal AND the clots broke down slower than normal, I think the aspirin tackles one of those issues and the clexane the other, they work in slightly different ways.

I did go for the nk cells test but it came back normal for me. I know others though who came up positive for nk cells, took steroids and it worked! So def worth pursuing that.

Good luck to you!


Jill I was really sorry to read about your losses too, I hope your apt next week is the start of your road to some answers


----------



## NewToAllThis

Penguinstar - I had the NK cells biopsy and it was positive. My cell count was 11.5% and normal is 5% and under. 

This was treated with steroids from BFP until the completed 12th week of pregnancy and after 3 miscarriages, I gave birth to a beautiful boy last September. 

Any questions, please please ask xx


----------



## Penguinstar

hi Nicki,

Thanks for your reply.

Congrats ! that's great news. You must sure be excited & Happy sleepless nights.

I am going to catch up on your journal soon. And please do keep popping in to check on the rest of us.


----------

